# The reconstruction thread



## qqwref (May 4, 2011)

I figured it would be useful to have a megathread for this. We can post requests for reconstructions (of WR solves and the like), cool reconstructions we've done, techniques, and so on.

A few useful links to start off with:
- Lucas Garron's reconstruction index
- Cube Explorer to track stickers when you don't have a scramble
- alg.garron.us to make sure your sequence solves the puzzle


----------



## Kirjava (May 4, 2011)

Do 22.95 already, I've been bugging lucas to do it forever.

We have the scramble and a higher quality video ***.


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2011)

Where's the scramble/vid? I'll do it.

This is the link to the 4x4 WR single I reconstructed recently: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ingle-31.66-WR&p=570505&viewfull=1#post570505


----------



## Kirjava (May 4, 2011)

U L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 F R2 D L2 R2 B' L' D' R F' for the scramble, I'll pm you the vid for bandwidth purposes


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2011)

It took an lot of work and trial/error (even the high quality video was pretty grainy/blurry on the cube section, and there were reflections on the stickers, and fingers and subtitles in the way), but:

scramble: U L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 F R2 D L2 R2 B' L' D' R F'

inspection: x2 y
FL corners + 1 edge: D' R u D R' y' D' R D R'
FL center + 2nd edge: y D r' E' L
CLL: z2 U y l D R' z' R' x z' r' R2 U2 z D R2 D2
FL 3rd edge: R' l' z M D2 M'
LL 1st edge: z2 y R z' M z R'
LL 2nd edge: z' r' L' z D R' E R
LL 3rd edge: U' u' R E' R'
LSE hax: u R' E' R E2 R E R'
centers: R2 E E' r2 E M2 E'

52ish slice moves = 2.26 tps

http://alg.garron.us/?alg=x2_y
D-_R..._B2_F2_D-_F2_L2_R2_F_R2_D_L2_R2_B-_L-_D-_R_F-


----------



## antoineccantin (May 5, 2011)

qqwref said:


> It took an lot of work and trial/error (even the high quality video was pretty grainy/blurry on the cube section, and there were reflections on the stickers, and fingers and subtitles in the way), but:
> 
> scramble: U L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 F R2 D L2 R2 B' L' D' R F'
> 
> ...


 
What method did he use?


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2011)

As far as I can tell the method is roughly:
- first layer corners and then center, try to add in an edge if you see it
- last layer corners in one step
- insert first layer edges until 3 are done
- use the keyhole in the first layer to insert 3 last layer edges
- solve the last 6 edges and centers (not sure what his strategy here is)


----------



## DavidWoner (May 5, 2011)

I would guess he was just trying to solve the two remaining edges in each layer, and he just got an easy E-slice case.


----------



## Kirjava (May 5, 2011)

This is awesome, thanks a lot for doing it.



qqwref said:


> CLL: z2 U y l D R' z' R' x z' r' R2 U2 z D R2 D2



Equivalent to F U R U' R' F' y R2 U2 R U2 R2

pretty damn cool



DavidWoner said:


> I would guess he was just trying to solve the two remaining edges in each layer, and he just got an easy E-slice case.



I agree. The 'LSE hax' is a Roux trick for solving UL/UR edges and orientation in one, but I think it's unlikely he used the orient -> permute technique and he probably just did UL/UR then midges. 

You could always reconstruct his other solves for more info


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2011)

Feliks's 2.12 WR average on 2x2:

1. 2.38 U2 F' U2 F U2 R' F R' U'
inspection: x' z2
FL: R' U R U' R' U
CLL: R U2 R' U' R U' R'

2. 1.77 U' F' U2 F2 U' F R' F2 U
inspection: y'
FF: R' U' R2 U'
EG2: R U' L' U R' U' R' U2 R2

3. (1.75) U2 R' F' R U2 R F2 R2
inspection: y x
FL: R' U R2 U R2'
CLL: F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U

4. 2.21 U' F' U R F2 U' F R2 F'
inspection: x y
FL: U' L' U R U' R' L' U L
CLL: U2' R U R' U R U' R' R U' R'

5. (2.46) R2 U R U F2 U2 R2 F'
inspection: y'
FL: R U2 R' U R U' R' U
CLL: U' R U' R' U2 R L U' R' U L' U'



Kirjava said:


> You could always reconstruct his other solves for more info


Yeahhhhh no thanks.


----------



## JLarsen (May 5, 2011)

Damn that's impressive. Nice work. How do you go about doing this? My best guess would be;

1. Track solution from video (ouch)

2. Reverse solution to find scramble

3. Generate optimal scramble for that position

4. Profit?


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2011)

More or less that. I use Cube Explorer and fill in stickers on an empty cube until I know enough. I always try to find as much of the initial scramble as possible, but sometimes I can't get it all from the start. In that case I'll play along with a real cube and see if any previously unknown stickers come into view as the solution is executed. Once I have the starting state (and, if it's 2x2 or 3x3, a scramble to go with it), I can watch what's going on and do moves on my own cube to try to match what I can see at any given time. It's not always possible to figure out what moves are being done just by watching the hands and cube twist.


----------



## JLarsen (May 5, 2011)

Jesus that sounds tedious. How long did it take you to do that 4x4 reconstruction??


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2011)

Didn't time it, unfortunately. Maybe an hour? It definitely went faster than the Minh Thai one.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 5, 2011)

Reconstruction of Giovanni's 7.75 fullstep NR



DavidWoner said:


> L2 D R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 L' B' D U F R B F' R2 B2 R'
> 
> 
> z' y2 D2 R' F
> ...


 
I'd like to see a reconstruction of Piti's 7.68.


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2011)

Got Piti's solve. Neither of the vids had a good enough view of the scrambled cube, so it took a few tries to get the right scramble.

scramble: F2 R2 D R D L2 R F2 L D F2 D2 R F L D' U' B

inspection: y' x'
cross: r' F' D
F2L1: U' R' U' R2 U R'
F2L2: U R' U2 R U R' U2 R
F2L3: y' U y' U R' U' R y U' L' U L
F2L4: U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
PLL: U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U

54 moves (canceled) / 7.68 = 7.03 tps


----------



## qqwref (May 6, 2011)

I'd like to request a reconstruction of Bingliang's 8.65 solve. I tried but didn't have much success.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 6, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I'd like to request a reconstruction of Bingliang's 8.65 solve. I tried but didn't have much success.


 
I'll give it a shot on sunday when I have more time.


----------



## y235 (May 7, 2011)

Can someone please give me a reconstruction of Simon's Megaminx WR?


----------



## hr.mohr (May 7, 2011)

A megaminx reconstruction will be quite hard to do. In this case we have the scramble, but who can really say if it was scrambled correctly. The notation will also be a b*tch to do. 

The scramble was either:


> R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U



or



> R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'



As I can't remember which group Simon was in in the final.


----------



## qqwref (May 7, 2011)

Two new Feliks WRs reconstructed 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...mp-11.16-OH-WR&p=572543&viewfull=1#post572543
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...mp-11.16-OH-WR&p=572560&viewfull=1#post572560

Maybe I'll try to do Westlund's one. It will be hard because megaminxers do a lot of moves you can't see from that angle, but I think the HD will help.


----------



## JackJ (May 7, 2011)

Could anyone try to reconstruct this? I sent it to Lucas a few months ago but have not received a response. 
B2 F2 L' B2 F2 R F' U' B F2 L D' B' D2 F' R B D2 (Scramble white on U green on F) 

I solved with an xcross on white preserving the green orange F2L slot already made before hand. I think my 2x2 block solution was: x' z x' R' U Rw U2 Rw'. However, I can't find the rest of my white cross. I do remember having a free pair on the blue orange slot. It just needed a 3 move insert. My third F2L pair was (R U R' U') *3 on the blue and red slot. My fourth pair I'm not so sure about. My OLL case was f' L' U' L U f to solve OLL. And my PLL was an anti-clockwise A perm. The cross is my main problem. It was kind of lol so It might be hard to find. If anyone could though, I would greatly appreciate it. There is a video of the solve, but it's pretty low quality and you cant really see the cube at all. (I'm on the right side of the video.) Here's a link regardless.


----------



## qqwref (May 7, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Could anyone try to reconstruct this? I sent it to Lucas a few months ago but have not received a response.
> B2 F2 L' B2 F2 R F' U' B F2 L D' B' D2 F' R B D2 (Scramble white on U green on F)
> 
> I solved with an xcross on white preserving the green orange F2L slot already made before hand. I think my 2x2 block solution was: x' z x' R' U Rw U2 Rw'. However, I can't find the rest of my white cross. I do remember having a free pair on the blue orange slot. It just needed a 3 move insert. My third F2L pair was (R U R' U') *3 on the blue and red slot. My fourth pair I'm not so sure about. My OLL case was f' L' U' L U f to solve OLL. And my PLL was an anti-clockwise A perm. The cross is my main problem. It was kind of lol so It might be hard to find. If anyone could though, I would greatly appreciate it.


Could it be... this? (The video is pretty much useless, I found this with Cube Explorer hax.)
2x2 block: z2 y R' U r U2 r'
xcross: R U' R' y' R2 L F' L'
F2L2: U' L' U L
F2L3: U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
F2L4: y U R U R'
OLL: f' L' U' L U f
PLL: U y x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

PS: here's a nice triple xcross you missed: z2 y R' U r U2 r' / D' R' D / y' F' U R' F R


----------



## JackJ (May 8, 2011)

That's it! Thanks so much! Also I saw that triple xcross while trying to reconstruct it myself. I can't believe I didn't see it.


----------



## qqwref (May 8, 2011)

Here is Feliks's second 6.65 WR:

scramble: L2 B2 U F2 D B2 F2 R' D R F2 L B L' U' F2 D' L2

inspection: x2 z'
xcross: R U R2' F R l D' x y' U2' R' F R
F2L2: y' R U2' R' d R' U' R
F2L3: y' U' R' U R d' L U L'
F2L4: R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
PLL: U2' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2'


EDIT: The last few Pyraminx single WRs: (note I use oX for a rotation around tip X, and a lowercase letter means a face turn outside of tip movement)

Oscar Roth Andersen 2.36:
scramble: B L' B' L B' U' r u'
C+3E: oL R U oL
L3E: L' R L R'
tips: oR b' l

Oscar Roth Andersen 2.40:
scramble: B L' B' L B R' B r' b u
inspection: oL'
V: R' d y
L4E: R' L' R L R'
tips: oR2 r' u' l

Brúnó Bereczki 2.65:
scramble: B' L B L' B U u r
tips: u' r'
C+3E: d' R' oL'
L3E: R U' R' U


----------



## macky (May 8, 2011)

([edit] qq's already doing this, but for others: )

Add links to here!
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_World_Records


----------



## JyH (May 8, 2011)

Can someone get me the scramble to Faz's 8.59+? ACube doesn't work for me.


----------



## qqwref (May 8, 2011)

JyH said:


> Can someone get me the scramble to Faz's 8.59+? ACube doesn't work for me.


 
scramble: R' F2 R' B2 L2 U2 B U' B' L2 F' R' U2 B D R D2 F

inspection: x y2
cross: R D R' F' U' D2
F2L1: R' U2' R U R' U' R
F2L2: y' R U R' L' U L
F2L3: R U R' U' R U R'
F2L4: y U F' U F U' R U' R'
ZBLL: U U2' R U R' U R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2

I like Feliks's videos, they're easy to figure out.


----------



## Julian (May 8, 2011)

qqwref said:


> scramble: R' F2 R' B2 L2 U2 B U' B' L2 F' R' U2 B D R D2 F
> 
> inspection: x y2
> cross: R D R' F' U' D2
> ...


F2L4 doesn't work.


----------



## JyH (May 8, 2011)

I want to try reconstructing a solve. Does anybody know of a fast solve (3x3) that has not been reconstructed yet?


----------



## qqwref (May 8, 2011)

Julian said:


> F2L4 doesn't work.


Are you sure? http://alg.garron.us/?alg=x_y2
R_D_...F2_R-_B2_L2_U2_B_U-_B-_L2_F-_R-_U2_B_D_R_D2_F

JyH: Sure, find one of Feliks's averages or something. I don't know of any full 3x3 averages that have been reconstructed.


----------



## JackJ (May 8, 2011)

JyH said:


> I want to try reconstructing a solve. Does anybody know of a fast solve (3x3) that has not been reconstructed yet?


 
You could try one of Feliks's solves from his 9.21 WR. I don't they have all been reconstructed. (I could be wrong.)


----------



## JyH (May 8, 2011)

Hm...Maybe Harris' 7.33 or Conny's 9.09/10.00?


----------



## Julian (May 9, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Are you sure? http://alg.garron.us/?alg=x_y2
> R_D_...F2_R-_B2_L2_U2_B_U-_B-_L2_F-_R-_U2_B_D_R_D2_F


Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## JyH (May 9, 2011)

I gave up trying to reconstruct Conny's 7.52. Couldn't see all the colors. :\
Has Feliks' 7.03 already been done?


----------



## qqwref (May 9, 2011)

The 7.03 is here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Cube-Day-2010&p=484219&viewfull=1#post484219


EDIT: Corny's 7.52:

scramble: L2 R2 D2 L' R2 F L' R2 U L B' F' R U R' B L' R2

inspection: x2 y
cross: D' R2' F2 D' R
F2L1: y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
F2L2: L' U L d R' U R
F2L3: U2' R U R' y' U R' U' R
F2L4: R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
PLL: U' U


----------



## DavidWoner (May 9, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I don't know of any full 3x3 averages that have been reconstructed.


 
OHAI! Giovanni's 8.54 ER avg

8.08 http://tinyurl.com/algyxF-L2D-R-FD


Spoiler



F' U2 F L R' B R' U2 F2 D R2 B F' R B F' R F

y x
F' L2 D' R' F D' (6/6)
U L' U' L (4/10)
U' y U' R U' R' (5/15)
y' U' R U' R' L U' L' (7/22)
F' U' F U' R U R' (7/29)
U R U2' R2' F R F' U2 M' U R U' r' (13/42)
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (12/54)
6.68 TPS



9.03 http://tinyurl.com/algz-y-D2F-rU2R


Spoiler



F L2 R2 B R2 B F U' L' U B2 L' U' L2 D' B' L' B'

z' (shake cube) y'
D2 F' r U2 (R2 + x') y' (5/5)
U y' R' U' R U' y R U R' (8/13)
R' U R U r B r' (7/20)
U R' U2 R U R' U' R (8/28)
U y' R U' R' U y' R' U R (8/36)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U R B' R' B (13/49)
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' (12/61)
6.76 TPS



8.52 http://tinyurl.com/algz-yR-B-FULF


Spoiler



L2 D F2 D U R2 U R2 B2 U B' D R' F U B R' B' F2 U F2

z' y
R' B' F U L F' (6/6)
y U' R U' R2 U R (6/12)
U' R U R' y' U R' U' R (8/20)
y' R' U' R U' y R U R' (7/27)
y' U R U R' U' R U R' (8/35)
U' R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2' R (10/45)
U' R U R' F2 y' u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2 (14/59)
6.91 TPS



10.22 http://tinyurl.com/algy-x-U2LRFRDL


Spoiler



R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' B R F' D2 U' R F L2 B2

y' x'
U2 L R F R D L D' (8/8)
y2 R U2 R' U' R U R' (7/15)
y U' R U' R' U R' U' R (8/23)
U y' R' U' R U' y' L U L' (8/31)
U2 R U2 R' y' U R' U' R (8/39)
U2' U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (11/50)
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' (20/70)
6.85 TPS




7.63 http://tinyurl.com/algy2zULF-y-UL2


Spoiler



L U2 F2 U2 R' D2 R F2 U2 R2 D' U' L U2 F' D L2 U' B2 U R2

y2 z
U L F' y' U L2 (5/5)
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' (11/16)
y' R U' R' y' F' U' F y U2 R U R' (10/26)
y' R U' R' y' U2 R U R' (7/33)
R' U' R U' R' U' R (7/40)
r' U' R U' R' U2 r (7/47)
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B (10/57)
7.47 TPS


----------



## Stefan (May 9, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> OHAI! Giovanni's 8.54 ER avg


 
Third and fifth result in scrambled cubes.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 9, 2011)

Corrected, added alg.garron links. Sorry, was too tired to remember to check against alg.garron instead of just by hand.


----------



## qqwref (May 9, 2011)

I made a little program to help with NxNxN reconstructing: http://mzrg.com/js/reconstructor.html

Controls are basically qCube, but you can also left and right click on the color palette to select colors, and then color in the cube itself with left or right clicks. So this should help track pieces and stickers as you go.

I was going to try to reconstruct Hardwick's 55.38 on 4x4, but my computer keeps crashing. Maybe I'll try again later.


----------



## jrb (May 9, 2011)

Could someone reconstruct Faz's current 4x4 WR solve?


----------



## David0794 (May 9, 2011)

Was the 31.05 4x4 WR already reconstructed? If not, I'll request that 

edit: ninja'd

Scramble is F' D2 F D2 L' B2 R2 Uw2 B L2 Rw' Uw F' U L B F2 U R' F U' Fw R Uw2 Rw2 D2 L2 Rw U L Rw2 R2 D2 L Rw U' Rw2 F' U2 F.


----------



## qqwref (May 9, 2011)

F' D2 F D2 L' B2 R2 u2 B L2 r' u F' U L B F2 U R' F U' f R u2 r2 D2 L2 r U L r2 R2 D2 L r U' r2 F' U2 F

inspection: y
first center (blue): U f U2' l'
second center (green): u' U' l' U2 l
third center (yellow): z x' l' D' U' r U' r2'
fourth center (orange): x' D U r2 U2' r2'
last 2 centers: r U r'
3-pair edges: u U R U' R' x2 U3' R U' R' z2 U F R' F' R u'
2 more edges: x2 y U R U' R' z2 U R U' R' d U F R' F' R u'
2 more edges: y' U' R' U R u' U' y R U' R' z2' U'
last 2 edges: U F R' F' R u' R U R' F R' F' R u
xcross: x' 3r U2 x' y' D2' R' y3' U R U' R' y D'
F2L2: R' U2' R U R' U' R
F2L3: R U R' L U' L'
F2L4: 3d R' U' R U' R' U' R
OLL: F U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R'
PLL: R' U R' 3d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U

I count 131 moves = 4.22 tps.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Someone please reconstruct my 9.77 solve. I dont have the scramble. All i could do was the last layer because it was a sune+u perm. :3


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 21, 2011)

Can someone reconstruct atleast 2 of the 5 solves in this 




it will help me and people who want to improve with yau


----------



## qqwref (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's Edouard Chambon's 9.18 WR single on 3x3x3:

scramble: F2 L B2 L F2 L' R2 U' B R2 B' D F' L' B R2 U2 L F
inspection: y2 x'
cross: R' U2' r' L'
F2L1: U2' y' R' U R
F2L2: U2' L' U L y' U' R U R'
F2L3: U y R U R' U' y' R' U R
F2L4: U d R U' R'
OLL: R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
PLL: U

And here's Feliks Zemdegs's entire 9.21 WR average on 3x3x3 (last solve by joey):

1. 8.91
scramble: B F U2 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 B L' U B2 L' F L' R' D2 U' B F
inspection: x' y'
cross: L' D' R' F' U' L2' D' y' D'
F2L1: R' U2 R U' R' U R
F2L2: y' R U R' y' R U' R' U R' U' R
F2L3: y2' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U' R'
F2L4: y R' U R U R' U' R
OLL: U' R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R
PLL: U'

2. 8.83
scramble: R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' U' F2 U L' U' L' B2 L' B' L2 D' B2 U
inspection: x' y'
cross: r U' D' R' F R2 D R U2' R' U y D2
F2L1: R U' R'
F2L2: U y' R U2' R' U R U' R'
F2L3: U y' U L' U' L
F2L4: y' R' U' R U R' U' R
OLL: r' U' U r B' R' U' R U R' U' R U B
PLL: U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

3. (10.91)
scramble: D R2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 R U' F L2 B2 L B' F R2 F2
inspection: x2
xcross: D F2 U' L' U L U2' l U' x D2
F2L2: y F U' F' R U' R'
F2L3: U' y R2 u R2' u' R2
F2L4: y R' U' R B' l U l'
OLL: r U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL: U' y R U R' F2 y' u' R U' R' U R' u R2

4. 9.90
scramble: R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' R' U' L' R D L' U B2 F L2 D
inspection: x' y2
xcross: U' l' d R' F R U' R' y2 R U' R' u
F2L2: U3' R U' R' y R U R'
F2L3: R' U' R L' U L
F2L4: U' y U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
OLL: U R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U2' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

5. (8.69)
scramble: L2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 F L U' L' R2 B' F2 L' R2 D2 R' B'
inspection: x' y2
cross: U' R U l U' B2 l'
F2L1: U R U R' U2 R U' R'
F2L2: U L' U L y' U' L U L'
F2L3: U' y' R' U' R U R' U' R
F2L4: U' R U R2 F R F' R U' R'
OLL: U' R U R' U R U' B U' B' R'
PLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'


----------



## JackJ (Jun 27, 2011)

Christopher Olson wants his 8.16 single reconstructed.





From what he told me, it was a forced OLL skip (sledgehammer) with the G perm where headlights are on left with bar on UF edge and URF corner. Thanks if anyone could do this. The scramble might be hard to find from the video, I have faith.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 27, 2011)

Got it.

scramble: U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 D L' B' L2 B U B' R B2 R2 U'

inspection: y z2
cross: D' U' R' F R2 D
F2L1: U' l U L' U' M'
F2L2: R U R' U2 L' U' L
F2L3: y U R U' R'
F2L4: U3 L' U2 L U' r U' r' F
PLL: U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L U'


----------



## EricReese (Jun 27, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Can someone reconstruct atleast 2 of the 5 solves in this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Even just one solve would be good, even though I'm at the point where I wouldn't really change how I solve 4x4 unless it was something drastic, having a example solve by him would be amazing


----------



## qqwref (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm sure it would, but reconstructing a 4x4 solve takes quite a while. (There are a lot of moves.) Plus it kinda sucks to not have a scramble.

Just to add this to the thread, Amos reconstructed the 5.66: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...Feliks-Zemdegs&p=597296&viewfull=1#post597296 I'm thinking of doing some more full Feliks averages later.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 28, 2011)

bamp


Here's Feliks's 8.52 WR average on 3x3x3:

1. 9.36


Spoiler



scramble: B2 F2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D' B2 F L2 F U B2 L B D2 R2 B U'
inspection: y
cross: R D R2' y' R' u R'
F2L1: R U' R' d R' U' R
F2L2: y' F' U' F U' R U R'
F2L3: U R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L4: U2 L' U' L U L' U' L
OLL: U L F' L' U' L F L' y' R' U R
PLL: U' y' x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R'


2. (14.11)


Spoiler



scramble: B' U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R' U' R B2 F D2 R' U L B' R'
inspection: z2 y
fail cross: R D U' F R' D2
F2L1: U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
F2L2: U' R U' R' U' L U L'
trying to fix cross: y R U' R' U M U M' R' F R U2' F2 M' U2 M U2 M U M' M U M' U U'
and then the cube goes under the table 


3. 8.02


Spoiler



scramble: B' L2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' U L F2 D L2 U B F2 R2 B2 U'
inspection: x2 y
cross: U' R2' y' R D2 R D'
F2L1: R U R' U R U R'
F2L2: y' U R U' R' U L U L'
F2L3: L' U' L
F2L4: U' U2 R U R' U2' R U R'
OLL: F U R U' R' F'
PLL: U R' U2' R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' R


4. 8.19


Spoiler



scramble: F2 L D2 B2 R B2 F2 U2 R B2 R F R2 F2 U' B' F2 R U2 B' R'
inspection: y'
cross: D2' R' L2' d
F2L1: R' U' R2 U R'
F2L2: U' R' U' R
F2L3: y2' R U R'
F2L4: y U R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: F R U R' U F' U' F U' F'
PLL: U f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2


5. (7.94) (this one by Joey Gouly)


Spoiler



scramble: R D2 R F2 R F2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R' F2 U' L R2 F2 L D'
inspection: y'
cross: D2 R2 F'
F2L1: d' R U R'
F2L2: U' R' U R L' U L
F2L3: y U2 R' U' R
F2L4: y r' F r U' y L U L'
OLL: U' r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'
PLL: U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2




And here's Feliks's 7.91 WR average on 3x3x3:

1. (11.78+)


Spoiler



scramble: F2 U L2 F2 D2 R U2 F' R2 B2 D L' R2 B' R' F R D2
inspection: z y
cross: U R F R U l U' l'
F2L1: U U' R U' R' U R U R'
F2L2: U' R' U R U' y' L' U L y' U' L' U L
F2L3: U2 R U' R' y U R U' R'
F2L4: y2' R' U' R
OLL: U R' F R x D' R' U' R D x'
PLL: y U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 r


2. 7.40


Spoiler



scramble: L U2 F2 L2 D' U2 R F2 D R D' R2 F D2 U B2 D' R2
inspection: z
xcross: U R' r' U y' L U L' U2' R' U R'
F2L2: U2 y' R U R' U R U' R'
F2L3: R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L4: L U L' U L U' L'
OLL: R' U2' R U R' U R
PLL: y' y2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R


3. 7.63


Spoiler



scramble L2 U' L2 D' F2 R' F D F' R2 F D2 B2 L D2 B L U
double xcross: U' R' U y' R2 U' R x z R2 U R2 U' R2
F2L3: U' y' U' R U R' F R' F' R
F2L4: U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R
OLL: R' U2 R U R' U R
PLL: U2' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R y' B R' U R


4. 8.69


Spoiler



scramble: R' D2 L' B' F' R U R2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 U' B L2 R
inspection: z y
cross: D' R d' L2' R' U R'
F2L1: d' L' U L U' L U L'
F2L2: U2 L' U' L y L' U' L
F2L3: U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
F2L4: y2 U' y' U2 R' U' R U R' R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R
OLL: R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'


5. (7.09)


Spoiler



scramble: B2 U' B2 U' R2 B D2 F L' B' F2 R2 U' R U B F' U'
inspection: y
xcross: U r' U r l' U2 l U' L U' L' D2'
F2L2: y' U R U' R' y U R U' R'
F2L3: U2 R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R'
F2L4: y' U R U R' U2' R U R'
ZBLL: U3' R U2 L' U L U2 R' L' U L U2




Lotta solves to do in one day...


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!



qqwref said:


> bamp
> 
> 4. 8.69
> scramble: R' D2 L' B' F' R U R2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 U' B L2 R
> ...




Lol at *U' R U R' R U' R' U' * = U2

Grand prize for undoing moves?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 28, 2011)

That was pretty funny (that's him doing RU'R' instead of RU2R' and then taking a few moves to realize it - hey, it happens when you go at 8-9 tps), but the best was this one:



> trying to fix cross: y R U' R' U M U M' R' F R U2' F2 M' U2 M U2 M U M' M U M' U U'


What he was *trying* to do could have been done with F M' U2 M...


----------



## Brest (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for your time spent on this qq. Great thread, awesome work! :tu


----------



## jrb (Jun 28, 2011)

What about reconstructing Faz's 7.64 WR average?


----------



## Brest (Jun 29, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Someone please reconstruct my 9.77 solve. I dont have the scramble. All i could do was the last layer because it was a sune+u perm. :3



D R2 D R2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 D F R' D' L' U2 R2 B' D2 B' U'

y2 R U L' z' x R l U2 L' z'
U' L' U L
U2 y' L' U L y2
U R U' R' U y L' U L U y' R U' R'
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U y'
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

alg.garron


----------



## qqwref (Jun 30, 2011)

Feliks's 6.18 ex-WR single:


Spoiler



scramble: B2 F2 D2 L R' F' L' U' B F' U' R' D R' U2 L F2 D
inspection: x y
cross: D R L' u L'
F2L1: U R U R' L U L'
F2L2: R L' U L R'
F2L3: R l U' R' U l'
F2L4: y U' R U R'
PLL: U y R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R



And Feliks's 7.87 ex-WR average:
1. (8.56)


Spoiler



scramble: D' B2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 F' U L2 U2 B D2 B2 R F2 D' U2 L'
inspection: z y2
cross: U L2' l D R2 U' U' L2'
F2L1: R' U R U L U L'
F2L2: U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L3: U2' R' F R F' R U' R'
F2L4: L F' L' F L' U L
OLL: U r U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' x R' U R U' B


2. 7.31


Spoiler



scramble: F2 L2 D' R2 F' L2 U' R F2 U2 F L D L B R2
inspection: z' y
xcross: D' R' D2 R L F' L' U R' U R D' y'
F2L2: R U' R' U' y L U' L'
F2L3: U R U' R' y' U' R U' R'
F2L4: y R U R' U R U' R'
OLL: R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U R B
PLL: y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2


3. 8.22


Spoiler



scramble: R2 F2 L' D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B' R' F R F' U B2 U B2 F'
inspection: z y2
cross: r D R' U L2' D2'
F2L1: R U' R' y' U' L' U L
F2L2: y' U y' R U R'
F2L3: D L' U L u'
F2L4: U2' L' U L y' R U' R' U y' U R' U' R U' R' U R
OLL: U L' l R U R' U R U2' R' U M'
PLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U


4. (7.31)


Spoiler



scramble: F2 L F2 R F2 U2 L2 F' L2 U L2 F' R' F2 R B' L2 R F
inspection: x' y2
cross: D' R' D2 U F R'
F2L1: U2' R U R' U L U L'
F2L2: y' R' U R L U L'
F2L3: d' L' U' L U L' U' L
F2L4: U R U' R' U R U' R'
OLL: U' R' U' F' U F R
PLL: y' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' x R' U R U'


5. 8.09


Spoiler



scramble: F D2 F R2 D2 B L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L U R2 D2 U' L2
inspection: x' y'
cross: D' R D2 R' B'
F2L1: L' U2 L U2' L' U2 L
F2L2: U y' R' U R
F2L3: y2' U R' U2' R U R' U' R
F2L4: R U' R' y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: U' R' F' r U' r' F2 R
PLL: y' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U l' U R U


----------



## adragast (Jun 30, 2011)

qqwref, I love you


----------



## qqwref (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks 

And here's Feliks's current WR average of 7.64:

1. 7.03


Spoiler



scramble: R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R' F R U' B' F' D B L2 F' R' U' B' R'
inspection: y
cross: R' U R' F D2 R D
F2L1: R' U R
F2L2: y' U d R U' R2' U R
F2L3: d' R' U' R
F2L4: y2' U' R' U R U R' U' R
OLL: U F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2'


2. 8.11


Spoiler



scramble: F2 U2 B L2 R' B' L B2 U B' F L R F' U B D2 U'
inspection: z
cross: U' D r U' r' x'
F2L1: U' R' U R2 U' R'
F2L2: y2 R' U' R U R' U R U2' R' U R
F2L3: y' U2' R' U2 R U2' R' U R
F2L4: U' R U R'
OLL: U U' F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'
PLL: y' x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R'


3. (8.36)


Spoiler



scramble: D2 L2 R2 B F2 R2 U L' F' R D U' L D F2 U2 F' D2 F'
cross: U' l' D' L D' R2
F2L1: d' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
F2L2: U L' U' L U' R' U' R
F2L3: y2' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
F2L4: R' U R U' R' U' R
OLL: R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' l' B
PLL: U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'


4. (5.66) (reconstruction by Nick Evdokimov / amostay2004)


Spoiler



scramble: D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 U B D U' L' U F' U2 L2 F'
xcross: y' R U' R d R' U R D
F2L2: U' y' R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L3: R U R' U2 R U' R'
F2L4: L' U L U L' U' L
OLL: U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
PLL: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U


5. 7.78


Spoiler



scramble: L B2 F2 D2 R B' D U' L' D2 F2 D' F2 R D2 U' L B' R2
inspection: x2 y
cross: R2' F D2 U R' F
F2L1: y R U' R'
F2L2: U' R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L3: U y' U2' L' U L U' y' R U' R'
F2L4: R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F'
PLL: R' U2' R U R' z R2 U R' D R U'




All of Feliks's 3x3x3 WRs are now reconstructed


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 30, 2011)

lol his 8.36 was 72 moves. 46 move F2l >_>


----------



## Brest (Jun 30, 2011)

qqwref said:


> All of Feliks's 3x3x3 WRs are now reconstructed


 
Well done! :tu


----------



## b4p (Jul 1, 2011)

is #5 right? i can't seem to get the cross.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 1, 2011)

Enough of Feliks averages,now reconstruct some Rowe averages.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 1, 2011)

Got any particular ones in mind? Remember, there needs to be a decent video of each solve. That's why I like reconstructing Feliks's stuff - he tends to have good videos


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 1, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Got any particular ones in mind? Remember, there needs to be a decent video of each solve. That's why I like reconstructing Feliks's stuff - he tends to have good videos


 
Sorry about the quality, filmed on phone,
B2 D' B2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 L' B F2 L R2 F2 U B2 R' D U'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU3_xRHIndE

This has been frustrating me a lot. The cross is either blurry, or his turning is too fast. From there it looks easy. I wanna see if I'm right about him failing his OLL (in person I thought he did FRUR'U'F' U2 RU2R2U'R2U'R2U2R instead of just U2 FRUR'U'F', but he said he didn't know the OLL)


----------



## JackJ (Jul 1, 2011)

I think that solve has already been reconstructed. I'd like to see his final average at Nats last year though.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 1, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Sorry about the quality, filmed on phone,
> B2 D' B2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 L' B F2 L R2 F2 U B2 R' D U'
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU3_xRHIndE


 
inspection: y2
cross: R U r' L' z' x' D R' D
F2L1: U2 y L U' L2' U L
F2L2: U' R' U2 R2 U R'
F2L3: y R U' R' R U' R' U y' R' U R
F2L4: U2 y' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
OLL: f R U R' U' f' U R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2 R
PLL: U y2' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jul 3, 2011)

Reconstruction of my 9.08 pretty sick scramble  kinda easy though
L R2 F L U' L' B F2 D R B2 L R' B D' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 B' D B' U2
9.08
Inspection: y
X- Cross: D’ L’R’F R UR2 (7)
F2L2: y’ U2R’ U R’(4)
F2L3: y’ R’U R (3)
F2L4: R U’ R’ UR U R’ (7)
OLL: U R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F' (12)
PLL: FRU’ R’ U’ RUR’ F’ RUR’ U’ R’ FRF’ U (18)
51 moves: 9.08=5.616 TPS


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 6, 2011)

Can someone reconstruct Marco's 9.80?




The scramble is U' B L B' R2 L' U' L U2 B R L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U B2 D R2 D2 I believe.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 7, 2011)

scramble: U' B L B' R2 L' U' L U2 B R L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U B2 D R2 D2
inspection: x2 y
cross: R D F' L' D
F2L1: R U' R' U R U R'
F2L2: R' U2 R U R' U' R
F2L3: L U2 L' y' U L' U' L
F2L4: R U2' R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: U R U R' U' r R' U R U' r'
PLL: M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U2


----------



## Julian (Jul 7, 2011)

qqwref said:


> scramble: U' B L B' R2 L' U' L U2 B R L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U B2 D R2 D2
> inspection: x2 y
> cross: R D F' L' D
> F2L1: R U' R' U R U R'
> ...


Dammit I was gonna post


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 15, 2011)

Can someone reconstruct my 16.02 and 16.27? Last two solves in this This video.


----------



## jrb (Jul 18, 2011)

Has anyone reconstructed Rowe's 6.94? Please do if no one has.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 18, 2011)

qqwref said:


> OLL: U R U R' U' r R' U R U' r'
> PLL: M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U2


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 18, 2011)

Kirjava said:


>


 
I sincerely concur. (or should that be conkir?)


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 22, 2011)

OLL: f R U R' U' f' U R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2 R 

You got to be kidding me 



Spoiler



U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'


----------



## qqwref (Jul 22, 2011)

jrb said:


> Has anyone reconstructed Rowe's 6.94? Please do if no one has.


 
Kian did here:
scramble: L D2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 R F' U' B' R' B2 F' R2 D' U F' D2
cross: y U L F' L' x' u R' u'
first pair: U' R' U2 R U' y' L U L'
second pair: U' L' U L
third pair: U2 U2 R' U R (lol)
fourth pair: U R U R' U y' R' U' R
OLL: U R' U' F' U F R
PLL: U


----------



## Hussein 88 (Jul 23, 2011)

http://speedcuber.persiangig.com/video/11s by Sepehr.flv
http://dc119.4shared.com/download/XVkghcoA/1301_by_MQ_for_NET.wmv?tsid=20110704-074703-b8281f5b


Please


----------



## Stefan (Jul 23, 2011)

Hussein 88 said:


> http://speedcuber.persiangig.com/video/11s by Sepehr.flv
> http://dc119.4shared.com/download/XVkghcoA/1301_by_MQ_for_NET.wmv?tsid=20110704-074703-b8281f5b
> 
> Please



We're supposed to reconstruct something for you and you don't even bother to tell us what it is, linking to downloads?


----------



## Hussein 88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Stefan.
I'm from Iran.
And i don't know English well.



(linking to downloads?)
Yeeeeeeees
You should know 


Your download speed, May be up to 1mB/s
but my download speed is, only 5kB/s.
and totally you download only 6mB under 15s
but I must download these at 20 minutes & i must connect to internet every 10 min.
so i will be too angry. and don't have any mood to write about what you must do & know.



so, may you forgive me and reconstruct these solve, please????????


----------



## qqwref (Jul 23, 2011)

"11s by Sepehr" video:
scramble: F2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 L F2 D R2 U' L2 D' B R D2 U2 B D'
inspection: z y
cross: R U x' L2' D'
F2L1: U' y L' U L
F2L2: R' U2 R2 U R'
F2L3: y' d2 R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L4: U3' y L' U L U y' R U R'
OLL: y R' U' l' U l F' U R
PLL: U' R' U2 R' d' l' U' l R U' R' U R' F R U'

"13.01 by MQ" video:
scramble: D R2 F2 D L2 F U' B' R' D' U2 R F U2 B' D B'
double xcross: L R' U' y r U2 x' y
F2L3: U' R L' U R' L
F2L4: U' R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R'
OLL: U2 y' z U D' x U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' z' y R' x' r
PLL: U' L x' D' L U2 L' D L U2 L2

I'm a little suspicious about the 13.01, because such a fast double xcross is very lucky, and there is also very little pause before F2L3 and PLL. It could still be real though.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2011)

From a few days ago:






B' F' R F' L2 D' L' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 R' D' L D' B L F U D F'

x'
D l U' F2
R U' R' U R' U' R
y' R2 U R2 U' R2
U' R U R' U R U' R'
F U R U' R' F'
U2 [some U perm alg that I don't know...]

lol?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 24, 2011)

oddlespuddle said:


> We can clearly see Nakajima scramble this one:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI_zjWssn2g&feature=related
> 
> I'd just like to know what his scramble was.


 
(y2) D' B' L R B2 U2 L' R2 U2 B' U D B' U D' L' U D L' R B2 L2 U' R2 D'


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 25, 2011)

can someone reconstruct the very first solve in this video


----------



## tx789 (Jul 26, 2011)

Could someone please reconstruct this 




I want the second solve done please. 
Here's the sramble
B2 U B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' R U B2 F' L2 B2 L' D F' L U2


----------



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2011)

*Yohei Oka's pyraminx WR single (1.93)*:
scramble: B' R B R' U' l' r'
tripod: oL R
L3E: oL' l U' l' oF' F
tips: r l
(EDIT: fixed, added the r tip.)


*Piotr Tomczyk's OH WR single (10.68)*, from here and cleaned up a bit:
scramble: R U2 R D2 L2 U2 L' D2 F2 D F L R' B' U2 F D' B R U' L
inspection: y' z
xcross: U' x U' R x' z2 U2' R U
F2L2+3: z' U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R' U2' R U R'
F2L4: U z U R' U' z'
OLL: U R U y R U2 R' U' R U R' F' U2


*1st scramble from ilikecubing's video*:
scramble: U2 R F B2 D2 B2 U' B R U' D L U L F' U L R2 U2 B' L D' F' D U
cross: U' D R' F R U L y R' U2 R'
F2L1: U2' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L
F2L2: U U' R U' R'
F2L3: L U' L'
F2L4: U2 U' f R f'
OLL: U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## riffz (Aug 5, 2011)

34 move solution for OH WR... wow.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 13, 2011)

Can anyone try to reconstruct this?






The scramble was R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 U B' U F U F' U L' U2 R'. I do the white cross and the first pair is the blue-orange. Sorry for the bad angle of the camera...


----------



## Brest (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm fairly sure this is correct. It was hard to see, I kept on wanting you to move your hand out of the way!



APdRF said:


> R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 U B' U F U F' U L' U2 R'


 
x2 R' D L' D2' // cross
R U' R' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U' y' U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 y' R U R' U2 R U R' y L U L' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U' L // 4th pair
U' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R // OLL
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // PLL
alg.garron

57htm / 4.07 tps

Nice solve! Some cool things (not being critical):
After the cross you have the YBR 1x2x2 made, which is preserved during the 1st 2 pairs.
So you could have switched to blue:
U2 z // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
Tperm U' // PLL


Also, if you had done OLL from the back you would skip PLL:
(U') R' U2 R2 U R2' U R2 U2 R' (U)


----------



## Erdos (Aug 14, 2011)

Haiyan's 26.53 anyone?





(or the 27.46 or 30.47)
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjU2NTA5OTU2.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPoceGbHUuU&feature=player_embedded

EDIT: It's pretty hard to see though..


----------



## qqwref (Aug 14, 2011)

*2nd scramble from tx789's video*, which I gave up on for a while because it was tough to keep track of:
scramble: L2 R2 F2 R U2 L D' U' F D F2 U R D' L' R2 U' F2 L
inspection: x2
most of the cross: D' L
F2L1: y R U' R'
F2L2: y' y L' U L y' R U' R' d R' U2 R U2' R' U R
F2L3: U' y' R U R' U' R U2' R' U y' R' U R
finish cross: U' M' U2 M
F2L4: y2 U2 F' U' F U2 R U2 R' U y' R' U R
edge OLL: F R U R' U' F'
corner OLL: l' U R D' R' U' R D x'
PLL: skip

APdRF's video:
EDIT: already posted by Brest.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 14, 2011)

Brest said:


> I'm fairly sure this is correct. It was hard to see, I kept on wanting you to move your hand out of the way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
THANKS! If I didn't do a U' U' and the rotation, I've had OLL skip... Jajajaja

Thanks another time and for the cool thing  .


----------



## Brest (Aug 14, 2011)

APdRF said:


> THANKS! If I didn't do a U' U' and the rotation, I've had OLL skip... Jajajaja
> 
> Thanks another time and for the cool thing  .


You're welcome. :tu Reconstructions can be fun to do and they can teach you tricks that other solvers use.

OLL 22 "Bruno" can be performed starting with R or R':

R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R
R' U2 R2 U R2' U R2 U2 R'

As both algorithms are <R,U> the corner permutation is preserved. Each algorithm causes an edge 3 cycle (Uperm), one CW the other CCW. This difference is why you could have skipped PLL.


----------



## macky (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd like to see reconstructions for fast COL solvers.

Tomasz Żołnowski
10.63 average: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJdGN0Opuvc
8.16 single: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAdZUfit1p4
8.06 single: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXn_AWm9s88
10.58 single: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDO8d1tnNuU

Phillip Espinoza 10.21 average: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iavNw8CYxW4

etc. It doesn't matter much which solves, and I care more about F2L. I'm hoping to pick up tricks to put together a COL version of my Advanced F2L section.

[edit] did one myself:
*Phillip Espinoza 10.81 average:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsV_1QMr8AI
*11.61 (first solve)*: video missing
*10.56 (2nd solve)*
scramble: L2 D2 R D2 R2 D R' U2 L B' D F2 D' R' D2 F' D U'
inspection: y2z'
cross: D' F2 R' U' R2' U' B
F2L1: U' R U l' U l' B'
F2L2: (lR) U' R U (R'l') R' U' R U
F2L3: (R'l') R' U' R U x'
F2L4: U R U' R' U R U' z'
OLL: U' f R U R' U' y l' F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U'

*13.10 (third solve)* (not quite right, but can't figure out where)
scramble: y' z'
inspection: 
cross: D2 r U' x' r R' U' x' L U r
F2L1: x R' x' R' l' U R U2' R' U l'
F2L2: x l' U R' U' l R U R' U'
F2L3: R x l' U R U' R' U R U' 
F2L4: x2 R R' U' R' U R2' U' R U z'
OLL: l U L' U L U2' l'
PLL: U U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'

*10.25 (fourth solve)*
too much blockage for F2L
OLL: U2' R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R
PLL: U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'

*9.81 (fifth solve)* haven't done it


----------



## Brest (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure on these two reconstructions. In general they are correct; however some x/x' rotations could be (R l) combos, as well as some other idiosyncrasies.



macky said:


> 8.16 single: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAdZUfit1p4


 
R2 D F2 L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 L B D' B' R U L' B' F' R2 U2

x // inspection
U L' R2 U' y' // Xcross
l' U R U' l U' R' x' F // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' R U (l'R') U R U' // 3rd pair
x' l U' R U R' U' R U z' // 4th pair
U' r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U2 z' y' R U' z' U R2 U' L U R2 U2 // PLL
alg.garron

54htm / 6.61tps



macky said:


> Tomasz Żołnowski
> 8.06 single: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXn_AWm9s88


 
D2 L2 F L2 B' F2 L2 D2 L' F D2 L' F D' F2 L B2 L B

z' x // inspection
R U r' U F' D' r // cross
x' U' R' U l2 L U' R U r' // 1st pair
x' R U' R' U R' U' R U // 2nd pair
x R U' R U R' U' R' U // 3rd pair
x' U R' U' R U l' z' B' // 4th pair
U R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
U' // AUF
alg.garron

51htm / 6.33tps



Spoiler



My 1st attempt, with a magnificant 2.17ftps

z2 y L U2 F' R' // 2x2x2
y r' U L // 2x2x3
y R' F' R y' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R' F R F' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r' U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L2 // corner comm
alg.garron


----------



## Brest (Aug 27, 2011)

Anthony Snyder - 4 example solves

"Snyder Method"


Spoiler






Spoiler










R' B2 U2 R' B2 L' D F' R B F' L' R2 B2 D2 F' U' B

y M z x2 l U2 L' // 1x2x2
x z' d l' x' y x' // 1x2x3
L' R' U' l L' U' R2 U L' // F2L-1 (step 1)
x2 y' l x U l' y R U' R' U l' // F2L (step 2)
r' U' R U' R' U2 r U2 // L3C (step 3)
y r' U2 z U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U2 // corner commutator (step 4)
alg.garron

41htm


"Snyder Method 2 Example"


Spoiler






Spoiler










R' U2 R B R' U2 B2 U' F' L B U' B2 D' U' B' R2

y L R U R' L' f' x U // Xcross
z' z R U' R2 U R U' R' U // 2nd pair
z' U' R U' l U' R' U l' // F2L-1 (step 1)
x' y' U' R' U R U' R' U R // F2L (step 2)
x' y z' U L' U' r U L U' L' // LL alg (step 3 +step 4 skip)
alg.garron

39htm / 14.43sec / 2.70tps


"41 turns 15.91 seconds = 56.11 CC score"


Spoiler






Spoiler










F2 D2 B F' R D2 B U F U2 L F2 U' F' L U' R F

y2 U L' U' L2 U // 2x2x2
x R2 z' r' U L U' L2 // 2x2x3
x2 L U r' U // XXcross
x z' x' z x' R U' R' U x // F2L-1 (step 1)
R U' R' U' R U' R' d R' U' R // F2L (step2)
U U' R' y L' U' L d R // L3C (step 3)
U' L' U R U' L U R' // corner commutator (step 4)
alg.garron

15.91sec / 46htm / 2.89tps


"39 turns 14.91 seconds = 53.91 CC score"


Spoiler






Spoiler










F2 U' B2 U R2 D U' F D L' F2 R' F2 R' D U R B U2 

z y2 R2 x B' U2 r // 1x2x2
z' x L2 U l' U L' z' U2 // Xcross
x' U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R2 U' D R D' // F2L-1 (step 1)
R U R' U' l U' R' U R2 // F2L (step 2)
z' y L U L2 x' U L U2 y' R U R2 // LL alg (step 3 +step 4 skip)
alg.garron

14.91sec / 40htm / 2.68tps


----------



## Brest (Aug 27, 2011)

Feliks Zemdegs - "3x3 example solves"


Spoiler






Spoiler







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b_OnvzkHdM


Scramble with White on U & Green on F

1st - L2 F2 U L2 D R2 F' R2 L2 F L' U' L2 D' L' B2 R' U2


Spoiler



Blue cross

x y U R' y' R D2 R2
R U2' R2' U' R
R U' R' U R U R'
y' R U2 R' U
(R U' R' R U R')
U R U' R' U' L' U' L
U2 R U' R'
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U'

White cross --> scramble with White on Back


2nd - D B2 U R2 D L D2 B R F U F D2 R' U2 B L' U' L'


Spoiler



Yellow cross

y L' R U' r U' r' D
L' U2 L U L' U' L
y' R' U' R U' R' U R
y R' U2 R U R' U' R
y U
(R' U' R y U' R U R' R U' R' U y' R' U R)
U R' U' R U y R U' R'
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U'

White cross --> scramble with White on Down


3rd - L' F2 R2 F2 D B' L2 D2 R' F2 L' B' D2 U2 L F' U


Spoiler



White cross

y' x2 F' L2 (R2 R2') R U R y D2
R U R'
y U' R' U R U' R U R'
U' R' U' R U R' U' R
L U L' U' L U L'
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' d


4th - F L2 F2 B D2 R' U2 R' B U' F B R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D


Spoiler



Green cross

y z' D' R D R' D R2' R U R' U' R U R' D'
R U' R'
(U R U' R' R U R' U')
U2 R U2 R'
L U L'
U R' U R U2 y R U R'
F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F'
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

White cross --> scramble with White on Front


5th - D2 U2 B2 D2 L' B L R' F' D2 B' U' L R' B R2 F2


Spoiler



White cross

x2 y U' r U' l D' F R2
U' R U' R' U R U' R'
y U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R
y' D2 U L' U2 L U2 L' U L D2
R' F R U R' U' F' U R
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2


6th - U2 R2 F2 U L B2 D L D2 U F2 L R U B2 D' F' U2


Spoiler



White cross

x2 D' L2 R' D' U R'
U R U' R'
L' U L U' L U L'
y U' L U L' U L U' L'
U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 x u R' u'


7th - U' L2 D B2 U2 L2 R F R2 D U2 B R2 U B D L D'


Spoiler



White cross

x2 r' U2 x U' R' F R2
R U' R' U' L' U' L
U' y (R U' R' R U R')
R U R' L' U L
U R' U2 R U' R' U R
U2 y' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R'
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R
R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2'


8th - L' D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D B' D2 B2 L F L' F' L2 U2 F


Spoiler



Blue cross

x U' L U' L' U L U L'
U F2 R'
R U' R' U R U R'
U R' U l' U R U' l
U L' U L U2 y L U L'
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U2

White cross --> scramble with White on Back


9th - B R2 B2 F' U' B U R F2 U B L B2 U2 L' B R U'


Spoiler



Red cross

y' x D F2 R2 D
y' R' U R U' R' U' R
U' L' U' L r U' r' F
L U L' U' L U L'
U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
U (r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' U')
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R F R U R' U' F'
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U

White cross --> scramble with White on Right


10th - B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B' F R' D R' D U2 F U R' D' F


Spoiler



Green cross

x y' U R U L U l2
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' U2 R U2 R' U R' F R F'
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U2 (U F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F' F U' L' U L U' L' U L F U')
F U R U' R' F' R U R' U R U2 R'
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2 U2 M' (except lolfail instead)

White cross --> scramble with White on Front


11th - L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D B2 R' D R2 F D' R F' R F2 D2 L'


Spoiler



Red cross

x2 z U2 F R2 L'
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
R' U' R
U2 y' R U' R' U y' R' U' R
U R U' R2' F R F'
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U'

White cross --> scramble with White on Right





Erik Akkersdijk - "Danish Special 3x3: 9.82 avg (and the other 2 rounds)"


Spoiler






Spoiler







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTDCGXIK3NQ


1st round


Spoiler



1st solve


Spoiler



L2 F2 L' R' D' F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D2 B R' U F2 L U2 

D L F' u R2' // cross
R U' R' // 1st pair
L' U L U2 y L U L' // 2nd pair
R' U R U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L U r U' r' F // OLL
z U R' D R2' U' R U D' R' D R2' U' R D' R // Na perm

58htm / 10.27sec / 5.65tps

alg.garron


2nd solve


Spoiler



B L2 B2 F' U2 B F2 R' D2 L2 B' F2 U B' L' D' B' U F

x y2 U l2 U x L' D L U' L // cross
U' y L' U L // 1st pair
U' L U' L' y U R' U R // 2nd pair
F' L' U r U l U R' // 3rd pair
L' U L d' L U L' // 4th pair
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // Gd perm

59htm / 9.65sec / 6.11tps

alg.garron


3rd solve


Spoiler



U2 B2 U2 R B2 D' R D2 L' U R B' D' R U B L R

L F' D2' F' L2' // cross
U' R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
U2 y' L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U R' L U L' // 3rd pair
U y U L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U2 R U R2 U' R' F R U l F' D' x // OLL
U' R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // Gc perm

65htm / 9.55sec / 6.81tps

alg.garron


4th solve


Spoiler



R U2 R' B' D U B' R2 B F2 L D U B' D' U2 R

x2 y' L2 (F'B) R' D' // cross
y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
U' R U R' U' y L U L' // 2nd pair
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // Gd perm

58htm / 8.65sec / 6.71tps

alg.garron


5th solve ????


2nd round


Spoiler



1st solve


Spoiler



D2 R2 F' D B U' F2 R2 B2 F L2 D' L B F' U' F R' 

x2 D' R' l' L U' L x' D2 // cross
y U2 y' L U' L2' U L // 1st pair
U l' U l F' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y U y' L U L' // 3rd pair
y L' U' L // 4th pair
U2 r U' r' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' U2' // H perm

50htm / 8.84sec / 5.66tps
44stm / 8.84sec / 4.98tps
46turns / 8.84sec / 5.20tps (-H Perm)

alg.garron


2nd solve


Spoiler



B2 U2 R B2 D2 F L' U' F2 R2 D' B' D2 U' F2 D' U' 

y' x L R U' r2' U r D2' // yellow cross
d' L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' U y' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2' y R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U2 L d' L U L' // 4th pair
U l' U l2 U' l2' U' l2 U l' // OLL looks to be executed as (U l' U (lR) B' (l'R') U' (lR) B R')
U y' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // Gb perm

61htm / 10.09sec / 6.05tps

alg.garron


3rd solve


Spoiler



B2 D2 U' L2 D B2 L U2 L2 B F' U R D U' F2 L2 U 

x2 y' D2' U r U R' x' u // cross
R U' R' U y L U L' // 1st pair
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // Jb perm

63htm / 8.58sec / 7.34tps

alg.garron


4th solve


Spoiler



U2 F' R2 U2 B D2 L B D' L2 U L' B F2 L2 F' R F2 U 

x2 y L2' l U' x' D' R' // yellow cross
L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
y L U L' // POP!!!
y' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U R' // 3rd pair
y2 L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' U2 // fix defect
y x U' L U R' U' L' U l // OLL
M2' U' (r'R) U2 M' U' M2' // Ub perm

15.43sec / pop+fix ~6sec (9.43sec)
51htm / 3.31tps (5.41tps)
46stm / 2.98tps (4.88tps)
48turns / 3.11tps (5.09tps) (-Uperm)

alg.garron


5th solve


Spoiler



F' U2 B2 F' D' B2 U B2 R' F D F D B2 D' F2 L2 R 

y2 U r U' L2 x' D // yellow cross
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L // missed pair
y L U L2' U' L // 1st pair
D y R' U R D' r U' r' F U2' R U R' // 2nd pair
U y U' R U2' R' U' y R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U L2 x U' r' F // 4th pair
U2' R2 D' R U2' R' D R U2 R // OLL
U y R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F // F perm

73htm / 14.90sec / 4.90tps

alg.garron





Finals


Spoiler



1st solve ???

2nd solve ???

3rd solve


Spoiler



U2 B D' B R' B D R B2 D F' R' F L U' R2 U2

y2 L' D' L2 F U R' F // yellow cross
U y R' U2 R U' R' U R // 1st pair
L U' L' U' y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U R' R U2' R' y' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U2' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U3' r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2' // Gd perm

67htm / 11.90sec / 5.63tps

alg.garron


4th solve


Spoiler



U2 F2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 B2 L' B L2 R F' U' R U' F2 R2 F' 

y x' L2' U l u' R u' // cross
U2' R' U' R U y L U L' // 1st pair
L' U L R' U R // 2nd pair
U L' U L U R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // Gd perm

59htm / 11.28sec / 5.23tps

alg.garron


5th solve


Spoiler



F' R2 D2 R2 D2 F D B2 D' U B2 L2 D' B' F2 R D U2

x y2 R' U L' R' U z' U' // cross
r' R U2' R' // 1st pair
U L y U' U L U L' U' y R' U R // 2nd pair
U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U2 U' y' r r' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R r' // OLL
U' M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2 U2' // H perm

11.56sec 
65htm/ 5.62tps
58stm / 5.02tps
61turns / 5.28tps (-H perm)

alg.garron








Che-Ting Chu - "6.89 AsR single"


Spoiler






Spoiler







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exkoVmp2ze4


R2 F R' D R' U2 D' R' U L2 B2 U R U B2 U' B' 

y'x' // inspection
x' L2' U R2' D2 // cross
U2' L' U L U2' L' U L // 1st pair
R U2' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U R U2' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U F' U F R // OLL
alg.garron

43htm / 6.89sec / 6.24tps


Sarah Strong - "9.66 official 3x3x3 single"


Spoiler






Spoiler







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ho0EV6IEG8


L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 U L' B2 R2 U2 F' L U L D

x' y D' U' x' U2 r' U (yxy) // cross
y y R' U2 R U R' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' d' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' y' (xz) l U2 R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U R' // 4th pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U (yx) l U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L // PLL
alg.garron

48htm / 9.66sec / 4.97tps


Michal Halczuk - "3x3: 8.56 single (slow motion)" (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUc7gFhC9jE


L B2 L U' L F2 B D2 L' B' L2 R' F2 L D F' U'

z' x' R' U2 l D z x' // Xcross
R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' U2' R' F R F' // OLL
U' U x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 F2 // PLL
alg.garron

49htm / 8.56sec / 5.26tps


Thom Barlow - "8.08" (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFVFHmCGtYA


R2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D' F' D' U R D R B2 D' B' D R2 D'

z' U' r' U' // 1x2x2
R2 U R' U' // 1x2x3
x2 r2 U' r2 (r'R) U2' R U R' // 1x2x2
R' U M' U' r // 1x2x3
M' U U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL
U2 (r'R) U M' (R'M'r) U2 // L6E
alg.garron

39stm / 8.08sec / 4.83tps


Michał Pleskowicz - "3x3 Oh Single 9.89" (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exkoVmp2ze4


D2 U2 R2 B2 L' F L' D' L R' F L U L F' U2 B' D

x2 R' D2 x y' U' F R' U' R2 z // Xcross
R U R' U' y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' R' U' R2 U R' U R U' R' // 3rd + 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F // ZBLL
alg.garron

36htm / 9.89sec / 3.64tps


Florian Kreyßig - "9.42 Non Lucky" (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S427v2SBWhk


B2 D2 B D2 B' D2 F' D' F U2 R F' D2 B2 F2 R B2 D R2

x2 y U' F R' D2' // cross D2 as D'(x'x)D' for lookahead
R' U' R // 1st pair
U2' L' U L U2' L' U L // 2nd pair
L U2' L' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
L U' L' y U R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
F U R U' l' U' x' // OLL
x' R2 U2' R D R' U2' R D' R // PLL
alg.garron

48htm / 9.42sec / 5.10tps


----------



## qqwref (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of reconstructions. Great job.


----------



## Brest (Aug 27, 2011)

Nipat Charoenpholphant - "3x3 Rubik's cube asian record: 6.78 seconds"



Spoiler










L' D2 U2 R D2 L2 U2 L' U' L B2 R' D2 B D R D2 R' D

y2 x r R' U D L // cross
R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' d R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
y' U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL

56htm / 6.78sec / 8.26tps

alg.garron



qqwref said:


> Wow, that's a lot of reconstructions. Great job.


 
Thanks QQ! You're the inspiration behind all these reconstructions. :tu


----------



## APdRF (Aug 27, 2011)

Uoh Brest, you are amazing with all these reconstructions! ^^

And thanks for the tip of OLL 22 "Bruno", but the problem is that I never look if I can force an skip... :S I think that I will start to do this


----------



## samkli (Aug 27, 2011)

Is it possible to reconstruct Feliks Zemdegs 30.88 4x4 WR, even if you cant see the first few seconds of his solve?


----------



## Brest (Aug 29, 2011)

This one's for all you Rouxers out there.

BigGreen - Average of 5: 9.51



Spoiler










1st solve - 10.02


Spoiler



F2 B' L2 D U F2 B2 R D' R D' R' F2 R2 L' D2 U' R' D U2 B' D2 L R' B2

z' R' U' l' U' x // 1x2x2
R U R' r' F // 1x2x3
U' R' U r' U2' r' U' r // 1x2x2
R U2' r' U' R // 1x2x3
U' U U2 R U2' R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL
M' U' M U' M U' M' U M' // EO + UL/UF
M' U2 M' U2' M U2 M2 U2 M U' // L3E

52stm / 10.02sec / 5.19tps

alg.garron


2nd solve - 9.16


Spoiler



B2 D2 U2 L' U2 L F' U2 D2 L' R' F L R2 U R2 D' L B' R' D' L' R2 U' B

z U' r B x // 1x2x2
U' M U' M2' U' L' // 1x2x3
U R2 U M U2' M2' U2 r U R' // 1x2x2
U2 M2 U' r' // 1x2x3
F' r U R' U' L' U L // CMLL
U2' M' U2' M' U' M' // EO
M U2 M U // UL/UR
M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 // L3E

46stm / 9.16sec / 5.02tps

alg.garron


3rd solve - (10.83)


Spoiler



R2 D U R' L2 D' B' R2 F' D2 L2 B' D B' D2 F2 L' R2 B D R2 B2 D2 R2 B

z R' U' R' U' x // 1x2x2
U F' // 1x2x3
R' U R' U2' r' U' r2 // 1x2x2
U M U M' U' R' // 1x2x3
U U' U2' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL
U' U2 M U' M' U' M U M' // EO
U2' M' U2 M' U' U2 M' U2 M' U U' M' U2 M' U' // LSE

55stm / 10.83sec / 5.08tps

alg.garron


4th solve - 9.36


Spoiler



F' D F D R F D' L' U2 L F' D' L' D' L B' D' R' F' R2 B' F R' F2 B2

x' y r R' F' // 1x2x2
R2 U L U x // 1x2x3
U2' R2' U2' R' U' R U' R' U R2 // 1x2x2
U M U' M' U2 r' U' R // 1x2x3
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL
M' U' M M M U M U M U' U M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // LSE

53stm / 9.36sec / 5.66tps

alg.garron


5th solve - (8.72)


Spoiler



L U2 D' B2 L R F' U' R' B' F2 R D2 B2 D L2 B' U L' D2 L' F' U2 F B'

x y U' x F' D2 // 1x2x2
B r' U' L U F' // 1x2x3
U R2 R U r' U' r2 R U R2 // 1x2x2
M' U' r' U R // 1x2x3
U2' U' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U M' U' M' // EO
U' M2 U M U2 M U' // LSE

43stm / 8.72sec / 4.93tps

alg.garron


Notes:
Average is from Oct 23, 2010.
I don't Roux so forgive me for any errors.
Many M / M' / M2 moves are performed as r'R / rR' / R'rM' combinations.
I am not 100% on some of the sequences, especially those crazy fast cows.
This was hard! I demand better camera angles and lighting! =)


----------



## riffz (Aug 29, 2011)

Brest said:


> This one's for all you Rouxers out there.


 
LSE must have been a pain in the @$$. Thanks for these!


----------



## Brest (Aug 29, 2011)

Feliks Zemdegs - 4x4x4 30.28 WR


Spoiler










All notation below is SiGN.
Rotations may not be actually what was performed.

*Scramble:* White U / Green F
R2 f2 u U' L R' B' R' u2 U' L B r' U2 B' R' U2 f2 u2 U2 B f2 r' U' r2 D' L2 u R2 F' r2 R' u' f2 F' D r R2 D U2

*Solve:*
x y2 // inspection

// centres (31htm)
U r' F U2' r' // yellow
x' U2 l2' U' r U2 r // white
(yx2) D' U l' U r' // green
x' U' r' F' l r U r' U' r2 U2' r2' // orange
U' r U r' // red/blue

// edges (60htm) BR free
u (yz2) U2' R U' R' y' U' (yz2) U' F R' F' R y U R U' R' u' (yz2) // 1st 3 YR/BO/WB + WO free 
U' R U' R' y R U' R' u' U R U' R' u // WR
y' u U' R U' R' u' (yz2) // YO/WG
U F R' F' R d U2 R R' F R' F' R u' // GO/GY
U (y'x') R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // GR/BY

// 3x3x3 (67htm)
3r' x' D' F' U R2 // green cross
U L' U' L y' U' L U L' // 1st pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L' U' L y' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLL
U2' R U R' y' R2 3u' R U' R' U R' D B2' U' // Gd perm

158htm / 30.28sec / 5.22tps

alg.garron Remember you can resize the animation box.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 30, 2011)

Brest, if you have free time, can you try to reconstruct this?






If you can't, don't worry.

Thanks!

PS: You're doing an awesome job with all of these reconstructions


----------



## asportking (Aug 30, 2011)

So I'm just starting out with reconstruction, anyone got some easy solves out there that I could try?


----------



## Brest (Aug 30, 2011)

APdRF said:


> Brest, if you have free time, can you try to reconstruct this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the appreciation!


L2 F D2 F L B' R' D' L' B' R' F2 U2 R2 F R2 B' D' 

z2 D L D U L2' R // cross
U' R' U' R L' U' L // 1st pair
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U2 R d' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' U L' U L U L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U2 U' r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' L2' U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' U' // Ub perm
alg.garron

68htm / 14.72sec / 4.62tps 



asportking said:


> So I'm just starting out with reconstruction, anyone got some easy solves out there that I could try?


You could go to the video subforum and choose a solve from there. Or search on YouTube for a solve that you like. To start with, I'd recommend one with a good camera angle and good lighting.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you Brest!


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 30, 2011)

So what's your process for doing this, Brest? What tools (if any) do you use?

If you're feeling masochistic, you can always reconstruct the solves from 1982, only 22.95 has been done so far. We can get you a higher quality video if you're up for that.


----------



## ilikecubing (Aug 30, 2011)

can someone reconstruct my 12.59 and 12.78,I lost the scrambles,sorry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=236mM0E0Lp0


----------



## Brest (Aug 30, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> So what's your process for doing this, Brest? What tools (if any) do you use?


*Tools*
alg.garron to keep track of the solution. This is an amazing resource.
Cube Explorer can be necessary to find the scramble.
Media Player Classic has frame by frame to step through a solve. This is very useful for poor quality videos; like bad lighting, graining/distorting, or those filmed from a distance. Recommended by qqwref.

*Process*
After choosing a video, the 1st step is to get the scramble. Sometimes it will be listed in the video description, a forum post, or the delegate may have the files. If the scramble cannot be sourced then Cube Explorer is used to generate one.

Finding the scramble
"Empty" the cube and, during inspection, fill in the scramble. Often the whole scramble can be seen during inspection. If the lighting is bad some colours can be hard to distinguish, so only fill in a sticker when certain. Sometimes the video won't show a few stickers, a whole face, or more. When this happens use logic to fill in the blanks.
If this is not possible, then begin reconstruction in Cube Explorer on the partially scrambled cube until the blanks come into sight. Be sure to keep track of the moves made so they can be undone, and as a backup take a screen shot of the partial scramble in CE before applying any moves.
When the video shows the scramble being performed it is possible to just reconstruct those moves. If it is a computer generated scramble, this method could be easy as there should be less finger tricks and very few rotations.

Reconstructing
The solve itself can be relatively easy. Apply each sequence of moves in alg.garron and compare the result with the video to be sure they are correct. A physical cube can also help.
Having knowledge of the method being used is very helpful. Knowing the goal of each step can make it easier to work out what is being performed.
If a sequence of moves is ambiguous, go forward until there is a clear image, then figure out how the cuber got to that state. Knowing more than one way to do each step is helpful here. As an example: in CFOP there are many ways to pair and insert each F2L case, so compare the video to each one until a match is found. Sometimes it may not be possible to provide an accurate reconstruction.

Cube rotations are sometimes hard to interpret. What the video shows may not be what the cuber was thinking/performing. It might be best to use rotations that work for the solution rather than try to interpret what was actually performed.

Video quality & camera angle
If the frame rate is poor the moves can be a blurr.
Bad lighting can make colours look similar. 
Camera bob without a tripod is not ideal.
If the angle is bad the cube can go off screen or be obscured by the cuber.
Some angles only show one face during solving which provides less information.
Many videos are filmed so the angle is opposite to the cubers' view.

It can be frustrating, so be patient. If it is not enjoyable stop, have a rest and come back to it.



Kirjava said:


> If you're feeling masochistic, you can always reconstruct the solves from 1982, only 22.95 has been done so far. We can get you a higher quality video if you're up for that.


Sure, I'll give it a go. Videos?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the write up! Interesting read.

I'll PM you the link to the high quality video - it's not meant to be public. The lower quality one can be found on youtube.


----------



## gogozerg (Sep 1, 2011)

This one should be easy to reconstruct, less than 2 TPS 

http://grrroux.free.fr/me/FFMC.avi


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 1, 2011)

Did you ever explain how that was done?


----------



## macky (Sep 1, 2011)

Good stuff, Brest. If you reconstruct world records, please add a link on [wiki]List of World Records[/wiki]. I also linked from [wiki]BigGreen[/wiki] and [wiki]Roux Method[/wiki].

*Chris Krueger's BLD WR* (reconstructed by Chris)
Scramble: L' R' F' R' U B2 L' R2 U' B' F R2 D2 L' B2 F' L2 F L R D2 U' B F U'
y' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' y
x2 R' D' R D R' D' R D U R' D R D' R' D R D' U' x2
E2' l U l' U l U l' U l U l' U l U l' U l U l' U E2'
R2 y' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R l y
L2' L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2
y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' y
F L2 B2 R2' r2 u R2' r2 u' x' E' r2 R2' E x B2 L2 F'
x L2' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 r2


----------



## gogozerg (Sep 2, 2011)

Brest said:


> BigGreen - Average of 5: 9.51
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Brest, I told you I had doubts about reconstructions, but after all, you may be right (nice work by the way).

I had problems to recognize:
U' M U' M U' M' U M'
M' U2 M' U2' M U2 M2 U2 M U'
because it's really hard to analyze... 27 HTM moves in 2.5 seconds! (too fast!)
and because I could not find any excuse for such a bad solution (too fast?)
=> U' M U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M2 U'


----------



## Brest (Sep 3, 2011)

gogozerg said:


> Hey Brest, I told you I had doubts about reconstructions, but after all, you may be right (nice work by the way).


OMG you are Roux!  Thank you very much for your comments, I am honoured.



gogozerg said:


> I had problems to recognize:
> U' M U' M U' M' U M'
> M' U2 M' U2' M U2 M2 U2 M U'
> because it's really hard to analyze... 27 HTM moves in 2.5 seconds! (too fast!)
> ...


BigGreen is wickedly fast, especially during LSE, where his tps bursts are hard to follow.

One of the lessons I have learnt from the time I recently spent doing reconstructions is to disregard the way I would solve it and instead try to analyze what was actually performed. It is very helpful to know what the goal of each step of the solution is; however it is important to be unbiased when transcribing the sequences. Simple mistakes, like (U U U2 U') or (y' U2 y2), are important to include in the solve, as are sequences that are not ideal solutions.

The solution you have suggested is certainly more efficient; however I am unable to match it to the video.

After this sequence:
(M') *U' M U' M U' M' U' M'*
U2 M2 U'
the U face looks like this:


Compared to this sequence:
(M') *U' M U' M U' M' U M'*
M' U2 M' U2' M U2 M2 U2 M U'
where the U face looks like this:


From the video at this stage of the solve there is this image:


Spoiler











As you can tell, I spent a lot of time with this video while reconstructing. I am not saying they are 100% correct, but I believe they are very close.

Again, thank you for your comments, it is not often I get to 'chat' with the inventor of a method! :tu


----------



## gogozerg (Sep 3, 2011)

Brest said:


> ...as are sequences that are not ideal solutions.
> 
> The solution you have suggested is certainly more efficient


Yes, sure! That's what's matters in your work: Analysis of real solves.
I was just saying that he is too fast on the video for me to understand what he does, and when I try my own solutions, they do not match. There's a possibility he was too fast to see some obvious options, and that's where your work is interesting. If you reconstruct a series of 100 solves from him, maybe we could show BigGreen how he could be faster. ;-)



> it is not often I get to 'chat' with the inventor of a method! :tu


Really? There seems to be dozens of method inventors on this forum!


----------



## Brest (Sep 4, 2011)

Breandan Vallance - 9.08 Average of 5 (Canadian Open 2011)


Spoiler



1st solve - 9.11


Spoiler






Spoiler










R' B2 L' U2 R2 B R B D F2 U' B' L2 D' R D F2 R'

l' U2 L D' x' D2 y U L2 // Xcross +2CE pairs
U y' U L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' y' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' f F' R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2' (yx) R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // Aa perm
alg.garron

47htm / 9.11sec / 5.16tps


2nd solve - 9.03


Spoiler






Spoiler










F R2 B2 D' R F' U B D U B U' F2 L' B U2 L2

y2 D R D F D // cross
y' U R U' R' y' U R' U R // 1st pair
U' L' U L U' L U L' // 2nd pair
d R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U' U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // Y perm
alg.garron

62htm / 9.03sec / 6.87tps


3rd solve - (7.83) No video?

4th solve - (9.91)


Spoiler






Spoiler










B L2 B R2 U2 B D' R' D2 F2 D' F' L2 R F2 D' U' F2 L'

R' F D F' U l U' l' D2 // cross
R' U R U' L' U L // 1st pair
d' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U U2' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U F U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
U' U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // Ra perm
alg.garron

70htm / 9.91sec / 7.06tps


5th solve - 9.09


Spoiler






Spoiler










U2 R' D2 L' D' L2 U' B L' F2 D2 L' R F' U' B2 F U'

U L F' u R2 D L' u' // cross
y y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' U R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 U' R B' (R'l') U l2 U l2' U' l // OLL
x R2' D2' R U R' D2' R U' R // Ab perm
alg.garron

59htm / 9.09sec / 6.49tps


Notes:
Was the 7.83 video not recorded? Or just not uploaded yet?
Blurry video, lol manual focus.


Thom Barlow - 10.76 avg5, 11.23 avg12 with Roux (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 10.95


Spoiler



U2 B' F2 D2 R2 U' B' F' D F' D B' R' B F2 L2 R' U

x' z' U' M' r B r' U' r' y // 1x2x3
r2 U R2 U2' R U R U' R' U R // 1x2x2
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' r U R' // 1x2x3
U3' F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r' // CMLL
U' (r'R) U M' // EO (U' M U M')
U' M' U2 (r'R) U' (r2R2') U' // UL/UR (U' M' U2 M U' M2 U')
M' U U' M' U2 M' U2 (Rr') // L3E (M' U U' M' U2 M' U2 M)
alg.garron

62stm / 10.95sec / 5.66tps


2nd solve - 10.98


Spoiler



B U2 R2 B F' R' U2 F2 U2 F2 D R F2 L' R' B2 D' R'

x2 z r U' r2' F' // 1x2x2
R2' R2 U R' r' U // 1x2x3
x' r U' r' R U' R' // 1x2x2
U M' U' r' // 1x2x3
U2' R' U' R U' R' U F' U F R // CMLL
U' M' U M' U (r'R) U' M' // EO (U' M' U M' U M U' M')
U (M'R'r) U' // UL/UR (U M2 U')
(M'R') (MR') R2 U2 (M'R'r) U2 // L4E (M2 M2 R2 U2 M2 U2)
alg.garron

51stm / 10.98sec / 4.64tps


3rd solve - 10.59


Spoiler



B2 U2 R B' L R U L2 F2 U2 F' L2 U' R' B2 L F L

U' R' U x' L // 1x2x2
U' R' y // 1x2x3
U' r' R' M' U R U' R2 U R' U R U' R' // 1x2x2
U' R' U R U' R' // 1x2x3
U2' U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // CMLL
U2 (r'R) U' M' // EO (U2 M U' M')
U M' U2 (r'R) U' (r2R2') U' // UL/UR (U M' U2 M U' M2 U')
M' U2 M' U2 (M'R'r) // L3E (M' U2 M' U2 M2)
alg.garron

56stm / 10.59sec / 5.29tps


4th solve - 10.73


Spoiler



B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L D' B2 D2 L B' L2 F' L D' U' B' F2

x R' U' x R U R' (xy') // 1x2x2
U' x r U r' U' x' // 1x2x3
U' R' U R U' R U R' // 1x2x2
U R' U2' R U r' U' r // 1x2x3
U2 L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R' // CMLL
M' U M' U (r'R) U' (r2R2') // EO (M' U M' U M U' M2')
U2 (r'R) U' (r2R2') U // UL/UR (U2 M U' M2 U)
M2' U2 (Rr') U2 M' // L3E (M2' U2 M U2 M')
alg.garron

54stm / 10.73sec / 5.03tps


5th solve - 10.36


Spoiler



D2 U B2 L2 D F' D' F2 L R F2 U2 R2 U B R F R'

y U l D y // 1x2x2
l R U' r2' U' r U x // 1x2x3
U' r U r' R U R' U' R' // 1x2x2
U R' U' M' U' r' R U R // 1x2x3
U' F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r' // CMLL
M' U M' U (r'R) U' M' // EO (M' U M' U M U' M')
U' (r2R2') U' M' U2 M' U (M'R'r) // L6E (U' M2' U' M' U2 M' U M2')
alg.garron

55stm / 10.36sec / 5.31tps


6th solve - 11.09


Spoiler



L' F2 R B2 R D' F' D' R2 U L' D2 R' D R D' U' L2 U

x z U' L // 1x2x2
U' R U' y r U' x // 1x2x3
U r' U' r2 M' R U' r' U' R U' R2 U R' U R U' R' // 1x2x2
U2 R' U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 1x2x3
U' x U R' U' R x' U2' R U2 R' // CMLL Air Jeff!
(r'R) U M' // EO +UL/UR (M U M')
M' U U' M' U2 (Rr') U2 (Rr') // L3E (M' U U' M' U2 M U2 M)
alg.garron

55stm / 11.09sec / 4.96tps


7th solve - 12.18


Spoiler



L' F2 L2 U2 B' L B2 D' B D' R F' D2 B' U' B' D2 F'

x y U2 r U' x // 1x2x2
U3' R' U M' U' x // 1x2x3
R U R2' // 1x2x2
U2' r M' U' R' U R U' R' U R // 1x2x3
U' R' U r U2 R2 F R F' r // CMLL
M' U M' U2 M' U M' // EO
U M' U2 (r'R) U' (r2R2') U' // UL/UR (U M' U2 M U' M2 U')
M2' U2 (Rr') U2 M' // L3E (M2' U2 M U2 M')
alg.garron

51stm / 12.18sec / 4.19tps


8th solve - 13.12


Spoiler



U2 F' R2 B L2 D2 F D' L2 B D' L B L F' U F' L U'

x2 y' U2 R' U L x' y // 1x2x2
x U r2' U' r U2 L U' L' // 1x2x3
U' r' U' R U R2' U' R U' R' U R // 1x2x2
M' U' R U' R' U' R // 1x2x3
M' U U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CMLL
R U' r' U' r R' U r U r' // 6flip EO
U' M' U2 (r'R) U (M'R'r) U' // UL/UR (U' M' U2 M U M2 U')
M' U2 M2' U2 (Rr') // L4E (M' U2 M2' U2 M)
alg.garron

69stm / 13.12sec / 5.26tps


9th solve - 10.76


Spoiler



R2 B R2 F2 L D B F D' U' F' U' F2 R D R U' R

x' y2 U R' U2' y // 1x2x2
l U M' U2' r' U x' // 1x2x3
r2 U r U R U' R' U R' U' R // 1x2x2
U U' R U2 R' U' R U (R'M') // 1x2x3
R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' // CMLL
U2 (r'R) U' M' // EO (U2 M U' M')
U M' U2 (r'R) U (M'R'r) U' // UL/UR (U M' U2 M U M2 U')
M' U2 (Rr') U2 (M'R'r) // L3E (M' U2 M U2 M2')
alg.garron

63stm / 10.76sec / 5.84tps


10th solve - 10.30


Spoiler



R2 D2 L' F' L' B2 L' R2 F' R2 D' B2 L B' F' D' U2

x' y' D R' F2 // 1x2x2
R2 R U R' U R U x' // 1x2x3
r' R' U' R // 1x2x2
U' R U M' U' (r'R) U R' // 1x2x3 (U' R U M' U' M U R')
U U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R // CMLL
M' U2 M' U2 (r'R) U' M' // EO (M' U2 M' U2 M U' M')
U' (r2R2') U M' U2 M' U (M'R'r) // L6E (U' M2 U M' U2 M' U M2')
alg.garron

47stm / 10.30sec / 4.56tps


11th solve - 12.93


Spoiler



F' U2 B' L2 B2 D2 F D F R2 B2 R U L' B2 L2 D' R F

z y U2 R' U' L' y' x // 1x2x2
(R'l') U' x // 1x2x3
U L' l U' (R'M') R U R' U' R2' // 1x2x2
U' R U R' U' R U r' U M' U' R // 1x2x3
U4 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL
U' (M'R'r) U' M' U U' U M' // EO (U' M2' U' M' U U' U M')
U' M' U2 M' U // UL/UR
U2 (M'R'r) U2' (M'R'r) // L4E (U2 M2 U2' M2)
alg.garron

59stm / 12.93sec / 4.56tps


12th solve - 11.73


Spoiler



U B2 U2 F D F' R' B D' L' U L D' R2 B L' B'

x' U' R2' F2 R y // 1x2x2
r U' B U2' x' // 1x2x3
r' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // 1x2x2
U R U' (R'M') U R U' R' U R U' R' // 1x2x3
U' U L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL
M' U M' U' (Rr') U M' // EO (M' U M' U' M U M')
U M' U2 (Rr') U2 // L3E (U M' U2 M U2)
alg.garron

51stm / 11.73sec / 4.35tps


Notes:
I have tried to interpret how the M/M'/M2 moves are performed.
Also included is the sequence without this interpretation.
M2 as (r2R2') is closer to (rLl'R') - probably for comfort.
M2 as (R'M'r) is sweet!
Video needs brighter light!


Phil Yu - 14.14 OH 3 of 5 with ZZ (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve


Spoiler



D' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L B' D' U2 B' R D' U' B' F' U

x D' R2' U' x D R' D' // EOline
U2' R2' // RB block
z U' z' R U2 R' // RF pair
U2' z U2' R2 U R2 U' R U R U2' // LB block
R' U R' U' R' U z' // LF pair
U' R U y R U' R' U R U2' R' U' R U R' (yz) U' // COLL
R z' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // Ub perm
alg.garron

55htm / 12.35sec / 4.45tps


2nd solve


Spoiler



D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 F2 L' B U' L2 F' L2 R U2 F L

x' y2 D U' R' U x'z R' U' R' z // EOLine
U2' z U2' // cross
z' R U R' // RF pair
U2' z U' R U R' U' R' U // LF pair
R z' R' U' R U' R' U' R // RB pair
y2 U2' R U' R' U2' R U' R' U2' R U' R' U2' R U' R' // CLS
U' (xy) U2' R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' // Ub perm
alg.garron

56htm / 13.22sec / 4.24tps


3rd solve


Spoiler



B' D2 U2 R2 F L B2 R B' F2 U L B2 L2 B' D U' B

x y2 R' z' R' x y' U' R x U' R x D // EOLine
U' R' U' z U2' // cross
z' R U' R' // RF pair
U2' z U R U' R U R U' // LB pair
z' U' R' U2' R z U' R2 U R' U' R U // LF pair
z' U R' U2' R U2' R' U' R U' R' U' R // RB pair
U2' R' U2' R U2' r x' U2' R' U2' R U2' z U' // COLL
U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2' // Ua perm
alg.garron

68htm / 19.50 / 3.49tps


4th solve


Spoiler



R2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 U B' L F D' B' D2 L B D F' L U2

x2 U2' R2 x' U' x R' D // EOLine
U' R U' R U' z U2' // cross
U R' U' R U R U2' // LB pair
R' U R U' R2 U R' U' R U // LF pair
z' U' R U' R' U R U' R2' // FR pair
U' R U' R' U' R // RB pair
U2' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // COLL
U2' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // Ua perm
alg.garron

62htm / 13.82sec / 4.49tps


5th solve


Spoiler



D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U F B2 R' D' L2 U F' L2 D F2 D 

x R' D U R U' x // EOLine
z U' R z' R2 // cross
z R U R U' R U R' U' // LB pair
z' R' U2' R U R' U' R // RB pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' // RF pair
U' z U' R U R U' R U R' U' R' U // LF pair
z' U2' r U R U' z U' R D' z' U' // COLL
x' U2' R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U' // Z perm
alg.garron

69htm / 15.38sec / 4.49tps








gogozerg said:


> Yes, sure! That's what's matters in your work: Analysis of real solves.
> I was just saying that he is too fast on the video for me to understand what he does, and when I try my own solutions, they do not match. There's a possibility he was too fast to see some obvious options, and that's where your work is interesting.


"Slow down & look ahead" Vs "High tps Go!Go!Go!". It would be nice if there was a way to find the perfect balance between the two. I can only guess that with such fast turning it is common to miss an optimal solution; however there must be solves where it is not missed.
With this example, it would be interesting to know which would have been faster: the solution Big Green used, or your solution plus the pause to see it. In this case there is a large deviation: 7stm / 10sqtm / 11htm / 14qtm



gogozerg said:


> If you reconstruct a series of 100 solves from him, maybe we could show BigGreen how he could be faster. ;-)


*Challenge Excepted* Wait 100 solves?!? Maybe not! =)
I am definitely open to reconstructing more solves from Big Green, but he has only uploaded a 6.64 single recently and I had trouble seeing the cube through his hand! I may try an earlier one, but a current video would be better.

I looked on YouTube for some of your solves and the only ones I found did not show inspection, so it would be hard to find the scrambles. If you are interested in some of your solves being reconstructed I am willing to try.



gogozerg said:


> Really? There seems to be dozens of method inventors on this forum!


That is true, and I meant no disrespect to the many cubing masters on this forum, but you invented Roux! You *are* Roux! ;-)


----------



## macky (Sep 4, 2011)

Brest, could you just reconstruct every single non-Magic former world record that has a video? =) =)


----------



## Anthony (Sep 5, 2011)

I've always wanted to see my solution in this solve:






This was back when sub 10s typically garnered thunderous applause and many hi-fives. 
I know you can't see much of the solve, so if you (Brest?) can reconstruct it, I'll be very impressed. :3


----------



## qqwref (Sep 5, 2011)

I tried but only got a cross (D R D R2 L2 D)


----------



## JackJ (Sep 5, 2011)

@Brest Could you reconstruct my 14.44 avg5? It's nothing fantastic for me but I think reconstructing them will help me understand what separates an 11 from a 16 and help me get better. Thanks. (scrambles in description btw)


----------



## Brest (Sep 7, 2011)

JackJ said:


> @Brest Could you reconstruct my 14.44 avg5? It's nothing fantastic for me but I think reconstructing them will help me understand what separates an 11 from a 16 and help me get better. Thanks. (scrambles in description btw)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



1st solve


Spoiler



F2 D' L B' L' U L F' U' L R D' R U2 R' L U D B2 L' F' D2 R2 D R'

U' r U2 z' U' R' U' x' D2 // Xcross
U2' R U l' U R' U' R (zx'y') // 2nd pair
U' R U l' U R' U' R (zx') // 3rd pair
R U R' y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R d' R U R' // Nb perm
alg.garron

64htm / 11.77sec / 5.44tps


2nd solve


Spoiler



L2 B' R D2 L2 F' R2 F L B2 F D' U' F R' B' D2 U' R B L B L2 D2 F'

R F2 D y' R U F2 // cross
U2 R U' R' L' U L // 1st pair
y U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' U2 R' U R y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y2 U y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // 4th pair
U' U2 R U R' U' y' r' U' R U M' // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // F perm
alg.garron

68htm / 15.76sec / 4.31tps


3rd solve


Spoiler



D' U L B' D' L2 D' L D2 F2 D' F2 B U' F2 D2 U B' U B2 L B2 L D U' (corrected scramble)

x R' D' U L x' U R' F R R' F' R R' U R y' R2' // cross
y U U' y' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R' U2 R U y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' y' R' U R // 3rd pair
y2' U2 R U2' R' U R U R2' R U U' R' R R' F R F' // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // Jb perm
alg.garron

70htm / 16.37sec / 4.28tps


4th solve


Spoiler



B2 R' U D2 L R' D' R L' U' L2 F2 D' U F R2 U' F' B D B D U2 B L2 (corrected scramble)

x2 y' R' B2 r U' r' D // cross
y' y U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y2' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
R R' R U R' U L' U L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U U2' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R d' R U R' U2 // Nb perm
alg.garron

72htm / 13.63sec / 5.28tps


5th solve


Spoiler



U R' D' B R' L2 F' L2 B' L B' F D2 F R B U2 B' U F2 L' F R' D B'

y' D2 R r U' r' U' D' R U' R' D y2' F2 // Xcross
R U' R' U' r' U' R U M' // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
r U2 R' U' R U' r' U3 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // T perm
alg.garron

74htm / 13.93sec / 5.31tps


----------



## JackJ (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks! I always thought I was a little lighter on movecount. Thanks though, my cross is just awful on some solves.


----------



## Brest (Sep 7, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Thanks! I always thought I was a little lighter on movecount. Thanks though, my cross is just awful on some solves.


Ha, indeed! In solve 3, I think you were aiming for this Xcross: x R' D' U L x' U R' U R y' R U R
The times are still pretty good (great for me!). I think you also did a bunch of good stuff. I'm sure my solves would be really, really bad in places.



macky said:


> Brest, could you just reconstruct every single non-Magic former world record that has a video? =) =)


That is an interesting idea. Can you source any of the scrambles?
I had a quick look at YouTube and many of the old videos are terrible quality. Recording equipment has come along way over the last few years.
/*back burner*



irontwig said:


> How about this one?


Oh, nice find. I will give it a go soon.



Anthony said:


> I've always wanted to see my solution in this solve





qqwref said:


> I tried but only got a cross (D R D R2 L2 D)


Do either of you happen to have (or find) the scramble?
Anthony, do you remember much about the solve? LL skip, correct? Anything else?
qqwref, are you 100% on that cross?
From the comments: "move your arm stripey!" Couldn't agree more.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 7, 2011)

Nah, I'm not 100%, that's just what I got while following along with the video's movements in Cube Explorer. But then at that point there was an arm in front of the cube for a long time, so anything further might be very tricky to reconstruct.


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 7, 2011)

can you reconstruct this? 

It has been driving me crazy since I saw it( specifically the ending)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 7, 2011)

I wonder if people are actually legitimately trying to reconstruct before asking brest to do it for them.


----------



## Weston (Sep 7, 2011)

RECONSTRUCT THIS!!!!11
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swDi_R0eKbY


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 7, 2011)

I can't pause/play fast enough to derive what that sexy fingertrick is =(

If there is a program that can break it down frame by frame, I would be more than happy to reconstruct myself.


----------



## Forte (Sep 7, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> I can't pause/play fast enough to derive what that sexy fingertrick is =(
> 
> If there is a program that can break it down frame by frame, I would be more than happy to reconstruct myself.


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ruction-thread&p=635561&viewfull=1#post635561


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 7, 2011)

Hmm, I missed the good post a week ago.



Brest said:


> Finding the scramble



Interesting. I very rarely did that. With Erik' 5x5x5 solve I did, and if the scramble was readily available I did, but I almost always reconstructed video solves backwards.
I hd been considering writing up what I do, so maybe I should do that, for contrast.


----------



## Brest (Sep 7, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Interesting. I very rarely did that. With Erik' 5x5x5 solve I did, and if the scramble was readily available I did, but I almost always reconstructed video solves backwards.
> I hd been considering writing up what I do, so maybe I should do that, for contrast.


That would be fantastic, if you have the time.
What software do you use to view the video backwards?


----------



## Weston (Sep 7, 2011)

Is it true that nobody saved the OH scrambles at Nationals 2011?


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 7, 2011)

I know it would be a monumental task but reconstructions of all solves of this one would make an awesome cubing resource:



Kirjava said:


> FreeFOP / CFCE / Petrus / Corners First / Columns First / Snyder / Waterman / 8355 / ZB / ZZ (pseudo) / LBL (EOCOCPEP) / CFOP / Tripod / Salvia / Triangular Francisco / Ring Method / Heise / Human Thistlethwaite / Human Kociemba/Redux / Roux


----------



## Brest (Sep 7, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Spoiler


Thom Barlow - Sub 20 with 20 different methods


Spoiler



FreeFOP


Spoiler



F2 R' B2 L' F2 D R' B' L2 U' R B' U' R2 U' B2 D U

x y' U' r U' (z'x') // 1x2x2
U' M' U2 M (z'y) // 2x2x2
L U L' x' // 2x2x3
y r U' r' // XXcross
y' R' U' R' U R U' R2 // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U' R' y' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U F' U F R // COLL
M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' // EPLL (Ub perm)
alg.garron

12.32sec - 55htm/49stm - 4.46/3.98tps


CLL/ELL


Spoiler



F2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 D' L B R' D2 L' F D' B2 D' R2 F U

y x' D' r U r' // 1x2x2
x z' r U' r' U x' U' R2 F' // Xcross
y R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U2 y' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U2' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' // CLL
U R R2' U' R U M U' R' U r // ELL
alg.garron

55htm / 13.64sec / 4.03tps


Petrus


Spoiler



F R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F' R2 U R' U B' U B R' D' B'

x' y R2 U R2' U // 1x2x2
x' M' U' r' L' // 2x2x2
z' x' F2 U' x U2 R U L U L' // 2x2x3
z'x' F' U' R U R' U' F R U2 R' // EO
U2 y' R' U R2 U' R U' R' U R2 // FR block
U R U R U R U' R' U' R' // BR pair
R2 D' R U2' R' D R U2' R // CLL
U' M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U2 // EPLL (Ub perm)
alg.garron

18.36sec - 69htm/64stm - 3.76/3.49tps


Corners First


Spoiler



B F D2 F' U2 B' U' F2 R' B' R B' U' R2 B R B' U

x2 y' r' U R' U' R // D corners
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U3' // U corners (T perm)
y' U' M U L' U M2' U' // WG edge
x' U M2' U' // WR edge
x2' r' U' r R' U // WO edge
x r' R2 U' M2 U // YO edge
r3 R' U' M U // YR edge
x L r M' r U' r' R U // YB edge
r2' M2' U' M' U // WB/YG/BO edges
M' M U2 M' U2 L2 // RG/RB/OG edges
alg.garron

17.28sec - 76htm/62stm - 4.40/3.59tps


Columns


Spoiler



D U2 F2 L2 D L' U L' B' F2 D2 B R B L U F' U' R'

x y' U' R2 y' F2' L' U2 U' r // BOY/BYR CE pairs
y' R2' U U2' M' U r' U' r' U' r // BRW/BWO CE pairs
y M y' U U' R U R' U R U2' R' // CLL / fix centres
U y' M' U M // EO
y U' U M U2 M U' x2' M2' U' M U2 M U' // Fix bad edges (place in correct orbits)
M' U2 M U2 M2' // solve this slice
(x2'y) M' U2 M U2 // solve that slice
alg.garron

51stm / 17.90sec / 2.85tps


Snyder


Spoiler



L2 U' R2 U B' L2 U2 F2 R F L2 R2 D U2 L2 F D2

z' y2 U' R (xy) R' U' R U z // 1x2x2
R' U l // 2x2x2
U2 y2' F R U R x U2' z' U' x' U' R' F R F // XXcross
U3 y' L' U L x' U' R U l' // 3rd pair
y' U' y' R' U2 R U' U x' R U' R' U x // 4th pair
U' x U R' U' l U R U' R' // EO
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // leave 3 corners
y' R' U L U' R U r' F' // L3C (niklas)
alg.garron

63htm / 19.45sec / 3.24tps


Waterman


Spoiler



L U2 L R' B2 U2 L2 D' R' F D2 U F2 D L D L' D L

y' x' U' r U2 r' R2 // 1x2x2 / 1x1x3
y U2' r' F2 // 1x2x3 / corner
R' U R U' U M U' // 1st layer
z' U2 R U' L' U R' U' L F U R U' R' F' // CLL
U2' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // YB edge
U2' r U R' U' R' R M U l F' l' // YO edge
z r' R' U' M' U2 M' U' // YG edge
x2' R U M U2 M U // YR/RB edges
x2' U2 M' U2 M' l // L3E
alg.garron

69stm / 18.82sec / 3.67tps


8355


Spoiler



U2 B2 U2 L2 B' U F L' B U' B' F2 D B R' B2 L

x y2 r' R' F U' y R U2 // 2x2x2
x2 y R U F2 y R' F R // Xcross
y' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U y' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2' U2' F' U F U' R U R' // 2 LL CE pairs
U2 R U' R' F' U2 F U' U U' R U R' U R U2' R' U // leave 3 corners
(z'y'x') D2' (R U R' U')3 D (R U R' U')3 D // sexy corners
alg.garron

74htm / 19.22sec / 3.85tps


ZB


Spoiler



L2 U2 L' R F R' F' D2 B' D L B2 F2 U' B2 R' B2 L'

x' z' D' L U' R' z R' U l // cross
y' R U R' U2' R U R' U' R' U R2 U' R' // 1st pair
y R' U' R2 U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U y' R' U R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y2 U' U R U' R' U y' R' U' R // ZBLS
U3 R U2' R' U2 r' F R F' M' U' // ZBLL
alg.garron

58htm / 14.82sec / 3.91tps


ZZ


Spoiler



D U B2 L D U' R D R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' L B2 D'

x2 r U' R F F' U2 F U' (x2y') // EOLine
R2' R // RF pseudo block
L' R' U2' R U U' R U R U R U' R' U' R' // RB pair
L2 U2 L' U' L U L' U' L // FL block
L' L2 U L' U L U' L' // FB pair
U U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // CLL
U M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U' // EPLL (Ua perm)
R2 // fix pseudoness (premove D2)
alg.garron

66htm / 19.24sec / 3.43tps


LBL


Spoiler



R' U2 R F2 L R U2 B2 R' D' B U' R D B2 D2 U' B2 L' 

x' U' R' U R' (x2y') // 1x2x2
U' M' U' x // 1x2x3
r' U R' U' R U2 R U' R U R' U' r (y'x') // 1st layer / 1st midge
y3 U R U' R' F R' F' R // 2nd midge
R' U l U' R U l' // 3rd midge
U2 L U' r' U L' U' r // 4th midge
U2 F U R U' R' F' // EO
R' R U3 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CO
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // CP
U' U M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U' // EP
alg.garron

90htm/85stm / 18.28sec / 4.92/4.65tps


CFOP


Spoiler



L2 D' F2 D L2 D F D' U' R F2 R F' R' B2 D U' F'

y2 U R2' F2 y' U' R' F R // cross
R U R' U R U2' R' U y R U R' // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U R U' R' U y L' U L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U U' M U F R U R' U' F' M' // OLL
U y' x U2' r' U' r U2' R' F R' F' R2 x' U // PLL (Ja perm)
alg.garron

67htm / 14.21sec / 4.71tps


Tripod


Spoiler



R2 D2 B R2 D2 B2 R2 U' L D' R2 B2 F R B' F2 U2 B

x' y M' U L' U' L2' U2 z' // 2x2x2
U' F l' R' U' l U l' U2' R x' // extend to 2x2x3
y' U' R' U R2 U R' // 1x2x2 on R
y U' y U' R U' R' U R U R' // 1x2x2 on U
y' U' R' F R F' U' R U R' U2' R U R' U // CE pair
x U R' U' R x' // leave 5 peices
y' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL (V perm)
alg.garron

64htm / 17.21sec / 3.71tps


Salvia


Spoiler



L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R' U' R' D U2 B R D2 F' R F2 L2 B2 R2

y' x' r' U' F' // 2 adjacent midges
R y U' L' U L U R U' R' D2' // 1st 2 corners
D' x F U' x' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd 2 corners
y' U' R' F R F' R U R' // finish midges
M U' M' // 1st dedge
U y' M' U2 M // 2nd dedge
M U M' // 3rd dedge
y U' M' U2 M // 4th dedge
U2' r U' r' U' r U r' F' U F // CLL
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EPLL (Ub perm)
alg.garron

64stm / 16.89sec / 3.79tps


TFM


Spoiler



B2 U2 F2 L' F2 R B F2 R U2 L2 D' F R2 U2 F2 U' R' U

x' y' R' F B2 U (x2'z') // B2 Bomber
R U R' u' U u' x U' B U x' // 2nd midge
u' R U R' // 3rd midge
E R U' R' // 4th midge
U2 M' U2 M // 3rd dedge
y M' U M U M' U M U2 M' U2 M // 4th dedge / EO
y' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 4th corner
R' U' R U' R' U2' R // OLL (sune)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL (Jb perm)
alg.garron

68stm / 18.63sec / 3.65tps


Belt


Spoiler



D2 F2 U2 L F2 L R B2 R' B U' R2 F' R2 B' F2 L' U2 B

x' y2 R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U L2' y' R' U' R U (yx') // belt / EO
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // 1st look CO (sune)
x2' U' R2 U2' R U R' U R U2' R' U // 2nd look CO (conjugated sune)
x2 R2 D U R2 U R2' U' R2' U' R2 U' R2' R2 U2' R2 U2 R2' // separate U/D pieces / solve corners
M2' U M' U2 M U M2' // 1st look EPLL (Ua perm)
z2' M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U2 // 2nd look EPLL (Ub perm)
alg.garron

66stm / 17.89sec / 3.69tps


Heise


Spoiler



F R2 D2 F' R2 B' U F D2 B R B U2 R U2 B2 L2 F2

y' x' U' D' l U R B U2 (x2y') // 2x2x2
U' R' U' l U l' U2' l z // 2x2x3
R' y y' R' U' R y U' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U2 F' U' F U U2' R U' R' // 1x2x2
U2' U R U' R' // 3 CE pairs
U' U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // leave 2 corners
y' F R2 x' D' x D L2 D' F R2 x' D' x D L2 D' // 2 twist commutator
alg.garron

66htm / 19.90sec / 3.32tps


HTA


Spoiler



B2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 B D' L' F L B' R2 D' F2 R F' R'

x' y2 M' U M' U M U' M' F' (x2y') // EO (B/G on U/D / R/O on F/B)
L U' L' R U R' (yx2') // solve U/D edges
U2' R U R' U R U2' R' R2 R U R' U R U2' R' // CO
R2 U' R2' // separate U/D corners
U2 R2 U' R2' U2' F2 U' R2 U2' (x'zx') // pair corners
U2 M2' U M2 U' // fix 4 bad edges
x2' U' M U2 M U' // fix 2 bad edges
U2 M U2 M // edge3-cycle / center shift
z M U M2' U2 M2' U M' // L4E (pre-conjugated H-perm)
alg.garron

61stm / 18.63sec / 3.27tps


Redux


Spoiler



U B2 U L2 B2 D' B D R' U' B2 F2 R D' U' R2 F D2

x y2 R' F R y U M U x' // 1x2x3
r U r2' U' R' U R' U R U' R' // 1x2x2
U' R' U R U' R' M' // 2x 1x2x3
U2 R' U U' R U' L' U R U' L U R' F R U R' U' F' // CLL-ish
U M U' M' // EO
U' M' U2 M U M2' U // finish redux
M' U2 M (x'z'y') // solve the first thing seen
R2 x2' R2 U2' R2 U2 R2' // solve as much as easily possible
R' U L' U2' R U' LR' U L' U2' R U' r (x'z') L' // PLL (Na perm)
alg.garron

// 77stm / 19.42sec / 3.96tps


Roux


Spoiler



D' B2 F2 U F2 D' R F' L R F L R2 U B2 U F D' U2

y x r' U' R (xy'x) // 1x2x2
U' U R' U R' r' F // 1x2x3
U r' U' R' U R2 U' R U' R' U R // 1x2x2
U' M U M' U' R // 1x2x3
U2' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // CMLL
M' U M' U' M U M' // EO
U2 M2' U' // L4E
alg.garron

47 stm / 9.80sec // 4.80tps


----------



## Forte (Sep 7, 2011)

Brest you are so cool :O


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 7, 2011)

Someone's HTA is very legit:


*Edge orientation* 
(for cube orientation with blue/green on U/D and Red/orange on F/B)
x' y2 M' U M' U M U' M' F' 

*Solve U/D edges*
(x2y') L U' L' R U R' 

*Orient corners*
(yx2') U2' R U R' U R U2' R' R2 R U R' U R U2' R' orient all corners

*Separate U/D corners*
R2 U' R2' 

*Pair up corners*
U2 aligns two existing pairs on B face
R2 U' R2' U2' F2 U' R2 U2' pairs up corners

*Fix bad edges*
(there are 6 bad edges 4 on U, 2 on D)
(x'zx') U2 M2' U M2 U' fix 4 bad edges 
x2' U' M U2 M U' fix 2 bad edges

*Endgame (solve edges)*
U2 M U2 M edge3-cycle with center shift (think of it as U2 M U2 M’ M2)
z M U M2' U2 M2' U M' finish last 4 edges with H-perm

Nice one but wtf rotations.
You got me for a second with the EO 

Edit:
Reconstruction obviously provided by Brest, I just fitted Thom's moves into the HTA steps.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 8, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> You got me for a second with the EO



Heh. Blame Macky for that one.


----------



## Brest (Sep 8, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Someone's HTA is very legit: /snip


Thank you for the elaborations. Out of all the methods, I understood this one the least. "The cube turned and stuff got solved" isn't the best explanation ever. =) Updated.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 8, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Heh. Blame Macky for that one.


 
I’ve done color neutral EO before so it it was not the cube orientation as such that made me go “*?*”
The fact that you still had two mis-oriented edges on D after the F’ *did*.

But after the x2y’ I realized that you actually EO’d for another orientation as the one you originally held your cube in.

Lol at the slice move extravaganza for EO though, Roux has seriously affected your brain 
The 2 mis oriented edges could be solved in 4 HTM.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 8, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Lol at the slice move extravaganza for EO though, Roux has seriously affected your brain
> The 2 mis oriented edges could be solved in 4 HTM.


 
Indeed. I realise how bad and hacky my EO stage is, it's something I'd like to improve at so I can get faster at ZZ.

Was just much easier at the time to spam MU to do it


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2011)

I've sorta given up on Anthony's 9.69 but here's the scramble I think: B2 L2 F' D2 F' U B' L R2 D2 L D2 F' D L B2 D' R'

I think it might have actually been a LL skip.

I'm not sure about the 1st or 2nd pair, but I think he did white-orange pair, then red-yellow pair

Then orange-yellow pair, red-white pair, LL skip.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 9, 2011)

It was definitely a PLL skip. I'll try in a bit, though Anthony's turning style is hard to dissect.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2011)

Got it!

Scramble: B2 L2 F' D2 F' U B' L R2 D2 L D2 F' D L B2 D' R'

Cross: x y D R D R2 L2 D (6)
1st pair: U' R' U R U2 y' L U L' (8)
2nd pair: U L' U2 L U R U R' (8)
3rd pair: y U R U' R' L U' L' (7)
4th pair: y' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R (8)
LL: skipped

Move total: 37

This is just a simplified version. I didn't include things like U U' which cancel.


----------



## Brest (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow Rob, that's impressive. :tu Take that stripey-shirt judge!


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Brest 

I was talking to David Woner about it. We had trouble working out what he did for the 1st and 2nd pairs because of the arm, but luckily I managed to guess correctly after a few attempts


----------



## Brest (Sep 10, 2011)

Gilles Roux - "solves Rubik's cube in 11.97" (unofficial)


Spoiler










B L2 B D2 B2 U L2 D2 R U L R2 D R D U2 L' U2 

y' x R' U' r' // 1x2x2
z' U' R2'r2 U' x // 1x2x3
R2'r2 U' R2 U2 r' // 1x2x2
U' R'r U R' U2 R // 1x2x3
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CLL
U' r'R U M' U2 r'R U' R'r // EO
U r'R U2 M' U' // UL/UR
M' U2 r'R U2 // L3E
alg.garron

41stm / 11.97sec / 3.43tps



gogozerg said:


> This one should be easy to reconstruct, less than 2 TPS
> 
> http://grrroux.free.fr/me/FFMC.avi


Scramble: White U / Green F
x2 z L U R' U R'
y' R zy' R x'y' R
y'x L U u R' r' U' r d2' B' L d2'
x' L d2' L U u U' R' U R' U' r' U' r d2'
U2 U' R' U R' U' r d2' B' L d2'
x2 L U u R' U' r' U' r d2'
x' u zx' R zy' L d2' D2 r' U' r d2' L U2
or Rotationless: U L D' L D' B U F U B F L' R' U' R B2 D' L B2 R U2 L U D U' B' U B' U' F' L' F U2 U2 U' F' U F' U' B L2 D' F L2 B R L D' R' U' B' U R2 B F L B2 F2 R' U' R B2 L B2 x'
or Optimal: D' B L R2 U2 F' R U' F2 R F U' B L U F2 R2 x'

Solution: (After the scramble you should have Blue U / White F)
y U R' F' U2 L2' B U R2 U' L F2' B R L2' B2 L2' U x U2 z L2'
alg.garron



Kirjava said:


> Did you ever explain how that was done?


Indeed, how did you do that‽


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 10, 2011)

Brest said:


> > Roux's super solve
> 
> 
> R F2 R D' L2 F2 R2 F' R B R2 D2 B2 L D2 L' D' R'
> ...


 
I'd like to see a reconstruction of his scrambling alg.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 10, 2011)

Brest said:


> R F2 R D' L2 F2 R2 F' R B R2 D2 B2 L D2 L' D' R'
> 
> x' y U R' F' U2 L2' B U R2 U' L F2' B R L2' B2 L2' U x U2 z L2'


 
Not even optimal solution. I am disappoint.


----------



## Brest (Sep 11, 2011)

Thom Barlow - "Human Kociemba"


Spoiler










R' F2 R2 B2 U L' F2 D' B' D' L' D2 U B R F2 D U'

z y2 r' U D' R U'
x r2' U' R U R U' R' U R
U' R U R' U' R U2' R' U r
U3' R U' L' U R' U' L
U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M'
M2' U M U2 M U
(y'x') R2 y U2' R2 y M' U2 M
U2' L2 U2' L2 U2' L2
(zx') U2 M' U2 M
alg.garron

61stm / 17.98sec / 3.39tps


----------



## nccube (Sep 12, 2011)

Brest, would you mind reconstructing my sub10 avg12? Maybe it's not the best angle, but it's possible to do.

Thanks!


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2011)

Brest said:


> Thom Barlow - "Human Kociemba"
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Hm!

Surprisingly low movecount considering I was speedsolving a FMC-esque method.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 12, 2011)

I love how you execute the U2' L2 x3


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2011)

That's really slow >_> I can do it in like 0.7.


----------



## Brest (Sep 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Hm!
> 
> Surprisingly low movecount considering I was speedsolving a FMC-esque method.


Yes indeed! If you have the time, can you describe the steps? I may not have broken up each line at the correct stage. 



Kirjava said:


> 5BLD said:
> 
> 
> > I love how you execute the U2' L2 x3
> ...


Still looks smexy.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2011)

lol there are only two steps in the method

Reduce to opposite colours on each side -> Solve

Although I do the first phase like a roux solve on a 3 colour cube when speedsolving, I solve totally differently when I use this for FMC.

That should help you see the mini-steps more easily.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah I noticed the opposite colored roux blocks 

How come you didn't solve U2' L2 U2' L2 U2' L2 (zx') U2 M' U2 M in a single alg?
R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 is your friend in the edges end game


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> How come you didn't solve U2' L2 U2' L2 U2' L2 (zx') U2 M' U2 M in a single alg?


 
because speedsolve


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 12, 2011)

From Andrew Ricci's avg thread, Bence originally asked why Brest didn't count rotations as moves.



Brest said:


> That is an interestiong question, which should probably get posted in the "Random Cubing Discussion" thread or the "Reconstructions" thread.
> 
> Do you mean "you" as specifically me or "you" as everyone in general? The two biggest reasons I don't: not counting rotations as moves is how those before me have done it and [wiki]TPS[/wiki] is usually measured in [WIKI]HTM[/WIKI] or [WIKI]STM[/WIKI] which do not count rotations as turns.
> Another thing is that it is sometimes difficult to correctly interpret the rotations the cuber is doing. What may look like a specific sequence of rotations on video may not be what the cuber was actually performing (if that makes sense). Then we get to the half-turns and cube-tilts used for locating pieces. Would these also become part of the turn count?


 
I propose ETM (Execution Turn Metric). It's a mix between QTM HTM and STM where rotations *sometimes* count as moves. An example:

Scramble: L2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 U L B2 F' R B2 U' B F L F2 D'

Cross: L2 u R' F' (4 ETM, obvious)
F2L 1: L' U' L d R' U R (7 ETM, obvious)
F2L 2: y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' (8 ETM, rotation requires regrip so it is counted)
F2L 3+4: y L U2 L' R U R' (7 ETM, rotation counts, L' R counts as two moves not one, because it is performed as such)
OLL: M U' M' U' U' M U' M' (8 ETM, Slice moves are performed as slices here. The U2 is two flicks with the left index, thus two moves.
PLL: R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (15 ETM, the first U2 is an index-middle double flick with the right hand, thus one move. The second is two left indexes again, thus two. R2 is a single wrist turn, thus one.)

Total solve: 56 QTM/49 HTM/44 STM/49 ETM

Coincidence that HTM=ETM here, but it should be clear what I mean.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 12, 2011)

U2 L'R' F'B' U2 FB LR  (= 6 ATM)


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2011)

21:34 <+Kirjava_> DavidWoner: oh I like it
21:34 <+Kirjava_> similar to ATM
21:34 <+Kirjava_> very nice for counting TPS
21:34 <+Kirjava_> but uh
21:34 <+Kirjava_> it's somewhat subjective


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 12, 2011)

I should also mention that it is intended only for reconstructions, preferably those from videos. Being able to actually look at the solve and see how things were performed removes the subjectivity.


----------



## Escher (Sep 12, 2011)

Brest: Just wondering if you'd like to reconstruct my 7.71 here - the vid hasn't got the greatest of clarity but I want to see just how bad the f2l is xD 
A while ago I started from the end and worked backwards a while ago and found I couldn't work out just what I did for the 2nd or 3rd pair. Thx anyway :3


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> I propose ETM (Execution Turn Metric). It's a mix between QTM HTM and STM where rotations *sometimes* count as moves. An example:



[WIKI]ETM[/WIKI]

<3


----------



## cuBerBruce (Sep 13, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> lol there are only two steps in the method
> 
> Reduce to opposite colours on each side -> Solve


 
So it appears your first phase reduces the cube much more than Kociemba's first phase. I believe your first phase reduces the cube to only 1/4900 the number of possible positions that Kociemba phase 1 does.


----------



## Brest (Sep 13, 2011)

Good stuff David.

Are these correct: M' = 1 / R' r = 2 / r' R = 2 / R2' r2 = 2 / M' R' r' = 3 / U3' (as 3 flicks) = 3
What about U/D combinations when both are turned at the same time?
With a sequence of rotations, do you suggest each sequence count as 1 move? Or base the move count on the number of regrips? Case by case? Some examples: when the cube is rotated around a corner (yx) it can be performed as a single rotation, although sometimes it is clearly two; when the sequence looks like (yxy) but could be (x2y).
Cube-tilts would not count, however what if the tilt came with a regrip? Is it then no longer a tilt, and therefore a move?

With some past reconstructions I have listed both H/STM, and also listed a 'turns' metric where I've combined H/STM due to an MU PLL. ETM would definitely help with these cases.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 13, 2011)

Brest said:


> Are these correct: M' = 1 / R' r = 2 / r' R = 2 / R2' r2 = 2 / M' R' r' = 3 / U3' (as 3 flicks) = 3



Yes though I don't quite know why someone would do M' R' r' I suppose it is possible.



Brest said:


> With a sequence of rotations, do you suggest each sequence count as 1 move? Or base the move count on the number of regrips? Case by case? Some examples: when the cube is rotated around a corner (yx) it can be performed as a single rotation, although sometimes it is clearly two; when the sequence looks like (yxy) but could be (x2y).



Yes. It will take some time to establish precedent but we should be able to work it all out. There are also rotations that do not count as moves- for example x R2' in a cross on left solve would only be one move ETM. I often write this as (R' + l') and always count it as one move in my reconstructions.



Brest said:


> Cube-tilts would not count, however what if the tilt came with a regrip? Is it then no longer a tilt, and therefore a move?



Correct.



Brest said:


> With some past reconstructions I have listed both H/STM, and also listed a 'turns' metric where I've combined H/STM due to an MU PLL. ETM would definitely help with these cases.



That's why I proposed it


----------



## Brest (Sep 13, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Yes though I don't quite know why someone would do M' R' r' I suppose it is possible.


Thom, as well as other cubers (especially Roux solves), use that sequence or similar for M2'. Not only does it look sweet, it also seems very fast and comfortable.

I edited my post, but after you quoted: What about U/D combinations when both are turned at the same time?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 13, 2011)

Brest said:


> Thom, as well as other cubers (especially Roux solves), use that sequence or similar for M2'. Not only does it look sweet, it also seems very fast and comfortable.
> 
> I edited my post, but after you quoted: What about U/D combinations when both are turned at the same time?


 
Do you mean R' r M'? Because what you originally wrote equates to R2 
But R' r M' would count as one move, since it is really performed as a single M2' with one finger, the R' r existing only to position the finger doing the M2'. If you watch people who are good at it, it is hard to argue that a double flick M2 is one move ETM while R' r M' is not.

As for U/D moves, quarter turns in the same direction (UD' and U'D) are definitely one move if performed at the same time. U2D2 I'm not so sure about, I don't know of anyone who can simultaneously double trigger both layers. For now I'd say treat them as independent U2/D2 moves, with the standard rules for half turns applying to each. Things like U'D' and U2D' are also subjective and would depend on the actual manner of execution.

It's strange to think that the same algs can have different movecounts in the same metric, depending only on who's executing them. However I think the reconstruction of solves using ETM is more beneficial in helping the solver and others remove mistakes and improve their execution.


----------



## Brest (Sep 13, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Do you mean R' r M'? Because what you originally wrote equates to R2


lol self :fp



DavidWoner said:


> But R' r M' would count as one move, since it is really performed as a single M2' with one finger, the R' r existing only to position the finger doing the M2'. If you watch people who are good at it, it is hard to argue that a double flick M2 is one move ETM while R' r M' is not.


Agreed, this makes sense.



DavidWoner said:


> As for U/D moves, quarter turns in the same direction (UD' and U'D) are definitely one move if performed at the same time. U2D2 I'm not so sure about, I don't know of anyone who can simultaneously double trigger both layers. For now I'd say treat them as independent U2/D2 moves, with the standard rules for half turns applying to each. Things like U'D' and U2D' are also subjective and would depend on the actual manner of execution.


I've seen U D (different direction) performed at the same time, but I cannot remember which video. Do you think this should be 2 moves or 1? ETM could also combine ATM when appropriate, not just Q/H/STM.
U/u/D/d combos also fit in this group.



DavidWoner said:


> It's strange to think that the same algs can have different movecounts in the same metric, depending only on who's executing them. However I think the reconstruction of solves using ETM is more beneficial in helping the solver and others remove mistakes and improve their execution.


This is definitely a different way of thinking, which makes it strange until it's familiar. When considering execution versus turn speed, it does make sense that U2 performed as U U should count as 2 moves, as well as some cube rotations counting as moves.
TPS calculated by ETM will be higher compared to HTM. Hopefully this wont increase bad habits! =)

Edit:
I just had a case of R U2' performed U' right thumb followed by U' left index. It was as fast/smooth as a U2' double flick, so I'm counting at a single move ETM.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 13, 2011)

cuBerBruce said:


> So it appears your first phase reduces the cube much more than Kociemba's first phase. I believe your first phase reduces the cube to only 1/4900 the number of possible positions that Kociemba phase 1 does.


 
Yap. Human Kociemba and Kociemba are two completely different methods. I used to call it redux but people got confused because redux is a bigcube method. I picked Kociemba because it's the only other two phase algorithm I know of. This was a mistake, because everyone thinks the two are related somehow >_>

Need to think of a better name. Maybe I should make a thread for the method.


----------



## Brest (Sep 13, 2011)

Escher said:


> Brest: Just wondering if you'd like to reconstruct my 7.71 here - the vid hasn't got the greatest of clarity but I want to see just how bad the f2l is xD
> A while ago I started from the end and worked backwards a while ago and found I couldn't work out just what I did for the 2nd or 3rd pair. Thx anyway :3


Rowan Kinneavy - "7.71 3x3 Rubik's cube single - UK Open 2010"


Spoiler






Spoiler










F2 D F2 U' F' U F D2 U' B' U2 R2 F2 D' B U L F'

x // inspection
U' x' R2 D2' R2 // cross (D'D')
U R' U2' R U' R' // 1st pair
y2 U' R' U R U' R U' R' U y' R' U R // 2nd pair (yy)
U y' R' U' R L' U2 L // 3rd pair
y U2' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
alg.garron

7.71sec - 44htm/51etm - 5.71/6.60tps





ilikecubing said:


> can someone reconstruct my 12.59 and 12.78,I lost the scrambles,sorry.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=236mM0E0Lp0


Ayush Kumar - "12.59 and 12.78 NL solves" (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve


Spoiler



F2 R2 B2 D L R2 U F' U' B' U' F' L2 U2 R2 D' B' R'

y F' R' U' L' U L' U y U' R2' // cross
U' U y L U' L' // 1st pair
y' L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U3 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (UUU)
U R U R' U' L l' U R U' r' // OLL (ELL for skip)
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // PLL (Ub perm)
alg.garron

12.59sec - 63htm/68etm - 5.00/5.40tps


2nd solve


Spoiler



x2 // inspection
D' R' U y' L2' U2' R2' // cross (U'U')
U2' R U' R' U R R' R U R' // 1st pair (U'U')
U y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
U' y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair (UU)
U2' L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair (U'U')
U' R U R' U' L' U R U' R' L // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL (Jb perm)
alg.garron

12.78sec - 68htm/75etm - 5.32/5.87tps








nccube said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carlos Méndez García-Barroso - 9.94 avg12 (unofficial)


Spoiler



1st solve - 8.96


Spoiler



D B2 D U' R2 D R D' L F2 R' F2 D2 L2 B U B' D

z2 // inspection
R' D R y' R' u R' u' // cross
R U R' y' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL (UU)
U2' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' // PLL (Ub perm) (U'U')
alg.garron

8.96sec - 59htm/65etm - 6.58tps/7.24tps


2nd solve - 9.71


Spoiler



L2 U2 B2 R B U' R' B D2 L2 D2 R U' B' R' F' U2 R'

y2 x // inspection
R' U' L' x R2' F R // cross
L U' L' y' R' U' R // 1st pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U R' U L U2 L' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair (U'U')
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL (F perm)
alg.garron

9.71sec - 64htm/67etm - 6.59/6.90tps


3rd solve - 10.48


Spoiler



R2 F2 U2 L B2 F R2 F2 D R2 D2 B D L' B F' R' U'

x2 // inspection
D R' F' D F2 D // cross
R' U R // 1st pair
y' U' y' (U R U' R')3 // 2nd pair
y U2 R U' R' y U R U' R' // 3rd pair (UU)
U' r' F' r U' r' F r // 4th pair
U2' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // OLL (U'U')
U' U L' U' r U r' U' L U r U' r2' F r U' // PLL (Ja perm)
alg.garron

10.48sec - 66htm/72etm - 6.30/6.87tps


4th solve - 9.92


Spoiler



B F R2 F U' B2 U2 L B2 D2 L2 F' R2 D' B' U2 R' U2

x2 // inspection
L F2 R' D' R2 // cross
R U R' U2' R' U R // 1st pair (U'U')
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U R' y' L' U L // 3rd pair
R2' U2' R U R' U R2 // 4th pair (U'U')
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL (Ga perm) (UU)
alg.garron

9.92sec - 57htm/61etm - 5.75/6.15tps


5th solve - 8.77


Spoiler



L' F2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' U F' L2 D L' U2 R2 F' R F'

y' x // inspection
r R2' F D' L // cross
U2' L U' L' // 1st pair (U'U')
U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U y' L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2 // 3rd pair
y' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' r U' r' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2' // PLL (Ra perm) (U'U')
alg.garron

8.77sec - 55htm/59etm - 6.27/6.73tps


6th solve - 10.48


Spoiler



D2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 B' F2 U F D2 B' L U' R2 D2 L' B2 D'

y2 // inspection
L2 F2' D' F' R2 D' // cross
y U R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U' y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2 // 3rd pair
y R2 U2' R' U' R U' R2 // 4th pair (U'U')
U r' R2 U R' R R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL (U'U')
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // PLL (Ua perm)
alg.garron

11.49sec - 60htm/66etm - 5.22/5.74tps


7th solve - 9.05


Spoiler



L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R B D U' L2 F' U2 B2 L' R' U F U

y x' // inspection
D r D' R2' F R D2' // cross (D'D')
R' U R U' y U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U R U R' U' y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' y R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U U2' R U2' R2' F R2 R' F' R U2' R' // OLL (U')4 (RR)
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL (Ga perm)
alg.garron

9.05sec - 56htm/65etm - 6.19/6.84tps


8th solve - 13.26


Spoiler



D2 U2 L2 B' F U2 F2 R2 U' F D' F R D U R' U2 B D

R F' D' R2 D2 // cross (DD)
L U' L' y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U2' y' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd pair (U'U')
y' R U R2' U2' R // missed pair (U'U')
U' R' U U2' R U' y R U R' // 3rd pair (U'U')
y' U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2' r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' // OLL (U')4
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' // PLL (Y perm) (U'U')
alg.garron

13.26sec - 71htm/84etm - 5.35/6.33tps


9th solve - 8.13


Spoiler



L2 D U F2 U' L2 D' R B' L F' R F' R' F' R2 F U2 L'

x y2 // inspection
D r' R2' F2 y' U R U' R' D2 // Xcross (DD)
U y' R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' y L' U' L U y' R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (T perm)
alg.garron

8.13sec - 54htm/59etm - 6.64/7.26tps


10th solve - 10.80


Spoiler



F' R2 B' F L R2 D' R2 F' D2 B2 U' L' R' B' R D R'

z2 // inspection
U' D R' F y R u' R u' // cross (U'D)
y U L' U2 L U' L' U L // 1st pair (UU)
y U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair (UU)
y R U R' U' y' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2' y' R U R' U' y L' U L // 4th pair (U'U')
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
U2' R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U // PLL (Gc perm) (U'U')
alg.garron

10.80sec - 64htm/75etm - 5.93/6.94tps


11th solve - 9.41


Spoiler



R2 B' U2 B' F' D L2 D' U F2 D' L B' U L2 R B2 L2 F'

x2 y // inspection
D R2' D2 R U' R' F R D' // cross (DD)
U2' L2' U2 L U L' U L2 // 1st pair (U'U')
R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' U R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U2 R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL (V perm)
alg.garron

9.41sec - 62htm/67etm - 6.59/7.12tps


12th solve - 10.79


Spoiler



B2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 L D L R' B U' L R2 U' L2 F2 R'

x y2 // inspection
D' l U L F' // cross
U' y L' U L U' L' U L // 1st pair
U' y L' U' L R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL (U'U')
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2' // PLL (V perm) (RR) (U'U')
alg.garron

10.79sec - 65htm/72etm - 6.02/6.67tps








Weston said:


> RECONSTRUCT THIS!!!!11
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swDi_R0eKbY


Haha! No way! <3 the HugHey.



irontwig said:


> How about this one?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW7lyre2DZY


I had a go but did not succeed. I may try again sometime.



Andrew Ricci - "10.87 3x3 Official Average" Yale Fall 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 11.19


Spoiler



R' F2 L B2 F2 U F' D' R2 U B D2 R D2 F2 R' F2 R2

y x2 U' R' F D L D // cross
U R U R' L U L' // 1st pair
y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U2' R' U R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 U2 U2 r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
R U R' y' R2' u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // OLL (Gd perm)
alg.garron

61htm / 11.19sec / 5.45tps


2nd solve - 10.78


Spoiler



D2 R2 D B2 L' R2 U' B2 U' F' R' D2 F L' F2 D' R F2

x y2 L' x' R' U R' F2 D2 // cross
U R' U2 R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U2' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' y2' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R' U2 R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' y R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL (V perm)
alg.garron

62htm / 10.78sec / 5.75tps


3rd solve - 10.65


Spoiler



R2 D2 R D2 B' L D F2 R F' R' B' L2 U B2 L D'

z2 U2 F' r U' x' U R' F // cross
U' R' U2 R U2 L U L' // 1st pair
U R' U R y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U2' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U3 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
y' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' // PLL (Gc perm)
alg.garron

60htm / 10.65sec / 5.63tps


4th solve - (9.69)


Spoiler



U' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L B2 L R2 D L' B U R2 D2 R D2 U2

y x2 R' F' U R' F' L // cross
y' R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U' R' U' L' L L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' U' R U2 R' U' R U' U U' R' // (C)OLL
U2 R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL (Ub perm)
alg.garron

68htm / 9.69sec / 7.02tps


5th solve - (11.25)


Spoiler



D R2 F2 D B' F2 R2 F2 R' D' B' F' L' B2 D' F' U' B F'

y x2 B2 U' U R U' F' r U2 R2 x' // cross
U2' y U' R U' R' y U' R' U R // 1st pair
R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y2' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U3 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (Jb perm)
alg.garron

68htm / 11.25sec / 6.04tps





Rowe Hessler - "9.65 official average" Yale Fall 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 9.11


Spoiler



U2 B2 F2 L2 R D2 U' F D L' B2 R2 B' L' U' L D B2

y x' U' x' U' R' F D L D // cross
U R U R' L U L' // 1st pair
U y U' L U2 L' U' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
U' y' U R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' F' U2' F U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' // (C)OLL
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // PLL (Ua perm)
alg.garron

60htm / 9.11sec / 6.59tps


2nd solve - 10.13


Spoiler



D2 R2 D B2 L' R2 U' B2 U' F' R' D2 F L' F2 D' R F2

x2 R' D L D' L D2 // cross
R' U2 R // 1st pair
U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R R' y' L' U L // 3rd pair
y U' U R U R' U' R U R' R U R' // 4th pair
U3 R' U' U R U2' r' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL (Ga perm)
alg.garron

62htm / 10.13sec / 6.12tps


3rd solve - (11.16) ???
4th solve - (8.91) ???

5th solve - 9.17


Spoiler



D R2 F2 D B' F2 R2 F2 R' D' B' F' L' B2 D' F' U' B F'

x y' D R' D2 y R' F // cross
y U2' R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
y' U F U2' F' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' d U R' U' R // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL (T perm)
alg.garron

// 63htm / 9.17sec / 6.87tps





5BLD - "13.17 Roux avg12" (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve


Spoiler



D2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 L' B2 R2 B F' D R' U L D F' U' F'

y x' R U L U x // LB block
U R2 U r' U' r x U' r L // LF pair
U R2 U l L' U' r U' R' // RB block
U' U R R' M' U2 R r' U2 R' U' R // RF pair
U R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL
M' U M' // EO
U2' M2' U' // UL/UR
l L' U2 M' U2 // L3E
alg.garron

50stm / 11.54sec / 4.33tps


2nd solve


Spoiler



U2 B U2 F2 U R2 F' D U2 L D2 B L F' D R2 U F2

y R U R U' R U' B // LB block
R' R U R r' U' R' F // LF pair
r' U' R2 M' U' r' U R2 // RB block
r' U' M' U2 R U R' // RF pair
U' U R' U2 R' D' R U2' R' D R2 // CMLL
M' U M' // EO
U' M2' U2 M2' U M2' // LSE
alg.garron

49stm / 12.48sec / 3.93tps


3rd solve


Spoiler



F' D2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 D R2 F L B F2 U L2 B2 L2 B F'

z y2 R2 U2 x' u x // LF block
U' R' U R U' R' U2 x' U x' l2' // LB pair
U r U R' U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // RF block
M' U' r' U r // RB pair
U' l' U2 y R U2 R U2' R' U2 (y'x') R // CMLL
U' M' U M' // EO
U' M' U2 M' U M2' U // UL/UR
U2 l L' U2 M' // L3E
alg.garron

56stm / 13.09sec / 4.28tps


4th solve


Spoiler



F U2 R2 D R F D L2 B' F D F' U B' U F' D R'

y' U2 R2 U2 x' D' // LF block
U' x U2 R U R' U R U2' L U x // LB pair
U' r U R U R2 U R' M' U2 R U' R' // RF block
R' U' R U2 R' U' r // RB pair
U' l' U2 y R U2 R' U2 R' U2 (y'x') R // CMLL
U2 M' U M' // EO
U l L' U2 l L' U M2 U // UL/UR
E2 M' E2 M' // L4E
alg.garron

59stm / 14.63sec / 4.03tps


5th solve


Spoiler



F' L2 F R2 D' R B U R' B D2 B2 L D2 F' D2 U L2

z2 R' U R' U2' x' U l' // LB block
U l' U' R' U x' // LF pair
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // FR block
U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // FB pair
U' R U2' R' U2 l' U R U' x' // CMLL
M' U M' // EO
U L M' l' U M' U2 l L' U // UL/UR
M2' U2 M2' U2 // L4E
alg.garron

51stm / 11.81sec / 4.32tps


solves 6-12 not reconstructed


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 13, 2011)

brest is the best


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 13, 2011)

Brest, you're one crazy mofo!

Please take care that this reconstruction thing does not keep you from participating in the weekly comp FMC.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 13, 2011)

Seriously Brest, how long does it take you to do one of those? I'm starting to wonder if you just watch the video once then type out the reconstruction from memory.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKM6ehXN1c0

lol?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 13, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKM6ehXN1c0
> 
> lol?


 
Yes, please - I've been wanting to see this one.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 13, 2011)

I tried reconstructing that one, but I think the start position looked pretty random, could just be a memorised solve sequence.


----------



## Escher (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you Brest, you are like the best thing to happen to the forum ever <3


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 13, 2011)

Ooh, thanks Brest for reconstructing my solves! You're awesome!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyway I could get the last solve in this video (9.30)?


----------



## whauk (Sep 14, 2011)

in ETM you should count double flicks as two moves imo. if you compare L' U L' U (first U with index second U with middle) and L' U2 L' (U2 as double flick with index, middle) you see that the movements are exactly the same just in a different order. so i would count both as ETM 4.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 14, 2011)

Could you reconstruct these Brest?


----------



## Brest (Sep 14, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> brest is the best








That's how I got the name!



Cubenovice said:


> Brest, you're one crazy mofo!
> 
> Please take care that this reconstruction thing does not keep you from participating in the weekly comp FMC.


I'm not crazy! _"It's very hard to explain why you're mad, even if you're not mad."_
I have stopped doing FMC for the moment. After a series of DNFs and disappointments when practicing I was no longer enjoying it. I'm sure I'll get back into it as some time. 



Godmil said:


> Seriously Brest, how long does it take you to do one of those? I'm starting to wonder if you just watch the video once then type out the reconstruction from memory.


OMG that would be the best way to reconstruct ever!
It takes me a while to reconstruct each solve, the time taken fluctuates. Sometimes the solve will be straight forward (read: CFOP with normal F2L) and those are the easiest for me. Roux solves are become relatively straight forward for me, until the mooing starts. Those crazy fast cows can be hard to track.
I often find the most time consuming part can be finding the scramble. If the inspection period is not included, or if it is obstructed, then it is hard to get the scramble. Without the scramble it is much harder for me to reconstruct the solve, especially if some of the moves are also obstructed. It is very helpful to have the scramble to compare cube states.



Mike Hughey said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKM6ehXN1c0
> ...





Godmil said:


> I tried reconstructing that one, but I think the start position looked pretty random, could just be a memorised solve sequence.


I find old videos like this, and the Waterman one, very difficult. The colours are hard for me to distinguish. I can not even tell what the colour scheme is!



Escher said:


> Thank you Brest, you are like the best thing to happen to the forum ever <3


You're welcome, and thank you for the kind words. Perhaps a little exaggerated. =) 



5BLD said:


> Ooh, thanks Brest for reconstructing my solves! You're awesome!


Dude, no worries!



That70sShowDude said:


> Anyway I could get the last solve in this video (9.30)?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Do you just want the last one? I haven't seen a post for the other solves...


----------



## Brest (Sep 14, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Could you reconstruct these Brest?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Christopher Olson - "3x3 9.55 average of 5" (unofficial)


Spoiler



1st solve - 9.60


Spoiler



R' B2 L F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' R' D' F' D2 B' R2 U2 F' L2

y x2 // inspection
D2 F2 R D F' // cross (DD)
U U' y' L U L' // 1st pair
U2' R U R' r' U' R U M' // 2nd pair (U'U')(M)
U y L' U L U' L U L' // 3rd pair
L' L y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (OLL skip)
M2' U (r'R) U2 M' U M2' U2 // PLL (Ua perm) (UU)(M)-3
alg.garron

9.60sec - 50htm/52etm - 5.21/5.42tps


2nd solve - 8.59


Spoiler



D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F L' U' R2 F' L F2 U L2 R2 F' R

y x2 // inspection
L D R2 U' L2' // cross
R' U' R2 U R' // 1st pair
y L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair (U'U')
U2 y L' U L U2 y' R U R' // 4th pair (UU)
U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // (C)OLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // PLL (Ub perm)
alg.garron

8.59sec - 53htm/58etm - 6.17/6.75tps


3rd solve - 12.58


Spoiler



L' D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 R' D' U2 B' R' D L2 B F' D2

y x2 // inspection
D2' R D r (x'y) r U' r' // cross (D'D')
U2 R U' R' R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair (UU)(RR)
y U R U' R' R U' R' U' R' U R U' y R U R' // 2nd pair
U y' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' U4 y' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair (U)4(U'U')
R R2' U' R U' R' U y' R' U l U x // OLL
U' U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (T perm)
alg.garron

12.58sec - 71htm/85etm - 5.64/6.76tps

Maybe try (R' U' R U' R' U F' U F R) for that OLL?


4th solve - 9.77


Spoiler



B F2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 D2 L' R2 D U' R2 U2 F L2 D L U2

y x' // inspection
U' x' D2' L' D' x U' r' // cross
R U' R' U2 L' U L R' U R // 1st pair (UU)
U2' L' U L // 2nd pair (U'U')
U L U L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair (UU)
U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair (U'U')
U r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL (U'U')
U2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2' R' F R U R U2' R' // PLL (Rb perm) (U')4
alg.garron

9.77sec - 60htm/70etm - 6.14/7.16tps


5th solve - 9.27


Spoiler



L R2 D2 L' B' L F2 R2 F2 R D B U F2 U R' D' F'

x2 // inspection
R' D' R2 F D' // cross
U R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair (U'U')
y' U2' (U' r' F r)3 // 3rd pair (U'U')
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair (UU)
F' (L' U' L U)2 F // OLL
U3 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL (T perm) (U2U)
alg.garron

9.27sec - 68htm/73etm - 7.34/7.87tps








That70sShowDude said:


> Anyway I could get the last solve in this video (9.30)?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


12th solve - (9.30)


Spoiler



D2 L2 F2 D' B R2 B L2 U2 L R2 B2 F D B F' U2 L'

x' // inspection
L U (z'x') D' L D' L // cross
U2' R' U R // 1st pair (U'U')
L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U' y' R' U R d' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U2 R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair (UU)
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U (L2l2') U (L2l2') U2 (L2l2') U (L2l2') U2 // PLL (H perm) (U)4 (M2)-4
alg.garron

9.30sec - 50htm/55etm - 5.38/5.91tps


----------



## irontwig (Sep 14, 2011)

Managed to figure out Waterman's scramble (I hope):

U2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D' L U B' D R F U2 R F R B' F'

x2 (As it sits on the table)
y x2 L2 U' D L2 D' (First layer corners)

Reconstructed from the camera's point of view and not Marc's. The rotations aren't completely execution accurate. Feel free to continue or even finish as I don't feel like continuing right now.


----------



## ryo (Sep 14, 2011)

Someone could reconstruct these :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH5a4VzYXzE&feature=relmfu 
?
I'm interested by the number of moves for each solves.

This one could be interesting too :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXqPNR2nnWg&feature=related

(scrambles are availables on the vid's descriptions)

Thanks


----------



## Godmil (Sep 14, 2011)

What on earth is the Chamo method? I can't see any information about it.


----------



## ryo (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh, it's just like a variation of human kociemba. I think it's pretty similar to other methods which required to orient all the cube first and then permut with R2, U and D moves.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 14, 2011)

U2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D' L U B' D R F U2 R F R B' F'

y R2 U' D R2 D' (First layer corners)
L B' F y' R' E2 R F' E2 F (First layer edges) 
y' z2 y2 L' U' L U F U F' (CLL)
z x' U' M' U2 M' U' (One redge)
U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 (Two more redges)
x' U' R U M' U' R' U' M U2 R2 L' (Last five edges)

I wouldn't bet my life that it's correct, but whatever.


----------



## Brest (Sep 14, 2011)

ryo said:


> Someone could reconstruct these :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH5a4VzYXzE&feature=relmfu
> ?
> I'm interested by the number of moves for each solves.
> ...


1st three done. Sequence descriptions are only guesses on part. 

Chamo "24.11 avg 5 & awesome single" (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - (13.97)


Spoiler



U2 B2 R F' U2 F2 U' B' D L D2 R' F2 D R D

y' x // inspection
L' U' l U' R' U2 y' R U' R' // separate midges / ODL
U R' U' R U' R' U R U l U' R' U x // OUL
l2' L2 U L2' x2' D U2 R2' // 2x2x2
y U2' R2 U' R2' // L3C
(xz') R U R2 U' R' F R U R2 U' R' F' // CLL
alg.garron

45htm / 13.97sec / 3.22tps


2nd solve - 23.25


Spoiler



U' D B2 R' F D' L2 R2 U' L' B D R2 F2 L'

x y2 // inspection
L U x' L' U L R'
y2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // separate midges / ODL
U f (R U R' U')2 f' // OUL
D3 B2 L2' U' r2 U R2' U' R2
u' U2 r2' R2 u R2' u' R2 // belt
U2' R2' U' R2 U R2' U2' R2 U R2' U2' R2' // separate U/D pieces
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' D // PLL (Jb perm)
alg.garron

67htm / 23.25 sec / 2.88tps


3rd solve - 24.65


Spoiler



R B2 R D' L2 D' F2 L R' F' R' D2 L F' U' D2 F B2

y2 // inspection
U' R' D F' L' U L
U' U3 R' U' R
U2' L U' L' U L U L' // ODL
U' y U L' U' L // separate midges
U r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OUL
d M2 y' x2 U' R2'
U r2' u' U R2' u' U' R2 // F2L
U R R3' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // PLL (Ub perm)
alg.garron

60htm / 24.65sec / 2.43tps


----------



## ryo (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Brest !

First comment : lol at tps.
For the sequence description I don't know what you're calling "ODL" ? But your description seems good.
(it's me solving on the vids)

On the first solve, I just saw that there is only three corner left at a point of the solve, so I solved them instead of keep solving with the "normal method".
For the second solve, I've no idea what I'm doing after U f (R U R' U')2 f'. It seems like I didn't see I had a skip... :-o
I probably should have done this after :
L2 d L2 U y x2
U R2' F B' R2 F' B
G perm.


----------



## samkli (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Brest (Sep 15, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh very nice! I'm sure it's at least very close to correct. Good job. :tu



ryo said:


> Thanks Brest !
> 
> First comment : lol at tps.
> For the sequence description I don't know what you're calling "ODL" ? But your description seems good.
> ...


OUL/ODL --> Orientation of U/D Layer. =) I was going to write OLL, but the last layer doesn't seem to be fixed. Maybe I should have gone with O1L/O2L or just said "orientation" with no acronym.

It must be hard with these reduction type methods to be fast as well as efficient. Presumably once the pieces are separated into three layers and the U/D is oriented you just start block building, fixing parity along the way. If this is the case, then when something like L3C comes up, just solve it! It doesn't really matter if it's not specifically part of the method. If you know the case, why not solve it? I had a few goes with the method. It's fun and very different. Not that I timed the solves, that would surely be embarrassing!

When I find the time I'll most likely finish off the last 2 solves and do the 2nd video too.



samkli said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I plan to make an attempt but it's missing the 1st 1.21 seconds, which is probably like ~5 moves. That will make it much more difficult. I've been looking forward to this video since the competition so I'm really disappointed the start is missing. Shame on Fazdad, shame on you! =)

If applied correct the scramble should be one of these 2:


Spoiler



Finals 1 1st solve:
B' Fw' Uw' Lw2 R2 F Rw2 B' Bw2 F L' B Fw Dw' Uw2 U' B' Bw2 Fw Uw' B U' Bw' Fw2 Dw' U2 Fw Dw' Fw2 L F' R2 F2 U2 L' Bw Fw' R' U2 Lw' Dw' R2 Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' F Lw2 B2 Lw' Uw2 Bw Dw' F Dw2 U2 Lw' Bw2 Dw' U

Finals 2 1st solve:
Lw' Dw2 B' Lw B Fw2 R2 Bw Fw2 U' L B' F' R2 Fw D' Fw2 F2 Dw L2 R' D2 Lw R2 Uw' Lw Dw Lw2 Dw Uw' U B' Fw' L R' Dw Lw' Rw' Bw2 Dw' L2 U2 Bw' Lw R' Dw' Uw Bw' Fw D2 U' F D2 Fw' U' Rw2 U2 Lw' Bw2 L'



Anyway, I'm going on holiday so I wont be doing many, if any, reconstructions for a while.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah I'm not sure about the end. Finding the scramble was pretty tricky but fun, had to look at it when it sits on the table, when he has three corners done and when he has four corners done to find out the location of all pieces.


----------



## ryo (Sep 15, 2011)

Brest said:


> OUL/ODL --> Orientation of U/D Layer. =) I was going to write OLL, but the last layer doesn't seem to be fixed. Maybe I should have gone with O1L/O2L or just said "orientation" with no acronym.
> 
> It must be hard with these reduction type methods to be fast as well as efficient. Presumably once the pieces are separated into three layers and the U/D is oriented you just start block building, fixing parity along the way. If this is the case, then when something like L3C comes up, just solve it! It doesn't really matter if it's not specifically part of the method. If you know the case, why not solve it? I had a few goes with the method. It's fun and very different.


Yes, that's it. And, I think you can call the orientation step just "orientation" 'cause there is not really other explanations.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 17, 2011)

Could someone reconstruct the last two solves for me? That'd be cool.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_W5GIbel5E


----------



## whauk (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk9gYJskKdg 
can you help me with the beginnig?

scramble: ?
cross: ?
F2L1: R U' R' U R U R'
F2L2: y U' R U' U' R' U' R U R'
F2L3: y U'2 R U' U' R' U'2 R U' R'
F2L4: y R U R' U R U' R'
OLL: U' U' U' r U' U' R' U' R U' r'
PLL: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R R


----------



## irontwig (Sep 20, 2011)

WC '82 First round scramble: B2 D2 F2 U L2 U R2 U F' D R F2 D2 L D2 F2 U' B'


----------



## Erik (Sep 20, 2011)

irontwig said:


> WC '82 First round scramble: B2 D2 F2 U L2 U R2 U F' D R F2 D2 L D2 F2 U' B'



Premove: B

U' R B' U' D2 B D' F D2 F2 (10) triple X-cross... too bad they didn't have FMC back then


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 21, 2011)

Michał Pleskowicz 7.77 3x3 single NR - Polish Nationals 2011



Spoiler








F' U2 L2 F U2 F2 U2 L' R' B' F2 D B' U' F' U2 L F R

y' D' L2 F' L' D'
R U' R' d R' U' R
L U L' U2 L U' L'
y' R U2' R' U R U' R'
R' U R U' R' U' R
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
R' U2' R U R' z R2 U R' D R U'

53 [email protected]/56 [email protected]

alg.garron


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 22, 2011)

My hi-games 333 WR solve:

Scramble: F' R2 B2 R2 B2 U R U' L2 F2 R2 U' L' B' F U R2 U

Accidental x-cross: y2 z U' L U' L' R' x' D (6/7)
2nd pair: R' U R U' y R U' R' (7/8)
3rd pair: y U' R U' R' (4/5)
4th pair: y U2 R U' R' y U2 L' U' L (8/12)
OLL: U' F' L' U L U L' U' L F (10/10)
PLL: U' (1/1)

Move total: 36/43

Time: 5.68

Tps: 6.34/7.57

@whauk: I can try and reconstruct the scramble and cross for you if no one else wants to?


----------



## JackJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Does anyone want to give this a go? It was my first official sub 20 from way back in April 2010. I just kind of want to see how much I've improved. (Cross F2L tricks etc...) Solve starts at around 3:05. The only thing I remember is I had a J perm + AUF.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d_N-CMt6gk&feature=channel_video_tit


----------



## Brest (Sep 26, 2011)

whauk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U L B' U2 F2 L D2 L D L2 F2 R2 F

x2 y' // inspection
R' U' x U z U' R y' R U' U' z // cross
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
y U' R U' U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U'2 R U' U' R' U'2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' U' r U' U' R' U' R U' r' // OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R R // PLL
alg.garron

12.56sec - 64htm/71etm - 5.10/5.65tps




Yes said:


> Could someone reconstruct the last two solves for me? That'd be cool.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Cornelius Dieckmann - "9.28 official average" Düsseldorf Open 2011


Spoiler



4th solve - (8.34)


Spoiler



B2 F' R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 B D' R' F' R U B F L2 F

x // inspection
R' U R U2' x' U l x' // cross
y' U' R U2 R' U2' L' U' L // 1st pair
U3' R U R' L L' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U' y U' R U R' // 3rd pair
F U' F' // 4th pair
U2' R' U' F' U F R // OLL
(rM'R') U (rM'R') U M' U2 (rM'R') U2 M' U // PLL
alg.garron

8.34sec - 63htm/65etm - 7.55/7.79tps


5th solve - 8.71


Spoiler



L2 F R2 B2 U2 B' U' L2 B R' F L' D R B2 D' U2 B2 L

x2 y // inspection
L2 U F2' R2 // cross
y' R U' R' U R' U' R2 // 1st pair
U' R' U2' L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd pair
L' U' L y' R' U R y U2 R U R' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U' L // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U' U U' R U2 R' U2' l U' x R' U' R U l U l2 // PLL
alg.garron

8.71sec - 62htm/66etm - 7.12/7.58tps


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 26, 2011)

D2 R2 L F2 B L' D' L2 R' B2 L' R2 D U' R' F2 L D B2 R' F' U' F B' D'
I don't have a video, I'd just like it reconstructed because I got a pb OH single on it. Here is what I remember:
It was white cross, and I did green cross piece last, with a double turn. That brought the green-orange pair up to the top for a 3/4 move case. Also, was R' U' F U R U' R' F' R for OLL. PLL skip.
Much appreciation for anyone who finds the solution 

Note: Sometimes my cross sucks!


----------



## Brest (Oct 1, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> D2 R2 L F2 B L' D' L2 R' B2 L' R2 D U' R' F2 L D B2 R' F' U' F B' D'
> I don't have a video, I'd just like it reconstructed because I got a pb OH single on it. Here is what I remember:
> It was white cross, and I did green cross piece last, with a double turn. That brought the green-orange pair up to the top for a 3/4 move case. Also, was R' U' F U R U' R' F' R for OLL. PLL skip.
> Much appreciation for anyone who finds the solution
> ...


There are so many ways to build the cross finishing with the green piece double turn. I think this could be too hard, at least for me. Do you remember any more details?

With the cross, how much did it suck? Was it 7 or 8 moves? Or was it 9+? Was the last move the green piece double turn, or was there also a move to align the cross with the centres?

For the 1st pair, when you "say 3/4 move case", is that total moves or 3 to setup and 4 to insert? Do you remember if the insertion was paired (RU'R') or unpaired (RUR') or something tricky?

As far as I can tell there is one 6 move cross that ends with a double turn green piece: B' U F U2 R' F2. Green-orange is inserted with 8 moves.


----------



## Brest (Oct 3, 2011)

Piotr Padlewski - "14.50 OH single" Poznan Open 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler










B2 U2 F D2 B' L2 F D' B D2 B F' D' F' R2 D' U' R B'

x2 // inspection
R' U x U' R z' // cross (+2)
U' R U z' U' R U' R' // 1st pair (+1)
U' y R U' R' // 2nd pair (+1)
y U2' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair (+2)
U U' (y z) U' R U z' // 4th pair (+2)
U3' x' R U2' z U' R' U z' U' R' x // OLL (+7)
U2' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // PLL (+2)
alg.garron

14.50sec : 49htm/66etm : 3.38/4.55tps


Rowan Kinneavy - "6.87 lol" (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










D' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 U2 B2 U' B U2 F2 B L R' D B2 R F B U B2 R L' B2

y' x' // inspection
(U D') r' D F' // cross (-1)
R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 2nd pair (+2)
y' U' R' U R // 3rd pair(+1)
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
alg.garron

6.87sec : 55htm/57etm : 8.01/8.30tps


5BLD - "11.98 avg5 Roux method" (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 11.54


Spoiler



L F2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 F2 R' D F' D2 B' U B2 L2 B' F2

z2 // inspection
U D' x' U F' // LF block (+1)
U x U2 L' U' x' // LB pair (+2)
R2 U' R U' R' U (Rr') U M' r U R' // RF block
U2' R' U' R // RB pair (+1)
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL
U' M' U M' // EO
U2 (Rr') U2 M' U' // UL/UR
(Rr') U2 (Rr') U2 // L3E
alg.garron

11.54sec - 47stm/51etm - 4.07/4.42tps


2nd solve - 10.86


Spoiler



F U2 F2 R U L2 F' U B2 U R U2 L2 R' B' D' R2

x' // inspection
U' x' U // LB block (+1)
(L'r') U F U' r' F // LF pair (-1)
R U M' U R' U' U R' U2 R // RF block (+1)
U' r U' R' // RB pair
U3' R U2' R' U2 l' U R U' x' // CMLL (+4)
U (Rr') U' (Rr') // EO
U' (Rr') U2 (Rr') U' // UL/UR
R' R2 R' U2 M' U2 (Rr') // L3E
alg.garron

10.86sec - 48stm/54etm - 4.42/4.97tps


3rd solve - 13.54


Spoiler



R' U2 B2 F2 U L2 D' F U2 L2 B2 D2 R D2 B U' L D'

y x // inspection
U x u2 // LF block (+1)
U' R U' R' U2 R U2' x' U L' // LB pair (+2)
U' R2 U' R' U R U' r U R' // RF block
U' (Rr') U' M' U R' U2' R // RB pair (+1)
U' R' F R U R' F R U F U2' F' // CMLL (+1)
R U' r' U' M' U r U r' // EO 6flip
U' (Rr') U2 M' U // UL/UR
M2' U2 M2' U2 // L4E (+1)
alg.garron

13.54sec - 59stm/65etm - 4.36/4.80tps


4th solve - 10.60


Spoiler



B2 R2 B2 U B2 U R U2 R F U2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 B' U2

y // inspection
U' x U L U' // LB block (+1)
x U' r x' D' // LF pair (+2)
x2 L U' R U R U R U R' // RF block (+1)
M' U' r' U R // RB pair
U2 l' U2 y R U2 R' U2 R' U2 (y'x') R // CMLL (+3)
U' (Rr') U' (Rr') // EO
U' M' U2 (Rr') U // UL/UR
M2' U2 M2' U2 // L4E
alg.garron

10.60sec - 44stm/51etm - 4.15/4.81tps


5th solve - 14.66


Spoiler



L2 U2 F' R2 B2 F R2 U2 B D' U2 L' B' R D2 L D2 F

x y2 // inspection
D' R U L' U' // LF block
L2 U' L' U R U' R2' U2 x' U // LB pair (+1)
x r U r U R2 U' M' U' r' U // RB block (+1)
R2 U R' U2 R U R' U' r U R' // RF block
U U' R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R // CMLL
U' (Rr') U' M U' M' U M' // EO
U (Rr') U2 (Rr') U' M2' U' // UL/UR
(EdD') M' (EdD') M' // L4E
alg.garron

14.66sec - 67stm/69etm - 4.57/4.71tps





Felipe Diniz - "8.96 3x3 single , 13.50 avg5" (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - (8.96)


Spoiler



B2 U L2 R2 D' L' R' F' R2 B' R' B2 D B F2 U B D'

y // inspection
R' U R U L' R d' l x' // cross (+1)
U' R U2 R' d' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair (+1)
y' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair (+1)
R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' U' // OLL (ELL)
alg.garron

8.96sec - 50htm/53etm - 5.58/5.91tps



Spoiler



After the cross I tried to find the PLL skip solution. This was my 2nd try where I found a skip. But a different skip!

y R' U R U L' R d' l x' // cross
R U R' y R U R' // 1st pair
L' U' L U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 L U L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U2 r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
alg.garron





2nd solve - 12.06


Spoiler



R2 U2 R' F2 D2 L' R' B2 F D' L D2 F2 U L2 F' D L U L'

y' // inspection
L' R U R' x2' D2 // cross (+2)
R U' R' y R' U' R // 1st pair (+1)
y' d R' U' R d' R U R' // 2nd pair (+1)
U2' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair (+2)
y' d' L' U L // 4th pair (+1)
U U' l U l' L U L' U' l U' l' // (C)OLL
U2 R2' U' S' U2 S U' R2' U // (E)PLL (-2)
alg.garron

12.06sec - 54htm/59etm - 4.48/4.89tps


3rd solve - 14.73


Spoiler



F2 L R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F' L' D2 B D L' B' L' U2 L' F2 U'

y2 // inspection
F R U R L' U' r' x' D' // cross (+1)
U2 U' R U' R' U' y' R U' R' // 1st pair (+1)
U' d' U' R U R' U y L' U' L // 2nd pair (+1)
U2' R U' R' U2 y L' U' L // 3rd pair (+2)
U2' R U R' d R' U' R // 4th pair (+1)
U2 f (R U R' U')2 f' // (C)OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // (E)PLL (+1)
alg.garron

14.73sec - 65htm/72etm - 4.41/4.89tps


4th solve - 13.70


Spoiler



L2 F2 L' B' U2 B U' L2 U B' U' R' U2 B2 U L F' R'

x' y2 // inspection
R U2 x' L U x' U' R2 x' // cross (+3)
y' U' R U R' U' R U R2' U2 R // 1st pair (+2)
U' y' R' U R d' R U R' // 2nd pair (+1)
U d2 U' R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair (+2)
U3' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair (+2)
U R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (Rl) U // PLL (+3-1)
alg.garron

13.70sec - 59htm/71etm - 4.31/5.18tps


5th solve - (15.73)


Spoiler



L2 B2 L2 D R' F' U F L2 F D2 B R2 D' B2 F' R B'

y' x' // inspection
U l' L2' U' L x2' L D2 // cross (+2)
d' R U' R' d R' U R // 1st pair
y' U' R U2 R2' U' R // 2nd pair (+2)
y' U2' R' U' R // 3rd pair (+2)
U2' U R U' R' d' L' U L // 4th pair (+1)
U2 f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL (+1)
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL (+2)
alg.garron

15.34sec - 61htm/71etm - 3.98/4.63tps





Asia Khon - "7.30 average of 5" (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - (10.76)


Spoiler



F2 B R2 B2 D2 B F U2 R B2 L2 U2 R D L F L' R2 U' L U' D' F R2 F2

y // inspection
U L F' (l'R') U' l D' U R' // cross (-1)
U' y' L U' L' // 1st pair (+1)
U U' L' U' L U L' U L d' L U L2' // 2nd pair
U L U L' U' L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' y L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair (+1)
x L U' L' D L U L' D' x' // OLL (+2)
U' l l2' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (Rl) U // PLL (+3-1)
alg.garron

10.76sec - 66htm/71etm - 6.13/6.60tps


2nd solve - 6.79


Spoiler



D2 F' L2 F' U R2 U' B2 D2 R U D' B' D B U D2 B D' L' F2 L R' B2 L

y' // inspection
L' U' L F' L' // Xcross
y' U L2' U L // 2nd pair (+1)
y U' y U' y L U' L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair (+3)
L F L' U' L' U L F' // 4th pair
U2 F' L' U L U L' U' L F // OLL (+1)
U L' U' L U L F' L2' U L U L' U' L F U // PLL
alg.garron

6.79sec - 52htm/57etm - 7.66/8.39tps


3rd solve - 7.82


Spoiler



U' D2 F' B2 D2 L2 D2 R' L D' B2 D' B2 R B D' B2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R' F' D

y x' // inspection
U F L' R' x' F D' U' L F2' // Xcross (+2)
U y' U' R U' (R'L') U' L // 2nd pair (-1)
U R U2' R' U y L' U' L // 3rd pair (+2)
R U R' U' y L' U' L // 4th pair (+1)
U' L' U' L U (L'M'L) U' U U' L' U l // OLL (-1)
U (rL) D2' L' U' L D2' L' U L' // PLL (+2-1)
alg.garron

7.82sec - 58htm/62etm - 7.42/7.93tps


4th solve - (6.47)


Spoiler



U' R' B' D' F' L2 B' L' F' L' F' L F R2 F2 R2 L' F' R' L F2 L2 R2 B2 F'

x2 y // inspection
U2' R2 D // XXcross (+1)
U L' U L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' y L' U' L // 4th pair (+1)
L U L' U L y U' L U' L' x' U' x // OLL (+3)
U (rL) D2' L' U' L D2' L' U r' U2' // PLL (+2-1)
alg.garron

6.47sec - 41htm/47etm - 6.34/7.26tps


5th solve - 7.29


Spoiler



R2 D B2 D B F2 U L' B2 R2 B U L2 B2 R2 B D U'

y' // inspection
D' L y l (l'R') U2' R' F D2 // Xcross (+2-1)
U y L' U' L // 2nd pair (+1)
U' R U' R' U' y' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair (+1)
U3 L' U' (Lr) U' L' U x' // 4th pair (+3-1)
U2 F' L' U L U L' U' L F // OLL (+1)
U' // AUF
alg.garron

7.29sec - 41htm/47etm - 5.62/6.45tps


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 3, 2011)

Brest said:


> Asia Khon



Nice use of X-crosses!
Lol at 3 move XXcross 

Brest, I was wondering if doing all these reconstructions are actually helping you in your own solves?
There is so much neat stuff but does it stick?

I can imagine they stick better when you are actually reconstructing the solve (as you are doing) vs walking through the written reconstruction (lurkers like me).


----------



## Brest (Oct 4, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Brest, I was wondering if doing all these reconstructions are actually helping you in your own solves?
> There is so much neat stuff but does it stick?
> 
> I can imagine they stick better when you are actually reconstructing the solve (as you are doing) vs walking through the written reconstruction (lurkers like me).


Before I started reconstructing solves myself, I followed others' recons to help learn how faster cubers solve - from CE pairing and block building tricks to solve execution. I find that it can help a lot to do this.

When I started doing reconstructions myself I did it to continue this method of learning and also to learn a new skill. I find reconstructions can be very interesting and usually fun, even finding the scrambles with little information.

Now, what was the question? =) In the beginning I can safely say that yes, reconstructing helped my own solving quite a lot. When I figured out a move sequence to an alg I didn't know, say a COLL or an OLLCP, I find that it stuck quicker than just learning it from an alg sheet. Reconstructing the Roux solves I've done helped me a lot in understanding M slice tricks for blockbuilding and how LSE works.

Does it stay stuck? That depends if I practice what I learnt and use the knowledge in solves. Although for me, I find that recognition is harder than learning the alg, especially when it is a variation of a case I already know (say a COLL instead of an OLL).

Now when I reconstruct I spend less time learning something for myself and just focus on getting the recon finished. This probably isn't wise! However, I still enjoy the challenge that reconstructions can give, so until this changes I'll keep on doing them when I have time.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 5, 2011)

Brest said:


> Cornelius Dieckmann - "9.28 official average" Düsseldorf Open 2011
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Thanks!


----------



## Brest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Giovanni Contardi - 35.52 World Record 4x4x4 average - Italian Open 2011*



Spoiler: Notes



Scramble with White on U & Green on F
All notation is SiGN
Wide and slice move examples using SiGN notation: alg.garron.us
Rotations may not be actually what was performed
Move counts are estimated using [wiki]HTM[/wiki] & [wiki]ETM[/wiki]
Thank you to Lorenzo Vigani Poli for the scrambles





Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]VnrXRdLTDAU[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve - 32.59



*Scramble:* r f2 L' u' r2 R D u U2 r f2 F' R2 B2 F2 D U' R2 f' D' u2 L2 U R' f2 F' U L' B' f2 r R2 u2 F2 u2 F D2 u B F2

*Solve:*
y' x' // inspection
centres (~8sec : 36htm/4.50tps : 44etm/5.50tps)
r' F' l // green
R' u U2 l' U2 l (z x') F' l U' r' z' r' F2 r // blue
(z x') F' r U' r // red
x l U l' r' F2 r U' r U x' U' r' F U' r' F2 r // finish centres
edges (~13sec : 53htm/4.08tps : 62etm/4.77tps)
// BR free
u U x U R' U' R // BO
z' x' U2 R U' R' u' // BY
U' R U' R' u // GW
x2 x' F2 U' R U R' x' u' // WB
F R' F' R u // GO
R U R' u' // GR
U' R R' R U' R' u // WR
x2 U' x' F' U F' U' b' // OY/YR
R2 B r' z R F' U R' F d // WO/YO
3x3x3 (~11sec : 69htm/6.27tps : 78etm/7.09tps)
x' D' R' F D' (z x') R' U' 3l U' 3l' D' // cross
U' R U2' R2' U' R2 // 1st pair
U' R' y' R U R' U R' U' R U R' U2' R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' y' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U4' 3r' U' U' R U R' U 3r // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

32.59sec : 158htm/4.85tps : 184etm/5.65tps





Spoiler: 2nd solve - 36.90



*Scramble:*B2 f2 R2 B2 U' r2 R' D' U B f L' D f F' U' F' D2 F2 u F' r' R2 u' F D B R2 B' f2 U2 B f R D' U' r' f2 u' B2

*Solve:*
y' x // inspection
centres (~10sec : 28htm/2.80tps : 35etm/3.50tps)
r' F r // yellow
x' R u y' r U2 r' y F U r U2 r' // white
z x' r' U' r2' // red
U' r U' r3' F2 r U' l // green
U2 r U' r' // blue/orange
edges (~14sec : 57htm/4.07tps : 73etm/5.21tps)
u U x2 U' x' U F' U' // RG
z' x' U2 x2 R U R' U' x' R U' R' U // RW
z' R' F' R x' u' // WG
U' R U' R' u // OB
x2 x' R' F R b' // OG
U' R U R' x' u // WO
F R' F' R u' // YR
x2 U x' R' F R x' u // BW
U2' R U' R' u' // YB
U2 R U' R' u // YG
(x y') U R' U' l' // BR/OY
3x3x3 (~13sec : 70htm/5.38tps : 81etm/6.23tps)
(x z) U2 z U z2 R (U D') x' 3u // cross
U2' R U' R' U L' U' L U' y2' U U' R U' R' // 1st pair
y R U R' 3d' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' R' U' R y' R U R' L U L' // 3rd pair
U2' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
3r U R' U' 3r' R U R U' R' // OLL
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

36.90sec : 155htm/4.20tps : 189etm/5.12tps





Spoiler: 3rd solve - 33.61



*Scramble:* L2 f D' f' u2 F2 U' r2 F' L' R' B' r R F2 L B2 u' R2 B' u2 U F D2 U' F' r2 u' B U2 f2 F u2 R2 B' L2 B R' f2 u'

*Solve:*
z' y2 // inspection
centres (~9 sec : 31htm/3.44tps : 34etm/3.78tps)
D' r U r2' // orange
R2 u r U2 r' y r' F r // red
z x F' r' F' l // yellow
x' r U' r' F x' U (l' r') F2 r U' l // green
F r U2 r' // white/blue
edges (~13 sec : 57htm/4.38tps : 75etm/5.77tps)
u U x2 x' U' R U R' z' // YR
x' U2 x U R' U' R // RG
z' F R' F R x' u' // WG
U2' F R' F' R u // GY
x2 x' R U' R' U x' u' // RB
x2 U2' x' U' R U R' x' u // RW
x R' F R x' u' // OY
U' R U' R' u // OG
R U' R' u' // OB
U x R' F R x' u // WO
U' F R' F' R u' z // BW/YB
3x3x3 (~12 sec : 63htm/5.25tps : 73etm/6.08tps)
R' F R y2' x U2' x' R' F' D' // cross
y' U R U' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y R U R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' R U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U y' R' U R // 4th pair
U2' U F' (L' U' L U)2 y' R // OLL
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

33.61sec : 151htm/4.49tps : 182etm/5.42tps





Spoiler: 4th solve - 36.06



*Scramble:* u L2 r' f F r u2 R2 B2 F R B2 u2 F' L2 F U' f2 r B2 f' U2 f L R2 u' r' R2 f2 u2 B' f L' D' u2 U' B2 f2 D' R

*Solve:*
y x // inspection
centres (~6 sec : 25htm/4.17tps : 31etm/5.17tps)
U r' F (r l) // orange
r U2 r' R z U' r' z' U r' F2 r // red
(R z) r U' r2' x' U' r2 U2' r' U2' r' // finish centres
edges (~14 sec : 51htm/3.64tps : 71etm/5.07tps)
u // YO
U R U' R' // OG
y x x' R U R' x U R' U' R // RG
z' U F2 x' F' u' // BW
x2 U2' x' U' R U R' b // WG
F R' F R x' u' // WR/OB
U' R U' R' y x U' R U R' x' u' // BR
x U R' U' R x' u // GY
U2' x U R' U' R y' r' // OW
F R F' l // YB/YR
3x3x3 (~16 sec : 70htm/4.38tps : 84etm/5.25tps)
R' U x' D' R' y R D' y' R2 U' R' // Xcross
y2 U R U2' R' U' y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' y L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' y' U' R' U R // 4th pair
r U2 x r U2 r U2 x' l' U2 l U2 r' U2' r U2 r' U2' r' // OLL parity
U' R' R U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
R' U' R y R2 3u R' U R U' R 3u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

36.06sec : 146htm/4.05tps : 186etm/5.16tps





Spoiler: 5th solve - 42.40



*Scramble:* r R2 D u U2 B u' r' f U2 r' D' u2 U r2 F r' D R' u' B f2 u2 U F D2 U L' u B D' B2 f F2 L D' B2 D' f' r2

*Solve:*
centres (~9 sec : 26htm/2.89tps : 32etm/3.56tps)
U l L u' // orange
x' R R2' d' U r U2 r' // red
z x' r' U r2' // yellow
U r U r3' F2 r U l // green
U r U2' r' // white/blue
edges (~15 sec : 58htm/3.87tps : 79etm/5.27tps)
// OW free
u U x2 U' x' R' F R // YO
(x' y) U' R U' R' // WG
y x2 x' 3l U 3l' U R' U' R x' u' // GY
x2 U2' x' R' F R x' u // OG
R U' R' u' // OB
x x' R' R2 U' R' u // WB
x2 U x' U' R U R' x' u' // WR
U' R 3l' U R' U' R x' u // RB
U x U R' U' R (x' y) u2' // BY
x2 U' x' U' R U R' (x' y') u // RY/RG
3x3x3 (~19 sec : 82htm/4.32tps : 99etm/5.21tps)
z R2' y2 F2 y F R R' U2 R' F2 D2 // cross
y y' R U R' U R' U' R U' y 3r' F 3r // 1st pair
3d' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2' R' U R U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y U y' R' U R U' y U' R U R' // 4th pair
r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2' r U2 r' U2' r' // OLL parity
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 R' U2' R U R' U' z R' U R' D R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

42.40sec : 166htm/3.91tps : 210etm/4.95tps


----------



## qqwref (Oct 7, 2011)

Here are some scrambles and inspection-rotations, no full solves in this post.

Feliks's 6x6x6 WR single (1:56.96) (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eawbQxhTg1k):
3F 2R2 B' U' 3R' 2R' D2 F 2L2 2D2 2U2 R U' 2L2 3R2 D 3F' F' U 2L2 B 3R U 2L2 3R2 3F' F 3U 2F2 2U' 2F2 2R2 2D' 2B2 R2 2B' D R 2F F2 2R2 F 3U' 3R 2D2 L2 2L 2D L D 2L R2 2F2 U' 3R' 3U2 2U' U2 3F2 2L2 R 3F U B2 2F' 2D 3U2 2U' B 2B 2L R' 2U' 3F F2 3U' B2 2L 2D U2

Feliks's 4x4x4 WR single (30.88) (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_62ktZBiZM):
L D Rw' D' L' B2 F2 L Uw2 Fw Rw2 D' Uw2 L Fw' Uw R2 D' U L Rw' B2 Rw2 F L2 R U' L2 R Uw' L' U' F L2 R U2 B' D B L2 x y'

1:07.01 WR avg
1. ??
2. L R2 Uw2 B' L' Lw2 D L Rw U' L2 Lw' Rw B' Fw' L' Rw' D' Dw Rw B2 Dw L2 Lw D2 Lw D' Uw U2 Lw2 Rw Fw U' B2 Rw Fw2 F Uw Rw2 Dw L2 Dw U' F2 U B2 Fw2 U2 Lw R2 B Uw L' R2 Uw2 L2 Bw' F' L2 Uw' y' x2
3. I think B2 F Lw Dw2 Fw2 U L Bw Rw U Fw Lw2 Fw Rw2 Fw' F' R2 Bw' F' L Lw R2 B2 Lw Dw2 B' Bw' Fw2 D2 F Rw2 R2 B2 D2 R' Dw Uw B' Fw D Bw' F' D' B Bw2 Fw Uw' F' L Bw' F' Rw' R2 D' L' Rw2 F' L' Dw Bw' U' y
4. Rw' R D' F Uw2 B' Uw2 Bw2 Lw Rw R Uw Rw B L2 Lw' Dw R Dw' Uw' Lw2 U2 Bw Fw2 F2 Lw' Rw Fw' Uw' Lw' Dw B2 Lw' Dw' Uw' Rw' D' Uw B' L2 Dw' Rw2 Bw2 Dw Uw B' Dw' Uw2 U2 F2 R B' F Dw' Rw Bw' Uw2 B Dw' Bw x2
5. D2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Lw Rw2 U Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw Rw D' Bw' L F2 U' Rw' R2 Fw2 Dw2 L2 Rw2 D2 Dw' Rw Bw' Rw R2 D2 U Lw' Rw' B' R' Fw' F2 R2 D Dw2 U Fw U' L2 Dw Uw U2 B R2 Dw2 B' F R2 F Rw2 U2 B' Lw2 U2 Rw z' y2


----------



## Brest (Oct 8, 2011)

Paolo Moriello - "official avg 9.62" Italian Open 2011


Spoiler










1st solve - 8.81


Spoiler



B' R2 F U2 F' R2 D U B' L' F2 D2 L2 R' U2 F' D' U

x2 y // inspection
R' D' L U' R2 r' U r D' // cross
U y' U L U' L' U L U L' // 1st pair
U L' U L U R U R' // 2nd pair
y L U2' L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U U' U R U R' U R' F R F' U2' R' F R F' // OLL
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
alg.garron

8.81sec : 72htm/75etm : 8.17/8.51tps


2nd solve - 9.43


Spoiler



D2 L2 B L B' R2 D' U B' U F' R B2 L' F D L2 U'

y x' // inspection
U2 R' D' R' x' // cross
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U2 y U' L' U L y' L U L' // 1st pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U d' U' R U' R' d U R' U' R // 1st pair
U3 R' U' R U' R' d R' U R B // OLL
U2 U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2' // PLL
alg.garron

9.43sec : 70htm/78etm : 7.42/8.27tps


3rd solve - 10.63


Spoiler



D2 L' R' U L' B' D' L2 R U R F' R B F2 R2 D' L'

x2 y // inspection
L R' F D' L D2' // cross
U U' L' U' L R' U R // 1st pair
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' y R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U r U R' R r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
U R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U U R U' R' U // PLL
alg.garron

10.63sec : 77htm/80etm : 7.24/7.53tps


4th solve - (18.18)


Spoiler



U F2 L2 F2 L' R B' D2 B2 F R2 U' R2 B D2 L2 U' F

x // inspection
U r U' r U' L x' D2' L2' D // not a cross
U3 R U' U R' U R U' R' d' L U' L' // 1st pair
M2' U2' M2' // not a cross fix
U R2 U D R2 R2' R R' D' U' U F2 U' R2 // Xcross!
U3 L' U L d' L U L' // 2nd pair
U L' U' L d' L U L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U R U l' f' R' U' L U L' l // OLL
U2 l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B // PLL
alg.garron

18.18sec : 96htm/103etm : 5.28/5.67tps


5th solve - (8.25)


Spoiler



D' L2 F2 U B' U' R2 F2 D2 R2 B D U L R2 U' B F'

x2 y // inspection
D' l U' l' R2' F R D' // Xcross
U y' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U' L d' L U L' // 4th pair
y U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U U' R U R' F' R U2' R' U2' R' F R U R U2' R' U2' // PLL
alg.garron

8.25sec : 60htm/67etm : 7.27/8.12tps


----------



## JackJ (Oct 8, 2011)

I actually reconstructed myself for once.  






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mxj-6R8iUc&feature=channel_video_title

Hi-games sim: 16.73 



Spoiler



R2 D2 F2 D' R' F2 U' B' L' F R2 B' F' L2 U2 L' D' B'

Inspection: z y2
2x2: F' R'
xcross: x2 y' R2 F U2 R2
2nd pair: U2 y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
3rd pair: U R U' U R U' R U' R' U' y' R' U R 
4th pair: y' R U2 R' U R U R' U R U R'
OLL: U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 15, 2011)

CS I
R2U'L2ULy LULy LDR'y RU2D2L2x UD'R2Ux D2R2
R2 U' L2 U L F U F R D L' F U2 D2 B2 L R' F2 L U2 F2 

CS Strikes Again
RD2RU2R'x U'R2x ULx D'R2x D2L2D'x U2D2R2U2y RU2L'
R D2 R U2 R' F' R2 D L F' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D'

CS II
LD'R2UD2L' y' RLU'y' RDy' R2DLU'y' L'Uy' R'D2LD2
L D' R2 U D2 L' F B U' L D B2 D F U' L' U F' D2 B D2 

The first two are using Kociemba with the third is using David Gilday's algorithm.

I'll do some of the muticuber reconstructions too - hopefully they're not using Kociemba.


----------



## IAssemble (Oct 15, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> The first two are using Kociemba with the third is using David Gilday's algorithm.
> 
> I'll do some of the muticuber reconstructions too - hopefully they're not using Kociemba.


 
As it turns out my MultiCuber robots aren't using my two-phase algorithm but have a look at the Yellow Cube Machine (first time my two-phase was shown) and Android Speedcuber (but only later videos uses two phase) to see more examples.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 15, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> CS II
> LD'R2UD2L' y' RLU'y' RDy' R2DLU'y' L'Uy' R'D2LD2
> L D' R2 U D2 L' F B U' L D B2 D F U' L' U F' D2 B D2


 
L D' R2 U D2 L' F B U' L D B2 D F U' L' U F' D2 B D2 
Looks scrambled. The other two as well.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh, should've explained.

The first is the solution how the robots solves it. The second is the solution without rotations.

I didn't provide scrambles, sorry


----------



## Stefan (Oct 15, 2011)

Darn, I could've seen that, need to look rather than just follow instructions blindly. But I'm so used to first line meaning scramble, and the different spacing obscured it.

Did you come up with calling the sides LRUD yourself or did you take that from the David/Mike? (I think I see the same on the smartphone screen)

Btw, the video is a bit hard to find, I searched youtube for "cube stormer ii" and didn't find it, need to write cubestormer as one word (perhaps add "stormer" to the tags?).


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, I took that from the CS II video and used the same from the others, but I don't think I'd've used FRLB anyway since the first robot solves in the 'correct' orientation for that notation.


----------



## IAssemble (Oct 15, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Darn, I could've seen that, need to look rather than just follow instructions blindly. But I'm so used to first line meaning scramble, and the different spacing obscured it.
> 
> Did you come up with calling the sides LRUD yourself or did you take that from the David/Mike? (I think I see the same on the smartphone screen)
> 
> Btw, the video is a bit hard to find, I searched youtube for "cube stormer ii" and didn't find it, need to write cubestormer as one word (perhaps add "stormer" to the tags?).


 


Kirjava said:


> Yeah, I took that from the CS II video and used the same from the others, but I don't think I'd've used FRLB anyway since the first robot solves in the 'correct' orientation for that notation.


 
I can explain the notation...

CubeStormer (I) was vertically mounted so the grips are obviously in UDLR positions and Mike named the horizontal and vertical axes X and Y with rotation directions that naturally matched the motor rotations for L and D I believe.

Mike continued to use the same notation for CubeStormer II, mainly to avoid any confusion that might occur for us if it were different from CS I. Imagine you are looking straight down onto CubeStormer II from above where the smartphone is and you are looking at "F" with the "D" grip underneath the phone.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 15, 2011)

I wonder if it might be possible to save some time by doing double-layer turns? The mechanism may not allow this but it's an interesting idea.
LD'R2UD2L' y' RLU'y' RDy' R2DLU'y' L'Uy' R'D2LD2 
= LD'R2UD2L' y' RL(d'U2')R(D2u')R2DL(d'U2')L'dR'D2LD2


----------



## IAssemble (Oct 15, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I wonder if it might be possible to save some time by doing double-layer turns? The mechanism may not allow this but it's an interesting idea.
> LD'R2UD2L' y' RLU'y' RDy' R2DLU'y' L'Uy' R'D2LD2
> = LD'R2UD2L' y' RL(d'U2')R(D2u')R2DL(d'U2')L'dR'D2LD2


 
That's a very cool idea!

As you suspect, CubeStormer II mechanics can only grip the outer layers so either the middle slice has to be held while the others are turned or released and allowed to follow the others when the the cube is tilted. I don't think CubeStormer II could currently do this.

What do you think Mike?


----------



## y235 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just did my first reconsturction 




L R' F2 L' B2 F2 L' U2 F D' R' U R U F2 L R F R
z' y2 // Inspection
l F' L' U l // Cross
U U U U L U L' y U R' U' R // F2L #1
L' U' L L U2 L' y U R' U' R // F2L #2
U d R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // F2L #3
L' U' L y' U' R U R' // F2L #4
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // COLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
// 61 HTM/ 11.63 seconds = 5.245 TPS
http://alg.garron.us/?alg=z-_y2
l_F...-_R-_//COLL
R_U-_R_U_R_U_R_U-_R-_U-_R2_//EPLL


----------



## Brest (Oct 20, 2011)

Michał Pleskowicz - 1st place World Championship 2011 - 8.65 average of 5


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 8.94


Spoiler



U2 F R2 F2 R' U2 B R2 F2 L' U' R F2 L2 U' R' F U'

x2 // inspection
D L D' y' R' U2 R' F R // unaligned cross
R' U R L' U L D' // keyhole Xcross
R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
(R U R' U')2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R' R U' d' U' R U R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
U r' U2' R U R' U r // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
alg.garron

8.94sec : 73htm/76etm : 8.17/8.50tps


2nd solve - 7.68


Spoiler



R2 D L2 U' F' L2 F' R2 B' L' D2 B' U F2 L D2 U' F

y' // inspection
D R' D x U r' // cross
U' R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
U2 y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2' R U' R' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U y' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
alg.garron

7.68sec : 58htm/62etm : 7.55/8.07tps


3rd solve - 8.41


Spoiler



B' F2 D2 F D' F D2 U' B R2 D B2 F2 L B' R2 F' R F'

x2 // inspection
U' R2 U y' l' L2 U (x' y') // cross
R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 L' U L // 2nd pair
U2 L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // PLL
alg.garron

8.41sec : 48htm/51etm : 5.71/6.06tps


4th solve - 8.72


Spoiler



R2 B' F2 U F L' B D' B' U2 B2 F' R2 B2 D F R2 U'

x2 y // inspection
R' D L F' L2' U' D // cross
U L U' L' R' U R // 1st pair
y2' U2 R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
(R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' // PLL
alg.garron

8.72sec : 67htm/72etm : 7.68/8.26tps


5th solve - 8.83


Spoiler



R2 F2 D2 L' B2 D R' U2 F2 D2 L U F2 D F' D2 F

y x // inspection
U r R' U' F R' // unaligned cross
D' R U R' D' // cross with preserved pair
y U' R U' R' // 1st pair
U U L U L' // 2nd pair
U L' U' L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U2 L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U // PLL
alg.garron

8.83sec : 58htm/60etm : 6.57/6.80tps





Rowe Hessler - 2nd place World Championship 2011 - 9.56 average of 5


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 8.52


Spoiler



U2 F R2 F2 R' U2 B R2 F2 L' U' R F2 L2 U' R' F U'

y2 x' // inspection
D R' F D2 F2 // cross
L' U L // 1st pair
U' y U2 L' U' L y' U L U L' // 2nd pair
y U L' U L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' y' U' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2' U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // PLL
alg.garron

8.52sec : 56htm/61etm : 6.57/7.16tps


2nd solve - 8.77


Spoiler



R2 D L2 U' F' L2 F' R2 B' L' D2 B' U F2 L D2 U' F

y' // inspection
D R' D F L' // cross
U' R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
y' U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' U L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
y' R U' U' R2' U' R2 U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' R' F R2 B' R2' F' R2 B R' // OLL
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R y' B R' U R U' // PLL
alg.garron

8.77sec : 57htm/62etm : 6.50/7.07tps


3rd solve - 10.61


Spoiler



B' F2 D2 F D' F D2 U' B R2 D B2 F2 L B' R2 F' R F'

x' // inspection
L U' F' R' F' D2 // cross
U d U R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
R U R' y' L' U L // 2nd pair
d R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y U' y R U' R' d U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R' U' R U' R' d R' U R B // OLL
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R U' U R U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
alg.garron

10.61sec : 68htm/74etm : 6.41/6.97tps


4th solve - 10.02


Spoiler



R2 B' F2 U F L' B D' B' U2 B2 F' R2 B2 D F R2 U'

y2 z // inspection
R2' F u' L' u // cross
U R' U' R U' R R' U' R' U R // 1st pair
U R U R' // 2nd pair
d U2 R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 3rd pair
U y' U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U R' U' R' F R f' (x' y') (U D') x R' R U R // OLL
R' R U' R U R' U' R' f S' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
alg.garron

10.02sec : 72htm/75etm : 7.19/7.49tps


5th solve - 9.90


Spoiler



R2 F2 D2 L' B2 D R' U2 F2 D2 L U F2 D F' D2 F

y2 z // inspection
R' R2 D' R' y R2 D' // cross
y U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U L U2 L2' U' L // 2nd pair
U' U2 F' L U L' F // 3rd pair
R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' U R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U U' U R // PLL
alg.garron

9.90sec : 65htm/69etm : 6.57/6.97tps





Feliks Zemdegs - 3rd place World Championship 2011 - 9.58 average of 5


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 9.21


Spoiler



U2 F R2 F2 R' U2 B R2 F2 L' U' R F2 L2 U' R' F U'

D' L (U' D') R' F R2 // cross
U' y' U' R' R R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U2' R' U R d' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2' y' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F U R R' R U' R' U R R' R U' R' F' // OLL
U F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
alg.garron

9.21sec : 70htm/76etm : 7.60/8.25tps


2nd solve - 9.46


Spoiler



R2 D L2 U' F' L2 F' R2 B' L' D2 B' U F2 L D2 U' F

y' // inspection
D R' D x U r' // cross
U' R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
y' U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
y' R U2' R2' R R' U' R2 U' R' // 4th pair
U2' r U' L U (r' L') U d r U' r' F // OLLCP
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R x y' y R // EPLL
alg.garron

9.46sec : 58htm/64etm : 6.13/6.77tps


3rd solve - 11.55


Spoiler



B' F2 D2 F D' F D2 U' B R2 D B2 F2 L B' R2 F' R F'

x // inspection
B R' F R2 D L2' D' U2' D D2' // cross
R U R' U2' R U R' // 1st pair
U' y' U R U2' R2' x l U R' F R y' R' // 2nd pair
U' y' R' U R U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' y U2' R' F R F' R U' U U' R' // 4th pair
R' F' r U R U' r' F // OLL
U2' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 (R L) // PLL
alg.garron

11.55sec : 66htm/78etm : 5.71/6.75tps


4th solve - 10.06


Spoiler



R2 B' F2 U F L' B D' B' U2 B2 F' R2 B2 D F R2 U'

y x2 // inspection
D l U' l' U R' F D // cross
R' U2' R d R U R' // 1st pair
y2' R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R' R U' R' F R2 U' R' U d R' // 3rd pair
U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
U U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // PLL
alg.garron

10.06sec : 71htm/75etm : 7.06/7.46tps


5th solve - 9.13


Spoiler



R2 F2 D2 L' B2 D R' U2 F2 D2 L U F2 D F' D2 F

z x2 // inspection
R D' x' R' U2' x (U D') // cross
L' U2 L L' L U L' U' L // 1st pair
U R U2' R2' U' R2 // 2nd pair
U2' R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
d U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U2 U' R U' R u' R2 // PLL
alg.garron

9.13sec : 58htm/62etm : 6.35/6.79tps


----------



## AndyK (Oct 23, 2011)

That last post was awesome, I hope everyone saw it.

I think it would be cool if the new OH WR Avg5 was reconstructed:


Spoiler


----------



## Anthony (Oct 23, 2011)

AndyK said:


> I think it would be cool if the new OH WR Avg5 was reconstructed



I want to see his last solve's F2L. It was sub 6.


----------



## Brest (Oct 25, 2011)

*Michał Pleskowicz* - 13.57 3x3 OH WR av5 - World Championships 2011



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]M3AQvpCYTIM[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve - (12.34)



L2 U R L2 D' R D R' L B' D R2 D F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' B2

U x U r' U2' r' x D' R  // Xcross
z U' R U // 2nd pair
R U R' U' R' (y x) R' U' R U R' U2' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2' z U R2 U' F' R U R U' R' x U R // ZBLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.34	42	3.40	53	4.29	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.21	7	2.18	10	3.12		Cross+1/F2L	37.2%	23.3%	27.0%
F2L	8.62	30	3.48	37	4.29		F2L/Total	69.9%	71.4%	69.8%
LL	3.72	12	3.23	16	4.30		LL/Total	30.1%	28.6%	30.2%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve - (15.83)



R L' U B2 R2 D F D2 L' F2 B D R2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D

x // inspection
r D' r U x' U2' F U' R' D // cross
U2' R U R' U y R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' R U' R' U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
z U R2 U' R' U R U' // 3rd pair
z' U' R U2' R' U z' y' U' R U R' x // 4th pair
U2' r' U' R U' R' U2' r // OLL
r x' R U2' R' r' U' u' R2' U z' R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.83	60	3.79	77	4.86	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.98	17	3.41	21	4.22		Cross+1/F2L	45.9%	41.5%	40.4%
F2L	10.85	41	3.78	52	4.79		F2L/Total	68.5%	68.3%	67.5%
LL	4.98	19	3.82	25	5.02		LL/Total	31.5%	31.7%	32.5%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve - 12.97



F' B2 L' B' D2 B2 R' U' L' U' B D L2 U' D' B2 D L2 D F2 L2

x2 // inspection
r R U' x' D' R' D' // cross
U' R' U R U2' z U R U' z' // 1st pair
U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' R' U2' R // 3rd pair
U2' R U' R' U z' y' U' R U R' x // 4th pair
U' r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U2' x U2' R2 U z U R' z' R2 z R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.97	48	3.70	67	5.17	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.17	14	3.36	18	4.32		Cross+1/F2L	50.6%	46.7%	43.9%
F2L	8.24	30	3.64	41	4.98		F2L/Total	63.5%	62.5%	61.2%
LL	4.73	18	3.81	26	5.50		LL/Total	36.5%	37.5%	38.8%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve - 15.11



F2 U' F D R' B' U' D' L U' L2 U R2 F2 R2 U L2 U D

y2 x // inspection
(U' D) r D z' U' R z r x' D' // cross
y' R U R' U' y' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R U y R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' (R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U F (R U R' U')2 (y z) U' // OLL
R' U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.11	72	4.77	80	5.29	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.57	19	3.41	23	4.13		Cross+1/F2L	58.0%	40.4%	43.4%
F2L	9.61	47	4.89	53	5.52		F2L/Total	63.6%	65.3%	66.3%
LL	5.50	25	4.55	27	4.91		LL/Total	36.4%	34.7%	33.8%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve - 12.63



B U B2 R U' F' L2 B' R D L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2

x2 y // inspection
U2' R' y' R' U R' y' R D R2// Xcross
U3' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U U' x' R U' R2 D R2 U R2 D' R x // OLL
U' z U2' R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.63	52	4.12	67	5.30	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.95	8	2.71	12	4.07		Cross+1/F2L	49.8%	28.6%	33.3%
F2L	5.92	28	4.73	36	6.08		F2L/Total	46.9%	53.8%	53.7%
LL	6.71	24	3.58	31	4.62		LL/Total	53.1%	46.2%	46.3%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.57	57.33	4.23	71.33	5.26	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.23	13.67	3.23	17.67	4.18		Cross+1/F2L	53.4%	39.0%	40.8%
F2L	7.92	35.00	4.42	43.33	5.47		F2L/Total	58.4%	61.0%	60.7%
LL	5.65	22.33	3.96	28.00	4.96		LL/Total	41.6%	39.0%	39.3%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.78	54.80	3.98	68.80	4.99	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.18	13.00	3.11	16.80	4.02		Cross+1/F2L	48.3%	36.9%	38.4%
F2L	8.65	35.20	4.07	43.80	5.06		F2L/Total	62.8%	64.2%	63.7%
LL	5.13	19.60	3.82	25.00	4.88		LL/Total	37.2%	35.8%	36.3%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.34	42	4.77	53	5.30[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.95	7	3.41	10	4.32
F2L	5.92	28	4.89	36	6.08
LL	3.72	12	4.55	16	5.50
```


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Oct 27, 2011)

Is it okay if I post my on vid here to be reconstructed?
(it's nothing important though)
I have the scrambles too.

guess it is.

1. 12.984 L' R2 D' F L B2 D F U2 B D' U' F B' L' D2 B' U' R L' U L2 D' R U' 
2. 12.267 F' B U D2 L D' F D U F' R2 U2 R2 B' L' R F' U B F' U' L2 B D2 B 
3. (12.041) F R' B R2 U B' U L' B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 F' U R L U' F U' R L2 F' L2 
4. (14.150) B' R' D2 B' L' D' U F2 R2 D' B2 D' R B' L2 U' B2 F' D R' D2 B U B' F' 
5. 13.319 R' B' R2 D' U' B2 F' U F' R U' B2 D2 F2 B' U2 D2 F' L R' U' F2 B' L F2
http://www.4shared.com/video/_xcL6B8X/12...g5_LM.html
I might have done some of the scrambles wrong so...
sorry if it'll be harder.
I'll be very thankfull!!!

Gee, no one comes here anymore?


----------



## Brest (Oct 28, 2011)

DRAGON_RYU said:


> Is it okay if I post my on vid here to be reconstructed?
> (it's nothing important though)
> I have the scrambles too.
> 
> ...


1st solve - 12.984


Spoiler



L' R2 D' F L B2 D F U2 B D' U' F B' L' D2 B' U' R L' U L2 D' R U'

x' y // inspection
r U r' D' L' U // cross
R U R' U' x' R2 U' R' U // 1st pair
x R U' R' U l' U R U' // 2nd pair
R' U' R2 U R' U' R U // 3rd pair
x R2 U' R U R' U' R' U // 4th pair
z' F U R U' (y x) U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
y' R U' L' U R' U' R U' L U R' U2' L' U2 L // PLL
alg.garron

12.984 : 63htm/4.85tps : 69etm/5.31tps


2nd solve - 12.267


Spoiler



F' B U D2 L D' F D U F' R2 U2 R2 B' L' R F' U B F' U' L2 B D2 B

z' // inspection
R F' U (x' R) U' R' U' x' U // cross
(x' R) U' R U R2' U' R U // 1st pair
(x' R') U' R U R' U' R' U // 2nd pair
x' R' U R' U' (x' R) U' R' U // 3rd pair
x R x U R U' R U l' f' // 4th pair
U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
y2' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
alg.garron

12.267sec : 65htm/5.30tps : 71etm/5.79tps


3rd solve - (12.041)


Spoiler



F R' B R2 U B' U L' B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 F' U R L U' F U' R L2 F' L2

z y2 // inspection
r' R U x U2 R U x U' r // cross
R2' F R F' x' R2 U' R' U // 1st pair
x' R2 U' R' U (x' R) U R U' // 2nd pair
R U' R U l' U R U' // 3rd pair
R x U R U' R U l' f' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // PLL
alg.garron

12.041sec : 67htm/5.56tps : 72etm/5.98tps


4th solve - (14.150)


Spoiler



B' R' D2 B' L' D' U F2 R2 D' B2 D' R B' L2 U' B2 F' D R' D2 B U B' F'

x y' // inspection
U L D2' x' r U2 r // cross
l' U R' U' D R' D' // 1st pair
x' R2 U2 R2 U R U' R U2 // 2nd pair
x' R' U' R U R' U' R' U // 3rd pair
(x' R') U R' U' R2 U l' f' // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' R' U x // OLL
U3' R U' L' U R' U' R U' L U R' U2' L' U2 L U' // PLL
alg.garron

14.150sec : 67htm/4.73tps : 75etm/5.30tps


5th solve - 13.319


Spoiler



R' B' R2 D' U' B2 F' U F' R U' B2 D2 F2 B' U2 D2 F' L R' U' F2 B' L F2

x2 z // (U' r r' U) inspection
U' r F2 U' x' U r' U r // cross
U' R U (R' l') U R U' // 1st pair
R' U' R U l' U R' U' // 2nd pair
x R2 U R U' R U R' U' // 3rd pair
R U' R U R (R2' l') U R U' z' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U3 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R x' R U2 // PLL
alg.garron

13.319sec : 66htm/4.96tps : 71etm/5.33tps


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 5, 2011)

Breandan Vallance 8.04 avg of 12 Reconstructions



Spoiler











1. (6.76) F2 L F' D' B R' L' F2 L' R2 F2 B2 L B L2 R' B' U' L' D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 D2



Spoiler



y
D' R' F2 y' D R U' R D
y' R U2 R' U R U' R'
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R
U y' R U' R' U y' R' U R
R U R' U R U2 R'
z U' R D' R2 U R' D U' R D' R2 U R' D

41 moves HTM = 6.36 TPS



2. 7.42 U' L D2 L U' R D B' F' D B D2 R D' R' F U2 L' D' R2 D2 F' B R2 F2 



Spoiler



y2 x
R2 U' D' r' D'
U2 R' U R U' R' U R
U' L U L' U L' U L
y' R' U' R U' L F' L' F
U' R' U R
U' r U R' U R U2 r'
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2

55 moves HTM = 7.41 TPS



3. 7.46 B R D' F L' U2 L R F' L' B D2 U' B2 F L F' D2 L' B' L U2 B U D 



Spoiler



y2
R D R L' U R' F R
U2 R' U' R
R U' R' U' R U R'
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' R U' R' U y' R' U R
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
U2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

57 moves HTM = 7.64 TPS



4. 7.86 F' R2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 B2 D' F D U R L' D' F2 U R2 B' F2 R' F2 R' D2 U'



Spoiler



U' R' F L2 D L D
U R' U' R U2 R' U R
U' L' U L y' U R' U R
y' U' R U' R' U R U R'
y R U R'
F R U R' U F' U' F U' F'
U L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F

59 moves HTM = 7.51 TPS



5. 9.47 L' B R' B' F U' B D2 U L B2 R L2 D2 B L2 F2 B' D2 R' F' D F2 B' R 



Spoiler



y'
R2 F' D' R' D2 R D
U L' U' L U' L' U L
U2 R' U R
L U L' y U R' U' R
U2 y' M U L F' L' U' M'
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
U y R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R

56 moves HTM = 5.91 TPS



6. 7.41 B L R' F' U2 D2 R' D' L D2 L D2 L F R2 F' B2 L2 U' F2 L' R' F2 R2 L 



Spoiler



x2
U D l U D' R2 x' L2
U' L U L' U L U' L'
L' U L U' L' U' L
U R' U R U' y R U' R'
U2 y' R U' R' U y' R' U R
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U

60 moves HTM = 8.10 TPS



7. 8.26 R' U2 D2 R2 U2 R' D2 U F2 D L2 D' R2 D2 F' L U R' D F2 U L R B2 R2



Spoiler



y
F2 L' U' F R F' R
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
L U L' U' y' L' U L
U R U R' F U R U' R' F' R U R'
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
y' x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R'

59 moves HTM = 7.14 TPS



8. 8.98 F' D2 R B D2 F' U2 L' F2 U' L' R' D' R2 F' U2 L2 F2 L D' R L' F B' D



Spoiler



y2
D' U' L F R' D R D'
y' R U R2 U' R
U' L U' L' U y' L' U L
U' R U R2 U2 R
U r' U2 R2 U R2 U r
U' l' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R2 D
x' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U

58 moves HTM = 6.46 TPS



9. 8.13 R' L' B' U' R' B' D' B2 D U B2 F U2 R2 F' B2 R2 B2 R2 F' U L' R' B U' 



Spoiler



y x'
U r R2 F D' L
U y' R' U' R
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L
y' R' U R U' R' U R
U' r' R2 B U B' U' R' U M'
U' R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U2

58 moves HTM = 7.13 TPS



10. 7.12 B' L2 B R' D2 L D' F2 D' U R' D2 U2 B' L F2 L' B2 L' U2 L' F L2 F U' 



Spoiler



y
B R2 F R D2
U R' U' R U' R' U R
U R U' R' U' L' U' L
L U' L' U y R' U R
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M'

47 moves HTM = 6.60 TPS



11. 8.33 F R L' D F2 U B2 L' U' R B' F L2 D2 U2 R' L U R D' R2 F2 U' B' R' 



Spoiler



y x
r' R D' R' D'
y U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U' R U R'
y' R U' R' U R U R'
U' L' U L U L' U' L U L' U' L
U' r U r' U2 R U2 R' U2 r U' r'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2

66 moves HTM = 7.92 TPS



12. (11.68) D2 L2 U' B U2 F' U' F' U' B' R' U F L' B2 U2 B' U' L' D U R2 D' B U'



Spoiler



y2
U D L F' y R2
y U R U R' L' U L
R U2 R2 U' R
y' R' U' R U2 R' U R
U L F' L' F L' U L
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2

57 moves HTM = 4.88 TPS


----------



## JyH (Nov 10, 2011)

I got a forced OLL skip (R U2 R') that turned into a PLL skip, and I would like to find the solution. There's no video, so it will be much harder, but I'd be really thankful if someone found the solution. It wasn't a particularly good time, I would just like to see how I solved it. It's possible that I scrambled wrong and still had the same or similar cross, or that I just took the wrong scramble from qqtimer. I don't know, but I'm 80% sure that this is the right scramble. Here it is and what I think the cross was:

D2 U' L2 R2 B' D' F2 B' D2 F' B D2 R D' B2 L R' F L2 F2 D L' R2 B' D2 

y B' U' D R' F L' or y B' D L' U' R' F

Again, I know it would be hard to reconstruct without a video, but I like having my LL skips reconstructed. Thanks to anyone who tries.


----------



## Brest (Nov 10, 2011)

JyH said:


> I got a forced OLL skip (R U2 R') that turned into a PLL skip, and I would like to find the solution. There's no video, so it will be much harder, but I'd be really thankful if someone found the solution. It wasn't a particularly good time, I would just like to see how I solved it. It's possible that I scrambled wrong and still had the same or similar cross, or that I just took the wrong scramble from qqtimer. I don't know, but I'm 80% sure that this is the right scramble. Here it is and what I think the cross was:
> 
> D2 U' L2 R2 B' D' F2 B' D2 F' B D2 R D' B2 L R' F L2 F2 D L' R2 B' D2
> 
> ...



y B' U' D R' F L' // cross
R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair
L' U L U' y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
y U R U R U R' U' R' U' R' // L3E
36htm alg.garron

I'm sure it's not your solve, but there's a nice skip.


----------



## JyH (Nov 10, 2011)

Brest said:


> y B' U' D R' F L' // cross
> R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair
> L' U L U' y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
> U2 L' U L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
> ...


 
That doesn't seem to be it, but thanks for the effort! I find it really strange that you found a completely different LL skip using the same cross.


----------



## mycube (Nov 10, 2011)

Is there a reconstruction of the single 5x5 WR?
I don't know if I had not seen it or is there none?


----------



## Brest (Nov 12, 2011)

Tristan Wright - "Official Best 3x3x3 & 4x4x4" (Indiana 2011)


Spoiler










3x3x3 - 11.81


Spoiler



D U R2 B2 U F' U L' R2 B2 L' B' L' R F2 L U2 B U

x' // inspection
D2 L2 (y' x) R' x' L // cross
L' U L // 1st pair
U R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U' U' R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U' y L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
R' U2 R U2' l' U l U R' U' l' U' R2 // PLL
alg.garron

11.81sec : 56htm/4.74tps : 61etm/5.17tps


4x4x4 - 56.59


Spoiler



U B U2 B2 D U2 L u' f F' u f r2 u U' B L B2 F2 D2 B' F' L2 R2 D2 r' D' L' B D2 r f' u' B L' r' u r' R U'

y2 x // inspection
// centres (~11sec : 29htm/2.64tps : 36etm/3.27tps)
U r' d' z' // blue
U' l U2' r' (z x') U l' (y' x') r U2 l' // green
U (y x2') r U' (r' l') // white
x2' l' U' r U2 l' U2 l // red
x' F' U l' U2 r // yellow/orange
// edges (~20sec : 45htm/2.25tps : 57etm/2.85tps)
// OB free
x' U' R' U2 F' (y' x') u // RW
y' R U' R' u' // OW
y2 U' 3d' L' U L y' u' // GO
(x y') U R U' l // BY
(y x') U' R U' R' u // YO
L' U' L u' // GW
z2 U' 3l u // YG
L' U L u' // RG
y U' 3d' L' U L u' // RB
y' R U2' R' u // YR/BW
// 3x3x3 (~26sec : 81htm/3.12tps : 94etm/3.62tps)
(x2 z) U' U (y' z) 3l U' y 3r' U' L U' (y x) U R' U2 3l U' 3l' U 3l y U U' 3r U2' 3r' // Xcross
y U U' R U' U2 R' U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' y U' R U' 3l U' R' U 3l' // 3rd pair
U2 y' R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U2 y (r2 R2') U2 (r2 R2') u2 (r2 R2') u2 // permutation parity
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U // PLL

56.59sec : 155htm/2.74tps : 187etm/3.30tps

alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations


Notes
All notation is SiGN
Scramble with White on U & Green on F
Rotations may not be actually what was performed
Move counts are estimated using [wiki]HTM[/wiki] & [wiki]ETM[/wiki]

Thanks to Mike Hughey for the 4x4x4 scrambles.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 12, 2011)

JyH said:


> I got a forced OLL skip (R U2 R') that turned into a PLL skip, and I would like to find the solution. There's no video, so it will be much harder, but I'd be really thankful if someone found the solution. It wasn't a particularly good time, I would just like to see how I solved it. It's possible that I scrambled wrong and still had the same or similar cross, or that I just took the wrong scramble from qqtimer. I don't know, but I'm 80% sure that this is the right scramble. Here it is and what I think the cross was:
> 
> D2 U' L2 R2 B' D' F2 B' D2 F' B D2 R D' B2 L R' F L2 F2 D L' R2 B' D2
> 
> ...


Probably not your solve, but here's an LL skip:

D2 U' L2 R2 B' D' F2 B' D2 F' B D2 R D' B2 L R' F L2 F2 D L' R2 B' D2

y B' U' D R' F L'
R' U2 R2 U R'
L' U L U' y' R U' R'
y U R U R U R U' R' U' R'
y R' U R U2 R' U R (35 htm)


----------



## Brest (Nov 12, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Probably not your solve, but here's an LL skip:
> 
> D2 U' L2 R2 B' D' F2 B' D2 F' B D2 R D' B2 L R' F L2 F2 D L' R2 B' D2
> 
> ...


 


Brest said:


> y B' U' D R' F L' // cross
> R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair
> L' U L U' y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
> U2 L' U L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
> ...


Basically the same. Your 3rd pair and my 4th pair are an edge cycle, so the other pieces are unchanged. Yours is an AUF better in turn count! =)


----------



## CRO (Nov 12, 2011)

Brest, can you please do this when you have time?

I don't think it should be hard


----------



## Brest (Nov 13, 2011)

CRO said:


> Spoiler


U2 R' D2 F2 U F2 U2 F' R2 U L' U' B' U' R' U F' R2 F2

x2 y // inspection
F R2 D' // cross
R' U2 R U' y R U R' // 1st pair
U' y U' R' U R y L' U' L // 2nd pair
y L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2 U2' y2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL

alg.garron

9.78sec : 53htm/5.42tps : 64etm/6.54tps


----------



## JyH (Nov 13, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Probably not your solve, but here's an LL skip:
> 
> D2 U' L2 R2 B' D' F2 B' D2 F' B D2 R D' B2 L R' F L2 F2 D L' R2 B' D2
> 
> ...


 
Haha, nice. I've given up on finding it, so don't worry about it. Thanks for trying, though.


----------



## Brest (Nov 13, 2011)

Feliks Zemdegs - "OH: 13.21 average of 5 (9.88 PLL skip)" (unofficial)


Spoiler










1st solve - 15.07


Spoiler



D2 L2 U2 D R' L' U L2 B2 U D' F2 L R2 F' U2 B2 D L U' B L2 D B F2

x2 y // inspection
U' R U R' r2 (D U') // cross
z U R2 U2' R' U	 // 1st pair
z' R' U' R U' (y z) U' R U // 2nd pair
z' U' R U' R2 U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r U2' R' U' R U' r' // OLL
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2' // PLL
alg.garron

15.07sec : 58htm/3.85tps : 69etm/4.58tps
13.12sec : 58htm/4.42tps : 69etm/5.26tps


2nd solve - 11.87


Spoiler



U2 D' F' L2 B' U' L' U F U' R2 B' D' B2 L F2 D' B F2 L R D' B R2 L

x // inspection
U2' z D z U' R' u' U R2 U' R' // Xcross
y U' R U' R' y R U R' // 2nd pair
U2' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' z U' R' U // 4th pair
R z' U r U2' R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' (y' x') U2' R2 U' z U' R z' R2 U' L U' // PLL
alg.garron

11.87sec : 47htm/3.96tps : 61etm/5.14tps


3rd solve - (16.94)


Spoiler



U F2 B R B L' R2 D U2 F L2 U' B L D' B2 U' D' F' R' D L2 B L' D

z // inspection
U2' R y L' R' D2 R // cross
U R U2' R' // 1st pair
U' (y z) U R' U' // 2nd pair
z' U' R U' R' U y R U' R' // 3rd pair
U r U' z U' R U R' U' x' R // 4th pair
U2' R' U' (x y) U' R U (x' z') R // OLL
U' z' U' (x y) U R' z' R2 z U' U U' U R U' z' U' R2 U' y U' R2 // PLL
alg.garron

16.94sec : 54htm/3.19tps : 73etm/4.31tps


4th solve - 12.68


Spoiler



R' U2 F' U' R2 F2 D2 U R2 B' U D' F' B2 U R F' D L' F' B L' U' L2 F'

x' // inspection
(U' D) R' z U2' x' D2 // cross
U' R U' R' U' R U2' R' // 1st pair
R' U R // 2nd pair
U' (y z) U R U' R U R U' // 3rd pair
(x z') U' R U2' R' r R' U R U' r' // ZBLS
U2' R' U R U' R2 (z x') D' R' D R (x' y) U R U' R' U2' (x y) U2' // PLL
alg.garron

12.68sec : 54htm/4.26tps : 67etm/5.28tps


5th solve - (9.88)


Spoiler



L B2 F2 U F2 U' R L' U' L2 D' B2 U2 D' B' F U L2 R F B R' B2 D F'

y x2 // inspection
D R' r x' r z R2' y R' U' z' U' R' U R u' // XXcross
U2' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U y R' U2' R U2' R' U2' R // 4th pair
U' U R2 z' R U' z U2' R z' R' U' z U2' R' // L3C
alg.garron

9.88sec : 35htm/3.54tps : 52etm/5.26tps


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 13, 2011)

Yo, can anyone reconstruct this? It's my friend's solve, and this is his "PB" but I have a feeling he cheated because he averages ~50.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLvMdWXV25k

Not all sides of the cube are shown before solving, so the best I've been able to get of the entire cube's image is all but 3 edge pieces. Thanks in advance to whoever does this,

~Jaycee


----------



## Brest (Nov 13, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Spoiler


B' U2 B2 R D2 R' B2 U2 B F' D F2 D' U R U' L'

y x' // inspection
U L y' x' R y x' R' D' // XXXcross
y U y U' L' U L d R U' R' // 4th pair
y x U R x' U R' d' L' // EO
y R U R' U R U2 R' // CO
U' R' R d' x R' U R' z' R2 x2 z' R D' R' y z R2 z' y' R2 // CP
y' x' R' z' y x U2 x' U r R' U2 r' R U x U2 // EP
alg.garron


22.48sec : 50htm/2.22tps : 69etm/3.07tps


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 13, 2011)

Dude. Thank you so much.

EDIT : I'm going to rewrite this in a less accurate but easier to read solution. 

y x'
U L x' y D R' D'
y2 L' U L d R U' R'
y F R U R' U' F'
y2 R U R' U R U2 R'
U' d' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2
y' U' F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2


----------



## CRO (Nov 13, 2011)

@Brest

Thanks!


----------



## Brest (Nov 13, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Dude. Thank you so much.
> 
> EDIT : I'm going to rewrite than in a less accurate but easier to read solution.


Fair fair, good call. Sometimes, while trying to be as accurate as possible, I think I include too many rotations. Sometimes it isn't very easy to grok, like this:
U' R' R d' x R' U R' z' R2 x2 z' R D' R' y z R2 z' y' R2 // CP
y' x' R' z' y x U2 x' U r R' U2 r' R U x U2 // EP
That is very close to what was executed, but really that's probably too much detail.



CRO said:


> @Brest
> 
> Thanks!


No worries guys, you're welcome.


----------



## Brest (Nov 15, 2011)

Yu Nakajima - 7th place place World Championship 2011 - 10.62 average of 5


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 14.28


Spoiler



U2 F R2 F2 R' U2 B R2 F2 L' U' R F2 L2 U' R' F U'

y2 // inspection
u' B r U' r' u' R2 // cross
R' R d' R U' R' y U' L U' L' // 1st pair
d' R U' R' U' L U' U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2 L' U L U R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U U' L U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' R R' R U R' U R U' U U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' U R U R' y' R2' u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2' // PLL
alg.garron

14.28sec : 82htm/5.74tps : 86etm/6.02tps


2nd solve - 10.81


Spoiler



R2 D L2 U' F' L2 F' R2 B' L' D2 B' U F2 L D2 U' F

u L' u F' R // cross
y U' R' F R F' y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' U U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U' y2' R' U R' d' R' F' R U' U R U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
alg.garron

10.81sec : 60htm/5.55tps : 65etm/6.01tps


3rd solve - 10.61


Spoiler



B' F2 D2 F D' F D2 U' B R2 D B2 F2 L B' R2 F' R F'

y2 // inspection
U' r R' U D' x' U R2' // cross
y U U2' R' U R2 U R' // 1st pair
U' R' F U' F' R // 2nd pair
y' U' y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2' R U R' U' R R' R U R' // 4th pair
U2' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2' F' z l u	 // PLL
alg.garron

10.61sec : 62htm/5.84tps : 69etm/6.50tps


4th solve - 8.81


Spoiler



R2 B' F2 U F L' B D' B' U2 B2 F' R2 B2 D F R2 U'

y // inspection
R' D F r l u' R u' // cross
U L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL
alg.garron

8.81sec : 71htm/8.00tps : 74etm/8.40tps


5th solve - 10.43


Spoiler



R2 F2 D2 L' B2 D R' U2 F2 D2 L U F2 D F' D2 F

y' x' // inspection
U x U2' L2 F' u // cross
y' U' R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
U' L' U L L' U L d' L U L' // 2nd pair
U L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
U y R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
alg.garron

10.43sec : 69htm/6.62tps : 75etm/7.19tps


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Brest? 

some stuff:

1st: OLL = r U R' U' M U R U' R', PLL = U2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
2nd: OLL = antisune, PLL = R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D
3rd: OLL = x' R U' R' D R U R' D, PLL = T perm
4th: OLL = R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R, PLL = R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U
5th: OLL = L F' L' U L U F U' L', PLL = f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2


----------



## qqwref (Nov 15, 2011)

Brest said:


> B' U2 B2 R D2 R' B2 U2 B F' D F2 D' U R U' L'


xxxcross: x' r F U R' U' z2
F2L4: L' U' L U y' R U R' 
OLL: y' F R U R' U' F' 
PLL: U'
19 htm :O That is definitely a lolscramble.


----------



## Brest (Nov 17, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was hard with:

no scrambles *and* no inspection time
missing the start of solves
poor quality video: grainy and low frame rate; was the camera a phone?
4th solve out of focus...
Arrgh the headaches! But I got it. 

1st solve - 14.09


Spoiler



U F2 D B L' U L R U' R U B' L R D2 R' U2

y' // inspection
l D' l' U2 x' D' x' D' // cross
U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U2' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U3 R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R // 4th pair
R L l' U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
U2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
alg.garron

14.09sec : 68htm/4.83tps : 77etm/5.46tps


2nd solve - 12.80


Spoiler



D U L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U F2 U L' R2 D' B2 D L' B U

z2 // inspection
l u' R u' // cross
U2' y' L U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' y' U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U2' R U R' R R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U U2' R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 (U D') R U' R' D // PLL
alg.garron

12.80sec : 58htm/4.53tps : 64etm/5.00tps


3rd solve - (11.72)


Spoiler



R2 B2 L2 B' D L2 D' B D' F L F' D U2 F' L

x y2 // inspection
U2 l' U2 l2 // cross
U2 y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U y' U y' U R' U2' R d R U R' // 2nd pair
d' U' R U2' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U U' R U2' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U (y' x') R U' R' D R U R' D' x // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
alg.garron

11.72sec : 63htm/5.38tps : 72etm/6.14tps


4th solve - 12.16


Spoiler



R F2 U2 L R B2 R U F2 L' B' L D U2 B2 L' U'

x' y // inspection
r' R U D R' (U D') // cross
U L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2 R' U R U' R' U R U' y' L U L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U y' U R' U' R l U' R' U x // 4th pair
U2' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // OLL
U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
alg.garron

12.16sec : 68htm/5.59tps : 74etm/6.09tps


Spoiler



x' y
r' R U D R' D'
U2 L U' L'
U R' U2' R d' R U R'
y' R U R'
L' U L y' U' R U R' U R U R'
U r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r
skip! =)





5th solve - (18.53)


Spoiler



B2 F2 L F2 L2 F2 R D L' F U2 R2 B' U2 B2 U2 L R F2

x // inspection
U R' U' (x' y') R' F R R' U U' R R2' F R2 // cross
R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
U y' U' R' U R y' U' R U' R' r' U' R U M' // 2nd pair
U2 y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' y' R' U2' U U' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
U2 U' F' U' f S' R2 u R' U R u' E' R u' R2 U // PLL
alg.garron

18.53sec : 92htm/4.96tps : 98etm/5.29tps


----------



## Brest (Nov 18, 2011)

Ron van Bruchem - 9.88 single - Iran Open 2011


Spoiler



I'm not sure if there are any moves before the camera focuses on the cube, however I think this is correct from then onwards.


Spoiler










B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 B' L2 F2 U' L2 D L2 B' L B2 F' L U'

x y2 // inspection
U L x' z L U2 z' // cross (+4-2)
y' U' R U R2' U2 R // 1st pair (+3)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' y' L' U L // 3rd pair (+1)
U2' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // 4th pair (+2)
U F R U R' d' L' // OLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // PLL
alg.garron

9.88sec : 48htm/56erm : 4.86/5.67tps


Sergey Ryabko - 7.80 single - World Championship 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler










D2 B2 D' U2 R D U B R F' D' U2 L' F2 L F' R U

z' // inspection
U2 x' U' L U // cross
x2 (l' R') l' U R' U' x' U R2 U' // 1st pair
x R' U R2 U' R' F' R' F // 2nd pair
U' R' U l' U R U' // 3rd pair
x2' R x U R U' x' R U' R' (U z') // 4th pair (OLL skip)
U' L' U l' y (R l) U R' U' R2 (U D) R' // PLL
alg.garron

7.80sec : 48htm/52etm : 6.15/6.67tps


Mats Valk - 2 solves from 9.09 av5 - Dutch Open 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 11.46


Spoiler



D2 L2 F U2 B' L F2 D' R' F' L U' F L2 U2 B2 D2 R

x y2 // inspection
R' F R' D U2 L F' u' // cross
U2' y' U' R U R' U' R U R' y L U L' // 1st pair
y' R U R' U' R U R' d' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U R' U' R d R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' L' U2 L U' y' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R // OLL
U' U L' U R' z R2 U R' U' R2 D U R // PLL
alg.garron

11.46sec : 83htm/7.24tps : 90etm/7.85tps


2nd solve - 8.59


Spoiler



B2 L' R' F2 L R2 D2 B2 F' L B' U F D' U2 R' U F2 D'

x2 // inspection
R U x' u' U R' D2 // cross
U2' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' y L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y2' R U2' R' U2' y F R U' R' U R U' R' F' // ZBLS
y x R2' D2 R U R' D2 U' U R U' R // PLL
alg.garron

8.59sec : 53htm/6.17tps : 67etm/7.80tps





Yu Sajima - 7.87 single - Matsudo Autumn 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler










L' U2 L' F2 L2 U2 R2 U L' F L' D2 B' F' U' L2 B2 R2

y2 // inspection
L' D2' r U' x' // cross
U' R' U2' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R' U' R y' l U' R' F R U l' // OLL
U' R' d' F R2 u R' U R2 R' U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
alg.garron

7.87sec : 60htm/tps : 64etm/tps


Joey Gouly - 10.96+ single - UK Open 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler










B2 L' F2 D2 R F2 R2 B2 D' R B2 R F2 R2 F' U R D2 R2

x' // inspection
F R' L U L' U' L D2 // Xcross
U R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U' y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
alg.garron

8.96(+2)sec : 44htm/4.91tps : 47etm/5.25tps


Breandan Vallance & Rowan Kinneavy - 1st & 3rd UK Open 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler










Breandan Vallance - 9.48 average - 1st place UK Open 2011


Spoiler



1st solve - 8.86


Spoiler



D F2 U' L2 U B2 F D U2 R D' L' U2 B' U B D2 R2 D2

x // inspection
r' U R2' d R2' // cross
y R U' R' U2' R' U R // 1st pair
y' L' U' L U y L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L d R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL
alg.garron

8.86sec : 60htm/6.77tps : 63etm/7.11tps


2nd solve - (8.13)


Spoiler



D2 U2 L F2 L2 B' L' D' L' B' D2 U' B F' L' B2 U' L'

y2 // inspection
D' F L U' R2 y R' D2 // cross
y R U' R' // 1st pair
U R' U R y L U L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
alg.garron

8.13sec : 50htm/6.15tps : 54etm/6.64tps


3rd solve - 10.11


Spoiler



F2 L2 F2 L' R' F D R2 B2 L' B' F' R2 B' D' B2 R2 F2

y2 x // inspection
R (U D') r' // cross
U' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' y' (U R U' R')3 // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U R' U' U R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U' R2' r U' R U' R' U r' R2 U R' // OLL
x R2' D D R U R' D D R U' R // PLL
alg.garron

10.11sec : 64htm/6.33tps : 69etm/6.82tps


4th solve - 9.46


Spoiler



B2 L' F2 D2 R F2 R2 B2 D' R B2 R F2 R2 F' U R D2 R2

y' x' // inspection
U2 (l' R') F R u' L // cross
U R' U2' R2 U R' // 1st pair
y R U' R' y U2 F U' F' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U r' R U' r U2 r' U' R U' (R' M') // OLL
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U' U' M2' // PLL
alg.garron.us

9.46sec : 64htm/6.77tps : 68etm/7.19tps


5th solve - (10.36)


Spoiler



F2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 R D' R' F2 D F U' L B' U F L F'

y2 // inspection
R B' r U' r' R' D // cross
U' R U2' R2' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' U R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U U' r' U2' R U R' U r // OLL
x R' U R' D2' R U' R' D2' (R l) U2 // PLL
alg.garron.us

10.36sec : 61htm/5.89tps : 64etm/6.18tps





Rowan Kinneavy - 11.51 average - 3rd place UK Open 2011


Spoiler



1st solve - 10.94


Spoiler



D F2 U' L2 U B2 F D U2 R D' L' U2 B' U B D2 R2 D2

x // inspection
r' U R2' U y' R2' // cross
y R U' R' U R' U2' R // 1st pair
y' U' U L' U L U' y L U' L' // 2nd pair
U r' F' r U' y' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' R U R' U l' U R U' B2 R' U R U' x' // OLL
U3' R U R' F' R U2' R' U2' R' F R U R U2' R' U // PLL
alg.garron

10.94sec : 68htm/6.22tps : 76etm/6.95tps


2nd solve - 11.47


Spoiler



D2 U2 L F2 L2 B' L' D' L' B' D2 U' B F' L' B2 U' L'

y x2 // inspection
r (U' D) l D L2' // cross
U' y2' U' (R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U2' R' U R U' R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
U' y' R U R' U2' R U R' (U' d') R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
r U R' U' R r' U R U' R' // OLL
U2' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2' U' // PLL
alg.garron

11.47sec : 73htm/6.36tps : 80etm/6.97tps


3rd solve - (10.11)


Spoiler



F2 L2 F2 L' R' F D R2 B2 L' B' F' R2 B' D' B2 R2 F2

(l' L) (U' D) x' U2' R' // cross
U y' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U2' R U R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U2 y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' L' L r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' B // PLL
alg.garron

10.11sec : 67htm/6.33tps : 73etm/7.22tps


4th solve - (13.18)


Spoiler



B2 L' F2 D2 R F2 R2 B2 D' R B2 R F2 R2 F' U R D2 R2

R2' F' U' D' x' R U' x // cross
U' R' U' R U' y' L' U L U' y' L' U L // 1st pair
R' U R2 U R' y R' U R // 2nd pair
(R U R' U')2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U2' U R' U' l' U U' R x' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' R R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'	 // PLL
alg.garron

13.18sec : 80htm/6.07tps : 89etm/6.75tps


5th solve - 12.11


Spoiler



U2 F R2 U2 F U2 B2 R' D U2 R2 U2 L B F' U R F

y // inspection
R F R2 D2' R D R // cross
U' R2 U R U' R2' // 1st pair
U2' U2 y' U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' r' F' r d L U L' // 3rd pair
U U' R U R' U2' R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
U2' R' U2' R U R' U2' L U' R U L' U // PLL
alg.garron.us

12.11sec : 64htm/5.28tps : 69etm/5.70tps








Justin Badua - 3x3x3 13.85 av5 & 4x4x4 1:04.72 single - Indiana 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 12.66


Spoiler



R' F2 L2 F' L' U B2 D2 F U' F L2 U2 B' R D L

U2 R U' x U x D // cross
U2 R U' R' U2 L' U L // 1st pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U R' U' y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U L U2 L' U2 r U' r' U' L U r U r' L' U' // PLL
alg.garron.us

12.66sec : 67htm/5.29tps : 73etm/5.77tps


2nd solve - 13.59


Spoiler



B F2 U' B2 L R2 U2 B L B L2 U2 B' D2 U B R'

y // inspection
U' D R' R2 y r' R x' D' // cross
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
L' U2 L y' R U2' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2 R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U F U R U' R' F' // EO
U R U R' U R U2' R2' U' R U' R' U2' R // CO
U2 L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L // PLL
alg.garron

13.59sec : 75htm/5.52tps : 85etm/6.25tps


3rd solve - 14.44
D U R2 B2 U F' U L' R2 B2 L' B' L' R F2 L U2 B U

4th solve - 16.91


Spoiler



D F2 D2 U2 F' U' L' D' R' U F L' B F' D2 R' U

D' L U' l F U' x' R R2' u R' // cross
U R U2' R' U' y R' U' R // 1st pair
U2 y' R' U2 R L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U R U2 R U R' U2' R' U2 R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U2' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U R' F R' F' R2 U2' y l' U l F' // OLL
U R' U R' U' y R R2' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2' // PLL
alg.garron

16.91sec : 80htm/4.73tps : 96etm/5.68tps


5th solve - 13.53


Spoiler



F L2 U B' R' B U2 F' L' D' B U F2 D R F R'

y // inspection
F U R' F U2 x U2 x D' // cross
R U' R' U' y L U L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' y' L U L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' R U R' U' R U R' U2' y R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U3 F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL
alg.garron

13.53sec : 70htm/5.17tps : 79etm/5.84tps


4x4x4 2nd solve - 1:04.72


Spoiler



All notation is SiGN
Scramble with White on U & Green on F
Rotations may not be actually what was performed
Move counts are estimated using [wiki]HTM[/wiki] & [wiki]ETM[/wiki]

D' B' R2 F2 L' u' L2 D2 u R2 B2 f' F D L R2 B R D2 u2 U' B2 u' U2 r' D' r2 D B2 f2 F2 r D f F L' f D L r'

x y2 // inspection
centres (~15sec : 36htm/2.40tps : 46etm/3.07tps)
D' (r l) z r' x' // yellow
r U l' U' l U2 r' (z' x') U' r' z U' l' U2 l z // white
F x' r' x' // green
r U' r' F x' U2 l' U r U2 l l2' U2 l // orange
x' U' r U r' // red/blue
edges (~28sec : 61htm/2.18tps : 86etm/3.07tps)
U' U 3l y' U' y2' U R U' R' u // RW WG OY
x2 U2' (z x') U R' U' // BO
(x2' z)R U' R' // BW
y U x2 U2' x2' U y u' R' F z' R' u' R' R2 U' R' U y' R' U R u // RG
(x' y') 3l U (z y) U x2 3l2 y U y u' // YB GO RY
x2 U' 3r' U L U' (x' y') U y' U R U' R' u // YG BR
y' R' F z' R' u' R U' R' U y' R' U R u // OW BY
3x3x3 (~22sec : 85htm/3.86tps : 94etm/4.27tps)
z' U' x' U' R U 3l x' y' U R2' D' // cross
U2' L U' L' R' U2 R U F U F' // 1st pair
U' R U2 R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U' 3l 3l' R' U2 R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U' y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // EO
U2' R U R' U R U2 R' // CO
(R2 r2) U2 (R2 r2) u2 (R2 r2) u2 // permutation parity
U2' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // PLL

alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations

64.72sec : 182htm/2.81tps : 226etm/3.49tps





Anthony Brooks - 10.16 av5 - Indiana 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 7.59


Spoiler



B' D' R U' B D R U2 F D' U' R' F2 L B2 F U2

x y2 // inspection
D R2' F2 D2 // cross
U y' L' U L // 1st pair
U R' U R U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
L U L' U L U2' L' // OLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' // PLL
alg.garron

7.59sec : 50htm/6.59tps : 56etm/7.38tps


2nd solve - 10.36
F D2 U' F2 L' D' F R2 F U' B R D U2 L' D2 B' R2

3rd solve - 10.80


Spoiler



R' F2 L' F2 U2 F D2 R' U' F' U F U' F' L' D' F2

x y2 // inspection
D R2 D U L F' // cross
y' U2' R U' R' L' U' L // 1st pair
U' y R U R' U2' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
L U' L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U R' U R R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
alg.garron

10.80sec : 62htm/5.74tps : 68etm/6.30tps


4th solve - 9.33


Spoiler



U F2 D' F' D2 B2 D R2 B F U R D2 L2 F' D' R2 D'

x y // inspection
R' F D F' // cross
y U' L U L' // 1st pair
U' y' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' U2 R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R' U' R y' l U' R' F R U l' // OLL
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U2 // PLL
alg.garron

9.33sec : 57htm/6.11tps : 65etm/6.97tps


5th solve - 11.31


Spoiler



F2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 F D' L D' U' R2 U F2 L F D' L2 U'

x y' // inspection
L F' U y F' D R' L2' // cross
U U' L' U L U2 L U L' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U2' R' U2 R R' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U F' (L' U' L U)2 F // OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' R R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2' // PLL
alg.garron

11.31sec : 72htm/6.37tps : 76etm/6.72tps





Thom Barlow - 13.40 single - UK Open 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler










B2 F L2 F' U2 B L2 U' L R' B D' U L' F D2 L F R'

x' y // inspection
R' U' y R U' R' (y' x2) // LF block
r2' U2 L U' L' // LB pair
R R' U' R U M' U R2 U' (r' R') U' R U R // RF block
U2' r M' U R' U R U' R' U R // RB pair
U4 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL
(r' R) U M' // EO
U' M' U2 (r' R) U (M' R' r) U' (M' R' r) // EP
alg.garron

13.40sec : 55stm/4.10tps : 64etm/4.78tps


Feliks Zemdegs - 8.65 av12 - taking part in Russian speedcubing contest (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 10.52


Spoiler



R' L2 B2 U' L F B L2 R2 B F' D' F' B2 R L U' F' U B D2 U2 L2 R B

y2 x // inspection
R' D R2 U2' F2 // cross
y U R U' R' U2 R' U' R // 1st pair
y2' R U R' d R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2' y d' U' R' F R F' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2' R' U R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U R R2' U' R R' U R2 U R' y' R2' u' R U' R' U R' u R2' U' // PLL
alg.garron

10.52sec : 65htm/6.18tps : 74etm/7.03tps


2nd solve - 9.30


Spoiler



D' L' B' F D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 D B R2 B2 L' B2 U L2 F2 D U'

y2 x // inspection
r' R' F u' // cross
U2' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U R U' R' R U2 R' d' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
M2' U U2' L' L U (r' L') (l R) R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2' R' U // PLL
alg.garron

9.30sec : 75htm/8.06tps : 79etm/8.49tps


3rd solve - 9.11


Spoiler



B' L B D2 B R2 D' F2 U2 R U' L2 B2 L R' D L2 D U2 B2 F D B2 D2 U'

x' // inspection
F R D' L D' U' R // cross
U2' L' U L // 1st pair
u R U R' u' // 2nd pair
y2' U' U R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2' R U R' U' F' U F // 4th pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F // PLL
alg.garron

9.11sec : 55htm/6.04tps : 59etm/6.48tps


4th solve - 8.91


Spoiler



R2 D L' U2 D2 R' F' R U' F2 D' F' U2 D2 L' R' D2 R' B2 U L2 D R2 L2 U

z // inspection
F R2 U L2' // misaligned cross
U' L' U L U' R' U' R D2 // Xcross
R' U R U L U L' // 2nd pair
R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U y R U' R' U y' U R' U' x x' R2 // 4th pair
U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' R R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U' // PLL
alg.garron

8.91sec : 66htm/7.41tps : 70etm/7.86tps


5th solve - 7.83


Spoiler



R B2 L R B R' F2 D L2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 B R' U2 R2

y2 // inspection
(D U') R D' x' U' l' u' // cross
R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U d y' U R U' R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' y R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL
U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
alg.garron

7.83sec : 66htm/8.43tps : 70etm/8.94tps


6th solve - (6.91)


Spoiler



R2 F D2 B R2 L2 F2 D B L' U D B2 F L B U2 D2 R' B2 R2 L2 U L B2

x z' // inspection
r R2' F u' // cross
R U2' R2' U' R // 1st pair
y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U U' L' U' L U' L' U L U r U' r' F // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2' // PLL
alg.garron

6.91sec : 56htm/8.10tps : 62etm/8.97tps


7th solve - 7.66


Spoiler



D2 U' F' L' R' B' R' B' F' R2 L2 U2 L' U B2 L' R' F' B' R' U L2 F2 B L'

y // inspection
D U r U' r' L L' U' L D' R' // Xcross
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U2' R U' R' y R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U' r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
U2' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
alg.garron

7.66sec : 64htm/8.36tps : 71etm/9.27tps


8th solve - 7.05


Spoiler



B' F2 D' U2 L D' R2 L F2 B' L' U2 F' R' U2 F2 L U2 D2 L2 R' U2 F D B

y x' // inspection
D (r' L') U2 L U' L' U L // Xcross
y U R U' R' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U y' R' U' R U' x' R U' l' B // 4th pair
U2' R (r' L') U' L U' L' U2 L U' r R' // OLL
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U' // PLL
alg.garron

7.05sec : 56htm/7.94tps : 61etm/8.65tps


9th solve - 8.66


Spoiler



L R2 D' L F' L' D U B' R' U D' F' B' L2 U R F U R2 U2 F U2 D' F'

D (R l) U' l' F D' L u' // Xcross
y' U2' R U R' U' y' R U R' // missed pair
D' R U' R' u // 2nd pair
R U2' R' y R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2' L' U L y' R U2' R' // 4th pair
R R' U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
alg.garron

8.66sec : 57htm/6.58tps : 63etm/7.27tps


10th solve - 9.10


Spoiler



B2 D R' B' F2 D' F L B' F D' F2 D2 F' B2 U2 D F B2 D' U F U' B' R

z y2 // inspection
(D U') l D' R' D // cross
L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
U2 R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U R' U R y L U L' // 3rd pair
U2' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R' U2' R U R' F R' F' R U R // OLL
U' R2' F2 R U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U // PLL
alg.garron

9.10sec : 62htm/6.81tps : 64etm/7.03tps


11th solve - 8.36


Spoiler



R2 U L B2 F' L D F2 R L' B2 F2 R U F D B' U2 L B2 U L D' B F2

x2 // inspection
D' L' U2 (l R) D // cross
U L U' L' d L' U L // 1st pair
y' d U' R U2 R' y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
L U' L' U L U L' // 4th pair
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
L U2 L' U L L' U r U' r' U' L U r U L2' // PLL
alg.garron

8.36sec : 62htm/7.42tps : 64etm/7.66tps


12th solve - (13.06)


Spoiler



L2 D R2 D2 U F2 D2 L F R' D' B' L D2 R F2 L' F2 R B F2 D2 U2 B2 D

z2 // inspection
(U' D') R' F (R l) u // cross
U2' R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' y' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R U' R2' U' R y L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 R U2' R' U R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' r' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL
U' y' M2' U M' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' // missed PLL
M' U M' U' (r' R) U' (r' R) U2 M' // F2L
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // EO
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EP
alg.garron

13.06sec : 104htm/7.96tps : 104htm/7.96tps : 95etm/7.27tps





Andrew Ricci - 8.86 av5 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler













Spoiler



1st solve - 8.61


Spoiler



B' F' R2 U2 R2 U B2 D L' B2 R2 B U' R F L2 U F

x2 y // inspection
D U F R' r U2 x' // cross
R U R' U' y' R U R' // 1st pair
U R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U2 y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U3' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U (y2 x) U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 // PLL
alg.garron

8.61sec : 62htm/71etm : 7.20/8.25tps


2nd solve - 8.64


Spoiler



L R2 B2 R' U' B U' F' D R U' R U2 L2 D' L' F R' U2

x2 y // inspection
U' D' F r (x' y) F' R2 D // cross
U2' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' y' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL
alg.garron

8.64sec : 61htm/67etm : 7.06/7.75tps


3rd solve - 9.98


Spoiler



R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 F U2 F2 L' B' R2 D' R2 B' U L2

y x' // inspection
r' R U F R' D' // cross
U' y' U2 y' R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U L U L' // 2nd pair
U' y R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' y2' R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R // OLL
y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL
alg.garron

9.98sec : 63htm/72etm : 6.31/7.21tps


4th solve - 8.56


Spoiler



D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F' R2 D' F2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 F

x2 y' // inspection
U r U' x' U' R2 // cross
R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 R' U' R U2 U' U R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y2 R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
alg.garron

8.56sec : 68htm/71etm : 7.94/8.29tps


5th solve - 9.34


Spoiler



R2 B2 L R' B2 L U2 B' R F D' R D2 F D F2 L2 B2 R2

x' // inspection
r' U F R' U L2' D' // cross
U2' R' U R // 1st pair
y' L' U L // 2nd pair
(R U R' U')2 R U R' // 3rd pair
R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U R' U' R y R2' u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' // PLL
alg.garron

9.34sec : 57htm/61etm : 6.10/6.53tps








Amos Tay - 9.56 av12 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 8.81


Spoiler



B L' D' U' L2 F' D R' F' U L F D' L' D2 U R2 B' L R' F L2 B' L F

z2 // inspection
U' F R2 D2 U' R' F R2 // cross
y' U y' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U d R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U3' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2' // PLL
alg.garron

8.81sec : 58htm/67etm : 6.58/7.60tps


2nd solve - 8.89


Spoiler



R B' L2 F R' B2 R D2 F D L D2 R F2 R2 D L F2 L' R U' D' L' D' R'

x' // inspection
U' R F U r' // cross
R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
R' U' R y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U R' U2 U' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
U' U R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
alg.garron

8.89sec : 60htm/62etm : 6.75/6.97tps


3rd solve - (8.35)


Spoiler



L' R2 F' L2 B2 D' L2 B' D' R' F2 D' L' B2 D2 R' D R U' F2 B2 L R' U2 R'

x2 // inspection
R' U2' R' F D L' D2 // cross
y' U' R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
y2' U R U2' R2' R U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U2' // PLL
alg.garron

8.35sec : 54htm/61etm : 6.47/7.31tps


4th solve - 10.75


Spoiler



L2 U2 B L D L2 R2 U' L F2 R D' F R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 F' B' D' F' U2 R2 U2

x2 y' // inspection
D R F R D F' L // cross
R' U R // 1st pair
y2' U' F' U' F U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R' U R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' l' U R U' R' U R U' x' U R // OLL
U2 R' U R' y U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
alg.garron

10.75sec : 62htm/69etm : 5.77/6.42


5th solve - 9.67


Spoiler



B' U2 L' F U' R L U B R2 L2 U D R2 L2 U' F2 D L' B' R' D2 L' B' L2

z2 // inspection
R U' D F' D2 R L // cross
y2' U' U2 y' R U' R' // 1st pair
y R' U R U' y R U R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' y U' R U R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U2' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
alg.garron

9.67sec : 63htm/73etm : 6.51/7.55tps


6th solve - 8.52


Spoiler



F B' L' B2 F' U D F' L F2 R U' R U' B R F' R2 U2 R2 U' F2 L D2 U2

x2 y' // inspection
U R' D R2 L2' // cross
U' y R U' R' y U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' y U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
R2' R U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' // PLL
alg.garron

8.52sec : 58htm/63etm : 6.81/7.39tps


7th solve - 10.37


Spoiler



D2 U' F' U2 F R F2 B' U R' F B2 U F2 B R2 F U2 R2 L' B D R2 B2 F2

x2 // inspection
D R' F U L2' // cross
L y U' R U2' R2' U' R // 1st pair
U F' U' F U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U y' r U' r' // fix cross
R R' R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 4th pair
r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
R' U R U' R2' F' U' F U R x U R' U' R2 // PLL
alg.garron

10.37sec : 60htm/66etm : 5.79/6.36tps


8th solve - 8.64


Spoiler



U2 R2 U F2 D' L' F U' R' B' U' R2 F2 L' U' L' D' B2 R2 U2 L2 B' F R' D2

y x' // inspection
U2 L2' x' U' R2 D // cross
y' R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U2' R U R' U F' U' F // 4th pair
U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
alg.garron

8.64sec : 60htm/67etm : 6.94/7.75tps


9th solve - 10.30


Spoiler



D L2 D2 F2 R B' L R D2 F2 R L D' R' D2 R2 D' B2 D' B' R' B' U' F2 R2

x' // inspection
R' U R F U2' r' L' // cross
R U' R' y R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U y' R' U2' R y L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U' R y L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // OLL
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' // PLL
alg.garron

10.30sec : 55htm/64etm : 5.34/6.21tps


10th solve - (13.69)


Spoiler



F' L2 B D2 U' B2 F' L D2 R2 B F2 L' B' L2 R' F L F D B2 L B2 U' D2

x2 // inspection
U' x U' R' U' F U r' // cross
y R' R R' U U' U R U' y' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U R U' R' U' y R' U R // 2nd pair
U' y' R U R' U y' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U R U l U' R' U x // OLL
y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL
alg.garron

13.69sec : 74htm/83etm : 5.41/6.06tps


11th solve - 9.61


Spoiler



U F2 B L2 F2 D' R' L2 F2 U2 D2 F' D2 B2 R' F U2 R2 L U F2 D' F L2 U'

z2 // inspection
R' U2' F R' D L D // cross
y U' R' U' R U' y R U R' // 1st pair
U' y' R U' R' y R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' y' R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
alg.garron

9.61sec : 59htm/69etm : 6.14/7.18tps


12th solve - 10.03


Spoiler



B U F U L R2 D' B2 D' B2 D' L2 B' F' D' L' F' D' F2 R' U' F L U2 F

x2 // inspection
F U2' R' F D2 F' // cross
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' L U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' U2' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R U R' y R' U2 R // 3rd pair
y' U2' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OLL (ELL for skip)
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R U' R R' U R U' R' U2 // PLL
alg.garron

10.03sec : 74htm/80etm : 7.38/7.98tps





Breandan Vallance - 7.64 av12 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 7.43


Spoiler



F' R2 B R' B2 R' B F R' D' B2 F2 R' B' F U2 L' F' R U2 B U' L2 R F'

y' // inspection
R2' F B' U L2 u' // cross
L U L' R' U R // 1st pair
U' R U R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
y' U R U' R' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U2 x' R2 U' R' U x // 4th pair
r U R' U' r' F R F' // (C)OLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // (E)PLL
alg.garron

7.43sec : 55htm/7.40tps : 59etm/7.94tps


2nd solve - 7.28


Spoiler



B U' R B2 U' D' R2 U B2 L' F2 B R D2 F D R2 L B2 R' F' R2 U2 B R2

y // inspection
r U2 R' U' L x' B' D' // cross
U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 1st pair
L U L' U' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R' U2' R U R' U R // OLL
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
alg.garron

7.28sec : 59htm/8.10tps : 64etm/8.79tps


3rd solve - 7.55


Spoiler



B2 D' R2 L U2 F R U2 D' R D' L D2 F2 B2 R' D2 R D U F' L' U' D' R2

y2 // inspection
R2 r' U L r U L U' L' R' F R D // Xcross
U R U' R' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U U2' R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair
R2 U2' R' U' R U' R' U2 R' // 4th pair
R r' L' U' L U' L' U2 L U' M' // (C)OLL
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' // (E)PLL
alg.garron

7.55sec : 55stm/7.28tps : 58etm/7.68tps


4th solve - (6.18)


Spoiler



L B2 L' R' F' B2 D F2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' B' D2 F' D' L2 F R D F R2 L U2

R' F U' D2 R' F // cross
R U R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
U' L U L' // 2nd pair
y U L U L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' // 4th pair
R' F' U' F U R // OLL
L' U L' y' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
alg.garron

6.18sec : 44htm/7.12tps : 47etm/7.61tps


5th solve - 8.37


Spoiler



U F' U' D F' R2 B D' U2 R F' R2 D' B R' D' L2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 U F2 D

y' // inspection
R B' R2' D F R2 // cross
U' R U R' d' R' U' R // 1st pair
U y' U2' R U' R' U' L' L L' U' L // 2nd pair
y L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U R' U' R U' R' y' R' U R // 4th pair
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // (C)OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // (E)PLL
alg.garron

8.37sec : 63htm/7.53tps : 67etm/8.00tps


6th solve - 8.03


Spoiler



F B' D' B2 D' F' B2 R U2 F' L' R U R' D2 L R U2 F2 R2 U R2 L' B' R

x' // inspection
r R2 B' R F' u D // cross
U' R' U R R' R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // (C)OLL
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' // (E)PLL
alg.garron

8.03sec : 58stm/7.22tps : 62etm/7.72tps


7th solve - 6.88


Spoiler



L' D L' B2 F2 U2 L2 F U' B2 F R2 F' R B2 F' R' U' R' F' U2 F R2 D' B2

y // inspection
F R' (U' D') R2 // cross
y U' R' U R // 1st pair
L' U L U R U R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' L U' L' U L U L' // 4th pair
U2 R U' R' U2 R y U R U' R' U' F' // (C)OLL
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // (E)PLL
alg.garron

6.88sec : 57htm/8.28tps : 58etm/8.43tps


8th solve - (8.69)


Spoiler



U2 R2 U2 L U2 R' B L2 B D' F L' F' D' R D' L' B'

y' // inspection
D2 R' F' D L' // cross
(R' U R U')2 R' U R // 1st pair
y' R' U' R U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U U2' L' U' L d R U' R' // 3rd pair
d' U' R' U R d' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL
U' R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' // PLL
alg.garron

8.69sec : 67htm/7.71tps : 69etm/7.94tps


9th solve - 6.74


Spoiler



L2 R2 B' R U R' L' D U' F' D R' U F' U2 R F' U D R' U R2 F2 D F2

y' // inspection
R' D' R' y' U' R' F R // cross
L' U2 L2 U L' // 1st pair
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U R U R' // 3rd pair
y U U' R U R' F R' F' R // 4th pair
U d' R U2' R' U' R U' R2' U2' R U R' U R // 2GLL
alg.garron

6.74sec : 52htm/7.72tps : 55etm/8.16tps


10th solve - 6.98


Spoiler



L' D U R F U F' L2 D' L2 B L' B2 R F2 B R L D' F D' L F2 D L'

U' R' F R2 U' L2' u' // cross
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y R' U R U' R' U U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL
alg.garron

6.98sec : 66htm/9.46tps : 67etm/9.60tps


11th solve - 8.69


Spoiler



B2 U B L' D' R2 D2 L2 D' R L2 B D' U B2 L' F' U B' R2 L2 D U2 B2 D'

y' // inspection
R' B' R2 D' x' L U r // cross
U U2' L U L2' U' L2 U L' // 1st pair
U U2' L' U L d' R U R' // 2nd pair
U U' y' y U' L' U L U L' U L y' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' // AUF
alg.garron

8.69sec : 58htm/6.67tps : 64etm/7.36tps


12th solve - 8.48


Spoiler



L' D R L' D' F R2 D2 F' R D2 B F2 L2 D' L' U' L2 R' B L' F2 R' L' B'

x // inspection
D R (U D') x' L u L' // cross
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
R' U R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U f R U R' R U' U R' U' R U R' U' f' // (C)OLL
U M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U' // (E)PLL
alg.garron

8.48sec : 63stm/7.43tps : 64etm/7.55tps





Cornelius Dieckmann - 8.70 av12 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 8.56


Spoiler



L2 R D' U2 L' D B2 F2 D' U2 L' R' B2 D' U2 L' R2 B F2 L' D' F' D2 U F'

x2 // inspection
L F R' D' R' // cross
y' L' U L D2' // 1st pair
U R' U' R y R' U2' R // 2nd pair
y' U2' U R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
U y R U R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLL
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
alg.garron

8.56sec : 54htm/6.31tps : 60etm/7.01tps


2nd solve - 8.63


Spoiler



L2 R2 U2 R D' L2 R2 D' U L F D' F L B R2 F' U L' F' L D' U L2 B'

x' // inspection
D R D x' U' R' F R // cross
y' U R U R' U' R U R' d' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y U' y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' L' U' L U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' d R' U' R // 4th pair
F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
alg.garron

8.63sec : 65htm/7.53tps : 70etm/8.11tps


3th solve - 8.13


Spoiler



L R2 U' B F' U L2 F' L2 U B' F2 L' B F2 D2 F' U' R' F R2 B F U2 L2

x2 y // inspection
R L2 D R' D // cross
d R' U R U2' R' U R // 1st pair
R U' R' y' L' U' L U' r' F r // 2nd pair
R' U' R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' R U2 R' U2' l U' l' U' R U l U l2'	// PLL
alg.garron

8.13sec : 61htm/7.50tps : 64etm/7.87tps


4th solve - 9.46


Spoiler



F' L' R' D2 U' L B2 F U2 R' D U' B' F2 R2 D2 L2 R' B F' L' B' F2 D U2

x2 // inspection
B' D2 r x' R2 // cross
U' y R U2 R' U' r' F r // 1st pair
U2' y R U2 R' d' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' y' U' R U' R' U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
d R' U2' R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
U' U l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL
y2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' // PLL
alg.garron

9.46sec : 64htm/6.77tps : 72etm/7.61tps


5th solve - 8.86


Spoiler



F2 D' F2 L2 R' D2 U' B' L2 D' U' B L' F R' B' U2 L B' U2 L R' U2 R B'

x2 // inspection
D2 U R' F R2 U D R' F R // cross
U' R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R U' R' d' U y' R' U2' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
d' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
r M' R' U r r' r M' R' U2 r M' R' U r M' R' // PLL
alg.garron

8.86sec : 71stm/8.01tps : 76etm/8.58tps


6th solve - 8.55


Spoiler



U2 F2 R2 U' L R U R U' L R F2 D2 L2 B' R' U L' R2 D2 U L' B2 F D2

x2 // inspection
F R2' D2 R r U' r' D // cross
U y' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U' y' R' R2 U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL
alg.garron

8.55sec : 66htm/7.72tps : 71etm/8.30tps


7th solve - 9.03


Spoiler



B F' D' B U2 L2 R2 D U R B' R' D2 B F' L2 R2 B F2 L' R D2 B' F U

r' D R U' R R' r U l' x // cross
R U' R' U' y R U R' // 1st pair
y U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 3rd pair
U' y F' F R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U (l' R') D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B // PLL
alg.garron

9.03sec : 61htm/6.76tps : 67etm/7.42tps


8th solve - 7.96


Spoiler



F2 D' L2 R2 B F2 D' U R' D' F2 L D' F' D' B U2 L D2 U R' D' L' B2 F'

y2 x // inspection
D2 r (U D') R' F // cross
U' R U' R' y R U R'// 1st pair
U' r' F r R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U' L U' r' F r // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R U2' // PLL
alg.garron

7.96sec : 61htm/7.66tps : 63etm/7.91tps


9th solve - (9.69)


Spoiler



D B2 F2 U' L2 D2 U2 F L' R' D R' B2 F2 D' L2 R' D2 U' B U' L F2 L R

x2 y // inspection
F' D' R' D y' R' F R2 // cross
R U R' y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
U2 y' R' U' R U y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R' U' R U2' R' U R // missed pair
R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U R d' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' (M' R') U' R U' R' U2 R U' r' R // OLL
U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
alg.garron

9.69sec : 74stm/7.64tps : 78etm/8.05tps


10th solve - 9.00


Spoiler



B D U L' F L R F' R F2 D' L2 D' L' D2 U' B' D' U2 L' B F' L2 R' F'

x // inspection
R U r' U' R U2' l x' // cross
R U' R2' U' R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U R' L U L' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 3rd pair
U' y U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
y' U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
alg.garron

9.00sec : 69htm/7.67tps : 73etm/8.11tps


11th solve - 8.78


Spoiler



F' U' F' L2 R' D' U F D2 F' D' U F D U' B2 D2 U L F2 U2 L D U' L'

y x2 // inspection
(U' D') R' F R2 D2 R D // cross
y' R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y R U R' y U R' U R // 2nd pair
U r' F r U2' r' F r // 3rd pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL
U' R R2' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
alg.garron

8.78sec : 68htm/7.44tps : 71etm/8.09tps


12th solve - (7.41)


Spoiler



B' U' B' L2 R2 D' U B L R B' F D R U R2 U' L' D2 U L R' B F' R'

x2 y // inspection
R' D R' L r U' r' D // cross
R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y R' U' U2 R2 U R' // 2nd pair
y2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
r M' R' U' M' U2 r' R U' r M' R' U2 // PLL
alg.garron

7.28sec : 49stm/6.73tps : 54etm/7.42tps





StefanR - 9.83 av5 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - (9.19)


Spoiler



L B2 F L2 R' U L B2 D U' L' U' B R' D' U2 B2 D L B2 L' B2 F R F'

y x2 // inspection
R' D F' D R' F2 D // cross
d R' U R U' R' U' R2 // 1st pair
U' U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2 y' R' R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U l' U' R r' U' L U R' F R // OLL
U' M2' U r' R U2 M' U M2' U // PLL
alg.garron

9.19sec : 51stm/5.55tps : 53etm/5.77tps


2nd solve - 9.68


Spoiler



B' D2 U2 B D2 R' F R' U B2 F' D' L2 F2 D' B' F L' R2 D' B' F U2 B' F'

R L D' L // cross
U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L' U2 L y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R U' x' R U' R' U x // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
z R U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2 U D (l' R') // PLL
alg.garron

9.68sec : 57htm/5.89tps : 63etm/6.51tps


3rd solve - 9.83


Spoiler



L2 B2 D' R' U' L R D' L' R2 B2 L D2 F' U' F' U2 L' B D2 L2 B L2 D' R2

x2 // inspection
U2 R F R D F' // cross
y' U' R' R2 U' R' U' y' R' R2 U' R' // 1st pair
y R' R2 U' R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y2' R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U R' R2 U' B U' B' R' // OLL
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
alg.garron

9.83sec : 64htm/6.51tps : 71etm/7.22tps


4th solve - (11.48)


Spoiler



D B2 U2 L2 U' L B F2 D2 U F2 R' D U2 R D2 U2 B' L' R2 F' R' D R' D

z2 // inspection
D R' F' D R' D // cross
y R' U' R U y R' R2 U' R' // 1st pair
y' U2' R' R2 U2' R' U' y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U' R' U F' U' F // 3rd pair
y U' U R' R2 U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U2 R2 U' R' R2 U' R' U2 F R F' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
alg.garron

11.48sec : 64htp/5.57tps : 70etp/6.10tps


5th solve - 9.99


Spoiler



U' R2 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 B R2 U2 L B2 F D' U L D' U2 R D2 L R' D2 L D

x2 U' U // inspection (DNF?)
U' R' F D' R' D // cross
U' R' R2 U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
U R' U2 R y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U y' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U R U R' d' R' F' r U r' R // OLL
U R U R' y' R2 u' R' R2 U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL
alg.garron

9.99sec : 63htm/6.31tps : 66etm/6.61tps





Oscar Roth Andersen - 11.14 av5 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 9.96


Spoiler



R U2 F2 B D2 R2 U2 R B U2 L2 D2 L B U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D B2 U' F2 U D

x2 y // inspection
U R B' F' U2 L' U' L' // cross
U L U2' L' U2' y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U' L U L' U2' L // 2nd pair
U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' L' U2' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
L' U2' L U L' U L // OLL
U U' L' U' L U L F' L2' U L U L' U' L F U // PLL
alg.garron

9.96sec : 60htm/6.02tps : 63etm/6.33tps


2nd solve - (9.28)


Spoiler



R D U' R' U F' U' D2 L F U B' L' D R D U' F B' U2 R' L B2 L2 D2

y x // inspection
l' U y' D2' L2' // Xcross
U2 L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y2' U' L' U2 L U2' r' F r // 4th pair
R U R' U' l' U l F' // OLL
r' U L D' L' U' L D L' U' L D' L' U L D // PLL
alg.garron

9.28sec : 50htm/5.39tps : 56etm/6.03tps


3rd solve - (13.15)


Spoiler



D' L' F' B U L' U L2 F U B' L' U B' F D' U' B' L2 D2 F B2 U R' D

y x // inspection
D2' R' D2' // cross
L' U2' L y L' U' L // 1st pair
y l F2' l' U' l F l' // 2nd pair
U3 y' l F' l' // 3rd pair
y' L' L U U' L' U' L U L' U' L // [COLOR]missed pair[/COLOR]
U' L' U L U' y L U2' L' U2 L U' L' // 4th pair
U' r U2' R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U U' d r U' L D2' L' U L D2' L2 // PLL
alg.garron

13.15sec : 63htm/4.79tps : 71etm/5.40tps


4th solve - 10.61


Spoiler



R2 D L2 B R F2 L R2 D2 F B2 L B' D L2 U2 D' R2 D2 F2 B2 U D R F

y' x' // inspection
D' L' U' L x' // cross
U' L' U' L y' L U' L' // 1st pair
U2 L' U L U L' U2' L // 2nd pair
y2 U' L' U' L U2' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' L' U2 L U2' y L U' L' // 4th pair
U2 F' U' L' U L F // OLL
U L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2' F U' F' U // PLL
alg.garron

10.61sec : 55htm/5.18tps : 64etm/6.03tps


5th solve - 12.84


Spoiler



F2 L F D2 B F L' R B' R' D F2 R' L' F R' U D' L D' F U F2 L' D

y x2 // inspection
D l' U' x' D L // cross
U2 L U' L' U y' L' U' L // 1st pair
y2 U' L U L' U y L U' L' // 2nd pair
U L' U L y' L U L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' y L' U L U2 r U' r' F // 4th pair
U2 F' U' L' L L' U L F // OLL
U L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L' L' U2 // PLL
alg.garron

12.84sec : 63htm/4.91tps : 74etm/5.76tps


6th solve - 15.79(+2)


Spoiler



B D2 U2 B2 L' R' D L2 U F2 U L B D F L U' B

U L F2' y' D2' U2' R' F // cross
U3' R' U R L U2' L' U' y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' U l F2' l' y L U L' // 2nd pair
L' U L y' L U L' // 3rd pair
y (L' U' L U)2 L' U' L // 4th pair
U2 r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL
y3 L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2 F U' (F') // PLL
alg.garron

15.79(+2)sec : 66htm/4.18tps : 75etm/4.75tps





Sergey Shmakov - 10.79 av5 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 10.31


Spoiler



L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L U2 R D' B D2 U2 F L D L2 R' U' B

x2 y // inspection
R2 F L D // cross
U' R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
U' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U2 y' U' R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
U' y R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
l U2 L' U' L U' l' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
alg.garron

10.31sec : 59htm/5.72tps : 64etm/6.21tps


2nd solve - 13.11(+2)


Spoiler



L B2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D R U B L2 B' F' D B2 R U2

x' // inspection
R2 U' R' U' L x' D R' // cross
U' R U' R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
R U R' d' U' R' U' R y' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U2' R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
r U R' R R' U R U2' r2' U' R U' R' U2' r // OLL
U3 R' U R' y U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' (U') // PLL
alg.garron

13.11(+2)sec : 72htm/5.49tps : 79etm/6.03tps


3rd solve - 10.68


Spoiler



B2 D2 L2 U' L B D B R' B2 R U2 F' L' U B2 D

y x' // inspection
D' L U x' R R2' F D R' // cross
U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R' U R y L U L' // 2nd pair
(U R U' R')3 // 3rd pair
y' U' R' R2 U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
F' U' L' U L F // OLL
U U' x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' // PLL
alg.garron

10.68sec : 57htm/5.34tps : 64etm/5.99tps


4th solve - 11.28


Spoiler



L2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 L' B F2 R' D' B' D2 R' U2 B' D L2 U'

y' x' // inspection
R' U' L (z' x') L2 U' R2 D // cross
R' U2' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
R U' R' U y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U R' y' R U2' R' // 3rd pair
y U y' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 R' F2 r U r' F' r U r' F R // OLL
U R2 U' R' U R U' y' r' U' R' R2 U' R' U' L U // PLL
alg.garron

11.28sec : 63htm/5.59tps : 72etm/6.38tps


5th solve - 10.41


Spoiler



F2 R F2 L B2 R F2 U2 F' R B' R2 D2 B F' L2 U' B' L'

x y2 // inspection
D' U L' x' R' F R D L2' D // cross
R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
U' U2 L U L' L' U' L // 2nd pair
L U2 L' // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U R2 U' R' U R U' y' r' U' R' R2 U' R' U' L U // PLL
alg.garron

10.41sec : 64htm/6.15tps : 68etm/6.53tps





Thom Barlow - 9.39 av5 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 8.87


Spoiler



D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F D' B U2 F2 D2 L' B' U' F R B' D' F

y2 z // inspection
R' U R' F x' // LF block
U2' (R r) r' R U' x // LB pair
U r' U' r2 U2' R' U R // RF block
R U' (r' R) U2' R' U r // RB pair
R U (R' U R U')3 U' R' // CMLL
M' U M' // EO
U M' U2 M' U' (R' M' r) // LSE
alg.garron

8.87sec : 50stm/5.64tps : 57etm/6.43tps


2nd solve - (12.53)


Spoiler



L' B2 L' R B2 R2 D' F' U R U' F U2 B2 U' F' L U'

x' // inspection
U R U L y // LB block
R F' r' F' // LF pair
r2 R2 U' R2 U R' U' R // RB block
M2' U R U' R' U R U' r' // RF pair
U' U R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
U' M' U M' // EO
U' M' U2 M' U' // UL/UR
M' U U' M' U2 (r' R) U2 (r' R) // LSE
alg.garron

12.53sec : 56stm/4.47tps : 63etm/5.03tps


3rd solve - 9.16


Spoiler



U2 F' R2 F D2 U R' U2 L' R2 F2 D2 R2 F D R2 U' L

D' L2 U' R z' // LF block
l U R2' B' // LB pair
r U r U r U2 R' U' R // RB block
(r' R) U r U' r' // RF pair
F R U R' U' F' // CMLL 
(r' R) U' M' // EO
M' U2 (r' R) U (M' R' r) U' (M' R' r) // LSE
alg.garron

9.16sec : 40stm/4.37tps : 43tm/4.69tps


4th solve - 9.38


Spoiler



U2 L U2 L' D2 R' B2 F2 R D B' U' R' B' L2 R2 B2 R B

x' y' // inspection
F U B x2 // LB block
R2' U' R U x' // LF pair
U' r2 R U2' R' U U' R R' U R U' R' // RF block
(U' R' U R)2 U' R' U r // RB pair
U2 R U2' R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL
U M' U2 M' U2 M' U M' U2 (M' R' r) U2' // LSE
alg.garron

9.38sec : 52stm/5.54tps : 59etm/6.29tps


5th solve - 9.64


Spoiler



B' U2 B R2 F R2 F' L2 D2 U F2 L F' R2 F U' L D L'

z y2 // inspection
R U R U x2 // LB block
r2' F' U2' F2 // LF pair
r2 U R U R2' // RF block
U' R U' R' U R // RB pair
M' U' R U R' U R U2' R' // CMLL
M' U' M' // EO
U' M' U2 M' U' // UL/UR
M' U2 M2' U2 M' // LSE
alg.garron

9.64sec : 41stm/4.25tps : 48etm/4.98tps





Sjbrundage - 16.65 av5 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 16.02


Spoiler



R' F2 L B2 L' R2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' R' U L U F2 U L' B

y' x' // inspection
L U2 D2' (x' y') D' R' D // cross
U2 L U' L'	 // 1st pair
R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U y L U L'	 // 3rd pair
y L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U2' f R R' R U R' U' f' // EO
U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R // CO
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2' R' // PLL
alg.garron

16.02sec : 61htm/3.81tps : 73etm/4.56tps


2nd solve - (15.17)


Spoiler



U' F2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 R' F' L D2 U2 B2 R' D U L2 U2

z2 // inspection
U F2 L y' U' l U' l'	 // cross
r' F' r R' U R // 1st pair
U L' U2' L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U R U2 R' U R // 3rd pair
r' F r U' y L U' L' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2 R' // CO
U y F2 U R' r U2 l L' U F2 // PLL
alg.garron

15.17sec : 53htm/3.49tps : 64etm/4.22tps


3rd solve - 18.33


Spoiler



D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 B U' L' D B' U2 L U' L2 U B'

y x2 // inspection
R' B2' U L2' U R' F R D' // cross
r' F2 r d' L U L'	 // 1st pair
y r' F r U2 L U' L' U L U L'	 // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' f R U R' U' f' // EO
U2' f R U R' U' f' F R U R' d' L' // CO
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
alg.garron

18.33sec : 82htm/4.47tps : 88etm/4.80tps


4th solve - (20.76)


Spoiler



L2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 F U F L2 R' B' F' L2 D2 R D B2 R2

x y2 // inspection
D' U x' R' D' L D' // cross
y3' F D' L D // 1st pair
U2 r' F r R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U' y L U' L' // 3rd pair
r' F r d' L U L' // 4th pair
U2 y' R' U R U2 R' U R // EO
U2' R U R' U R U2 R' // CO
U' R2 u' R U' R R' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U // PLL
alg.garron

20.79sec : 62htm/2.98tps : 75etm/3.61tps


5th solve - 15.61


Spoiler



L2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 L F' U2 L' D2 U' R B' U F' R B' U

z2 // inspection
U' L2' R' B' F D' L D' // cross
y' U' (L' U' L U)2 L' U' L // 1st pair
y d' R U R' // 2nd pair
r' F r L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U R2 D' r U2 r' D R U2' R // CO
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2' R L U' // PLL
alg.garron

15.61sec : 63htm/3.96tps : 70etm/4.48tps





Eric Kulchycki - 19.84 average of 5 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 18.97


Spoiler



R D2 R U2 F D L F' D U2 F2 L' D2 U' L D2 L' U'

x2 z // inspection
L2' D2 // LF block
R' U (r' R) U2' M' U2' L U' L' // LB pair
U R U' R U2' r U r' // RB block
M2' U' R' U M' R U' R' // RF pair
U R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // CMLL
U M' U M' U' (r' R) U' M' U' M' // EO
U' M2' U2' M2' U // UL/UR
M' U2' (r' R) U2' M2' // EP
alg.garron

18.97sec : 57stm/3.00tps : 59etm/3.11tps


2nd solve - 18.67


Spoiler



B F L2 F D2 F' U' L D U F D U2 F' R' D B2 D F'

x' y // inspection
U' r U' // LB block
L' M' x r' U L U' M' L' U L // LF pair
R' U M' U R2' U (L' l) R U' R' U M' U2' r' U' r // RB block
M' R U' M2' U R' // RF pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U U' U M' U' M' U' (r' R) U' M' // EO
U M' U2' M' U' // UL/UR
r' r U2' M' U2' (r' R) // EP
alg.garron

18.67sec : 63stm/3.37tps : 66etm/3.54tps


3rd solve - 21.89


Spoiler



L2 B2 L' B2 U2 B L F R2 B2 F' D R2 D F L2 U B'

x y // inspection
U x2' x' U' x U' U (r' R) U2' M' L' U L x' // LB block
r U' L' U' L U F' // LF pair
U' R2' U (r' R) U2' M' U2' R' U R // RB block
U U' (r' R) U2' R U' R' // RF pair
R U R' U R U2' R' U F R' R2 U R' U' F' // CO
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CP
U' M' U' M' // EO
U2' M' U2' (r' R) U2' M2' U' M2' // EP
alg.garron

21.89sec : 75stm/3.43tps : 81etm/3.70tps


4th solve - (23.24)


Spoiler



R D2 U2 R B2 D2 F L B U' B' R' B' D' L2 D' B2 L' R'

x' y' // inspection
r B x U B // LB block
M2' L' U L U M2' U2' r' F r // LF pair
R2' (r' R) M2' U2' r U r' // RF block
r' U R U' M2' R' U R // RB pair
L' U' L U' L' U2' L // CO
U' R' F R U2' r' r2 U' r' U2' F' U2' r U R' // CP
U2' M' U' (r' R) U' M' U' M' // EO
U2' M' U2' M' U U2' M2' U // EP
alg.garron

23.24sec : 66stm/2.84tps : 70etm/3.01tps


5th solve - (18.21)


Spoiler



L2 B' U2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U L' R' D' F U2 R' B2 L2 D2

z // inspection
D U r' F r // LF block
R2 U r' U2' M' U2' B // LB pair
R' R2 U M' U R3' U R M R U' R' U M' U2' r' U' r // RB block
U M' R U' R' // RF pair
U2 R U R' U R U2' R' // CO
U' R' F R U2' r U' r' U2' F' U2' r U R' // CP
M' U M' U' (r' R) U' M' U' M' // EO
U2' M' U2' (r' R) U' M2' U' // EP
alg.garron

18.21sec : 73stm/4.01tps : 78etm/4.28tps





Dene Beardsley - 12.48 av5 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - (11.34)


Spoiler



D U' B2 D' L2 D B2 F' U2 R' B D L R B' F D2 L U'

y' x' // inspection
U L x' D R' y D' R' D2 // cross
U y L U' L' // 1st pair
U2' L' U' L // 2nd pair
y U' R U' R' U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
(U R U' R')3 // 4th pair
F' L' U' L U F // OLL
d' R' U R U' R2' y' R' U' R U (y x) R U R' U' R2 // PLL
alg.garron

11.34sec : 56htm/4.94tps : 63etm/5.56tps


2nd solve - 12.58


Spoiler



U L2 R2 D' R U2 L' D2 U2 L D' B2 D L R B F'

y' x' // inspection
L R2' U' x U2 l // Xcross
R' U R U y' L U2' L2' U' L // 2nd pair
U L U2' L' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
y U2' L' U2' L U2' L' U' L // 4th pair
L' U2' L2' U L2 U L2' U2 L' // OLL
y2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' // PLL
alg.garron

12.58sec : 56htm/4.45tps : 63etm/5.01tps


3rd solve - (13.67)


Spoiler



F R2 B2 L R2 F' L2 B D B F2 L2 B' D' B2 U F U

z' // inspection
r R' D' // cross
U' R U2 R2' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' U' d L' U' L // missed pair
y U3 L U' L2' U L // 2nd pair
y' U' y L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
R U R' U' R U' R' U2' y L' U' L // 4th pair
r U R' U l' U R U' l U2 r' // OLL
R' U R' d' x2 R' U R' U' x' R2 U' R' U R U x' U2' // PLL
alg.garron

13.67sec : 68htm/4.97tps : 80etm/5.85tps


4th solve - 12.72


Spoiler



D' F2 R2 D B2 D' L2 R' D2 L' U2 F L U' F R2 B' L2 U2

x' y' // inspection
D L U' L F' // cross
y' L' U' L U2' L' U' L // 1st pair
R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U2' R' d' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2' y' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
L' U' L U L F' L2' U' L U F // OLL
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U' // PLL
alg.garron

12.72sec : 61htm/4.80tps : 64etm/5.03tps


5th solve - 12.14


Spoiler



B F2 U2 B' F L2 R D2 R' B2 D2 U2 L' B' D2 L' U' L' B'

x' y // inspection
L' U x' D2' // cross
R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 1st pair
y L U L' U' y' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' y' R U2 R2 U' R // 3rd pair
U y L' U' L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U' L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' // PLL
alg.garron

12.14sec : 51htm/4.20tps : 58etm/4.78tps





Chris Wright - 18.31 av5 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 18.18


Spoiler



B' F2 D' R B2 L R F' R U' F2 U B' R2 B' U2 B D' F' U' R U2 R' U' R'

x2 z // inspection
R2' U2 x' U L2' // cross
U2' R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
y U' y R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U2 y' U' R U' R' y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2' // PLL
alg.garron

18.18sec : 57htm/3.14tps : 64etm/3.52tps


2nd solve - (16.06)


Spoiler



L U R2 B' U' L F' U2 L2 U2 B2 L' B L U' B2 L2 D2 U' R' U2 L2 D' B R

z x2 // inspection
U' R' (z' x') u' R' y u' R R2' // cross
U R U' R R2' // 1st pair
U2 R' U R L' U L // 2nd pair
y U U' R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' // 4th pair
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2' // PLL
alg.garron

16.06sec : 53htm/3.30tps : 59etm/3.67tps


3rd solve - 20.45


Spoiler



B' D2 R F2 L F2 R F B2 R2 L' U2 F U' D' B D' F' D2 L D' U' R F U

x y' // inspection
r U' R' D2 x' u L u' // cross
U U2' R' U R L U' L2' U' L // 1st pair
U2' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U3 L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2 y' U R U U' R' y' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R' // OLL
U5 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
alg.garron

20.45sec : 69htm/3.37tps : 82etm/4.01tps


4th solve - (23.76)


Spoiler



R2 D' R' B F2 U2 D F' U2 D R B2 D2 F2 B' L D' F' R2 F2 L2 F D B2 U2

x y' // inspection
r U R' U (x' y') U y' R' F R // cross
U' U y' R' U R U' U L' U L // 1st pair
U' R' U R U2 R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
y U2 y' U2 L U L' U' y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R2 D R R2' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U2' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // PLL
alg.garron

23.76sec : 66htm/2.78tps : 76etm/3.20tps


5th solve - 16.30


Spoiler



D2 R' F B R2 U2 F B R' U' D' R2 U D2 L2 D2 B2 L F' D B U2 D' F R

x // inspection
u' x U R' U2 (r' L') // cross
U3' R' U R U y' R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 L' U L R' U R // 2nd pair
y2' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2' // PLL
alg.garron

16.30sec : 59htm/3.62tps : 65etm/3.99tps





The Battle of Roux vs Fridrich - Anthony vs BigGreen (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










Anthony - 9.06


Spoiler



F' D2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' D' F' L' B F2 D L' B' D2 U2 L' F2

x // inspection
R' D' L D' R D' // cross
R' U R y U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U y' R' R R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' y L' U L // 4th pair
U F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R // PLL
alg.garron

9.06sec : 59htm/6.51tps : 64etm/7.06tps


Austin - 9.05


Spoiler



R2 B2 L' R2 U2 R' D' R' U F U R2 F D' R D U' R2

z y2 // inspection
R' U' r R' U L M' l' r' F R // LF block
U2' r U' l U' L' L l' // LB pair
U M' U R U r' R U' r M' R' U2 R2 U' R' // RB block
U' r' U2' r U' r' // RF pair
U3 L' U2 L U2 r U' r' F // CMLL
U2' M' U' M' // EO
U r' R U2 r' R U M2 U' M' L l' U2 // EP
alg.garron

9.05sec : 54stm/5.97tps : 59etm/6.52tps





Cornelius Dieckmann - 5.19 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










L2 R D2 U L2 D U' F' R' D2 U' B' L R2 F R2 D2 L' B F' U2 L R' B' F2 

z2 // inspection
D F R2 D L // Xcross
y' R R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' d R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
alg.garron

5.19sec : 38htm/7.32tps : 41etm/7.90tps


Air84 - 9.78 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










B2 U F2 D' L2 D R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 D' L' R2 F2 D' L2 U'

x2 y // inspection
F R2 D' // cross
R' U2 R U' y R U R' // 1st pair
U' y U' R' U R y L' U' L // 2nd pair
y L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2 U2' y2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
alg.garron

9.78sec : 53htm/5.42tps : 63etm/6.44tps


infoaz1 - 9.66 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










1st solve - 9.66

B2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U' R B2 U' L B U2 F R2 D F' L

y2 // inspection
U' R2 U' R U' x U2 x D' // cross
L' U2 L d' L U L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' l' U' L' U R U' L U (x' y) // CO
U x' R U' R D2' R' U R D2' R2' F2 // PLL
alg.garron


pady - 9.79 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










L U2 F' U B U2 D B' U2 B' F L' U2 D' F2 R2 F' L2 B D F L F R B2

F' L y L L2' U L D // Xcross
U' U L U L' // 2nd pair
R' U2 R d' R U R' // 3rd pair
d U R2 D R' U' R D' R2 // WVLS
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
alg.garron

9.79sec : 49htm/5.01tps : 52etm/5.31tps


Maciej Prosowski - 9.57 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










B2 F' U' R F L' R D' R B' F2 L U2 R2 F' B' L2 U2 F' U2 D F2 D U' R'

R' U' x' D L D' // cross
y R U' R' U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 1st pair
L' U' L // 2nd pair
y U R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' d R' U l U x // OLL
U x' R' D R' U2' R D' R' U2' R2 // PLL
alg.garron

9.57sec : 56htm/5.85tps : 62etm/6.48tps


Ágoston Török - 10.19 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










L' U2 R D' U' R' D R' U' L B L2 R2 B' F U'

x y // inspection
D2' R' D2 // cross
U L' U L U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd pair
L' U' L U L' U2 L // 3rd pair
y2' U L' U' L // 4th pair
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U2' y' L' L2 U2 L' U x U R' U' L U l F' U L' U // PLL
alg.garron

10.19sec : 51htm/5.00tps : 59etm/5.79tps


Ágoston Török - 14.72 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










F2 D' B2 D U2 R2 D2 F' U2 L' F2 D B2 D' U2 F2 L2 U2

x2 y // inspection
L U L U L2' x U L U L' z' // cross
L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U z' U L' U' z // 3rd pair
y' L U L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U2' L' U2 L U L' U L // OLL
y2 L2' U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' // PLL
alg.garron

14.72sec : 50htm/3.40tps : 61etm/4.14tps


Maria Oey - 16.13 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










F2 D2 L' U2 B2 D2 R D' L F2 U L F2 D2 F2 D2 B' U2

y' // inspection
d' R y' L' y' R' (z2' y') // cross
y' U' R U2 R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
y2' R U2' R' y2' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y2' R U R' U y L' U' L // 3rd pair
y2' U y L' U' L // 4th pair
y' R U R' U' l' U R U' (z x') // OLL
U2' // AUF
alg.garron

16.13sec : 39htm/2.42tps : 54etm/3.35tps


Mohit Pamecha - 17.87 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










D2 R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L B L D2 L' F2 D F' U

y // inspection
L2' // cross
y' U d U' R U2 R' U y' U R U R' // 1st pair
U d y' d R' U2 R U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
U2' R U R' U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U y' R' U' R d' R U R' // 4th pair
F F' f R U l' f' x' l' // EO
U2' R U R' U R U2 R' // CO
U y2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L // PLL
alg.garron

17.87sec : 70htm/3.92tps : 80etm/4.48tps


Florian Kreyßig - talent show (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










L2 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' D R B' U' F' D R2 B F2 L2

y2 // inspection
U2' r' x y' L' U2' L x2' D' // missed cross
U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
y U y U L U2' L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y' M2' U2' M2' // fix cross
R U2' R' U R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U r U2' R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U3' y' U2' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U2' // PLL
alg.garron


Maciej Prosowski - 13.58 single "With a new method for rotationless F2L" (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 U B D2 B L U2 F' R2 D' R' D B'

x' // inspection
R' U' D2 x U' L x' R' D' R D // EO cross
R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U L' U2' L // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' R U' U' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // PLL
alg.garron

13.58sec : 55htm/4.05tps : 59etm/4.34tps


Collin Burns - 10.23 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










D' B2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 R' F U2 B' R' L F D2 R L D'

x' y // inspection
L2 u' R' U R' // cross
y' R U R' U' R U R' y' U2 L U L' // 1st pair
U U' y' R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' R U' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 // AUF
alg.garron

10.23sec : 50htm/4.89tps : 56etm/5.47tps


PandaCuber - 13.68 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










F2 R2 B' F2 L2 B L U' B' D' L U L' F2 R2 U2 F D

x2 y // inspection
L' U' L D' // LB block
R2 U' R2' U R // RB block
U l' U' L // LF pair
U' M3' R U' R' // RF pair
U2' R U R' U R U2' R' // CMLL
U U' U M' U M' // EO
U' M' U2 M U3 U2' M2' U2 // EP
alg.garron

13.68sec : 40stm/2.92tps : 47etm/3.44tps


troyknowsitall - 34.98 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler










B2 F2 L B2 L R F R2 D F L' R2 D' U R F2 U' R'

x' y // inspection
R' F R U' x U R' U' (x' y') // cross
y' R U' R' U2' L' U' L U R' U' R d L' U L // 1st pair
U R U' R' U2' d L' U L // 2nd pair
y U R U R' U3' R U' R' d R' U' R // 3rd pair
y2 U' y' R' U' R // 4th pair
y2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U y2 R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL
R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL
alg.garron

34.98sec / 77htm/2.20tps : 86etm/2.46tps


----------



## JasonK (Nov 18, 2011)

wat


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 18, 2011)

wat


----------



## samkli (Nov 18, 2011)

wow....
You are awesome brest!


----------



## Forte (Nov 18, 2011)

brest, I hope you realize how awesome you are


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 18, 2011)

wat


----------



## qqwref (Nov 18, 2011)

That is pretty ridiculous. Wow. (I count 136 solves, including one 4x4 one.)


----------



## Brest (Nov 19, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> wat





Jaycee said:


> wat





ben1996123 said:


> wat


What? =)



samkli said:


> wow....
> You are awesome brest!





Forte said:


> brest, I hope you realize how awesome you are





qqwref said:


> That is pretty ridiculous. Wow.


Thank you guys! :tu
I really hope all of these are helpful, insightful, and worthwhile.



qqwref said:


> (I count 136 solves, including one 4x4 one.)


I also got that count. =) 
All of these are posted in other threads, but I wanted to see how many I had done recently, so I bundled them all up and posted them here.

Some numbers:
136 in ~45 days is ~3 per day.
In total ~350 at ~2.5 per day.
Also, I think the 4x4x4 count is 8 in total.
I haven't done 5x5x5 or bigger (yet). In fact, no other puzzles; only 3x3x3 & 4x4x4!
Suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## Brest (Nov 21, 2011)

Phillip Espinoza - 7.80 single - Caltech Fall 2011


Spoiler










B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R B2 U R2 B U' L D2 F2 D2 L F R' F2

x y' // inspection 
r' U' L U x' U // cross 
R2' l' U R2 U2' R' U // 1st pair 
x' U' R U R U' R U l' U R U' // 2nd pair 
x2 U R U2' R' U // 3rd pair 
x' U' R U R U' R' U R U' R' U // 4th pair 
z' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL 
U // AUF 
alg.garron

7.80sec : 50htm/6.41tps : 56etm/7.18tps


----------



## JyH (Nov 21, 2011)

Brest said:


> Phillip Espinoza - 7.80 single - Caltech Fall 2011
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
It's just insane how you reconstruct these so fast.
How long did Yu Sajima's 7.87 take you, and what was your approach to reconstructing it?


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Brest,

care to this one?
You might want to skip the cube rotations though 

http://youtu.be/GU7G12-7si8


----------



## Brest (Nov 21, 2011)

JyH said:


> It's just insane how you reconstruct these so fast.
> How long did Yu Sajima's 7.87 take you, and what was your approach to reconstructing it?


iirc that one took over an hour... Finding the scramble was hard, the Japanese colour scheme didn't help, but mostly: it's really far away!



Cubenovice said:


> Hi Brest,
> 
> care to this one?
> You might want to skip the cube rotations though
> ...


OMG that's awesome! She's so cute! 

L2 F2 D U' F D' U B D' F2 L F' L2 R D F L' R2

y2 // inspection
1st layer
U // 1st edge
l U // 2nd edge
y x' R U r U' r' // 3rd edge
l2 U r U' L' // 4th edge
x2 U' R' U // 1st corner
x' l2 U' R' U // 2nd corner
x y' l U R' // 3rd corner
d' U' R U R' // 4th corner
2nd layer
d U' L' U L U y' R U' R' // 1st edge
d2' U' L' U L U y' R U' R' // 2nd edge
d U' L' U L U y' R U' R' // 3rd edge
U' L' U L U y' R U' R' // 4th edge
3rd layer
y' L U' R' U L' U' R // niklas CP
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // sune
R U R' U R U2 R' // sune
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // sune CO
y L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2 // Uperm EP
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations

1:43.41 : 113qtm/0.69tps


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 21, 2011)

Brest said:


> OMG that's awesome! She's so cute!
> 
> L2 F2 D U' F D' U B D' F2 L F' L2 R D F L' R2
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much!
Double layer mayhem.
Too bad of the d U' stuff though.

I bet she will be laughing at that if she ever takes up cubing again.
Edit: 0.96 TPS


----------



## Brest (Nov 21, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Thank you so much!
> Double layer mayhem.
> Too bad of the d U' stuff though.
> 
> ...


Double layer turns indeed. I thinks that's how she was taught:

find the next corner or edge to solve
hold it in with your right hand
spin the other two layers until it lines up with were it goes
place it
Good stuff!

TPS should be measured in QTM; I've edited it in.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 21, 2011)

Brest said:


> Double layer turns indeed. I thinks that's how she was taught:
> 
> find the next corner or edge to solve
> hold it in with your right hand
> ...



Nope 

*I* taught her the std R U R' and L' U' L style corner insertion but she developed her own unique style 
d turns to bring the next slot towards F for inserting the 2nd layer edges: another "Birgit special"


----------



## tx789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Could some reconstruct my 16.94 just click on my YouTube channel link thetx789 It is the vid that comes up


----------



## Brest (Nov 22, 2011)

tx789 said:


> Could some reconstruct my 16.94 just click on my YouTube channel link thetx789 It is the vid that comes up





Spoiler










U2 R2 D2 F2 L' U' L' B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B F' D' L2 R' B U2

x y' // inspection 
R U L x' r U' r' D2 // cross 
U d R U' R' U y' R' U R // 1st pair 
R U' R' y' U R' U R // 2nd pair 
U y' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 3rd pair 
y U' R U' R' // 4th pair 
R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL 
U2 y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

16.94sec : 61htm/3.60tps : 69etm/4.07tps


----------



## Brest (Nov 22, 2011)

Cameron Brown - 12.94 av5 - Caltech Open 2011


Spoiler










1st solve - 12.81


Spoiler



D F2 D' U' F' U' B2 L' F' L' B L' F2 U2 L2 B2 R'

x2 // inspection 
D B U2 L U' L F' D2 // cross 
U' R U2 R' y' U R R2' U' R // 1st pair 
U3' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair 
U d' L U L' U L U L' // 3rd pair 
U' y R U R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair 
U2 R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' U' F' // OLL 
U2 R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL 
alg.garron

12.81sec : 69htm/5.39tps : 80etm/6.25tps


2nd solve - 13.53


Spoiler



D R2 U2 B2 R2 U' B' R2 B2 R F R' B' R2 B' L' U' F2 R

z2 // inspection 
D' U R2' U r' U D' (r L) D2 // cross 
U' U2 R2 U2' R U R' U R2' // 1st pair 
U L U2 L' U y' L' U' L // 2nd pair 
U2' R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair 
y F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U2 U' f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL 
U R U R' F' R R' U' U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

13.53sec : 74htm/5.47tps : 79etm/5.84tps


3rd solve - 12.47


Spoiler



L2 F' D2 B2 L R B' D' F2 L2 D2 B D2 U L2 F' L'

y x' // inspection 
D U' x' L U F U2 R' F2 D2 // cross 
y' U R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair 
R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair 
U' y R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
U2 y' L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair 
U R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL 
U2' R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

12.47sec : 62htm/4.97tps : 73etm/5.85tps


4th solve - (15.83)


Spoiler



B2 D' U' F2 L' U' R2 D2 B L2 F2 D L2 U2 R' U2 R' F'

x y2 // inspection 
R' D' U L U2 x' U R2' D' // cross 
U2 R U R' U' L U' L' U y' L' U' L // 1st pair 
U' R' U R y U' R' U2 R U' y' L U L' // 2nd pair 
U' U R R2' R R' U R y U L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair 
R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U U2' l U' R' F' R U R' (x y) R' U R // OLL 
U2' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U // PLL 
alg.garron

15.83sec : 79htm/4.99tps : 89etm/5.62tps


5th solve - (10.43)


Spoiler



R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 R' U B' U' L B' D2 L2 B U'

z2 // inspection 
R L r U' r' U' B2 D // cross 
R U R' y' U2 L U2' L' U L U' L' // 1st pair 
U R U' R' U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair 
U' R U R' y' U R' U' R2' // 3rd pair 
U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
U2' r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL 
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

10.43sec : 66htm/6.33tps : 71etm/6.81tps


----------



## tx789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Brest said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks that was quick


----------



## Brest (Nov 24, 2011)

Christopher Olson - 7.02 single (unofficial)


Spoiler










B2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 F2 L D' F' L D F2 D2 R2 B' L B' L'

x // inspection 
U R2 U' x' // Xcross 
U R' U' R // 2nd pair 
U2 L U' L2' U L // 3rd pair 
y U2 R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair 
U3 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL 
U' R U' R2 R' U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

7.02sec : 44htm/tps : 49etm/tps




tx789 said:


> Thanks that was quick


Like a ninja?


----------



## JyH (Nov 27, 2011)

Mike Kotch + Bobby d'Angelo - 28.79 TeamBLD single



Spoiler










U2 L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U' B D2 U' F L B' L2 D2 R' F' D

y  // inspection 
L D' R' F' D2 D  // cross 
L' U L R U R' U2 R U' R'  // 1st pair 
y R U' R'  // 2nd pair 
L U L'  // 3rd pair 
R' U2 R U' R' U R  // 4th pair 
U F R U R' U' F'  // edge orientation 
r U R' U' r' F R F'  // corner orientation 
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'  // PLL 
alg.garron

59htm/28.79 = 2.05tps
63etm/28.79 = 2.19tps

Hope you don't mind I copied your layout, Brest.


----------



## vinko (Nov 27, 2011)

Could someone reconstruct this:


----------



## Brest (Nov 27, 2011)

vinko said:


> Could someone reconstruct this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


1st solve


Spoiler



U L2 U' B2 F2 L F U L2 D2 F D B U' F2 L' D

x2 y // inspection 
D' R' B' F' L u' L u' // cross 
L U L' U2 y' L U L' // 1st pair 
U' R U R' U' y L U L' // 2nd pair 
U2' L' U L R U R' // 3rd pair 
y' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
F U R' F R F2 U' x U' L U r' // OLL 
U2 U R' F R' x' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

~20sec : 59htm/2.95tps : 66etm/3.3tps


2nd solve


Spoiler



D2 U F2 D' R F2 D2 B' U2 B R' B' F2 D R2 D2 B

z2 // inspection 
U2 l' L2 U (x' y') L D' // cross 
R' U2 R U2 L U L' // 1st pair 
F U' F' // 2nd pair 
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair 
R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair 
U2 R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R' // OLL 
U' U' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' U // PLL 
alg.garron

~18sec : 59htm/3.28tps : 62etm/3.44tps


3rd solve


Spoiler



R2 B2 L' D2 U' R' D U R2 U R U B' F2 L B F2 R2

x2 // inspection 
R' D' L U R2 D' R' D // cross 
R U' R2' U R // 1st pair 
L' U2 L U y' R' U R // 2nd pair 
U' R U' R' U2' L' U L // 3rd pair 
U2' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
F R U R' U' F' // OLL 
U2' R2' U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // PLL 
alg.garron

~18sec : 54htm/3tps : 58etm/3.22tps


4th solve


Spoiler



L2 R' U2 L D' U2 F2 U' L2 F' L' B2 U R F' R' D2

z2 // inspection 
F' L2 x' R F R U' // cross 
l' U R U' y' L U' L' // 1st pair 
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair 
R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair 
U' y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair 
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL 
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL 
alg.garron

~18sec : 58htm/3.22tps : 61etm/3.39tps


5th solve


Spoiler



F2 R' U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 B' U2 R' D2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R'

x2 // inspection 
F R' D' R' L // cross 
R U R' U2 L U' L' // 1st pair 
U' R' U2 R L' U L // 2nd pair 
U R' U' R U y L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U R U' R' // 4th pair 
F U R U' R' F' // OLL 
U2' U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2' y' R' U R U2 // PLL 
alg.garron

~17sec : 52htm/3.06tps : 55etm/3.24tps


----------



## vinko (Nov 27, 2011)

Than you


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 28, 2011)

Where can I get something like Cube Explorer, but for 4x4?

EDIT : For reconstruction purposes, of course.


----------



## Riley (Nov 29, 2011)

Could someone check my own reconstruction of my own solve? This was my first reconstruction too. o.o I'm not sure of some rotations and such.




R2 U' D' R' L U B U' L2 U L2 F2 D F' R' B' U' D2 F2 D L2 U' D2 R B2
z2 y x // Inspection
D' L' U' z' U R' x' D' L // Cross
R U R' // 1st pair
L' U L // 2nd Pair
U y' L U' L' //3rd Pair
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L // 4th pair
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 y' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R // PLL


----------



## JyH (Nov 29, 2011)

@Riley - http://alg.garron.us/


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 29, 2011)

I got a challenge for you, Brest.






Aerial view ftw


----------



## Brest (Nov 29, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I got a challenge for you, Brest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


B D2 B2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 L U B2 F2 D L2 B'

y x2 // inspection 
L2 F' L' R' y R2 // cross 
U' L' U' L U' y R' U' R // 1st pair 
U L' U' L y' U' L' U L // 2nd pair 
R U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair 
U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair 
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL 
U // AUF
alg.garron

9.07sec : 45htm/4.96tps : 49etm/5.40tps



JyH said:


> Hope you don't mind I copied your layout, Brest.


Not at all! Just like a good alg, if you like it --> use it!
Nice solve and recon too. :tu



Riley said:


> Could someone check my own reconstruction of my own solve? This was my first reconstruction too. o.o I'm not sure of some rotations and such.


Looks good! :tu Although I would use: y x' // inspection.



Jaycee said:


> Where can I get something like Cube Explorer, but for 4x4?
> 
> EDIT : For reconstruction purposes, of course.


I don't think such a program exists.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 29, 2011)

Could someone please reconstruct the 9.84 single from:






Sorry, I don't have the scramble. I am interested because I remember that on this single/average, I didn't just do straight CFOP, I think it might have been FreeFOP or something.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 30, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Where can I get something like Cube Explorer, but for 4x4?
> 
> EDIT : For reconstruction purposes, of course.


 
Shameless bump. I want this. xD


----------



## Brest (Nov 30, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Shameless bump. I want this. xD


 


Brest said:


> Jaycee said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I get something like Cube Explorer, but for 4x4?
> ...


/bump back at you.

If you post the video again, I'll see what I can do. No guarantees, and I've got other things to do before.


----------



## kpcube (Nov 30, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/yMMdiiSzyqI[/video]

I asked if someone could reconstuct this for me in OQAT, sorry I don't have a scramble. Thanks in advance for the reconstuction it's much appriciated =].






Sorry that there is no scramble it was a request for a friend of mine. Also thanks for the reconstruction in advance =], it is much appreciated.


----------



## Brest (Nov 30, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Could someone please reconstruct the 9.84 single from:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


5th solve is awesome! :tu 

1st solve - 11.13

2nd solve - (14.90)


Spoiler



F2 L B2 R2 D2 L D2 U2 R' B2 R' D B' R2 F2 L' D F' R B2 F2

z // inspection 
D R F // cross 
R R' R U R' // 1st pair 
y' U2 y' R' U R y' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
U2 R U' l R' R U' R' U l' // 3rd pair 
y2' U y' R2' U2 R U R' U R2 // 4th pair 
L' U' L U' r U' r' F L' U2 L // OLL 
L U L' y R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2 // PLL 
alg.garron

14.90sec : 57htm/3.83tps : 65etm/4.36tps


3rd solve - (9.84)


Spoiler



D R2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 D L2 D R2 U2 F' D B' F L' D' F D' R2

x // inspection 
L' U (l R) D' F // cross 
R U R' y R U2 R' // 1st pair 
y' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair 
y' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair 
y2' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair 
L' U' L U' L' U L U r U' L' U x' // OLL 
x L U' L D2' L' U L D2' L2' // PLL 
alg.garron

9.84sec : 51htm/5.18tps : 58etm/5.89tps


4th solve - 12.83


Spoiler



R2 B D2 B U2 R2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 R2 F' D' B' D2 L B' F' D' R

x' y' // inspection 
F r U r U' x' D' // cross 
y' U L' U2 L U' L' U L // 1st pair 
R U R' U' R U2 R' // 2nd pair 
y2 R U R' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
U F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' // OLL 
U2 R2 U R R' R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL 
alg.garron

12.83sec : 67htm/5.22tps : 70etm/5.46tps


5th solve - 13.03


Spoiler



B' U2 L2 R2 B L2 F D2 F R2 F U' B D B' R' B'L2 B2 F'

y' x' // inspection 
(L r) R' (x' y) (r L) U r' U' r U2 r' // most of a cross 
L' U L2 U2 L' y U L U' L' // 1st pair 
U' F U' l' U l // 2nd pair / cross 
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
y' U' R U R' U' R U2 R' // 4th pair 
U L2 U' L B L' U L2 U' r' U' r // OLL 
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL 
alg.garron

13.03sec : 68htm/5.22tps : 72etm/5.53tps





kpcube said:


> [video=youtube_share;yMMdiiSzyqI]http://youtu.be/yMMdiiSzyqI[/video]
> 
> I asked if someone could reconstuct this for me in OQAT, sorry I don't have a scramble. Thanks in advance for the reconstuction it's much appriciated =].
> 
> ...


U2 L' R2 U' B' F' R' B' F' L' R2 B' L R D' U' B

y' // inspection
L' U' L U y' R U y R x2 // cross
U y' d' L' U' L y L' U2 L y' U y' L' U L // 1st pair
U' y' L' U' U L U' L' U' L U U2' y2' R U2' R' y R U' R' // 2nd pair
d2 R' U R y U' L' U U' L d' L U L' y' d' d R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' d R R' d R' U' R d' y L' U L // 4 pair
L d R U' R' x U' (x' y) F R U R' U' y L' // EO / EP
y2 d y R U' L' U R' U' L y3' d y R U' L' U R' U' L // CP
x2 (L' U' L U)2 D' (L' U' L U)4 D' (L' U' L U)2 D' (L' U' L U)4 D' // CO
alg.garron

~67sec : 146htm/2.18tps : 171etm/2.55tps


----------



## cubernya (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone have a single solve (preferably a slow-turning one) that they could post? I want to start reconstructing, but I obviously have to start with an easier one


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 1, 2011)

Try these 



Spoiler



Session average: 14.985
1. (13.761) B2 U' D' R' B' U2 D2 F' L2 F R2 B U' R' L' D2 U F U2 B D' U B' D2 B2 
2. 14.985 F' R U L2 R2 B F' U' B U B' R' F L2 B2 L D2 B' R F B D2 U' R' D' 
3. (15.944) B R L' D' L' D B L2 F' L2 U2 D L2 B U' R2 F' D' B L D' U2 L F2 U2








Here's some more. Today's my first day recording solves at all, I used to try to use my laptop webcam, but could never get a suitable angle. Here I'm using 2 4x4s, a 3x3x4 and 2 3x3s stacked on top of a Gamecube (oh yea, like a boss) as a tripod of sorts for my iPhone. Yea








Spoiler



Average of 12: 14.793
1. 13.876 B' L F2 B U' L' D2 F2 D F D2 U L D' L F2 D' B2 D U B' D L' F2 L 
2. 13.205 D' U2 B' F2 R L2 F2 R' F2 D B D' R F2 L2 R2 U2 B D B' U' D' F2 R D 
3. 13.654 F U L U2 B R2 F2 B' L' R' F' U' L' U2 R B R' F' R' D F2 U' L' U' R2 
4. (27.462) F2 B2 U' B2 U' D B2 D2 R2 F' L U2 R2 U' L' F2 B' D2 F' L B' U2 D' F L' 
5. (13.088) F2 U' R' L' D2 R2 B2 F R2 F' B' L2 R' F' D' L D2 U' F' U' L' U2 D' B' D' 
6. 16.522 U D' R B L U L2 D2 R' F L' F2 U D R2 U F' B L2 U D2 F2 D2 R' U 
7. 13.581 U2 D R' D' B' L' R F2 R2 L' U' L' U R2 U2 F' D2 L2 D' F' U' L B' D F 
8. 16.951 D2 F2 D B2 D' F D' F2 R L2 B2 R B' F R L' U' D F2 B L D' F2 U B 
9. 14.168 U R D' L' D2 F' U2 F2 B2 U' R2 U' F' U' L B' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L B D2 U2 
10. 18.029 D' F D' U' F D F' L B' F2 L' D' F B2 R D R' L' B' D R' F2 R B D2 
11. 14.194 F2 L' R2 F2 U2 D B U L' B F' L B2 R2 B U F D' R L' F' R2 U' D R' 
12. 13.754 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 D U' L2 R' B' R L' D U B2 U L' D L2 U D F D U'



Edit: LOL sweet frame choice youtube.


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33875-Intermediate-Speedcuber-Solves

Sorry there's no scrambles, but I'm curious of what my move count and such is so I can get better. Thanks!


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 1, 2011)

There's no point breaking down those solves, you weren't necessarily trying to solve as fast as possible, like in a true speed solve. Just record some regular solves, SAVE THE SCRAMBLES AND MAKE SURE YOU SCRAMBLE CORRECTLY, then we'll do em. I say this and I wouldn't be at all surprised if Brest ninja's me with complete breakdowns in multiple turn metrics lol. Brest = 2gud


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 1, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> There's no point breaking down those solves, you weren't necessarily trying to solve as fast as possible, like in a true speed solve. Just record some regular solves, SAVE THE SCRAMBLES AND MAKE SURE YOU SCRAMBLE CORRECTLY, then we'll do em. I say this and I wouldn't be at all surprised if Brest ninja's me with complete breakdowns in multiple turn metrics lol. Brest = 2gud


 
Ok could you please reconstruct my current PB? Thanks!


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 1, 2011)

B R' D' B2 U R' F R' U2 L2 F' U' B2 D F2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' D'

x2 y L D' U' R2 F // Unintentional Xcross (5)
y U' R U' R' U y R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L-2 (12, 17)
y' U R' U R U' y R U R' // F2L-3 (8, 25)
U L' U U L U' L' U L // F2L-4 (8, 33)
U U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL (10, 43)
y x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R // PLL (9, 52)

52 Moves HTM / 16.05 = 3.24 TPS

60 Moves ETM / 16.05 = 3.74 TPS

That was my first ever reconstruction from video, how'd I do?


----------



## JyH (Dec 1, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> B R' D' B2 U R' F R' U2 L2 F' U' B2 D F2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' D'
> 
> x2 y L D' U' R2 F // Unintentional Xcross (5)
> y U' R U' R' U y R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L-2 (12, 17)
> ...


 
Nice, looks successful.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh yea, ETM lol. Yeah, I mean I know the solve itself is accurate, I more concerned about a couple of rotations and whether or not to count some U2s as one or 2 moves ETM. Didn't take near as long as I thought, the scramble is accurate, which helps a ton. I used frame by frame on windows media player lol, made it super easy.


----------



## JyH (Dec 1, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Oh yea, ETM lol. Yeah, I mean I know the solve itself is accurate, I more concerned about a couple of rotations and whether or not to count some U2s as one or 2 moves ETM. Didn't take near as long as I thought, the scramble is accurate, which helps a ton. I used frame by frame on windows media player lol, made it super easy.


 
Don't want to bother slowing it down in some program, but from just watching it a few times and looking at the reconstruction, it looks pretty accurate.


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 1, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> B R' D' B2 U R' F R' U2 L2 F' U' B2 D F2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' D'
> 
> x2 y L D' U' R2 F // Unintentional Xcross (5)
> y U' R U' R' U y R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L-2 (12, 17)
> ...



Could you please tell me what ETM and HTM are? Also what are those numbers after the step for? Thanks though


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 1, 2011)

[wiki]ETM[/wiki]
[wiki]HTM[/wiki]

The numbers are the number of moves, so cross was 5 moves, then the f2l pair was 12, so (12, 17) means 12 moves for that step, up to 17 total at that time.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 1, 2011)

Can someone please reconstruct my 35.59? I don't have the scramble (if I did, I would do it myself) so it might be difficult...


Spoiler


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 1, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> I didn't just do straight CFOP, I think it might have been FreeFOP or something.


 
You did straight CFOP.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 1, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> You did straight CFOP.


 
The only solve that wasn't cross, pairs, LL was his last one, and that was his least efficient.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 1, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Can someone please reconstruct my 35.59? I don't have the scramble (if I did, I would do it myself) so it might be difficult...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' R B' R2 D B2 R F2 L2 U2 R D R2 F R


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 1, 2011)

Brest said:


> 5th solve is awesome! :tu
> 
> 1st solve - 11.13
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the reconstructions. 


Kirjava said:


> You did straight CFOP.


 


Tim Major said:


> The only solve that wasn't cross, pairs, LL was his last one, and that was his least efficient.


Idk why I thought that, maybe it was for another average at the comp. 
About the last solve being inefficient, often if I'm inefficient and do solves like that my lookahead is better.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 1, 2011)

Brest, try this "solve":


Spoiler


----------



## Brest (Dec 1, 2011)

Odder said:


> Brest, try this "solve":
> 
> 
> Spoiler


D U' R2 U B2 R2 B D2 U' L2 U2 B F' D2 F L2

y x2 // inspection 
D' L D // cross 
U R U R' // 1st pair 
L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd pair 
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair 
y' U y' L' U' L // 4th pair 
U' L U L' U L U2' L' // OLL 
U' L U' r f U' r U' L U L' D2' r' (r') // PLL 
alg.garrons

8.96sec : 46htm/5.13tps : 49etm/5.47tps


----------



## Carrot (Dec 1, 2011)

Brest said:


> D U' R2 U B2 R2 B D2 U' L2 U2 B F' D2 F L2
> 
> y x2 // inspection
> D' L D // cross
> ...




Thank a lot!  I'm gonna practise that awesome PLL


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 1, 2011)

Hej Odder.
Are all your puzzles stickered the "wrong" way?? It seems like 2 colors have been swapped.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 1, 2011)

irontwig said:


> R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' R B' R2 D B2 R F2 L2 U2 R D R2 F R


 
Thanks, I'll post a reconstruction tonight.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 1, 2011)

Brest said:


> /bump back at you.
> 
> If you post the video again, I'll see what I can do. No guarantees, and I've got other things to do before.


 
Sorry. Didn't see that.  






Scrambling starts around 0:23. Potential thanks in advance


----------



## aronpm (Dec 2, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Thanks, I'll post a reconstruction tonight.





Spoiler










R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' R B' R2 D B2 R F2 L2 U2 R D R2 F R

y // memo/orient

y R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 y' // UBR->BDR->FUR
R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U // UBR->DLF->DFR
z U2 L' D L U2 L' D' L z' // UBR->LUF->LDB
y' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 y // corner orientation

M' U L U' M U L' U' // DF->FU->LB
M' U M U M' U M U // DF->RU->BU
R2 u' M2 U R' U' M2 U R U' u R2 // DF->DR->RB
z' R U' M2 U R2 U' M2 U R z // DF->DB->FL
R U' M' U2 M U' R' // DF->FR->UL
L2 U' M' U L2 U' M U // DF->LD->LU

25.8 secs : 93stm/3.6tps : 114etm/4.4tps (loool slow :fp)


----------



## Brest (Dec 5, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Sorry. Didn't see that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Jaycee, I'm sorry but I was not successful. I attempted to reconstruct the scramble, but the lighting is just too dim for me to see the moves. ):



aronpm said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Aron! I like how you listed the cycles. I should update the blind solve I reconstructed with similar annotation.



Odder said:


> Thank a lot!  I'm gonna practise that awesome PLL


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey, I just got a new PB, wanted to see if I could improve on F2L or anything. Thanks!


----------



## TheChriskage (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi, could anyone reconstruct this?
The scramble is: R2 L2 U' B2 D U L2 B2 U F2 U' L B2 D B2 D R' B R2
It shouldn't be that hard, except for all the rotations.






Oh, and by the way, is this a good camera angle?


----------



## Brest (Dec 8, 2011)

TheChriskage said:


> Hi, could anyone reconstruct this?
> The scramble is: R2 L2 U' B2 D U L2 B2 U F2 U' L B2 D B2 D R' B R2
> It shouldn't be that hard, except for all the rotations.
> 
> ...


Very nice camera angle.

R2 L2 U' B2 D U L2 B2 U F2 U' L B2 D B2 D R' B R2

y2 x // inspection 
U' R U z U' R (z' y') R U R // Xcross 
U z U' R U z' // 2nd pair 
U' y U' y R U' R' U z U' R2 U z' // 3rd pair 
U' U R U2' R' U2' R U2' R' U2' R U' R' // 4th pair 
U' R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OLL 
U R U2' R' U' R U2' z U' R z' R' U' r // PLL 
alg.garron

24.35sec : 57htm/2.34tps : 70etm/2.87tps


Spoiler



R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // 4th pair alg.garron


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone can reconstruct this one for me? It's quite old but I want to have a peek at it. It has a horrible camera angle, sorry about that!






Scramble: R D B2 L2 D L D' F' L2 B F U' L' F' R D' U R' L F B U' R D' F2


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone for this?


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't think anyone has reconstructed this before(wasn't in the thread that was made in the gallery).
Can't be bothered to do 5.76




D2 L2 D' B2 F' U' F D' R2 B2 U L' D2 F' D2 R' B' U' 

*L'U'D'R'F'D * //Cross+free pair
*U'R'U'R * //First pair
*U'RU'R'U'RU'R'URU'R' * //Second pair
*y'U'RU'R'URU'R' * //Third pair
*U2L'UL * //Fourth pair
*U'RUR'U'R'FRF' * //OLL
*RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' * //PLL

5.58 sec: 57HTM/10.22 TPS 60 ETM/10.75 TPS @[email protected]

alg.garron

Will someone check the move counts?I'm not sure I did it right. 10.75 TPS ?


----------



## TheChriskage (Dec 10, 2011)

Brest said:


> Very nice camera angle.
> 
> R2 L2 U' B2 D U L2 B2 U F2 U' L B2 D B2 D R' B R2
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Brest, that's a neat alg!

I was actually suprised to see that I didn't do any L or D turns.


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 10, 2011)

Could somebody please do my 16.00 now?


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 10, 2011)

I tried but failed because the lighting was too poor for me.

Now a question of my own : Has Felik's 5x5 WR single been reconstructed? That'd be pretty awesome to see.

Oh, and I forgot to say it's okay, Brest. xD


----------



## JyH (Dec 10, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Could somebody please do my 16.00 now?


 
Could you give me the cross? I thought for sure that it was y D' R2 U L2 D, but I don't see you doing the last D.

EDIT: If you have the scramble, why can't you reconstruct it yourself? >.>


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 10, 2011)

JyH said:


> Could you give me the cross? I thought for sure that it was y D' R2 U L2 D, but I don't see you doing the last D.
> 
> EDIT: If you have the scramble, why can't you reconstruct it yourself? >.>


 
First i cant reconstruct because im grounded right now and my parents took my cube. Second, idk what the cross was but that sounds about right.


----------



## JyH (Dec 10, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> First i cant reconstruct because im grounded right now and my parents took my cube. Second, idk what the cross was but that sounds about right.


 
Use alg.garron and reconstruct it.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 10, 2011)

Penguino : You could, you know, look at the video to find out what your cross was? I got what JyH said, but like he said, I couldn't see you doing the last D.


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 10, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Penguino : You could, you know, look at the video to find out what your cross was? I got what JyH said, but like he said, I couldn't see you doing the last D.


 
Like i sid im grounded, and im not supposed to be online right now. But i quickly checked the video, i didnt do a D. It was D' R2 U L2 just like u said.


----------



## JyH (Dec 10, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Like i sid im grounded, and im not supposed to be online right now. But i quickly checked the video, i didnt do a D. It was D' R2 U L2 just like u said.


 
That doesn't solve the cross. It makes it off by a D'.


----------



## Brest (Dec 10, 2011)

The scramble listed on the video is missing the 1st move D.

(z2) D B2 R2 U D B' D' L D2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D F2 B2


----------



## Mal (Dec 10, 2011)

On Piti Pichedpans most recent OH video he had a 9.11 single. Could someone reconstruct that?


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 11, 2011)

Spoiler







sorry,i lost the scrambles





Spoiler








dont mind the bad video quality



anyone?


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 11, 2011)

Brest said:


> The scramble listed on the video is missing the 1st move D.
> 
> (z2) D B2 R2 U D B' D' L D2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D F2 B2


 
Yeah i scramble with yellow on top, green in front. Now can you do the reconstruction please?


----------



## Andri Maulana (Dec 11, 2011)

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?&gl=US&hl=en&client=mv-google&v=5Wi57HOUsWw&nomobile=1[/video]

Hi Brest, can you reconstruct my solves? I've tried it before but i can't becauseI don't have the scrambles


----------



## Brest (Dec 11, 2011)

Andri Maulana said:


> [video]www.youtube.com/watch?&gl=US&hl=en&client=mv-google&v=5Wi57HOUsWw&nomobile=1[/video]
> 
> Hi Brest, can you reconstruct my solves? I've tried it before but i can't becauseI don't have the scrambles


Would you like the scrambles so you can try yourself?



Penguino138 said:


> Yeah i scramble with yellow on top, green in front. Now can you do the reconstruction please?


I haven't done this since you posted because Jaycee and JyH were giving it a go. I have posted the (hopefully) correct scramble so that they can try to have a success.
I have some other things on at the moment, so if it isn't done in the interim I'll do it when I get some free time.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 11, 2011)

It seems like a lot of people just post here to get someone else to reconstruct _for_ them. A least try yourself, esspecially if it's _your_ video and solve. Then you can post the reconstruction and ask for help for a better solution or something. 

If you don't have scrambles, I think you're supposed to download cube explorer, plug if colors of the cube while it's scrambled on a blank cube, then find the optimal solution, and the scramble is that backwards.


----------



## JyH (Dec 11, 2011)

Brest said:


> I haven't done this since you posted because Jaycee and JyH were giving it a go. I have posted the (hopefully) correct scramble so that they can try to have a success.


 
I'll go for it.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 11, 2011)

^ Me too! Race? 

Convenient time for me to get online..

Just so you know I've never successfully reconstructed something xD

Thanks for the fix, Brest.

EDIT : GAH. Forced to leave *rolls eyes* Oh well, I'll find a different video to reconstruct in the near future. xD


----------



## JyH (Dec 11, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Spoiler



(z2) D B2 R2 U D B' D' L D2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D F2 B2 

y // inspection 
D' R2 U L2 // cross 
L' U' L y' R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair 
y' y2 R' U R U U R' U R //2nd pair 
U' R U' R' U R U R //3rd pair 
L U L' // 4th pair 
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL 
U y2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'  // PLL 
alg.garron

16.00sec : 52htm/3.25tps : 53etm/3.31tps

Unsure about the ETM, could you please check, Brest?


----------



## Andri Maulana (Dec 11, 2011)

Brest said:


> Would you like the scrambles so you can try yourself?


 
Sure !!

I've tried to figure out the scrambles with cube explorer before, but its too hard to fill the right color in the right place...


----------



## Brest (Dec 11, 2011)

JyH said:


> (z2) D B2 R2 U D B' D' L D2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D F2 B2
> 
> y // inspection
> D' R2 U L2 // cross
> ...


Good job!
I think the (U U) in the second pair was (U' U') and (y' y2) was (y' y2'). Other than that, spot on. Nicely done. :tu
For ETM count each rotation the same as any other move, so there are at least +4 moves. I usually write (U U) as U2, so 1 move HTM but 2 moves ETM. (y' y2') is 2 moves ETM but I'd write it as y3'. (I'm not sure if this is the best way, but it's neater.)
This makes the move count 52htm/3.25tps : 57etm/3.56tps


----------



## JyH (Dec 11, 2011)

Brest said:


> Good job!
> I think the (U U) in the second pair was (U' U') and (y' y2) was (y' y2'). Other than that, spot on. Nicely done. :tu
> For ETM count each rotation the same as any other move, so there are at least +4 moves. I usually write (U U) as U2, so 1 move HTM but 2 moves ETM. (y' y2') is 2 moves ETM but I'd write it as y3'. (I'm not sure if this is the best way, but it's neater.)
> This makes the move count 52htm/3.25tps : 57etm/3.56tps


 
Oops, I completely forgot that ETM counted rotations as moves. Thanks for all the awesome feedback, I'll definitely try to remember this for next time.


----------



## Brest (Dec 11, 2011)

Andri Maulana said:


> Sure !!
> 
> I've tried to figure out the scrambles with cube explorer before, but its too hard to fill the right color in the right place...


Here are the scrambles I got on the 1st pass.
I've included what I had to reconstruct to find the scrambles.
If you get stuck just let me know and I'll give it a go.

1st solve - 14.72
B' F' U2 B2 F D2 U2 L' R2 F' D' B F2 L' B D F2 R B2

2nd solve - 14.71+2
??

3rd solve - 14.56
??

4th solve - 14.59
F2 R' F2 L R2 B2 R D' R2 B U L' F U B' L' R U' L'

x' U L U x' y D' U L F' D2' // cross

5th solve - 12.56
D2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' R D2 L' F' R D' F2 U L B2 F'

z2 U' L F' y U R2 // cross
U L U' L2' U L // 1st pair


----------



## Andri Maulana (Dec 11, 2011)

Andri Maulana said:


> [video]www.youtube.com/watch?&gl=US&hl=en&client=mv-google&v=5Wi57HOUsWw&nomobile=1[/video]
> 
> Hi Brest, can you reconstruct my solves? I've tried it before but i can't because I don't have the scrambles


 

1st solve : B' F' U2 B2 F D2 U2 L' R2 F' D' B F2 L' B D F2 R B2

R' F U' L2 D L // cross (6/6)
U x' x R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' U R' U' R U' y R U R' // 1st pair (17/23)
U y x' x R' U2 R U' y L' U L // 2nd pair (8/31)
U x' x R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair (8/39)
R' U R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair (8/47)
U U U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL (10/57)
U U' R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' // PLL (13/70)

14.72 sec : 70 HTM/4.76 tps


4th solve : F2 R' F2 L R2 B2 R D' R2 B U L' F U B' L' R U' L'

x' // inspection
U L U x' y D' U L F' D2' // cross (8/8)
x' x U' U2 y' L' U' L U2 R U R' // 1st pair (9/17)
U U R' U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd pair (9/26)
U L U' L' U2 y' L' U' L // 3rd pair (8/34)
U R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (8/42)
U U' r U r' R U R' U' r r' r U' r' // OLL (14/56)
U U R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' // PLL (13/69)

14.59 sec : 69 HTM/4.73 tps


5th solves : D2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' R D2 L' F' R D' F2 U L B2 F'

z2 // inspection
U' L F' y U R2 // cross (5/5)
U L U' L2' U L // 1st pair (6/11)
U U' R' U R U' y U' R U R' // 2nd pair (10/21)
U' U' y L U L' U y R' U' R // 3rd pair (9/30)
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L // 4th pair (8/38)
U U' U' R' U' R U' R U2 R // OLL (10/48)
U U U x' z R U' D R' R D' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL (23/71)

12.56 sec : 71 HTM/5.65 tps


Is it correct Brest??


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 11, 2011)

Kristopher De Asis: 9.78 Single Vancouver Open Winter, 2011


Spoiler











Scramble: R2 U R2 D U2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' R2 F2 L B' R' D F D2 F2

z2 D R2' F u' L' u //Cross
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 1
y' L' U L2' U' L' //F2L 2
U R U2' R' U' y' R U' R' //F2L 3
U y R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L 4
F U R U' R' F' //OLL
U' L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' U2 //PLL

HTM: 54 moves: 54/9.78 = 5.52 tps
ETM: 57 moves: 57/9.78 = 5.83 tps

Stand-in Brest B)


----------



## rubiksarlen (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone mind reconstructing Faz's 2x2 winning average at WC 2011? really looking forward to seeing how he does his first layer.  his tps is insane BTW.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JkFw4AM0yw&feature=g-all


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Dec 11, 2011)

It seems like nobody is interested in reconstructing Pyraminx solves


----------



## cubernya (Dec 11, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> Anyone mind reconstructing Faz's 2x2 winning average at WC 2011? really looking forward to seeing how he does his first layer.  his tps is insane BTW.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JkFw4AM0yw&feature=g-all


 If you can get scrambles, I'll reconstruct them.


----------



## y235 (Dec 11, 2011)

MrRubiksUFO said:


> It seems like nobody is interested in reconstructing Pyraminx solves


 
You mean the WR avarege?
if you do i am going to this tomorrow


----------



## tx789 (Dec 11, 2011)

someone should try kevin 6x6 wr single mean if they want. His tps is crazy


----------



## rubiksarlen (Dec 12, 2011)

tx789 said:


> someone should try kevin 6x6 wr single mean if they want. His tps is crazy



lol only brest would have the dedication to do that


----------



## rubiksarlen (Dec 12, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> If you can get scrambles, I'll reconstruct them.


 
thanks to Ron, i've now got all the scrambles (including other events, 3x3, 4x4, bld, etc.) from the world championships 2011! thanks! so here is the 2x2 final round scrambles, please help me reconstruct them. 

1. R2 U R2 F' U' F2 U' R'

2. F U2 F U' F2 R F R' F'

3. R U' F U' F U F' R

4. F' R2 U' R' U R2 U' R2 U' 

5. F R F R2 F R F2 U2 F'


----------



## gbcuber (Dec 12, 2011)

Felt like trying a reconstruction on a solve was from a few months ago, and yes, the reaction was quite ridiculous 
Scramble: D U F D2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 U B2 F' L' R2 D2 U' B2 F' L' U B2 F2 L R2

x' z' //inspection
U r' U' x U2 x' R' u R' u' //cross
R U R' U' R U' R' U R' U' R //F2L Slot 1
y' R' U R //F2L Slot 2
y' U2 R U2 R' U y L' U L //F2L Slot 3
U' R U' R' //F2L Slot 4
U R U2 R2' F R F' R U2' R' //OLL
PLL Skip

54 turns (ETM) / 9.92 seconds = 5.44 TPS


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 12, 2011)

Brest said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // 4th pair alg.garron


 
Now *this* is how you help someone improve.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry, I've got no video. It's a 2x2 solve.

Scramble: R F R2 F' R U R'

Preinspection: None
R' U' (R2) (3/3) // FL
(R) U R' U' R' F R F' (7/10) // CLL

10 HTM/1.80 seconds=5.(5) TPS, 11 ETM/1.80 seconds=6.(1) TPS


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Dec 12, 2011)

y235 said:


> You mean the WR avarege?
> if you do i am going to this tomorrow


 
Just some former WR by Yohei Oka.*Would be great if you did it


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 12, 2011)

Yttrium said:


> Anyone can reconstruct this one for me? It's quite old but I want to have a peek at it. It has a horrible camera angle, sorry about that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I'm trying to do this myself but I suck so... here's what I have so far.

z y2 // inspection
L' R u R' // cross
y' R U R' U' R U R' U' U' y' R' U R // 1st pair
U R U R' // 2nd pair
y' L' U2 L U2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' // EO
U' l' U' L U R U' r' F // OLL
U // AUF

50 HTM ~ 3.3 TPS
54 ETM ~ 3.6 TPS


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2011)

tx789 said:


> someone should try kevin 6x6 wr single mean if they want. His tps is crazy





rubiksarlen said:


> lol only brest would have the dedication to do that


Seriously, Brest, might you consider it? Just one solve would be great! I would really like to see, turn by turn, how he accomplishes it - I'm curious how much of it is TPS and how much is really smart solving technique.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 16, 2011)

I was trying to film a decent average and couldn't finish off a good start, I got this solve as the first one in a 16.66 average (Which would have sufficed for my video) and my camera died so I lost the last 2 and a half solves so I thought I might as well upload and reconstruct this.

Thanks Meep for fixing my scramble and thanks Brest for the encouragement.






Scramble: B2 U2 R' B' U B' D' L U L' F U D2 L' R F' R B' R' U' F L' R2 U L'

Reconstruction:

D' R' // cross
U y R U2 R' U R' U R // 1st pair
U L' U' L U R U2 R' U2 R U R' // 2nd pair
y' R U2 R' U' y L U' L' // 3rd pair
U y' R U R' // 4th pair
U r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
y R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' // PLL

13.78sec : 52stm/3.77tps : 58etm/4.21tps


----------



## JyH (Dec 16, 2011)

Not desperate to see the reconstructions for these, but they're just so hilariously fake that I sort of want to see his 3 second F2L.



Spoiler











The top side might be hard to see with the glare, so if whoever is reconstruction can't do it, then feel free to just do another one of his 3x3 solves.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 16, 2011)

JyH said:


> Not desperate to see the reconstructions for these, but they're just so hilariously fake that I sort of want to see his 3 second F2L.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U L2 U' L' D R U 

z2 // inspection
D U L U R' // F2L
R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL

8.83 sec : 23htm/2.60tps : 24etm/2.72tps

lol


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Dec 17, 2011)

Lastly I got interested in ZZ-b, so I checked how fast could I do a random ZZLL. I picked R U' R' U R U' L U L' U x' U2 R U2 R2 and I got up to 11 TPS (~1.27). Before this I thought that ZBLL's have to be slow because of how many faces they use. Then I started practicing ZZ (with Fridrich LL), I got my first Sub-20 average (at least I think so) and a very nice single.

11.84 R2 L' D2 U' F2 D' U2 R' L2 F B R2 L U2 L R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 F' D' L2 B2

x' // Preinspection
U' L R' F' D2 (5/5) //EOLine (1-look)
R U2 R2' L' U L U R U R' (10/15) // Right 1x2x3
L' U L U2 L' U L U' (L U L' U')x3 (20/35) // Left 1x2x3
U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' (16/51) // OCLL
U2 x' y B2 l U' L U' L' U R' F2 z L' U L (13/64) // PLL

64 HTM/11.84 seconds=5.40 TPS
67 ETM/11.84 seconds=5.65 TPS

F2L 35 HTM/~7.84 seconds=4.46 TPS
LL 29 HTM/~4 seconds=7.25 TPS

Edit: For LL I should've done R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R / U2 x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R (19/54).
Edit2: I don't want to double-post, so I'll just edit.

2.89 2x2 Average of 12:


Spoiler



Solve 1: 2.37


Spoiler



Scramble: U R' U F R U R'
y2 // Preinspection
F' R' U' R' (4/4) // FL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U (11/15) // CLL
15 HTM (or ETM)/2.37 seconds=6.32 TPS


Solve 2: 2.59


Spoiler



Scramble: U' R2 U' R U2 R' F2 R F2 U'
x' y // Preinspection
R' U2 R U R B2 R2 (7/7) // FL
U2 R U R' U R U R' F R' F' R U' (13/20) // CLL
20 HTM (or ETM)/2.59 seconds=7.72 TPS


Solve 3: (4.91)


Spoiler



Scramble: F R F' U2 R F' U R2 F U'
z' // Preinspection
R U R' U R' U' R' F2 R2 (9/9) // FL
U F R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U F U' (14/23) // CLL
23 HTM (or ETM)/4.91 seconds=4.68 TPS


Solve 4: 3.03


Spoiler



Scramble: F U' R2 U R F' R U
z y2 // Preinspection
L U' L R' U R (6/6) // FL
U' U' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 (11/17)
17 ETM/3.03 seconds=5.61 TPS


To Be Continued (Soon)


----------



## Brest (Dec 20, 2011)

Alexander Lau - 8.79 Roux single


Spoiler



[youtubehd]Tx9SHoB_QcE[/youtubehd]


D2 U F' R2 F L2 U L' U L2 D R2 D2 F R B2 U2 B'

x y // inspection 
F U' r u' // LB block 
U R' U R U r' F' // LF pair 
U' R2' M' R' U R // RB block 
M' U2 R U R' // RF pair 
U2' R U2 R' U' R U' R2' U2 R U R' U R // CMLL 
U2 M' U2 M' U M2' U' // LSE 
alg.garron


```
step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.79	43	4.89	44	5.01[/COLOR]
Lblock 	2.46	11	4.47	11	4.47
Rblock 	2.42	11	4.55	11	4.55
CMLL 	2.50	14	5.60	15	6.00
LSE 	1.41	7	4.96	7	4.96
```


----------



## Brest (Dec 22, 2011)

Rowe Hessler - 3x3x3 OH 14.92 av5 NAR (MIT Fall 2011)


Spoiler










1st solve - (13.25)


Spoiler



B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 B' R2 U F L B2 D B' D2 F2 D L R'

x y' // inspection 
U' z U' z2 U' R U z2' // cross 
U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 1st pair 
z R2 U' R2 U x' R' U' R U // 2nd pair 
z' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
R U' R' // 4th pair 
U R U R' U R U' R' U' x R' U R U' x' // OLL 
R U R' U' x R' U x' R2 U' R' U' R U R' y' R' U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	13.25	56	4.23	71	5.36[/COLOR]
F2L:	6.50	28	4.31	37	5.69
LL:	6.75	28	4.15	34	5.04
```



2nd solve - 13.71


Spoiler



F2 D U' F2 L' B R' D2 U L' D' B2 U B U2 B D L

z y2 // inspection 
R U x' U' R z U' y' R z // cross 
R' U R U' R' U' R U' z // 1st pair 
x' R2 U' R2 U R U' R' U z' // 2nd pair 
(x y) U' R U R' U' R U z' // 3rd pair 
U' (x y) U' R' U R' U' R U z' // 4th pair 
U' z U' R' U R U y' R' U' R x' // OLL 
U' R2 U' R' U R U' x' U' z' U' R U' R' U' r y R U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	13.71	62	4.52	82	5.98[/COLOR]
F2L:	8.71	37	4.25	50	5.74
LL:	5.00	25	5.00	32	6.40
```



3rd solve - (19.22)


Spoiler



L2 U2 L2 B L2 D B D2 F L' F' U' B2 L R' F U L

y x2 // inspection 
R' U' x U' r U' z U' R' z // cross 
U' z R U' R2 U x' R' U' R U z' // 1st pair 
U3' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair 
y U' R U' R' y U2' R U R' U' R U2' R' // 3rd pair 
z R U' R2 U x R' U R U' z' // 4th pair 
U' x R' U z' U2' R' U2' z U' R2 z' R U' x' // OLL 
U' z U z' U' R u2' z U' R U z' R' U' R u2' z U' R u'	 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	19.22	69	3.59	101	5.25[/COLOR]
F2L:	11.90	44	3.70	61	5.13
LL:	7.32	25	3.42	40	5.46
```



4th solve - 16.28


Spoiler



F2 D2 B U2 B U2 L2 R2 B2 L' B' R' D' B' U2 B R B'

x2 // inspection 
U' R U R' U' z2' U2' R2 // cross 
U R U' R' // 1st pair 
y U' R U z' U' r U' z U' R // 2nd pair 
z U R U' R x' U' R' U z' // 3rd pair 
U' R R' U' R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair 
r' R2 U R' U r U2' r' U r R' // OLL 
(x y) R U' R' U x U2' r U' R U R' U r' U2' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	16.28	61	3.75	79	4.85[/COLOR]
F2L:	9.50	37	3.89	49	5.16
LL:	6.78	24	3.54	30	4.42
```



5th solve - 14.77


Spoiler



B' U2 F2 D2 L' R2 B' D2 B U' L2 D2 F U2 B F' D F

x y2 // inspection 
R U2' z' R2 x' D2 // cross 
U' R U R' U' R U2' R' // 1st pair 
y' U R U' R' U2' (x y) U' R' U // 2nd pair 
R U R U' R U R U' z' // 3rd pair 
U2' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair 
U' x U R' U x' R2 U' R' U' R U R' y' R2 // OLL 
U2' R U R' U' x R' U x' R2 U' R' U' R U R' y' R' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	14.77	64	4.33	85	5.75[/COLOR]
F2L:	8.15	36	4.42	47	5.77
LL:	6.62	28	4.23	38	5.74
```



Average (5/5) 

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	15.45	62.40	4.04	83.60	5.41[/COLOR]
F2L:	8.95	36.40	4.07	48.80	5.45
LL:	6.49	26.00	4.00	34.80	5.36
```


----------



## emolover (Jan 1, 2012)

Will someone reconstruct this A-perm for me?


----------



## lachose (Jan 1, 2012)

Something like R' F R' y' r2 F R' F' r L z' x' L2 
It's not exactly this but I think that's the idea.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 8, 2012)

Can someone do the honors? 

I already have the first two solves reconstructed but feel free to do those if you like. 

Scrambles :
1. (16.70) D L2 B L F' B' U' F U' D2 B' R2 D B2 L' B2 F2 D2 B' U' D' B D2 B' D'
2. 16.76 U B F2 R' D' L' D L2 F2 L U' F D L' F L2 D2 B F' U' F' D B' U' F
3. 17.02 B' L R' U L F' B' U2 L' F2 B R U D R' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 D' B2 F2 
4. (22.28) R' L2 B U L R U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' U F B' U' B' R B F D2 L2 U2 F2 L2
5. 20.03 B2 L' R U L2 D2 R B2 L2 B2 L F2 R L U' L' D' R' L' F L F2 L2 D F2


----------



## Moops (Jan 8, 2012)

aronpm said:


> B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U L2 U' L' D R U
> 
> z2 // inspection
> D U L U R' // F2L



Quadruple XCross. Haha I like how it appeared scrambled at the back yet the whole F2L could be planned during inspection from front.


----------



## Brest (Jan 9, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1st solve - (16.70)


Spoiler



B2 D2 R B2 L' R2 B L' R' D2 B' D' B2 L B F2

z2 // inspection 
U R2' U L2 U2 y' R2' // XXcross 
D R U' R' D' // 3rd pair 
y U2 y2' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U l' U R U' R' U R U' x' R U R' U' R U R' // OLL 
y2 U R' U2 R' U' (y x) l' U R' U' (R l) U' R' U l U' F // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	stm	stps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	16.70	52	3.11	57	3.41[/COLOR]
F2L:	8.83	19	2.15	22	2.49
LL:	7.87	33	4.19	35	4.45
```



2nd solve - 16.76


Spoiler



F2 D U B D' L' D L' R2 D U' B' F2 R' F R2

x2 y // inspection 
R' D L' x U R' x' // cross 
y' U' R U' R' y' U L U' L' // 1st pair 
y' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair 
R U2 R' U2' R U R' y R U R' // 3rd pair 
L' U L U U' L' U L U L' U L U2 L' U' L // 4th pair 
U' R' U' R y r U' r' U r U r' // OLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	stm	stps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	16.76	54	3.22	62	3.70[/COLOR]
F2L:	13.65	43	3.15	50	3.66
LL:	3.11	11	3.54	12	3.86
```



3rd solve - 17.02


Spoiler



F2 D' B2 L' R D' L2 U L F R' U2 R2 B' D' L B2

z2 // inspection 
L D R' D2 x U2 (x' y') // cross 
R U' R' R' R U L' U L // 1st pair 
U R' U' R y R' U2 R // 2nd pair 
R U R' // 3rd pair 
y' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
U M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // OLL 
y' x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	stm	stps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	17.02	52	3.06	56	3.29[/COLOR]
F2L:	10.70	31	2.90	35	3.27
LL:	6.32	21	3.32	21	3.32
```



4th solve - (22.28)


Spoiler



L2 U2 R' D2 U F2 R D2 R F' L2 R B' L2 U F U F

y x2 // inspection 
F' (R' R2) u R' u2' U2 L' L U L // cross 
L' U' L y' U' U y' U L' U L // 1st pair 
y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair 
U y' U2 U L' U L L' U2 L U2 R U R' // 3rd pair 
y' U' l' U U' U R U' R' U l F' // 4th pair 
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' l' U R U' x' // OLL 
U2' y l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	stm	stps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	22.28	71	3.19	80	3.59[/COLOR]
F2L:	16.95	48	2.83	53	3.13
LL:	5.33	23	4.32	27	5.07
```



5th solve - 20.03


Spoiler



U F2 D' U' R D2 L R B R F2 D' B F2 U2 F U' R

x' // inspection 
L2 U x' D' y L // Xcross 
R' U R U L U2 L' R U' R' // 1st pair 
U' y' R U2 R' U2' R U R' U R U R' // 2nd pair 
y' U y' R' U' R y U' R U R' // 3rd pair 
d R U2 R' y' R' R R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair 
U2' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL 
U d U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	stm	stps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	20.03	70	3.49	81	4.04[/COLOR]
F2L:	13.62	47	3.45	56	4.11
LL:	6.41	23	3.59	25	3.90
```





```
Average (5/5)					
step	time	stm	stps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	18.56	59.80	3.22	67.20	3.62[/COLOR]
F2L:	12.75	37.60	2.95	43.20	3.39
LL:	5.81	22.20	3.82	24.00	4.13
```


----------



## Florian (Jan 9, 2012)

aronpm said:


> B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U L2 U' L' D R U
> 
> z2 // inspection
> D U L U R' // F2L
> ...



I got 2.81 first try with a different solution.

B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U L2 U' L' D R U 
z2
D U2 R' U' L Cross+F2L+OLL
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2
19moves/2.81=6.8tps


----------



## Brest (Jan 9, 2012)

*Mats Valk - 30.02 World Record 4x4x4 single - Dutch Nationals 2011*



Spoiler: Notes



Scramble with White on U and Green on F
Move counts are estimated using [wiki]STM[/wiki] & [wiki]ETM[/wiki]
All notation is SiGN
Wide and slice move examples using SiGN notation: alg.garron.us
Rotations may not be actually what was performed
Thanks to Ron van Bruchem for the scramble





Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]REONv90kr7E[/youtubehd]


*Scramble*
B r' B r' B' f2 u U' B2 L' U2 R B2 f' u2 U' r R' U2 B f2 R2 D2 u' U f D2 u2 U' R2 U2 r' u' f2 D2 U' r2 D2 R F'

*Solution*
y' // inspection
1st 2 centres and 3 cross dedge
U r' F U' l // blue
y' U l' U' l u2 l U2 l' // green
z U2 r2 U' // BR
x2' U l' U // BY
x' R U (R 3l) R U x r x' F' // BO
last 4 centres and finish cross
3r'2 U2' (l' L) U 3r' r2 // white
U r' U' r 3r'2 3r U 3r' U2' r U' // align bars / OG
r U' r' r U' r2' U2 r U2 r' // finish centres
r x' 3l' U R U' r' U' L' (z' y') // YG / BW / cross
finish edges
R U' R' u' U R U' R' // WO
y' U' R U' R' // WR
y' U' R U' R' u // YG
U F R' F' R u' // RG
R U' R' u // YO / WG
3x3x3
U2' R U' R' y U' R' U R // 1st pair
R U R' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U L' U2 L U L' U2 L // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us



Spoiler: Statistics





```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	30.02	150	5.00	173	5.76[/COLOR]

Step 1	7.34	27	3.68	33	4.50
Step 2	8.47	36	4.25	44	5.19
Step 3	4.78	27	5.65	31	6.49
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	20.59	90	4.37	108	5.25[/COLOR]

F2L	6.66	39	5.86	43	6.46
LL	2.77	21	7.58	22	7.94
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	9.43	60	6.36	65	6.89[/COLOR]
```


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 9, 2012)

Ahhh! Thanks so much Brest for reconstructing my solves  My TPS has improved. Yay. And I can't believe how badly I screwed up the fourth solve. It should've been sub-20 by a long shot. Stupid Nervous-On-Camera Curse. And thanks so much for those PLL algs as well. I'm switching my F Perm and both N Perms for sure, and maybe R Perms. And I'm working on that M2 pull now, too. You rock!


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 24, 2012)

Can anyone reconstruct? I lost the scramble but I think it wouldn't be that hard


----------



## Nicolas Omori (Jan 24, 2012)

Someone could do the reconstruction please??
Scramble: D F2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 D' R B L2 B2 F R2 U2 F' R2 L U


----------



## Brest (Jan 24, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Spoiler: Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L2 D2 F' D2 B2 L R F2 R2 U' B F2 U L D' L2 U

x2 y // inspection 
U' L x' R U' x F2 // cross 
U2 R U' R' U2' R' U' R // 1st pair 
U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
y' R U R' y U R U' R' // 3rd pair 
y' U3' y L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 4th pair 
U2 f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL 
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL 
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: Statistics





```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	18.88	60	3.18	75	3.97[/COLOR]
Cross+1	5.28	13	2.46	18	3.41
F2L	11.98	32	2.67	45	3.76
LL	6.90	28	4.06	30	4.35
```






Nicolas Omori said:


> Spoiler: Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F' U2 F' R2 F' R F' D R U2 F2 L F D B R U R

x2 // inspection 
R' D R' L // cross 
y' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R L' U L // 1st pair 
R U2 R' U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair 
U' y2' R U2 R' R U2 R' U y L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U2' R' U R // 4th pair 
U U' U2 R U R' U' R' x U R U' x' // OLL(CP) 
U2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2 // (E)PLL 
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: Statistics





```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.36	69	3.97	77	4.44[/COLOR]
Cross+1	4.32	18	4.17	19	4.40
F2L	10.80	44	4.07	50	4.63
LL	6.56	25	3.81	27	4.12
```


----------



## Brest (Jan 25, 2012)

Avid Cuber - 14.24 av5 (unofficial)


Spoiler



[youtubehd]3WUX06wfApM[/youtubehd]
Also slow motion 'walkthrough' video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuVir2mz9kc


1st solve - (12.39)


Spoiler



L' U2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 R' B' U L' D B' F2 U' F R' D'

y' x' // inspection 
R' L U x' U2 (x y') R2 // orange cross 
U d' R U' R' // 1st pair 
y U3 L U' L' // 2nd pair 
U2' R' U R // 3rd pair 
U y' R' U R U' y R U R' // 4th pair 
U F R U R' U' F' // EO 
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CO 
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.39	54	4.36	61	4.92[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.84	9	3.17	12	4.23
F2L	7.74	25	3.23	31	4.01
LL	4.65	29	6.24	30	6.45
```



Spoiler



y' M' u M2' // cross 
U' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair 
(U2) R' U' (R' F R F') U R // OLL
(y) F U' R U R' U2 F' // EOLS (CO skip) 





2nd solve - 14.01


Spoiler



L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 L2 B' D2 R U' F' L B' U2 L2 B U F'

z // inspection 
L' l' U l D' // red cross 
U' y' L' U' L U' L' U L // 1st pair 
R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' y L' U L // 2nd pair 
U2 R U R' U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair 
y U3' y' R' U R // 4th pair 
U2' f R U R' U' f' // EO 
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CO 
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.01	73	5.21	81	5.78[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.27	13	3.98	14	4.28
F2L	8.20	40	4.88	47	5.73
LL	5.81	33	5.68	34	5.85
```



Spoiler



F U R U' R' F' R U' R' // 2nd pair 
R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair 
(U) (L' U' L U') (L' U L U) (L F' L' F) // OLL
(y U2) F (R' F R2 U') (R' U' R U R') F' (R U R' U') F' Sexy Yperm
(y U2) R2 U' R2 F R' f' x' R' F R u' R' U R Teller's move optimal Yperm

U R' F' U F R // EOLS
(U') R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' // COLL
alg.garron
U R' F' U F R // EOLS
(U) R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R  // ZBLL (U/B mirror of COLL)
alg.garron





3rd solve - 14.86


Spoiler



L2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' D R U' L D' R' U F R B2

y' x' // inspection 
R' u R' u' // orange cross 
U y' R U R' U' y U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 1st pair 
U' y U' R U2 R' U2' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair 
y U' y R U R' U' y' R U R' // 3rd pair 
y U3 y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair 
U2' f R U R' U' f' // EO 
U U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // CO 
U y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.86	81	5.45	95	6.39[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.78	17	6.12	19	6.83
F2L	8.78	46	5.24	58	6.61
LL	6.08	35	5.76	37	6.09
```



Spoiler



(y' U) (R' F R F') (R' U' R) // 1st pair
(y U2) R' U2 R2 U R' // 2nd pair // 2nd pair
(y U') R' U R d' L' U L // 3rd pair
F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL

(y U') F' r' F2 r F U' R U R' // EOLS
L R' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R // COLL
alg.garron
(y U') F' r' F2 r F U' R U R' // EOLS
(y') R U2 R' U' R2 D R' U R D' R' U2 R' // ZBLL
alg.garron





4th solve - 13.85


Spoiler



F' D F' L' F' U F B' U D2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 F2

z // inspection 
D2' R' y' l' U l R2 u R' u' // red cross 
U U' L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair 
U' U y' R U' R' // 2nd pair 
y U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
y2' R U2 R' U2' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
f R U R' U' f' // EO 
r U R' U' r' F R F' // CO 
y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.85	70	5.05	77	5.56[/COLOR]
Cross+1	4.03	18	4.47	19	4.71
F2L	9.26	42	4.54	48	5.18
LL	4.59	28	6.10	29	6.32
```



Spoiler



y x2 D R2 D2 R F // white cross
y D F R2 L' D L // yellow Xcross
z F U' R' F' D2 R' F2 // red cross
(y2) U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
(U) r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL (double Fat AntiSune)
r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r // OLL (double Fat Sune)
(y2) U' L U F U' F' L' R U R' // EOLS leaves 2 twist!





5th solve - (26.48+)


Spoiler



R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 

U2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 R' F U R F2 U' L2

y x // inspection
L' F2 u R' u' // cross
U U' y R U2 R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' R' U2 R U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' U F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' R U2 R' R2 R U' R2 U2' R' U2 R4 // CO
U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U3' y L' U L // 4th pair
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CO
y R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' (R) // PLL
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	24.48	92	3.76	109	4.45[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.83	14	3.66	15	3.92
F2L	10.26	45	4.39	49	4.78
LL	14.22	47	3.31	60	4.22
```



Spoiler



(U R U' R')3 // 3rd pair
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' // 4th pair
r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // OLL

(y U') R U2 R U2 F R F' U2 R2 // EOLS
(y2) R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL
alg.garron
(y U') R U2 R U2 F R F' U2 R2 // EOLS
(y2 U) R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 D' R U2 R' U' D R' // ZBLL
alg.garron







```
Average (4/5 - not including 5th solve)
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.78	70	5.04	79	5.70[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.23	14	4.41	16	4.95
F2L	8.50	38	4.50	46	5.41
LL	5.28	31	5.92	33	6.15
```


----------



## Brest (Feb 2, 2012)

*Michał Pleskowicz* - 13 OH 3x3x3 solves (plechoss)


Spoiler



9.53 WR 3x3x3 OH single - Kociewie Open 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]dp0prUEecJQ[/youtubehd]


B2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 U' R F' U2 B D U2 L2 U2 L B L2 U

x2 y' // inspection
R' F' r U2' R' x' // pseudo cross
z U2' R U2' R' U2' z' D' // Xcross
R U' R' U y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R' U R // 4th pair
r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
U // AUF
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	9.53	41	4.30	51	5.35[/COLOR]
F2L:	7.23	30	4.15	39	5.39
LL:	2.30	11	4.78	12	5.22
```



12.99 3x3x3 OH average of 12


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]fkYEmORvD14[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 12.68


Spoiler



F R2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 F R F' D R2 B' R B U2 R' D2 R'

y2 // inspection 
R2 x' (U' D) x D2 // cross 
R U R' U2' R U' R' // 1st pair 
y' U2' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair 
y' U2' R U R' z R2 U' R' U R U' R2 U z' // 3rd pair 
y' R' U' R // 4th pair 
U R' U2' R2 U R2 U R U' R U R' U' R U' R' U // ZBLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	12.68	51	4.02	65	5.13[/COLOR]
F2L:	9.23	34	3.68	45	4.88
LL:	3.45	17	4.93	20	5.80
```



2nd solve - 13.06


Spoiler



B2 D2 R' U2 R' U2 F' L B D F2 R2 D2 L B2 L2 F2 D

y x2 // inspection 
U' r U' r' R D' F R U' R // cross 
U' z U' R' U z' // 1st pair 
U' R' U R (y z) U' R U z' // 2nd pair 
R' U R // 3rd pair 
R U R' y' // EO 
U2' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair 
U U' R' U2' R' U2' R2' U R F R U R U' R' F' R2 U // ZBLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	13.06	53	4.06	63	4.82[/COLOR]
F2L:	7.48	27	3.61	33	4.41
LL:	5.58	26	4.66	30	5.38
```



3rd solve - 12.63


Spoiler



F2 U' B2 L2 B U2 R' D F2 D' B2 U F' D2 R2 U2 F R'

y2 x // inspection 
r' R' U F' D2' R' // cross 
y' R U' R' // 1st pair 
R' U R y U2' R U R' // 2nd pair 
y R' U' R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair 
y' R U R U R U' R' U' R' // 4th pair 
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL 
U U' z U' R' U R U F' U2' R U R U' R' U F // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	12.63	61	4.83	71	5.62[/COLOR]
F2L:	7.70	37	4.81	44	5.71
LL:	4.93	24	4.87	27	5.48
```



4th solve - 13.82


Spoiler



F R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R B' U' R2 D L' D L' B' F R' F R2

y' x' // inspection 
r' F R2 D r x' D' // cross 
U R U' R2' U R // 1st pair 
U y' R' U R U2' R U' R' // 2nd pair 
y U' R U2' R' z U R' U' R z' // 3rd pair 
R U' R' // 4th pair 
R U R' U' R U' R' (y z) U' R' U (z' y') R U R' // OLL 
U3' R U R' U' R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L U' R U' R' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	13.82	63	4.56	78	5.64[/COLOR]
F2L:	7.45	31	4.16	40	5.37
LL:	6.37	32	5.02	38	5.97
```



5th solve - 13.09


Spoiler



R' B2 L2 R F2 D' B2 R D2 L2 B' L D' B R' F2 R' D

x2 y // inspection 
F' R' D' R // cross 
U R U' R' z U R' U' z' // 1st pair 
U' R U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair 
y' R U R' y' U' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
y' U2' R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U' U R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL 
U2' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 (y z) U' R U R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	13.09	61	4.66	72	5.50[/COLOR]
F2L:	7.57	38	5.02	44	5.81
LL:	5.52	23	4.17	28	5.07
```



6th solve - 11.94


Spoiler



R2 B L2 U2 B' R2 F2 R' U' F D' R D2 U' F R2 B D2 R'

y x' // inspection 
r' D' U r x' U2' r U2' x' // Xcross 
R U R' U y R U' R' // 2nd pair 
y' U2' z U' R U z' // 3rd pair 
U R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair 
U3' R' U' R U y r U R' U' r' R // OLLCP 
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	11.94	49	4.10	61	5.11[/COLOR]
F2L:	7.15	26	3.64	35	4.90
LL:	4.79	23	4.80	26	5.43
```



7th solve - (19.02)


Spoiler



R2 D' B2 L2 B' L' U2 L' D2 R2 B' R' F2 U' F' L B2 L2

y x' // inspection 
U R' r U' r' x' R D' y' U' D' r U' r' // Xcross 
U2' z U' R2 U R2 U' R U // 2nd pair 
R2 U R' U' R x' U' R U z' // missed pair 
R' U2' R y U' R U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair 
y U' R U R U R U' R' U' R' // 4th pair 
U2' R U R' U U' U R U2' R' // OLL 
U2' R' U U' R U R' U z U' R2 z' R U' R' U2' R r // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	19.02	75	3.94	93	4.89[/COLOR]
F2L:	12.60	49	3.89	61	4.84
LL:	6.42	26	4.05	32	4.98
```



8th solve - 12.58


Spoiler



B' L2 F' L D' B L2 B2 F U F' L2 D' F2 U L2 U F

y x2 // inspection 
r U' r' R' y R' U2' R' D' // cross 
U2' R U R' // 1st pair 
y R' U' R2 U R' // 2nd pair 
y U' R' U R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair 
U2' R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair 
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' x U R U' x' // OLL 
U' y' R2 u' R U' R U R' z' R (z x') U2' r U' r' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	12.58	62	4.93	78	6.20[/COLOR]
F2L:	6.94	37	5.33	46	6.63
LL:	5.64	25	4.43	32	5.67
```



9th solve - (10.27)


Spoiler



R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 R' U2 F' R2 B L' U' L F2 U R2 B R2

y x // inspection 
r' D F' R' // Xcross 
y R U' R' // 2nd pair 
U2' (y z) U R U' z' // 3rd pair 
R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U3' R U2' R2' x U R U' x' U2' r R' U R U' r' // OLLCP 
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	10.36	45	4.34	57	5.50[/COLOR]
F2L:	4.07	18	4.42	22	5.41
LL:	6.29	27	4.29	35	5.56
```



10th solve - 14.23


Spoiler



R2 B2 U2 R' F R2 U' F' R2 D' B' U B' F' D' R' D' B

y' x // inspection 
r' U2' R2 U' y' R2 D' // cross 
y' U2' R U' R' U2' U R U2' R' // 1st pair 
U y R U' R' y U' R' U R // 2nd pair 
y' R U' R' U' R U' R2' U' R2 U' R' // 3rd/4th pairs 
U r R2 U' R U' R' U2' R U' r' R // OLL 
U R' x U R' z' R2 z R U' z' U' R2 U2' // PLL 
U' y' R2 u' R U' R U R' z' R (z x') U2' r U' r' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	14.23	56	3.94	78	5.48[/COLOR]
F2L:	8.16	34	4.17	47	5.76
LL:	6.07	22	3.62	31	5.11
```



11th solve - 13.94


Spoiler



R2 D2 F L2 F' D L2 R D' U' B' U R2 D2 U2 L U' B'

z2 // inspection 
U2' F D' R2 U' z U // cross 
R U R' U' R U R U' z' // 1st pair 
U R U R' U' (z x) U R U' z' // 2nd pair 
y' R U R' // 3rd pair 
U' R' U R y U' R U2' R' U (z' y') U' R U R' x // 4th pair 
U2' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL 
U' R U' R' U' R U R z' R U' z U' R D' R' U2' R' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	13.94	63	4.52	79	5.67[/COLOR]
F2L:	9.50	38	4.00	49	5.16
LL:	4.44	25	5.63	30	6.76
```



12th solve - 11.94


Spoiler



B2 L2 D' U2 L' R' D' B' L F R2 U' F2 D F R2 F' U2

x' // inspection 
R' U R (x' y) D R y' r U' r' U R // Xcross 
U' z U R' U' z' // 2nd pair 
R' U2' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
U y' R U' U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U2' R' U' R y r U' r' U r U r' // OLLCP 
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	11.94	53	4.44	62	5.19[/COLOR]
F2L:	7.88	30	3.81	37	4.70
LL:	4.06	23	5.67	25	6.16
```





```
Average (12/12)					
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	13.27	57.67	4.34	71.42	5.38[/COLOR]
F2L:	7.98	33.25	4.17	41.92	5.25
LL:	5.30	24.42	4.61	29.50	5.57
```






*Asia Konvittayayotin* 6.15 3x3x3 AsR single / 4x4x4 AsR average of 5 (asiahyoo1997)


Spoiler



6.15 3x3x3 AsR single - Bangkok 2012


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]ovn0u8zK0EU[/youtubehd]


L2 B2 D F2 R D' B2 U2 F' L' D' B' F R' B U2 L R

x // inspection 
L' U R' U L U x' D U' L // Xcross 
U L' U L U' L U L' // 2nd pair 
R U R' U' L' U L U y L U' L' // 3rd pair 
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair 
U' l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL 
U // AUF 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	6.15	45	7.32	48	7.80[/COLOR]
F2L:	4.64	36	7.76	38	8.19
LL:	1.51	9	5.96	10	6.62
```



35.67 4x4x4 AsR average of 5 - Bangkok 2012


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]xBeqo22i0CM[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 37.71


Spoiler



F2 r' D' B' r2 U2 F D F r2 f u R2 u' R2 U' L2 B' F D U' R F2 L2 r' B r' R f' L' B2 f2 D U F2 R D' r' U f

z2 // inspection
centres
U l2' U x U F2' l' // white
y' L u' U' r U2 l' // yellow/OG
U' x' L' (z' x') l' // blue
U' l F' l' x' U2' r U l2' U2' l // red
x' U2 l F l2' U2 l // orange/green
edges
U' x' U2' L' U L u // WB
U L' U L y' L' U' L F' L F L' u' // WR
R U' R' u' // YB
L' U L (x' y z') U2' U R U' R' u // OB
U L' U L U R U' R' u' U R U' R' u // WG/YR
U2' y U' L' U L u' // WO
U R U' R' u L U' L' u U' L' U L u' // YO/RG
u2 L' U' L F' L F L' u2' // YG/RB
3x3x3
(x' y x') F L U F' U2 x2' L2' y D R' D' // yellow cross
L' U' L U L' U' L U' R' U' R // OG pair
U2' L' U' L2 U L' // RG pair
U L' U' L U L' U L U2' L' U L // RB pair
U' y L' U2' L U L' U' L // OB pair
U2' L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
U' L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2 U' // PLL
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	37.71	174	4.61	199	5.28[/COLOR]
					
Centres	8.27	31	3.75	41	4.96
Edges	16.16	74	4.58	81	5.01
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	24.43	105	4.30	122	4.99[/COLOR]
					
F2L	8.60	46	5.35	53	6.16
LL	4.68	23	4.91	24	5.13
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	13.28	69	5.20	77	5.80[/COLOR]
```



2nd solve - (32.75)


Spoiler



R2 U2 L R2 F' R2 f r' R2 B F R2 D B f' D' F2 L2 u2 f' F2 R2 f' L' u2 F2 R2 f F2 D R' D' L' B' F U2 B2 U L2 R2

x' // inspection
centres
U r // green
y' U2' l' U l // blue
z x' U' r2 U' x' l // white
l2 F' l2' // red
l F' l' // yellow/orange
edges
U' U x' U' u' // YB
y L' U L R U' R' u' // YO
R U R' u // YR/RG
y U' L' U L U' y L' U L (x' y z') U' u // WO
L' U L u // WB/WG
L' U L y U' U R U' R' y 3d' U L' U L u // GO
U' L' U L u2' // RB/WR
z' U F' L u L' U' L F' L F L' u' // OB/GY
3x3x3
(x' y2) 3l' x' D F' L2' y D U R' // yellow cross
U' R' U' R R' U2' R U' F' U F // GO pair
U L U L' // RB pair
U2' L' U L U y L U L' // OB pair
U' R U R' U2' R U' R' // RG pair
U2 R U' R' U2' R U x' U F' U' x U' R' // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2' R' // PLL
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	32.75	142	4.34	164	5.01[/COLOR]
					
Centres	4.79	16	3.34	21	4.38
Edges	13.08	60	4.59	69	5.28
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	17.87	76	4.25	90	5.04[/COLOR]
					
F2L	8.87	38	4.28	43	4.85
LL	6.01	28	4.66	31	5.16
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	14.88	66	4.44	74	4.97[/COLOR]
```



3rd solve - (38.55)


Spoiler



r u' L' R B2 F D2 U2 B F r2 U' F2 U2 R' U2 r' u2 f' D2 U' r' R D U2 L2 r R u r2 B F U2 L' D U2 B L2 u R2

z2 // inspection
centres
l F' U2 r' // orange
u U' l' U2' l // red
(x' y x') x' U l2' x2' D r' // yellow
U l F l' l U' l2' U2 l // blue
x' l' U' l2 F' l' // white/green/WB
edges
U' x' U' U L' U L R' u // WG
U U' F' L F L' u' // RB
y L' U L (x' y z') U' (x' y z') U R U' R' u' // YG
U2' y L' U L d // YR
U L' U L (x2' y) u // WR
U L' U L y u' // YO/WO
L' U L u // RG
U2' L' U L u' z' U F' L u L' U L u' // YB/OB/OG
3x3x3
(y x') D D2' L D y' U F2' L U F' // yellow cross
U2 y U y U' R U' R' U' y L' U' L // RB pair
U2 R U2' R' y R' U R2 // RG pair
U' R' L' U' L // OB pair
U2' y L' U' L U2 L' U L // OG pair
3l' U2' L U L' U' L U L' U 3l // OLL
U U2' R U 3l' U' 3l U R' U' 3l' U 3l 3l' (3l R) U' R' // PLL
U' y L2 l2' U2' L2 l2' u2' L2 l2' u2' // permutation parity
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	38.55	162	4.20	194	5.03[/COLOR]
					
Centres	7.35	27	3.67	35	4.76
Edges	13.91	57	4.10	68	4.89
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	21.26	84	3.95	103	4.84[/COLOR]
					
F2L	10.61	39	3.68	50	4.71
LL	6.68	39	5.84	41	6.14
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	17.29	78	4.51	91	5.26[/COLOR]
```



4th solve - 35.63


Spoiler



D2 f' u2 B' D' L2 r D' L R f r R B f' L2 R2 U' B' r' D' U B' f2 L2 B' f F' R F r2 R' F2 L2 U F' U f' U' B

x2 y // inspection
centres
U' (x' L2') u D' x' F2' l' // yellow
y' F r U2' l' // white
U' (y x') x U l' U l // green
z2' x' U' r2 x' F l' U' r' // red/WR
U l' U l F' l' U2' l // blue/orange
edges
U' L' U' z' U' (x' y) z' U' y U' F' L F L' (x' y) l' // YO
z' U2' y L' U L d // YB/WG
U' L' U L U' y L' U L z2' u // OB
L' U L u2' // OG
U' R U' R' // YG
U' y 3d' U' y L' U L // YR
y' L' U' L F' L F L' u // RG
F' u' L' U L u // WO/WB/BR
3x3x3
y' y U L x2' R y L' U' L' // white cross
U R U' R' U' y L' U L // OG pair
U L U L' U L U' L' // RG pair
R U' R' U y L' U L // OB pair
y (L' U' L U)2 L' U' L // RB pair
R' U' R U' R' U y L' U L F // OLL
U U' U L2 l2' U' L2 L2' U' L2 l2' u2' L2 l2' u2' // permutation parIty
R U' L U2' R' U R U2' L' R' U2' // PLL
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	35.63	158	4.43	186	5.22[/COLOR]
					
Centres	7.04	29	4.12	36	5.11
Edges	12.72	53	4.17	65	5.11
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	19.76	82	4.15	101	5.11[/COLOR]
					
F2L	7.64	40	5.24	47	6.15
LL	8.23	36	4.37	38	4.62
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	15.87	76	4.79	85	5.36[/COLOR]
```



5th solve - 33.93


Spoiler



U B' r' R B2 L r D' F' R f R' U f F2 D2 R' u L R u2 f R' u2 B' u2 B2 F U R' U' F' U F' R u B' U' F2 u

centres
U x' u' F2' l // green
U2 l U l' U' U2 y F' l' U2' l // blue
z' x' U l F' l // yellow/OB
x' x U2' l' U l // orange
x' l' U' l2 F l2' U2 l // white/red
edges
U' U F' L F L' u' // WO
U R U' R' u // YB
U' L' U L u // YR
U' F' L F L' u' // OG
U L' U L (x2' y) U' L' U L u // WR
U2' L' U L y' L' U L u' // WG/RG
y' U' L' U L u' U' R U' R' u // WB/YG
L' U L u' U y L' U L u // YO/OB/BR
3x3x3
U' L2' (x' y2) D' L y U R' D2 // yellow cross
U y L U' L' // RB pair
U' R U' R' U y R U' R' // RG pair
U' F U F' L U L' // OB pair
U' U y L U' L' // OG pair
R' U' 3l' U 3l F' U R // OLL
U U' L2 l2' U2' L2 l2' u2' L2 l2' u2' // permutation parity
U2' (3r L) D2' L' U' L D2 L' U L' // PLL
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	33.93	149	4.39	173	5.10[/COLOR]
					
Centres	7.38	29	3.93	41	5.56
Edges	10.74	59	5.49	63	5.87
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	18.12	88	4.86	104	5.74[/COLOR]
					
F2L	9.31	31	3.33	37	3.97
LL	6.50	30	4.62	32	4.92
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	15.81	61	3.86	69	4.36[/COLOR]
```



Average (5/5) 

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	35.71	157	4.40	183	5.13[/COLOR]
					
Centres	6.97	26	3.79	35	5.00
Edges	13.32	61	4.55	69	5.19
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	20.29	87	4.29	104	5.13[/COLOR]
					
F2L	9.01	39	4.31	46	5.11
LL	6.42	31	4.86	33	5.17
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	15.43	70	4.54	79	5.13[/COLOR]
```






*Rowe Hessler* - 12 3x3x3 solves - NAR av5 (rowehessler - rowehess)


Spoiler



8.27 average of 5 NAR - Bridgewater Open 2011


Spoiler



The video does not show any complete solves. I managed some partial reconstructions based on this video. Rowe managed to source the scrambles from the delegate and reconstruct the missing parts.


Spoiler



[youtubehd]MlT_YmkloMw[/youtubehd]


1st solve - (7.36)


Spoiler



U' B2 U F D' F2 R U' R' B' R B' D' U R // partial scramble

x2 y // inspection
U R // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' R' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair
r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
alg.garron

scramble: D2 L' B2 F2 D2 B2 U F L D U2 B F R B' D2 U' B2 L2
inspection: z2
cross: R U' R' F R D F'
first pair: U2 R U2 R2 U' R
second pair: y' R' U R
third pair: U' L' U L U R U R'
fourth pair: y' U' R' F R F' R U' R'
OLL: r U R' U R U2 r'
PLL: U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U'
54 moves, 7.34 tps


2nd solve - (11.36)

3rd solve - 8.43


Spoiler



L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F U' L' B' F' D B' L2 B F U R B // partial scramble

x y2 // inspection
U' L2 // cross
y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
R U' R' d R' U R // 2nd pair
U' d R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2' l' U R U' R' U l F' // 4th pair
U' U R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U U' R' R U' R' U2' R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' R // PLL
alg.garron

scramble: L F2 L2 R D R2 D' F R' U' L2 R2 B' D U2 F2 U2 F2
inspection: x' z2
cross: U R' D' R D U' L2
first pair: y' U' R' U R
second pair: R U' R' U y' R' U R
third pair: y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
fourth pair: U2 R' F R F' R' F R F'
OLL: R' U' R' F R F' U R
PLL: U' R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' R
55 moves, 6.52 tps


4th solve - 8.55


Spoiler



scramble: D2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 U' B' U' F' R' D L2 R2 B' D F2 L2 R2
inspection: x' y'
cross: U2 F' R' F' D2
first pair: U L U2 L' U' L U L'
second pair: R' F U' F' R
third pair: U' R' u' R' u R
fourth pair: y' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
OLL: U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
PLL: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U
58 moves, 6.78 tps


5th solve - 7.83


Spoiler



D R2 B2 D' B' L' D L' B' R2 B L2 B' D' // partial scramble

x' y // inspection
R' U2 R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // OLL
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL
alg.garron

scramble: D F2 D2 U R2 F' U2 F' U' B' F' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 L2 D' U2
inspection: y z'
cross: R' D' L D2
first pair: U L U L'
second pair: y' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
third pair: R U' R' U y' R' U' R
fourth pair: y2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
OLL: U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2
PLL: U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R
56 moves, 7.15 tps





7 example solves


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]Ia0sKiNlq18[/youtubehd]


1st solve - Red cross


Spoiler



R D2 R U2 B2 R F2 U B' R' B' U' F' D L' B' R2 D B

y x' // inspection 
U F' R' U F D' // cross 
U2 R' U' R // 1st pair 
y' (U U') R U' R' // 2nd pair 
(L' U' L L' U L) // pair / undo
d' U' L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
y L' U2 L // connect
(U' L' U L L' U' L U) // insert / undo
r U' r' F // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' R' U x // OLL 
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL 
alg.garron


2nd solve - Green cross


Spoiler



B2 L2 B' D2 L F D U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2

x' y' // inspection 
B2 U D' L D L D2 // cross 
R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st pair 
d' R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
U R U' R' L U2 L' // 3rd pair 
R U2' R' U R U R' // 4th pair 
R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL 
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL 
alg.garron


3rd solve - White cross


Spoiler



F2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F R' D2 U L' R2 B F U B' D'

x2 // inspection 
U2 R' U F D // cross 
R U' R' U R' U' R // 1st pair 
R' F R F' L U2 L' // 2nd pair 
((U' R U R')3 (R U' R' U)3) // pair / undo
(R U' R' U)2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 4th pair 
U' r2 D r' U' r D' r2' U r U r' // OLL 
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL 
alg.garron


4th solve - Green cross


Spoiler



R2 F2 D U' F2 R2 U' R' U' B' R U' L' U2 F2 U B' D2 F2

x' y' // inspection 
R L' F' L // cross 
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair 
U' R L' U L R' // 2nd pair 
U R' F R F' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
U y L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th pair 
U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL 
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2 // PLL 
alg.garron


5th solve - Blue cross


Spoiler



B2 U L2 B2 D2 B R' D B F2 L2 U' L' U F2 L2 R2 F'

x y' // inspection 
L D' R' D' // cross 
D L U L' D' // Xcross 
U' R' U R // 2nd pair 
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U (U' R U R2' F R F' R U' R' R U R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U) // pair / undo 
F U R U' R' F' R U' R' // 4th pair 
r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL 
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // PLL 
alg.garron


6th solve - Green cross


Spoiler



R F2 L2 U2 R B D2 F' L D' U R F U2 L R' F2 D' L

U L U (x' y) r U' r' D // cross 
U2 R' U R L' U L // 1st pair 
y U2' (U' R' U2 R R' U2 R U) // pair / undo 
R' U R // 2nd pair 
y' U' R U2 R2' U' R // 3rd pair 
R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
U R' U' l' U R U' R' U R U' x' U R // OLL 
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2' // PLL 
alg.garron


7th solve - Green cross


Spoiler



F2 D2 U2 F' D2 B2 F2 L' R2 F2 R' D B L2 B' R2 B2 R' U2

x' y // inspection 
U' r U' R' U' x' D2 // cross 
L' U' L U' L' U L // 1st pair 
U2 R' L U' L' R // 2nd pair 
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
U2 F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U2' r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL 
U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B' // PLLOL 
(x' y') U3 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL 
alg.garron








*Nipat Charoenpholphant* - 6.84 3x3x3 single - Shanghai Port Open 2011 (The Rubik Mai - RubikMai)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]-YgtTy7gdSA[/youtubehd]


D2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 F' U' F2 L D2 R F D' B2 R B'

y // inspection 
D R' F' D // cross 
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 1st pair 
U' y' R U R2' U' R2 // 2nd pair 
U R' U' y' R' U' R2 // 3rd pair 
U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair 
U R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL 
U' y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

6.84sec : 51htm/7.46tps : 54etm/7.89tps


*Feliks Zemdegs* - 25 3x3x3 solves 2H/OH (unofficial) (fazrulz - fazrulz1)


Spoiler



12.59 OH average of 12


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]jGF_7_rXoG8[/youtubehd]


1st solve - (16.97)


Spoiler



B2 R D F B2 L2 B' F U2 D2 B R' D L' D2 U' B' F' D B L2 R2 B' U' D

y' // inspection 
D' r U2' x' u' U R U' u' // cross 
y' U' U R U' R2' // 1st pair 
z R z' R U y L U' L' // 2nd pair 
y R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair 
U y' R U' (z' y') U2' R U R' x // 4th pair 
U' y U' y z' r U' r' U' z U' R U x U z' // COLL 
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	16.97	55	3.24	73	4.30[/COLOR]
F2L	10.73	33	3.08	44	4.10
LL	6.24	22	3.53	29	4.65
```



2nd solve - 12.42


Spoiler



F2 L B2 U2 D B2 F U' B2 D' L' B2 L' B2 F R2 F' R2 L U2 R2 B' U L' B2

y // inspection 
D2 U r U' x' U' R2 D2 // cross 
U2' R U R' // 1st pair 
U' y R U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair 
z R U R U' R U R' U' z' // 3rd pair 
U' R' U' R // EO 
U (U' y) U3' R U' R' U2' R U R' // WVLS 
U' R' z R U' R2 z' R U' R' U2' r R // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.42	52	4.19	66	5.31[/COLOR]
F2L	9.06	41	4.53	52	5.74
LL	3.36	11	3.27	14	4.17
```



3rd solve - 13.61


Spoiler



L' U L2 F' D' B2 D' U' L' R D2 U2 L2 R' D' R B' U' D' B L2 D2 L2 U D

x y2 // inspection 
z' u' U R' z R U R (D' U) // cross 
R U R' // 1st pair 
y' R U' R' z U R' U' // 2nd pair 
R2 (z' y') R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair 
y R U R' d R' U' R // 4th pair 
F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' (y z) U' // COLL 
x U2' R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.61	56	4.11	66	4.85[/COLOR]
F2L	7.84	32	4.08	39	4.97
LL	5.77	24	4.16	27	4.68
```



4th solve - 11.60


Spoiler



U B F2 R' D2 R' F' R2 U B' U2 R D2 L2 D2 U B' F' L2 U2 D2 R' B' F' L'

y2 x // inspection 
R U' x D R // cross 
U' R U' R' y U2' R U R' // 1st pair 
U' r U' z U' R x' // 2nd pair 
z R U' R U z' // 3rd pair 
y U' R' U' R U R' U' R U y U R U2' R' // EOLS 
r U R' U' z U' R z' R U' // COLL 
z U' y U' R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.60	55	4.74	68	5.86[/COLOR]
F2L	7.34	34	4.63	43	5.86
LL	4.26	21	4.93	25	5.87
```



5th solve - 11.79


Spoiler



D' R' U B2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 F D' U2 L2 B L' B' L U' F' B2 D R' L' F' R'

x2 // inspection 
U2' R U' R y R' // cross 
U' z U' R U z' U' L U L' // 1st pair 
U' z U' R2 U z' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
U R U2' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U' R U' R' // 4th pair 
U2' r' U' R U' R' U' r r' U' r // OLLCP 
U2' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.79	55	4.66	64	5.43[/COLOR]
F2L	6.58	32	4.86	39	5.93
LL	5.21	23	4.41	25	4.80
```



6th solve - (11.41)


Spoiler



R2 B2 U' F' D R2 D' B2 L B2 L R' D2 F2 B' L F B D U' L' U' D' R2 U2

x' y // inspection 
F R z' R U' R2 U R2 z // cross 
U' y R U' R' // 1st pair 
y U' R U R' // 2nd pair 
y R U' R' U2' R U' R' // 3rd pair 
U' R' U R U R' U' R // 4th pair 
r' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL 
R U2' R' U' R U2' z U' R D' R' U R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.41	53	4.65	65	5.70[/COLOR]
F2L	6.74	30	4.45	38	5.64
LL	4.67	23	4.93	27	5.78
```



7th solve - 13.90


Spoiler



D2 F' L D2 L2 F' B' U2 D' F2 B D' F L' D F B2 L R B2 D R' B D R'

y // inspection 
F R U' R' U2' z2' U2' z U' // cross 
R z' R U' R' // 1st pair 
U z U U' U R U' z' R' U R // 2nd pair 
U' z U' R' U R2 U U2' R U // 3rd pair 
R' U R' U' z' // 4th pair 
U2' R U R' U' R' x U x' R2 U R' U' (y z) U' z' // OLLCP 
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U' // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.90	61	4.39	78	5.61[/COLOR]
F2L	8.07	33	4.09	44	5.45
LL	5.83	28	4.80	34	5.83
```



8th solve - 12.84


Spoiler



D2 L2 R' F' B' U' D2 L' D F2 L U' D' L D L' R U2 R' B' D2 B' U2 B' D

z' // inspection 
U' R' U R z R' // cross 
x z R U R' // 1st pair 
U' R' U2' R z U' R U // 2nd pair 
R U R' U' R' U R' U' R U R R2' U' // 3rd pair 
R z' U R' U' R U' R' U R U' y U R U2' R' // EOLS 
r' U' R U r x' U' R' d z' // COLL 
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.84	63	4.91	74	5.76[/COLOR]
F2L	8.64	42	4.86	50	5.79
LL	4.20	21	5.00	24	5.71
```



9th solve - 13.49


Spoiler



L' F2 U' F' B U2 L B' R2 B' L' B2 L' U L2 R' D2 U' F R' F B L' U2 D2

y x' // inspection 
D R y' R' D // cross 
R' U' R U2' (y z) U' R' U // 1st pair 
R z' R' U R2 U R' // 2nd pair 
y R U' R' U' R U R' U y R U' R' // 3rd pair 
y' U' R U R' y' R' U' R // 4th pair 
U2' R U y R U' R' (x y) U' R U R U' R U R2 U' // OLLCP 
U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2' R // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.49	62	4.60	76	5.63[/COLOR]
F2L	8.68	35	4.03	44	5.07
LL	4.81	27	5.61	32	6.65
```



10th solve - 11.55


Spoiler



R' U' B2 U' B2 D2 R' D2 B' U2 B R' U' D L' U L2 F' R' U L2 B' L2 D2 U

x y2 // inspection 
R U z' U2' r U' x' U' R // cross 
U R' U R U R' U2' R // 1st pair 
y' R U' R' // 2nd pair 
R' U2' L' U' L // 3rd pair 
R y R U R' // 4th pair 
U' R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OLL 
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 (x y) U' R U R' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.55	52	4.50	62	5.37[/COLOR]
F2L	6.95	27	3.88	34	4.89
LL	4.60	25	5.43	28	6.09
```



11th solve - 12.48


Spoiler



U R2 F L F2 D2 B D' L' F D' L U2 L2 B R' U L' B L B' R' D' R2 B'

y' // inspection 
D R U' R' U r2 // cross 
R U R' z U' R U // 1st pair 
R z' R U2' R' (z x) U' R U U' R U z' // 2nd pair 
R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair 
U' R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
x' U' R z R U' R' D' R z' r // COLL 
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U' // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.48	61	4.89	72	5.77[/COLOR]
F2L	6.84	37	5.41	44	6.43
LL	5.64	24	4.26	28	4.96
```



12th solve - 12.26


Spoiler



R L2 F' B L' U F R F2 B U F2 D F L' F B' L2 D R2 U2 F R' L' F2

y' // inspection 
U2' x R U z D U' (x' y') u' R // cross 
U' y U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair 
U R U' R' // 2nd pair 
z U R U' x' R' U' R U // 3rd pair 
R z' y' R' U2' R U R' // connect pair 
U R U R' U' R U R' U R // WVLS 
U' (z' y') R U' R z' R2 U' z U R z' R2 U2' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.26	53	4.32	68	5.55[/COLOR]
F2L	9.16	43	4.69	53	5.79
LL	3.10	10	3.23	15	4.84
```





```
Average (12/12)					
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.86	57	4.39	69	5.39[/COLOR]
F2L	8.05	35	4.34	44	5.42
LL	4.81	22	4.49	26	5.34
```



7.34 average of 12 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubeHD]x7n2oeXYzGA[/youtubeHD]


(solve zero - 8.59)


Spoiler



U2 B2 F2 D L D F2 R' F2 R D' L B' D' L B U R'

z2 // inspection 
D' L' R U2 R U' x' U L U' L' D2' // Xcross 
L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair 
U R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
R U' R' U y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair 
U2' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL 
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2' R' U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	8.59	67	7.80	72	8.38[/COLOR]
F2L:	5.02	37	7.37	40	7.97
LL:	3.57	30	8.40	32	8.96
```



1st solve - (6.05)


Spoiler



B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' F2 U R L2 U2 L' D R2 F D2

y2 // inspection 
(U' D') r' U' R' U' R D2 // Xcross
y R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair 
y' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair 
U L U' L' // 4th pair 
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL 
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B	 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	6.05	43	7.11	46	7.60[/COLOR]
F2L:	3.84	26	6.77	28	7.29
LL:	2.21	17	7.69	18	8.14
```



2nd solve - 6.60


Spoiler



D F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 R F' U2 R' L D F U2 R2 L U

y x2 // inspection
D R' F R2 y' R D R' // cross
U L' U2 L2 U L' // 1st pair
R' U' R U R' U R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U R' y' U' R U R2' U R // 3rd / 4th pairs
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // COLL
U U' U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	6.60	57	8.64	61	9.24[/COLOR]
F2L:	4.11	34	8.27	38	9.25
LL:	2.49	23	9.24	23	9.24
```



3rd solve - 7.86


Spoiler



U' B2 D B2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 L B' D' R' D R2 U B2

y x2 // inspection 
D' F R D L2' D // cross 
U' U R U2' R' y U R U' R' // 1st pair 
y' R U R' y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair 
y U L U' L' // 3rd pair 
R U2' R2' F R F' // 4th pair 
U2' r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL 
R' U2' R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	7.86	58	7.38	65	8.27[/COLOR]
F2L:	5.04	36	7.14	42	8.33
LL:	2.82	22	7.80	23	8.16
```



4th solve - 7.41


Spoiler



L2 U B2 D R2 D' U R2 B2 U' R2 B' F2 L F' R2 U' B F' D F'

x y // inspection 
U R' F' r U' l x' U2' R // cross 
U R' R R' R R' U' R // 1st pair 
y' R' U R U' R U R' // 2nd pair 
d' L U' L' // 3rd pair 
U' R' F R F' R U' R' // ZBLS 
U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL 
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	7.41	61	8.23	63	8.50[/COLOR]
F2L:	4.27	35	8.20	37	8.67
LL:	3.14	26	8.28	26	8.28
```



5th solve - 7.75


Spoiler



B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U' B' F' R' L2 D' B2 F R' F L2

x // inspection 
R' D U2 R' D R // cross 
y' R U R' U2' R' U R // 1st pair 
U2' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair 
d U L' U2 L L' L U L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair 
U R U2' R' y U' R' F R U' R' F' R // OLLCP 
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U2' // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	7.75	64	8.26	69	8.90[/COLOR]
F2L:	4.61	40	8.68	43	9.33
LL:	3.14	24	7.64	26	8.28
```



6th solve - 6.57


Spoiler



R2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L F D R' F' U2 F R L F D

x2 y	 // inspection 
U' F R2 L' U L'	 // cross 
R U' R'	 // 1st pair 
y R U' R' U' R U R'	 // 2nd pair 
y d' d R' F R F'	 // 3rd pair 
R' U' R U R' U R U2' R' U R	 // 4th pair 
U2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'	 // OLL 
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2	 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	6.57	54	8.22	58	8.83[/COLOR]
F2L:	4.22	33	7.82	36	8.53
LL:	2.35	21	8.94	22	9.36
```



7th solve - 8.19


Spoiler



R2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 U' L U2 B' L' D' B2 F U' R2 B

y' x'	 // inspection 
U' l (U D') R' D2	 // cross 
y U' R U' R'	 // 1st pair 
y U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'	 // 2nd pair 
y U2' R' U2 R U' R' U R	 // 3rd pair 
U' R U' R' d R' U' R U' R' U' R	 // ZBLS 
U U2' r U R' U' r' F R F'	 // COLL 
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'	 // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	8.19	65	7.94	69	8.42[/COLOR]
F2L:	4.69	42	8.96	45	9.59
LL:	3.50	23	6.57	24	6.86
```



8th solve - 7.20


Spoiler



R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U R2 U' L2 B' U B2 R U F' L2 B U B2 U

x2 y // inspection 
F r L F' U' R' // cross 
U2' R' U R L' U L // 1st pair 
U' y' U' R' U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair 
d L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair 
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL 
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	7.20	67	9.31	70	9.72[/COLOR]
F2L:	4.09	38	9.29	41	10.02
LL:	3.11	29	9.32	29	9.32
```



9th solve - (19.80-8.63=11.17)


Spoiler



R2 D F2 D R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 F R2 L2 D' L' B' D B2 U2 R' D2

y' x' // inspection 
L R2 D' R' D // cross 
U' L' U L d' R U R' // 1st pair 
y' U' R U R' L U' L' // 2nd pair 
U y' U2' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair 
U R' F R F' R U' R'	 // 4th pair 
l' U l U l' U' l F U' F' // OLLCP 
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2' // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	11.17	60	5.37	65	5.82[/COLOR]
F2L:	6.87	37	5.39	41	5.97
LL:	4.30	23	5.35	24	5.58
```



10th solve - 7.61


Spoiler



U' B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U B2 F2 U R U' F D L' B2 R' L F' L2

y' x' // inspection 
U R' F U' R // cross 
y L U L' // 1st pair 
U' L' U' L U R U' R' // 2nd pair 
y L U2' L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair 
U R U2' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair 
U2 r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL 
y' U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	7.61	57	7.49	62	8.15[/COLOR]
F2L:	4.03	31	7.69	35	8.68
LL:	3.58	26	7.26	27	7.54
```



11th solve - 7.37


Spoiler



L2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R U2 L' B' R F2 U B U' L2 D'

x2 // inspection 
(U' D) R' F D' // cross 
U2' R' U R d' R U' R' // 1st pair 
y U R' U' R // 2nd pair 
U' y' L' U L // 3rd pair 
R' U' R x' U' R U l' // 4th pair 
U' l' U R D' R' U' R D x' // OLL 
(y' x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D U' U R U' R' D' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	7.37	55	7.46	58	7.87[/COLOR]
F2L:	3.63	28	7.71	31	8.54
LL:	3.74	27	7.22	27	7.22
```



12th solve - 6.86


Spoiler



D' B2 R2 D2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R F' L' B D' B D' R2 B L

z y2 // inspection 
R2' D2 F2 // cross 
d' U' R U' R' // 1st pair 
U L' U L U L' U' L // 2nd pair 
y U' R' U' R y L' U' L // 3rd pair 
y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair 
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLLCP 
U2' M2' U M' U U' M' U2 M2' U M2' // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	6.86	55	8.02	55	8.02[/COLOR]
F2L:	4.05	31	7.65	34	8.40
LL:	2.81	24	8.54	21	7.47
```



Average (12/12) not including pop fix (8.63sec) or solve zero

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	7.55	58.00	7.68	61.75	8.18[/COLOR]
F2L:	4.45	34.25	7.69	37.58	8.44
LL:	3.10	23.75	7.66	24.17	7.80
```



6.55 - Melbourne Cube Day 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubeHD]zbFsc9zLXYM[/youtubeHD]


F2 L B2 R2 D2 L D2 U2 R' B2 R' D B' R2 F2 L' D F' R B2 F2

z // inspection 
D R F // cross 
R U R' // 1st pair 
y U' R' U R U2' U R' U' R // 2nd pair 
U2 R U' R' L U2 L' // 3rd pair 
y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair 
R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL 
U2' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL
alg.garron

6.55sec : 52htm/7.94tps : 56etm/8.55tps





*Dan Cohen* - 12 3x3x3 / 12 Yau 4x4x4 solves (unofficial) (masterofthebass)


Spoiler



36.67 4x4x4 Yau average of 12 (unofficial)


Spoiler



All notation is SiGN
Scramble with White on U & Green on F
Rotations may not be actually what was performed
Move counts are estimated using HTM & ETM


Spoiler



[youtubehd]DpgA_T0GpoU[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 33.79


Spoiler



Note the z2 - Yellow on U & Green of F
*(z2)* u2 F' r' R u' F2 f2 B D r2 R2 F2 D' f' U' R U L u' F2 f' L' U2 L F' L U' D2 B' r' R2 f B2 D' F' B2 L' F2 B' r'

x // inspection
1st 2 centres and 3 cross dedges (~8.73sec : 25htm/2.86tps : 35etm/4.01tps) 
U x r U' r x // white
r U' r' R2 u2 y' U r U2 r' z' // yellow
l' U' r F' // WO
x' U x' U // WB
x3' U2 (r' l') U2 x' U x // WG
last 4 centres and finish cross (~7.56sec : 32htm/4.23tps : 36etm/4.76tps)
3r U r2' // red
3r U' 3r r U r' 3r U r2' U2' r2 // green / YB
3r' r' 3r U' 3r' r2 U2' r' // blue / orange / OB
3r' U2' R U r' L U L' U' r z' // WR / cross
finish edges (~6.07sec : 32htm/5.27tps : 35etm/5.77tps)
U R U' R' u' U2 y' U R U' R' // YO
y2' R U R' F R' F' R u // GO
U2 F R' F' R u' R U 3l' U R' U' 3l u // YG / YR
3x3x3 (~11.43sec : 61htm/5.34tps : 68etm/5.95tps)
R' U2 R U2 L U L' // 1st pair
R' U' R U L' U L // 2nd pair
U2' R U R' U2' R U R2' U' R2 U' R' // 3rd / 4th pairs
U U' 3r' U' R U' x' R U' R' U 3l' U2 3r // OLL
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
y' r2' F2 U2' l2 3l2' U2 F2 r2 // permutation parity
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations


2nd solve - 32.83


Spoiler



F2 B r2 R2 f2 B' u f U' L F *B* R' u2 B' U' F' B r2 R' U' r R' D' B2 r u' F R' U D2 R B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F' L' B2

x y' // inspection
1st 2 centres and 3 cross dedges (~7.58sec : 24htm/3.17tps : 30etm/3.96tps)
r' F r' // yellow
r2' F r U2 r (z x') l' U' l z' U' r U2 l' // white
y' U x r U' // WG
x' D' // WB
R U' x' l2' L U // WR
last 4 centres and finish cross (~7.7sec : 35htm/4.55tps : 37etm/4.81tps)
x' 3r U' r' 3r U' 3r' U r2 U' r' // red
3r'2 3r U 3r' U' r U' r U2 r2' // blue
U r' 3r U2 r // orange / green
R' U' R U r' 3r L U' L' U // WO / cross
finish edges (~7.64sec : 28htm/3.66tps : 34etm/4.45tps)
x2' z' F R' F' R // OB
y' R U R' F R' F' R y' u2 y' // BR / GO
U F R' F' R u' // RG
F R' F' R u // YG
U2 R U' R' u' // YR / YO
3x3x3 (~9.91sec : 57htm/5.75tps : 63etm/6.36tps)
y 3d' R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2' U2' F' R U R' U' R' F R // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' y R U' R' U l2 3l'2 U2 l2 3l'2 u2 l2 3l'2 u2 U R U R' // permutation parity
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations


3rd solve - 33.87


Spoiler



L B D2 F2 r' R u2 D2 L2 U' R2 f' B' D2 F u' R B D' R D2 f R' u2 F' U F D2 r2 F u R2 u f2 D2 F u2 r U' u2

y' // inspection
1st 2 centres and 3 cross dedges (~9.77sec : 21htm/2.15tps : 34etm/3.48tps)
u2 x' U2 l z' r' // white
x' z' r' z U' r U2 r' // yellow
z F' r U' // WO
x3' U2 r2 x' L L2' U // WB
x3' R2 U r 3r U' // WG
last 4 centres and finish cross (~6.96sec : 36htm/5.17tps : 39etm/5.6tps)
x 3r'3 r' 3r U r' // green
3r' 3r U' 3r' U' 3r' U' r U r U2 r2' // red
r' 3r U r 3r' U' 3r r' U2 r // blue / orange
r' (3r L) U L' U' r x' L z' // WR / cross
finish edges (~8.16sec : 35htm/4.29tps : 40etm/4.9tps)
u' U y U' R U' R' // RG / GO
y2 U2 F U' F' // YG
U R U R' F R' F' R u // YB
y U R U' R' u' // OB
U R U' R' u d // BR
F R' F' R u' // YO / YR
3x3x3 (~8.98sec : 43htm/4.79tps : 50etm/5.57tps)
F' U' F R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' y R U R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // COLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations


4th solve - 35.23


Spoiler



F2 L2 f' U R2 D2 f D2 L2 r' u2 F' f' U2 L' F B2 R2 B L' r2 D2 r2 R2 f2 L' r R u' D L2 u B2 L2 B' R F D2 f2 U'

x y // inspection
1st 2 centres and 3 cross dedges (~8.24sec : 25htm/3.03tps : 28etm/3.40tps)
r2' F2 u // yellow
(x' z') r' F' l U' r' F' l // white
(z x') R2 B r' F' // WG
R U r' L2 U // WO
L' U2' R U r U' // WR
last 4 centres and finish cross (~9.30sec : 43htm/4.62tps : 46etm/4.95tps)
x 3r U2' 3r' r U r2' // blue
3r U' 3r r' U r U' 3r' r' 3r U2 r 3r' U2 L2 l2' U2 3r' r2 // red
U U' r U r2' 3r U2 r // green / orange
R' U' R U r2' L U L' U' L r2 L (x' z') // WB / YB / GO / cross
finish edges (~8.38sec : 34htm/4.06tps : 40etm/4.77tps)
y2' U2 R U' R' u // RB
y' U R U' R' d' // OB
U F R' F' R z r // GR
R2' U' R U r' // YR
(z' y') U R U' R' u R U 3l' U R' U' 3l u' // YG / YO
3x3x3 (~9.31sec : 51htm/5.48tps : 56etm/6.02tps)
U R U2' R2' U' R // 1st pair
3d y' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' y' U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U2 R' // COLL
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations


5th solve - 42.28


Spoiler



D2 f' u2 D F u D F' L2 F2 f r2 R' U2 u R2 B' L F2 u2 D' L R2 F2 f' D2 B u2 L' F' L2 f U' B' D2 r' U2 B r u'

y' x' // inspection
1st 2 centres and 3 cross dedges (~12.10sec : 36htm/2.98tps : 43etm/3.55tps)
U r2 U' x' U' U r U' r2' F' r // yellow
z2 F l' U2 l z' r' U l z U' r U2 l' // white
(y' x') U' // WB
x R U l L U // WG
x' R U R U' r L' U' L2 U x // WO
last 4 centres and finish cross (~7.74sec : 32htm/4.13tps : 36etm/4.65tps)
3r 3r' U r2 U' r // green
3r U' r U r' U2' r2 U2' r2' // orange
3r2 U' 3r' r U2 r' // red / blue
3r2' R2' U r' (3r L) U L' U' r 3r' z' // WR / cross
finish edges (~10.58sec : 46htm/4.35tps : 53etm/5.01tps)
u' y' U2 R U' R' // RG
y' U' U F R' F' R // YG
y' U R U' R' u // OB
F R' F' R u' // YB
U' R U' R' u // YO / GO
R U' R' 3d' U' R U' R' u' u (x y) l' r' D2 r U2 r' D2 r U2 l z' // YR / BR
3x3x3 (~11.86sec : 53htm/4.47tps : 60etm/5.06tps)
U' y U' L' U L R U' R' // 1st pair
U' L' U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y R U2' R' y R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 U' 3r' U' R U' R' U2 3r // OLL
U x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations


6th solve - 39.93


Spoiler



u2 r' f' B L' *R u'* f2 u R2 f2 U' R' U' F' f' D2 f2 B2 L' r u B2 D2 B2 L2 B' u F R2 f' r2 F B U L' u2 L2 r' F

x y // inspection
1st 2 centres and 3 cross dedges (~6.13sec :18 htm/2.94tps : 27etm/4.4tps)
D U l z' U' x' r' // white
y D F' r U2 r' (x' y') r' z' r U2 l' // yellow / WB
y x U' // WG
x' U' 3r U' // WR
last 4 centres and finish cross (~7.70sec : 33htm/4.29tps : 38etm/4.94tps)
x' 3r' 3r U r' // green
3r' r U2' r' 3r' U r' 3r U r' 3r U2 3r' r U' r // red
3r' r U2' r' // orange / blue
3r' r2' 3r L U L' U' r2 x' L z' // WO / cross
finish edges (~13.19sec : 33htm/2.5tps : 43etm/3.26tps)
u' y' R U' R' // GO / YB
y' U' U R U' R' u' // BR
R U' R' y2' U' R U' R' u2 y u' // RG
U R U' R' u // YG
y (z x2) r2' D2 r U2 r' D2 r U2 l z' // YR / OB
3x3x3 (~12.91sec : 51htm/3.95tps : 56etm/4.34tps)
U' R U R' U' L' U L // 1st pair
y R' U2 R 3d' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U R U2 R' U' F U' F' // 3rd pair
U F' R U R' U' R' F R // 4th pair
U' R2 D' R U2' R' D R U2 R // COLL
U M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U2 // PLL
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations


7th solve - (32.65)


Spoiler



L' *R* f B L2 u' B2 R2 F2 f' B U' R' B2 U' f2 D R F' f B U2 r u2 r2 R' f D2 L F2 u D2 L2 D2 L2 B r' B2 R' U

z y2 // inspection
1st 2 centres and 3 cross dedges (~7.4sec : 23htm/3.11tps : 31etm/4.19tps)
U r 3r' u // white
x U' r' z' r' F2 r F r U' r' // yellow
z x' r U' r2' U // WG
x r U' r2' U // WO
x r U x // WR
last 4 centres and finish cross (~7.58sec : 35htm/4.62tps : 38etm/5.01tps)
U' 3r r' U' r U' r2' // green / YO
U' r' 3r U2 r 3r'2 U2 r U r U2 r2' // red / RG
3r U r' U2' r // blue / orange
3r'2 U' R U x2' r' L' U' L' U l L (x' z') // WB / cross
finish edges (~6.10sec : 24htm/3.93tps : 27etm/4.43tps)
u' R U R' F R' F' R // BR
U' y' U' F R' F' R y' u // GO / YB
R U' R' u // OB
y' U R U' R' u' // YG / YR
3x3x3 (~11.57sec : 61htm/5.27tps : 67etm/5.79tps)
U2' R' U2 R U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U' y (U' R U R')3 // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R y U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2' U' R U R' U 3l' U R U' x' // ZBLS
U2 R U' 3r' F R' F 3r U L' U L // COLL
U U' R2 r2' U2 R2 r2' u2 R2 r2' u2 // permutation parity
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations


8th solve - 38.65


Spoiler



B U' f r2 R2 u2 r' R F' u2 L' u' D2 F2 r2 u L' R2 f' r' D B2 R2 f2 R2 f' U2 F L U u D' F2 B' r u2 L' B2 D2 f'

y2 z // inspection
1st 2 centres and 3 cross dedges (~4.91sec : 14htm/2.85tps : 18etm/3.67tps)
r U r' R' // white / WO
U2 r' U' l z // yellow
U' F' // WG
U3' l2' L' U' x // WR
last 4 centres and finish cross (~7.3sec : 34htm/4.66tps : 38etm/5.21tps)
U' r' U 3r' U2' L2 l2' U' r // blue
3r U2 3r' r U' r' 3r2 U' r2' U2' r2 // red
U' 3r' r U2 r' // green / orange
U' R U x l' L' U' L' U L (x' z') // WB / BR / cross
finish edges (~8.22sec : 40htm/4.87tps : 45etm/5.47tps)
U y2' R U R' 3d' R U' R' // YR
y' R U' R' // YG
y' F R' F' R u // RG
U2 R U' R' u' // YO
U2 R U' R' u // YB
U' F R' F' R u' R U 3l' U R' U' 3l u // OB / GO
3x3x3 (~18.22sec : 71htm/3.90tps : 90etm/4.94tps)
U2 y' R' U' R U y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U R' y' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' U R' U' R U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
R' U R 3d' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // COLL
U R2 u2' u2 R2 R u' u R u2' x' U2 R2' f2 U2' R2' F R2 U2' R2' F U2' x u2 U // Uperm parity
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations


9th solve - (48.76)


Spoiler



f2 u' F2 u' f D2 L R u D2 r' u' L' D L2 u D' r' u' L2 U2 f' B' r' u2 F2 f' u' D B2 D2 F' f' u f B u F2 R D

// 1st 2 centres and 3 cross dedges (~9.85(+4.62)sec : 38htm/2.84tps : 35etm/3.55tps)
U r U r x // white
U2 l' U r z U2 r2 (x' z') U' l' U2 l // yellow / POP! (~4.62sec)
(z x2) F r2 U' // WR
x 3l U' R U l' U // WG
x2 U2 r2' 3r2 U' x' // WO
last 4 centres and finish cross (~9.98sec : 36htm/3.61tps : 38etm/3.81tps)
U2' r' 3r U 3r'2 U 3r' r U U' 3r U 3r' r // orange
U 3r2 U r2' U' r2 // blue / YG
U' 3r' r U r' U' r U2 r' // red / green
3r'2 r' L' U L U' r (x' z') // WB / cross
finish edges (~8.30sec : 28htm/3.37tps : 34etm/4.10tps)
u' y' U y' y 3d' R U' R' // YG / YR
y F R' F' R // YB
y U' F R' F' R u // OB
y U' F R' F' R u' // YO
U' F R' F' R u // RG / BR
3x3x3 (~16.01sec : 92htm/5.75tps : 104etm/6.50tps)
R U R' z U R' U' R U R U' z' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U R' U2' R // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2' U R U' R' 3d U R' U' R // 4th pair
U r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2' r U2 r' U2 r' // orientation parity
U 3r U 3r' R U R' U' 3r U' 3r' // OLL
U' y y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2' U' R' // PLL
U l2 3l'2 U2 l2 3l'2 u2 l2 3l'2 u2 U' // permutation parity
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations


10th solve - 38.59


Spoiler



F' u R u' B2 r2 R' F D' L' U2 u R2 f' U2 u2 R2 F' f B' R2 B2 R U' L B2 r B' r' F2 R U' f B L' U L U u' f'

z // inspection
1st 2 centres and 3 cross dedges (~8.45sec : 28htm/3.31tps : 36etm/4.26tps)
d' r' U l2 y' // white
U2 r U r' (z x') l z' U' r U2 r' // yellow
(z x') R2 B r U' // WR
x2' R F U' x r' 3r U' // WB
x' R2 U r 3r U' x' // WG
last 4 centres and finish cross (~8.45sec : 34htm/4.15tps : 36etm/4.39tps)
3r2 U' 3r'2 U2 r U' r2' // green
U r U' r' 3r' 3r U r2' 3r U2 3r'2 r2 // red
r U r' U2' r U r' // blue / orange
3r'2 R' U l' U' L U r (x' z') // WO / YB / cross
finish edges (~8.97sec : 38htm/4.24tps : 41etm/4.57tps)
R U' R' u' U R U' R' // BR
y F R' F' R // YR
U' R' U' R u // YG
y2 R U' R' u // YO
y' F R' F' R u' // GO
F R' F' R u R U 3l' U R' U' 3l u' // OB / RG
3x3x3 (~12.97sec : 70htm/5.40tps : 78etm/6.01tps)
R' U R 3d' U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
y' U R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2' r U2 r' U2 r' // orientation parity
R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U2 F' U' F R2 3u R' U R U' R D' y' R2 U // PLL
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations


11th solve - 34.20


Spoiler



B L' D2 r R' u' R' U2 B2 U' L r' F r f U L2 F f2 D' F' U' D2 B U2 R2 B' U F' B2 U2 F r2 R2 u2 D R2 f2 U R

z // inspection
1st 2 centres and 3 cross dedges (~8.65sec : 23htm/2.66tps : 35etm/4.05tps)
d' U2' z' u' l (z' x') // yellow
U2' l' U l (x z2) U r' U2 l // white
z' U 3l U r' D' // WG
U x' U r' 3r U // WB
x U x // WR
last 4 centres and finish cross (~7.48sec : 34htm/4.55tps : 37etm/4.95tps)
r' U 3r' r U' r' U' r' // red
3r' 3r U' r' U' r 3r'2 r U r' U' r2 U2' r2' // blue / YR
U2 r U' r2' 3r U2 r // orange / green
3r' x U' L U L' (z' y') // WO
finish edges (~8.70sec : 38htm/4.37tps : 42etm/4.83tps)
u' U F R' F' R // YO
y' U' F R' F' R // BR
y' U2' R U' R' u // GO
U2' F R' F' R u' // YB
R U' R' u // YG
R U' R' u' R U 3l' U R' U' 3l u // RG / OB
3x3x3 (~9.37sec : 53htm/5.66tps : 60etm/6.40tps)
y' U2 R U' R' U' F U' F' // 1st pair
R' U R U' R U' R' y R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' y U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R U R' // 4th pair
U2' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL(CP)
R2 U' R' U' R U R R' R U R U' R // PLL
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations


12th solve - 37.35


Spoiler



L R U2 r' U r2 R D2 F' f D L D R' u r2 f u' D' F2 U' F' L' R' U' L' R F' f' L2 u' F L' F2 B U' D r2 B' L2

y // inspection
1st 2 centres and 3 cross dedges (~8.64sec : 23htm/2.66tps : 31etm/3.59tps)
U' l U2 r // white
y' x U2' l U r' // yellow
(z x) U F l U // WO
x U x2' U' x F r x' U // WG
(3l R) U l' x L' U' // WR
last 4 centres and finish cross (~8.23sec : 32htm/3.89tps : 35etm/4.25tps)
L' U r' 3r U' 3r' r2 // orange
U r' 3r2 U2 3r'2 r U2' r2 U2' r2' // green
U r U r2' 3r U r // red / blue
R U l' L2 U' L' U L' (z' y') // WB / YB / cross
finish edges (~7.51sec : 30htm/3.99tps : 38etm/5.06tps)
U' z 3l U' R U // RG
x' 3l' U R U' // GO
x2' (z' y') U3' F R' F' R u // BR / YR
U' R U' R' 3d' F R' F' R z r // YO
R2' U' R U r' z' // YG / OB
3x3x3 (~12.97sec : 74htm/5.71tps : 81etm/6.25tps)
U R U R' U2' R U R' // 1st pair
y2 U y' U R U' R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y2' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R // 4th pair
U' r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2' r U2 r' U2 r' // orientation parity
R U R' U R U2 R' // COLL
U M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' // EPLL
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations




```
Averages (12/12) [COLOR="gray"](not including time fixing pop)[/COLOR]
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	36.96	154.25	4.17	178.83	4.84[/COLOR]
					
Step 1	8.37	24.00	2.87	31.92	3.81
Step 2	7.98	34.67	4.35	37.83	4.74
Step 3	8.49	33.83	3.99	39.33	4.64
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	24.83	92.5	3.72	109.08	4.39[/COLOR]
					
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	12.13	61.75	5.09	69.75	5.75[/COLOR]
```



9.24 3x3x3 average of 12 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]biP11JTrxM8[/youtubehd]


1st solve - (7.98)


Spoiler



L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L B' F2 R' L F2 D U L' B' L2

y2 // inspection 
r U' R' r U r' x' R' F R // cross 
R U' R' U2' R U' R' // 1st pair 
y U y L' U L // 2nd pair 
d' U' R U' R' // 3rd pair 
y' U R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // 4th pair 
U2' R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL 
R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.98	58	7.27	65	8.15[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.22	16	7.21	17	7.66
F2L	4.59	34	7.41	39	8.50
LL	3.39	24	7.08	26	7.67
```



2nd solve - 9.13


Spoiler



L2 D B2 F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D' R2 B D L' D' R D' F' U' F L2 U2

r U' l D F D // cross 
R U' R' y U R U' R' // 1st pair 
y' U y' U y' R U' R' U' y L' U' L // 2nd pair 
R U2' x' R' U' R U l' // 3rd pair 
R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U U' F (R U R' U')3 F' // COLL 
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.13	64	7.01	71	7.78[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.01	13	6.47	14	6.97
F2L	6.01	36	5.99	43	7.15
LL	3.12	28	8.97	28	8.97
```



3rd solve - 9.20


Spoiler



L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U R2 B2 D B' U R2 F' U2 R' L U' B' D' U'

x' y2 // inspection 
R D' R U' R' L L' U' L x' u' // cross 
U' R U R R' U R' y' U R' U' R // 1st pair 
y' U R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair 
y' U' R U R' y R U R' // 3rd pair 
U' L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair 
U' R' F2 r U L' U l // OLL 
R2 U' R' U R U' y' r' U' R U' R' U' L U F' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.20	65	7.07	72	7.83[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.90	21	7.24	23	7.93
F2L	6.16	42	6.82	48	7.79
LL	3.04	23	7.57	24	7.89
```



4th solve - 10.49


Spoiler



D2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U B' U2 B2 F L F2 L U L

x // inspection 
D2 L' F R' U' F' x' // cross 
y R U' R' d R' U R // 1st pair 
U2' R U R' U L U L' // 2nd pair 
U2 R U R' U' y' R U R' // 3rd pair 
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair 
U3 r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' // OLL 
U y2 R U R' U' R' (R2 U' R' R U R2') F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.49	68	6.48	77	7.34[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.46	13	5.28	16	6.50
F2L	5.09	37	7.27	42	8.25
LL	5.40	31	5.74	35	6.48
```



5th solve - 9.47


Spoiler



U' L2 D U R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 L F' U2 F2 R D' F2 L' U B

y' x // inspection 
U R U R' F U' F' (x' y') // cross 
y' R' U R U' R' U R // 1st pair 
U2 R U2' R' d' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
y' R U R' // 3rd pair 
y' U R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U2' r R' R U R' U R U2' r2' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL 
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.47	64	6.76	70	7.39[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.33	14	6.01	16	6.87
F2L	4.77	33	6.92	38	7.97
LL	4.70	31	6.60	32	6.81
```



6th solve - 8.57


Spoiler



B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U B D2 R2 D' U B' L' U' R2 F U

y x // inspection 
r' B' R2 // cross 
U y R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair 
y' U R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair 
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair 
U y R U' R' d U R' U' R // 4th pair 
U' F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLLCP 
R' M' r U' M' U2 r' R U' R' M' r // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.57	56	6.53	57	6.65[/COLOR]
Cross+1	1.47	11	7.48	12	8.16
F2L	4.67	36	7.71	40	8.57
LL	3.90	20	5.13	17	4.36
```



7th solve - 9.51


Spoiler



D F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 L2 F D B' U' L F2 L2 D U2 B' U

x // inspection 
D' U' L U' R' U' x' D' D2 R' u' // cross 
U' U y R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair 
y2' R' U' R d U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair 
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
y U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair 
R' F R U U' U R' U' F' U R // OLLCP 
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.51	65	6.83	71	7.47[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.22	19	5.90	22	6.83
F2L	6.25	47	7.52	52	8.32
LL	3.26	18	5.52	19	5.83
```



8th solve - (11.44)


Spoiler



U2 B2 L2 D2 U B2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B' R' D B' L2 U B2 U2 L U

x // inspection 
r' R' F U' y' R2 D U F2 // cross 
U' y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair 
d' R U2 R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair 
U y' R U' R' d R' U R // 3rd pair 
U' y' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U' R U R' U' l' U R U' x' // OLL 
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U2' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.44	64	5.59	71	6.21[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.90	17	4.36	19	4.87
F2L	7.37	41	5.56	47	6.38
LL	4.07	23	5.65	24	5.90
```



9th solve - 8.40


Spoiler



R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U R' F D' U2 R B2 D2 L' D' L'

y' x // inspection 
r' F2 R2 D r L U x' // Xcross 
y' R U R' U F U' F' // 2nd pair 
U2' R U2 R' U L U L' // 3rd pair 
R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair 
U2' R U R' U l' U R U' x' U2 l' U R U' x' // OLLCP 
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.40	56	6.67	58	6.90[/COLOR]
Cross+1	1.56	7	4.49	7	4.49
F2L	4.66	29	6.22	30	6.44
LL	3.74	27	7.22	28	7.49
```



10th solve - 9.56


Spoiler



B2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' B R' D L D R F U2 R' L' U2

x // inspection 
R2' D' R' U' F R' U x' F // cross 
R' U R y U' R U' R' // 1st pair 
y2' U y' U R' R R' U' R U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair 
y D' R U' R' u // 3rd pair 
R U' R' y' U R' U' R // EOLS 
U' U2 R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // COLL 
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.56	65	6.80	72	7.53[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.67	15	5.62	17	6.37
F2L	6.43	38	5.91	44	6.84
LL	3.13	27	8.63	28	8.95
```



11th solve - 8.28


Spoiler



L2 F2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B L' D U2 F2 D' U2 B F2 U'

y x // inspection 
D' U' R U x' R // cross 
R' U' R U L' U L // 1st pair 
U2 R' U2' R2 U R' // 2nd pair 
y U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R R' R U' R' // 3rd pair 
y U R U' x' R U' R' U l' // 4th pair 
U' l U' R' F' R U R' z l' U R // OLL 
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.28	67	8.09	73	8.82[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.02	12	5.94	13	6.44
F2L	5.25	40	7.62	45	8.57
LL	3.03	27	8.91	28	9.24
```



12th solve - 9.79


Spoiler



R2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 L' D B2 R F2 D U' B F2 L

y' x // inspection 
U' R2' D' x' U L2' D2' // cross 
U y R' R U R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' // 1st pair 
R U' R2' U2' R U R' U2' R // 2nd pair 
y' U R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
F' R U R' U' R' F R // 4th pair 
U' r U' r' U' L U F U' L' // OLLCP 
R' M' r U M' U2 r' R U M2' U // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.79	64	6.54	70	7.15[/COLOR]
Cross+1	4.07	21	5.16	24	5.90
F2L	6.80	46	6.76	50	7.35
LL	2.99	18	6.02	20	6.69
```





```
Average (12/12)					
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.32	63	6.76	69	7.40[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.57	15	5.81	17	6.49
F2L	5.67	38	6.75	43	7.61
LL	3.65	25	6.79	26	7.06
```






*Garret von Gaffron* 37.66 4x4x4 single (unofficial) (Tentacius)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]pzToizojnCE[/youtubehd]


L' r' R' D' r' f2 F' L2 R' f' R' f R f2 R' F' r R u U2 r R' D' U f' L D L2 r2 R' U f2 F' r2 D2 R D u f' F'

y x // inspection
centres
U' r U r' // yellow
x' r U2 r' l' U' l // white
z' l' U l // green
x2' D' U' r2 U2' r2' // red
r' F2 r2 U' (r' z) // orange/blue
edges
u y x2 U2 z x' R U' R U // WO/YO
R x' z U2' 3d' L' U L // BR
U2' 3d' L' U L u' // WO
y' U R U' R' // WR
U x y' F R' F' // YR
x z U2' y U' L' U L u // YG
L' U L // GR
z' F R' F' // YB
x' U' R U l' // GO
x' D' z u' R U R' F R' F' R u // OB/WG
3x3x3
U L' F R F' x2 // white cross
U3 L U' L' // GR pair
U' R' U' R // BR pair
U' y' R' U' R2 U R' // GO pair
U2' (R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // OB pair
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U y R2' r2 U2 R2 r2' u2 R2 r2' u2 // permutation parity
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
alg.garron: without annotations / with annotations

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	37.66	140	3.72	173	4.59[/COLOR]
					
Centres	6.03	23	3.81	29	4.81
Edges	16.72	52	3.11	72	4.31
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	22.75	75	3.30	101	4.44[/COLOR]
					
Cross+1	3.47	9	2.59	12	3.46
F2L	7.94	31	3.90	36	4.53
LL	6.97	34	4.88	36	5.16
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	14.91	65	4.36	72	4.83[/COLOR]
```



*Dmitry Zvyagintsev* 38.46 4x4x4 Yau single (unofficial) (vdpflayer)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]TtohtLyzMu0&[/youtubehd]


u' r f2 R u2 r2 f D B' f F u' R2 U' R' B r' f2 F' U2 B2 f2 F u2 F' u U2 R' f2 D L r2 R' f r D2 u' F U L'

y2 x // inspection
1st 2 centres and 3 cross dedges
u' l U' r2' // yellow
(z y') l U2 r' y' x U r' U' l // white/WO
z x U r' U' // WR
x' l' U' x2' // WG
last 4 centres and finish cross
3l2 l2 // red
3l U l2 3l'2 U2 l2' 3l2 U l2' U' l2 // green/YR
U l 3l' U' l' // blue/orange/RB
U' R z // WB
finish edges
u R U' R' // OB
y U2 y R U R' L' U L // YG
U2 F R' F' R u' // YB
y2 F R' F' R u' // YO
U' R U' R' u // GO/GR
3x3x3
L U2 L' y' L U L' // OB pair
U' y L U2 L' U y' L' U' L // RB pair
R U R' U' R' U' R2 U R' // GR pair
U2' y R U' R' U R U R' // GO pair
U2 3r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' 3r' // OLL
U2 l2 3l'2 U2 l2 3l'2 u2 l2 3l'2 u2 // permutation parity
U R' R U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	38.46	135	3.51	154	4.00[/COLOR]
					
Step 1	7.58	16	2.11	23	3.03
Step 2	7.38	20	2.71	22	2.98
Step 3	7.50	27	3.60	31	4.13
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	22.46	63	2.80	76	3.38[/COLOR]
					
F2L	7.71	31	4.02	35	4.54
LL	8.29	41	4.95	43	5.19
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	16.00	72	4.50	78	4.88[/COLOR]
```



*Cornelius Dieckmann* - 13 3x3x3 solves (Yes, We Can! - FCCZJ1903)


Spoiler



16.33 OH average of 5 NR - German Nationals 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]7DtLXtSV2Ns[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 15.58


Spoiler



F2 L2 R2 F L2 F' R U' B U R' B F2 R F D F R F2	

y x2 // inspection 
(R' z') R z' R (x y) U z D'	 // cross 
z R U R' U' z' R U' R' // 1st pair 
y U' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair 
U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
z R U R U' R2 U R' U' z'	 // 4th pair 
U r U R' U R U' U' r' // OLL 
U x' R U' R z' R2 U' z U R z' R2 U' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.58	54	3.47	66	4.24[/COLOR]
F2L	8.00	34	4.25	41	5.13
LL	7.58	20	2.64	25	3.30
```



2nd solve - 17.81


Spoiler



F2 R2 U F2 L' F' U' L2 D2 B2 D R' B' L2 F R2 D2 U'	

y' // inspection 
U' R U' (y z2) R' F R // cross 
U' U' z U' R U // 1st pair 
R z' R U' R2 U' R // 2nd pair 
U' U' R U' R' (x y) R U' R U // 3rd pair 
x R z' R U' R' U' (x y) U' R' U z' // 4th pair 
U' U' x' z' U' R z R U' R' D' R U x // OLL 
U' R U' R' U R R y R U R' U' (x y) U' R U' y U' R U (z y') D' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.81	62	3.48	78	4.38[/COLOR]
F2L	9.17	34	3.71	42	4.58
LL	8.64	28	3.24	36	4.17
```



3rd solve - 15.59


Spoiler



F2 R2 B U2 B2 U' F' R' D2 U' L D' F L' F R' D2 L	

y2 x // inspection 
R U' x' z2 (U' D) z' U' R' z R U' R2 U R U R x' U' R' (x y) // Xcross 
U' y R U R' // 2nd pair 
(x y) R z' R' U' R	// 3rd pair 
U' U' R U' R' U' U' R U' R' // 4th pair 
U' R U' U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' U' R // OLL 
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.59	61	3.91	69	4.43[/COLOR]
F2L	10.05	33	3.28	41	4.08
LL	5.54	28	5.05	28	5.05
```



4th solve - (18.65)


Spoiler



F2 D2 L' R2 D2 R2 U2 F R B' D F U2 R' B2 D2 R' D' L'	

x' y' // inspection 
R U' x' U' z' U R' F U' R z2 // cross 
U' R' U R U' R' U' R z U' R U z' // 1st pair 
R' U R U R U R' // 2nd pair 
U' y U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
R U R' // 4th pair 
r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U' U' r // OLL 
U R' U' U' R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' x U' R R x' U' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	18.65	70	3.75	78	4.18[/COLOR]
F2L	11.08	39	3.52	45	4.06
LL	7.57	31	4.10	33	4.36
```



5th solve - (15.13)


Spoiler



U2 L2 B' F L2 U B' L' B L' U' R' F' R' D L F R U'	

x // inspection
R' z' r' U' R z U' z // cross
U R U' R' U' z U R U' // 1st pair
U' R z' L // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' (x y) U' R U R U' R' z' L // 4th pair
U' U' R' U' R' x U R U' x' U R // OLL
U' U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 (y z) U' R U R // PLL
alg.garron

```
step	time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.13	62	4.10	72	4.76[/COLOR]
F2L	8.93	37	4.14	44	4.93
LL	6.20	25	4.03	28	4.52
```



Average (5/5)

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	16.55	61.80	3.74	72.60	4.40[/COLOR]
F2L	9.45	35.40	3.78	42.60	4.55
LL	7.11	26.40	3.81	30.00	4.28
```



8.52 average of 5 ER - German Nationals 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]Yx-SWII7ow0&lc[/youtubehd]


1st solve - (9.53)


Spoiler



U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 F' U' B' L B' D B2 U2 B' U'

x y2 // inspection 
R' F R' F U' x' R' // cross 
U' y U2' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 1st pair 
R U2' R' U L U L' // 2nd pair 
y' U' R U R' U F' U' F // 3rd pair 
d' R U' R' // 4th pair 
U' R' F2 r U r' F R // OLL 
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.53	60.00	6.30	64.00	6.72[/COLOR]
F2L	6.00	34.00	5.67	37.00	6.17
LL	3.53	26.00	7.37	27.00	7.65
```



2nd solve - 8.91


Spoiler



D' L2 U F2 B2 U R2 U L2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 B' R U' F2 D2 L' B R F' U'

x2 // inspection 
D B U2' R' F D // cross 
U2 L' U' L // 1st pair 
y R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair 
R U' R' U' L' U' L R U' R' // 3rd pair 
L' U2 L y' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
l U' R' F' R U R' U' F U x // OLL 
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U l' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.91	56.00	6.29	61.00	6.85[/COLOR]
F2L	5.96	32.00	5.37	36.00	6.04
LL	2.95	24.00	8.14	25.00	8.47
```



3rd solve - 8.77


Spoiler



D' B2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 L' D R' L U2 F B' D' R2

y' x // inspection 
x' r R' U r U' L' y' R2' // cross 
U2' R U R' U' R U R' y' R U R' // 1st pair 
y U R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair 
U' R U R2' U2' R // 3rd pair 
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair 
r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL 
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.77	65.00	7.41	68.00	7.75[/COLOR]
F2L	6.25	40.00	6.40	42.00	6.72
LL	2.52	25.00	9.92	26.00	10.32
```



4th solve - (7.15)


Spoiler



L2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' B' D B' D' R F' D2 L B

x' // inspection 
U' R' F2 R U (l R) D' // cross 
U' y' R' U R // 1st pair 
U R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair 
y' R U R' // 3rd pair 
y R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U l U' R' F' R U R' U' F U x // OLL 
U U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.15	55.00	7.69	59.00	8.25[/COLOR]
F2L	4.70	30.00	6.38	33.00	7.02
LL	2.45	25.00	10.20	26.00	10.61
```



5th solve - 7.88


Spoiler



D L2 D' F2 D L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' L' U2 R2 U2 B2 D R' U2

y2 x // inspection 
r D' R' D' l U' l' // cross 
R U R' d L U' L' // 1st pair 
U R U' R' R' U R // 2nd pair 
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair 
U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair 
U R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL 
U y' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' (R' l') // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.88	64.00	8.12	66.00	8.38[/COLOR]
F2L	3.73	36.00	9.65	38.00	10.19
LL	4.15	28.00	6.75	28.00	6.75
```



Average (5/5)

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.45	60.00	7.10	63.60	7.53[/COLOR]
F2L	5.33	34.40	6.46	37.20	6.98
LL	3.12	25.60	8.21	26.40	8.46
```



Three 3x3x3 in a row - 27.21 UWR


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]j38uo0jhiNM[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 11.18


Spoiler



B R D2 R' F U2 R U B R L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 R'

y' x // inspection 
U' l' x' U' l' R' D R D2 r' U r // cross 
y U U' R' U R U2' R' R R' U R // 1st pair 
R U R' U' y' R U R' // 2nd pair 
y U' R U' R' y U2 y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair 
U L U' L' x' U L' U' r // 4th pair 
U l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL 
y' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	11.18	70	6.26	80	7.16[/COLOR]
F2L:	8.56	50	5.84	58	6.78
LL:	2.62	20	7.63	22	8.40
```



2nd solve - 7.16


Spoiler



R' U2 L D2 F2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 B' U F' L' B F' D2 L2 D2 U'

x2 // inspection 
R' U' F R' D // cross 
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st pair 
L' U' L U' y' R U R' // 2nd pair 
y' U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair 
y2' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair 
R' U2' R U R' U R // OLL 
U2 R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	7.16	55	7.68	60	8.38[/COLOR]
F2L:	4.66	34	7.30	38	8.15
LL:	2.50	21	8.40	22	8.80
```



3rd solve - 7.93


Spoiler



F D2 R2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 B' F' R' U' B' L' F D2 R' F L2

y2 // inspection 
R' U2' F' R2 U2' R' x2 // cross 
U R' U' R U y' R U R' // 1st pair 
U R' U' R U' y R U R' // 2nd pair 
d' U' y U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair 
U' r' F r U' r U' r' F // 4th pair 
U F U R U' R' F' // OLL 
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	7.93	57	7.19	65	8.20[/COLOR]
F2L:	5.00	40	8.00	46	9.20
LL:	2.93	17	5.80	19	6.48
```





```
Average (3/3)					
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	9.07	60.67	6.69	68.33	7.53[/COLOR]
F2L:	6.07	41.33	6.81	47.33	7.79
LL:	2.68	19.33	7.20	21.00	7.83
```
All times estimated.
Time to swap cubes (0.94sec) only included in the Average -> Total field.





*Jules Manalang* - 8.43 3x3x3 Roux single (unofficial) (waffle=ijm - cubes4lyfe)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]3ZiKG--WpjM[/youtubehd]


B2 F2 D U2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 B' D B F L' R' B U B' F2 L B' F2 U L F

x y // inspection 
R U l y // LB block 
(l L') U M2' U' x' // LF pair 
R' U' R // RB block 
(l L') U2 (R' M' r) U2 R U' R' // RF pair 
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2' U2' R U R' U R // CMLL 
(R' M' r) U' M' U (l L') // EO 
U M' U2 (l L') U // EP 
alg.garron

```
step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	8.43	41	4.86	52	6.17[/COLOR]
Lblock:	1.80	7	3.89	11	6.11
Rblock:	2.16	10	4.63	13	6.02
CMLL: 	1.98	14	7.07	15	7.58
LSE: 	2.49	10	4.02	13	5.22
```



*Thom Barlow* - 9.24 3x3x3 freefop single (unofficial) (Kirjava - snkenjoi)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]w8x6jU1UJf0[/youtubehd]


B' D2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 R2 B2 L' U R2 D' L2 R2 F' R' F' U

x' // inspection
U R' F' R2 (x' z) M' U r' // 2x2x2
(x' y' x') (R l) F D2' (x y) R' F R // XXcross
y' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U U' r' R U F R U R' U' F' M' U' // OLLCP

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	9.24	37	4.00	41	4.44[/COLOR]
F2L:	6.44	25	3.88	30	4.66
LL:	2.80	12	4.29	11	3.93
```



*Josh Larsen* 13.74 3x3x3 Petrus single (unofficial) (Sn3kyPandaMan)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]d9Smg7XNnOA[/youtubehd]


U' F2 D2 U B2 F' L B' L' R' D' U L2 R' F' D' F2 R'

y x' // inspection 
R2 y (R' l') U2' R z U' x' R // 2x2x2 
(x' y') U x R' U L U r' U' r U' r' r U' (r' y) // 2x2x3 
(r' r2) U' r' y' // EO 
R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2' R // RB block 
U U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // RF pair 
U R' F' r U R U' r' F // COLL 
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.74	63	4.59	68	4.95[/COLOR]
2x2x2	2.14	7	3.28	9	4.22
2x2x3	3.14	13	4.14	16	5.10
F2L	4.41	22	4.99	22	4.99
LL	4.06	21	5.18	21	5.18
```



*Nikolai Petrov* - 13.52 - Bucharest Open 2012 (Niki_Petrov - isinik7504)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]RgugNc98L4g&list[/youtubehd]


L2 B F' L2 F R U B' L2 R' D R' F' D U F2 L' D' U2

x' // inspection 
R F' L U z x' z L U L' z' // cross 
U' R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair 
U2' R U' R' U y' L U' L' // 2nd pair 
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair 
R' U2 R d' R U R' // 4th pair 
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL 
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	13.52	61	4.51	70	5.18[/COLOR]
F2L:	9.14	37	4.05	45	4.92
LL:	4.38	24	5.48	25	5.71
```



*Mike Kotch* - 10.40 3x3x3 average of 5 (unofficial) (That70sShowDude - FitCuber65)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]T6iLDLzuoeA[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 10.19


Spoiler



B2 F L2 F2 L2 R B R B2 U F R U L2 B' F' D B2

y x' // inspection 
U (l R) F R D2' // cross 
R' U R // 1st pair 
y' U2 L' U L R' U R // 2nd pair 
U2 R U R' y' R U' R' U2 y L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U3 (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 4th pair 
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL 
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2' y' R' U R U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	10.19	61	5.99	70	6.87[/COLOR]
F2L:	6.38	39	6.11	45	7.05
LL:	3.81	22	5.77	25	6.56
```



2nd solve - (10.05)


Spoiler



D2 F U2 B' F' L' U' B2 U' R2 U' L' U L B D B2 L R

z // inspection 
l F' U R' F U l' U R z // cross 
R U R' // 1st pair 
y U L U' L' // 2nd pair 
U2' y R U R' U' R U R' y' R U R' // 3rd pair 
U2' y U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair 
U2 r' R U R U R' U' r R' l' U l F' // OLL(CP) 
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // (E)PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	10.05	62	6.17	70	6.97[/COLOR]
F2L:	6.22	36	5.79	43	6.91
LL:	3.83	26	6.79	27	7.05
```



3rd solve - (16.55)


Spoiler



F U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U B L F2 D' B' F' U B2 R2 F D2

z2 // inspection 
U2 R' U' l' U' L U2 x' // cross 
U y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair 
y2 U' U L' U L U R' U R // missed pair 
R U R' y' U R U R' U2' R U R' // 2nd pair 
y U y y' R' U' R d' R U R' // 3rd pair 
y' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair 
U U' f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL 
U2 y' L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	16.55	77	4.65	93	5.62[/COLOR]
F2L:	11.40	51	4.47	64	5.61
LL:	5.15	26	5.05	29	5.63
```



4th solve - 10.83


Spoiler



B2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' F' U2 L R2 D U B D L2 F D'

y x2 // inspection 
L F' D L2 y' U R2 // cross 
y' R' U' R U' y R U R' // 1st pair 
y2 U2' U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair 
y R U R' U' R U R' y' R U R' // 3rd pair 
U2' y R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U U2' r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL 
y L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	10.83	56	5.17	73	6.74[/COLOR]
F2L:	6.91	36	5.21	48	6.95
LL:	3.92	20	5.10	25	6.38
```



5th solve - 10.17


Spoiler



B2 U2 B' L2 R2 F U' B2 R B2 F D' B U2 R' F R' D2 B'

x2 y // inspection 
D l' U' L U2 x' D' // cross 
L' U L U2 y L U L' // 1st pair 
U' U R U' R' // 2nd pair 
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R // 3rd pair 
y' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair 
(y x) U' L U R' U' L' U l // OLL 
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2' y' R' U R U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	10.17	56	5.51	65	6.39[/COLOR]
F2L:	6.53	34	5.21	41	6.28
LL:	3.64	22	6.04	24	6.59
```



Average (5/5) 

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	11.56	62.40	5.40	74.20	6.42[/COLOR]
F2L:	7.49	39.20	5.24	48.20	6.44
LL:	4.07	23.20	5.70	26.00	6.39
```



*Reinier Schippers* 9.33 3x3x3 single - Dutch Nationals 2011 (RyzonRange)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]92AEexR9yZ0[/youtubehd]


R F2 D2 R2 U L' U2 R' D' B2 D2 L' F' U B2 R2 U' F2

z2 // inspection 
D l' z (R' x') D' L' D2 // cross 
U y' U L' U2' L U L' U' L // 1st pair 
y L' U L // 2nd pair 
y R U' R' U y' R' U R // 3rd pair 
U' R U R' U R R' R U R' // 4th pair 
U2 F U R U' R' F' // OLL 
U2 // AUF 
alg.garron

9.33sec : 43htm/4.61tps : 49etm/5.25tps


*Christopher Olson* - 19 3x3x3 solves (Rubiks560 - Cyotheking)


Spoiler



10.88 av5 - US Nationals 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]aVr_TJtbw30[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 11.81


Spoiler



D R2 U F2 R2 U' R F2 D' R U B' D' R D' U F R'

z2 // inspection
R' D' L' D' y' R' D2 // cross
U3' R U R' U y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' y' U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U2' R' U R U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U3 R U' R' y U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
U2 U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2 // PLL
alg.garron

11.87sec : 67htm/5.64tps : 80etm/6.74tps


2nd solve - 11.59


Spoiler



L2 B2 R B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B' L' D' U' L F' U B' R D2 L2

x' // inspection
D' x' R' D R' y D2 R' // cross
U L U L' U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
R' U' R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2' R U R' U2' y' R' U R // 3rd pair
U U' y U' L' U L U y' R U' R' // 4th pair
U U' R U R' U l' U R U' x' R U2 R' // OLL
U2 U2' M2' U' (r' R) U2' M' U' M2' U2 // PLL
alg.garron

11.59sec : 66htm/5.69tps : 77etm/6.64tps


3rd solve - 10.33


Spoiler



F2 D2 R' B2 L' B D2 F R2 F' R U B2 R2 B' L' B2 R2

x2 y // inspection
L' F D L2' R' F R D2 // cross
U L U L' U y' L' U' L // 1st pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U2' R' U R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL
U2 U' F R U' R' U' R R' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // PLL
alg.garron

10.33sec : 71htm/6.87tps : 76etm/7.36tps


4th solve - 10.71


Spoiler



B2 D' B2 D L2 R2 F2 L F' L R U' L' F D' B2 U R2 B

x2 // inspection
D2' R' r U' r' D // cross
U' L' U' L U' y R' U' R // 1st pair
U y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' U y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2' R U2' R' U R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLL
U2 U2' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // PLL
alg.garron

10.71sec : 71htm/6.63tps : 78etm/7.28tps


5th solve - 9.19


Spoiler



D2 F' L2 B2 D R' F' L' U2 B F' U2 L' B2 D2 F2 L2 U2

x2 // inspection
L D' R' U' R' F y R // cross
U' R' U R L' U U' L U y' R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair
U y L U L' // 2nd pair
U' y R U' R' // 3rd pair
U L' U' L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 // AUF
alg.garron

9.19sec : 46htm/5.01tps : 53etm/5.77tps





7.83 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]hvdQSHdIluU[/youtubehd]


D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F' R2 F2 D R F2 U2 R2 U B' L' R' B'

x2 // inspection
r U' (r' L') R' D' R' D2 // cross
L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
U2' y L U' L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U R U R' // 3rd pair
U y' U R U' R' U y' R' U R // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' F R F' U' // L3C
alg.garron

7.83sec : 50htm/6.39tps : 54etm/6.90tps


7.84 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]bc00cJxX41w[/youtubehd]


B' F' D2 R' U2 B2 F L' D' R' F' D2 B R' D U B

y x2 // inspection
U' D r R U l // cross
U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U2' y' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2' R2' U' R U' R' U2' R U' // 2GLL
alg.garron

7.84sec : 48htm/6.12tps : 55etm/7.02tps


10.28 average of 12 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]sUiTECwj2kE[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 10.37


Spoiler



F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 D' R U' B R F U

x2 // inspection 
U' R' D (F B') U R2 D2' // cross 
y R U2' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair 
U' d L' U L2 U' L' // 2nd pair 
U y' R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair 
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair 
r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL 
U2' R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.37	60	5.79	69	6.65[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.80	14	5.00	17	6.07
F2L	6.73	35	5.20	41	6.09
LL	3.64	25	6.87	28	7.69
```



2nd solve - 10.31


Spoiler



F2 B R' U' R D2 F' U D' L D2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U F2 D

x2 // inspection 
D U R F R y' r U' r' // cross 
U' y U' R' U R L' U L // 1st pair 
U' R U R' U' y R' U' R // 2nd pair 
U2 L' U L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair 
U' y' R' U' R // 4th pair 
U f R U R' U' (y x) R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL 
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.31	59	5.72	69	6.69[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.30	15	4.55	18	5.45
F2L	6.50	35	5.38	43	6.62
LL	3.81	24	6.30	26	6.82
```



3rd solve - (7.83)


Spoiler



R B2 L D2 U2 L D2 L B2 F2 D R' D B' D B' U2 R F

x2 y // inspection 
D' R' F R2 D L2' // cross 
U' y R U R' U2' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 1st pair 
U2 L' U L U y' R' U R // 2nd pair 
L' U' L d R' U' R // 3rd pair 
U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair 
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // RULL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.83	48	6.13	53	6.77[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.17	18	5.68	21	6.62
F2L	6.53	41	6.28	46	7.04
LL	1.30	7	5.38	7	5.38
```



4th solve - (12.01)


Spoiler



R2 F2 D2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 D U' B' D' R' D' L' D2

y' x' // inspection 
r' D L U R2 r U' r' D2 // cross 
U y' R U R' U y' R' U' R // 1st pair 
U' R U' R' U2 L' U2 L l U L' U' M' // 2nd pair 
R U R' U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U3' R U R' U2 R U' R' // EOLS 
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL 
U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U (U' U) R U' R u' R2' U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.01	70	5.83	78	6.49[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.67	17	4.63	20	5.45
F2L	8.00	45	5.63	52	6.50
LL	4.01	25	6.23	26	6.48
```



5th solve - 10.33


Spoiler



R2 U' F2 U2 D L' F' U B R' U2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2

x2 y // inspection 
D' r U' r' L' D' R2 D2 // cross 
y U' R' U R U2' R' U R // 1st pair 
y' R' U R2 U R' // 2nd pair 
U2 U' y' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
U y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U' R U R' U' R' F R (f' S) // OLL 
U l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R' l' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.33	59	5.71	67	6.49[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.82	16	5.67	18	6.38
F2L	6.95	38	5.47	45	6.47
LL	3.38	21	6.21	22	6.51
```



6th solve - 9.04


Spoiler



U2 L2 B' R' B' U' F L2 D' F2 U2 D2 F R2 B U2 B2 U2 F'

z2 // inspection 
D R x L' U' r' R' // Xcross 
U2' R U R' // 2nd pair 
U' U L' U' L U' y L U L' // 3rd pair 
R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair 
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL(CP) 
U' U2 M2' U' r' R U2' M' U' M2' U2' // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.04	52	5.75	61	6.75[/COLOR]
Cross+1	1.19	6	5.04	7	5.88
F2L	4.79	29	6.05	33	6.89
LL	4.25	23	5.41	28	6.59
```



7th solve - 9.78


Spoiler



U' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 U L' R2 U R F' D L R U L

x2 y // inspection 
R F D' R2 // cross 
L U2 L' U' y' R' U' R // 1st pair 
R U R' U' R U' R' l U L' U' M' // 2nd pair 
U R U2' R' U R U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair 
y' R U R' U' R U R' // EOLS 
F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL 
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.82	65	6.62	69	7.03[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.40	11	4.58	12	5.00
F2L	6.76	42	6.21	45	6.66
LL	3.06	23	7.52	24	7.84
```



8th solve - 10.45


Spoiler



B U2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 F' R2 B L F D' B' U B U2 L' R' U

x2 // inspection 
D' R' B2' D F D2 // cross 
U2' R' U2 R U y L U L' // 1st pair 
R' U' R U' (R' U U' R) U' R' U R // 2nd pair 
U L' U L U' y' R U' R' // 3rd pair 
y U2' R U R' U R U' R' // EOLS 
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL 
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.45	62	5.93	69	6.60[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.43	14	4.08	18	5.25
F2L	7.63	42	5.50	49	6.42
LL	2.82	20	7.09	20	7.09
```



9th solve - 11.40


Spoiler



U2 F2 R2 B L2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D R' F2 D' R U L' D B' U'

y x2 // inspection 
r U' r' R' D' U' y r U' r' // cross 
R U' R' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 1st pair 
L U L' U L U L' // 2nd pair 
U3' (R' U U' R) y U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U' y U' L' U L d R U' R' // 4th pair 
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL 
U' U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.40	75	6.58	80	7.02[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.96	19	6.42	21	7.09
F2L	7.96	48	6.03	54	6.78
LL	3.44	27	7.85	26	7.56
```



10th solve - 11.00


Spoiler



L2 R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B D R' B' L R D B' R' F'

z2 // inspection 
U2 x U' R' U' D' x' L u' L u // cross 
R U2' R' y' R' U' R L' U L // 1st pair 
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair 
y R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair 
U2' y L' U L U2 y' R U R' // 4th pair 
U' r U R' U' L' U l R U R' U' F' // OLL 
U' U2 l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R' l' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.00	63	5.73	73	6.64[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.50	17	4.86	20	5.71
F2L	7.47	38	5.09	46	6.16
LL	3.53	25	7.08	27	7.65
```



11th solve - 8.81


Spoiler



B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' B R B2 L B' D B' R B2 R2

z2 // inspection 
D R' D2 R' // cross 
y' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 1st pair 
U L U L' U L U L' // 2nd pair 
U2 R U' R' U y' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair 
U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair 
U2 r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL 
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.81	61	6.92	68	7.72[/COLOR]
Cross+1	1.59	11	6.92	14	8.81
F2L	5.66	39	6.89	45	7.95
LL	3.15	22	6.98	23	7.30
```



12th solve - 11.30


Spoiler



D2 U2 F D2 B' L2 F R2 F' U2 F U' B F U' B2 L' D L' B2 R

y x2 // inspection 
L' R D' R' D' L y R' F R // cross 
U R' U2 R U2 l U L' U' M' // 1st pair 
U2 L' U L U' y L U' L' // 2nd pair 
R U2' R' y' R' U R2 U R' // 3rd pair 
y U2' R U' R' U y' R' (R U' U R') U R // 4th pair 
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL(CP) 
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.30	68	6.02	75	6.64[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.27	18	5.50	18	5.50
F2L	8.11	46	5.67	53	6.54
LL	3.19	22	6.90	22	6.90
```





```
Average (12/12)					
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.22	62	6.05	69	6.77[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.84	15	5.16	17	5.98
F2L	6.92	40	5.75	46	6.64
LL	3.30	22	6.67	23	7.05
```






*Rama Temmink* - 9.32 3x3x3 single - Spols Open 2011 (Rama - bagsgroove1954)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]fkXICrixdCo[/youtubehd]


R' D2 R F2 L B2 F' L R2 D2 B' L2 D' L F2 R D2 B

x2 // inspection 
U2' L U' L F' y u' U R u // cross 
L U' L' U2' y L U L2' U L // 1st 2 pairs 
y R U R' U2' L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U2' R U' l U' R' U l' // 4th pair 
R U l U' R' U x U' R' // OLL 
U2 // AUF 
alg.garron

9.32sec : 42htm/4.51tps : 46etm/4.94tps


*Robert Yau* - 8.59 3x3x3 single - UK Open 2011 (Robert-Y - Robert271291)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]VJ4ot85q_5g[/youtubehd]


F2 L2 F2 L' R' F D R2 B2 L' B' F' R2 B' D' B2 R2 F2

x y' // inspection 
(x' u) L' l (F' y') // cross 
U2 L U L' // 1st pair 
U R U R' U2' R U R' // 2nd pair 
U' L' U L // 3rd pair 
U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R // 4th pair 
U l' U l U l' U' l y L U' L' // OLL 
U2' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U // PLL 
alg.garron

8.59sec : 54htm/6.29tps : 57etm/6.64tps


*Antoine Cantin* - 15 3x3x3 solves 2H/OH (unofficial) (antoineccantin)


Spoiler



13.62 average of 5 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]pduzLZIMWPc[/youtubehd]


1st solve - (12.48)


Spoiler



R U' L' U2 L2 R U' B2 F L2 R2 F2 R F2 D B' L' R D2 U' F D R F2 U2
x2 // inspection 
D l' U2 x L' U' L' z' // cross 
U R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair 
U' L' U L // 2nd pair 
y' L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair 
U2' L' U L y' U' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair 
U2' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL 
R' U R U' R2' F' U' F U x R U R' U' R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

12.48sec : 59htm/4.73tps : 67etm/5.37tps


2nd solve - 13.65


Spoiler



R' B2 F U' B2 F2 L' R' D L F R2 D' U R' D' U' L2 D U2 L R2 U' R U'

x2 // inspection 
L2' R2 U x U' L' U L z' // cross 
U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 1st pair 
y' R U R' U' R U' R' y' L' U' L // 2nd pair 
R U R' U' R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair 
U' y R U' R' // 4th pair 
U r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // OLL 
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

13.65sec : 60htm/4.40tps : 69etm/5.05tps


3rd solve - (15.77)


Spoiler



U2 F2 R F2 R2 F' D L2 R' B' F' D' U2 L2 U2 F' U F2 R F' L' U B2 D' U2

x' // inspection 
D2' x' U x U' L' U' L' z' // cross 
y' U L U L' y U R' U' R // 1st pair 
y' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair 
U' R' U' R y' U' L U L' // 3rd pair 
U y L' U L U y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' // OLL 
R' U2 R' y U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F U2' // PLL 
alg.garron

15.77sec : 70htm/tps : 84etm/tps


4th solve - 13.77


Spoiler



L2 R2 F' R2 D U F' U' B D2 U' B F' D2 B' F' U R' D2 U2 R F' L B2 R'

x2 // inspection 
R U' B D' F L' U L' z' // cross 
R' U2' R U2 L U L' // 1st pair 
U2 R' U R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair 
L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair 
R U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair 
U' f R U R' U' f' // EO 
U R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // CO 
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R l) U2 // PLL 
alg.garron

13.77sec : 70htm/5.08tps : 81etm/5.88tps


5th solve - 13.44


Spoiler



D R' D2 U' B' F2 D' U' R' D2 U R D2 U' B R' B' L' R2 B F R D' B2 L

x2 // inspection 
R' F2 r U' x' U' L' z' // cross 
U2 R U' R' U2' L' U L // 1st pair 
U R U' R' U' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
y' U' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
L' U L y' U2' R U R' // 4th pair 
R U2 (R' U' R U)2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL 
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL 
alg.garron

13.44sec : 67htm/4.99tps : 77etm/5.73tps





18.10 OH average of 5 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]f1A3P03g2Ec[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 19.83


Spoiler



L2 D2 L' R' U L' R2 F2 D' B D L2 U2 L2 R D' U L *D'* U2 R D L' U' F

y' x // inspection 
U2' D2 R' y R U' z2' // cross 
U R' U R U (z x) U R' U' z' // 1st pair 
U2' R U R2 U' R // 2nd pair 
R U R' U4' z U' R2 U (z' y') R' U R // 3rd pair 
U (z x) U' R U z' // 4th pair 
U2' R U R' U R U z U' R z' R' U' z U z' // COLL 
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U	 // EPLL 
alg.garron

19.83sec : 64qtm/3.23tps : 78etm/3.93tps


2nd solve - 16.32


Spoiler



L' B' F L' D U' R D2 B' F2 D' U' R' F' D' U' R B' F' L2 U F' U2 L' R

U' z U' z' U' R' D2 // cross 
U R2 U' R' U R U' z' // 1st pair 
y U R U2' R' U2' R U' R' // 2nd pair 
y' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair 
U2' z U' R U x R' U R U' R U R U' z' // 4th pair 
U' U x U x' U' U R U' R' U R U2' R' U' R U R' U' F' U' // COLL 
alg.garron

16.32sec : 59qtm/3.62tps : 69etm/4.23tps


3rd solve - (22.11)


Spoiler



D U2 F2 L D2 L R2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 B' L' R D' F2 L' R2 F2 U2 L2 D B' F

y' x // inspection 
U' z' R2 U z U' (x y) U' (z' x) U x' U' R U' z2' // cross 
R' U' R U R U2' R' U (z x') U R' U' z' // 1st pair 
R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair 
z U' R' U R (z' y') R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair 
x U x' R U R' U' F' // EO 
R U R' U R U2' R' // CO 
U' R U2' R' U' R U2' z U' R z' R' U' z U R' // PLL 
alg.garron

22.11sec : 84qtm/3.80tps : 99etm/4.48tps


4th solve - 18.16


Spoiler



L U B' L' R' D' B' F L R F D U' L R D U B2 F2 R' U' F' R2 B2 F

y // inspection 
U R (z' x' z) U' R z' R U' z2' // cross 
U R' U' R z U' R' U z' // 1st pair 
U' R' U R U' R U R' // 2nd pair 
U' y R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair 
U R' U2' R y U' R U R' // 4th pair 
x u x' R U R' U' R (z' y) R' U R U2' R' // OLL 
U' R U' R' U' R U z' U R U' z U' R z' R' z R' U2' R' U // PLL 
alg.garron

18.16sec : 69qtm/3.80tps : 83etm/4.57tps


5th solve - (16.05)


Spoiler



B F' L2 R F L' R B U2 B' F' U R B' L' R' U2 R2 U' B2 R U2 F' R' B

y' x // inspection 
U R z' R' U x U' R' z' R2 // cross 
y' U2' R' U R // 1st pair 
U' z U R' U' (x' z') U' R' U R // 2nd pair 
U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 3rd pair 
R' U2' R2 U R2 U R // 4th pair 
U x U x' R U R' U' F' // OLL 
R U R' U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U R U' // PLL 
alg.garron

16.05sec : 63htm/3.93tps : 72etm/4.49tps





19.32 OH average of 5 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]TEWifdeFOuU[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 17.04


Spoiler



D U' F' U L' R B' F L B' D R D' U2 L' R D L' D' L' F2 L D' B2 *F'*

x2 // inspection 
U' z U (x y) U' R2 x U R2 z // cross 
y U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 1st pair 
U2' R U' R' y' U' R U R' // 2nd pair 
(x y) R U R U' R U R U' z' // 3rd pair 
y' U' R' U' R // 4th pair 
r' U' R U' R' U2' r // OLL 
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' // PLL 
alg.garron

17.04sec : 58htm/3.40tps : 68etm/3.99tps


2nd solve - 23.22


Spoiler



R2 B R' D2 B2 D2 L2 *F'* U' B R U2 L2 R D2 U' B2 F D2 U2 L' R' F2 D2 U2

x2 // inspection 
U' z U (x y) U' R2 x U R2 z // cross 
y U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 1st pair 
U2' R U' R' y' U' R U R' // 2nd pair 
(x y) R U R U' R U R U' z' // 3rd pair 
y' U' R' U' R // 4th pair 
r' U' R U' R' U2' r // OLL 
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' // PLL 
alg.garron

23.22sec : 79qtm/3.40tps : 92etm/3.96tps


3rd solve - (24.33)


Spoiler



U B2 F' D B D' U R D2 B2 L R2 F L R2 B2 L' B R B2 F2 D' L R2 D'

x // inspection 
U R' x' U (z y') R' U' (z x) U z // cross 
U2 R' U R U' (z x') U R' U' z' // 1st pair 
U' R U' R' y' U2' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
U' (x y) U' R U z' // 3rd pair 
y R' U' R' U' R' U R U R // 4th pair 
U' x u x' R U R' U' x u' x' // EO 
U R U R' U R U2' R' // CO 
R U R' U' z U2' R z' R U' R' U2' z U2' R U2' R U2' R // PLL 
alg.garron

24.33sec : 74qtm/3.04tps : 89etm/3.66tps


4th solve - (15.69)


Spoiler



*z'* L' R2 D' R B' U B' F' L2 R2 U2 L' R F' U' R2 F2 D2 U R2 B F' L B' D' *z*
or
L2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' L' F' L' B' F2 L' D' L2 D2 U' R D

x' // inspection 
R U R U x U' x U' z' // cross 
R' U R U' (x y) U' R U z' // 1st pair 
U R U2' R' U' z U R' U' // 2nd pair 
R z' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair 
U' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair 
R U R' U R U z U' R z' R' U' z U z' // COLL 
R2 U2' R U2' R2 U2' R2 U2' R U2' R2 // EPLL 
alg.garron

15.69sec : 69qtm/4.40tps : 79etm/5.04tps


5th solve - 17.71


Spoiler



R2 D U B' F' L2 F2 D U2 R' B' R' B2 F' L' D2 F' D B2 U R' B U' F U

z // inspection 
U' R z U' x' R U' z // cross 
U (z x) U R' U' // 1st pair 
R' U' R U z' // 2nd pair 
y U' R U R' U2' z U' R' U z' // 3rd pair 
U2' R U' R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair 
U2' z u' R' u U' R' U R u' R u z' // OLL 
U' U R' x U z' U' R2 U z U' z' U' R2 U2' x' U2' // PLL 
alg.garron

17.71sec : 60qtm/3.39tps : 75etm/4.23tps








*Daniel Sheppard* - 6 3x3x3 solves BLD/2H (kinch2002)


Spoiler



3BLD 49.19 - UK Open 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]oGljCt_VMrk[/youtubehd]


B2 U2 F2 L R2 F2 D' R' F2 L' B' R' D B' L' D U2

x2 // inspection
corners
y' D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R y // UBL->LBD->RFD
z' R' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 z // UBL->URB->DBR
z x' R U R' D' R U' R' D x z' // UBL->FUL->FRU
y' x' L' U' L D2 L' U L D2 x y // UBL->DFL->URB
edges
M U' L2' U M U' L2' U M2 // DF->DL->BD
x' U x M2 U2 M' U2 M' x' U' x // DF->RB->LB
x' U L' U' M2 U L U' x U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' // DF->LU->DR
M2 x' U L2' U' M2 U L2 U' x // DF->UB->LF
x' U' R U M2 U' R' U2 L' U' M2 U L U' // DF->RU->LU
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	ETM	etps
Memo	18.23		
Corners	10.05	40	3.98
Edges	20.91	59	2.82
[COLOR="red"]Solve	49.19	99	2.01[/COLOR]
```



10.64 average of 5 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]G8Vvn9N3Tb4[/youtubehd]


1st solve - (11.13)


Spoiler



D2 R' B U D2 B' F' U2 D L' D L' U' L R' F2 L2 F' L2 R2 U F B U2 L'

y2 x // inspection 
R U' L' U B' r // cross 
y U R U' R' U2 R' U' R // 1st pair 
U' y' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair 
L' U2 L U' y L U L' // 3rd pair 
U2 y' R' U' R U y R U R' // 4th pair 
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL 
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL 
alg.garron

11.13sec : 61htm/5.48tps : 67etm/6.02tps
F2L: ~7sec : 37htm/5.29tps : 42etm/6.00tps
LL: ~11.13sec : 24htm/5.81tps : 25etm/6.05tps


2nd solve - 10.78


Spoiler



B2 D2 U' B R2 B U D' R2 B R' B' D' B' L R' D2 L2 U2 B' U L2 B' R U'

x' y' // inspection 
l' U y' l' U l x' // cross 
y' R U R' U y' R' U' R // 1st pair 
L U L' U y' R U' R' // 2nd pair 
R' U' R U L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U' R' U2 R U' y R U R' // 4th pair 
U F R U' R' U' R U l' U' x' // (C)OLL 
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // (E)PLL 
alg.garron

10.78sec : 56htm/5.19tps : 65etm/6.03tps
F2L: ~7sec : 34htm/4.86tps : 42etm/6.00tps
LL: ~3.78sec : 22htm/5.82tps : 23etm/6.08tps


3rd solve - 11.08


Spoiler



D F R2 D2 L D' R U' R L' D' U2 F2 U2 L' F2 R D B R2 F L2 D' U2 F2

y x2 // inspection 
U R' y' R' F R2 // cross 
U R U' R' U L' U' L // 1st pair 
R' U R U2' R U R' // 2nd pair 
y U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair 
R U2 R' U R U R' // 4th pair 
U R' U' R U' R' d R' U R B // OLL 
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2' // PLL 
alg.garron

11.08sec : 64htm/5.78tps : 70etm/6.38tps
F2L: ~7sec : 39htm/5.57tps : 43etm/6.14tps
LL: ~4.08sec : 25htm/6.13tps : 27etm/6.62tps


4th solve - 10.06


Spoiler



F2 L' F' U R2 L2 U2 F B' R2 L D2 L' D L2 R D B' D' L F B2 R F' D'

x2 y // inspection 
D r U (z' x') D // cross 
R U' R' U y' L' U' L // 1st pair 
R U2 R2' U' R // 2nd pair 
U R U' R' U y' L' U L // 3rd pair 
y R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U U' r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL 
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL 
alg.garron

10.06sec : 56htm/5.57tps : 62etm/6.16tps
F2L: ~6sec : 31htm/36tps : 5.17etm/6tps
LL: ~4.06sec : 25htm/6.16tps : 26etm/6.40tps


5th solve - (10.05)


Spoiler



U2 D' L' D' B F2 R L2 B F' U L F2 U F L' B' L R2 B2 F2 L R2 D F

U l' U' l' // partial cross 
y' R' U2 R // keyhole edge 
U l' U l D' // Xcross 
y' R U2 R' U2' y' R U R' // 2nd pair 
y R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair 
U2' R U' R' U' R U2 R' // 4th pair 
U' r U U' L' U R' U' x' R U2 R U2' R' U // LL alg 
alg.garron

10.05sec : 47htm/4.68tps : 56etm/5.57tps
F2L: ~7sec : 35htm/5.00tps : 42etm/6.00tps
LL: ~3.05sec : 12htm/3.93tps : 14etm/4.59tps








*Benjamin Wong* - 11.24 3x3x3 average of 12 (unofficial) (Pandadudex96)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]oWiWtggN_z4[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 13.45

2nd solve - 10.79


Spoiler



L' U2 L2 R' D B R L2 B L2 U2 D' R' F' U F2 L2 F2 D' U2 L F R B2 L2

x y2 // inspection 
U' D' l U' l' U' R' F D2' // cross 
U' R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair 
y R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair 
y U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
R U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair 
U' R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLL 
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // PLL 
alg.garron

10.79sec : 67htm/6.21tps : 70etm/6.49tps


3rd solve - 11.69


Spoiler



U2 R' F' L2 F' R' L F U' F R2 D' B D R' B' R D2 F' U' D2 F' L F2 B2

x y2 // inspection 
D2' R' F2 D' y' L D2' // cross 
d' L U' L' U L U L' // 1st pair 
U U2' L' U L U' L' L L' U' L // 2nd pair 
y R U' R' L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U' R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair 
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL 
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2 // PLL 
alg.garron

11.69sec : 64htm/5.47tps : 69etm/5.90tps


4th solve - 9.58


Spoiler



L' U2 B F' R' U D2 F2 D' U F' B2 R U' D2 L F D R2 L F' R2 D2 B F

z y2 // inspection 
L D // cross 
L U2 L' R U' R' // 1st pair 
L' U' L U2 y' r U' r' U y L // 2nd/3rd pair 
U' y U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair 
U R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL 
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL 
alg.garron

9.58sec : 46htm/4.80tps : 50etm/5.22tps


5th solve - 10.79


Spoiler



U' L' R F L' F2 D2 L B2 U F' D' B' U2 D' B U2 F' R' U' L' R' B2 R L'

x y2 // inspection 
D F R2 L U2 y' L2' // cross 
R' U R U y' L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair 
U R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
y R' U R // 3rd pair 
y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair 
U l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l // OLL 
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

10.79sec : 57htm/5.28tps : 65etm/6.02tps


6th solve - (14.44)


Spoiler



F' L2 D2 B' R2 B D' U2 F D R2 B' D2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 F B' D' R D F D2

x' y // inspection 
R' F U L2' u R u' // cross 
y' y R' U' R U' y' L U L' // 1st pair 
U2 R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair 
U U' R U' R' L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U U' R U2' R' U2 y' R' U R // 4th pair 
U' R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U R R' U R // OLL 
U' U U' L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R // PLL 
alg.garron

14.44sec : 70htm/4.85tps : 77etm/5.33tps


7th solve - 9.31


Spoiler



D' F2 B2 D F L2 D L R2 U' R D' L' B' U2 L B' L' R2 U2 B' F2 L' U' F

x' // inspection 
D U L' U R' F u R' u' // cross 
R' U2 R U y L U L' // 1st pair 
U L' U L d' L U' L' // 2nd pair 
U' R U' R' L' L L' U' L // 3rd pair 
d R' U2 R U' y R U R' // 4th pair 
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL 
y' R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F // PLL 
alg.garron

9.31sec : 65htm/6.98tps : 68etm/7.30tps


8th solve - 10.09


Spoiler



F2 L D2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 B L D2 B R2 U F2 D' F B2 L2 F' D2 R2 F2 U' B

x y2 // inspection 
D L F R2 U L2' D2' // cross 
U R U' R' // 1st pair 
U' y' U y' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair 
y' U L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair 
U U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
r R' U L' l U2 r R' U L' l // OLL 
U' U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

10.09sec : 65htm/6.44tps : 68etm/6.74tps


9th solve - 12.92


Spoiler



L2 B U D F2 L2 F L2 D' R2 U L F' L' R2 B2 D2 B' U' R2 D2 F2 U' R D2

x' // inspection 
R' U' M2' U2' M2' // cross 
U R' U R R' R U' R' U' R // 1st pair 
U2 y' U2' L' U L d R' U R // 2nd pair 
U y' L' U L U' y' L U' L' // 3rd pair 
U2 y' R' U' R // 4th pair 
U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' // OLL 
U2 (l' R') D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U // PLL 
alg.garron

12.92sec : 62htm/4.80tps : 71etm/5.50tps


10th solve - 12.18


Spoiler



R2 B2 D R U2 *R* L' U L B2 U R' B D' U2 R F2 R D' R' B2 R2 F' R' D

z2 // inspection 
U l U' y' L2' y' R u' R u' // cross 
U' L' U' L y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 1st pair 
L U' L' R U' R' // 2nd pair 
y' U3' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair 
y' U y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair 
F' U' L' U L F // OLL 
y l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

12.18sec : 57htm/4.68tps : 68etm/5.58tps


11th solve - (9.30)


Spoiler



U' R2 F' L' D L' R2 B L' D' U2 B L' B2 D' U' B L' U' B2 L F' L B' F'

x' y // inspection 
R' U' L' U L' D2' // cross 
d' L' U L R U R' // 1st pair 
y' R U' R' L' U' L // 2nd pair 
U' L U L' U' y' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
U y' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair 
F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL 
alg.garron

9.30sec : 53htm/5.70tps : 56etm/6.02tps


12th solve - 11.56


Spoiler



U2 D' F2 U D' L' R U' F2 L B U D2 R B' F2 R2 F2 B U2 B2 D' F' U' R

x2 // inspection 
U L x' U' R' U R' y' R U' R D2' // cross 
R U' R' U2 L' L U U' L' U L // 1st pair 
R' U R L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair 
U2' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
U2 U' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair 
U' U r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL 
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U l' U R U // PLL 
alg.garron

11.56sec : 68htm/5.88tps : 72etm/6.23tps





*Alexander Lau* - 12 3x3x3 Roux solves (unofficial) (5BLD)


Spoiler



16.88 average of 5 (unofficial)


Spoiler



Video removed >.<
1st solve - 17.03


Spoiler



R' B2 L2 D' R F' R2 F' U2 F' L R F L' B U B' R2

x' y2 D' R U2 L U // 1x2x2
L' U x' D2' x U x U' x' // 1x2x3
R2' U R U R r' U r U' R' // 1x2x2
U R' U' R r' U' R U r' U' r // 1x2x3
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2' R' // CMLL
U2 M' U M' U2 M' U M' // EO
M' U2 M' U2 M2' U // UL+UR
M' U2 M' U2 // L3E
alg.garron

61stm / 17.03sec / 3.58tps


2nd solve - (14.06)


Spoiler



D2 R2 B2 L' D2 F2 L' R' U' L R2 U' B' D F' U2 F2 U2 L2

y' R' U' M' L U L' // 1x2x2
U' L' U' L U L' U' r B U' x' // 1x2x3
R2' U R U' R' U R U' r U R' // 1x2x2
U U' M' R' U' r // 1x2x3
F (R U R' U')3 F' // CMLL
M' U Rr' U' M' U M' // EO
U' M' U2 Rr' U // UL+UR
Rr' U2 M' U2 // L3E
alg.garron

63stm / 14.06sec / 4.48tps


3rd solve - (18.27)


Spoiler



F2 R2 F R F R' B R' U' L' F' U' R2 F2 D2 U' R' F'

x2 y U L' U' R' U' d' // 1x2x2
R U R' U R U2' L U x // 1x2x3
R' U R' U' R U2' R' U R2 // 1x2x2
U' R' M' U2 R U R' // 1x2x3
U' L' U2 R U' r' U2 l R U' R' // CMLL
U2 Rr' U' M U' M' U M' // EO
M2' U' M U2 M' U // UL+UR
M2' U2 Rr' U2 M' // L3E
alg.garron

60stm / 18.27sec / 3.28tps


4th solve - 16.82


Spoiler



U R2 B L F' B2 U' F R F' R2 L2 B D L2 D R2 L2 U'

z R U L' z' // 1x2x2
l U2 R U' R U2' R' U2 x2 B' x' l // 1x2x3
R U' R' U2 r U R' // 1x2x2
R' U R U' R' U R // 1x2x3
U U' x' U L' U' R U2 L U2' l' // CMLL
U' U2 Rr' U' M' // EO
U2 Rr' U2 Rr' U' // UL+UR
Rr' Rr' U2 M' U2 M' // L3E
alg.garron

53stm / 16.82sec / 3.15tps


5th solve - 16.79


Spoiler



D' L2 B2 U L D F' R2 F' U' B U2 R' B' R' F' R2 F2

x y' U2 L' U' R' // 1x2x2
U' L' y L U x // 1x2x3
R U M' U R U R U R' U R2 r' U2 R' U R2 // 1x2x2
r' U2 M' r U r' // 1x2x3
U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R // CMLL
M' U M' U Rr' U' M' // EO
U Rr' U2 Rr' U M2' U // UL+UR
U2 M2' U2 // L3E
alg.garron

57stm / 16.79sec / 3.39tps





8.06 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]GYqG4-XsBA8[/youtubehd]


R' B2 L2 D L' B L' U' R2 B U' R' D2 B U2 F2 U2 R2

z' // inspection 
M' E // LB block 
U R U' F2 // LF pair 
R' U r U R2 U' M2' U2 r U R' // RF block 
U' U' r' U' R // RB pair / CMLL skip 
U (R r') U' M' // EO 
U' M2' U // UL/UR 
(R r') U2 M' U2 M2' // EP 
alg.garron

8.06sec : 33stm/4.09tps : 35etm/4.34tps


7.83 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]YFY6TUBQbXI[/youtubehd]


U' B2 L2 D B2 D B' F D' B' U L' U' F' U R2 F D'

z y // inspection
U x' U x // LB block
U' R' F // LF pair
R R' U2 R r U R' // RF block
U U' R' U R r' U' r // RB pair
U2' U R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL
M' U M' U R r' U' M' // EO
U' M' U2 R r' U' // EP
alg.garron

```
step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.83	41	5.24	46	5.87[/COLOR]
Lblock 	1.28	5	3.91	7	5.47
Rblock 	2.88	15	5.21	15	5.21
CMLL 	1.76	9	5.11	10	5.68
LSE 	1.91	12	6.28	14	7.33
```



10.01 average of 5 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]jp5VHvd9CmQ[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 9.75


Spoiler



R2 B' F' L2 D2 L' B2 L' B' L2 U2 F' R' B' D' B' R

y x' // inspection 
D x' R U' R' M' U' x // LB block 
U' R U L' U' x' // LF pair 
r U R' // RF block 
U' M' U2 U' U M2' R' U r // RB pair 
U2' R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 // OLLCP 
U' M' U2 R r' U M2' // EP 
alg.garron

```
Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.75	43	4.41	50	5.13[/COLOR]
Lblock	2.84	11	3.87	14	4.93
Rblock	3.20	12	3.75	13	4.06
CMLL	2.12	14	6.60	15	7.08
LSE	1.59	6	3.77	8	5.03
```



2nd solve - (8.91)


Spoiler



R2 D' B2 D2 R F2 D' B F2 L2 R U' F' L R2 D2 B2 F2

z // inspection 
U L F L' u // LF block 
U2' R r' l U' x // LB pair 
r U R2 U' M' U2 R' U R // RB block 
U R r' U' r U' R' // RF pair 
U' U2 U r U R U' L' U R' U' x' // CMLL 
R r' U' M' // EO 
U' R r' U2 R r' U r M' R' U M2' U2 // EP 
alg.garron

```
Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.91	47	5.27	56	6.29[/COLOR]
Lblock	2.08	9	4.33	12	5.77
Rblock	2.60	15	5.77	16	6.15
CMLL	1.96	11	5.61	12	6.12
LSE	2.27	12	5.29	16	7.05
```



3rd solve - (11.77)


Spoiler



F2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 L D F D2 U' L D' U B R' D' U2

y' x' // inspection 
R2 U' R' U2 B // LB block 
U' R' U R U L' U' L // LF pair 
U R2 U2 M' r U // RF block 
R2' U' R U2 R' U' r // RB pair 
U' R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL 
r M' R' U R r' U M2' U' M' // EO / UL/UR 
U2 R r' U2 R r' U2 M2' U2 // EP 
alg.garron

```
Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.77	52	4.42	57	4.84[/COLOR]
Lblock	2.80	13	4.64	13	4.64
Rblock	2.48	13	5.24	13	5.24
CMLL	2.36	12	5.08	12	5.08
LSE	4.13	14	3.39	19	4.60
```



4th solve - 9.75


Spoiler



F' L2 F' D2 U2 B' U L' U B' D L F2 D L2 R' F' D B2

x // inspection 
U M' D x // LF block 
U r L U l' // LB pair 
r M' U' R' // RF block 
U' R' U R r' U' R // RB pair 
U2' R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R // CMLL 
U R r' U' r' R U' R r' U2 M2' U' M2' U2 M' U2 M2' // LSE 
alg.garron

```
Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.75	43	4.41	51	5.23[/COLOR]
Lblock	1.67	7	4.19	9	5.39
Rblock	2.44	10	4.10	11	4.51
CMLL	2.24	12	5.36	13	5.80
LSE	3.40	14	4.12	18	5.29
```



5th solve - 10.52


Spoiler



D F2 D2 U B2 D2 R' U L' B L R' B D B2 L2 R B' F

x' // inspection
D U M' U2 l U' x // LB block
U2 r x U' x' // LF pair
R U R2 r' U' M2' R' U R // RB block
U2 R U R' U R U R' U' r U r' // RF pair
U' U2 R U2 (R' U' R U)2 R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
r M' R' U' R r' U' R r' // EO
U' R r' U2 M' U // EP
alg.garron

```
Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.52	57	5.42	64	6.08[/COLOR]
Lblock	2.48	9	3.63	12	4.84
Rblock	3.76	21	5.59	21	5.59
CMLL	2.40	17	7.08	18	7.50
LSE	1.88	10	5.32	13	6.91
```





```
Average (5/5)					
Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.14	48.40	4.77	55.60	5.48[/COLOR]
Lblock	2.37	9.80	4.13	12.00	5.05
Rblock	2.90	14.20	4.90	14.80	5.11
CMLL	2.22	13.20	5.96	14.00	6.32
LSE	2.65	11.20	4.22	14.80	5.58
```






*Durben Virtucio* - 3 solves 3x3x3/4x4x4 (Durben)


Spoiler



8.81 single - Melbourne Cube Day 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]r_R62fJb0zE[/youtubehd]


B2 U' F2 U B' L2 B' U R' F R' B2 U' R' D2 U' R2 U2

x // inspection 
U' l' U2 y' R2' F D' // cross 
U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair 
U' d' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
U y' R' U R L' U L // 3rd pair 
y R' R2 U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
U' F R U R' U' R R' R U R' U' F' // OLL 
U2 y' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL 
alg.garron

8.81sec : 62htm/7.04tps : 70etm/7.95tps


5.71 3x3x3 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]uueUqC3NWSM[/youtubehd]


U R2 B2 D2 U L2 U2 B F' D2 L' F U B2 R' U2 F L2 U'

x2 // inspection 
D R' D y' R' F (U' D') // cross 
y' U R' U' R // 1st pair 
U2 y' R' U' R U' y L' U L // 2nd pair 
L U' L' U y' U L' U' L // 3rd pair 
y R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
l' U' L U R U' r' F U // CLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	5.71	43	7.53	49	8.58[/COLOR]
F2L:	4.09	27	6.60	32	7.82
LL:	1.62	16	9.88	17	10.49
```



35.77 4x4x4 Single NR - Cebu Open 2011


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]4BxiWB3Xbc4[/youtubehd]


u' L' D' r B2 f' F D U' B' U2 R2 D' L2 r D' F u2 L R D' L2 r2 B' F' U' f2 D2 R D' u B2 f' F' r2 R B2 D' L u

x y' // inspection
centres
U2 r U' r' // white
l U l' (3l R) u2 y' U2 r U2' r' // yellow
F' z x2 U' r2' U r // orange
x r U' (r' l') U' l // red (YB / YO)
x' l2' (U' D2) z // red / orange
edges
U U2' y L' U L d2' // WR / OG
U3 R U' R' y // OB
(x' y) D R' z L' // WG
U' 3d' L' U L u' // WO
U 3d R U' R' // WB
(x y') R' 3l' U R U' // BR
z U' R U' R' u // YR
z' U r z R U R' F R' F' R d' z' // YG / RG
3x3x3
(z' y') U2 L' R2' F2 // cross
U' R U2' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
y R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
L U L' U2' L' U L2 // 3rd pair
U L' U L U L' // 4th pair
U2' F R U R' U' F' 3f R U R' U' y 3l' // OLL
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' 3l' U R U' // PLL
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	35.77	132	3.69	162	4.53[/COLOR]
centres	7.62	28	3.67	33	4.33
edges	13.47	44	3.27	55	4.08
3x3x3	14.68	60	4.09	74	5.04
```
Thank you to James Benedict Caares for providing the scramble.





*Sergey Ryabko* - 1st solve (9.28) from 9.37 3x3x3 NR average of 5 - MPEI Open 2011 (Pusha - hexaedron)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]LnGZx6gzrio[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 9.28


Spoiler



F' D2 L2 F L B' D' B2 R2 D U' R' F2 U2 B' D2 L U'

z' // inspection 
R' F L (U D') F' // cross 
x2' R2 U' R' U l U R U' // 1st pair 
R' l' U R2 U' R' U R2 U' // 2nd pair 
L' U' R U l' U R' U' r // 3rd pair 
U R' U' x' R2 U' R' U z' // 4th pair 
U' R U' U' R' U2 R' F R F' // OLL 
U M' U M' M' U M2' U M' U2 (L M' l') U' // PLL 
alg.garron

9.28sec : 58stm/6.25tps : 63etm/6.79tps





*Ágoston Török & Hunor* 17.00 3x3x3 single dual-solve (unofficial) (SteelMagyar)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]n5mqsTHzZMk[/youtubehd]


L' U2 F2 R B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B L B2 R B' L2 B' L2 F R

x // inspection 
R' D F U R2' y' (L' L2) F' L' u2'  // cross 
y' L U2 L'  // 1st pair 
U' (R' R2) U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'  // 2nd pair 
y2' U L' U L U2 y (L' L2) U L'  // 3rd pair 
U' (R' R2) U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'  // 4th pair 
L' U2 L2' U L2' U L2' U2 L'  // OLL 
U2' F' U' F (R' R3) u R' U (R' R2) U' (R' R2) u' R2'  // PLL 
alg.garron

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.00	73	4.29	78	4.59[/COLOR]
Cross+1	4.28	13	3.04	15	3.50
F2L	11.28	48	4.26	52	4.61
LL	5.72	25	4.37	26	4.55
					
[B]Solver	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
1st	9.84	52	5.28	54	5.49
2nd	7.16	21	2.93	24	3.35
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.00	73	4.29	78	4.59[/COLOR]
```



*Nurym Kudaibergen* - 11.44 3x3x3 average of 5 (unofficial) (Nureaux - Nurimkz1)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]DOIaD7QmTjY[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 11.74


Spoiler



B' L2 D2 L2 F L' U R B' F2 L' B R' F L' B' U2 F2

y' // inspection 
D2' R L2 // cross 
L' U L y' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 1st pair 
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair 
y' y U R' U' R // 3rd pair 
U2' y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
U' R U2' R' U2 l' U R U' x' // OLL 
U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2' // PLL 
alg.garron

11.74sec : 56htm/4.77tps : 68etm/5.79tps


2nd solve - 12.36


Spoiler



R' U2 R' D L' U' B2 L D2 B' R B F D U2 L U'

y x // inspection 
(D' U') R' z R2 x' U F' R' F' R F y U r U' r' // Xcross 
F R U2' R' F' // 2nd pair 
y L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair 
U2' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
l U D D' R' D R U' R' D' x // OLL 
U' U F R U' R' U' R R' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

12.36sec : 70htm/5.66tps : 78etm/6.31tps


3rd solve - 10.22


Spoiler



B2 U2 F' L2 F2 L2 F D' U B R F2 D' L2 D' U L U2 L

y' // inspection 
U L F' L' // most of a cross 
U' y U' L' U2 L U' L' U L R2 // 1st pair / Xcross
y r U' r' U2' r U r' y U L U L' // 2nd pair 
U' L' U L // 3rd pair 
U' R U R' // 4th pair 
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL 
U R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' // PLL 
alg.garron

10.22sec : 56htm/5.48tps : 62etm/6.07tps


4th solve - (8.59)


Spoiler



L2 R2 B2 D R' U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U R' F L' D B' R' F

y2 x // inspection 
D' r' y R U2' R' // 1st pair 
y' U' R' F R // Xcross 
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair 
y U L' U' L y U L U' L' // 3rd pair 
U' y L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th pair 
R U R' U U' U R U2' R' // OLL 
U' // AUF 
alg.garron

8.59sec : 43htm/5.01tps : 52etm/6.05tps


5th solve - (12.96+)


Spoiler



U D2 R U' F' B U' F2 D R' L' F2 U D F2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 B2

x y2 // inspection 
D r' U2' R' U2' R' F L' // cross 
y U2 L' U' L y R U2' R' // 1st pair 
R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair 
U' L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair 
y' U' y' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL 
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' (F') // PLL 
alg.garron

10.96(+2)sec : 64htm/5.84tps : 75etm/6.84tps





*Joey Gouly* - 10.99 3x3x3 average of 12 (unofficial) (joey - cardologist)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]kybx_mXKDdA[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 11.20


Spoiler



L2 U R2 D' L2 U F U2 R' F R2 F2 D U2 F' R' U2 B2 L2

y2 x // inspection 
U l' L U (x' y') D2 R D // cross 
U' R U' R' F U2' F' // 1st pair 
U' y R U R' // 2nd pair 
U' R' U R U F U F' // 3rd pair 
d' U' R U2' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair 
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OLL 
U2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

11.20sec : 61htm/5.45tps : 65etm/8.50tps


2nd solve - 10.62


Spoiler



R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L' U' B' D2 U R' U B' F' U R' F' U'

x' // inspection 
R D' R2' F' F L2 D' R' // cross 
(R U R' U')2 R U R' // 1st pair 
y U R U2' R' d R' U' R // 2nd pair 
U L' U L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair 
y' U L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair 
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL 
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

10.62sec : 67htm/6.31tps : 71etm/6.69tps


3rd solve - 11.27


Spoiler



U L2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 L' D F' U2 L2 B' F U' R2 B2 F2 U2

x' // inspection 
D' F R R2' D' R' D // cross 
U' y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 1st pair 
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair 
U' y' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
U' R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL 
R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U x R U R' U' R2 B' // PLL 
alg.garron

11.27sec : 70htm/6.11tps : 73etm/6.48tps


4th solve - 11.03


Spoiler



D2 L2 B U2 F U' B' L2 F2 L D' U' B' D2 L B' L

x' // inspection 
D F R' D F // cross 
U' U R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair 
U L' U L R' U R // 2nd pair 
d U y' U R' U R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair 
U' y' U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair 
U2 F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL 
y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2' F' U F // PLL 
alg.garron

11.03sec : 63htm/5.71tps : 67etm/6.07tps


5th solve - 12.84


Spoiler



B' F2 R2 F' L' B L2 B U F L D U2 B D F2 D' R'

y2 x // inspection 
F' U2' R' F D2 y' R2' // cross 
U' y U' R U R' // 1st pair 
y' L' U L U' F U' F' // 2nd pair 
U2' R U R' d' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
y' U' R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair 
U' R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL 
U (y' x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL 
alg.garron

12.84sec : 66htm/5.14tps : 74etm/5.76tps


6th solve - 11.58


Spoiler



D U B2 R2 F' R' D' U' F' D' R' B' D F D U2 F2 R

z2 // inspection 
D2 R U l U L2 // cross 
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 1st pair 
U R U R' y' U' L' U L L' U L // 2nd pair 
R U2' R' U F' U' F // 3rd pair 
y y' U U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair 
U F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL 
y' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL 
alg.garron

11.58sec : 62htm/5.35tps : 66etm/5.70tps


7th solve - (8.63)


Spoiler



F' U2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 B' R' B' F L B2 U B' U2 B' L2 R

x' y // inspection 
R' F D2 R' F2 L2 // cross 
y U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair 
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair 
U' y' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
y' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (SV)
y (l' R') D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL 
alg.garron

8.63sec : 48htm/5.56tps : 55etm/6.37tps


8th solve - 11.54


Spoiler



B2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 U R2 F2 U' F R D' U B D2 B U2 L'

x' y' // inspection 
F2 R' F D' R' // cross 
y' U' R U' R2' U R // 1st pair 
y' U R' U2 R L' U L // 2nd pair 
U' y U' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 3rd pair 
y' U' F' U F R' F R F' // 4th pair 
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // PLL 
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL 
alg.garron

11.54sec : 65htm/5.63tps : 69etm/5.98tps


9th solve - 9.34


Spoiler



D B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D B F' R' U2 L U2 R2 D' R B' D' F2

y2 x // inspection 
D F2 D' U2' R2' U2 F2 // Xcross 
L' U L R U' R' // 2nd pair 
d2 U R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair 
U' R U' R' // 4th pair 
U r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL 
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL 
alg.garron

9.34sec : 52htm/5.67tps : 58etm/6.21tps


10th solve - 11.39


Spoiler



F' D2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 F' L U2 L' R2 D F2 U2 F U F' R

R U (z x') D' R' L D' // cross 
U' L U' L' // 1st pair 
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair 
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair 
y U3' F' U F U R U' R' // 4th pair 
U R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL 
y' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

11.39sec : 60htm/5.27tps : 67etm/5.88tps


11th solve - (13.76)


Spoiler



F2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B D' L' R2 B' U B2 D' R' D

x' // inspection 
D' R' U R' F y' F D2 R2' // cross 
U' y' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 1st pair 
y' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 2nd pair 
R U' R' F U' F' U R U' R' // 3rd pair 
y2' U R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair 
U' U M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' (r' R) // OLL 
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL 
alg.garron

13.76sec : 71stm/5.16tps : 79etm/5.74tps


12th solve - 9.14


Spoiler



D' R2 D B2 D B D' L2 D F' U' R2 U2 F2 R' D' L2 B U2

x' y // inspection 
R D F R2 D' // Xcross 
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
y' U' L' U L U' F U' F' // 3rd pair 
U2' y L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair 
U F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL 
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2' f R' f' // PLL 
alg.garron

9.14sec : 52htm/5.69tps : 55etm/6.02tps





*Thaynara Santana de Oliveira* - 13.34 3x3x3 average of 5 (unofficial) (Thaynara - thaydiabolo)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]vAkJ-MUWY7k[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 12.54


Spoiler



L' U2 R' U2 B2 D L U' B D' U2 R U' L2 U F U R'

x2 y // inspection 
R2 F2 D2 // cross 
R U' R' U' R U' R' y' U R' U' R // 1st pair 
y' U L' U' L U R' U R2 U R' // 2nd pair 
U2 y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair 
y R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair 
U l' U' L U R U' r' F // (C)OLL 
U3 y2' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // (E)PLL 
alg.garron

12.54sec : 60htm/4.78tps : 69etm/5.50tps


2nd solve - (11.75)


Spoiler



B F' U2 F D2 R' D F' U2 F L D F2 U B' R B U'

x2 y // inspection 
R2 U L2 // cross 
y' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair 
y2' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair 
U d' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair 
y' U L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 4th pair 
R U2 R2' F R F' R U2' R' // (C)OLL 
U3 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // (E)PLL 
alg.garron

11.75sec : 59htm/5.02tps : 67etm/5.70tps


3rd solve - 14.59+


Spoiler



R2 B D2 B' U2 B2 F' D' U' L F2 L2 D' B L F U' R2 F

y x2 // inspection
U R2 // partial cross
U2' R U R' // 1st pair
L U' L' U' R' F R // Xcross
y R' U2 R y' d' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R R' R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OLL
U2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 (U') // PLL
alg.garron

12.59(+2)sec : 66htm/5.24tps : 72etm/5.72tps


4th solve - (15.27)


Spoiler



D2 B F U2 L2 F R U' L' U' L F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2

x y2 // inspection 
L U x' D2' // cross 
y2' R' U R U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair 
y' L' U L // 2nd pair 
R U' R' U' y R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
y' R U' R' U d R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair 
U' f' L' U' L U f // OLL 
U R U' R U F D' F D F2 R F R' F' R3 U' // PLL 
alg.garron

15.27sec : 63htm/4.13tps : 71etm/4.65tps


5th solve - 12.88


Spoiler



B2 L2 R2 D L2 F2 D L2 F' U L F' L2 R' B2 U B D2 L

y x2 // inspection 
U' R2 y' R' F U R y' R' F R // cross 
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st pair 
y U R U R' U2' R' U2 R U' y' R' U R // 2nd pair 
y' U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair 
U' R U R' U' B' R' F R F' y' L // (C)OLL 
U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // (E)PLL 
alg.garron

12.88sec : 71htm/5.51tps : 82etm/6.37tps





*Cameron Stollery* - 1.43 2x2x2 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]WwTFCIRFrOs[/youtubehd]


F U' F2 U2 R2 F' U'

y2 x // inspection
U R U' R' // face
U R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' // gogogogodone
alg.garron

1.43sec : 16htm/11.19tps


*Andrew Ricci* - 6.76 3x3x3 single (unofficial) (theanonymouscuber)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]Ks1U06EFpCs[/youtubehd]


R2 U2 L' F2 L2 R B2 L2 B' F2 L' D2 U' B2 U R B' U L

y' x // inspection
U' x D U2 R' // cross
U' L' U L // 1st pair
y U' L' U L U' y R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U L U2 L' U L // 4th pair
U2 r U' r' U' r U r' F' U F // OLL
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R l) U // PLL
alg.garron

6.76sec : 53htm/7.84tps : 58etm/8.58tps
F2L: ~3.79sec : 31htm/8.18tps : 35etm/9.23tps
LL: ~2.97sec : 22htm/7.41tps : 23etm/7.74tps


*Samlambert* - 16.58 3x3x3 average of 5 (unofficial) (samlambert92)


Spoiler



Video removed >.<
1st solve - (15.64)


Spoiler



R' U2 L' R' U' F' L2 B' F2 D' R2 U2 L' F' U2 L2 D U2

x2 y // inspection 
L2' u y' R' U L2' y U' R2 u' // cross 
U' R U' R' U' y R' U R // 1st pair 
U y' R' U2' R U' y' R' U R // 2nd pair 
U' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 3rd pair 
U2 y' U U' U L' U L U2 y' R U R' // 4th pair 
U U3' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL 
U U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // PLL 
alg.garron

16.56sec : 69htm/4.17tps : 84etm/5.07tps
F2L: ~10.58sec : 41htm/3.88tps : 54etm/5.10tps
LL: ~5.98sec : 28htm/4.68tps : 30etm/5.02tps


2nd solve - 16.12


Spoiler



D F2 D2 L2 D2 R F' R' U' L2 B D' B' L' U B D' L U2

x' // inspection 
U' R' (z x') u L u // cross 
y' R U R' y' R U' R' U y' R' U R // 1st pair 
U L' U L U y' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair 
y U' R U2 R' U2 R U' U U' R' // 3rd pair 
y2 R U R' U' y' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair 
U' U U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // EO 
U' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CO 
U2 U' y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL 
alg.garron

16.12sec : 84htm/5.21tps : 94etm/5.83tps
F2L: ~9.48sec : 48htm/5.06tps : 56etm/5.91tps
LL: ~6.64sec : 36htm/5.42tps : 38etm/5.72tps


3rd solve - 17.06


Spoiler



D2 B R2 U B L2 U B' R B2 L' B2 F' L' U2 F' L2 U

x' // inspection 
R D U L x' u // cross 
U y' R U2 R' U' R' U R U L' U' L // 1st pair 
U U' y U L' U L R U' R' y R U R' // 2nd pair 
y' U y L' U L U2 L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair 
U U2' U L' U2 L U' y' R U R' // 4th pair 
U2 y f R U R' U' f' // OLL 
U2 U' y2 R U' R' U R2 y R U R' U' (x' z') R' U' R U R2' F // PLL 
alg.garron

17.06sec : 76htm/4.45tps : 92etm/5.39tps
F2L: ~11.56sec : 51htm/4.41tps : 61etm/5.28tps
LL: ~5.50sec : 25htm/4.55tps : 31etm/5.64tps


4th solve - (18.96)


Spoiler



U R2 D F' D2 R' B2 L' D' F U R' D U2 R B' D' U'

z2 // inspection 
R2 F2 U y' l' U L l u // cross 
U y' R U' R' U2 R U R' // 1st pair 
d' y U' R U' R' L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair 
d' U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U R U R' U' R U2 R' U2' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair 
U U' r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL 
U2 U' U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R U' U R U' R' U // PLL 
alg.garron

18.96sec : 84htm/4.43tps : 92etm/4.85tps
F2L: ~12.00sec : 53htm/4.42tps : 60etm/5.00tps
LL: ~6.96sec : 31htm/4.45tps : 32etm/4.60tps


5th solve - 16.56


Spoiler



B L2 D2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 L' D' F D U L U' L R B' F2

y' x' // inspection 
r' R2 U' U2 y' L2' x U R' U' F' x' // cross 
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // 1st pair 
U2' y R U R' // 2nd pair 
R' U R U2' y L U L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair 
U2' R U U2' R' U y' R' U R // 4th pair 
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL 
U2 y' y U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U U' U2 // PLL 
alg.garron

16.56sec : 69htm/4.17tps : 84etm/5.07tps
F2L: ~10.58sec : 41htm/3.88tps : 54etm/5.10tps
LL: ~5.98sec : 28htm/4.68tps : 30etm/5.02tps





*Sesi Cadmus* - 12.77 3x3x3 single - River Hill Fall 2010 (Sessinator)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]KRbsoa_x1tI[/youtubehd]


D' U R2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' L B' U2 L R' D F2 D' R F L2

y' x // inspection 
U L U2 x' D U' L U' R2 // cross 
U R' U2 R U y L U L' // 1st pair 
U R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair 
U2 R U R' U2 R U R' // 3rd pair 
y' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
F R U R' U' F' // EO (CP) 
L U L' U L U2' L'	 // CO 
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EP 
alg.garron

12.77sec : 65htm/5.09tps : 71etm/5.56tps
F2L: ~8.75sec : 39htm/4.46tps : 44etm/5.03tps
LL: ~4sec : 26htm/6.50tps : 27etm/6.75tps


*Collin Burns* - 6 3x3x3 solves (unofficial) (collinbxyz)


Spoiler



9.84 3x3x3 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]lSH4ayZAUgs[/youtubehd]


B2 D F2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 F U R' D2 R D2 L2 U' B2 F' U

x2 y // inspection 
L D' R D' U L // cross 
U L U L' // 1st pair 
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair 
U R' U R U L' U L // 3rd pair 
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair 
F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL 
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL 
alg.garron

9.84sec : 58htm/etm : 5.89tps


13.44 average of 5 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]YUZmktGEAcU[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 13.32


Spoiler



U R2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B F' R B' L' D2 R' D F D

y' x // inspection 
U R' (x' y') R U R' y' R2 // cross 
U' R U' R' y L' U2 L // 1st pair 
U' x' r U' L' U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair 
(U' R U R')3 // 3rd pair 
y U' y R U' R' y L' U2 L // 4th pair 
U' f R U R' U' f' // EO 
U2 R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // CO 
U2' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	13.32	73	5.48	84	6.31[/COLOR]
F2L:	7.56	44	5.82	52	6.88
LL:	5.76	29	5.03	32	5.56
```



2nd solve - 15.93


Spoiler



L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D' B' D U' B2 F2 R' L' B U R2 L2

x2 y // inspection 
R' D R' D R' F' D R' // cross 
R U' R' U' R' U R U L U' L' U L' U L y U2 L U L' // 1st pair 
U' R U' R' U' y L U L' // 2nd pair 
U2' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair 
U2 y' U R U' R' // 4th pair 
U2' r U R' U' L' U l F' // CO 
U' U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	15.93	74	4.65	82	5.15[/COLOR]
F2L:	11.58	48	4.15	55	4.75
LL:	4.35	26	5.98	27	6.21
```



3rd solve - 12.40


Spoiler



B2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D F2 L' F2 U F' L B2 L' D' R' L D

x2 // inspection 
D' l D l' R2 // cross 
U' y' U2 R U R' y' U L U L' // 1st pair 
U' R' U' R U L' U' L // 2nd pair 
U2 U' R' U R U2' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
U' R2 D' R U2' R' D R U2' R // CO 
U2 U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	12.40	64	5.16	72	5.81[/COLOR]
F2L:	7.49	38	5.07	42	5.61
LL:	4.91	26	5.30	30	6.11
```



4th solve - 12.20


Spoiler



U' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F R L2 D2 B' R D' F2 U R2

z2 // inspection 
R2 y D2' U L F' L2' // cross 
R U2 R' U2' R U R' // 1st pair 
U R' U R L' U L // 2nd pair 
U U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 3rd pair 
U' y' y L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 4th pair 
U2 R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // CO 
U' U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	12.20	60	4.92	68	5.57[/COLOR]
F2L:	7.72	37	4.79	43	5.57
LL:	4.48	23	5.13	25	5.58
```



5th solve - 14.60


Spoiler



B2 F2 D L2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' L' B L' B U F' D' U R2

x' y' // inspection 
D R U2 r U2' x' D // cross 
U' R U R' U' y R' U' R // 1st pair 
U y' U R U2 R' y L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair 
L U2 L' // 3rd pair 
U' R U2' R' U2' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair 
U' F R U R' U' F' // EO 
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CO 
U' y R' R U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	14.60	74	5.07	81	5.55[/COLOR]
F2L:	9.23	41	4.44	48	5.20
LL:	5.37	33	6.15	33	6.15
```



Average (5/5) 

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	13.69	69.00	5.04	77.40	5.65[/COLOR]
F2L:	8.72	41.60	4.77	48.00	5.51
LL:	4.97	27.40	5.51	29.40	5.91
```






*Ville Seppänen* - 6.93 3x3x3 single (unofficial) (Spef5)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]BrvR8mkCnrU[/youtubehd]


*(x')* U F R2 B D2 L B F U' L2 U' R L D' B2 F2 R2 F U2 L U2 L2 D U B2

y2 // inspection 
R' D F L D // cross 
U L U' L' R U' R' // 1st pair 
U' L' U2 L U' y L U L' // 2nd pair 
U' R U' R' // 3rd pair 
R' U' R y U R U' R' // 4th pair 
U2' r' U' R U M' U' R' U R U' // ELL 
alg.garron

6.93sec : 42stm/6.06tps : 45etm/6.49tps


*Blake Thompson* - 8.52 3x3x3 single (unofficial) (Blake4512)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]BTCfBdzvQRs[/youtubehd]


U2 L2 U B2 D' R' F2 U B D' F2 L R D R2 U R F2 U'

y // inspection 
R' D R' F' // cross 
y' U' R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair 
U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair 
U R' U R // 3rd pair 
y' U y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair 
U U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL 
U' y' r U' L D2' L' U L D2' L2 x' U // PLL 
alg.garron

8.52sec : 48htm/5.63tps : 56etm/6.57tps


*Chrisalead* - 15.43 average of 5 (unofficial) (chrisalead5)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubeHD]ZK-wtM-1wUY[/youtubeHD]


1st solve - 15.78


Spoiler



U2 B2 D' B' U L F2 R' F D L' U L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D

y x2 // inspection 
F2 R2 y l U' (l' R') D // cross 
U y L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair 
U' U3 R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair 
U3' y R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair 
U y' U R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair 
U2 U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL 
U3 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	15.78	68	4.31	82	5.20[/COLOR]
F2L:	11.88	44	3.70	55	4.63
LL:	3.90	24	6.15	27	6.92
```



2nd solve - 14.84


Spoiler



D2 R D2 L2 F2 D B' R' F' D L2 B' R2 D L2 B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 L2

z2 // inspection 
R D U F L R' y R' // cross 
U2' y L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair 
U3 R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair 
U R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair 
U' U R U' R' // 4th pair 
U' r' U' r U' R' U R U' R' U R r' U r // OLL 
U3 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	14.84	64	4.31	72	4.85[/COLOR]
F2L:	10.34	33	3.19	39	3.77
LL:	4.50	31	6.89	33	7.33
```



3rd solve - (11.79)


Spoiler



L F B D' F2 B' D F R' F L U L2 D F2 U F2 D B2 R2 U'

y x2 // inspection 
D R' D R2 F D2 // cross 
U' R U' R' U' L U L' // 1st pair 
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair 
U' U L' U L R' U R // 3rd pair 
U' y' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 4th pair 
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL 
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	11.79	68	5.77	70	5.94[/COLOR]
F2L:	7.85	42	5.35	44	5.61
LL:	3.94	26	6.60	26	6.60
```



4th solve - 15.66


Spoiler



R2 U' R' B' L F D R' F' B L' U R2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 U2

y x2 // inspection 
D' L' F' R' F' D' // cross 
U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair 
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair 
L' U L // 3rd pair 
U2 U2' y L' U' L U y' R U' R' // 4th pair 
U' R' U' R U' R' d R' U R B // OLL 
U4 U' F R U' R' U' R d R U R' B' R U' R2 U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	15.66	62	3.96	72	4.60[/COLOR]
F2L:	9.26	34	3.67	41	4.43
LL:	6.40	28	4.38	31	4.84
```



5th solve - (16.29)


Spoiler



D R2 F' R' U' D L2 F2 R' D F U2 D' L2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 R2

x2 y // inspection 
U' R' x' U2 x U' L F2 // cross 
y' y d' R U' R' y U L' U L // 1st pair 
U y U y' U R U R' y U R U R' // 2nd pair 
U' U y U3 R U R' U' y L' U L // 3rd pair 
y R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair 
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL 
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	16.29	64	3.93	80	4.91[/COLOR]
F2L:	11.79	41	3.48	56	4.75
LL:	4.50	23	5.11	24	5.33
```





```
Average (5/5)					
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	14.87	65.20	4.38	75.20	5.06[/COLOR]
F2L:	10.22	38.80	3.79	47.00	4.60
LL:	4.65	26.40	5.68	28.20	6.07
```



*Zach Goldman* - 10.31 3x3x3 single (unofficial) (cityzach)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]T7NJwNuvgh4[/youtubehd]


U2 L2 U2 R B2 D2 U F U2 F U' F2 L' D B F D' U

x' // inspection 
U' R' x' U L2 D2' // cross 
R U' R' d R' U' R // 1st pair 
y' U R' U2 R L' U L // 2nd pair 
U' R' U' R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair 
U2 y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair 
U' f R U R' U' f' // OLL 
U' // AUF 
alg.garron

10.31sec : 43htm/4.17tps : 49etm/4.75tps


*Andrew Brown* 6.27 OH 3x3x3 single (unofficial) (abbrown216)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]v_w4w8pnF7k[/youtubehd]


D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R D L2 D F2 L R U' L2 D2 F2 R' F2

z2 // inspection 
R2 U' R U' R z' // cross 
U' R U R' U' R' U // 1st pair 
U R' U' z' // 2nd pair 
U' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair 
R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair 
U' R' U2' R U R' U R // AntiSune
alg.garron

6.27sec : 38htm/6.06tps : 43etm/6.86tps


*Felix1996* - 9.34 3x3x3 single (unofficial) (CuberFelix1996)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]9nwAgFws62w[/youtubehd]


U F2 U' F' R B' R' D L B' L U D2 F2 D' R2 U2 D B2

x2 y // inspection 
r U x' U F R' U' x' U2 x D2' // cross 
U (R U R' U')3 // 1st pair 
y U' R' U R U2 L U L' // 2nd pair 
R' U R y L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' // CLS 
U' R2' U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL 
alg.garron

9.34sec : 56htm/6.00tps : 62etm/6.64tps


*Brandon Lin* - 20.73 3x3x3 average of 5 (unofficial) (brandbest1 - brandbestawesome)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]yBIPOljU52g[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 22.11


Spoiler



B2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F' R' F L U L B2 L' B F2 U'

x' y // inspection 
U2 R2 U' y' x l (l' R') U l U' R2' // cross 
U' U R U R' d' U R U' R' U y' L' U' L // 1st pair 
U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair 
U y' U R U' R' // 3rd pair 
y' U3' (R' R2) U R' d' U' L' U L // 4th pair 
U2' F (R' R2) U R' U' F' F S R U R' U' f' // OLL 
U y R' R U' U R U' R' U R2' y R U R' U' F' d x R2' U R U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	stm	stps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	22.11	82	3.71	93	4.21[/COLOR]
F2L:	13.00	48	3.69	55	4.23
LL:	9.11	34	3.73	38	4.17
```



2nd solve - 18.39


Spoiler



D B2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 U L2 F2 U' L B2 L2 B R D U' L' U2 R2 U'

y' x' // inspection 
U R (x' y') U x U2 (x' y') U' l' U l // cross 
U L' U' L R' U' R // 1st pair 
R U2 R' U' L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair 
U2' U2 d' U (L L2') U' L U2 y' L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair 
U M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL 
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	stm	stps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	18.39	71	3.86	78	4.24[/COLOR]
F2L:	12.39	46	3.71	52	4.20
LL:	6.00	25	4.17	26	4.33
```



3rd solve - 21.69


Spoiler



D2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 U L B R' U B2 R' B2 D' B D U'

x' y' // inspection 
U' r' R U x U2 (x' y) x U2 R' U R' R U x' // cross 
U2' U (L L2') U' L y' R' U' R // 1st pair 
U (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 2nd pair 
U y' U2 y2' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
y2 U' d' U L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair 
U' R U R' U' l' U R U' x' // OLL 
U' y' M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	stm	stps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	21.69	71	3.27	84	3.87[/COLOR]
F2L:	15.75	51	3.24	60	3.81
LL:	5.94	20	3.37	24	4.04
```



4th solve - (31.70)


Spoiler



U2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U B' R' U2 F2 U' L B2 F' U F' U'

y' // inspection 
R2' F R U2' x' U2 x y' U2' y2' y F U' x U' R2' (x' y) // cross 
U' U4 R U R' U2' R' U' R // 1st pair 
U2 U' (R' R2) U' R' U' y' (L L2') U L // 2nd pair 
U2 U' y d' U2' (L L2') U L U y' R U R' // 3rd pair 
U y' U y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair 
U2' (l l2') U' L U' L' U L U' U L' L U' L' U2 l // OLL 
U U' y2' y2 R' U R' d' x l' U R' U' R2 x' U' R' U R U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	stm	stps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	31.70	84	2.65	111	3.50[/COLOR]
F2L:	20.75	51	2.46	72	3.47
LL:	10.95	33	3.01	39	3.56
```



5th solve - (16.73)


Spoiler



L2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L D' B' R L' B' U' L2 D2

x2 // inspection 
D R U U' U L2 U l' U l // cross 
U4 y' R U' R' (L L2') U' L // 1st pair 
y U R U' R' L' U' L // 2nd pair 
U R U R' d' U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair 
y' U y' U U' R' U2 R U' y R U' U R' U (R' R2) U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair 
U R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL 
U' // AUF 
alg.garron

```
step	time	stm	stps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	16.73	67	4.00	78	4.66[/COLOR]
F2L:	14.50	58	4.00	68	4.69
LL:	2.23	9	4.04	10	4.48
```



Average (5/5) 

```
step	time	stm	stps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	22.12	75.00	3.39	88.80	4.01[/COLOR]
F2L:	15.28	50.80	3.33	61.40	4.02
LL:	6.85	24.20	3.53	27.40	4.00
```



*Marco Iamonte* - 24.86 3x3x3 average of 5 with 5 different methods (unofficial) (Briosheje - uaesbriosheje)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]PcjODyW3jq4[/youtubehd]


Methods ( In the same order according to the video ) : 
1) 14.75 - Fridrich
2) 31.22 - LBL With Pure commutators @ PLL
3) 20.44 - Roux Without CMLL
4) 20.95+2 - Petrus
5) 37.64 - Corners First
1st solve - 14.75


Spoiler



F2 D2 L' D2 F R2 F U B2 L U' B L' D L' D2 R U

x2 // inspection 
U' U U' R' F U' r' R U' r R' U' R' U R' y' R' F R // cross 
y' U' R U R' U' R U R2' U2 R // 1st pair 
y' U3' y U' R U' R' y' U R' U' R // 2nd pair 
R U L' U L R' // 3rd pair 
U2' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair 
U3 f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL 
U2 U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2' b' R b // PLL 
alg.garron

```
time	stm	stps	etm	etps
14.75	73	4.95	87	5.90
```



2nd solve - 31.22


Spoiler



L' R F2 D2 R2 D2 L' F D2 F2 D' L F' U R F' U2 L2

y x2 // inspection 
(U' D) R' F y U' R' F R // cross
corners 
y' U R U' R' // 1st 
y U R U' R' // 2nd 
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd 
y U R U R' // 4th
edges 
U' y U2' L U M' U' L' U L' l // 1st 
U' U L' U r U' L U r' // 2nd 
U2 U' U R' U' r R' U R U' r' R // 3rd 
U2 r' R U' R U M' U' R' // 4th
LL 
F R U R' U' F' // EO 
R U R' U R U' U' R' // sune 
R U R' U R U' U' R' // sune EO 
U U U y y U y R' D' R U R' D R U R' D' R U2 R' D (R' R2) // CP 
r' R D' r R' U r' R U' U M' M D r R' U2 r' R D' r R' U M D r R'
r' R D' r R' U2 M D r R' U r' R D' r R' U M D r R' // EP 
alg.garron

```
time	stm	stps	etm	etps
31.22	135	4.32	165	5.29
```



3rd solve - 20.44


Spoiler



L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 L' D' R U' L' B' F' L U F2 R

y x2 // inspection 
F2 R' F y' U' R U R' d' R' U' R // LF block 
U2 R U' R' // LB pair 
y' U' y' R U' R' U R U R' y r U r' U' r U2 r' // RF block 
U2 y' y R U2' R' U R U' R' y' // RB pair 
U R U2' R' U' R U' R' // CO 
U3 U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CP 
U r' U' R U M' U' R' U R // EO 
U' R U R' U' r2 R2' U R U' R' // UL/UR 
U2 r2 R2' U2 r R' U2 r2 R2' U2 r R' // EP 
alg.garron

```
time	stm	stps	etm	etps
20.44	93	4.55	108	5.28
```



4th solve - 20.95+2


Spoiler



U' F2 R2 D U B2 F2 L2 B D2 L U' R2 D' U' R D' R2 D2

x2 y // inspection 
R' F U' F x' U x U y R U R' y' U R' F2 R // 2x2x2 
y u R U' R' U R U' R' D' // 2x2x3 
y R U R' F2 // cross 
U2' F' U F y' U R U' R' y U' R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // EO 
y' U U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair 
U U' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair 
R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL 
U2 U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (U') // PLL 
alg.garron

```
time	stm	stps	etm	etps
20.95	85	4.06	99	4.73
```



5th solve - 37.64


Spoiler



F2 D2 L F U' L2 B' D B2 D L2 B' D' L' R' F R2 F

y x2 // inspection
corners 
F F' U2 F R U' R2' // 1st / 2nd 
y U U3' R2' U' // 3rd 
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th 
U2 R' F' r U R U' r' F // CO 
U2 U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // CP
edges 
z x2 L2' L' r' U' r R' U // 1st white 
x' U' r' R U L2 U M' U' // 2nd white 
L' U' r' R U // 3rd white 
L' R2 U r' R U' R2 U' r2 R2' U // 1st yellow 
R2 U U' R U r' R U' R2' U M' U' // 2nd yellow 
r2' R4 U M' U' R' // 3rd yellow 
U U' r R' U r' R U' // 4th white 
R R' R U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2' U2 r // 4th yellow 
U2 U2' r R' U r R' U r R' U r R' U2 r R' U r R' U r R' U r R' // EO 
r' R U2 r' R U2 r R' U2 r' R U2 r2' R2 // L3E 
alg.garron

```
time	stm	stps	etm	etps
37.64	131	3.48	170	4.52
```



Average (5/5) 

```
time	htm	stps	etm	etps
25.00	103.40	4.14	125.80	5.03
```



*jskyler91* - 13.68 3x3x3 average of 5 (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]jJJuuwNN85k[/youtubehd]


1st solve - (11.82)


Spoiler



L2 D' U2 L2 U R' B2 F' U2 F2 D' U2 L R2 D' F' L' F2 R2

x y2 // inspection 
U r U' r' R2' x' // cross 
U R' U R U' y' U R' U' R // 1st pair 
U' L' U' L U2' R U R' // 2nd pair 
U2' L' U L U' L' U L y' L' U L // 3rd pair 
U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair 
U' U r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // OLL 
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	11.82	69	5.84	76	6.43[/COLOR]
F2L:	7.84	45	5.74	51	6.51
LL:	3.98	24	6.03	25	6.28
```



2nd solve - 12.65


Spoiler



D' U' F2 L2 D2 U B L2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 L D' F

y x' // inspection 
U' R2' D L D' // cross 
U' R U' R' d R' U' R // 1st pair 
U2' R U' R' U2' F U F' // 2nd pair 
U' R U' R' // 3rd pair 
y R' U R // 4th pair 
U3' R R' R U R' y' r' U r U' r' U' r // OLL 
U2' R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	12.65	58	4.58	66	5.22[/COLOR]
F2L:	6.85	28	4.09	31	4.53
LL:	5.80	30	5.17	35	6.03
```



3rd solve - 14.74


Spoiler



U2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D' R' D2 F' U' R2 B D F D2 L R F2

x2 y // inspection 
U' F R' L y' L2 // cross 
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair 
d R U' R' d' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
U L' U L U2' y' R U R' // 3rd pair 
d U2 R U' R' d' L' U L // 4th pair 
F R U R' U' F' U2' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL 
y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	14.74	66	4.48	72	4.88[/COLOR]
F2L:	9.56	38	3.97	42	4.39
LL:	5.18	28	5.41	30	5.79
```



4th solve - 13.66


Spoiler



D2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 R' F' D F U L2 U' F' L' R' F' L'

x2 y // inspection 
x U R' U' x' U y' L2 // cross 
L' U L R' U R // 1st pair 
U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair 
U L' U L U y' R U R' U' F U' F' // 3rd pair 
R U' R' // 4th pair 
U' U2 f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL 
U R' U' R (U D') R2' U R' U R U' R U' R2 (U' D) // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	13.66	59	4.32	61	4.47[/COLOR]
F2L:	8.66	30	3.46	34	3.93
LL:	5.00	29	5.80	27	5.40
```



5th solve - (15.27)


Spoiler



L2 D R2 B2 U' L2 B' U L D U B' F' U2 R' U' B' D2 U

x y2 // inspection 
(D U) x' U' R' F // cross 
R' U R U L U L' // 1st pair 
U L' U L R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair 
U2' U2 R U' R' U' L' U' U L U' F U F' // 3rd pair 
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
U' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL 
U2' R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	15.27	69	4.52	73	4.78[/COLOR]
F2L:	9.65	43	4.46	45	4.66
LL:	5.62	26	4.63	28	4.98
```





```
Average (5/5)					
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps[COLOR="red"]
Total:	13.63	64.20	4.71	69.60	5.11[/COLOR]
F2L:	8.51	36.80	4.32	40.60	4.77
LL:	5.12	27.40	5.36	29.00	5.67
```



*Darren Carpenter* - 26.10 3x3x3 Roux OH single (unofficial) (Georgeanderre)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]x21utIpDIO8[/youtubehd]


D' B2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 L' B' U B2 R' B2 D B2 U L2 R

y' // inspection 
U' R' // LF block 
U' y r2 U2' x' r U' // LB pair 
r2' x U' R2 U' R' U' R // RB block 
U2' M2' r U R' // RF pair 
U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R // CO 
U3' R U2' R' U' R U2' r' x U R' U' r x' // CP 
U' M' U' M' // EO 
U2' M' U2' M' U' M2' U2' M2' U2' M2' // EP 
alg.garron

```
step	~time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	26.10	53	2.03	76	2.91[/COLOR]
Lblock 	3.50	7	2.00	11	3.14
Rblock 	8.00	12	1.50	17	2.13
CMLL 	8.00	20	2.50	27	3.38
LSE 	6.60	14	2.12	21	3.18
```



*Nicolas Omori* - 17.36 3x3x3 single (unofficial) (nick33omori)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]70A6FhiwspM[/youtubehd]


F' U2 F' R2 F' R F' D R U2 F2 L F D B R U R

x2 // inspection 
R' D R' L // cross 
y' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R L' U L // 1st pair 
R U2 R' U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair 
U' y2' R U2 R' R U2 R' U y L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U2' R' U R // 4th pair 
U U' U2 R U R' U' R' x U R U' x' // OLL(CP) 
U2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2 // (E)PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.36	69	3.97	77	4.44[/COLOR]
Cross+1	4.32	18	4.17	19	4.40
F2L	10.80	44	4.07	50	4.63
LL	6.56	25	3.81	27	4.12
```



*tato0498* - 17.28 3x3x3 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]QNk20dt5XNw[/youtubehd]


B U2 B U2 B R2 U' F' L B2 R D B L' F2 R' F' D L'

y' // inspection 
D' R' U R' F y' r U' r' // cross 
y' U' R U' R2' U' R // 1st pair 
U y' U' R U R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
y' U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th pair 
r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL 
U' y R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL 
alg.garron

17.28sec : 58htm/3.36tps : 67etm/3.88tps


*Ickenicke* 18.88 3x3x3 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]xqzcNfXWfVI[/youtubehd]


L2 D2 F' D2 B2 L R F2 R2 U' B F2 U L D' L2 U

x2 y // inspection 
U' L x' R U' x F2 // cross 
U2 R U' R' U2' R' U' R // 1st pair 
U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
y' R U R' y U R U' R' // 3rd pair 
y' U3' y L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 4th pair 
U2 f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL 
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	18.88	60	3.18	75	3.97[/COLOR]
Cross+1	5.28	13	2.46	18	3.41
F2L	11.98	32	2.67	45	3.76
LL	6.90	28	4.06	30	4.35
```



*Jake O'Mahony* 19.71 3x3x3 single (unofficial) (cubecraze1)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]pW7nvwM3Xuc[/youtubehd]


L D2' l' U l y2 l' U l // yellow cross 
U R U' R' U2 y L' U L U' y' L U' L' // 1st pair 
U' R' U R // 2nd pair 
U2' R U R' U2 R U R' U2' y' R' U R // 3rd pair 
U2 U' y L' U L d R U' R' // 4th pair 
f R U R' U' f' // EO 
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // CO 
U' y' r U' L D2' L' U L D2' L' r' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	19.71	70	3.55	86	4.36[/COLOR]
Cross+1	5.21	20	3.84	26	4.99
F2L	12.18	45	3.69	59	4.84
LL	7.53	25	3.32	27	3.59
```



*Robocopter87* - 27.67 3x3x3 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]2dKpIK-ie2s[/youtubehd]


l U R2' (x' y) // cross 
U y' L' U' L // 1st pair 
y' U y' R U R' U U' y U' L' U L z' r U L' U' z // 2nd pair 
U y' L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U y L' U' L U y' U R U' R' U' y L' U L // 4th pair 
(y2 z') U2' R z R' U2 R D' R' U2' R R2' // OLL 
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total:	27.67	60	2.17	79	2.86[/COLOR]
F2L:	17.97	38	2.11	50	2.78
LL:	9.70	22	2.27	29	2.99
```



*jancek123* - 47.19 3x3x3 single (unofficial)


Spoiler






Spoiler



[youtubehd]dCJJeH-uA34[/youtubehd]


R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 R B' F L2 R2 D2 R' B2 U' L' R' D

x' y' // inspection
U2' L' (z x') // blue 1x2x2
U l U' // blue 1x2x3
L2' x' U2' L' U L' x' U L2 U' r U l L' U' // FACE!
x' U r U' r' U' l' U u L u' r U' r' L' F // FLCP
z' L2 U' y' L l' U2 L' l U' y L2 z l' z // FLEP
y U R U' R' U' y L' U L // SLE1
U3' U2 R U' R' U' y L' U L // SLE2
y U R U' R' U' y L' U L // SLE3
U y' U' L' U L U y L U' y' R U R' U' y L' // SLE4 / OLL
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 x' R2 // LLCP
U2 L2 U' y' L l' U2 L' l U' y L2 // LLEP
alg.garron

47.19sec : 100htm/2.12tps


----------



## JasonK (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 2, 2012)

245 reconstructions if I counted right.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 2, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## qqwref (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha, wow 

Nobody except me ever reconstructs my solves though


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 6, 2012)

Brest, you mind?  Time yourself! See what's your PB for avg12 reconstruction.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33333-(Andrew-Ricci)-9.57-3x3-Average-of-12


----------



## Brest (Feb 6, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Haha, wow
> 
> Nobody except me ever reconstructs my solves though





Spoiler



[youtubehd]-VXko7zOWSA[/youtubehd]


1st solve - 10.86


Spoiler



L2 R2 B2 L2 R' B U2 F' L2 B' L' F2 D' B2 U' R F'

x' // inspection
D R F U' L x' D2 // cross
U' R U' R' y R' U' R // 1st pair
U y' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U3 y L U L' // 3rd pair
U' U d' L' U L U y' R U' R' // EOLS
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U2' L U2 L' U2 r U' r' U' L U r U (L' r') // PLL
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.86	58	5.34	65	5.99[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.57	13	5.06	16	6.23
F2L	6.91	35	5.07	43	6.22
LL	3.95	23	5.82	22	5.57
```



2nd solve - 10.76


Spoiler



U' F2 D' L2 D' F2 L D F' L R' F U' B2 U' R F U2 R

U r' R U D (x' y) u' R // cross
U2' R U2' R2' U' R // 1st pair
U2' R U R' d R' U' R // 2nd pair
d R U R' y U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' d R' U R // EOLS
U' x U R' U' L U R U' r' // OLL
U' y R' U R' U' (y x2) R' U R' U' (R l) U' R' U R U // PLL
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.76	61	5.67	68	6.32[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.43	12	4.94	14	5.76
F2L	6.60	36	5.45	40	6.06
LL	4.16	25	6.01	28	6.73
```



3rd solve - 12.99


Spoiler



B2 U' B2 F2 U' B' D F' U B2 R' F' U2 F2 R' F U2 L'

x2 // inspection
r U2 R' F D' x r' x' // pseudo cross
y' R U R' D' R U' R' // Xcross
L' U' L y D' R U2 R' D // 2nd pair / EO
y U R' U R2 U R' // 3rd pair
d' y' R' U R U' y U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2' U2 x' R U' R' U l' U2 R U y' L U L' // OLLCP
U2' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.99	61	4.70	71	5.47[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.35	13	3.88	16	4.78
F2L	8.22	36	4.38	43	5.23
LL	4.77	25	5.24	28	5.87
```



4th solve - 9.95 (10.88-pop)


Spoiler



U R2 D2 R D F U' B2 F' D R2 U F2 U2 L D2 R

y' x' // inspection 
U' F R' F R F' x' L2' // Xcross 
R U' R' U' R U R' U' y R' U' R // 2nd pair 
U y' U R U R' U2' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
U' U2 R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL 
U2' x D' D z D' R' U' R D R' U R D' R' U R D R' U' R // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.95	63	6.33	70	7.04[/COLOR]
Cross+1	1.21	7	5.79	8	6.61
F2L	5.21	36	6.91	40	7.68
LL	4.74	27	5.70	30	6.33
```



5th solve - 12.43


Spoiler



L2 B2 U2 R B' F' R2 B' R U' B' L D R2 B' F' D

y' // inspection 
R' U' F' r' R2 x' D' y' R' F R // cross 
U' R U R' U2' L' U' L // 1st pair 
U2' R' U R U' y R' U R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair 
U' y' R U R' y' U R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
L U L' // 4th pair 
U' U r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL 
U y R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.43	68	5.47	77	6.19[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.26	17	5.21	20	6.13
F2L	8.43	44	5.22	52	6.17
LL	4.00	24	6.00	25	6.25
```



6th solve - 12.50


Spoiler



D2 F2 U F' D' L2 U' L' R' D U R2 D2 L2 R U2 B R

z2 // inspection 
U' R' F y' D R F' D' // cross 
U d L' U L // 1st pair 
U' y R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair 
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair 
R' R R' U' R y U' R U R' // EOLS 
R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2 R // OLL 
U3 y' R' U R' U' (y x2) R' U R' U' (R l) U' R' U R U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.50	62	4.96	71	5.68[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.83	12	4.24	13	4.59
F2L	6.81	37	5.43	40	5.87
LL	5.69	25	4.39	31	5.45
```



7th solve - 12.96


Spoiler



R' D2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 L2 D' L' U' B2 D2 R B' L R D2 F2

x' // inspection 
R' U x' U r U' D (x' y) u' R u // cross 
R' U R U2' R' U R // 1st pair 
U y' U R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair 
U y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
U y' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 4th pair 
U' r U' r' F L' U2 L U y' R U R' // OLL 
U' U2 U U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.96	63	4.86	74	5.71[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.78	15	3.97	19	5.03
F2L	7.71	38	4.93	45	5.84
LL	5.25	25	4.76	29	5.52
```



8th solve - 13.04


Spoiler



U L2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 L2 F' D U' F' D U' L2 F2

x' // inspection 
R' F R D F2 D x' // cross 
U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 1st pair 
U2 R U' R' U y' R' U R // 2nd pair 
L' U' L (R U R' U')3 // 3rd pair 
y' U y' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' // 4th pair 
U' U L d R' d' L' U r U r' // OLL 
U' U R2 U' R' U R U' y' r' U' R U' R' U' L U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.04	72	5.52	79	6.06[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.91	14	4.81	16	5.50
F2L	8.28	45	5.43	50	6.04
LL	4.76	27	5.67	29	6.09
```



9th solve - 10.99


Spoiler



D2 L2 D' B2 F2 D U F' D L' B D F2 U2 L' D' R2 F' R2

x2 // inspection 
r U (x' y) R U' R2' F' R U R' F2 R // Xcross 
U' d L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair 
y' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair 
y R U' R' // 4th pair 
U U' R' U' y L' U L U' L' U L F // OLLCP 
(x' z') R U' R' U D R' U' D R' U R D2 F2 // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.99	54	4.91	60	5.46[/COLOR]
Cross+1	1.94	11	5.67	12	6.19
F2L	8.14	30	3.69	33	4.05
LL	2.85	24	8.42	27	9.47
```



10th solve - 11.42


Spoiler



R' F2 L R B2 D2 F' D2 B R2 D U' F' U' R2 U2 L U2

y' x' // inspection 
D' U' L U' R' F' x' L // cross 
R' U2 R L' U L // 1st pair 
R' U R D' R U' R' D // 2nd pair 
y R' U R U' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair 
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' // 4th pair 
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL 
U' y R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.42	61	5.34	66	5.78[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.36	13	3.87	14	4.17
F2L	7.34	39	5.31	41	5.59
LL	4.08	22	5.39	25	6.13
```



11th solve - (10.41)


Spoiler



R2 D L2 D' R2 U2 B R' B2 U B U2 R F' D L' D' U

x' // inspection 
U' R' D' U' L U' x' D R' // cross 
U2' y' R U R2' U' R // 1st pair 
d' L U' L' d' R U' R' // 2nd pair / EO 
y U2' R U2' R2' U' R // 3rd pair 
U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL 
U2' L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U l' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.41	52	5.00	59	5.67[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.24	14	4.32	17	5.25
F2L	6.84	32	4.68	38	5.56
LL	3.57	20	5.60	21	5.88
```



12th solve - (15.75 (16.83))


Spoiler



R2 D' F2 D' L' R2 B' F2 L' B' D' U' L' B L' F L2 U2

x y2 // inspection 
R2 U r U' R' x' L x' D' // cross 
R' U R D' R U' R' D // missed pair 
y D2 d R' U' R // 1st pair 
R U R' y' U R' U' R D2 // 2nd pair 
U3 U' L' U L // 3rd pair 
U' R R' d R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair 
U' U R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OLL 
U' U L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2' U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.75	71	4.51	79	5.02[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.77	15	3.98	16	4.24
F2L	10.98	44	4.01	52	4.74
LL	4.77	27	5.66	27	5.66
cross+1 measured to missed pair
```





```
Average (12/12 -(0.93) pop -(1.08) missed spacebar)					
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.01	62	5.18	70	5.82[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.89	13	4.50	15	5.22
F2L	7.62	38	4.94	43	5.65
LL	4.38	25	5.59	27	6.12
```


----------



## Stefan (Feb 6, 2012)

Riddle: Assign the correct person to each possible reply to someone asking "Can someone please reconstruct my solve?".



Helpful member
Brest
Regular member


no reply
"Challenge accepted!"
"Here you go."


----------



## samkli (Feb 6, 2012)

1-B
2-C
3-A


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 7, 2012)

Brest- Here you go.  hahah.
Brest!! Would you pleaseeeee do this? Or has it already been done?


----------



## Brest (Feb 7, 2012)

*Andrew Ricci* - 9.57 average of 12 (unofficial) (theanonymouscuber)


Spoiler



[YOUTUBEHD]C4AIJpcYP0g[/YOUTUBEHD]


1st solve - 9.43


Spoiler



L2 U2 B2 D' U2 L F2 D U L U B2 U' R' B F' L' F2

z2 // inspection 
R2 D' R' F' r U2 x' D' // cross 
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st pair 
y' y R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
y2' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair 
U' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair 
R U2 R2' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL 
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U R' R U R' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.43	68	7.21	73	7.74[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.43	14	5.76	16	6.58
F2L	5.57	40	7.18	45	8.08
LL	3.86	28	7.25	28	7.25
```



2nd solve - 9.02


Spoiler



U' L2 D' F2 R2 U' R D2 F' U2 R2 D' F' U' B2 L B L' U2

x2 y // inspection 
R' F D r U x' D2 L2' // cross 
U' y2' U U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair 
U R' U' R // 2nd pair 
y' R U' R' R U R' y' U' R' U R U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair 
R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair 
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL 
R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.02	61	6.76	68	7.54[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.17	17	5.36	20	6.31
F2L	6.27	42	6.70	48	7.66
LL	2.75	19	6.91	20	7.27
```



3rd solve - 9.93


Spoiler



U2 B2 L' D R B' D B U R2 B U2 R2 U F U2 L' D

y x2 // inspection 
R2' D F' R r U' x' R' F2 D' // cross 
U L' U L R' U R // 1st pair 
y' R U' R' U' d' R U R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair / EO 
U2' L' U L // 3rd pair 
U' R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL 
U' R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.93	75	7.55	81	8.16[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.97	15	5.05	17	5.72
F2L	6.71	43	6.41	49	7.30
LL	3.22	32	9.94	32	9.94
```



4th solve - 8.45


Spoiler



L2 R' D2 L U L2 D2 B' R' U' L2 D' U' L R F2 D' L2

z2 // inspection 
U' R2' D' R2 // cross 
U2 y' R U' R' y U R U' R' // 1st pair 
U' y' R U2 R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
R U R' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
U R' U' R U' R' U R U l U' R' U x // OLL 
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.45	63	7.46	69	8.17[/COLOR]
Cross+1	1.94	12	6.19	14	7.22
F2L	4.94	39	7.89	43	8.70
LL	3.51	24	6.84	26	7.41
```



5th solve - 9.42


Spoiler



D2 L2 D B2 F' D2 R' U L B' L U2 F U' L' D R2 B2 U

x2 y // inspection 
U R2 U F' R' r U' (x' y') L D // cross 
U' R U R' y U R U R' // 1st pair 
U' L' U L U' y' L' U L // 2nd pair 
U2 y' R' U' U R U' R' U' R U' L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U2 U' R' U' R // 4th pair 
U2 F U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R' // OLLCP 
alg.garron


Spoiler



Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total	9.42	54	5.73	59	6.26
Cross+1	3.50	16	4.57	19 5.43
F2L	7.21	42	5.83	47	6.52
LL	2.21	12	5.43	12	5.43





6th solve - 9.61


Spoiler



D' B2 D' U2 R2 U' L' D2 U B F L' F2 L B U R'

x2 y // inspection 
U' R2' D' R2 D2 // cross 
R' U R U L U L' // 1st pair 
U3' R U2 R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair 
U' y' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair 
y' U (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 4th pair 
U2 U2' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL 
U2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.61	68	7.08	74	7.70[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.17	12	5.53	12	5.53
F2L	5.80	40	6.90	45	7.76
LL	3.81	28	7.35	29	7.61
```



7th solve - 10.42


Spoiler



L' B2 L' D B' F2 D2 R B F' U' B D U F' D U R

y x2 // inspection 
F D' r U2 l D // cross 
y2' U' L' U' L U2 R U R' // 1st pair 
U' y' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 2nd pair 
y2' R' U' R U2 F' U' F // 3rd pair 
d' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL 
U R' U' R y R2' u R' U R U' R u' R2' U2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.42	68	6.53	74	7.10[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.07	14	4.56	16	5.21
F2L	4.34	41	9.45	46	10.60
LL	6.08	27	4.44	28	4.61
```



8th solve - 9.33


Spoiler



D' B2 U' L2 B2 R2 B D' F' U L2 B' D F D F' L R

x2 // inspection 
R2 D2 R' U' F' r U2 x' D // cross 
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 1st pair 
y' U' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
y' U2 U3' R U R' U R U R' // 3rd pair 
y' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair 
U' f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL 
x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 D2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.33	58	6.22	65	6.97[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.73	16	5.86	17	6.23
F2L	5.93	36	6.07	42	7.08
LL	3.40	22	6.47	23	6.76
```



9th solve - 10.51


Spoiler



D2 F2 L2 R2 B U2 F' R B D B2 U' L F D' R B2 D2 R'

y x2 // inspection 
R2' F2 R' r U' x' D' // cross 
U' R' U' R2 U R' // 1st pair 
U y' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
U2 y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
U2' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair 
U2' f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' // OLLCP 
R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.51	60	5.71	67	6.37[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.68	11	4.10	13	4.85
F2L	6.58	35	5.32	41	6.23
LL	3.93	25	6.36	26	6.62
```



10th solve - 9.60


Spoiler



R' B2 U2 L' U2 L' B' U R2 D' F2 R' U' L' F R2 B' D2 F

y x2 // inspection 
R U' D R' U' r U x' R' // cross 
U' R U R' U y' R' U' R // 1st pair 
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair 
U y' R U R' // 3rd pair 
U2 U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L // 4th pair 
U F R U R' U' F' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL 
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.60	67	6.98	71	7.40[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.63	15	5.70	18	6.84
F2L	5.50	36	6.55	40	7.27
LL	4.10	31	7.56	31	7.56
```



11th solve - (12.30)


Spoiler



L2 U B2 L2 R2 F2 L' D F2 D L2 U' R D F' U F U2

z2 // inspection 
U2 R' F' L2' // cross 
U2' U2 L' U L U y U' y' R' U R // 1st pair 
U R U' R' // 2nd pair 
y' U' U3 L' U2 L U' y' R U R' // 3rd pair 
(U R' U' U R U') R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R' // 4th pair 
U2 R' U' R y r U' r' U r U r' // OLL 
U R (R' R R' R) U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.30	70	5.69	77	6.26[/COLOR]
Cross+1	4.28	14	3.27	17	3.97
F2L	8.41	40	4.76	46	5.47
LL	3.89	30	7.71	31	7.97
```



Spoiler



x2 y D L2 D' // L block 
U r' U r2 U' R' U r2 // RF block 
U' M2 R' U r // RB pair 
U F R U R' U' F' // CMLL 
U M U' M U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // LSE 
Roux it





12th solve - (8.39)


Spoiler



R2 U B2 U' R2 F D2 L' B U' B' D' R' B L F U2 F

z2 // inspection 
R U' D F R' L D' // Xcross 
U3' R U U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair 
U' y' R U R' // 3rd pair 
U3' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair 
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL 
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.39	47	5.60	58	6.91[/COLOR]
Cross+1	1.01	5	4.95	6	5.94
F2L	4.24	24	5.66	31	7.31
LL	4.15	23	5.54	27	6.51
```





```
Average (12/12)					
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.70	63	6.52	70	7.18[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.72	13	4.94	15	5.68
F2L	5.96	38	6.41	44	7.31
LL	3.74	25	6.70	26	6.97
```


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeshhh!!! One of the 'epic'-ly awesome cubers who use only white cross and has epic TPS! Thanks a lot Brest. We all owe you one  did you time yourself?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 12, 2012)

[facebook]10150552743581379[/facebook]

I'm having some trouble reconstructing this. I think the scramble looked like this, but it might be a few pieces off. The solution had an easy x-cross, and the LL was an easy COLL (x U' L U R' U' L' U R x') then a ccw U perm.


----------



## Brest (Feb 12, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B2 F U2 F' L2 B2 D L' R' D' R2 B D R F L U2 L

x y2 // inspection 
U' x' R' y' U R' F R L // Xcross 
y' R U R' y' U' R U' R' U' y' R U' R' // 2nd pair / EO 
U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 4th pair 
(U' U) x (U U') z' U' L U R' U' L' U l // COLL 
U' R U' R U R U R (R' R) U' R' U' R2 // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.18	56	5.50	63	6.19[/COLOR]
Cross+1	1.60	7	4.38	9	5.63
F2L	5.55	30	5.41	35	6.31
LL	4.63	26	5.62	28	6.05
```


----------



## Julian (Feb 13, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a shame nobody fast got this:
B2 F U2 F' L2 B2 D L' R' D' R2 B D R F L U2 L

x z R' U' x U R' F R L
y' R U R' L' U L
U R U' R' y' L' U' L
U R' U' R U2 R' U R
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 14, 2012)

Can someone help me reconstruct this?

D2 B2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B L' U F' R' B2 D2 U2 F' D2

Cross on U, orange piece was solved last.

LL was a PLL skip with R U B' U' R' U R B R'

That's all I got for ya :/


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 16, 2012)

Can someone help reconstruct this, I tried and failed.  my friend's solve. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 16, 2012)

If anyone is insane or bored or helpful enough, I would be very grateful. I'm not joking o_o


----------



## Brest (Feb 16, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Can someone help reconstruct this, I tried and failed.  my friend's solve. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


D2 U2 R' F2 R2 F D2 U F D' L F' D2 U F L D U

z2 // inspection 
R D2' R' D F' R2 // cross 
U L' U' L2 U L' // 1st pair 
R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair 
U2' R U' R' // 3rd pair 
U2 F U' F' // 4th pair 
U' F R U R' U' F' // EO 
U' r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // CO 
U2 R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.78	55	4.67	60	5.09[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.26	12	3.68	13	3.99
F2L	5.78	25	4.33	27	4.67
LL	6.00	30	5.00	33	5.50
```



Spoiler



When using 2 look OLL partial edge control is a boon. Learn at least the easy cases, like this one.
(y' U) R' F R F' // EOLS


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 18, 2012)

Please could someone reconstruct this? It wasn't a particularly good time but my LSE TPS was quite a lot slower than usual and maybe it's better like that?


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 18, 2012)

If you can provide the scramble I'll try.


----------



## Brest (Feb 18, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> If you can provide the scramble I'll try.


I think this is right, but I did not confirm it. Good luck!

F2 L' R2 B2 L B D F2 L' B' U B' R' F U R' U2 L D2


----------



## MostEd (Feb 18, 2012)

could someone do this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_HW9bW1d7E

my avg5, i really want to know my tps and movecount, i'll be greatful


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 18, 2012)

^ Currently working on it. I have 2 of 5 solves reconstructed so far. The scramble took a long time to get  I'm just glad I'm actually able to reconstruct!  I'm leaving the house now so when I come back later tonight I'll continue. Hopefully I'll finish tonight.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry if i'm being a noob, but what is the point of this?
Not to be rude or anything, but i can't seem why one would want to do this.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 19, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> Sorry if i'm being a noob, but what is the point of this?
> Not to be rude or anything, but i can't seem why one would want to do this.


 
It gives an insite to how effective a method or solver is and a look into other peoples solving styles like certain fingertricks and f2l inserts and such.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 19, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> Sorry if i'm being a noob, but what is the point of this?
> Not to be rude or anything, but i can't seem why one would want to do this.



To help others analyse a solve, or to learn from others if they are advanced cubers


----------



## MostEd (Feb 19, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> ^ Currently working on it. I have 2 of 5 solves reconstructed so far. The scramble took a long time to get  I'm just glad I'm actually able to reconstruct!  I'm leaving the house now so when I come back later tonight I'll continue. Hopefully I'll finish tonight.


 
I'm sorry i left out the scrambles tho. thanks for the efforth tho.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 19, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Please could someone reconstruct this? It wasn't a particularly good time but my LSE TPS was quite a lot slower than usual and maybe it's better like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 


Brest said:


> I think this is right, but I did not confirm it. Good luck!
> 
> F2 L' R2 B2 L B D F2 L' B' U B' R' F U R' U2 L D2


Thanks for the scramble Brest, the scramble is correct in WCA orientation even though he scrambled with yellow on top lol.

Warning: This reconstruction is not at all accurate to your execution and doesn't include (U U') etc

x' y2 D L D' r U2 l R U' x
U2 R2 U R' r' U M' U' R
R U' L' U R' U' L
U2 M' U M' U M U M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M

Not certain on 4c, this reconstruction took me forever so I just winged it.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 19, 2012)

Yah that 4c is correct. Thanks a lot


----------



## irontwig (Feb 19, 2012)

Don't think these were reconstructed already:






Scramble: U2 F2 U R2 F2 U B F' R D L F2 D B U R' D F2 D' 
z' y2 R2 U R x' U L' R' U' [2x2x2]
z x' y2 U R' U [X-cross]
x' y L' U L U R U R' [Second pair]
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L [Third pair]
x' y' R U' R2 U F R2 F' R U' R' U R2 [F2L]
y x R' U' y L' U L F [EO]
U L U L' U L U2 L' [Leaving three corners]
R2' x' z' U R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 z R2 [Last three corners]

61HTM/18.53s=3.29tps
Bad edge case requiring at least 11 moves

Scramble: L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L' F' R' D' F' U2 L2 F' D' F' 
x' y2 R' U' D R2 U [Square]
U R' U' [Roux block]
x2 r' U2 r2 U R' U' r U2 r U' R2 [XX-cross]
y z R2 U' z' R U' R' L [F2L]
U2 y R' U' F' U F R [EO]
x y U R2 U' R' U R' U' [Leaving three corners]
z' r' U' R U L U' R' U y' R' [Last three corners]

48HTM/17.90s=2.68
Same (bad) edge case this time

Scramble: U2 R2 D F2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F U2 L U2 F' U B U F'
y' R' U' x y U R x' z' y' D' R2 U R [2x2x2]
x' L' U' y L U' L' [X-cross]
z' y' R U R' L' U' L [Second pair]
y' L' U2 L R' U R [Third pair]
U2 y' R U' R' x U R' U' l [F2L+EO (and EP)]
R U' L' U R' U' L U [Leaving three corners]
x y U R2 z R U R' D2 R U' R2 [Last three corners]

50HMT/17.69s=2.82
A bit lucky to only have four corners left after F2L, I guess.

Scramble: U' L2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 B' U' R' U' B2 U' B' L' D R' D F L 
y R2 r' U' y L [2x2x2]
x' R2 U R y' R' U2 [X-cross]
x' R U R' U' R U2 R' [Second pair]
U2 y' R x' U' F' U R' x [Third pair]
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' [F2L]
U2 L U L' U L U2 [Leaving three corners minus one move]
L y x' R2 U' L2 U R2 U' r2 D' [Last three corners]

46HTM/17.03=2.70tps
Nice 2x2x2 and LL,so decent movecount

Scramble: F2 D' B2 D R2 U' B' R D2 B' F' D F R D' F' R' D2 B' 
z y2 U R U r U z U x U R2 [2x2x2+edge]
x r U' r' [XX-cross]
y' R U' R' U2 R U R' [Third pair]
U' L' U L U' L' U' L [F2L]
U y2 x' L' d' z U R U2 R' U' R y' L [Leaving two corners]
R' L' U2 L U L' U x' M' R2 U2 R' U' R [Corner twist.]

50HTM/15.09s=3.31 Not sure what he has against B' R' U R B L U' L' Which would leave two corners in two less moves.


----------



## Brest (Feb 26, 2012)

Spoiler



[youtubehd]5St64NpfoWQ[/youtubehd]


F R2 B F' U R2 U F L B2 U' R' D2 L B R2 B2 R B'

R' F D2 // cross 
y2 U R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair 
y U2' R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair 
y R U' R' // 3rd pair 
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair 
U R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL 
U2' y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.99	54	6.76	62	7.76[/COLOR]
Cross+1	1.63	11	6.75	12	7.36
F2L	4.33	29	6.70	33	7.62
LL	3.66	25	6.83	29	7.92
					
[SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]	Time	STM	ETM		
F2L	54%	54%	53%		
Cross+1	38%	38%	36%
```


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 26, 2012)

Has this ZB avg12 been done yet?



Spoiler


----------



## KarC3 (Feb 29, 2012)

could some one please reconstruct this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX6dLTpQIQE

sorry for the distance


----------



## ottozing (Mar 5, 2012)

has this been reconstructed yet?


----------



## tx789 (Mar 10, 2012)

would someone please reconsturt this 





I would like to know about my 4x4 solves sats tps effictionly ect.

sorry about bad quality


----------



## aronpm (Mar 10, 2012)

tx789 said:


> would someone please reconsturt this
> 
> I would like to know about my 4x4 solves sats tps effictionly ect.
> 
> sorry about bad quality


No scramble = no reconstruct


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 10, 2012)

I would recommend trying to do it yourself, it'd be very difficult for someone who isn't you to reconstruct it without a scramble to check what's going on in parts of the cube they can't see. Also, 4x4 reconstructions are a ton of work, that's why most often only WR solves and very, very fast cubers get reconstructed.


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 16, 2012)

anyone mind giving a try,plz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y_TpJPsnwU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 16, 2012)

ilikecubing said:


> anyone mind giving a try,plz
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y_TpJPsnwU&feature=youtu.be


 
I'm no reconstruction pro, but won't it be pretty difficult to do that once the view is blocked at 0:13 ?


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 16, 2012)

ilikecubing said:


> anyone mind giving a try,plz
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y_TpJPsnwU&feature=youtu.be


 
Scramble: B2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' D L' R' U' L2 U2 F D 

y2 //Inspection
D R' D2 l U' l' u2 R' u2 //x-cross 
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U' L U' L' //F2L 2 
U2 R U2 R' U' y L U' L' //F2L3
U y' R U2 R' U R U' R' //F2L 4
U R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
(R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' U2) //PLL
Alg Garron

13.9 seconds
60 HTM
4.3 HTPS
71 ETM
5.1 ETPS
F2l 8.55
LL 5.35

I'm assuming you use the standard algs for the OLL and Pll since the view is blocked. If not just say.


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 16, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> I'm assuming you use the standard algs for the OLL and Pll since the view is blocked. If not just say.



yeah the LL is correct and I do use standard algs for majority of the OLLs and PLLs except for some.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## ottozing (Mar 21, 2012)

anyone want to try and reconstruct my 11 second solve? i dont care about the other solves just the 11 second one. i tried reconstructing it but the video was too fuzzy for me to see properly =P






Edit:
thanks chrissyD and Brest for reconstructing the solve


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 21, 2012)

Kevin Hays 9.699 Average of 12



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: First solve



Scramble: L2 U2 R' B2 L D2 R' B2 R U2 F2 R2 U' R' D' F' D' L B2 R D'

x z2 //Inspection
D' R' U2 r' D' R D' //Cross
y' U' L' U L y' U' L' U L //F2l 1
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' //F2l 2
y U2 R U2 R' y R U' R' //F2l 3
y' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' //F2l 4
U2 f R U R' U' f' //Oll
U2' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U //PLL
View at alg.garron.us

11.122 Seconds
69 HTM 
6.2 HTPS
82 ETM
7.4 ETPS
F2l 6.68 Seconds
LL 4.422 Seconds





Spoiler: Second solve



Scramble: D' U R2 U' B2 D R B2 L D2 B' R' F L2 B' R D2

y //Inspection 
r' R2 D' L D' R' //Cross
U y R U' R' //F2L 1
y U2 R U' R' U R U R' //F2L 2
R' U2 R U' R' U R //F2L 3
y2 U R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 4
U2 U R B' R2 F R2 B R2 F' R //OLL
U2' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' U' //PLL
View at alg.garron.us

8.816 Seconds
59 HTM
6.7 HTPS
76 ETM
8.6 ETPS
F2L 5.246 Seconds
LL 3.570 Seconds





Spoiler: Third solve



Scramble: L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R U2 L B' F2 L' D2 U2 R U' L F U

U R L U x' D' L R2 //Cross
y' U R U R' U' R U R' //F2L 1
y' U' L' U' L y' U R U' R' //F2l 2
U L' U L U2' L' U L //F2L 3
y U2 R U' R' U R' F R F' //F2L 4
U2 U2' r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' //OLL
U' U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U' //PLL
View at alg.garron.us

9.943 Seconds
66 HTM
6.6 HTPS
81 ETM
8.14 ETPS
F2L 5.906 seconds
LL 4.037 Seconds





Spoiler: Fourth solve



Scramble: L' R' U2 R2 D2 L' B' U R U B L2 R2 U2 F R' F' U2

R U L2 D2 //Cross
U R U2' R' U' L U' L' //F2L 1
y' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' //F2L 2
U' R' U2 R y U' R U R' //F2L 3
y y' U' R' U' R U R' U' R //F2L 4
r' R U R U R' U' r2 R2' U R U' r' //OLL
U' l R u' R' u l2 x y' R' U R' U' R2 D2 //PLL
View at alg.garron.us

9.069 seconds
66 HTM
7.3 HTPS
81 ETM
9 ETPS
F2L 5.232
LL 3.837





Spoiler: Fifth Solve



Scramble: L2 D L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U L D' F U' L2 U B' L' D' L D2

D R2' F //Cross
U2 R U' R' U R' U' R //F2L 1
y' U y' R U' R' U y' R' U R //F2L 2
y' U R U' R' U y' U R' U' R //F2L 3
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 4
U x' U L U' R U L2 U L U2 l' //OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //PLL
View at alg.garron.us

9.339 Seconds
60 HTM
6.4 HTPS
72 ETM
7.7 ETPS
F2L 5.269
LL 4.07





Spoiler: Sixth Solve



Scramble: L2 U2 F2 D R2 D F2 D' B' L' D R' D' B2 D2 B' U2 R' U' R' 
r R' U2 R' U' x' D L' //Cross
U' R U' R' y' U y' R U R' U' y R' U' R // F2L 1
y' R' U2 R U L' U L // F2L 2
U' R' U2 R2 U R' // F2L 3
y U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 4
U' U2 L U L' U L U' r' F' L' U L U' // OLL
x U2' U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

11.183 Seconds
68 HTM
6 HTPS
85 ETM
7.6 ETPS
F2L 7.079
LL 4.1O4





Spoiler: Seventh Solve



Scramble: U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 B L' R' F L R' B L' R' D' L' U'

R' F U' D' R2 // Cross
U2' R' U R U' R U R' // F2L 1
y R U R' U' R U R' U' y U' R U R' // F2L 2
y' U y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 3
y' U2 R2 U2' R' U' R U' R2 //F2L 4
U' y' R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

8.810 Seconds
63 HTM 
7.1 HTPS
82 ETM
9.3 ETPS
F2L 5.473
LL 3.337





Spoiler: Eighth Solve



Scramble: U L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U L R2 U2 B D' L D B L2 F2 D2 U 
L2 U R' U2 z U2 L // X-CROSS
U x' y' R' y' U' R U' R' U y' U2 R U' R' // F2L 2
y U' U2' R' U R // F2L 3
U2' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 4
U R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' R' U // OLL
x U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U // PLL 
View at alg.garron.us

8.864 Seconds
54 HTM
6 HTPS
64 ETM
7.2 ETPS
F2L 4.961
LL 3.903





Spoiler: Ninth Solve



Scramble: F2 L D2 R2 D2 F D B2 R D B' U' L D2 L2 B' D R2

U D r' R D' F R2 D' // Cross
R U R' U' R' U' R D' R U R' // F2L 1
y' U2 y' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 2
y' U' R U R' y U R U' R' // F2L 3
y' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L 4
U' U r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U2' l R u' R' u l2 x y' R' U R' U' R2 D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

12.360 Seconds
68 HTM
5.5 HTPS
81 ETM
6.5 ETPS
F2L 8.16
LL 4.2





Spoiler: Tenth Solve



Scramble: B2 D2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' D' B2 U F2 R' D' F2 L B L F2 R

U' D x' R2 D' R' L // Cross
y' U' R' U R U L U L' // F2L 1
R U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' // F2L 2
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 3
y2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
U2 r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
U2' U U2' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

9.955 Seconds
71 HTM
7.1 HTPS
87 ETM
8.7 ETPS
F2L 5.518
LL 4.437





Spoiler: Eleventh Solve



Scramble: L2 D' B2 R2 D' R U R' F R' F R2 D2 U B R2 D U2

U' R F2 L R2 D' D2 // Cross
R U' R' y U' R' U R // F2L 1
U' y' U R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L 2
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 3
y' U' R U R' F R' F' R // F2L 4
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U2' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

9.888 Seconds
68 HTM
6.9 HTPS
79 ETM
8 ETPS
F2L 6.284
LL 3.604





Spoiler: Twelfth Solve



Scramble: L2 D2 F' R2 B L B' F R' D2 R' U2 R2 D' B2 L R2 F2

U' L U' x' D' R2 D' L' //Cross
U2 L U L' //F2L 1
U y' U' y U' R' U' R // F2L 2
U2' U' R U R' L' U L // F2L 3
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 4
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
l R u' R' u l2 x y' R' U R' U' R2 // PLL 
View at alg.garron.us

8.751 Seconds
53 HTM
6 HTPS
64 ETM
7.3 ETPS
F2L 5.848
LL 2.903





Spoiler: Total



Average 9.699 Seconds
F2l 
LL 3.87
HTM 64.1
ETM 78.3
HTPS 6.5
ETPS 8


----------



## samkli (Mar 21, 2012)

Can anyone help me reconstruct a solve I did today?

All I can remember is:

scramble:F2 D F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R F' R B2 L U F' L2 R F

z2 y F’ R2 U L2 D’ R D’ //Xcross
...
r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
U or U' // AUF

And I think I did the red/green pair first.


----------



## Brest (Mar 21, 2012)

ottozing said:


> anyone want to try and reconstruct my 11 second solve? i dont care about the other solves just the 11 second one. i tried reconstructing it but the video was too fuzzy for me to see properly =P
> 
> 
> Spoiler


D2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U F D' U F L D' L B2 D L' U B2

x' y // inspection
R' F D' R' D // green cross
y R2 U' R2' U R2 // 1st pair
y U' R' U2 R U' y' L U L' // 2nd pair
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' R y r U' r' U r U r' // OLL
U2' R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.80	58	4.92	64	5.42	[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.55	10	3.92	11	4.31
F2L	7.22	34	4.71	38	5.26
LL	4.58	24	5.24	26	5.68

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L/Total	61%	59%	59%
Cross+1/Total	22%	17%	17%
Cross+1/F2L	35%	29%	29%
```


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 22, 2012)

I tried to reconstruct my pb solve that I got a few minutes ago. Here's the scramble:

1. 9.71 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B D' U' L F' R' F' L' B' D2 U'

I remember the cross was y2 D' R' U2 R' F and the LL was an Awkward OLL into a PLL skip, but I don't remember anything else. Can someone help? Thanks in advance. :3


----------



## Brest (Mar 30, 2012)

*Thom Barlow* - 9.63 mean of 3


Spoiler: Video



[youtubewide]CfOAQkUqwv8[/youtubewide]





Spoiler: 1st solve - 8.87



D2 F2 U2 L' R' B' D' U' R' B R' U' F R' B2 R2 B L2

x' y // inspection
R U' x' U F' // LB block
U x' r' U' R' F // LF pair
r' r U r' // RB block
R' U' r U' r' R R' R U R' // RF pair
R' U' R U' R' U2' R // CMLL
U M' U M' // EO
U M' R' r U M' R' r U' // UL/UR
L2 l2' U2 M' R' r // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.87	41	4.62	50	5.64	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.37	9	3.80	11	4.64	
Rblock	3.00	13	4.33	14	4.67	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.37	22	4.10	25	4.66	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	1.36	7	5.15	8	5.88	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.14	12	5.43	17	7.94	[/COLOR]
L10P	3.50	19	5.43	25	7.14	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total						
Step	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	27%	22%	22%			
Rblock	34%	32%	28%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	61%	54%	50%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	15%	17%	16%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	24%	29%	34%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve - 11.86



L2 F2 D U' F2 D' L' B2 D2 F2 U F U2 B' L' D2 B U2 L2

x // inspection
(D' U) r' U' r' // LB block
y U' (L' r') U' r U2 r' U // LF pair
x' M' U' R U' R U R' U' R // RF block
U2 R U2' R' U r // RB pair
U' R U2' R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL
M' U M' U2' r R' U M' // EO
U' L2 l2' U' // UL/UR
M' r2' R2 U2 M' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.86	52	4.38	60	5.06	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.92	12	4.11	13	4.45	
Rblock	3.79	15	3.96	18	4.75	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	6.71	27	4.02	31	4.62	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	2.10	9	4.29	10	4.76	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.05	16	4.85	19	6.23	[/COLOR]
L10P	5.15	25	4.85	29	5.63	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total						
Step	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	25%	23%	22%			
Rblock	32%	29%	30%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	57%	52%	52%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	18%	17%	17%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	26%	31%	32%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve - 8.17



B' R2 D2 L2 D2 B' R' B2 F2 D U2 L' F' U F U2 F D2

x2 y // inspection
D' R' U' L2' z' // LB block
R' F2 // LF pair
r U' R2 U R U' R' U R U' R' // RF block
r' R U' M' U2' R' U r // RB pair
R' U R U2' R' r' F R F' r // CLLEO
U' r' R U2 M' U // UL/UR
U2 M' R' r U2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.17	42	5.14	49	6.00	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	1.62	6	3.70	9	5.56	
Rblock	3.10	18	5.81	20	6.45	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.72	24	5.08	29	6.14	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	1.77	10	5.65	9	5.08	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	1.68	8	5.22	11	6.55	[/COLOR]
L10P	3.45	18	5.22	20	5.80	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total						
Step	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	20%	14%	18%			
Rblock	38%	43%	41%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	58%	57%	59%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	22%	24%	18%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	21%	19%	22%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (3/3)					
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.63	45.00	4.67	53.00	5.50	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.30	9.00	3.91	11.00	4.78	
Rblock	3.30	15.33	4.65	17.33	5.26	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.60	24.33	4.35	28.33	5.06	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	1.74	8.67	4.97	9.00	5.16	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.29	12.00	5.12	15.67	6.84	[/COLOR]
L10P	4.03	20.67	5.12	24.67	6.12	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total						
Step	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	24%	20%	21%			
Rblock	34%	34%	33%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	58%	54%	53%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	18%	19%	17%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	24%	27%	30%	[/COLOR]
```


----------



## tx789 (Mar 30, 2012)

could someone please reconstruct my seven sub 20 singls in this vid




 45. 17.77 F2 R2 D L2 U R2 F2 D F2 D' F' L2 D' B F L F D' F' D' U'
55. 18.43 D' U F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B D B R2 D2 U B' R' D' F2 U'
59. 19.94 L2 D U F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' R U' R2 U2 B D' U' F D' L D'
64. 19.28 B2 L2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 D2 U L2 U B U' F L D'
71. 19.81 D L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 L D F' D' R' D' B U R' D'
94. 15.59 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U L2 B' R B2 D2 U2 L D' F U' L' U2
100. 19.72 B2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 D F2 R U2 B' D' F2 R F2 U F' R'


----------



## Brest (Apr 1, 2012)

*Ville Seppänen* - 11.90 av12 with ZB (unofficial)


Spoiler: Video



[youtubewide]MiARJdpqOig[/youtubewide]





Spoiler: 1st solve - 11.96



R D2 R' U2 L' R' D B U' L' F D' B' F' R' D F' R U'

x' y2 // inspection
D' l' U L D x' D2' // cross
y U2 R' U R2 U' R' // 1st pair
y R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R U2 R' y R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // 4th pair
U2 U' F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2 // ZBLL [F: (Yperm)] 
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.96	48	4.01	54	4.52	[/COLOR]
cross+1	3.16	12	3.80	14	4.43	
F2L	8.24	29	3.52	35	4.25	
LL	3.72	19	5.11	19	5.11	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	69%	60%	65%			
cross+1/F2L	38%	41%	40%
```



Spoiler: Alternate ZBLLs



L' U L U' F l' U R U2 L U' r' F
(y') F2 R U' R' U' R U F U F' R' F U' F
(y') F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F2








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 9.76



B F2 L2 B R2 F' R' B2 R B' L R' F2 U L' D' L' F' L'

x' y // inspection
R' F U L' D L2' R2 // Xcross
U2 R' U' R2 U2' R' // 2nd pair
y R' U' U2 R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
d R D r' U' r D' R2' U' R // ZBLS
U' R U R' U' R' F2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 U2' // ZBLL 
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.76	46	4.71	51	5.23	[/COLOR]
cross+1	1.68	6	3.57	7	4.17	
F2L	6.40	30	4.69	34	5.31	
LL	3.36	16	4.76	17	5.06	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	66%	65%	67%			
cross+1/F2L	26%	20%	21%
```



Spoiler: Alternate ZBLLs



F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F'








Spoiler: 3rd solve - 10.44



L' F2 L2 B2 L D' R' B2 F R D U' L' U' F' U F' U2 R2

x' y' // inspection
L R2 d R' F // cross
U' R U' R' // 1st pair
U y R U' R' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
y U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2' R2 y R U R' U' y' R' U' R' // 4th pair
U F (R2 U R' U' R' U R' U')2 F' U' // ZBLL 
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.44	49	4.69	55	5.27	[/COLOR]
cross+1	1.70	9	5.29	9	5.29	
F2L	6.22	28	4.50	34	5.47	
LL	4.22	21	4.98	21	4.98	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	60%	57%	62%			
cross+1/F2L	27%	32%	26%
```



Spoiler: Alternate ZBLLs



F (R U' R' U' R U2 R' U')2 F'
(y') R' F U2 F r2 U2 F' R2 F U2 r2 F2 R








Spoiler: 4th solve - 13.28



U L2 D U L' D F2 D B' F' R2 U R' U2 B L2 D' R2

x' y' // inspection
r U R' U x' D' L R2 // cross
y2' U2 R U' R' U L' U' L // 1st pair
L U2 L' U' y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L' U2 L2 U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U' R2' u' R' U' R U u R // ZBLS
y2' R' U' L' U2 R2 U R' U R2 U' U R' U2' R2' U2 L U R U2 // ZBLL
(R' U' L' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R2 U2 L U R)
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.28	58	4.37	68	5.12	[/COLOR]
cross+1	3.80	15	3.95	19	5.00	
F2L	8.56	39	4.56	45	5.26	
LL	4.72	19	4.03	23	4.87	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	64%	67%	66%			
cross+1/F2L	44%	38%	42%
```



Spoiler: Alternate ZBLLs



B' R2 U R' U R' U R U2 R U' R2 B
(x') R' U' F R2 F R' F R F2 R2 F' U R (x)
(y) R' F2 D R' U R' U R U2 R D' F2 R








Spoiler: 5th solve - (15.50)



L2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F' L B F' L D' U B F U L U'

x' y // inspection
U R U D R' D' U2' R2' U' R y U R2' // Xcross
U2' R y R' U2' R // 2nd pair
U L' U L U y' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R2 U l U' R' U x U' R2' // ZBLS
U L' L U R U2' L' U R' U L U L' U2 R U' R' L // ZBLL
(R U2' L' U R' U L U L' U2 R U' R' L)
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.50	50	3.23	58	3.74	[/COLOR]
cross+1	2.40	12	5.00	14	5.83	
F2L	7.72	33	4.27	39	5.05	
LL	7.78	17	2.19	19	2.44	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	50%	66%	67%			
cross+1/F2L	31%	36%	36%
```



Spoiler: Alternate ZBLLs



R' U L U' R U L' B' U F U' B U F'
L U2 R' U L' U R U R' U2 L U' M (x)








Spoiler: 6th solve - 11.29



D2 L' U2 R F2 L' B F2 U2 L' B' R' F2 R2 B' F2 D F'

R U R z' r' U L R U' R // cross
U R U R' U' R U2 R' // 2nd pair
y R' U' R // 3rd pair
U y R2' F D' R U R' D F' R2 // ZBLS
U2 y D R' U' R D' R U' R' U2 R U2' R U R U' R2' U2' // ZBLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.29	48	4.25	55	4.87	[/COLOR]
cross+1	1.88	9	4.79	10	5.32	
F2L	6.48	30	4.63	34	5.25	
LL	4.81	18	3.74	21	4.37	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	57%	63%	62%			
cross+1/F2L	29%	30%	29%
```



Spoiler: Alternate ZBLLs



y' F' U2 R' F R U2 R2 r U L' U' R2 U (x')
(y' z) D' R' D R U R2 D' R2 D R' U' R U R2 U' (z')
(y z) D R D' R' U' R2 D R2 D' R U R' U' R2 U (z')
R' U' R D' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U R U' R2 D








Spoiler: 7th solve - 14.78



B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L' B2 R2 B' R' D R2 D' U2 L' B2 L' D' B'

x' y2 // inspection
R' D2 R D' R U' R' U' L U L' U' R2 // Xcross
R' U R y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R' U2' R F' U' F // 3rd pair
y U y' R' F R U R' U' F' U2' R // ZBLS
U R U R2' F' R U2' R U2 R' F U R U2' R' U // ZBLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.78	51	3.45	58	3.92	[/COLOR]
cross+1	2.40	13	5.42	14	5.83	
F2L	8.36	35	4.19	41	4.90	
LL	6.42	16	2.49	17	2.65	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	57%	69%	71%			
cross+1/F2L	29%	37%	34%
```






Spoiler: 8th solve - 12.04



D2 F' R2 D2 F L2 F2 U' L' U B' R' B2 R' D' F' D' U F2

z2 // inspection
R U L U x' D' R' D' // cross
y U' R' U R // 1st pair
L U' L' d L' U' L // 2nd pair
U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' // 3rd pair
y U2 R U2 y R U' R' F' // ZBLS
U R U2' R' U L U' R U L2' U R' U' L U' // ZBLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.04	48	3.99	53	4.40	[/COLOR]
cross+1	1.88	11	5.85	13	6.91	
F2L	6.68	33	4.94	37	5.54	
LL	5.36	15	2.80	16	2.99	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	55%	69%	70%			
cross+1/F2L	28%	33%	35%
```



Spoiler: Alternate ZBLLs



(z) D R2 D' R U R' D R U2 R D' R' U (z')
x M U R U' L U R' U2 L' U R' U' L








Spoiler: 9th solve - (8.90)



F' L2 B' U2 B2 L' U2 F' D' R' D U' L R D' B U' F2

x' y // inspection
L2 F' L2' D' R' F2 D2' // cross
y U R U' R2' U' R // 1st pair
U2' R U' R' U2 y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
R' U' R' F R F' U2' R // ZBLS (+OLL)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // ZBLL (PLL)
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.90	50	5.62	54	6.07	[/COLOR]
cross+1	2.64	13	4.92	14	5.30	
F2L	7.20	36	5.00	40	5.56	
LL	1.70	14	8.24	14	8.24	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	81%	72%	74%			
cross+1/F2L	37%	36%	35%
```






Spoiler: 10th solve - 11.41



B F' R2 B' U' L D' L2 R' D R' U2 F D2 B D2 U F2 R

x' // inspection
U' R F R2 U2' R' L' D // cross
L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' L' U2 L U y' L U L' // 3rd pair
U2 y' U' F R2 U R' U' R2 F' // ZBLS
U2' y' y R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U R // ZBLL (Double Sune)
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.41	48	4.21	58	5.08	[/COLOR]
cross+1	2.04	11	5.39	12	5.88	
F2L	8.20	36	4.39	42	5.12	
LL	3.21	12	3.74	16	4.98	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	72%	75%	72%			
cross+1/F2L	25%	31%	29%
```






Spoiler: 11th solve - 10.42



B' F2 R2 D2 B2 D' U2 B' R' B U2 B2 F L D' U L2 U' F2

z2 // inspection
U' (r' L') U R U' y' D' R2 (U D') R2 // cross
y' R U' (R' L') U L d R' U R // 2nd pair
U F' U' F U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U L' U2 L U' r' U' F U r // ZBLS
U2 R U' L U L' U R' U' L U2 R U2' (R' L') // ZBLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.42	53	5.09	54	5.18	[/COLOR]
cross+1	2.56	10	3.91	10	3.91	
F2L	7.68	38	4.95	38	4.95	
LL	2.74	15	5.47	16	5.84	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	74%	72%	70%			
cross+1/F2L	33%	26%	26%
```



Spoiler: Alternate ZBLLs



(y) R U' L U L' U R' U' l U2 R U2 R2 (x)
(y z) D R' U R U' R D' R' u R2 D R2 D2 (x)
(y z) D R' U R U' R D' R' U R2 D R2 U' D' (z')








Spoiler: 12th solve - 13.66



F D2 L2 F R2 B F D F' D2 L D B2 L B2 F' R' D2 L2

x' y' // inspection
U R' F2 R2 y R' // cross
y U R' U' R U y L U L' // 1st pair
U3' L' U' L R U' R' // 2nd pair
U R' U R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 L' U2 L U2' L' d L' U L F // ZBLS
U U2' U L' U R U' L U L' U R' U' L U R U' R' U // ZBLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.66	58	4.25	66	4.83	[/COLOR]
cross+1	2.72	13	4.78	16	5.88	
F2L	8.36	39	4.67	46	5.50	
LL	5.30	19	3.58	20	3.77	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	61%	67%	70%			
cross+1/F2L	33%	33%	35%
```



Spoiler: Alternate ZBLLs



(z) U' R D R' U R U' R D' R' U R D R' D' (z')
R r D R' U R U' D' r' F R' F'
(y x) U D R U' L U R' L' D' L U' L' (x')








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (12/12)						
 [B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.95	50.58	4.23	57.00	4.77	[/COLOR]
cross+1	2.40	11.17	4.64	12.67	5.27	
F2L	7.51	33.83	4.51	38.75	5.16	
LL	4.44	16.75	3.77	18.25	4.11	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE][/B]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM		
F2L/Total	63%	67%	68%			
Cross+1/F2L	32%	33%	33%
```


----------



## Bob (Apr 1, 2012)

Could somebody reconstruct the solve on my beginner page?

http://www.cubewhiz.com/beginnerrecap.php

I did this video a few years ago and it was a hand scramble. I move the cube around quite a bit in the beginning only making 1-2 moves so it shouldn't be TOO difficult to find all the colors. I go very slowly because I'm explaining what I'm doing as I do it, so even if somebody could reconstruct it, I could reverse that to make an equivalent scramble. I would like to turn this solve into a bunch of Rubik's applets.

Thanks!


----------



## Brest (Apr 2, 2012)

*Alexander Lau* (5BLD) - 9.97 av12 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video (40 sovles)



[youtubehd]gJVR-LLDtyY[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve - 9.53



L2 R' U2 F2 D R' D' B U F' U' R B2 R D B' R

y' x' // inspection
(U' D) (x' U') r U' // LB block
x U' R U R2' r' F // LF pair
R U' r' U' M' R' U' R // RB block
U r U' R' // RF pair
U U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 r' // CMLL
U' R r' U' M' U M // EO
U' M' U2 M' U r M' R' U' // UL/UR
U2 R r' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.53	50	5.25	54	5.67	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	1.96	10	5.10	11	5.61	
Rblock	2.80	12	4.29	12	4.29	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.76	22	4.62	23	4.83	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	2.24	11	4.91	11	4.91	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.53	17	6.72	20	7.91	[/COLOR]
L10P	4.77	28	5.87	31	6.50	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total						
Step	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	21%	20%	20%			
Rblock	29%	24%	22%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	50%	44%	43%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	24%	22%	20%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	27%	34%	37%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve - (8.31)



U2 B' U2 R2 F D2 B2 D' L R' D' U' B D F2 U2 L'

y x2 // inspection
U' M2' // LB block
x' U R2' z x // LF pair
U2' R' U2 R U2' R' U' R2 // RB block
U' R' U2 r U r' // RF pair
U2' F R U U' U R' U' F' // CMLL
r M' R' U M' U M // EO
U M' U2 M U' r M' R' U' // UL/UR
M' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.31	42	5.05	50	6.02	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	1.60	4	2.50	7	4.38	
Rblock	2.20	14	6.36	16	7.27	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	3.80	18	4.74	23	6.05	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	1.93	9	4.66	10	5.18	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.58	15	5.81	17	6.59	[/COLOR]
L10P	4.51	24	5.32	27	5.99	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total						
Step	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	19%	10%	14%			
Rblock	26%	33%	32%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	46%	43%	46%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	23%	21%	20%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	31%	36%	34%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve - 9.93



L' B2 R2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 R' D2 B L' F' L2 D L' D U

x' y' // inspection
u' R r' u // LB block
(R x) U' R' U x' // LF pair
R' U' R' M' r U R' // RF block
U R r' U M2' R' U r // RB pair
U' R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
U r U' r' U' R r' U r U R' // EO
U r M' R' U' r M' R' U // UL/UR
R r' U2 M' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.93	50	5.04	58	5.84	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	1.77	7	3.95	9	5.08	
Rblock	3.47	12	3.46	14	4.03	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.24	19	3.63	23	4.39	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	1.80	12	6.67	12	6.67	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.89	19	6.57	23	7.96	[/COLOR]
L10P	4.69	31	6.61	35	7.46	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total						
Step	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	18%	14%	16%			
Rblock	35%	24%	24%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	53%	38%	40%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	18%	24%	21%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	29%	38%	40%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 4th solve - 9.46



B2 D' U L2 U L' R' D2 L U' F U R D B R2 U2 L

z // inspection
u R r u // LF block
U2 R2 U' R' U' r B // LB pair
R2' R U R' U' r U R' // RF block
U' M' U2 r' U' R // RB pair
U' U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL
U' R r' r M' R' U' R M' M R' U2 R r' U2 // LSE
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.46	49	5.18	52	5.50	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.57	11	4.28	11	4.28	
Rblock	2.83	14	4.95	14	4.95	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.40	25	4.63	25	4.63	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	1.73	13	7.51	13	7.51	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.33	11	4.72	14	6.01	[/COLOR]
L10P	4.06	24	5.91	27	6.65	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total						
Step	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	27%	22%	21%			
Rblock	30%	29%	27%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	57%	51%	48%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	18%	27%	25%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	25%	22%	27%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 5th solve - 9.00



R D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F R' B' U' L' R2 B' R' D' F' D B2

y2 x // inspection
U' M' u' L U' x // LB block
R U R' U R U r' F' // LF pair
U' R' U' R2' U R2 U R' // RB block
U R' U2' R U R' U' R // RF pair
U2' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
U' R r' U' M U' M' U M' // EO
U M' U2 M U // UL/UR
R r' U2 M' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.00	54	6.00	60	6.67	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.67	13	4.87	14	5.24	
Rblock	2.70	16	5.93	18	6.67	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.37	29	5.40	32	5.96	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	1.50	8	5.33	9	6.00	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.13	17	7.98	19	8.92	[/COLOR]
L10P	3.63	25	6.89	28	7.71	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total						
Step	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	30%	24%	23%			
Rblock	30%	30%	30%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	60%	54%	53%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	17%	15%	15%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	24%	31%	32%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 6th solve - 10.08



L2 D2 B D2 U' R2 U R U2 B F' R' F' L U F D2 U

y2 x // inspection
D R2 U' r' x' U x // LB block
r U2 L' U2 R' U x' // LF pair
r' U' R2 U2 R' U R // RF block
R R' U U2' r M' U' r' // RB pair
U U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CLLEO
U' M' U2 M U M2' U // UL/UR
M' U2 M2' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.08	48	4.76	53	5.26	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.64	11	4.17	14	5.30	
Rblock	3.66	15	4.10	16	4.37	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	6.30	26	4.13	30	4.76	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	1.60	10	6.25	11	6.87	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.18	12	5.50	12	5.50	[/COLOR]
L10P	3.78	22	5.82	23	6.08	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total						
Step	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	26%	23%	26%			
Rblock	36%	31%	30%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	62%	54%	57%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	16%	21%	21%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	22%	25%	23%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 7th solve - 9.82



B2 R B2 U2 F2 R' D2 R F D' R F D2 B L' U R' D' B'

x' y // inspection
r' u' F' // LF block
r U l U' x // LB pair
U2 R r U2 M2' U2 R' U R // RB block
U R U r' U2 M' r U R' // RF pair
U U' R2' D' R U' R' D R U' R U R' U R // CMLL
r M' R' U M U' R r' // EO
U M' U2 M' U' // UL/UR
U2 R r' U2 R r' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.82	54	5.50	59	6.01	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.23	7	3.14	8	3.59	
Rblock	3.33	18	5.41	18	5.41	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.56	25	4.50	26	4.68	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	1.91	15	7.85	15	7.85	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.35	14	5.96	18	7.66	[/COLOR]
L10P	4.26	29	6.81	33	7.75	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total						
Step	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	23%	13%	14%			
Rblock	34%	33%	31%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	57%	46%	44%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	19%	28%	25%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	24%	26%	31%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 8th solve - 9.62



F2 L' B L U F2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 R B2 U' B2 U' F2

x // inspection
R u R' u' // LF block
U F x R U' x' U x // LB pair
R U' R r' U2 M2' U2 R U' R2' // RF block
U2' R U R' U' r // RB pair
F U' L' U R2 U' L U (l' R') U' x' // CMLL
U M' U M' U M U' M' // EO
U R r' U2 R r' U // UL/UR
M' U2 M' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.62	51	5.30	58	6.03	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.63	8	3.04	11	4.18	
Rblock	2.54	15	5.91	17	6.69	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.17	23	4.45	28	5.42	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	2.17	11	5.07	11	5.07	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.28	17	7.46	19	8.33	[/COLOR]
L10P	4.45	28	6.29	30	6.74	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total						
Step	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	27%	16%	19%			
Rblock	26%	29%	29%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	54%	45%	48%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	23%	22%	19%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	24%	33%	33%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 9th solve - 8.62



D' U' L2 F' L' U L' R' F D L2 U2 B2 F2 L D L' D2

x' y' // inspection
R2 E // LB block
U' R U' r' U2 r' F // LF pair
r2' U' R2 // RB block
U' M' R' U2 R U R' // RF pair
U U' U R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL
U' M' U M' U R r' U M' // EO
U R r' U2 M' U // UL/UR
E U u' M E d D' M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.62	46	5.34	49	5.68	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.20	9	4.09	9	4.09	
Rblock	1.74	10	5.75	9	5.17	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	3.94	19	4.82	18	4.57	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	1.66	10	6.02	10	6.02	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.02	17	5.63	21	6.95	[/COLOR]
L10P	4.68	27	5.77	31	6.62	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total						
Step	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	26%	20%	18%			
Rblock	20%	22%	18%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	46%	41%	37%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	19%	22%	20%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	35%	37%	43%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 10th solve - (11.73)



L B2 D2 F2 D' R' F D F' R' F U B L' F' R F D

z2 // inspection
E' R u // LF block
U x' U L' // LB pair
U R U R U' R' U' r U2 R r' U2 R U' R' // RF block
U2' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' r // RB pair
U2 U2' B r' U2' U R U2' L U2 l' // CMLL
M' U M' U2 M' U M' // EO
U' M' U2 M' U' U2 M2' U' // UL/UR
M' U2 M2' U2 M // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.73	63	5.37	70	5.97	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.10	6	2.86	7	3.33	
Rblock	3.50	26	7.43	28	8.00	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.60	32	5.71	35	6.25	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	2.73	11	4.03	15	5.49	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.40	20	5.88	20	5.88	[/COLOR]
L10P	6.13	31	5.06	35	5.71	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total						
Step	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	18%	10%	10%			
Rblock	30%	41%	40%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	48%	51%	50%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	23%	17%	21%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	29%	32%	29%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 11th solve - 10.62



L F2 L F' U2 B2 F2 R D2 L2 R' D U L' B2 D2 U R'

y2 x // inspection
U' R U R' U2 F' // LF block
r M' R' U l U' x // LB pair
R U' R' U' R U2' R2' U' R // RB block
U2 R U2' R' U' R U r' // RF pair
U2' U U2' R2' D' R U' R' D R U' R U R' U R // CMLL
U2 M' U M' U2 M' U M' // EO
U R r' M2' U2 M U M' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.62	60	5.65	68	6.40	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.18	10	4.59	13	5.96	
Rblock	3.27	17	5.20	19	5.81	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.45	27	4.95	32	5.87	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	2.34	16	6.84	18	7.69	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.83	17	6.01	18	6.36	[/COLOR]
L10P	5.17	33	6.38	36	6.96	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total						
Step	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	21%	17%	19%			
Rblock	31%	28%	28%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	51%	45%	47%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	22%	27%	26%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	27%	28%	26%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 12th solve - 10.28



D2 L F2 L' U2 B2 D R' F' L F' D' U B2 L2 F' L D B2

x y2 // inspection
U' R' U R r' F // LF block
R U' R2 U x' U2 x // LB pair
U R2 U' R U' R' U R U' R' // RF block
U2' R' U R U2 R' M' U' r // RB pair
U' F R U U' U R' U' F' // CMLL
U M' U M' // EO
U U' U r M' R' U M' U2 M U // UL/UR
M' U2 M2' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.28	56	5.45	60	5.84	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.14	10	4.67	13	6.07	
Rblock	3.47	19	5.48	19	5.48	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.61	29	5.17	32	5.70	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	2.16	9	4.17	9	4.17	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.51	18	7.17	19	7.57	[/COLOR]
L10P	4.67	27	5.78	28	6.00	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total						
Step	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	21%	18%	22%			
Rblock	34%	34%	32%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	55%	52%	53%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	21%	16%	15%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	24%	32%	32%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (12/12)						
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.75	51.92	5.32	57.58	5.91	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.22	8.83	3.97	10.58	4.76	
Rblock	2.96	15.67	5.29	16.67	5.63	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.18	24.50	4.73	27.25	5.26	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	1.98	11.25	5.68	12.00	6.06	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.59	16.17	6.25	18.33	7.09	[/COLOR]
L10P	4.57	27.42	6.00	30.33	6.64	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total						
Step	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	23%	17%	18%			
Rblock	30%	30%	29%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	53%	47%	47%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	20%	22%	21%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	27%	31%	32%	[/COLOR]
```


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 3, 2012)

MMaP: Last Layer Skip! 10.70


Spoiler: Video










Scramble: R2 B2 D F2 D B2 L2 F U2 L' B2 L2 R' F U' R2 D2 U2 F'

U r U x' y' x2 y' x R' U R' // Cross
x' y L U' L' y' R U R' // F2L 1
L' U L y' L U2 L' R U' R' // F2L 2
y' z x r' U' R U L z' // F2L 3 + 4
U // Auf
View at alg.garron.us

10.7 seconds
27 HTM
44 ETM
2.5 HTPS
4.1 ETPS
F2l 10.7 seconds
LL 0 seconds

Easiest reconstruction I've ever had to do


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 3, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> U r U *x' y' x2 y' x *R' U R' // Cross
> x' y L U' L' y' R U R' // F2L 1
> L' U L y' L U2 L' R U' R' // F2L 2
> *y' z x* r' U' R U L z' // F2L 3 + 4
> ...


 
Huge ETM:HTM ratio 

Omg lol at his reaction.


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 3, 2012)

Bob said:


> Could somebody reconstruct the solve on my beginner page?
> 
> http://www.cubewhiz.com/beginnerrecap.php
> 
> ...


 
Scramble: L2 B' F' L2 U2 F' R D U B' L B2 L2 R' B D R B F'

y2 // Inspection
F' R y' F L' y L F L U' F U // Cross
D2 L D L' // WBR Corner
y' D2 y' R' D' R // WRG Corner 
y' D' y' R' D' R // WOB Corner
z2 U' y U' L' U L U y' R U' R' // BR Edge
y U2 R U' R' y U' L' U L // RG Edge
y2 U2 U' L' U L y' U R U' R' // OB Edge
y' U R U' R' y U' L' U L // GO Edge
R U R' U R U2 R' y' R U R' U R U2 R' // COLL
y' (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') // EPLL
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 y R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 // CPLL
View at alg.garron.us
110HTM
143ETM


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 3, 2012)

Could somebody reconstruct these solves?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6xIyx9F5Y8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Apr 3, 2012)

Could someone please reconstruct this?


----------



## Brest (Apr 3, 2012)

*Oscar Roth Andersen* - 10.58 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[Youtubewide]MeW_Sw-UWQU[/Youtubewide]


B2 R2 U2 F' U' B2 F' R U F' D' L' F D' R' U' R' B'

y2 x // inspection
D' r U' L F' y' L D' // cross
U' U L' U' L U' L' U L U' y L U' L2' // 1st pair
U L U' y R U R' // 2nd pair
U' y' L' U' L d' L U L' // 3rd pair
U L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair (OLL)
U L2 u L' U L' U' L u' r L u' L u // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.58	56	5.29	64	6.05	[/COLOR]
Cross+1	4.13	20	4.84	22	5.33	
F2L	7.91	42	5.31	51	6.45	
LL	2.67	14	5.24	13	4.87	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	75%	75%	80%			
Cross+1/F2L	52%	48%	43%
```


----------



## Bob (Apr 3, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Scramble: L2 B' F' L2 U2 F' R D U B' L B2 L2 R' B D R B F'
> 
> y2 // Inspection
> F' R y' F L' y L F L U' F U // Cross
> ...


 
Awesome, thanks very much.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 5, 2012)

From the 'Accomplishment Thread':



ThomasJE said:


> 16.25 3x3 single.
> R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' U' B2 U' F2 L D R L F' D2 R D B' R U
> Cross on U, OLL skip into Y perm. Anyone want to try and re-construct?


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 5, 2012)

U2 L2 D L2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 D U F U B' L D' U F' L F' L

x'z'
uRu'R'UR'F
rU'RURU'MU2M'rUr'R'U'R
FRUR'U'F'
U2M'UM'U'M'U2MUM'U2M'

40STM I think. Not as efficient as I could've done...
I dunno how to do the Brest stats thingy..


----------



## Brest (Apr 5, 2012)

*Alexander Lau* (5BLD) - 5.91 single (unofficial)


Spoiler: Video



[youtubewide]X0sYf65ejf8[/youtubewide]


L2 B' F' L2 R2 B' R D B U B2 R' U F R U L' F'

y x // inspection
u R u' // LB block
R' U R' F // LF pair
r U' R U R U' R r' U2 M' r U r' // RF block
R' U' R // RB pair
F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U2 M' U M' // EO
U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.91	40	6.77	41	6.94	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	1.05	7	6.67	7	6.67	
Rblock	2.34	15	6.41	16	6.84	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	3.39	22	6.49	23	6.78	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	0.96	6	6.25	6	6.25	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	1.56	12	7.69	12	7.69	[/COLOR]
L10P	2.52	18	7.14	18	7.14	
						
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]	time	STM	ETM[/B]			
Lblock	18%	18%	17%			
Rblock	40%	38%	39%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	57%	55%	56%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL	16%	15%	15%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	26%	30%	29%	[/COLOR]
```


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 5, 2012)

13.34 New PB

Scramble: B2 L' R2 D2 U2 R' U2 F2 R B2 R' F' D U R' U2 F R B' L2 R2

Inspection: x2 y
Cross: D R' L' U' F2 y
1: R U R' D R U' R
2: U' R' U R
3: U2 L U L'
4 (+ forced OLL skip): U' y' R U2 R' R' F R F'
PLL: U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

Sweet


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 6, 2012)

could someone reconstruct this if possible?

scramble: B' F2 R' B' F' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U L' F R' B' L' U' B2 F' U2 B' F D

my cross was I think - R D y' U' R' F R

then somehow I sub 20 into a pll skip...

thanks


----------



## ottozing (Apr 6, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> could someone reconstruct this if possible?
> 
> scramble: B' F2 R' B' F' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U L' F R' B' L' U' B2 F' U2 B' F D
> 
> ...


 
do you remember the oll?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 6, 2012)

ottozing said:


> do you remember the oll?


 
sorry, no, I forgot most of the solve :/


----------



## ottozing (Apr 7, 2012)

can some reconstruct this average please?


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 8, 2012)

Chris Wall: 59.78 K4 single



Spoiler: Video










*Scramble:* b2 l' D' r' R' B R2 D2 l2 D2 R' F2 L2 D L2 f2 D2 l' f' d l' r2 R' U2 L D' B L' l r2 f' r B' L' R' f2 r2 b' r d'

*Solve*
x' y // Inspection
First two Centres
U2' l2 z' U r' z U r' // White Center
x2 y' x U y' r' U2 r x' y z' r' z U l' R U2 l // Yellow Center
3 Cross Dedges
R' u L// GW
U y' R U' R' u z' U' // OW
x' z y' x L2 x' u2 z' U L U' 3r z y L2 // RW
U2 R U' R' // WGO Corner
Finish Centres
z x' U' r2 U r2' // Green
r U r' U' 3r r' U2' r // Blue
x 3r' x' 3r' r2' 3r2 U2' l2 L2' r2 U' r2 // Orange + Red
Finish Cross
r2' 3r2 U R' U' l2 L2' R U2' // BW
F3L
x' L' z' y' D2 y2 y' R U' R' U y L' U' L // WOB Corner + OB pair
y L' U L // WBR Corner
U y' U R U' r' x U R' U' l // uRF
U2 R' U' r' 3r U R U' l L' // dRB
r' R U L U' r R' U L' // uRB
U' L U r R' U' L' U r' R // dLB
Last Layer
L2 D L' U2' L D' L' U2' L' // CLL
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // YO + YB
y R U R' U' r R' U2' r' R U2 r' R U2' r 3r' U2' r' R U2' r R' U2' x U2' l2 3l2 U2' r' 3r x' U R U' R' // ELL
View at alg.garron.us

59.78 Seconds
170 STM
2.64 STPS
246 ETM
4.11 ETPS

I'm a complete K4 noob so the steps may be wrong


----------



## Brest (Apr 8, 2012)

*Tommaso Zoffoli* - 10.86 av5 - Milan Cube Open 2012


Spoiler: Video



[youtubewide]E6xIyx9F5Y8[/youtubewide]





Spoiler: 1st solve - 10.43



B F2 D2 B2 D' L' F2 D2 B2 R D' L F D L U' L' F'

x2 // inspection
R' U' y' F' R' F' U' L2' // cross
U' L' U' L U L' U2 L // 1st pair
R' U' R y' U L' U L // 2nd pair
y R U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y2 U' L' U L U y L U L' // 4th pair
U2 F' U' L' U L F // OLL
U R U l' U' l U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.43	60	5.75	67	6.42	[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.00	15	5.00	17	5.67	
F2L	6.77	39	5.76	46	6.79	
LL	3.66	21	5.74	21	5.74	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	65%	65%	69%			
Cross+1/F2L	44%	38%	37%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve - DNF (13.23)



L D B' D2 B' L' B U B U' B' R2 F' B2 R F2 B2 R2

x' // inspection
U r' D (x z) U' L U2 x' D // cross
L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
R U' R' L' U L U2' L' L L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
y U2 x U' l U R' U' R' F R // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U y' R' U2 l' U R U' x' // OLL
y2 y2' R U2' R' U2 l U' l' U' R U l U l' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.23	67	5.06	80	6.05	[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.66	14	5.26	17	6.39	
F2L	7.03	40	5.69	45	6.40	
LL	6.20	27	4.35	35	5.65	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	53%	60%	56%			
Cross+1/F2L	38%	35%	38%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve - 10.11



U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F R2 D2 F' L' F' D' R' U R' F D B D

x2 y // inspection
D' L y U2 L F' D // cross
L U2' L' R U' R' // 1st pair
R' U R U' y' R U R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2' y L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U L' U L // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U' R' U' F' R R' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.11	64	6.33	73	7.22	[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.56	12	4.69	15	5.86	
F2L	6.07	35	5.77	42	6.92	
LL	4.04	29	7.18	31	7.67	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	60%	55%	58%			
Cross+1/F2L	42%	34%	36%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve - 12.03



D2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 B' D' F2 U B' R' F L' F U' B2 D

z2 // inspection
L U' r U' z' R' U l // cross
y2 U L' U' L2 U L' // 1st pair
U' U U' L' U L d' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U2' y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U R' y L' U' L y U' L U L' // 4th pair
U r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
U M2' U r' R U2 r R' U R2 r2' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.03	59	4.90	68	5.65	[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.33	13	3.90	16	4.80	
F2L	8.26	42	5.08	46	5.57	
LL	3.77	17	4.51	22	5.84	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	69%	71%	68%			
Cross+1/F2L	40%	31%	35%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve - 10.06



U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U R B R2 U R2 U B' L' R' D U2 B2

y' x' // inspection
U D' x' D2' x L' U x' // cross
U' L U L' U y' L' U' L // 1st pair
U R' U R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U2 R U R' // 3rd pair
L U L' U2 L U' L' // 4th pair
U r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 x L // OLL
x R' U R' D2' U' U R U' R' D2' (R l) U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.06	59	5.86	70	6.96	[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.79	12	4.30	17	6.09	
F2L	5.40	34	6.30	41	7.59	
LL	4.66	25	5.36	29	6.22	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	54%	58%	59%			
Cross+1/F2L	52%	35%	41%
```






Spoiler: Statistics



Average (5/5)	Average (5/5) 

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.17	62	5.53	72	6.41	[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.87	13	4.60	16	5.72	
F2L	6.71	38	5.67	44	6.56	
LL	4.47	24	5.33	28	6.18	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	60%	61%	61%			
Cross+1/F2L	43%	35%	37%
```


----------



## IanTheCuber (Apr 9, 2012)

Now, if Brest can reconstruct 5x5 solves, I would REALLY want to see him reconstruct this:






Yeah, maybe it's not a 5x5, but it has got to be possible. Take it one step further.


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 9, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Yeah, maybe it's not a 5x5, but it has got to be possible. Take it one step further.


Brest has already done a 6x6 solve here. For big cubes it's much better if a scramble is provided.


----------



## lordblendi (Apr 9, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Now, if Brest can reconstruct 5x5 solves, I would REALLY want to see him reconstruct this:
> 
> Yeah, maybe it's not a 5x5, but it has got to be possible. Take it one step further.



Same for  this


----------



## Riley (Apr 9, 2012)

*Andrew Ricci* - 9.41 av5 - Harvard Spring 2012



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]blCOFKIEm-E[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve 1



D2 B' D2 F' R B D' R B F2 R B2 L D B R F

x2 // inspection 
F L y R U F R' y2' R U' R' D2 // X-Cross
U' R' U R U' y R U R' // F2L 2
y R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 3
y' U R' U2 R U2' R' U R // F2L 4
U' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

62 moves HTM / 9.25 seconds = 6.7 tps



Spoiler: Statistics



D2 B' D2 F' R B D' R B F2 R B2 L D B R F

x2 // inspection 
x U L (x' y) R U F R' // cross
y2' R U' R' D2 // Xcross
U' R' U R U' y R U R' // 2nd pair
y R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2' R' U R' U' (y x) R' U' (l R) U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.25	63	6.81	73	7.89	[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.69	10	3.72	14	5.20	
F2L	5.79	33	5.70	41	7.08	
LL	3.46	30	8.67	32	9.25	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	63%	52%	56%			
Cross+1/F2L	46%	30%	34%
```









Spoiler: Solve 2



F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R D U L B' L2 B2 D2 L' U2 L B2

z2 // inspection
U' R B' R2 F L D // Cross
U' R U' R' y U R U' R' // F2L 1
y' R U' R' y' U' L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L 2
U' R U R' U2' R U R' // F2L 3
R' U R U2' y R U R' // F2L 4
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U (R') // Unfinished PLL
View at alg.garron.us

57 moves HTM / 10.27+ seconds = 5.55 tps or without +2, 57 moves HTM / 8.27 seconds = 6.89 tps



Spoiler: Statistics



F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R D U L B' L2 B2 D2 L' U2 L B2

z2 // inspection
U' l U' (R' l') F L (U' D) // cross
R U' R' y U R U' R' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' y' U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y y' R' U R U' d' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U (R') // unfinished PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.27	59	7.13	65	7.86	[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.51	15	5.98	16	6.37	
F2L	6.18	42	6.80	48	7.77	
LL	2.09	17	8.13	17	8.13	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	75%	71%	74%			
Cross+1/F2L	41%	36%	33%
```









Spoiler: Solve 3



D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D R U' B D U F' D R U2 B' U2 R2 U

z2 // Inspection
B' U' F' L F' U' R' F D' // Cross
U' y' R U' R' y' L' U' L // F2L 1
U3' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 2
y U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L 3
U2' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4
U2 U' U2' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

59 moves HTM / 11.46 seconds = 5.15 tps



Spoiler: Statistics



D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D R U' B D U F' D R U2 B' U2 R2 U

z2 // inspection
B' U' F' r U' x' U' R' F D' // cross
U' y' R U' R' y' L' U' L // 1st pair
U3' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 U3' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.46	68	5.93	78	6.81	[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.53	16	4.53	19	5.38	
F2L	7.03	44	6.26	52	7.40	
LL	4.43	24	5.42	26	5.87	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	61%	65%	67%			
Cross+1/F2L	50%	36%	37%
```









Spoiler: Solve 4



L D2 B2 L' B2 L' U' L2 F' L' R D' R B L B2 F L2

z2 y' // Inspection
F2 U R' D F // Cross
U2' y R U' R' // F2L 1
y R U' R' y U L' U L // F2L 2
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 3
U2' y R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
U3 R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U' y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

57 moves HTM / 8.72 seconds = 6.54 tps



Spoiler: Statistics



L D2 B2 L' B2 L' U' L2 F' L' R D' R B L B2 F L2

x2 y // inspection
F2 U R' D F // cross
U2' y R U' R' // 1st pair
y R U' R' y U L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2' y R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U3 R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U' y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.72	57	6.54	65	7.45	[/COLOR]
Cross+1	1.85	9	4.86	11	5.95	
F2L	5.54	32	5.78	38	6.86	
LL	3.18	25	7.86	27	8.49	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	64%	56%	58%			
Cross+1/F2L	33%	28%	29%
```









Spoiler: Solve 5



U2 L D2 R B2 L2 B' L B2 U B F2 U2 L' D' U2 B F2 L

z2 x // Inspection
D R x' U L F2 D2 // Cross
y' U' R U' R' L U' L' // F2L 1
U R U' R' // F2L 2
U L' U L R' U R // F2L 3
d R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2' R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

55 moves HTM / 8.56 seconds = 6.43 tps



Spoiler: Statistics



U2 L D2 R B2 L2 B' L B2 U B F2 U2 L' D' U2 B F2 L

x y2 // inspection
D l U r U2 x' D2 // cross
U' y' R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L' U L R' U R // 3rd pair
d R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2' R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.56	52	6.07	57	6.66	[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.31	12	3.63	15	4.53	
F2L	6.14	30	4.89	34	5.54	
LL	2.42	22	9.09	23	9.50	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	72%	58%	60%			
Cross+1/F2L	54%	40%	44%
```









Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (5/5)
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.25	60	6.46	68	7.31	[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.78	12	4.46	15	5.40	
F2L	6.14	36	5.90	43	6.94	
LL	3.12	24	7.57	25	8.02	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	66%	61%	63%			
Cross+1/F2L	45%	34%	35%
```



Thank JonnyWhoopes for catching that. My keyboard has apostrophe and single quotation mark the same thing... so I had to copy the right symbol, a "prime" symbol and use Ctrl V everytime I had a prime. How do you do your primes? And also how do you link to alg.garron.us, it's not working for me. Thanks.

Hooray for my first full reconstruction of an average.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 9, 2012)

Riley said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler: alg.garron.us



Solve 1

Solve 2



The problem was that you were using a singe quotation mark rather than an apostrophe to mark a prime.


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone can do this?

I really want to know more about this method


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 17, 2012)

Can someone try and reconstruct this please? Low quality though D:






Scramble was first solve of 2nd round at rapid dash open (if Dan/someone still has them).

OLL: F R U R' U' R' F' r U R U' r'
PLL: U2' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R

Edit:
The scramble was the same as in this video, so this will probably help.

Edit2:
Thanks.


----------



## Brest (Apr 19, 2012)

*Andrew Ricci* - 7.91 single - Harvard Spring 2012



Spoiler: Video



[YouTubeHD]vEIMnWnrpGA[/YouTubeHD]


L' U2 F2 L' R2 U' B L' R2 B' F U R2 F D' L2 F2 L

y x2 // inspection
R' D x L2 x' F' R' D2 // cross
L' U L U' y' R U' R' // 1st pair
R' U' R U F U F' // 2nd pair
R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
(x z2) R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.91	55	6.95	64	8.09	[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.13	13	6.10	16	7.51	
F2L	4.88	39	7.99	44	9.02	
LL	3.03	16	5.28	20	6.60	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	44%	33%	36%
F2L/Total	62%	71%	69%
```


*Kirt Protacio* - 8.68 single - Melbourne Summer 2012



Spoiler: Video



[YouTubeHD]VyQx2vXDw6E[/YouTubeHD]


L' R' D2 R D2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F' R' D2 R' U' F U2 R B'

x' y // inspection
U' r' u R' L' u' // Xcross
U y L U' L' // 2nd pair
L' U2 L U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.68	53	6.11	57	6.57	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	1.83	6	3.28	6	3.28	
F2L	4.92	24	4.88	27	5.49	
LL	3.76	29	7.71	30	7.98	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	37%	25%	22%			
F2L/Total	57%	45%	47%
```



ben1996123 said:


> Can someone try and reconstruct this please? Low quality though D:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video
> ...


 
L2 D' U' B2 L2 D' B R2 B D2 U L' F2 D' U' L' U L'

y2 x // inspection
U2 x' D R // Xcross
U2 R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U2' y' L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
y' U' U2 R' U R // 4th pair
U' U F R U R' U' R' F' r U R U' r' // OLL
U2' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.90	51	4.68	60	5.50	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	0.98	3	3.06	4	4.08	
F2L	6.27	24	3.83	32	5.10	
LL	4.63	27	5.83	28	6.05	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	16%	13%	13%			
F2L/Total	58%	47%	53%
```


----------



## Brest (Apr 21, 2012)

*James Molloy*



Spoiler: 56.58 4x4x4






Spoiler: Video



[YouTubeHD]a1LHkKvIe9w[/YouTubeHD]


R' r D2 B' f' F2 U' u' B' r' B2 L f2 R2 U2 L2 F U' r2 D' f r F2 u D' r' R2 F' u2 D f' L' u' U2 D R2 L' u2 f2 B

x' // inspection
// centres
D' l // white
x' y2' U' r' U2 l // yellow / WR
z' l' U r2 // blue
x2' U x' U2' l2' U (l r) U2 r U2 r' // red / OB
U' x' l' U2 l // green / orange
// edges
u z2 L' U' L // YB
y' U' L' U L // GO
y' z2 y L' U L u' // YG
y R R' R U R' u // YR
z2 U (R' R2) U' R' u' // RB
y U' U2 y' R U' R' y u' // YO
y U' L' U L u // WO
U' 3d' L' U L z' (l' z') // WG
U' 3d' L' U L u // GR / WB
// 3x3x3
z' F R y' x U' 3r' U' R U' 3r' x' // white GR Xcross
L U2 L2' U' L // RB pair
L U L' // OB pair
y R U R' // GO pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL(CP)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	56.58	107	1.89	129	2.28	[/COLOR]
						
Centres	12.07	23	1.91	30	2.49	
Edges	25.70	46	1.79	56	2.18	
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	37.77	69	1.83	86	2.28	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	5.70	8	1.40	12	2.11	
F2L	12.04	19	1.58	24	1.99	
LL	6.77	19	2.81	19	2.81	
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	18.81	38	2.02	43	2.29	[/COLOR]
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Centres/Redux	32%	33%	35%			
Edges/Redux	68%	67%	65%			
[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	67%	64%	67%	[/COLOR]		
						
Cross+1/F2L	47%	42%	50%			
F2L/3x3x3	64%	50%	56%			
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	33%	36%	33%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 13.48 mean of 2






Spoiler: Video



[YouTubeHD]Pz0geeU-8ko[/YouTubeHD]





Spoiler: 1st solve - 13.03



L2 U R2 D B2 L' B U' R2 F R2 U2 B' L2 D U2 B' D2

x' y // inspection
R' U x' L D' L' D' // cross
U2 R U R' U2 R' U R // 1st pair
L U L' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2 L' U2 L U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 (R U R' U')2 U' y' R' U R // 4th pair
r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.03	50	3.84	54	4.14	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	4.25	14	3.29	15	3.53	
F2L	10.83	42	3.88	46	4.25	
LL	2.20	8	3.64	8	3.64	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	39%	33%	33%			
F2L/Total	83%	84%	85%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve -13.93 



F2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D' L' B2 F' U2 R' D2 F D L U' F U'

x2 // inspection
R' B' D2 // cross
U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
U2 y L U L' // 2nd pair
U2' R U2 R' U y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R' M' r U' M' U2 L' l U' R' M' r U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.93	46	3.30	54	3.88	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	2.60	6	2.31	7	2.69	
F2L	8.74	25	2.86	30	3.43	
LL	5.19	21	4.05	24	4.62	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	30%	24%	23%			
F2L/Total	63%	54%	56%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (2/2)						
						
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.48	48	3.56	54	4.01	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	3.43	10	2.92	11	3.21	
F2L	9.79	34	3.42	38	3.88	
LL	3.70	15	3.92	16	4.33	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	35%	30%	29%			
F2L/Total	73%	70%	70%
```


----------



## Brest (Apr 25, 2012)

*Thom Barlow* - 4:03.56 6x6xK4 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Notes



Scramble with White on U and Green on F
Move counts are estimated using [wiki]STM[/wiki] & [wiki]ETM[/wiki]
All notation is SiGN
Wide and slice move examples using SiGN notation: alg.garron.us
Rotations may not be actually what was performed
Moves and rotations in ( ) are executed simultaneously
Edge notation: uuGR is the uppermost Green Red edge / dGR is lower-middle





Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]2zk5W_HcYa0[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Scramble



3r B' 3u2 b' D2 r f' d2 3u2 f' F' 3f U2 B 3f L2 u2 r 3u' U
f2 3u' F2 b' l2 r d2 r2 f' R' 3u2 L l2 B2 r f 3f' r2 d2 D' B'
l2 L2 r' 3f' r' 3r' L d' u2 3u' 3f2 3r2 F2 3f' B 3u f' b l' 3u2
D b r' B2 U' D' 3r 3f' 3u2 L2 d2 B 3f 3u2 D2 f' F2 u2 L'





Spoiler: Solve



x y // inspection
centres
yellow
2r' 2l // 1st line
(z y) 3l' x U' 4r' x3' (z' y) U y x U' 2l x' U' 4r U' 3r' // 2nd line
(x' z) F' x' U 3r2' U' x 2r2' z 4r' // 3rd line
(x' z) x2' U 3l2' 4l' U' 4l U' y' 3R' U 3R x U 4r // 4th line
white
x U y U F' 4R // 1st line
U 4R' z' x2' 2r' 2l z U' 3l' U2 3l // 2nd line
4l' U2' 2r U (y x2') U 3L2' U 3R2 (z' y) 2l' U2 2l // 3rd line
4r U 4r' z' F U' 3r' x' U (4r 2l) U' 2r' z U2 2r U2 (2r' z') // 4th line
green
U' x' U 3r U2 2r' U' 3R' // 1st / 2nd lines
U2' 4r' U' 4R U 3r x' F U' 4l' U' 4r // 3rd line
x2 3l' U' 3r U' x' U 4l' U' 2r' // 4th line
red
U2' x' 4l' U 4l // 1st line
3r U' 3r' U 2r U 2r' U' 2r U' 2r' U' 3r U2 3r' // 2nd line
2r' U 2r U' 2l' U2 2l // 3rd line
U2 x' 3l' U 3r U' x' U' x 4R' U 4R U' x' U' 4l' U 2r2 U2 2r' // 4th line
blue / orange
x' U 3l' U2 3R U 2r // 1st line
U' 4r' 2r U 2r' U' 3r U 3r' U' 2l // 2nd line
2r U 2r' U' 3r U2 3r' // 3rd line
U' 2r U' 2r' U 2r U2 2r' 4l' U 4R' U' 2r R' U 4R // 4th line
cross
blue edge
U' x' F' L2' x' U (2r 4l) // 2/4
x' U' R U 3r // 3/4
x' R' U' R U 4r // 4/4
U L' U' // place
red edge
4l' // 2/4
x U2 R' U' R U' 3r' // 3/4
L2' U' R' U 5R // 4/4
U' L' U // place
green edge
x' R' U R U' 3l // 3/4
x R' U' R U x' 4R // 4/4
L U L U' // place
orange edge
R' U' R U 4r' // 2/4
x R' 5l' U R U' 4l // 3/4
x U R U' x' 3R // 4/4
U' L U // place
L 3l' z' 2u' // fix centres
CF5L
1st layer corners
y' R' U R2 U' R U' R' U R2 // WGO / uuGO
y R U R' U2' R U' R' U' L U L' // WGR / uGR
U R U' R' U R U2 R' x' U' R U 5l' // WRB / uuRB
R U R' 5d' 5r U' 5r' F // WOB / uOB
midges
y' 3R' U' R' U 3R U' R // dRB
U' 5r' 3r 2R' U L U' 5r 3r' 2R U L' // u/d/dd GR
4R U' L' U 4r' 3r U' L // dGO
U' L' U 3R U' L // uGO
U2 R' U' 3R' U R // uRB
U 2R U R U' 2R' U R' // ddOB
U2 R U' 3R U R' U' 3R' // dOB
R U' 2l' U R' U' 2l // uuOB
U4 5R U' L' U 5R' U' L // dd GO
R' U 2R' U' R U 2R // ddRB
last layer
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // CLL
blue edge
U' 5r' 3r x U R' U' 5r 3r' 3R' U R U' x' 3R // 3/4
U 2l' U' L U 5R' U' L' U L // 4/4
green edge
U2 y2' 2r' U' R U 2R 4R' U' R' U R 4R // 3/4
R U R' U' 4R U R U' R' 4R' // 4/4
red / orange edges
2R' U' R U 5l' U R' U' 2R U R U' x' R U' R' U // outers
3R U2 3R2 U2 3R' U2 3R U2 3R' U2 3R2 U2 3R // inners
View at alg.garron.us



Spoiler: View as executed






Spoiler: Scramble



3r B' 3u2 b' D2 r f' d2 3u2 f' F' 3f U2 B 3f L2 u2 r 3u' U
f2 3u' F2 b' l2 r d2 r2 f' R' 3u2 L l2 B2 r f 3f' r2 d2 D' B'
l2 L2 r' 3f' r' 3r' L d' u2 3u' 3f2 3r2 F2 3f' B 3u f' b l' 3u2
D b r' B2 U' D' 3r 3f' 3u2 L2 d2 B 3f 3u2 D2 f' F2 u2 L'


x y // inspection
centres
yellow
2r' 2l // 1st line
(z y) 3l' x U' 4r' x3' (z' y) U y x U' 2l U' U x' U' 4r U' 3r' // 2nd line
(x' z) F' x' U 3r2' U' x 2r2' z 4r' // 3rd line
(x' z) x2' U 3l2' 4l' U' 4l U' y' 3r' 2r U 3r 2r' x U 4r // 4th line
white
x U y U' U2 F' 4r 3r' // 1st line
U 4r' 3r z' x2' 2r' 2l z U' (3l 3l2') U2 3l // 2nd line
4l' U2' 2r U (y x2') U 2l2 3l2' U 3l2 4l2 (z' y) 2l' U2 2l // 3rd line
4r U 4r' z' F U' 3r' x' U (4r 2l) U' 2r' z U2 2r U2 (2r' z') // 4th line
green
U' x' U 3r U2 2r' U' 3r' 2r // 1st / 2nd lines
U' U' 4r' U' 4r 3r' U 3r x' F U' 4l' U' 4r // 3rd line
x2 3l' U' 3r U' x' U 4l' U' 2r' // 4th line
red
U' U' x' 4l' U 4l // 1st line
3r U' 3r' U 2r U 2r' U' 2r U' 2r' U' 3r U2 3r' // 2nd line
2r' U 2r U' 2l' U2 2l // 3rd line
U2 x' U' U 3l' U 3r U' x' U' x 4r' 3r U 4r 3r' U' x' U' 4l' U 2r2 U2 2r' // 4th line
blue / orange
x' U 3l' U2 3r 2r' U 2r // 1st line
U' 4r' 2r U 2r' U' 3r U 3r' U' 2l // 2nd line
2r U 2r' U' 3r U2 3r' // 3rd line
U' 2r U' 2r' U 2r U U 2r' 4l' U 4r' 3r U' 2r R' U 4r 3r' // 4th line
cross
blue edge
U' x' F' L2' x' U (2r 4l) // 2/4
x2' x U' R U 3r // 3/4
x x2' R' U' R U 4r // 4/4
U L' U' // place
red edge
4l' // 2/4
x U U R' U' R U' 3r' // 3/4
L2' x x' U' R' U 5r 4r' // 4/4
U' L' U // place
green edge
x2' x R' U R U' 3l // 3/4
x' x2 R' U' R U x' 4r 3r' // 4/4
L U L U' // place
orange edge
R' U' R U 4r' // 2/4
x R' 5l' U R U' 4l // 3/4
x U R U' x' 3r 2r' // 4/4
U' L U // place
L 3l' z' 2u' // fix centres
CF5L
1st layer corners
y' R' U R2 U' R U' R' U R2 // WGO / uuGO
y R U R' U' U' R U' R' U' L U L' // WGR / uGR
U R U' R' U R U U R' x' U' R U 5l' // WRB / uuRB
R U R' 5d' 5r U' 5r' F // WOB / uOB
midges
y' 3r' 2r U' R' U 3r 2r' U' R // dRB
U' 5r' 3r R' R 2r' R U L U' 5r 3r' 2r R' U L' // u/d/dd GR
4r 3r' U' L' U 4r' 3r U' L // dGO
U' L' U 3r 2r' U' L // uGO
U U R' U' 3r' 2r U R // uRB
U 2r R' U R U' 2r' R U R' // ddOB
U U R U' 3r 2r' U R' U' 3r' 2r // dOB
R U' 2l' U R' U' 2l // uuOB
U U U U 5r 4r' U' L' U 5r' 4r U' L // dd GO
R' U 2r' R U' R U 2r R' // ddRB
last layer
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // CLL
blue edge
U' 5r' 3r x U R' U' 5r 3r' 3r' 2r U R U' x' 3r 2r' // 3/4
U 2l' U' L U 5r' 4r U' L' U L // 4/4
green edge
U U y2' 2r' U' R U 2r R' 4r' 3r U' R' U R 4r 3r' // 3/4
R U R' U' 4r 3r' U R U' R' 4r' 3r // 4/4
red / orange edges
2r' R U' R U 5l' U R' U' 2r R' U R U' x' R U' R' U // outers
3r 2r' U U 3r2 2r2' U U 3r' 2r U U 3r 2r' U U 3r' 2r U U 3r2 2r2' U U 3r 2r' // inners
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps	[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	243.56	440	1.81	572	2.35	[/COLOR]
						
1.1	23.57	30	1.27	50	2.12	[COLOR="dimgrey"]1st centre[/COLOR]
1.2	23.67	39	1.65	54	2.28	[COLOR="dimgrey"]2nd centre[/COLOR]
1.3	15.30	26	1.70	33	2.16	[COLOR="dimgrey"]3rd centre[/COLOR]
1.4	20.26	44	2.17	52	2.57	[COLOR="dimgrey"]4th centre[/COLOR]
1.5	16.70	38	2.28	44	2.63	[COLOR="dimgrey"]5th centre[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]centres	99.50	177	1.78	233	2.34[/COLOR]	

2.1	16.11	18	1.12	20	1.24	[COLOR="dimgrey"]1st cross dedge[/COLOR]
2.2	12.29	15	1.22	20	1.63	[COLOR="dimgrey"]2nd cross dedge[/COLOR]
2.3	11.20	14	1.25	20	1.79	[COLOR="dimgrey"]3rd cross dedge[/COLOR]
2.4	11.31	15	1.33	20	1.77	[COLOR="dimgrey"]4th cross dedge[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]cross	50.91	62	1.22	80	1.57[/COLOR]	

3.1	19.96	40	2.00	45	2.25	[COLOR="dimgrey"]1st layer corners[/COLOR]
3.2	33.83	74	2.19	99	2.93	[COLOR="dimgrey"]midges[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]F5L	53.79	114	2.12	144	2.68[/COLOR]

4.1	5.27	15	2.85	15	2.85	[COLOR="dimgrey"]CLL[/COLOR]
4.2	11.43	21	1.84	28	2.45	[COLOR="dimgrey"]1st LL edge[/COLOR]
4.3	10.64	22	2.07	27	2.54	[COLOR="dimgrey"]2nd LL edge[/COLOR]
4.4	12.02	29	2.41	45	3.74	[COLOR="dimgrey"]3rd/4th LL edge[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]LL	39.36	87	2.21	115	2.92[/COLOR]

[b]step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps	[/b]
```


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 28, 2012)

Anyone care to do this? I have tried but I stupidly blocked too much of the cube while solving and I thought perhaps a good reconstructer could do it. It'd be cool to reconstruction of my PB. 






Scramble is in description, remember that I scramble with Yellow on U and Orange on F. Thanks in advance to any potential attempts!


----------



## Brest (Apr 30, 2012)

*Sebastian Weyer* - 32.93 4x4x4 average of 5 with 25.64 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]VC3rWqsIWbY[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd][/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve - 35.61+



B2 R B' f2 D2 u' B2 F L' r2 B2 r' D' U r u B' u U' B' F2 U L' F2 R' r2 f' r' U2 f u' U L R B' F' U' F' D' B'

z2 // inspection
1st 2 centres 
U' r U' x' (l' r') // yellow
(y x) U' l U2 r' y R2' u U2 l' U2 l // white
3 cross dedges
z' U // WG
x U' 3r' U r 3r' F // WB
x2 U' r2' r' U x2 // WR
last 4 centres
3r2' U 3r U2 3r2 r2' U r' // green
3r2 U 3r2 U' 3r' r U' 2r2' U2' r // orange / WO
U2 3r r' U2 r // blue / red
finish cross
U2 3r2' (x z') // cross
finish edges
u' L' U' 3r U R' U' 3l // YO
y' R U R' F R' F' R // GO
U' y' R U' R' u // GR
U3' R U' R' u' // OB
F R' F' R u // YR
U F R' F' R u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YG / RB
3x3x3
L U L' U L U' L' // GR pair
y' U' R U' R' L U' L' // RB pair
R U' R' // GO pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // OB pair / OLS
U2 u2 r2 U2 l2 3l2' U2 r2 u2 // permutation parity
U (R' R2) U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' (U') // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	33.61	143	4.25	160	4.76	[/COLOR]
						
Step 1	3.67	15	4.09	16	4.36	[COLOR="dimgrey"]opposite centres[/COLOR]
Step 2	5.04	10	1.98	15	2.98	[COLOR="dimgrey"]3 cross dedges[/COLOR]
Step 3	4.88	20	4.10	25	5.12	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cetres[/COLOR]
Step 4	1.08	2	1.85	3	2.78	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cross[/COLOR]
Step 5	8.39	44	5.24	48	5.72	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish edges[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	23.06	91	3.95	107	4.64	[/COLOR]
						
Step 6	4.49	25	5.57	26	5.79	[COLOR="dimgrey"]4 pairs[/COLOR]
Step 7	6.06	27	4.46	27	4.46	[COLOR="dimgrey"]last layer[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	10.55	52	4.93	53	5.02	[/COLOR]
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Step 1+2/Redux	38%	27%	29%			
Step 3+4/Redux	26%	24%	26%			
Step 5/Redux	36%	48%	45%			
[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	69%	64%	67%	[/COLOR]		
						
F2L/3x3	43%	48%	49%			
LL/3x3	57%	52%	51%			
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	31%	36%	33%	[/COLOR]

not including +2 penalty
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve - 25.64



B U2 u F' L2 r2 B D2 F' B2 R' r2 F' r D R2 B' f2 F u' D' F2 f2 L R' f' B' U' r2 B' L' f' L' f R F2 r' L2 R f'

x y // inspection
1st 2 centres 
D2 r // yellow
u' l' U2 l y F' u U2 r U2 r' // white
3 cross dedges
z' U x' U2 l2' U' // WB
x' x2 3r U' l2 L U // WG
L' U x2 // WG
last 4 centres
3r2' U2 l' // blue
(L 3r) r U r' U' 3r2 r' U r' U2' r2 // red
3r' U' r U' r' 3r r' U2 r // green / orange
finish cross
U' r' // OB
U' R U r // WR
3r U' L (y' x') // cross
finish edges
u' y' R U' R' // YB
y' L' U' 3r U R' U' 3l // YO
U L' U L d // YG / GO
U' L' U L U' F R' F' R u' // YR
U' R U' R' u // RB / GR
3x3x3
U R U' R' U' L U' L' // OB pair
R U2 R2' U' R // GO pair
y' R U R2' U' R2 // GR pair
U' R' U R U R' // RB pair
U2' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' y' y u2 r2 U2 l2 3l2' U2 r2 u2 // permutation parity
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	25.64	122	4.76	138	5.38	[/COLOR]
						
Step 1	2.68	12	4.48	13	4.85	[COLOR="dimgrey"]opposite centres[/COLOR]
Step 2	5.08	11	2.17	16	3.15	[COLOR="dimgrey"]3 cross dedges[/COLOR]
Step 3	3.68	22	5.98	24	6.52	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cetres[/COLOR]
Step 4	1.76	9	5.11	10	5.68	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cross[/COLOR]
Step 5	5.36	29	5.41	32	5.97	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish edges[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	18.56	83	4.47	95	5.12	[/COLOR]
						
Step 6	3.12	24	7.69	24	7.69	[COLOR="dimgrey"]4 pairs[/COLOR]
Step 7	3.96	15	3.79	19	4.80	[COLOR="dimgrey"]last layer[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	7.08	39	5.51	43	6.07	[/COLOR]
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Step 1+2/Redux	42%	28%	31%			
Step 3+4/Redux	29%	37%	36%			
Step 5/Redux	29%	35%	34%			
[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	72%	68%	69%	[/COLOR]		
						
Step 6/3x3	44%	62%	56%			
Step 7/3x3	56%	38%	44%			
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	28%	32%	31%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve - 32.08



u2 r f2 u r' U r2 D' U2 R' f u L F' U2 B D2 u2 r R' L2 f D F u2 D' F' f2 U2 f' u r F D r2 f F' D' U2 F

z y2 // inspection
1st 2 centres 
U' r' U D r F r // yellow
R' u2 y U2 r U2 r' // white
3 cross dedges
z' U x' R U r' F // WG
U r (L 3r) x' F' // WB
L' L U R2 3r' U r' 3r2 U' x2 // WO
last 4 centres
3r2' U 3r2 U' r U' 3r' 3r r U2 r 3r' // red
U 3r U' r U' r2' U2' r // green
3r U r' U2 r // orange / blue
finish cross
U' (z' y') (d U') F R' F' R d' // WR
D R' // cross
finish edges
u' L' U L // RB
y2' L' U' L R U' R' // OB
y' R U' R' u // YR
U2 R U' R' u' // YO
R U' R' u d // YB
U2 F R' F' R d' // GO
R U R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YG / GR
3x3x3
y' R U' x' R' U' R U 3l' // GR pair
L U' L2' U L // OB pair
y' U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' U R // RB pair
U' y' R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // GO pair
F' 3r U R' U' L' U 3l // COLL
y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	32.08	160	4.99	178	5.55	[/COLOR]
						
Step 1	3.08	12	3.90	13	4.22	[COLOR="dimgrey"]opposite centres[/COLOR]
Step 2	5.28	19	3.60	22	4.17	[COLOR="dimgrey"]3 cross dedges[/COLOR]
Step 3	5.32	24	4.51	26	4.89	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cetres[/COLOR]
Step 4	2.40	8	3.33	10	4.17	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cross[/COLOR]
Step 5	7.24	42	5.80	45	6.22	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish edges[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	23.32	105	4.50	116	4.97	[/COLOR]
						
Step 6	5.28	36	6.82	42	7.95	[COLOR="dimgrey"]4 pairs[/COLOR]
Step 7	3.48	19	5.46	20	5.75	[COLOR="dimgrey"]last layer[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	8.76	55	6.28	62	7.08	[/COLOR]
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Step 1+2/Redux	36%	30%	30%			
Step 3+4/Redux	33%	30%	31%			
Step 5/Redux	31%	40%	39%			
[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	73%	66%	65%	[/COLOR]		
						
F2L/3x3	60%	65%	68%			
LL/3x3	40%	35%	32%			
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	27%	34%	35%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 4th solve - 34.61



R2 B2 f D r R' f D2 L D' f U D F2 L u2 F2 R r U' f' r' L B2 U2 D' L2 B2 D2 L' B' u B L D F2 f u' F' u2

z // inspection
1st 2 centres 
R u x' r U r' U2 r' // yellow
r U' r' F r U2 r' L' u2 y U l' U2 l // white
3 cross dedges
z' x2 x' U2 l2' U' // WR
L U' x' r 3r' U // WO
x 3r2 U' r' 3r' U x2 // WB
last 4 centres
U' 3r r2' 3r2 // blue
3r' r U' r' r 3r r' U 3r' r U2 r' 3r2 r2' U2' r2 // red
U 3r' r U2 r' // green / blue
finish cross
z' d U R U' R' d' // WG
D2' R' D2' // cross
finish edges
u' U2 y' R U' R' // GR
U L' U L // YO
y' L' U L d // YR
F R' F' R u' // YG
U' F R' F' R u // RB
U' F R' F' R u' // GO
U' R U' R' u // oops
u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YB / OB
3x3x3
U R U' R' U' R U R' // RB pair
y U' R' U' R U' y (R' R2) U' R' U R U' R' // GO pair
L' U2 L U' L' U L // GR pair
y U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // OB pair
x U R' U' L U R U' 3r' // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	34.61	165	4.77	188	5.43	[/COLOR]
						
Step 1	3.72	20	5.38	22	5.91	[COLOR="dimgrey"]opposite centres[/COLOR]
Step 2	6.03	12	1.99	19	3.15	[COLOR="dimgrey"]3 cross dedges[/COLOR]
Step 3	6.08	19	3.12	26	4.28	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cetres[/COLOR]
Step 4	1.93	9	4.66	10	5.18	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cross[/COLOR]
Step 5	7.40	43	5.81	46	6.22	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish edges[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	25.16	103	4.09	123	4.89	[/COLOR]
						
Step 6	5.80	36	6.21	38	6.55	[COLOR="dimgrey"]4 pairs[/COLOR]
Step 7	3.65	26	7.12	27	7.40	[COLOR="dimgrey"]last layer[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	9.45	62	6.56	65	6.88	[/COLOR]
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Step 1+2/Redux	39%	31%	33%			
Step 3+4/Redux	32%	27%	29%			
Step 5/Redux	29%	42%	37%			
[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	73%	62%	65%	[/COLOR]		
						
F2L/3x3	61%	58%	58%			
LL/3x3	39%	42%	42%			
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	27%	38%	35%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 5th solve - 32.09



r' F2 R F L2 u U B' D B' F2 U u' F2 r L2 f D2 F2 u' L2 u2 F2 D' u2 R2 U F2 B' f' u' F' U L2 R2 F u2 F' L r'

y' // inspection
1st 2 centres 
r' D' r // yellow
y' r' U r F l' U2 l // white
3 cross dedges
z' x2 x U' l U' // WB
x R' F r2' 3r U // WR
x2 R2' U r2' U L // WO
last 4 centres
3r U' 3r r U' 3r U2 3r' r // blue
U 3r U 3r r' U r' U2' r // red
U' r U r' U2 l (z' y') // green / orange
finish cross
d F R' F' R d' // WG
R' 3u' // cross
finish edges
d // YO / YB
U' R U' R' // OB
y' R U' R' // RB
y' U' F R' F' R d' // GO / YG
L' U L U' R U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // GR / YR
3x3x3
R U R2' U' R U L' U L // GO pair
y R U R2' U' R // GR pair
U y' R U R' // OB pair
y R U2 R' U' R U R' // RB pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' U u2 r2 U2 l2 3l2' U2 r2 u2 // permutation parity
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	32.09	139	4.33	156	4.86	[/COLOR]
						
Step 1	2.77	10	3.61	11	3.97	[COLOR="dimgrey"]opposite centres[/COLOR]
Step 2	6.92	13	1.88	18	2.60	[COLOR="dimgrey"]3 cross dedges[/COLOR]
Step 3	4.80	22	4.58	26	5.42	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cetres[/COLOR]
Step 4	1.80	8	4.44	8	4.44	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cross[/COLOR]
Step 5	6.00	29	4.83	32	5.33	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish edges[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	22.29	82	3.68	95	4.26	[/COLOR]
						
Step 6	3.88	25	6.44	28	7.22	[COLOR="dimgrey"]4 pairs[/COLOR]
Step 7	5.92	32	5.41	33	5.57	[COLOR="dimgrey"]last layer[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	9.80	57	5.82	61	6.22	[/COLOR]
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Step 1+2/Redux	43%	28%	31%			
Step 3+4/Redux	30%	37%	36%			
Step 5/Redux	27%	35%	34%			
[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	69%	59%	61%	[/COLOR]		
						
F2L/3x3	40%	44%	46%			
LL/3x3	60%	56%	54%			
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	31%	41%	39%	[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (5/5)						
						
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	31.61	145.80	4.61	164.00	5.19	[/COLOR]
						
Step 1	3.18	13.80	4.33	15.00	4.71	[COLOR="dimgrey"]opposite centres[/COLOR]
Step 2	5.67	13.00	2.29	18.00	3.17	[COLOR="dimgrey"]3 cross dedges[/COLOR]
Step 3	4.95	21.40	4.32	25.40	5.13	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cetres[/COLOR]
Step 4	1.79	7.20	4.01	8.20	4.57	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cross[/COLOR]
Step 5	6.88	37.40	5.44	40.60	5.90	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish edges[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	22.48	92.80	4.13	107.20	4.77	[/COLOR]
						
Step 6	4.51	29.20	6.47	31.60	7.00	[COLOR="dimgrey"]4 pairs[/COLOR]
Step 7	4.61	23.80	5.16	25.20	5.46	[COLOR="dimgrey"]last layer[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	9.13	53.00	5.81	56.80	6.22	[/COLOR]
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM		
Step 1+2/Redux	39%	29%	31%			
Step 3+4/Redux	30%	31%	31%			
Step 5/Redux	31%	40%	38%			
[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	71%	64%	65%	[/COLOR]		
						
F2L/3x3	49%	55%	56%			
LL/3x3	51%	45%	44%			
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	29%	36%	35%	[/COLOR]
```


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 30, 2012)

15.85 solve pll skip. my first reconstruction 

Scramble: B2 F2 U B2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U' L2 B R' U' B' D U2 R' F' R B 

Cross: z2 y' R U R' F R y2 R' u R' u
F2L 1: R' U R
F2L 2: d R U' R' y U R U' R'
F2L 3: U y' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 y' R U' R'
F2L 4: R' U' R U2 R' U R
OLL: U' F' r U R' U' r' F R
PLL: Skip, no auf 

Not my fastest but my first reconstruction ever 

Could someone reconstruct this solve please please please?

It was a solve for the race to sub 20 and got 13.98 with oll skip.

Beat my PB by far.

Scramble D2 F' L2 B U2 F L2 F' U2 L' U' R' U2 R2 U F L D2 F' R

The cross was: z2 y' B' R' F L D2

The solve continued to an OLL skip and a Jb perm.

Thanks heaps


----------



## Brest (May 4, 2012)

*Sarah Strong* - 5:36.60 7x7x7 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Notes



Scramble with White on U and Green on F
Move counts are estimated using [wiki]STM[/wiki] & [wiki]ETM[/wiki]
All notation is SiGN
Wide and slice move examples using SiGN notation: alg.garron.us
Rotations may not be actually what was performed
Moves and rotations in ( ) are executed simultaneously
Colour scheme: yellow swaps with orange and then purple replaces yellow
Thanks Sarah for scrambling correctly! =)





Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]EeR4FerPauI[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Scramble



L' 3b' u' B' f2 3r2 b' d2 r' 3r' 3d2 R r' D 3f' u' 3d2 3l b2 
3l' 3d' u2 B' U2 F2 L' B 3f' r' 3d' 3r' d2 F2 r 3l' 3u U 3d2 
r' 3b 3l2 D2 F' U2 l' D r2 R2 l2 L' 3r B2 U2 3l B' f' L2 r B2 
3l' r U L2 r 3l 3b 3f' l2 U2 3d' R' B' 3l' R 3u' f2 3b' 3d r f' 
3l2 3u U' r' B2 3r' B2 b' d' U' F' L d2 3u 3r b2 d2 3b U' F





Spoiler: Solve



y x2 // inspection
// centres
// yellow (purple)
3r' U 3r x U 5l // 1st line
U 3r z' U' 2r' z 4l // 2nd line
(x' z') x' U3 x' 3r2' x' 5r' x2' U2 5l (z' y') U 5r' // 3rd line
x' 2l' U' 5r y' 4l U x' 4r' U2 3r' z' (y2' x') U (5r' 2l') U 5r U' 3l // 4th line
3L' U x' 3r U 4l' (z' y') U 3l U 2l z' U2 x2' 3L' // 5th line
// white
F 3R U 3R' U x' 3r U 3r' z' F 2r U' 2r' // 1st line
(x' z') F x' U' 3r2' x U2 2r' z' 3R U2 5L // 2nd line
x' U 3r U2' 3r' U (x' z') U 2r' U' 2l z' U 3R U2 3R' // 3rd line
z' 4R U2 4R' 3l' U 3R' U' 2l x' U' x 5R2 z 2r U2 2r' // 4th line
z 5r U2' (2l' 4l) U' 3r' U 2r' 4R2 z' U 2l' U2 2l // 5th line
// green
z F 2r' U' 3R2 // 3x3 block
x' 3r U' 3r' x' U3 5r' x U' x2' 5R2 U 3L // 3 lines
x U 5l U' x' U2' 3r U 3R' U 2r' x U' x2' 5l2 U 4R' U2 4R U 2l // 4th line
U 2r' U2 2r x' 4R U' 4R' 3R U 3R' F2 U 5l' U 2r' // 5th line
// orange (yellow)
x' 3L' U2 3L // 1st line
F U2 x' U' 3l' U' 4r U 2r U2 2r' U 3r U2 3r' // 2nd line
x' U2 3l' U2 4r U 4r' U' (4r 2r') U 2r U 4r' U' 4r U 2r' U 2r U2 3l' U2 3l // 3rd line
U' 5l U2 5l' U' 3l U2' 4R' U 5L U' 5l' U 2r U2 2r' // 4th line
U' x' U 3l' U 4l 4R 3R U x 5L U' 2l' U2 2l // 5th line
// blue / red
x' U2 3l' U2 (4r 2r') U 2r U2 x' U2 3r U' 3r' // leave 6 pieces (1 X-centre / 1 T-centre / 4 obliques)
U2 3R U 2r U' 3R' U 2r' // 1st oblique
U 4R U 2r U' 4R' U 5l' // T-center
U2 x' 3L' U 2r U' 3L U 5l' // 2nd oblique
U x' U 3L' U 2r U' 2l' 3l U 5l' // 3rd oblique
U2 5l U2 2r' U' 2r U' 5l' // X-centre
U' x' U 3R U 2r U' 3R' U 2r' // 4th oblique
// edges
y' R' U R U' (5r' 2r) U2 x2' 2r 4l // WO 3/5
U' R' U 6l' U R U' x' 4R2 y2 U' R U 2l' // WO
U R U' 3l' z2 U' R U 4r // WB inners
x' z2 U R U' 2l U' R' U 6l' U R U' 2l' // WB
R' U R U' (5l' 2l) x' U' R U 4R' // WR 3/5
z2 x U' R U x2' 3L' U' R' U 6l' U R U' 3R' // WR
R' U' R U (z2 x) 6l U' R U 3L' // YR 3/5
z2 U' R U x 2l 3l x' R' U' R U 5r // YR
(R' 6l') x' R' U' R U (2r 5r') 3L U2' x 4R2 // YO
z2 x (R' 6l') R' U R U' 4l (x' z2) 6l U' R U 3R' // WG
(6l' R') U' R U (2r' 4r) x' 4R2 6l' U R U' x 2l // YG
R U R U' x' 3r2' x' 2r' z2 x' (2r 2l') U' R' U 6l' U R U' (3r' 5r) // OB
6l U' R U 3r' x' 2l2' x' U' R' U 6l' U R U' x' 2l' x' (3l' 5l) // YB
z2 3R 3L' 2l // fix centres
x' z2' U' R' U 6l' U R U' x' 4R U2 4R' // YB inners
x' 2r U' R' U 6l' U R U' 5l' U2 (2l 2r') U2 (2r 5r') // YB outers
x' 4R U' R' U 6l' U R U' 4R' // RB inners
(2l 2r') U2 (2r 5r') D R D' 2R' U' R U (2r' 2r2) // RB outers
4l U' R' U 6l' U R U' 3r' // GO / RG inners
2l U' R' U 6l' U R U' 5r' // GO / RG outers
// 3x3x3
z2' 6r y L2 U' (x z') U' F U2 6l' U2 (y x) L x2' z' // white cross
y2' U2 y' R' U' R y R' U' R // RB pair
y U' R' U' R U2 y4' U' R' U' R // GR pair
y3' R' U R U' R' U' R // GO pair (GY)
y2' U' 6r R' U R U' 6r' // OB OLS (YB)
y' R' U R' y U' 6l' U' R2 x' U' R' U 6l' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: View as executed






Spoiler: Scramble



L' 3b' u' B' f2 3r2 b' d2 r' 3r' 3d2 R r' D 3f' u' 3d2 3l b2 
3l' 3d' u2 B' U2 F2 L' B 3f' r' 3d' 3r' d2 F2 r 3l' 3u U 3d2 
r' 3b 3l2 D2 F' U2 l' D r2 R2 l2 L' 3r B2 U2 3l B' f' L2 r B2 
3l' r U L2 r 3l 3b 3f' l2 U2 3d' R' B' 3l' R 3u' f2 3b' 3d r f' 
3l2 3u U' r' B2 3r' B2 b' d' U' F' L d2 3u 3r b2 d2 3b U' F


y x2 // inspection
// centres
// purple (black / yellow)
3r' U 3r x U 5l // 1st line
U 3r z' U' 2r' z 4l // 2nd line
(x' z') x' U U U x' 3r2' x' 5r' x' x' U U 5l (z' y') U 5r' // 3rd line
x' 2l' U' 5r y' 4l U x' 4r' 2u 2u' U U 3r' z' (y2' x') U (5r' 2l') U 5r U' 3l // 4th line
3L' U x' 3r U 4l' (z' y') U 3l x' x' x' y (x' z') U 2l z' U U x2' 3L' // 5th line
// white
F 3R U 3r' 2r U x' 3r U 3r' z' F 2r U' 2r' // 1st line
(x' z') F x' U' 3r2' x U U 2r' z' 3R U U 4l' 5l // 2nd line
x' U 3r U' U' 3r' U (x' z') U 2r' U' 2l z' U 2r' 3r U U 3r' 2r // 3rd line
z' 4R U U 4r' 3r 3l' U 3r' 2r U' 2l x' U' x 5r2' 4r2 z (2r' 2r2) U2 2r' // 4th line
z 5r U' U' 2l' 4l U' 3r' U 2r' x' x 4r2' 3r2 z' U L' L 2l' U U 2l // 5th line
// green
z F 2r' U' 3r' U U' 3r' 2r 2r // 3x3 block
x' U U' 3r U' 3r' x' U U U 5r' x U' x2' 5r2' 4r2 U 2l' 3l // 3 lines
x U 5l U' x' U' U' 3r U 3r' 2r U 2r' x U' x2' 5l2 U 4r' 3r U U 4R U 2l // 4th line
x' x U 2r' U2 2r x' 4R U' 4r' 3r 3R U 3r' 2r F F U 5l' U 2r' // 5th line
// orange (yellow)
x' 3L' U U 2l' 3l // 1st line
F U U x' U' 3l' U' 4r U 2r U2 2r' U 3r U2 3r' // 2nd line
x' U U 3l' U U 4r U 4r' U' 4r 2r' U 2r U2 U' 4r' U' 4r U 2r' U 2r U2 3l' U U 3l // 3rd line
U' 5l U U 5l' U' 3l U' U' 3l' 4l U 4l' 5l U' 5l' U 2r U U' U2 2r' // 4th line
U' x' U 3l' U 4l 4R 3R U x 4l' 5l U' 2l' U U 2l // 5th line
// blue / red
x' U U 3l' U U 4r 2r' U 2r U2 x' U U 3r U' 3r' // leave 6 pieces (1 X-centre / 1 T-centre / 4 obliques)
x x' x x' U U 3R U 2r U' 3r' 2r U 2r' // 1st oblique
U 4R U 2r U' 3l' 4l U 5l' // T-center
U U x' 3L' U 2r U' 2l' 3l U 5l' // 2nd oblique
U x' U 3L' U 2r U' 2l' 3l U 5l' // 3rd oblique
U U 5l U2 2r' 2u' 2u U' 2r U' 5l' // X-centre
U' x' U 3R U 2r U' 3r' 2r U 2r' // 4th oblique
// edges
y' R' U R U' 5r' 2r U2 x2' 2r 4l // WY 3/5
U' R' U 6l' U R U' x' 3r2' 3r2 4r2' 3r2 z2 x' x' U' R U 2l' // WY
U R U' 3l' z2 U' R U 4r // WB inners
x' z2 U R U' 2l U' R' U 6l' U R U' 2l' // WB
R' U R U' 5l' 2l x' U' R U 4r' 3r // WR 3/5
z2 x U' R U x2' 3L' U' R' U 6l' U R U' 3r' 2r // WR
x2' y2' x' y2' x // fix pop
R' U' R U (z2 x) U U' 6l U' R U 3L' // RP 3/5
x' z2 x' U' R U x 2l 3l x' R' U' R U 5r // RP
(R' 6l') x' R' U' R U 2r 5r' 2l' 3l U' U' x 4r2' 3r2 // YP
z2 x (R' 6l') R' U R U' 4l (x' z2) 6l U' R U 3r' 2r // WG
(6l' R') U' R U 2r' 4r x' 4r2' 3r2 z2 z2' U' U 6l' U R U' x 2l // GP
R U R U' x' 3r2' x' 2r' z2 x' 2r 2l' U' R' U 6l' U R U' 3r' 5r // YB
6l U' R U 3r' x' 2l2' x' U' R' U 6l' U R U' x' 2l' x' 3l' 5l // BP
z2 3R 3L' 2l // fix centres
x' z2' U' R' U 6l' U R U' x' 3r' 4r U U 3l' 3l 3l' 4l // BP inners
x' 2r U' R' U 6l' U R U' 5l' U U 2l 2r' U U 2r 5r' // BP
x' 4R U' R' U 6l' U R U' 4r' 3r // RB inners
x' 5r 2l' 2l 2r' U U 2r 5r' // RB 4/5
D R D' 2r' R U' R U (2r' 2r2) // RB
4l U' R' U 6l' U R U' 3r' // YG / RG inners
2l U' R' U 6l' U R U' 5r' // YG / RG outers
// 3x3x3
z2' 6r y L2 U' (x z') U' F U U 6l' U U (y x) L x2' z' // white cross
y' y' U U y' R' U' R y R' U' R // RB pair
y U' R' U' R U U y2' y2' U' R' U' R // GR pair
y2' y' R' U R U' R' U' R // GO pair (GY)
y2' U' 6r R' U R U' 6r' // OB OLS (YB)
y' R' U R' y U' 6l' U' R2 x' U' R' U 6l' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	336.60	559	1.66	779	2.31	[/COLOR]
						
1st	32.27	44	1.36	71	2.20	
2nd	33.10	60	1.81	92	2.78	
3rd	28.86	51	1.77	78	2.70	
4th	37.43	71	1.90	89	2.38	
last2	32.94	62	1.88	84	2.55	
[COLOR="blue"]Centres	164.60	288	1.75	414	2.52	[/COLOR]
						
Edges	136.53	219	1.60	289	2.12	
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	301.13	507	1.68	703	2.33	[/COLOR]
						
cross+1	14.72	16	1.09	29	1.97	
F2L	28.43	38	1.34	59	2.08	
LL	7.04	14	1.99	17	2.41	
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	35.47	52	1.47	76	2.14	[/COLOR]
						
Pops	8.15					
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Centres/Redux	55%	57%	59%			
Edges/Redux	45%	43%	41%			
[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	89%	91%	90%	[/COLOR]		

Cross+1/F2L	52%	42%	49%			
F2L/Total	80%	73%	78%			
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	11%	9%	10%	[/COLOR]
```


----------



## ben1996123 (May 4, 2012)

Brest said:


> *Sarah Strong* - 5:36.60 7x7x7 single (unofficial)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



onice 7x7

edit: how long did this take you to reconstruct?


----------



## Sa967St (May 4, 2012)

Brest said:


> *Sarah Strong* - 5:36.60 7x7x7 single (unofficial)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh Brest, you crazy.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 4, 2012)

Somebody? Please?


----------



## Brest (May 5, 2012)

*Kirt Protacio*


Spoiler: 10.76 av5



*Sydney Autumn 2012*



Spoiler: Video



[YouTubeHD]xlQ1-FYlxV4[/YouTubeHD]





Spoiler: 1st solve - 10.78



R B2 L U2 B2 F2 L D2 L F U2 R B D' L' F2 L' B' L' F

y x2 // inspection
L D L U' y L F' L' D // cross
D2' D2 y' U L' U L // 1st pair
U' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R' U R // 4th pair
U2 R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
U U2' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.78	60	5.57	69	6.40	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	3.57	14	3.92	17	4.76	
F2L	6.74	37	5.49	43	6.38	
LL	4.04	23	5.69	26	6.44	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	53%	38%	40%			
F2L/Total	63%	62%	62%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve - 10.90



D2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 R2 U2 R D2 F R D' U2 B' R' U2 F2 U' R' B2

x' y // inspection
L D2' L U L F' // cross
y' R' U2 R L' U L // 1st pair
y U' R U R' y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U2' y U' R U R' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U y' R U' R' // 4th pair
U F U R U' F' r U R' U' r' // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F (R' R3) U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.90	59	5.41	69	6.33	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	2.77	11	3.97	14	5.05	
F2L	6.47	31	4.79	40	6.18	
LL	4.43	28	6.32	29	6.55	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	43%	35%	35%			
F2L/Total	59%	53%	58%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve - 10.59



B2 R' B2 L' B2 L F2 D2 L2 U2 R F' D' L B' U2 R' D2 F L2 B'

y' // inspection
L2' U2 x' D' L F' // cross
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U2' l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.59	66	6.23	71	6.70	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	3.26	13	3.99	15	4.60	
F2L	6.99	42	6.01	46	6.58	
LL	3.60	24	6.67	25	6.94	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	47%	31%	33%			
F2L/Total	66%	64%	65%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve - 9.71



R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D F R2 B' D L2 D2 F' R B' L2 U

U' R' F D2' F' // pseudo cross
U' y' R' U R D' // Xcross
D R U' R' D' // 2nd pair
U' y' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U2 y' R U R' // 4th pair
U z F' (U' R' U R)2 F z' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.71	56	5.77	61	6.28	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	2.61	10	3.83	11	4.21	
F2L	6.04	31	5.13	34	5.63	
LL	3.67	25	6.81	27	7.36	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	43%	32%	32%			
F2L/Total	62%	55%	56%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve - 12.72



D2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 R' D' U' L D2 U' B' L F D

x' // inspection
D2' R' U R' F L' u' U L // cross
U' R U' R' y R' U' R // 1st pair
U U' R U R' y' y R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
U U' R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.72	68	5.35	74	5.82	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	3.19	15	4.70	17	5.33	
F2L	7.59	43	5.67	49	6.46	
LL	5.13	25	4.87	25	4.87	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	42%	35%	35%			
F2L/Total	60%	63%	66%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (5/5)						
						
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.94	61.80	5.65	68.80	6.29	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	3.08	12.60	4.09	14.80	4.81	
F2L	6.77	36.80	5.44	42.40	6.27	
LL	4.17	25.00	5.99	26.40	6.32	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	46%	34%	35%			
F2L/Total	62%	60%	62%
```









Spoiler: 9.64 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]5lefYNIOZ6k[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve - 9.45



B2 L' B2 D2 L B L B' U2 F' R2 L' F B2 R L U2 L B2 L' R' U' F R U

x2 // inspection
D2' F' L' R2' F // cross
L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
U' y L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U2' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OLL
U U' R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 b' R b U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.45	60	6.35	65	6.88	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	2.35	12	5.11	13	5.53	
F2L	5.47	35	6.40	39	7.13	
LL	3.98	25	6.28	26	6.53	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	43%	34%	33%			
F2L/Total	58%	58%	60%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve - 16.03



F' R2 U2 D2 L D2 F U2 F' R' L2 D2 L U2 B2 F' L' D2 U L' D2 L2 B' L2 F2

x2 // inspection
r U' r' y R' F' D2' // cross
U' R' U' R U L U L' y L' U' L R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U R' U2' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' y L' U2' L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' y' U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R R' U2' R U R' F' U' F U R U2' R' // OLL
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F	// PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	16.03	74	4.62	83	5.18	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	4.15	19	4.58	22	5.30	
F2L	10.15	45	4.43	53	5.22	
LL	5.88	29	4.93	30	5.10	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	41%	42%	42%			
F2L/Total	63%	61%	64%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve - 9.27



R' U2 L' D2 B F U2 R' D2 B2 U2 D R' D' F' D' F2 L' F2 B U2 L' B L U'

x2 y // inspection
L2' U (l R) D // cross
R U' R' U' L U L' // 1st pair
(U' R U R')2 // 2nd pair
U y L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
U y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R' F R F' U2' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.27	64	6.90	67	7.23	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	1.75	12	6.86	11	6.29	
F2L	5.11	36	7.05	38	7.44	
LL	4.16	28	6.73	29	6.97	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	34%	33%	29%			
F2L/Total	55%	56%	57%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve - 10.19



B2 D' F' B L B U D B2 D U2 L2 U2 F' U B L' B L U2 B2 F' L' F D

y' x' // inspection
R' (U D) L U L F' // cross
U' R U' R' U R' U' R2 // 1st pair
U' U L U2 R' L' // 2nd pair
U y' U R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U2' r' U' R U' R' U2 R r R' // OLL
U2 U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.19	63	6.18	69	6.77	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	2.24	15	6.70	14	6.25	
F2L	6.03	38	6.30	41	6.80	
LL	4.16	25	6.01	28	6.73	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	37%	39%	34%			
F2L/Total	59%	60%	59%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve - 8.79



B R U' F' D2 R2 B2 R2 D F' B2 L' B2 F2 L U' F' L' F' D2 L' D' R' D' L2

z2 // inspection
L D2' // cross
R' U2 R U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U' y U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U' R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
U2' r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.79	57	6.48	62	7.05	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	1.55	9	5.81	9	5.81	
F2L	5.07	34	6.71	37	7.30	
LL	3.72	23	6.18	25	6.72	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	31%	26%	24%			
F2L/Total	58%	60%	60%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (5/5)						
						
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.75	63.60	5.92	69.20	6.44	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	2.41	13.40	5.56	13.80	5.73	
F2L	6.37	37.60	5.91	41.60	6.53	
LL	4.38	26.00	5.94	27.60	6.30	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	38%	36%	33%			
F2L/Total	59%	59%	60%
```









Spoiler: 7.83 single



F' L2 R2 U F2 D' F' L2 D2 L D B2 R' B2 D2 R' D F'

y' x' // inspection
R D' R' F' D2' // cross
L U L' // 1st pair
L' U' L // 2nd pair
U2' R' U' R U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y l U r U' r' U' l' // 4th pair
U l' U R U' R' U R U' l U R' U' R U R' // OLL(CP)
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.83	47	6.00	49	6.26	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	1.41	8	5.67	8	5.67	
F2L	5.21	30	5.76	32	6.14	
LL	2.62	17	6.49	17	6.49	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	27%	27%	25%			
F2L/Total	67%	64%	65%
```






Spoiler: Combined statistics





```
Average (11/11)						
						
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.57	61.27	5.80	67.18	6.36	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	2.62	12.55	4.78	13.73	5.23	
F2L	6.44	36.55	5.67	41.09	6.38	
LL	4.13	24.73	5.99	26.09	6.32	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	41%	34%	33%			
F2L/Total	61%	60%	61%
```


----------



## kirtpro (May 5, 2012)

Brest said:


> *Kirt Protacio* - 10.76 av5 - Sydney Autumn 2012


 
I only checked this thread by chance just now. THAAANKS BREST
Message me or something next time you intend to reconstruct something of mine without me having a clue lol

edit:
went on IRC, got the msg, thanks 

edit again:
adding these two as request


Spoiler: Videos


----------



## Brest (May 7, 2012)

*Cameron Stollery*


Spoiler: 10.35 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]yL4EFTGDnd0[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



D' R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 D' R B' F' L2 D R2 U R' U F2 L2 U'

z y2 // inspection
L D2' R' y' R2 U' R2' F' R // 2x2x2
y2' R' F R // Xcross
U2 y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
R' U' R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' R R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.43	55	5.27	61	5.85	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	2.72	11	4.04	14	5.15	
F2L	6.48	30	4.63	36	5.56	
LL	3.95	25	6.33	25	6.33	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	42%	37%	39%			
F2L/Total	62%	55%	59%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



B2 L2 D R2 U F2 D' F2 R' F U2 R2 F U2 R2 U F L B U

x2 y // inspection
(D U) M' U2 // cross
z' l U2 R' // 1st pair
y' U' R U R' d R' U' R // 2nd pair
L' U2 L y' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
R' U R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.55	54	5.12	58	5.50	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	2.00	7	3.50	7	3.50	
F2L	6.48	28	4.32	32	4.94	
LL	4.07	26	6.39	26	6.39	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	31%	25%	22%			
F2L/Total	61%	52%	55%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



U B2 D' L2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B R' L U R' D2 B U2 F' L2

y x2 // inspection
U F' R L D2' // cross
U R U R' // 1st pair
y' U' y' L' U L x' U' R U l' // 2nd pair
y' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' F R' F' R // 4th pair
U R' U2 R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R // missed COLL
R' U2 R U' R' U R // 5th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U l' U R' D2' R U' R' D2' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.62	50	4.71	54	5.08	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	2.15	9	4.19	9	4.19	
F2L	7.65	32	4.18	36	4.71	
extra	4.28	19	4.44	19	4.44
LL	2.97	18	6.06	18	6.06	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	28%	28%	25%			
F2L/Total-	121%	103%	103%

"extra" is missed COLL+5th pair
"Total-" does not include extra
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U2 R2 U' R D U2 L2 D' F2 L B' U' R' U'

y x // inspection
U' R' L U L' // lotsa blocks
z' l U l' L U2 r' // XXcross
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' U2 y R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R' R R' U R U2 R' U' F' U F U R // OLL(CP)
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.08	52	5.16	56	5.56	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	2.04	9	4.41	11	5.39	
F2L	5.12	26	5.08	30	5.86	
LL	4.96	26	5.24	26	5.24	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	40%	35%	37%			
F2L/Total	51%	50%	54%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



L2 U L2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' F' L F U R U F D2 F D'

x2 // inspection
R2 D' y' F' R2 M' U' M // lotsa blocks
(y x) L U2 L' x' // 1st pair
U' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
U U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.63	56	5.82	62	6.44	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	2.81	10	3.56	13	4.63	
F2L	5.45	26	4.77	30	5.50	
LL	4.18	30	7.18	32	7.66	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	52%	38%	43%			
F2L/Total	57%	46%	48%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (5/5)						
						
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.26	53	5.20	58	5.67	[/COLOR]
						
Cross+1	2.34	9	3.92	11	4.61	
F2L	6.24	28	4.55	33	5.26	
LL	4.03	25	6.21	25	6.31	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Cross+1/F2L	38%	32%	33%			
F2L/Total	61%	53%	56%
```


----------



## ilikecubing (May 8, 2012)

Has this been reconstructed yet?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Fx6PGV-JRY&list=UU4_FOY47vWutqpl1BxJkJcA&index=5&feature=plcp


----------



## ThomasJE (May 8, 2012)

ilikecubing said:


> Has this been reconstructed yet?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Fx6PGV-JRY&list=UU4_FOY47vWutqpl1BxJkJcA&index=5&feature=plcp


 
Solve 1 (2.47): Not shown



Spoiler: Solve 2 (2.55)



R F R2 U' F R U2 R' U

z' // Inspection
R' x B' L U R2' // Face
R U' R2' F R U' y' R' U' R U // EG 1
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## qqwref (May 8, 2012)

You don't really need scrambles for 2x2x2 or 3x3x3


----------



## chrissyD (May 12, 2012)

*Kevin Hays* 5x5 From 2-7 relay



Spoiler: Video



Starts at 1:00









Spoiler: Scramble



f B u f B' D' f2 D' r2 f' d L f2 B' R2 d2 r R2 d2 f2 R2 u F' u' B D2 L2 R2 u' D2 F' b2 B r D2 l' f b2 L' r R' d l2 F2 u' r F B u' F' f' B' r2 R2 b D R' F f R


Spoiler: Original Scramble



Fw B Uw Fw B' D' Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw' Dw L Fw2 B' R2 Dw2 Rw R2 Dw2 Fw2 R2 Uw F' Uw' B D2 L2 R2 Uw' D2 F' Bw2 B Rw D2 Lw' Fw Bw2 L' Rw R' Dw Lw2 F2 Uw' Rw F B Uw' F' Fw' B' Rw2 R2 Bw D R' F Fw R








Spoiler: Solve



x2 // Inspection
Centres
U r' x r' U' x' r2 y' x' U' 3l x' U2 3r2' r2 z y' U' 3r' // Green Centre 
x' U r U r' z x' U' 3l z' l' U l z U2 r U2 r' x' z' U' l' U2 l // Blue Centre
x' y 3r U 3r' F r 3l U U' x U' 3l U' 3l' U r U' r' U' x' U' r U' x2 U' r U r' U r2 // Red Centre
F 3r U2 3r' F x' U2 x r U' x' r U x r2' // Yellow Centre
x' 3r U2 3r' U r' F r U r U r' U' r U2 // Orange and White Centres
Tredges
z' y' U' U F R' F' R z2 y U U' R U' R' u y' R U' R' // GW
y' R U R' F R' F' R d2 R U' R' // RW
u y' R U R' F R' F' R u' d U R U' R' // BY
d' z2 y U z2 U F R' F' R u y' U R U' R' // BR
z2 U U2' U U' U R U' R' U' y R U' R' u' d' y' R U R' F R' F' R u d' U' L' U L // RG
d R U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u2 U' R U' R' // GW
u2 y' U' L' U L // BW
d' u2 y z' l 3l' U2 3r' 2r 3r z R U R' F R' F' R u' // OW
R2 u' R U R' F R' F' R u // WG 
z' x' r2 x' U' R U R' x U R' U' R r2' // OB And RW
3x3
U2 R' U2' x' y' U2 4r L x' R' F R // Cross
y2' R U' R' U2 R U' R2' // F2L 1 
U2' R U2' R' U R // F2L 2 
U' y' U R U' R' U2 y' U R U' R' // F2L 3
y y' R' U' R U' y R U R' // F2L 4 
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL 
z U' R D' R2 U R' U' D R D' R2 U R' z' R U' // PLL 
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: WCA Notation



x2 // Inspection
Centres
U Rw' x Rw' U' x' Rw2 y' x' U' 3Lw x' U2 3Rw2' Rw2 z y' U' 3Rw' // Green Centre 
x' U Rw U Rw' z x' U' 3Lw z' Lw' U Lw z U2 Rw U2 Rw' x' z' U' Lw' U2 Lw // Blue Centre
x' y 3Rw U 3Rw' F Rw 3Lw U U' x U' 3Lw U' 3Lw' U Rw U' Rw' U' x' U' Rw U' x2 U' Rw U Rw' U Rw2 // Red Centre
F 3Rw U2 3Rw' F x' U2 x Rw U' x' Rw U x Rw2' // Yellow Centre
x' 3Rw U2 3Rw' U Rw' F Rw U Rw U Rw' U' Rw U2 // Orange and White Centres
Tredges
z' y' U' U F R' F' R z2 y U U' R U' R' Uw y' R U' R' // GW
y' R U R' F R' F' R Dw2 R U' R' // RW
Uw y' R U R' F R' F' R Uw' Dw U R U' R' // BY
Dw' z2 y U z2 U F R' F' R Uw y' U R U' R' // BR
z2 U U2' U U' U R U' R' U' y R U' R' Uw' Dw' y' R U R' F R' F' R Uw Dw' U' L' U L // RG
Dw R U' R' Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw2 U' R U' R' // GW
Uw2 y' U' L' U L // BW
Dw' Uw2 y z' Lw 3Lw' U2 3Rw' 2Rw 3Rw z R U R' F R' F' R Uw' // OW
R2 Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw // WG 
z' x' Rw2 x' U' R U R' x U R' U' R Rw2' // OB And RW
3x3
U2 R' U2' x' y' U2 4Rw L x' R' F R // Cross
y2' R U' R' U2 R U' R2' // F2L 1 
U2' R U2' R' U R // F2L 2 
U' y' U R U' R' U2 y' U R U' R' // F2L 3
y y' R' U' R U' y R U R' // F2L 4 
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
z U' R D' R2 U R' U' D R D' R2 U R' z' R U' // PLL








Spoiler: Statistics





```
[COLOR="red"]Total   1:00.52    282 HTM   341 ETM  4.7 HTPS  5.6 ETPS[/COLOR]  
        
       [COLOR="lime"]Centres    18.93     80 HTM   108 ETM  4.2 HTPS  5.7 ETPS[/COLOR]
    1st Centre     3.31     12 HTM    20 ETM  3.6 HTPS  6.0 ETPS
    2nd Centre     4.71     17 HTM    24 ETM  3.6 HTPS  5.1 ETPS
    3rd Centre     5.93     26 HTM    31 ETM  4.4 HTPS  5.3 ETPS
    4th Centre     2.75     11 HTM    13 ETM  4.0 HTPS  4.7 ETPS
5th+6th Centres    2.16     14 HTM    15 ETM  6.5 HTPS  7.0 ETPS

        [COLOR="blue"]Tredges   27.61    137 HTM   157 ETM  5.0 HTPS  5.7 ETPS[/COLOR]
		
        [COLOR="#ff8c00"]Redux     46.54    217 HTM   265 ETM  4.7 HTPS  5.7 ETPS[/COLOR]
		
        [COLOR="#ff00ff"]3x3       13.98     65 HTM    76 ETM  4.6 HTPS  5.4 ETPS[/COLOR]
      Cross        2.25      9 HTM    12 ETM  4.0 HTPS  5.3 ETPS
        F2L        8.37     39 HTM    48 ETM  4.7 HTPS  5.7 ETPS
 Last Layer        5.71     26 HTM    28 ETM  4.6 HTPS  4.9 ETPS
```


----------



## 5BLD (May 13, 2012)

Nice Chris, great to see you recon bigger cubes now


----------



## chrissyD (May 13, 2012)

Thanks  I'm quite comfortable with bigger cubes now, despite the fact I've only done 3 :3


----------



## chrissyD (May 13, 2012)

Kevin Hays 5.93 3x3 Single



Spoiler: Video










Scramble: R2 B2 D R2 B2 U L2 D F' L' F L F' L2 U2 B' L2 U' B' L 

z2 y // Inspection
F D2 L' // Cross 
U R' U2 R2 U R' // F2L 1 
y2 U' R' U R y' R U R' // F2L 2 
y U2' R' U R U' R U' R' // F2L 3 
U' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L 4 
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Total     
[COLOR="red"]5.93  47 HTM  50 ETM   7.9 HTPS   8.4 ETPS[/COLOR]
[COLOR="#4169e1"]F2l [/COLOR]
4.63  32 HTM  35 ETM   6.9 HTPS   7.6 ETPS
[COLOR="#ff8c00"]LL[/COLOR]
1.30  15 HTM  15 ETM  11.5 HTPS  11.5 ETPS
```

Reconstructed in 3:55.88


----------



## ben1996123 (May 13, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Reconstructed in 3:55.88



GOGOGO SUB BREST


----------



## chrissyD (May 14, 2012)

*Kevin Hays*


Spoiler: 8.28 AO5






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1



Scramble: B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 U2 R' B' U F2 D' B2 R' B' L' R2

z2 // Inspection
U L U x' D' R' D' L2 // Cross
U' L U' L' // F2L 1 
U R U' R2' U R // F2L 2 
U R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // F2L 3 
U2 y' U R' U' R // F2L 4 
U l' U' L' U R U' L U x' // OLL
U2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	10.38	50	56	4.82	5.39	[/COLOR]
F2L	3.88	30	32	7.73	8.25	
LL	6.5	20	24	3.08	3.69
```






Spoiler: Solve 2



Scramble: L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' B' U R' D F' L2 U R2 F U' B2 R B2

y' x' // Inspection
L F' U x' R' D' // Cross
y' R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' // F2L 1 
U2 R U R' U y' U R U' R' // F2L 2 
y U R U' R' U R' U' R // F2L 3 
y' U2' R' U R // F2L 4
R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OLL
U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL 
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	7.03	62	68	8.82	9.67	[/COLOR]
F2L	3.99	37	42	9.27	10.53	
LL	3.04	25	26	8.22	8.55
```






Spoiler: Solve 3



Scramble: B2 R2 D' F2 D2 U2 L2 R F U B' D' U' L' U2 F2 L' D2 F' R 

x' z // Inspection
D' U' L x' R2 D' R' L // Cross
R U R' // F2L 1
y' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 2 
y' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 3
y' R U' R' y' U' R' U R // F2L 4
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // OLL
M2 U2 M2 // Fix Cross
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS
Total [COLOR="red"]	8.72	64	71	7.34	8.14[/COLOR]
F2L	4.37	37	42	8.47	9.61
LL	4.35	27	29	6.21	6.67
```






Spoiler: Solve 4



Scramble: F2 R2 U B2 D' U' F2 D2 U' R2 B U' R2 U R F' D2 U' B' D'

x' z' // Inspection
U' x' L U F2' D' R D' // Cross
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 1 
y2' U R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // F2L 2
R U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' // F2L 3
y R' U' R x' R U' U R' x U' R' U R // F2L 4
U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
U2 // AUF
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	8.81	61	67	6.92	7.6	[/COLOR]
F2L	5.91	49	55	8.29	9.31	
LL	2.9	12	12	4.14	4.14
```






Spoiler: Solve 5



Scramble: D2 L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U2 L' U F2 D' L' D2 L' D B' D2

x' // Inspection
L' U2 x' D R2 // Cross
y' U R U' R' // F2L 1 
y' U y' R' U' R // F2L 2 
y' U' R' U R // F2L 3 
U' y' R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L 4 
l U2 L' U' L U' l' // OLL
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	7.31	46	53	6.29	7.25	[/COLOR]
F2L	3.56	24	30	6.74	8.43	
LL	3.75	22	23	5.87	6.13
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	8.28	57.67	63.67	6.85	7.66	[/COLOR]
F2L	4.08	34.67	38.67	8.16	9.12	
LL	3.71	22.33	24.33	5.41	5.65
```


----------



## chrissyD (May 18, 2012)

*Cameron Stollery* 1:59.52 5x5 single



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Scramble






Spoiler: SiGN



L' r R2 f' B r R' u2 D2 l' d B' u' F U R f b2 B' l' f' d' F2 f2 L' l b2 B2 R F b B u2 d D F' R B2 u D F b' B2 u d2 B d2 f b B' r2 b' D' l' r' f' l d D b2





Spoiler: WCA



L' Rw R2 Fw' B Rw R' Uw2 D2 Lw' Dw B' Uw' F U R Fw Bw2 B' Lw' Fw' Dw' F2 Fw2 L' Lw Bw2 B2 R F Bw B Uw2 Dw D F' R B2 Uw D F Bw' B2 Uw Dw2 B Dw2 Fw Bw B' Rw2 Bw' D' Lw' Rw' Fw' Lw Dw D Bw2








Spoiler: Solve



Centres:
u2 U' r2' y' x z r' x' D' r' // Yellow
y F' r U r' y l' U l y F U' r U' r' L' u' y' F2 3u U l' U2 l // White
z' U l 3r U' l' U r x' F' x' U' r U' r' U' 3l2 // Red
x2' F x' U r2' x F r2 x' U r2' x F r2 x' 3l' U' 3l U' x M U 3r U2 r' // Blue
x' 3l' U 3l F' r U2 r' U2 r U' r' // Orange and Green
Tredges:
y U' R' 3u' R U' R' // OB
3u U' R' 3u' R U' R' 3u z x R' U' 4l 3u' R U' R' // RB
3u y' u' R U' R' u z' x' R2' 3u' y L' U L // GY
3u 3u' R U' R' 3u z' x' x y U' 4l u L' U L // GO
u' y' z2' U' R' u y' R U' R' // RW
u' z' x y' R' u y' U' R U' R' // BY
u' z2 R' z2 E y U L' U L // OW
E E' R U R' F R' F' R E' z' x' z' y U R' E' L' U L // RG
E 3u' y L' U L // OY
3u y' z2 u y' R U R' F R' F' R u' // WG
3x3:
U' z2 y' x U R' U2 x' R' U' R y R' // Cross
y U' R' U' R U y' R U R' // F2L 1 
y' R U R' y' U2 L' U L R' U R // F2L 2 
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 3 
y' U2 R U' R' F R' F' R // F2L 4 
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2'// PLL
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: WCA Format



Centres:
Uw2 U' Rw2' y' x z Rw' x' D' Rw' // Yellow
y F' Rw U Rw' y Lw' U Lw y F U' Rw U' Rw' L' Uw' y' F2 3Uw U Lw' U2 Lw // White
z' U Lw 3Rw U' Lw' U Rw x' F' x' U' Rw U' Rw' U' 3Lw2 // Red
x2' F x' U Rw2' x F Rw2 x' U Rw2' x F Rw2 x' 3Lw' U' 3Lw U' x M U 3Rw U2 Rw' // Blue
x' 3Lw' U 3Lw F' Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U' Rw' // Orange and Green
Tredges:
y U' R' 3Uw' R U' R' // OB
3Uw U' R' 3Uw' R U' R' 3Uw z x R' U' 4Lw 3Uw' R U' R' // RB
3Uw y' Uw' R U' R' Uw z' x' R2' 3Uw' y L' U L // GY
3Uw 3Uw' R U' R' 3Uw z' x' x y U' 4Lw Uw L' U L // GO
Uw' y' z2' U' R' Uw y' R U' R' // RW
Uw' z' x y' R' Uw y' U' R U' R' // BY
Uw' z2 R' z2 E y U L' U L // OW
E E' R U R' F R' F' R E' z' x' z' y U R' E' L' U L // RG
E 3Uw' y L' U L // OY
3Uw y' z2 Uw y' R U R' F R' F' R Uw' // WG
3x3:
U' z2 y' x U R' U2 x' R' U' R y R' // Cross
y U' R' U' R U y' R U R' // F2L 1 
y' R U R' y' U2 L' U L R' U R // F2L 2 
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 3 
y' U2 R U' R' F R' F' R // F2L 4
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' // PLL








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Step		Time		HTM		ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
[COLOR="red"]Total		01:59.52	246		303	2.06	2.54	[/COLOR]
									
[COLOR="#ff8c00"]Centres		37.59		70		89	1.86	2.37[/COLOR]	
1st		4.68		6		10	1.28	2.14	
2nd		11.35		20		24	1.76	2.11	
3rd		8.1		14		17	1.73	2.1	
4th		10.24		19		26	1.86	2.54	
5th + 6th	3.22		11		12	3.42	3.73	
									
[COLOR="#ff8c00"]Tredges		54.56		102		129	1.87	2.36[/COLOR]	
									
[COLOR="lime"]Redux		01:32.15        172		218	1.87	2.37[/COLOR]	
									
[COLOR="blue"]3x3		27.37		74		85	2.7	3.11	[/COLOR]
Cross		5		8		13	1.6	2.6	
F2L		20.01		49		59	2.45	2.95	
LL		7.36		25		26	3.4	3.53
```


----------



## RCTACameron (May 18, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> *Cameron Stollery* 1:59.52 5x5 single
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:O Wow, thanks for reconstructing! I will add to the video description (with you credited for it of course.)


----------



## chrissyD (May 18, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> :O Wow, thanks for reconstructing! I will add to the video description (with you credited for it of course.)



You're welcome 
---


Spoiler: danielliamit 3x3 11.89 AO5






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: 12.53



Scramble: D' F2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 R' B U2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 D L B2

y z2 // Inspection
L D' l' U' D x' D' R // Cross
L U2' L' U2' L U' L' // F2L 1 
y U L' U' L2 U L' // F2L 2 
L' U L U2' R U' R' // F2L 3
U y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L 4
U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	12.53	62	65	4.95	5.19	[/COLOR]
F2L	8.16	36	39	4.41	4.78	
LL	4.37	26	26	5.95	5.95
```






Spoiler: Solve 2: 11.41



Scramble: D' F2 L2 F2 D B2 U F' U B U' F L D B2 L' F L' F' R' 

y2 // Inspection
L2 D' F2' R' D' // Cross
L' U L U' y' L' U L // F2L 1 
U2' y L' U' L R U' R' U y R U' R' // F2L 2
L U' L' y' U L' U L // F2L 3 
U' y L' U L U' y L U L' // F2L 4 
U' F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F // OLL
U2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	11.41	60	68	5.26	5.96	[/COLOR]
F2L	7.71	38	44	4.93	5.71	
LL	3.7	22	24	5.95	6.49
```






Spoiler: Solve 3: 11.15



Scramble: D2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 F R2 B D L' F' D2 L2 D' 

x' y2 // Inspection
U' D' x' D l' U' r' // Cross
U' R' U2' R U2' R' U R // F2L 1 
R U' R' U2' L' U' L // F2L 2 
y L' U L // F2L 3
U' y R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 4 
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' x U' // OLL
x' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	11.15	57	62	5.11	5.56	[/COLOR]
F2L	7.39	32	34	4.33	4.6	
LL	3.76	25	28	6.65	7.45
```






Spoiler: Solve 4: 12.68



Scramble: U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 R B L F R' D2 F2 R'

y2 // Inspection
U' R' F r D x' D2 // Cross
U' R U R' U y L' U' L // F2L 1 
U' L U' L' U2 R' U' R // F2L 2 
y L' U L U2' y L U L' // F2L 3 
U y L' U' L r U' r' F // F2L 4
U2 R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' // OLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	12.68	62	67	4.89	5.28	[/COLOR]
F2L	8.04	37	42	4.6	5.22	
LL	4.64	25	25	5.39	5.39
```






Spoiler: Solve 5: 11.72



Scramble: R2 U' R2 D L2 U F2 R2 D B R U2 B' U L' F' L B2 D R2 

y2 x // Inspection
U R' x' D L // Cross
L U' L' U' R' U' R // F2L 1 
L' U' L2 U2' L' // F2L 2 
U' y L' U' L U' y L U L' // F2L 3 
y' L U' L' U2 L U' L' // F2L 4 
F R U' R' U' R U R' x U' // OLL
x' z U R' D R2 U' R D' U R' D R2 U' R D' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	11.72	55	62	4.69	5.29	[/COLOR]
F2L	6.14	31	35	5.05	5.7	
LL	5.58	24	27	4.3	4.84
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	11.89	59.67	64.67	4.98	5.38	[/COLOR]
F2L	7.71	35	38.67	4.65	5.23	
LL	4.26	24.67	26	5.76	5.94
```






Just testing a few new things and pushing towards 100 reconstructions


----------



## Jaycee (May 18, 2012)

@chrissyD Would you mind attempting this? You're clearly more skilled at recons than I (I've tried, but I couldn't keep up with myself mostly because I blocked a lot of the cube with the desk.)


----------



## chrissyD (May 19, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> @chrissyD Would you mind attempting this? You're clearly more skilled at recons than I (I've tried, but I couldn't keep up with myself mostly because I blocked a lot of the cube with the desk.)





Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Scramble



Yellow on top, Orange on front.
R L' u2 D2 L2 r' u R L' f2 D2 F f L' R2 B2 u D2 F L r' B r F' D' f2 r R' D2 u r' B r B F u2 f2 u2 r' F'





Spoiler: Solve



z x' // Inspection
First Two Centres
3r' u' // White
x u' U l' U2 l // Yellow
3 Edges + 2 Corners
x' y' U2 R2 U' r' U // GW
x2 U r 3r U' // BW
x' U2 R U' 3r' U2 r2' 3r U // OW
z' y' R U' R' U L' U' L // WGO
U2' R U2 R' U' R U R' // WOB
First Block Layer
z L U r U' // Green
l2' L2 r2 U2 l' L // Blue
U l' L x U R' U' x' 3r' // GO
U2' l2 L2 R' U' R U 3r2 // BO
Second Block Layer
r2 U' r U // Green
r U2 // Orange
r2 U r' U2' r // Blue & Red
r U' R U r' // GO
z' y U U' u2 z x' U' R U r2' // BO 
Remaining Dedges
y' x' R U R' x U' x' u' R U R' // BR 
u U x U' L U' L' U x' u L' U L // BY
u2' R U2 R' // RY
u U 3r U' 3r' F u' R U R' x U R' U' R x' u // RW & GY
3x3
U R U' R' U2 y' R' U R' // Finish Cross
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 3
U U' U R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L 4
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Statistics





```
Step      	        Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
[COLOR="red"]Total	              01:03.30	178	200	2.81	3.16	[/COLOR]
First 2 Centres	         2.46	7	8	2.85	1.14	
3E+2C	                15.38	32	38	2.08	1.19	
First Block layer	10.14	25	28	2.47	1.12	
Second Block layer       8.87	23	27	2.59	3.04	
Remaining Dedges	14.31	38	46	2.66	3.21	
3x3              	12.54	53	53	4.23	4.23
```


----------



## chrissyD (May 19, 2012)

*Cameron Brown (CamCuber)* 3x3 14.0 Average of 5


Spoiler






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: solve 1 13.67



Scramble: L B L' F B U' D F2 D L' F2 U L2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2

z y // Inspection
D' U' r' R' D L' R' D' // Cross
L' U L U L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L 1 
F' U' F U' R U R' // F2L 2 
y U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // F2L 3 
y R U' U R' R U U' R' F x U r' U' L y' U R U' R // F2L 4 and OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	13.67	70	73	5.12	5.34	[/COLOR]
F2L	6.57	34	35	5.18	5.33	
LL	7.1	36	38	5.07	5.35
```






Spoiler: Solve 2 15.15



Scramble: L' U' L' F' D2 R' U L D' L' B D R2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 D' L2 B2

x' // Inspection
R x' D2 x U L l D' R D // Cross
U2 L' U L U R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 1 
y U' R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 2 
L U L' // F2L 3 
y R U R' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 4 
U' F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U R' U R' U' y x2 R' U R' U' x' R2 U' R' U R U // PLL 
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	15.15	69	76	4.55	5.02	[/COLOR]
F2L	9.18	41	45	4.47	4.9	
LL	5.97	28	31	4.69	5.19
```






Spoiler: solve 2 14.9



Scramble: R' B' U R D' L' F' D L' U' L D R2 D B2 U' B2 U' R2 U'

z2 x // Inspection
L l D' R2' // Cross
U' L' U L U R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 1 
U L' L R' U R U y' L' U L // F2L 2 
U y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // F2L 3 
y' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
U2' x R' U R' U' R2 x' U y U l' U R U' x' // OLL
U2' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	14.9	72	79	4.83	5.3	[/COLOR]
F2L	9.54	46	49	4.82	5.14	
LL	5.36	26	30	4.85	5.6
```






Spoiler: Solve 4 13.43



Scramble: R D' B' R' L D' L U B2 L' B' D' F2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U' D'

z2 // Inspection
r' U r2 x' D' U r U' x' D' // Cross
U' y L U' L' U L U L' // F2L 1 
L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L 2 
U' R U2' R' U R U R' // F2L 3 
R' U2 R U2' R' U R // F2L 4
U U' R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F' // OLL 
U2' R U R' y' R2' u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	13.43	64	69	4.77	5.14	[/COLOR]
F2L	8.1	38	41	4.69	5.06	
LL	5.33	26	28	4.88	5.25
```






Spoiler: Solve 5 10.11



Scramble: R2 F' U' L B' R U F' R D B' D2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U L2 B2 U'

z y // Inspection
U' x' L D' R' y' r U' r' // Cross
U' y L U L' // F2L 1 
R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L 2
R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 3 
y U L U L' U L U' L' // F2L 4 
U' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	10.11	53	57	5.24	5.64	[/COLOR]
F2L	6.61	33	37	4.99	5.6	
LL	3.5	20	20	5.71	5.71
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	14	67.67	72.67	4.91	5.26	[/COLOR]
F2L	7.96	37.67	41	4.83	5.18	
LL	5.55	26.67	29.67	4.93	5.4
```






*Cornelius Dieckmann* 4x4 35.68


Spoiler






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Scramble



Hand scrambled 





Spoiler: Solve



Centres
r' U' y' r2 y x U' x' r' // White
y' z U' r' z' U' l' U2 l // Yellow 
z' r U' l' U x2 l U' l2 // Red
U' r' F2 r x' U2' l' U r2 U2 r' // Green 
x' r U2 r' // Orange and blue
Dedges
z x z' U x R2 z U' y z' r' U' L' U // BY
x' l y' R2 x2' U x' U' z2 r U R U' l' R U' B 3l' U F // BW GR
U' l U R U' x' r' // GW
F U' y F R2' r U R U' r' // RY
z y' U2 z' r' U' L' U l L' // OY RB BO
3x3
z x' R' y' L U R' D2 // Cross
U' L' U L // F2l 1 
y' R' U R // F2L 2 
y2' U R' U' R U2' R' U R // F2L 3
R' U2' R2 U R' R' U R // F2L 4
U r U2 x r U2 r U2' r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2' r' // OLL Parity
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: WCA Notation



Centres
Rw' U' y' Rw2 y x U' x' Rw' // White
y' z U' Rw' z' U' Lw' U2 Lw // Yellow
z' Rw U' Lw' U x2 Lw U' Lw2 // Red
U' Rw' F2 Rw x' U2' Lw' U Rw2 U2 Rw' // Green
x' Rw U2 Rw' // Orange and Blue
Dedges
z x z' U x R2 z U' y z' Rw' U' L' U // BY 
x' Lw y' R2 x2' U x' U' z2 Rw U R U' Lw' R U' B 3Lw' U F // BW GR
U' Lw U R U' x' Rw' // GW 
F U' y F R2' Rw U R U' Rw' // RY
z y' U2 z' Rw' U' L' U Lw L' // OY RB BO
3x3
z x' R' y' L U R' D2 // Cross
U' L' U L // F2L 1 
y' R' U R // F2L 2 
y2' U R' U' R U2' R' U R // F2L 3 
R' U2' R2 U R' R' U R // F2L 4 
U Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2' Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2' Rw' // Oll Parity
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM 	HTPS	ETPS	
[COLOR="red"]Total	35.68	129	161	3.62	4.51	[/COLOR]
						
Centres	9.18	31	40	3.38	4.36	
1st	1.8	5	7	2.78	3.89	
2nd	2.07	6	9	2.9	4.35	
3rd	1.87	7	9	3.74	4.81	
4th	2.7	10	11	3.7	4.07	
5th&6th 0.74	3	4	4.05	5.41	
						
Dedges	14.11	45	62	3.19	4.39	
redux	23.29	76	102	3.26	4.38	
						
3x3	12.39	53	59	4.28	4.76	
F2l	7.14	28	33	3.92	4.62	
LL	5.25	25	26	4.76	4.95
```


----------



## JackJ (May 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdCpZwKS_ws






Would really appreciate it, been trying to be more efficient.


----------



## chrissyD (May 22, 2012)

JackJ said:


> Would really appreciate it, been trying to be more efficient.


Scramble: U2 F2 U2 L F' L R2 D F' D L2 U' R2 B F L2 B' 

y' // Inspection
R' D F2 L2 // Cross
y y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 1 
y2' U2 R U R' r' F r // F2L 2 
U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // F2L 3 
R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 4 
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 // AUF
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	ETM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total [COLOR="red"]	10.41	47	50	4.51	4.8	[/COLOR]
F2L	7.47	33	36	4.42	4.82	
LL	2.94	14	14	4.76	4.76
```


----------



## chrissyD (May 24, 2012)

Some of Florian Kreyssig's 4x4 solves. (All Unofficial)



Spoiler: 54.61 Ao5






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 43.45



Scramble: R F' R' F2 U L F L f2 r' D2 U f2 u' D' L F' u2 U2 f2 L2 r' B2 r L F' f' R f F' u' F' U' B' L2 u2 U D2 f r

y2 // Inspection
Centres
r' F r // White 
x' y' l' U2' l F' y' z U2' r' z' l' U2 r // Yellow
y x2' U r2 U r2 // Orange 
x' U' r2 U r2 x2 r' U2' l // Green
x' r' F r2 U2' r' // Red and Blue
Dedges
z' y' U' L' U L y' U' L' U L u' // 2 Dedges
z2 U2 L' U L // OY
y' U L' U L // RY 
z2 y2 L' U L u // 3 Dedges
y' U2' y U' R U' R' // GY
U u' y L' U L // BO
y' u U' R U' R' // RW 
u' U' y L' U L // BY
u z2 y U2' L d R U' R' u' // RG RB RW
3x3
x U' x' R y2 U2' F' L2 U x2 R D // Cross
U3 R U' R' L' U L // F2L 1 
L U L' U' y' R' U' R // F2L 2 
U2' L U2' L2' U' L // F2L 3 
U' y U R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 4 
U2' F' U' L' U L F // OLL
y x' R' D R' U2' R D' R' U2' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step 	Time	STM	ETM 	STPS	ETPS
[COLOR="red"]Total	53.45	126	155	2.36	2.9[/COLOR]
					
Centres	11.27	27	36	2.4	3.19
					
Dedges	23.21	47	61	2.02	2.63
					
Redux	34.48	74	97	2.15	2.81
					
3x3	18.97	52	58	2.74	3.06
F2L	13.49	37	41	2.74	3.04
LL	5.48	15	17	2.74	3.1
```






Spoiler: Solve 2 55.04



Scramble: D2 u' B2 L F' r2 u' B2 L f2 F u f' R' F' D B' F U2 u' r' u2 D2 F2 u r' f2 u' f2 F2 L2 r' F2 f2 u' r2 f R2 D' B2

y x // Inspection
Centres
U x' U' r y x' U' r' // Green
x' y' U' r U2' r' // Blue
z' U' r U' x U' l2' U r' // White
U' r2 U r2 x2 r2' U2' r2 // Red
x U' x' l' U2' l // Orange and Yellow
Dedges
x' U L R U' R' y z2 L' U L y' u // 2 Dedges
R U' R' // GO
y z2 L' U L // OW
y' U L' U L u' U' y' U L' U L u' U2 R U' R' // RY
u z2 y' U2' L' U L // GW
y' u R U' R' // RW 
u' y R U' R' // OY
z2 y' (d' U') R U' R' u // RB BW BY
3x3
U2' y x U R 3r' U' 3r' x' D2 // Cross
U y' U L' U L U2' L' U' L // F2L 1 
U R U2' R' U R U R' // F2L 2 
U2' R' U R U L U L' // F2L 3 
R' U2' R U' R' U' R // F2L 4 
U2' 3r' U' R U' R' U2' 3r // OLL
U' R2 3u R' U R' U' R 3u' R2 y L' U L // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step 	Time	STM	ETM 	STPS	ETPS
[COLOR="red"]Total	55.04	135	164	2.45	2.98[/COLOR]
					
Centres	12.78	27	39	2.11	3.05
					
Dedges	22.05	49	62	2.22	2.81
					
Redux	34.83	76	101	2.18	2.9
					
3x3	20.21	59	63	2.92	3.12
F2L	12.72	38	41	2.99	3.22
LL	7.49	21	22	2.8	2.94
```






Spoiler: Solve 3 54.71



Scramble: r u r' R' u R D' L' B L f2 u' U f' B' r2 f L D' B2 f U2 f2 L' F' u' B2 U' L u2 U2 B' f' r2 F U' u2 r u 

x' // Inspection
Centres
D2 U2' r U r2 // Orange
z x U2' r' z' r U2' r' // Red
x' y U r U r' // Blue 
x' U' r' F r2 U2' r' // Green
x' r2 U' r2' D r2 U2' r2' // Yellow and White
Dedges
y' U' L' U L y' u U R U' R' // RG
y R' U R2 U' R' // GW
y z2 U L' U L u' // 3 Dedges
U' z2 U2 y U' R U' R' // RW
U u' U R U' R' // OY 
u z2 U y' L' U L // BO
u' U R U' R' // RY
u U' L' U L U' u L' U L u' // OW GO RB
3x3
z' y 3l y' R2 U' x2 R D2 // Cross
L' U L U' L U L' // F2L 1 
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // F2L 2
U D R U' R' D' // F2L 3
y' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4 
3l U' R' D R U R' D' // OLL
x y' R' U R' 3d' 3l' U' x' R2 U' R' U 3l' U R U // PLL 
x' y u2' r2 R2 u2' r2 R2 U2' r2 R2 U2 // Permutation Parity
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step 	Time	STM	ETM 	STPS	ETPS
[COLOR="red"]Total	54.71	136	161	2.49	2.94[/COLOR]
					
Centres	11.85	26	32	2.19	2.7
					
Dedges	23.54	48	57	2.04	2.42
					
Redux	35.39	74	89	2.09	2.51
					
3x3	19.32	62	72	3.21	3.73
F2L	10.43	33	37	3.16	3.55
LL	8.89	29	35	3.26	3.94
```






Spoiler: Solve 4 1:06.29



Scramble: f' L' f2 U u' D2 F' U' F2 B R L D' u2 L' U2 B' r' F2 B u F' f' D2 U B' L U2 F R' U2 F L2 u2 L U' D' u' L' f2

y' // Inspection
Centres
l U x' l // Yellow
x' U' u' U' r U2 r' // White
z r U' x' U2 r2 U r' // Green
x' U r' F r x U2 D' x2 r2 U2 r2 // Red
x U x U x' r U2' r' // Orange and Blue
Dedges
z' y' R2 y z2 L U' L' y' U R U' R' y u' // 2 Dedges
y' U2' y R U' R' // OY 
y U y L' U L // RB
R U R' U' y L' U L u U' y' L' U L // Bw
u' y z2' U2' y L' U L // RY
u y' U L' U L // GO
u' y U' L' U L // RW 
u y' U R U' R' // RG
u' z2 y' U R U' R' u // OW GY BY
3x3
y2 z2 U' F y U R y' U' R U' 3r' // Cross
x' L' U L U2' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 1 
y U2' R' U' R U2' L U L' // F2L 2 
U2' y L' U' L // F2L 3 
U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // F2L 4
U' F R U R' U' x U' x' // EOLL
U2 r2 x' U2' x U2' l U2' r' U2' r U2' x U2' r U2' x' r' U2' r2 // Orientation Parity
x R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U y' R U R' U' u2 r2 R2 u2' r2 R2 U2' r2 R2 U' R U' R' // Permutation Parity
View at alg.garron.us

```
Step 	Time	STM	ETM 	STPS	ETPS
[COLOR="red"]Total	66.39	171	215	2.58	3.24[/COLOR]
					
Centres	11.2	29	39	2.59	3.48
					
Dedges	27.7	57	75	2.06	2.71
					
Redux	38.9	86	114
					
3x3	27.49	85	101	3.09	3.67
F2L	13.29	41	49	3.09	3.69
LL	14.2	44	52	3.1	3.66
```






Spoiler: Solve 5 54.08



Scramble: u2 r2 D' U B2 U2 R F r2 B U2 F L r' U' L2 u2 r2 R D f2 u2 f F2 L' F r2 f2 D R' f2 B2 D2 f U2 R U u2 B2 u

y2 // Inspection
Centres
U2' r' F r // Yellow
U x' u l' U2' l x' l' U l U' l' U2' l // White
y x' F' U r2 U r' // Orange
x' r U' r' F x' U l2' U l2 // Green
r U r' F U r U' r' // Red and blue
Dedges
z' y2 L' U L y' R U R' U' y L' U L y' u' // 2 Dedges
y U' L' U L // RY
z2 y2 L' U L U y L' U L // GO 
u R U' R' // OB
d R U R' y U' L' U L u' // OW 
L' U L U U' R2' U R U' u L' U L u' // GW RB RG
3x3
x z' U' 3l U2' R U y' F' U L' U x' D' x' D // Cross
R' U R L' U L // F2L 1 
y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // F2L 2 
U2 L U L' U2' L U L' U' L U L' // F2L 3 
U L' U2' L U L' U' L // F2L 4 
U' L U F' U' L' U L F L' // OLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
Step 	Time	STM	ETM 	STPS	ETPS
[COLOR="red"]Total	54.08	149	171	2.76	3.16[/COLOR]
					
Centres	11.38	37	43	3.25	3.78
					
Dedges	22.47	48	58	2.14	2.58
					
Redux	33.85	85	101	2.51	2.98
					
3x3	20.23	64	70	3.16	3.46
F2L	13.51	43	49	3.18	3.63
LL	6.72	21	21	3.13	3.13
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Step 	Time	STM	ETM 	STPS	ETPS
[COLOR="red"]Total	54.61	140	165.33	2.51	3.03[/COLOR]
					
Centres	11.5	27.67	38	2.39	3.24
					
Dedges	23.07	48.33	60.33	2.08	2.64
					
Redux	34.9	78.33	99.67	2.18	2.88
					
3x3	19.92	61.67	68.33	3.06	3.42
F2L	13.17	38.67	43.67	3.08	3.47
LL	7.7	23.67	26	3.01	3.3
```









Spoiler: 42.54






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve



Scramble: D2 L u' f F2 r2 D' R2 f2 L' R B' f2 L f2 R r L' u f2 R u' f B R2 U' F' U' f2 U F' L F' U L2 B2 U2 f' R' F' 

Centres
x' // Inspection
U2' r U' r' // Orange
x' u' y' U' l' U2 l // Red
z' x' l2' U l2 r U' r' // Blue
x' U2' r U' r' x2' // Green
r2 U' r2' x2 r2 U' r2 // Yellow and White
Dedges
z2 U' 2U R U' R' U2' y R U' R' U' y R U' R' u' // 3 Dedges
R U' R' u // BO
z2 y' U R U' R' u' L' U L // BW
U y' U L' U L U2' u L' U L // RW
u' z2 U y' L' U L // RY
u L' U L // RG
u2' U (U' y) L' U L u // last 3 
3x3
x U' 3r' U' L' 3l x' D R D // Cross
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L 1 
R U' R' y R' U' R // F2L 2
U' L' U L y' R' U2' R // F2L 3
U R U' R' y' R' U2' R // F2L 4 
U' R U R' U' R U' 3l' U' x' U' F R U R' // OLL
U2' U R' U' R y R2 3u R' U R U' R 3u' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us



```
Step	Time 	STM	ETM 	STPS	ETPS
[COLOR="red"]Total	42.54	140	163	3.29	3.83[/COLOR]
					
Centres	9.64	25	32	2.59	3.32
1st	0.98	4	4	4.08	4.08
2nd 	1.88	5	8	2.66	4.26
3rd	2.63	6	8	2.28	3.04
4th	1.16	4	5	3.45	4.31
5th&6th	2.99	6	7	2.01	2.34
					
Dedges	15.94	52	60	3.26	3.76
					
Redux	25.58	77	92	3.01	3.6
					
3x3	16.96	63	71	3.71	4.19
Cross	3.4	7	10	2.06	2.94
F2L	10.08	34	41	3.37	4.07
LL	6.88	29	30	4.22	4.36
```









Spoiler: 45.43+45.72






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 45.43



Scramble:u' L2 R' r2 f D' L' U' F' f' D' f' u2 F U D L' U2 D' L u' f2 u2 f r U2 f' F2 L B F' L D u' f R B L B' L' 

y2 z' // Inspection
Centres
D2 U2' r' // Yellow
x' z' D' U2' L' l2' x' z' U' r U2' r' // White
z x' r2 U' r2 // Green 
x2' U' l' U' l // Red
x' F' l' U l U' l' U2 l // Orange Blue
r2 U2' D2' r2 // Fix Centres
Dedges
z' y u R U' R' y U2' y L' U L R U' R' u' // 3 Dedges
y L' U L // BO
U2 u' R U' R' u U' L' U L // BW 
U u' y L' U L u // OW 
z2 y U2 y R U' R' // OY
U2' u L' U L // RW
u' U R' d R U R' U' y L' U L u' // RY GY
3x3
x2 D' x U' x2' R U2' // Cross
x' L' U' L U L' U L U R U R' // F2L 1 
U' L' U L U' y' L' U L // F2L 2 
U R U' R' y U2' R' U' R // F2L 3 
U' y2 R' U2' R U R' U' R // F2L 4
U3' r2 x' U2' x U2' l U2' r' U2' r U2' x U2' r U2' x' r' U2' r2 // OLL Parity
x R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
Step	Time 	STM	ETM 	STPS	ETPS
[COLOR="red"]Total	45.43	146	177	3.21	3.9[/COLOR]
					
Centres	11.88	28	37	2.36	3.11
1st	0.93	2	3	2.15	3.23
2nd 	3.94	8	12	2.03	3.05
3rd	1.66	3	5	1.81	3.01
4th	1.82	4	5	2.2	2.75
5th&6th	2.37	8	9	3.38	3.8
Fix     1.24	3	4	2.42	3.23
					
Dedges	15.78	49	60	3.11	3.8
					
Redux	27.66	77	97	2.78	3.51
					
3x3	17.77	69	80	3.88	4.5
Cross	2.2	4	7	1.82	3.18
F2L	9.18	39	46	4.25	5.01
LL	8.59	30	34	3.49	3.96
```






Spoiler: 45.72



Scramble: r2 F' R2 B2 r' f U' L2 B2 L' R2 D' L' r2 U B r2 L' D2 r' B2 D R2 D' F R L F R u2 F' L f2 B2 U u' L U f2 R2

z y' // Inspection
Centres
U r' // Blue
x' U' r U r' y z' U' r' z U' l' U2' l // Green 
z x r x l' U' x' r U x' U l // Yellow and red
x' U B' x' l' U2' l // White and orange
x' z r2 U2 D2' r2 // Fix Centres
Dedges
z' y' L' U L u' R U' R' // GW
z2 U2' y L' U L R U' R' y u // 3 Dedges
R U' R' // YO
u L' U L // BO
u' U' y R U' R' u' // BW
z2 y' U R U' R' // BR
u U2 L' U L d R U R' U' y L' U L u' // BY OW
3x3
z2 U2' L' U L' U' x' U' // Cross
x' U2' R U R' L U' L' // F2L 1 
y' U R U' R2' U R // F2L 2 
U' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L 3 
y' U L' U L U2' y' R U R' // F2L 4
U R' U' R y' x' R U' R' x U R x' U R' x // OLL
U2 R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us



```
Step	Time 	STM	ETM 	STPS	ETPS
[COLOR="red"]Total	45.72	133	164	2.91	3.59[/COLOR]
					
Centres	10.92	26	39	2.38	3.57
1st	0.17	2	2	11.76	11.76
2nd 	3.96	10	15	2.53	3.79
3rd&4th	3.5	6	8	1.71	2.29
5th&6th	2.37	5	8	2.11	3.38
Fix	0.92	3	6	3.26	6.52
					
Dedges	19.98	48	54	2.4	2.7
					
Redux	30.9	74	93	2.39	3.01
					
3x3	14.82	59	71	3.98	4.79
Cross	2.2	6	8	2.73	3.64
F2L	10.07	34	41	3.38	4.07
LL	4.75	25	30	5.26	6.32
```


----------



## ilikecubing (May 26, 2012)

Can someone give this a try plz,its a 45 second solve when I started cubing.I really want to see how my F2L was at that time


----------



## dinostef (May 26, 2012)

Could maybe someone reconstruct the solves from the video? I would be very thankful :


----------



## cuber952 (May 26, 2012)

I don't expect much from this because the filmer was kinda far away. But if someone wants to try it it would be appreciated.


----------



## chrissyD (May 29, 2012)

dinostef said:


> Could maybe someone reconstruct the solves from the video? I would be very thankful





Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 10.32



Scramble: D2 U B2 L2 B' R' D F2 U F' R' U' B2 L' D' R B R2 U2 

y // Inspection
L U' F R2 D2 R' F R // Cross
U' U R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // F2L 1 
R U2' R' U' R U R' // F2L 2 
U' L' U' L // F2L 3 
y2' U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4
U' f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2 U' y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	10.32	65	6.3	68	6.59	[/color]
F2L	6.18	41	6.63	43	6.96	
LL	4.14	24	5.8	25	6.04	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	60	63	63			
LL	40	37	37
```






Spoiler: Solve 2 12.67



Scramble: D' U' B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B L D2 L' D' B2 F D L' R' F2 U B'

z2 y // Inspection
R y' R D' R2 y' R' F R // Cross 
y' R' U2 R y' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 1 
y' U' y' R U2' R2' U' R // F2L 2 
y' U' U R U2' R' U R U' R' // F2L 3 
U' R' U R // F2L 4 
U2 l U2 L' U' L U' l' // OLL 
U' L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2' y L U' L' U // PLL 
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[color="red"]	12.67	58	4.58	66	5.21	[/color]
F2L	7.44	36	4.84	43	5.78	
LL	5.23	22	4.21	23	4.4	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	59	62	65			
LL	41	38	35
```






Spoiler: Solve 3 11.11



Scramble: F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D R2 B F' L U' R2 B' U B2 R U2 B' R2 F 

z2 y' // Inspection
R' L U' r U' x' D2 R' F R // Cross
y' R U R' U' y U' R U R' // F2l 1 
y2' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 2
y U R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 3 
U' y U2' R' U R // F2L 4
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' // OLL
U y' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL 
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[color="red"]	11.11	60	5.4	68	6.12	[/color]
F2L	6.86	37	5.39	43	6.27	
LL	4.25	23	5.41	25	5.88	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	62	62	63			
LL	38	38	37
```






Spoiler: Solve 4 9.81



Scramble: R2 B2 D' U B2 U' R2 B2 L D R' B2 F' L R' D' F2 L2 

x2 // Inspection
R2 L U L F' D2 R' F R // Cross 
y' U' y' U y' R' U' R U2 L U L' // F2L 1 
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 2 
R' U R // F2L 3 
y' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4 
U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	9.81	62	6.32	67	6.83	[/color]
F2L	6.42	40	6.23	44	6.85	
LL	3.39	22	6.49	23	6.78	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	65	65	66			
LL	35	35	34
```






Spoiler: Solve 5 (8.37)



Scramble: D' U2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 F2 L' U L' D' R U' R2 B' R U

x2 y // Inspection 
U2 L U2 L F' R' D' R' // Cross
y' R U' R' U y' R' U R // F2L 1 
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 2
y2' R U2' R' U' R U R' // F2L 3 
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L 4 
R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U2 // AUF
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	8.37	46	5.5	49	5.85	[/color]
F2L	6.09	38	6.24	41	6.73	
LL	2.28	8	3.51	8	3.51	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	73	83	84			
LL	27	17	16
```






Spoiler: Solve 6 11.37



Scramble: U L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U' R' F' R F' R2 D' L B F' D' F L' U'

x2 y' // Inspection
L' F' L U' R y R2 // Cross
y U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // F2L 1 
U y' U R' U' R // F2L 2
y' U R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 3 
y' U R' U R // F2L 4
U3 r U' r' U' L U F U' L' // OLL 
U y' U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' // PLL Fail
U L2 l2' U L2 l2' U2 L2 l2' U L2 l2' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	11.37	71	6.24	78	6.86	[/color]
F2L	4.9	31	6.33	37	7.55	
LL	6.47	40	6.18	41	6.34	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	43	44	47			
LL	57	56	53
```






Spoiler: Solve 7 9.68



Scramble: B2 D L2 D' F2 U' R2 U' R F2 D2 L2 F L' B2 R B D' F L'

z2 y' // Inspection
L' U r U' r' R D' F R2 // X-Cross
U y' R U R2' U' R // F2L 2
y' R' U2' R U2' R' U R // F2L 3
y' U2 R' U R U' R' U R // F2L 4 
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // PLL

View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	9.68	53	5.48	56	5.79	[/color]
F2L	5.78	30	5.19	30	5.19	
LL	3.9	23	5.9	26	6.67	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	60	57	54			
LL	40	43	46
```






Spoiler: Solve 8 11.81



Scramble: D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B D' F' R B2 U2 B U L' F2 U' R2 U2

y2 // Inspection
L D U' L' U L y R' F R' // X-Cross
y' y U' U y' R' U' R y U' R U R' // F2L 2 
y' U2' R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 3
y U2' R' U' R y U' R U R' // F2L 4
U' f' L' U' L U f // OLL
U R2 R2 M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 // PLL 
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	11.81	56	4.74	64	5.42	[/color]
F2L	6.69	34	5.08	42	6.28	
LL	5.12	22	4.3	22	4.3	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	57	61	66			
LL	43	39	34
```






Spoiler: Solve 9 (13.00)



Scramble: U L2 B2 D L2 B2 D L2 U2 F' D' B' D F' R' D R U F R' 

z2 y' // Inspection
D L' R D' U' F R' // Cross
y R U R' U2 L' U' L // F2L 1 
y U' R U R' y' U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 2
y U R' U R U2' R U2 R' y' U R' U' R // F2L 3 
y R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 4
F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F // OLL
U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2' U2 M' // PLL 
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	13	70	5.38	76	5.85	[/color]
F2L	8.25	45	5.45	51	6.18	
LL	4.75	25	5.26	25	5.26	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	63	64	67			
LL	37	36	33
```






Spoiler: Solve 10 10.60



Scramble: U2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 U' B U' R F U2 R' F D' U2 B' F'

x2 // Inspection
U' R' U2' R' F y R' D2 // Cross 
y' U y' U R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L 1 
y2 U' R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 2 
U' y R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 3 
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
U r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U2 R U l' U' x' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL

View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	10.6	67	6.32	73	6.89	[/color]
F2L	6.81	40	5.87	45	6.61	
LL	3.79	27	7.12	28	7.39	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	64	60	62			
LL	36	40	38
```






Spoiler: Solve 11 11.31



Scramble: U2 L2 D B2 D U B2 R' D L2 B U L D L B2 L2 D2 L' F' 

z2 // Inspection
L' F' L' D' R U' y' R2 // Cross
y R U R' U' y R U' R' // F2L 1
y' R U R' y' R U R' // F2L 2 
R' U2 R U L' U' L // F2L 3 
R' U' R y U' R U R' // F2L 4 
R' U' R U y' l U L' U' L l' // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	11.31	64	5.66	70	6.19	[/color]
F2L	7.18	34	4.74	39	5.43	
LL	4.13	30	7.26	31	7.51	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	63	53	56			
LL	37	47	44
```






Spoiler: Solve 12 10.58



Scramble: U B2 D' F2 D B2 D' L' U' R' F2 D' F R' F2 D' B D L U2

z2 // Inspection
R2' F R y' U' R' F R L // Cross 
y U R U' R' // F2L 1 
y U2' R U R' y U R U' R' // F2L 2 
U' y R U2' R' U' R U R' // F2L 3 
y R' U' R y U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 4 
R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	10.58	62	5.86	70	6.62	[/color]
F2L	6.67	39	5.85	46	6.9	
LL	3.91	23	5.88	24	6.14	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	63	63	66			
LL	37	37	34
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	10.93	61.7	5.69	67.8	6.21	[/color]
F2L	6.61	37	5.65	42.3	6.4	
LL	4.26	24.1	5.66	25.2	5.92	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	60	60	62			
LL	40	40	38
```



Spoiler: 10.20 AO5





```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	10.2	58.33	5.74	63.67	6.27	[/color]
F2L	6.1	35.33	5.95	40.33	6.62	
LL	3.85	22.67	5.83	24.67	6.3	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	60	61	63			
LL	40	39	37
```


----------



## chrissyD (May 31, 2012)

*Riley Woo*


Spoiler: 11.61 Ao12 (Unofficial)






Spoiler: Notes



Solve 12 is cut off near the end so I added the OLL and PLL myself, may not be accurate but is just so the statistics are right(ish)





Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 11.11



Scramble: R2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 B R' B' L2 F D' L F D2 L'

z2 y' // Inspection
U2 R' U R' F2 U r' U r // Cross
U' R U' R' L U' L' // F2L 1 
U' L' U2 L U' y L U L' // F2L 2 
U' R U R' U' y L U L' // F2L 3 
y' R U R' // F2L 4
U' R U R' U' x D' R' U R U' D // OLL
x' U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	11.11	59	5.31	65	5.85	[/color]
Cross+1	3.08	16	5.19	16	5.19	
F2L	6.4	35	5.47	38	5.94	
LL	4.71	24	5.1	27	5.73	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	58	59	58			
LL	42	41	42
```






Spoiler: Solve 2 11.89



Scramble: U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L' U R' F' U2 B U F2 L'

x' z2 // Inspection
R U L D x' U' R' U R' // Cross
U L' U L U2' L' U L // F2L 1
U' U R' U2 R U2' R' U R // F2L 2
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 3
U y' L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L 4
U U' f R U R' U' y x R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' M2 U r' R U2 M' U M2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS		
Total[COLOR="red"]	11.89	71	5.97	74	6.22	[/color]	
Cross+1	2.55	16	6.27	17	6.67		
F2L	7.58	45	5.94	47	6.2		
LL	4.31	26	6.03	27	6.26		
							
%	Time	HTM	ETM				
F2L	64	63	64				
LL	36	37	36
```






Spoiler: Solve 3 10.75



Scramble: F2 L' F U' R' D B2 U L' B2 R2 U R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 D

z2 // Inspection
D' L D2' U2 L F' // Cross 
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 1
L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L 2 
y' U L' U' L U2 L' U L // F2L 3 
y U' R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
U' l' U' r x' U R U' r' F // OLL
U U2 M2' U' r' R U2 M' U' r2 R2 U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS		
Total[COLOR="red"]	10.75	60	5.58	63	5.86	[/color]	
Cross+1	3.58	14	3.91	14	3.91		
F2L	7.08	37	5.23	39	5.51		
LL	3.67	23	6.27	24	6.54		
							
%	Time	HTM	ETM				
F2L	66	62	62				
LL	34	38	38
```






Spoiler: Solve 4 10.99



Scramble: U2 L2 R2 U L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 B' U2 L U2 L' U' L' D' L' F'

y' x // Inspection
r R U F2 R' D2' // X-Cross
U U' R U R2' U' R // F2L 2
U' L U' L' U L U L' // F2L 3 
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U2 M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' // PLL

View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	10.99	58	5.28	58	5.28	[/color]
Cross+1	1.69	6	3.55	6	3.55	
F2L	6.32	32	5.06	32	5.06	
LL	4.67	26	5.57	26	5.57	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	58	55	55			
LL	42	45	45
```






Spoiler: Solve 5 11.92



Scramble: U2 F2 L2 B2 L B2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U' R2 U' L' B U' L' U2 L2

z2 y // Inspection
D' U' R2 L2 // Cross
U R U R' // F2L 1
U U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // F2L 2 
y U U' R U' R2' U R // F2L 3 
y' U' R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L 4
U l' U' L' U R U' L U // OLL
x' U2 U2' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2' // PLL 
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	11.92	56	4.7	60	5.03	[/color]
Cross+1	2.25	8	3.56	8	3.56	
F2L	7.55	32	4.24	34	4.5	
LL	4.37	24	5.49	26	5.95	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	63	57	57			
LL	37	43	43
```






Spoiler: Solve 6 12.82



Scramble: U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 R U B' L' B F' L' R' D' B2 F2 U2

z2 y' // Inspection 
U L' R' F U L2' D2 // Cross
R U' R' y R' U' R // F2L 1
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L 2 
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 3 
U L' U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L // F2L 4 
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL 
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	12.82	73	5.69	75	5.85	[/color]
Cross+1	3.39	13	3.83	14	4.13	
F2L	8.14	40	4.91	42	5.16	
LL	4.68	33	7.05	33	7.05	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	63	55	56			
LL	37	45	44
```






Spoiler: Solve 7 10.99



Scramble: R2 F' L2 D F' L U' F2 B U F2 R' B2 U2 R2 D2 R' D2 R F2 L

x' // Inspection
D B' R U l L D' // Cross
L U' L' U' y U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 1 
U' L U2 L2' U' L // F2L 2 
R U' R' U y' R' U R // F2L 3 
U2 L' U' L y' U' R U R' // F2L 4 
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' // PLL

View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	10.99	58	5.28	61	5.55	[/color]
Cross+1	4.36	19	4.36	20	4.59	
F2L	8.38	40	4.77	43	5.13	
LL	2.61	18	6.9	18	6.9	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	76	69	70			
LL	24	31	30
```






Spoiler: Solve 8 11.86



Scramble: F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 D' F2 D' L' U' B2 F L2 U L R2 D' F

x' // Inspection
U D x' R' U' L' R' F U L2 // Cross
F2 r U2 r' // F2L 1
y2 U R U' R' U y' R' U R // F2L 2 
U' R U R' U R U R' // F2L 3 
y' U2 U R U' R' // F2L 4
U' r' R U R U R' U' R' F R F' M' // OLL
M2 U r' R U2 M' U M2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	11.86	59	4.97	63	5.31	[/color]
Cross+1	3.36	13	3.87	14	4.17	
F2L	8.02	34	4.24	38	4.74	
LL	3.84	25	6.51	25	6.51	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	68	58	60			
LL	32	42	40
```






Spoiler: Solve 9 (12.9)



Scramble: L' B' U2 D' L' D2 R2 F B2 R B2 R B2 D2 R' B2 L D2 F2

x2 // Inspection
D2 R' F2 L2 D2 // Cross
R U' R2' U R // F2l 1 
U L' U' L y' U R' U' R U2' R' U R // F2L 2 
L' U' L y' U R' U' F R F' // F2L 3+4 
U2' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U2 U2 x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	12.9	56	4.34	59	4.57	[/color]
Cross+1	3.19	10	3.13	10	3.13	
F2L	8.1	31	3.83	33	4.07	
LL	4.8	25	5.21	26	5.42	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	63	55	56			
LL	37	45	44
```






Spoiler: Solve 10 11.98



Scramble: L' D F' L F U' D2 F' L' B2 U D2 B2 D F2 B2 D B2 R2 U2

x2 // Inspection
U l' U L U R' U' x' D' // Cross
U' U y' R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L 1 
U L U L' U L U L' // F2L 2 
U2 y' R' U R // F2L 3 
R U R' U' y' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L 4 
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // PLL

View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	11.98	69	5.76	73	6.09	[/color]
Cross+1	3.47	17	4.9	19	5.48	
F2L	8.14	44	5.41	48	5.9	
LL	3.84	25	6.51	25	6.51	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	68	64	66			
LL	32	36	34
```






Spoiler: Solve 11 (10.3)



Scramble: D B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U F2 D L' R2 F' R2 B' F2 R' D2 B2 U R

y // Inspection
r' L' B' U x' R' D' U' L // Cross
U L' U' L // F2L 1 
U' R U2 R' y U' R' U' R2 U' R' // F2L 2 
U' R U R' y' U' R U' R' // F2L 3 
y U R U' R' U' R U2' R' U R U R' // F2L 4
R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	10.3	53	5.15	57	5.53	[/color]
Cross+1	2.22	12	5.41	13	5.86	
F2L	7.55	42	5.56	46	6.09	
LL	2.75	11	4	11	4	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	73	79	81			
LL	27	21	19
```






Spoiler: Solve 12 11.79



Scramble: F' R2 B L2 R2 U2 B' U2 B L2 F L D' R2 F2 L' R' D U2 F R2

z' y // Inspection
U x U R' F r U // Cross
x' R' U' R U2' R' U R // F2L 1 
U L' U' L U' y' L' U' L // F2L 2
U y L' U L // F2L 3
y' R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L 4 
U' R U R' U R d' R U' R' F' // OLL
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	11.79	57	4.83	63	5.34	[/color]
Cross+1	3.38	13	3.85	15	4.44	
F2L	7.18	32	4.46	32	4.46	
LL	4.61	25	5.42	31	6.72	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	61	56	51			
LL	39	44	49
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	11.61	60.3	5.26	63.9	5.57	[/color]
Cross+1	3.05	13.2	4.24	14	4.49	
F2L	7.57	36.8	4.94	39.2	5.25	
LL	4.15	24.1	5.9	25.5	6.21	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	65	60	60			
LL	35	40	40
```






*Cameron Brown* (Camcuber)


Spoiler:  10.65 Ao5 (Unofficial)






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 10.81



Scramble: U2 L' F' R' L' U' B U R' D2 R' U B2 U' D' L2 U' B2 R2 L2 D

x2 // Inspection
U2 R D y' F R2 D2 R' // Cross
R' U R U y' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 1 
y U2' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 2 
L U L' // F2L 3 
U' L' U L U' y L U' L' // F2L 4 
U U' U2' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	10.81	59	5.46	63	5.83	[/color]
Cross+1	3.9	18	4.62	20	5.13	
F2L	7.27	37	5.09	41	5.64	
LL	3.54	22	6.21	22	6.21	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	67	63	65			
LL	33	37	35
```






Spoiler: Solve 2 (9.42)



Scramble: U' B L' F2 U B' L' F2 L' B R D' L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 L2

x2 // Inspection
U' l U' R2' x D' L2 // Cross
U' y L U' L' // F2L 1 
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 2 
U U2' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 3 
U L' U L U' L' U L // F2L 4
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	9.42	57	6.05	60	6.37	[/color]
Cross+1	2.37	10	4.22	12	5.06	
F2L	6.14	38	6.19	40	6.51	
LL	3.28	19	5.79	20	6.1	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	65	67	67			
LL	35	33	33
```






Spoiler: Solve 3 10.06



Scramble: D R F L2 F' D' B' U L B' U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 B2

x' // Inspection
r' U' F' R' F' D2 // Cross
y U' R U' R' // F2L 1 
U' R' U2 R U' y' L U L' // F2L 2 
L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L 3 
U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R // F2L 4 
U2' r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U R' x' D R' U2 R D' R' U2' R2 F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	10.06	58	5.77	61	6.06	[/color]
Cross+1	2.33	10	4.29	11	4.72	
F2L	5.97	35	5.86	37	6.2	
LL	4.09	23	5.62	24	5.87	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	59	60	61			
LL	41	40	39
```






Spoiler: Solve 4 (11.33)



Scramble: U2 F' R F2 B2 R' L B' R F' R U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D B2 U2

z2 y' // Inspection
D' L U L F' D2 L' D2 // Cross
L U' L' // F2L 1 
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 2 
L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L 3 
L U L' U2 U L U2' L' U' L U L' // F2L 4 
l U2' L' U' L U' l' // OLL
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	11.33	57	5.03	59	5.21	[/color]
Cross+1	2.7	11	4.07	11	4.07	
F2L	7.34	37	5.04	38	5.18	
LL	3.99	20	5.01	21	5.26	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	65	65	64			
LL	35	35	36
```






Spoiler: Solve 5 11.07



Scramble: R2 L D' R' L2 F2 L' D B2 R2 F' U' F2 U F2 D' R2 F2 B2 D

x' z // Inspection
r' U R' F2 D' // Cross
U2' R U R' // F2L 1 
y U R' U2' R U2' R' U R // F2L 2 
U2 R U R' y' U L' U2 L U2' L' U L // F2L 3 
y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4 
x' R U' R' F' R U R' x y R' U R // OLL
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	11.07	63	5.69	69	6.23	[/color]
Cross+1	1.71	9	5.26	9	5.26	
F2L	7.05	40	5.67	43	6.1	
LL	4.02	23	5.72	26	6.47	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	64	63	62			
LL	36	37	38
```






Spoiler: Statistcs





```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	10.65	58	5.64	61.33	6.04	[/color]
Cross+1	2.47	10.33	4.38	11.33	4.97	
F2L	6.82	37.33	5.54	39.67	5.98	
LL	3.85	21.67	5.71	22.33	6.06	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	65	64	64			
LL	35	36	36
```


----------



## ottozing (May 31, 2012)

allways scramble with white top green front


Spoiler: 8 3x3x3 Walkthroughs by esquimalt1






Spoiler: video













Spoiler: solve 1



D L2 U' L2 F' U' B2 R B D' L' B F R' F' R' D
y' z F M' F x' L R' - green cross
U R' U R U L' U' L - first pair
R' U2 R U2 R' U R - second pair
L U2 L' R U' R' - third pair
U' L U L' U y' L' U' L - fourth pair
F U R U' F' Rw U R' U' Rw' - OLL(CP)
U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 - PLL





Spoiler: solve 2



R2 D' U' B2 U' L F' D' U L2 D' R' D R' F' R B2 R' B'
y' x' M' D' x' y' R Uw' R Uw' - orange cross
U2 y R U' R' y L' U2 L - first pair
U2 y R' U R2 U' R' - second pair
y' U' R U R' U L U L' - third pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' - fourth pair
Lw U Lw' L U L' U' Lw U' Lw' - OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' - PLL





Spoiler: solve 3



F2 U' L2 U' B R2 B2 R U' F' U' L' U' L2 R2 F' U' B2 U2
z' y Uw' R' F U' L2 D - orange cross
L U2 L' - first pair
U' R U R' U R' U' R y U' L' U L - second pair
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' - third pair
y U2 R' U R U2 R' U R - fourth pair
Rw' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 Rw - OLL(CP)
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 - PLL





Spoiler: solve 4



D L2 F2 D L2 D' F' D F' U R D2 L D' L2 U2 L2 R' F'
y' U x L2 R' F U' R2 - red cross
R U R' y U2 R U R' - first pair
L U L' y L U L' - second pair
U R U2 R2 U' R - third pair
R U2 R' U R U' R' - fourth pair
R' U' R' F R F' U R - OLL
R2 Uw' R U' R U R' Uw R2 Fw R' Fw' - PLL





Spoiler: solve 5



L2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 D2 R' F2 L' U' B' F' U' R F2 L D' F
x y2 D' L' y' L2 y R2 F2 - blue Xcross
y L U' L' U L U L' - second pair
R U' R' U' y' R' U' R2 U' R' - third pair + fourth pair setup
U' R U' R' U y L' U' L - fourth pair
U R' U R U2 R' U' F' U F U R - OLL
U' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U - PLL





Spoiler: solve 6



R2 F2 L2 B' D U R U2 B D2 F' L R D2 B' L' R2 D
x z' F' U' R' D M' U' M x' L2 U L2 - orange Xcross
R' U2 R U' y' L U L' - seconds pair
U' L' U L y U' L U L' - third pair
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L - fourth pair
Rw U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' F' U F - OLL(CP)
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' - PLL





Spoiler: solve 7



D2 B2 F2 U R B2 R2 U2 B L' B' L' B R B' R U' L R'
x' L F' R2 D' L - green Xcross
y' U' L U' L' U y' R U' R' - second pair
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L' - third pair
U2 y' R U R' U' R U R' - fourth pair
U' F R U R' U' F' Fw R U R' U' Fw' - OLL
y' F' L' U L U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L' F - PLL





Spoiler: solve 8



D' R2 D U' R2 F2 D2 F2 R' B D2 B' R2 F U2 F' R' B' U'
Uw L' F L U2 L' D' - white Xcross
U' R U2 R' U2 L' U' L - second pair
R' U2 R U R' U' R - third pair
y' R' U' R U2 R' U R - fourth pair
U' R U B' U' R' U R B R' - OLL
U' U' U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' - PLL


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 1, 2012)

Method is K4.


----------



## Brest (Jun 4, 2012)

*Alex Lau* (5BLD) - 6.13 single



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]Gr1ROqAG504[/youtubehd]


D2 R2 D2 R' F2 U2 B2 U' F' U2 F' D' R B F U L2 D' F

y // inspection
U' r' F // LF block
R' U' R U' U' B // LB pair
U' r' U M' U2 r' U' R2 // RB block
r' U2 M2' U2 R U' r' // RF pair
U U R U R' U R U2' R' // CMLL
M' U' M' // EO
U' M U2 M' U' r M' R' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.13	41	6.69	44	7.18[/COLOR]

Lblock	1.36	9	6.62	10	7.35
Rblock	2.06	15	7.28	15	7.28
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	3.42	24	7.02	25	7.31[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.27	8	6.30	9	7.09
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	1.44	9	6.25	10	6.94[/COLOR]
L10P	2.71	17	6.27	19	7.01

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock/F2B	40%	38%	40%
Rblock/F2B	60%	63%	60%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	56%	59%	57%[/COLOR]

CMLL/Total	21%	20%	20%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	23%	22%	23%[/COLOR]
```


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 4, 2012)

zz pl0x?




B' F L' R2 F2 R' D' U' R' B2 U B2 F2 D2 R' F L F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R U2 R'


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 4, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> zz pl0x?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: video



Scramble: B' F L' R2 F2 R' D' U' R' B2 U B2 F2 D2 R' F L F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R U2 R'

U D' x D U z U R z' D2 x' R D2 // EOLine
U R U' R2 // F2L 1 
U' R2 U2' R' U' R U' R2 // F2L 2 
z U' R U' R' U' // F2L 3 
U' R U z' U' z U' R2 U z' U' z U' R U // F2L 4
z' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL
R2 U R U z' U' z U' R' U' R' U R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	20.14	56	2.78	68	3.38	[/color]
EOL+1	7.57	13	1.72	17	2.25	
F2L	13.41	37	2.76	46	3.43	
LL	6.73	19	2.82	22	3.27	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	67	66	68			
LL	33	34	32
```


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 4, 2012)

Brest said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
BREST! WHY U NO TELL ME? Thanks a lot for that. Yay for no slow FB Turnspeed


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 5, 2012)

U F2 D2 U' B2 D R2 D2 L2 U R2 F' D2 F' R L U F U2 R D U2

Scramble with white on bottom, and solve CFOP with white Cross

Can anyone please reconstruct this ? The information i have is 
OLL was FRU R' U' F' , PLL was a skip(i guess AUF though)

Also i m almost sure i dint bother about the 2 made up pairs while making my cross


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 5, 2012)

How could we possibly reconstruct that only knowing the OLL???


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 5, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> How could we possibly reconstruct that only knowing the OLL???


 
I m sorry, I just got a PB on this solve (which was over 1.5 seconds better than previous) so i blanked out and forgot anything i had done
Now that i think of it, i have to agree that its almost impossible to get there without excessive brute force. Thanks anyway


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 5, 2012)

It's alright, if you could try and find your cross it'd be much easier. 

U F2 D2 U' B2 D R2 D2 L2 U R2 F' D2 F' R L U F U2 R D U2

y2 B' R2 L D' L D'

or maybe - 

R2 D R' F' L2 D2


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 5, 2012)

Finally got it, (luckily a friend of mine got the same oll and pll skip on his 1st attempt )

Scramble= U F2 D2 U' B2 D R2 D2 L2 U R2 F' D2 F' R L U F U2 R D U2
Cross= y' R' F2 U' B L2 D2 6/6
F2L 1 = L' U L U' y L U' L' 7/13
F2L 2 =y' U' R U' R' 4/17
F2L 3 = U2 L U' L' 4/21
F2L 4= y2 U L' U' L U L' U' L 8/29
OLL = F R U R' U' F' 6/35
PLL = U 1/36
36 moves in 7.62 seconds= 4.72 TPS ( Thats why the solved dint feel even a little fast)


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 5, 2012)

can someone find a simplified scramble from a reconstruction for me? just got a new pb of 11.05 with the following solve. yellow ontop blue infront.

R U B' L F'//EOLine and set up for block 1 (5,5)
R U2 L2 // block 1 (3,8)
R U2 R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R //block 2 (11,19)
U' L' U R U' L U R' //coll (8,27)
M2 u M2 u2 M2 u M2 //epll (7,34)

would like to see someone better than me try this.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 5, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> can someone find a simplified scramble from a reconstruction for me? just got a new pb of 11.05 with the following solve. yellow ontop blue infront.
> 
> R U B' L F'//EOLine and set up for block 1 (5,5)
> R U2 L2 // block 1 (3,8)
> ...



F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 R' D' L R2 U2 B F R F2 U (22f)


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Could anyone reconstruct these for me? I would like to know what my turn speed is like.
Scrambles in description

Clicky


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 5, 2012)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> Could anyone reconstruct these for me? I would like to know what my turn speed is like.
> Scrambles in description
> 
> Clicky



I hope both yours and mine get done, because I have an A012 on video that's 0.02 ahead from your Ao5 and I'd like to compare our TPS. xD


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 5, 2012)

If you're only worried about TPS why don't you just count the moves (estimate if necessary) and calculate TPS from there?


----------



## pdilla (Jun 6, 2012)

Onegai!


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 10, 2012)

Spoiler: 4x4x4










I believe this is the scramble... looks like it

F2 B' R u' B2 u' U B u' B' F' D' F f' B D r u' r' f r' D f' D' L B2 r2 f U R2 u2 r' R' F u2 L U B2 u U

Method is K4



Spoiler: 3x3x3










And while your at it... 

F2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 R2 B D2 F2 U F' D L B2 L' D F2

Method is Roux


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 10, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> Spoiler: Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: 4x4



Scramble: F2 B' R u' B2 u' U B u' B' F' D' F f' B D' r u' r' f r' D f' D' L B2 r2 f U R2 u2 r' R' F u2 L U B2 u U

z' y2 // Inspection
Opposite Centres
r U' r // White
z y U' x' U r U2 r' // Yellow
3 Dedges
z x' U' r U // BW
x' 3r U 3r' R r2 R' U r' 3r2 L U' // GW 
x r U r' 3r' U // OW
2 Corners
R U' R2' U R U' R' U // WOB
x2 U2 R' x R' U' R' U // WGO
Remaining Centres
x' U 3r2 U2 U r U r2' // Orange
r U2 r2' U2 r2 U2 r' U2' 3r' r U2 3r r' // Blue
3r r' U2 3r' r // Red/Green
2 Corners
U 3l U' R' U // WBR
R x U' R2' U R U' R' U // WRG
Top Corners
z' y R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2' R // CO
L' U' L U 3r U' 3r' L' U L U L' U' 3r U // CP
F3L
x' U R U' 3r 2r' U R' U' 3r' r // uOB
U' 3r r' U' L U 3r' // uRG
r U' L' U 3r' r U' R U 3r r' U' R' // dOB
3r r' U R' U' 3r' r U R // dBR 
U r R' U R' U' r' R U R // uBR
U2 L U' L' r x' U L' U' 3r r' // dRG
U' L' U L 3r r' L' U' L U 3r' r // uGO
L' U r R' U' L U r' R // dGO
ELL
3r r' L' U' L U 3r' r U' L' U L // GY
R' U' R U 3r' R U' R' U 3r // BY
r R' 3r' r D2 3r r' U2 3r' r D2 3r r' U2 r' R // OY/RY
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	STM	HTPS	ETPS	
Total[color="red"]	63.5	221	220	3.48	3.46	[/color]
						
F2C	3.57	8	8	2.24	2.24	
						
1x3x4	12.43	41	40	3.3	3.22	
						
Centres	8.84	25	25	2.83	2.83	
						
Layer	4.23	13	13	3.07	3.07	
Corners						
						
Corners	6.7	24	23	3.58	3.43	
						
F3L	17.53	80	75	4.56	4.28	
						
ELL	10.2	26	23	2.55	2.25
```






Spoiler: 3x3



Scramble: F2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 R2 B D2 F2 U F' D L B2 L' D F2

x2 // Inspection
D' R2 L U2' L' U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' // LBlock
R U' R' U' R U2' R2' U' R U' M' U' R U R' U R U' R' // RBlock
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' r // CO 
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L // CP
U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' // EO
U2 L2 l2 U' // EP
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	STM	STPS	
Total[color="red"]	16.61	71	4.27	64	3.85	[/color]
						
Lblock	3.67	13	3.54	13	3.54	
Rblock	4.83	20	4.14	19	3.93	
F2B	8.5	33	3.88	32	3.76	
						
CMLL	4.57	22	4.81	22	4.81	
LSE	3.54	16	4.52	10	2.82	
L10P	8.11	38	4.69	32	3.95	
						
%	Time	HTM	STM			
Lblock	22	18	20			
Rblock	29	28	30			
F2B	51	46	50			
						
CMLL	28	31	34			
LSE	21	23	16
```


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for those, I will look at the closer tomorrow afternoon :tu

Thought I messed up the 4x4 scramble and it turns out I did D' instead of D


----------



## tx789 (Jun 11, 2012)

I tried reconstruct a 4x4 awhile ago and gave up once i reached the 3x3 stage and saw on alg.garron.us that there were still two edges

could someone please check the edge paring for mistake and complete the reconstruction




 
Fw2 Bw2 B' D2 Bw U' Uw Dw2 D' Fw2 Dw' Fw' L2 B' Rw' D R2 Fw R' Uw' L' Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 D' Lw U' B' Uw2 F2 Dw Lw2 R2 U' L2 U2 D2 B D' R2
x2//insection
D' U' Rw U' Rw2 //yellow
U' z' U Rw' z U2 Rw U2 Rw'//white
z' x2 F Rw2//blue
x'3 U' x' Rw U2 Rw' x2 U2 Rw'2 U Rw2//red
x' F Rw U Rw' F' Rw U Rw' U Rw U2 Rw'//L2C //centers
x' (Rw' l) L' U' Rw' x U L' U' x R' U' R U Rw//OW and OB egdes
U2 R U x' Rw F R F' Rw'//WR egde
x U L' U' Rw' U' R' U F U' R F' U Rw//WB and YO egdes 
x U' L F L' z' Rw L U L' U' Rw'//YR
F L' y' Lw' U2 Lw' U2 F2 Lw' F2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw2//L2E //egdes


----------



## jla (Jun 12, 2012)

Could someone reconstruct this? Would be very appreciated 

Reconstruct this


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 12, 2012)

*Alex Lau* 8.55 Ao12



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 8.22



Scramble: D' U' B2 U' R2 D' R2 B F2 L' B2 D' L B2 U2 F L D' R U

y' // Inspection
U' x E2' L2 l2' x' U' L' // LBlock
r' U' R2 U2 M' R' U' R // RB Block
R U' R' U2 R U R' // RF Pair
U' U2 R' U L' U2 R U' r' U2 r L // CMLL
U M' U M' U M U' M' // EO
U' M U2 M U // UL/UR
U2 r' R U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	STM	STPS	
Total[color="red"]	8.22	50	6.08	48	5.84	[/color]
						
Lblock	1.64	7	4.27	5	3.05	
Rblock	2.26	15	6.64	14	6.19	
F2B	3.9	22	5.64	19	4.87	
						
CMLL	1.73	12	6.94	12	6.94	
LSE	2.59	16	6.18	17	6.56	
L10P	4.32	28	6.48	29	6.71	
						
%	Time	HTM	STM			
Lblock	20	14	10			
Rblock	27	30	29			
F2B	47	44	40			
						
CMLL	21	24	25			
LSE	32	32	35
```






Spoiler: Solve 2 9.05



Scramble: B2 U2 R2 D2 U F2 U L' U' B D' F' L2 F2 R' F' R' D2 F D'

z y' // Inspection
R r' u' r U2 l R U' L' // LBlock
U' R' U' R' U M' U2 r' U' R // RB Block
R U' M' U' r' U2 r U r' // RF Pair
U2' U2 x' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 r // CMLL
U M' U M U' M' U M // EO
U M' U2 M U' M2' U' // UL/UR
M U2 R r' U2 M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	STM	STPS	
Total[color="red"]	9.05	69	7.62	56	6.19	[/color]
						
Lblock	1.56	9	5.77	8	5.13	
Rblock	2.97	20	6.73	18	6.06	
F2B	4.53	29	6.4	26	5.74	
						
CMLL	2	10	5	10	5	
LSE	2.52	30	11.9	20	7.94	
L10P	4.52	40	8.85	30	6.64	
						
%	Time	HTM	STM			
Lblock	17	13	14			
Rblock	33	29	32			
F2B	50	42	46			
						
CMLL	22	14	18			
LSE	28	43	36
```






Spoiler: Solve 3 8.40



Scramble: L2 U B2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U R U L2 U2 L2 R' B' D' R2 D2 F2 

y // Inspection
R' U R U' r' F' R U L U2 R U' // LBlock
x U' r U R U R r' U r U2 r' U' R // RB Block
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // RB Pair
U2' R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 // CMLL 
U M' U2 M U // UL/UR
U2 r' R U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	STM	STPS	
Total[color="red"]	8.4	60	7.14	55	6.55	[/color]
						
Lblock	2.14	12	5.61	12	5.61	
Rblock	2.7	21	7.78	20	7.41	
F2B	4.84	33	6.82	32	6.61	
						
CMLL	1.8	14	7.78	14	7.78	
LSE	1.76	13	7.39	9	5.11	
L10P	3.56	27	7.58	23	6.46	
						
%	Time	HTM	STM			
Lblock	25	20	22			
Rblock	32	35	36			
F2B	58	55	58			
						
CMLL	21	23	25			
LSE	21	22	16
```






Spoiler: Solve 4 7.93



Scramble: D R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 D' L2 B' F' D2 L' D R2 F U' R' U' 

y2 // Inspection
D B' U F' // LBlock
U' r U R' U' R' U' R U' R' r' U' R // RB Block
R r' U r U' R' // RF Pair
U' F2 R U' R' U R U R' l' U' R U' // CMLL
x' U R r' U' R r' // EO
U' R r' U2 M' // UL/UR
U' R r' U2 M' U2 M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	STM	STPS	
Total[color="red"]	7.93	56	7.06	49	6.18	[/color]
						
Lblock	1.07	4	3.74	4	3.74	
Rblock	2.23	18	8.07	18	8.07	
F2B	3.3	22	6.67	22	6.67	
						
CMLL	1.8	13	7.22	13	7.22	
LSE	2.83	21	7.42	14	4.95	
L10P	4.63	34	7.34	27	5.83	
						
%	Time	HTM	STM			
Lblock	13	7	8			
Rblock	28	32	37			
F2B	42	39	45			
						
CMLL	23	23	27			
LSE	36	38	29
```






Spoiler: Solve 5 7.81



Scramble: D' L2 B2 D' U B2 F2 U2 F' L2 U' R' B2 U' L B2 L B2 U B'

y // Inspection
D R r' U2 r R' M' x' U' x R U2' R' U2 F' // LBlock
x' l2' l M' U2 r' U' R // RB Block
r U R' // RF Pair
U U' R U2' R' U2 l' U R U' // CMLL
x' M' U2 R r' // UL/UR
U' M' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	STM	STPS	
Total[color="red"]	7.81	46	5.89	38	4.87	[/color]
						
Lblock	2.83	14	4.95	11	3.89	
Rblock	1.7	11	6.47	10	5.88	
F2B	4.53	25	5.52	21	4.64	
						
CMLL	1.5	10	6.67	10	6.67	
LSE	1.78	11	6.18	7	3.93	
L10P	3.28	21	6.4	17	5.18	
						
%	Time	HTM	STM			
Lblock	36	30	29			
Rblock	22	24	26			
F2B	58	54	55			
						
CMLL	19	22	26			
LSE	23	24	18
```






Spoiler: Solve 6 (10.91)



Scramble: F2 D' B2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 B D' B' L' R B' U' F' D2 U2 R2 D2

z y' // Inspection
U r' U M' U2 x' U M' D // LBlock 
x R2 U r U R2 U' R' U' R U R' U2 R2 U' R' // RF Block
U' U M' U r M' R' U2 R' U R // RB Pair
U' F2 R U' R' U R U l' R' U' R U' // CMLL
x' M' U M' U M U' M' // EO
U M' U2 M' U' M2' U // UL/UR
E2 M E2 M // EP
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	STM	STPS	
Total[color="red"]	10.91	80	7.33	64	5.87	[/color]
						
Lblock	2.14	10	4.67	8	3.74	
Rblock	3.8	28	7.37	25	6.58	
F2B	5.94	38	6.4	33	5.56	
						
CMLL	2.1	13	6.19	13	6.19	
LSE	2.87	29	10.1	18	6.27	
L10P	4.97	42	8.45	31	6.24	
						
%	Time	HTM	STM			
Lblock	20	13	13			
Rblock	35	35	39			
F2B	54	48	52			
						
CMLL	19	16	20			
LSE	26	36	28
```






Spoiler: Solve 7 8.83



Scramble: U L2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D F D2 F' L2 R2 B D' R' U' B' L

z' // Inspection
r' L' U L u R2 U R2 U' F2 // LBlock 
U' R' U' R' U R U r' U2 M' r U R' // RF Block
R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // RB Pair
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL
U2 R r' U M' // EO
U M' U2 M U' M2' // UL/UR
U U2 R r' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	STM	STPS	
Total[color="red"]	8.83	65	7.36	57	6.46	[/color]
						
Lblock	2.3	10	4.35	10	4.35	
Rblock	2.6	25	9.62	24	9.23	
F2B	4.9	35	7.14	34	6.94	
						
CMLL	1.8	8	4.44	8	4.44	
LSE	2.13	22	10.33	15	7.04	
L10P	3.93	30	7.63	23	5.85	
						
%	Time	HTM	STM			
Lblock	26	15	18			
Rblock	29	38	42			
F2B	55	54	60			
						
CMLL	20	12	14			
LSE	24	34	26
```






Spoiler: Solve 8 8.41



Scramble: F2 U' B2 L2 D U' R2 U L U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' F' L' U R2 

y' // Inspection
R u2 l' U R2 r' U x' // LBlock
U' r U R2 U' r U' R' U2 R r' R U R' // RF Block
R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // RB Pair
U R U R' U R U2' R' // CMLL
U' M' U M' // EO
U2 M' U2 M U M2' U // UL/UR
M2' U2 M U2 R r' // EP
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	STM	STPS	
Total[color="red"]	8.41	64	7.61	55	6.54	[/color]
						
Lblock	1.87	7	3.74	7	3.74	
Rblock	3	25	8.33	24	8	
F2B	4.87	32	6.57	31	6.37	
						
CMLL	1.1	9	8.18	8	7.27	
LSE	2.44	23	9.43	16	6.56	
L10P	3.54	32	9.04	24	6.78	
						
%	Time	HTM	STM			
Lblock	22	11	13			
Rblock	36	39	44			
F2B	58	50	56			
						
CMLL	13	14	15			
LSE	29	36	29
```






Spoiler: Solve 9 8.80



Scramble: U L2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F D U2 R B2 L2 B' L' R' B' F2

z' y // Inspection
R U' F2 r x' U2 R U' x // LBlock
U r U R2 U R U R' U2 R U R' // RF Block
U R' U R U' R' U' r // RB Pair
U R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
U M' U M' U M U' M' // EO
U' M2' U // UL/UR
M U2 M' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	STM	STPS	
Total[color="red"]	8.8	61	6.93	54	6.14	[/color]
						
Lblock	1.77	7	3.95	7	3.95	
Rblock	3.3	20	6.06	20	6.06	
F2B	5.07	27	5.33	27	5.33	
						
CMLL	1.5	12	8	12	8	
LSE	2.23	22	9.87	15	6.73	
L10P	3.73	34	9.12	27	7.24	
						
%	Time	HTM	STM			
Lblock	20	11	13			
Rblock	38	33	37			
F2B	58	44	50			
						
CMLL	17	20	22			
LSE	25	36	28
```






Spoiler: Solve 10 9.10



Scramble: F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U R2 B2 L' B U L2 U' L F R B F' D2 

y // Inspection
r' D R2 U' B // LBlock
U r U R U R U2' R' U R // RB Block 
U' R U' R' U2 M' r U R' // RF Pair
U2' U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL
U' M' U M' U2 M' U M' // EO
U2 M U2 M' U' // UL/UR
M M' U2 M' U2 M // EP
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	STM	STPS	
Total[color="red"]	9.1	65	7.14	54	5.93	[/color]
						
Lblock	1.17	5	4.27	5	4.27	
Rblock	2.9	20	6.9	19	6.55	
F2B	4.07	25	6.14	24	5.9	
						
CMLL	1.57	11	7.01	11	7.01	
LSE	3.46	29	8.38	19	5.49	
L10P	5.03	40	7.95	30	5.96	
						
%	Time	HTM	STM			
Lblock	13	8	9			
Rblock	32	31	35			
F2B	45	38	44			
						
CMLL	17	17	20			
LSE	38	45	35
```






Spoiler: Solve 11 (6.94)



Scramble: R2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F R' F R2 F' L D F U B L2 B2 

z2 // Inspection
r M' R' U R' F U' r U r' x' U x // LBlock
U R U' R U M' U R' // RF Block
R' U' R U' R' U' r // RB Pair
r M' R' U M U M' // EO 
U' r M' R' U // UL/UR
M U2 M' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	STM	STPS	
Total[color="red"]	6.94	50	7.2	39	5.62	[/color]
						
Lblock	2.46	12	4.88	10	4.07	
Rblock	2.03	16	7.88	15	7.39	
F2B	4.49	28	6.24	25	5.57	
						
CMLL	0	0	0	0	0	
LSE	2.45	22	8.98	14	5.71	
L10P	2.45	22	8.98	14	5.71	
						
%	Time	HTM	STM			
Lblock	35	24	26			
Rblock	29	32	38			
F2B	65	56	64			
						
CMLL	0	0	0			
LSE	35	44	36
```






Spoiler: Solve 12 8.95



Scramble: U2 F2 U L2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 R' F' L' D2 L' U B' F2 L F D 

x // Inspection
M' U2 M' B' R U L' U' r x' U F' // LBlock
U' r U R' U2 r' U2 r U R' // RF Block
U2' R' U R U' r R2' U r // RB Pair
U' U U' R' U r U2 R' l' U R U' L // CMLL
U' R r' U' M' // EO
U r M' R' // UL/UR
U' M M' U2 M' U2 M // EP
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	STM	STPS	
Total[color="red"]	8.95	67	7.49	57	6.37	[/color]
						
Lblock	2.33	13	5.58	11	4.72	
Rblock	2.7	19	7.04	19	7.04	
F2B	5.03	32	6.36	30	5.96	
						
CMLL	2.1	13	6.19	13	6.19	
LSE	1.82	22	12.09	14	7.69	
L10P	3.92	35	8.93	27	6.89	
						
%	Time	HTM	STM			
Lblock	26	19	19			
Rblock	30	28	33			
F2B	56	48	53			
						
CMLL	23	19	23			
LSE	20	33	25
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	STM	STPS	
Total[color="red"]	8.55	60.7	7.13	52.4	6.11	[/color]
						
Lblock	1.94	9.2	4.63	8.2	4.16	
Rblock	2.67	19.9	7.31	19.1	6.93	
F2B	4.63	28.8	6.27	27.1	5.85	
					
CMLL	1.69	11.1	6.54	11	6.47	
LSE	2.37	21.9	9.01	15.1	6.22	
L10P	4.04	32.2	8.13	25.7	6.31	
						
%	Time	HTM	STM			
Lblock	22.69	15.16	8.84			
Rblock	31.23	32.78	13.95			
F2B	54.15	47.45	11.97			
						
CMLL	19.77	18.29	12.48			
LSE	27.72	36.08	17.19
```


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 12, 2012)

YOU ROCK :tu


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow sub 7 with only 5 tps!? Who else can do that!


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 12, 2012)

Solve 10 theres a dividing by zero error in stats... Is it just my phone?
Panda: one of those solves is sub8 with 4 TPS fullstep :3 
Roux foreva <3


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 12, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Solve 10 theres a dividing by zero error in stats... Is it just my phone?



Oh lol. Must learn to check things when done :3

Fixed.


----------



## jla (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...d-single-9-84)&p=753047&viewfull=1#post753047

Could someone check that I did everything right and calculate the %?


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 13, 2012)

jla said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...d-single-9-84)&p=753047&viewfull=1#post753047
> 
> Could someone check that I did everything right and calculate the %?



LL should be 4.59 (Total-F2L) 

Heres the percentages


```
%		Time	HTM	ETM
F2L/Total	53	61	62	
LL/Total	47	39	38
```

Percentages are done like this.

(Time/(Total/100) Eg.(5.25/(9.84/100) = (5.25/0.0984) = 53%

You don't have to do every single stat like this. You can just use spreadsheet or Excel which can do it all for you


----------



## jla (Jun 13, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> LL should be 4.59 (Total-F2L)
> 
> Heres the percentages
> 
> ...



Aha, do you have a template?


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 13, 2012)

jla said:


> Aha, do you have a template?



Yes here. Press download at the top right. You'll also need OpenOffice if you haven't already or anything that will open .ods files. The yellow boxes are the values you have to put in, the rest is done for you. The blue boxes are for averages so you don't have to input anything into them.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 13, 2012)

Would anyone try this? I would do it myself but I lost the scramble. I'm trying to keep reconstructions on all my sub 10's.






Solve starts at 1:17. Thanks.


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 13, 2012)

JackJ said:


> Would anyone try this? I would do it myself but I lost the scramble. I'm trying to keep reconstructions on all my sub 10's.
> Solve starts at 1:17. Thanks.



Scramble: L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' R' F' D L2 R2 F' R' D' L2

z2 // Inspection
R U2 y' R2' U' R' F R D' // Cross
y' U R U' R' // F2L 1 
y2' U R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 2 
y' R U' R' // F2L 3 
y U' R' U R // F2L 4
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL 
U2 U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // PLL 
View at alg.garron.us

```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	9.77	57	5.83	63	6.45	[/color]
Cross+1	2.43	12	4.94	14	5.76	
F2L	5.26	27	5.13	32	6.08	
LL	4.51	30	6.65	31	6.87	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	54	47	51			
LL	46	53	49
```


----------



## jla (Jun 14, 2012)

Now I understand how you and Brest can do so many reconstructions so quick!

EDIT: How did you figure out the scramble in the reconstruction above?


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 14, 2012)

jla said:


> How did you figure out the scramble in the reconstruction above?



Cube explorer. Basically input the colours you see in the inspection of the solve (this is where quality matters) and press generate (with white on top and green on front).


----------



## cubernya (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't really think I should make a thread about this, so I'm just putting it here.

What would you guys think about having a simple webpage where you could go, plug in the scramble and solution step by step, and time spent on each step, and then you could have the full post ready (coded and all)? It would automatically calculate STM and ETM, as well as STPS and ETPS. You can change the name of the steps, making it viable for all cubes and methods. I think I could upload it online, so just ask if you want to see a preview. It's very small ATM (5kb), so there's no question about it taking a long time.

Question for you guys: How could I go about doing the percentages, since you could change the steps with complete freedom. I was thinking just do the major 2 methods (CFOP and Roux), but this would cause problems for bigcubes and other methods.

Thoughts?


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 14, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I don't really think I should make a thread about this, so I'm just putting it here.
> 
> What would you guys think about having a simple webpage where you could go, plug in the scramble and solution step by step, and time spent on each step, and then you could have the full post ready (coded and all)? It would automatically calculate STM and ETM, as well as STPS and ETPS. You can change the name of the steps, making it viable for all cubes and methods. I think I could upload it online, so just ask if you want to see a preview. It's very small ATM (5kb), so there's no question about it taking a long time.
> 
> ...



Sounds good, would love to see a preview.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 14, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Sounds good, would love to see a preview.



Obviously lots of things to be done, but I've uploaded it. http://cubesites.webs.com/rpg.html
Now I just need some code to figure out how I can make stuff line up without tabs (since there is no tab in HTML, literally)

What do you think about having one for CFOP and one for Roux?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 15, 2012)

I think that would be fantastic. If I ever got into reconstructing it'd be useful. Even for counting moves of example solved it'd be useful for me.


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 15, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Obviously lots of things to be done, but I've uploaded it. http://cubesites.webs.com/rpg.html
> Now I just need some code to figure out how I can make stuff line up without tabs (since there is no tab in HTML, literally)
> 
> What do you think about having one for CFOP and one for Roux?



Looks good so far. I was thinking the times column should be narrowed down to just things like cross+1 and F2l as a whole since I've never gotten the time for each individual F2l. Also I think the stats could go in a separate box just like they are in our reconstructions.


----------



## jla (Jun 15, 2012)

@chrissyD, I'm trying to reconstruct some solves where I don't have the scramble, I use cube explorer but you can never see the green face during the solve, what do I do? Cube explorer just tells me that "The definition of the facelet colors are incomplete!"


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 15, 2012)

jla said:


> @chrissyD, I'm trying to reconstruct some solves where I don't have the scramble, I use cube explorer but you can never see the green face during the solve, what do I do? Cube explorer just tells me that "The definition of the facelet colors are incomplete!"



reconstruct the solve anyway. Then after the cross or a few moves press the apply move buttons on CE to match your reconstruction. this might reveal a few hidden colors you didn't see before. Another way is to do the whole reconstruction without the scramble and set alg.garron to solver instead of generator. alg.garron will reverse the reconstruction and show you the cube before the solve started. Only downside to this is the reconstruction has to be right. I'm not great at explaining these things so if you're still stuck then I could make a video on how to do it but I'm not sure when I can do that.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 15, 2012)

jla said:


> @chrissyD, I'm trying to reconstruct some solves where I don't have the scramble, I use cube explorer but you can never see the green face during the solve, what do I do? Cube explorer just tells me that "The definition of the facelet colors are incomplete!"



For me, Cube Explorer fills in some of the stickers automatically when it can be worked out.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 15, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Looks good so far. I was thinking the times column should be narrowed down to just things like cross+1 and F2l as a whole since I've never gotten the time for each individual F2l. Also I think the stats could go in a separate box just like they are in our reconstructions.



This is part of the problem with having it variable for all methods 
I guess I'll make one for CFOP and one for Roux (maybe other methods further on)


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 15, 2012)

I think that if it was integrated into alg.garron, then that would be really useful. You could have the reconstruction AND the TPS all copied from that little box. Consider PMing this to Lucas to see what he can do with it.


----------



## jla (Jun 15, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> reconstruct the solve anyway. Then after the cross or a few moves press the apply move buttons on CE to match your reconstruction. this might reveal a few hidden colors you didn't see before. Another way is to do the whole reconstruction without the scramble and set alg.garron to solver instead of generator. alg.garron will reverse the reconstruction and show you the cube before the solve started. Only downside to this is the reconstruction has to be right. I'm not great at explaining these things so if you're still stuck then I could make a video on how to do it but I'm not sure when I can do that.



This was crystal clear, thank you for the explanation. Might be back later tonight though, if I encounter any problems....


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 15, 2012)

jla said:


> This was crystal clear, thank you for the explanation. Might be back later tonight though, if I encounter any problems....



No probs 

I think this thread needs a some reconstructions now 

*Chris Dickson (Me)* 13.65 Ao12



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 13.00



Scramble: R2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 U F2 L B U2 L2 R' B' D' F' R2 D' U 

z2 // Inspection
D R' B' R2 U' F L F // Cross 
R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L 1 
U y' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L 2 
R U2 U' R' y' R' U R2 U R' // F2L 3 
U2' R' U R // F2L 4
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	13	63	4.85	65	5	[/color]
Cross+1	3.65	15	4.11	15	4.11	
F2L	8.79	36	4.1	38	4.32	
LL	4.21	27	6.41	27	6.41	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	68	57	58			
LL	32	43	42
```






Spoiler: Solve 2 12.15



Scramble: B2 D' L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 U' F R B2 U L' D' B' L' F' L 

z2 y // Inspection 
R U F2 D F D // Cross
U' y R' U R // F2L 1 
U2' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 2 
y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L 3 
y' U2' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // F2L 4
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	12.15	58	4.77	63	5.19	[/color]
Cross+1	3.28	10	3.05	11	3.35	
F2L	7.76	38	4.9	42	5.41	
LL	4.39	20	4.56	21	4.78	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	64	66	67			
LL	36	34	33
```






Spoiler: Solve 3 12.78



Scramble: B L2 U2 L2 B R2 U2 F L2 D2 B D' F2 D R B' L R' U' F' L 

x2 // Inspection
R2 U2' F R' y' r U' r' // Cross
U L' U' L U y' L U L' // F2L 1 
U R U' R' y' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L 2
y U' R' F R F' U R U R' // F2L 3 
U' R' U R U' y R U R' // F2L 4
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL 
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	12.78	63	4.93	69	5.4	[/color]
Cross+1	4.26	15	3.52	17	3.99	
F2L	8.43	44	5.22	49	5.81	
LL	4.35	19	4.37	20	4.6	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	66	70	71			
LL	34	30	29
```






Spoiler: Solve 4 (12.3)



Scramble: R2 F2 D2 L' F2 L U2 L' R2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 B U2 R F U2 F' 

x2 // Inspection 
R' F R D2' // Cross
U' y U' R U' R' y U R U' R' // F2L 1 
y R' U R U' y R U R' // F2L 2 
U2 R' U R // F2L 3 
y' U' R U R' // F2L 4 
r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
U' y R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	12.03	48	3.99	55	4.57	[/color]
Cross+1	2.03	13	6.4	15	7.39	
F2L	6.08	28	4.61	33	5.43	
LL	5.95	20	3.36	22	3.7	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	51	58	60			
LL	49	42	40
```






Spoiler: Solve 5 (15.04)



Scramble: D2 U2 F2 D2 F D2 F' R2 B U2 B' U B2 R' U2 L B2 U' L2 B2 

x2 // Inspection
R D L' F2 // Cross
y' R U' R' U' R U R' U' y' R U' R' // F2L 1 
y2' U2 L' U' L U y' L U L' // F2L 2
U2' R' U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 3 
U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // F2L 4 
U' f U R U' R' U R U' R' f' // EOLL
r U R' U' r' F R F' // COLL
U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	15.04	76	5.05	82	5.45	[/color]
Cross+1	2.86	15	5.24	17	5.94	
F2L	9.08	43	4.74	48	5.29	
LL	5.96	33	5.54	34	5.7	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	60	57	59			
LL	40	43	41
```






Spoiler: Solve 6 14.88



Scramble: R2 D L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D' U B U F' L2 D2 U' L R' U' R2 U' 

z2 y // Inspection
F' R' y U2 R2 y U R2 D // Cross
U2 L' U L // F2L 1 
U R' U R U y R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 2 
y U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 3 
y U y U' R U' R' y' U R' U' R // F2L 4 
U2 f U R U' R' U R U' R' f' // EOLL
U F' r U R' U' r' F R // COLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	14.88	75	5.04	82	5.51	[/color]
Cross+1	4.52	11	2.43	13	2.88	
F2L	9.73	40	4.11	47	4.83	
LL	5.15	35	6.8	35	6.8	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	65	53	57			
LL	35	47	43
```






Spoiler: Solve 7 13.55



Scramble: L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U F2 R D' B F' U L2 R' D' B2 U 

z2 // Inspection
F' U' R2 D2' R' D2'// Cross
y' R' U' R2 U R' // F2L 1 
y' R U' R' y' L' U' L // F2L 2 
U R U R' U' R' U R U' y L' U L // F2L 3 
y' U R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L 4 
R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	13.55	59	4.35	64	4.72	[/color]
Cross+1	3.42	11	3.22	12	3.51	
F2L	9.42	37	3.93	42	4.46	
LL	4.13	22	5.33	22	5.33	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	70	63	66			
LL	30	37	34
```






Spoiler: Solve 8 13.09



Scramble: B2 U R2 U2 R2 D L' B' R' L B2 R2 F U2 B L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' 

z2 y // Inspection
F U' r U' x' D' F' // Cross
y' U' R U R' U2 L' U' L // F2L 1 
U' R' U' R y U R' U R // F2L 2 
y' U' R' U' R U' y R U R' // F2L 3 
y' U' R U R' U' r U R' U' M // F2L 4 
R' F R F' y U' L' U L // OLL
y' M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	13.09	64	4.89	72	5.5	[/color]
Cross+1	2.99	14	4.68	16	5.35	
F2L	7.84	41	5.23	47	5.99	
LL	5.25	23	4.38	25	4.76	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	60	64	65			
LL	40	36	35
```






Spoiler: Solve 9 14.13



Scramble: L' D' L2 F' R' U2 R2 F R2 F L2 U' B2 D R2 U2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 

z2 // Inspection
F' D2 R' F2 y D' R' D // Cross
R' F R F' U2 y' R U R' // F2L 1 
y U2 L U L' U2 R' U' R // F2L 2 
U L U L' U L U' L' // F2L 3 
U U' y U' L' U L U y' R U' R' // F2L 4
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	14.13	68	4.81	73	5.17	[/color]
Cross+1	3.79	15	3.96	17	4.49	
F2L	9.63	41	4.26	46	4.78	
LL	4.5	27	6	27	6	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	68	60	63			
LL	32	40	37
```






Spoiler: Solve 10 14.54



Scramble: U B2 D F2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F' U' B' U L' R' F' D L2 R2 

z2 // Inspection
R' y' F' R' r U x' D // Cross
U' R' U R y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 1 
y' R' F R F' U2 y' R U R' // F2L 2 
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L 3 
y U' R' U R U2 R' U R // F2L 4 
U R U2 R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	14.54	71	4.88	77	5.3	[/color]
Cross+1	4.85	18	3.71	21	4.33	
F2L	9.13	42	4.6	48	5.26	
LL	5.41	29	5.36	29	5.36	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	63	59	62			
LL	37	41	38
```






Spoiler: Solve 11 14.54



Scramble: B2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 D F2 D B2 U2 L' F R2 U R' B' F D U' F2 

z2 y // Inspection
r U R' U2 D' x' D // Cross
R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 1 
y' R U' R' U2 y' U y' R U' R' // F2L 2 
y U2' R U2 R2' U' R // F2L 3 
U2' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 4
U R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
U y l' U R' D2 R U' R' z' R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	14.45	59	4.08	66	4.57	[/color]
Cross+1	3.62	13	3.59	14	3.87	
F2L	9.23	35	3.79	41	4.44	
LL	5.22	24	4.6	25	4.79	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	64	59	62			
LL	36	41	38
```






Spoiler: Solve 12 13.91



Scramble: L' U2 B2 D2 L' D2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' D' U R' D F' D B2 R' B 

x2 // Inspection
R' F R D' R2 D' R' // Cross
y y' U y' R U' R' U y' R' U R // F2L 1 
y' U R U' R' // F2L 2
U' R' U' R U' y' L U L' // F2L 3 
U U' R U2 R' U y' R' U' R // F2L 4
f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	13.91	62	4.46	70	5.03	[/color]
Cross+1	3.58	15	4.19	19	5.31	
F2L	8.12	36	4.43	43	5.3	
LL	5.79	26	4.49	27	4.66	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	58	58	61			
LL	42	42	39
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	13.65	64.2	4.71	70.1	5.13	[/color]
Cross+1	3.6	13.7	3.93	15.5	4.43	
F2L	8.74	38.9	4.49	44.2	5.1	
LL	5.02	25.1	5.1	25.9	5.24	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	64	60	62			
LL	36	40	38
```



Spoiler: 12.64 Ao5





```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	12.64	61.33	4.85	65.67	5.2	[/color]
Cross+1	3.26	14.33	4.29	15.67	4.68	
F2L	8.33	39	4.75	42.67	5.38	
LL	4.9	22.33	4.82	23.33	5.03	
						
%	Time	HTM	ETM			
F2L	63	60	62			
LL	37	40	38
```


----------



## cubernya (Jun 17, 2012)

Almost done with the CFOP part
http://cubesites.webs.com/rpgcfop.html

Just have to add the percent part of the stats and the forum formatting and it's done! Then ROUX!!!!!


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 17, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Almost done with the CFOP part
> http://cubesites.webs.com/rpgcfop.html
> 
> Just have to add the percent part of the stats and the forum formatting and it's done! Then ROUX!!!!!



hurry up for roux  I wanna start doing roux reconstructions


----------



## cubernya (Jun 17, 2012)

Done with CFOP. It works so simple, just put in the steps, and time for the 3 splits (C+1, F2L, LL), and it generates the entire post for you, in code and all.

Example reconstruction with RPGCFOP (updated with the exact code produced from it) : http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-(Great-angle)&p=751719&viewfull=1#post751719

Next up: RPGROUX...I'll probably start this Monday since I'm going to a concert tomorrow


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 17, 2012)

5BLD - Slow turning


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: First Solve (14.75)



Scramble: R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U L2 F2 U2 R' D2 B' R F' D' U' L' F' U2
z2 y' // Inspection
U' l' U' R' x' F //Square
r' U' M' U2 R' x' U x //First Block
U R' U' R' U' R' U' R2 U' r' U2 L F l' //Second Block
U' F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' // CMLL
U M' U M U M' U2 M' U M2 U' M U2 M' U2 //LSE 

alg.garron






Spoiler: Second Solve (12.85)



Scramble: L2 D' B2 U R B R U F' D2 B R' B2 D R2 D2 L R'

U' L F' l' u U' l U' //First Block 
R U' r2' U2 R' U R U' R U R' U' R U R' U //Second Block
U x' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 r //CMLL
U2 M' U M U M U2 M' U M U2 M U2 //LSE

alg.garron

It took me forever to find the scramble. I hope the reconstruction was as close as possible to the real thing.





First ever reconstruction. 
I will be doing roux reconstructions from now on. 
I will probably finish the avg 12 tomorrow.

EDIT: Adding solves here as i go on.


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 17, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Done with CFOP. It works so simple, just put in the steps, and time for the 3 splits (C+1, F2L, LL), and it generates the entire post for you, in code and all.
> 
> Example reconstruction with RPGCFOP (updated with the exact code produced from it) : http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-(Great-angle)&p=751719&viewfull=1#post751719
> 
> Next up: RPGROUX...I'll probably start this Monday since I'm going to a concert tomorrow



wow looks really good, Just a few things though, would it be possible to add options for things like X-cross and oll/pll skips and the option to make the last layer longer for people who use 2ll oll/pll?. Also would it be possible to add spoiler tags to the post with the first tag being something like


Spoiler:  Solve X (Time)



?

Nice job though, I didn't expect it to get done so quick :tu


----------



## cubernya (Jun 17, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> wow looks really good, Just a few things though, would it be possible to add options for things like X-cross and oll/pll skips and the option to make the last layer longer for people who use 2ll oll/pll?. Also would it be possible to add spoiler tags to the post with the first tag being something like
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Solve X (Time)
> ...





Spoiler:  Solve X (Time)



I was looking at those options, but it makes things really complicated. I'll revisit it after I'm done with the roux one

_I_ didn't expect it to get done so quick


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 17, 2012)

Can someone help me with the reconstruction? 

Got the scramble : R' F2 R F2 D2 R' B2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 L' F D' L R' D' R2







I cant manage to see what moves he does :/


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 17, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Can someone help me with the reconstruction?
> 
> Got the scramble : R' F2 R F2 D2 R' B2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 L' F D' L R' D' R2
> 
> ...



That's a tough one.

Scramble: R' F2 R F2 D2 R' B2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 L' F D' L R' D' R2

y2 z' // Inspection
D' x' U' r U' x U r' U2' r' F // LBlock
r L M' l' U R U' R U R' U2' R2 U R' // RB Block
R' U' R U R' // RF Pair
U L F2' R' F' R F' L' l' U2 L U r' F R U' // CMLL
r' R U r R' // EO
U L2 l2' U' L2 l2' // UL/UR 
U U' U L2 l2' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us



```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	STM	STPS	
Total[color="red"]	8.31	62	7.46	55	6.62	[/color]
						
Lblock	1.37	9	6.57	9	6.57	
Rblock	2.5	20	8	18	7.2	
F2B	3.87	29	7.49	27	6.98	
						
CMLL	2.03	16	7.88	16	7.88	
LSE	2.41	17	7.05	12	4.98	
L10P	4.44	33	7.43	28	6.31	
						
%		Time	HTM	STM		
Lblock/F2B	35	31	33			
Rblock/F2B	65	69	67			
F2B/Total	47	47	49			
						
CMLL/L10P	24	48	57			
LSE/L10P	29	52	43			
L10P/Total	53	53	51
```

Just trial and error will get you there. Don't give up


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow i was totally off haha.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 17, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> That's a tough one.
> 
> [STUFF]
> 
> Just trial and error will get you there. Don't give up



you're a wizard.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 18, 2012)

Done with the CFOP (revisited + all kinds of stuff)...if you need anything else, expect it to take a while

For the roux: What kind of steps should I put in, and what kind of skips should I put in? Also, what comparisons (like C+1/F2L)?


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 18, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Done with the CFOP (revisited + all kinds of stuff)...if you need anything else, expect it to take a while
> 
> For the roux: What kind of steps should I put in, and what kind of skips should I put in? Also, what comparisons (like C+1/F2L)?



Very nice works a treat :tu For roux I would add CMLL, EO,EP and UL/UR skips as they can happen quite often in an average. I've never seen anything like a whole second or first block skip. As for comparisons and stats I would use the same format as the reconstruction I did above for Biggreen.

One thing I've forgot to mention is maybe the ability to change the turn type, like from STM to HTM. I've only just realized this means changing the way it counts moves but it's not a big issue.

I'll try this out with the next average I reconstruct (can't find any good ones atm  ). The only problem I can see with reconstructing averages is I would have to input all the stats into the spreadsheet anyway since spreadsheet can calculate and average of 5/12. However I do like the fact it counts moves, I sometimes make mistakes with counting ETM and can lead to misleading stats.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 18, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Very nice works a treat :tu For roux I would add CMLL, EO,EP and UL/UR skips as they can happen quite often in an average. I've never seen anything like a whole second or first block skip. As for comparisons and stats I would use the same format as the reconstruction I did above for Biggreen.



That's exactly what I was thinking. As most roux solvers do, would the steps be square, block, square, block, cmll, eo, ul/ur, l4e?



> One thing I've forgot to mention is maybe the ability to change the turn type, like from STM to HTM. I've only just realized this means changing the way it counts moves but it's not a big issue.


This really isn't a big deal. Right now it literally just counts how many times a single turn shows up, so all I'd have to do it double the slices to get HTM.



> I'll try this out with the next average I reconstruct (can't find any good ones atm  ). The only problem I can see with reconstructing averages is I would have to input all the stats into the spreadsheet anyway since spreadsheet can calculate and average of 5/12. However I do like the fact it counts moves, I sometimes make mistakes with counting ETM and can lead to misleading stats.


I could _probably_ make something like this on a separate webpage, but this could be somewhat tricky.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 18, 2012)

Done with RPGROUX. Crazy fast since I already knew how to go about it 

http://cubesites.webs.com/rpgroux.html
CFOP: http://cubesites.webs.com/rpgcfop.html


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 19, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Done with RPGROUX. Crazy fast since I already knew how to go about it
> 
> http://cubesites.webs.com/rpgroux.html
> CFOP: http://cubesites.webs.com/rpgcfop.html




I love you. 

remind me the difference STM and HTM please?


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 19, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I love you.
> 
> remind me the difference STM and HTM please?



STM counts an M move as 1 move, HTM counts it as 2 moves


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 19, 2012)

STM counts slice turns as 1 turn, HTM counts them as two. M' = R L' = 2 turns in HTM.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey everyone, this has been killing me for ~30 minutes. I finally got a sub 9 single but am unable to find the solution. (I found it once but couldn't do it again to reconstruct)

F2 B U2 F2 B D2 R U' D R' U F' B' L' F D' U F2 R' B F' L' D U' F'

2x2: y x2 L' R2 D (maybe R2 L' D)
xcross: not sure, probably R' F R combo.
2nd pair: not sure
3rd pair: not sure
4th pair: (RB pair) I think R U' R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: R' U' R' F R F' U R
PLL: AUF

The 2nd or 3rd pairs alg was r' U' R U M' (I think it was the GO pair)

Not expecting too much, really just storing this for me to work on at a later time.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 19, 2012)

@Zcuber

"


Spoiler: Solve 1 (0.00)



Scramble:

// Inspection
// Square (0/0)
// Left Block (0/0)
// Square (0/0)
// Right Block (0/0)
// CMLL (0/0)
// EO (0/0)
// UL/UR (0/0)"

Youre missing the last one! :O 

you forgot to put : // L4E (0/0)

Its not on the rpgroux.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 19, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> @Zcuber
> 
> "
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Solve 1 (0.00)



Whoops forgot to change the number of steps when I redid it from CFOP to Roux... (All I had to do was change 9 to 10)

All fixed now 

For anyone wondering what RPG stands for: It's Reconstruction Post Generator



Spoiler: Blank RPGRoux Post






Spoiler: Solve 1 (0.00)



Scramble: 

// Inspection
// Square (0/0)
// Left Block (0/0)
// Square (0/0)
// Right Block (0/0)
// CMLL (0/0)
// EO (0/0)
// UL/UR (0/0)
// L4E (0/0)


```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	0.00	0	NaN	0	NaN[/color]

Lblock	0	0	0	0	0
Rblock	0	0	0	0	0
CMLL	0	0	0	0	0
L6E	0	0	0	0	0

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B	NaN%	NaN%	NaN%
Rblock/F2B	NaN%	NaN%	NaN%
F2B/Total	NaN%	NaN%	NaN%

CMLL/L10P	NaN%	NaN%	NaN%
L6E/L10P	NaN%	NaN%	NaN%
L10P/Total	NaN%	NaN%	NaN%
```


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 19, 2012)

After trying the RPG on an average of 5 for the first time there's a few things that could be fixed/changed.

1. When changing STM to HTM, STPS does not change to HTPS.

2. It would be much easier if we input the whole F2L time instead of F2L 2-4. I had to take the F2L time and minus the C+1 to get F2L 2-4. Would be easier to enter the whole F2L time first time round.

3. There could be a box to input the total solve time. With this the stats can figure out the LL time by doing "total time - F2l time". It just means I don't have to use a calculator to figure out the LL time. A bit fussy I know but It makes things much easier. 

4. When the stats calculates the F2L Time, I sometimes get somesort of rounding error where the value is many decimals long. See here, This could be solved by adding in what I said in #2

5. The scramble part of the post should be next to the closed bracket above. Would look like "


Spoiler: Solve 1 13.37



Scramble:" also the "/spoiler" tag should be directly next to the "/code" tag. This helps neaten things up and makes putting together an average easier.

That's about it. Normally a reconstruction might take me 8-10 minutes, that includes doing all the stats and typing in all the steps with my fail typing skills. This however made me spend about 5 mins on each of Tao Yu's solves so it only took me about half an hour


----------



## jonlin (Jun 19, 2012)

Plz?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;pRdO6lvXiMQ]http://youtu.be/pRdO6lvXiMQ[/video]

I'd reconstruct them myself, but I don't have the ability for about another week.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 19, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> After trying the RPG on an average of 5 for the first time there's a few things that could be fixed/changed.
> 
> 1. When changing STM to HTM, STPS does not change to HTPS.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Solve 1 13.37



1) That's just on the text end, not the actual calculation.
2) Easy, all I have to do is make it subtract the C+1 time from it and it works the same
3) Same as 2
4) I've set all the times and TPS to round to the 2nd secimal
5) Easiest of all of them

All 5 of the things you mentioned have been fixed on RPGCFOP. I'll get around to RPGRoux and fix the same things later


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 19, 2012)

Scrambles? I would like to do a few


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 19, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Scrambles? I would like to do a few



Video description 



theZcuber said:


> All 5 of the things you mentioned have been fixed on RPGCFOP. I'll get around to RPGRoux and fix the same things later



Cool  Will find another average to try it out


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 19, 2012)

Yayyyyy first ever full reconstruction! 



Spoiler: JonnyWhoopes 12.86Ao5 Roux






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 (16.18)



Scramble: R2 B2 D' F2 U R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' B L D2 F L' D L U' R D U2

// Inspection
D2 R D // Square (3/3)
z' y x' R2 U R2 U' R U' x' U x // Left Block (7/10)
R2 U r U R' U R' U' M2' U2' R U' R2' // Square (13/23)
U' R M' U' r' U r // Right Block (7/30)
U R B' U R' B' R U' R' B // CMLL (10/40)
// EO (0/40)
U' M2 U' M' U2' r' R U2' M2' // UL/UR (9/49)
U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 // L4E (6/55)
alg.garron


```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	16.18	55	3.40	60	3.71[/color]

Lblock	3.09	10	3.24	15	4.85
Rblock	5.24	20	3.82	20	3.82
CMLL	3.13	10	3.19	10	3.19
L6E	4.72	15	3.18	15	3.18

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B	37%	33%	43%
Rblock/F2B	63%	67%	57%
F2B/Total	51%	55%	58%

CMLL/L10P	40%	40%	40%
L6E/L10P	60%	60%	60%
L10P/Total	49%	45%	42%
```






Spoiler: Solve 2 12.51



Scramble: R2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F' R B R2 L B R' F2 R2 L

y' // Inspection
R' D' y R' U' // Square (4/4)
x' r' U // Left Block (2/6)
x2 L U R U2 R U' M2' U2' R' U R // Square (11/17)
U2 R U2 R' U' M' r U' R' U' R U R' U' x R' U R U' // Right Block (18/35)
M2 U r' R U' M2' // EO (6/41)
U2' r' R U M2 U // UL/UR (6/47)
r' R U2 M' U2 M2 // L4E (6/53)


```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	12.51	53	4.24	57	4.56[/color]

Lblock	2.38	6	2.52	8	3.36
Rblock	6.24	29	4.65	31	4.97
CMLL	0	0	0	0	0
L6E	3.89	18	4.63	18	4.63

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B	28%	17%	21%
Rblock/F2B	72%	83%	79%
F2B/Total	69%	66%	68%

CMLL/L10P	0%	0%	0%
L6E/L10P	100%	100%	100%
L10P/Total	31%	34%	32%
```






Spoiler: Solve 3 12.87



Scramble: L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B L2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' B' D' L U'

z2 // Inspection
R U' R' U R L U' l' // Square (8/8)
R' U' R U R' U2 x U' L // Left Block (8/16)
U R U R U R' U' R2 U' R' U r' U' r // Square (14/30)
U2 R U2 R' U' r U r' // Right Block (8/38)
x R' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 x' // CMLL (9/47)
M' U M' U2 r' R U M' // EO (8/55)
U2 M2 // UL/UR (2/57)
U' r' R U2 M' U2 M2 // L4E (7/64)


```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	12.87	64	4.97	67	5.21[/color]

Lblock	2.78	16	5.76	17	6.12
Rblock	4.16	22	5.29	22	5.29
CMLL	2.2	9	4.09	11	5.00
L6E	3.73	17	4.56	17	4.56

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B	40%	42%	44%
Rblock/F2B	60%	58%	56%
F2B/Total	54%	59%	58%

CMLL/L10P	37%	35%	39%
L6E/L10P	63%	65%	61%
L10P/Total	46%	41%	42%
```






Spoiler: Solve 5 (11.70)



Scramble: R2 U' R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 U R B' L B2 D2 U2 B R L2 U2

x z2 // Inspection
U' L2' // Square (2/2)
x' y r2 R2' U2 x U' // Left Block (4/6)
x' r' R U' R U R2 U' R2' // Square (8/14)
RUR'U' RUR'U' RUR' r' R // Right Block (13/27)
U' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CMLL (17/44)
r' R U' M' // EO (4/48)
U' r' R U2 r' R U // UL/UR (7/55)
U2' M' U2 M' // L4E (4/59)
alg.garron


```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	11.70	59	5.04	63	5.38[/color]

Lblock	1.8	6	3.33	9	5.00
Rblock	4.56	21	4.61	22	4.82
CMLL	2.34	17	7.26	17	7.26
L6E	3	15	5.00	15	5.00

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B	28%	22%	29%
Rblock/F2B	72%	78%	71%
F2B/Total	54%	46%	49%

CMLL/L10P	44%	53%	53%
L6E/L10P	56%	47%	47%
L10P/Total	46%	54%	51%
```


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 19, 2012)

Spoiler: Cameron Brown 11.1 Ao5 (Unofficial)






Spoiler: Video



Video says 11.51 but it's actually 11.1









Spoiler: Solve 1 10.79



Scramble: R' B2 L U2 B' D' R L' U L U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D'

z2 // Inspection
U B L U2 L F' // Cross (6/6)
U2' R' U R // F2L 1 (4/10)
U L2 U2 L' U' L U' L U' L // F2L 2 (10/20)
U' R U2 R' y' U R' U' R // F2L 3 (8/28)
R U' R' // F2L 4 (3/31)
r' r U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL (13/44)
R U R' U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U R // PLL (15/59)


```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	10.79	59	5.47	60	5.56[/color]

Cross+1	2.31	10	4.33	10	4.33
F2L	6.08	31	5.1	32	5.26
LL	4.71	28	5.94	28	5.94

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	38%	32%	31%
F2L/Total	56%	53%	53%
LL/Total	44%	47%	47%
```






Spoiler: Solve 2 (13.61)



Scramble: U D F U2 R L' D' R2 D' L' U' B2 R2 D R2 F2 U' D F2 U2

x y2 // Inspection
L U x' D L R2 // Cross (5/5)
U R' U2' R U' R' U R // F2L 1 (8/13)
U2' R U R' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 2 (11/24)
y U R2 U2' R U R' U R2' // F2L 3 (8/32)
U2 U L U2' L' U' L U L' // F2L 4 (9/41)
U2 U l' U R' U' R2 x' U2 y l' U R U' // OLL (12/53)
x' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2' // PLL (13/66)


```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	13.61	66	4.85	72	5.29[/color]

Cross+1	2.24	13	5.8	14	6.25
F2L	8.55	41	4.8	43	5.03
LL	5.06	25	4.94	29	5.73

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	26%	32%	33%
F2L/Total	63%	62%	60%
LL/Total	37%	38%	40%
```






Spoiler: Solve 3 (10.64)



Scramble: F2 D' R2 F' R' L U B2 D' F' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D2

z2 // Inspection
U L' D' L2 F' D // Cross (6/6)
U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // F2L 1 (8/14)
U R U2 R' y' U R' U' R // F2L 2 (8/22)
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 3 (11/33)
U' y' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4 (8/41)
U2 F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL (14/55)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // PLL (11/66)


```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	10.64	66	6.2	68      6.39[/color]

Cross+1	2.25	14	6.22	14	6.22
F2L	5.47	41	7.5	43	7.86
LL	5.17	25	4.84	25	4.84

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	41%	34%	33%
F2L/Total	51%	62%	63%
LL/Total	49%	38%	37%
```






Spoiler: Solve 4 11.37



Scramble: B2 R F2 U' L' U2 R' U F B' R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U

z2 y' // Inspection
L R' U F2 // Cross (4/4)
y' R' U' R // F2L 1 (3/7)
U L U' L' U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L 2 (12/19)
U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 3 (12/31)
y R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L 4 (7/38)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL (8/46)
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R l R' r U' // PLL (14/60)


```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	11.37	60	5.28	62	5.45[/color]

Cross+1	2.4	7	2.92	8	3.33
F2L	7.04	38	5.4	40	5.68
LL	4.33	22	5.08	22	5.08

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	34%	18%	20%
F2L/Total	62%	63%	65%
LL/Total	38%	37%	35%
```






Spoiler: Solve 5 11.13



Scramble: R B R' F' B' U' B' L' F' R L' F' R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D R2

x' // Inspection
D' U L x' R D' R D' // Cross (7/7)
U R' U' R U2' R' U R // F2L 1 (8/15)
U L' U' L y' U' R U R' // F2L 2 (8/23)
y U' L U' L' U L U L' // F2L 3 (8/31)
U R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 4 (8/39)
U2 r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL (11/50)
U' U2' R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' // PLL (14/64)


```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	11.13	64	5.75	68	6.11[/color]

Cross+1	2.54	15	5.91	16	6.3
F2L	6.32	39	6.17	42	6.65
LL	4.81	25	5.2	26	5.41

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	40%	38%	38%
F2L/Total	57%	61%	62%
LL/Total	43%	39%	38%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS	
Total[COLOR="red"]	11.1	63.33	5.5	66	5.71	[/color]
Cross+1	2.32	12.33	5.35	12.67	5.6	
F2L	6.48	39.33	5.56	41.67	5.86	
LL	4.86	25	5.07	26.33	5.41	
						
%		Time	HTM	ETM		
F2L/Total	58	62	62			
LL/Total	42	38	38
```


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 19, 2012)

@Zcuber

when you click EO skip, the bar on the right where you put time, goes away. so i unclicked it and left EO blank. 
also you should put it so i can enter full time.


----------



## lachose (Jun 19, 2012)

I didn't really tested it but what about winter variation cases and OLLCP ? It's used by the best "CFOP" solvers (ok, it's not exactly CFOP if you do this but it's more and more used by CFOP solvers though so I think that should be an option). Anyway, great initiative and this tool looks really nice and useful for people who likes reconstructions !


----------



## cubernya (Jun 20, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> @Zcuber
> 
> when you click EO skip, the bar on the right where you put time, goes away. so i unclicked it and left EO blank.
> also you should put it so i can enter full time.



1) Hmm...I think I know what the problem is (same way I handled OLL skip on CFOP)
2) Funny, I actually just started work on that


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 20, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Yayyyyy first ever full reconstruction!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. I consistently suck at second block. Helps a ton. Thanks!


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 20, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Wow. I consistently suck at second block. Helps a ton. Thanks!



No problem bro.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 20, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> @Zcuber
> 
> when you click EO skip, the bar on the right where you put time, goes away. so i unclicked it and left EO blank.
> also you should put it so i can enter full time.



Full time = easy
EO skip part = PITA even compared to CFOP (CFOP had 2 steps = easy, Roux had 3 steps = hard)

Regardless, it's done now!

Let me know if there's any other bugs or errors that you find


----------



## cubernya (Jun 20, 2012)

On RPGCFOP, I just added an alg.garron link! It was actually a lot simpler than I thought it would be, and was relatively quick to code (~30 mins). Although minor, it also brings out all times and TPS to 2 decimals

I'll do the same with Roux later, but it's record heat and I'm dying


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 22, 2012)

Anybody have reconstructions of old world record solves? like when the record was 20 seconds, or more?


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 22, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Anybody have reconstructions of old world record solves? like when the record was 20 seconds, or more?



Check page one of this thread, 5th post. First WR ever


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Does some kind soul want to reconstruct these for me? 



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 25, 2012)

Ill do some more later.




Spoiler: Solve 8 (8.77)



Scramble: L' B2 U' R2 L' U2 B' U2 B D F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U'

y' // Inspection
D' x U L U D2 R D2 // X-Cross (7/7)
x' R U R' U' y L' U L // F2L 2 (7/14)
U F' U' F // F2L 3 (4/18)
U' R' U' R y U' R U R' // F2L 4 (8/26)
U2' R' U' l' U R x' F' U R // OLL (9/35)
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // PLL (13/48)
View at alg.garron


```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	8.77	48	5.47	53	6.04[/color]

Cross+1	1.55	7	4.52	8	5.16
F2L	5.43	26	4.79	30	5.52
LL	3.34	22	6.59	23	6.89

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	29%	27%	27%
F2L/Total	62%	54%	57%
LL/Total	38%	46%	43%
```


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 28, 2012)

Can someone please help reconstruct? I'm especially interested in finding out the TPS, as from the video it looks pretty fast


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 28, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Spoiler: Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scramble: L B2 U' D L B R2 L' U2 B R' D2 F' L B' R D' L' F' U' D B2 D2 L2 F' 

y // Inspection
// Corners
x' U' R' U L2 U' R U r2 x'
y U2 L D' L' U2 L D L'
y' U L' D2' L U' L' D2 L
x U x' U2 L' D' L U2 L' D r U'
// Edges
x' r' R U2 r' R U2 R' U R 
U' r2' R2 U R' U' R 
B r' U' r2' R2 U L U' x U' L' U r2' R2 U'
r x' U x' U' R2 U r2' R2 U' R2 U
x U R' U' r2' R2 U R U'
x' U' R' U r2' R2 U' R U 
r' x U L U' r2' R2 U x r' U'
r B x' L U' r2' R2 U x r' U'
x R' U R U' r2' R2 U R' U' R 
View at alg.garron.us


```
[b]Step		Time 	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS	[/b]
Memo		17.92					
[color="red"]Execution 	26.24	118	4.5	135	5.14	[/color]
Corners		10.51	34	3.24	40	3.81	
Edges		15.73	84	5.34	95	6.04
```

I'm a complete Bld noob so I have barely any idea what you were doing


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBSyCKqxwFA&feature=plcp
anyone? I actually want to see my solves


----------



## Brest (Jun 29, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> Spoiler: Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: 1st solve - 11.80



L2 U2 F2 L R' D F L2 R' F2 R' F R2 B' R2 U2 R2 U L2

y' x2 // inspection
M2' U2 L' U x' // LF block
R' U' R U' B // LB pair
U R' U R r U' R U' R U' R' // RF block
M U M' U2 r' U' r // RB pair
U2 x' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R // CMLL
M' U2 M' U M' // EO
U' M' U2 M' U2 M2' U' M2' U2 M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.80	52	4.41	63	5.34[/COLOR]

Lblock	2.77	10	3.61	14	5.05
Rblock	3.43	18	5.25	19	5.54
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	6.20	28	4.52	33	5.32[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.20	9	4.09	11	5.00
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.40	15	4.41	19	5.59[/COLOR]
L10P	5.60	24	4.29	30	5.36	

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock/F2B	45%	36%	42%
Rblock/F2B	55%	64%	58%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	53%	54%	52%[/COLOR]

CMLL/Total	19%	17%	17%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	29%	29%	30%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 U2 F2 L R' D F L2 R' F2 R' F R2 B' R2 U2 R2 U L2

y' x2 // inspection
M2' U2 L' U x' // LF block
R' U' R U U' U' x' U x // LB pair
U R' U R r U' R U' R U' R' // RF block
R r' U M' U2 r' U' r // RB pair
U U x' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R // CMLL
M' U2 M' U M' // EO
U' M' U2 M' U2 R' r2 R' U' M' R' r U2 M' R' r // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 12.13



D B2 L2 D B2 L D2 L F' U' R' U2 B' F R' F R F2

z // inspection
D' L' y // LB block
U R' U' M F // LF pair
U' r2 M' U r' R' U' R U R' U M' R' U R // RB block
U2' r U M U R' U' r U R' // RF pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL
U' M U M U M' U M' // EO
M2' U // UL/UR
M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2 M2' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.13	70	5.77	78	6.43[/COLOR]

Lblock	1.46	7	4.79	9	6.16
Rblock	4.64	27	5.82	28	6.03
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	6.10	34	5.57	37	6.07[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.33	16	6.87	16	6.87
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.70	20	5.41	25	6.76[/COLOR]
L10P	6.03	36	5.97	41	6.80

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock/F2B	24%	21%	24%
Rblock/F2B	76%	79%	76%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	50%	49%	47%[/COLOR]

CMLL/Total	19%	23%	21%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	31%	29%	32%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D B2 L2 D B2 L D2 L F' U' R' U2 B' F R' F R F2

z // inspection
D' L' y // LB block
U R' U' R r' F // LF pair
U' r2 M' U r' R' U' R U R' U M' R' U R // RB block
U' U' r U R' M2' r U R' U' r U R' // RF pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL
U' r' R U l L' U M' U M' // EO
U U' R' M' r U // UL/UR
M' U2 R' M' r U2 M' U2 R' M' r U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - 11.23



x y2 // inspection
D' r' U' R' F // LF block
R2 U R U' R U' x' U R' L' // LB pair
U M' U R2 U2' R' U R2 r' U2 M2' U2 R U' R' // RF block
M U' R' M2' U R // RB pair
U2 R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R // CMLL
M' U M' // EO / UL/UR
M' U2 M U2 // EP

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.23	56	4.99	63	5.61[/COLOR]

Lblock	2.72	14	5.15	15	5.51
Rblock	3.90	23	5.90	28	7.18
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	6.62	37	5.59	43	6.50[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.77	12	4.33	12	4.33
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	1.84	7	3.80	8	4.35[/COLOR]
L10P	4.61	19	4.12	20	4.34

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock/F2B	41%	38%	35%
Rblock/F2B	59%	62%	65%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	59%	66%	68%[/COLOR]

CMLL/Total	25%	21%	19%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	16%	13%	13%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D U2 L2 U B2 U' F' U R2 U2 L D2 R' D R B U L' B2

x y2 // inspection
D' r' U' R' F // LF block
R2 U R U' R U' x' U R' L' // LB pair
U M' U R2 U' U' R' U R2 r' U U R' M' r U2 R U' R' // RF block
R' R l L' U' R' M' M' U R // RB pair
U2 R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R // CMLL
M' U M' // EO / UL/UR
M' U2 l L' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 12.54



F2 R2 U L2 D2 F L F2 D B D' R F U2 F2 R2 U2 B D'

y x' // inspection
L2' D2' F' L' D' x' // LB block
M U R' F // LF pair
r' U' r2 U2 R' U R // RB block
U2' r U M U R' U' r U R' // RF pair
U R U R' U L' U R U' l U2 R' // CMLL
M' U2 M' U2 M' U M' // EO
U2 U' M2' U M' U2 M' U // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.54	55	4.39	65	5.18[/COLOR]

Lblock	3.17	9	2.84	13	4.10
Rblock	3.80	17	4.47	21	5.53
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	6.97	26	3.73	34	4.88[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.14	13	6.07	14	6.54
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.43	16	4.66	17	4.96[/COLOR]
L10P	5.57	29	5.21	31	5.57

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock/F2B	45%	35%	38%
Rblock/F2B	55%	65%	62%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	56%	47%	52%[/COLOR]

CMLL/Total	17%	24%	22%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	27%	29%	26%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R2 U L2 D2 F L F2 D B D' R F U2 F2 R2 U2 B D'

y x' // inspection
L2' D' D' F' L' U U' D' x' // LB block
R r' U R' F // LF pair
r' U' r2 r r' U2 R' U R // RB block
U' U' r U l L' U R' U' r U R' // RF pair
U' U U R U R' U L' U R U' l U2 R' // CMLL
M' U2 M' U2 M' U M' // EO
U2 U' R2 r2' U M' U2 M' U' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - 15.30



U2 B2 F' U2 B' F' D' L' F R' F' R' D' U' F' R' F' L'

y' x' // inspection
U' r' U (x2' y') // LB block
U2 R2 U R' y // LF pair
U' r2' U R U' R' M2' U2' r U r' // RF block
U R' U' R U R' M' U2 R U2' R' U R // RB pair
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 l R // CMLL
M2' U' M' U M' // EO
U2' M2' U M' U2 M' U // UL/UR
M2' U2 M2' U2 M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.30	59	3.86	73	4.77[/COLOR]

Lblock	2.80	7	2.50	10	3.57
Rblock	5.70	25	4.39	30	5.26
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	8.50	32	3.76	40	4.71[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.57	10	6.37	10	6.37
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	5.23	17	3.25	23	4.40[/COLOR]
L10P	6.80	27	3.97	33	4.85

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock/F2B	33%	22%	25%
Rblock/F2B	67%	78%	75%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	56%	54%	55%[/COLOR]

CMLL/Total	10%	17%	14%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	34%	29%	32%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 F' U2 B' F' D' L' F R' F' R' D' U' F' R' F' L'

y' x' // inspection
U' r' U (x2' y') // LB block
U U R2 U R' y // LF pair
U' r' r' U R U U' U' R' M' M' U' U' r U r' // RF block
U R' U' R U R' M' U2 R U' U' R' U R // RB pair
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 l R // CMLL
M2' U' M' U M' // EO
U' U' R' M' r U M' U U M' U // UL/UR
M' M' U2 M' M' U2 M' M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (5/5)

[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.59	47.20	3.75	55.80	4.43[/COLOR]

Lblock	2.58	6.60	2.56	9.20	3.57
Rblock	4.29	17.40	4.05	19.60	4.56
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	6.87	24.00	3.49	28.80	4.19[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.20	9.60	4.36	10.20	4.63
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.52	13.60	3.86	16.80	4.77[/COLOR]
L10P	5.72	23.20	4.05	27.00	4.72

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock/F2B	20%	14%	16%
Rblock/F2B	34%	37%	35%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	55%	51%	52%[/COLOR]

CMLL/Total	17%	20%	18%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	28%	29%	30%[/COLOR]
```


----------



## bran (Jun 30, 2012)

Could someone please reconstruct my solves


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrambles would be nice.


----------



## insane569 (Jun 30, 2012)

Reconstruction should be a fun little race now. Someone post 3 different videos with a different level of difficulty for each. Like 1 should be crystal clear with scrambles, another without and the last should be a partially blurry no scrambles with different solve methods. Just a fun idea I had.


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 30, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Reconstruction should be a fun little race now. Someone post 3 different videos with a different level of difficulty for each. Like 1 should be crystal clear with scrambles, another without and the last should be a partially blurry no scrambles with different solve methods. Just a fun idea I had.



Blurry videos aren't a problem. Videos with extremely low framerate are the worst. 

low framerate + bad angle + no scrambles = meh why bother.

I like this idea though


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm interested in my statistics for this... so, could someone please reconstruct?
Thanks


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 2, 2012)

My first comp I went to, I'd like this to be reconstructed if possible


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 2, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Scramble: L B2 U' D L B R2 L' U2 B R' D2 F' L B' R D' L' F' U' D B2 D2 L2 F'
> 
> y // Inspection
> // Corners
> ...



*EDITED*

Reconstruction
y // orient

// Corners
x' U' R' U L2 U' R U r2 x' //8/8
y U2 L D' L' U2 L D L' y' //8/16
U L' D2' L U' L' D2 L //8/24
F U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L F' //10/34

// Edges
M U2 M U2 // 4/38
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R //10/48
x' U L' U' M2 U L U' x //7/55
U' L' U M2 U' L U //7/62
x' B' R2 B M2 B' R2 B x //7/69
U R' U' M2 U R U' //7/76
x' U' R' U M2 U' R U //7/83
U L U' M2 U L' U' //7/90
x R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R //10/100

100 moves = 3.85 ETPS

Your corner recos were okay, but when it came to edges I was a little confused  Even though I did r2 R2 I still counted it as M2. Thanks anyway


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

I just did a reconstruction and realized why the cross stats are off. Its because it says 'Cross+1'. I never payed attention to it, but its the cross AND first pair. right? 
As you can see, i put the time it took to do only the cross. 
I assumed F2L meant all 4 slots. right?



Spoiler: Solve 1 (10.76)






Spoiler: Video










Scramble: D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 U2 R' D' B L2 D' L D' F D2

z2 y' // Inspection
x' L' U r L R' F // Cross (6/6)
U' r' F r U' r' F r U' L' U L // 1st Pair (12/18)
U' L U L' // 2nd Pair (4/22)
U R' U' R // 3rd Pair (4/26)
U' y' U R' U' R // 4th Pair (5/31)
l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL (7/38)
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL (16/54)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	10.76	54	5.02	56	5.20[/color]

Cross+1	1.18	18	15.25	19	16.10
F2L	6.30	31	4.92	33	5.24
LL	4.46	23	5.16	23	5.16

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	19%	58%	58%
F2L/Total	59%	57%	59%
LL/Total	41%	43%	41%
```


----------



## cubernya (Jul 4, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I just did a reconstruction and realized why the cross stats are off. Its because it says 'Cross+1'. I never payed attention to it, but its the cross AND first pair. right?
> As you can see, i put the time it took to do only the cross.
> I assumed F2L meant all 4 slots. right?
> 
> ...



C+1 is cross and first slot. In RPG, F2L is everything that was used to solve F2L (including C+1)


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> C+1 is cross and first slot. In RPG, F2L is everything that was used to solve F2L (including C+1)



yeah i know about f2l. ive just been doing C+1 wrong .


----------



## cubernya (Jul 4, 2012)

By the way: I've been doing a lot of work on this without posting it on here.

They now support averages (well CFOP does, Roux has a single character that kills it, so I have to rewrite a whole section). It calculates the stats for the avgX (3+), removing best and worst

Thanks to an idea from PandaCuber (or rather a reconstruction a move off), there is now a cube on the right that will be updated on click (to prevent excess bandwidth use on cube.crider). This will allow you to see if the cube is solved (or +2) or not.

They both support links to videos, and will automatically embed the video (with HD, so the mods don't have to do extra ), but only at the beginning, not with each solve. This is minor, but could help speed things up a bit. This is currently sitting on my laptop (which isn't with me right now), so it'll be up soon

That's basically it for the main updates. If you need anything else, just post here or PM me!

Side note: If someone wants to look over the RPGROUX part that screws up, I think I know the line where it happens. The line is super long, so I really have no clue. Just message me if you want to take a look


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

Video? where?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 4, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Video? where?





theZcuber said:


> By the way: I've been doing a lot of work on this without posting it on here.
> 
> They now support averages (well CFOP does, Roux has a single character that kills it, so I have to rewrite a whole section). It calculates the stats for the avgX (3+), removing best and worst
> 
> ...



Forgot to mention this, but it won't be up for roux until the average thingy gets fixed


----------



## Brest (Jul 9, 2012)

*Jules Manalang* (Waffo) - 12.47 av5 (Nov 2010)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]5PBr8FTXX9Y[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve - 12.63



R2 B D2 B2 L2 D' R' F' L D2 F2 L B' D' U L' B' U

z2 // inspection
U' R' U L // LF block
U' r2 x' U L' // LB pair
x' L' U' R2 R' U' R M U2 R' U R // RB block
U' R2 r' U2 M2' U R' // RF pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
U M' U M' // EO
M2' U M' U2 M U // UL/UR
M2' U2 M2' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.63	54	4.28	63	4.99	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.17	8	3.69	9	4.15	
Rblock	4.96	20	4.03	24	4.84	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	7.13	28	3.93	33	4.63	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	2.17	12	5.53	12	5.53	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.33	14	4.20	18	5.41	[/COLOR]
L10P	5.50	26	4.73	30	5.45	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Lblock/F2B	30%	29%	27%			
Rblock/F2B	70%	71%	73%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	56%	52%	52%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL/Total	17%	22%	19%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	26%	26%	29%	[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B D2 B2 L2 D' R' F' L D2 F2 L B' D' U L' B' U

z2 // inspection
U' R' U L // LF block
U' r2 x' U L' // LB pair
x' L' U' R2 U' U R' U' R R r' U U R' U R // RB block
U' R2 r' U U R' M' r U R' // RF pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
U M' U M' // EO
R' M' r U M' U2 l L' U // UL/UR
R' M' r U2 R' M' r U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 12.05



F2 U2 B2 L2 B U L' F' D U L U B2 R D' L R2 B' U

z' // inspection
U2 x' L2' // LF block
(x' y) U r U' L' // LB pair
R2 r' U R' M2' U R // RB block
U2' R2 r' U M' U R' U' r U R' // RF pair
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CMLL
U' M' U M' // EO
U' M' U2 M' U' M2' U' // UL/UR
M' U2 M' U2 M U2 M U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.06	55	4.56	62	5.14	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.39	8	3.35	11	4.60	
Rblock	2.75	18	6.55	19	6.91	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.14	26	5.06	30	5.84	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	2.92	10	3.42	10	3.42	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	4.00	19	4.75	22	5.50	[/COLOR]
L10P	6.92	29	4.19	32	4.62	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Lblock/F2B	46%	31%	37%			
Rblock/F2B	54%	69%	63%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	43%	47%	48%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL/Total	24%	18%	16%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	33%	35%	35%	[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 B2 L2 B U L' F' D U L U B2 R D' L R2 B' U

z' // inspection 
U2 x' L2' // LF block
(x' y) U U' U r U' L' // LB pair
R2 r' U R' M2' U R // RB block
U' U' R2 r' U M' U R' U' r U R' // RF pair
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CMLL
U' M' U M' // EO
U' M' U2 M' U' R' M' r U' // UL/UR
M' U2 M' U2 l L' U2 l L' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - 17.56



B' R2 F R' B U B2 L2 B' D L D F L' F' R F' R

x2 y // inspection
D' R y U r' U // LB block
x' U3 x' // LF pair
U3' M2' U' M' r U R' U r U R' U' R' // RF block
M U M' U2 r' U' r // RB pair
U' R' F U' R F R' U R F' // CMLL
M' U M' U M U M' // EO
U2' M' U2 M U // UL/UR
M U2 M U2 M' U2 M U2 M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.56	60	3.42	76	4.33	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.72	6	2.21	11	4.04	
Rblock	6.97	21	3.01	25	3.59	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	9.69	27	2.79	36	3.72	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	3.04	12	3.95	12	3.95	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	4.83	21	4.35	28	5.80	[/COLOR]
L10P	7.87	33	4.19	40	5.08	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Lblock/F2B	28%	22%	31%			
Rblock/F2B	72%	78%	69%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	55%	45%	47%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL/Total	17%	20%	16%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	28%	35%	37%	[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' R2 F R' B U B2 L2 B' D L D F L' F' R F' R

x2 y // inspection
D' R y U r' U // LB block
x' U U U x' // LF pair
U' U' U' M2' U U' U' M' r U R' U r U R' U' R' // RF block
l L' U M' U2 r' U' r // RB pair
U2 U' U2 R' F U' R F R' U R F' // CMLL
M' U M' U l L' U M' // EO
U' U' M' U2 l L' U // UL/UR
l L' U2 l L' U2 M' U2 l L' U2 R' M' r // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 12.72



B2 R2 F D L' R B2 F D' L2 U' F L2 U R2 D2 F

y2 x // inspection
U' R' D // LB block
y U2 R' y // LF pair
M2' U2 M U M2' R U2' r U r' // RF block
M' U2 M2' U2 r' U' r // RB pair
U3 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 (l R) // CMLL
U M' U M U' M' U M' // EO
U2 M' U2 M U3 // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.72	46	3.62	60	4.72	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.13	5	2.35	8	3.76	
Rblock	5.11	17	3.33	23	4.50	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	7.24	22	3.04	31	4.28	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	2.06	11	5.34	12	5.83	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.42	13	3.80	17	4.97	[/COLOR]
L10P	5.48	24	4.38	29	5.29	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Lblock/F2B	29%	23%	26%			
Rblock/F2B	71%	77%	74%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	57%	48%	52%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL/Total	16%	24%	20%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	27%	28%	28%	[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 R2 F D L' R B2 F D' L2 U' F L2 U R2 D2 F

y2 x // inspection
U' R' D // LB block
y U U R' y // LF pair
r2 R' R' U U R r' U M2' R U' U' r U r' // RF block
M' U2 R' M' r U2 r' U' r // RB pair
U U U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 (l R) // CMLL
U M' U r' R U' M' U M' // EO
U2 M' U2 l L' U U U // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - 11.88



L B' R' D F L2 R' D2 U L2 U B D B' D' U L' R' B2 L' R2 D2 B2 R2 F'

y' x // inspection
U R D' L' U l // LF block
U M' U2 l U l' // LB pair
M' U R2 U' M' U' R U R' U' R U R' // RF block
R' U2 M U M2' U R // RB pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL
U2 M' U M' U M U M' // EO
U2 M' U2 M U // UL/UR
M' U2 M U2 M U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.88	68	5.72	75	6.31	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.42	12	4.96	12	4.96	
Rblock	3.71	20	5.39	23	6.20	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	6.13	32	5.22	35	5.71	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	2.21	16	7.24	16	7.24	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.54	20	5.65	24	6.78	[/COLOR]
L10P	5.75	36	6.26	40	6.96	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Lblock/F2B	39%	38%	34%			
Rblock/F2B	61%	63%	66%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	52%	47%	47%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL/Total	19%	24%	21%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	30%	29%	32%	[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L B' R' D F L2 R' D2 U L2 U B D B' D' U L' R' B2 L' R2 D2 B2 R2 F'

y' x // inspection
U R D' L' U l // LF block
U M' U2 l U l' // LB pair
M' U R2 U' M' U' R U R' U' R U R' // RF block
R' U U l L' U R' M' r U R // RB pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL
U2 M' U M' U l L' U M' // EO
U2 M' U2 l L' U // UL/UR
M' U2 l L' U2 l L' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (5/5)						
						
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.37	56.60	4.23	67.20	5.03	[/COLOR]
						
Lblock	2.37	7.80	3.30	10.20	4.31	
Rblock	4.70	19.20	4.09	22.80	4.85	
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	7.07	27.00	3.82	33.00	4.67	[/COLOR]
						
CMLL	2.48	12.20	4.92	12.40	5.00	
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.82	17.40	4.55	21.80	5.70	[/COLOR]
L10P	6.30	29.60	4.70	34.20	5.43	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]		
Lblock/F2B	18%	14%	15%			
Rblock/F2B	35%	34%	34%			
[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	53%	48%	49%	[/COLOR]		
						
CMLL/Total	19%	22%	18%			
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	29%	31%	32%	[/COLOR]
```


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Brest 
Just as I thought.
Now I'll experiment with what he claimed it to be...


----------



## KCuber (Jul 11, 2012)

Can someone reconstruct this


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 12, 2012)

no one wants my 8.22 i requested a bit ago?


----------



## ottozing (Jul 12, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> no one wants my 8.22 i requested a bit ago?



if you have the scrambles ill give it a try.


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 12, 2012)

i dont have the scramble for it

and im not really looking for what i did, im interested in the stats... (not sure if you know how to do that)


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 12, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> i dont have the scramble for it
> 
> and im not really looking for what i did, im interested in the stats... (not sure if you know how to do that)



Incase you dont know..You kinda have to know what you did on your solve in order to figure out the stats...


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 12, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Incase you dont know..You kinda have to know what you did on your solve in order to figure out the stats...



i know, what im saying is, the reason i want a reconstruction is for the stats.

i didn't say "just give me flat out stats"
im saying "someone please reconstruct with stats"

i don't know if ottozing knows how to do the stats thing, which is what im looking for.


----------



## Brest (Jul 12, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Spoiler: Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D2 L F' L D2 U B' F2 U2 B L2 B2 R B2 U B' D2 R'

U R' F' L B // cross
U L' U' L2 U L' // 1st pair
U' R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
U y' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.22	56	6.81	59	7.18[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.09	11	5.26	11	5.26
F2L	5.22	33	6.32	35	6.70
LL	3.00	23	7.67	24	8.00

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1/F2L	40%	33%	31%
F2L/Total	64%	59%	59%
```


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 12, 2012)

Great, thank you Brest =)


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 12, 2012)

could someone please reconstruct this solve:
4. 10.73 B L' U' B2 F' R' U L' R2 B2 L' D2 U F' U R2 F2 L D' U' L' F' D U F2






there's an xeoline so im not sure how stats would work. i'm more interested in my STM movecount than anything else.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd be really thankful if someone would be so kind and reconstruct this average. I'm trying to see how good I can get with ZZ, and I'd need some help, to know what should I work on. All of the scrambles and times are in the description, and I also put the times in annotations. I hope it's a better angle.


----------



## Sillas (Jul 14, 2012)

Could someone make the reconstruction of these solves?:



Spoiler













Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_5iJ1bL_N4



scrambles are in the description of the video.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 15, 2012)

can someone please reconstruct the solves in this thread please?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37733-11-843-3x3-ao5&p=762113#post762113

it was a really consistant average for me so im quite interested in the stats.


----------



## Brest (Jul 22, 2012)

*James Molloy* - 1:46.46 5x5x5 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]XFwkitE12VI[/youtubehd]


 b' B' L U' D' f U b R f d' F2 L u B2 l2 r2 u' D b2 B U' F l r' D2 B R2 f2 b u r' u' r U F2 u2 r D' L R' U2 D F f2 u2 d' f2 U2 f' D B d' F2 b2 B2 R u b U

x // inspection
centres
U F l U' x U r' U' x' y' U r U2 r' x' u' // yellow
z U' x U' r' U' r U' r' U' r x' z' l x' 3l2' (x' z) U l' U2 l // white
z x U 3r' U l x2' U2 3l' U r2 // green
r U r' x' 3l' U2 r U 3l' U2 3l x' F U' 3l' U2 r U' r U2 r' // orange
U' x' 3l' U 3l r U' r' U l' U l U l' U l // blue / red
edges
U' F R' F' R 3U // WB
y' R U' R' 3U' // YR
y U' R U' R' d // WG
F R' F' R u y' R U R' F R' F' R u2 // OB
U R U' R' y' u R U R' F R' F' R u' d // YO
z2' U' L' U L R U R' F R' F' R 3U2 // WR
R U' R' u' // WO
F R' F' R d' y' u' // GR
U2' R U' R' u2 // fix centres
z' x' U2 z R U R' F R' F' R z' 3R U2 3R' // YB
x' 3r z R U R' F R' F' R u' // YG
x2 R U R' F R' F' R (x y) // L2E setup
l' U2 l' U2 x U2 l' U2 3l U2 r' U2 l2' // GO / RB
3x3x3
(x' y) D L x' R U' R' x D' L' // yellow cross
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // RB pair
U L' U L U' L' U' L // GR pair
y R' U R2 U R' // OB pair
y U2 R U' R' U y' R' U R // GO pair
U2' 4r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // COLL
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	106.46	239	2.24	290	2.72[/COLOR]

1st 2C	13.03	28	2.15	38	2.92
Centres	29.77	71	2.38	89	2.99
Edges	53.56	111	2.07	133	2.48
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	83.33	182	2.18	222	2.66[/COLOR]

Cross+1	7.75	15	1.94	19	2.45
F2L	14.14	36	2.55	44	3.11
LL	8.99	21	2.34	24	2.67
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	23.13	57	2.46	68	2.94[/COLOR]

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
1st 2C/Centres	44%	39%	43%
Centres/Redux	16%	15%	17%
Edges/Redux	64%	61%	60%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	78%	76%	77%[/COLOR]	

Cross+1/F2L	55%	42%	43%
F2L/3x3x3	61%	63%	65%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	22%	24%	23%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



b' B' L U' D' f U b R f d' F2 L u B2 l2 r2 u' D b2 B U' F l r' D2 B R2 f2 b u r' u' r U F2 u2 r D' L R' U2 D F f2 u2 d' f2 U2 f' D B d' F2 b2 B2 R u b U

x // inspection
centres
U F l U' x U r' U' x2' (y' z') U' U2 r U2 r' x' u' // yellow
z U' x U' r' U' r U' r' U' r x' z' l x' 3l2' (x' z) U l' U2 l // white
z x U 3r' U l x2' U2 3l' U r2 // green
x' x r U r' x' 3l 3l2' U2 r U 3l' U2 3l x' F U' 3l' U2 r U' r U2 r' // orange
U' x' 3l' U 3l r U' r' U l' U l U l' U l // blue / red
edges
U' F R' F' R (3d' 2d) // WB
U' U y' R U' R' (3d 2d') // YR
y U' R U' R' d // WG
F R' F' R u y' R U R' F R' F' R u2 // OB
U R U' R' y' u R U R' F R' F' R (u' d) // YO
z2' U' L' U L R U R' F R' F' R (3d2 2d2') // WR
R U' R' u' // WO
F R' F' R d' y' u' // GR
U' U' R U' R' u2 // fix centres
z' x' U2 z R U R' F R' F' R z' (l 3l') U2 (3r' r) // YB
x' 3r z R U R' F R' F' R u' // YG
(z x') (y x') R U R' F R' R R' F' R (x y) // L2E setup
l' U2 l' U2 x U2 l' U2 3l U2 r' U2 l2' // GO / RB
3x3x3
(x' y) D L x x2' R U' R' x D' L' // yellow cross
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // RB pair
U L' U L U' L' U' L // GR pair
y R' U R R U R' // OB pair
y U2 R U' R' U y' R' U R // GO pair
U' U' 4r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // COLL
U U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 22, 2012)

Brest said:


> *James Molloy* - 1:46.46 5x5x5 single (unofficial)
> 
> x // inspection
> centres
> ...




Go where? lmao 
Brest Youre awesome.


----------



## NicoCuber (Jul 22, 2012)

Cuold someone reconstruct this: It's average of 12.:


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh dat quality. 
Only Brest can reconstruct that.


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Solve at 12:50 pleaseeee


----------



## Brest (Jul 24, 2012)

*Dan Fast* (CrazyBadCuber) - 19.16 av12 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]8b_tIzlKZsU[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve - 18.37



L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F U' F U' L U2 F' D2 F' R' F2 R' U

x2 y // inspection
F R' x U' L U' (z' x') D2' L // cross
R U' R' U' y' L' U L // 1st pair
R U R' L U L' // 2nd pair
y U2' L' U L U y L U L' // 3rd pair
U2' L' U L U y L U L' // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // EO
R U R' U R U2' R' // CO
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	18.37	76	4.14	87	4.74[/COLOR]

Cross+1	5.34	14	2.62	19	3.56
F2L	11.98	43	3.59	52	4.34
LL	6.39	33	5.16	35	5.48

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1/F2L	45%	33%	37%
F2L/Total	65%	57%	60%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F U' F U' L U2 F' D2 F' R' F2 R' U

x2 y // inspection
F R' x U' L U' (z' x') z L2' U z' // cross
R U' R' U' y' L' U L // 1st pair
R U R' U' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U' U U' y U' L' U L U y L U L' // 3rd pair
U' U U' U' L' U L U y L U L' // 4th pair
U U' R R' F R U R' U' F' // EO
R U R' U R U' U' R' // CO
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve - 19.44



D' F2 D' U' B2 F2 U' R' F D L' D' F' R2 F' D' B2 R

y // inspection
U2 L U2' r' x' y' R' u R' u' // cross
U2' R U' R' U y L' U L // 1st pair
U2' y' L' U L U2 L U L' // 2nd pair
R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' // EO
y r U R' U' r' F R F' // CO
U2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	19.44	75	3.86	89	4.58[/COLOR]

Cross+1	6.18	16	2.59	22	3.56
F2L	13.62	43	3.16	55	4.04
LL	5.82	32	5.50	34	5.84

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1/F2L	45%	37%	40%
F2L/Total	70%	57%	62%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 D' U' B2 F2 U' R' F D L' D' F' R2 F' D' B2 R

y // inspection
U U L U' U' r' x' y' R' u R' u' // cross
U' U' R U' R' U y L' U L // 1st pair
U' U' y' L' U L U U L U L' // 2nd pair
R' U R U U R' U U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U' U' L' U L // 4th pair
U U' f R U R' U' f' // EO
y r U R' U' r' F R F' // CO
U' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve - 17.14



R2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 B' F L2 U L F' U' R' B' F' L' F2

x' // inspection
U x U L U2 L' x2' r U' r' // cross
U2' R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
L' U L U y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair
U y L' U' L // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' x' U' R' D' R U l' F R // CO
y' U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.14	64	3.73	79	4.61[/COLOR]

Cross+1	4.86	17	3.50	23	4.73
F2L	10.07	32	3.18	42	4.17
LL	7.07	32	4.53	37	5.23

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1/F2L	48%	53%	55%
F2L/Total	59%	50%	53%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 B' F L2 U L F' U' R' B' F' L' F2

x' // inspection
U x U L U U L' x' (x' y) y' L' L r U' r' // cross
U' U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
L' U L U y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U' R' R' U R // 3rd pair
U y L' U' L // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' x' U' R' D' R U l' F R // CO
U' U' y' U L U U L' U U L F' L' U' L U L F L2' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve - 18.89



R2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 D B F U L2 B2 F' L2 U2 B2 L R

z2 // inspection
r U' z' U' R' U2' (x' y) D // cross
U2' y L' U' L // 1st pair
y' L' U' L U L U L' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' y L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U' y L' U L // 4th pair
U2 L' U' x' U F r U' r' U' r // OLL
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	18.89	59	3.12	73	3.86[/COLOR]

Cross+1	4.87	10	2.05	15	3.08
F2L	12.94	37	2.86	49	3.79
LL	5.95	22	3.70	24	4.03

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1/F2L	38%	27%	31%
F2L/Total	69%	63%	67%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 D B F U L2 B2 F' L2 U2 B2 L R

z2 // inspection
r U' z' U' R' U' U' (x' y) D // cross
U' U' y L' U' L // 1st pair
y' L' U' L U L U L' U U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' y L U U L' U U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U U R U' R' U' y L' U L // 4th pair
U U L' U' x' U F r U' r' U' r // OLL
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve - 17.73



B2 D R2 F2 D' F L2 B' F' R F R2 B2 L' F D' R2 F

z2 // inspection
D2 L y L2' (x y) L' U L' z' // cross
U L U L' U' y R U' R' // 1st pair
L U2 L' U' y R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2' R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y2' (U R U' R')3 // 4th pair
U' R U x' U' F' l' U l U l' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.73	72	4.06	83	4.68[/COLOR]

Cross+1	5.71	14	2.45	18	3.15
F2L	12.98	47	3.62	57	4.39
LL	4.75	25	5.26	26	5.47
	
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1/F2L	44%	30%	32%
F2L/Total	73%	65%	69%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 D R2 F2 D' F L2 B' F' R F R2 B2 L' F D' R2 F

z2 // inspection
D2 L y L2' (x y) L' U L' z' // cross
U L U L' U' y R U' R' // 1st pair
U' U L U U L' U' y R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' U' R' U R U U R' U U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y2' (U R U' R')3 // 4th pair
U' R U x' U' F' l' U l U l' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 6th solve - 16.45



L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 B' L D B L B' D2 R F2 R2

x2 // inspection
U2 L y L2' y L2' D // cross
L U' L' U L U L' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
L U' L' U' R' U2 R U y' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // EO
R2' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CO
y2' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	16.45	69	4.19	80	4.86[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.18	12	3.77	15	4.72
F2L	10.33	43	4.16	51	4.94
LL	6.12	26	4.25	29	4.74

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1/F2L	31%	28%	29%
F2L/Total	63%	62%	64%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 B' L D B L B' D2 R F2 R2

x2 // inspection
U U L y L2' y L2' D // cross
L U' L' U L U L' // 1st pair
U' y' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
L U' L' U' R' U U R U y' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // EO
R2' D R' U U R D' R' U U R' // CO
y2' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 7th solve - 19.97



U2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 L B F R D2 B' F2 D2 R2 F2 D U

x2 y // inspection
r U' r' U' L U' R2 y2 r U' r' D' // cross
R' U' R // 1st pair
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' y R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y3 U2' L' U L y' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U3' f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
U2' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	19.97	69	3.46	84	4.21[/COLOR]

Cross+1	5.74	16	2.79	20	3.48
F2L	14.55	43	2.96	52	3.57
LL	5.42	26	4.80	32	5.90
	
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1/F2L	39%	37%	38%
F2L/Total	73%	62%	62%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 L B F R D2 B' F2 D2 R2 F2 D U

x2 y // inspection
r U' r' U' L U' R2 x z2' L U' r' D' // cross
U U U' U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U U R R' F F' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' y R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y2 y U' U' L' U L y' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' U' f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
U' U' R' U U R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 8th solve - 19.23



L B2 R' F' L F D2 U R D' R' F2 D2 F' U B R D

z2 // inspection
r U' r' U' L U' R2 y2 r U' r' D' // cross
U R U2 R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U y' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y U2' L' U L y' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CO
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	19.23	69	3.59	79	4.11[/COLOR]

Cross+1	7.37	20	2.71	24	3.26
F2L	13.18	41	3.11	49	3.72
LL	6.05	28	4.63	30	4.96

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1/F2L	56%	49%	49%
F2L/Total	69%	59%	62%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L B2 R' F' L F D2 U R D' R' F2 D2 F' U B R D

z2 // inspection
r U' r' U' L U' R2 x z2' L U' r' D' // cross
U' U U R U U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U R' U U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U y' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' y U' L' U L y' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' R U U R' U' R U' R' // CO
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 9th solve - 22.33



D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' B R F2 D' F' R2 U B' D2 L U2 F2 D'

y x2 // inspection
U x U' z U L U x' y2' l' U l D2 // cross
U y L U' L' U' y L' U' L // 1st pair
R U' R' U R U' R' y R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' L' U L U L' U L U' y' R U R' // 4th pair
F R U l' (z x') U R' U2' R' F R F' // OLL
y R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	22.33	75	3.36	93	4.16[/COLOR]

Cross+1	6.95	17	2.45	23	3.31
F2L	15.72	49	3.12	59	3.75
LL	6.61	26	3.93	34	5.14
	
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1/F2L	44%	35%	39%
F2L/Total	70%	65%	63%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' B R F2 D' F' R2 U B' D2 L U2 F2 D'

y x2 // inspection
U x U' z U L U (z x') y' l' U l D2 // cross
U y L U' L' U' y L' U' L // 1st pair
U' R R' U R U' R' U R U' R' y R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' L' U L U L' U L U' y' R U R' // 4th pair
U U U U F R U l' (z x') U R' U' U' R' F R F' // OLL
y R' U U R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 10th solve - 18.95



B2 L' R B2 F L' D' L' D' F2 R' F2 L' U2 L' B L R2

x' // inspection
U L x' R' D2 // cross
U R U' R' U2' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L U' L' y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
L' U L R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U L U2' y L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 4th pair
U f R U R' U' f' // EO
y L U L' U L U2 L' // CO
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U3' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	18.95	71	3.75	85	4.49[/COLOR]

Cross+1	4.47	13	2.91	16	3.58
F2L	11.54	44	3.81	54	4.68
LL	7.41	27	3.64	31	4.18

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1/F2L	39%	30%	30%
F2L/Total	61%	62%	64%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 L' R B2 F L' D' L' D' F2 R' F2 L' U2 L' B L R2

x' // inspection
U L x' R' D2 // cross
U' U U R U' R' U' U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L U' L' y' R' U U R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U U' L' U L R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U L U' U' y L U U L' U U L U' L' // 4th pair
U f R U R' U' f' // EO
y L U L' U L U U L' // CO
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U' U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 11th solve - 20.49



L2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 L' D2 R2 B D U L B

x2 y // inspection
U' L y L2' R' F2 // cross
U y' L' U' L R' U' R // 1st pair
L U' L' U y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' y R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U' L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CO
U2' R' U2 R' U' y l' U' (l R) U' R' U R' F R U' F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	20.49	78	3.81	88	4.29[/COLOR]

Cross+1	7.01	14	2.00	17	2.43
F2L	13.61	44	3.23	52	3.82
LL	6.88	34	4.94	36	5.23

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1/F2L	52%	32%	33%
F2L/Total	66%	56%	59%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 L' D2 R2 B D U L B

x2 y // inspection
U' L y L2' R' F F // cross
U U' U y' L' U' L R' U' R // 1st pair
L U L' L U U L' U y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U U R U' R' U R U' R' y R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' U L' U' L U' U' L' U L // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' R U U R' U' R U' R' // CO
U' U' R' U R' R U R' U' y l' U' (l R) U' R' U R' F R U' F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 12th solve - 21.44



L F2 D2 R2 D2 L B L D2 U R F' U F2 D' B' R' D'

x2 // inspection
R' D L' R' F D2 // missed cross
U L U' L' U y' L' U' L // 1st pair
U' (U R U' R')3 // 2nd pair
y3 M2' U2 M2' // fix cross
L' U L U' y' L' U L U y L U L' // 3rd pair
y L U' L' U y' L' U' L // 4th pair
y R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2' R // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	21.44	73	3.40	87	4.06[/COLOR]

Cross+1	4.58	14	3.06	15	3.28
F2L	15.06	48	3.19	58	3.85
LL	6.38	25	3.92	29	4.55

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1/F2L	30%	29%	26%
F2L/Total	70%	66%	67%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L F2 D2 R2 D2 L B L D2 U R F' U F2 D' B' R' D'

x2 // inspection
R' D L' R' F D2 // missed cross
U L U' L' U y' L' U' L // 1st pair
U' (U R U' R')3 // 2nd pair
y2 x z' x' M2' U U M2' // fix cross
L' U L U' y' L' U L U y L U L' // 3rd pair
y L U' L' U y' L' U' L // 4th pair
y R U U R2 U' R2' U' R2 U' U' R // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (12/12)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	19.20	71	3.69	84	4.37[/COLOR]

Cross+1	5.52	15	2.67	19	3.43
F2L	12.96	43	3.30	53	4.05
LL	6.24	28	4.49	31	5.04

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE][/B]
Step		Time	STM	ETM
Cross+1/F2L	43%	34%	36%
F2L/Total	68%	60%	63%
```


----------



## Athefre (Jul 24, 2012)

The video is rough, but I would greatly appreciate it if someone could reconstruct the moves around 3:02.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37944-9-36-3x3-Average-of-12-Jonathan-Tan

Can someone reconstruct this for me please?

I know the first solve is missing -__-


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a question: you know the stats for a 3x3 reconstruction, and there are templates (in Excel) that work out the stats for you, does anyone do stats for 2x2 reconstructions?


----------



## ottozing (Aug 6, 2012)

Can someone please reconstruct this average if it hasn't allready been reconstructed?


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 9, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Can someone please reconstruct this average if it hasn't allready been reconstructed?


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34348-12-99-OH-average-of-12-(including-10-27-single-with-4-0x-F2L)&p=693392&viewfull=1#post693392

Can someone reconstruct some solves from this video?(Second solve is missing obv and first solve is out of focus)




If someone can just generate scrambles I'm sure I can reconstruct myself...


----------



## bran (Aug 10, 2012)

Can someone reconstruct it please (scrambles are in the description)


----------



## applemobile (Aug 31, 2012)

Can someone please do a few of my solves *flutters eyelashes*

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38400-Ao5-16-17


----------



## Hunter (Sep 1, 2012)

Would it be possible to reconstruct this? Its in 1080p. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghNU_4z44fU&list=UUI4WLHXPFrk-xw765Wg8UyQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Sep 3, 2012)

Can someone please reconstruct the best and worst time from this average for me? (the whole average would be nice but at least the best and worst solves)






Times // Scramble
00:24.10 // R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D B2 L2 B' L' D' U B' F2 R D R2 F L
00:24.27 // U2 F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U L B' D' F' D' R B' L F' R2 D'
00:20.65 // F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D' F' D L U2 B' D' U2 R' U R D'
00:26.01 // L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 F R' F2 R' D2 U2 R'
00:22.71 // L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 L U' B' F U' F2 R B2 F2 R2


----------



## Brest (Sep 3, 2012)

*Christopher Olson* - 6.39 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]NQlplm50bYI[/youtubehd]


 L' U2 B2 D2 U F2 L2 U L2 D' F D' F L2 R' B U L2 U'

z2 // inspection
D2 r U' x' D R' D' // cross
U' R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
U2 R U' R' x' r U' L' // 2nd pair
U' y r U' r' F // 3rd pair
L U L' // 4th pair
y' U R U R' L' U2 R U R' U2 L // COLL
// EPLL skip
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.39	37	5.79	43	6.73[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.66	12	7.23	14	8.43
F2L	4.12	26	6.31	31	7.52
LL	2.27	11	4.85	12	5.29
	
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1/F2L	40%	46%	45%
F2L/Total	64%	70%	72%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' U2 B2 D2 U F2 L2 U L2 D' F D' F L2 R' B U L2 U'

z2 // inspection
D2 r U' x' D R' D' // cross
U' R U R' R' U' R // 1st pair
U U R U' R' x' r U' L' // 2nd pair
U' y r U' r' F // 3rd pair
L U L' // 4th pair
y' U R U R' L' U2 R U R' U2 L // COLL
// EPLL skip
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## ottozing (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...91-ao5-and-a-9-530-single&p=782353#post782353

I have scrambles in the YouTube description and the video quality/angle is reasonable. If these were reconstructed with stats and everything, I would be very greatful ^_^ <3


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...oine-Cantin-14-19-3x3-OH-avg5-and-15-58-avg12

1. 15.61 B2 U2 B D U L2 R2 F' R D' B' L R' F' R' B' F' L2 R' D' B' U2 R' B' U2
2. 15.15 B' F R2 B' D B' L' D2 L2 D B' R2 B2 D' F' U2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 B R B' L
3. 13.84 D' U2 L' R' B' F2 L R' F2 L2 R B' D' R2 D2 B2 L R2 U' L R' D2 U2 L2 U2
4. (12.51) U2 B F2 D2 U2 B R2 B F2 U' B2 D2 U' B F2 D' U L D' B D U F2 R' U'
5. 13.59 B' U' L2 R2 B2 F R2 D U L2 R' B L' B' R' F D' U' F' L' R' U' B2 D R
6. 16.02 B' F' R' D' U' L B' F' L B' L' U2 L' R B L R' D' F' D U' R F2 L U
7. (18.55) D2 U2 F2 D L' D' F' U' L' R2 B2 F2 U2 F' D' U2 B F2 D2 U2 B F L D' L'
8. 18.55 D2 B2 D2 R2 B U' L2 R2 B' F' R2 D B2 L B F' L' D' U' L2 R' F' L2 B R'
9. 17.37 D R B2 F L2 F' D U' L' R' D' U R B L R2 D2 L2 R B U' F' L2 D U2
10. 14.56 B' F2 L2 R' D2 U2 L' R D U R' B F' R2 D' U2 R' U2 L2 R B D U B R'
11. 15.43 L' U' B' F' D' R2 D2 U L R2 U L B' R2 F D' F R2 B R2 D2 U' F2 D2 U2
12. 15.64 B' L2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 D F' U2 R2 B' R' B' L2 R' B' R D B2 L D' L' U' R


----------



## Brest (Sep 24, 2012)

Chrisandstuff said:


> Can someone please reconstruct the best and worst time from this average for me? (the whole average would be nice but at least the best and worst solves)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video
> ...





Spoiler: Chrisandstuff - 23.69 av5






Spoiler: 1st solve



x2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D B2 L2 B' L' D' U B' F2 R D R2 F L

y // inspection
U' L B' R2 u y L2 L u' // cross
y R' U R // 1st pair
L U L' y L U L' // 2nd pair
U L' U L U' L' U L U' y L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' y L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' U R U R' U' l' U R U' x' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	24.10	68	2.82	83	3.44	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]

							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	7.32	8	1.09	16	2.19		Cross+1/F2L	41.1%	20.5%	30.2%
F2L	17.80	39	2.19	53	2.98		F2L/Total	73.9%	57.4%	63.9%
LL	6.30	29	4.60	30	4.76		LL/Total	26.1%	42.6%	36.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D B2 L2 B' L' D' U B' F2 R D R2 F L

y // inspection
U' L x D' x' R2' u y L2' L u' // cross
U' U y R' U R // 1st pair
U' R' R U L U L' y L U L' // 2nd pair
U2' U' L' U L U' U' U L' U L U' y L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2' U2' U' y L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' U R U R' U' l' U R U' x' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



z2 U2 F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U L B' D' F' D' R B' L F' R2 D'

y' // inspection
R r U x' D' R' y u2 L' // cross
U L U L' U R' U' R x U R' U' R x' // 1st pair
R' U2' R U' L U' L' U2' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L U' L' U L U L' y' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L // 4th pair
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2' R' // OLL
y2' R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	24.27	74	3.05	80	3.30	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	8.34	19	2.28	23	2.76		Cross+1/F2L	53.0%	40.4%	44.2%
F2L	15.75	47	2.98	52	3.30		F2L/Total	64.9%	63.5%	65.0%
LL	8.52	27	3.17	28	3.29		LL/Total	35.1%	36.5%	35.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U L B' D' F' D' R B' L F' R2 D'

y' // inspection
R r U x' D' R' y u2 L' // cross
U L U L' U R' U' R x U R' U' R x' // 1st pair
U U' R' U2' R U' L U' L' U2' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L U' L' U L U L' y' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L // 4th pair
U U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2' R' // OLL
y2' R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



x2 y F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D' F' D L U2 B' D' U2 R' U R D'

y2 // inspection
U r U x' R' B2' L U' L' D2' // Xcross
U' R' U2' R U y R' U R
L U2 L' U y R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L U L' U L' U' L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
l' U' L' U R U' L U x' // OLL
U2 y' R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	20.65	73	3.54	79	3.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.81	17	2.93	19	3.27		Cross+1/F2L	42.0%	37.8%	38.8%
F2L	13.82	45	3.26	49	3.55		F2L/Total	66.9%	61.6%	62.0%
LL	6.83	28	4.10	30	4.39		LL/Total	33.1%	38.4%	38.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D' F' D L U2 B' D' U2 R' U R D'

y2 // inspection
U r U x' R' B2' L U' L' D2' // Xcross
U' R' U2' R U y R' U R
L U2 L' U y R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L U L' U L' U' L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 U2' y' L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U' U l' U' L' U R U' L U x' // OLL
U2 y' R2 R' U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



y x2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 F R' F2 R' D2 U2 R'

R L U' B2' // cross
L' U2' L U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
R U' R' U2 R U2' R' U R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 L U' L' U y R' U' R // 4th pair
U M U2 M' // fix cross
U' R' F2 r U L' U R x' // OLL
U R U R' y' R2' u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	26.01	87	3.34	92	3.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.87	23	3.92	24	4.09		Cross+1/F2L	31.5%	36.5%	36.4%
F2L	18.65	63	3.38	66	3.54		F2L/Total	71.7%	72.4%	71.7%
LL	7.36	24	3.26	26	3.53		LL/Total	28.3%	27.6%	28.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



y x2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 F R' F2 R' D2 U2 R'

R L U' B2' // cross
L L2' U' L L' U' L U U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
R U' R' U2 R U2' R' U R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' L U' U U' U L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U U L U' L' U y R' U' R // 4th pair
U M U2 M' // fix cross
U U2' R' F2 r U L' U R x' // OLL
U2 U' R' R2 U R' y' R2' u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



y x2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 L U' B' F U' F2 R B2 F2 R2

U' F R U' R B2' L' u' L u // cross
L' U' L U L U2 L' U y R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U2' R' U2 y L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U L U L' U' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
U' y' L U L' U' L U2 L' // 4th pair
U f R U R' U' f' U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U2 y' R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	22.71	85	3.74	89	3.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]

							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	7.11	21	2.95	22	3.09		Cross+1/F2L	47.1%	40.4%	40.0%
F2L	15.08	52	3.45	55	3.65		F2L/Total	66.4%	61.2%	61.8%
LL	7.63	33	4.33	34	4.46		LL/Total	33.6%	38.8%	38.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



y x2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 L U' B' F U' F2 R B2 F2 R2

U' F R U' R B2' L' u' L u // cross
L' U' L U L U2 L' U y R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U2' R' U2 y L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U L U L' U' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
U R' R U2' y' L U L' U' L U2 L' // 4th pair
U f R U R' U' f' // EO
U U' U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
U2 y' R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]

[COLOR="red"]Total	23.69	75.67	3.19	84.00	3.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	7.59	16.00	2.11	20.33	2.68		Cross+1/F2L	46.8%	34.8%	38.1%
F2L	16.21	46.00	2.84	53.33	3.29		F2L/Total	68.4%	60.8%	63.5%
LL	7.48	29.67	3.96	30.67	4.10		LL/Total	31.6%	39.2%	36.5%
```


```
Best from each field
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	20.65	68	3.74	79	3.92[/COLOR]
				
Cross+1	5.81	8	3.92	16	4.09
F2L	13.82	39	3.45	49	3.65
LL	6.30	24	4.60	26	4.76
```


----------



## F perm (Sep 25, 2012)

Spoiler: video













Spoiler: Solve 1 (15.16)



Scramble: B2 U2 B D U L2 R2 F' R D' B' L R' F' R' B' F' L2 R' D' B' U2 R' B' U2

y2 // Inspection
L U' x U2' R U' R U2' // Cross (7/7)
z R U R' y U' R U' R' // 1st Pair (7/14)
z R U R U2' // 2nd Pair (4/18)
R U z' U' R' U R U2' R' U R // 3rd Pair (10/28)
U' z U R2 U2 R' U2' R' U' // 4th Pair (8/36)
z' U2' R U R' U' R' x U R U' x' // OLL (9/45)
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 z x U' R U R2 // PLL (14/59)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	15.16	59	3.89	70	4.62[/color]

Cross+1	3.52	14	3.98	17	4.83
F2L	9.10	36	3.96	42	4.62
LL	6.06	23	3.80	28	4.62

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	39%	39%	40%
F2L/Total	60%	61%	60%
LL/Total	40%	39%	40%
```



I think you messed up the second scramble. I couldn't see everything in inspection, but I'll keep trying.


Spoiler: Solve 3 (13.84)



Scramble: D' U2 L' R' B' F2 L R' F2 L2 R B' D' R2 D2 B2 L R2 U' L R' D2 U2 L2 U2 

y' x2 // Inspection
U2 x' U R U R' // Cross (5/5)
z2 U2 z U R' U2 R U // 1st Pair (6/11)
z' y R' U R // 2nd Pair (3/14)
U' z U' R' U R U' R' U // 3rd Pair (8/22)
z' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R // 4th Pair (9/31)
U R' U' R' x U R U' x' U R // OLL (9/40)
U2 R' U2 R U2 z U R' z' R' U z U' R U R' D R U' R // PLL (17/57)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	13.84	57	4.12	69	4.99[/color]

Cross+1	3.68	11	2.99	14	3.80
F2L	7.93	31	3.91	38	4.79
LL	5.91	26	4.40	31	5.25

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	46%	35%	37%
F2L/Total	57%	54%	55%
LL/Total	43%	46%	45%
```



I kind of guessed on the PLL


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks 

alg.garron seem up now:
http://tinyurl.com/8rch3jf


----------



## F perm (Sep 30, 2012)

Video
[video=youtube_share;JN57cHGRofU]http://youtu.be/JN57cHGRofU[/video]
Scambles
1. D2 L' F D B2 F' R2 U2 F L R2 U F2 D L' B' U' L2 U2 B	
2. D U' B' F' L D L2 F2 L R U2 L' F2 D L2 U2 F' R' F' L	
3. L2 F2 U R' D' R' F2 L D' F2 L R' F' D' L2 R D' U' F2 D	
4. L D F2 D' L R2 D2 U B F' U L2 U B' F L F2 L D U'	
5. B' F2 R D' U F D2 U2 F L' D' F' R2 D' L B' U' L' R2 U
26.00, (26.56), (22.65), 25.65, 26.00= 25.88
Std of .2 
If you can reconstruct this sideways, terrible res video, you have massive skills. I'll make you a deal: for everyone one of my solves you do, correctly, with stats, breakdowns, etc., I'll do one of yours with similar diffuculty or easier, in terms of vid quality.
I'll give you some help: it was using ZZ, I messed up the third EOL, the LL is mostly OCLL/PLL, but I had learned one COLL case, the 4th one. On the fifth solve, I messed up the scramble, so I did it again. No gauntees that the other scrambles are right. And I am not positive about the first and fifth times, obviously, so I rounded.
Thanks!


----------



## Brest (Sep 30, 2012)

*Channae Anderson* (convinsa) - 20.43 av5 - Princeton Fall 2012


Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]v6ENNEIifLQ[/youtubehd]

average starts at 0:54





Spoiler: 2nd solve



B2 R' F2 U2 R B L D2 R2 U B2 R U' F' R U L U R2

z2 // inspection
U' r U2 x' D' x U R' x' y3 D2' x z U x' D' // cross
R' U R U2' R U R' y R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' x' r U' L' U' R' U2 R U2 y' L' U L // 2nd pair
y U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U2 R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' // EO
U R U R' U R U2 R' // CO
y U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U l' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	21.90	74	3.38	92	4.20	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	7.74	19	2.45	31	4.01		Cross+1/F2L	49.9%	43.2%	50.0%
F2L	15.52	44	2.84	62	3.99		F2L/Total	70.9%	59.5%	67.4%
LL	6.38	30	4.70	30	4.70		LL/Total	29.1%	40.5%	32.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 R' F2 U2 R B L D2 R2 U B2 R U' F' R U L U R2

z2 // inspection
U' r U2 x' D' x U R' x' y y y D' D' x z U x' D' // cross
R' U R U' U' R U R' y R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' x' r U' L' U' R' U2 R U2 y' L' U L // 2nd pair
y U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U2 U U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' // EO
U R U R' U R U2 R' // CO
y U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R R2' U' R U l' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



x y2 L' U' R' r' D L' // cross

U L' U L U' y L U' L' // wRB pair
or
U L' U r' U L U' r // wRB pair

R' U R U2' R U R' y R U' R2' U R // 1st / 2nd pairs








Spoiler: 3rd solve



L2 R2 D2 F' U2 L F2 L F U2 L2 F' L2 F' D' R B' L'

x y2 // inspection
R' U2 (x' y) U x U R' U' z2 U x' D' L D2' // cross
y2' U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
y' U' R U2 R' U2' y R U R' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U2 R' U2' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
U2 y' R U l' U' x' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	21.36	79	3.70	96	4.49	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	6.34	14	2.21	22	3.47		Cross+1/F2L	43.5%	28.0%	34.9%
F2L	14.58	50	3.43	63	4.32		F2L/Total	68.3%	63.3%	65.6%
LL	6.78	29	4.28	33	4.87		LL/Total	31.7%	36.7%	34.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 R2 D2 F' U2 L F2 L F U2 L2 F' L2 F' D' R B' L'

x y2 // inspection
R' U2 (x' y) U x U R' U' z2 U x' D' L D' D' // Xcross
y2' U U L U' L'
y' U' R U2 R' U' U' y R' R2 R' R R' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' y' U R U R' U' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U2 U' R U2 R' U' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U' U' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
U2 y' R U l' U' x' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U' U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



x y2 D R' U2 r U r2' F' // cross

R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair

(U) R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL








Spoiler: 4th solve



R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L' B U2 B2 R D' L' U' R' D2 L' R'

x' // inspection
U L R' U2 x' D3 // cross
U x' r U' L' U' R' U2 R U2 y' L' U L // 1st pair
U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U2' R' U2 R U2' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 F U R U' R' F' // EO
U2 R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' // CO
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	17.06	55	3.22	67	3.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	6.34	16	2.52	22	3.47		Cross+1/F2L	50.2%	43.2%	45.8%
F2L	12.62	37	2.93	48	3.80		F2L/Total	74.0%	67.3%	71.6%
LL	4.44	18	4.05	19	4.28		LL/Total	26.0%	32.7%	28.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L' B U2 B2 R D' L' U' R' D2 L' R'

x' // inspection
U L R' U2 x' D D D // cross
U x' r U' L' U' R' U2 R U2 y' L' U L // 1st pair
U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' y U' R' U2 R U' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U y' R R2' U' R // 4th pair
U U F U R U' R' F' // EO
U2 R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' // CO
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



U' L U' L' U y' L' U L // wGO pair
or
U' L U' r U' L' U r' // wGO pair

y U R' U R2 U' R' // wRB pair
or
y U R' U2 R U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U' R // 4th pair
alg.garron.us

r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL - "Fat" Sune!








Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 F L2 F' L2 U2 R' D R2 D2 B' F2 L F' U R' U2 B2

y x' // inspection
U' R' U' (x' y) R' y L' U' L U' R2 D2 // cross
y' U R U R' U' y' R U R' // 1st pair
y2' U R U2' R' U2 y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U2' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U2 R y2 U' r U' L' U x' // 4th pair
U F U R U' R' F' // EO
U2' R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' // CO
y2 U' R' U R' U' y l' U' x' R2 U' R' U l' U R U x' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	25.71	78	3.03	104	4.05	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	7.24	18	2.49	27	3.73		Cross+1/F2L	43.6%	40.9%	41.5%
F2L	16.62	44	2.65	65	3.91		F2L/Total	64.6%	56.4%	62.5%
LL	9.09	34	3.74	39	4.29		LL/Total	35.4%	43.6%	37.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 F L2 F' L2 U2 R' D R2 D2 B' F2 L F' U R' U2 B2

y x' // inspection
U2 U R' U' (x' y) R' y2' y' L' U' L U' R2 D D // cross
y' x' x U R U R' U' y' R U R' // 1st pair
y2' U R U' U' R' U2 y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U2 U y' R' U2 R y U' y U' U r U' L' U x' // 4th pair
U F U R U' R' F' // EO
U' U' R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' // CO
y2 U' R' U R' U' y l' U' x' R2 U' R' U l' U R U x' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



y x' U' R' U' (x' y) R' D2 F // cross

y' U R F U F' R' // 1st pair








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (4/4)
											
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	21.51	71.50	3.32	89.75	4.17	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	6.92	16.75	2.42	25.50	3.69		Cross+1/F2L	47%	38%	43%
F2L	14.84	43.75	2.95	59.50	4.01		F2L/Total	69%	61%	66%
LL	6.67	27.75	4.16	30.25	4.53		LL/F2L		31%	39%	34%
```


```
Best from each field
			
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.06	55	3.70	67	4.49[/COLOR]

Cross+1	6.34	14	2.52	22	4.01
F2L	12.62	37	3.43	48	4.32
LL	4.44	18	4.70	19	4.87
```






 *Albert You* - 11.70 av5 (unofficial)


Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]TG_GW6-BgPI[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F2 D U B R2 B U2 B' D2 B' F' U' D' B U' F' L' D F2 R' L B F2 U L2

x2 y // inspection
M' D' (x' y') u2' y R' F R D' // 1st pair
L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R' U2' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2' M U M' U2' M U M' // OLL
y' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.36	48	4.23	55	4.84	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.91	7	2.41	10	3.44		Cross+1/F2L	42.0%	30.4%	35.7%
F2L	6.93	23	3.32	28	4.04		F2L/Total	61.0%	47.9%	50.9%
LL	4.43	25	5.64	27	6.09		LL/Total	39.0%	52.1%	49.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 D U B R2 B U2 B' D2 B' F' U' D' B U' F' L' D F2 R' L B F2 U L2

x2 y // inspection
r R' D' (x' y') u2' y R' F R D' // 1st pair
L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R' U2' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2' r' R U M' U2' r' R U M' // OLL
y' F R U' R' U' R U l' U' x' R U R' U' l' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



D L2 B' D2 F D F' L' U L' U R L2 D2 B2 L' F2 L B2 L2 R' F' R2 B2 F

x2 // inspection
U R' F u' L' D2' // cross
U' L' U' L // 1st pair
R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
R U2' R' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2' R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
l' U R' D2' R U' R' D2' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.83	54	4.56	62	5.24	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.78	10	3.60	13	4.68		Cross+1/F2L	40.8%	32.3%	36.1%
F2L	6.82	31	4.55	36	5.28		F2L/Total	57.7%	57.4%	58.1%
LL	5.01	23	4.59	26	5.19		LL/Total	42.3%	42.6%	41.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D L2 B' D2 F D F' L' U L' U R L2 D2 B2 L' F2 L B2 L2 R' F' R2 B2 F

x2 // inspection
U R' F u' L' D' D' // cross
U U U L' U' L // 1st pair
R U' R' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U2' R' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
l' U R' D' D' R U' R' D' D' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



U' R2 B U R2 L F2 B' R' B F' D B2 U B2 L' D R B L2 F L U B' R'

y' x' // inspection
U2' L l U y R2 D' // Xcross
R' U' R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U x U' L U r' U' L' U' L U L' U L // OLL
U2' R' d' F R2' u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	14.23	76	5.34	81	5.69	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.61	16	4.43	17	4.71		Cross+1/F2L	42.6%	32.7%	32.1%
F2L	8.48	49	5.78	53	6.25		F2L/Total	59.6%	64.5%	65.4%
LL	5.75	27	4.70	28	4.87		LL/Total	40.4%	35.5%	34.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 B U R2 L F2 B' R' B F' D B2 U B2 L' D R B L2 F L U B' R'

y' x' // inspection
U2' L l U y R2 D' // Xcross
R' U2' R R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U x U' L U r' U' L' U' L U L' U L // OLL
U2' R' d' F R2' u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



B2 L R2 F L U2 F2 L D2 F D' L2 R U R U B' L' U2 F B L' R' B' D'

x2 y // inspection
l' U L x' R2 D' // cross
R U R' L U' L' // 1st pair
U2 R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U L U y' R U' R' // 4th pair
R U2' R' l' U R U' x' R U2' R' // OLL
U2 L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.47	60	5.73	69	6.59	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.20	12	3.75	14	4.38		Cross+1/F2L	47.8%	32.4%	33.3%
F2L	6.70	37	5.52	42	6.27		F2L/Total	64.0%	61.7%	60.9%
LL	3.77	23	6.10	27	7.16		LL/Total	36.0%	38.3%	39.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 L R2 F L U2 F2 L D2 F D' L2 R U R U B' L' U2 F B L' R' B' D'

x2 y // inspection
l' U L x' R2 D' // cross
R R' R U R' L U' L' // 1st pair
U U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U U' L' U L U y' R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' U U R U2' R' l' U R U' x' R U2' R' // OLL
U U L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



D' B' D U' R U' L2 U2 B2 R' B U' F B2 U2 D2 L2 U' L B2 D2 L R2 D U

x2 // inspection
U L F' u' R2 y u' U R // cross
U' y R U' R' // 1st pair
y2' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U L U' L' U' y' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y R U' R' U R U' R' l' U l F' // 4th pair
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U' R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.91	58	4.87	66	5.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.07	11	3.58	14	4.56		Cross+1/F2L	38.2%	33.3%	34.1%
F2L	8.04	33	4.10	41	5.10		F2L/Total	67.5%	56.9%	62.1%
LL	3.87	25	6.46	25	6.46		LL/Total	32.5%	43.1%	37.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B' D U' R U' L2 U2 B2 R' B U' F B2 U2 D2 L2 U' L B2 D2 L R2 D U

x2 // inspection
U L F' u' R2 y u' U R // cross
U' y R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U L U' L' U' y' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y R U' R' U R U' R' l' U l F' // 4th pair
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U' R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.70	53.33	4.56	61.00	5.21	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.92	9.33	3.20	12.33	4.22		Cross+1/F2L	40.2%	32.2%	35.2%
F2L	7.26	29.00	3.99	35.00	4.82		F2L/Total	62.1%	54.4%	57.4%
LL	4.44	24.33	5.48	26.00	5.86		LL/Total	37.9%	45.6%	42.6%
```


```
Best from each field
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]

[COLOR="red"]Total	10.47	48	5.73	55	6.59[/COLOR]
			
Cross+1	2.78	7	4.43	10	4.71
F2L	6.70	23	5.78	28	6.27
LL	3.77	23	6.46	25	7.16
```


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 1, 2012)

ok so, first reconstruction.



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]qkRgufgZD1Y[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve 1 (14.39)



Scramble: D2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 D L2 U B F' U' B2 L U2

z2 y // Inspection
L D' F' U R2 U L2 // Cross (7/7)
R U R' U' L U L' // 1st Pair (7/14)
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd Pair (8/22)
U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 3rd Pair (8/30)
U' y' U' R' U R U2 R' U R // 4th Pair (9/39)
f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' F' // OLL (16/55)
l' U R' D2 R U' R' z' R2 U2 // PLL (9/64)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	14.39	64	4.45	67	4.66[/color]

Cross+1	3.20	14	4.38	14	4.38
F2L	9.28	39	4.20	41	4.42
LL	5.11	25	4.89	26	5.09

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	34%	36%	34%
F2L/Total	64%	61%	61%
LL/Total	36%	39%	39%
```


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 1, 2012)

If someone can do this, it would be nice


----------



## Brest (Oct 3, 2012)

*Slater Metz* (Tall5001) - 1:02.86 4x4x4 av5 (unofficial)


Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Notes



Scramble with White on U and Green on F
Move counts are estimated using [wiki]STM[/wiki] & [wiki]ETM[/wiki]
All notation is SiGN
Wide and slice move examples using SiGN notation: alg.garron.us
Rotations may not be actually what was performed
Moves and rotations in ( ) are executed simultaneously (usually)
Some cancellations removed (see "View as executed" for full solve)





Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]k1I_SmsR3_o[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U u2 B2 u' F' U' u F2 L' U r' D2 L' R2 F r D L' f u' F2 B r' R B' L' r' u' R' B' L2 r' R F2 f' B' R2 D L2 D'

z' // inspection
// 1st 2 centres 
U 2l // white
x' R2' 2u' y 2l' U2 2l (z x') U' 2l z' U 2r U2' 2r' // yellow
// 3 cross dedges
z x' D' U' 2r2 x2' D' // WG
x' D' x2' 2r U // WR
x L2 U 2r2 L2 x' D' L // WR
// last 4 centres
3r2' U 2r2' // red
3r' U2 2L' U' 2L' U2 2r2 // blue
3r2' U' 2r U 2r' // orange / green
// finish cross
z' U 2d' L' U L 2u // WB
y' D2' R' // cross
// finish edges
y' U R U' R' // YG
y' R U' R' // YR
y' R U' R' 2u // GO
U R U' R' // YB
y U' R U' R' // GR
y R U' R' 2u' // YO / RB
// 3x3x3
y R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // wOB
y2 U' F' U' F U' R U R' // wGR
y U2' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // wGO
y2 U R U R' U' R U R' // wRB
2r U2 x 2r U2 2r U2 2r' U2 2l U2 2r' U2' 2r U2' 2r' U2' 2r' // O-parity
m' U m U2 m' U m // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	62.91	151	2.40	201	3.20	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	6.39	14	2.19	20	3.13		Step 1/Redux	16.0%	18.9%	18.9%
Step 2	15.59	14	0.90	26	1.67		Step 2/Redux	38.9%	18.9%	24.5%
Step 3	6.77	14	2.07	20	2.95		Step 3/Redux	16.9%	18.9%	18.9%
Step 4	3.40	9	2.65	12	3.53		Step 4/Redux	8.5%	12.2%	11.3%
Step 5	7.88	23	2.92	28	3.55		Step 5/Redux	19.7%	31.1%	26.4%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	40.03	74	1.85	106	2.65	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	63.6%	49.0%	52.7%[/COLOR]

F3L	11.91	38	3.19	48	4.03		F3L/3x3		52.1%	49.4%	50.5%
LL	10.97	39	3.56	47	4.28		LL/3x3		47.9%	50.6%	49.5%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	22.88	77	3.37	95	4.15	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	36.4%	51.0%	47.3%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U u2 B2 u' F' U' u F2 L' U r' D2 L' R2 F r D L' f u' F2 B r' R B' L' r' u' R' B' L2 r' R F2 f' B' R2 D L2 D'

z' // inspection
// 1st 2 centres 
U 2l // white
x' R2' 2u' y 2l 2l2' U U 2l (z x') U' 2l z' U 2r U' U' 2r' // yellow
// 3 cross dedges
z x' D' U' 2r2 x2' D' // WG
x' D' x' 2r x' U // WR
x' x' x' U U' L L U 2r2 L2 x' D' L // WR
// last 4 centres
3r' 3r' U 2r2' // red
3r' U U 2l' L U' 2l' L U U 2r2 // blue
3r2' U' 2r U 2r' // orange / green
// finish cross
z' U 2d' L L2' U L 2u // WB
y' D' D' R' // cross
// finish edges
U y' R U' R' // YG
y' R U' R' // YR
y' R U' R' 2u // GO
U R U' R' // YB
y U' R U' R' // GR
y R U' R' 2u' // YO / RB
// 3x3x3
y R U' R' U R U' R' U U R U' R' // wOB
y U' y U' U F' U' F U' R U R' // wGR
U U' y U' U' R U' U' R' U U R U' R' // wGO
y2 U R U R' U' R U R' // wRB
2r U2 x 2r U2 2r U2 2r' U U 2l U U 2r' U' U' 2r U' U' 2r' U' U' 2r' // O-parity
m' U m U U m' U R 3r' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



F' B2 r' R2 F' f' r2 B2 U2 F' D2 f B U f u' F2 f' U f2 u2 B' L' R' U2 L2 R2 F L r' U2 r2 D r2 u' L' U2 B' U F

y x // inspection
// 1st 2 centres 
2u 2r' // white
y' U 2r U' 2r' 2U2 2l' U2 2l // yellow
// 3 cross dedges
z F2 // WR
x2' D U' 2l' U // WO
x' D' 2r2 3r' D' // WB
// last 4 centres
3r' U 3r' U 2r2 U 2r' // red
3r' U' 3R U2 2r 3r2' U' 2r2 U 2r2' // blue
3r U' 3r' U2' 2r U2' 2r' // orange / green
// finish cross
(z' y') L U' L' 2d' L' U L 2d F // cross
// finish edges
R U' R' // YR
y U R U R' U' y L' U L U' 2u2' // YG
y R U' R' 2u // YO
U2' L' U L 2u // RB
y2 R U R' 2U' // YR
L' U L 2d // GO / OB
// 3x3x3
R U' R2' U R // wOB
y2' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // wRB
y2 U R U R' U' R U R' F U F' // wGR
U2' R U R' U R U R' U' y U' L' U L // wGO
U' F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' x // CO
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	65.21	159	2.44	204	3.13	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	5.41	10	1.85	17	3.14		Step 1/Redux	11.2%	11.4%	14.0%
Step 2	10.55	9	0.85	16	1.52		Step 2/Redux	21.9%	10.2%	13.2%
Step 3	9.27	26	2.80	30	3.24		Step 3/Redux	19.2%	29.5%	24.8%
Step 4	4.51	9	2.00	10	2.22		Step 4/Redux	9.4%	10.2%	8.3%
Step 5	18.45	34	1.84	48	2.60		Step 5/Redux	38.3%	38.6%	39.7%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	48.19	88	1.83	121	2.51	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	73.9%	55.3%	59.3%[/COLOR]

F3L	9.14	39	4.27	49	5.36		F3L/3x3		53.7%	54.9%	59.0%
LL	7.88	32	4.06	34	4.31		LL/3x3		46.3%	45.1%	41.0%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	17.02	71	4.17	83	4.88	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	26.1%	44.7%	40.7%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' B2 r' R2 F' f' r2 B2 U2 F' D2 f B U f u' F2 f' U f2 u2 B' L' R' U2 L2 R2 F L r' U2 r2 D r2 u' L' U2 B' U F

y x // inspection
// 1st 2 centres 
2u 2r' // white
y' U 2r U' 2r' z x' (2l' 2r') z' U U 2l' U U 2l // yellow
// 3 cross dedges
z F F // WR
x' x' D U' 2l' U // WO
x' x x' D' 2r2 3r' D' // WB
// last 4 centres
3r' U 3r' U 2r R R' 2r U 2r' // red
3r' U' 2r' 3r U U 2r 3r2' U' 2r2 U 2r2' // blue
3r U' 3r' U' U' 2r U' U' 2r' // orange / green
// finish cross
(z' y') L U' L' 2d' L' U L 2d F // cross
// finish edges
R U' R' // YR
y U R U R' U' y L' U L U U U 2u' y 2u' // YG
R U' R' 2u2 y' 2u' // YO
y U' U' 3d U' y L' U L 2u // RB
y2 R U R' y' 2u' // YR
U y L L2' U L 2d // GO / OB
// 3x3x3
R U' R' R' U R // wOB
U y' y' U2 U' R U' R' U U R U' R' // wRB
U' U' y y U' R U R' U' R U R' F U F' // wGR
U' U' R U R' U R U R' U' y U' L L2' U L // wGO
U' F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' x' R U' R' D R' R2 U R' D' x // CO
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



U r2 F2 f' L2 R2 U' B2 U2 u2 L2 U' D f' u2 D B U' r2 f2 U F f2 L2 r' F2 f2 B2 u' D' r f2 B L' F2 B L' u2 D L'

y x' // inspection
// 1st 2 centres 
(D U) 2l' U 2r' // white
x' U 2r' F' 2r y2 2u2' U' y 2r U2' 2r' // yellow
// 3 cross dedges
z x2' D2' // WR
2r L U // WG
x' D R L U' 2L2 x' U L' // WO
// last 4 centres
3r' U' 3R U 2r // orange
3r2' U' 3r' U 3R U' 2r2 U2' 2r' // green
3R' U' 2r' U 2r U2' 2r' // red / blue
// finish cross
y' x' U R U' R' 2d' L' U L 2d // WB
D R' D' // cross
// finish edges
y' U2 R U' R' // YO
L U' L' 3d R U' R' // RB
y2' 2u2 U // YR
R U' R' 2u2' y2 U L' U L 2d // YG
y U2' L' U L // YB
U' R U' R' // RG
y2 U L' U L 2u' // OB / GO
// 3x3x3
U' R U2 R' y' L' U L // wGO
R U' R' y U L' U L // wOB
U R' U2 R U' y L' U L // wRB
(R U R' U')2 R U R' // wGR
U 3r U 3r' R U R' U' 3r U' 3r' // OLL
U' 2u2 2r2 U2 2R2 U2 2r2 2u2 // O-parity
y' 3l' U R' D2' R U' R' D2' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	68.16	160	2.35	199	2.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	6.05	14	2.31	19	3.14		Step 1/Redux	12.5%	14.3%	15.0%
Step 2	11.14	11	0.99	18	1.62		Step 2/Redux	22.9%	11.2%	14.2%
Step 3	9.68	21	2.17	26	2.69		Step 3/Redux	19.9%	21.4%	20.5%
Step 4	5.57	13	2.33	15	2.69		Step 4/Redux	11.5%	13.3%	11.8%
Step 5	16.12	39	2.42	49	3.04		Step 5/Redux	33.2%	39.8%	38.6%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	48.56	98	2.02	127	2.62	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	71.2%	61.3%	63.8%[/COLOR]

F3L	8.57	35	4.08	41	4.78		F3L/3x3		43.7%	56.5%	56.9%
LL	11.03	27	2.45	31	2.81		LL/3x3		56.3%	43.5%	43.1%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	19.60	62	3.16	72	3.67	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	28.8%	38.8%	36.2%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U r2 F2 f' L2 R2 U' B2 U2 u2 L2 U' D f' u2 D B U' r2 f2 U F f2 L2 r' F2 f2 B2 u' D' r f2 B L' F2 B L' u2 D L'

y x' // inspection
// 1st 2 centres 
(D U) 2l' U 2r' // white
x' U 2r' F' 2r y y 2u' 2u' y U' 2r U' U' 2r' // yellow
// 3 cross dedges
z x' x' D' D' // WR
2r L' L2 U // WG
x' D R L U' 2r2' x L2 U L' // WO
// last 4 centres
3r' U' 2r' 3r U 2r // orange
3r' 3r' U' 3r' U 2r' 3r U' 2r2 U' U' 2r' // green
3r' 2r U' 2r' U 2r U' U' 2r' // red / blue
// finish cross
y' x' U R U' R' 2d' L L2' U L 2d // WB
D R' D' // cross
// finish edges
U2 y' R U' R' // YO
L U' L' 3d R U' R' // RB
2u U y' 2u y' // YR
R' R2 U' R' 2u' 2u' y2 U L L2' U L 2d // YG
U' U' y L' U L // YB
U' R U' R' // RG
y U U U' y L L2' U L 2u' // OB / GO
// 3x3x3
U' R U U R' y' L' U L // wGO
R U' R' y U L L2' U L // wOB
U U U' R' U U R U' y L' U L // wRB
(R U R' U')2 R U R' // wGR
U 3r U 3r' R U R' U' 3r U' 3r' // OLL
U' 2u2 2r2 U2 R2 2r2 U2 2r2 2u2 // O-parity
y' 3l' U R' D2' R U' R' D' D' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



u' F' D L R F2 u' r R u2 F2 u2 r2 B2 L B L F2 L r2 u2 D' f U2 R2 D L' B L' U' r U2 D2 f' L r' U2 D' F' D

x // inspection
// 1st 2 centres 
D' U 2u 2l // yellow
U 2r' F 2r (z' x') 2l z U2 2r U2' 2r' // white
// 3 cross dedges
z' x2' U 2r2 x' D' // WR
x2' 2r L U // WB
x' U' 2r x' L D' L' // WO
// last 4 centres
3r2' U 3R U 2r' // red
2r' U' 2r 3r2' U 2r2 U2' 2r2' // blue
U2' 3R U2 3R' // orange / green
// finish cross
U (z' y') U 2d R U' R' 2u' // WG / GO
D' F D // cross
// finish edges
y' U2 R U' R' // OB
L' U L // YO
y2' U R U' R' 2u // YB
y U2' L' U L // RB
y U2' L' U L // GR
y U' L' U L 2u' // YR / YG
// 3x3x3
U R U' R' (U' R U R')2 y U2' R U R' // wGO
y F' U' F U L U L' // wGR
U R U' R2' U R // wRB
U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // wOB
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
y' U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	58.06	144	2.48	187	3.22	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	6.08	12	1.97	16	2.63		Step 1/Redux	15.1%	14.8%	13.9%
Step 2	3.11	11	3.54	22	7.07		Step 2/Redux	7.7%	13.6%	19.1%
Step 3	6.54	18	2.75	26	3.98		Step 3/Redux	16.2%	22.2%	22.6%
Step 4	5.07	13	2.56	15	2.96		Step 4/Redux	12.6%	16.0%	13.0%
Step 5	19.48	27	1.39	36	1.85		Step 5/Redux	48.4%	33.3%	31.3%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	40.28	81	2.01	115	2.86	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	69.4%	56.3%	61.5%[/COLOR]

F3L	9.87	39	3.95	43	4.36		F3L/3x3		55.5%	61.9%	59.7%
LL	7.91	24	3.03	29	3.67		LL/3x3		44.5%	38.1%	40.3%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	17.78	63	3.54	72	4.05	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	30.6%	43.8%	38.5%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



u' F' D L R F2 u' r R u2 F2 u2 r2 B2 L B L F2 L r2 u2 D' f U2 R2 D L' B L' U' r U2 D2 f' L r' U2 D' F' D

x // inspection
// 1st 2 centres 
D' U 2u 2l // yellow
U 2r' F 2r (z' x') 2l z U U 2r U' U' 2r' // white
// 3 cross dedges
z' x' x' U 2r2 x' D' // WR
x' x' 2r L U // WB
x' x2' x' x' U' 2r x' L D' L' // WO
// last 4 centres
3r' 3r' U 2l' L U 2r' // red
3r' 2r' 3r U' 2r 3r' 3r' U 2r2 U' U' 2r2' // blue
U' U' 2l' L U U 2r 3r' // orange / green
// finish cross
U (z' y') U 2d R' R U' U R U' R' 2u' // WG / GO
D' F D // cross
// finish edges
U U y' R U' R' // OB
L L2' U L // YO
y' U y' R U' R' 2u // YB
U' U' y L' U L // RB
U' U' y L L2' U L // GR
U' y L L2' U L 2u' // YR / YG
// 3x3x3
U R U' R' (U' R U R')2 U' y U' R U R' // wGO
y U' U F' U' F U L U L' // wGR
U R U' R' R' U R // wRB
U' R U R' U y' R' U' R // wOB
U' U' U U R U2 R2 F R F' R U' U' R' // OLL(CP)
U2 y2' U' y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L2 F L' r' R' D' F' f2 B U u2 D f U2 u' F' r2 R' B2 L2 r' B' U2 f2 B' D L2 R F2 D L u' R2 B' U' B2 D2 B r F

z2 // inspection
// 1st 2 centres 
3U 2r' // white
U' 2r U' 2r' z x2' 2r2 (y' x') U' 2r U2' 2r' // yellow
// 3 cross dedges
z' y2 U x' D' // WB
L D' 2r2 x' D' // WG
x' R U 3R U L2 // WO
// last 4 centres
3r' 3R U 2r2 // red
3r2' U' 3R U' 2r // blue
3r2' U 3R U 3R' // orange / green
// finish cross
z' y' 2U' L' U L 2u // WB
y2' D2' F D // cross
// finish edges
R U R' U' y L' U L // GO
U2 R U' R' // YO
y R U' R' 2u' // OB
y L' U L // RB
y2' U R U' R' // YR
y2 U' 2u2' // YB
R U' R' y 2u2 R U' R' 2u // YG / GR
// 3x3x3
U2' R U' R' U R U2 R' U' L' U L // wOB
U2' R U' R' L U' L' // wGO
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // wRB
y2 U L' U L y' U R U' R' // wGR
U 3l' U' 3l L' U' L U 3l' U 3l // OLL
U R U R' y' R2 3u' R' R2 U' R' U R' 3u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	60.46	150	2.48	194	3.21	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	6.14	11	1.79	15	2.44		Step 1/Redux	14.5%	12.9%	12.8%
Step 2	9.35	11	1.18	17	1.82		Step 2/Redux	22.1%	12.9%	14.5%
Step 3	5.67	14	2.47	20	3.53		Step 3/Redux	13.4%	16.5%	17.1%
Step 4	5.74	9	1.57	15	2.61		Step 4/Redux	13.6%	10.6%	12.8%
Step 5	15.41	40	2.60	50	3.24		Step 5/Redux	36.4%	47.1%	42.7%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	42.31	85	2.01	117	2.77	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	70.0%	56.7%	60.3%[/COLOR]

F3L	10.18	39	3.83	49	4.81		F3L/3x3		56.1%	60.0%	63.6%
LL	7.97	26	3.26	28	3.51		LL/3x3		43.9%	40.0%	36.4%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	18.15	65	3.58	77	4.24	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	30.0%	43.3%	39.7%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 F L' r' R' D' F' f2 B U u2 D f U2 u' F' r2 R' B2 L2 r' B' U2 f2 B' D L2 R F2 D L u' R2 B' U' B2 D2 B r F

z2 // inspection
// 1st 2 centres 
3U 2r' // white
U' 2r U' 2r' (z x') x' 2r2 (y' x') U' 2r U' U' 2r' // yellow
// 3 cross dedges
(x' y') x' U x' D' // WB
L D' 2r2 x' D' // WG
x' R U 2l' L U L2 // WO
// last 4 centres
3r' 2l' L U 2r2 // red
3r' 3r' U' 2l' L U' 2r // blue
3r' 3r' U 2l' L U 2r 3r' // orange / green
// finish cross
z' y' y' U 2u' y L' U L' L2 2u // WB
y2' D2' F D // cross
// finish edges
R U R' U' y L L2' U L // GO
U U R U' R' // YO
y R' R2 U' R' 2u' // OB
y L L2' U L // RB
y' 3d R U' R' // YR
U' y 2u' y 2u' // YB
R' R2 U' R' 2u2 2d y' (2U' U) U 3d R U' R' 2u // YG / GR
// 3x3x3
U' U' R U' R' U R U U R' U' L L2' U L // wOB
U' U' R U' R' L U' L' // wGO
R U' R' U R U' R' U U R U' R' // wRB
y U' U' y U' L L2' U L U y' R U' R' // wGR
U 3l' U' 3l L' U' L U 3l' U 3l // OLL
U R R' R U R' y' R2 3u' R' R2 U' R' U R' 3u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	62.86	153.33	2.44	199.67	3.18	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	5.98	11.67	1.95	17.33	2.90		Step 1/Redux	13.7%	14.2%	15.1%
Step 2	11.83	11.33	0.96	19.67	1.66		Step 2/Redux	27.2%	13.8%	17.2%
Step 3	7.24	18.00	2.49	23.33	3.22		Step 3/Redux	16.6%	21.9%	20.3%
Step 4	4.55	9.00	1.98	12.33	2.71		Step 4/Redux	10.5%	10.9%	10.8%
Step 5	13.91	32.33	2.32	42.00	3.02		Step 5/Redux	32.0%	39.3%	36.6%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	43.51	82.33	1.89	114.67	2.64	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	69.2%	53.7%	57.4%[/COLOR]

F3L	10.41	38.67	3.71	48.67	4.67		F3L/3x3		53.8%	54.5%	57.3%
LL	8.94	32.33	3.62	36.33	4.06		LL/3x3		46.2%	45.5%	42.7%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	19.35	71.00	3.67	85.00	4.39	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	30.8%	46.3%	42.6%	[/COLOR]
```


```
Best from each field
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	58.06	144	2.48	187	3.22[/COLOR]
			
Step 1	5.41	10	2.31	15	3.14
Step 2	3.11	9	3.54	16	7.07
Step 3	5.67	14	2.80	20	3.98
Step 4	3.40	9	2.65	10	3.53
Step 5	7.88	23	2.92	28	3.55
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	40.03	74	2.02	106	2.86[/COLOR]
		
F3L	8.57	35	4.27	41	5.36
LL	7.88	24	4.06	28	4.31
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	17.02	62	4.17	72	4.88[/COLOR]
```






*Mitch Lane* (drumgod1997) - 8.919 single (unofficial)


Spoiler: Reconstruction



F2 R' F2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R D' F' L B' U R2 D2 R' U'

x' y // inspection
U' F r U x' R2 D2' // cross
U' L' U L // 1st pair
U R' U' R U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R' U y L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // OLS
U' R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.92	57	6.39	63	7.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.05	10	4.87	11	5.36		Cross+1/F2L	32.1%	23.8%	23.4%
F2L	6.39	42	6.58	47	7.36		F2L/Total	71.6%	73.7%	74.6%
LL	2.53	15	5.92	16	6.31		LL/Total	28.4%	26.3%	25.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' F2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R D' F' L B' U R2 D2 R' U'

x' y // inspection
U' F r U x' R2 D2' // cross
U' L' U L // 1st pair
U R' U' R U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R' U y L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // OLS
U U' U' R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





*Channae Anderson* (convinsa) - 1:16.10 4x4x4 Yau single (unofficial)


Spoiler: Reconstruction






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]S_etKwybVZg[/youtubehd]


 L' B2 D F u2 B' F r2 L f R' B' L2 R D2 r2 L2 u U' D2 L2 B' L D2 U f u R' F' f2 r2 u' r2 f2 r R f D' F D2

z' y' // inspection
// 1st 2 centres 
2r' z U' 2r' z' 2r' // white
x' U 2r U 2r' z 2l2' (z' y') U' 2r U2 2l' // yellow
// 3 cross dedges
z' U' // WR
x' y' 2u D x R' // WB
x' y2 D' 3r U' 3r' 2u y' D' 3l' (x' z) // WO
// last 4 centres
L' U2 3r' U' 2r U 2r' // orange
3r2 U 3r2' U' 2r2 U2' 2r2' 3r' U 2r U' 2r' // green
3R' U 2r' // red / blue
// finish cross
(x' z') 2u' R U' R' 2u // WG
U F2 D2' // cross
// finish edges
y' 2U F' U' F // RB
y U2 F' U' F // OB
y U F' U' F 2u' // YO / YB
y U2 R U' R' L' U L 2u // YG
y' F' U' F 2u' // GR / GO
// 3x3x3
y L U' L' R' U' R // wOB
R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // wGO
y' U R' U' R y' R' U R // wRB
y2' R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' // wGR
U' F R U R' U' F' // EO
U2' 3r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // CO(CP)
y2 U' 2R2 U2 2R2 2u2 2R2 2U2 // P-parity
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler





```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	76.10	150	1.97	204	2.68	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	7.13	14	1.96	19	2.66		Step 1/Redux	12.8%	15.4%	14.8%
Step 2	14.21	11	0.77	22	1.55		Step 2/Redux	25.5%	12.1%	17.2%
Step 3	14.49	30	2.07	33	2.28		Step 3/Redux	26.0%	33.0%	25.8%
Step 4	4.03	8	1.99	12	2.98		Step 4/Redux	7.2%	8.8%	9.4%
Step 5	15.85	28	1.77	42	2.65		Step 5/Redux	28.5%	30.8%	32.8%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	55.71	91	1.63	128	2.30	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	73.2%	60.7%	62.7%[/COLOR]

F2L	10.91	34	3.12	42	3.85		F2L/3x3		53.5%	57.6%	55.3%
LL	9.48	25	2.64	34	3.59		LL/3x3		46.5%	42.4%	44.7%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	20.39	59	2.89	76	3.73	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	26.8%	39.3%	37.3%[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: View as executed



L' B2 D F u2 B' F r2 L f R' B' L2 R D2 r2 L2 u U' D2 L2 B' L D2 U f u R' F' f2 r2 u' r2 f2 r R f D' F D2

z' y' // inspection
// 1st 2 centres 
2r' z U' 2r' z' 2r 2r2' // white
x' U 2r U 2r' z 2l2' (z' y') U' 2r U2 2l' // yellow
// 3 cross dedges
z' U' // WR
(z' x') U2 U U 2u y2' D x R' // WB
z' x' y D' 3r U' 3r' 2u y' D' 3l' (x' z) // WO
// last 4 centres
L2' L U2 2r' 2r 2r' 2r 3r' U' 2r U 2r' // orange
3r 3r' D D' 3r2 U 3r2' U' 2r2 U' U' 2r2' 3r' U 2r U' 2r' // green
3r' 2r U 2r' // red / blue
// finish cross
(x' z') 2u' R U' R' 2u // WG
U x U2 x' D' D' // cross
// finish edges
D' D 2u y' U' U' U x U' x' U' F // RB
y U U x U' x' U' F // OB
y U x U' x' U' F 2u' // YO / YB
y U2 R U' R' L' U L 2u // YG
y' x U' x' U' F 2u' // GR / GO
// 3x3x3
y x' 3r U' L' R' U' R // wOB
U U U2 R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // wGO
y' U R' U' R R' R y' R' U R // wRB
y2' R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' // wGR
U' F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' U' 3r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // CO(CP)
y U' y2 y' 2r2 R2' U2 2r2 R2 2u2 2r' 2r3 R2' 2u2 U2 // P-parity
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 7, 2012)

This has most probably already been reconstructed, and its very old, but can someone please do it?


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 7, 2012)

For those interested, here is a spreadsheet that works out the statistics for a reconstructed solve:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AokZ4FB24GmndGNFVE5sS21mWlJfNU9Xd1hIck9GY3c
It's pretty self-explanatory, but please have a mess around with it, and if there's any problems, or any feedback, just post back.


----------



## KCuber (Oct 7, 2012)

Can someone reconstruct this solve:


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> For those interested, here is a spreadsheet that works out the statistics for a reconstructed solve:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AokZ4FB24GmndGNFVE5sS21mWlJfNU9Xd1hIck9GY3c
> It's pretty self-explanatory, but please have a mess around with it, and if there's any problems, or any feedback, just post back.



http://cubesites.webs.com/rpgcfop.html



KCuber said:


> Can someone reconstruct this solve



Scramble?


----------



## KCuber (Oct 7, 2012)

> Scramble?


No . I'm no expert on reconstructions, but couldn't you find the moves I did to solve, do the inverse of those moves to get the scramble , and then shorten the scramble?


----------



## Brest (Oct 8, 2012)

*Kevin Costello III* - 34.41 4x4x4 single - Harvard Fall 2012



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]dzKjKr8_p-Y[/youtubehd]


 B L u R U B' U' R' u2 L r2 R D' L B u' U R D' r2 D' u' U B2 R2 f' u' U' B U' L' F D2 U' L' D' r' D2 L f'

x' y' // inspection
1st 2 centres 
2d' F 2l 2u // red
z' 2r U2' 2r' F U2 2r U2' 2r' // orange
3 cross dedges
z' U' 2r' U // GO
x' U' 2r' U2 2r2 B // OB
U 3r' U L2 // WO
last 4 centres/ finish cross
2r' U' 2r U 3R' U' 2r2' // white
3r' U2 2r U' 3R U2 2r U2' 3r' 2r' // blue
U' 2r U 2r' // yellow / green / YB
(x' z') 2u y U R U' R' 2u' // YO
D U' F // cross
finish edges
2u y U F' U' F // RB
R' U' R 2u' // WB
y2' U R' U' R 2u' // YG
R' U' R 2u // YR
y U R U' R' 2u' // GR
R U' R' 2u // WR / WG
3x3x3
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // oYB
y L U L' U L U' L' // oYG
U R' U2' R 3d' R U R' // oYG
L' U L U' L' U' L // oWB
U' r U2 x r U2 r U2' r' U2 l U2 r' U2' r U2 r' U2' r' // O-parity
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
U' 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 U // P-parity
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	34.41	155	4.50	172	5.00	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.42	12	3.51	14	4.09		Step 1/Redux	16.5%	15.0%	14.9%	
Step 2	5.01	12	2.40	17	3.39		Step 2/Redux	24.2%	15.0%	18.1%	
Step 3	4.80	21	4.38	21	4.38		Step 3/Redux	23.2%	26.3%	22.3%	
Step 4	2.46	9	3.66	11	4.47		Step 4/Redux	11.9%	11.3%	11.7%	
Step 5	5.04	26	5.16	31	6.15		Step 5/Redux	24.3%	32.5%	33.0%	
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	20.73	80	3.86	94	4.53	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	60.2%	51.6%	54.7%	[/COLOR]
											
F2L	6.13	34	5.55	36	5.87		F2L/3x3		44.8%	45.3%	46.2%	
LL	7.55	41	5.43	42	5.56		LL/3x3		55.2%	54.7%	53.8%	
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	13.68	75	5.48	78	5.70	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	39.8%	48.4%	45.3%	[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B L u R U B' U' R' u2 L r2 R D' L B u' U R D' r2 D' u' U B2 R2 f' u' U' B U' L' F D2 U' L' D' r' D2 L f'

x' y' // inspection
1st 2 centres 
2d' F 2l 2u // red
z' 2r U2' 2r' F U2 2r U' U' 2r' // orange
3 cross dedges
z' x' x U' 2r' U // GO
x' U' 2r' U2 2r2 B // OB
U 3r' U x' (3r L) // WO
last 4 centres/ finish cross[/COLOR]
2r' U' 2r U 3r' 2r U' 2r2' // white
3r' U2 2r U' 2r' 3r U2 2r U2' 3r' 2r' // blue
U' 2r U 2r' // yellow / green / YB
(x' z') 2u y U R U' R' 2u' // YO
D U' F // cross
finish edges
2u y U F' U' F // RB
R' U' R 2u' // WB
y' U y' R' U' R 2u' // YG
R' U' R 2u // YR
y U R U' R' 2u' // GR
R U' R' 2u // WR / WG
3x3x3
U U' R R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' // oYB
y L U L' U L U' L' // oYG
U R' U' U' R 3d' R U R' // oYG
L' U L U' L' U' L // oWB
U' r U2 x r U2 r U2' r' U2 l U2 r' U2' r U2 r' U2' r' // O-parity
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
U' 2r2 R2' U2 2r2 R2' u2 2r2 R2' u2 U // P-parity
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## cubernya (Oct 8, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> http://cubesites.webs.com/rpgcfop.html



People actually use that? I honestly thought that it was only ChrissyD and PandaCuber that used it


----------



## KCuber (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Brest!!!!!


----------



## stevecho816 (Oct 10, 2012)

Can someone reconstruct this? Sorry no scramble


----------



## Brest (Oct 11, 2012)

*Thom Barlow* (Kirjava) - 9.16 av5 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Video



[youtubewide]9G7GwpzI3tk[/youtubewide]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F2 L D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L' U2 L' U' R2 B L D' F L R2 B2 D'

y' x' // inspection
M' U r' y // LF block
R' U2' F' // LB pair
U' r2 M U M' r U R' U' R2 U // RF block
R U' R // RB pair
U2' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL
U M' U M' U M U' M' // EO
U' M2' U M U2 M' U' // UL/UR
M' U2 M U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.62	51	5.30	58	6.03	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.32	6	4.55	8	6.06		Lblock/F2B	26.5%	30.0%	32.0%
Rblock	3.67	14	3.81	17	4.63		Rblock/F2B	73.5%	70.0%	68.0%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.99	20	4.01	25	5.01	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	51.9%	39.2%	43.1%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.79	12	6.70	13	7.26		CMLL/Total	18.6%	23.5%	22.4%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	2.84	19	6.69	20	7.04	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	29.5%	37.3%	34.5%[/COLOR]
L10P	4.63	31	6.70	33	7.13		L10P/Total	48.1%	60.8%	56.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 L D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L' U2 L' U' R2 B L D' F L R2 B2 D'

y' x' // inspection
M' U r' y // LF block
R' U' U' F' // LB pair
U' r2 r' R U R' R M' r U R' U' R2 U // RF block
R U' R // RB pair
U' U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL
U M' U M' U r' R U' M' // EO
U' M2' U M U2 M' U' // UL/UR
M' U2 M U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



F R2 F2 R2 F' L2 B U2 B' D' F2 L R B U2 B2 L2 D' B' R

y2 // inspection
U M' U y' L U x2' // LB block
U' R U R' F // LF pair
r U R U R // RF block
U' r U' R' // RB pair
U2 F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // CMLL
U M' U' M' // EO
U2 M' U2 M U' M2' U // UL/UR
U2 M' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.94	48	5.37	52	5.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	2.30	10	4.35	12	5.22		Lblock/F2B	54.8%	52.6%	57.1%
Rblock	1.90	9	4.74	9	4.74		Rblock/F2B	45.2%	47.4%	42.9%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.20	19	4.52	21	5.00	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	47.0%	39.6%	40.4%[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.10	14	6.67	15	7.14		CMLL/Total	23.5%	29.2%	28.8%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	2.64	15	5.68	16	6.06	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	29.5%	31.3%	30.8%[/COLOR]
L10P	4.74	29	6.12	31	6.54		L10P/Total	53.0%	60.4%	59.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R2 F2 R2 F' L2 B U2 B' D' F2 L R B U2 B2 L2 D' B' R

y2 // inspection
U M' U y' L U x2' // LB block
U' R U R' F // LF pair
r U R U R // RF block
U' r U' R' // RB pair
U U F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // CMLL
U M' U' M' // EO
U U M' U2 M U' M2' U // UL/UR
U2 M' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D F2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' U F' U2 R F L D F' U'

z // inspection
r U r U x // LB block
F' // LF pair
U' r2 U' M' U R U' R' U R' U' R // RF block
M2' U2 R U2' R' U r // RB pair
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
M' U M' U' M U M' // EO
M2' U' M U2 M' U' // UL/UR
U2 M' U2 M // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.93	48	5.38	52	5.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.20	5	4.17	6	5.00		Lblock/F2B	25.1%	20.8%	21.4%
Rblock	3.58	19	5.31	22	6.15		Rblock/F2B	74.9%	79.2%	78.6%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.78	24	5.02	28	5.86	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	53.5%	50.0%	53.8%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.58	7	4.43	7	4.43		CMLL/Total	17.7%	14.6%	13.5%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	2.57	17	6.61	17	6.61	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	28.8%	35.4%	32.7%[/COLOR]
L10P	4.15	24	5.78	24	5.78		L10P/Total	46.5%	50.0%	46.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D F2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' U F' U2 R F L D F' U'

z // inspection
r U r U x // LB block
F' // LF pair
U' r2 U' M' U R U' R' U R' U' R // RF block
M' M' U U R U' U' R' U r // RB pair
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
M' U M' U' M U M' // EO
M2' U' M U2 M' U' // UL/UR
U2 M' U2 M // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



D2 F' L' F2 B2 D B' D' F' B2 U2 F2 R U2 L U2 B2 R' L F2

x' y // inspection
r2 B // LB block
r' F' // LF pair
U' r' U' r U r U R' U' R U' R' U R2 // RF block
U R' M' U' r // RB pair
R' U' R U' R' U2' R2 U R' U R U2' R' // CMLL
U' M U M' U' M U M' // EO
U2 M' U2 M U M2' U // UL/UR
M U2 M' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.89	57	5.76	61	6.17	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	0.83	4	4.82	4	4.82		Lblock/F2B	19.3%	17.4%	17.4%
Rblock	3.46	19	5.49	19	5.49		Rblock/F2B	80.7%	82.6%	82.6%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.29	23	5.36	23	5.36	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	43.4%	40.4%	37.7%[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.37	15	6.33	17	7.17		CMLL/Total	24.0%	26.3%	27.9%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	3.23	19	5.88	21	6.50	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	32.7%	33.3%	34.4%[/COLOR]
L10P	5.60	34	6.07	38	6.79		L10P/Total	56.6%	59.6%	62.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' L' F2 B2 D B' D' F' B2 U2 F2 R U2 L U2 B2 R' L F2

x' y // inspection
r2 B // LB block
r' F' // LF pair
U' r' U' r U r U R' U' R U' R' U R // RF block
R U R' M' U' r // RB pair
U' U R' U' R U' R' U' U' R2 U R' U R U' U' R' // CMLL
U' R r' U M' U' R r' U M' // EO
U2 M' U2 M U M2' U // UL/UR
M U2 M' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



D2 F' L' F2 B2 D B' D' F' B2 U2 F2 R U2 L U2 B2 R' L F2

z' M2 U' y x2
U r M' U R
U R U R' U' R U R'
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
U M U' M' U2 M' U M U'
M U2 M U2
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



F U2 F U2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 F2 U' B U' L U B' L2 F R U2

y' x' // inspection
U' r U r' U' (y x2) // LB block
U (r L) F' // LF pair
U' r U r U R U R' U R U' R' // RF block
R' U' R U R' U' R // RB pair
U' F R U' R' U R U R' F' // CMLL
U' M' U M' U2 M' U' M' // EO
U M U2 M' U M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.28	51	6.16	52	6.28	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.67	8	4.79	9	5.39		Lblock/F2B	38.0%	29.6%	32.1%
Rblock	2.72	19	6.99	19	6.99		Rblock/F2B	62.0%	70.4%	67.9%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.39	27	6.15	28	6.38	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	53.0%	52.9%	53.8%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.53	10	6.54	10	6.54		CMLL/Total	18.5%	19.6%	19.2%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	2.36	14	5.93	14	5.93	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	28.5%	27.5%	26.9%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.89	24	6.17	24	6.17		L10P/Total	47.0%	47.1%	46.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F U2 F U2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 F2 U' B U' L U B' L2 F R U2

y' x' // inspection
U' r U r' U' (y x2) // LB block
U (r L) F' // LF pair
U' r U r U R U R' U R U' R' // RF block
R' U' R U R' U' R // RB pair
U' F R U' R' U R U R' F' // CMLL
U' M' U M' U2 M' U' M' // EO
U M U2 M' U M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)
			
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.16	49.00	5.35	54.00	5.89	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.61	7.00	4.36	8.67	5.39		Lblock/F2B	34.5%	33.3%	35.1%
Rblock	3.05	14.00	4.59	16.00	5.25		Rblock/F2B	65.5%	66.7%	64.9%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.66	21.00	4.51	24.67	5.30	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	50.8%	42.9%	45.7%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.82	11.00	6.03	11.67	6.40		CMLL/Total	19.9%	22.4%	21.6%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	2.68	17.00	6.34	17.00	6.34	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	29.3%	34.7%	31.5%[/COLOR]
L10P	4.51	28.00	6.21	29.33	6.51		L10P/Total	49.2%	57.1%	54.3%
```


```
Mean (5/5)
									
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.13	51.00	5.58	55.00	6.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.46	6.60	4.51	7.80	5.33		Lblock/F2B	32.3%	29.2%	31.2%
Rblock	3.07	16.00	5.22	17.20	5.61		Rblock/F2B	67.7%	70.8%	68.8%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.53	22.60	4.99	25.00	5.52	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	49.6%	44.3%	45.5%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.87	11.60	6.19	12.40	6.62		CMLL/Total	20.5%	22.7%	22.5%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	2.73	16.80	6.16	17.60	6.45	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]LSE/Total	29.9%	32.9%	32.0%[/COLOR]
L10P	4.60	28.40	6.17	30.00	6.52		L10P/Total	50.4%	55.7%	54.5%
```


```
Best from each field
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.28	48	6.16	52	6.28[/COLOR]
				
Lblock	0.83	4	4.82	4	6.06
Rblock	1.90	9	6.99	9	6.99
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.20	19	6.15	21	6.38[/COLOR]
			
CMLL	1.53	7	6.70	7	7.26
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	2.36	14	6.69	14	7.04[/COLOR]					
L10P	3.89	24	6.70	24	7.13
```


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 11, 2012)

Hehe, thanks again brest


----------



## tx789 (Oct 11, 2012)

tx789 said:


> I tried reconstruct a 4x4 awhile ago and gave up once i reached the 3x3 stage and saw on alg.garron.us that there were still two edges
> 
> could someone please check the edge paring for mistake and complete the reconstruction
> 
> ...



Finished 

Fw2 Bw2 B' D2 Bw U' Uw Dw2 D' Fw2 Dw' Fw' L2 B' Rw' D R2 Fw R' Uw' L' Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 D' Lw U' B' Uw2 F2 Dw Lw2 R2 U' L2 U2 D2 B D' R2

x2//insection


D' U' Rw U' Rw2 //yellow
U' z' U Rw' z U2 Rw U2 Rw'//white
z' x2 F Rw2//blue
x'3 U' x' Rw U2 Rw' x2 U2 Rw'2 U Rw2//red
x' F Rw U Rw' F' Rw U Rw' U Rw U2 Rw'//L2C //centers
x' (Rw' l) L' U' Rw' x U L' U' x R' U' R U Rw//OW and OB egdes
U2 R U x' Rw F R F' Rw'//WR egde
x U L' U' Rw' U' R' U F U' R F' U Rw//WB and YO egdes 
x U' L F L' z' Rw L U L' U' Rw'//YR
F L' y' Lw' U2 Lw' U2 F2 Lw' F2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw2//L2E //egdes
U' x2 y' U' (Rw l') U2 (Rw' l) y R2 F R' F'//cross
U' R' U R//F2L#1
F' U' F U' R U2 R' U' F U F'//F2L#2
U' F' U' F//F2L#3
y2 U R U' R' U' y' R' U R//F2L#4
U2 R' F R B' R' F' R B//OLL
U2 y L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U//PLL
View at alg.garron.us[/COLOR]
150 STM / 172 ETM / 150 HTM 
1.748 stps/htps 2.004 etps


----------



## Gordon (Oct 17, 2012)

I've reconstructed my current PB solve:



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]yD1XgXZ9Yt8[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve 1 (24.53)



Scramble: D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B L2 F' L2 F2 L' D' U2 F2 L' R U F' D' R'

y z2 // Inspection
L2 F' L' R' // Cross (4/4)
y' R' U R U2 y R' U' R // 1st Pair (7/11)
L U L' R U' R' // 2nd Pair (6/17)
U L' U L U y' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd Pair (12/29)
L' U L U y' R U' R' // 4th Pair (7/36)
F R U R' U' F' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (14/50)
y R R' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL (16/66)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	24.53	66	2.69	71	2.89[/color]

Cross+1	5.86	11	1.88	13	2.22
F2L	14.47	36	2.49	40	2.76
LL	10.06	30	2.98	31	3.08

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	40%	31%	33%
F2L/Total	59%	55%	56%
LL/Total	41%	45%	44%
```




Can someone explain my what HTM and ETM are?


----------



## tx789 (Oct 17, 2012)

Gordon said:


> Can someone explain my what HTM and ETM are?



ETM counts rotations
HTM counts R U L D F B as one and R2 ect as one and M E S as 2 and doesn't count rotations


----------



## ottozing (Oct 17, 2012)

Can someone reconstruct this average?


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 17, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Can someone reconstruct this average?



First:
Scramble: U' R U2 F' U' F U' R2 U'

Inspection: y
FL: R U2 R'
CLL: U R U' R' U2 (L R) U' R' U L' U

Second:
Scramble: R2 F R2 U R U R' U' F'

Inspection: x2
3-quarter layer: U' F'
SS/Last 5 Corners: R U' R' U' R' F R F' U'

Third:
Whatever

Fourth:
Scramble: U R F2 R F U2 R F R'

Inspection: x' y
FL: U' R' [U R]
CLL: [R' U'] U' R U R' U' R U2 R B' R' B U'


Fifth:
Scramble: R U' F R U' R F R2 U'

Inspection: y2
Face: U R' F2 R
PBL: y R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U'

Not 100% sure about these, feel free to correct.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 20, 2012)

Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 (20.68)



Scramble: D B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U' R D B2 R2 U L B F2 R' U2

z2 y' // Inspection
D' F2 x U R2 U' x' y' U' R' F R y M2 U2 M2 // XX-Cross (12/12)
y U R U' R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U R // 3rd Pair (14/26)
U2 F' U F // 4th Pair (4/30)
U3 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' U2 U' x' R U' R2 D R2 U R2 D' R x // OLL (24/54)
M'2 U' M' U2 M U M2 U2 M'2 U2 M'2 U2 // PLL (12/66)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	20.68	66	3.19	73	3.53[/color]

Cross+2	4.55	12	2.64	16	3.52
F2L	9.96	30	3.01	35	3.51
LL	10.72	36	3.36	38	3.54

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Cross+2/F2L	46%	40%	46%
F2L/Total	48%	45%	48%
LL/Total	52%	55%	52%
```






Spoiler: Solve 2 (20.76)



Scramble: D F2 U F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L' F2 U F U B2 D' B L F U

y2 // Inspection
U' R' F R x z' R' F R F' x' D' // Cross (9/9)
y' R U' R' // 1st Pair (3/12)
y' U' R U R' R U' R U y R U' R' F2 // 2nd Pair (12/24)
y2 y' U R U2 R2 U2 R d' L' U L // 3rd Pair (10/34)
y U' L' U L y' U R U' R' // 4th Pair (8/42)
U F R U R' U' F' U' r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // OLL (16/58)
U' y U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL (19/77)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	20.76	77	3.71	89	4.29[/color]

Cross+1	5.02	12	2.39	16	3.19
F2L	13.63	42	3.08	52	3.82
LL	7.13	35	4.91	37	5.19

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	37%	29%	31%
F2L/Total	66%	55%	58%
LL/Total	34%	45%	42%
```






Spoiler: Solve 3 (18.96)



Scramble: R2 B2 R2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' B R2 D' L U2 L' U2 B' D' F' U2

z2 y // Inspection
L y U' R'2 D R' D // Cross (6/6)
U R U2 R' U2 y' R U' R' // 1st Pair (8/14)
y U'2 R' U R // 2nd Pair (4/18)
L U' L' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd Pair (11/29)
y' U L' U L // 4th Pair (4/33)
U r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL (8/41)
R' U' R (y) R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL (12/53)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	18.96	53	2.80	58	3.06[/color]

Cross+1	6.40	14	2.19	16	2.50
F2L	11.82	33	2.79	37	3.13
LL	7.14	20	2.80	21	2.94

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	54%	42%	43%
F2L/Total	62%	62%	64%
LL/Total	38%	38%	36%
```






Spoiler: Solve 4 (19.77)



Scramble: D R2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R' B' U L' B2 R' F2 D2 U L U 

x // Inspection
R' U2 R' U2 y z' U'2 y x U R' x' U' R' F R M U' M' // X-Cross (14/14)
U R U R' U R U'2 R' U' F U F' // 2nd Pair (12/26)
y U R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 3rd Pair (8/34)
U R U2 R' U2 R U R' // 4th Pair (8/42)
U2 M U R U R' U' M' R' F R F' // OLL (12/54)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // PLL (12/66)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	19.77	66	3.34	73	3.69[/color]

Cross+1	5.08	14	2.76	19	3.74
F2L	13.46	42	3.12	49	3.64
LL	6.31	24	3.80	24	3.80

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	38%	33%	39%
F2L/Total	68%	64%	67%
LL/Total	32%	36%	33%
```






Spoiler: Solve 5 (22.84)



Scramble: B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 B' F D L U2 L' B2 R F L' D'

z // Inspection
D2 R' x z' U2 L U2 x' U2 x' U2 x // Cross (7/7)
y U' R U'2 R' U y R U R' // 1st Pair (8/15)
y' U' R U R' R R' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd Pair (17/32)
y' U2 y U' r' F r U2 L U' L' // 3rd Pair (9/41)
U y' U R U2 R' U R U' R' // 4th Pair (9/50)
M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL (7/57)
y' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL (11/68)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	22.84	68	2.98	80	3.50[/color]

Cross+1	9.63	15	1.56	22	2.28
F2L	17.97	50	2.78	61	3.39
LL	4.87	18	3.70	19	3.90

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	54%	30%	36%
F2L/Total	79%	74%	76%
LL/Total	21%	26%	24%
```






Spoiler: Stats





```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	20.40	66.67	3.17	75.33	3.58[/color]

Cross+1	5.50	13.33	2.41	17.00	3.07
F2L	12.97	39.00	2.96	46.00	3.52
LL	6.86	26.33	3.62	27.33	3.75

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	42.00%	34.00%	37.00%
F2L/Total	64.00%	58.00%	61.00%
LL/Total	34.00%	39.00%	36.00%
```


----------



## jla (Oct 28, 2012)

Could someone reconstruct these solves? It would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!






Unfortunately, I lost the scrambles...


----------



## Brest (Oct 28, 2012)

*Kevin Costello III* - 6.68 3x3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd][/youtubehd]


 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R' U' F2 R2 B D' B2 L2 U

y x // inspection
R2' F R D F D' // cross
y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U2' R U2' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U2 R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U r U R' U' M U R U' R' U // ELL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.68	46	6.89	56	8.38	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.86	13	6.99	14	7.53		Cross+1/F2L	35.4%	37.1%	31.8%
F2L	5.26	35	6.65	44	8.37		F2L/Total	78.7%	76.1%	78.6%
LL	1.42	11	7.75	12	8.45		LL/Total	21.3%	23.9%	21.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R' U' F2 R2 B D' B2 L2 U

y x // inspection
R2' F R D F D' // cross
y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' U' R U2' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U U R U' R' y U' r' F r // 3rd pair
U y' U R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' U // ELL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Mnts (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello, could someone please reconstruct 3rd solve.


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 11, 2012)

can someone please reconstruct this single solve? thanks in advance 

Sorry, the scramble disappeared from qqtimer


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can someone reconstruct this 8.03 single? It is the 3rd solve from this average.


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 16, 2012)

stevecho816 said:


> Can someone reconstruct this 8.03 single? It is the 3rd solve from this average.



there you go:



Spoiler: Solve 3 (8.03)



Scramble: D R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U L2 D2 B' U' R U2 L B' F' R' F2 L R'

y x // Inspection
Rw' D' R' F' L D' D' // Cross (7/7)
R' U R L' U L // 1st Pair (6/13)
y R U' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd Pair (7/20)
U y' U R' U' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd Pair (10/30)
y' U y' y' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th Pair (8/38)
U' U U R U R' U R U2' R' U' // OLL (11/49)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	8.03	49	6.10	54	6.72[/color]

Cross+1	2.14	13	6.07	13	6.07
F2L	6.14	38	6.19	43	7.00
LL	1.89	11	5.82	11	5.82

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	35%	34%	30%
F2L/Total	76%	78%	80%
LL/Total	24%	22%	20%
```


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you sooo much.


----------



## stoic (Nov 17, 2012)

@Stevecho816 Did you know you we're going to get a PLL skip from that Sune case? I use U2 L' U2 L U L' U L from that angle and it leaves a U-perm...


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 17, 2012)

ellwd said:


> @Stevecho816 Did you know you we're going to get a PLL skip from that Sune case? I use U2 L' U2 L U L' U L from that angle and it leaves a U-perm...



one should be able to regognise these two easy cases.


----------



## stoic (Nov 17, 2012)

Petro Leum said:


> one should be able to regognise these two easy cases.



Thanks; think I've got them down.


----------



## whauk (Nov 18, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKv0FxwFMfs
can someone please reconstruct this solve? thank you very much


----------



## Brest (Nov 21, 2012)

*Walker Welch* - 13.50 3x3 single - Indiana 2012



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]Q8E_0EYUQi4[/youtubehd]


 F2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 U' L2 D' L D2 L2 B U2 F' D L U2

z // inspection
R U' L x' D R' D2 // cross
U R U R' L' U' L R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y2 U' L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U2' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL
U y' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.50	59	4.37	74	5.48	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.05	15	4.92	18	5.90		Cross+1/F2L	35.0%	38.5%	38.3%
F2L	8.72	39	4.47	47	5.39		F2L/Total	64.6%	66.1%	63.5%
LL	4.78	20	4.18	27	5.65		LL/Total	35.4%	33.9%	36.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 U' L2 D' L D2 L2 B U2 F' D L U2

z // inspection
R U' L x' D R' D D // cross
U R U R' L' U' L R' U' R // 1st pair
U y' U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y U' y L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' U' R U' U' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U' U' R // OLL
U y' x R2' D D R U R' D D R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Nov 21, 2012)

It seems like nobody's able to reconstruct Pyraminx solves. I'm asking again for this one:


----------



## Brest (Dec 16, 2012)

*Zach Goldman* - 44.83 4x4 single - Liberty Science Center Open 2012



Spoiler: Video



[YouTubeHD]XEAkBmExzbk[/YouTubeHD]


 f' F R2 U2 F2 D2 U f2 r2 D L R U2 L D2 r' B' U R B2 u' U2 L' f F u L u2 U r' U2 B2 D' r f2 L2 U' L f2

y' // inspection
1st 2 centres 
U2 2l2 U 2r' // white
x' U' 2r U' 2r' x' U2 2r U' 2r' // yellow
3 cross dedges
(z x') D2' L' 2u L' // WG
y' x2 U 3l' U // WB
z (y x') (z y') 2d2' R z // WO
last 4 centres
U2 2l' U' 3l2' U' 2R2 // red
R' F' R 2R' U' 2r // blue
R2' 2r U2 2R' // orange / green
finish cross
R2' x2' z y R U R' y2' U2' L' U L 2d' // WR
L' U' L 2u // RB
U2 R2 // cross
finish edges
y R U' R' 2u // YR
y' U R U' R' 2u' // YO
U L' U L 2d' // YB
U' L' U L 2u // YG / GO
y2' U F R' F' R 2u' R U R' F R' F' R 2u // OB / GR
3x3x3
y2' U2' R' U' R U' y' R' U' R // wGR
U' R U' R' U R U R' // wRB
y2' U (R U R' U')2 R U R' // wGO
y R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // wOB
U' F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // OLL(CP)
U2 m2' U' m2' U2' m2' U' m2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	44.83	142	3.17	184	4.10	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.27	12	3.67	15	4.59		Step 1/Redux	10.6%	14.3%	13.0%
Step 2	6.10	9	1.48	20	3.28		Step 2/Redux	19.9%	10.7%	17.4%
Step 3	4.67	15	3.21	20	4.28		Step 3/Redux	15.2%	17.9%	17.4%
Step 4	6.58	15	2.28	21	3.19		Step 4/Redux	21.4%	17.9%	18.3%
Step 5	10.11	33	3.26	39	3.86		Step 5/Redux	32.9%	39.3%	33.9%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	30.73	84	2.73	115	3.74	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	68.5%	59.2%	62.5%[/COLOR]

F2L	7.47	39	5.22	47	6.29		F2L/3x3		53.0%	67.2%	68.1%
LL	6.63	19	2.87	22	3.32		LL/3x3		47.0%	32.8%	31.9%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	14.10	58	4.11	69	4.89	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	31.5%	40.8%	37.5%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



f' F R2 U2 F2 D2 U f2 r2 D L R U2 L D2 r' B' U R B2 u' U2 L' f F u L u2 U r' U2 B2 D' r f2 L2 U' L f2

y' // inspection
1st 2 centres 
U2 2l2 U 2r' // white
x' U' 2r U' 2r' x' U U 2r U' 2r' // yellow
3 cross dedges
(z x') z' R2' z L' 2u L' // WG
(y' x) x' x2' U 3l' U // WB
z (y x') (z y') 2d2' R z // WO
last 4 centres
U U 2l' U' 3l' 3l' U' 2r2' R2 // red
R' F' R 3l 2l' U' 2r // blue
R2' 2r U2 2r' R // orange / green
finish cross
R' R' x2' z y R U R' y2' U' U' L' U L 2d' // WR
L' U' L 2u // RB
U2 R2 // cross
finish edges
y R U' R' 2u // YR
y' U R U' R' 2u' // YO
y U y' L' U L 2d' // YB
U' L' U L 2u // YG / GO
y' U y' F R' F' R 2u' R U R' F R' F' R 2u // OB / GR
3x3x3
y' U' U' y' R' U' R U' y' R' U' R // wGR
U' R U' R' U R U R' // wRB
y2' U (R U R' U')2 R U R' // wGO
y R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // wOB
U' F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // OLL(CP)
U2 m2' U' m2' U' U' m' 3R 2R U' m2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 16, 2012)

Can someone construct the WR pyraminx single?


----------



## Username (Dec 16, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Can someone construct the WR pyraminx single?



And average


----------



## cityzach (Dec 16, 2012)

WOW! Thanks Brest!


----------



## nccube (Dec 16, 2012)

Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]p-L_vuDogWE[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve (7.90)



Scramble: D R2 D' U2 F2 U B D B2 U B2 R B F' D F R U2 

x' // Inspection
r' D L l' U l U' y D // Cross (8/8)
U' R' U R U' R U R' // 1st Pair (8/16)
y U' R U2 R' L U' L' // 2nd Pair (7/23)
R' U R U' y R U' R' // 3rd Pair (7/30)
y' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th Pair (7/37)
U R U U' R2' U' R U l U' R' U F' // OLL (13/50)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	7.90	50	6.33	54	6.84[/color]

Cross+1	3.00	16	5.33	17	5.67
F2L	6.15	37	6.02	41	6.67
LL	1.75	13	7.43	13	7.43

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	49%	43%	41%
F2L/Total	78%	74%	76%
LL/Total	22%	26%	24%
```


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyone care to reconstruct this one?

R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U F2 D2 R B' U2 F L' B D' B2 U F' U2

[video=youtube_share;VjWZMUVPcrM]http://youtu.be/VjWZMUVPcrM[/video]


----------



## Brest (Dec 22, 2012)

*Albert You* (cyoubx) - 11.23 av5 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]dGqiILypiLQ[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



B F R D' F' R L' D L R B' F U F B' R2 F' B' R2 D' L2 B' L U2 B'

y' x' // inspection
L R U D' R2 x' D' // cross
U2' R U R' U2' L' U' L // 1st pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
U L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.69	63	5.39	65	5.56	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.98	14	4.70	15	5.03		Cross+1/F2L	40.9%	35.0%	35.7%
F2L	7.28	40	5.49	42	5.77		F2L/Total	62.3%	63.5%	64.6%
LL	4.41	23	5.22	23	5.22		LL/Total	37.7%	36.5%	35.4%

*11.05 without missing timer stop
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B F R D' F' R L' D L R B' F U F B' R2 F' B' R2 D' L2 B' L U2 B'

y' x' // inspection
L R U D' R2 x' D' // cross
U2' R U R' U2' L' U' L // 1st pair
U' R R' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y U U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL(CP)
U L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' U2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



L2 R2 B U L' U' R' D' F2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 B' U2 B D2 F2 B R B2 R'

z2 // inspection
r R U R' (x' y) R' u' R D' // cross
R' U R U y' L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L U' L' U L U L' // 4th pair
x U' L U r' U' L' U' L U L' U L // OLL(CP)
U' R2' U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.86	74	6.81	78	7.18	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.30	19	5.76	21	6.36		Cross+1/F2L	48.7%	40.4%	42.0%
F2L	6.78	47	6.93	50	7.37		F2L/Total	62.4%	63.5%	64.1%
LL	4.08	27	6.62	28	6.86		LL/Total	37.6%	36.5%	35.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 R2 B U L' U' R' D' F2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 B' U2 B D2 F2 B R B2 R'

z2 // inspection
r R U R' (x' y) R' u' R D' // cross
R' U R U y' L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L U' L' U L U L' // 4th pair
U U' x U' L U r' U' L' U' L U L' U L // OLL(CP)
U' R2' U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



R U' R2 L2 D B F' R' B D F U' B' U2 L U' L2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L R B F2

z2 // inspection
R2 U' y R2 D2' // cross
U2' R U' R' U R' U2' R L' U L // 1st pair
U' L U' L' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R U2' R' U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
U y' R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
y' R U l' U' l U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.50	61	5.81	70	6.67	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.28	14	6.14	16	7.02		Cross+1/F2L	34.2%	36.8%	36.4%
F2L	6.66	38	5.71	44	6.61		F2L/Total	63.4%	62.3%	62.9%
LL	3.84	23	5.99	26	6.77		LL/Total	36.6%	37.7%	37.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R U' R2 L2 D B F' R' B D F U' B' U2 L U' L2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L R B F2

z2 // inspection
R2 U' y R2 D2' // cross
U2' R U' R' U R' U2' R L' U L // 1st pair
U' L U' L' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R U2' R' U U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U y' R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
y' R U l' U' x' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2' // PLL 
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' F' U F' U B' F D F B' L D' U2 F L' F' B' D R' F2 U2 R B U2 R'

x2 y // inspection
U R' r D U' x' D // Xcross
U2 R U2' R2' U' U R d' U' U y' R U' R' // 1st pair
y U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U2' R y U2' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' // OLL
y2' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	16.95	72	4.25	85	5.01	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.41	16	3.63	21	4.76		Cross+1/F2L	41.0%	35.6%	38.2%
F2L	10.75	45	4.19	55	5.12		F2L/Total	63.4%	62.5%	64.7%
LL	6.20	27	4.35	30	4.84		LL/Total	36.6%	37.5%	35.3%

*Cross+1 measured to re-inserted 1st pair
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' F' U F' U B' F D F B' L D' U2 F L' F' B' D R' F2 U2 R B U2 R'

x2 y // inspection
U R' r D U' x' D // Xcross
U2 R U2' R2' U' U R d' U' U y' R U' R' // 1st pair
y U U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' U' f f' R' U' R L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U2' R y U2' R U2' R' U U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' U r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' // OLL
y' y' L U2' L' U' U' r U' r' U' L U L F L2' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



U' F' U F' U B' F D F B' L D' U2 F L' F' B' D R' F2 U2 R B U2 R'

x2 y // inspection
U M' D U' x' D // Xcross
L U' L' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
y R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U' R' y' U' R' U' R U R' U' R // EOLS(CO)
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2// PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



F B' R F' R' D U2 F2 L R' D R2 L' B' D2 B2 D2 L F2 U' R B' D R' L

x2 // inspection
R' F R2 y R // cross
y' U2 R U' R' U2' L' U L // 1st pair
R U R' d' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U2' R' U R' U2' R y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y L' U L U y' R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' F R2 B' R2' F' R2 B R' // OLL
U R U l' U' l U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.16	61	5.47	69	6.18	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.40	12	5.00	15	6.25		Cross+1/F2L	32.7%	32.4%	34.1%
F2L	7.35	37	5.03	44	5.99		F2L/Total	65.9%	60.7%	63.8%
LL	3.81	24	6.30	25	6.56		LL/Total	34.1%	39.3%	36.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F B' R F' R' D U2 F2 L R' D R2 L' B' D2 B2 D2 L F2 U' R B' D R' L

x2 // inspection
R' F R2 y R // cross
U U y' R U' R' U2' r' F r // 1st pair
R U R' d' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U2' R' U R' U2' R y U' r' F r // 3rd pair
y L' U L U y' R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' F R2 B' R2' F' (R l) U l' // OLL
U R U l' U' x' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.24	66.00	5.87	70.67	6.29	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.89	15.00	5.18	17.00	5.88		Cross+1/F2L	40.5%	36.3%	37.5%
F2L	7.14	41.33	5.79	45.33	6.35		F2L/Total	63.5%	62.6%	64.2%
LL	4.10	24.67	6.02	25.33	6.18		LL/Total	36.5%	37.4%	35.8%
```


```
Mean (5/5)
								
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.23	66.20	5.41	73.40	6.00	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.07	15.00	4.88	17.60	5.73		Cross+1/F2L	39.6%	36.2%	37.4%
F2L	7.76	41.40	5.33	47.00	6.05		F2L/Total	63.5%	62.5%	64.0%
LL	4.47	24.80	5.55	26.40	5.91		LL/Total	36.5%	37.5%	36.0%
```


```
Best from each field
						
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.50	61	6.81	65	7.18[/COLOR]
	
Cross+1	2.28	12	6.14	15	7.02
F2L	6.66	37	6.93	42	7.37
LL	3.81	23	6.62	23	6.86
```


----------



## cyoubx (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks, you're the BREST!!


----------



## Brest (Dec 23, 2012)

*Kevin Costello III*



Spoiler: Notes



Scramble with White on U and Green on F
Move counts are estimated using [wiki]STM[/wiki] & [wiki]ETM[/wiki]
All notation is SiGN
Wide and slice move examples using SiGN notation: alg.garron.us
Rotations may not be actually what was performed
Moves and rotations in ( ) are executed simultaneously (usually)
Some cancellations removed (see "View as executed" for full solve)
uWG - top or "up" White Green dedge
dWG - bottom or "down" White Green dedge
oGW or OGW - Orange Green White corner





Spoiler: 44.75 4x4 K4 single






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]MAtkcQYulNE[/youtubehd]


 L' B' f F' u' L2 R2 r2 f F2 r F' f u' D' R2 f' L2 D2 f' F' r2 R2 u' F2 r' D2 u' U' L2 D2 f' u' R2 u2 B' R2 r u' D'

x y // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
F 2d' D 2r' // red
y' 2r U2' 2r' (x' y) U2' 2r2 (y x') 2r' 2r2 U2' r' // orange
z' x 3R U 3R' B // GO
3R' U 2l2 U' // WO
x2' U 2r2 U' 2l' // YO
finish centres / cross
3R' U' 3R U 3r U 3R U 2r2' // white
U2 2r U 2r' U 3r' U' 3R2 U2 3R' U2 3R' // finish centres
(z' y) 2u2 R U' R' 2u2 y' U2 L2' D2 // cross
CF3L
R U' R' y U' R' U R // OGW / uWG
y' U2 R' U' R // OWB / dWB
y2 U2' L' U 2R U' L U 2R' // uWB
y U' R' U' R U' R' U R // OYB / uYB
y R U' 2R U R' U' 2R' // dYB
y' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // OYG / uYG
y U2' L' U L 2r' F' 3r U 3R' // dYG
y' U' L' U 3R U' L U 3R' // dWG
LL
R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // CPLL
y m' U m' U m' U2 m U m U m U2 // opp edge flip
R U R' U' 3R U R U' R' 3R' // 3 cycle
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR=red]Total	44.75	161	3.60	210	4.69[/COLOR]

1st	4.30	13	3.02	18	4.19	[COLOR="dimgrey"]opposite centres[/COLOR]
2nd	5.50	12	2.18	20	3.64	[COLOR="dimgrey"]3 cross dedges[/COLOR]
3rd	5.62	22	3.91	29	5.16	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cetres[/COLOR]
4th	2.98	8	2.68	11	3.69	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cross[/COLOR]
5th	15.47	60	3.88	77	4.98	[COLOR="dimgrey"]CF3L[/COLOR]
6th	4.19	24	5.73	25	5.97	[COLOR="dimgrey"]CLL[/COLOR]
7th	6.69	22	3.29	30	4.48	[COLOR="dimgrey"]ELL[/COLOR]

1+2	9.80	25	2.55	38	3.88
2+3	8.60	30	3.49	40	4.65

F3L	33.87	115	3.40	155	4.58	[COLOR="dimgrey"]cumulative total[/COLOR]
LL	10.88	46	4.23	55	5.06
[b]step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' B' f F' u' L2 R2 r2 f F2 r F' f u' D' R2 f' L2 D2 f' F' r2 R2 u' F2 r' D2 u' U' L2 D2 f' u' R2 u2 B' R2 r u' D'

x y // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
F 2d' D 2r' // red
y' 2r U' U' 2r' (x' y) U' U' 2r2 (y x') 2r' 2r2 U2' r' // orange
z' x 3r 2r' U 3r' 2r B // GO
3r' 2r U 2r2' 3r2 L2 U' // WO
x2' U 2r2 U' 2l' // YO
finish centres / cross
3r' 2r U' 2r' 3r U 3r U 2r' 3r U 2r2' // white
U2 2r U 2r' U 3r' U U' U' L 3R 2l' U2 3r' 2r U2 2r 3r' // finish centres
(z' y) 2u2 R U' R' 2u2 y' U2 L2' D D // cross
CF3L
R U' R' y U' R' U R // OGW / uWG
U2 y' R' U' R // OWB / dWB
y2 U' U' L' U 2r R' U' L U 2r' R // uWB
y U' R' U' R U' R' U R // OYB / uYB
3d' U R U' 2r R' U R' U' 2r' R // dYB
y' R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // OYG / uYG
y U' U' L' U L 2r' F' 3r U 3r' 2r // dYG
y2' y U' L' U L 2l' U' L U 3r' 2r // dWG
LL
R U R' U R U' U' R' // OCLL
U' U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // CPLL
y y y' m' U m' U m' U2 3r' R U 3r' R U 3r' R U2 // opp edge flip
R U R' U' 3r 2r' U R U' R' 3r' 2r // 3 cycle
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 32.66 4x4 Yau single






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]R2n2QgMNdtI[/youtubehd]


 R2 u' U2 r2 R B' f F2 D' U B2 r' D2 B U2 r R2 D' L U D f2 B2 r F L' f2 B r D' B2 L B2 R B2 R' u R2 L u'

y x // inspection
1st 2 centres 
2r U 2r U' 2r // red
U 2r' // WO
U' 2r 2l' U2 2l // orange
3 cross dedges
z' x U x2' 2r L2 U // OB
x2' F 2r' U 3R2 x U L // YO
last 4 centres
3r' U' 3R2 U' 3r2' 2r U' 2r' U' 3R // white
U 3r2' U 2r2 U2' 2r' U2 2r' // blue
3R U 3R' U' 3R U2 3R' // yellow / green
finish cross
z' y2' R 2u' // GO
R U' R' 2u R2 // cross (YR)
finish edges
2u U F' U' F // WB
y R U' R' // GR
y U3' F' U' F 2d' // WR
U3 R' U' R 2u' // YB
y U3' R U' R' 2u // WG
y' R' U' R 2u' // YG
U R' U' R 2u // YR / RB
3x3x3
R U' R' // oWB
y2 R' U R // oYB
y' U2 R' U2' R2 U R' // oWG
y U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // oYG
R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	32.66	134	4.10	171	5.24	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	1.83	12	6.56	12	6.56		Step 1/Redux	7.6%	14.1%	10.5%
Step 2	4.63	10	2.16	15	3.24		Step 2/Redux	19.3%	11.8%	13.2%
Step 3	7.37	25	3.39	33	4.48		Step 3/Redux	30.7%	29.4%	28.9%
Step 4	2.90	7	2.41	10	3.45		Step 4/Redux	12.1%	8.2%	8.8%
Step 5	7.30	31	4.25	44	6.03		Step 5/Redux	30.4%	36.5%	38.6%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	24.03	85	3.54	114	4.74	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	73.6%	63.4%	66.7%[/COLOR]

F2L	4.70	24	5.11	31	6.60		F2L/3x3		54.4%	49.0%	54.4%
LL	3.93	25	6.36	26	6.61		LL/3x3		45.6%	51.0%	45.6%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	8.63	49	5.68	57	6.60	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	26.4%	36.6%	33.3%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 u' U2 r2 R B' f F2 D' U B2 r' D2 B U2 r R2 D' L U D f2 B2 r F L' f2 B r D' B2 L B2 R B2 R' u R2 L u'

y x // inspection
1st 2 centres 
2r U 2r U' 2r // red
U 2r' // WO
U' 2r 2l' U2 2l // orange
3 cross dedges
z' x U x2' 2r L2 U // OB
x2' F 2r' U 2r2 (3r' L') U L // YO
last 4 centres
3r' U' 2r2' 3r2 U' 3r' 3r' 2r U' 2r' U' 3R // white
U 3r' 3r' U 2r2 U' U' 2r' U2 2r' // blue
3r 2r' U 3r' 2r U' 3r 2r' U2 2r 3r' // yellow / green
finish cross
z' y' y' R 2u' // GO
R U' R' 2u R2 // cross (YR)
finish edges
2u U F' U' F // WB
y R U' R' // GR
U' U' y U' F' U' F 2d' // WR
y U U U y' R' U' R 2u' // YB
U' U' U' y R U' R' 2u // WG
y' R' U' R 2u' // YG
U R' U' R 2u // YR / RB
3x3x3
U U' R U' R' // oWB
y U' U y R' U R // oYB
U y' U R' U' U' R2 U R' // oWG
y U' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // oYG
R U R' U R U' U' R' // OLL(CP)
U' U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 30.69 4x4 Yau single






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]l1im8liO34A[/youtubehd]


 r F' L u' D' L f R' f R' B U2 r f F2 L' U L2 f2 L2 r F u' F2 r B' F2 f' u' r' D R' F' r' D r D2 R2 r U

y' x // inspection
1st 2 centres 
F D 2r2 // WO
U' 2r' // orange
x' F 2r U2 2r' U (y' x') U 2r U 2r' // red / YO
3 cross dedges
y' L2 U' // YO / WO
x U' R2 U' 2r' U2 2r2 U' x' L // GO
last 4 centres
U' 3r2' 3r' U 3R U 2r' U2 2r' // blue
3r' U' 3R U 2r U2' 3R U2 3R' // yellow
2r' U' 2r U 3r' U' 2r U (z' y') 2u' // green / white / GR
finish cross
F 2u' U' R' U' R 2u // OB / WG
D R' D2 // cross
finish edges
2u F' U' F // WB
y U R U' R' // YG
y U2 F' U' F 2u' // YR
y2 R U' R' 2u' // WR
U2 R U' R' 2u // YB / RB
3x3x3
U3' R U R' U' F U' F' // oWB
R U2' R' U R U R' // oWG
y U2' R' U' R // oYB
y' U' R' U' R y U' R U R' // oYG
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R 3r // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	30.69	134	4.37	159	5.18	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.40	14	4.12	16	4.71		Step 1/Redux	15.8%	15.9%	15.2%
Step 2	4.70	12	2.55	15	3.19		Step 2/Redux	21.8%	13.6%	14.3%
Step 3	6.50	30	4.62	37	5.69		Step 3/Redux	30.1%	34.1%	35.2%
Step 4	2.13	10	4.69	11	5.16		Step 4/Redux	9.9%	11.4%	10.5%
Step 5	4.83	22	4.55	26	5.38		Step 5/Redux	22.4%	25.0%	24.8%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	21.56	88	4.08	105	4.87	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	70.3%	65.7%	66.0%[/COLOR]

F2L	5.41	27	4.99	34	6.28		F2L/3x3		59.3%	58.7%	63.0%
LL	3.72	19	5.11	20	5.38		LL/3x3		40.7%	41.3%	37.0%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	9.13	46	5.04	54	5.91	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	29.7%	34.3%	34.0%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



r F' L u' D' L f R' f R' B U2 r f F2 L' U L2 f2 L2 r F u' F2 r B' F2 f' u' r' D R' F' r' D r D2 R2 r U

y' x // inspection
1st 2 centres 
F D 2r2 // WO
U' 2r' // orange
x' F 2r U2 2r' U (y' x') U 2r U 2r' // red / YO
3 cross dedges
y' U' U L2 U' // YO / WO
x U' R2 U' 2r' U2 2r2 U' x' L // GO
last 4 centres
3r' 3r U' 3r2' 3r' U 2r' 3r U 2r' U2 2r' // blue
3r' U' 2r' 3r U 2r U' U' 3r 2r' U2 2r 3r' // yellow
2r' U' 2r U 3r' U U' U' 2r U (z' y') 2u' // green / white / GR
finish cross
F 2u' U' R' U' R 2u // OB / WG
D R' D D // cross
finish edges
2u F' U' F // WB
y U R U' R' // YG
y U U F' U' F 2u' // YR
y2 R U' R' 2u' // WR
U2 R U' R' 2u // YB / RB
3x3x3
U' U' U' R U R' U' F U' F' // oWB
R U' U' R' U R U R' // oWG
y U' U' R' U' R // oYB
U' y' R' U' R y U' R U R' // oYG
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R 3r // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



F' U' F R' F R F' // EOLS
R' F R F' U2 R U R' // EOLS


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 27, 2012)

Scramble: D' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 B D F' L' F U2 L' F' U2 R U
Cube: Dayan Linyun

Can someone please reconstruct?

[video=youtube_share;sLNuEOMLiMQ]http://youtu.be/sLNuEOMLiMQ[/video]


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 27, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Scramble: D' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 B D F' L' F U2 L' F' U2 R U
> Cube: Dayan Linyun
> 
> Can someone please reconstruct?
> ...




x2 y2
L' B L L F' R' // cross
L U' L' U' y L' U L // F2L #1
R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L #2
y R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L #3
y U y' R' U R U' y U' R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L #4
F R U R' U' y L' // EO
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // CO
y' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // EP

alg.garron

73etm / 17.46 seconds = 4.07 etps







I forgot qqtimer didn't save scrambles


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 28, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> x2 y2
> L' B L L F' R' // cross
> L U' L' U' y L' U L // F2L #1
> R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L #2
> ...



Thanks!! Wow my first 4+ tps..


----------



## Username (Dec 28, 2012)

I would like to get into reconstructing solves. Could someone tell me an 20-40s solve that isn't too hard to reconstruct?


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 28, 2012)

Username said:


> I would like to get into reconstructing solves. Could someone tell me an 20-40s solve that isn't too hard to reconstruct?




How about this one:

D L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U B2 R' F D2 U F' D R' L2 U F

[video=youtube_share;Buaw_HIHQqY]http://youtu.be/Buaw_HIHQqY[/video]


----------



## Username (Dec 28, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> How about this one:
> 
> D L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U B2 R' F D2 U F' D R' L2 U F
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Buaw_HIHQqY]http://youtu.be/Buaw_HIHQqY[/video]



x2 y //Inspection
D' R' U' x U2 x2 R U' R' x //Cross
U' U' R' U R y' //F2L 1
R U' R' U y L' U' L
U y L' U' L U' U' y R U R' U'
R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U' U' R
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' U' U' 

Alg Garron


The beginning was hard, because your hand was covering the cube and i could hear moves


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 28, 2012)

Username said:


> x2 y
> D' R' U' x U2 x2 R U' R' x
> U' U' R' U R y'
> R U' R' U y L' U' L
> ...



Thanks. 65 moves in 18.56 secs. 3.5 TPS


----------



## Username (Dec 28, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Thanks. 65 moves in 18.56 secs. 3.5 TPS



NP  My first reconstruction. Ever.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 28, 2012)

Username said:


> NP  My first reconstruction. Ever.



In my signature, there's RPGCFOP and RPGRoux, which let you just type in the time and moves for each step and it'll make the post for you. It's pretty cool, check it out...I know others use it


----------



## Username (Dec 28, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> In my signature, there's RPGCFOP and RPGRoux, which let you just type in the time and moves for each step and it'll make the post for you. It's pretty cool, check it out...I know others use it



Thanks! I would like to reconstruct some more. Anybody got something in the 20-30 seconds?


----------



## uvafan (Dec 28, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> In my signature, there's RPGCFOP and RPGRoux, which let you just type in the time and moves for each step and it'll make the post for you. It's pretty cool, check it out...I know others use it



Can you make RPGZZ? Please?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 28, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Can you make RPGZZ? Please?



I haven't touched the code in like 3 months, but I can 
For the purpose of the stats box, what groupings would there be (such as C+1, F2L, and LL)? What kind of skips and/or extras should I include (like X-cross)?

If you tell me that I'll do it if I have time (RPGCFOP is nearly 500 lines and 26,500 characters long)


----------



## uvafan (Dec 28, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I haven't touched the code in like 3 months, but I can
> For the purpose of the stats box, what groupings would there be (such as C+1, F2L, and LL)? What kind of skips and/or extras should I include (like X-cross)?
> 
> If you tell me that I'll do it if I have time (RPGCFOP is nearly 500 lines and 26,500 characters long)


EOLine, EOLine + 1, F2L, LL.

Include x-EOLine please. Thanks!


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 28, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> What did you think it was?



Some cubing club, so I never bothered to click it.


----------



## Username (Dec 28, 2012)

I need something to reconstruct (something easy) anyone?


----------



## whauk (Dec 28, 2012)

Username said:


> I need something to reconstruct (something easy) anyone?


i am still searching for s/o to reconstruct this (because i am too lazy):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKv0FxwFMfs


----------



## Username (Dec 28, 2012)

whauk said:


> i am still searching for s/o to reconstruct this (because i am too lazy):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKv0FxwFMfs



I need a scramble, and something a little easier :/


----------



## cubernya (Dec 28, 2012)

Username said:


> I need a scramble, and something a little easier :/



How are you reconstructing these? Looking at the slow-mo? Frame-by-frame? If you're doing either of those it should be relatively easy to tell the moves he did


----------



## Username (Dec 28, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> How are you reconstructing these? Looking at the slow-mo? Frame-by-frame? If you're doing either of those it should be relatively easy to tell the moves he did



I have absolutely no method. I use alg garron and the video, nothing else. Haven't downloaded anything (yet)


----------



## cubernya (Dec 28, 2012)

Username said:


> I have absolutely no method. I use alg garron and the video, nothing else. Haven't downloaded anything (yet)



There's your problem. You have to have something to at least slow the video down to a reasonable speed.


----------



## Username (Dec 28, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> There's your problem. You have to have something to at least slow the video down to a reasonable speed.



I know, and I'm currently thinking how i would do it...


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Username said:


> I know, and I'm currently thinking how i would do it...



Use Media Player Classic. At least that's what the Master Reconstructor uses. It has frame-by-frame viewing of a video.


----------



## Brest (Dec 29, 2012)

*Andreaillest* - 12.21 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]gjcybKVvWbY[/youtubehd]


 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 R2 B R B2 R F U2 R2 D2 U L' R2 F' R'

x y2 // inspection
M' U x' D // cross
U3 L U' L' // 1st pair
U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U2' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' // EO
r' U' R' U L U' R U x // CO (CP)
y' F2 U M' U2 M U F2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.21	47	3.85	62	5.08	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.46	7	2.85	11	4.47		Cross+1/F2L	36.4%	26.9%	32.4%
F2L	6.76	26	3.85	34	5.03		F2L/Total	55.4%	55.3%	54.8%
LL	5.45	21	3.85	28	5.14		LL/Total	44.6%	44.7%	45.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 D2 R2 B' L2 R2 B R B2 R F U2 R2 D2 U L' R2 F' R'

x y2 // inspection
R' r U x' D // cross
U U U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' y' R' U' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' L' U U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' // EO
r' U' R' U L U' R U x // CO (CP)
y' F F U R' r U U R r' U F F // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 29, 2012)

Spoiler






Brest said:


> *Andreaillest* - 12.21 single (unofficial)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Brest is the light of my life.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 29, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Use Media Player Classic. At least that's what the Master Reconstructor uses. It has frame-by-frame viewing of a video.



I think he uses Avidemux now.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 1, 2013)

I reconstructed my first solve of 2013! Should've been sub13 easily, but choked on PLL. Ofc it was with no warm-up so I guess it's ok.

Scramble: R B F L F U2 L' D' B F' U2 R' L' B L F2 B R F2 U2 L' U' D' R' L2 

Solution:
EOL: B D2 L' F U2 R2 D (7)
Right: L' U' L2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R U R' (19)
Left: U2 L' U' L U' L U L U' L U2 L' U' L U L' (35) 
OCLL: U' r U R' U' r' F R F' (44)
PLL: R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L (54)
54/14.08= 3.835 sucky tps

Mods, you can put this in the ZZ/ZB home thread if you think that it is more appropriate there.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 1, 2013)

Good to see I'm not the only person that uses gqtimer  Why didn't you put the camera in the OTRS position (over the right shoulder)? It makes reconstructing a lot easier.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 1, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Good to see I'm not the only person that uses gqtimer  Why didn't you put the camera in the OTRS position (over the right shoulder)? It makes reconstructing a lot easier.



I know that I can reconstruct my solves from memory. Also, how would I do that? I'm using an iPhone, and I don't have a place to put it, I don't think.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 1, 2013)

uvafan said:


> I know that I can reconstruct my solves from memory. Also, how would I do that? I'm using an iPhone, and I don't have a place to put it, I don't think.



Yeah... It is easier to reconstruct your own solves because you know what the solver would have been thinking (well I would hope so ). An OTRS angle is much more useful when your reconstructing someone else's solve. And don't iPhones go onto a tripod or is it just other phones?


----------



## uvafan (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not sued if I have a tripod. I'll have to ask my parents, or buy one.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 2, 2013)

An easy little one?

Scramble is F U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' R' U R B' L F R B' U' B


----------



## lachose (Jan 2, 2013)

Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]h1xhOkv1DEE[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve (9.98)



Scramble: F U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' R' U R B' L F R B' U' B

x2 z' // Inspection
U F2 D2 R2 L2 // Cross (5/5)
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L // 1st Pair (8/13)
U2 R U R' U' y R' U' R // 2nd Pair (8/21)
U L' U' L U y' R' U' R // 3rd Pair (8/29)
R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th Pair (7/36)
U' R U R' U R U'2 R' // OLL (8/44)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (14/58)
View at alg.garron


----------



## qqwref (Jan 3, 2013)

A very easy, possibly setup solve linked on feliks's reddit AMA.


Scramble: D' U L2 D2 L F' D U F' D' U R2 D' L' B D' B L'

Inspection: z2 y
Double xcross: D L U' R' x r' (5)
F2L3: U' y U' R U R' U y R U' R' (13)
F2L4: y' U' R U2' R' U y' R' U' R (21)
EOLL: U2 F U R U' R' F' (28)
OCLL: U R U' r' x U R' U' L U3 L' U R U' L U R' (44)
PLL: skip


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 3, 2013)

lachose said:


> Spoiler: Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Antoine


----------



## lachose (Jan 3, 2013)

You're welcome Antoine


----------



## Brest (Jan 13, 2013)

*15.71 single Dual Team Factory Solve - Albert You (cyoubx) & Chris Olson (cyotheking)*



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]-Dn3AHZgico[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Cube 1 - starts on right



F2 R2 B' D F2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 F' D L F R2 D2 L2

y x' // inspection
D' x' R U2 L2' R' F R D (y') // cross
L' U L y' L' U' L (y2) // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U R' (y') // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R2 U R' (y) // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R U2' R' U R (y') // 4th pair
R R' r U R' U' L' U R U' x' (y2) // (C)OLL
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2' M' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.71	61	3.88	67	4.26	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.09	14	3.42	15	3.67		Cross+1/F2L	40.3%	33.3%	33.3%
F2L	10.16	42	4.13	45	4.43		F2L/Total	64.7%	68.9%	67.2%
LL	5.55	19	3.42	22	3.96		LL/Total	35.3%	31.1%	32.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R2 B' D F2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 F' D L F R2 D2 L2

y x' // inspection
D' x' R U2 L2' R' F R D (y') // cross
L' U L y' L' U' L (y2) // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U U' R R' U R U' R' U R U R' (y') // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R2 U R' (y) // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R U2' R' U R (y') // 4th pair
R R' r U R' U' L' U R U' x' (y2) // (C)OLL
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M' M' U2' M' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Cube 2 - starts on left



D2 R2 F' R B2 R B2 R2 D2 B' D' F' D2 R2 D B L' R2

y x' // inspection
U l U L2 (y2) // cross
U2' R U' R' U2' L' U L (y') // 1st pair
y U2' R U R' (y') // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U2' R' U2 L' U' L (y') // 3rd pair
R' U R U' R' U R (y2) // 4th pair
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r (y') // OLL
y2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.71	59	3.76	68	4.33	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.96	12	3.03	14	3.54		Cross+1/F2L	35.3%	33.3%	31.8%
F2L	11.22	36	3.21	44	3.92		F2L/Total	71.4%	61.0%	64.7%
LL	4.49	23	5.12	24	5.35		LL/Total	28.6%	39.0%	35.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 F' R B2 R B2 R2 D2 B' D' F' D2 R2 D B L' R2

y x' // inspection
U l U L2 (y2) // cross
U' U' R U' R' U' U' L' U L (y') // 1st pair
y U' U' R U R' (y') // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U' U' R' U2 L' U' L (y') // 3rd pair
U' y U y' R' U R U' R' U R (y2) // 4th pair
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r (y') // OLL
y2' R U l' U' x' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Stats





```
Albert You											
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.71	51	3.25	60	3.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.09	10	2.44	11	2.69		Cross+1/F2L	36.5%	35.7%	32.4%
F2L	11.22	28	2.50	34	3.03		F2L/Total	71.4%	54.9%	56.7%
LL	4.49	23	5.12	26	5.79		LL/Total	28.6%	45.1%	43.3%
```


```
Chris Olson
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.52	69	4.45	75	4.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.96	16	4.04	18	4.55		Cross+1/F2L	39.0%	32.0%	32.7%
F2L	10.16	50	4.92	55	5.41		F2L/Total	65.5%	72.5%	73.3%
LL	5.36	19	3.54	20	3.73		LL/Total	34.5%	27.5%	26.7%
```



Spoiler: Notes



Rotations in brackets are made during swap and are not included in stats
Individual breakdowns are rough estimates


----------



## bgdgyfer (Jan 13, 2013)

Unofficial world record right?


----------



## danthecuber (Jan 14, 2013)

Can someone please reconstruct this?


----------



## Brest (Jan 14, 2013)

danthecuber said:


> Can someone please reconstruct this?





Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]gPIDzGxDWe8[/youtubehd]


 D2 F2 L' R' F2 D U B2 L F' D F R2 F2 U R' B2 F

x2 // inspection
L l' U z' U2 l D' F D2' // cross
y2' U R' U R y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
U2' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U2 L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y U L' U L y' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL(CP)
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.43	64	5.60	79	6.91	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.42	15	4.39	21	6.14		Cross+1/F2L	45.5%	34.9%	38.9%
F2L	7.51	43	5.73	54	7.19		F2L/Total	65.7%	67.2%	68.4%
LL	3.92	21	5.36	25	6.38		LL/Total	34.3%	32.8%	31.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F2 L' R' F2 D U B2 L F' D F R2 F2 U R' B2 F

x2 // inspection
L l' U z' U2 l D' F D' D' // cross
y' U y' R' U R y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
U' U' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U U L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y U L' U L y' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL(CP)
M' M' U M' M' U M' U2 M' M' U2 M' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Bestsimple (Jan 20, 2013)

May someone please reconstruct this? 






Sorry but i lost the scramble.


----------



## Brest (Jan 21, 2013)

*Zach Goldman* - 41.94 4x4 single - Monmouth County Open 2013



Spoiler: Video



[YouTubeHD]XEAkBmExzbk[/YouTubeHD]


 1st 2 centres 
U2 (2l' 2r') z' U 2r' // yellow
x' U z 2l z' 2l' U2 2l // white
3 cross dedges
F U' R' 2d' L' // WO
y3 U R' 2u L' // WG
R' 2u F z // WB
last 4 centres
x2' R2 U 2R2 U' 2l // red
x' 2R' F2 x' R F 2r U 2R2 U2 2R2 // green
R' F 2r U 2r' R 2l' U 2l // orange / blue / YO
finish cross
R x' z y 2d2' // WR
U L' U L 2u2 // YR / GR
y2' U R' F R // cross
finish edges
U L' U L 2d' // RB
L' U L 2u // YG
y2' U L' U L 2u // OB
U L' U L 2u' // YB / GO
3x3x3
y2' R' U2 R U R' U' R // wOB
U' R U' R' U2' L' U L // wGR
U R U' R' U' L U L' // wRB
y' U' R' U R U y R U R2' F R F' // wGO (EO)
U' R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2 R // COLL
U2 // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	41.94	120	2.86	156	3.72	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.73	9	2.41	13	3.49		Step 1/Redux	12.5%	12.2%	12.6%
Step 2	5.97	12	2.01	17	2.85		Step 2/Redux	20.1%	16.2%	16.5%
Step 3	7.65	23	3.01	34	4.44		Step 3/Redux	25.7%	31.1%	33.0%
Step 4	6.91	11	1.59	18	2.60		Step 4/Redux	23.2%	14.9%	17.5%
Step 5	5.50	19	3.45	21	3.82		Step 5/Redux	18.5%	25.7%	20.4%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	29.76	74	2.49	103	3.46	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	71.0%	61.7%	66.0%[/COLOR]

F2L	8.47	34	4.01	38	4.49		F2L/3x3		69.5%	73.9%	71.7%
LL	3.71	12	3.23	15	4.04		LL/3x3		30.5%	26.1%	28.3%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	12.18	46	3.78	53	4.35	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	29.0%	38.3%	34.0%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



1st 2 centres 
U2 (2l' 2r') z' U 2r' // yellow
x' U z 2l z' 2l' U2 2l // white
3 cross dedges
x U x' U' R' 2d' L' // WO
y2 y U R' 2u L' // WG
R' 2u F z // WB
last 4 centres
x' R x' R U R2' 2r2 U' 2l // red
x' R 2r' F2 2r x' R 2r' F 2r U R2' 2r2 U2 2r2' R2 // green
R' F 2r U 2r' R 2l' U 2l // orange / blue / YO
finish cross
R x' z y 2d2' // WR
y' U y L' U L 2u2 // YR / GR
y' y' U R' F R // cross
finish edges
U L' U L 2d' // RB
L' U L 2u // YG
y' U y' L' U L 2u // OB
U L' U L 2u' // YB / GO
3x3x3
y2' R' U2 R U R' U' R // wOB
U' R U' R' U' U' L' U L // wGR
U R U' R' U' L U L' // wRB
U' y' R' U R U y R U R' R' F R F' // wGO (EO)
U U' U' R U U R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2 R // COLL
U U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 21, 2013)

Can someone reconstruct Marcell Endrey's BLD WR?


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Can someone reconstruct Marcell Endrey's BLD WR?



It's been done, of course. Check the thread where the video was posted, perhaps a few pages in.


----------



## Riley (Jan 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Can someone reconstruct Marcell Endrey's BLD WR?



Brest has already done them (the recent ones by Marcell).

Here's the most recent WR of 26.36: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38899-Marcell-3BLD-26-36-WR-at-Euro2012/page3

The rest you can search for.

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## Brest (Jan 22, 2013)

*Riley Woo*


Spoiler: 7.63 3x3 mo2 (unofficial)






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]-mX_M3-abjU[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 7.94



D' L F B U' B U' B D L2 U2 F B L2 B L2 U2 B' U2 B2

x // inspection
r2 U' r' B2 // cross
U L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
U' y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' y' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.94	47	5.92	52	6.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.11	12	5.69	12	5.69		Cross+1/F2L	40.3%	37.5%	35.3%
F2L	5.24	32	6.11	34	6.49		F2L/Total	66.0%	68.1%	65.4%
LL	2.70	15	5.56	18	6.67		LL/Total	34.0%	31.9%	34.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' L F B U' B U' B D L2 U2 F B L2 B L2 U2 B' U2 B2

x // inspection
r2 U' r' B2 // cross
U L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
U' y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' y' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
r2' R2 U' r' R U2 M' U' r2' R2 U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 7.32



D L2 B2 U2 B' D' F2 D2 U' R' D' L R U' B F' D2 F'

x2 // inspection
R U D2 R' F // cross
U' R U' R' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U R U' R' U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2' R U R' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2' R' // (C)OLL
U2 M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.32	41	5.60	49	6.69	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.62	9	5.56	9	5.56		Cross+1/F2L	38.4%	36.0%	32.1%
F2L	4.22	25	5.92	28	6.64		F2L/Total	57.7%	61.0%	57.1%
LL	3.10	16	5.16	21	6.77		LL/Total	42.3%	39.0%	42.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D L2 B2 U2 B' D' F2 D2 U' R' D' L R U' B F' D2 F'

x2 // inspection
R U D2 R' F // cross
U' R U' R' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U R U' R' U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U' U' R' // (C)OLL
U U r2' R2 U' r' R U2 M' U' r2' R2 U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U' R' // RULL
or
(y' U') R' U' R U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R' // RULL








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Mean (2/2)	

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.63	44.00	5.77	50.50	6.62	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.87	10.50	5.63	10.50	5.63		Cross+1/F2L	39.4%	36.8%	33.9%
F2L	4.73	28.50	6.03	31.00	6.55		F2L/Total	62.0%	64.8%	61.4%
LL	2.90	15.50	5.34	19.50	6.72		LL/Total	38.0%	35.2%	38.6%
```






 *arvind1999*


Spoiler: 16.66 3x3 Roux av5 (unofficial)






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]NSFMNlTgkQU[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



B' L' R2 U' B2 F D2 F D2 L2 R' B' F2 U L2 U2 B2 D' B F R B F' R U

x y2 // inspection
L D U M' U M L U' L' // LB block
U2' L' U2 L U' L' U L // LF pair
R U M' U R' U R' U2' R U' R' U' r' U' R // RB block
U' M U' M' U' R U R' U R U' R' // RF pair
U2' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CO
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CP
M' U' M2' U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // EO
U2' M' U2 M' U' M2' U' // UL/UR
U2' M2' U2' M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	18.35	96	5.23	101	5.50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	4.20	17	4.05	18	4.29		Lblock/F2B	44.8%	37.8%	37.5%
Rblock	5.18	28	5.41	30	5.79		Rblock/F2B	55.2%	62.2%	62.5%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	9.38	45	4.80	48	5.12	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	51.1%	46.9%	47.5%[/COLOR]

CMLL	3.96	27	6.82	28	7.07		CMLL/Total	21.6%	28.1%	27.7%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	5.01	24	4.79	25	4.99	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	27.3%	25.0%	24.8%[/COLOR]
L10P	8.97	51	5.69	53	5.91		L10P/Total	48.9%	53.1%	52.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' L' R2 U' B2 F D2 F D2 L2 R' B' F2 U L2 U2 B2 D' B F R B F' R U

x y2 // inspection
L D U M' U M L U' L' // LB block
U2' L' U U L U' L' U L // LF pair
R U M' U R' U R' U2' R U' R' U' r' R R' U' R // RB block
U' r' R U' M' U' R U R' U R U' R' // RF pair
U' U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CO
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CP
M' U' M2' U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // EO
U2' M' U U M' U' M2' U' // UL/UR
U2' M2' U2' M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



U R D // LB block

R' U2 F2 // LF pair

r U M2' U' r' U R2 // RB block

R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' r' // RF pair

l' U' L U R U' r' F // CLL
(U2) r' U' R U L U' R' U x // CLL
(U' x) D' R' U R D R' U' R x' // CLL
(U' x') U' R' D R U R' D' R x // CLL

U M' U' M U' M // EO








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R B F D2 U L2 D' L R2 F D U L2 F2 U' L2 B F2 R D' L R B' F L'

z' // inspection
M R u // LB block
M' U2' F' // LF pair
U' M' U R U' M R U' R' U' R U' R' U R // RB block
(R U' R' U)2 R U' R' // RF pair
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL
U M' U M' // EO
M2' U' M' U U M' U' U2' M2' U // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.51	60	5.21	63	5.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	2.33	6	2.58	6	2.58		Lblock/F2B	36.8%	17.6%	17.1%
Rblock	4.00	28	7.00	29	7.25		Rblock/F2B	63.2%	82.4%	82.9%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	6.33	34	5.37	35	5.53	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	55.0%	56.7%	55.6%[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.13	14	6.57	14	6.57		CMLL/Total	18.5%	23.3%	22.2%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.05	12	3.93	14	4.59	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	26.5%	20.0%	22.2%[/COLOR]
L10P	5.18	26	5.02	28	5.41		L10P/Total	45.0%	43.3%	44.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R B F D2 U L2 D' L R2 F D U L2 F2 U' L2 B F2 R D' L R B' F L'

z' // inspection
M R u // LB block
M' U2' F' // LF pair
U' M' U R U' R r' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R // RB block
U' U (R U' R' U)2 R U' R' // RF pair
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL
U M' U M' // EO
M2' U' M' U U M' U' U2' M2' U // EP
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



R' U' R r U M' U R' U' R2 // RB block

R U r' U' R2 // RB block (wGO)


y F U' r F2 U L2 // Lblock
x y' r' U r U R U2 F R F' // Rblock
U' L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F // CLL
U2 M U' M' U' M U2 M U' M2' U2 // LSE
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



L R' U L R F L D U R2 U B D2 U2 B F2 L D U2 L' R F D' B' F

y x' // inspection
U B2 // LB block
L' U L U' R' U R L' U2 L U' L' U L // LF pair
U' R U' R U' M' U R U R' U R U' R' // RF block
U2' R' U' R U' M' U2' M2' U2' R' U R // RB pair
U2' F (R U R' U')2 F' // CO
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CP
M' U3' M' U M' // EO
U' M' U2 M U3' M2' U M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.51	78	5.03	88	5.67	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	3.52	14	3.98	19	5.40		Lblock/F2B	41.2%	35.0%	41.3%
Rblock	5.03	26	5.17	27	5.37		Rblock/F2B	58.8%	65.0%	58.7%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	8.55	40	4.68	46	5.38	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	55.1%	51.3%	52.3%[/COLOR]

CMLL	3.67	25	6.81	26	7.08		CMLL/Total	23.7%	32.1%	29.5%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.29	13	3.95	16	4.86	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	21.2%	16.7%	18.2%[/COLOR]
L10P	6.96	38	5.46	42	6.03		L10P/Total	44.9%	48.7%	47.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L R' U L R F L D U R2 U B D2 U2 B F2 L D U2 L' R F D' B' F

y x' // inspection
U x' U U x // LB block
L' U L U' R' U R L' U U L U' L' U L // LF pair
U' R U' R U' M' U R U R' U R U' R' // RF block
U' U' R' U' R U' M' U2' M2' U2' R' U R // RB pair
U' U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // CO
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CP
M' U' U2' M' U M' // EO
U' M' U U M U' U2' M2' U M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



L' U' L U L' U' L // LF pair

r' U r U' r' U' R' // RF block

r' U r U2 M2' R' U' R // RB pair

(U2) R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F' // CLL








Spoiler: 4th solve



L2 D2 B2 R' D B' U' L2 B L R U L2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 F R U2 R D2 L2 R

z2 // inspection
u R' u2 // LF block
U3 L U' L' U2 B // LB pair
U' M' U R2 U' M2' R' U R // RB block
U M' U2' M2' U2' R U' R' // RF pair
U2' F R U R' U' F' // CO
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CP
M2' U' M' U M' // EO
M2' U M' U2 M' U // UL/UR
U2' M' U2' M // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	18.21	69	3.79	77	4.23	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	3.36	9	2.68	12	3.57		Lblock/F2B	37.2%	33.3%	37.5%
Rblock	5.67	18	3.17	20	3.53		Rblock/F2B	62.8%	66.7%	62.5%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	9.03	27	2.99	32	3.54	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	49.6%	39.1%	41.6%[/COLOR]

CMLL	4.00	25	6.25	26	6.50		CMLL/Total	22.0%	36.2%	33.8%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	5.18	17	3.28	19	3.67	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	28.4%	24.6%	24.7%[/COLOR]
L10P	9.18	42	4.58	45	4.90		L10P/Total	50.4%	60.9%	58.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 B2 R' D B' U' L2 B L R U L2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 F R U2 R D2 L2 R

z2 // inspection
u R' u u // LF block
U U U L U' L' U U x' U x // LB pair
U' M' U R2 U' M2' R' U R // RB block
U M' M' r' R U2' M2' U2' R U' R' // RF pair
U' U' F R U R' U' F' // CO
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CP
U' U M2' U' M' U M' // EO
M' M' U M' U U M' U // UL/UR
U2' M' U2' M // EP
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



U' B' L U' L' // LB pair

r U' R' r2 U r' U r2 // RB block

U' M U2 R U' R' // RF pair

(U) R U R' U R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2 R // CLL (R Sune + R' Sune)








Spoiler: 5th solve



L2 R' D' L2 R2 D' U2 L2 D2 L R2 D2 U R U2 L D2 U2 L2 R2 F' U L' F2 U

D2' U2 L U' L' // LB block
R' U2 L' U L U' L' U L // LF pair
M2' R r' R r U R' // RB block
U M' U M R' U R // RF pair
U2' F' r U R' U' r' F R // CO
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CP
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // EO
M2' U M U2' M // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	16.25	69	4.25	74	4.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	3.28	13	3.96	16	4.88		Lblock/F2B	44.1%	50.0%	51.6%
Rblock	4.15	13	3.13	15	3.61		Rblock/F2B	55.9%	50.0%	48.4%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	7.43	26	3.50	31	4.17	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	45.7%	37.7%	41.9%[/COLOR]

CMLL	4.00	27	6.75	27	6.75		CMLL/Total	24.6%	39.1%	36.5%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	4.82	16	3.32	16	3.32	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	29.7%	23.2%	21.6%[/COLOR]
L10P	8.82	43	4.88	43	4.88		L10P/Total	54.3%	62.3%	58.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 R' D' L2 R2 D' U2 L2 D2 L R2 D2 U R U2 L D2 U2 L2 R2 F' U L' F2 U

D2' U U L U' L' // LB block
R' U U L' U L U' L' U L // LF pair
M2' R r' R r U R' // RB block
U M' U M R' U R // RF pair
R R' U2' F' r U R' U' r' F R // CO
U2' R U R' F' R R' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CP
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // EO
M2' U U2' U2 M U2' M // EP
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



R x U' R U2 L // LF pair

r2 U R' // RB block

U M' U r' U R // RF pair
R' U' R U2 R' U R // RF pair

U x U R' U' L U R U' r' // CLL
x R D' R' U R D R' U' x' // CLL
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' x // CLL

M U M' U' M U M' // EO








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	16.66	72.00	4.32	79.67	4.78	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	3.39	12.00	3.54	15.67	4.63		Lblock/F2B	40.6%	38.7%	43.1%
Rblock	4.95	19.00	3.84	20.67	4.18		Rblock/F2B	59.4%	61.3%	56.9%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	8.34	31.00	3.72	36.33	4.36	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	50.1%	43.1%	45.6%[/COLOR]

CMLL	3.89	25.67	6.60	26.33	6.77		CMLL/Total	23.4%	35.6%	33.1%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	4.21	14.33	3.41	13.00	3.09	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	25.3%	19.9%	16.3%[/COLOR]
L10P	8.32	41.00	4.93	43.33	5.21		L10P/Total	49.9%	56.9%	54.4%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.97	74.40	4.66	80.60	5.05	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	3.34	11.80	3.54	14.20	4.25		Lblock/F2B	41.0%	34.3%	37.0%
Rblock	4.81	22.60	4.70	24.20	5.04		Rblock/F2B	59.0%	65.7%	63.0%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	8.14	34.40	4.22	38.40	4.72	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	51.0%	46.2%	47.6%[/COLOR]

CMLL	3.55	23.60	6.64	24.20	6.81		CMLL/Total	22.2%	31.7%	30.0%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	4.27	16.40	3.84	18.00	4.22	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	26.7%	22.0%	22.3%[/COLOR]
L10P	7.82	40.00	5.11	42.20	5.40		L10P/Total	49.0%	53.8%	52.4%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.51	60	5.23	63	5.67[/COLOR]

Lblock	2.33	6	4.05	6	5.40
Rblock	4.00	13	7.00	15	7.25
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	6.33	26	5.37	31	5.53[/COLOR]

CMLL	2.13	14	6.82	14	7.08
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	3.05	12	4.79	14	4.99[/COLOR]
L10P	5.18	26	5.69	28	6.03
```






 *Nick Stanton*


Spoiler: 6.66 3x3 single






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd][/youtubehd]


 R2 D' U L2 F2 D' L2 D F' L' D R2 U' L' B R2 D' U' R2

y2 x // inspection
R2' F // cross
R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' L' U L U' L U L' // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U2 R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.66	41	6.16	45	6.76	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.55	9	5.81	10	6.45		Cross+1/F2L	30.5%	28.1%	27.8%
F2L	5.08	32	6.30	36	7.09		F2L/Total	76.3%	78.0%	80.0%
LL	1.58	9	5.70	9	5.70		LL/Total	23.7%	22.0%	20.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 D' U L2 F2 D' L2 D F' L' D R2 U' L' B R2 D' U' R2

y2 x // inspection
R2' F // cross
R U U R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' L' U L U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U2 y' R U U R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
R U U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 29, 2013)

Should be pretty easy, good angle and scrambles in the description.


----------



## Username (Feb 2, 2013)

Username said:


> Could someone reconstruct this?



U' R2 y' R' F R //Cross
y R U' R' //Pair 1
y2 U r' F r //Pair 2
U R U' R' U R' U' R //Pair 3
U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' U y' R' U2 R U' R' U R //Pair 4
U2' F' r U R' U r' U R //OLL
y2 U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R //PLL

This is cancelled, had a lot of unnecessary rotations, and U U' kind of moves


----------



## Brest (Feb 3, 2013)

*Zach Goldman* - 8.88 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]eL3vGOCaJEY[/youtubehd]


 D2 R2 D F2 D' B2 F R B2 L' D R' D2 B L' R' B2 D2 U

y' x' // inspection
(U D') R' x' D' L D' // cross
y' R U R' U' y' R U R' // 1st pair
y U' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y2' R U R' U' F R' F' R // 4th pair
r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U2 // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.88	44	4.95	53	5.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.16	12	3.80	15	4.75		Cross+1/F2L	43.9%	33.3%	34.1%
F2L	7.20	36	5.00	44	6.11		F2L/Total	81.1%	81.8%	83.0%
LL	1.68	8	4.76	9	5.36		LL/Total	18.9%	18.2%	17.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 D F2 D' B2 F R B2 L' D R' D2 B L' R' B2 D2 U

y' x' // inspection
(U D') R' x' D' L D' // cross
y' R U R' U' y' R U R' // 1st pair
y U' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y2' R U R' U' F R' F' R // 4th pair
r U R' U R U' U' r' // OLL
U2 // AUF
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Scramble: L D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L' F2 R B2 F U' L' D' B F' R U R2 F2
I'm trying to reconstruct this. It is my OH PB it had a PLL Skip. I also know that it started with x2 R F’ B R’ L F2 L’ U L 
Thanks!


----------



## Brest (Feb 4, 2013)

*Louis Cormier* - 9.25 3x3 single - Harvard Spring 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]7NS0To3LsbU[/youtubehd]


 D2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 F L2 R B' D' U2 L' B2 U' F R D

x' y' // inspection
r' U' r' D2' L R' D // cross
R U' R' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
y R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U2 R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
y' U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.25	61	6.59	68	7.35	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.80	13	4.64	14	5.00		Cross+1/F2L	46.1%	35.1%	32.6%
F2L	6.07	37	6.10	43	7.08		F2L/Total	65.6%	60.7%	63.2%
LL	3.18	24	7.55	25	7.86		LL/Total	34.4%	39.3%	36.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 F L2 R B' D' U2 L' B2 U' F R D

x' y' // inspection
r' U' r' D2' L R' D // cross
R U' R' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
y R U' U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R R' U R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U' y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 4, 2013)

Could someone please reconstruct these solves?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nAIPd84TQVk


1. 16.70s
D B2 U2 R' B' L' B L2 U2 R B R B D R U2 R2 U' F' R U2 F2 U2 R2 D'

2. 15.28s
R' F' U2 F2 U' R2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 L U B D L D B L F2

3. 16.16s
U B R U F' R' B D L D B' D' L2 D' R' B' R F D L' U' L' U L' F

4. 19.64s
F U F L U F U F' R' B' U' B2 U2 B' R' U' B' D' B U B U R B' L2

5. 15.71s
U R F2 R' U' R2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 F2 L' U L2 U2 L2


----------



## Brest (Feb 4, 2013)

*Janelle Tin* - 11.97 3x3 single - VOW 2013


Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]6rsLFA-wyGo[/youtubehd]


 R2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F' R B' U' L' F D L D2 B' F

y' z' // inspection
F' U L' U' z' D2' // cross
R' U2 R U R' U' R // 1st pair
d R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.97	55	4.59	59	4.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.18	16	3.83	18	4.31		Cross+1/F2L	59.9%	50.0%	51.4%
F2L	6.98	32	4.58	35	5.01		F2L/Total	58.3%	58.2%	59.3%
LL	4.99	23	4.61	24	4.81		LL/Total	41.7%	41.8%	40.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F' R B' U' L' F D L D2 B' F

y' z' // inspection
F' U L' U' z' D' D' // cross
U R R' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 1st pair
d R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 5, 2013)

I finally got a sub 10 on vid.






Could someone please reconstruct


----------



## Brest (Feb 6, 2013)

*Jonathan Grayum* - 16.44 3x3 av5 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]4J00KYpzC-I[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D' B F2 L F2 D2 L U2 L2 B' U' R' D' R2

y x2 // inspection
D R' D R D R2 D // cross
U' L U' L' R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair
y R U' R' U2 R U R' // 2nd pair
y U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
d' L' U' L // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' // EO
U' R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L // COLL
y' U2 R' U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U (R) // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.95	66	4.14	72	4.51	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.65	16	2.83	17	3.01		Cross+1/F2L	57.9%	48.5%	45.9%
F2L	9.75	33	3.38	37	3.79		F2L/Total	61.1%	50.0%	51.4%
LL	6.20	33	5.32	35	5.65		LL/Total	38.9%	50.0%	48.6%

+2 not included in single solve statistics
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D' B F2 L F2 D2 L U2 L2 B' U' R' D' R2

y x2 // inspection
D R' D R D R2 D // cross
U' L U' L' R' U U R2 U R' // 1st pair
y U' U R U' R' U2 R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
d' L' U' L // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' // EO
U' R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L // COLL
U U y' R' U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U (R) // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



F2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 R' D' U2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 U F D R

x y2 // inspection
L' U' x' U' R' B' R' // cross
y U2' R U R' U2' y L' U L // 1st pair
U' L U' L' U R' U R d' R U R' // 2nd pair
U2 R' U' R U y' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R' U R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	17.02	71	4.17	84	4.94	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.73	14	3.75	19	5.09		Cross+1/F2L	34.0%	32.6%	36.5%
F2L	10.96	43	3.92	52	4.74		F2L/Total	64.4%	60.6%	61.9%
LL	6.06	28	4.62	32	5.28		LL/Total	35.6%	39.4%	38.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 R' D' U2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 U F D R

x y2 // inspection
L' U' x' U' l' D' R' (z' x') // cross
U' U' R U R' U' U' y L' U L // 1st pair
U' R' R L U' L' U R' U R d' R U R' // 2nd pair
U U R' U' R U y' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R' U R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' F R U U' l' U' x' U' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' U' R U l' (z x') R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



U2 R D2 L' F2 R2 D2 F' L D B D2 B' R2 D R F2 D F'

x2 // inspection
D' R' F D' // cross
y' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y R' U' R U R' U R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U' y' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	14.89	66	4.43	75	5.04	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.84	8	4.35	10	5.43		Cross+1/F2L	22.5%	19.5%	21.3%
F2L	8.18	41	5.01	47	5.75		F2L/Total	54.9%	62.1%	62.7%
LL	6.71	25	3.73	28	4.17		LL/Total	45.1%	37.9%	37.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R D2 L' F2 R2 D2 F' L D B D2 B' R2 D R F2 D F'

x2 // inspection
D' R' F D' // cross
U y' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y R' U' R U R' U R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U' y' L' L L' U' L // 3rd pair
y U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L L' U U' L' U L U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



L2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 L' U' F' R U F2 L' D' B U F D2 U'

y x2 // inspection
R' D F L D // cross
U2 R U2' R' L U L' // 1st pair
R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
L U' L' R U R' y' L' U L // 3rd pair
y U2' R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
y R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2' y R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="Red"]Total	16.02	59	3.68	70	4.37	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.50	11	3.14	13	3.71		Cross+1/F2L	33.2%	32.4%	31.0%
F2L	10.54	34	3.23	42	3.98		F2L/Total	65.8%	57.6%	60.0%
LL	5.48	25	4.56	28	5.11		LL/Total	34.2%	42.4%	40.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 L' U' F' R U F2 L' D' B U F D2 U'

y x2 // inspection
R' D F L D // cross
U2 R U' U' R' L U L' // 1st pair
R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
L U' L' R U R' y' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U' y R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
y R R u' R U' R U R' u R2' y R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



B2 D2 B2 F2 L R B L' F' L' R2 B2 D L' F' L2 B' F U'

x y2 // inspection
U' R' U2 z' x' R' D' F // cross
y' U R' U2 R d' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U R U R' y' R U2 R' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U R' y R' U' R L' U L // 3rd pair
y U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' // EO
U' L' U2 L' D' L U2' L' D L2 // COLL
U' M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="Red"]Total	16.27	60	3.69	72	4.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.17	14	4.42	16	5.05		Cross+1/F2L	30.7%	41.2%	37.2%
F2L	10.31	34	3.30	43	4.17		F2L/Total	63.4%	56.7%	59.7%
LL	5.96	26	4.36	29	4.87		LL/Total	36.6%	43.3%	40.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 D2 B2 F2 L R B L' F' L' R2 B2 D L' F' L2 B' F U'

x y2 // inspection
U' R' U2 (z' x') R' D' y' R // cross
U R' U2 R d' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U R U R' y' R U2 R' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U R' y R' U' R L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U' y R U R' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' // EO
U2 U L' U2 L' D' L U2' L' D L2 // COLL
U U U M2' U' M2' U' U' M2' U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	16.44	63.00	3.83	75.33	4.58	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.47	13.00	3.75	16.00	4.62		Cross+1/F2L	32.7%	35.1%	35.0%
F2L	10.60	37.00	3.49	45.67	4.31		F2L/Total	64.5%	58.7%	60.6%
LL	5.83	26.00	4.46	29.67	5.09		LL/Total	35.5%	41.3%	39.4%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	16.03	64.20	4.00	74.60	4.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.58	12.60	3.52	15.00	4.19		Cross+1/F2L	36.0%	34.1%	33.9%
F2L	9.95	37.00	3.72	44.20	4.44		F2L/Total	62.1%	57.6%	59.2%
LL	6.08	27.20	4.47	30.40	5.00		LL/Total	37.9%	42.4%	40.8%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.89	59	4.43	70	5.04[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.84	8	4.42	10	5.43
F2L	8.18	33	5.01	37	5.75
LL	5.48	25	5.32	28	5.65
```

+2 included in multiple solve statistics


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 6, 2013)

Brest said:


> Spoiler: Awesome Recon Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. Helps a ton. Thanks Brest!


----------



## Brest (Feb 6, 2013)

*Kristopher De Asis* - 11.46 3x3 av5 - VOW 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]4UEgsmrNFj0[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' D B' F D' F R' U2 R B L2

y x' // inspection
r' U F2 U' R2 // cross
U' L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
L' U L U R U R' // 2nd pair
U R' U R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U2 L U2 L' U L // 4th pair
U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL(CP)
M' U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.28	57	4.64	65	5.29	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.87	13	4.53	14	4.88		Cross+1/F2L	37.6%	35.1%	35.9%
F2L	7.64	37	4.84	39	5.10		F2L/Total	62.2%	64.9%	60.0%
LL	4.64	20	4.31	26	5.60		LL/Total	37.8%	35.1%	40.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' D B' F D' F R' U2 R B L2

y x' // inspection
r' U F2 U' R2 // cross
U' L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
L' U L U R U R' // 2nd pair
U R' U R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U2 L U2 L' U L // 4th pair
U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL(CP)
r R' U r M' R' U r M' R' U r R' U2 r M' R' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



L2 B2 F2 L' B2 D2 L R F2 U2 R' B' U L' B2 R F2 L2 U' F'

z2 // inspection
D' R' y' l' U L U x' D' // cross
y' U R' U R // 1st pair
d' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U' L2 U2 L' // 3rd pair
U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' l' U l2 U' l2' U' l2 U l' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.58	49	5.11	52	5.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.18	11	3.46	14	4.40		Cross+1/F2L	55.0%	44.0%	50.0%
F2L	5.78	25	4.33	28	4.84		F2L/Total	60.3%	51.0%	53.8%
LL	3.80	24	6.32	24	6.32		LL/Total	39.7%	49.0%	46.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 B2 F2 L' B2 D2 L R F2 U2 R' B' U L' B2 R F2 L2 U' F'

z2 // inspection
D' R' y' l' U L U x' D' // cross
U y' R' U R // 1st pair
d' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U' L2 U2 L' // 3rd pair
U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' l' U l2 U' l2' U' l2 U l' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



R' F' U R2 D B U2 R' L U R U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 D'

x2 y // inspection
U' L' F' r R' (z' x') R u' R // cross
U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U2' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R' F R F' // 4th pair
U R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL
y U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.58	59	5.09	69	5.96	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.77	11	3.97	13	4.69		Cross+1/F2L	38.7%	28.9%	30.2%
F2L	7.15	38	5.31	43	6.01		F2L/Total	61.7%	64.4%	62.3%
LL	4.43	21	4.74	26	5.87		LL/Total	38.3%	35.6%	37.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F' U R2 D B U2 R' L U R U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 D'

x2 y // inspection
U' L' F' r R' (z' x') R u' R // cross
U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R' F R F' // 4th pair
U R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL
U y l' U R' D D R U' R' D D R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



B2 D' U F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 L' D' U' B2 R D' B F2 U

y x2 // inspection
D R x U2 L (U x') // Xcross
U R U R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U (R') // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.53	38	4.45	44	5.16	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.63	5	3.07	7	4.29		Cross+1/F2L	31.3%	23.8%	26.9%
F2L	5.21	21	4.03	26	4.99		F2L/Total	61.1%	55.3%	59.1%
LL	3.32	17	5.12	18	5.42		LL/Total	38.9%	44.7%	40.9%

+2 not included in single solve statistics
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 D' U F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 L' D' U' B2 R D' B F2 U

y x2 // inspection
D R x U U L (U x') // Xcross
U R U R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U (R') // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



U2 L2 D2 U' B D' F2 U' L' R' D' L' B2 U' L2 B' R' U'

x2 // inspection
R D R y' U' R' F // cross
D R U R' D' R U' R' // 1st pair
U' L' U L U y R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y U2' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' R U x' R U' R' U x U' R' // OLL
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	14.15	66	4.66	76	5.37	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.01	14	4.65	15	4.98		Cross+1/F2L	37.9%	35.9%	33.3%
F2L	7.95	39	4.91	45	5.66		F2L/Total	56.2%	59.1%	59.2%
LL	6.20	27	4.35	31	5.00		LL/Total	43.8%	40.9%	40.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 D2 U' B D' F2 U' L' R' D' L' B2 U' L2 B' R' U'

x2 // inspection
R D R y' U' R' F // cross
D R U R' D' R U' R' // 1st pair
U' L' U L U y R U' R' // 2nd pair
U U y R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
d' U' R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' R U x' R U' R' U x U' R' // OLL
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.46	51.33	4.48	59.33	5.18	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.42	9.67	3.99	11.33	4.68		Cross+1/F2L	36.4%	30.2%	31.5%
F2L	6.67	32.00	4.80	36.00	5.40		F2L/Total	58.2%	62.3%	60.7%
LL	4.13	19.33	4.68	23.33	5.65		LL/Total	36.0%	37.7%	39.3%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.22	53.80	4.79	61.20	5.45	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.69	10.80	4.01	12.60	4.68		Cross+1/F2L	39.9%	33.8%	34.8%
F2L	6.75	32.00	4.74	36.20	5.37		F2L/Total	60.1%	59.5%	59.2%
LL	4.48	21.80	4.87	25.00	5.58		LL/Total	39.9%	40.5%	40.8%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.58	38	5.11	44	5.96[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.63	5	4.65	7	4.98
F2L	5.21	21	5.31	26	6.01
LL	3.32	17	6.32	18	6.32
```

+2 included in multiple solve statistics


----------



## janelle (Feb 8, 2013)

*Janelle* - 13.834 av5 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]1RcI4hMs_IY[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve 1 (12.44)



Scramble: D2 L' F2 L' R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 F L B U2 L D2 R2 D

z' // Inspection
D' x U R' U r' z' R2 // Cross (6/6)
U' R U' R' U' U' R' U' R U y' L' U L // 1st Pair (13/19)
R U' R' U' y R' U R // 2nd Pair (7/26)
U2 L' U2 L U' U' L' U L // 3rd Pair (9/35)
R U R' U' U' R U R' // 4th Pair (8/43)
F R U R' U' F' // OLL (6/49)
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL (14/63)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	12.44	63	5.06	68	5.47[/color]

Cross+1	4.00	19	4.75	22	5.50
F2L	8.26	43	5.21	47	5.69
LL	4.18	20	4.78	21	5.02

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	48%	44%	47%
F2L/Total	66%	68%	69%
LL/Total	34%	32%	31%
```






Spoiler: Solve 2 (14.84)



Scramble: D2 L2 U2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 R2 D U2 L U' R2 U' F R2 U' R

z' x' // Inspection
U R' U x U' z' R2 D' // Cross (6/6)
U' L' U L U U L' U' L // 1st Pair (9/15)
U2 R' U R U2 L U L' // 2nd Pair (8/23)
U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' y L' U L // 3rd Pair (12/35)
U' y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th Pair (8/43)
F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL (12/55)
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' // PLL (15/70)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	14.84	70	4.72	74	4.99[/color]

Cross+1	3.65	15	4.11	17	4.66
F2L	8.74	43	4.92	47	5.38
LL	6.10	27	4.43	27	4.43

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	42%	35%	36%
F2L/Total	59%	61%	64%
LL/Total	41%	39%	36%
```






Spoiler: Solve 3 (13.79)



Scramble: D2 R F L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' L D' L' R2 D' R B U' R B'

z' // Inspection
R2 D' U' F r U2 x' U2 z' // Cross (7/7)
R U' R' L U L' // 1st Pair (6/13)
U R U' U' R' d R' U' R // 2nd Pair (9/22)
U R U R' U' U' R U R' // 3rd Pair (9/31)
L U' L' U L U' L' // 4th Pair (7/38)
U F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL (9/47)
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL (17/64)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	13.79	64	4.64	66	4.79[/color]

Cross+1	3.46	13	3.76	15	4.34
F2L	7.91	38	4.80	40	5.06
LL	5.88	26	4.42	26	4.42

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	44%	34%	38%
F2L/Total	57%	59%	61%
LL/Total	43%	41%	39%
```






Spoiler: Solve 4 (12.87)



Scramble: F R2 L' F' L U' R2 B' R U B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 D2 R F2

z' x2 // Inspection
R' U x U' L' U' r' z' // Cross (6/6)
U U L U L' U y L U L' // 1st Pair (9/15)
U2 R U R' // 2nd Pair (4/19)
U y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd Pair (8/27)
U L U L' // 4th Pair (4/31)
U' L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL (13/44)
R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F U2 // PLL (16/60)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	12.87	60	4.66	64	4.97[/color]

Cross+1	3.99	15	3.76	18	4.51
F2L	7.18	31	4.32	35	4.87
LL	5.69	29	5.10	29	5.10

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	56%	48%	51%
F2L/Total	56%	52%	55%
LL/Total	44%	48%	45%
```






Spoiler: Solve 5 (19.28)



Scramble: B U2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 F L' U' L2 F' D' U2 R D2 F2 R'

z' x2 // Inspection
L'U l' U2 (z' y') R U R // Cross (7/7)
U L U' L' U R' U' R U' y' R' U R // 1st Pair (12/19)
L U' L' U' R U R' // 2nd Pair (7/26)
U L U' L' U U L' U L U' U' L' U L // 3rd Pair (14/40)
y R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th Pair (7/47)
F R U R' U' F' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL (16/63)
U R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F U' // PLL (17/80)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	19.28	80	4.15	83	4.30[/color]

Cross+1	4.49	19	4.23	22	4.90
F2L	13.30	47	3.53	51	3.83
LL	5.98	33	5.52	32	5.35

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	34%	40%	43%
F2L/Total	69%	59%	61%
LL/Total	31%	41%	39%
```






Spoiler: Stats





```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	13.83	65.67	4.67	69.33	4.92[/color]

Cross+1	3.88	16.33	4.03	19.00	4.69
F2L	8.30	41.33	4.68	44.67	5.10
LL	5.85	27.33	4.77	27.33	4.85

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	47.00%	40.00%	43.00%
F2L/Total	60.00%	63.00%	64.00%
LL/Total	42.00%	42.00%	39.00%
```


----------



## Brest (Feb 9, 2013)

*Chris Olson* - 6.31 LL skip & 6.97 PLL skip (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]IFFsVLV-VBo[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 6.31



L' U2 B2 U2 L F' L2 U' B L B' D2 R2 U' F2 L U' B2 F'

x2 // inspection
D R x L' U' r' // cross
U R' U R U2 L U L' // 1st pair
L' U L U R U R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L y' L U L' // 3rd pair
R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.31	38	6.02	43	6.81	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.65	12	4.53	15	5.66		Cross+1/F2L	46.2%	32.4%	35.7%
F2L	5.74	37	6.45	42	7.32		F2L/Total	91.0%	97.4%	97.7%
LL	0.57	1	1.75	1	1.75		LL/Total	9.0%	2.6%	2.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' U2 B2 U2 L F' L2 U' B L B' D2 R2 U' F2 L U' B2 F'

x2 // inspection
D R x L' U' r' // cross
U R' U R U U L U L' // 1st pair
L' U L U R U R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L y' L U L' // 3rd pair
R U R' U' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 6.97



D2 B F2 R2 B D2 F' D' U L' R U L' B2 D2 B F' D2 R'

x' // inspection
U' r' D' R F D D // cross
U' L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // OLL
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.97	42	6.03	47	6.74	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.22	14	6.31	15	6.76		Cross+1/F2L	45.4%	43.8%	40.5%
F2L	4.89	32	6.54	37	7.57		F2L/Total	70.2%	76.2%	78.7%
LL	2.08	10	4.81	10	4.81		LL/Total	29.8%	23.8%	21.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B F2 R2 B D2 F' D' U L' R U L' B2 D2 B F' D2 R'

x' // inspection
U' r' D' R F D D // cross
U' L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U U y' R U R' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U U R U' R' // 4th pair
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // OLL
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Brest (Feb 11, 2013)

*Rowe Hessler* - 5.69 3x3 single (unofficial)


Spoiler: Reconstruction






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]V28cwb4f_AM[/youtubehd]


 D' R' L2 B2 L D F2 U F R D2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 B R2 F' B L2

y' x' // inspection
D2' R' F2 D' // Xcross
U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.69	48	8.44	49	8.61	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	0.81	4	4.94	4	4.94		Cross+1/F2L	27.7%	17.4%	16.7%
F2L	2.92	23	7.88	24	8.22		F2L/Total	51.3%	47.9%	49.0%
LL	2.77	25	9.03	25	9.03		LL/Total	48.7%	52.1%	51.0%
```



 *AJ Blair* - 8.90 3x3 single (unofficial)


Spoiler: Reconstruction






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]3Ehv03855zg[/youtubehd]


 D' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U B2 U F2 U2 F L D2 R2 U' B' F' D R U

y2 // inspection
R2 F2 U' R2 // Xcross
R' U R U F U' F' // 2nd pair
y R' U2 R // 3rd pair
U2 d' L' U L // 4th pair
U r' U r U r' U' r y R U' R' // OLL
U2' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.90	44	4.94	48	5.39	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	0.91	4	4.40	4	4.40		Cross+1/F2L	21.9%	21.1%	20.0%
F2L	4.16	19	4.57	20	4.81		F2L/Total	46.7%	43.2%	41.7%
LL	4.74	25	5.27	28	5.91		LL/Total	53.3%	56.8%	58.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U B2 U F2 U2 F L D2 R2 U' B' F' D R U

y2 // inspection
R2 F2 U' R2 // Xcross
R' U R U F U' F' // 2nd pair
y R' U2 R // 3rd pair
U2 d' L' U L // 4th pair
U r' U r U r' U' r y R U' R' // OLL
U' U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



D' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U B2 U F2 U2 F L D2 R2 U' B' F' D R U

y2
R2 F2 U' R U R
y U L U' L'
U F' U' F
U' R' U' R
y' r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r
View at alg.garron.us





 *Collin Burns* - 6.923 3x3 single (unofficial)


Spoiler: Reconstruction






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]qLwMQLjTRDM[/youtubehd]


 L' D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 R F2 U' F L F R B L2 R B

z y2 // inspection
D' R D R' D // cross
y U2' R' U' R // 1st pair
R U R' y' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U2' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.92	47	6.79	53	7.66	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.41	9	6.38	11	7.80		Cross+1/F2L	40.9%	37.5%	39.3%
F2L	3.45	24	6.96	28	8.12		F2L/Total	49.9%	51.1%	52.8%
LL	3.47	23	6.63	25	7.20		LL/Total	50.1%	48.9%	47.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 R F2 U' F L F R B L2 R B

z y2 // inspection
D' R D R' D // cross
U' y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
R U R' y' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U' U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





 *Jarvis H'Jinn* - 9.69 3x3 single (unofficial)


Spoiler: Reconstruction






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]DiAwwT5RXzM[/youtubehd]


 R' L2 U2 F U' L' F R D F' R' L' U2 D2 L' F2 B2 D2 L F2 L
y // inspection
F' D' R' D2' // cross
U L' U' L // 1st pair
U3' R' U R // 2nd pair
y2 U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2 U R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
y R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.69	49	5.06	57	5.88	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.04	8	3.92	9	4.41		Cross+1/F2L	30.6%	28.6%	26.5%
F2L	6.67	28	4.20	34	5.10		F2L/Total	68.8%	57.1%	59.6%
LL	3.02	21	6.95	23	7.62		LL/Total	31.2%	42.9%	40.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' L2 U2 F U' L' F R D F' R' L' U2 D2 L' F2 B2 D2 L F2 L

y // inspection
F' D' R' D' D' // cross
U L' U' L // 1st pair
U' U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y y U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2 U R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OLL
y R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



M U2 M' U' M U' M' U M U' M' // ELL

M' U' M U M' U' M U' M' U2 M // ELL





 *Bestsimple* - 16.81 3x3 Roux single (unofficial)


Spoiler: Reconstruction






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]59Ptr8I53JA[/youtubehd]


 D' B2 D U2 F' L R2 U' B L2 D' B U L2 D2 L' R' F U'

y2 x // inspection
R' U2 B2 // LB block
R2 F2 U F' // LF pair
U M U' R' U' r' U' r U' r2 // RB block
U2' r' // RF pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL
U M' U M U M' U' M // EO
U' M2' U // UL/UR
M' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	16.81	50	2.97	53	3.15	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	4.24	7	1.65	7	1.65		Lblock/F2B	50%	37%	33%
Rblock	4.32	12	2.78	14	3.24		Rblock/F2B	50%	63%	67%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	8.56	19	2.22	21	2.45	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	51%	38%	40%[/COLOR]

CMLL	3.76	17	4.52	17	4.52		CMLL/Total	22%	34%	32%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	4.49	14	3.12	15	3.34	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	27%	28%	28%
L10P	8.25	31	3.76	32	3.88		[COLOR="indigo"]L10P/Total	49%	62%	60%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 D U2 F' L R2 U' B L2 D' B U L2 D2 L' R' F U'

y2 x // inspection
R' U2 B2 // LB block
R2 F2 U F' // LF pair
U r' R U' R' U' r' U' r U' r2 // RB block
U' U' r' // RF pair
U' R' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U' R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL
U M' U M U M' U' M // EO
U' M' M' U // UL/UR
M' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Brest (Feb 15, 2013)

*Celeste Anderson* - ~28 3x3 single - Conan



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]yYpnNIH26B8[/youtubehd]

Solve starts at 7:10


 F2 R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 B D B2 F2 R U2 B2 F U B' R F2

x2 y // inspection
R F R y U R2' y R' D B' D' // cross
y U2 R U2' R' U y R U' R' // 1st pair
y2' U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U2 R' U R U' y R U R' // 3rd pair
y2' R2' U2' R' U' R U' R2' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' // EO
U x z' U R' U' L U R U' L' x' // OCLL
U' R U' L U2' R' U L' R U' L U2' R' U L' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	27.74	77	2.78	96	3.46	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	7.02	17	2.42	22	3.13		Cross+1/F2L	42.2%	37.0%	36.7%
F2L	16.65	46	2.76	60	3.60		F2L/Total	60.0%	59.7%	62.5%
LL	11.09	31	2.80	36	3.25		LL/Total	40.0%	40.3%	37.5%

Finish time and ETM only an estimation due to incomplete footage
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 B D B2 F2 R U2 B2 F U B' R F2

x2 y // inspection
R F R y2' U y' R2' y // partial cross
R' D B' D' // off screan
y U2 R // off screan
U2' R' U y R U' R' // 1st pair
y2' U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y2' U U y2' R' U R U' y R U R' // 3rd pair
y2' U' U' U U R2' U' U' R' U' R U' R2' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' y' R' // EO
U (y x) z' U R' U' L U // partial OCLL
R U' L' x' // off screan
U' R U' // off screan
L U2' R' U L' R U' L // partial PLL
U2' R' U L' U' // off screan
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Brest (Feb 24, 2013)

*Chris Olson* - 6.63 3x3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]KOCRdAduy40[/youtubehd]


 U2 R2 D B L' R B R2 F D' U' F2 R2 B R' D U'

z2 // inspection
F U' R2 D2 R' // cross
U' R U2' R2' U' R // 1st pair
U2 L U' L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U' y' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.63	46	6.94	53	7.99	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.65	11	6.67	13	7.88		Cross+1/F2L	34.4%	28.9%	30.2%
F2L	4.79	38	7.93	43	8.98		F2L/Total	72.2%	82.6%	81.1%
LL	1.84	8	4.35	10	5.43		LL/Total	27.8%	17.4%	18.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 D B L' R B R2 F D' U' F2 R2 B R' D U'

z2 // inspection
F U' R2 D D R' // cross
U' R U' U' R2' U' R // 1st pair
U U L U' L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U' y' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 27, 2013)

I got the most lucky scramble (cross wise and two pairs) today:

39. 17.44 L2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B' L2 F U' F R F2 L' D' R2 U2

I was really excited and turned on the cam. 
[video=youtube_share;wgu8zeUgAX8]http://youtu.be/wgu8zeUgAX8[/video]

Could some one reconstruct?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 5, 2013)

Can you reconstruct this? Or is the video too bad? Scramble is in the description.


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 10, 2013)

[youtubehd]LNta2XA7O2o[/youtubehd]

Could anyone please reconstruct this?

Scramble: U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' F U2 F' L' U L' F L' D


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Please, somebody, reconstruct this


----------



## Brest (Mar 10, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> Spoiler: Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Arvind Tatiparti* - 9.80 3x3x3 Roux single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]LNta2XA7O2o[/youtubehd]


 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' F U2 *F* L' U L' F L' D

x // inspection
R u2 // LB block
R2 U' M' U M U2' F' // LF pair
U R U' r U M U2' R U' R' // RF block
U M2' U2' r' U' R // RB pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
M2' U' M' U' M' U2' M' U' M' // LSE
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.80	41	4.18	43	4.39	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	2.43	9	3.70	10	4.12		Lblock/F2B	38%	36%	37%
Rblock	3.95	16	4.05	17	4.30		Rblock/F2B	62%	64%	63%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	6.38	25	3.92	27	4.23	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	65%	61%	63%[/COLOR]

CMLL	0.95	7	7.37	7	7.37		CMLL/Total	10%	17%	16%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.47	9	3.64	9	3.64		LSE/Total	25%	22%	21%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.42	16	4.68	16	4.68		L10P/Total	35%	39%	37%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' F U2 F L' U L' F L' D

x // inspection
R u u // LB block
R2 U' M' U M U2' F' // LF pair
U R U' r U M U2' R U' R' // RF block
U M' M' U2' r' U' R // RB pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
M2' U' M' U' M' U2' M' U' M' // LSE
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 11, 2013)

Ooh arvind's getting good!


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 11, 2013)

Brest said:


> *Arvind Tatiparti* - 9.80 3x3x3 Roux single (unofficial)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!



5BLD said:


> Ooh arvind's getting good!



:O T..hanks!


----------



## janelle (Mar 11, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I got the most lucky scramble (cross wise and two pairs) today:
> 
> 39. 17.44 L2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B' L2 F U' F R F2 L' D' R2 U2
> 
> ...



*Marcel Poots* - 17.44 3x3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]wgu8zeUgAX8[/youtubehd]


 L2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B' L2 F U' F R F2 L' D' R2 U2

x2 // inspection
R U' R' // 1st pair
y' R U R' y' U R U' R' U' // 2nd pair
y U' M' U M // XXcross
y' U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL
U2 x R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R2 x' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.44	42	2.41	59	3.38	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.23	15	2.87	20	3.82		Cross+1/F2L	53.2%	65.2%	62.5%
F2L	9.83	23	2.34	32	3.26		F2L/Total	56.4%	54.8%	54.2%
LL	7.61	19	2.50	27	3.55		LL/Total	43.6%	45.2%	45.8%

Cross+1 calculated as XXcross
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B' L2 F U' F R F2 L' D' R2 U2

x2 // inspection
R U' R' // 1st pair
y' R U R' y' U R U' R' U' // 2nd pair
y U' r R' U R r' // XXcross
y' U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U U r R' U r' R U2 r R' U r' R // OLL
U U x R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R2 x' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



(y') U L F' L2 U L // XXcross or (y') U r U' r2 F r
or
(y') R U R' F' r U' r' // XXcross

(U) r U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' r' // OLLCP / 1LLL (Fat Jperm)



Formatted and Bonuses by Brest =3


----------



## Brest (Mar 13, 2013)

*Michał Pleskowicz* - 5.08 3x3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]9cbXkWL3NXY[/youtubehd]


 B2 L2 R' U R' B' L' R U2 D' L' F2 R' D' B F2 U2 B U2 F D2 R' U L' B

z2 // inspection
L F' L2' // 2x2x2
U2 y R2 D R D' // Xcross
R U' R' y U R U' R' U y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U R' y U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' // OLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.08	31	6.10	35	6.89	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.44	8	5.56	9	6.25		Cross+1/F2L	31.0%	26.7%	26.5%
F2L	4.64	30	6.47	34	7.33		F2L/Total	91.3%	96.8%	97.1%
LL	0.44	1	2.27	1	2.27		LL/Total	8.7%	3.2%	2.9%
```


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Janelle and Brest! You guys rock!


----------



## Brest (Mar 15, 2013)

*Brandon Mikel* - 14.67 3x3x3 av5 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]A3DhhO3KiNw[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 F R F' U R' D' L B2 U2 F' L

z2 // inspection
D' r U' R' U' D2' x' D // cross
R' U2 R U2 R' U R // 1st pair
y U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y2' U L' U L U2 y L' U' L // 3rd pair
U L U' L' U L U L' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' // EO
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	16.12	69	4.28	74	4.59	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.99	14	3.51	16	4.01		Cross+1/F2L	43.7%	41.2%	41.0%
F2L	9.13	34	3.72	39	4.27		F2L/Total	56.6%	49.3%	52.7%
LL	6.99	35	5.01	35	5.01		LL/Total	43.4%	50.7%	47.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 F R F' U R' D' L B2 U2 F' L

z2 // inspection
D' r U' R' U' D' D' x' D // cross
R' U2 R U2 R' U R // 1st pair
U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
y' y' U L' U L U2 y L' U' L // 3rd pair
U L U' L' U L U L' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F'// EO
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



(U2) R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL (Sune Fruruf)








Spoiler: 2nd solve



D2 L B2 D' F' L B U F L' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 B U2 R2

D R' F L U2 y' L2' D // cross
U2' L U' L' // 1st pair
R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
y U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.38	51	4.12	57	4.60	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.57	11	3.08	16	4.48		Cross+1/F2L	44.7%	36.7%	45.7%
F2L	7.98	30	3.76	35	4.39		F2L/Total	64.5%	58.8%	61.4%
LL	4.40	21	4.77	22	5.00		LL/Total	35.5%	41.2%	38.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 L B2 D' F' L B U F L' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 B U2 R2

D l' U x' L U2 y' L2' D // cross
U' y' U' y L U' L' // 1st pair
R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U2 L U' r' F r // 3rd pair
U R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
U y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



(y U) R' U' R U M U' R' U r // ELL








Spoiler: 3rd solve



B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 L' D2 U F' U' L D' B' F D'

y // inspection
R' F D // cross
L' U' L U L' U' L // 1st pair
y U L' U' L U y L' U' L // 2nd pair
y U R' U' R U2 R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U L U' y L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 4th pair
M U M' U2 M U M' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.18	58	3.82	63	4.15	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.31	10	3.02	10	3.02		Cross+1/F2L	33.4%	27.0%	23.8%
F2L	9.91	37	3.73	42	4.24		F2L/Total	65.3%	63.8%	66.7%
LL	5.27	21	3.98	21	3.98		LL/Total	34.7%	36.2%	33.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 L' D2 U F' U' L D' B' F D'

y // inspection
R' F D // cross
L' U' L U L' U' L // 1st pair
y U L' U' L U y L' U' L // 2nd pair
y U R' U' R U U R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U L U' y L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 4th pair
M U M' U2 M U M' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



(U) F' R' U' R F // 2nd pair

(y' U') R' U' R L' U L // 3rd pair
Doing it like this "kicks out" the edge-flipped pair.

r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLLCP (Fat Yperm)
or
(U) R' F R' F2 r U' r' F2 R2 // OLLCP








Spoiler: 4th solve



D' F2 D L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D R D2 F D F2 D B2 U B2 F

l' U l y' D' R' D2' // cross
y' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
y' U' L' U L U2 L U L' // 2nd pair
y L U' L' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L U' L' U L U L' // 4th pair
U F U R U' R' F' // EO
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL
U' y2 x R' U R' D2' R U' R' D2' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	21.20	62	2.92	77	3.63	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.52	10	1.81	13	2.36		Cross+1/F2L	42.3%	28.6%	28.3%
F2L	13.06	35	2.68	46	3.52		F2L/Total	61.6%	56.5%	59.7%
LL	8.14	27	3.32	31	3.81		LL/Total	38.4%	43.5%	40.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 D L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D R D2 F D F2 D B2 U B2 F

l' U l y' D' R' D2' // cross
U U2 y' L' U' L // 1st pair
y y U' y L' U L U2 L U L' // 2nd pair
y L U' L' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' y L U' L' U L U L' // 4th pair
U F U R U' R' F' // EO
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL
U' (y x) z' R' U R' D' D' R U' R' D' D' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



(y U') R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair

(U) r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
or
(U2) r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' // OLL
Both are double Fat Sune varients








Spoiler: 5th solve



L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 F' L D L' D U' L R F L'

y // inspection
D' R' U2 R' F D2' R' D2' // cross
R' U' R L' U L // 1st pair
U R' U R U' y R U R' // 2nd pair
R' U R // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.70	56	4.41	61	4.80	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.53	13	3.68	14	3.97		Cross+1/F2L	45.2%	39.4%	38.9%
F2L	7.81	33	4.23	36	4.61		F2L/Total	61.5%	58.9%	59.0%
LL	4.89	23	4.70	25	5.11		LL/Total	38.5%	41.1%	41.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 F' L D L' D U' L R F L'

y // inspection
D' R' U2 R' F D2' R' D2' // cross
R' U' R L' U L // 1st pair
U R' U R U' y R U R' // 2nd pair
R' U R // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U' L' L L' U' L // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' l' U R U' x' // OLL
y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



D' R' U2 R' F' L F2 R' // cross








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.67	61.00	4.16	66.00	4.50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.61	12.33	3.42	13.33	3.69		Cross+1/F2L	40.3%	35.6%	34.2%
F2L	8.95	34.67	3.87	39.00	4.36		F2L/Total	61.0%	56.8%	59.1%
LL	5.72	26.33	4.61	27.00	4.72		LL/Total	39.0%	43.2%	40.9%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.52	59.20	3.82	66.40	4.28	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.98	11.60	2.91	13.80	3.46		Cross+1/F2L	41.6%	34.3%	34.8%
F2L	9.58	33.80	3.53	39.60	4.13		F2L/Total	61.7%	57.1%	59.6%
LL	5.94	25.40	4.28	26.80	4.51		LL/Total	38.3%	42.9%	40.4%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.38	51	4.41	57	4.80[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.31	10	3.68	10	4.48
F2L	7.81	30	4.23	35	4.61
LL	4.40	21	5.01	21	5.11
```


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 15, 2013)

Could someone pwease reconstruct this? 

[youtubehd]j2zh_7dXX7U[/youtubehd]


----------



## Bestsimple (Mar 17, 2013)

I would be eternally grateful if anyone could even reconstruct one solve in this average.


----------



## kcl (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey! I'm new here... But anyway if someone could reconstruct this that'd be great. Thanks! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xI5fu9L5bp0


----------



## Hector (Mar 28, 2013)

Can someone reconstruct this?, please. Is maybe the new Mexican Record, but is a trouble with the scramble, and the delegate want to know if was well scrambled or wrong scrambled.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rHIQemMTXc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## coldsun0630 (Apr 4, 2013)

Would anyone reconstruct this







Spoiler



1. 59.27 U2 Rw2 B R' Uw Dw' F' Fw2 U Bw Fw' D' B2 Bw2 D F' Fw' Uw2 R Lw2 U2 Bw' Lw2 Rw' Uw' Lw' L F Uw Dw' F' Rw R2 F2 Dw' Lw B Rw2 R2 Fw' Uw Rw' U2 F2 D' Bw Fw2 Uw2 Dw Bw2 Uw Rw' Lw B2 F2 Uw U2 Dw2 Lw F'



and this?







Spoiler



Average of 5: 1:05.92
1. 1:04.34 Lw Bw U B' L' Dw Lw B' Bw2 R Dw R' Bw2 Lw' F B L D2 U' B2 R2 L2 Dw' D Fw' Uw' U' Bw Rw' F' D' Dw2 U F' R D' Uw2 Bw F' Lw2 F Rw' Bw2 L B F' Lw B' D' Bw' Lw Bw L Uw Rw2 Uw' Bw R L F 
2. 1:04.28 L' Bw2 U Uw Rw2 Fw2 F' R' Rw2 Lw L Dw2 U Bw' Dw R' F2 R' Fw D Dw2 Bw Uw2 Dw2 B L2 U' L R Dw' D L Dw' Uw' Bw' Dw' F' Fw2 Uw R Bw R Dw' F' B2 Lw' Rw Dw D2 Uw2 Lw2 F' Lw' U2 Rw U Lw Bw' Lw' D 
3. (1:03.61) B2 Bw2 Lw' Dw2 Rw Lw2 R L2 F2 Rw2 Uw U L Dw R2 Dw Bw2 R U B2 U Lw2 B Uw2 F2 D Rw' R' Lw2 B2 Lw Rw' F U2 F' U F' Fw U' Dw2 L Rw Fw D Fw' D2 Bw' U2 F2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw' F' Rw Lw B Bw Rw D' U' 
4. (1:31.39) F2 D Dw R2 U Uw' Fw Dw D' L2 D' Lw Bw' B L F' Fw Uw' D R Rw' D' Bw' B2 F2 Lw2 D' R Rw2 U Lw' U2 D' Dw Uw' F2 B2 U' Dw R2 B' F R2 Rw' Dw2 Lw' F2 Fw D B2 R2 Uw2 F2 B' Rw B' L2 Bw Rw' R' 
5. 1:09.15 L Fw' U Rw' R2 B F D2 U Dw2 R D Fw2 Uw2 D2 Dw2 F' Fw' Bw' Uw Lw2 Rw' F2 B' Fw Lw Rw2 L B R' U Bw Lw' Uw2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 U Dw' R' Rw2 B2 F' Rw' D' Lw2 Rw' Bw F R2 Lw' F2 Bw2 Lw' F' L Rw2 Bw Lw D2


----------



## Renslay (Apr 5, 2013)

*5BLD Roux*

Can I ask for a reconstruction for this?






U B D U B' D' U F D U' L R' B F' L' R F U2 L2 R2 B2 U' L' B' F


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 10, 2013)

Not sure if this has been reconstructed yet. Let me know if it has.

Steve Cho - 6.50 3x3x3 Unofficial

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPuLNBOwEV0

Scramble: B2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R B R D L U' F' D2 F' 

Reconstruction: 

z2 //Inspection
(U D') L F' D' R' D' //Cross
U y' R U2' R' U R U' R' //F2L 1
U R' U' R y R' U2' R //F2L 2
R U R' L U L' //F2L 3
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U2' R' //F2L 4

alg.garron.us

Please note: F2L 3 was a cancellation of U U' at the beginning.
And F2L 4 was a U3 at the beginning.
I had left those out and put the direct solving.



Steve Cho - Walkthrough Solves
Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3KLD42uByc

Solve 1:


Spoiler



Scramble:
R B2 L2 U2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F U' B L F2 U L U F' D'

x2 y' //Inspection
R' F2 D F' L' D' //Cross
y' R' U2 R U R' U' //F2L 1
R2 U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L 2
U2 y' U L' U2 L y' R' U2 R //F2L 3
U' R U' R' U' R U R' //F2L 4
L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F //OLL
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U //PLL

alg.garron.us



Solve 2:


Spoiler



Scramble:
D B2 U B2 U2 B2 L D2 R B' D R2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 

y2 x //Inspection
M U' F U R' //Cross
U2 R U R' //F2L 1
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R //F2L 2
y' U2 L' U L U2 L' U L //F2L 3
U' R U R' U' R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R //F2L 4
r U R' U' r' F R F' //OLL
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' //PLL

alg.garron.us



Solve 3:


Spoiler



Scramble:
R2 F' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F R' U' F2 D' B2 F' D L F R 

z2 //Inspection
F R' L (D' U') R2 //Cross
y' U' R U R2 U' R //F2L 1
y' U' L' U' L //F2L 2
R U R2 U' R //F2L 3
U2 R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' //F2L 4
r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' //OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' //PLL

alg.garron.us



Solve 4:


Spoiler



Scramble:
U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 D' F' D' R B' D2 L R' B' R U' F 

x2 y' //Inspection
R' B' D R' U' R' F D' //Cross
R' U R U R' U' R //F2L 1
U2 y' L' U2 L U' L' U L //F2L 2
U R' U2 R y U' R U R' //F2L 3
L' U' L U2 L' U L //F2L 4
U' L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F //OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL

alg.garron.us



Solve 5:


Spoiler



Scramble:
U' F2 U2 F' R' F2 L U' R2 B L2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2

x2 //Inspection
F2 L2 R' B' D //Cross
U r' F r U L' U L U' L' U L //F2L 1
y U' R U R' y U' L U L' //F2L 2
U R U' R' //F2L 3
y' R U' R' U M' U R U' r' //F2L 4
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL

alg.garron.us



Solve 6:


Spoiler



Scramble:
U2 B' U2 B' F2 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 R' B U' F' U R' B2 D'

y //Inspection
D R L2 U' r U' r' R2 U R2 U' R2 D2 //XCross
U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 2
U L' U' L U L' U' L //F2L 3
U L U2 L' U L U L' //F2L 4
U' R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R //OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' //PLL

alg.garron.us




Chris Olson - 7.35 3x3x3 Unofficial

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF6Py0BXHCc

Scramble: F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U B2 U2 F2 U' R' B R U2 F2 R U2 B' L2 R

x2 y //Inspection
F' R' D L //Cross
y L' U L U' L U L' //F2L 1
U2 y L U2 L' U2 L U' L' //F2L 2
U' y' R U' R' U R' U' R //F2L 3
U R U R' //F2L 4
U' F R U R' U' F' //OLL
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U //PLL

alg.garron.us


Antoine Cantin - 14.32 & 14.74 3x3x3 OH Unofficial (from an avg5)

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_tCgak7AlRU

Solve 1: 14.32


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 R' D2 U2 R' B' D' L2 D2 F2 L'

z2 x //Inspection
D R z' U2 F U2 R U z2 //Cross
y' R U' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R //F2L 1
U' y' U' R' U R U' R' U R //F2L 2
U R U' R' U2 L' U L //F2L 3
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 4
x' z' R U R' D R U' R' D' //OLL
x R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 //PLL

alg.garron.us




Solve 2: 14.74


Spoiler



Scramble:
D' L2 U L2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 R D2 R' U2 F U' R' U2

y //Inspection
U' R2 U' z' U' x' R U2 //Cross
z2 R U' R' y U' R' U R //F2L 1
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 2
U z U R' U' R x U R' U' //F2L 3
z' y U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 4
U2 R U2 R2 x U R U' R x' U2 R' //OLL
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 //PLL

alg.garron.us



Steve Cho 8.89 Average of 5 3x3x3 Unofficial

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWx7GXHGXvw

Solve 1: 8.58


Spoiler



Scramble:
D' F2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 D B' U2 R' B' U F2 D F2 L' D' 

x' //Inspection
U R r2 x //Cross w/ two pieces opposite
R' U R U2 R' U R //F2L 1
U' R U' R' U' r B r' //F2L 2
y' M2 U2 M2 //Fix cross
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 3
U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R //F2L 4
x' R U' R' F' R U R' U' F U x //OLL
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL


alg.garron.us




Solve 2: 9.39


Spoiler



Scramble:
F D2 L B' R' U L D2 L' D R' D2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 L' 

x' z' //Inspection
R r' D' F r' x D' //Cross
U y' U2 R U2 R' //F2L 1
R' U R U2 r B r' //F2L 2
U' R' U R U2 R' U R //F2L 3
y' U' R U' R' U' R U R' //F2L 4
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' //OLL
U R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 //PLL

alg.garron.us




Solve 3: 7.68


Spoiler



Scramble:
D2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 B' L' U2 R D B' L' F2 D2 B' F2 

x2 //Inspection
F' R' D R' D //Cross
U R U R' U R U' R' //F2L 1
U' L' U' L2 U L' //F2L 2
y U r B r' //F2L 3
R U' R' //F2L 4
U F U R U' R' F' //OLL
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U' //PLL

alg.garron.us




Solve 4: 8.71


Spoiler



Scramble:
U2 R' F2 L2 U' F' D2 B' R2 U L' U2 B2 U2 R' B2 R2 B2 R F2 R2 

x2 y' //Inspection
D' R' D2 U R' F D //Cross
r' F r //F2L 1
R U' R' y U' R' U R //F2L 2
U L' U' L //F2L 3
U y' R' U' R U' x' R U' R' U x //F2L 4
U' F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' //OLL
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U2 //PLL



alg.garron.us




Solve 5: 10.38


Spoiler



Scramble:
F2 B' U' D2 B L' F' B2 U R' L2 U2 L' D2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2

y' //Inspection
R2 D F U' L D' //Cross
R' U2 R y' U' r B r' //F2L 1
y L U2 L' U' L U L' //F2L 2
U R U R' U y' R' U' R //F2L 3
U y' R' U2 R U R' U' R //F2L 4
U f R U R' U' y R' x F R U R' U' F' //OLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 //PLL

alg.garron.us


----------



## antoineccantin (May 12, 2013)

L2 D2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 L U2 F' U' L F' L2 U' L' B' L' R2 

x z // inspection
L' U' R2 U' L U2 // cross with pair preservation
z2 U' L' U L // first pair
y R U' R' U' U' R U R' // second pair
U R' U' R U' L' U' L // third pair
U2 R' U' U' R y R U2 R' U' U' R U' R' // last pair+eo
U R' U' R U' R' U' U' R // OLL
U // PLL

54etm / 9.26 seconds = 5.87 OH tps


----------



## stevecho816 (May 12, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> Not sure if this has been reconstructed yet. Let me know if it has.
> 
> Steve Cho - 6.50 3x3x3 Unofficial
> 
> ...



Whoa! Thanks for reconstructing my solves


----------



## Brest (May 18, 2013)

*Riley Woo* - 6.57 3x3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]vGCze_xkZVw[/youtubehd]


 B F L2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 B2 U2 F' L' D' U2 B D' B2 U2 R2 B2

y x' // inspection
D2 r' R' F2 R L // Xcross
U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' U L' U' L U' y L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.57	43	6.54	46	7.00	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.21	6	4.96	6	4.96		Cross+1/F2L	32.0%	23.1%	21.4%
F2L	3.78	26	6.88	28	7.41		F2L/Total	57.5%	60.5%	60.9%
LL	2.79	17	6.09	18	6.45		LL/Total	42.5%	39.5%	39.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B F L2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 B2 U2 F' L' D' U2 B D' B2 U2 R2 B2

y x' // inspection
D2 r' R' F2 R L // Xcross
U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' U L' U' L U' y L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Brest (May 29, 2013)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - 41.32 2x2x2 3x3x3 4x4x4 relay



Spoiler: Reconstruction






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]8MBq2z7rOo8[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 2x2x2



U' R U' F2 R U F' R' U'

z' // inspection
U2 R U' R U2 R' F2 R2 // layer
U' F R' F' R U2' R U2 R' U' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.88	18	6.25	18	6.25	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Layer	1.05	8	7.62	8	7.62		Layer/Total	36.5%	44.4%	44.4%
CLL	1.83	10	5.46	10	5.46		CLL/Total	63.5%	55.6%	55.6%
```






Spoiler: 3x3x3



F' D2 F' R2 F R2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 L' F' U' R' B' U' F' L2 R' D

y' // inspection
R D' r U x' R' // cross
y' R' U2 R y L U L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' d' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' U' R U2 R' // 3rd pair
R' U' R U2 R' U' R // 4th pair
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.30	59	5.73	65	6.31	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.47	11	3.17	14	4.03		Cross+1/F2L	55.6%	31.4%	35.0%
F2L	6.24	35	5.61	40	6.41		F2L/Total	60.6%	59.3%	61.5%
LL	4.06	24	5.91	25	6.16		LL/Total	39.4%	40.7%	38.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' D2 F' R2 F R2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 L' F' U' R' B' U' F' L2 R' D

y' // inspection
R D' r U x' R' // cross
y' R' U2 R y L U L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' d' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
y' R R' R U R' U' R U2 R' // 3rd pair
R' U' R U2 R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
U' U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4x4x4



L2 U2 L2 B f2 r' R2 U R' L B' U' L' F2 B' u' U F' f2 U2 R u2 r2 f L2 B R' L2 r' f2 U r' f' R2 U' f2 D' U B U

x' // inspection
1st 2 centres 
U r' U' r2 // yellow
u' r U2 r' R U' y' r' U2' l // white
3 cross dedges
y x r U' r2' F' // WG
x' U' r2 3r' F' // WR
x' F' U l' U x' // WB
last 4 centres / finish cross
r U 3r2 r U r' U2' r' // blue
U' 3R U2' 3r' U' r // orange / green / red / OB
(z' y') u' U' R U' R' u // WO
D R' // cross
finish edges
y' R U' R' u // YB
R U' R' // GR
y R U' R' u' // RB
y U' R' U R y u' // YR
U' F R' F' R u // GO
U F R' F' R u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YO / YG
3x3x3
y2 R U' R' U' R U' R' y R U' R' // wOB
y U' R U' R' // wRB
y U' D' R U' R' (U D) // wGO
U R U2' R' U R' F R F' // EO
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // wGR
U2' R U R' U R U2 R' // COLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	28.14	134	4.76	158	5.61	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.01	12	3.99	15	4.98		Step 1/Redux	15.0%	14.3%	14.6%
Step 2	4.23	12	2.84	17	4.02		Step 2/Redux	21.0%	14.3%	16.5%
Step 3	4.13	16	3.87	18	4.36		Step 3/Redux	20.5%	19.0%	17.5%
Step 4	2.13	8	3.76	11	5.16		Step 4/Redux	10.6%	9.5%	10.7%
Step 5	6.60	36	5.45	42	6.36		Step 5/Redux	32.8%	42.9%	40.8%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	20.10	84	4.18	103	5.12	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	71.4%	62.7%	65.2%[/COLOR]

F2L	6.80	42	6.18	46	6.76		F2L/3x3	84.6%	84.0%	83.6%
LL	1.24	8	6.45	9	7.26		LL/3x3	15.4%	16.0%	16.4%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	8.04	50	6.22	55	6.84	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	28.6%	37.3%	34.8%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 U2 L2 B f2 r' R2 U R' L B' U' L' F2 B' u' U F' f2 U2 R u2 r2 f L2 B R' L2 r' f2 U r' f' R2 U' f2 D' U B U

x' // inspection
1st 2 centres 
U r' U' r2 // yellow
u' r U2 r' R U' y' r' U' U' l // white
3 cross dedges
y x r U' r2' F' // WG
x' U' r2 3r' F' // WR
x' F' U l' U x' // WB
last 4 centres / finish cross
r U 3r2 r U r' U' U' r' // blue
3r' 3r U' 3R U' U' 3r' U' r // orange / green / red / OB
(z' y') u' U' R U' R' u // WO
D R' // cross
finish edges
y' R U' R' u // YB
R U' R' // GR
y R U' R' u' // RB
y U' R' U R y u' // YR
U' F R' F' R U' u // GO
U' U' F R' F' R u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YO / YG
3x3x3
y y R U' R' U' R U' R' y R U' R' // wOB
y U' R U' R' // wRB
y U' D' R U' R' (U D) // wGO
U R U' U' R' U R' F R F' // EO
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // wGR
U' U' R U R' U R U2 R' // COLL
View at alg.garron.us







```
Combined statistics

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	41.32	211	5.11	241	5.83[/COLOR]
```


----------



## Brest (Jun 1, 2013)

*Jayden McNeill * - 8.115 3x3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]C_aQlDOqh78[/youtubehd]


 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 L R2 D U2 L B D2 B2 L R2 D' L

y x2 // inspection
R' D2' R' y' R2 // cross
U' R' U R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U' R U R' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.12	50	6.16	57	7.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.72	12	6.98	13	7.56		Cross+1/F2L	34.9%	41.4%	40.6%
F2L	4.93	29	5.88	32	6.49		F2L/Total	60.7%	58.0%	56.1%
LL	3.19	21	6.58	25	7.84		LL/Total	39.3%	42.0%	43.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 L R2 D U2 L B D2 B2 L R2 D' L

y x2 // inspection
R' D2' R' y' R2 // cross
U' R' U R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U' R U R' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
r M' R' U r M' R' U2 r M' R' U r M' R' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Brest (Jun 5, 2013)

*Jasfer Balderas* - 18.56 OH 3x3x3 single - Marikina City Open 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]a-JpI9qaJwg[/youtubehd]


 L D2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 U F' L' D' U2 B2 L U' B

x2 // inspection
R2' U2' x z R U R x' y D' R' // cross
y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
y U' R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' z U R' U' // 3rd pair
R U' R2 U R' U' R U z' // 4th pair
U r U R' U R U2' r' // EO
U' R U' L' U R' U' L U' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	18.56	62	3.34	74	3.99	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	6.12	17	2.78	22	3.59		Cross+1/F2L	53.6%	42.5%	45.8%
F2L	11.41	40	3.51	48	4.21		F2L/Total	61.5%	64.5%	64.9%
LL	7.15	22	3.08	26	3.64		LL/Total	38.5%	35.5%	35.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L D2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 U F' L' D' U2 B2 L U' B

x2 // inspection
R' R' U' U' x z R U R x' y D' R' // cross
y' R' U' U' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U' y R' U' U' R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' z U R' U' // 3rd pair
R U' R R U R' U' R U z' // 4th pair
U' U' U' r U R' U R U' U' r' // EO
R' R U' R U' z U' z' U R' U' z U z' U' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## iMove (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you Brest.. now i know how ridiculous my solution is..lol
-jasfer


----------



## Username (Jun 6, 2013)

I volunteer to reconstruct single solves 

Averages take too long to reconstruct to me, I can do them if I have lots of time. Anyone who has a solve to reconstruct?


----------



## irontwig (Jun 6, 2013)

Username said:


> I volunteer to reconstruct single solves
> 
> Averages take too long to reconstruct to me, I can do them if I have lots of time. Anyone who has a solve to reconstruct?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKM6ehXN1c0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB2Pb9_iNBI


----------



## Username (Jun 6, 2013)

irontwig said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKM6ehXN1c0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB2Pb9_iNBI



No scrambles


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 6, 2013)

I have several single solves on my channel. Most have scrambles. See if you can do mine? Also I have example solve that would be nice and really easy. You could likely do that.


----------



## Brest (Jun 6, 2013)

*Alexander Lau* - 5.11 3x3x3 Roux single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd][/youtubehd]


 U B D U B' D' U F D U' L R' B F' L' R F U2 L2 R2 B2 U' L' B' F

z // inspection
u' // LB block
R' F2 // LF pair
R' U' R2 U R' // RF block
U2 M' R' U' R // RB pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U M' U M' U2 M' U M // EO
U M2' U' // UL/UR
M U2 M U2 M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.11	36	7.05	39	7.63	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	0.88	3	3.41	3	3.41		Lblock/F2B	44%	23%	23%
Rblock	1.13	10	8.85	10	8.85		Rblock/F2B	56%	77%	77%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	2.01	13	6.47	13	6.47	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	39%	36%	33%[/COLOR]

CMLL	0.63	7	11.11	7	11.11		CMLL/Total	12%	19%	18%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	2.47	16	6.48	19	7.69		LSE/Total	48%	44%	49%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.10	23	7.42	26	8.39		L10P/Total	61%	64%	67%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U B D U B' D' U F D U' L R' B F' L' R F U2 L2 R2 B2 U' L' B' F

z // inspection
u' // LB block
R' F2 // LF pair
R' U' R2 U R' // RF block
U2 M' R' U' R // RB pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U M' U M' U2 M' U M // EO
U r M' R' U' // UL/UR
M U U R r' U2 M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 6, 2013)

Username said:


> I volunteer to reconstruct single solves
> 
> Averages take too long to reconstruct to me, I can do them if I have lots of time. Anyone who has a solve to reconstruct?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07l1nvBbj4I

L2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 D B R' D' U' F R D' F U2 R'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 15, 2013)

EDIT: Well, nevermind. I figured it out right after I posted this.

I got a 13.38 PB on this scramble

U L' U' F' L F D2 F L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 U2 L2

White cross, and ending with a pll skip. I've tried reconstructing it but I haven't managed to land on a pll skip. Can someone give it a try? I hope I didn't scramble it wrong or falsely see it as solved.


----------



## coldsun0630 (Jun 17, 2013)

Please reconstruct this..


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 17, 2013)

Can Brest type up the algs in the cubing world video with uncommon algs?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 19, 2013)

Spoiler: Video(7.96 3x3 single)











Scramble: L2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 D R2 D' F2 R' B' L' B' D2 B2 F D' B2 U'

// Inspection
U F' L U L U L' z' // Cross (7/7)
U L U' L' // 1st Pair (4/11)
U' L' U2 L U' y L U L' // 2nd Pair (8/19)
y' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'// 3rd Pair (13/32)
U' R' U R U2 R' U R // 4th Pair (8/40)
U2 U R U R' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R2 U' R' U// ZBLL (19/59)
View at alg.garron

59htm/7.96 = 7.41htps
62etm/7.96 = 7.79 etps


----------



## Konsta (Jun 22, 2013)

http://cubesites.webs.com/rpgcfop.html is down? 
I was about to do my avg in a proper way after doing almost everything unnecessarily manually first.


----------



## Brest (Jun 25, 2013)

*Mitch Lane* - 7.70 3x3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]MAc2gL2BJPQ[/youtubehd]


 R2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 F D2 R2 U' L2 B2 F L U2 L2

z2 // inspection
r' F R u R' // cross
y U' L' U2 L2 U L' // 1st pair
R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' U2' R' F R F' // 4th pair
U' F' (L' U' L U)2 F // OLL(CP)
U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.70	45	5.84	49	6.36	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.63	11	4.18	14	5.32		Cross+1/F2L	45.5%	33.3%	37.8%
F2L	5.78	33	5.71	37	6.40		F2L/Total	75.1%	73.3%	75.5%
LL	1.92	12	6.25	12	6.25		LL/Total	24.9%	26.7%	24.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 F D2 R2 U' L2 B2 F L U2 L2

z2 // inspection
r' F R u R' // cross
U U y U L' U U L2 U L' // 1st pair
R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' U' R' F R F' // 4th pair
U' F' (L' U' L U)2 F // OLL(CP)
U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## coldsun0630 (Jun 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LKUvnjTVhw
Hyo-Min Seo: 3x3 5.96 Single


----------



## CAFCSam65 (Jun 29, 2013)

Username said:


> I volunteer to reconstruct single solves
> 
> Averages take too long to reconstruct to me, I can do them if I have lots of time. Anyone who has a solve to reconstruct?



Could you possibly do F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 D L2 R' U2 F2 L2 B' U R2 F2 R' D2 for me please? Just got a PB of 9.95 on it, would mean a lot. No video, but I did Z2, the white cross, then the red/green F2L pair back right, and it ended in a PLL skip with an AUF. The OLL was OLL 12 solved using F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F'.

Thanks!


----------



## cubernya (Jun 29, 2013)

Konsta said:


> http://cubesites.webs.com/rpgcfop.html is down?
> I was about to do my avg in a proper way after doing almost everything unnecessarily manually first.



Just checked this thread for the first time in forever. Janelle sent me a message, because basically I was going through old websites and didn't see anything useful on it (the main page was something else) so I just deleted it. I had RPGCFOP and RPGBeta on my computer, so I uploaded those to the CubingStats website. Google's cache had RPGRoux, so I uploaded that as well as the move counter. It's all up and running at cubingstats.netau.net/rpg now, so if something isn't working (except RPGBeta) tell me.

If somebody wants to make RPGBeta work, feel free to. Send me the source once you complete it so I can upload it. I have a feeling it'll be pretty difficult because all the variable names I use aren't exactly descriptive


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 1, 2013)

Would some one please reconstruct the 9.72 in this average. Jump to 1:48 for the single. Also if any feels like it they can do the whole avg of 5 but I really only care about the single.



Spoiler



[video=youtube_share;UReqcVBPY9Y]http://youtu.be/UReqcVBPY9Y[/video]
1. 12.57 B2 D B' D2 U' B L R B' U D' R B' F' D2 B' R' F2 R2 D' F R D B U2 
2. (19.66) R L2 F2 U R' F2 R' F2 D' U F2 L' B2 R' B F D2 B' R U2 R' D B' F' U2 
3. 12.66 U2 F2 B' D F2 R2 L' U B2 F' R' F' U' R2 L' U' B L' U L' R2 D' B R F' 
4. (9.72) D F' B' L U' B L R2 U' B L B' L2 U L D B L2 B D U2 F' R' F' U2 
5. 14.93 D' U2 F' B' R2 U B' U R D2 U F D2 R2 B' D2 R D U2 F U B' R' U D2


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Would some one please reconstruct the 9.72 in this average. Jump to 1:48 for the single. Also if any feels like it they can do the whole avg of 5 but I really only care about the single.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do it later, once I get time


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 7, 2013)

Would someone please reconstruct this full step 9.80?






R L' D' U B D' L' D' L2 F2 L F' D2 B2 F' D' L' R2 D L' U2 B R' U2 L'


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jul 8, 2013)

This is one of the best F2L stages I've ever had and it ties my PB: 
11.22



Spoiler: Reconstruction 



Scramble: D2 L U2 R2 U B' U' L' F U F R2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 D2 (cstimer.net) 
Inspection: x2 y
X-cross: L U F2 L D'
2nd pair: y L U L' U2 D' R U' R' D
3rd pair: y R U R' U2 R' U R2 U' R'
4th pair: U R' U' R U R' U' R

2 look OLL (or OLLCP if you want) : (U' R U R' U R U2 R') (U2 M' U M U2 M' U M)
PLL: (U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U')



Why do most of my sub 15 (14, 13, 12) end with U perm?


----------



## EMI (Jul 8, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Would someone please reconstruct this full step 9.80?



I think you misscrambled. You didn't do the D'



SirWaffle said:


> R L' D' U B D' L' D' L2 F2 L F' D2 B2 F' D' L' R2 D L' U2 B R' U2 L'


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 8, 2013)

MatejMuzatko said:


> This is one of the best F2L stages I've ever had and it ties my PB:
> 11.22
> 
> 
> ...



Because U-Perms are very fast and easy to recognize.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Username (Jul 14, 2013)

Spoiler: stevecuber1: 8.44 Average of 5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]JCH1qNWat00[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve 1 (8.97)



Scramble: F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 D2 L D B' D' L2 D2 U' F2 L' D F'

y // Inspection
R D' L' D' R' u' // Cross (6/6)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st Pair (8/14)
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd Pair (8/22)
y R' U R U' y L' U L // 3rd Pair (7/29)
d R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th Pair (8/37)
r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL (11/48)
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2 // PLL (16/64)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	8.97	64	7.13	67	7.47[/color]

Cross+1	2.23	14	6.28	14	6.28
F2L	5.73	37	6.46	39	6.81
LL	3.24	27	8.33	28	8.64

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	39%	38%	36%
F2L/Total	64%	58%	58%
LL/Total	36%	42%	42%
```






Spoiler: Solve 2 (8.23)



Scramble: D' R' F2 D' B2 R' U2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' B R2 D2 R2 U2

// Inspection
F' U' R' F D2 R // Cross (6/6)
y R' U R2 U' R' // 1st Pair (5/11)
y2 U2 R U' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd Pair (8/19)
U2 R U' R2 U R // 3rd Pair (6/25)
y' R' U R // 4th Pair (3/28)
U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL (11/39)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL (16/55)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	8.23	55	6.68	58	7.05[/color]

Cross+1	1.69	11	6.51	12	7.10
F2L	4.95	28	5.66	31	6.26
LL	3.28	27	8.23	27	8.23

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	34%	39%	39%
F2L/Total	60%	51%	53%
LL/Total	40%	49%	47%
```






Spoiler: Solve 3 (9.76)



Scramble: R2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 B2 R2 D L U' B2 D' F' U' R' D B 

x2 y' // Inspection
R' F D2 F' D2 // Cross (5/5)
U2 R' U' R // 1st Pair (4/9)
U L U' L' U y' R U' R' // 2nd Pair (8/17)
y2 R' U2 R y U L U L' // 3rd Pair (7/24)
U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th Pair (8/32)
U2 F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL (13/45)
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL (13/58)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	9.76	58	5.94	62	6.35[/color]

Cross+1	1.48	9	6.08	9	6.08
F2L	5.32	32	6.02	35	6.58
LL	4.44	26	5.86	27	6.08

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	28%	28%	26%
F2L/Total	55%	55%	56%
LL/Total	45%	45%	44%
```






Spoiler: Solve 4 (8.13)



Scramble: B2 L2 U2 L U2 F2 R' D2 R2 D2 L2 U' R B' R' F2 L2 U2 R D' L 

x2 // Inspection
D2 U' R U' R' F R // Cross (7/7)
y' U2 L' U L // 1st Pair (4/11)
U' R U R' L U L' // 2nd Pair (7/18)
U' R' U2 R2 U R' // 3rd Pair (6/24)
y U R U R' U R U' R' // 4th Pair (8/32)
U' R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' U R // OLL (13/45)
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL (15/60)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	8.13	60	7.38	62	7.63[/color]

Cross+1	2.26	11	4.87	12	5.31
F2L	4.73	32	6.77	34	7.19
LL	3.40	28	8.24	28	8.24

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	48%	34%	35%
F2L/Total	58%	53%	55%
LL/Total	42%	47%	45%
```






Spoiler: Solve 5 (7.23)



Scramble: D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 D B2 L' B R' F' R U' B' U2 B D

x2 y // Inspection
U L F' y R u' R // Cross (6/6)
U' y' R' U R // 1st Pair (4/10)
r' F r U r' F r U' r' F r // 2nd Pair (11/21)
U R U R' L U L' // 3rd Pair (7/28)
R U' R' // 4th Pair (3/31)
U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL (10/41)
l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B // PLL (11/52)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	7.23	52	7.19	54	7.47[/color]

Cross+1	2.20	10	4.55	12	5.45
F2L	4.39	31	7.06	33	7.52
LL	2.84	21	7.39	21	7.39

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	50%	32%	36%
F2L/Total	61%	60%	61%
LL/Total	39%	40%	39%
```






Spoiler: Stats





```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	8.44	57.67	7.00	60.67	7.33[/color]

Cross+1	2.04	10.67	5.74	12.00	5.94
F2L	5.00	31.67	6.41	34.00	6.86
LL	3.31	26.67	7.95	27.33	7.95

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	41.00%	34.00%	35.00%
F2L/Total	59.00%	55.00%	56.00%
LL/Total	39.00%	46.00%	45.00%
```


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 14, 2013)

Username said:


> Spoiler: stevecuber1: 8.44 Average of 5
> 
> 
> 
> [/code]





Spoiler: stevecuber1: 8.44 Average of 5



Thanks for the reconstructions!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 17, 2013)

35.74 feet single:

Scramble: L2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 B' R' F2 R U' F R' D2 L D2

x z // inspection
U2 R z U' R U' R z // cross
z x' R U' R U R' U R U' // first pair
z' y' U R' U' R y U' R U R' // second pair
U' R' U' R z U' R U // third pair
z' y U y' U R' U' R U y R U2 R' // LS + OLL skip
R' U' R y R2 y D R' U R U' R D' y' R2 U2 // PLL

alg.garron

66etm / 35.74 = 1.85 etps

Bleh, another feet reconstruction.

33.92:

Scramble: R U2 D R B2 D' F2 R F' R U2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 

x2
U R2 U R' U' R U R2 z' R2 // Sorta Xcross
y' U2' R' U' R y U' R U R' // Noob pair
y2 U2 R U' R' // Third pair
y' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // LS
U x' L' U' R U' R' U2 L // OLL
x U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL

alg.garron

55 etm / 33.92 = 1.62 etps


----------



## Brest (Jul 22, 2013)

*Tony Moon* - 13.85 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]kq1CT7sBDX8[/youtubehd]


 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 D L2 U' L D R2 U2 R D2 B F' L D2 L2 D'

z2 // inspection
D l' U' L x' F2 R L' U' L D' D' // patial cross
y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
U' L U2 L' R U' R' // 2nd pair
R' F R // fix cross
U L' U L U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L r U' r' F // 4th pair / EOLS / CO skip
U2' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U r U (r' L') U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.85	52	3.75	58	4.19	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.38	14	3.20	16	3.65		Cross+1/F2L	44.2%	37.8%	38.1%
F2L	9.91	37	3.73	42	4.24		F2L/Total	71.6%	71.2%	72.4%
LL	3.94	15	3.81	16	4.06		LL/Total	28.4%	28.8%	27.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 D L2 U' L D R2 U2 R D2 B F' L D2 L2 D'

z2 // inspection
D l' U' L x' F2 R L' U' L D' D' // patial cross
y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
U' L U2 L' R U' R' // 2nd pair
R' F R // fix cross
U L' U L U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L r U' r' F // 4th pair / EOLS / CO skip
U' U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U r U (r' L') U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## rybaby (Aug 4, 2013)

Ok, if anyone can reconstruct this that would be awesome:
Marc Waterman in 1987


----------



## Brest (Aug 5, 2013)

*Cameron Stollery* - 2.55 2x2 av5 - 1st place - World Rubik's Cube Championship 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]8Xc-1lirhVw[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U2 R U' F' R2 U2 F' R2 F' U R'

y x' // inspection
R' F R U R' // face
U R U (R' L') U' R U R' U' L U' // finish
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.36	16	6.78	16	6.78	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.04	5	4.81	5	4.81		Face/Total	44.1%	31.3%	31.3%
Finish	1.32	11	8.33	11	8.33		Finish/Total	55.9%	68.8%	68.8%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



R U' F' R' U2 R' U' F U' R U

z' // inspection
F' R U2 F2 // face
R' U R U2 R2' F R F' R U' // finish
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.31	14	6.06	14	6.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.01	4	3.96	4	3.96		Face/Total	43.7%	28.6%	28.6%
Finish	1.30	10	7.69	10	7.69		Finish/Total	56.3%	71.4%	71.4%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



U' R U2 F' R' U R' F' U' F' R

x' // inspection
U2 R2 U' R' // face
U' R' F' U' R U R' U' F U // finish
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.85	19	6.67	19	6.67	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.18	9	7.63	9	7.63		Face/Total	41.4%	47.4%	47.4%
Finish	1.67	10	5.99	10	5.99		Finish/Total	58.6%	52.6%	52.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R U2 F' R' U R' F' U' F' R

x' // inspection
U2 R U' R R' U R U' R' // face
U' R' F' U' R U R' U' F U // finish
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U R' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 F U' R2

y2 x // inspection
F R U R' // face
U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' // finish
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.60	14	2.12	22	3.33	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.65	4	6.15	4	6.15		Face/Total	9.8%	28.6%	18.2%
Finish	3.95	10	2.53	18	4.56		Finish/Total	59.8%	71.4%	81.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U R' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 F U' R2

y2 x // inspection
F R U R' // face
U' R2 U U R' U2 R U' x y z' x' z y x' L U L' // finish
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



F R2 F' U' R2 U' F2 U' F R2 U'

y x2 // inspection
U R2 U' R' // face
U y R U L' U' L U R' U' R U R' U2 // finish
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.43	17	7.00	18	7.41	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.73	4	5.48	4	5.48		Face/Total	30.0%	23.5%	22.2%
Finish	1.70	13	7.65	14	8.24		Finish/Total	70.0%	76.5%	77.8%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.55	17.33	6.81	17.67	6.94	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.98	6.00	6.10	6.00	6.10		Face/Total	38.6%	34.6%	34.0%
Finish	1.56	11.33	7.25	11.67	7.46		Finish/Total	61.4%	65.4%	66.0%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.91	16.00	5.50	17.80	6.12	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.92	5.20	5.64	5.20	5.64		Face/Total	31.7%	32.5%	29.2%
Finish	1.99	10.80	5.43	12.60	6.34		Finish/Total	68.3%	67.5%	70.8%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.31	14	7.00	14	7.41[/COLOR]

Face	0.65	4	7.63	4	7.63
Finish	1.30	10	8.33	10	8.33
```


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 7, 2013)

If anyone wants to give this a try, please do.
3x3: 7.68
Scramble: U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D B2 U B L' F2 D' U' F' R' L2 D

x2 //Inspection
D' U' R' F R2 //Cross
...
OLL might have been Fat Sune
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' //PLL


----------



## kcl (Aug 7, 2013)

Could someone reconstruct these two for me?

http://youtu.be/GvyzPypo5h0

http://youtu.be/ocmU1xcb_hA

I'm especially curious about my TPS in these..


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 7, 2013)

Alright, just got a PB wtfsingle. 

5.95
scramble: F2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 U B' L U2 F' L' B' D2 L U' F

y'
L' B D R' D
(R U R' U')*3
.....
.....
.....
(F R' F' R) U2 (F R' F' R)(U' R U' R')
PLL skip

Help please


----------



## Username (Aug 7, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Alright, just got a PB wtfsingle.
> 
> 5.95
> scramble: F2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 U B' L U2 F' L' B' D2 L U' F
> ...



Edited into quote


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 7, 2013)

Username said:


> Edited into quote



wat 9.08 etps


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 8, 2013)

I think I am the luckiest person ever 7.82 ... but I think that they (theZcuber) should fix the RPG to work with LL skips  


Spoiler: Solve 1 (7.82)



Scramble: B' R2 B L2 U2 B U2 B' L2 U2 B2 L F2 R2 B' D L B2 D2 B2 R'

z2 y // Inspection
R B U L U2 L F' // Cross (7/7)
D' L' U L D // 1st Pair (5/12)
D2 U R U' R' D2 // 2nd Pair (6/18)
R' U2 R2 U R' // 3rd Pair (5/23)
U' R' U' R U' // 4th Pair (5/28)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	0.00	28	Infinity	28	Infinity[/color]

Cross+1	3.19	12	3.76	12	3.76
F2L	7.82	28	3.58	28	3.58
LL	-7.82	0	0.00	0	0.00

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	41%	43%	43%
F2L/Total	Infinity%	100%	100%
LL/Total	-Infinity%	0%	0%
```



I know, I don't deserve it...


----------



## Brest (Aug 8, 2013)

*Ali Dadfar* - 6.60 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]3QUgNsMoioA[/youtubehd]


 R2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 F L2 R2 D' F' U' R' U' B' R B2 U B

x2 y // inspection
D R' L' D R2 // Xcross
y U' R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U L' U L d R' U R // 3rd pair
U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x // OLL
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.60	54	8.18	59	8.94	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	0.83	5	6.02	5	6.02		Cross+1/F2L	22.9%	16.1%	15.2%
F2L	3.63	31	8.54	33	9.09		F2L/Total	55.0%	57.4%	55.9%
LL	2.97	23	7.74	26	8.75		LL/Total	45.0%	42.6%	44.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 F L2 R2 D' F' U' R' U' B' R B2 U B

x2 y // inspection
D R' L' D R2 // Xcross
y U' R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U L' U L d R' U R // 3rd pair
U' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x // OLL
U R' U l' f' x' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## stoic (Aug 8, 2013)

MatejMuzatko said:


> I think I am the luckiest person ever 7.82 ... but I think that they (theZcuber) should fix the RPG to work with LL skips
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Solve 1 (7.82)
> ...



I like the D move approach in your F2L :tu


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 8, 2013)

ellwd said:


> I like the D move approach in your F2L :tu



That's called keyhole f2l


----------



## cubernya (Aug 8, 2013)

MatejMuzatko said:


> I think I am the luckiest person ever 7.82 ... but I think that they (theZcuber) should fix the RPG to work with LL skips
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Solve 1 (7.82)
> ...



Yipee, time to touch a code for the first time in forever. It (should) be a relatively easy fix, just making sure that it sets LL time if both are hidden (right now it sets it to 0)

Edit: It would've worked perfectly if you put the AUF as PLL . I still need to fix it because of AUFless LL skips though


----------



## rybaby (Aug 10, 2013)

Marc Waterman's solve? anyone?


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 10, 2013)

rybaby said:


> Marc Waterman's solve? anyone?



- Horrible quality video
- Some moves cut out at the start
- Turning style hides some moves
- A billion cube rotations
- Awesome mustache

I think I'm gonna pass


----------



## Brest (Aug 11, 2013)

*Sergey Ryabko* - 6.88 3x3 single - Kharkiv Cube Day 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]iwcJqFculag[/youtubehd]


 B' F' R2 F D2 U' B2 F D2 R2 D' U2 B' D R2 F' L' R2 F

z' // inspection
D F U L U r // cross
x2 R' U' R U x R2' U R U' // 1st pair
x2 R' U R2 U' x R2 U R U' // 2nd pair
x2' R U R2 U2' R' U // 3rd pair
R' U R2 U' z' // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.88	48	6.98	50	7.27	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.26	14	6.19	15	6.64		Cross+1/F2L	43.2%	38.9%	39.5%
F2L	5.23	36	6.88	38	7.27		F2L/Total	76.0%	75.0%	76.0%
LL	1.65	12	7.27	12	7.27		LL/Total	24.0%	25.0%	24.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' F' R2 F D2 U' B2 F D2 R2 D' U2 B' D R2 F' L' R2 F

z' // inspection
D F U L U r // cross
x l' U' R U (R' l') U R (U' x) // 1st pair
l' U R2 U' (R' l') U l F' // 2nd pair
l U R2 U2' R' U // 3rd pair
U R R' U' R' U R2 U' z' // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Loupisar (Aug 11, 2013)

I reconstructed Feliks's average at World Finals.

Solve 1: 8.39
Scramble: B2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 L' D' B2 L2 R' B2 F' D L B' U' B U'
Inspection:x' y
Cross: D2 R' D F R u' R u'
F2L#1: U' R U' R' y' L U L'
F2L#2: L' U L R U2 R2 U' R
F2L#3: y' U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
F2L#4: R' U' R
OLL:U R' F2 L F L' F R
PLL: U2 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2

Solve 2: 7.95
Scramble: D2 F' U2 L2 R' F' D' L' D L' R2 F2 R D L' R2 U F'
Inspection: z' y
Cross: r' U' r' R' D2 R
F2L#1: y' R U' R'
F2L#2: U2 y R U2 R' U R U' R'
F2L#3: y U2 R' U R2 U' R'
F2L#4: y U U R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R'
OLL: U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2
PLL: U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U'

Solve 3: 8.21
Scramble: F2 U2 L2 B' U' B' F L2 D2 U' R2 D' L' D U L2 F2 L'
Cross: U r' U' x' R' D2
F2L#1:y R' U R U' R U R'
F2L#2: y' U' U R U' R' y' U' R U' R'
F2L#3: U2 R' U R
F2L#4: U U' y' U' R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R
OLL: U R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
PLL: U y' x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2

Solve 4: 7.36
Scramble: B F' L2 D2 B2 L R' U' L F' U B2 U2 B F2 L2 U'
Inspection: x'
Cross: R' D R2 L' D
F2L#1: U' R U' R' U2 L' U' L
F2L#2: R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
F2L#3: y U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R
F2L#4: R U' R' U' F' U' F
OLL: R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U

Solve 5: 9.12
Scramble: B' D2 U2 B U F2 R' U R2 F L' U B' F' D' L' B' R F
Inspection: y'
Cross: R2 F U' L2 D L'
F2L#1: U L' U L y' L U L'
F2L#2: U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
F2L#3: U y' R U2 R' U R' F R y R'
F2L#4: d R' F R F' R U' R'
OLL: R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: R U R' F' F R U' R' U2 R U' R' F' R U R' U' F R2 U' R' U2

Sorry for my bad english. Please say me if you notice some errors.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 11, 2013)

Loupisar said:


> I reconstructed Feliks's average at World Finals.
> [reconstruction which includes "Scramble2"]



You might want to disable smiles in text


----------



## Username (Aug 11, 2013)

Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]oltQ6FZNpxI[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: DarioRubik: 6.33 Single



Scramble: R2 F' D2 L2 B U2 L2 F R2 F2 L B F U L' R2 U' F R U

y // Inspection
U R' U' r2' U2 R2 // Cross (6/6)
L' U L y' U L' U' L // 1st Pair (7/13)
L U' L' // 2nd Pair (3/16)
U2' R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd Pair (6/22)
R' U' R // 4th Pair (3/25)
R' U' l F' l F' l' U l' U2 R // OLL (11/36)
U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U' // PLL (15/51)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	6.33	51	8.06	52	8.21[/color]

Cross+1	1.95	13	6.67	14	7.18
F2L	3.50	25	7.14	26	7.43
LL	2.83	26	9.19	26	9.19

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	56%	52%	54%
F2L/Total	55%	49%	50%
LL/Total	45%	51%	50%
```


----------



## tx789 (Aug 15, 2013)

scramble: B2 D R2 F2 D L2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 B' U R' L2 F D' L2 U2 F' D2

y' x' // inspection
U' x' z' R' z R2 U L U' z U' R2 x' y'z' U' z U2 R // 2x2x2
x' y' U R U' R' U' z x U' R U // 2x2x3
x2 z' R U R' x U2 // XXcross
x' y' R U R' U' R U U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U x u x' R U R' z' U' U r' U' // OLL
x y' R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


```
HTM	ETM	Time	HTPS	ETPS
XXcross	23	39	13.37	1.72	2.19
3rd	12	13	3.6	3.33	3.61
4th	8	9	2.18	3.66	4.12
OLL	11	13	4.82	2.28	2.69
PLL	17	19	6.47	2.62	2.93
Total	71	93	30.44	2.33	3.05
```


----------



## ThatCuber (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi guys, Could someone have a go at reconstructing my solve. I tried to have a go my self but i could not keep track of cube rotations (I need to work on that ). Thanks

The time was 24.04
Scramble: B F L2 R2 F2 D2 U' B' D2 B' F D2 L R' B' D L' B F2 R F D2 U2 L' B2





edit: btw the oll was F(RUR'U')F' U2 F(URU'R')F' U' R'U'RU'R'U2'R 
and the PLL was U y y' F2U'M'U2MU'F2


----------



## Brest (Aug 18, 2013)

*Kevin Costello III* - 5.47 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]l6HV0P_5loc[/youtubehd]


 R F2 L D' F D F L D F2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 B D2 F2

x' y' // inspection
(D U') r' D2' U R2 // Xcross
U R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
y U R U R' // 4th pair
U2 F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.47	40	7.31	41	7.50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	0.84	5	5.92	5	5.92		Cross+1/F2L	32.6%	33.3%	31.3%
F2L	2.59	15	5.79	16	6.18		F2L/Total	47.3%	37.5%	39.0%
LL	2.88	25	8.68	25	8.68		LL/Total	52.7%	62.5%	61.0%
```


----------



## Julian (Aug 18, 2013)

Brest said:


> R F2 L D' F D F L D F2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 B D2 F2


F B' D' L2 R'
U F R' F' U F R' F'
B2 L2 F' L' F L2 B' L B' U2

23 moves


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 18, 2013)

Julian said:


> F B' D' L2 R'
> U F R' F' U F R' F'
> B2 L2 F' L' F L2 B' L B' U2
> 
> 23 moves



Cool!! 
Brest got a 20 move solution too


----------



## kcl (Aug 18, 2013)

[youtubehd]diCp2DDyZOE&feature=youtu.be[/youtubehd]

z2 y' //inspection
F U L F' //Cross
R U' U' R' U' U' y' R U R' U R U' R' // first pair
y' L' U' L // second pair
R U2 R' y' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // third pair
U' U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L // fourth pair
U' U' F R U R' U' F' U' U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (2 look)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL

ETM: 78 
7.04 TPS

HTM: 66
5.95 TPS

Brest, Username, or somebody.. Please help me out! I can't figure out where I messed up.


----------



## RickCuber (Aug 18, 2013)

Gabriel Dechichi's SAR (7.16) reconstruction?


----------



## Brest (Aug 18, 2013)

*Samuel Chiu* - 16.65 3x3 single - Marymount Open 2010



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]sjCLnnQ6h6I[/youtubehd]


 L2 D2 L2 D2 L U2 R B U R2 B' D2 B D' B' U' L' B' U

x2 // inspection
F U F D' R' y' R' u R' u // cross
R' U' R U2' R' U R // 1st pair
L U' L' U y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U y' R U R' // 4th pair
f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
y2 R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	16.65	65	3.90	73	4.38	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.31	16	3.01	19	3.58		Cross+1/F2L	52.2%	41.0%	42.2%
F2L	10.18	39	3.83	45	4.42		F2L/Total	61.1%	60.0%	61.6%
LL	6.47	26	4.02	28	4.33		LL/Total	38.9%	40.0%	38.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 L2 D2 L U2 R B U R2 B' D2 B D' B' U' L' B' U

x2 // inspection
F U F y u' R' y' R' u R' u // cross
R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 1st pair
L U' L' U y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U y' R U R' // 4th pair
F F' f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
y2 R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 19, 2013)

Can someone please reconstruct this solve to end in a LL skip?

L2 D F R F2 D B2 U' B R' U L2 D L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 - white top, green front

All I know is I did the cross like this.
z2 R' F' L D' R' y D' R D

I'm 98% sure I got a LL skip but can't seem to reconstruct it, or even a PLL skip.


----------



## kcl (Aug 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> ~snip~



Can someone help me out with the scramble? Doing the solve backwards doesnt seem to make it the same as the video.


----------



## Brest (Aug 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Can someone help me out with the scramble? Doing the solve backwards doesnt seem to make it the same as the video.



*kclejeune* - 11.08 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]diCp2DDyZOE[/youtubehd]


 U2 F2 R2 B D2 B' D B D' U B' L' D L U2 L2 B R' B'

y' x' // inspection
U x' U L F' // cross
R U2' R' U2' y' R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U2 R' y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // EO
U2' R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.08	70	6.32	83	7.49	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.67	15	5.62	19	7.12		Cross+1/F2L	39.4%	36.6%	38.0%
F2L	6.77	41	6.06	50	7.39		F2L/Total	61.1%	58.6%	60.2%
LL	4.31	29	6.73	33	7.66		LL/Total	38.9%	41.4%	39.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F2 R2 B D2 B' D B D' U B' L' D L U2 L2 B R' B'

y' x' // inspection
U x' U L F' // cross
R U' U' R' U' U' y' R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U U L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U2 R' y' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' U' U' F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' U' R U R' U R U' U' R' // OCLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



(y') R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair

F U R U' R' F' R U' R' // 3rd pair

R' U' R U' R' U F' U F R // OLL
or
R' U' R U' R' d R' U R B // OLL

L U' R' U L' U' R U // COLL
or
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L U' // COLL


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Reconstruction please?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 21, 2013)

Brest said:


> Spoiler: 4th solve
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love your notation for his 4th solve when he dropped the cube "x y z' x' z y x'". Small things like that are hilarious in your reconstructions, thanks for doing so many reconstructions, they're very helpful for both the solver and others.

Are you actually a bot? I only say this as your reconstruction work and your formatting in speedsolving posts is ridiculously nice.


----------



## Torch (Aug 21, 2013)

Could anyone help me with this solve? I solved up to, I think, the 3rd pair, and suddenly everything else was skipped! Here's the scramble:

D' B2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B L D2 L F L D' U F L2 

I think i did the cross like this:

y L' D' R2 D' L D2 U' y' R' F R

Thanks!


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Are you actually a bot? I only say this as your reconstruction work and your formatting in speedsolving posts is ridiculously nice.


http://cubingstats.netau.net/rpg/rpgcfop.html


----------



## cubernya (Aug 21, 2013)

TDM said:


> http://cubingstats.netau.net/rpg/rpgcfop.html



Brest actually doesn't use that. Not sure why, but he does it all by hand.


----------



## Brest (Aug 23, 2013)

*Yi-Heng Lee (李宜衡)* - 9.66 3x3 NR av5 - Taiwan Summer Open 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]UA8UVxvAH6g[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



D R U2 D2 R' U R' L' U' R B' L' U2 R2 U2 L' F2 L' D2 R'

x2 // inspection
U R' F L R2 D' R' D2 // cross
y' U R U' R' U2 L' U L // 1st pair
y U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U2' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.69	36	5.38	42	6.28	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.10	16	5.16	18	5.81		Cross+1/F2L	51.7%	45.7%	45.0%
F2L	6.00	35	5.83	40	6.67		F2L/Total	89.7%	97.2%	95.2%
LL	0.69	1	1.45	2	2.90		LL/Total	10.3%	2.8%	4.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D R U2 D2 R' U R' L' U' R B' L' U2 R2 U2 L' F2 L' D2 R'

x2 // inspection
U R' F R L R D' R' D2 // cross
U y' R U' R' U2 L' U L // 1st pair
y U' R' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U R' U' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



L2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 D R' F' U' L D' B R F L F2

x2 y // inspection
D2 R' F B' R2 L' D' // cross
U L' U L // 1st pair
R' U2 R2 U R' // 2nd pair
y U2' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U2' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OLL
U2' R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 x u R' u' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.26	46	4.97	58	6.26	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.69	10	5.92	11	6.51		Cross+1/F2L	29.8%	27.8%	25.0%
F2L	5.67	36	6.35	44	7.76		F2L/Total	61.2%	78.3%	75.9%
LL	3.59	10	2.79	14	3.90		LL/Total	38.8%	21.7%	24.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 D R' F' U' L D' B R F L F2

x2 y // inspection
D2 R' F B' R2 L' D' // cross
U L' U L // 1st pair
R U U' R' R' U2 R2 U R' // 2nd pair
y U' U' R U' U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R R' U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OLL
U' U' R2' u' R U' R U R' u R R x u R' u' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 B U2 R2 B F R2 B U L B' L' F' R2 U F2 D2 B2 F'

x2 y // inspection
U' R' F R D' R' y R2 D2 // cross
y U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' d' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y2 U' R' F R F' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL(CP)
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.79	56	5.19	66	6.12	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.71	16	4.31	22	5.93		Cross+1/F2L	52.9%	42.1%	47.8%
F2L	7.01	38	5.42	46	6.56		F2L/Total	65.0%	67.9%	69.7%
LL	3.78	18	4.76	20	5.29		LL/Total	35.0%	32.1%	30.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B U2 R2 B F R2 B U L B' L' F' R2 U F2 D2 B2 F'

x2 y // inspection
U' R' F R D' R' y R2 D2 // cross
U y' U y' U y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' d' R' U' y2' D' D L // 2nd pair
U' R' F R F' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U U R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL(CP)
M2' U' M U U M' U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 D' F2 U' L2 D' U2 R' U2 R2 U' B2 L B' L' F2 D' F'

x2 // inspection
D' L D' F // cross
U' R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R // 1st pair
y2' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.23	59	5.77	66	6.45	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.45	15	6.12	15	6.12		Cross+1/F2L	38.6%	36.6%	33.3%
F2L	6.35	41	6.46	45	7.09		F2L/Total	62.1%	69.5%	68.2%
LL	3.88	18	4.64	21	5.41		LL/Total	37.9%	30.5%	31.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 D' F2 U' L2 D' U2 R' U2 R2 U' B2 L B' L' F2 D' F'

x2 // inspection
D' L D' F // cross
U' U U' R U' R' d U R' U' R // 1st pair
U y' U' y' R' U R R' U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' d R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' y' R U R' U' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' U f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U' U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



F D F2 R D2 B R2 D' R2 L' U' F D2 L2 D2 F B U2 F

y x2 // inspection
U R U' F B' R' U L2 // cross
y' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
R2 U2' R U R' U R2 // 2nd pair
y2' U2 R U' R' U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
y U2' R' U R y U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
(y' x) R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.48	54	5.70	65	6.86	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.35	11	4.68	14	5.96		Cross+1/F2L	36.2%	31.4%	31.1%
F2L	6.49	35	5.39	45	6.93		F2L/Total	68.5%	64.8%	69.2%
LL	2.99	19	6.35	20	6.69		LL/Total	31.5%	35.2%	30.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F D F2 R D2 B R2 D' R2 L' U' F D2 L2 D2 F B U2 F

y x2 // inspection
U R U' F B' R' U L2 // cross
U y' U R U' R' // 1st pair
R2 U' U' R U R' U R2 // 2nd pair
y' U U y' R U' R' U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
y U' U' R' U R d' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U' U (y' x) R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.66	53.00	5.49	63.00	6.52	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.16	12.00	5.55	13.33	6.16		Cross+1/F2L	35.1%	32.1%	29.9%
F2L	6.17	37.33	6.05	44.67	7.24		F2L/Total	63.9%	70.4%	70.9%
LL	3.49	15.67	4.49	18.33	5.26		LL/Total	36.1%	29.6%	29.1%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.29	50.20	5.40	59.40	6.39	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.66	13.60	5.11	16.00	6.02		Cross+1/F2L	42.2%	36.8%	36.4%
F2L	6.30	37.00	5.87	44.00	6.98		F2L/Total	67.9%	73.7%	74.1%
LL	2.99	13.20	4.42	15.40	5.16		LL/Total	32.1%	26.3%	25.9%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.69	36	5.77	42	6.86[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.69	10	6.12	11	6.51
F2L	5.67	35	6.46	40	7.76
LL	0.69	1	6.35	2	6.69
```


----------



## rybaby (Aug 26, 2013)

One of my 3x3x3 solves at the BASC Summer 2013 Competition. The big display timer was broken, but I think the time was 28.07. Richard Apagar is right next to me, so if you could reconstruct his as well as mine that would be awesome!


----------



## PranavCubes (Sep 1, 2013)

Could someone reconstruct this solve o end in a OLL skip and a Jb perm?I used orange cross.
F L' U2 B D F U D2 F L2 U R2 D F2 L2 U L2 B2 D'


----------



## Username (Sep 1, 2013)

PranavCubes said:


> Could someone reconstruct this solve o end in a OLL skip and a Jb perm?I used orange cross.
> F L' U2 B D F U D2 F L2 U R2 D F2 L2 U L2 B2 D'



We need more information


----------



## PranavCubes (Sep 1, 2013)

What I remember was I did the cross was like this z' F (U D') F L2 u R' D' and I inserted the last slot like R U R U R U' R' U' R' thus forcing into a OLL skip and Jb perm.


----------



## Brest (Sep 4, 2013)

*Anthony Brooks* - 9.83 av5 - Indiana 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]_oZ6meWLhkE[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



L D2 U2 B2 L F2 R B2 R2 D U2 R' D L2 F' D' R'

x y2 // inspection
U' R2' D F D F2 // cross
U R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' L U' L' y' U' L' U L // missed 3rd pair
U2' R' U R y' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U B' U' R' U R B R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLLCP
R U R' U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U R U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.27	82	6.68	91	7.42	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.28	14	6.14	17	7.46		Cross+1/F2L	31.6%	28.6%	29.3%
F2L	7.22	49	6.79	58	8.03		F2L/Total	58.8%	59.8%	63.7%
LL	5.05	33	6.53	33	6.53		LL/Total	41.2%	40.2%	36.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L D2 U2 B2 L F2 R B2 R2 D U2 R' D L2 F' D' R'

x y2 // inspection
U' R2' D F D F F // cross
U R U' U' R' U y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U L' U U L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U U U L U' L' y' U' L' U L // missed 3rd pair
U' U' R' U R y' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 U' B' U' R' U R B R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLLCP
U U' R U R' U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U R U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



B2 R2 U2 B U2 L B L U L' D' L2 D F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U

x y // inspection
D F D' R2 // cross
U' L' U L // 1st pair
R U R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
l' U R U' R' U R U' x' R U R' U' R U R' // OLLCP
M' U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.96	56	7.04	60	7.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.60	8	5.00	8	5.00		Cross+1/F2L	36.9%	25.8%	24.2%
F2L	4.34	31	7.14	33	7.60		F2L/Total	54.5%	55.4%	55.0%
LL	3.62	25	6.91	27	7.46		LL/Total	45.5%	44.6%	45.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 R2 U2 B U2 L B L U L' D' L2 D F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U

x y // inspection
D F D' R2 // cross
U' L' U L // 1st pair
R U R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
l' U R U' R' U R U' x' R U R' U' R U R' // OLLCP
M' U M2' U M2' U M' U U M2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 U' R' B2 R B' R' U' L' R' F2 R2 D'

x // inspection
r U' L R' D' R' x' D2' // cross
R U R' L U L' // 1st pair
y U L' U' L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U F R U' R' F' // 4th pair / EOLS
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.58	61	5.27	71	6.13	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.39	13	3.83	17	5.01		Cross+1/F2L	47.1%	33.3%	37.0%
F2L	7.20	39	5.42	46	6.39		F2L/Total	62.2%	63.9%	64.8%
LL	4.38	22	5.02	25	5.71		LL/Total	37.8%	36.1%	35.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 U' R' B2 R B' R' U' L' R' F2 R2 D'

x // inspection
r U' L R' D' R' x' D' D' // cross
U' U R U R' L U L' // 1st pair
y U L' U' L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U U y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U F R U' R' F' // 4th pair / EOLS
U U U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' D2 R D L' U' B' L F U' F2 R2 L' F2 R' L2 F2 B2 D2

x // inspection
R2 D L F' L2' // cross
y' U2' L' U L U2' L' U L // 1st pair
y U R U' R' U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U R' // 4th pair
M U R U R' U' M2' U R U' r' // OLL
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.94	54	5.43	62	6.24	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.57	13	5.06	16	6.23		Cross+1/F2L	47.9%	44.8%	48.5%
F2L	5.37	29	5.40	33	6.15		F2L/Total	54.0%	53.7%	53.2%
LL	4.57	25	5.47	29	6.35		LL/Total	46.0%	46.3%	46.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' D2 R D L' U' B' L F U' F2 R2 L' F2 R' L2 F2 B2 D2

x // inspection
R2 D L F' L2' // cross
U' y' U' L' U L U' U' L' U L // 1st pair
y U R U' R' U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U R' // 4th pair
M U R U R' U' M' M' U R U' r' // OLL
U' U' U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



R' B L' U R' D R L U F' B2 U F2 D L2 F2 U' D2 L2 U2

x // inspection
r U' l D' F R D' // cross
R' U' R L' U L // 1st pair
U2 L U' L' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.93	54	6.81	62	7.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.08	12	5.77	13	6.25		Cross+1/F2L	43.1%	36.4%	34.2%
F2L	4.83	33	6.83	38	7.87		F2L/Total	60.9%	61.1%	61.3%
LL	3.10	21	6.77	24	7.74		LL/Total	39.1%	38.9%	38.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' B L' U R' D R L U F' B2 U F2 D L2 F2 U' D2 L2 U2

x // inspection
r U' l D' F R D' // cross
R' U' R L' U L // 1st pair
U U L U' L' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' U' U' R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.83	57.00	5.80	64.33	6.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.52	11.33	4.50	13.67	5.42		Cross+1/F2L	44.7%	34.3%	36.6%
F2L	5.64	33.00	5.85	37.33	6.62		F2L/Total	57.4%	57.9%	58.0%
LL	4.19	24.00	5.73	27.00	6.44		LL/Total	42.6%	42.1%	42.0%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.94	61.40	6.18	69.20	6.96	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.38	12.00	5.03	14.20	5.96		Cross+1/F2L	41.2%	33.1%	34.1%
F2L	5.79	36.20	6.25	41.60	7.18		F2L/Total	58.3%	59.0%	60.1%
LL	4.14	25.20	6.08	27.60	6.66		LL/Total	41.7%	41.0%	39.9%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.93	54	7.04	60	7.82[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.60	8	6.14	8	7.46
F2L	4.34	29	7.14	33	8.03
LL	3.10	21	6.91	24	7.74
```


----------



## Brest (Sep 6, 2013)

rybaby said:


> One of my 3x3x3 solves at the BASC Summer 2013 Competition. The big display timer was broken, but I think the time was 28.07. Richard Apagar is right next to me, so if you could reconstruct his as well as mine that would be awesome!



*Ryan Przybocki* - 28.07 3x3 single (corners first) - BASC Summer 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]byiGDoq3i_Q[/youtubehd]


 F2 D F2 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 U' B L' R2 U' B F L2 D2 L2 U2

y' z // inspection
R' U2 // yellow corners
z' y R U R' U R U2 R' // white corners
y2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U x U2 // permute corners
y' r' L2' U' M' U // WR
x U M2' U' // WG
L2' U' M' U // WB
x' U' M U2 M' U' // YO
r2' R U' M2' U // YG
R' U' M U // YR
R' U' M2' U M // WO
U' M' U2 M' U' // YB
L2 R // fix centres
x2 U r' U M U' M2' R U' R' U M U' r // EO
x' U2 M' U2 M // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	28.07	76	2.71	110	3.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
corners	7.00	16	2.29	32	4.57		corners/total	24.9%	21.1%	29.1%
F4E	6.20	19	3.06	24	3.87		F4E/total	22.1%	25.0%	21.8%
S4E	7.14	22	3.08	27	3.78		S4E/total	25.4%	28.9%	24.5%
L4E	7.73	19	2.46	27	3.49		L4E/total	27.5%	25.0%	24.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 D F2 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 U' B L' R2 U' B F L2 D2 L2 U2

y' // inspection
z l' x' U U // yellow corners
z' y R U R' U R U U R' // white corners
(z x') x' l' z' y' R2 U R2 U U x U U x' U x U U // permute corners
y' (r' L') L' U' M' U // WR
x2 r' L U M' M' U' // WG
L2' U' M' U // WB
x' U' r' R U U M' U' // YO
r2' R U' M' M' U // YG
R R2 U' r' R U // YR
R' U' M' M' U r' R // WO
U' M' U U U' U M' U' // YB
L L R' R2' // fix centres
x2 U r' U r' R U' M' M' R U' R' U M U' r // EO
x' U U M' U U M // EP
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## tx789 (Sep 9, 2013)

ROUX AVG 5 ONE
D R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' L' B2 L' B F' L' D2 L' F' D'

z2
U2 L x' R2 U2 y' R' F2 R z y' x' z x' F x U l' x U R U' x'2//FL6.83
R U r U' r' R U' R' U F' U F M' U' r U R'2 U' R' U'2 R U' U R' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' M'2//sb21.625
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//CMLL26.49
U' M' U2 M U' U M U' M' M' U M' U M' U M' U M U' M U' M U' M U' M'2 U2 M'2 U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U//LSE 
39.27
View at alg.garron.us

U2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 F L' B' L D' R D' L F2 D2

z2 y
L' U' R'2 y U'2 F' U r L U r' z U R U' R' U R U'//8,37
x'2 R U x U R' U' x' U'2 R U R' U' R U'2 R' U F' U F U' M R' U'2 R U2 R' U R//20.30
U' R U'2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U'2 R U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //27.08
M' U' M U2 M' U M' U M U M' U M' U M' U M' U M U' M U' M U' M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U M'2 M'2 U2 M'2 U//42.12
View at alg.garron.us

D2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 R U2 R' D2 B2 U' B' U L B U'

y z 
l' U F' U' x' R U' R' U x F R F'//3.65
x'2 R R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' M' R U R' U'2 R U' R' U R U' R'//11.24
M R2' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'//17.45
U' M' U M U' M U2 M' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U//23.54
View at alg.garron.us

z2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U R2 U' F' R' B L2 F' D R2 F L2

y' x
R' r U L' x' z l' U y' R' U' y D' R' U' R' U//8.50
x2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' y R U' R' y' F' U' F U R U2 R' U y' R' U R y//18.02
U'2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//21.17
M' U2 M U M' U' M2 U2 M' U' M U M'2 U M' U M' U M' U M U' M U' M U' M M'2 U M'2 U M' U2 M'2 U2 M' U
View at alg.garron.us

R2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U F R D2 L U B L2 B2 U' F2 U2

z2 
R U' D F D' y' z U L U' l' z' y' R' F2 R//FB
z r' U2 R2 U R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' R U' R'2 U2 R d' L' U L U R U R' U'2 R U' R' U R U' R' //17.85
y' U' R' F R B' R' F' R B U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//23.18
U'2 U M' U2 M U M U' M' M' U M U2 M' U M M'2 U M'2 U M' U2 M'2 U2 M' U'//LSE
View at alg.garron.us

I'd like stats (this is a roux avg I use CFOP) as you can see the //part where it shows you finished a substep has the times of that substep so you don't have to watch the video. (Times are based on the timer not how many frames there were)


----------



## Brest (Sep 13, 2013)

*Dan Cohen* - 3:21.58 3x3BLD (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]DIaSrDNbEkQ[/youtubehd]


 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D R' D B' F D' L F D2 B2 D2 B' L

x y2 // memo
// edges
D' l' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L l D
l R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' l'
l' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L l
l R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' r R'
L d' L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' d L'
R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' r
x' d2' L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' d2
d L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L d'
d2 L' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L d2
R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' r
r' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L
L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2
d' L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L' d
// corners
y R U2 R' U2 l U' l' U' R U l U l' R' U y'
D' R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' x' R' D
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U2' x'
D R2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' x' R2
D R2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' x' R2 D2
y R' U U R U R' U U L U' R U L' y'
D2 R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' x' R' D2
F D R2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' x' R2' D' F'
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]		[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
[COLOR="blue"]Total	201.58					[/Color]	Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Memo	85.00						Memo/Total	42.2%
Corners	63.26	197	3.11	203	3.21		CornersSolve	54.3%	57.1%	55.5%
Edges	53.32	148	2.78	163	3.06		EdgesSolve	45.7%	42.9%	44.5%
[COLOR="red"]Solve	116.58	345	2.96	366	3.14	[/Color]	Solve/Total	57.8%
```


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 14, 2013)

Almost 


Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]TpM5BQmKpjE[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve 1 (10.19)



Scramble: B2 L U2 R U2 R' B D2 L B2 L2 F D F D L D R 

y' // Inspection
U2 R' U2 R' F U2 L2 // Cross (7/7)
U y U L U' L // 1st Pair (5/12)
R U' R' U2 L' U' L // 2nd Pair (7/19)
U' R U R2 U' R // 3rd Pair (6/25)
R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th Pair (7/32)
U2 Fw' L'U' L U Fw // OLL (7/39)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2 // PLL (12/51)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	10.19	51	5.00	52	5.10[/color]

Cross+1	2.72	12	4.41	13	4.78
F2L	6.72	32	4.76	33	4.91
LL	3.47	19	5.48	19	5.48

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	40%	38%	39%
F2L/Total	66%	63%	63%
LL/Total	34%	37%	37%
```


----------



## Brest (Sep 15, 2013)

*Alex Lau* - 1.85 LSE av12 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Notes



Rotations before scrambles are from WCA position to the orientation Alex used for that solve
twisty.js beta does not support slice moves at this stage, so make sure to untick that box for alg.garron.us
In the stats:
"Timer" refers to the time taken to start and stop the timer
"Solve" shows the stats with the timer manipulation removed





Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]PS3iIVYx44M[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



x2 y U M2 U' M U' M U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U M2 U' M

M U M' U' M U' M // EO
U M2' U // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	1.35	10	7.41	13	9.63	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time[/B]
Timer	0.18						Timer/Total	13.3%
Solve	1.17	10	8.55	13	11.11		Solve/Total	86.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



x2 y U M2 U' M U' M U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U M2 U' M

R r' U M' U' M U' R r' // EO
U r M' R' U // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



x2 M2 U2 M2 U M2 U M' U' M2 U M' U M' U M2 U

M U M' U M // EO
U M' U2 M' U M2' U' // UL/UR
M' U2 M' U2 M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.19	17	7.76	19	8.68	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time[/B]
Timer	0.19						Timer/Total	8.7%
Solve	2.00	17	8.50	19	9.50		Solve/Total	91.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



x2 M2 U2 M2 U M2 U M' U' M2 U M' U M' U M2 U

R r' U M' U M // EO
U M' U2 M' U r M' R' U' // UL/UR
M' U2 M' U2 M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



z2 y U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M' U' M2 U' M'

M U' M2' U // EO
U2 M2' U2 M // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	1.22	8	6.56	10	8.20	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time[/B]
Timer	0.09						Timer/Total	7.4%
Solve	1.13	8	7.08	10	8.85		Solve/Total	92.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



z2 y U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M' U' M2 U' M'

R r' U' r M' R' U // EO
U2 M2' U2 M // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



y' M2' U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U M2 U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M'

M' U2 M' U M // EO
U' M2' U' M U2 M' U' // UL/UR
M U2 M' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.48	16	6.45	17	6.85	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time[/B]
Timer	0.18						Timer/Total	7.3%
Solve	2.30	16	6.96	17	7.39		Solve/Total	92.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



y' M2' U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U M2 U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M'

M' U2 M' U M // EO
U' r M' R' U' M U2 M' U' // UL/UR
M U2 M' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



U2 M2 U2 M' U M2 U2 M' U M2 U2 M' U' M2 U

M U' M' U M // EO
U M2' U // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	1.18	8	6.78	9	7.63	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time[/B]
Timer	0.22						Timer/Total	18.6%
Solve	0.96	8	8.33	9	9.37		Solve/Total	81.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R r' U' M' U M // EO
U M2' U // EP








Spoiler: 6th solve



y M2' U' M2 U2 M' U' M' U' M' U M2 U' M2 U' M' U' M'

M' U2 M U M' // EO
U M' U2 M U // UL/UR
M' U2 M' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	1.86	14	7.53	14	7.53	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time[/B]
Timer	0.16						Timer/Total	8.6%
Solve	1.70	14	8.24	14	8.24		Solve/Total	91.4%
```






Spoiler: 7th solve



x2 U M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2

U' M2' U M U M' // EO
U M' U2 M' U M2' U // UL/UR
M U2 M' U2 M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.19	18	8.22	20	9.13	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time[/B]
Timer	0.12						Timer/Total	5.5%
Solve	2.07	18	8.70	20	9.66		Solve/Total	94.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



x2 U M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2

U' r M' R' U M U M' // EO
U M' U2 M' U r M' R' U // UL/UR
M U2 M' U2 M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 8th solve



x2 y U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M' U' M2 U M'

M' U M' U M' U2 M // EO
U M2' U // UL/UR
M' U2 M' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.00	14	7.00	15	7.50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time[/B]
Timer	0.16						Timer/Total	8.0%
Solve	1.84	14	7.61	15	8.15		Solve/Total	92.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



x2 y U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M' U' M2 U M'

M' U M' U M' U2 M // EO
U r M' R' U // UL/UR
M' U2 M' U2 // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 9th solve



z2 M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' U

U M U2 M' U2 M2' U M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	1.48	8	5.41	9	6.08	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time[/B]
Timer	0.12						Timer/Total	8.1%
Solve	1.36	8	5.88	9	6.62		Solve/Total	91.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



z2 M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' U

U R r' U2 M' U2 M2' U M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 10th solve



y x2 M' U M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U M2

U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M // EO
U' M2' U // UL/UR
M' U2 M // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	1.70	14	8.24	15	8.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time[/B]
Timer	0.10						Timer/Total	5.9%
Solve	1.60	14	8.75	15	9.37		Solve/Total	94.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



y x2 M' U M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U M2

U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M // EO
U' r M' R' U // UL/UR
M' U2 M // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 11th solve



x2 U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U M2 U'

U' M' U M' // EO
U M' U2 M U M2' U // UL/UR
M2' U2 M U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.03	16	7.88	17	8.37	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time[/B]
Timer	0.13						Timer/Total	6.4%
Solve	1.90	16	8.42	17	8.95		Solve/Total	93.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



x2 U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U M2 U'

U' M' U M' // EO
U M' U2 M U r M' R' U // UL/UR
M2' U2 M U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 12th solve



x2 y M2' U M' U M' U M' U' M' U' M U2 M' U M' U M

U M' U2 M' U2 M U M' // EO
U' M' U2 M U M2' U' // UL/UR
M2' U2 M U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.63	20	7.60	22	8.37	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time[/B]
Timer	0.20						Timer/Total	7.6%
Solve	2.43	20	8.23	22	9.05		Solve/Total	92.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



x2 y M2' U M' U M' U M' U' M' U' M U2 M' U M' U M

U M' U2 M' U2 M U M' // EO
U' M' U2 M U r M' R' U' // UL/UR
r M' R' U2 M U2 M' // EP
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average of 12 (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.85	13.50	7.30	14.90	8.05	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time[/B]
Timer	0.14						Timer/Total	7.7%
Solve	1.71	13.50	7.91	14.90	8.73		Solve/Total	92.3%
```


```
Mean (12/12)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.86	13.58	7.31	15.00	8.07	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time[/B]
Timer	0.15						Timer/Total	8.3%
Solve	1.71	13.58	7.97	15.00	8.80		Solve/Total	91.7%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.18	8	8.24	9	9.63[/COLOR]

Timer	0.09				
Solve	0.96	8	8.75	9	11.11
```


----------



## Renslay (Sep 15, 2013)

Brest said:


> *Alex Lau* - 1.85 LSE av12 (unofficial)



It's good to know that my LSE is almost the same (the rotations, not the speed...) Impressive!

However:
4th solve why not M' U2 M' U M' for EO? Then U M' U2 M' U M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2. Not shorter, just don't understand the choice.

7th solve: why not start with M2?
M2 U' M' U M' leads to a decent UL/UR insertion: U M U2 M, finish with U M U2 M (or so many M moves make it too slow?)


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 15, 2013)

*Riley Woo* - 6.54 unofficial 3x3 single 


Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]BLP1XzEGnRA[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve 1 (6.54)



Scramble: L2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' U2 R' F R B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 

y' x // Inspection
U' L' U' l'U R' F L' U L D2 // Cross (11/11)
R U R' y' U R' U' R // 1st Pair (7/18)
U L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd Pair (6/24)
U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 3rd Pair (8/32)
R U' R' y' U R' U' R // 4th Pair (7/39)
U' r U R' U R U2 r' U2 // OLL (9/48)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	6.54	48	7.34	51	7.80[/color]

Cross+1	2.43	18	7.41	19	7.82
F2L	4.72	39	8.26	42	8.90
LL	1.82	9	4.95	9	4.95

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	51%	46%	45%
F2L/Total	72%	81%	82%
LL/Total	28%	19%	18%
```


----------



## Brest (Sep 16, 2013)

*Ronald the Cat* - 4:53.01 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video










 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F' D' R2 D2 R' B D L2 U2 L B U L

x y2 // inspection
R z R' R' z' R' x B R' y R z // cross
y y y2 y' R R' (z x) R' z' R z R z' R' // corner
y R z R' z' R' // 1st pair
(z x) R' R' x z R' z' R' z R z z // 2nd pair
R z R z' R' z R' z' R z R z' R' z R' z' R z R z' R' // corner
z R' z' y y y y y z R' x y' R y R' (z' y') R' z R' x z R' z' R z R x' x' // 3rd pair
z R' R' (z' y) z R' z R' z' R z R z' R y' R y R' y' R' (y z') // 4th pair
y' y' y' R y R x y R y' R' y R' y' R y R y' R' y R' z R' z' z' // EO
z R z' y z R (z' y') R z R z' R' z R z' R z R' R' z' l' y R z' // EP
y y z R z' y' y R z R' x y R' y' R y' R' y R' y R y' R y' R y R' y R' y' R y' R' x' z R' z R z' z' // CP
R' z' R' z R z' R z R' z' R' z R z' R z z R R z' R' z' R' z R z' R z R' z' R' z R z' R z R' z' R' z R z' R z R' z' R' z R z' R z' z' R R // CO
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	293.01	132	0.45	278	0.95	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	39.93	20	0.50	37	0.93		Cross+1/F2L	29.9%	31.7%	28.2%
F2L	133.55	63	0.47	131	0.98		F2L/Total	45.6%	47.7%	47.1%
LL	159.46	69	0.43	147	0.92		LL/Total	54.4%	52.3%	52.9%
```



Spoiler: View with cancellations



F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F' D' R2 D2 R' B D L2 U2 L B U L

x y2 // inspection
R U' U' R' U R' U x2 // cross
y U' R U R' // corner
y R U' R' // 1st pair
U2' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // corner
y U2' R U' R' y' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R' U R U y R U' R' // 4th pair
y' F (R U R' U')2 F' // EO
y U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U // EP
y' U R U' L' U R' U' L U R U' L' U R' U' L // CP
R' D' R D R' D' R D U2 R' D' R D R' D' R D R' D' R D R' D' R D U2 // CO
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Riley (Sep 16, 2013)

MatejMuzatko said:


> *Riley Woo* - 6.54 unofficial 3x3 single



Awesome, thanks.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 17, 2013)

Brest said:


> ```
> [B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]
> [COLOR="red"]Total	[B]293.01	132	0.45	278	0.95[/B]	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
> Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
> ...



Dat TPS O_O 
+ He has lower TPS on LL than on F2L, like Feliks




Riley said:


> Awesome, thanks.



No problem


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 22, 2013)

*Matěj Mužátko* - 9.82 (unofficial - NL)



Spoiler: Solve 1 (9.82)



Scramble: F2 L' D' B' D R F2 B U L' B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 

y' // Inspection
R' D R D U F' // Cross (6/6)
y' U RU' R' R' U' R // 1st Pair (7/13)
U L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd Pair (6/19)
U R U' R' // 3rd Pair (4/23)
y' U ' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th Pair (8/31)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL (7/38)
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL (18/56)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	9.82	56	5.70	58	5.91[/color]

Cross+1	3.05	13	4.26	14	4.59
F2L	6.04	31	5.13	33	5.46
LL	3.78	25	6.61	25	6.61

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	50%	42%	42%
F2L/Total	62%	55%	57%
LL/Total	38%	45%	43%
```


----------



## Suratha (Sep 23, 2013)

World championship 2013-3x3 finals-table cam: http://youtu.be/rIrpqdqqs6c . Please reconstruct these solves.


----------



## Username (Sep 23, 2013)

Suratha said:


> World championship 2013-3x3 finals-table cam: http://youtu.be/rIrpqdqqs6c . Please reconstruct these solves.



Already done, probably multiple times.


----------



## Suratha (Sep 23, 2013)

Username said:


> Already done, probably multiple times.


Where can I find it?


----------



## Brest (Sep 23, 2013)

Worlds 2013 Finals Reconstructions


----------



## tx789 (Sep 23, 2013)

B2 D' L2 U R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 R B2 U' F L B2 F2 D F R2 U2





I have this video at 60 fps. Pm me if you want that version.


----------



## Brest (Sep 26, 2013)

*Aaron LoPrete* - 9.89 3x3 single - Mid Columbia 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]jm4YLD_a_7I[/youtubehd]


 F2 U L2 D' L' R2 B L' R' F R2 B2 L2 U' R' U R2 F'

z2 // inspection
F2 R' B' R' D' // cross
U R U' R' // 1st pair
U L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 2nd pair
y U' R U2' R' U2' y R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
R U2 R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.89	58	5.86	64	6.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.31	9	3.90	10	4.33		Cross+1/F2L	40.7%	27.3%	27.0%
F2L	5.68	33	5.81	37	6.51		F2L/Total	57.4%	56.9%	57.8%
LL	4.21	25	5.94	27	6.41		LL/Total	42.6%	43.1%	42.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U L2 D' L' R2 B L' R' F R2 B2 L2 U' R' U R2 F'

z2 // inspection
F F R' B' R' D' // cross
U R U' R' // 1st pair
U L' U U L U2' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' y R U2' R' U2' y R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U2' U2' R U2 R' R' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


*Chris Brotzman* - 19.65 3x3 single - Mid Columbia 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]Nu8T_o4bMKA[/youtubehd]


 F R' F D B R F2 L2 U D F2 U' R F2 B L2 F2 B' R2

x' // inspection
R D' z x' R U R y' R2 D2' // cross
y' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
y' U2 R' U R y' L' U' U' L // 2nd pair
R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' L U L' U L U L' // 4th pair
L' U' L U' L' U2' L F' L' U' L U F // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	19.65	67	3.41	78	3.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	6.39	15	2.35	21	3.29		Cross+1/F2L	47.8%	40.5%	44.7%
F2L	13.36	37	2.77	47	3.52		F2L/Total	68.0%	55.2%	60.3%
LL	6.29	30	4.77	31	4.93		LL/Total	32.0%	44.8%	39.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F R' F D B R F2 L2 U D F2 U' R F2 B L2 F2 B' R2

x' // inspection
R D' z x' R U R y' R2 D2' // cross
U2 U y' L U U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U U y' R' U R y' L' U' U' L // 2nd pair
R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' L U L' U L U L' // 4th pair
L' U' L U' L' U2' L F' L' U' L U F // OLL
U U R U l' R R' U' l U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## ravenguild08 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Peter Hung - 17.27 3x3 OH avg5 (unofficial)*

*Peter Hung* - 17.27 3x3 OH avg5 (unofficial)

I reconstructed myself to see how low my TPS actually is. Too bad I don't really know a good way to estimate my true TPS. This took forever to do!



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]q3C1G6HgqW4[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve 1 (14.32)



Scramble: F2 B2 L U' R2 L2 U2 R D2 L' R' U' L B U' R' F U' L2 U2 

x2 y' // Inspection
D l' U L y L2' U L2' // Cross (7/7)
z' U L' U' z U l U z' U L' // 1st Pair (8/15)
U' y L' U L // 2nd Pair (4/19)
U L U L' // 3rd Pair (4/23)
R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th Pair (11/34)
U l' U l y L' U' L' U L // OLL (9/43)
U L U L' U L' U' L' U L U' L' U' L2' U L U // PLL (17/60)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	14.32	60	4.19	66	4.61[/color]

Cross+1	4.81	15	3.12	19	3.95
F2L	8.73	34	3.89	39	4.47
LL	5.59	26	4.65	27	4.83

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	55%	44%	49%
F2L/Total	61%	57%	59%
LL/Total	39%	43%	41%
```






Spoiler: Solve 2 (19.07)



Scramble: L R' F' R U' F2 R2 U' R2 L U B' L' D' L' B2 L' D2 B D2

x z // Inspection
U' l' U L2' U2 z2 y L2' // Cross (6/6)
U L U L' U' L U L' U R U R' // 1st Pair (12/18)
y' L2' U2 L' U' L U' L2 // 2nd Pair (7/25)
U y L' U' L2' U L' // 3rd Pair (6/31)
U2 y' U' R2 U2' R' U' R U' R2 // 4th Pair (9/40)
U2 l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL (8/48)
U L' U L U L' U' L' D' L U L' u y R U2' R U2' // PLL (17/65)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	19.07	65	3.41	71	3.72[/color]

Cross+1	5.59	18	3.22	20	3.58
F2L	12.64	40	3.16	45	3.56
LL	6.43	25	3.89	26	4.04

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	44%	45%	44%
F2L/Total	66%	62%	63%
LL/Total	34%	38%	37%
```






Spoiler: Solve 3 (17.64)



Scramble: L R U R' L U' L2 R2 F L R U F' R B2 L D F' U B

z2 // Inspection
U L2' z x U D' l z // Cross (5/5)
L' U2 L U y L' U L // 1st Pair (7/12)
R U R2 U' R // 2nd Pair (5/17)
U2' y L' U' z U l' U z' U L' // 3rd Pair (8/25)
R U' R' U l' U R U' // 4th Pair (8/33)
z' x' U z U z u L' u' x l' U l U l' // OLL (10/43)
U L' U' L U L2' D' L U L U L' U' L2' D L' // PLL (16/59)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	17.64	59	3.34	71	4.02[/color]

Cross+1	5.83	12	2.06	16	2.74
F2L	11.10	33	2.97	40	3.60
LL	6.54	26	3.98	31	4.74

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	53%	36%	40%
F2L/Total	63%	56%	56%
LL/Total	37%	44%	44%
```






Spoiler: Solve 4 (15.09)



Scramble: B2 R' B2 D R' B' F U2 F2 L U L B2 R L2 F L' B F2 U' 

x' z // Inspection
D' L2 z x U' l' U x' u // Cross (6/6)
U y L' U L U L' U' L // 1st Pair (8/14)
U2 L U L' U' y L' U' L // 2nd Pair (8/22)
y R U R' U' y L' U L // 3rd Pair (7/29)
U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 4th Pair (8/37)
U2' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // PLL (12/49)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	15.09	49	3.25	56	3.71[/color]

Cross+1	5.50	14	2.55	18	3.27
F2L	12.19	37	3.04	44	3.61
LL	2.90	12	4.14	12	4.14

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	45%	38%	41%
F2L/Total	81%	76%	79%
LL/Total	19%	24%	21%
```






Spoiler: Solve 5 (20.51)



Scramble: D' B2 D2 R B' U' L2 B' R2 L' B' D2 U' F' L' R' F D2 F2 L' 

z2 y' // Inspection
L U y' l' U L x' D2 // Cross (6/6)
y U R' U R y L2' U L U' L2' // 1st Pair (9/15)
y' L' U' L // 2nd Pair (3/18)
U y R U' R' U y R U' R' // 3rd Pair (8/26)
U2' L' U L U2 L' U L // 4th Pair (8/34)
U' l' U l2' U' l2' U' l2' U l' // OLL (10/44)
U z' L' U L' U' L' U L U R U' L' U l' x' U' L2' U' L' // PLL (18/62)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	20.51	62	3.02	71	3.46[/color]

Cross+1	7.88	15	1.90	19	2.41
F2L	13.37	34	2.54	41	3.07
LL	7.14	28	3.92	30	4.20

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	59%	44%	46%
F2L/Total	65%	55%	58%
LL/Total	35%	45%	42%
```






Spoiler: Stats





```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	17.27	60.33	3.33	69.33	3.82[/color]

Cross+1	5.64	14.67	2.57	18.67	3.20
F2L	11.98	35.00	3.06	41.67	3.59
LL	6.19	25.67	4.01	27.67	4.36

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	47.00%	42.00%	45.00%
F2L/Total	69.00%	58.00%	60.00%
LL/Total	36.00%	43.00%	40.00%
```


----------



## Chree (Sep 27, 2013)

Brest said:


> *Chris Brotzman* - 19.65 3x3 single - Mid Columbia 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Brest!


----------



## ravenguild08 (Sep 29, 2013)

*Aneurin Hunt 13.95 single*



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]pm4AQzd86AY[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve 1 (13.95)



Scramble: B2 D' L2 U R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 R B2 U' F L B2 F2 D F R2 U2

// Inspection
L R y' U2' R2 U L2 // Cross (6/6)
U R U2' R2' U2' R U' y L' U L // 1st Pair (10/16)
y R U R' U' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd Pair (11/27)
y' L U L' // 3rd Pair (3/30)
U R U2' R' U2' R U R' // 4th Pair (8/38)
U' R U R' U R U' U' R' // OLL (9/47)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	13.95	47	3.37	51	3.66[/color]

Cross+1	6.20	16	2.58	18	2.90
F2L	12.60	38	3.02	42	3.33
LL	1.35	9	6.67	9	6.67

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	49%	42%	43%
F2L/Total	90%	81%	82%
LL/Total	10%	19%	18%
```




i'm testing out my reconstruction chops. the times i have are probably not that accurate, as i am still looking for a way to have frame counts.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 29, 2013)

ravenguild08 said:


> *Aneurin Hunt 13.95 single*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 29, 2013)

ravenguild08 said:


> i'm testing out my reconstruction chops. the times i have are probably not that accurate, as i am still looking for a way to have frame counts.



Avidemux is the best way to do this.


----------



## ravenguild08 (Sep 29, 2013)

*Evan Brown 13.19 single (unofficial)*



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]32GGHNWHTPc[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve 1 (13.19)



Scramble: D' L2 D B2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 R2 U2 B' D U2 F U' L' D L2 F' U'

z2 y // Inspection
D2 L F' D' R // Cross (5/5)
// 1st Pair (0/5)
y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 2nd Pair (7/12)
y' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd Pair (7/19)
L' U' L // 4th Pair (3/22)
U F R U R' d' L' U L' U' L U' L' U2 L // OLL (15/37)
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B' // PLL (11/48)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	13.19	48	3.64	50	3.79[/color]

Cross+1	1.97	5	2.54	5	2.54
F2L	7.17	22	3.07	24	3.35
LL	6.02	26	4.32	26	4.32

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	27%	23%	21%
F2L/Total	54%	46%	48%
LL/Total	46%	54%	52%
```


----------



## Brest (Oct 3, 2013)

*Convinsa* - 2:35.88 5x5 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Reconstruction






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]t68M02nB-Lg[/youtubehd]


 y2 x // inspection
// centres
// white
U x' r U' r' U' F r U' r' // line
x U r' U 3l z 3r' r z' l' // line
z 3r' r z' l' U2 l // white
// yellow
z2 y' r U' r' F2 U' r U' r' // line
y2 l' U2 l // line
z r U' r' U' r x' z' r U2 3l' // yellow
// green
x' z U2 x r' U 3l // line
x' U 3l' U 3l' // line
U2 x' U' r U r' U 3r2 r2 U 3r2' r // green
// red
U' x' U 3l' U 3l // line
3r' r U 3r r2' F2 r // line
x' U' r U r' U r U 3l' x U2 r' U2 3l // red
// blue / orange
U x' U 3l' U 3l // line
3r U2' l' // line
U2 x' U2' r U r' U r U r' // blue / orange
// edges
z' R U' R' 3d' D R' D R 3d' d // OB
R U' R' U2 R' U R U F U' F' u 3u' // YR
R U' R' L' U L d // YO
U' R U' R' U F U' F' 3d' U' R' U R2 U' R' d' // YB
y' U' R U' R' z2 y U F' U' F d // WB
U' R U' R' 3d' R U' R' U' F' U' F d' // GR
F U' F' u // RB
U' R' U R2 U' R' 3u' // GO
R U' R' d' // fix centres
y' R' U R 3u' U R U' R' 3u U R U' R' u' U' R U' R' u // WG
U x R' U z' y' R' d R U R' F R' F' R d' // WO
y x2 R u' R U R' F R' F' R u // WR
z r U2 x r U2 r U2 3r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r' // YG
// 3x3x3
z2 U' L U D2' z' U x' D' L D' // white cross
y' U2' R' U2 R y' R' U R // wOB
y' R U R' U' y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // wGR
U' R U R' U' y' L' U' L // wGO
y R U R' U2' R U R' // wRB
U' F U R U' R' F' // EO
U x U' L U R' U' L' U R x' // OCLL
U2 R' U' y F R2 4u R' U R U' R 4u' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


Spoiler: Statistics





```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	155.88	345	2.21	464	2.98[/COLOR]

1st	8.17	20	2.45	28	3.43
2nd	9.14	20	2.19	30	3.28
3rd	11.82	19	1.61	31	2.62
4th	9.21	24	2.61	33	3.58
last2	5.83	17	2.92	21	3.60
[COLOR="blue"]Centres	44.17	100	2.26	143	3.24[/COLOR]

F8E	45.95	93	2.02	120	2.61
L4E	32.30	69	2.14	92	2.85
Edges	78.25	162	2.07	212	2.71

[COLOR="blue"]Redux	122.42	262	2.14	355	2.90[/COLOR]

cross+1	8.91	17	1.91	25	2.81
F2L	18.22	47	2.58	63	3.46
LL	15.24	36	2.36	46	3.02
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	33.46	83	2.48	109	3.26[/COLOR]

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total[/B]
Step		Time	STM	ETM
Centres/Total	28%	29%	31%
Edges/Total	50%	47%	46%
3x3x3/Total	21%	24%	23%

[B]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
L4E/Edges	41%	43%	43%
cross+1/3x3x3	49%	36%	40%
F2L/3x3x3	54%	57%	58%
```






Spoiler: View as executed



y2 x // inspection
// centres
// white
U x' r' r2 U' r' U' F r U' r' // line
x U r' U 3l z 3r' r z' l' // line
z 3r' r z' l' U2 l // white
// yellow
z x2' (x' z) r U' r' x U2 x' U' r' r2 U' r' // line
(x' z) (x z') (y x') l' U2 l // line
z r U' r' U' r (x' z') r U2 3l' // yellow
// green
(x' z) U2 x r' U 3l // line
x x2' U 3l' 3l' 3l U 3l' // line
U2 x' U' r U r' U 3r2 r2 U 3r2' r2 x' x' x' x' r' // green
// red
U' x' U 3l' U 3l // line
x' 3r' r x U 3r r' x r' U2 3l // line
x' U U' U' r U r' U r U 3l' x U2 r' U2 3l // red
// blue / orange
U x' U 3l' U 3l // line
3r U' U' l' // line
U2 x' U' U' r U r' U r U r' // blue / orange
// edges
z' R U' R' y u' D R' D R u' y d // OB
R U' R' U2 R' U R U F U' F' u 3u' // YR
U' U' U' U' R' R2 U' R' L' U L d // YO
U' U' U R' R2 U' R' U F U' F' u' y R' R U' R' U R R U' R' d' // YB
y' U' R R' R U' R' z2 y U x U' x' U' F d // WB
U2 U R U' R' u' y R' R2 U' R' U' x U' x' U' F d' // GR
U U' F U' F' u // RB
U2 U R' U R R U' R' 3u' // GO
R U' R' 3u y y' y' U2 U U d2 // fix centres
y' R' U R 3u' U R U' R' 3u U R U' R' u' U' R' R2 U' R' u // WG
U2 U U U x z' z2 z' R' U (z' y') R' d R' R2 U 4l' U R' U' R x' d' // WO
(x z) z U' (z' x') z2 u' R U 4l' U R' U' R x' u // WR
z r U2 x r U2 r U2 3r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r' // YG
// 3x3x3
z (x' y') x U' L U D' D' z' U x' D' L D' // white cross
y' U' U' R' U2 R y' R' R R' U R // wOB
U' y' u u' U R U R' U' y' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // wGR
U' R U R' U' y' L' U' L // wGO
y U' U R U R' U' U' R U R' // wRB
U' F U R U' R' x U' x' // EO
U U U' x U' L U R' U' L' U R x' // OCLL
y2 U U y' y' R R2' U' y F R2 4u R' U R U' R 3u' 4U' 3u 3u' R' R3 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Reconstruction video



[youtubehd]6hH5AQv0WXM[/youtubehd]


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 3, 2013)

Um so this is a just a random solve I reconstructed, it is not my own solve though. (I know pretty nubbish looking but whatevs)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]nEFokUBv3Bc[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve 2 (13.69)



Scramble: U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D B2 D R2 B' U' L F' R2 L2 D' F2 L U2

x2 // Inspection
R r U' r' U y' L2 D' // Cross (7/7)
U R U R' U R U' R' // 1st Pair (8/15)
y' U L' U' L R U' R' U y L' U L // 2nd Pair (11/26)
y2 L' U L // 3rd Pair (3/29)
R U' R' // 4th Pair (3/32)
F R U R' U' F' U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL (14/46)
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' U2 // PLL (14/60)
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd][/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve 3 (16.44)



Scramble: F2 R2 L2 D2 U F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 R U' L' B D2 F' L' B2 D2 R2 L'

z2 // Inspection
F L' R' U' F' U2 F' B2 // Cross (8/8)
R U R' U y' U L U' L' // 1st Pair (8/16)
L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd Pair (7/23)
U2 R U R' // 3rd Pair (4/27)
y R U' R' U' y L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th Pair (11/38)
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U' F' L F R' F' L' F R // OLL (20/58)
U2 y2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL (15/73)
View at alg.garron


----------



## Brest (Oct 3, 2013)

*Nipat Charoenpholphant* - 6.50 3x3 single - Bangkok 2012



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]MEfkogUk9lo[/youtubehd]


 L2 B2 D F2 R D' B2 U2 F' L' D' B' F R' B U2 L R

R' F' U r (U' D) x' D' // cross
y' U2' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U R' d R' U' R // 2nd pair
d R' U' R L' U L // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.50	41	6.31	49	7.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.00	10	5.00	13	6.50		Cross+1/F2L	38.0%	32.3%	34.2%
F2L	5.26	31	5.89	38	7.22		F2L/Total	80.9%	75.6%	77.6%
LL	1.24	10	8.06	11	8.87		LL/Total	19.1%	24.4%	22.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 B2 D F2 R D' B2 U2 F' L' D' B' F R' B U2 L R

R' F' U r (U' D) x' D' // cross
U' U' y' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U R' d R' U' R // 2nd pair
d R' U' R L' U L // 3rd pair
U y R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 5, 2013)

Decided to reconstruct this after a year

13.15 Square 1 NR

Scramble (0,5) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (4,-5) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-2) / (6,-2) / (-1,-4) / (4,0) / (2,0)

Solution y2 - inspection // / (-2,-1) / (-3,2) / (-1,-2) / (0,-3) / - CS //
(-2,0) / (-3,-3) / - CO //
(-3,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,-1) / (-3,0) / - EO // 
(-1,6) / (3,3) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / - Parity CP // 
(1,6) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (2,1) / (-1,0) - EP //

26 slices / 13.15s = 1.977 slices/s


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 7, 2013)

*Matěj Mužátko* - 9.44 unofficial single 



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd][/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve 1 (9.44)



Scramble: R' L' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 F2 B2 L U2 R U2 R' U2

y // Inspection
L F' L' y R2 U2 R2 // X-Cross (6/6)
U L U' L2 U L // 2nd Pair (6/12)
y2 D R U R' D' // 3rd Pair (5/17)
U' R U2 R' U R U R' R' F R F' // 4th pair + EO (12/29)
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // ZBLL (15/44)
U // AUF (1/45)
View at alg.garron

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	9.44	45	4.77	47	4.98[/color]

Cross+1	1.64	6	3.66	7	4.27
F2L	5.96	29	4.87	31	5.20
LL	3.48	16	4.60	16	4.60

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	28%	21%	23%
F2L/Total	63%	64%	66%
LL/Total	37%	36%	34%
```


----------



## Brest (Oct 7, 2013)

*Oscar Roth Andersen* - 10.21 3x3 av5 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]mnhWc3o8-cQ[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



D' B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 F' R2 D B' F' L' F' D' U' L

x2 y // inspection
D' L' F2' // cross
R' U2' R U' L' U' L // 1st pair
R U' R' d' R' U' R // 2nd pair
d' L U2' L' d L' U' L // 3rd pair
y L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // OLL(CP)
L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.46	51	6.03	53	6.26	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.24	10	4.46	10	4.46		Cross+1/F2L	39.9%	31.3%	30.3%
F2L	5.61	32	5.70	33	5.88		F2L/Total	66.3%	62.7%	62.3%
LL	2.85	19	6.67	20	7.02		LL/Total	33.7%	37.3%	37.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 F' R2 D B' F' L' F' D' U' L

x2 y // inspection
D' L' F2' // cross
R' U2' R U' L' U' L // 1st pair
R U' R' d' R' U' R // 2nd pair
d' L U2' L' d L' U' L // 3rd pair
y L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
L' U' L U' L' U U L // OLL(CP)
L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



D' L2 D B2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 U' R' D' U' F R' D F2 R' F' U2

x2 y // inspection
L F' D' R' F R2 y' L U L' D' // cross
y L U' L' U y' L' U' L // 1st pair
y L' U' L U' L' R U2' R' // 2nd pair
U L d' L U2' L' U y' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y2' U L' U L d' L U2' L' U2 L U' L' // 4th pair / EOLS
U' L2 u L' U L' U' L u' (L2' y' L' U L U) // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.18	60	4.93	71	5.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.07	17	4.18	21	5.16		Cross+1/F2L	41.2%	34.0%	35.0%
F2L	9.88	50	5.06	60	6.07		F2L/Total	81.1%	83.3%	84.5%
LL	2.30	10	4.34	11	4.77		LL/Total	18.9%	16.7%	15.5%

timing stopped at 1st pop
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' L2 D B2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 U' R' D' U' F R' D F2 R' F' U2

x2 y // inspection
L F' D' l' U (l R) y2 y L U L' D' // cross
y L U' L' U y' L' U' L // 1st pair
y U' U L' U' L L' L U' L' R U2' R' // 2nd pair
U L d' L U2' L' U y' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' y' U L' U L d' L U2' L' U U L U' L' // 4th pair / EOLS
U' L2 u U U' L' U L' U' L u' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



F' R2 U' B2 L U D' B' R' U B' D2 R2 L2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 B R2

x' // inspection
(D U) l U2' L2' D' // cross
U L U2' L' U2' R' U' R U R U R' // 1st pair
L' U L U y' L U L' // 2nd pair
d' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U2 L' U' L y l U' l' U l U l' // OLL
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.25	62	5.51	66	5.87	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.65	21	4.52	21	4.52		Cross+1/F2L	64.4%	58.3%	56.8%
F2L	7.22	36	4.99	37	5.12		F2L/Total	64.2%	58.1%	56.1%
LL	4.03	26	6.45	29	7.20		LL/Total	35.8%	41.9%	43.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R2 U' B2 L U D' B' R' U B' D2 R2 L2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 B R2

x' // inspection
(D U) l U2' L2' D' // cross
U L U2' L' U2' R' U' R U' L' L U' U' R U R' // 1st pair
L' U L U y' L U L' // 2nd pair
d' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U U L' U' L y l U' l' U l U l' // OLL
U' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



R U2 F' L U F2 R F' R D R B2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L'

z' y // inspection
l D y L' D L' D // cross
U2' R U' R' d R' U R // 1st pair
y U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' L' U' L y' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y L' U L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U' F' U' L' U L F // OLL
U L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.83	51	5.78	56	6.34	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.07	14	4.56	15	4.89		Cross+1/F2L	50.8%	45.2%	41.7%
F2L	6.04	31	5.13	36	5.96		F2L/Total	68.4%	60.8%	64.3%
LL	2.79	20	7.17	20	7.17		LL/Total	31.6%	39.2%	35.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R U2 F' L U F2 R F' R D R B2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L'

z' y // inspection
l D y L' D L' D // cross
U2' R U' R' d R' U R // 1st pair
U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
y' L' U' L y' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y L' U L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U' F' U' L' U L F // OLL
U L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U B2 D' B' F' U B' D2 F2 R' U2 L' U'

z' y' // inspection
F' U' R2 x' D L // cross
U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
d' L U' L2' U' L // 2nd pair
U' L U' L' // 3rd pair
y U' L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 L // OLL
L U2' L' U2' L F' L' U' L U L F L2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.56	51	4.83	59	5.59	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.62	9	3.44	11	4.20		Cross+1/F2L	39.8%	33.3%	33.3%
F2L	6.59	27	4.10	33	5.01		F2L/Total	62.4%	52.9%	55.9%
LL	3.97	24	6.05	26	6.55		LL/Total	37.6%	47.1%	44.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U B2 D' B' F' U B' D2 F2 R' U2 L' U'

z' y' // inspection
F' U' R2 x' D L // cross
U U L U' L' // 1st pair
d' L U' L' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U U U L U' L' // 3rd pair
y U' L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U U L' U' L U' L' U U L // OLL
U' U L U2' L' U2' L F' L' U' L U L F L2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.21	54.67	5.35	60.33	5.91	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.45	14.67	4.26	15.67	4.55		Cross+1/F2L	52.1%	46.8%	44.3%
F2L	6.62	31.33	4.74	35.33	5.34		F2L/Total	64.8%	57.3%	58.6%
LL	3.60	23.33	6.49	25.00	6.95		LL/Total	35.2%	42.7%	41.4%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.26	55.00	5.36	61.00	5.95	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.33	14.20	4.26	15.60	4.68		Cross+1/F2L	47.1%	40.3%	39.2%
F2L	7.07	35.20	4.98	39.80	5.63		F2L/Total	68.9%	64.0%	65.2%
LL	3.19	19.80	6.21	21.20	6.65		LL/Total	31.1%	36.0%	34.8%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.46	51	6.03	53	6.34[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.24	9	4.56	10	5.16
F2L	5.61	27	5.70	33	6.07
LL	2.30	10	7.17	11	7.20
```


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 8, 2013)

1. 6.26 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 D F2 U2 L2 B' D' B2 L2 U R2 D' L D' U' 

I know the cross was x2 z' R D' R' U2 B2 and the LL was r' U' R U' R' U2 r (U'?). Can't figure out the rest though. Help?

edit: The F2L felt easy, but I don't remember 2 free pairs.


----------



## kcl (Oct 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 1. 6.26 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 D F2 U2 L2 B' D' B2 L2 U R2 D' L D' U'
> 
> I know the cross was x2 z' R D' R' U2 B2 and the LL was r' U' R U' R' U2 r (U'?). Can't figure out the rest though. Help?
> 
> edit: The F2L felt easy, but I don't remember 2 free pairs.



Hmm so you didn't preserve the second pair?


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 1. 6.26 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 D F2 U2 L2 B' D' B2 L2 U R2 D' L D' U'
> 
> I know the cross was x2 z' R D' R' U2 B2 and the LL was* r' U' R U' R' U2 r *(U'?). Can't figure out the rest though. Help?
> 
> edit: The F2L felt easy, but I don't remember 2 free pairs.



Are you sure? I found solution with the exact same OLL and R perm... :-( Nothing else

EDIT: Forfun, I tested my Cube explorer knowledge and done this, which I am pretty sure won't help anyway  
Cross: x2 z' R D' R' U2 B2
F2L : L U' L U2 D2 B D2 R U' R L2 F R2 U2 L' U2 L' 
LL: r' U' R U' R' U2 r U'


----------



## Brest (Oct 11, 2013)

*Nick Rech* - 8.94 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]xLNTeE6rQA4[/youtubehd]


 R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 L D' F' D2 F R' F L B2 D2

y2 // inspection
R2' D U R r U' x' // Xcross
y' U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U2' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.94	59	6.60	64	7.16	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.58	6	3.80	7	4.43		Cross+1/F2L	29.3%	17.6%	17.9%
F2L	5.39	34	6.31	39	7.24		F2L/Total	60.3%	57.6%	60.9%
LL	3.55	25	7.04	25	7.04		LL/Total	39.7%	42.4%	39.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 L D' F' D2 F R' F L B2 D2

y2 // inspection
R2' D U R r U' x' // Xcross
y' U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U' U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
R' R U R U R' U' R U U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 12, 2013)

*Thaynara Santana de Oliveira* - 9.28 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video










R2 U2 L' D2 R2 B U F R U' R' F L B L' B L2 R2

z2 y' // inspection
D2 U' L U' F R2 // cross
R U' R' U R' U2 R L' U L // 1st pair
U' y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U2' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.28	51	5.50	59	6.36	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.08	16	5.19	17	5.52		Cross+1/F2L	43.8%	40.0%	35.4%	
F2L	7.03	40	5.69	48	6.83		F2L/Total	75.8%	78.4%	81.4%	
LL	2.25	11	4.89	11	4.89		LL/Total	24.2%	21.6%	18.6%
```


----------



## Brest (Oct 12, 2013)

*Dharmesh Shahu* - 9.91 3x3 av5 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]tfzR2emWVzY[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U' F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U R' U' L D F' L2 D' B2 F2 R B'

x2 // inspection
U' R' U2' F R' D // cross
U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U2' R' U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U y L' U L // 3rd pair
R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R l) U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.95	61	6.13	70	7.04	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.82	14	4.96	17	6.03		Cross+1/F2L	47.6%	38.9%	40.5%
F2L	5.93	36	6.07	42	7.08		F2L/Total	59.6%	59.0%	60.0%
LL	4.02	25	6.22	28	6.97		LL/Total	40.4%	41.0%	40.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U R' U' L D F' L2 D' B2 F2 R B'

x2 // inspection
U' R' U' U' F R' D // cross
y U' y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U' U' R' U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U y L' U L // 3rd pair
R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' l' U R' D D R U' R' D D (R l) U U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



D R2 D B2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D' F R2 F2 R B2 R' B R U R'

z2 // inspection
U' F r U (x' y) D U' R' // cross
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' R U R' y R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.04	55	6.08	64	7.08	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.11	14	6.64	16	7.58		Cross+1/F2L	36.6%	37.8%	36.4%
F2L	5.77	37	6.41	44	7.63		F2L/Total	63.8%	67.3%	68.8%
LL	3.27	18	5.50	20	6.12		LL/Total	36.2%	32.7%	31.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D R2 D B2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D' F R2 F2 R B2 R' B R U R'

z2 // inspection
U' F r U (x' y) D U' R' // cross
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' R U R' y R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U U R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U U r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
l' R' D D R U R' D D R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



U2 F2 D R2 B2 U L2 F2 D L2 F2 L F' U' R2 D' R2 B L' R2 F

z2 // inspection
D R L2 D' R' D' // cross
y' U' R U' R' y R U R' // 1st pair
y' R U2' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R U R' U R U' R' U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.86	69	7.00	77	7.81	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.50	14	5.60	16	6.40		Cross+1/F2L	38.2%	31.8%	31.4%
F2L	6.54	44	6.73	51	7.80		F2L/Total	66.3%	63.8%	66.2%
LL	3.32	25	7.53	26	7.83		LL/Total	33.7%	36.2%	33.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F2 D R2 B2 U L2 F2 D L2 F2 L F' U' R2 D' R2 B L' R2 F

z2 // inspection
D R L2 D' R' D' // cross
y' U' R U' R' y R U R' // 1st pair
y' R U' U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R U R' U R U' R' U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' R R' U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



B2 D U L2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U L' B' D2 F2 D' U F' U2 L2 R2

y' // inspection
U2 F D' L F U R2 // cross
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U2' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U R' U2' R U R' U R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.91	67	6.76	75	7.57	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.60	15	5.77	16	6.15		Cross+1/F2L	41.5%	38.5%	34.8%
F2L	6.27	39	6.22	46	7.34		F2L/Total	63.3%	58.2%	61.3%
LL	3.65	28	7.68	29	7.96		LL/Total	36.8%	41.8%	38.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 D U L2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U L' B' D2 F2 D' U F' U2 L2 R2

y' // inspection
U U F D' L F U R2 // cross
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U U U' R U' U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' y' U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U R' U' U' R U R' U R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



D2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 R2 B U' F R' D' U' L2 U2 F'

y2 // inspection
L D R D R' F R // cross
y' R U' R' U y' U R' F R F' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
R U R' U' R U R' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' r' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.72	83	6.05	89	6.49	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.63	19	5.23	21	5.79		Cross+1/F2L	45.4%	37.3%	38.2%
F2L	8.00	51	6.38	55	6.88		F2L/Total	58.3%	61.4%	61.8%
LL	5.72	32	5.59	34	5.94		LL/Total	41.7%	38.6%	38.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 R2 B U' F R' D' U' L2 U2 F'

y2 // inspection
L D R D R' F R // cross
y' R U' R' U y' U R' F R F' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U R' U' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U R' U' R U R' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' R' M U2 R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL
U' R U U' R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.91	65.67	6.63	74.00	7.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.64	14.33	5.43	16.33	6.19		Cross+1/F2L	42.3%	36.1%	35.3%
F2L	6.25	39.67	6.35	46.33	7.42		F2L/Total	63.1%	60.4%	62.6%
LL	3.66	26.00	7.10	27.67	7.56		LL/Total	37.0%	39.6%	37.4%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.50	67.00	6.38	75.00	7.15	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.73	15.20	5.56	17.20	6.30		Cross+1/F2L	42.0%	36.7%	36.1%
F2L	6.50	41.40	6.37	47.60	7.32		F2L/Total	61.9%	61.8%	63.5%
LL	4.00	25.60	6.41	27.40	6.86		LL/Total	38.1%	38.2%	36.5%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.04	55	7.00	64	7.81[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.11	14	6.64	16	7.58
F2L	5.77	36	6.73	42	7.80
LL	3.27	18	7.68	20	7.96
```


----------



## TDM (Oct 12, 2013)

Please can someone reconstruct this for me?



Youtube Description said:


> Scrambles could be slightly inaccurate as I had to type them out.
> 
> 1. 39.85 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D2 L2 U' R F R B L2 U' L2 F' D2 F'
> 2. (44.50) B2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 R' B' F2 D' L B' R U' R F'
> ...


----------



## dinostef (Oct 13, 2013)

Can anyone reconstruct this, please.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Oct 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiI_rrd_3-c
can someone reconstruct?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Michal Pleskowicz - *5.08 3x3 Single (Unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]9cbXkWL3NXY[/youtubehd]


B2 L2 R' U R' B' L' R U2 D' L' F2 R' D' B F2 U2 B U2 F D2 R' U L' B

z2 // inspection
r U' r' L' U2 y R2 D R D' // Xcross
R U' R' y U R U' R' U y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U R' y U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.08	32	6.30	36	7.09	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.37	9	6.57	10	7.30		Cross+1/F2L	29%	29%	29%	
F2L	4.76	31	6.51	35	7.35		F2L/Total	94%	97%	97!	
LL	0.32	1	3.13	1	3.13		LL/Total	6%	3%	3%
```

My first ever reconstruction posted here on speedsolving. Thanks to Brest for helping me out  I used RPG btw


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 21, 2013)

Attempted to reconstruct one of Simon's old megaminx solves. Couldn't finish it. :/



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Reconstruction






Spoiler: 45.96






Spoiler: Scramble



R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'





Spoiler: Partial Reconstruction






Spoiler: Key



xr(',2,2') = an x rotation about the R face
xl(',2,2') = an x rotation about the L face
zbr(',2,2') = a z rotation about the BR face
zbl(',2,2') = a z rotation about the BL face
Anything else should be self explanatory.


z2 xr' //inspection 
R' U2 xr' z DFR' U R2' U DFR' R2' DFR2 y R2' F2//star
U' R U2' R2' U2 y' z U2 F U' F'//RBw pair
U2 R' U' R U' R' DFR R' DFR'//RGw pair
U2 xr z' U2' R' U2 R U' R' DFR R' DFR'//GPw pair
xr z2' U2' R U' R' U R U' R'//PYw pair
U' y R2' F' R F//BYw pair
U2 zbr2' U' L- U2 //Purple Edges
xr' F U F' U' R' U R U' R' U' R' DFR R' DFR'//LightBOp pair???
???//YOp pair
R2' U2' R2 U2 R2' U' R2 U2 R2' U2' R2 U'//PLL


----------



## Username (Oct 22, 2013)

Drew Brads - 8.05 3x3 av5 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]ZUJAM5JeaJE[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F D R U F' L D F2 U' R B2 R D2 L' B2 U2 D2 R' F2 R' 

y' // inspection
D' R' D R D F2 D // cross
U2 R U' R' d R' U R // 1st pair
U2 R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
y' U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y U R U2 R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U2 x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	8.03	49	6.10	52	6.48[/color]

Cross+1	2.13	15	7.04	15	7.04
F2L	5.68	38	6.69	40	7.04
LL	2.35	11	4.68	12	5.11

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	38%	39%	38%
F2L/Total	71%	78%	77%
LL/Total	29%	22%	23%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



B2 U' F' U2 R' B' D' R2 U L F2 U' R2 U R2 U B2 D F2 L2 U'

x' z' // inspection
U' D R x' D R2 B' U R' U' R D // Xcross
U' y' R' U // 2nd pair
R2 U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' y' R' U2 R l U' l' B // 4th pair
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 D // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	7.35	51	6.94	56	7.62[/color]

Cross+1	1.53	11	7.19	12	7.84
F2L	4.33	29	6.70	33	7.62
LL	3.02	22	7.28	23	7.62

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	35%	38%	36%
F2L/Total	59%	57%	59%
LL/Total	41%	43%	41%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



F2 U2 R2 D B2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U' F' U' B2 L R' B' R' D2 U2 F 

x2 y' // inspection
D R' B' D2 R L U L' D' R // Xcross
R' U2 R U2 y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' y' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	10.89	57	5.23	59	5.42[/color]

Cross+1	1.80	10	5.56	10	5.56
F2L	6.38	32	5.02	34	5.33
LL	4.51	25	5.54	25	5.54

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	28%	31%	29%
F2L/Total	59%	56%	58%
LL/Total	41%	44%	42%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



L' F2 R2 L2 D' B' R2 F L' B' D2 B L2 F U2 B' D2 B' U2

x // inspection
D U L2 x' R' D R' D // cross
y L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
L' U L R' U R // 3rd pair
d R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL
U' F F' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	8.76	66	7.53	67	7.65[/color]

Cross+1	1.48	10	6.76	12	8.11
F2L	4.13	36	8.72	38	9.20
LL	4.63	30	6.48	29	6.26

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	36%	28%	32%
F2L/Total	47%	55%	57%
LL/Total	53%	45%	43%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D' U L U2 B U B D2 L2 F' D2 U2

y' x // inspection
U' D R2 x' // cross
L' U' L U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R' U' R y L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	7.29	52	7.13	55	7.54[/color]

Cross+1	1.07	10	9.35	11	10.28
F2L	4.10	33	8.05	36	8.78
LL	3.19	19	5.96	19	5.96

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	26%	30%	31%
F2L/Total	56%	63%	65%
LL/Total	44%	37%	35%
```






Spoiler: Stats





```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	8.05	53.33	6.72	56.67	7.21[/color]

Cross+1	1.60	10.33	7.00	11.67	7.66
F2L	4.71	33.67	7.15	36.00	7.81
LL	3.57	22.00	5.99	22.33	5.92

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	34.00%	31.00%	32.00%
F2L/Total	59.00%	63.00%	64.00%
LL/Total	44.00%	41.00%	39.00%
```


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 31, 2013)

7.28 from my 9.41 avg12 on video

9. (7.28) D2 L2 R2 B L2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 U' B' R' F' L' R D' R D 
z'
D B R' U' R' F L // accidental X-cross
U2 L U' L' U2 R' U R // 1st pair
U' L' U L U' L U L2 U L U' L' U' L // last 2 pairs
r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL

51/7.28 = 7 tps


----------



## ottozing (Nov 2, 2013)

D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 L' F' L F L D2 F2 L R U2 R'

z2 y'
R' D2 F2 (Cross)
U L' U' L (F2L-1)
U' R U R2' U' R (F2L-2)
R U' R' L U' L' (F2L-3)
U R U' R' U R U R' (F2L-4)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' (OLL)
U U U x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (PLL)


----------



## Brest (Nov 12, 2013)

*Jong-Ho Jeong* - 25.83 4x4 Hoya single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]lnwQ9lzr6gE[/youtubehd]


 B' L f' B2 u2 F u2 D2 f L2 f' F2 L' D' R2 U f F D2 F u U' R F' U2 B F f2 D2 L2 R' B' f2 r' L F' B u' U' F

x y2 // inspection
2 adjacent centres
U' r U r' U2 r' // blue
l' U' l // white
2 adjacent centres
y U r U' r' z' U r U r' // orange
y' r U' r' U r' F r z U2 r U r' // green
4 cross dedges
(x' z') D' U r U' r' // WR
D U' r U' r' D2' F' D2' F' U' F r' F r // WB
D r' F r // WO
D U' r U r' U r U' r' // WG
finish centres and cross
F' U2 2R U 2R' F // red / yellow
D // cross
finish edges
U2 F U' F' u' // GO / YO / YG
y L' U L // GR
R U2 R' // YR
y F' U F u // OB / RB
3x3x3
L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // wGO
U2 R U' R' U y R U' R2' // wRB
U R F U F' // wOB
y R U R' F R' F' R // wGR
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	25.83	135	5.23	152	5.88	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	1.37	8	5.84	9	6.57		Step 1/Redux	8.1%	10.0%	9.6%
Step 2	3.30	19	5.76	23	6.97		Step 2/Redux	19.5%	23.8%	24.5%
Step 3	6.31	31	4.91	36	5.71		Step 3/Redux	37.2%	38.8%	38.3%
Step 4	1.87	7	3.74	9	4.81		Step 4/Redux	11.0%	8.8%	9.6%
Step 5	4.10	15	3.66	17	4.15		Step 5/Redux	24.2%	18.8%	18.1%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	16.95	80	4.72	94	5.55	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	65.6%	59.3%	61.8%[/COLOR]

F2L	5.34	31	5.81	33	6.18		F2L/3x3		60.1%	56.4%	56.9%
LL	3.54	24	6.78	25	7.06		LL/3x3		39.9%	43.6%	43.1%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	8.88	55	6.19	58	6.53	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	34.4%	40.7%	38.2%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' L f' B2 u2 F u2 D2 f L2 f' F2 L' D' R2 U f F D2 F u U' R F' U2 B F f2 D2 L2 R' B' f2 r' L F' B u' U' F

x y2 // inspection
2 adjacent centres
U' r U r' U2 r' // blue
l' U' l // white
2 adjacent centres
y U r U' r' z' U r U r' // orange
y' r U' r' U r' F r z U2 r U r' // green
4 cross dedges
(x' z') D' U r U' r' // WR
D U' r U' r' D2' F' D' D' F' U' F r' F r // WB
D r' F r // WO
D U' r r' r U r' U r U' r' // WG
finish centres and cross
F' U2 r R' U R r' F // red / yellow
D // cross
finish edges
U2 F U' F' u' // GO / YO / YG
y L' U L // GR
R U2 R' // YR
y F' U F u // OB / RB
3x3x3
L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // wGO
U2 R U' R' U y R U' R2' // wRB
U R F U F' // wOB
y R U R' F R' F' R // wGR
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U' U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 17, 2013)

Could someone please reconstruct this? I would like to see what my move count and tps are like. Thanks.


----------



## kcl (Nov 17, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Could someone please reconstruct this? I would like to see what my move count and tps are like. Thanks.



Can you post scramble?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Can you post scramble?



L2 F2 L2 U L2 D' U2 L2 R2 B L F2 R B D F' D B
R' D2 B U' D' B U2 F U' F2 L U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 B' U2
D' R2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 U' B' R D F' L2 B' L2 D R2 D2
U' R F2 U L' B' L B L B' L2 B R2 B D2 R2 B L2
L2 B2 D B L U2 L' F2 R U B2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 B2 U'


----------



## Joedanmin (Nov 21, 2013)

How the heck did he know that setting up pairs 3 and 4 would allow for a multi-slot OLL/PLL skip?


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 25, 2013)

Could someone reconstruct these? Thanks.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 29, 2013)

B2 D B2 D2 L' U' L D2 U B' F L2 D' L' F2 R D' U2

z2
D' L' F (2x2x2)
R' y U' R2 (Xcross)
U' y' R' U R2 U' R' (F2L-1)
y R U' R' U2 R U' R' (F2L-2)
y R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R (F2L-3)
U' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' (OLL)
U2 x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (PLL)






8.65 2nd solve

R2 U' F2 D F' R2 U' R2 D L2 F L B' D F2 R B R'

z y'
L2' U' R' F U' R D (Xcross)
U R U' R' U2 y' R U' R' (F2L-1)
y U R U R' (F2L-2)
U2 y2 R U2 R' U' R U R' (F2L-3)
U' R U R' U R U2' R' (OLL)
U M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U (PLL)






First solve (9.18)

U R2 U L2 R2 U2 F' L' R D U' B D2 F' D2 F U' R'

y'
D2' F' L R2 D (Cross)
U2 R U' R' U R U R' (F2L-1)
U2 L' U L U' y L U L' (F2L-2)
U' R' U R U2' y R U R' (F2L-3)
y' R U' R' U' R U R' (F2L-4)
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L (COLL)
U M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U (EPLL)

After F2L-2, I could have done

U' R' U2 R U' y L' U L (F2L-3)
U2 R U R' (F2L-4) 
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' (LL)

or after F2L-4 I could have done

R' U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L' U2 (LL)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Dec 3, 2013)

19.73 Ao5:
1. 19.77 U2 F D' F R' B2 F' D2 B2 R U' L B R D B2 U' F' U' L' F' L' D' U2 L 
2. 18.49 R D' U2 L' R2 B' U' R2 U2 F2 L B L B' F2 D R' B' D' B' L F B2 U' L' 
3. (14.89) D' R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 R F' U2 F' D B R' D' U
4. 20.93 R2 F' L2 F L' D' B2 R' B2 L2 D' U2 B2 U' B U2 D B' R L U2 B' L' R' U2 
5. (22.38) R D' U2 L' R2 B' U' R2 U2 F2 L B L B' F2 D R' B' D' B' L F B2 U' L'

First reconstruction. Solve starts around 1:50.



Spoiler: 14.89



D' R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 R F' U2 F' D B R' D' U

y // inspection
D' x' D' // square
U2 R U' B // left block
r U2 R2 U' R2' // square
r U R' U' r U R' // right block
U' F R U R' U' F' U' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL
U M' U M' U2 M' U M' M2' M M // EO
U M' U2 M2' U2 M // EP
View at alg.garron.us 


```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	14.89	57	3.83	58	3.90[/color]

Lblock	1.90	6	3.16	7	3.68
Rblock	4.50	12	2.67	12	2.67
CMLL	3.80	22	5.79	22	5.79
EP	4.69	17	3.62	17	3.62

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B	30%	33%	37%
Rblock/F2B	70%	67%	63%
F2B/Total	43%	32%	33%

CMLL/L10P	45%	56%	56%
EP/L10P	55%	44%	44%
L10P/Total	57%	68%	67%
```


----------



## tx789 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'd these reconstructed. I reconstructed the first one


Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]er-t3ELMRx0[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B L D2 F R D B2 D2 L D2 U'

y' z // inspection
U' L F2 // cross
y' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' d' R U' R' // 1st pair
U' r' F2 r R' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' R U R' y' U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
U y' R' U R // 4th pair
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
y2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step
Time
HTM
HTPS
ETM
ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total
15.81
63
3.98
69
4.36[/COLOR]

Cross+1
3.49
18
5.16
19
5.44
F2L
9.63
41
4.26
45
4.67
LL
6.18
22
3.56
24
3.88

[b]Step

Time
HTM
ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L
36%
44%
42%
F2L/Total
61%
65%
65%
LL/Total
39%
35%
35%
```
 that has lost formatting.



But it takes me ~15 min a solve. And I have a comp on Sunday so I would rather spend my time doing cube related things to practicing.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 11, 2013)

It would mean the WORLD if somebody could help me out to find this solution!

7.32 - U' B L B L B' R' D' F2 B' L2 U' L2 U F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2

z2 y'
D L F D' U2 R D2
?????
sexy-sledge
PLL skip, but AUF.

Help me fill in the blank please!


----------



## kcl (Dec 11, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> It would mean the WORLD if somebody could help me out to find this solution!
> 
> 7.32 - U' B L B L B' R' D' F2 B' L2 U' L2 U F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2
> 
> ...



Wat.. I just tried 10 different solutions. I found sexy sledge twice but none with a skip..


----------



## Renslay (Dec 11, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> It would mean the WORLD if somebody could help me out to find this solution!
> 
> 7.32 - U' B L B L B' R' D' F2 B' L2 U' L2 U F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2
> 
> ...



Hm, here is my version of the PLL-skip:
z2 y'
D L F D' U2 R D2
R U' R' U' R U R'
U L U' L' U2 L U' L'
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
U2


----------



## Brest (Dec 11, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> It would mean the WORLD if somebody could help me out to find this solution!
> 
> 7.32 - U' B L B L B' R' D' F2 B' L2 U' L2 U F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2
> 
> ...



z2 y'
D L F D' U2 R D2
y U' (R' U' R U)3
L' U L y' U' R U R'
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
U'


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 12, 2013)

Brest said:


> z2 y'
> D L F D' U2 R D2
> y U' (R' U' R U)3
> L' U L y' U' R U R'
> ...



Thanks so much Brest! 37 moves if I counted correctly


----------



## Brest (Dec 21, 2013)

Michał Pleskowicz - 8.42 3x3 NR av5 - Cubers Eve 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]5cSq_4-28c4[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 B' D' L' U' B F2 L D2 B2 U F2 R2 U

y // inspection
F R' D R' y' r U' r' // cross
R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
U' R U R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.93	57	6.38	61	6.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.04	11	5.39	13	6.37		Cross+1/F2L	39.5%	31.4%	34.2%
F2L	5.17	35	6.77	38	7.35		F2L/Total	57.9%	61.4%	62.3%
LL	3.76	22	5.85	23	6.12		LL/Total	42.1%	38.6%	37.7%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



D2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U B' D U B' F U R' B' L2 F L

y x2 // inspection
D L' D' R' F' R D' // Xcross
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R' U R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // COLL
M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.29	43	5.90	48	6.58	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.53	7	4.58	7	4.58		Cross+1/F2L	34.5%	25.9%	22.6%
F2L	4.43	27	6.09	31	7.00		F2L/Total	60.8%	62.8%	64.6%
LL	2.86	16	5.59	17	5.94		LL/Total	39.2%	37.2%	35.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U B' D U B' F U R' B' L2 F L

y x2 // inspection
D L' D' R' F' R (U D') // Xcross
R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R' U R2 U R' // 3rd pair
U' y R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // COLL
M2' U' r' R U2' M' U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



F2 R' U2 B2 U F' R2 F L' U R2 F2 D L' D2 F U F'

D R' U' F' D L D // cross
y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
y2' U2 (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL(CP)
U2' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.16	42	6.82	49	7.95	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.07	10	4.83	12	5.80		Cross+1/F2L	43.8%	32.3%	32.4%
F2L	4.73	31	6.55	37	7.82		F2L/Total	76.8%	73.8%	75.5%
LL	1.43	11	7.69	12	8.39		LL/Total	23.2%	26.2%	24.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R' U2 B2 U F' R2 F L' U R2 F2 D L' D2 F U F'

D R' U' F' D L D // cross
U' y' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U2 y' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL(CP)
U' U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



R' U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L U L' F' D' R F2 D B2 F2 D2 U' // actual scramble

R U2 B2 L' R2 B2 D2 R U F' D U2 L R U L2 U2 L2 F2 // twisted corner fixed

y2 // inspection
R' U2 y' r U' r' D // partial Xcross
y' U L' U' L' // Xcross
U' L U L' U y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U2' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' F' U F R // OLL(CP)
U' R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.16	54	5.31	58	5.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.79	10	3.58	12	4.30		Cross+1/F2L	49.6%	30.3%	32.4%
F2L	5.62	33	5.87	37	6.58		F2L/Total	55.3%	61.1%	63.8%
LL	4.54	21	4.63	21	4.63		LL/Total	44.7%	38.9%	36.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R U2 B2 L' R2 B2 D2 R U F' D U2 L R U L2 U2 L2 F2 // twisted corner fixed

y2 // inspection
R' U2 y' r U' r' D // partial Xcross
y' U L' U' L' // Xcross
U' L U L' U y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' U R' U R U' R' U' R2 // 3rd pair
U' U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' F' U F R // OLL(CP)
U' R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R2' R U R' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



R U2 R U' F L' F' U' B' D' U2 F R D' U2 L D2 R2

U' R' F L D' R' D // cross
U R U' R' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U R' U y L' U (L r) U' r' F // 3rd pair / EO
R U' R' U' R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U' R' // CLS
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.04	61	6.75	65	7.19	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.89	11	5.82	11	5.82		Cross+1/F2L	26.5%	23.9%	22.0%
F2L	7.14	46	6.44	50	7.00		F2L/Total	79.0%	75.4%	76.9%
LL	1.90	15	7.89	15	7.89		LL/Total	21.0%	24.6%	23.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R U2 R U' F L' F' U' B' D' U2 F R D' U2 L D2 R2

U' R' F L D' R' D // cross
U R U' R' // 1st pair
d U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 y' R U R' U y L' U (L r) U' r' F // 3rd pair / EO
R U' R' U' R U R' U' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // CLS
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.42	53.67	6.37	58.00	6.89	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.82	9.67	5.31	10.33	5.68		Cross+1/F2L	32.6%	26.9%	26.1%
F2L	5.58	36.00	6.45	39.67	7.11		F2L/Total	66.3%	67.1%	68.4%
LL	2.84	17.67	6.22	18.33	6.46		LL/Total	33.7%	32.9%	31.6%
```


```
Mean (5/5)
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.32	51.40	6.18	56.20	6.76	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.06	9.80	4.75	11.00	5.33		Cross+1/F2L	38.1%	28.5%	28.5%
F2L	5.42	34.40	6.35	38.60	7.12		F2L/Total	65.2%	66.9%	68.7%
LL	2.90	17.00	5.87	17.60	6.07		LL/Total	34.8%	33.1%	31.3%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.16	42	6.82	48	7.95[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.53	7	5.82	7	6.37
F2L	4.43	27	6.77	31	7.82
LL	1.43	11	7.89	12	8.39
```


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 22, 2013)

Filip Hrnko - 5.19 unofficial solve (extremely lucky)


Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]5kMUDIakoQ4[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



B2 D R2 B' L' F R2 F2 L2 F R F' L F2 R U 

y' z2 // inspection
L' B2 F' R' F' // Xcross
y U2 R' U2 R U R' U ' R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // OLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.19	31	5.97	33	6.36[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.34	5	3.73	5	3.73
F2L	3.90	20	5.13	22	5.64
LL	1.29	11	8.53	11	8.53

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	34%	25%	23%
F2L/Total	75%	65%	67%
LL/Total	25%	35%	33%
```


----------



## Randomno (Dec 22, 2013)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Filip Hrnko - 5.19 unofficial solve (extremely lucky)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video
> ...



alg.garron.us didn't work.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 23, 2013)

9.70 starts at about 3:14. I had to gen a scramble too because I scrambled wrong. 

D2 U' F2 D' L2 F U' B' F2 R F2 U L2 D' F D L D

z2
R' D R2 F2
y' R U R' U3' R' U R
y' R' U2 R U' y R U R'
y2 U' R U' R' r' U' R U M' 
U y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

No video for the next, but I'm proud of the COLL on this one.

10.31 U' R' B F2 L' R' U L U2 B D' R L B2 D L' U R2 B2 L' F2 L U2 L2 B 

y2
D2 U L F' y U2 R2
U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y R U R' U R U' R'
U L U L'
y R U R' U' R U R'
U' R F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' F' R'
U

Would someone put these on cubesolv.es? My solves on there are two years old. I want some newer ones.


----------



## Brest (Dec 30, 2013)

*Justin Mallari* - 7.46 3x3OH single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]zYlTuhIw7Dg[/youtubehd]


 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' F' U' R2 D' L' D2 R L' U

x' // inspection
R' U y R z' R2 U2' y R2 D2 // Xcross
R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U2' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' z U' R' U // 4th pair / OLS(CP)
R U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.46	44	5.90	45	6.03	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.72	11	4.04	12	4.41		Cross+1/F2L	48.1%	37.9%	40.0%
F2L	5.66	29	5.12	30	5.30		F2L/Total	75.9%	65.9%	66.7%
LL	1.80	15	8.33	15	8.33		LL/Total	24.1%	34.1%	33.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' F' U' R2 D' L' D2 R L' U

x' // inspection
R' U y R z' R2 U' U' y R2 D D // Xcross
R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' z U' R' U // 4th pair / OLS(CP)
R U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U' U' R R // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 1, 2014)

11.62 OH single



Spoiler: video



[video=youtube_share;xo0vsl7yw6w]http://youtu.be/xo0vsl7yw6w[/video]



R2 D R2 U' L2 U B2 D' B2 D' F2 R' L' D R' U' F' R' F' D2 U'

x2 //Inspection

U' D2 L //Cross

U R U R' //1st Pair

R' U2 R //2nd Pair

U2 L' U L y' L' U' L //3rd pair

U' y L' U2 L U' L' U2 R U' L U R' U2 //4th pair

View at alg.garron.us

Was a LL Skip


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 1, 2014)

Can someone find my solution? It had a PLL skip an easier OLL iirc. 
I remember I solved the OB pair after cross. 
91. 11.76[PLL skip] D' B' U' R2 D2 U' R' U' L U' R F' R2 F' R' U2 L' U' L U2 B2 L2 R' F' B' 
z2 R U L F' L' D


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Can someone find my solution? It had a PLL skip an easier OLL iirc.
> I remember I solved the OB pair after cross.
> 91. 11.76[PLL skip] D' B' U' R2 D2 U' R' U' L U' R F' R2 F' R' U2 L' U' L U2 B2 L2 R' F' B'
> z2 R U L F' L' D


U2 R' U' R' d' R U R'
R' U' R U d L' U L
y' R' U R
U L' U' L U' L' U L
F R U R' U' F' / U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> U2 R' U' R' d' R U R'
> R' U' R U d L' U L
> y' R' U R
> U L' U' L U' L' U L
> ...



Hmm. I wouldn't have done 2-look oll though. I can't figure it out. I tried just about every logical approach I would've taken.


----------



## Brest (Jan 3, 2014)

*Hyo-Min Seo* - 12.34 3x3OH NR single - Korean Winter 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]AdYOeBvel8M[/youtubehd]


 L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 L' U2 L B2 D2 R' D' B2 F2 L2 F' L

x y2 // inspection
R' D2 z' D2 z U x' D R' D' // cross
U' R' U R U2' R' U R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' y' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U2' R U2' R2' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U2' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
y U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.34	68	5.51	73	5.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.56	18	5.06	20	5.62		Cross+1/F2L	48.1%	40.9%	41.7%
F2L	7.40	44	5.95	48	6.49		F2L/Total	60.0%	64.7%	65.8%
LL	4.94	24	4.86	25	5.06		LL/Total	40.0%	35.3%	34.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 L' U2 L B2 D2 R' D' B2 F2 L2 F' L

x y2 // inspection
R' D2 z' D D z U x' D R' D' // cross
U' R' U R U' U' R' U R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' y' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' U' R U' U' R' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U' U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' y L' // OLL
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 4, 2014)

1. 9.89 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' F R B D' L R' D' B' R' 

x2 z'
R' u' // Cross
R' U R U' R' U' R // First pair
y' U R U R2 U' R // Second pair
y' R U' R' U2' R' U' R U2' R' U R // Third pair
U R U R' U' R U R' // LS
U' R z U' R' U R D' R' U' R U z // COLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL

60 moves / 9.89 = 6.07 etps


----------



## rybaby (Jan 5, 2014)

Could someone please reconstruct this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brest (Jan 9, 2014)

*Sameer Shah* - 20.24 3x3 single (unofficial)

L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D B2 U R2 F U L' U' F U B2 D2 L2

R' U R U' R x2 // cross
L U' L2' U L // 1st pair
R U R' y' U' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 L U' L' U L U2' L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
L U y' R U' R' F' // EO
U2' l' U R D' R' U' R D (z' x') // OCLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	20.24	83	4.10	96	4.74	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.17	10	3.15	12	3.79		Cross+1/F2L	28.0%	24.4%	24.5%
F2L	11.33	41	3.62	49	4.32		F2L/Total	56.0%	49.4%	51.0%
LL	8.91	42	4.71	47	5.27		LL/Total	44.0%	50.6%	49.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D B2 U R2 F U L' U' F U B2 D2 L2

R' U R U' R x2 // cross
L U' L' L' U L // 1st pair
R U R' y' U' R' U U R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U U L U' L' U L U' U' L' U U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
L U y' R U' R' F' // EO
U' U' l' U R D' R' U' R D (z' x') // OCLL
U' U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R R // PLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



alternate 2nd pair:
y' R' U' R y U' R U R' // 2nd pair
or
F' U' F U' R U R' // 2nd pair

alternate 3rd pair:
U L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair

2 look PLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // CP (Tperm)
U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // EPLL (Uperm)
View at alg.garron.us

alternate cross:
x2 R D R' D' // cross

solution based on this cross:
L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D B2 U R2 F U L' U' F U B2 D2 L2

x2 R D R' D' // cross
L U' L2' U L // 1st pair
U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 R' F R F' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U L U' L' // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // CO
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // CP
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EP
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Theodore Chow* - 12.71 3x3x3 OH (Unofficial)



Spoiler: Video










U2 B2 R2 D R2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' D U' B R B D2 F' D' L

z y //inspection
D U z U' R U' //cross
z' x2 R2 U R' U' //1st pair
x R' U R U2 R' U //2nd pair
x' R U' R U R' U' R U //3rd pair
x R x U' R2 U R2 U' R U //4th pair
z' U' r U' U' R' U' R U' r' //OLL
z x' U R' U R U R U R' U' R' U' U' R' //PLL

alg.garron.us


StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSCross+13.0292.9992.99F2L7.83303.84324.09LL4.88183.69204.10Total12.71493.86534.17


----------



## Brest (Jan 13, 2014)

*Federico Ortu* - Milan Winter Open 2014



Spoiler: 11.90 3x3 single






Spoiler: Video



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=771688272858557


 D2 F B2 L' D F2 B' U' L' B D' B2 L2 B D2 F' R2 U2

y' // inspection
F' U L2' y2 U L F' // cross
y2 U2' R U R' U2' R' U2' R L' U L // 1st pair
y2 U2' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 2nd pair
y2 U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U l' U R U' B2 R' U R U' x' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.90	58	4.87	66	5.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.48	16	3.57	19	4.24		Cross+1/F2L	47.0%	36.4%	37.3%
F2L	9.53	44	4.62	51	5.35		F2L/Total	80.1%	75.9%	77.3%
LL	2.37	14	5.91	15	6.33		LL/Total	19.9%	24.1%	22.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F B2 L' D F2 B' U' L' B D' B2 L2 B D2 F' R2 U2

y' // inspection
F' U L2' y2 U L F' // cross
y2 U2' R U R' U2' R' U2' R L' U L // 1st pair
y2 U' U' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 2nd pair
y2 U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U l' U R U' B2 R' U R U' x' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 20.71 3x3OH single






Spoiler: Video



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=771778966182821


 F' D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U' L F2 L2 D2 R U B L R' U2 F'

y' x // inspection
U' R x y2 U R U z2' // cross
U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R L' U L // 1st pair
U2 R U R' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' R U2' R' U2' R U' R' // 3rd pair
R' U R U' y U' R U2' R' U2' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' r U R' U R U' U' r' // COLL
y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	20.71	79	3.81	89	4.30	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.90	19	3.22	24	4.07		Cross+1/F2L	42.9%	34.5%	38.1%
F2L	13.75	55	4.00	63	4.58		F2L/Total	66.4%	69.6%	70.8%
LL	6.96	24	3.45	26	3.74		LL/Total	33.6%	30.4%	29.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U' L F2 L2 D2 R U B L R' U2 F'

y' x // inspection
U' R (x y) y U R U z2' // cross
U' R U' R' R U' R' U' R' U' R z U' R U z' // 1st pair
U' U' R U R' z U R U' z' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' R U' U' R' U' U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
R' U R U' y U' R U' U' R' U' U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' r U R' U R U' U' z U' x' // COLL
U' U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Brest (Jan 14, 2014)

*Just Keep Cubing* - 3 walkthrough solves



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]NjokgKFBpII[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



L2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D B2 D' B2 D R D R U F D2 F' R' B U'

y x2 // inspection
U' R2 F L F D2 // cross
U' R U' R' U2 L' U' L // wGO
U R' U' R // wRB
R U R' y L' U' L R' U R // wGR
U' L' U L U2' L' U2 L U' L' U L // wOB
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' U' F R U R' U' F' // EO
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL
y R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Total	Cross+1	F2L	LL[/B]
STM	79	14	38	41
```



Spoiler: Bonus



1st pair
U L U' L2' U' L // wGO

3rd pair
U' R U R' y R' U R // wGR
or
y U' F R' U2 R F' // wGR

4th pair
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // wOB

OLL
U2 M U (R U R' U') M' (R' F R F')
=
U2 r' R U R U R' U' r R2' F R F' // OLL
or
U2 r' U2 R U R' U r2 U2' R' U' R U' r' // OLL








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 B' D2 B2 U' B R' F' R F2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 R U2 F2 L

z2 // inspection
U' R' F U' R2 D2 R // cross
U2 R' U R U2 L U' L' // wRB
U L' U' L R' U' R U2 R' U R // wOB
U L' U L // wGR
y L' U2 L U2 L' U L // wGO
U F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Total	Cross+1	F2L	LL[/B]
STM	64	15	36	28
```



Spoiler: Bonus



1st pair
U2 R' L U2 R L' // wRB

2nd pair
F U2 F' R' U' R // wOB
or
U2 F U2 R' U' R F' // wOB

4th pair
U' r' U2 R2 U R2' U r // wGO

OLL
R' U' (R' F R F') U R // OLL








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 L' B2 D L B2 U2 F U B R2

x2 y // inspection
D2 L' D B U' R' U R' // cross
U2 R' U' R // wGO
U R U R' U2' R U R' // wGR
y' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U R // wRB
U2 R U R' U' F R' F' R // wOB
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL
U y l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Total	Cross+1	F2L	LL[/B]
STM	60	12	40	20
```



Spoiler: Bonus



2nd pair
D' L' U L D // wGR

3rd pair
y' R U (F R U R' U' F') R' // wRB

4th pair
y' U2 R' U R U' R' U R // wOB

OLL
Give this execution a go. You shouldn't need to regrip.
U2 R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OCLL


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jan 15, 2014)

*Zach Garber* - 16.76+ 3x3x3 Single (Unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



(Go to 1:47)







D' L' R2 U D L2 B D F R2 F2 B U R' D2 U B' D F2 U2 D2 F2 R' L2 F'

z //inspection
U L x' y U' R' F R //cross
U y' U U U' L' U' L y' U' L' U' L //1st pair
U' y' U R' U R U' R' U' R //2nd pair
y' U' R U2 R' U' U' R U' R' U R U R' //3rd pair
y' U' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //4th pair
U' U' l' U' L U R U' L' U x' //(C)OLL
y U' U2 //AUF
View at alg.garron.us


StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSCross+14.91142.86173.47F2L12.02423.5504.16LL3.06103.27134.25Total15.08523.45634.18



Spoiler: Extra



Basically, cut down on the U/U', and work on F2L efficiency. See if you can see the next pair while inserting one, and try to figure out how to insert it before you finish that pair.


----------



## Lagom (Jan 15, 2014)

Musicalboy2 said:


> *Zach Garber* - 16.76+ 3x3x3 Single (Unofficial)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good turning speed but the f2l is really unefficient... You insert all pairs in the same slot, so that requires a lot of rotations. Learn some f2l short cuts to skip rotations, and do lots of slow solving  youtube "expert f2l"


----------



## Brest (Jan 17, 2014)

rybaby said:


> Could someone please reconstruct this? Thanks in advance!



*Ryan Przybocki* - 13.84 3x3 single - Houston Winter Open 2014



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]fo8OILeBgAo[/youtubehd]


 U F' R' B2 D L2 F2 B' R D F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 F2

y2 // inspection
R' U2 R U' R' U // CFL
x' L E' // WO
l U M' U' // WR
x' r2' U M2' U' // WB
z' U R U' L' U R' U' L U' R U R' U R U2' R' // CLL / YR
x2' z' R' U M' U' // YB
r' R' U M' U' // YG / WG
r U' M' U2 M' U' // YO / GR / RB / OB / GO
L' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.84	49	3.54	61	4.41[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F' R' B2 D L2 F2 B' R D F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 F2

y2 // inspection
R' U U R U' R' U // CFL
x' L E' // WO
l U M' U' // WR
x2' r' L' U M' L l' U' // WB
z' U' U U R U' L' U R' U' L U' R U R' U R U' U' R' // CLL / YR
(x' y') x' R' U M' U' // YB
r' R' U M' U' // YG / WG
r' r' r' U' M' U U M' U' // YO / GR / RB / OB / GO
L' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



(U) R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L // CLL
or
(U') L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' // CLL


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 17, 2014)

Brest said:


> *Ryan Przybocki* - 13.84 3x3 single - Houston Winter Open 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALL HAIL BREST

Fun fact: To my knowledge, this is the fastest Waterman solve in competition.


----------



## PranavCubes (Jan 17, 2014)

Can anyone reconstruct this-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtehcSXXTNk

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Renslay (Jan 17, 2014)

Brest said:


> *Ryan Przybocki* - 13.84 3x3 single - Houston Winter Open 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wooow! It's nice to see such a fast Waterman solve!


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 17, 2014)

Brest said:


> L' // AUF


 You can't AUF with L


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 17, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> You can't AUF with L



It's ALF.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 17, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> It's ALF.



But what does it stand for?
Adjust Left Face?
or Adjust Last Face?


----------



## Brest (Jan 17, 2014)

Really, it should be ALL: Adjust Last Layer. Also works for Roux and other slice last methods.


----------



## Renslay (Jan 17, 2014)

Brest said:


> Really, it should be ALL: Adjust Last Layer. Also works for Roux and other slice last methods.



Or:
Adjust Non-Adjusted Layer.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 17, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Or:
> Adjust Non-Adjusted Layer.



I hope you're joking


----------



## Renslay (Jan 17, 2014)

chrissyD said:


> I hope you're joking



Of course I am.


----------



## Brest (Jan 19, 2014)

*Nathaniel Berg* - 9.29 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]NMsbRhc0MZ4[/youtubehd]


 L' U2 L R2 U2 L2 F' D' R' U2 B L F' R2 D2 B F R

z2 // inspection
R' D2 F' // cross
U' L' U L // 1st pair
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U y' R' U R // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' // EO
U R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.29	61	6.57	66	7.10	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.81	7	3.87	8	4.42		Cross+1/F2L	33.2%	24.1%	24.2%
F2L	5.45	29	5.32	33	6.06		F2L/Total	58.7%	47.5%	50.0%
LL	3.84	32	8.33	33	8.59		LL/Total	41.3%	52.5%	50.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' U2 L R2 U2 L2 F' D' R' U2 B L F' R2 D2 B F R

z2 // inspection
R' D D F' // cross
U' L' U L // 1st pair
U U U' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U U' R U' R' U y' R' U R // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' // EO
U R U R' U R U' U' R' // OCLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



(U') R' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair

(U) R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL (partial Sune (Sledgehammer) finish Sune)
or
(U) R U R' y' r' U r U' r' U' r // OLL


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey, can someone reconstruct the example solves I did on my channel. The scrambles are from JKC's Walkthroughs. Those reconstructions are two pages before.


----------



## Brest (Jan 22, 2014)

*Kirt Protacio* - 8.73 3x3 av12 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]muJQBsPjj6E[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



z2 L F2 L' U R2 B L' U2 L2 U2 B L U2 D' B2 L2 U' F' U2 F' U2 D' L' F L'

y x' // inspection
R D R' D // Xcross
y' U' R' F R F' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U r' U L U' r U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.20	53	7.36	57	7.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	0.56	4	7.14	4	7.14		Cross+1/F2L	14.4%	13.8%	12.1%
F2L	3.88	29	7.47	33	8.51		F2L/Total	53.9%	54.7%	57.9%
LL	3.32	24	7.23	24	7.23		LL/Total	46.1%	45.3%	42.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



z2 L F2 L' U R2 B L' U2 L2 U2 B L U2 D' B2 L2 U' F' U2 F' U2 D' L' F L'

y x' // inspection
R D R' D // Xcross
y' U' R' F R F' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' U U x' L' U L U' r U' L' // 3rd pair
U y' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R U U' R U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



z2 D2 L2 F2 D' F U' R D' U R2 U L2 B2 L R' B R2 L' F B' U2 L2 U B' R'

x2 // inspection
U L F' D L // cross
U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
U L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd pair
y' U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
R' U' R // 4th pair
F U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
U2' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.63	56	6.49	63	7.30	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.81	13	7.18	14	7.73		Cross+1/F2L	37.6%	40.6%	37.8%
F2L	4.81	32	6.65	37	7.69		F2L/Total	55.7%	57.1%	58.7%
LL	3.82	24	6.28	26	6.81		LL/Total	44.3%	42.9%	41.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



z2 D2 L2 F2 D' F U' R D' U R2 U L2 B2 L R' B R2 L' F B' U2 L2 U B' R'

x2 // inspection
U L F' D L // cross
U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
U L' U U L L U L' // 2nd pair
y' U' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U U' R' U' R // 4th pair
F U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
U' U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



z2 D2 L2 R B L2 D R D' F L' U2 B R' B' D' U' R' F2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' D2

z // inspection
(U' D') L' R F R D2' // cross
U' L U' L' // 1st pair
R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U' R U R' U y L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' F R U R' U' F' R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // COLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.99	67	6.71	71	7.11	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.83	10	5.46	10	5.46		Cross+1/F2L	32.5%	26.3%	23.8%
F2L	5.63	38	6.75	42	7.46		F2L/Total	56.4%	56.7%	59.2%
LL	4.36	29	6.65	29	6.65		LL/Total	43.6%	43.3%	40.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



z2 D2 L2 R B L2 D R D' F L' U2 B R' B' D' U' R' F2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' D2

z // inspection
(U' D') L' R F R D2' // cross
U' L U' L' // 1st pair
R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' y' R U R' U y L' U' L // 3rd pair
U U R U' R' F R U R' U' F' R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // COLL
U' U R U' U U' U U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



z2 B2 D2 R B' R2 U2 R' L2 F B R2 L2 F2 D F U B D2 F2 L' R2 U' F' B D2

y x2 // inspection
L2' D R D L' D // cross
R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
(R U R' U')2 R U R' // 2nd pair
y2' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL(CP)
U' M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.35	58	6.95	61	7.31	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.78	11	6.18	11	6.18		Cross+1/F2L	33.5%	28.2%	26.2%
F2L	5.32	39	7.33	42	7.89		F2L/Total	63.7%	67.2%	68.9%
LL	3.03	19	6.27	19	6.27		LL/Total	36.3%	32.8%	31.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



z2 B2 D2 R B' R2 U2 R' L2 F B R2 L2 F2 D F U B D2 F2 L' R2 U' F' B D2

y x2 // inspection
L2' D R D L' D // cross
R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
U U' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U U y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL(CP)
U' M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



z2 F' D2 R' U2 L R F R' L2 F' B' R' L2 D U2 L D2 F2 D' U B' D2 U B2 U2

D R L' F' L' // cross
y L U' L' // 1st pair
y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.65	53	6.93	58	7.58	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.61	7	4.35	9	5.59		Cross+1/F2L	47.2%	38.9%	39.1%
F2L	3.41	18	5.28	23	6.74		F2L/Total	44.6%	34.0%	39.7%
LL	4.24	35	8.25	35	8.25		LL/Total	55.4%	66.0%	60.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



z2 F' D2 R' U2 L R F R' L2 F' B' R' L2 D U2 L D2 F2 D' U B' D2 U B2 U2

D R L' F' L' // cross
y L U' L' // 1st pair
U y' U U R' U R // 2nd pair
L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 6th solve



z2 L F' U' F' B D2 L' R D' L' D' B' F2 D' F2 B' L' U L2 U' R2 B' L R B2

y // inspection
L2' D' L F' D R' D2' // cross
y' U' R' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' y' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U R' U2' R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.50	55	6.47	59	6.94	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.02	11	5.45	12	5.94		Cross+1/F2L	39.6%	34.4%	34.3%
F2L	5.10	32	6.27	35	6.86		F2L/Total	60.0%	58.2%	59.3%
LL	3.40	23	6.76	24	7.06		LL/Total	40.0%	41.8%	40.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



z2 L F' U' F' B D2 L' R D' L' D' B' F2 D' F2 B' L' U L2 U' R2 B' L R B2

y // inspection
L2' D' L F' D R' D2' // cross
U' y' R' U' R2 // 1st pair
U' R' y' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th pair
U U r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U R' U2' R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 7th solve



z2 U' R2 D U' L F' L F U2 R' B2 U' R2 D2 F' U D' R' B' F' D' U2 F2 B' L'

y2 z // inspection
R E L F' L2' // cross
R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y L U L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.06	58	7.20	60	7.44	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.15	17	7.91	17	7.91		Cross+1/F2L	46.0%	45.9%	44.7%
F2L	4.67	37	7.92	38	8.14		F2L/Total	57.9%	63.8%	63.3%
LL	3.39	21	6.19	22	6.49		LL/Total	42.1%	36.2%	36.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



z2 U' R2 D U' L F' L F U2 R' B2 U' R2 D2 F' U D' R' B' F' D' U2 F2 B' L'

y2 z // inspection
R E r U' (r' L') // cross
R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y L U L' // 2nd pair
U' U R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U l' f' U (l R) u R' U R U' R u' R2' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 8th solve



z2 U' L D' U B R F' L' F U' B2 R L2 B2 U' D2 L' R B' L2 B L' F L U

y' x' // inspection
R' D' L' D' R' D2' // cross
y' U' R' U2 R L' U L // 1st pair
U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
U2' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.03	74	7.38	79	7.88	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.65	15	5.66	17	6.42		Cross+1/F2L	43.8%	34.9%	36.2%
F2L	6.05	43	7.11	47	7.77		F2L/Total	60.3%	58.1%	59.5%
LL	3.98	31	7.79	32	8.04		LL/Total	39.7%	41.9%	40.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



z2 U' L D' U B R F' L' F U' B2 R L2 B2 U' D2 L' R B' L2 B L' F L U

y' x' // inspection
R' D' L' D' R' D2' // cross
y' U' R' U2 R L' U L // 1st pair
U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' U U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L U U L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
U' U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U R' R U R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 9th solve



z2 L2 F' L U2 L' F' U2 R' L2 D R' U2 D L2 F L' R' B' U2 D2 F R' L2 F2 U'

x // inspection
L2' D' R' F' D2' // cross
R U' R' y R' U' R // 1st pair
L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U2' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' y' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 F' z (U' R' U R)2 F z' // OLL
(l' R') D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.80	61	6.22	69	7.04	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.76	11	6.25	12	6.82		Cross+1/F2L	31.0%	31.4%	30.0%
F2L	5.68	35	6.16	40	7.04		F2L/Total	58.0%	57.4%	58.0%
LL	4.12	26	6.31	29	7.04		LL/Total	42.0%	42.6%	42.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



z2 L2 F' L U2 L' F' U2 R' L2 D R' U2 D L2 F L' R' B' U2 D2 F R' L2 F2 U'

x // inspection
L2' D' R' F' D2' // cross
R U' R' y R' U' R // 1st pair
U' U L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U' U' y' U R' U2' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y R R' U' R U R' y' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U U F' z (U' R' U R)2 F z' // OLL
U' U (l' R') D2 R U R' D2 R2 U' U R' U' R B2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 10th solve



z2 L2 U2 L2 R D' R2 U2 D2 L2 U L' F2 U' B' D2 R L2 B' D' L2 U F D' L' F

x y' // inspection
L R2' D' R D // cross
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
L U' L' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
y' R' U R U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U2 R' U' R' D' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.82	69	7.82	72	8.16	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.72	12	6.98	13	7.56		Cross+1/F2L	34.4%	30.0%	31.0%
F2L	5.00	40	8.00	42	8.40		F2L/Total	56.7%	58.0%	58.3%
LL	3.82	29	7.59	30	7.85		LL/Total	43.3%	42.0%	41.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



z2 L2 U2 L2 R D' R2 U2 D2 L2 U L' F2 U' B' D2 R L2 B' D' L2 U F D' L' F

x y' // inspection
L R2' D' R D // cross
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' U L U' L' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
y' R' U R U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U U R' U' R' D' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 11th solve



z2 D' R2 L2 U' D' F2 L' B L' D R2 L' F2 R2 F' L2 F2 R' F D' R' F R' D2 L'

x y // inspection
D R U' R D U L' // cross
U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L U L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U2' r' R U R U R' U' r R2' F R F' // OLL
f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.69	57	6.56	63	7.25	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.57	11	7.01	11	7.01		Cross+1/F2L	36.9%	35.5%	31.4%
F2L	4.25	31	7.29	35	8.24		F2L/Total	48.9%	54.4%	55.6%
LL	4.44	26	5.86	28	6.31		LL/Total	51.1%	45.6%	44.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



z2 D' R2 L2 U' D' F2 L' B L' D R2 L' F2 R2 F' L2 F2 R' F D' R' F R' D2 L'

x y // inspection
D R U' R D U L' // cross
U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
U U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L U L' U U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U y' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' r' R U R U R' U' r R2' F R F' // OLL
f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 12th solve



z2 R2 L B' D2 R2 U F2 D2 B' L U2 F U2 F R F2 D2 U' R2 F B' L2 D' U L'

D2' L F' y U r U' r' // cross
D' L' U L D // 1st pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U2' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U (l' R') D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.79	55	6.26	59	6.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.51	12	7.95	13	8.61		Cross+1/F2L	29.5%	38.7%	38.2%
F2L	5.11	31	6.07	34	6.65		F2L/Total	58.1%	56.4%	57.6%
LL	3.68	24	6.52	25	6.79		LL/Total	41.9%	43.6%	42.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



z2 R2 L B' D2 R2 U F2 D2 B' L U2 F U2 F R F2 D2 U' R2 F B' L2 D' U L'

D2' r U' (z' x') U r U' r' // cross
D' L' U L D // 1st pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U (l' R') D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average of 12 (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.73	58.90	6.75	63.50	7.28	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.78	11.50	6.48	12.20	6.87		Cross+1/F2L	36.3%	34.5%	33.2%
F2L	4.90	33.30	6.80	36.80	7.51		F2L/Total	56.1%	56.5%	58.0%
LL	3.83	25.60	6.68	26.70	6.97		LL/Total	43.9%	43.5%	42.0%
```


```
Mean (12/12)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.71	59.67	6.85	64.25	7.38	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.75	11.17	6.39	11.92	6.82		Cross+1/F2L	35.6%	33.1%	31.9%
F2L	4.91	33.75	6.87	37.33	7.60		F2L/Total	56.4%	56.6%	58.1%
LL	3.80	25.92	6.82	26.92	7.08		LL/Total	43.6%	43.4%	41.9%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.20	53	7.82	57	8.16[/COLOR]

Cross+1	0.56	4	7.95	4	8.61
F2L	3.41	18	8.00	23	8.51
LL	3.03	19	8.25	19	8.25
```


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope my phone can record decently enough to be reconstructed. Scramble (if i did it correctly): L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B' D' R B2 D U B' L' B' F2


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 22, 2014)

I felt like reconstructing pyraminx, and this was the only decent average I could find that had the correct scrambles.

Oscar Roth Andersen - 3.17 pyraminx av12 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st Solve (2.62)



U L U B R B U' L R U' R 

[L’ R] // inspection
B’ Lw L U // Top
[R] R’ L R L’ R U’ R’ U // LL





Spoiler: 2nd Solve (4.06)



U L U L' R' U' B L' R L' B' l r u 

[U’ R] // Inspection
R B R B R U R’ U’ b’ // Top
* L R’ L’ R u’ r’ // LL
*


*


Spoiler: 3rd Solve (2.50)



U L U L U' L R B R B' L l' r' b 

[R’] // Inspection
B’ R L’ // Top
[R’] L R’ L’ R U’ R U R’ u r l’ // LL





Spoiler: 4th solve (3.12)



U L U R L' B U L' R L' B l' u' 

[R U’] // Inspection
B R [L] R’ U R L R’ L’ U’ // top
[R] L R’ L’ R u r // LL
bonus because odder is a nub: [R U’] R’ B U’ R’ l u





Spoiler: 5th Solve (2.89)



U L U' R B' U' L' B' U B R' b 

 // Inspection
L R’ L’ Lw’ r’ // Top
R’ L R L’ R U’ R’ U // LL






Spoiler: 6th Solve (3.43)



U L U L R' U B U B' L U' l' r' u' 

[R] // Inspection
B’ U’ R U B b // Top
 L R’ L’ R u l //LL






Spoiler: 7th Solve (4.26)



U L U B' U R' U R' U R' U l' r' u' 

[B R’] // Inspection
U’ L’ U’ R U’ L U’ R U’ // Top
[R] R’ L R L’ l r u // LL





Spoiler: 8th Solve (3.57)



U L U' B L R U R B R L l 

[B L’] // Inspection
U R’ L U R’ U L // Top
[R] R’ L R L’ b’ // LL





Spoiler: 9th Solve (2.35)



U L U R U R B U' R U B 

[U L’] // Inspection
Dw B’ R U R’ U’ // Top
[R] R U’ R’ U // LL





Spoiler: 10th Solve (2.25)



U L U L' B U B R' L B' L l' u' 

[R] // Inspection
R’ U R’ Dw R’ u U’ l // Finish





Spoiler: 11th solve(2.95)



U L U L' U R' L U L' R' B' l' r' 

[B’] // Inspection
U’ R’ Dw Lw’ B U b B’ // Top
U’ R U R’ r // LL





Spoiler: 12th Solve (4.20)



U L U L U L U B U' R' B' l r' u'

[B’] // Inspection
L R L’ R’ L’ [B’] L’ R’ L R u U’ // Top
[R B] L R’ L’ R u l // LL


*


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 26, 2014)

Reconstruction request:






Scrambles (hopefully they're correct): 
1. R B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 B U2 R U L R D B D2 B'
2. B2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 U2 L' D R D B' D B' L' U2 F2 U2 R
3. F2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U L' U' R2 F2 U2 L B F2 U L F'
4. D B D F2 R L U2 L2 B' U R' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2
5. B R' U2 B' U D B R2 L F2 D2 R L' U2 B2 D2 B2

Crosses are always white/yellow, I have a playlist of all the PLLs I use if you want to copy/paste for PLL.


----------



## Brest (Feb 8, 2014)

*Rachel Riggenbach* - 10.85 3x3 single - Cultural Open 2014


Spoiler: Reconstruction






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]GMrkt5EtPmc[/youtubehd]


 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 L2 D' B' U' F2 R' D' U F D B2 U2 L

x y' // inspection
U' x U' l' U2 x2 U' r U' r' z' // cross
U2' R U' R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
y' R' U R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 L U' L' d L' U' L // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.85	49	4.52	56	5.16	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.67	16	3.43	20	4.28		Cross+1/F2L	52.6%	41.0%	44.4%
F2L	8.88	39	4.39	45	5.07		F2L/Total	81.8%	79.6%	80.4%
LL	1.97	10	5.08	11	5.58		LL/Total	18.2%	20.4%	19.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 L2 B2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 L2 D' B' U' F2 R' D' U F D B2 U2 L

x y' // inspection
U' x U' l' U2 x2 U' r U' r' z' // cross
U' U' R U' R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
y' R' U R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 L U' L' d L' U' L // 4th pair
U' U R U R' U R U' U' R' // OLL(CP)
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us





*Ernesto Gutiérrez Cuba* - 11.63 (7.93) 3x3 single - Cultural Open 2014


Spoiler: Reconstruction






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]TZSmJ0IUdSg[/youtubehd]


 B2 D2 R2 F2 L B2 R' B2 L2 F2 L' U B' R2 U' L2 U2 L F2 L'

y x2 // inspection
R U' R' D2 y R' // Xcross
L U2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
y L' U' L U L' U L U' y U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U' y L U2 L' U' L U L' // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U' U' R' // COLL
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.93	57	7.19	62	7.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.83	32	6.63	36	7.45		F2L/Total	60.9%	56.1%	58.1%
LL	3.10	25	8.06	26	8.39		LL/Total	39.1%	43.9%	41.9%

stats calculated with the timer issue removed
```



*Yuxuan Chen* - 15.33 3x3 av5 - Blizzard Town 2014


Spoiler: Reconstruction






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]qEs4cuFoovM[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 B U2 R U L R D B D2 B'

y x2 // inspection
D' U' L' U' R' F U' R2 // cross
y' U2 (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 1st pair
y' U R U' R' U2 y2' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' U R y' L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
U' x' R2 D2' R' U' R D2' R' U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.66	58	4.25	71	5.20	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.23	20	4.73	23	5.44		Cross+1/F2L	42.6%	52.6%	48.9%
F2L	9.92	38	3.83	47	4.74		F2L/Total	72.6%	65.5%	66.2%
LL	3.74	20	5.35	24	6.42		LL/Total	27.4%	34.5%	33.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 B U2 R U L R D B D2 B'

y x2 // inspection
D' U' L' U' l' U x' U' R2 // cross
U U y' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 1st pair
y' U R U' R' U y' U y' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' U R y' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U y' L U' L' // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
U' R x' R D2' R' U' R D' D' R' U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



B2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 U2 L' D R D B' D B' L' U2 F2 U2 R

y x2 // inspection
D R2 D F' D y R2 // cross
y' U R U R' d' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U' L d' L U L' // 2nd pair
y' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' L' U' L d' L U L' // 4th pair
U2' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
y U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R' R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	16.57	69	4.16	80	4.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.62	14	3.03	16	3.46		Cross+1/F2L	42.0%	29.8%	29.6%
F2L	10.99	47	4.28	54	4.91		F2L/Total	66.3%	68.1%	67.5%
LL	5.58	22	3.94	26	4.66		LL/Total	33.7%	31.9%	32.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 U2 L' D R D B' D B' L' U2 F2 U2 R

y x2 // inspection
D R2 D F' D y R2 // cross
U y' R U R' d' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U' L d' L U L' // 2nd pair
U U' y' L' L R U R' U R R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U U U y' L' U' L d' L U L' // 4th pair
U' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' y R' R R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R' R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



U L' U2 D2 F2 U2 L U' F B' R2 L B2 U' L U2 B2 U2

x // inspection
D R U x' D' M' x' // cross
R U' R' U' L U' L' // missed pair
U' R' U' R U2 y' r U' r' F // 1st pair
R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // OLL
U' y x' R U' R D2' R' U R D2 R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	16.50	68	4.12	82	4.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	6.27	23	3.67	27	4.31		Cross+1/F2L	57.7%	54.8%	52.9%
F2L	10.87	42	3.86	51	4.69		F2L/Total	65.9%	61.8%	62.2%
LL	5.63	26	4.62	31	5.51		LL/Total	34.1%	38.2%	37.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U L' U2 D2 F2 U2 L U' F B' R2 L B2 U' L U2 B2 U2

x // inspection
D R U x' D' M' x' // cross
U U' R U' R' U' L U' L' // missed pair
U' R' U' R U y' U r U' r' F // 1st pair
R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' y' y' y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' r U R' U' L' U R U' x' // OLL
U' y x' R U' R D2' R' U D D' R D D R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



D B D F2 R L U2 L2 B' U R' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2

y' // inspection
F' U' R' F D2' R2 // cross
U R U' R' U' R U R' L U' L' // 1st pair
R' U R U' R U R2' F R F' // 2nd pair
U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U L U y' R U' R' // 4th pair
r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U2 R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2' R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.54	78	5.02	86	5.53	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.97	16	4.03	18	4.53		Cross+1/F2L	38.2%	38.1%	37.5%
F2L	10.39	42	4.04	48	4.62		F2L/Total	66.9%	53.8%	55.8%
LL	5.15	36	6.99	38	7.38		LL/Total	33.1%	46.2%	44.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D B D F2 R L U2 L2 B' U R' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2

y' x // inspection
U' x' U' R' F D' D' R2 // cross
U R U' R' U' R U R' L U' L' // 1st pair
R' U R U' R U R' U' U R' F R F' // 2nd pair
U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' y' U y L' U L U y' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' U U2 R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' U' R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



B R' U2 B' U D B R2 L F2 D2 R L' U2 B2 D2 B2

y x // inspection
U' D' R' U2 x' D' // cross
U' R U' R' y R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U R' U2' R U R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U2' R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
l' U R U' R' U R U' x' R U R' U' R U R' // OLL(CP)
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.95	71	5.09	81	5.81	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.31	12	3.63	14	4.23		Cross+1/F2L	37.8%	29.3%	28.6%
F2L	8.75	41	4.69	49	5.60		F2L/Total	62.7%	57.7%	60.5%
LL	5.20	30	5.77	32	6.15		LL/Total	37.3%	42.3%	39.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B R' U2 B' U D B R2 L F2 D2 R L' U2 B2 D2 B2

y x // inspection
U' D' R' U2 x' D' // cross
U' R U' R' y R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U U L U' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' U' U' R' R2 U R' U2' R U R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U' y' R' U2' R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
l' U R U' R' U U' U R U' x' R U R' U' R U R' // OLL(CP)
U' U U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.33	72.33	4.72	83.00	5.41	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.52	17.00	3.76	19.67	4.35		Cross+1/F2L	45.2%	40.8%	39.9%
F2L	10.00	41.67	4.17	49.33	4.93		F2L/Total	65.3%	57.6%	59.4%
LL	5.33	30.67	5.76	33.67	6.32		LL/Total	34.7%	42.4%	40.6%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.24	68.80	4.51	80.00	5.25	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.48	17.00	3.79	19.60	4.38		Cross+1/F2L	44.0%	40.5%	39.4%
F2L	10.18	42.00	4.12	49.80	4.89		F2L/Total	66.8%	61.0%	62.3%
LL	5.06	26.80	5.30	30.20	5.97		LL/Total	33.2%	39.0%	37.8%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.66	58	5.09	71	5.81[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.31	12	4.73	14	5.44
F2L	8.75	38	4.69	47	5.60
LL	3.74	20	6.99	24	7.38
```






*Nathan Dwyer* - 8.13 3x3 single (unofficial)


Spoiler: Reconstruction






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]XxKjYRYD8Zs[/youtubehd]


 B2 R' F' R F' D B' F D B2 D2 L' D2 L' U L2 F' R2

x2 y // inspection
L U' R2 r U' r' // cross
R U' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' (U' R U R')2 U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U L U' L' U L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
y x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.13	56	6.89	62	7.63	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.85	13	7.03	13	7.03		Cross+1/F2L	36.9%	33.3%	31.7%
F2L	5.02	39	7.77	41	8.17		F2L/Total	61.7%	69.6%	66.1%
LL	3.11	17	5.47	21	6.75		LL/Total	38.3%	30.4%	33.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 R' F' R F' D B' F D B2 D2 L' D2 L' U L2 F' R2

x2 y // inspection
L U' R2 r U' r' // cross
R U' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' (U' R U R')2 U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U L U' L' U L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
y x R2 D D R U R' D D R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## oskarinmix (Feb 10, 2014)

Reconstruction Request

Dear friend. Could you Reconstruct my solve

This solve was Venezuelan NR 

Scramble D' F2 D' B2 U B2 D' L F R2 B2 L2 B2 L F' L2 R U2






Many Thanks in advance


----------



## Brest (Feb 10, 2014)

oskarinmix said:


> Reconstruction Request
> 
> Dear friend. Could you Reconstruct my solve
> 
> ...



*Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras* - 12.34 3x3 NR single - Republica Dominicana Open 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]eA9xkVUQQ20[/youtubehd]


 D' F2 D' B2 U B2 D' L F R2 B2 L2 B2 L F' L2 R U2

x' // inspection
R' U2 (z' x') D' R' D' // cross
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
L U2' L2' U' L // 2nd pair
y2 U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y2' R' U' R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
U R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.34	55	4.46	68	5.51	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.37	14	4.15	16	4.75		Cross+1/F2L	45.4%	46.7%	41.0%
F2L	7.42	30	4.04	39	5.26		F2L/Total	60.1%	54.5%	57.4%
LL	4.92	25	5.08	29	5.89		LL/Total	39.9%	45.5%	42.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 D' B2 U B2 D' L F R2 B2 L2 B2 L F' L2 R U2

x' // inspection
R R2' U2 (z' x') D' R' D' // cross
U U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
L U' U' L' L' U' L // 2nd pair
y U' y R U R' // 3rd pair
y' y' R' U' R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
U R U' U' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U' U' R // OLL
U2 R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## MrDemir (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Brest ; 

Can you reconstruct these 4 solves ; 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA6alKNnzuU


----------



## Brest (Feb 10, 2014)

MrDemir said:


> Hi Brest ;
> 
> Can you reconstruct these 4 solves ;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA6alKNnzuU



*Ege Demir* - 4 sub13 3x3 solves (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]wA6alKNnzuU[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 F' L2 U R2 U' B L B F2 R2

r D2' L y' L u' L u // cross
U' R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
y U' R' U' R U' y R U R' // 2nd pair
y U2' R U' R' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.74	44	3.45	53	4.16	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.36	15	4.46	16	4.76		Cross+1/F2L	37.4%	39.5%	36.4%
F2L	8.98	38	4.23	44	4.90		F2L/Total	70.5%	86.4%	83.0%
LL	3.76	6	1.60	9	2.39		LL/Total	29.5%	13.6%	17.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 F' L2 U R2 U' B L B F2 R2

r D2' L y' L u' L u // cross
U' R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
y U' R' U' R U' y R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' U' R U' R' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2 x R' U R' D D R U' R' D D (R l) U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



D2 U2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 L2 B2 L B' L2 F D' L' D2 F U L

x' y // inspection
D R D R' // cross
y R U' R' U2 L' U L // 1st pair
U R U' R' U y L' U L // 2nd pair
y' U R' U' R U2' L U L' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' f R U R' U' f' // EO
r U R' U' r' F R F' // CO(CP)
U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.49	58	4.64	65	5.20	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.88	11	2.84	13	3.35		Cross+1/F2L	44.3%	28.2%	28.9%
F2L	8.76	39	4.45	45	5.14		F2L/Total	70.1%	67.2%	69.2%
LL	3.73	19	5.09	20	5.36		LL/Total	29.9%	32.8%	30.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 U2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 L2 B2 L B' L2 F D' L' D2 F U L

x' y // inspection
D R D R' // cross
y R U' R' U U r' F r // 1st pair
U R U' R' U y r' F r // 2nd pair
U y' R' U' R U' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' f R U R' U' f' // EO
U U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // CO(CP)
U U' U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



F B2 R' L' F U2 B2 U' B L2 B2 U D2 B2 U D2 L2 U' L2 B2

r2 U' r' y R2 U2' y' R2 // cross
U R U R' L U' L' // 1st pair
U L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U R U' y R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2 R' U2' R U R' U2' z U R' D R U' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.57	49	4.24	57	4.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.18	12	2.87	16	3.83		Cross+1/F2L	55.4%	40.0%	43.2%
F2L	7.55	30	3.97	37	4.90		F2L/Total	65.3%	61.2%	64.9%
LL	4.02	19	4.73	20	4.98		LL/Total	34.7%	38.8%	35.1%

statistics do not include +2 penalty
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F B2 R' L' F U2 B2 U' B L2 B2 U D2 B2 U D2 L2 U' L2 B2

r2 U' r' y R2 U' U' y' R2 // cross
U R U R' L U' L' // 1st pair
U r' F r // 2nd pair
R' U R U' y R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2 R' U2' R U R' U2' z U R' D R U' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



F B2 R' L' F U2 B2 U' B L2 B2 U D2 B2 U D2 L2 U' L2 B2

x2 y // inspection
r' U D' F r D2 // cross
U R U2 R2' F R F' // 1st pair
L' U L // 2nd pair
d' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' // 4th pair
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



L2 F2 R2 F L2 F D2 B2 F U2 L' D' F R2 U' F' U B R2 F'

x y // inspection
U2 L F' y U' R' F R D2' // cross
U R' U R y' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
d R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' f R U R' U' f' // OLL(CP)
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.33	43	3.80	49	4.32	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.15	15	3.61	17	4.10		Cross+1/F2L	43.4%	42.9%	42.5%
F2L	9.57	35	3.66	40	4.18		F2L/Total	84.5%	81.4%	81.6%
LL	1.76	8	4.55	9	5.11		LL/Total	15.5%	18.6%	18.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 F2 R2 F L2 F D2 B2 F U2 L' D' F R2 U' F' U B R2 F'

x y // inspection
U2 L F' y U' R' F R D2' // cross
U R' U R y' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
d R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' f R U R' U' f' // OLL(CP)
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Mean (4/4)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.03	48.50	4.03	56.00	4.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.89	13.25	3.40	15.50	3.98		Cross+1/F2L	44.7%	37.3%	37.3%
F2L	8.72	35.50	4.07	41.50	4.76		F2L/Total	72.4%	73.2%	74.1%
LL	3.32	13.00	3.92	14.50	4.37		LL/Total	27.6%	26.8%	25.9%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.33	43	4.64	49	5.20[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.36	11	4.46	13	4.76
F2L	7.55	30	4.45	37	5.14
LL	1.76	6	5.09	9	5.36
```

statistics do not include +2 penalty


----------



## MrDemir (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks a lot Brest


----------



## Brest (Feb 15, 2014)

BvG Winter 2013

A YouTube based cubing competition created by:

JSBcuber - JustKeepCubing - evilpotato1216



Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 2x2x2






Spoiler: Girls



1st place - *Samantha Raskind* (evilpotato1216)


Spoiler: 3.61 2x2 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]hThjaxuHlhY[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U' R F U R F2 U' F2 U R2

y x // inspection
R U R2' // layer
U F R' F' R U2 R U2' R' U2 // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.59	13	5.02	13	5.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.46	3	6.52	3	6.52		Face/Total	17.8%	23.1%	23.1%
Finish	2.13	10	4.69	10	4.69		Finish/Total	82.2%	76.9%	76.9%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 F U R2 F' R F' R' U' F

x' y' // inspection
U2 R' F' R2 U R' // face
R2' F2 R2 // layer
U' U U R' U2 R y R' U R' U' R U' R // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	4.35	20	4.60	23	5.29	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.94	6	6.38	6	6.38		Face/Total	21.6%	30.0%	26.1%
Finish	3.41	14	4.11	17	4.99		Finish/Total	78.4%	70.0%	73.9%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 F2 R U R U' F2 U F

y // inspection
U R' U R' U' R // face
R2' F2 R2 // layer
U y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	3.72	24	6.45	25	6.72	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.05	6	5.71	6	5.71		Face/Total	28.2%	25.0%	24.0%
Finish	2.67	18	6.74	19	7.12		Finish/Total	71.8%	75.0%	76.0%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U R' U R2 U F R F' R'

U' R' U R U' R' // layer
F R U R' U' F' U2 // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.75	13	4.73	13	4.73	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.62	6	9.68	6	9.68		Face/Total	22.5%	46.2%	46.2%
Finish	2.13	7	3.29	7	3.29		Finish/Total	77.5%	53.8%	53.8%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U F' U2 R' U R' F2 U F'

x y' // inspection
F' U R' F' R U R U2' R' U R U' R' // face
R2' F2 R2 // layer
U2' R' F2 R U R' F' R U2 L F' L' F U' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.65	32	4.81	37	5.56	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	2.03	13	6.40	15	7.39		Face/Total	30.5%	40.6%	40.5%
Finish	4.62	19	4.11	22	4.76		Finish/Total	69.5%	59.4%	59.5%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.61	19.00	5.27	20.33	5.64	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.87	6.00	6.90	6.00	6.90		Face/Total	24.1%	31.6%	29.5%
Finish	2.74	13.00	4.75	14.33	5.24		Finish/Total	75.9%	68.4%	70.5%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.01	20.40	5.08	22.20	5.53	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.02	6.80	6.67	7.20	7.06		Face/Total	25.4%	33.3%	32.4%
Finish	2.99	13.60	4.55	15.00	5.01		Finish/Total	74.6%	66.7%	67.6%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.59	13	6.45	13	6.72[/COLOR]

Face	0.46	3	9.68	3	9.68
Finish	2.13	7	6.74	7	7.12
```






 2nd place - *Sydney Weaver* (SirWaffleAndWavler)


Spoiler: 4.69 2x2 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]QnvDjW8DjfM[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U' R F U R F2 U' F2 U R2

x' // inspection
U2 R' U R2 // layer
U x R U L F' U2 L' U R' U' L U' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.26	16	4.91	19	5.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.83	4	4.82	5	6.02		Face/Total	25.5%	25.0%	26.3%
Finish	2.43	12	4.94	14	5.76		Finish/Total	74.5%	75.0%	73.7%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 F U R2 F' R F' R' U' F

y' // inspection
L U2' L' U3 R U' R' // layer
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
R' F2 R U L' U2 R U' L U R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.45	27	4.95	33	6.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.81	7	3.87	10	5.52		Face/Total	33.2%	25.9%	30.3%
Finish	3.64	20	5.49	23	6.32		Finish/Total	66.8%	74.1%	69.7%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 F2 R U R U' F2 U F

z y2 // inspection
R' F R U' R2' U R // layer
R U R' U R U2 R' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.08	16	5.19	18	5.84	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.13	7	6.19	8	7.08		Face/Total	36.7%	43.8%	44.4%
Finish	1.95	9	4.62	10	5.13		Finish/Total	63.3%	56.3%	55.6%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U R' U R2 U F R F' R'

y2 z // inspection
U' R2 U2 R U' R' // layer
R U R' U' L' U R U' x' // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U L' U' x' R U R' U' L' U R U' x' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.65	33	5.84	38	6.73	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.14	6	5.26	7	6.14		Face/Total	20.2%	18.2%	18.4%
Finish	4.51	27	5.99	31	6.87		Finish/Total	79.8%	81.8%	81.6%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U F' U2 R' U R' F2 U' F'

y2 z // inspection
U L' U L U2' x U R2' U' L // layer
U2 L' U L U R' U' F' U R // OLL
L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.36	30	5.60	36	6.72	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	2.10	9	4.29	12	5.71		Face/Total	39.2%	30.0%	33.3%
Finish	3.26	21	6.44	24	7.36		Finish/Total	60.8%	70.0%	66.7%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.69	24.33	5.19	29.33	6.25	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.58	6.67	4.22	9.00	5.70		Face/Total	33.7%	27.4%	30.7%
Finish	3.11	17.67	5.68	20.33	6.54		Finish/Total	66.3%	72.6%	69.3%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.56	24.40	5.35	28.80	6.32	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.40	6.60	4.71	8.40	5.99		Face/Total	30.7%	27.0%	29.2%
Finish	3.16	17.80	5.64	20.40	6.46		Finish/Total	69.3%	73.0%	70.8%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.08	16	5.84	18	6.73[/COLOR]

Face	0.83	4	6.19	5	7.08
Finish	1.95	9	6.44	10	7.36
```






 3rd place - *Emily Wang* (Emily W.)


Spoiler: 5.39 2x2 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]LixVrPPx724[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U' R F U R F2 U' F2 U R2

y2 x // inspection
L U' L' U L // face
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
D' R2 U' B2 U2' R2' U' R2 // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.87	22	4.52	24	4.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.87	5	5.75	5	5.75		Face/Total	17.9%	22.7%	20.8%
Finish	4.00	17	4.25	19	4.75		Finish/Total	82.1%	77.3%	79.2%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 F U R2 F' R F' R' U' F

x' y' // inspection
U2' R U' R' // face
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 z2' R U' R F2 R' U R' U2 // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.74	22	3.83	25	4.36	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.83	4	4.82	5	6.02		Face/Total	14.5%	18.2%	20.0%
Finish	4.91	18	3.67	20	4.07		Finish/Total	85.5%	81.8%	80.0%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 F2 R U R U' F2 U F

z' // inspection
R' U R' U' R // face
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' z2 R U' R F2 R' U R' // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.55	19	3.42	20	3.60	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.80	5	6.25	5	6.25		Face/Total	14.4%	26.3%	25.0%
Finish	4.75	14	2.95	15	3.16		Finish/Total	85.6%	73.7%	75.0%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U R' U R2 U F R F' R'

U' R' U R U' R' // layer
F R U R' U' F' U2 // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.52	16	6.35	17	6.75	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.76	9	11.84	9	11.84		Face/Total	30.2%	56.3%	52.9%
Finish	1.76	7	3.98	8	4.55		Finish/Total	69.8%	43.8%	47.1%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U F' U2 R' U R' F2 U' F'

y x2 // inspection
U' R U y U' L' U L // face
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
z2' R U' R F2 R' U R' U2 // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.52	22	3.37	25	3.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.43	7	4.90	8	5.59		Face/Total	21.9%	31.8%	32.0%
Finish	5.09	15	2.95	17	3.34		Finish/Total	78.1%	68.2%	68.0%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.39	21.00	3.90	23.00	4.27	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.83	4.67	5.60	5.00	6.00		Face/Total	15.5%	22.2%	21.7%
Finish	4.55	16.33	3.59	18.00	3.95		Finish/Total	84.5%	77.8%	78.3%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.04	20.20	4.01	22.20	4.40	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.94	6.00	6.40	6.40	6.82		Face/Total	18.6%	29.7%	28.8%
Finish	4.10	14.20	3.46	15.80	3.85		Finish/Total	81.4%	70.3%	71.2%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.52	16	6.35	17	6.75[/COLOR]

Face	0.76	4	11.84	5	11.84
Finish	1.76	7	4.25	8	4.75
```






 4th place - *Tanya Gupta*


Spoiler: 5.43 2x2 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]O4t4_OKMj0E[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U' R F U R F2 U' F2 U R2

x' y // inspection
F R U R' // face
U' D2 (R L) F' U2 x U2 R2 U' R2' // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.28	13	3.04	15	3.50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.99	4	4.04	4	4.04		Face/Total	23.1%	30.8%	26.7%
Finish	3.29	9	2.74	11	3.34		Finish/Total	76.9%	69.2%	73.3%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 F U R2 F' R F' R' U' F

x' y' // inspection
U2 R U' R' // face
U R U R' U' L' U L F' // OLL
x2 U2' R U' R F2 R' U R' U2 // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.14	22	4.28	26	5.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.86	4	4.65	5	5.81		Face/Total	16.7%	18.2%	19.2%
Finish	4.28	18	4.21	21	4.91		Finish/Total	83.3%	81.8%	80.8%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 F2 R U R U' F2 U F

y x2 // inspection
U' x' U2 R U' R' // face
U2' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
y' U2' (R L) F' U2 x U2 R2 U' R2' // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.61	20	3.57	28	4.99	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.12	5	4.46	7	6.25		Face/Total	20.0%	25.0%	25.0%
Finish	4.49	15	3.34	21	4.68		Finish/Total	80.0%	75.0%	75.0%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U R' U R2 U F R F' R'

R' R U R' U' R U2' R' U' R U R' // layer
y F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' L' U L F' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.55	30	5.41	32	5.77	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.69	12	7.10	13	7.69		Face/Total	30.5%	40.0%	40.6%
Finish	3.86	18	4.66	19	4.92		Finish/Total	69.5%	60.0%	59.4%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U F' U2 R' U R' F2 U' F'

y' x // inspection
F U R U2 R' U' R U R' // face
U' L' U' L' U R U' L U x' // OLL
y2 (R2 U' U R2') R U' R F2 R' U R' U2 // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.30	30	3.61	33	3.98	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.54	9	5.84	10	6.49		Face/Total	18.6%	30.0%	30.3%
Finish	6.76	21	3.11	23	3.40		Finish/Total	81.4%	70.0%	69.7%
```






 5th place - *Julianna Bennett* (JSBcuber)


Spoiler: 5.51 2x2 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]11i1VVUCpss[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U' R F U R F2 U' F2 U R2

x' // inspection
U' R2 D' U R U' R' // layer
R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 F U R2 F' R F' R' U' F

x' // inspection
U L' U' L // face
U2 F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
y' U' L D' R U2 R' D L' U // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.43	25	4.60	26	4.79	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.62	4	6.45	4	6.45		Face/Total	11.4%	16.0%	15.4%
Finish	4.81	21	4.37	22	4.57		Finish/Total	88.6%	84.0%	84.6%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 F2 R U R U' F2 U F

y2 z // inspection
L' U L' U' L // face
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
y2 L D' R U2 R' D L' U' // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.17	27	3.77	28	3.91	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.42	7	4.93	7	4.93		Face/Total	19.8%	25.9%	25.0%
Finish	5.75	20	3.48	21	3.65		Finish/Total	80.2%	74.1%	75.0%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U R' U R2 U F R F' R'

R' y L' U' L U L' U' L // layer
U R U R' U' L' U R U' x' // OLL
U2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.69	32	5.62	35	6.15	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	2.00	8	4.00	9	4.50		Face/Total	35.1%	25.0%	25.7%
Finish	3.69	24	6.50	26	7.05		Finish/Total	64.9%	75.0%	74.3%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U F' U2 R' U R' F2 U' F'

y x2 // inspection
U' R y L' U L // face
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
L D' R U2 R' D L' U2 // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.41	20	3.70	22	4.07	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.24	5	4.03	6	4.84		Face/Total	22.9%	25.0%	27.3%
Finish	4.17	15	3.60	16	3.84		Finish/Total	77.1%	75.0%	72.7%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.51	25.67	4.66	27.67	5.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.29	5.67	4.40	6.33	4.92		Face/Total	23.4%	22.1%	22.9%
Finish	4.22	20.00	4.74	21.33	5.05		Finish/Total	76.6%	77.9%	77.1%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.72	26.80	4.69	28.40	4.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.35	6.20	4.61	6.60	4.90		Face/Total	23.5%	23.1%	23.2%
Finish	4.37	20.60	4.71	21.80	4.99		Finish/Total	76.5%	76.9%	76.8%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.89	20	6.13	22	6.34[/COLOR]

Face	0.62	4	6.45	4	6.45
Finish	3.44	15	6.69	16	7.05
```






 6th place - *Alese Devin* (JustKeepCubing)


Spoiler: 5.96 2x2 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]7ByL30nXhDo[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U' R F U R F2 U' F2 U R2

x' // inspection
R2' L' U R U' // face
x' y' U R2 U' B2 U2' R2' U' R2 // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.77	13	3.45	17	4.51	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.92	5	5.43	5	5.43		Face/Total	24.4%	38.5%	29.4%
Finish	2.85	8	2.81	12	4.21		Finish/Total	75.6%	61.5%	70.6%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 F U R2 F' R F' R' U' F

x' y' // inspection
U L' U L F' // face
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U2' R2 U' B2 U2' R2' U' R2 U' // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.70	21	3.68	24	4.21	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.85	5	5.88	5	5.88		Face/Total	14.9%	23.8%	20.8%
Finish	4.85	16	3.30	19	3.92		Finish/Total	85.1%	76.2%	79.2%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 F2 R U R U' F2 U F

y x2 // inspection
U' x' U L' U R U' // face
x' U2' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
y' U R2 U' B2 U2' R2' U' R2 U // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.43	26	4.04	32	4.98	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.09	6	5.50	7	6.42		Face/Total	17.0%	23.1%	21.9%
Finish	5.34	20	3.75	25	4.68		Finish/Total	83.0%	76.9%	78.1%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U R' U R2 U F R F' R'

z y2 // inspection
R2 U R' // face
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R U' R F2 R2' R U R' U2' // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.74	20	3.48	21	3.66	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.64	3	4.69	3	4.69		Face/Total	11.1%	15.0%	14.3%
Finish	5.10	17	3.33	18	3.53		Finish/Total	88.9%	85.0%	85.7%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U F' U2 R' U R' F2 U' F'

y x2 // inspection
U' R U R U R' // face
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
x2 y R U' R F2 R' U R' U' // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.80	26	3.33	30	3.85	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.93	9	4.66	10	5.18		Face/Total	24.7%	34.6%	33.3%
Finish	5.87	17	2.90	20	3.41		Finish/Total	75.3%	65.4%	66.7%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.96	22.33	3.75	25.67	4.31	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.86	4.67	5.43	5.00	5.81		Face/Total	14.4%	20.9%	19.5%
Finish	5.10	17.67	3.47	20.67	4.05		Finish/Total	85.6%	79.1%	80.5%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.89	21.20	3.60	24.80	4.21	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.09	5.60	5.16	6.00	5.52		Face/Total	18.4%	26.4%	24.2%
Finish	4.80	15.60	3.25	18.80	3.92		Finish/Total	81.6%	73.6%	75.8%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.77	13	4.04	17	4.98[/COLOR]

Face	0.64	3	5.88	3	6.42
Finish	2.85	8	3.75	12	4.68
```












Spoiler: Boys



1st place - *Christopher Olson* (cyotheking)


Spoiler: 1.38 2x2 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]-eylLJBqJhg[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U' R F U R F2 U' F2 U R2

y x // inspection
R U R' // layer
y R' F' R U2 R U2' R' U' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.28	11	8.59	12	9.37	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.33	3	9.09	3	9.09		Face/Total	25.8%	27.3%	25.0%
Finish	0.95	8	8.42	9	9.47		Finish/Total	74.2%	72.7%	75.0%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 F U R2 F' R F' R' U' F

x y' // inspection
R2' U' R // face
U R' F R2 U' R2' F R U2 // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.26	12	9.52	12	9.52	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.40	3	7.50	3	7.50		Face/Total	31.7%	25.0%	25.0%
Finish	0.86	9	10.47	9	10.47		Finish/Total	68.3%	75.0%	75.0%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 F2 R U R U' F2 U F

x' y' // inspection
R' U R' F' R // face
x U' R' U R U' F R U R U' B // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.61	16	9.94	17	10.56	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.49	5	10.20	5	10.20		Face/Total	30.4%	31.3%	29.4%
Finish	1.12	11	9.82	12	10.71		Finish/Total	69.6%	68.8%	70.6%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U R' U R2 U F R F' R'

U R' F R F' R U R' U R' U2' // finish
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.24	11	8.87	11	8.87[/COLOR]
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U F' U2 R' U R' F2 U' F'

z y2 // inspection
R' U R2 // face
y' R U' R' F R U' R' R' F R U // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.89	13	6.88	15	7.94	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.51	3	5.88	3	5.88		Face/Total	27.0%	23.1%	20.0%
Finish	1.38	10	7.25	12	8.70		Finish/Total	73.0%	76.9%	80.0%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.38	13.00	9.40	13.67	9.88	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.41	3.67	9.02	3.67	9.02		Face/Total	29.4%	28.2%	26.8%
Finish	0.98	9.33	9.56	10.00	10.24		Finish/Total	70.6%	71.8%	73.2%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.46	12.60	8.65	13.40	9.20	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.35	2.80	8.09	2.80	8.09		Face/Total	23.8%	22.2%	20.9%
Finish	1.11	9.80	8.83	10.60	9.55		Finish/Total	76.2%	77.8%	79.1%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.24	11	9.94	11	10.56[/COLOR]

Face	0.33	3	10.20	3	10.20
Finish	0.86	8	10.47	9	10.71
```






 2nd place - *Rami Sbahi* (INSANEcuber)


Spoiler: 1.79 2x2 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]aXRYbjkLfDI[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



z2 U' R F U R F2 U' F2 U R2

y x // inspection
R U R2' // layer
U F R' F' R U2 R U2' R' U2 // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.57	13	8.28	13	8.28	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.43	3	6.98	3	6.98		Face/Total	27.4%	23.1%	23.1%
Finish	1.14	10	8.77	10	8.77		Finish/Total	72.6%	76.9%	76.9%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



z2 U2 F U R2 F' R F' R' U' F

y2 x // inspection
U R' U' R // face
y' R U' R2' F R2 U' R' U // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.36	12	8.82	12	8.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.37	4	10.81	4	10.81		Face/Total	27.2%	33.3%	33.3%
Finish	0.99	8	8.08	8	8.08		Finish/Total	72.8%	66.7%	66.7%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



z2 R2 F2 R U R U' F2 U F

y' x // inspection
U' F' R2 U' R2' // layer
R' U R' U2' R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.37	17	7.17	17	7.17	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.97	5	5.15	5	5.15		Face/Total	40.9%	29.4%	29.4%
Finish	1.40	12	8.57	12	8.57		Finish/Total	59.1%	70.6%	70.6%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



z2 U R' U R2 U F R F' R'

U' R' U R U' R' // layer
F R U R' U' F' U2 // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.59	13	8.18	13	8.18	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.73	6	8.22	6	8.22		Face/Total	45.9%	46.2%	46.2%
Finish	0.86	7	8.14	7	8.14		Finish/Total	54.1%	53.8%	53.8%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



z2 U F' U2 R' U R' F2 U' F'

y x2 // inspection
U' R U R U R' // face
(y' x) U' R' U (L R) U R' U' R U R' // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.20	16	7.27	17	7.73	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.84	6	7.14	6	7.14		Face/Total	38.2%	37.5%	35.3%
Finish	1.36	10	7.35	11	8.09		Finish/Total	61.8%	62.5%	64.7%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.79	14.00	7.84	14.33	8.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.67	5.00	7.50	5.00	7.50		Face/Total	37.3%	35.7%	34.9%
Finish	1.12	9.00	8.04	9.33	8.33		Finish/Total	62.7%	64.3%	65.1%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.82	14.20	7.81	14.40	7.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.67	4.80	7.19	4.80	7.19		Face/Total	36.7%	33.8%	33.3%
Finish	1.15	9.40	8.17	9.60	8.35		Finish/Total	63.3%	66.2%	66.7%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.36	12	8.82	12	8.82[/COLOR]

Face	0.37	3	10.81	3	10.81
Finish	0.86	7	8.77	7	8.77
```






 3rd place - *Lucas Etter* (lucascube)


Spoiler: 2.06 2x2 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]0mP_9d7IsJw[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



zU' R F U R F2 U' F2 U R2

y x // inspection
R U R2' // layer
U F R' F' R U2 R U2' R' U2 // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.66	13	7.83	13	7.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.34	3	8.82	3	8.82		Face/Total	20.5%	23.1%	23.1%
Finish	1.32	10	7.58	10	7.58		Finish/Total	79.5%	76.9%	76.9%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 F U R2 F' R F' R' U' F

x y' // inspection
R2' U' R // face
U R' F R2 U' R2 F R U2 // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.58	12	7.59	13	8.23	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.28	3	10.71	3	10.71		Face/Total	17.7%	25.0%	23.1%
Finish	1.30	9	6.92	10	7.69		Finish/Total	82.3%	75.0%	76.9%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 F2 R U R U' F2 U F

z' // inspection
R' U R' U' R // face
U y' R' U R' U' R U' R' U' F2 R2 U2' // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.95	17	8.72	19	9.74	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.39	5	12.82	5	12.82		Face/Total	20.0%	29.4%	26.3%
Finish	1.56	12	7.69	14	8.97		Finish/Total	80.0%	70.6%	73.7%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U R' U R2 U F R F' R'

y2 z // inspection
R' U' R' U R' // face
U2 U' R U R' U' U R U' R' // missed CLL
U2 R' F' R U R U' R' F // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.03	24	7.92	24	7.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.46	5	10.87	5	10.87		Face/Total	15.2%	20.8%	20.8%
Finish	2.57	19	7.39	19	7.39		Finish/Total	84.8%	79.2%	79.2%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U F' U2 R' U R' F2 U' F'

z // inspection
R' F (R L) // face
y U2' L' U L F' R' F R2 U' R' U' // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.58	14	5.43	16	6.20	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.22	3	13.64	3	13.64		Face/Total	8.5%	21.4%	18.8%
Finish	2.36	11	4.66	13	5.51		Finish/Total	91.5%	78.6%	81.3%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.06	14.67	7.11	16.00	7.75	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.32	3.67	11.58	3.67	11.58		Face/Total	15.3%	25.0%	22.9%
Finish	1.75	11.00	6.30	12.33	7.06		Finish/Total	84.7%	75.0%	77.1%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.16	16.00	7.41	17.00	7.87	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.34	3.80	11.24	3.80	11.24		Face/Total	15.6%	23.8%	22.4%
Finish	1.82	12.20	6.70	13.20	7.24		Finish/Total	84.4%	76.3%	77.6%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.58	12	8.72	13	9.74[/COLOR]

Face	0.22	3	13.64	3	13.64
Finish	1.30	9	7.69	10	8.97
```






 4th place - *Isaac Sanchez* (Saai san)


Spoiler: 2.13 2x2 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]iTK7VdeLiqs[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U' R F U R F2 U' F2 U R2

y2 z // inspection
U R U L' // face
U R2 U' B2 U2' R2' U' R2 // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.71	12	7.02	12	7.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.59	4	6.78	4	6.78		Face/Total	34.5%	33.3%	33.3%
Finish	1.12	8	7.14	8	7.14		Finish/Total	65.5%	66.7%	66.7%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 F U R2 F' R F' R' U' F

x y' // inspection
R2 U' R // face
U R U' R2' F R2 U' R' U2 // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.41	12	8.51	12	8.51	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.55	3	5.45	3	5.45		Face/Total	39.0%	25.0%	25.0%
Finish	0.86	9	10.47	9	10.47		Finish/Total	61.0%	75.0%	75.0%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 F2 R U R U' F2 U F

y2 z // inspection
L' U L' U' R // face
U' R' U R U' x' U F R U R' U // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.85	16	5.61	17	5.96	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.93	5	5.38	5	5.38		Face/Total	32.6%	31.3%	29.4%
Finish	1.92	11	5.73	12	6.25		Finish/Total	67.4%	68.8%	70.6%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U R' U R2 U F R F' R'

U' R' U R U' R' // layer
U2 F U R U' R' F' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.84	13	7.07	13	7.07	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.60	6	10.00	6	10.00		Face/Total	32.6%	46.2%	46.2%
Finish	1.24	7	5.65	7	5.65		Finish/Total	67.4%	53.8%	53.8%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U F' U2 R' U R' F2 U' F'

z // inspection
L' U L2' // face
U2 (y x) R' U R U' R' U R x' R U' R' U' // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.15	14	4.44	17	5.40	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.00	3	3.00	3	3.00		Face/Total	31.7%	21.4%	17.6%
Finish	2.15	11	5.12	14	6.51		Finish/Total	68.3%	78.6%	82.4%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.13	13.67	6.41	14.00	6.56	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.71	5.00	7.08	5.00	7.08		Face/Total	33.1%	36.6%	35.7%
Finish	1.43	8.67	6.07	9.00	6.31		Finish/Total	66.9%	63.4%	64.3%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.19	13.40	6.11	14.20	6.48	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.73	4.20	5.72	4.20	5.72		Face/Total	33.5%	31.3%	29.6%
Finish	1.46	9.20	6.31	10.00	6.86		Finish/Total	66.5%	68.7%	70.4%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]					
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.41	12	8.51	12	8.51[/COLOR]

Face	0.55	3	10.00	3	10.00
Finish	0.86	7	10.47	7	10.47
```






 5th place - *Rolando* (YjkZHTAun6s)


Spoiler: 2.34 2x2 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]YjkZHTAun6s[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U' R F U R F2 U' F2 U R2

y x // inspection
R U R2' // layer
U F R' F' R U2 R U2' R' U2 // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.82	13	4.61	14	4.96	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.77	3	3.90	4	5.19		Face/Total	27.3%	23.1%	28.6%
Finish	2.05	10	4.88	10	4.88		Finish/Total	72.7%	76.9%	71.4%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 F U R2 F' R F' R' U' F

x y' // inspection
R2' U' R // face
U R' F R2 U' R2' F R U' U2 (U) // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.00	13	6.50	13	6.50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.48	3	6.25	3	6.25		Face/Total	24.0%	23.1%	23.1%
Finish	1.52	10	6.58	10	6.58		Finish/Total	76.0%	76.9%	76.9%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 F2 R U R U' F2 U F

z y2 // inspection
R U R' U R' U' R // face
U R U (R' L') U' R U R' U' R x' // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.41	17	7.05	18	7.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.90	7	7.78	7	7.78		Face/Total	37.3%	41.2%	38.9%
Finish	1.51	10	6.62	11	7.28		Finish/Total	62.7%	58.8%	61.1%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U R' U R2 U F R F' R'

z // inspection
L2 U L' // face
R U R' U' R B2 R' U R U' R' // EG-2
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.96	14	7.14	14	7.14	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.55	3	5.45	3	5.45		Face/Total	28.1%	21.4%	21.4%
Finish	1.41	11	7.80	11	7.80		Finish/Total	71.9%	78.6%	78.6%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U F' U2 R' U R' F2 U' F'

z y2 // inspection
R' U R2 // face
y' U2' L' U R U' R' U x' R2 U' R' U' // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.60	14	5.38	16	6.15	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.63	3	4.76	3	4.76		Face/Total	24.2%	21.4%	18.8%
Finish	1.97	11	5.58	13	6.60		Finish/Total	75.8%	78.6%	81.3%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.34	14.67	6.28	15.67	6.70	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.67	4.33	6.47	4.33	6.47		Face/Total	28.7%	29.5%	27.7%
Finish	1.67	10.33	6.20	11.33	6.80		Finish/Total	71.3%	70.5%	72.3%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.36	14.20	6.02	15.00	6.36	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.67	3.80	5.71	4.00	6.01		Face/Total	28.2%	26.8%	26.7%
Finish	1.69	10.40	6.15	11.00	6.50		Finish/Total	71.8%	73.2%	73.3%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.96	13	7.14	13	7.47[/COLOR]

Face	0.48	3	7.78	3	7.78
Finish	1.41	10	7.80	10	7.80
```






 6th place - *Jonah Chen* (TRI CUBER)


Spoiler: 2.86 2x2 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]E3GYHoviIDA[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U' R F U R F2 U' F2 U R2

y x // inspection
R U R2' // layer
y x U R' U' x' R U2' R U2' R' U' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.72	12	4.41	15	5.51	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.97	3	3.09	3	3.09		Face/Total	35.7%	25.0%	20.0%
Finish	1.75	9	5.14	12	6.86		Finish/Total	64.3%	75.0%	80.0%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 F U R2 F' R F' R' U' F

x y' // inspection
R2' U' R // face
U R' F R2 U' R2' F R U2 // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.21	12	5.43	12	5.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.60	3	5.00	3	5.00		Face/Total	27.1%	25.0%	25.0%
Finish	1.61	9	5.59	9	5.59		Finish/Total	72.9%	75.0%	75.0%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 F2 R U R U' F2 U F

y // inspection
U R' U R' U' R // face
U2' R U' R x' D2' L' U R' U2' // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.58	15	4.19	16	4.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.66	6	3.61	6	3.61		Face/Total	46.4%	40.0%	37.5%
Finish	1.92	9	4.69	10	5.21		Finish/Total	53.6%	60.0%	62.5%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U R' U R2 U F R F' R'

U' R' U R U' R' // layer
F R U R' U' F' U2' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.28	13	5.70	13	5.70	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.83	6	7.23	6	7.23		Face/Total	36.4%	46.2%	46.2%
Finish	1.45	7	4.83	7	4.83		Finish/Total	63.6%	53.8%	53.8%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U F' U2 R' U R' F2 U' F'

z y2 // inspection
U2' R U' R' U R // face
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2' R U' R x' D2' L' U R' U' // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.88	24	4.92	25	5.12	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.97	6	6.19	6	6.19		Face/Total	19.9%	25.0%	24.0%
Finish	3.91	18	4.60	19	4.86		Finish/Total	80.1%	75.0%	76.0%

statistics do not include +2 penalty
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.86	13.33	4.66	14.67	5.13	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.15	5.00	4.34	5.00	4.34		Face/Total	40.3%	37.5%	34.1%
Finish	1.71	8.33	4.88	9.67	5.66		Finish/Total	59.7%	62.5%	65.9%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.13	15.20	4.85	16.20	5.17	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.01	4.80	4.77	4.80	4.77		Face/Total	32.1%	31.6%	29.6%
Finish	2.13	10.40	4.89	11.40	5.36		Finish/Total	67.9%	68.4%	70.4%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.21	12	5.70	12	5.70[/COLOR]

Face	0.60	3	7.23	3	7.23
Finish	1.45	7	5.59	7	6.86
```

statistics do not include +2 penalty





 7th place - *Arlo Sims* (CubeCentury)


Spoiler: 3.06 2x2 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]QQb2yVP952A[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U' R F U R F2 U' F2 U R2

y' x' // inspection
L U L2' // layer
U' F L' U' L U2' R U2 R' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.59	12	4.63	12	4.63	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.68	3	4.41	3	4.41		Face/Total	26.3%	25.0%	25.0%
Finish	1.91	9	4.71	9	4.71		Finish/Total	73.7%	75.0%	75.0%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 F U R2 F' R F' R' U' F

y2 z // inspection
U' (L' R') U R' U2' (R L) // layer
U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' U2' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.02	17	4.23	18	4.48	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.67	6	3.59	6	3.59		Face/Total	41.5%	35.3%	33.3%
Finish	2.35	11	4.68	12	5.11		Finish/Total	58.5%	64.7%	66.7%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 F2 R U R U' F2 U F

z' // inspection
U' R' U' L2' // layer
R' F' R U R U' R' F U' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.57	13	5.06	13	5.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.06	4	3.77	4	3.77		Face/Total	41.2%	30.8%	30.8%
Finish	1.51	9	5.96	9	5.96		Finish/Total	58.8%	69.2%	69.2%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U R' U R2 U F R F' R'

U' R' U R U' R' // layer
F R U R' U' F' U2' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.51	13	5.18	13	5.18	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.92	6	6.52	6	6.52		Face/Total	36.7%	46.2%	46.2%
Finish	1.59	7	4.40	7	4.40		Finish/Total	63.3%	53.8%	53.8%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U F' U2 R' U R' F2 U' F'

z // inspection
U2' L U' L' U R' U2' (R L) // layer
z' U2' R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U2 // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.04	19	4.70	21	5.20	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.47	8	5.44	8	5.44		Face/Total	36.4%	42.1%	38.1%
Finish	2.57	11	4.28	13	5.06		Finish/Total	63.6%	57.9%	61.9%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.06	14.00	4.58	14.33	4.68	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.14	4.33	3.81	4.33	3.81		Face/Total	37.1%	31.0%	30.2%
Finish	1.92	9.67	5.03	10.00	5.20		Finish/Total	62.9%	69.0%	69.8%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.15	14.80	4.70	15.40	4.90	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.16	5.40	4.66	5.40	4.66		Face/Total	36.9%	36.5%	35.1%
Finish	1.99	9.40	4.73	10.00	5.04		Finish/Total	63.1%	63.5%	64.9%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.51	12	5.18	12	5.20[/COLOR]

Face	0.68	3	6.52	3	6.52
Finish	1.51	7	5.96	7	5.96
```






 8th place - *Nick* (ndaneshvari)


Spoiler: 3.18 2x2 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]YOdfYX3CZHU[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U' R F U R F2 U' F2 U R2

y x // inspection
R U R2' // layer
U F R' F' R U2' R U2' R' U2 // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.68	13	4.85	13	4.85	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.57	3	5.26	3	5.26		Face/Total	21.3%	23.1%	23.1%
Finish	2.11	10	4.74	10	4.74		Finish/Total	78.7%	76.9%	76.9%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 F U R2 F' R F' R' U' F

x y' // inspection
R2' U' R // face
U R' F R2 U' R2' F R U2 // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	1.71	12	7.02	12	7.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.50	3	6.00	3	6.00		Face/Total	29.2%	25.0%	25.0%
Finish	1.21	9	7.44	9	7.44		Finish/Total	70.8%	75.0%	75.0%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 F2 R U R U' F2 U F

y' x // inspection
U' F' R2 U' R2' // layer
U U' R' U R' U2' R U2' R' U R2 U' R' U // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	4.15	19	4.58	19	4.58	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	1.50	5	3.33	5	3.33		Face/Total	36.1%	26.3%	26.3%
Finish	2.65	14	5.28	14	5.28		Finish/Total	63.9%	73.7%	73.7%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U R' U R2 U F R F' R'

U' R' U R U' R' // layer
F R U R' U' F' U2' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.72	13	4.78	13	4.78	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.84	6	7.14	6	7.14		Face/Total	30.9%	46.2%	46.2%
Finish	1.88	7	3.72	7	3.72		Finish/Total	69.1%	53.8%	53.8%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U F' U2 R' U R' F2 U' F'

z y2 // inspection
R' U R2 // face
y' U2' x R' U R U' R' x' F R2 U' R' U' // EG-1
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	4.28	14	3.27	17	3.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.94	3	3.19	3	3.19		Face/Total	22.0%	21.4%	17.6%
Finish	3.34	11	3.29	14	4.19		Finish/Total	78.0%	78.6%	82.4%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.18	15.00	4.71	15.00	4.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.97	4.67	4.81	4.67	4.81		Face/Total	30.5%	31.1%	31.1%
Finish	2.21	10.33	4.67	10.33	4.67		Finish/Total	69.5%	68.9%	68.9%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.11	14.20	4.57	14.80	4.76	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.87	4.00	4.60	4.00	4.60		Face/Total	28.0%	28.2%	27.0%
Finish	2.24	10.20	4.56	10.80	4.83		Finish/Total	72.0%	71.8%	73.0%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	1.71	12	7.02	12	7.02[/COLOR]

Face	0.50	3	7.14	3	7.14
Finish	1.21	7	7.44	7	7.44
```















Spoiler: 3x3x3






Spoiler: Girls



1st place - *Tiffany Chien*


Spoiler: 11.39 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]_Y9jAGqvOwI[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x' // inspection
(U D') R' U' x' U' R2 D' // EOLine
L U' L' R2 U' R' // LF block
U L U2 L' U' L U2 L2' // RF block
L U' L' U L U2' L' U L U' L' // LB pair
U R' U R U2' R' U R // RB pair
U2' R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.64	66	6.20	67	6.30	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
EOLine	1.53	6	3.92	7	4.58		EOLine/F2L	21.4%	15.4%	17.5%
F2L	7.14	39	5.46	40	5.60		F2L/Total	67.1%	59.1%	59.7%
LL	3.50	27	7.71	27	7.71		LL/Total	32.9%	40.9%	40.3%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 // inspection
R U' x' D' U' x U B' L2' D' // EOLine
R U' R2 U R // LB block
U2' L U L U' L' U2 L' U' L' // RB block
U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // RF pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // LF pair
R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.73	64	5.96	68	6.34	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
EOLine	1.94	8	4.12	10	5.15		EOLine/F2L	25.6%	20.5%	23.3%
F2L	7.58	39	5.15	43	5.67		F2L/Total	70.6%	60.9%	63.2%
LL	3.15	25	7.94	25	7.94		LL/Total	29.4%	39.1%	36.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 // inspection
R U' x' D' U' x U B' L2' D' // EOLine
R U' R2 U R // LB block
U' U' L U L U' L' U2 L' U' L' // RB block
U U R U' R' U' R U R' // RF pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // LF pair
U' U R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 // inspection
U F' U F' L' F L D' // EOLine
U' R' U' R L U2 L // LF block
R2 U2 R' U' L U' L' // LB pair
R U2' R2' U' R // RB block
U' R U' R' U' R U R' // RF pair
U R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.19	73	5.99	76	6.23	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
EOLine	2.01	8	3.98	9	4.48		EOLine/F2L	24.5%	21.6%	22.5%
F2L	8.21	37	4.51	40	4.87		F2L/Total	67.4%	50.7%	52.6%
LL	3.98	36	9.05	36	9.05		LL/Total	32.6%	49.3%	47.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 // inspection
U F' U x U' r' F L D' // EOLine
U' R' U' R U2 U' U' L U2 L // LF block
R2 U U R' U' L U' L' // LB pair
R U2' R2' U' R // RB block
U' R U' R' U' R U R' // RF pair
R R' U R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x // inspection
R' F' D R' U' R U r U' R2 D // EOLine
U' R U' R' U R' L U2' R U R // RB block
U R U2' R' U' R U R' // RF pair
L U2 L' U L' U L U2 L' U2 L' // LB block
L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // LF pair
U R U R' U R U2' R' U R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.88	86	6.20	91	6.56	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
EOLine	2.25	11	4.89	11	4.89		EOLine/F2L	23.3%	21.6%	20.0%
F2L	9.66	51	5.28	55	5.69		F2L/Total	69.6%	59.3%	60.4%
LL	4.22	35	8.29	36	8.53		LL/Total	30.4%	40.7%	39.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x // inspection
R' F' D l' B' l U r U' R2 D // EOLine
U' R U' R' U' U' U' R' L U2' R U R // RB block
U R U2' R' U' R U R' // RF pair
L U2 L' U L' U L U2 L' U2 L' // LB block
L' U L U' L' U U L U' L' U L // LF pair
U R U R' U R U2' R' U R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
U' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

x2 // inspection
B' U L F U' R U' L2' D' // EOLine
R U2' R2' U L // LF block
U2 R U' R' U L U L' // LB pair
U2' R U R // RB block
R U R' U R U' R' // RF pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.26	62	5.51	65	5.77	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
EOLine	2.22	9	4.05	9	4.05		EOLine/F2L	29.8%	25.7%	24.3%
F2L	7.46	35	4.69	37	4.96		F2L/Total	66.3%	56.5%	56.9%
LL	3.80	27	7.11	28	7.37		LL/Total	33.7%	43.5%	43.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

x2 // inspection
B' U L F U' R U' L2' D' // EOLine
U U' R U' U' R2' U L // LF block
U U R U' R' U L U L' // LB pair
U2' R U R // RB block
R U R' U R U' R' // RF pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
U R R' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.39	66.33	5.82	69.67	6.11	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
EOLine	2.06	8.33	4.05	9.33	4.54		EOLine/F2L	26.5%	22.5%	23.3%
F2L	7.75	37.00	4.77	40.00	5.16		F2L/Total	68.0%	55.8%	57.4%
LL	3.64	29.33	8.05	29.67	8.14		LL/Total	32.0%	44.2%	42.6%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.74	70.20	5.98	73.40	6.25	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
EOLine	1.99	8.40	4.22	9.20	4.62		EOLine/F2L	24.8%	20.9%	21.4%
F2L	8.01	40.20	5.02	43.00	5.37		F2L/Total	68.2%	57.3%	58.6%
LL	3.73	30.00	8.04	30.40	8.15		LL/Total	31.8%	42.7%	41.4%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.64	62	6.20	65	6.56[/COLOR]

EOLine	1.53	6	4.89	7	5.15
F2L	7.14	35	5.46	37	5.69
LL	3.15	25	9.05	25	9.05
```






 2nd place - *Dana Yi* (Rubiksgh3)


Spoiler: 11.44 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]jJUR2vT4B0M[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F' L' U' F L2 D'

y2 // inspection
U' r' z' R' U x' R2 // cross
y' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R // 1st pair
L U2 L2' U' L // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R U2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L // 4th pair
U' R' U' R y' l U' l' U l U l' // OLL
y' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U l' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.77	60	5.57	67	6.22	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.36	13	5.51	16	6.78		Cross+1/F2L	38.1%	37.1%	40.0%
F2L	6.20	35	5.65	40	6.45		F2L/Total	57.6%	58.3%	59.7%
LL	4.57	25	5.47	27	5.91		LL/Total	42.4%	41.7%	40.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F' L' U' F L2 D'

y2 // inspection
U' r' z' R' U x' R2 // cross
y' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R // 1st pair
L U2 L' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U U' y' R' U' R U2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L // 4th pair
U' R' U' R y' l U' l' U l U l' // OLL
y' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U l' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

R' F' U R2 x2' D' // cross
y U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
y2' U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U2' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U2 R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.26	72	5.87	83	6.77	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.94	13	4.42	16	5.44		Cross+1/F2L	33.9%	28.9%	29.1%
F2L	8.68	45	5.18	55	6.34		F2L/Total	70.8%	62.5%	66.3%
LL	3.58	27	7.54	28	7.82		LL/Total	29.2%	37.5%	33.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

R' F' U R2 x2' D' // cross
U' y U' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
y' U' y' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' U' y' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' U' U' R U2 R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

z // inspection
u' R U x U2 l (x' y) D' U R' D' // cross
U' R U' R' U' R U R' L U L' // 1st pair
U' d' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2 L' U L U' y L U L' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' U' F' // OLL
U2' (y' x) L U' L D2' L' U L D2' L2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.29	61	5.40	71	6.29	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.87	19	4.91	22	5.68		Cross+1/F2L	55.0%	48.7%	47.8%
F2L	7.04	39	5.54	46	6.53		F2L/Total	62.4%	63.9%	64.8%
LL	4.25	22	5.18	25	5.88		LL/Total	37.6%	36.1%	35.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

z // inspection
u' R U x U2 l (x' y) D' U R' D' // cross
U' R U' R' U' R U R' L U L' // 1st pair
U' d' L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
U U L' U L U' y L U L' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' U' F' // OLL
U' U' (y' x) L U' L D2' L' U L D2' L2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x2 y // inspection
F R2 U l2' D' // cross
L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 1st pair
y R' U R U' y L U L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 4th pair
U' R' U' R y' l U' l' U l U l' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	14.59	89	6.10	93	6.37	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.85	18	6.32	18	6.32		Cross+1/F2L	29.9%	31.6%	30.0%
F2L	9.52	57	5.99	60	6.30		F2L/Total	65.3%	64.0%	64.5%
LL	5.07	32	6.31	33	6.51		LL/Total	34.7%	36.0%	35.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x2 y // inspection
F R2 U l2' D' // cross
U' U L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U' y U R' U R U' y L U L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' R U R' U' U R U' R' U' R U R' U' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 4th pair
U U' U' R' U' R y' l U' l' U l U l' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U R' R U R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

x y2 // inspection
U F' x' R' D' R' D2' // cross
y' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U R U R2' U' R' F R U R U' F' // OLL
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U l' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.66	54	5.07	62	5.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.74	9	2.41	12	3.21		Cross+1/F2L	56.6%	34.6%	35.3%
F2L	6.61	26	3.93	34	5.14		F2L/Total	62.0%	48.1%	54.8%
LL	4.05	28	6.91	28	6.91		LL/Total	38.0%	51.9%	45.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

x y2 // inspection
U F' x' R' D' R' D2' // cross
y' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' y' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U' y' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U2 R U R2' U' R' F R U R U' F' // OLL
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U l' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.44	64.33	5.62	73.67	6.44	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.06	15.00	4.91	18.00	5.89		Cross+1/F2L	41.8%	37.8%	38.3%
F2L	7.31	39.67	5.43	47.00	6.43		F2L/Total	63.9%	61.7%	63.8%
LL	4.13	24.67	5.97	26.67	6.45		LL/Total	36.1%	38.3%	36.2%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.91	67.20	5.64	75.20	6.31	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.15	14.40	4.57	16.80	5.33		Cross+1/F2L	41.4%	35.6%	35.7%
F2L	7.61	40.40	5.31	47.00	6.18		F2L/Total	63.9%	60.1%	62.5%
LL	4.30	26.80	6.23	28.20	6.55		LL/Total	36.1%	39.9%	37.5%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.66	54	6.10	62	6.77[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.36	9	6.32	12	6.78
F2L	6.20	26	5.99	34	6.53
LL	3.58	22	7.54	25	7.82
```






 3rd place - *Sydney Weaver* (SirWaffleAndWavler)


Spoiler: 12.10 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]4xGo7WmHkck[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

y' // inspection
R F U' y R2 y' U2 L' U' L' // cross
U R' U2 R // 1st pair
y' U R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y U2 R U2 R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U R' U' R' F R U R U' R' F' R // OLL
y' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.04	59	4.90	68	5.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.92	12	4.11	15	5.14		Cross+1/F2L	39.5%	36.4%	36.6%
F2L	7.39	33	4.47	41	5.55		F2L/Total	61.4%	55.9%	60.3%
LL	4.65	26	5.59	27	5.81		LL/Total	38.6%	44.1%	39.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

y' // inspection
R F d' R2 y' U U L' U' L' // cross
U R' U U R // 1st pair
d R' U U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U y' R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y U U R U U R' l' U l F' // 4th pair
U R' U' R' F R U R U' R' F' R // OLL
y' R' U R' d' R' F' R R U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 y // inspection
F' R' y' r' F r2 U2 r' // Xcross
y U2' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 4th pair
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.68	51	4.37	65	5.57	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.38	7	2.94	9	3.78		Cross+1/F2L	37.5%	25.9%	25.0%
F2L	6.35	27	4.25	36	5.67		F2L/Total	54.4%	52.9%	55.4%
LL	5.33	24	4.50	29	5.44		LL/Total	45.6%	47.1%	44.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 y // inspection
F' R' y' L' U L r U U r' // Xcross
U' U' y R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y U L U U L' U U L U' L' // 4th pair
U U U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U U U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R' F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x // inspection
L U' R' U' x' D L D // cross
R' U R2 U' R' // 1st pair
U R' U R y U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL
U' L U' R U2 L' U R' y R' L' U2 R L // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.65	62	4.90	72	5.69	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.00	12	4.00	13	4.33		Cross+1/F2L	40.9%	33.3%	31.7%
F2L	7.33	36	4.91	41	5.59		F2L/Total	57.9%	58.1%	56.9%
LL	5.32	26	4.89	31	5.83		LL/Total	42.1%	41.9%	43.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R' F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x // inspection
L U' R' U' x' D L D // cross
R' U R2 U' R' // 1st pair
U R' U R y U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R' U U R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' d U R' U' R // 4th pair
U L' U' L U' r' F r U r U' r' F // OLL
U U U L U' R U U L' U R' y R' L' U U R L // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

y // inspection
x L2 R' U' R U (x' y') R' U R L2 // Xcross
y U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 M U M' U2 M U M' // OLL(CP)
U' M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.19	50	4.10	62	5.09	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.58	9	3.49	10	3.88		Cross+1/F2L	35.4%	27.3%	27.8%
F2L	7.29	33	4.53	36	4.94		F2L/Total	59.8%	66.0%	58.1%
LL	4.90	17	3.47	26	5.31		LL/Total	40.2%	34.0%	41.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

y // inspection
(L r) R' U' R U (x' y') R' U R L2 // Xcross
y U U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' U' R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U U r' R U M' U U r' R U M' // OLL(CP)
U' M' M' U' r' R U U M' U' M' M' U U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

y2 x // inspection
U' R' (x' y') L U L2' U' y L U' L // cross
y U L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
R U R' U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.08	67	5.55	75	6.21	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.89	17	4.37	20	5.14		Cross+1/F2L	48.3%	44.7%	44.4%
F2L	8.06	38	4.71	45	5.58		F2L/Total	66.7%	56.7%	60.0%
LL	4.02	29	7.21	30	7.46		LL/Total	33.3%	43.3%	40.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

y2 x // inspection
U' R' (x' y') L U L2' U' y L U' L // cross
y U L U U L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
R U R' R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U R' U U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U r r' R U R' U' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U l' U' x' R U R' U' l' U l F' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.10	58.67	4.85	68.33	5.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.13	12.67	4.05	15.00	4.79		Cross+1/F2L	41.3%	36.5%	36.9%
F2L	7.58	34.67	4.57	40.67	5.36		F2L/Total	62.6%	59.1%	59.5%
LL	4.52	24.00	5.31	27.67	6.12		LL/Total	37.4%	40.9%	40.5%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.13	57.80	4.77	68.40	5.64	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.95	11.40	3.86	13.40	4.54		Cross+1/F2L	40.6%	34.1%	33.7%
F2L	7.28	33.40	4.59	39.80	5.46		F2L/Total	60.1%	57.8%	58.2%
LL	4.84	24.40	5.04	28.60	5.90		LL/Total	39.9%	42.2%	41.8%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.68	50	5.55	62	6.21[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.38	7	4.37	9	5.14
F2L	6.35	27	4.91	36	5.67
LL	4.02	17	7.21	26	7.46
```






 4th place - *SKCuber*


Spoiler: 12.60 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]8vRdw3euhPc[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' U' R' D U2 F R' D' // cross
U' L' U2 L d R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
y R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L y' R' F R F' // 4th pair / EOLS
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2' R' // OLL
U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.94	58	4.86	65	5.44	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.89	16	4.11	17	4.37		Cross+1/F2L	47.3%	47.1%	44.7%
F2L	8.23	34	4.13	38	4.62		F2L/Total	68.9%	58.6%	58.5%
LL	3.71	24	6.47	27	7.28		LL/Total	31.1%	41.4%	41.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' U' R' D U2 F R' D' // cross
U' L' U U L d R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
y R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L y' R' F R F' // 4th pair / EOLS
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U' U' R' // OLL
U' R' U U R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 y // inspection
F' R' U L2 // cross
L' U2 L U' y' L' U' L // 1st pair
R U' R' y R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' L' U L U2 L' U L // 4th pair
R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // EO
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2' R // CO
U2' y d' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.96	63	5.27	75	6.27	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.56	11	4.30	13	5.08		Cross+1/F2L	46.4%	37.9%	37.1%
F2L	5.52	29	5.25	35	6.34		F2L/Total	46.2%	46.0%	46.7%
LL	6.44	34	5.28	40	6.21		LL/Total	53.8%	54.0%	53.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 y // inspection
F' R' U L2 // cross
L' U U L U' y' L' U' L // 1st pair
R U' R' y R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' U U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' r' F r U2 r' F r // 4th pair
R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // EO
U' R U U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' U' R // CO
U' U' y d' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U3 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
D2' U L D' y' U2' R' F D // cross
y U L' U' L R U' R' // 1st pair
U' R' U R y U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' // EO
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2' R // CO(CP)
U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.85	68	5.29	78	6.07	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.57	15	4.20	19	5.32		Cross+1/F2L	44.9%	36.6%	38.8%
F2L	7.95	41	5.16	49	6.16		F2L/Total	61.9%	60.3%	62.8%
LL	4.90	27	5.51	29	5.92		LL/Total	38.1%	39.7%	37.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U3 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
D' D' U L D' y' U' U' R' F D // cross
y U L' U' L R U' R' // 1st pair
U' R' U R y U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' // EO
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' U' R // CO(CP)
U U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x2 // inspection
F' D' R' F U' R U2' R' U D' // cross
y L' U L // 1st pair
R U2' R' U' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y L' U L y' R' F R F' // 4th pair
U2' F U R U' R' F' // EO
R' F' r U R U' r' F // CO
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2' y L' U L U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	14.48	69	4.77	81	5.59	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.69	12	4.46	16	5.95		Cross+1/F2L	31.1%	30.8%	33.3%
F2L	8.66	39	4.50	48	5.54		F2L/Total	59.8%	56.5%	59.3%
LL	5.82	30	5.15	33	5.67		LL/Total	40.2%	43.5%	40.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x2 // inspection
F' D' R' F U' R U' U' R' U y D' // cross
L' U L // 1st pair
R' U' U R2 U' U' R' U U U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' y U L' U L y' R' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U' F U R U' R' F' // EO
R' F' r U R U' r' F // CO
U U U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2' y L' U L U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

y x2 // inspection
L D' y' R' D' R' D2' // cross
y L' U L // 1st pair
y U' R U2 R' y U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U2' F U R U' R' F' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.99	63	4.85	73	5.62	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.83	11	3.89	13	4.59		Cross+1/F2L	41.2%	35.5%	34.2%
F2L	6.87	31	4.51	38	5.53		F2L/Total	52.9%	49.2%	52.1%
LL	6.12	32	5.23	35	5.72		LL/Total	47.1%	50.8%	47.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

y x2 // inspection
L D' y' R' D' R' D' D' // cross
U d' L' U L // 1st pair
U' y R U U R' U y U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U' F U R U' R' F' U U R U U R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U U' U R F R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.60	64.67	5.13	75.33	5.98	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.99	12.33	4.13	15.00	5.02		Cross+1/F2L	44.1%	36.6%	36.9%
F2L	6.78	33.67	4.97	40.67	6.00		F2L/Total	53.8%	52.1%	54.0%
LL	5.82	31.00	5.33	34.67	5.96		LL/Total	46.2%	47.9%	46.0%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.84	64.20	5.00	74.40	5.79	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.11	13.00	4.18	15.60	5.02		Cross+1/F2L	41.7%	37.4%	37.5%
F2L	7.45	34.80	4.67	41.60	5.59		F2L/Total	58.0%	54.2%	55.9%
LL	5.40	29.40	5.45	32.80	6.08		LL/Total	42.0%	45.8%	44.1%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.94	58	5.29	65	6.27[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.56	11	4.46	13	5.95
F2L	5.52	29	5.25	35	6.34
LL	3.71	24	6.47	27	7.28
```






 5th place - *Lucero Esmeralda*


Spoiler: 13.56 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]H_-1FX_XiI0[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' R' F' r U2 x' // cross
U L' U L y' U' L' U L // 1st pair
U2' R' U R U2' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r' R U R U R' U' R' F R F' M' // OLL
R U R' F' R U2' R' U2 R' F R U R U2' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.98	68	4.86	74	5.29	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.13	13	4.15	15	4.79		Cross+1/F2L	39.0%	34.2%	34.9%
F2L	8.03	38	4.73	43	5.35		F2L/Total	57.4%	55.9%	58.1%
LL	5.95	30	5.04	31	5.21		LL/Total	42.6%	44.1%	41.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' R' F' r U2 x' // cross
U L' U L y' U' L' U L // 1st pair
U' U' R' U R U' U' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U y U' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r' R U R U R' U' R' F R F' M' // OLL
U' U R U R' F' R U2' R' U2 R' F R U R U2' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 y // inspection
F' U R' L2' // cross
L' U2' L d' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r' R U R U R' U' r R2' F R F' // OLL(CP)
R2' U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.03	64	5.32	67	5.57	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.61	11	3.05	11	3.05		Cross+1/F2L	47.4%	29.7%	28.2%
F2L	7.62	37	4.86	39	5.12		F2L/Total	63.3%	57.8%	58.2%
LL	4.41	27	6.12	28	6.35		LL/Total	36.7%	42.2%	41.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 y // inspection
F' U R' L2' // cross
L' U2' L d' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r' R U R' R2 U R' U' r R2' F R F' // OLL(CP)
U U' R2' U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 // inspection
D2 U F R' y R2 D // cross
U R' U2' R y U2 R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U R' U R U R' U R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U R' F R' F' R // 3rd pair
y' U R U R' U' F R' F' R // 4th pair
U r' R U R U R' U' R' F R F' M' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.94	76	5.87	83	6.41	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.63	14	3.86	18	4.96		Cross+1/F2L	45.1%	33.3%	37.5%
F2L	8.04	42	5.22	48	5.97		F2L/Total	62.1%	55.3%	57.8%
LL	4.90	34	6.94	35	7.14		LL/Total	37.9%	44.7%	42.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 // inspection
D D U F R' y R2 D // cross
U R' U' U' R y U2 R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U R' U R U R' U R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U R' F R' F' R // 3rd pair
y' U R U R' U' F R' F' R // 4th pair
U r' R U R U R' U' R' F R F' M' // OLL
R R' R U R' U' R' F R U' R R' U R U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x2 // inspection
U F R' F2 D' R' D' // cross
U' R U' R' U2 F' r U r' // 1st pair
R U R' U' R' U2 R y U R' U R // 2nd pair
U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U L y' U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' x // OLL(CP)
U' R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.75	75	5.45	84	6.11	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.29	18	5.47	18	5.47		Cross+1/F2L	37.8%	40.9%	35.3%
F2L	8.71	44	5.05	51	5.86		F2L/Total	63.3%	58.7%	60.7%
LL	5.04	31	6.15	33	6.55		LL/Total	36.7%	41.3%	39.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x2 // inspection
U F R' F2 D' R' D' // cross
U' R U' R' U2 F' r r' r U r' // 1st pair
R U R' U' R' U2 R y U R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U' y U' R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U L y' U2 U R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U x' F' F' R U' R' D R U R' (x F') // OLL(CP)
U' R' U R U' R' F' U' F R R' R U R' F R' F' R U' R U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

z2 // inspection
F D' R' D' R' D2' // cross
U F R' F' R // 1st pair
y' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 2nd pair
y2' R U' R' // 3rd pair
R' U2 R U' y' L U L' // 4th pair
U' f R U R' U' f' // EO
U' l U R' D R U' R' D' x // CO
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.66	68	4.34	78	4.98	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.16	11	3.48	12	3.80		Cross+1/F2L	46.7%	34.4%	32.4%
F2L	6.77	32	4.73	37	5.47		F2L/Total	43.2%	47.1%	47.4%
LL	8.89	36	4.05	41	4.61		LL/Total	56.8%	52.9%	52.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

z2 // inspection
F D' R' D' R' D' D' // cross
U F R' F' R // 1st pair
y' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 2nd pair
y' y' R U' R' // 3rd pair
R' U2 R U' y' L U L' // 4th pair
U' f R U R' U' f' U' l U R' D R U' R' x x' D' x // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' D' U U' D F R F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.56	73.00	5.38	80.33	5.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.35	15.00	4.48	17.00	5.07		Cross+1/F2L	40.6%	36.3%	35.9%
F2L	8.26	41.33	5.00	47.33	5.73		F2L/Total	60.9%	56.6%	58.9%
LL	5.30	31.67	5.98	33.00	6.23		LL/Total	39.1%	43.4%	41.1%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.67	70.20	5.13	77.20	5.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.36	13.40	3.98	14.80	4.40		Cross+1/F2L	42.9%	34.7%	33.9%
F2L	7.83	38.60	4.93	43.60	5.57		F2L/Total	57.3%	55.0%	56.5%
LL	5.84	31.60	5.41	33.60	5.76		LL/Total	42.7%	45.0%	43.5%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.03	64	5.87	67	6.41[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.13	11	5.47	11	5.47
F2L	6.77	32	5.22	37	5.97
LL	4.41	27	6.94	28	7.14
```






 6th place - *Samantha Raskind* (evilpotato1216)


Spoiler: 13.82 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]hThjaxuHlhY[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' R' F D2' R' D2' // cross
R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U R' y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U' R // 4th pair
U r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL
U F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.50	64	4.74	72	5.33	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.29	14	4.26	16	4.86		Cross+1/F2L	37.9%	35.0%	34.0%
F2L	8.67	40	4.61	47	5.42		F2L/Total	64.2%	62.5%	65.3%
LL	4.83	24	4.97	25	5.18		LL/Total	35.8%	37.5%	34.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' R' F D2' R' D2' // cross
R' R2 U' R' U y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U R' y' R' R2 U' U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L' L L' U U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U' U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U r' R2 U R' U R U' U' R' U M' // OLL
U F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L' U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

y' // inspection
L R' D R' D' y R' // cross
U R U' R' U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U R' U R U2' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2' L' U' L U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
y' U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.24	68	5.14	75	5.66	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.37	13	3.86	15	4.45		Cross+1/F2L	35.8%	32.5%	32.6%
F2L	9.41	40	4.25	46	4.89		F2L/Total	71.1%	58.8%	61.3%
LL	3.83	28	7.31	29	7.57		LL/Total	28.9%	41.2%	38.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L' U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

y' // inspection
L R' D R' D' y R' // cross
U R U' R' U R' U' R // 1st pair
U y' R' U R U' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' U' L' U' L U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 // inspection
D' L2' l U' l' D' F D // cross
R U R' U2' R U R' U R' U R2 U R' // 1st pair
d' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U R U R' U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U' f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	14.39	71	4.93	77	5.35	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.68	21	4.49	23	4.91		Cross+1/F2L	52.1%	45.7%	46.0%
F2L	8.98	46	5.12	50	5.57		F2L/Total	62.4%	64.8%	64.9%
LL	5.41	25	4.62	27	4.99		LL/Total	37.6%	35.2%	35.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 // inspection
D' L2' l U' l' D' F D // cross
R U R' U' U' R U R' U R' U R R U R' // 1st pair
d' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U R U R' U' R' R2 U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
U U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L D' L B

y' // inspection
D' R' D R' D R D' // cross
y' U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
R' U2 R U' y R U R' // 2nd pair
y U2 R' U' R d' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U2 x' R U' R D2' R' U R D2' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	14.13	62	4.39	73	5.17	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.62	16	4.42	18	4.97		Cross+1/F2L	40.2%	39.0%	36.7%
F2L	9.00	41	4.56	49	5.44		F2L/Total	63.7%	66.1%	67.1%
LL	5.13	21	4.09	24	4.68		LL/Total	36.3%	33.9%	32.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L D' L B

y' // inspection
D' R' D R' D R D' // cross
U y' R' R2 U' U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
R' U2 R U' y R U R' // 2nd pair
y U U R' U' R d' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' U y' U' y R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U U' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U2 y' (y x') R U' R D2' R' U R D2' (R' l') // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

x2 y // inspection
F2 U' R' F y' r U' r' // cross
y' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R // 1st pair
y U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y U2' R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y U2 L' U L U2' y L U L' // 4th pair
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.82	64	4.63	76	5.50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.49	15	4.30	18	5.16		Cross+1/F2L	39.5%	35.7%	34.0%
F2L	8.83	42	4.76	53	6.00		F2L/Total	63.9%	65.6%	69.7%
LL	4.99	22	4.41	23	4.61		LL/Total	36.1%	34.4%	30.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

x2 y // inspection
F2 U' R' F y' r U' r' // cross
U y' U R U' R' U2 R' U' R // 1st pair
U' y L' U U L L' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' y U' R' R2 U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U y U L' U L U' y U' L U L' // 4th pair
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.82	63.33	4.58	73.67	5.33	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.47	15.00	4.33	17.33	5.00		Cross+1/F2L	39.2%	36.6%	34.9%
F2L	8.83	41.00	4.64	49.67	5.62		F2L/Total	63.9%	64.7%	67.4%
LL	4.98	22.33	4.48	24.00	4.82		LL/Total	36.1%	35.3%	32.6%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.82	65.80	4.76	74.60	5.40	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.69	15.80	4.28	18.00	4.88		Cross+1/F2L	41.1%	37.8%	36.7%
F2L	8.98	41.80	4.66	49.00	5.46		F2L/Total	65.0%	63.5%	65.7%
LL	4.84	24.00	4.96	25.60	5.29		LL/Total	35.0%	36.5%	34.3%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.24	62	5.14	72	5.66[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.29	13	4.49	15	5.16
F2L	8.67	40	5.12	46	6.00
LL	3.83	21	7.31	23	7.57
```






 7th place - *Julianna Bennett* (JSBcuber)


Spoiler: 14.45 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]3qyoRHnQvFQ[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' F U F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 y // inspection
F D' L F2 y2 U' r U' r' // Xcross
U' L U' L' U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' L U2 L2' U' L // 3rd pair
y' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th pair
y U f R U R' U' f' // EO
R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2' R // CO
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	14.83	69	4.65	80	5.39	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.55	9	3.53	11	4.31		Cross+1/F2L	29.1%	26.5%	26.8%
F2L	8.75	34	3.89	41	4.69		F2L/Total	59.0%	49.3%	51.3%
LL	6.08	35	5.76	39	6.41		LL/Total	41.0%	50.7%	48.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F U F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 y // inspection
F D' L F2 y d' U' U r U' r' // Xcross
U' L U' L' U R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' L U2 L' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' d' y' U L' U U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
y U U U' f R U R' U' f' // EO
R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U' U' R // CO
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' x' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 // inspection
R' B' U F2 // cross
U2' R U' R' y R U R' // 1st pair
U' L U2 L' y' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U' f R U R' U' f' // EO
U' F (R U R' U')3 F' // CO
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.44	80	5.95	92	6.85	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.54	11	4.33	13	5.12		Cross+1/F2L	30.1%	28.2%	25.5%
F2L	8.44	39	4.62	51	6.04		F2L/Total	62.8%	48.8%	55.4%
LL	5.00	41	8.20	41	8.20		LL/Total	37.2%	51.3%	44.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 // inspection
R' B' U F2 // cross
U' U' R U' R' y R U R' // 1st pair
U' L U2 L' y' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U y' U R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' U' y' U' U' U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' f R U R' U' f' // EO
U' F (R U R' U')3 F' // CO
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
D2' L U R2 r U' r' D // cross
L' U' L U y L' U' L // 1st pair
L U' L' U2' R' U R // missed pair
R U2 R' U y R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2 U2 R U R' U R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // EO
U2 x' R' D R U' R' D' R U x // CO
y' U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.08	79	5.24	97	6.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.37	15	4.45	17	5.04		Cross+1/F2L	33.0%	31.9%	28.3%
F2L	10.21	47	4.60	60	5.88		F2L/Total	67.7%	59.5%	61.9%
LL	4.87	32	6.57	37	7.60		LL/Total	32.3%	40.5%	38.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
D' D' L U R2 r U' r' D // cross
L' U' L U y L' U' L // 1st pair
L U' L' U' U' R' U R // missed pair
R U R' y' y R U R' U' U' y U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2 U U R U R' U R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U U' F R U R' U' F' U2 x' R' D R U' R' D' R U x // OLL
U U U y' R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' B2 U2 B F' U' F2 L R2 F U B' L2 R' U2 F2 D U2 L' U' B F' D' F L

x2 // inspection
L' U' l' U l U' R2 D2' // cross
U R U R' U' L U L' R U' R' // 1st pair
y' R U2 R' y' L' U L // 2nd pair
U2 R' U R y L' U' L // 3rd pair
R' F R F' d' L' U' L // 4th pair
U f R U R' U' f' // EO
U2 x' R' D R U' R' D' R U x // missed CO
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CO
y' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	17.01	85	5.00	93	5.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.69	18	4.88	20	5.42		Cross+1/F2L	45.2%	43.9%	42.6%
F2L	8.16	41	5.02	47	5.76		F2L/Total	48.0%	48.2%	50.5%
LL	8.85	44	4.97	46	5.20		LL/Total	52.0%	51.8%	49.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' B2 U2 B F' U' F2 L R2 F U B' L2 R' U2 F2 D U2 L' U' B F' D' F L

x2 // inspection
L' U' l' U l U' R2 D' D' // cross
U R U R' U' L U L' R U' R' // 1st pair
y' R U2 l' (x' y') L' U L // 2nd pair
U U R' U R y L' U' L // 3rd pair
U U' R' F R F' d' L' U' L // 4th pair
U f R U R' U' f' // EO
U2 x' R' D R U' R' D' R U x // CO
U U f' f R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U R' R U R' // CO
U' y' R R2' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D' B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

y x2 // inspection
U' L d' R2 U' R' F R // cross
U' R' U2 R d' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U L U' L2' U L // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U f R U R' U' f' U2' R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2' R // OLL
y U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.24	72	5.44	81	6.12	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.37	18	5.34	19	5.64		Cross+1/F2L	44.5%	45.0%	41.3%
F2L	7.58	40	5.28	46	6.07		F2L/Total	57.3%	55.6%	56.8%
LL	5.66	32	5.65	35	6.18		LL/Total	42.7%	44.4%	43.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D' B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

y x2 // inspection
U' L d' R2 U' R' F R // cross
U' R' U2 d' y' U R d' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U L U' L' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' y' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' L' U U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U f R U R' U' f' U' U' R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U' U' R // OLL
U' y R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.45	76.00	5.26	89.67	6.21	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.82	11.67	4.14	13.67	4.85		Cross+1/F2L	30.9%	29.2%	27.0%
F2L	9.13	40.00	4.38	50.67	5.55		F2L/Total	63.2%	52.6%	56.5%
LL	5.32	36.00	6.77	39.00	7.34		LL/Total	36.8%	47.4%	43.5%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.72	77.00	5.23	88.60	6.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.10	14.20	4.57	16.00	5.15		Cross+1/F2L	36.0%	35.3%	32.7%
F2L	8.63	40.20	4.66	49.00	5.68		F2L/Total	58.6%	52.2%	55.3%
LL	6.09	36.80	6.04	39.60	6.50		LL/Total	41.4%	47.8%	44.7%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.24	69	5.95	80	6.85[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.54	9	5.34	11	5.64
F2L	7.58	34	5.28	41	6.07
LL	4.87	32	8.20	35	8.20
```






 8th place *Tanya Gupta*


Spoiler: 14.79 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]tpRw8l0MWTA[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

U' z' x' F' U (x z') y R2' F R2 // cross
U R U R' U' y' R U R' // 1st pair
y2 U R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
y' U2 R' U R U' y L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2' f R U R' U' S' R U R' U' F' // OLL
y U2 l' U R' D2' R U' R' D2' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	14.47	70	4.84	89	6.15	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.18	15	3.59	21	5.02		Cross+1/F2L	41.3%	32.6%	33.9%
F2L	10.13	46	4.54	62	6.12		F2L/Total	70.0%	65.7%	69.7%
LL	4.34	24	5.53	27	6.22		LL/Total	30.0%	34.3%	30.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

U' z' x' F' U (x z') y R2' F R2 // cross
U U U' R U R' U' y' R U R' // 1st pair
y U U y U' R U' R' R' U R // 2nd pair
U y' U R' U R U' y L' U U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' f R U R' U' S' R U R' U' F' // OLL
y U U U' U l' U R' D2' R U' R' D2' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

z' // inspection
U' F' x' R U2 (x' z') // cross
y' U' R U' R' U' L U L' // 1st pair
U R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // EO
U f R U R' U' S' R U R' U' F' // CO(CP)
y M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	14.31	62	4.33	75	5.24	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.66	12	3.28	18	4.92		Cross+1/F2L	47.8%	36.4%	40.9%
F2L	7.66	33	4.31	44	5.74		F2L/Total	53.5%	53.2%	58.7%
LL	6.65	29	4.36	31	4.66		LL/Total	46.5%	46.8%	41.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

z' // inspection
U' F' x' R U2 (x' z') // cross
U U U y' R U' R' U2 U L U L' // 1st pair
U U U' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // EO
U f R U R' U' S' R U R' U' F' // CO(CP)
y M2' U M' U2 U' U' M' U2 M2' U M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

U' z' U F' (x' z') U' R' F R y U R2 // cross
y' U2 R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U R U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' // COLL
y2 M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.58	74	4.75	89	5.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.94	15	3.04	20	4.05		Cross+1/F2L	44.7%	30.0%	32.8%
F2L	11.06	50	4.52	61	5.52		F2L/Total	71.0%	67.6%	68.5%
LL	4.54	24	5.29	28	6.17		LL/Total	29.1%	32.4%	31.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

U' z' U F' (x' z') U' R' F R y U R2 // cross
U U U' d R' U' R // 1st pair
U' y' R' U R U' R U' U' R' U U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U R U' U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y2 R U' R' U U R U' R' U R U' R' U U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U U R U' R' U2 R U R' // COLL
y2 M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x' // inspection
U' (z' x') F U' R U R F2 D2' // cross
R' U R L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
y' U2' R U' R' U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
d L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair / OLS
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.49	67	4.97	75	5.56	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.40	21	4.77	23	5.23		Cross+1/F2L	46.2%	42.9%	40.4%
F2L	9.53	49	5.14	57	5.98		F2L/Total	70.6%	73.1%	76.0%
LL	3.96	18	4.55	18	4.55		LL/Total	29.4%	26.9%	24.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x' // inspection
U' (z' x') F U' R2 R' U R F F D2' // cross
R' R R' U R L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' y' U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
d L' U U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y y' U R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair / OLS
U' U U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R' R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

x y' // inspection
U x U R' U' x U2 z' U2 F2 // cross
R U R' U' R' U R U2 L U L' // 1st pair
y' U R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
y' U2 R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CP
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	16.11	72	4.47	92	5.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.07	20	3.94	27	5.33		Cross+1/F2L	47.8%	48.8%	47.4%
F2L	10.60	41	3.87	57	5.38		F2L/Total	65.8%	56.9%	62.0%
LL	5.51	31	5.63	35	6.35		LL/Total	34.2%	43.1%	38.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

x y' // inspection
U x U R' U' x U2 z' U2 F F // cross
U U U' U' R U R' U' R' U R U U L U L' // 1st pair
U' U' y' U U' U' R U' R' R' U R // 2nd pair
U U U y' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R U R' U' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F R R' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U U U U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CP
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.79	68.67	4.64	84.33	5.70	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.26	14.00	3.29	19.67	4.62		Cross+1/F2L	44.3%	32.6%	35.3%
F2L	9.62	43.00	4.47	55.67	5.79		F2L/Total	65.0%	62.6%	66.0%
LL	5.18	25.67	4.96	28.67	5.54		LL/Total	35.0%	37.4%	34.0%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.79	69.00	4.66	84.00	5.68	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.45	16.60	3.73	21.80	4.90		Cross+1/F2L	45.4%	37.9%	38.8%
F2L	9.80	43.80	4.47	56.20	5.74		F2L/Total	66.2%	63.5%	66.9%
LL	5.00	25.20	5.04	27.80	5.56		LL/Total	33.8%	36.5%	33.1%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.49	62	4.97	75	6.15[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.66	12	4.77	18	5.33
F2L	7.66	33	5.14	44	6.12
LL	3.96	18	5.63	18	6.35
```






 9th place - *Alese Devin* (JustKeepCubing)


Spoiler: 15.47 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]j0nAJDN37bo[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

y x2 // inspection
D' R' F R y R' F // cross
y' U R U R' U' y L U L' // 1st pair
U R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U2' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' y L' U L // 4th pair
U2' f R U R' U' f' // OLL(CP)
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.14	60	4.57	72	5.48	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.44	14	4.07	17	4.94		Cross+1/F2L	39.5%	35.0%	34.7%
F2L	8.71	40	4.59	49	5.63		F2L/Total	66.3%	66.7%	68.1%
LL	4.43	20	4.51	23	5.19		LL/Total	33.7%	33.3%	31.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

y x2 // inspection
D' R' F R y R' F // cross
U y' R U R' U' y L U L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' R' U R // 2nd pair
U U U L' U L U' U' L' U U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' y L' U L // 4th pair
U' U' f R' R2 U R' U' f' // OLL(CP)
U U U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2

x2 // inspection
R' B' U F2 // cross
R U2' R' L' U2 L U y' L U L' // 1st pair
y U L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' L' U2' L U' L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' U' F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.65	81	5.18	95	6.07	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.55	14	3.94	18	5.07		Cross+1/F2L	36.6%	32.6%	33.3%
F2L	9.69	43	4.44	54	5.57		F2L/Total	61.9%	53.1%	56.8%
LL	5.96	38	6.38	41	6.88		LL/Total	38.1%	46.9%	43.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2

x2 // inspection
R' B' U F F // cross
R U' U' R' L' U U L U y' L U L' // 1st pair
y U L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
y' U' y R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' U' U L' U' U' L U' L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' U' F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL
U' U U' U L' L L U' U' L' U U r U' r' U' L U r U (r' L') // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 // inspection
D' L2' l U' (x y) U' R' F R // cross
L' U' L R U R' // 1st pair
L' U L U L' U L U' y L U L' // 2nd pair
y L' U' L U y' R' U2' R y R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // CO(CP)
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.71	79	5.03	89	5.67	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.37	16	4.75	17	5.04		Cross+1/F2L	35.0%	32.7%	28.8%
F2L	9.64	49	5.08	59	6.12		F2L/Total	61.4%	62.0%	66.3%
LL	6.07	30	4.94	30	4.94		LL/Total	38.6%	38.0%	33.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 // inspection
D' L2' U U' l U' (x y) U' R' F R // cross
L' U' L R U R' // 1st pair
L' U L U L' U L U' y L U L' // 2nd pair
y L' U' L U y' R' U' U' R y R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U U y' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U F R' R2 U R' U' F' // EO
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // CO(CP)
U U' M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2 U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

y' x' // inspection
r' U' R' F R U' R2' D2 // cross
y U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
R U R' U y' L U L' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' U y' L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
y R U R' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U' L U2' L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.04	70	4.65	86	5.72	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.05	16	5.25	19	6.23		Cross+1/F2L	30.8%	34.8%	31.7%
F2L	9.89	46	4.65	60	6.07		F2L/Total	65.8%	65.7%	69.8%
LL	5.15	24	4.66	26	5.05		LL/Total	34.2%	34.3%	30.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

y' x' // inspection
r' U' R' F R U' R2' D D // cross
U' y L' U' L U U L' U' L // 1st pair
U' U' y U U y' R U R' U y' L U L' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' U y' L' U U L U' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y R U R' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U' L U' U' L' U U r U' r' U' L U r U (r' L') U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

x2 // inspection
U' B U' R2' U' R' F R // cross
L' U' L y L' U L U2' R U' R' // 1st pair
U L' U' L U L U' L' U' y R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U2' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
F (R U R' U')2 F' U' F R U R' U' F' // EO
F' r U R' U' r' F R // CO
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	16.81	90	5.35	101	6.01	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.94	20	5.08	22	5.58		Cross+1/F2L	36.4%	40.0%	37.3%
F2L	10.81	50	4.63	59	5.46		F2L/Total	64.3%	55.6%	58.4%
LL	6.00	40	6.67	42	7.00		LL/Total	35.7%	44.4%	41.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

x2 // inspection
U' B U' R2' U' R' F R // cross
L' U' L U U' y L' U L U' U' R U' R' // 1st pair
U L' U' L U L U' L' U' y R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U' U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U' U' U' R U R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
F R' R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' U' F R' R2 U R' U' F' F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.47	76.67	4.96	90.00	5.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.32	15.33	4.61	18.00	5.42		Cross+1/F2L	34.1%	33.3%	31.2%
F2L	9.74	46.00	4.72	57.67	5.92		F2L/Total	63.0%	60.0%	64.1%
LL	5.73	30.67	5.36	32.33	5.65		LL/Total	37.0%	40.0%	35.9%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.27	76.00	4.98	88.60	5.80	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.47	16.00	4.61	18.60	5.36		Cross+1/F2L	35.6%	35.1%	33.1%
F2L	9.75	45.60	4.68	56.20	5.77		F2L/Total	63.8%	60.0%	63.4%
LL	5.52	30.40	5.51	32.40	5.87		LL/Total	36.2%	40.0%	36.6%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.14	60	5.35	72	6.07[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.05	14	5.25	17	6.23
F2L	8.71	40	5.08	49	6.12
LL	4.43	20	6.67	23	7.00
```






 10th place - *Emily Wang* (Emily W.)


Spoiler: 17.26 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]UHgFWqJQfgk[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' l' U x' L // cross
U' L' U' L R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U R U' R' d R' U R // 2nd pair
R U2 R' U' y R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 L' U' L y' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL(CP)
y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	14.64	54	3.69	63	4.30	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.20	10	3.13	12	3.75		Cross+1/F2L	32.6%	28.6%	27.9%
F2L	9.81	35	3.57	43	4.38		F2L/Total	67.0%	64.8%	68.3%
LL	4.83	19	3.93	20	4.14		LL/Total	33.0%	35.2%	31.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' l' U x' L // cross
U' L' U' L R' U' R // 1st pair
U y' R U' R' d R' U R // 2nd pair
U U' R U2 R' U' y R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' y U U L' U' L d U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL(CP)
y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x' // inspection
R' U2 (x' y) R' // cross
U2' R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U' L' U' L d L' U' L U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U2 R' y' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.45	65	4.21	74	4.79	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.60	11	4.23	13	5.00		Cross+1/F2L	25.0%	26.8%	27.1%
F2L	10.41	41	3.94	48	4.61		F2L/Total	67.4%	63.1%	64.9%
LL	5.04	24	4.76	26	5.16		LL/Total	32.6%	36.9%	35.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x' // inspection
R' U2 (x' y) R' // cross
U' U' R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U' L' U' L d L' U' L U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U2 R' y' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U U R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
R' U2 R U U R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U2 D' R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
D2' L D y R2 r U' r' // cross
y' U L' U' L d R' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' d R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U R' y U' L U L' // 3rd pair
y' U2' R U2 R' U2' R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	20.57	70	3.40	80	3.89	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.79	14	2.42	17	2.94		Cross+1/F2L	44.8%	31.8%	33.3%
F2L	12.93	44	3.40	51	3.94		F2L/Total	62.9%	62.9%	63.8%
LL	7.64	26	3.40	29	3.80		LL/Total	37.1%	37.1%	36.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 D' R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
D' D' L D y R2 r U' r' // cross
U y' L' U' L d R' U' R // 1st pair
U U' R' R2 U' R' d R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U R' y U' L U L' // 3rd pair
y' U' U' R U2 R' U' U' R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U U U U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x2 y // inspection
L2' U r U' (x' y') r' U r D2' // cross
U2' R U R' U' y L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U R' U' y L U' L' // 2nd pair
y' R' U2 R U' y R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U L y' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 f' L' U' L y' U r // OLL
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	18.96	61	3.22	76	4.01	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.88	16	2.72	23	3.91		Cross+1/F2L	48.5%	39.0%	43.4%
F2L	12.12	41	3.38	53	4.37		F2L/Total	63.9%	67.2%	69.7%
LL	6.84	20	2.92	23	3.36		LL/Total	36.1%	32.8%	30.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x2 y // inspection
L2' U r U' (x' y') y' y r' U r D' D' // cross
U' U' R U R' U' y L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U R' U' y L U' L' // 2nd pair
y' R' U2 R U' y R U R' // 3rd pair
U U U' L' U L y' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U U f' L' U' L y' U r // OLL
U U U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

x2 y // inspection
R U2 y L2' D' R' D // cross
U' R U' R' U' R U R' r' U' R U M' // 1st pair
U2 L U' L' y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y U L U' L' U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y2' U' R U' R' (U R U' R')2 // 4th pair
R U R' U' B' l' U R U' (x' y) R // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	17.38	76	4.37	88	5.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	6.00	21	3.50	22	3.67		Cross+1/F2L	49.3%	41.2%	37.3%
F2L	12.18	51	4.19	59	4.84		F2L/Total	70.1%	67.1%	67.0%
LL	5.20	25	4.81	29	5.58		LL/Total	29.9%	32.9%	33.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

x2 y // inspection
R U2 y L2' D' R' D // cross
U' R U' R' U' R U R' U' U r' U' R U M' // 1st pair
U U L U' L' L L' y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' U y U L U' L' U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' U d (U R U' R')3 // 4th pair
R U R' U' x' U' x l' U R U' (x' y) R // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.26	67.33	3.90	79.33	4.60	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.83	16.00	3.31	19.33	4.01		Cross+1/F2L	41.7%	36.1%	36.3%
F2L	11.57	44.33	3.83	53.33	4.61		F2L/Total	67.0%	65.8%	67.2%
LL	5.69	23.00	4.04	26.00	4.57		LL/Total	33.0%	34.2%	32.8%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.40	65.20	3.75	76.20	4.38	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.69	14.40	3.07	17.40	3.71		Cross+1/F2L	40.9%	34.0%	34.3%
F2L	11.49	42.40	3.69	50.80	4.42		F2L/Total	66.0%	65.0%	66.7%
LL	5.91	22.80	3.86	25.40	4.30		LL/Total	34.0%	35.0%	33.3%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.64	54	4.37	63	5.06[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.60	10	4.23	12	5.00
F2L	9.81	35	4.19	43	4.84
LL	4.83	19	4.81	20	5.58
```












Spoiler: Boys



1st place - *SeungBeom Cho* (stevecuber1)


Spoiler: 8.34 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]h2ZJvjVBDfA[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' R' F D2 R' D2 // cross
U L' U L y' U' L' U L // 1st pair
R U' R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' R' U' R U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R2' U' R' F R U R U' F' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.13	47	6.59	52	7.29	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.45	14	5.71	17	6.94		Cross+1/F2L	45.5%	40.0%	42.5%
F2L	5.39	35	6.49	40	7.42		F2L/Total	75.6%	74.5%	76.9%
LL	1.74	12	6.90	12	6.90		LL/Total	24.4%	25.5%	23.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' R' F D D R' D D // cross
U L' U L y' U' L' U L // 1st pair
R U' R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' R' U' R U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R2' U' R' F R U R U' F' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 // inspection
R' B' D R' U' R' F R' U' R D' // cross
R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
R U2' R' U R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R U' // missed PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.39	59	6.28	67	7.14	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.75	14	5.09	14	5.09		Cross+1/F2L	49.2%	41.2%	35.9%
F2L	5.59	34	6.08	39	6.98		F2L/Total	59.5%	57.6%	58.2%
LL	3.80	25	6.58	28	7.37		LL/Total	40.5%	42.4%	41.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 // inspection
R' B' D R' U' R' F R' U' R D' // cross
R' U R // 1st pair
y' R U' U' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
R U' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U y' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' U' R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U U R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R U' // missed PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
D2 U L F' R2 D // cross
R' U R U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U2 R U R2' U2' R // 3rd pair
U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' r U R' U' M U R U' R' // OLL
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.74	59	6.75	66	7.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.07	13	6.28	13	6.28		Cross+1/F2L	37.6%	38.2%	33.3%
F2L	5.51	34	6.17	39	7.08		F2L/Total	63.0%	57.6%	59.1%
LL	3.23	25	7.74	27	8.36		LL/Total	37.0%	42.4%	40.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
D (D U) L F' R2 D // cross
R' U R U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U U R U R' R' U' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
U U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

y' // inspection
B R2' D R2 u' // cross
y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U2' R' U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U' L' U R' z R2 U R' U' R2 (U D) // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.53	61	7.15	64	7.50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.32	13	5.60	14	6.03		Cross+1/F2L	45.8%	33.3%	33.3%
F2L	5.06	39	7.71	42	8.30		F2L/Total	59.3%	63.9%	65.6%
LL	3.47	22	6.34	22	6.34		LL/Total	40.7%	36.1%	34.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

y' // inspection
B R2' D R2 u' // cross
U' y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' U' R' U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
F R U' R' U' R R' R U R' F' // OLL
U' L' U R' z R2 U R' U' R2 (U D) // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

z2 // inspection
F D' R' D' R' U R' U' R D2 // Xcross
R' U R U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
R U2' R' U R U' R2' // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.74	60	7.75	65	8.40	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.73	10	5.78	11	6.36		Cross+1/F2L	37.0%	29.4%	28.9%
F2L	4.67	34	7.28	38	8.14		F2L/Total	60.3%	56.7%	58.5%
LL	3.07	26	8.47	27	8.79		LL/Total	39.7%	43.3%	41.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

z2 // inspection
F D' R' D' R' U R' U' R D D // Xcross
R' U R U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
R U' U' R' U R U' R2' // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.34	60.00	7.20	65.00	7.80	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.04	12.00	5.88	12.67	6.21		Cross+1/F2L	40.2%	33.6%	31.9%
F2L	5.08	35.67	7.02	39.67	7.81		F2L/Total	60.9%	59.4%	61.0%
LL	3.26	24.33	7.47	25.33	7.78		LL/Total	39.1%	40.6%	39.0%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.31	57.20	6.89	62.80	7.56	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.26	12.80	5.65	13.80	6.10		Cross+1/F2L	43.2%	36.4%	34.8%
F2L	5.24	35.20	6.71	39.60	7.55		F2L/Total	63.1%	61.5%	63.1%
LL	3.06	22.00	7.18	23.20	7.58		LL/Total	36.9%	38.5%	36.9%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.13	47	7.75	52	8.40[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.73	10	6.28	11	6.94
F2L	4.67	34	7.71	38	8.30
LL	1.74	12	8.47	12	8.79
```






 2nd place - *Christopher Olson* (cyotheking)


Spoiler: 8.86 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]-eylLJBqJhg[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' R' F' r U2 x' // cross
U L' U L l U L' U' M' // 1st pair
U2 R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL(CP)
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.96	56	7.04	63	7.91	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.92	14	7.29	15	7.81		Cross+1/F2L	37.4%	40.0%	40.5%
F2L	5.13	35	6.82	37	7.21		F2L/Total	64.4%	62.5%	58.7%
LL	2.83	21	7.42	26	9.19		LL/Total	35.6%	37.5%	41.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' R' F' r U2 x' // cross
U L' U L l U L' U' M' // 1st pair
U2 R U' R' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U r' F' r U' r' F r U r U' r' F // OLL(CP)
r M' R' U r M' R' U U r M' R' U M' r R' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 y // inspection
F' R' U L2' // cross
U R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
L U' L2' U L // 2nd pair
y' U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' U L' U L U2 y' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.74	55	7.11	59	7.62	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.50	12	8.00	12	8.00		Cross+1/F2L	31.0%	36.4%	33.3%
F2L	4.84	33	6.82	36	7.44		F2L/Total	62.5%	60.0%	61.0%
LL	2.90	22	7.59	23	7.93		LL/Total	37.5%	40.0%	39.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 y // inspection
F' R' U L2' // cross
U R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
L U' L2' U L // 2nd pair
y' U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' U L' U L U2 y' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 r U R' U R U' U' r' // OLL
U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
D2 U r U' x' R2 D // cross
y' U R' U R // 1st pair
y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R' U' R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U2' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.71	56	6.43	60	6.89	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.71	10	5.85	12	7.02		Cross+1/F2L	33.9%	32.3%	34.3%
F2L	5.05	31	6.14	35	6.93		F2L/Total	58.0%	55.4%	58.3%
LL	3.66	25	6.83	25	6.83		LL/Total	42.0%	44.6%	41.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
D2 U r U' x' R2 D // cross
U y' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R' U' R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U2' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R2 R' U' R u' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x' // inspection
U' x' D' R' F D' // cross
y' U' L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
U2' R U' R' U2' L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
l U r U' r' U' l' // 4th pair
U2' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL(CP)
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.90	55	5.56	63	6.36	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.01	11	5.47	14	6.97		Cross+1/F2L	30.9%	30.6%	32.6%
F2L	6.51	36	5.53	43	6.61		F2L/Total	65.8%	65.5%	68.3%
LL	3.39	19	5.60	20	5.90		LL/Total	34.2%	34.5%	31.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x' // inspection
U' x' D' R' F D' // cross
y' U' L' U L L U' L' // 1st pair
U' U' R U' R' U' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
l U r U' r' U' D y u' l' // 4th pair
U' U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL(CP)
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

z2 // inspection
F D' R' D' R' D2 // cross
y' R' U R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U F U R U' R' F' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R' F R R' F' R R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' // OLL
U2' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F r' // missed PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.29	70	5.70	76	6.18	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.83	11	6.01	12	6.56		Cross+1/F2L	30.1%	29.7%	29.3%
F2L	6.08	37	6.09	41	6.74		F2L/Total	49.5%	52.9%	53.9%
LL	6.21	33	5.31	35	5.64		LL/Total	50.5%	47.1%	46.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

z2 // inspection
F D' R' D' R' D2 // cross
U y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U' y' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U F U R U' R' F' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R' F R R' F' R R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' // OLL
U' U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F r' // missed PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.86	55.67	6.29	62.00	7.00	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.88	11.67	6.21	13.67	7.27		Cross+1/F2L	33.8%	34.3%	35.7%
F2L	5.56	34.00	6.11	38.33	6.89		F2L/Total	62.8%	61.1%	61.8%
LL	3.29	21.67	6.58	23.67	7.19		LL/Total	37.2%	38.9%	38.2%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.32	58.40	6.27	64.20	6.89	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.79	11.60	6.47	13.00	7.25		Cross+1/F2L	32.5%	33.7%	33.9%
F2L	5.52	34.40	6.23	38.40	6.95		F2L/Total	59.2%	58.9%	59.8%
LL	3.80	24.00	6.32	25.80	6.79		LL/Total	40.8%	41.1%	40.2%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.74	55	7.11	59	7.91[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.50	10	8.00	12	8.00
F2L	4.84	31	6.82	35	7.44
LL	2.83	19	7.59	20	9.19
```






 3rd place - *Lucas Etter* (lucascube)


Spoiler: 9.03 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]6olhJqFB3gA[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 y // inspection
R U' R' F R U2 L2' D' // cross
U2 F U' F' // 1st pair
y2 U R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' U2' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' R' U' x (R' U R U')2 x' U R // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.06	67	8.31	76	9.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.85	12	6.49	14	7.57		Cross+1/F2L	34.6%	30.8%	31.1%
F2L	5.35	39	7.29	45	8.41		F2L/Total	66.4%	58.2%	59.2%
LL	2.71	28	10.33	31	11.44		LL/Total	33.6%	41.8%	40.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 y // inspection
R U' R' F R U2 L' L' D' // cross
U U F U' F' // 1st pair
y d' U U R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' U' U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U2 U R' U' x (R' U R U')2 x' U R // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

y' x' // inspection
U' R' x' U L2' // cross
U R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
y2' R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
y' U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U2' R' U R U R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.94	67	6.74	74	7.44	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.30	12	9.23	13	10.00		Cross+1/F2L	25.1%	30.0%	28.9%
F2L	5.17	40	7.74	45	8.70		F2L/Total	52.0%	59.7%	60.8%
LL	4.77	27	5.66	29	6.08		LL/Total	48.0%	40.3%	39.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

y' x' // inspection
U' R' x' U L2' // cross
U R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
y' U' y' U R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
U U' d R' U' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' U' R' U R U (R' l') U l F' // 4th pair
U U U r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
D2' U r U' x' R2 (D U') // cross
U' y U R U' R' y U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y2 U R U' R' U' R U' R' y L' U L // 4th pair / EO
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L // OLL
U (l' R') D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.64	61	6.33	73	7.57	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.58	15	5.81	18	6.98		Cross+1/F2L	45.1%	38.5%	37.5%
F2L	5.72	39	6.82	48	8.39		F2L/Total	59.3%	63.9%	65.8%
LL	3.92	22	5.61	25	6.38		LL/Total	40.7%	36.1%	34.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
D2' U r U' x' R2 (D U') // cross
U' y U R U' R' y U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U U' U' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y2 U R U' R' U' R U' R' y L' U L // 4th pair / EO
U' U U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L // OLL
U' U U (l' R') D D R U R' D D R U' R B // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x2 // inspection
F' D' R' y' R D' // cross
R U2' R2' U R // 1st pair
U2 R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2 L' U L2 U' L' // 3rd pair
U L2' U2 L U L' U L2 // 4th pair
U2' F U R U' R' F' // OLL(CP)
U' R2' U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.40	54	5.74	61	6.49	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.75	12	4.36	14	5.09		Cross+1/F2L	48.7%	35.3%	35.0%
F2L	5.65	34	6.02	40	7.08		F2L/Total	60.1%	63.0%	65.6%
LL	3.75	20	5.33	21	5.60		LL/Total	39.9%	37.0%	34.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x2 // inspection
F' D' R' y' R D' // cross
U' U R U' U' R2' U R // 1st pair
U y' U y R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2 L' U L2 U' L' // 3rd pair
U L2' U2 L U L' U L2 // 4th pair
U' U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL(CP)
U' R2' U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

x2 y' // inspection
L (U' D') R2' F' U' D // cross
L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
U2 R U' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
U2' R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U2 r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2' B' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.83	57	7.28	61	7.79	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.70	13	7.65	13	7.65		Cross+1/F2L	41.5%	36.1%	35.1%
F2L	4.10	36	8.78	37	9.02		F2L/Total	52.4%	63.2%	60.7%
LL	3.73	21	5.63	24	6.43		LL/Total	47.6%	36.8%	39.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

x2 y' // inspection
L (U' D') R2' F' U' D // cross
L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
U2 R U' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
U' U' R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 R U' U' R2' F R F' R U' U' R' // OLL
U U r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2' B' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.03	60.67	6.72	70.00	7.75	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.39	13.00	5.43	15.33	6.41		Cross+1/F2L	42.9%	34.8%	34.6%
F2L	5.57	37.33	6.70	44.33	7.95		F2L/Total	61.7%	61.5%	63.3%
LL	3.46	23.33	6.74	25.67	7.42		LL/Total	38.3%	38.5%	36.7%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.97	61.20	6.82	69.00	7.69	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.04	12.80	6.29	14.40	7.07		Cross+1/F2L	39.2%	34.0%	33.5%
F2L	5.20	37.60	7.23	43.00	8.27		F2L/Total	57.9%	61.4%	62.3%
LL	3.78	23.60	6.25	26.00	6.89		LL/Total	42.1%	38.6%	37.7%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.83	54	8.31	61	9.43[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.30	12	9.23	13	10.00
F2L	4.10	34	8.78	37	9.02
LL	2.71	20	10.33	21	11.44
```






 4th place - *Riley Woo* (MyLifeIsRiley)


Spoiler: 9.44 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]uyLe18DAL7Y[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' R' F D2 R' D2 // cross
U L' U L U' y' L' U L // 1st pair
R U' R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U' L U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U R U R' U' x D' R' U R (U' D) x' // OLL(CP)
U2 // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.60	47	5.47	51	5.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.39	15	4.42	16	4.72		Cross+1/F2L	53.3%	41.7%	42.1%
F2L	6.36	36	5.66	38	5.97		F2L/Total	74.0%	76.6%	74.5%
LL	2.22	11	4.95	13	5.86		LL/Total	25.8%	23.4%	25.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' R' F D2 R R2' D2 // cross
U L' U L U' y' L' U L // 1st pair
R U' R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U' L U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U R U R' U' x D' R' U R (U' D) x' // OLL(CP)
U2 // AUF
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x // inspection
l' B' L' U L2 F2' L' // Xcross
y U2' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2' F' U y' R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.91	51	5.72	58	6.51	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.34	7	5.22	8	5.97		Cross+1/F2L	28.3%	25.9%	24.2%
F2L	4.74	27	5.70	33	6.96		F2L/Total	53.2%	52.9%	56.9%
LL	4.17	24	5.76	25	6.00		LL/Total	46.8%	47.1%	43.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x // inspection
l' B' L' U (L r) U' U' r' // Xcross
U' y U' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2' F' U y' R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
D2 U r U' (l R) D // cross
R' U R U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.31	65	6.98	68	7.30	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.81	13	4.63	15	5.34		Cross+1/F2L	53.6%	39.4%	41.7%
F2L	5.24	33	6.30	36	6.87		F2L/Total	56.3%	50.8%	52.9%
LL	4.07	32	7.86	32	7.86		LL/Total	43.7%	49.2%	47.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
D2 U r U' (l R) D // cross
y y' R' U R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' U R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

y' x' // inspection
r' U' R' F U' R2 D2 // cross
U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
y U R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' y' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' (R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U2' R2' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL(CP)
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r x' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.11	64	6.33	68	6.73	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.83	11	6.01	11	6.01		Cross+1/F2L	29.7%	26.8%	25.6%
F2L	6.17	41	6.65	43	6.97		F2L/Total	61.0%	64.1%	63.2%
LL	3.94	23	5.84	25	6.35		LL/Total	39.0%	35.9%	36.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

y' x' // inspection
r' U' R' F U' R2 D2 // cross
U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
y U R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' y' U2 U' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' (R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // 4th pair
U U2 R U' U' R2' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL(CP)
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r x' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

z2 // inspection
D2 x' R2 U' x U' R' F R D2 // cross
y' U L' U' L U2 R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' L' U L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' R' U R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U2' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.20	63	5.63	70	6.25	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.41	16	4.69	19	5.57		Cross+1/F2L	50.5%	42.1%	44.2%
F2L	6.75	38	5.63	43	6.37		F2L/Total	60.3%	60.3%	61.4%
LL	4.45	25	5.62	27	6.07		LL/Total	39.7%	39.7%	38.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

z2 // inspection
D2 x' R2 U' x U' R' F R D2 // cross
y' U L' U' L U2 R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' L' U L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' R' U R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U' U' R' // OLL
U' U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.44	60.00	6.35	64.67	6.85	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.99	10.33	5.18	11.33	5.69		Cross+1/F2L	37.0%	30.7%	30.4%
F2L	5.38	33.67	6.25	37.33	6.93		F2L/Total	57.0%	56.1%	57.7%
LL	4.06	26.33	6.49	27.33	6.73		LL/Total	43.0%	43.9%	42.3%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.63	58.00	6.03	63.00	6.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.56	12.40	4.85	13.80	5.40		Cross+1/F2L	43.7%	35.4%	35.8%
F2L	5.85	35.00	5.98	38.60	6.60		F2L/Total	60.8%	60.3%	61.3%
LL	3.77	23.00	6.10	24.40	6.47		LL/Total	39.2%	39.7%	38.7%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.60	47	6.98	51	7.30[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.34	7	6.01	8	6.01
F2L	4.74	27	6.65	33	6.97
LL	2.22	11	7.86	13	7.86
```






 5th place - *Patrick Ponce* (coolala)


Spoiler: 9.71 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]SX3Ft9O4ETg[/youtubehd]


 Sorry no reconstructions, the cube was obscured too much. ):


 6th place - *Kennan LeJeune* (Kennan L.)


Spoiler: 10.54 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]40KXww8ZGO8[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' l' U' L U2 x' // cross
U' L' U' L U R' U' R y' U L' U L // 1st pair
U R' U R U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U R' U2' y R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U' L // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.72	58	5.97	67	6.89	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.37	17	5.04	20	5.93		Cross+1/F2L	56.7%	47.2%	45.5%
F2L	5.94	36	6.06	44	7.41		F2L/Total	61.1%	62.1%	65.7%
LL	3.78	22	5.82	23	6.08		LL/Total	38.9%	37.9%	34.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' l' U' L U x' F // cross
U' L' U' L U R' U' R y' U L' U L // 1st pair
U' U' U' R' U R U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U R' U' y U' R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U' L // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 // inspection
R' B' F2 U F2 // cross
L' U L // 1st pair
y' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
L U' L' U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R' U2' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
U x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.61	54	5.62	62	6.45	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.27	8	3.52	9	3.96		Cross+1/F2L	36.6%	24.2%	23.7%
F2L	6.21	33	5.31	38	6.12		F2L/Total	64.6%	61.1%	61.3%
LL	3.40	21	6.18	24	7.06		LL/Total	35.4%	38.9%	38.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 // inspection
R' B' F F U F2 // cross
L' U L // 1st pair
y' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' U L U' L' U L U U L' U U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R' U' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
U (l' R') D D R U R' D D R U' l U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
D2' U r U' x' R2 D // cross
U R' U2' R U2' y R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U2 R' U2 R U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y2' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U l U' l2' U l2 U l2' U' l // missed OLL
M' U' M U2' M' U' M // OLL
U' M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	15.46	64	4.14	79	5.11	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.24	14	4.32	18	5.56		Cross+1/F2L	40.4%	36.8%	37.5%
F2L	8.01	38	4.74	48	5.99		F2L/Total	51.8%	59.4%	60.8%
LL	7.45	26	3.49	31	4.16		LL/Total	48.2%	40.6%	39.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
D2' U r U' x' R2 D // cross
U R' U' U' R U' y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U y' U R' U2 R U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U R' U' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' y' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U U' U' U' U' l U' l2' U l2 U l2' U' l // missed OLL
M' U' M U' U' M' U' M // OLL
U' M2' U' M U' U' M' U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

U R U' F2 y' U l' U2 l // cross
L' U L U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U2' R' U R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U L // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')3 F' // COLL
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.22	65	6.36	75	7.34	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.57	15	5.84	17	6.61		Cross+1/F2L	41.2%	42.9%	40.5%
F2L	6.24	35	5.61	42	6.73		F2L/Total	61.1%	53.8%	56.0%
LL	3.98	30	7.54	33	8.29		LL/Total	38.9%	46.2%	44.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

U R U' F2 y' U l' U2 l // cross
L' U L U U R U' R' // 1st pair
U' y y' U L' U' L L U L' // 2nd pair
U' U' R' U R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U U' L' U L // 4th pair
U U' U' F (R U R' U')3 F' // COLL
U U U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2

y // inspection
U L U' r R' U2' D' x' // cross
R U' R' U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U' R // 3rd pair
L U L' // 4th pair
U2' F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.67	60	5.14	75	6.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.81	17	6.05	21	7.47		Cross+1/F2L	40.1%	48.6%	45.7%
F2L	7.01	35	4.99	46	6.56		F2L/Total	60.1%	58.3%	61.3%
LL	4.66	25	5.36	29	6.22		LL/Total	39.9%	41.7%	38.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2

y // inspection
U L U' r R' U' U' D' x' // cross
R U' R' U R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
U U L' U U L U' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y U' y' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U y U' L U L' // 4th pair
U' U' F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.54	61.00	5.79	72.33	6.86	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.92	16.33	5.60	19.33	6.63		Cross+1/F2L	45.6%	46.2%	43.9%
F2L	6.40	35.33	5.52	44.00	6.88		F2L/Total	60.7%	57.9%	60.8%
LL	4.14	25.67	6.20	28.33	6.84		LL/Total	39.3%	42.1%	39.2%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.34	60.20	5.31	71.60	6.32	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.85	14.20	4.98	17.00	5.96		Cross+1/F2L	42.7%	40.1%	39.0%
F2L	6.68	35.40	5.30	43.60	6.52		F2L/Total	58.9%	58.8%	60.9%
LL	4.65	24.80	5.33	28.00	6.02		LL/Total	41.1%	41.2%	39.1%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.61	54	6.36	62	7.34[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.27	8	6.05	9	7.47
F2L	5.94	33	6.06	38	7.41
LL	3.40	21	7.54	23	8.29
```






 7th place - *Mitchell Lane*


Spoiler: 10.85 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]exDoVunzXUY[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x' y2 // inspection
D' L' R2' F R D2 // cross
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2' L U L' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U R' U2' R U' R' // 4th pair
F R' F' R U R U R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.62	63	5.42	73	6.28	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.33	14	6.01	16	6.87		Cross+1/F2L	33.6%	37.8%	34.8%
F2L	6.94	37	5.33	46	6.63		F2L/Total	59.7%	58.7%	63.0%
LL	4.68	26	5.56	27	5.77		LL/Total	40.3%	41.3%	37.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x' y2 // inspection
D' L' (R' l') U l D D // cross
U' y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
U U R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U' y U' L U L' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U R' U' U' R U' R' // 4th pair
F R' F' R U R U R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x' y // inspection
F' u' U' R2' y' R' F R // cross
(R U R' U')2 R U R' // 1st pair
L U2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' F U' F' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2' R' // COLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.33	47	6.41	50	6.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.45	18	7.35	19	7.76		Cross+1/F2L	41.8%	45.0%	45.2%
F2L	5.86	40	6.83	42	7.17		F2L/Total	79.9%	85.1%	84.0%
LL	1.47	7	4.76	8	5.44		LL/Total	20.1%	14.9%	16.0%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x' y' // inspection
R2' y' U r U' x' R u' R // cross
R U' R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
y R U' R' U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U R' U2 R U' R' F R' F' R // 4th pair
U2' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL(CP)
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.83	58	4.90	69	5.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.87	14	4.88	17	5.92		Cross+1/F2L	35.5%	34.1%	34.7%
F2L	8.08	41	5.07	49	6.06		F2L/Total	68.3%	70.7%	71.0%
LL	3.75	17	4.53	20	5.33		LL/Total	31.7%	29.3%	29.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x' y' // inspection
R2' y' U r U' x' R u' R // cross
R U' R' U U L' U' L // 1st pair
y R U' R' U U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U R' U U R U' R' F R' F' R // 4th pair
U' U' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL(CP)
r M' R' U r M' R' U U r M' R' U r M' R' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x' y' // inspection
D' R u' U' L' U L y U' R2' // Xcross
y L' U L U2' y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U R' U R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.81	52	5.90	61	6.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.60	9	5.63	10	6.25		Cross+1/F2L	29.6%	28.1%	25.6%
F2L	5.40	32	5.93	39	7.22		F2L/Total	61.3%	61.5%	63.9%
LL	3.41	20	5.87	22	6.45		LL/Total	38.7%	38.5%	36.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x' y' // inspection
D' R u' U' L' U L y U' R2' // Xcross
y L' U L U' U' y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' R' U R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U' U' R' // OLL
U U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

x' // inspection
D' F u' R D' // cross
U' L U' L' // 1st pair
R' U R y L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U2' R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U L U' y' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.10	57	6.26	63	6.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.04	9	4.41	9	4.41		Cross+1/F2L	39.4%	30.0%	27.3%
F2L	5.18	30	5.79	33	6.37		F2L/Total	56.9%	52.6%	52.4%
LL	3.92	27	6.89	30	7.65		LL/Total	43.1%	47.4%	47.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

x' // inspection
D' F u' R D' // cross
U' L U' L' // 1st pair
R' U R y L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U' U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U L U' y' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R U' U' R2' F R R R' F' R U' U' R' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.85	59.33	5.47	68.33	6.30	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.41	12.33	5.11	14.00	5.80		Cross+1/F2L	35.8%	34.3%	32.8%
F2L	6.73	36.00	5.35	42.67	6.34		F2L/Total	62.1%	60.7%	62.4%
LL	4.12	23.33	5.67	25.67	6.23		LL/Total	37.9%	39.3%	37.6%
```


```
Mean (4/5 - DNF removed)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.34	57.50	5.62	66.50	6.49	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.21	11.50	5.23	13.00	5.86		Cross+1/F2L	34.5%	32.9%	31.1%
F2L	6.40	35.00	5.53	41.75	6.57		F2L/Total	61.9%	60.9%	62.8%
LL	3.94	22.50	5.71	24.75	6.30		LL/Total	38.1%	39.1%	37.2%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.81	47	6.26	50	6.92[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.60	9	7.35	9	7.76
F2L	5.18	30	6.83	33	7.22
LL	3.41	17	6.89	20	7.65
			
Total and LL do not include DNF
```






 8th place - *Zach Goldman* (cityzach)


Spoiler: 11.38 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]OUeNQx18j9I[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' R' F' r U2 x' // cross
y' U R U R' U' y' R U R' // 1st pair
y2' U R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 4th pair
U f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL(CP)
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.55	52	4.93	59	5.59	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.59	13	5.02	16	6.18		Cross+1/F2L	38.1%	38.2%	40.0%
F2L	6.79	34	5.01	40	5.89		F2L/Total	64.4%	65.4%	67.8%
LL	3.76	18	4.79	19	5.05		LL/Total	35.6%	34.6%	32.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' R' F' r U2 x' // cross
U y' R U R' U' y' R U R' // 1st pair
y2' U R U' R' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 4th pair
U f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL(CP)
M2' U' M2' U' U' M2' U' M2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 // inspection
R' B' y' U R2 // cross
U' R U' R' U' L U L' // 1st pair
U R' U R U' y' R U R' // 2nd pair
R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y2' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U f' L' U' L U f // OLL
U2' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.45	56	4.89	62	5.41	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.57	12	4.67	13	5.06		Cross+1/F2L	33.1%	33.3%	32.5%
F2L	7.77	36	4.63	40	5.15		F2L/Total	67.9%	64.3%	64.5%
LL	3.68	20	5.43	22	5.98		LL/Total	32.1%	35.7%	35.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 // inspection
R' B' y' U R2 // cross
U' R U' R' U' L U L' // 1st pair
R' R U R' U R U' y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y2' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U f' L' U' L U f // OLL
U' U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

z2 // inspection
D' R2 y' F R' U' R' F R // cross
U' R' U R U y' R U R' // 1st pair
y U2 L U L' // 2nd pair
y U' R U' R' d R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.64	60	5.15	65	5.58	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.87	18	4.65	20	5.17		Cross+1/F2L	44.4%	48.6%	48.8%
F2L	8.71	37	4.25	41	4.71		F2L/Total	74.8%	61.7%	63.1%
LL	2.93	23	7.85	24	8.19		LL/Total	25.2%	38.3%	36.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

z2 // inspection
D' R2 y' F R' U' R' F R // cross
U' R' U R U y' R R' R U R' // 1st pair
y U2 L U L' // 2nd pair
y U' R U' R' d R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x // inspection
R U2 x' U L2' // cross
y U2' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R' U R U y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2 R // OLL
U y' r U' L D2' L' U L D2' L2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.38	54	4.75	65	5.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.30	12	3.64	15	4.55		Cross+1/F2L	49.7%	35.3%	35.7%
F2L	6.64	34	5.12	42	6.33		F2L/Total	58.3%	63.0%	64.6%
LL	4.74	20	4.22	23	4.85		LL/Total	41.7%	37.0%	35.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x // inspection
R U2 x' U L2' // cross
U' U' y R' U2 R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R' U R U y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R U R' U' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2 R // OLL
U y' r U' L D' D' L' U L D' D' L2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

z2 // inspection
F D' R' D' R' D2' // cross
y' R' U R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' f' L' U' L U f // OLL
y R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.30	59	5.22	67	5.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.34	9	3.85	11	4.70		Cross+1/F2L	33.9%	25.0%	26.2%
F2L	6.91	36	5.21	42	6.08		F2L/Total	61.2%	61.0%	62.7%
LL	4.39	23	5.24	25	5.69		LL/Total	38.8%	39.0%	37.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

z2 // inspection
F D' R' D' R' D' D' // cross
y' R' U R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' U' R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' f' L' U' L U f // OLL
y R' U2 U' U R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.38	56.33	4.95	64.67	5.68	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.74	11.00	4.02	13.00	4.75		Cross+1/F2L	38.5%	31.1%	31.5%
F2L	7.11	35.33	4.97	41.33	5.82		F2L/Total	62.5%	62.7%	63.9%
LL	4.27	21.00	4.92	23.33	5.46		LL/Total	37.5%	37.3%	36.1%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.26	56.20	4.99	63.60	5.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.93	12.80	4.36	15.00	5.11		Cross+1/F2L	39.8%	36.2%	36.6%
F2L	7.36	35.40	4.81	41.00	5.57		F2L/Total	65.4%	63.0%	64.5%
LL	3.90	20.80	5.33	22.60	5.79		LL/Total	34.6%	37.0%	35.5%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.55	52	5.22	59	5.93[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.34	9	5.02	11	6.18
F2L	6.64	34	5.21	40	6.33
LL	2.93	18	7.85	19	8.19
```






 9th place - *David* (DTCProduction1)


Spoiler: 11.54 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]A-Zd0NhFXrA[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' l' U' L U2 (x' y') // cross
U R U R' U' y' R U R' // 1st pair
U L U' L2' U L // 2nd pair
U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y2' R U' R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
U' f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL(CP)
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.63	56	4.82	61	5.25	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.88	13	4.51	16	5.56		Cross+1/F2L	34.9%	35.1%	38.1%
F2L	8.26	37	4.48	42	5.08		F2L/Total	71.0%	66.1%	68.9%
LL	3.37	19	5.64	19	5.64		LL/Total	29.0%	33.9%	31.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x2 // inspection
D' l' U' L U U (x' y') // cross
U R U R' U' y' R U R' // 1st pair
U L U' L' U U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y2' R U' R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
U' f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL(CP)
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 y // inspection
F' U L2' R' // cross
U R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
L' U' L U2 y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
y' R' U2' R U y L U L' // 3rd pair
U2' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.38	57	5.49	62	5.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.21	12	5.43	12	5.43		Cross+1/F2L	29.0%	35.3%	31.6%
F2L	7.63	34	4.46	38	4.98		F2L/Total	73.5%	59.6%	61.3%
LL	2.75	23	8.36	24	8.73		LL/Total	26.5%	40.4%	38.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

x2 y // inspection
F' U L2' R' // cross
U R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
L' U' L U U y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
y' R' U2' R U y L U L' // 3rd pair
U2' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U l' U U L U L' U l // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
U D2 L F' R2' D // cross
y' U R' U R // 1st pair
y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R' U' R d' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.00	53	4.82	57	5.18	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.34	10	2.99	12	3.59		Cross+1/F2L	49.7%	34.5%	37.5%
F2L	6.72	29	4.32	32	4.76		F2L/Total	61.1%	54.7%	56.1%
LL	4.28	24	5.61	25	5.84		LL/Total	38.9%	45.3%	43.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

x2 y // inspection
U D D L F' R2' D // cross
U y' R' U R // 1st pair
y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R' U' R d' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x2 // inspection
F' D' l' U x' u' // cross
U' L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
y U2' L' U L2 U' L' // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2' R U R' F R' F' R // 4th pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL
U R U R' F' R U2 R' U2' R' F R' R2 U R U2' R' (U2') // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.99	66	5.50	69	5.75	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.10	11	3.55	12	3.87		Cross+1/F2L	40.3%	34.4%	34.3%
F2L	7.69	32	4.16	35	4.55		F2L/Total	64.1%	48.5%	50.7%
LL	4.30	34	7.91	34	7.91		LL/Total	35.9%	51.5%	49.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x2 // inspection
F' D' l' U x' u' // cross
U' L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
U2' y L' U L2 U' L' // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2' R U R' F R' F' R // 4th pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U L U r U' r' F // OLL
U R U R' F' R U2 R' U2' R' F R' R2 U R U2' R' (U2') // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

y // inspection
R' B' D F2 R' u' // cross
y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
R U R' U L' U L U2' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2' R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
M2' u M' u2 M' u M2' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.02	70	5.38	74	5.68	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.46	13	3.76	15	4.34		Cross+1/F2L	40.2%	28.3%	30.0%
F2L	8.60	46	5.35	50	5.81		F2L/Total	66.1%	65.7%	67.6%
LL	4.42	24	5.43	24	5.43		LL/Total	33.9%	34.3%	32.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

y // inspection
R' B' D F F R' u' // cross
y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
R U R' U L' U L U2' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U R R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2' R U R' U' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
M2' u M' u2 M' u M2' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.54	58.33	5.05	62.33	5.40	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.11	11.33	3.65	13.33	4.29		Cross+1/F2L	41.1%	34.7%	36.7%
F2L	7.56	32.67	4.32	36.33	4.81		F2L/Total	65.5%	56.0%	58.3%
LL	3.98	25.67	6.44	26.00	6.53		LL/Total	34.5%	44.0%	41.7%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.60	60.40	5.21	64.60	5.57	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.00	11.80	3.94	13.40	4.47		Cross+1/F2L	38.5%	33.1%	34.0%
F2L	7.78	35.60	4.58	39.40	5.06		F2L/Total	67.0%	58.9%	61.0%
LL	3.82	24.80	6.49	25.20	6.59		LL/Total	33.0%	41.1%	39.0%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.38	53	5.50	57	5.97[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.21	10	5.43	12	5.56
F2L	6.72	29	5.35	32	5.81
LL	2.75	19	8.36	19	8.73
```






 10th place - *Atkins De Guzman*


Spoiler: 11.64 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]i1gPZ3ROdoc[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



x2 R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x // inspection
U L x' U' R2 U2 B2 // cross
R' U R2 U' R' // 1st pair
U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
y R' U R U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U R d' U F' U2 F U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
y R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.84	61	5.15	69	5.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.00	11	3.67	16	5.33		Cross+1/F2L	39.3%	31.4%	38.1%
F2L	7.64	35	4.58	42	5.50		F2L/Total	64.5%	57.4%	60.9%
LL	4.20	26	6.19	27	6.43		LL/Total	35.5%	42.6%	39.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



x2 R' F U' F' U2 L D2 F2 U' B L' D' U F2 D U R D' U F L' U' F L2 D'

x // inspection
U L x' U' R2 U U x' U2 x // cross
R' U R R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
y R' U R U' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U R d' U F' U2 F U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
y R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



x2 U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

y' // inspection
D' U l' U z U L x' // missed cross
U' R U' R' y R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' F R // fix cross
L U' L' U R' U R d' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U' L' U L U2 y' R U R' // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' R2' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
y' U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	16.22	75	4.62	85	5.24	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.84	17	4.43	20	5.21		Cross+1/F2L	39.7%	38.6%	39.2%
F2L	9.67	44	4.55	51	5.27		F2L/Total	59.6%	58.7%	60.0%
LL	6.55	31	4.73	34	5.19		LL/Total	40.4%	41.3%	40.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



x2 U F2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 D' U2 L F2 B L2 D

y' // inspection
D' U l' U z U L x' U' R // cross
U' R' y R U R' U' R' F R // 1st pair
L U' L' U R' U R d' R U R' // 2nd pair
U y' L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 y' U L' U L U2 y' R U R' // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' R2' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U2 U' R' R y y2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



y x2 D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

R' U2 B2 F U r U' x' // cross
y' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R U' R' U' R U' R' y U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.45	62	5.93	69	6.60	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.77	11	3.97	13	4.69		Cross+1/F2L	36.7%	28.9%	28.9%
F2L	7.54	38	5.04	45	5.97		F2L/Total	72.2%	61.3%	65.2%
LL	2.91	24	8.25	24	8.25		LL/Total	27.8%	38.7%	34.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



y x2 D2 F' U2 D R2 U D F2 L2 U' B' R F' U2 R2 D B D' L' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2

R' U2 B2 F U r U' x' // cross
U y' R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R U' R' U' R U' R' y U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U y' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



x2 U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x // inspection
U2 l U L2 // cross
U' L U' L' U y' L' U L // 1st pair
U L U2' L' y L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U R U2' y R U R' // 3rd pair
U2' L' U L U y' R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
y2 U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' x U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.62	61	4.83	71	5.63	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.53	12	3.40	14	3.97		Cross+1/F2L	43.6%	35.3%	33.3%
F2L	8.10	34	4.20	42	5.19		F2L/Total	64.2%	55.7%	59.2%
LL	4.50	27	6.00	29	6.44		LL/Total	35.7%	44.3%	40.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



x2 U' R2 U2 R L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' B2 F' U2 L2 D U2 B' U' R L' D' L B

x // inspection
U2 l U L2 // cross
U U2 L U' L' U y' L' U L // 1st pair
U L U' U' L' y L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U R U' y U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' U' L' U L U y' R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OLL
U' y2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' x R R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



y x2 L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

y // inspection
l' D' B r' U' L' F2 // cross
R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U R' U2' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U L U' L2' U L // 3rd pair
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 4th pair
U2' f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	9.39	52	5.54	54	5.75	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.81	16	5.69	16	5.69		Cross+1/F2L	40.5%	42.1%	41.0%
F2L	6.94	38	5.48	39	5.62		F2L/Total	73.9%	73.1%	72.2%
LL	2.45	14	5.71	15	6.12		LL/Total	26.1%	26.9%	27.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



y x2 L U2 B U2 L F R' D2 U L' R U' D B2 D F2 R' D2 B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2

y // inspection
l' D' B r' U' L' F2 // cross
U' U R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U R' U' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U L U' L2' U L // 3rd pair
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 4th pair
U' U' f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.64	61.33	5.27	69.67	5.99	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.10	11.33	3.66	14.33	4.62		Cross+1/F2L	39.9%	31.8%	33.3%
F2L	7.76	35.67	4.60	43.00	5.54		F2L/Total	66.7%	58.2%	61.7%
LL	3.87	25.67	6.63	26.67	6.89		LL/Total	33.3%	41.8%	38.3%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.10	62.20	5.14	69.60	5.75	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.19	13.40	4.20	15.80	4.95		Cross+1/F2L	40.0%	35.4%	36.1%
F2L	7.98	37.80	4.74	43.80	5.49		F2L/Total	65.9%	60.8%	62.9%
LL	4.12	24.40	5.92	25.80	6.26		LL/Total	34.1%	39.2%	37.1%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.39	52	5.93	54	6.60[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.77	11	5.69	13	5.69
F2L	6.94	34	5.48	39	5.97
LL	2.45	14	8.25	15	8.25
```















Spoiler: 4x4x4






Spoiler: Girls



1st place - *Sydney Weaver* (SirWaffleAndWavler)


Spoiler: 48.00 4x4 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]Ujw_bwqKl84[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



B' u2 r2 U2 r D2 B F2 D2 U u2 B' D2 U u R' D B2 r2 U' L2 U2 u' D2 f2 F u' D' B F u L B2 D' R L D B' D F'

1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
R2 u' U' r2' // yellow
y R' y F l' U2 l y' L u y' U' l' U2 l // white
3r U // WG
x' L' U x' U' // WO
y x2' R U x' R2 U l' 3r U' x' // WR
last 4 centres / finish cross
U r U' 3r2 U' 3r2' U' r // green
U 3r' r U2 r' U2' r2 U2' r2' // orange
3r U 3r U' 3r' 3R U2 r // blue / red
3r' (x' z') y' u' U L' U L d // WB
D' R' D // cross
finish edges
y2 U2' L' U L // YO
U2 R U' R' // RB
y U R U R' F R' F' R u' // GO
R U' R' // YG
L' U L // OB
y2' U R U' R' u // GR
R U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YR / YB
3x3
R' U R y' R' U' R U' R' U R // wOB
y' L' U L y U R U' R' // wGO
y' U L' U L // wRB
U R U2 R' U R U' R' // wGR
U L' U R U' L U R' // OLL
y2' R' U R' 3d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	47.24	157	3.32	192	4.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	6.30	16	2.54	23	3.65		Step 1/Redux	17.8%	15.1%	17.0%
Step 2	6.91	15	2.17	22	3.18		Step 2/Redux	19.5%	14.2%	16.3%
Step 3	8.21	26	3.17	32	3.90		Step 3/Redux	23.2%	24.5%	23.7%
Step 4	3.47	9	2.59	12	3.46		Step 4/Redux	9.8%	8.5%	8.9%
Step 5	10.51	40	3.81	46	4.38		Step 5/Redux	29.7%	37.7%	34.1%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	35.40	106	2.99	135	3.81	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	74.9%	67.5%	70.3%	[/COLOR]

F3L	6.81	29	4.26	34	4.99		F3L/3x3		57.5%	56.9%	59.6%
LL	5.03	22	4.37	23	4.57		LL/3x3		42.5%	43.1%	40.4%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	11.84	51	4.31	57	4.81	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	25.1%	32.5%	29.7%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' u2 r2 U2 r D2 B F2 D2 U u2 B' D2 U u R' D B2 r2 U' L2 U2 u' D2 f2 F u' D' B F u L B2 D' R L D B' D F'

1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
R2 u' U' r2' // yellow
y R' y F l' U U l y' L u y' U U' U' l' U U l // white
3r U // WG
x' L' U x' U' // WO
(y x') x' R U x' R2 U' r' r U U l' 3r U' x' // WR
last 4 centres / finish cross
U r U' 3r 3r U' 3r' 3r' 3r 3r' U' r // green
U 3r' r U U r' U' U' r2 U' U' r2' // orange
3r U 3r U' 3r' 3R U U r // blue / red
3r' (x' z') y' u' U L' U L d // WB
D' R' D // cross
finish edges
y U' U' y L' U L // YO
U U R U' R' // RB
y U R U R' F R' F' R u' // GO
R U' R' // YG
L' U L // OB
y2' U R U' R' u // GR
R U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YR / YB
3x3
R' U R y' R' U' R U' R' U R // wOB
y' L' U L y U R U' R' // wGO
U y' L' U L // wRB
U R U U R' U R U' R' // wGR
U L' U R U' L U R' // OLL
y2' R' U R' 3d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



r R B F' f L F L r' F' R L' B2 D' r' u2 F' L R r' B2 F' R2 f2 u2 L' F' D2 f F' B' D f' R F U2 F r B' U2

x2 // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
U2 2R F' u' r' // yellow
(y z') r U2 r' y2 F U2 l' U2 l // white
z' x' U l' F' // WR
3l2 U r U // WG
x2' R2 U x' U2 (l' r') U L // WB
last 4 centres / finish cross
U' r2 U' 3r U 3r' U2 3r2' U r' // green
U' r2 U2' r2' // red
U' 3R U r // blue / orange
3r' z' y2 R' // cross
finish edges
y' u // GR
y' U' R U' R' d' // RB
U L' U L u // YR
L' U L u' // GO / OB
3x3
y R' U2 R U' y2 R R' R U R' y U2' R' U' R U' R' U R // wGO
L U' L' R U' R' // wGR
U' L U L' U L U' L' // wOB
L' U L y U2 L U L' // wRB
U2 F U R U' R' F' // OLL
y' 2R2 U2' 2R2 u2' 2R2 u2' // Pparity
U R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	43.94	129	2.94	170	3.87	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	4.92	13	2.64	20	4.07		Step 1/Redux	19.5%	20.3%	23.5%
Step 2	8.81	15	1.70	20	2.27		Step 2/Redux	34.8%	23.4%	23.5%
Step 3	5.37	19	3.54	22	4.10		Step 3/Redux	21.2%	29.7%	25.9%
Step 4	1.34	2	1.49	4	2.99		Step 4/Redux	5.3%	3.1%	4.7%
Step 5	4.84	15	3.10	19	3.93		Step 5/Redux	19.1%	23.4%	22.4%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	25.28	64	2.53	85	3.36	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	57.5%	49.6%	50.0%[/COLOR]

F3L	10.14	38	3.75	48	4.73		F3L/3x3		54.3%	58.5%	56.5%
LL	8.52	27	3.17	37	4.34		LL/3x3		45.7%	41.5%	43.5%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	18.66	65	3.48	85	4.56	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	42.5%	50.4%	50.0%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



r R B F' f L F L r' F' R L' B2 D' r' u2 F' L R r' B2 F' R2 f2 u2 L' F' D2 f F' B' D f' R F U2 F r B' U2

x2 // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
U U 2R F' u' r' // yellow
(y z') r U U r' (x' y') (x' z') F U U l' U U l // white
z' x' U l' F' // WR
3l2 U r L2 L2' U // WG
x2' R2 U x' U U (l' r') U L // WB
last 4 centres / finish cross
U' r2 U' 3r' 3r2 U 3r' U U 3r' 3r' U r' // green
U' r2 U' U' r2' // red
U' 3R U r // blue / orange
3r' (x' z') y' R' // cross
finish edges
y2 y u // GR
U' U' U y' R U' R' d' // RB
U L' U L u // YR
L' U L u' // GO / OB
3x3
y R' U U R U' y2 R R' R U R' 3d' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // wGO
L U' L' R U' R' // wGR
y' U U' U' y L U L' U L U' L' // wOB
L' U L y U U L U L' // wRB
U U F U R U' R' F' // OLL
y' 2R 2R U' U' 2R 2R u' u' 2R 2R u' u' // Pparity
U R' U U R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



r D r' R' D F f' B2 U' u2 F r2 B' D L' R u f' R' L' u f2 r R F r' U2 B2 u2 r2 U' D' R2 B U f U L' U' r2

x y // inspection
// centres
U r U' r' // orange
(x' y) U r U r' y R' u' d' l' U2 l // red
z' F U' x' U' x2' U2 x U' r2 // green
x' U' r U r' U x' U2 r2 U' (l' r') // white
l' U2 l // blue / yellow
// edges
x' y2' u' U R U' R' // RB
z2' U2 R U' R' // YO
y U' R U' R' u // YB
L' U L u' // YB
z2' L' U L d // GO
y' R U' R' u' // WG
y z2' U' L' U L d // YR
L' U L u' // OB
U R U' R' u2 // GR
z2' R U' R' d' // WR / YG
3x3
y' U R U' x' z' U x' D2' y' R' // cross
y' U' R' U' R2 U R' // wGO
y2 U2' R U R2' U' R // wGR
R U2' R' 3d R' U' R // wRB
U R U' R' U R' F R F' // wOB
U2 (r l) U2 F2 r U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r F2 r' U2 r2 x // Oparity
L U' R' U L' U R U R' U R // OLL
U R2 3u R' U R' U' R 3u' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	54.93	154	2.80	208	3.79	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
1st 2C	3.82	13	3.40	17	4.45		1st 2C/Centres	30%	41%	37%
Centres	12.53	32	2.55	46	3.67		Centres/Redux	13%	17%	16%
Edges	16.91	44	2.60	60	3.55		Edges/Redux	57%	58%	57%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	29.44	76	2.58	106	3.60	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	54%	49%	51%[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.88	13	4.51	20	6.94		Cross+1/F2L	47%	35%	40%
F2L	6.14	37	6.03	50	8.14		F2L/3x3		24%	47%	49%
LL	19.35	41	2.12	52	2.69		LL/3x3		76%	53%	69%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	25.49	78	3.06	102	4.00	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	46%	51%	49%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



r D r' R' D F f' B2 U' u2 F r2 B' D L' R u f' R' L' u f2 r R F r' U2 B2 u2 r2 U' D' R2 B U f U L' U' r2

x y // inspection
// centres
U r U' r' // orange
(x' y) U r U r' y R' u' d' l' U U l // red
z' F U' x' U' x2' U U x U' r2 // green
x' U U' U' r U r' U x' U U r2 U' (l' r') // white
l' U U l // blue / yellow
// edges
x' u' y' U y' R U' R' // RB
z2' U U R U' R' // YO
y U' R U' R' u // YB
L' U L u' // YB
z2' L' U L d // GO
U' U y' R U' R' u' // WG
y z2' U U U L' U L d // YR
L' U L u' // OB
U R U' R' u u // GR
z2' R U' R' d' // WR / YG
3x3
y' U R U' x' z' U x' D' D' y' R' // cross
U' U' 3d R' U' R2 U R' // wGO

y2 U' U' R U R' R' U' R // wGR
U U' R U' U' R' 3d R' U' R // wRB
U' U' U' R U' R' U 3l' U 3l F' // wOB
U U (r l) U U F F r U U r' U U r U U F F r F F r' U U r2 x // Oparity
L U' R' U L' U R U R' U R // OLL
U R2 3u R' U R' U' R 3u' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



L' F' U' r' R' F' L' B D2 L f2 F' u B' u2 B2 f F' D f' L' r2 f' R' L' B f2 r' R u2 R' D L2 f U u' f' L2 F D

y' // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
D' x' U2 3R U x' U2 l' U2 l L' // white // WB
z' U2 l z' U2 l' U2 l // yellow
(x z') y U x' U' l' x L U' // WO
x' U x' U r' 3r2 U' L' // WR
last 4 centres / finish cross
U 3r' U r // green
3r2' U r' 3r U 3r' r U' r' U r2 U2 r' // red
U 3r' 3R U2 r // blue / orange
3r' z' u2 R U 3l' U R' U' 3l u2 // WG / YR
y' D' L // cross
finish edges
u' // GO
L' U L R U' R' // OB
u' // YB
U R U' R' u2 U2 // YO / GR
y2 U' L' U L U R U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YG / RB
3x3
y U R U' R2' U R // wOB
U L' U L2 U' L' // wRB
y' U' R' U' R U' y R U R' // wGO
y' U' R U' R' U' y U L F' L' F // wGR
U 3r' R U R' 3r U2 3r' R U R' 3r // OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	52.43	149	2.84	197	3.76	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	5.51	14	2.54	25	4.54		Step 1/Redux	14.6%	15.2%	19.8%
Step 2	10.61	14	1.32	21	1.98		Step 2/Redux	28.2%	15.2%	16.7%
Step 3	8.44	22	2.61	30	3.55		Step 3/Redux	22.4%	23.9%	23.8%
Step 4	3.27	12	3.67	17	5.20		Step 4/Redux	8.7%	13.0%	13.5%
Step 5	9.84	30	3.05	33	3.35		Step 5/Redux	26.1%	32.6%	26.2%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	37.67	92	2.44	126	3.34	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	71.8%	61.7%	64.0%[/COLOR]

F3L	8.28	30	3.62	37	4.47		F3L/3x3		56.1%	52.6%	52.1%
LL	6.48	27	4.17	34	5.25		LL/3x3		43.9%	47.4%	47.9%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	14.76	57	3.86	71	4.81	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	28.2%	38.3%	36.0%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' F' U' r' R' F' L' B D2 L f2 F' u B' u2 B2 f F' D f' L' r2 f' R' L' B f2 r' R u2 R' D L2 f U u' f' L2 F D

y' // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
D' x' U U 3R U x' U U l' U U l L' // white // WB
z' U U l z' U U l' U U l // yellow
(x z') y U x' U' l' x L U' // WO
R x' R' U R2 x' R2 U r' 3r2 U' L' // WR
last 4 centres / finish cross
U 3r' U r // green
x2 x2' 3r' 3r' U r' 3r U 3r' r U' r' U r r U U r' // red
3r' 3r U 3r' 3R U U r // blue / orange
3r' (z' y') y u u R U 3l' U R' U' 3l u u // WG / YR
y' D' L // cross
finish edges
u' // GO
L' U L R U' R' // OB
u' // YB
U R U' R' u y y U U u // YO / GR
U' L' U L U R U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YG / RB
3x3
y U R U' R2' U R // wOB
U L' U L2 U' L' // wRB
U' y' R' U' R U' y R U R' // wGO
y' U U U R U' R' U' y U 3r U' 3r' F // wGR
U 3r' R U R' 3r U U 3r' R U R' 3r // OLL
U' R' U' x U' x' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



B' u R r2 L2 f' D2 f D2 F' L f U2 L2 B' f' u' F u L' F2 R2 U r2 D' U f u2 R' B r2 F B2 R' L2 F u' U2 R' u2

y // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
R' u' y U l' U2 l // white / WG
R2 u D' l D2' l' // yellow
(z' x) R2 x' U x r' x L2' U' // WO
x2' U x' U2 (l' r') U L // WR
last 4 centres / finish cross
U' r U 3r2' r // green
r' U2 3r2' r U r' 3r U' r2 U2 3r' r' // red
U r U r' // blue / orange
(z' y') F u' x U R' U' 3l u // WB / YG
D' L D2' // cross
finish edges
y2 u' U' 3d' L' U L // YO
y U L' U L u // YR
U' U U' U R U' R' d' // RB
L' U L d // OB
U' R U' R' u // GO
3d R U' R' u' // GR / YB
3x3
U' R' U2 R y R' U2 R // wRB
y' U2 R' U R y L' U' L // wGO
y' U2 L' U L y U2 L U L' // wGR
U R U2 R' U' R U2' R' // wOB
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	44.34	133	3.00	176	3.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.77	11	2.92	15	3.98		Step 1/Redux	12.8%	12.9%	13.5%
Step 2	5.77	10	1.73	17	2.95		Step 2/Redux	19.6%	11.8%	15.3%
Step 3	7.18	23	3.20	31	4.32		Step 3/Redux	24.4%	27.1%	27.9%
Step 4	3.74	10	2.67	13	3.48		Step 4/Redux	12.7%	11.8%	11.7%
Step 5	8.97	31	3.46	35	3.90		Step 5/Redux	30.5%	36.5%	31.5%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	29.43	85	2.89	111	3.77	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	66.4%	63.9%	63.1%[/COLOR]

F3L	10.28	30	2.92	46	4.47		F3L/3x3		68.9%	62.5%	70.8%
LL	4.63	18	3.89	19	4.10		LL/3x3		31.1%	37.5%	29.2%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	14.91	48	3.22	65	4.36	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	33.6%	36.1%	36.9%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' u R r2 L2 f' D2 f D2 F' L f U2 L2 B' f' u' F u L' F2 R2 U r2 D' U f u2 R' B r2 F B2 R' L2 F u' U2 R' u2

y // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
R' u' y U l' U U l // white / WG
R2 u D' l D' D' l' // yellow
(z' x) R2 x' U x r' x L2' U' // WO
x2' U x' U U (l' r') U L // WR
last 4 centres / finish cross
U' r U 3r 3r' 3r' 3r' r // green
3r2' 3r r' 3r U U 3r' 3r' r U r' 3r U' r r U U 3r' r' // red
U r U r' // blue / orange
(z' y') F u' x U R' U' 3l u // WB / YG
D' L D' D' // cross
finish edges
y2 u' U' 3d' L' U L // YO
U y L' U L u // YR
U' U U' U R U' R' d' // RB
L' U L d // OB
U' R U' R' u // GO
3d R U' R' u' // GR / YB
3x3
U' R' U U R y R' U U R // wRB
U U y' R' U R y L' U' L // wGO
U y' U L' U L y U U L U L' // wGR
U' y' U' y U' R U U R' U' R U' U' R' // wOB
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Mean (4/5 - removing 3rd solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	46.99	142.00	3.02	183.75	3.91	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	5.13	13.50	2.63	20.75	4.05		Step 1/Redux	16.0%	15.6%	18.2%
Step 2	8.02	13.50	1.68	20.00	2.49		Step 2/Redux	25.1%	15.6%	17.5%
Step 3	7.30	22.50	3.08	28.75	3.94		Step 3/Redux	22.9%	25.9%	25.2%
Step 4	2.96	8.25	2.79	11.50	3.89		Step 4/Redux	9.3%	9.5%	10.1%
Step 5	8.54	29.00	3.40	33.25	3.89		Step 5/Redux	26.7%	33.4%	29.1%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	31.95	86.75	2.72	114.25	3.58	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	68.0%	61.1%	62.2%[/COLOR]

F3L	8.88	31.75	3.58	41.25	4.65		F3L/3x3		59.0%	57.5%	59.4%
LL	6.16	23.50	3.81	28.25	4.58		LL/3x3		41.0%	42.5%	40.6%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	15.04	55.25	3.67	69.50	4.62	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	32.0%	38.9%	37.8%[/COLOR]
```


```
Best from each field (3rd solve only included for Total and LL fields)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	43.94	129	3.32	170	4.06[/COLOR]

Step 1	3.77	11	2.92	15	4.54
Step 2	5.77	10	2.17	17	3.18
Step 3	5.37	19	3.54	22	4.32
Step 4	1.34	2	3.67	4	5.20
Step 5	4.84	15	3.81	19	4.38
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	25.28	64	2.99	85	3.81[/COLOR]

F3L	6.81	29	4.26	34	4.99
LL	4.63	18	4.37	19	5.25
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	11.84	48	4.31	57	4.81[/COLOR]
```






 2nd place - *Samantha Raskind* (evilpotato1216)


Spoiler: 48.12 4x4 single (50.80 av5)






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]hThjaxuHlhY[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 3rd solve



r D r' R' D F f' B2 U' u2 F r2 B' D L R u f' r' L u f r R F r' U2 B2 u2 r2 U' D' R2 B U f U L' U' r2

x2 y // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
B U2 r U' r // yellow
U' l' U l y U' l z r U2' r' // white
U' R U' R' u' y' U R' // WB
z' x' R' U r L2' U // WR
x R2 3r' U r U L' // WG
last 4 centres / finish cross
U2 3r2' r U' r' U' r2' // orange
U2' r' 3r U' r 3r2' U' r' 3r U r2 U2' r' // green
3r' U' r U r2' 3r U2 // red / blue
x2' z' R U' R' u y' D' R' D' // WO / cross
finish edges
y u U2' F R' F' R // GO
y U2' F R' F' R u' // YO
U2 F R' F' R u // YG
U' F R' F' R u' // RB
U' F R' F' R u // GR
U' R U' R' u' // YR / OB
3x3
U' L' U L U' y' L U L' // wGO
R U' R' U2' R U2' R' U y' L U' L' // wGR
U2' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // wOB
y U' R U' R' // wRB
U' r U2 x r U2 r U2' r' U2 l U2 r' U2' r U2 r' U2' r' // Oparity
U' L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL(CP)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	48.12	177	3.68	212	4.41	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.59	15	4.18	18	5.01		Step 1/Redux	11.6%	14.6%	14.3%
Step 2	7.70	19	2.47	23	2.99		Step 2/Redux	24.9%	18.4%	18.3%
Step 3	7.21	25	3.47	31	4.30		Step 3/Redux	23.3%	24.3%	24.6%
Step 4	3.60	10	2.78	13	3.61		Step 4/Redux	11.6%	9.7%	10.3%
Step 5	8.85	34	3.84	41	4.63		Step 5/Redux	28.6%	33.0%	32.5%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	30.95	103	3.33	126	4.07	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	64.3%	58.2%	59.4%[/COLOR]

F3L	8.17	35	4.28	42	5.14		F3L/3x3		47.6%	47.3%	48.8%
LL	9.00	39	4.33	44	4.89		LL/3x3		52.4%	52.7%	51.2%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	17.17	74	4.31	86	5.01	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	35.7%	41.8%	40.6%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



r D r' R' D F f' B2 U' u2 F r2 B' D L R u f' r' L u f r R F r' U2 B2 u2 r2 U' D' R2 B U f U L' U' r2

x2 y // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
B U2 r U' r // yellow
U' l' U l y U' l z r' r2 U' U' r' // white
U' R' R2 U' R' u' y' U R' // WB
z' x' R' U r L2' U // WR
x R2 3r' U r U L' // WG
last 4 centres / finish cross
U2 3r2' r U' r' U' r2' // orange
U' U' r' 3r U' r 3r2' U' r' 3r U r r U' U' r' // green
3r' U' r U r' 3r r' U2 // red / blue
x2' z' U U' R' R2 U' R' u y' D' R' D' // WO / cross
finish edges
y u U' U' F R' F' R // GO
U' y U' F R' F' R u' // YO
U U F R' F' R u // YG
U' F R' F' R u' // RB
U' F R' F' R u // GR
U' R' R2 U' R' u' // YR / OB
3x3
U' L' U L U' y' L U L' // wGO
R R' R U' R' U' U' R' R2 U' U' R' U y' L U' L' // wGR
U' U' R' R2 U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // wOB
U' y R U' R' // wRB
U' r U2 x r U2 r U' U' r' U2 l U U r' U' U' r U2 r' U' U' r' // Oparity
U' 3r U' 3r' U' L U F U' L' // OLL(CP)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








 3rd place - *Alese Devin* (JustKeepCubing)


Spoiler: 55.56 4x4 single (58.86 av5)






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]TWsy6j7_y8A[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



B' u2 r2 U2 r D2 B F2 D2 U u2 B' D2 U u R' D B2 r2 U' L2 U2 u' D2 f2 F u' D' B F u L B2 D' R L D B' D F'

1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
u' U' r2' // yellow
r' U2 r R u U r U2' r' // white
z2 U' L' U L U' R U' R' u' F // WB
x U' L U 3r' u' R' // WR
R U' 3l' U R' U' R y r' L2 x U' L // WO
last 4 centres / finish cross
U r U' r' // green
3r' U2' r' U r' U2' 3r2' r2 // orange
3r2 U 3r' r U r' // blue / red
3r U z' u' // WG
R U' R' u U D F2' // cross
finish edges
y' 2U x U R' U' R x' u' R U 3l' U R' U' R x' u // YO / YR
L' U L y R U R' U y' R U' R' // OB
y2 U L' U L U' // RB
y L' U L u' // GR
y U R U' R' u' // YB
U2 R U' R' u // YG / GO
3x3
y' U' L' U' L R U2' R' U y R U' R' // wGR
y' U L U' L' U y' L' U' L // wGO
y U' L' U' L U y' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // wOB
y U R U' R' U R U' R' // wRB
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // EO
R U R' U R U2' R' // CO
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	55.56	204	3.67	255	4.59	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	4.24	12	2.83	14	3.30		Step 1/Redux	11.2%	9.5%	8.4%
Step 2	8.41	36	4.28	41	4.88		Step 2/Redux	22.1%	28.6%	24.6%
Step 3	5.81	16	2.75	23	3.96		Step 3/Redux	15.3%	12.7%	13.8%
Step 4	4.14	11	2.66	14	3.38		Step 4/Redux	10.9%	8.7%	8.4%
Step 5	15.38	51	3.32	75	4.88		Step 5/Redux	40.5%	40.5%	44.9%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	37.98	126	3.32	167	4.40	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	68.4%	61.8%	65.5%[/COLOR]

F3L	10.14	43	4.24	51	5.03		F3L/3x3		57.7%	55.1%	58.0%
LL	7.44	35	4.70	37	4.97		LL/3x3		42.3%	44.9%	42.0%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	17.58	78	4.44	88	5.01	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	31.6%	38.2%	34.5%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' u2 r2 U2 r D2 B F2 D2 U u2 B' D2 U u R' D B2 r2 U' L2 U2 u' D2 f2 F u' D' B F u L B2 D' R L D B' D F'

1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
u' U' r2' // yellow
r' U U r R u U r U' U' r' // white
z2 U' L' U L U' R U' R' u' x U x' // WB
L' U L L' U' 3r U' L U 3r' u' R' // WR
R U' U' R' R U 3l' U R' U' R y r' (3r L) U' L // WO
last 4 centres / finish cross
U r U' r' // green
3r 3r 3r U' U' r' U r' U' U' 3r2' r2 // orange
3r 3r U 3r' r U r' // blue / red
3r U z' u' // WG
R' R2 U' R' u U D x U' U' (x' y') // cross
finish edges
2U R U' R' y U U y y U U y R U 3l' U R' U' R x' u' R U 3l' U R' U' R x' u // YO / YR
L' U L y R U R' U y' R U' R' // OB
U' U' y U' y L' U L U' // RB
y L' U L u' // GR
y U' U' U' U' y U y' R U' R' u' // YB
U U R U' R' u // YG / GO
3x3
U' U' U y' L' U' L R U' U' R' U y R' R2 U' R' // wGR
y' U L U' L' U y' L' U' L // wGO
y U' L' U' L U y' R' R2 U' U' R' U U R' R2 U' R' // wOB
y U R U' R' U R U' R' // wRB
U' F R' R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // EO
R U R' U R' R2 U' U' R' // CO
U R' U2 R U U R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








 4th place - *Lucero Esmeralda*


Spoiler: 57.03 4x4 single (1:03.79 av5)






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]Cj8J7hi9nz0[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 2nd solve



r R B F' f L F L r' F' R L' B2 D' r' u2 F' L R r' B2 F' R2 f2 u2 L' F' D2 f F' B' D f' R F U2 F r B' U2

x' // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
r' F2 y' u U r' // yellow
x' r U2' r' (x' y') U' r' z' U r U2' r' // white
z' U x' U2 // WB
L U' r2 3r' U // WO
x' U' 3r2' r U r' 3r U L // WG
last 4 centres / finish cross
U' 3r U' r2 3r2' U2 3r' U' r U r' // orange
3r U r2 U' r2' // blue
3r U 3r r' U l // red / green / GO
z' U F' u2 y' R U R' F R' F' R u2 D' F // WR / cross
finish edges
U R U' R' // YG
y U F R' F' R // YR
3d' F R' F' R u' // YO
y L' U L // RB
y' U2 u' // GR
U' R' U R u y' U R U' R' u // OB
y' R U R' F R' F' R u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YB / YG
3x3
U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // wGR
U L U2' L' U' L U L' // wGO
L' U' L U2' L' U L // wOB
U2' R U' R' F R' F' R // wRB
U2 R U R' U R U2' R2' U' R U' R' U2 R // COLL
U2 l2 3l2' U2 l2 3l2' u2 l2 3l2' u2 U' // Pparity
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	57.03	164	2.88	200	3.51	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	5.14	16	3.11	22	4.28		Step 1/Redux	13.0%	14.7%	16.3%
Step 2	6.42	14	2.18	19	2.96		Step 2/Redux	16.2%	12.8%	14.1%
Step 3	7.38	20	2.71	22	2.98		Step 3/Redux	18.6%	18.3%	16.3%
Step 4	3.66	13	3.55	15	4.10		Step 4/Redux	9.2%	11.9%	11.1%
Step 5	17.09	46	2.69	57	3.34		Step 5/Redux	43.1%	42.2%	42.2%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	39.69	109	2.75	135	3.40	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	69.6%	66.5%	67.5%[/COLOR]

F3L	10.88	32	2.94	35	3.22		F3L/3x3		62.7%	58.2%	53.8%
LL	6.46	23	3.56	30	4.64		LL/3x3		37.3%	41.8%	46.2%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	17.34	55	3.17	65	3.75	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	30.4%	33.5%	32.5%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



r R B F' f L F L r' F' R L' B2 D' r' u2 F' L R r' B2 F' R2 f2 u2 L' F' D2 f F' B' D f' R F U2 F r B' U2

x' // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
r' F2 y' u U r' // yellow
x' r r' r U' U' r' (x' y') U' r' z' U r U' U' r' // white
z' U x' U2 // WB
L U' r2 3r' U // WO
x' U' 3r' 3r' r U r' 3r U L // WG
last 4 centres / finish cross
U' 3r U' r2 3r2' U2 3r' U' r U r' // orange
3r U r2 U' r2' // blue
3r U 3r r' U l // red / green / GO
z' U F' u2 y' R U R' F R' F' R u2 D' F // WR / cross
finish edges
U R U' R' // YG
y U U U U' U' F R' F' R // YR
3d' F R' F' R u' // YO
y L' U L // RB
y' U U u' // GR
U' R' U R u U U' y' U R U' R' u // OB
y' R U R' F R' F' R u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YB / YG
3x3
U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // wGR
U L U2' L' U' L U L' // wGO
L' U' L U' U' L L2' U L // wOB
U' U' R U' R' F R' F' R // wRB
U U R U R' U R U' U' R2' U' R U' R' U2 R // COLL
U U l2 3l2' U2 l2 3l2' u2 l2 3l2' u2 U U' U' // Pparity
View at alg.garron.us








 5th place - *Pam Paramore*


Spoiler: 1:13.46 4x4 single (1:15.50 av5)






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]JwXimNkQK00[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



B' u2 r2 U2 r D2 B F2 D2 U u2 B' D2 U u R' D B2 r2 U' L2 U2 u' D2 f2 F u' D' B F u L B2 D' R L D B' D F'

x2 // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
U2 r2' // yellow
z' x' r U r' z l' U2 l z x' U2 r' z' U2 r U2 r' // white
y2' x' R U // WG
(y x) 3r' U (l' r') L' U // WR
x' R2 U' x' U2 (l' r') U // WB
last 4 centres / finish cross
l U l' L U' r' // blue
3r' U' r U' r' // orange
U' 3r' l' L U' r 3r' U r U2 r' // green / red
y x u F' L F L' U' u' D2' F // WO / cross
finish edges
y' u' U2 R U' R' // GR
U' L' U L // YG
y2' R U' R' u // YB
U2 R U' R' u' // GO
U R U' R' u // YR
U' F R' F' R u' // YO
U R U' R' u // OB / RB
3x3
U' L' U L U y' R U R' // wOB
U2 R' U R U y' L U L' // wRB
y' R' U' R // wGO
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // wGR
U 2R 2R x' U2 x U2 L' l U2 r' R U2 2R U2 F2 r R' F2 r' 3R r x' U2 R2' r2 x // Oparity
F (R U R' U')3 F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	73.46	161	2.19	208	2.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	6.00	14	2.33	20	3.33		Step 1/Redux	12.8%	15.9%	17.2%
Step 2	8.23	12	1.46	17	2.07		Step 2/Redux	17.6%	13.6%	14.7%
Step 3	6.90	19	2.75	21	3.04		Step 3/Redux	14.7%	21.6%	18.1%
Step 4	8.64	10	1.16	17	1.97		Step 4/Redux	18.5%	11.4%	14.7%
Step 5	17.03	33	1.94	41	2.41		Step 5/Redux	36.4%	37.5%	35.3%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	46.80	88	1.88	116	2.48	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	63.7%	54.7%	55.8%[/COLOR]

F3L	11.07	27	2.44	35	3.16		F3L/3x3		41.5%	37.0%	38.0%	
LL	15.59	46	2.95	57	3.66		LL/3x3		58.5%	63.0%	62.0%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	26.66	73	2.74	92	3.45	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	36.3%	45.3%	44.2%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' u2 r2 U2 r D2 B F2 D2 U u2 B' D2 U u R' D B2 r2 U' L2 U2 u' D2 f2 F u' D' B F u L B2 D' R L D B' D F'

x2 // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
U2 r2' // yellow
z' x' r U r' z l' U2 l z x' U2 r' z' U2 r U2 r' // white
y' (y' x') R U // WG
(y x) 3r' U (l' r') L' U // WR
x' R2 U' x' U2 (l' r') U // WB
last 4 centres / finish cross
l U l' L U' r' // blue
3r' U' r U' r' // orange
U' 3r' l' L U' r 3r' U r U2 r' // green / red
x' (x' z') U y' u U' x U' L U L' x' U' u' D' D' F // WO / cross
finish edges
u' U y' U R U' R' // GR
U' L' U L // YG
U' y2' U R U' R' u // YB
U2 R U' R' u' // GO
U R U' R' u // YR
U' x U R' U' R x' u' // YO
U R U' R' u // OB / RB
3x3
U U U L' U L U y' R U R' // wOB
U U R' U R U y' L U L' // wRB
y' R' U' R // wGO
U U y' R' U' R U' R' U R // wGR
U 2R 2R x' U2 x U2 L' l U2 r' R U2 2R U2 F2 r R' F2 r' 3R r x' U2 R2' r2 x // Oparity
F (R U R' U')3 F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








 6th place - *Emily Wang* (Emily W.)


Spoiler: 1:39.73 4x4 single (1:48.81 av5)






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]rsKFjjjeP9U[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 4th solve



L' F' U' r' R' F' L' B D2 L f2 F' u B' u2 B2 f F' D f' L' r2 f' R' L' B f2 r' R u2 R' D L2 f U u' f' L2 F D

x2 y // inspection
// centres
U' x U2 l' U x' r' // white
x' z' x' l' U l (y x') r U2 r2' F2 r // yellow
z' F U l' U x' U2 l' U x D U2 l' U x U2 r2 // finish centres
x2 r U2 r' l' U2 r // swap red / green
// edges
x' z U' R' // YG
(z' x') R U // WR
x' z R U' R' u // GO / GR
R U' R' D' z2 y L' U L // WO
z2 y' U2 R U' R' // RB
U L' U L u' // YB
D R // WB
y2 U2' L' U L // OB
R' D R u // WG
D2' z2 y L' U L z2 u' // YR
L U' L' d // OB
R U' R' u' // WB / YO
3x3
U R' D2' y' R2 U y' R' F R L 3u' L 3u // cross
U' R U2 R' U' R' U R U y L U L' // wGO
R U' R' U y L' U L // wRB
R U' R' U y' R' U' R // wGR
y L U L' U2 L U' L' // wOB
3l L' U R U R' U' m' U R U' 3r' m' R U R' U' m' U R U' 3r' // OLL(CP)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	99.73	156	1.56	199	2.00	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
1st 2C	13.73	17	1.24	23	1.68		1st 2C/Centres	64%	53%	47%
Centres	21.33	32	1.50	49	2.30		Centres/Redux	21%	22%	21%
Edges	45.11	47	1.04	62	1.37		Edges/Redux	68%	59%	56%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	66.44	79	1.19	111	1.67	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	67%	51%	56%[/COLOR]

Cross+1	11.87	24	2.02	29	2.44		Cross+1/F2L	60%	53%	54%
F2L	19.85	45	2.27	54	2.72		F2L/3x3x3	60%	58%	61%
LL	13.44	32	2.38	34	2.53		LL/3x3x3	40%	42%	39%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	33.29	77	2.31	88	2.64	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	33%	49%	44%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' F' U' r' R' F' L' B D2 L f2 F' u B' u2 B2 f F' D f' L' r2 f' R' L' B f2 r' R u2 R' D L2 f U u' f' L2 F D

x2 y // inspection
// centres
U' x U2 l' U x' r' // white
x' z' x' U U l' l U U l' U l (y x') r U2 r' l' U2 l // yellow
z' x U x' U l' U x' U2 l' U x' x' F x' U2 l' U x r' r U2 r2 // finish centres
x2 r U2 r' l' U2 r // fix centres
// edges
x' z U' R' // YG
(z' x') R U // WR
x' z R U' R' u // GO / GR
R U' R' D' z2 y L' U L // WO
z2 U U y' R U' R' // RB
U L' U L u' // YB
D R // WB
y U' U' y L' U L // OB
D D' R' D R u // WG
D2' z2 y L' U L z2 u' // YR
L U' L' d // OB
R U' R' u' // WB / YO
3x3
U R' D' D' y' R2 U y' R' F R L 3u' L 3u // cross
U' R U U R' U' R' U R U y L U L' // wGO
R U' R' U y L' U L // wRB
R U' R' U y' R' U' R // wGR
y L U L' U U L U' L' // wOB
3l L' U R U R' U' m' U R U' 3r' m' R U R' U' m' U R U' 3r' // OLL(CP)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us














Spoiler: Boys



1st place - *Kevin Costello III* (KCuber06)


Spoiler: 31.17 4x4 av5






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]OUG4oTBjLQs[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



B' u2 r2 U2 r D2 B F2 D2 U u2 B' D2 U u R' D B2 r2 U' L2 U2 u' D2 f2 F u' D' B F u L B2 D' R L D B' D F'

x y' // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
U' F' r' F r' // orange
z' x2' r U r' z U' l' U2 l // red
(z x) U r U' r U' // YO
x' r U r' U' r U // GO
x' r2' U L // WO / WR
last 4 centres / finish cross
3r U r U' r' U 3r r' U r // white
r U r2' 3r2 U2 r // blue / WB
3r' U r' U' r U 3r' r U r' // yellow / green
U (x' z') u' U2 R U R' u // RB / OB
D' U L U2 R U' R' y D' // cross
finish edges
u U R U' R' u' // WG
y2 R U' R' u' // YG
U2 R U' R' u // YR
U R U R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YB / GR
3x3
3r' U' R U m' // oYG
y' U R' U' R U y L U L' // oYB
y' U' R' U2 R 3d' R U R' // oWG
y' U2' R U R' U R U' R' // oWB
F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLL
U2 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 // Pparity
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	29.29	154	5.26	181	6.18	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.68	12	4.48	15	5.60		Step 1/Redux	14.6%	13.3%	13.9%
Step 2	4.41	16	3.63	19	4.31		Step 2/Redux	24.0%	17.8%	17.6%
Step 3	4.14	21	5.07	27	6.52		Step 3/Redux	22.5%	23.3%	25.0%
Step 4	3.20	14	4.38	18	5.63		Step 4/Redux	17.4%	15.6%	16.7%
Step 5	3.94	27	6.85	29	7.36		Step 5/Redux	21.4%	30.0%	26.9%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	18.37	90	4.90	108	5.88	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	62.7%	58.4%	59.7%[/COLOR]

F3L	5.04	29	5.75	34	6.75		F3L/3x3		46.2%	45.3%	46.6%
LL	5.88	35	5.95	39	6.63		LL/3x3		53.8%	54.7%	53.4%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	10.92	64	5.86	73	6.68	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	37.3%	41.6%	40.3%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' u2 r2 U2 r D2 B F2 D2 U u2 B' D2 U u R' D B2 r2 U' L2 U2 u' D2 f2 F u' D' B F u L B2 D' R L D B' D F'

x y' // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
U' F' r' F r' // orange
z' x2' r U r' z U' l' U2 l // red
(z x) U r U' r U' // YO
x' r U r' U' r U // GO
x2' U U' (r' l') U L // WO / WR
last 4 centres / finish cross
3r U r U' r' U 3r r' U r // white
r U r' 3r2 r' U2 r // blue / WB
3r' U r' U' r U 3r' r U r' // yellow / green
U (x' z') u' U U R U R' u // RB / OB
D' U L U2 R U' R' y D' // cross
finish edges
u U R U' R' u' // WG
y2 R U' R' u' // YG
U2 R U' R' u // YR
U R U R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YB / GR
3x3
3r' U' R U m' // oYG
y' U R' U' R U y L U L' // oYB
y' U' R' U2 R 3d' R U R' // oWG
U' y' U' R U R' U R U' R' // oWB
U' U F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLL
U U r 2R R' U2 r 2R R' u2 r 2R R' u2 // Pparity
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



r R B F' f L F L r' F' R L' B2 D' r' u2 F' L R r' B2 F' R2 f2 u2 L' F' D2 f F' B' D f' R F U2 F r B' U2

x2 y // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
D B' r' // orange
R y u' U r' F2 r // red
z x' U r U r' U' r U // OB
x' 3r' r U r2' (3r2 L) U' // GO
x' U' r 3r U' L x' // WO
last 4 centres / finish cross
r U 3r' U' r U' 3r' r' U r2 // white
3r' U' r U r U2' r2' // blue
U2' 3r r' U' r // yellow / green
3r' (x' z') U' y' u' R U R' u // YO
D2 L u 3u' // cross / WB / WG
finish edges
y2 R U R' F R' F' U' R // RB / YR
y2 U2 F' U' F d' // YG
y U' R U' R' u' // GR
y' U R' U' R u // WR / YB
3x3
U2' R U2' R' y' U R' U' R // oWG
y' U' R' U R L' U L // oYG
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // oYB
U2' R' U2' R U2 R' U R // oWB
U2' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	27.69	139	5.02	173	6.25	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	1.57	8	5.10	11	7.01		Step 1/Redux	8.4%	9.5%	10.2%
Step 2	4.31	17	3.94	22	5.10		Step 2/Redux	23.0%	20.2%	20.4%
Step 3	3.77	21	5.57	26	6.90		Step 3/Redux	20.1%	25.0%	24.1%
Step 4	2.73	12	4.40	16	5.86		Step 4/Redux	14.6%	14.3%	14.8%
Step 5	6.38	26	4.08	33	5.17		Step 5/Redux	34.0%	31.0%	30.6%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	18.76	84	4.48	108	5.76	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	67.8%	60.4%	62.4%[/COLOR]

F3L	4.70	30	6.38	36	7.66		F3L/3x3		52.6%	54.5%	55.4%
LL	4.23	25	5.91	29	6.86		LL/3x3		47.4%	45.5%	44.6%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	8.93	55	6.16	65	7.28	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	32.2%	39.6%	37.6%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



r R B F' f L F L r' F' R L' B2 D' r' u2 F' L R r' B2 F' R2 f2 u2 L' F' D2 f F' B' D f' R F U2 F r B' U2

x2 y // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
D B' r' // orange
R u' y U r r2' F2 r // red
z x' U r U r' U' r U // OB
x' 3r' r U r2' (3r2 L) U' // GO
x' U' r 3r U' x' L // WO
last 4 centres / finish cross
r U 3r' U' r U' 3r' 3r' r' 3r U r2 // white
3r' U' r U r U' U' r2' // blue
U' U' 3r r' U' r // yellow / green
3r' (x' z') U' y' u' R R' R U R' u // YO
D D L u 3u' // cross / WB / WG
finish edges
U' y2 U R U R' F R' F' R // RB
R' U' R // YR
y2 U2 F' U' F d' // YG
y U U U R U' R' u' // GR
U y' R' U' R u // WR / YB
3x3
U' U' R U' U' R' 3d R' U' R // oWG
U2 3d R' U R L' U L // oYG
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // oYB
U' U' R' U' U' R U2 R' U R // oWB
U' U' R U R' U R U' U' R' // OLL
U R2' F2 R U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



r D r' R' D F f' B2 U' u2 F r2 B' D L' R u f' R' L' u f2 r R F r' U2 B2 u2 r2 U' D' R2 B U f U L' U' r2

z // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
3r U r U' r' // orange
(z x') r U' r' z' x2' r U r' z U2 r' F2 r // red
z x r' U' r F' // OB
U2' r U r' U' r 3r' D' // WO
x' F U' r' U' r' 3r' U L' // GO
last 4 centres / finish cross
3r U 3r r U r' U' r' // white
3r U 3r' U r U' r' // green
U2 3r' U2 r U2' r' // yellow / blue
(z' y2') R u' U' F' U' F u R' // YO / missed cross
finish edges
U R U' R' u U' R U' R' // WG
y U R' U R2 U' R' // RB
y R U' R' u' // GR
y U' R' U' R u' // YR
U2 R' U' R u // YG / WR
U2' R U R' U' r' F R' F' R U' R U 2R // YB / YB
3x3
D R U2' R' y U' R' U' R // missed pair
y' U R U R' 3r' U' R U m' // missed pair
y2 r2 U2' r2' l2' U2 l2 z R2 z // fix cross
R U' R' y U2' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // oWG
3d R' U' R U2 R' U R // oWB
U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F U' F' // oYG
F' U' F U' R U R' // oYB
U2 r U2 x r U2 r U2' r' U2 l U2 r' U2' r U2 r' U2 r' // Oparity
U' R' F' 3r U R U' 3r' F // COLL
U 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 // Pparity
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	53.54	231	4.31	270	5.04	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.02	18	5.96	22	7.28		Step 1/Redux	12.3%	15.9%	16.7%
Step 2	6.44	19	2.95	26	4.04		Step 2/Redux	26.3%	16.8%	19.7%
Step 3	5.11	23	4.50	23	4.50		Step 3/Redux	20.9%	20.4%	17.4%
Step 4	1.67	8	4.79	9	5.39		Step 4/Redux	6.8%	7.1%	6.8%
Step 5	8.24	45	5.46	52	6.31		Step 5/Redux	33.7%	39.8%	39.4%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	24.48	113	4.62	132	5.39	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	45.7%	48.9%	48.9%[/COLOR]

F3L	17.79	68	3.82	79	4.44		F3L/3x3		61.2%	57.6%	57.2%
LL	11.27	50	4.44	59	5.24		LL/3x3		38.8%	42.4%	42.8%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	29.06	118	4.06	138	4.75	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	54.3%	51.1%	51.1%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



r D r' R' D F f' B2 U' u2 F r2 B' D L' R u f' R' L' u f2 r R F r' U2 B2 u2 r2 U' D' R2 B U f U L' U' r2

z // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
3r U r r' r U' r' // orange
(z x') r U' r' (z' x') x' r U r' z U2 r r2' F2 r // red
(z x2) x' r' U' r F' // OB
U' U' r U r' U' r 3r' D' // WO
U x' U' x' x r' U' r2 r 3r' U L' // GO
last 4 centres / finish cross
3r U 3r' 3r2 r U r' U' r' // white
3r U 3r' U' U2 r U' r' // green
U2 3r' U2 r U2' r' // yellow / blue
(z' y2') R u' U' F' U' F u R' // YO / missed cross
finish edges
U R U' R' u U' R U' R' // WG
y U R' U R U U' R U' R' // RB
y R U' R' u' // GR
y U' R' U' R u' // YR
y U 3d R' U' R u // YG / WR
U' U' R U R' U' r' F R' F' R U' R U 2R // YB / YB
3x3
D R U' U' R' 3d' R' U' R // missed pair
U y' R U' U' U' R' 3r' U' R U m' // missed pair
y2 r2 U2' r2' l2' U2 l2 z R2 z // fix cross
R U' R' y U' U' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // oWG
3d R' U' R U2 R' U R // oWB
U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F U' F' // oYG
U' U' U2 F' U' F U' R U R' // oYB
U U r U2 x r U2 r U2' r' U2 l U2 r' U2' r U U r' U2 r' // Oparity
U U U R' F' 3r U R U' 3r' F // COLL
U r 2R R' U2 r 2R R' u2 r 2R R' u2 // Pparity
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



L' F' U' r' R' F' L' B D2 L f2 F' u B' u2 B2 f F' D f' L' r2 f' R' L' B f2 r' R u2 R' D L2 f U u' f' L2 F D

x' y' // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
u r' U' r U l // orange
x' U' r U r' (x' y') U2 l z' U r' F2 r // red
z U r' U r2 B // YO
r' x2' 3r r U' r2' x L' U // OB
x2' r U r' 3r2 B // WO
last 4 centres / finish cross
r' U' r U 3r U r U 3r U' r // white
U' r U' r U2' r2' // blue
U' 3r r' U2 r 3r' // yellow / green / WG
(x' z') u' R U R' F R' F' R u U' F // GO / cross
finish edges
y u // YG
U2 R' U R u' L U' L' 2U R U' R' // YR
y R U' R' d' // WB
U2 R' U' R u' // YB
y u R U R' F R' F' R u' R U R' F R' F' R u // WR
r' F R' F' R U' R U 2R // GR / RB
3x3
y' U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // oWG
y R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // oYG
y' R U' R' U L' U' L // oYB
R U R' // oWB
U r U2 x r U2 r U2' r' U2 l U2 r' U2' r U2 r' U2' r'
U F U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
U2' R2 U' R2' U' R2 U R' F' R U R2' U' R' F R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	35.49	185	5.21	214	6.03	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.21	17	5.30	21	6.54		Step 1/Redux	13.6%	15.0%	15.6%
Step 2	5.20	17	3.27	21	4.04		Step 2/Redux	22.0%	15.0%	15.6%
Step 3	4.51	21	4.66	26	5.76		Step 3/Redux	19.0%	18.6%	19.3%
Step 4	1.67	10	5.99	12	7.19		Step 4/Redux	7.0%	8.8%	8.9%
Step 5	9.10	48	5.27	55	6.04		Step 5/Redux	38.4%	42.5%	40.7%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	23.69	113	4.77	135	5.70	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	66.8%	61.1%	63.1%[/COLOR]

F3L	4.71	25	5.31	30	6.37		F3L/3x3		39.9%	34.7%	38.0%
LL	7.09	47	6.63	49	6.91		LL/3x3		60.1%	65.3%	62.0%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	11.80	72	6.10	79	6.69	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	33.2%	38.9%	36.9%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' F' U' r' R' F' L' B D2 L f2 F' u B' u2 B2 f F' D f' L' r2 f' R' L' B f2 r' R u2 R' D L2 f U u' f' L2 F D

x' y' // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
u r' U' r U l // orange
x' U' r U r' (x' y') U U l z' U r r2' F2 r // red
z U r' U r2 B // YO
r' x2' 3r r U' (r' l') L' U // OB
x2' r U r' (3r L) U x // WO
last 4 centres / finish cross
r' U' r U 3r U r U 3r' 3r' 3r' U' r // white
U' r U' r U' U' r2' // blue
U' 3r r' U2 r // yellow / green / WG
3r' (x' z') u' R U R' F R' F' R u U' F // GO / cross
finish edges
y u // YG
U U R' U R u' L U' L' 2U R U' R' // YR
y R U' R' d' // WB
y U U y' R' U' R u' // YB
y u R U R' F R' F' R u' R U R' F R' F' R u // WR
r' F R' F' R U' R U 2R // GR / RB
3x3
y' U' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // oWG
y R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // oYG
y' R U' R' U L' U' L // oYB
R U R' // oWB
U r U2 x r U2 r U2' r' U2 l U2 r' U2' r U2 r' U2' r'
U F U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
U' U' R2 U' R2' U' R2 U R' F' R U R2' U' R' F R U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



B' u R r2 L2 f' D2 f D2 F' L f U2 L2 B f' u' F u L' F2 R2 U r2 D' U f u2 R' B r2 F B2 R' L2 F u' U2 R' u2

x' y' // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
U' r' F' r // red
x' u' l' U2 l (x' y') U l z' U' l' U2 l // orange
z' x' D R U' r2 B // GO
3r' r U r2' 3r2 U' // YO
x r' U r2 U' r' U2 r2 3r' U x // OB
last 4 centres / finish cross
U 3r r' U' 3r U' r // blue
U2' 3R U' r2 U2' 3r' U2 r' // yellow
U' 3r r' U2 r // green / white
3r' y2 z u' R U R' F R' F' R u // WO
D' U2' F D // cross
finish edges
u // YB
U R U' R' // RB
y U2 R U' R' // WB
U2 R' U' R u' // WG / GR
y' U' R U' R' U2 y R U' R' u' // YR
U2 R U' R' u // YG / WR
3x3
y U R' U R U' R' U' R // oYB
U' R U R' U2' L' U' L // oWG
y' U' R' U' R L' U L // oWB
R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R // oYG
U R' (F' U' F U)2 R // OLL(CP)
U 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 2U2 // Pparity
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	28.74	146	5.08	176	6.12	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.86	14	4.90	17	5.94		Step 1/Redux	14.5%	15.1%	14.7%
Step 2	5.64	18	3.19	26	4.61		Step 2/Redux	28.6%	19.4%	22.4%
Step 3	4.13	20	4.84	23	5.57		Step 3/Redux	21.0%	21.5%	19.8%
Step 4	2.87	13	4.53	18	6.27		Step 4/Redux	14.6%	14.0%	15.5%
Step 5	4.21	28	6.65	32	7.60		Step 5/Redux	21.4%	30.1%	27.6%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	19.71	93	4.72	116	5.89	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	68.6%	63.7%	65.9%[/COLOR]

F3L	4.94	35	7.09	39	7.89		F3L/3x3		54.7%	66.0%	65.0%
LL	4.09	18	4.40	21	5.13		LL/3x3		45.3%	34.0%	35.0%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	9.03	53	5.87	60	6.64	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	31.4%	36.3%	34.1%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' u R r2 L2 f' D2 f D2 F' L f U2 L2 B f' u' F u L' F2 R2 U r2 D' U f u2 R' B r2 F B2 R' L2 F u' U2 R' u2

x' y' // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
U' r' F' r // red
x' u' l' U2 l (x' y') U l z' U' l' U2 l // orange
z' x' D R U' r2 B // GO
3r' r U r2' 3r2 U' // YO
x r' x x' U r2 U' r' U2 r2 3r' U x // OB
last 4 centres / finish cross
U 3r' 3r2 r' U' 3r U' r // blue
U' U' 3R U' r2 U' U' 3r' U2 r' // yellow
U' 3r r' U2 r // green / white
x' L' (x' y') x' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // WO
D' U' U' F D // cross
finish edges
u // YB
U R U' R' // RB
y U U R U' R' // WB
U2 R' U' R u' // WG / GR
y' U' R U' R' U' 3d' R U' R' u' // YR
U2 R U' R' u // YG / WR
3x3
y U R' U R U' R' U' R // oYB
U' R U R' U' U' L' U' L // oWG
y' U' R' U' R L' U L // oWB
U U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R // oYG
U R' (F' U' F U)2 R // OLL(CP)
U r 2R R' U2 r 2R R' u2 r 2R R' 2U2 // Pparity
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	31.17	162	5.19	190	6.11	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.92	14	4.91	18	6.06		Step 1/Redux	14.2%	14.5%	14.8%
Step 2	5.08	17	3.34	22	4.33		Step 2/Redux	24.7%	17.2%	18.4%
Step 3	4.26	21	4.85	25	5.95		Step 3/Redux	20.7%	20.9%	21.2%
Step 4	2.58	12	4.78	16	6.20		Step 4/Redux	12.5%	12.5%	13.4%
Step 5	5.75	34	5.97	39	6.72		Step 5/Redux	27.9%	34.8%	32.3%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	20.59	99	4.79	120	5.81	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	66.1%	61.0%	62.9%[/COLOR]

F3L	4.90	30	6.06	34	7.01		F3L/3x3		46.3%	47.1%	48.6%
LL	5.69	33	5.86	36	6.39		LL/3x3		53.7%	52.9%	51.4%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	10.58	63	5.95	71	6.68	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	33.9%	39.0%	37.1%[/COLOR]
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	34.95	171.00	4.89	202.80	5.80	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.67	13.80	5.17	17.20	6.45		Step 1/Redux	12.70%	14.00%	14.36%
Step 2	5.20	17.40	3.35	22.80	4.38		Step 2/Redux	24.76%	17.65%	19.03%
Step 3	4.33	21.20	4.89	25.00	5.77		Step 3/Redux	20.63%	21.50%	20.87%
Step 4	2.43	11.40	4.70	14.60	6.01		Step 4/Redux	11.56%	11.56%	12.19%
Step 5	6.37	34.80	5.46	40.20	6.31		Step 5/Redux	30.35%	35.29%	33.56%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	21.00	98.60	4.69	119.80	5.70	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	60.09%	57.66%	59.07%[/COLOR]

F3L	7.44	37.40	5.03	43.60	5.86		F3L/3x3		53.31%	51.66%	52.53%
LL	6.51	35.00	5.37	39.40	6.05		LL/3x3		46.69%	48.34%	47.47%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	13.95	72.40	5.19	83.00	5.95	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	39.91%	42.34%	40.93%[/COLOR]
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	27.69	139	5.26	173	6.25[/COLOR]

Step 1	1.57	8	5.96	11	7.28
Step 2	4.31	16	3.94	19	5.10
Step 3	3.77	20	5.57	23	6.90
Step 4	1.67	8	5.99	9	7.19
Step 5	3.94	26	6.85	29	7.60
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	18.37	84	4.90	108	5.89[/COLOR]

F3L	4.70	25	7.09	30	7.89
LL	4.09	18	6.63	21	6.91
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	8.93	53	6.16	60	7.28[/COLOR]
```






 2nd place - *Lucas Etter* (lucascube)


Spoiler: (37.11 4x4 av5)






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]0mP_9d7IsJw[/youtubehd]


 Sorry no reconstructions, the cube was obscured too much. ):


 3rd place - *Christopher Olson* (cyotheking)


Spoiler: 35.47 4x4 single (38.07 av5)






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]y6iYnyvx6fU[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 3rd solve



r D r' D' R' F f' B2 U' u2 F r2 B' D L' R u f' R' L' u f2 r R F r' U2 B2 u2 r2 U' D' R2 B U f U L' U' r2

x // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
u L u' U l // yellow
x' r U' r' y l' U l // yellow
z' x2 l' U' // WB
x' 3r' U (r' l') L2 U // WG
x2 3l' U (l r) L U' L2' // WO
last 4 centres / finish cross
3r' U L2 l2' U' r // blue
3r2 U 3r' L2 l2' U' L2 l2' U2 3r r' U2 r // red
U2' r U r' // green / orange // OB
3r2' l R U R' U' r' // WR / GR
L' U L2' z' // cross
finish edges
L' U L u U F U' F' // YB / GO
y2 U2 u2' // YO
U R U' R' u // YR
U2' F R' F' R u' R' F R F' R U' R' u // YG / RB
3x3
U2' R U' R' U' y L U L' // wGR
U R U' R' U R' U' R // wRB
U' L' U' L // wGO
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // wOB
R' U2 F R U R' U' y' R2 U2 R B // OLL(CP)
U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	35.47	126	3.55	155	4.37	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.11	12	3.86	15	4.82		Step 1/Redux	11.8%	14.1%	14.0%
Step 2	6.26	14	2.24	20	3.19		Step 2/Redux	23.8%	16.5%	18.7%
Step 3	5.88	19	3.23	26	4.42		Step 3/Redux	22.4%	22.4%	24.3%
Step 4	3.21	10	3.12	11	3.43		Step 4/Redux	12.2%	11.8%	10.3%
Step 5	7.80	30	3.85	35	4.49		Step 5/Redux	29.7%	35.3%	32.7%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	26.26	85	3.24	107	4.07	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	74.0%	67.5%	69.0%[/COLOR]

F3L	5.42	29	5.35	33	6.09		F3L/3x3		58.8%	70.7%	68.8%
LL	3.79	12	3.17	15	3.96		LL/3x3		41.2%	29.3%	31.3%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	9.21	41	4.45	48	5.21	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	26.0%	32.5%	31.0%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



r D r' D' R' F f' B2 U' u2 F r2 B' D L' R u f' R' L' u f2 r R F r' U2 B2 u2 r2 U' D' R2 B U f U L' U' r2

x // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
u L u' U l // yellow
x' U' U r U' r' y l' U l // yellow
(z' x) U' U x l' U' // WB
x' 3r' U (r' l') L2 U // WG
x x 3l' U (l r) L U' L2' // WO
last 4 centres / finish cross
3r' U L2 l2' U' r // blue
3r x L U 3r' L2 l2' U' L2 l2' U2 3r r' U2 r // red
U' U' r U r' // green / orange // OB
3r2' l R U R' U' r' // WR / GR
L' U L2' z' // cross
finish edges
L' U L u U F U' F' // YB / GO
R' R y U U u' y u' // YO
U R U' R' u // YR
U' U' F R' F' R u' R' F R F' R U' R' u // YG / RB
3x3
U' U' R U' R' U' y L U L' // wGR
U R U' R' U R' U' R // wRB
U' U' U L' U' L // wGO
U 3d R' U' R U' R' U R // wOB
R' U2 F R U R' U' y' R2 U2 R B // OLL(CP)
U U U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us








 4th solve - *Rockin Cuber*


Spoiler: 38.71 4x4 single (42.21 av5)






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]zmAnofjxznM[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 4th solve



L' F' U' r' R' F' L' B D2 L f2 F' u B' u2 B2 f F' D f' L' r2 f' R' L' B f2 r' R u2 R' D L2 f U u' f' L2 F D

y // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
D' U2 r R' U' r2' R2 // white
y' U r U' r' // yellow
z R' F' r' 3r U' // WR
x2 r U r' x' L' U L // WO
last 4 centres / finish cross
3r U' 3r' r U' 3r2 r2' U r U r // blue
3r U' r' U' r2 3r2' U2 r' // red
3r2 r' U' 3r' r2 U2' r' // green / orange
y2 z R U d' L' U L u F' // WG / YO / cross
finish edges
u // GO
U2' L' U L // YR
U2 R U' R' // RB
d' U L' U L R' U R y' u // OB
R U' R' u' // YG
y2 R U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // GR / YB
3x3
L U2 L' U' L U L' // wGO
U' R U' R' y U R U' R' // wGR
U2 L' U L y' U' L' U L // wOB
U2' R U' R' U F' U' F // wRB
F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 // Pparity
U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	38.71	148	3.82	188	4.86	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.84	9	2.34	12	3.13		Step 1/Redux	16.1%	11.1%	11.0%
Step 2	4.44	10	2.25	17	3.83		Step 2/Redux	18.7%	12.3%	15.6%
Step 3	5.34	23	4.31	28	5.24		Step 3/Redux	22.4%	28.4%	25.7%
Step 4	2.23	7	3.14	10	4.48		Step 4/Redux	9.4%	8.6%	9.2%
Step 5	7.94	32	4.03	42	5.29		Step 5/Redux	33.4%	39.5%	38.5%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	23.79	81	3.40	109	4.58	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	61.5%	54.7%	58.0%[/COLOR]

F3L	6.75	35	5.19	38	5.63		F3L/3x3		45.2%	52.2%	48.1%
LL	8.17	32	3.92	41	5.02		LL/3x3		54.8%	47.8%	51.9%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	14.92	67	4.49	79	5.29	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	38.5%	45.3%	42.0%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' F' U' r' R' F' L' B D2 L f2 F' u B' u2 B2 f F' D f' L' r2 f' R' L' B f2 r' R u2 R' D L2 f U u' f' L2 F D

y // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
D' U2 r R' U' r2' R2 // white
y' U r U' r' // yellow
(z x') x' x2 R' F' r' 3r U' // WR
x x r U r' x' L' U L // WO
last 4 centres / finish cross
3r U' 3r' r U' 3r2 r2' U r U r // blue
3r U' r' U' r 3r2' r U2 r' // red
3r2 r' U' 3r' r2 U' U' r' // green / orange
(x' z') y' R U d' L' U L u F' // WG / YO / cross
finish edges
u // GO
y' U' U' y L' U L // YR
U U R U' R' // RB
y d' U y' L' U L R' U R y' u // OB
R U' R' y2 u' // YG
R U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // GR / YB
3x3
L U2 L' U' L U L' // wGO
U' R U' R' y U U' U R U' R' // wGR
U2 L' U L y' U' L' U L // wOB
U' U U' U' R U' R' U F' U' F // wRB
F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U' U' U' U' r 2R R' U2 (l' r') (l R) r' R u u (l' r') (3l R) u2 // Pparity
U' R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








 5th solve - *Mitchell Lane*


Spoiler: 35.76 4x4 single (42.70 av5)






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]xFaYLhsgQ6w[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 4th solve



L' F' U' r R' F' L' B D2 L f2 F' u2 B' u2 B2 f F' D f' L r2 f' R' L' B f2 r' R u2 R' D L2 f U u' f' L2 F D

x y // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
D U r U r2' // green
r U r' u2 y' U' l' U2 l // blue
z U2 R' U' R U r' F' // GR
x' U // GO
x R U R' U' r 3r' U // WG
last 4 centres / finish cross
x' (L 3r) U 3r' r' // white
3r' r U r' 3r U 3r2' r2 U' r2' // orange
U' 3r r' U 3r' r2 U2' r' // yellow / red
3r2' R U R' U' 3r' r U' R' U r' R2 U2 z' // YG / cross
finish edges
u // YB
L' U L // YO
U' 3d' L' U L // WO
U' R U' R' d' // OB
y U2 3d' L' U L u' // RB
U L' U L d // WB
R U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // WR / YR
3x3
R' U R y' R' U' R // gYO
U2 R U' R' U' y L' U' L // gYR
y U R U R' U2' R U' R' // gWO
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' // gWR
U 3r' U 3r U 3r' F' U' F 3r // OLL(CP)
U 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 // Pparity
U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	35.76	145	4.05	181	5.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.82	13	4.61	14	4.96		Step 1/Redux	11.9%	13.8%	12.1%
Step 2	5.28	14	2.65	21	3.98		Step 2/Redux	22.3%	14.9%	18.1%
Step 3	5.07	18	3.55	25	4.93		Step 3/Redux	21.4%	19.1%	21.6%
Step 4	3.13	12	3.83	15	4.79		Step 4/Redux	13.2%	12.8%	12.9%
Step 5	7.38	37	5.01	41	5.56		Step 5/Redux	31.2%	39.4%	35.3%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	23.68	94	3.97	116	4.90	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	66.2%	64.8%	64.1%[/COLOR]

F3L	6.64	32	4.82	40	6.02		F3L/3x3		55.0%	62.7%	61.5%
LL	5.44	19	3.49	25	4.60		LL/3x3		45.0%	37.3%	38.5%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	12.08	51	4.22	65	5.38	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	33.8%	35.2%	35.9%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' F' U' r R' F' L' B D2 L f2 F' u2 B' u2 B2 f F' D f' L r2 f' R' L' B f2 r' R u2 R' D L2 f U u' f' L2 F D

x y // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
D U r U r2' // green
r U r' u2 y' U' l' U2 l // blue
z x' x U U R' U' R U r' F' // GR
x' U // GO
x R U R' U' r 3r' U // WG
last 4 centres / finish cross
x' (L 3r) U 3r' r' // white
3r' r U r' 3r U 3r' 3r' r2 U' r2' // orange
U' 3r r' U 3r' r2 U' U' r' // yellow / red
3r' 3r' R U R' U' 3r' r U' R' U r' R2 U2 z' // YG / cross
finish edges
u // YB
L' U L // YO
U' 3d' L' U L // WO
U' R U' R' d' // OB
y U U 3d' L' U L u' // RB
U L' U L d // WB
R U' R' u' R U R' F R' R R' F' R u // WR / YR
3x3
R' U R y' R R' R' U' R // gYO
U2 R R' R U' R' U' y L' U' L // gYR
y U' U' U' R U R' U' U' R U' R' // gWO
R U' U' R2' U' R2 U' R' // gWR
U' U' U' 3r' U 3r U 3r' F' U' F 3r // OLL(CP)
U l 2R 3l' U2 l 3l' 2R u2 l 2R 3l' u2 // Pparity
U U' U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us








 6th place - *Andrew Park*


Spoiler: 41.39 4x4 single (44.99 av5)






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]WLnqOMe1jC8[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 5th solve



B' u R r2 L2 f' D2 f D2 F' L f U2 L2 B f' u' F u L' F2 R2 U r2 D' U f u2 R' B r2 F B2 R' L2 F u' U2 R' u2

y' // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
U r U' r' U2' r' // yellow
x' z F' U r U' r' // white / WG
z2 y U2' R2' U' r' U // WR
x' R2' 3r U r2' U2' B // WO
last 4 centres / finish cross
3r2 U' r' // orange
3r2 r U r' U 3r U' r U r' r' U2' r // blue
U 3r r' U r U' r' U2' r // red / green
x' 3r2' U' R U x U2' r U R U' r' U2' z' // WB / cross
finish edges
u // GO
y U' L U' L' // RB
y L U' L2' U L u' // GR / YG
U L' U L u // YR
U2' L' U L u' // YO
y R U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YO / OB
3x3
y' U R U' R' U R' U' R // wRB
U L U' L' U y' L' U L // wGR
y L' U' L y L' U' L // wOB
y' U L' U2 L U2' L' U L // wGO
L' U' L U' L' U2' L // OLL
U2 R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	41.39	143	3.45	175	4.23	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.50	11	3.14	13	3.71		Step 1/Redux	11.9%	12.4%	11.4%
Step 2	8.94	12	1.34	19	2.13		Step 2/Redux	30.5%	13.5%	16.7%
Step 3	6.08	23	3.78	27	4.44		Step 3/Redux	20.8%	25.8%	23.7%
Step 4	3.83	11	2.87	14	3.66		Step 4/Redux	13.1%	12.4%	12.3%
Step 5	6.94	32	4.61	41	5.91		Step 5/Redux	23.7%	36.0%	36.0%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	29.29	89	3.04	114	3.89	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	70.8%	62.2%	65.1%[/COLOR]

F3L	7.48	32	4.28	38	5.08		F3L/3x3		61.8%	59.3%	62.3%
LL	4.62	22	4.76	23	4.98		LL/3x3		38.2%	40.7%	37.7%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	12.10	54	4.46	61	5.04	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	29.2%	37.8%	34.9%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' u R r2 L2 f' D2 f D2 F' L f U2 L2 B f' u' F u L' F2 R2 U r2 D' U f u2 R' B r2 F B2 R' L2 F u' U2 R' u2

y' // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
U r U' r' U2' r' // yellow
x' z F' U r U' r' // white / WG
(z y) x' U2' R2' U' r' U // WR
x' R2' r r' 3r U r' r' U2' x' U x // WO
last 4 centres / finish cross
3r 3r U' 3r r' // orange
3r r U r' U 3r U' r U r' r' U2' r // blue
U 3r r' U r U' r' U2' r // red / green
3r2' x' U' R U x U2' r U R U' r' U2' z' // WB / cross
finish edges
u // GO
U' y L U' L' // RB
y L U' L2' U L u' // GR / YG
y U y' L' U L u // YR
U2' L' U L u' // YO
y y y' R' R2 U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // YO / OB
3x3
U y' R U' R' U R' U' R // wRB
U L U' L' U y' L' U L // wGR
U' y U L' U' L y L' U' L // wOB
U y' L' U U L U2' L' U L // wGO
L' U' L U' L' U2' L // OLL
U U R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








 7th place - *Eli Lifland*


Spoiler: 44.01 4x4 single (46.94 av5)






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]UCDPhva-4wo[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 4th solve



L' F' U' r' R' F' L' B D2 L f2 F' u B' u2 B2 f F' D f' L' r2 f' R' L' B f2 r' R u2 R' D L2 f U u' f' L2 F D

y // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
D' U2 r U' r2' // white
y' U r U' r' // yellow
z x' U // WB
x' U' L U // WG
F r2 L' U' L2 // WO
last 4 centres / finish cross
3r r' U' 3r2' r U' r2' // orange
3r r' U2 r 3r' U' r U r' // green
3r' U2 3r r' U' r // red / blue / YG
3r r R' U' R U r' 3r U' L2' z' // WR / cross
finish edges
u U R U' R2' U' R u' // YO / GO
y' U2 F R' F' R u' // GR
U' F R' F' R u // RB
U R U' R' u' // YB
F R' F' R u // YR / OB
3x3
y R U2' R' U R U' R' // wRB
y U' R U' R' // wGR
y R U R' U R U' R' // wGO
R' U2' R y U' R U R' // wOB
F R U R' U' F' // EO
U2' R U (R' U R U')2 R' U R U2' R' // COLL
2R2 U2' 2R2 u2' 2R2 u2' // Pparity
U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	44.01	145	3.29	183	4.16	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.35	9	3.83	11	4.68		Step 1/Redux	8.2%	11.8%	10.4%
Step 2	7.01	9	1.28	17	2.43		Step 2/Redux	24.6%	11.8%	16.0%
Step 3	6.04	20	3.31	25	4.14		Step 3/Redux	21.2%	26.3%	23.6%
Step 4	4.40	8	1.82	13	2.95		Step 4/Redux	15.4%	10.5%	12.3%
Step 5	8.74	30	3.43	40	4.58		Step 5/Redux	30.6%	39.5%	37.7%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	28.54	76	2.66	106	3.71	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	64.8%	52.4%	57.9%[/COLOR]

F3L	5.84	24	4.11	30	5.14		F3L/3x3		37.8%	34.8%	39.0%
LL	9.63	45	4.67	47	4.88		LL/3x3		62.2%	65.2%	61.0%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	15.47	69	4.46	77	4.98	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	35.2%	47.6%	42.1%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' F' U' r' R' F' L' B D2 L f2 F' u B' u2 B2 f F' D f' L' r2 f' R' L' B f2 r' R u2 R' D L2 f U u' f' L2 F D

y // inspection
1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
D' U2 r U' r' r' // white
y' U r U' r' // yellow
z' z2 x' U // WB
x' U' L U // WG
x' x2 U x' r2 L L2 U' L2 // WO
last 4 centres / finish cross
3r r' U' 3r' 3r' r U' r2' // orange
3r r' U2 r r' r 3r' U' r U r' // green
3r' U2 3r r' U' r // red / blue / YG
3r' 3r' 3r' r R' U' R U r' 3r U' L2' z' // WR / cross
finish edges
y y' u U R U' R' R' U' R u' // YO / GO
y' U2 x U R' U' x' R u' // GR
U' x U R' U' x' R u // RB
U R U' R' u' // YB
x U R' U' x' R u // YR / OB
3x3
y R U' U' R' U R U' R' // wRB
y U' R U' R' // wGR
y R U R' U R U' R2' // wGO
U' U' R y U' R U R' // wOB
F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' U' R' // COLL
2R2 U2' 2R2 u2' 2R2 u2' // Pparity
U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








 8th place - *Luke Tycksen*


Spoiler: 42.35 4x4 single (49.85 av5)






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]2TdkACLxgtA[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 5th solve



B' u R r2 L2 f' D2 f D2 F' L f U2 L2 B f' u' F u L' F2 R2 U r2 D' U f2 u2 R' B r2 F B2 R' L2 F u' U2 R' u2

x' y' // inspection
1st 2 centres / 2 adjacent centres
D U' r U x' U' r' U' l' // blue
z x' U r' z' U2' r U2' r' // green
z x' D U l' U' r' // red
z2 x' U r U' r' U r U2' r' // white
4 cross dedges / finish centres / cross
L' U' // WG
x' D' R U F2' r U2 r' // WO
D' F U l' U2 l U' l' U l // WB
D' F' U r U' r' // WR
D2' F U' 3r r' U 3r' r F' // yellow / orange / cross
finish edges
u' R U' R' u // OB
y' R' U' R // YG
y' U' R U' R' // YB
y' U R U' R' u // GR
R U R2' U R y' L' U' L y R U R' F R' F' R // YO
y2' R U R' F R' F' R u' // GO
y R U R' F R' F' R u2' R U R' F R' F' R u2' // RB / YR
3x3
y L' U L R' U' R // wGR
y' U2' R' U R // wRB
R U R' // wOB
y' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // wGO
L U L' U L U2' L' // OLL
2R2 U2' 2R2 u2' 2R2 u2' // Pparity
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	42.35	166	3.92	197	4.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	4.97	14	2.82	19	3.82		Step 1/Redux	16.0%	12.2%	13.7%
Step 2	3.07	13	4.23	17	5.54		Step 2/Redux	9.9%	11.3%	12.2%
Step 3	8.23	25	3.04	27	3.28		Step 3/Redux	26.5%	21.7%	19.4%
Step 4	2.17	7	3.23	10	4.61		Step 4/Redux	7.0%	6.1%	7.2%
Step 5	12.63	56	4.43	66	5.23		Step 5/Redux	40.7%	48.7%	47.5%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	31.07	115	3.70	139	4.47	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	73.4%	69.3%	70.6%[/COLOR]

F2L	4.83	23	4.76	27	5.59		F2L/3x3		42.8%	45.1%	46.6%
LL	6.45	28	4.34	31	4.81		LL/3x3		57.2%	54.9%	53.4%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	11.28	51	4.52	58	5.14	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	26.6%	30.7%	29.4%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' u R r2 L2 f' D2 f D2 F' L f U2 L2 B f' u' F u L' F2 R2 U r2 D' U f2 u2 R' B r2 F B2 R' L2 F u' U2 R' u2

x' y' // inspection
1st 2 centres / 2 adjacent centres
D U' r U x' U' r' U' l' // blue
z x' U r' z' U2' r' r2 U2' r' // green
z x' D U l' U' r' // red
z2 x' U r U' r' U r U2' r' // white
4 cross dedges / finish centres / cross
L' U' // WG
x' D' R U F2' r U2 r' // WO
D' F U l' U U l U' l' U l // WB
D' F' U r U' r' // WR
D' D' F U' 3r r' U 3r' r F' // yellow / orange / cross
finish edges
u' R U' R' u // OB
y' R' U' R // YG
U' y' R U' R' // YB
U y' R U' R' u // GR
R U R' R' U R y' L' U' L y R U R' x U R' U' R // YO
z2' x' R U R' F R' F' R u' // GO
y R U R' F R' F' R u2' R U R' F R' F' R u2' // RB / YR
3x3
y L' U L R' U' R // wGR
U2' y' R' U R // wRB
R U R' // wOB
y' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // wGO
L U L' U L U2' L' // OLL
2R 2R U2' 2R 2R u2' 2R 2R u2' // Pparity
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 16, 2014)

What the hell Brest^

That's a LOT of reconstructions O_O


----------



## Brest (Feb 16, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> What the hell Brest^
> 
> That's a LOT of reconstructions O_O



Yeah, I may have gone a little overboard. I was going to do top 3 but it snowballed a little...

2x2 70
3x3 95
4x4 21
186 reconstructions

314,175 characters (261,898 no spaces) -> it was over 420,000 but the forum timed out before posting, so I had to tiny.url some of the links. lol


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 16, 2014)

Can someone reconstruct the solves in my Moyu Weilong review? Thanks!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 16, 2014)

Brest said:


> Yeah, I may have gone a little overboard. I was going to do top 3 but it snowballed a little...
> 
> 2x2 70
> 3x3 95
> ...



Craziness. Well your work is greatly appreciated. I plan and going over all these solves.

You are a gentlemen and a scholar Brest!


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 17, 2014)

First time being reconstructed, thanks sooo much!


----------



## cubizh (Feb 17, 2014)

Antoine Cantin - 5 Walkthrough Solves
Method: CFOP (Orange Cross)



Spoiler: Video



[YOUTUBEHD]qSCpjVunpOA[/YOUTUBEHD]





Spoiler: Solve 1



Scramble: B2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 B' U2 F' U' B' L B2 D B L' R' F' U' B2

x z' // Inspection
B' R2 D R F' D // Cross
U2 L' U' L U y' R' U' R // 1st Pair
U' R U' R' U L' U' L// 2nd Pair
U' y' R' U' R // 3rd Pair
U' Rw U' Rw' F // 4th Pair
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
R' Dw' F R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2 U' // PLL





Spoiler: Solve 2



Scramble: B2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 L' F D' L' R' D2 L U' L' B2

z' // Inspection
L' U' R2' F' D' R' D F' // Cross
U L' U L y' U' R U' R' // 1st Pair
U2 y' L' U L // 2nd Pair
U2 L U L' // 3rd Pair
F' U F U2 R U R' // 4th Pair
U R' U2 R U R' U R // OLL
U' R' U R' Dw' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2' // PLL





Spoiler: Solve 3



Scramble: (Orient Red top, white front) F D B2 D' R2 L U R F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 B U2

z' // Inspection
R' F B' R' D2 // Cross
R U' R' U2 L' U L // 1st Pair
R U' R2' U' R // 2nd Pair
y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 2nd Pair
L' U L y' U R U R' // 3rd Pair
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // OLL
U2 x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U // PLL





Spoiler: Solve 4



Scramble: B2 L2 U F L' D' R' F U F' D2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U L2

z' // Inspection
B' R D R2 D R' D' // Cross
U' L U L' y' U' L' U L // 1st Pair
y U R U R' U2 L' U' L // 2nd Pair
R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd Pair
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th Pair
F U R U' F' Rw U R' U' Rw' // OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 // PLL





Spoiler: Solve 5



Scramble: U' F2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 D' B' R' D' F2 L F D2 B' L U

z' y' // Inspection
D R' F D' B' D2 L2 // Cross
U' L' U L // 1st Pair
U L U L' // 2nd Pair
U D' R U' R' D // 3rd Pair
y' U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th Pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U L' U' L y' R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2 // PLL


----------



## MrDemir (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi brest , 

Can you reconstruct this , if you're free. I know that camera angle is bad but i believe you can do  
little help , cross is " x R D2' R' D'" 

Unlucky 10.87 Single (ege demir)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_sXva7dIak&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 18, 2014)

Brest, can you please teach us how you make your reconstructions with all the code and stuff? It would make your job a lot easier


----------



## TDM (Feb 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Brest, can you please teach us how you make your reconstructions with all the code and stuff? It would make your job a lot easier


You can see a spreadsheet in these videos; I think that does it for him.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Feb 18, 2014)

You can use this for Roux or CFOP reconstructions.


----------



## TDM (Feb 18, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> You can use this for Roux or CFOP reconstructions.


Oh yeah, forgot about that even though I use it when I reconstruct solves :fp Brest doesn't use it though.


----------



## EMI (Feb 18, 2014)

*Emanuel Rheinert* - 28.75 4x4 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]p_D2jRoavMc[/youtubehd]


 F' B U D B2 Rw Uw2 D L' R U Uw D' L' Rw' F2 U' B' L' D R2 F' Rw2 R2 Fw' Rw' U2 Uw2 L U' Uw2 L' Rw2 D B R' U2 Uw R2 Fw2

z2 // inspection
1st 2 centers / 3 cross dedges
U' r y' (l r) U2' r' // white + yellow
(z' x) R' F' r' U // RW
x' R U r U // BW
x' 3r' U2 r2 L U' // GW
last 4 centers / finish cross
l' U 3r r U r' U r // orange
U' 3r r U' r2' U2' r // blue
3r r' U r // red / green
3r l U' R U r' z' D R' D' // cross
finish edges
u U F R' F' R // OB
U' R' U' R // YR
L U L' u' // RB
F R' F' R u' R U' R' (u U') // YB / GR
R U' R' u' R U R' u // YO / YG / GO
3x3x3
R U' R' // wOB
U L U' L' // wGR
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // wGO
U y R U R' U R U' R' // wRB
U' R' F' R L' U' L U R' F R // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## cubernya (Feb 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about that even though I use it when I reconstruct solves :fp *Brest doesn't use it though.*



This is the explanation Brest gave me (He had just requested some changes be made to RPG so it is compatible with RCDB):


theZcuber said:


> Also, just wondering, why don't you use RPG? I could never figure that out.





Brest said:


> There are a few reasons. I like to have a file for each reconstruction I've done, so I can look at the work I did so I can error check if needed, or in case I need to look something up. I also do no think that move counts, especially ETM, can be accurate when automated.
> I do like RPG though, as more people seem to be inclined to reconstruct when they have this type of tool.


----------



## Brest (Feb 21, 2014)

*Ege Demir* - 10.87 3x3 single (unofficial)


Spoiler: Reconstruction






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]n_sXva7dIak[/youtubehd]


 F' R2 B U2 F' L' F2 U' R U2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L' F2 B2 U2 R2

x // inspection
R D2' R' D' // cross
U' R U2' R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R' U R // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U' R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.87	59	5.43	63	5.80	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.75	12	4.36	13	4.73		Cross+1/F2L	43.4%	38.7%	37.1%
F2L	6.33	31	4.90	35	5.53		F2L/Total	58.2%	52.5%	55.6%
LL	4.54	28	6.17	28	6.17		LL/Total	41.8%	47.5%	44.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R2 B U2 F' L' F2 U' R U2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L' F2 B2 U2 R2

x // inspection
R D2' R' D' // cross
U' R U' U' R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R' U R // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U' R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





*Yuxuan Chen* - 12.29 3x3 av5 (unofficial)


Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]b-AmEzVxXl8[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



D' U' R2 U' F2 R2 U F' L2 B D U F2 R B R' B U2

z2 // inspection
D' M2' D2' // cross
R' U R U2 y R' U' R // 1st pair
y2' U2 R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
d R' U2' R U' y' L U L' // 3rd pair
U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U2' y2' x' R2 D2' R' U' R D2' R' U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.81	57	4.45	67	5.23	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.38	12	3.55	14	4.14		Cross+1/F2L	40.5%	34.3%	32.6%
F2L	8.34	35	4.20	43	5.16		F2L/Total	65.1%	61.4%	64.2%
LL	4.47	22	4.92	24	5.37		LL/Total	34.9%	38.6%	35.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' U' R2 U' F2 R2 U F' L2 B D U F2 R B R' B U2

z2 // inspection
D' M2' D' D' // cross
U' U R' U R U' d' R' U' R // 1st pair
U y' U y' R U R' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' U d R' U2' R U' y' L U L' // 3rd pair
U' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' U' y2' x' R2 D2' R' U' R D2' R' U R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



D2 B' R2 F' L B2 L D' B' R D2 L2 B2 L B2 L' D B2

y x' // inspection
U2 R2' z' x' u' R u' // cross
U' L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' U2 L' U L // 2nd pair
d' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2' r U R' U R U2' r' U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.56	66	5.71	71	6.14	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.54	9	2.54	11	3.11		Cross+1/F2L	51.5%	31.0%	34.4%
F2L	6.87	29	4.22	32	4.66		F2L/Total	59.4%	43.9%	45.1%
LL	4.69	37	7.89	39	8.32		LL/Total	40.6%	56.1%	54.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B' R2 F' L B2 L D' B' R D2 L2 B2 L B2 L' D B2

y x' // inspection
U2 R2' z' x' u' R u' // cross
U' L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' U2 L' U L // 2nd pair
d' R U R' // 3rd pair
U y' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' r U R' U R U2' r' U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
F R U' R' R R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: Bonus



U f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
or
U2 r' R2 U R' U r U2 r' U R' r // OLL








Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 D' U' L2 U' R' F R' B2 R D' R2 B R2 B D2 U'

x2 y // inspection
U' R' F y2' R2' U' F2 D2' // cross
U2 R' U R y U2' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' u' R U R' E' // 3rd pair
R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2' R // COLL
y2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.37	47	3.52	55	4.11	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.64	15	3.23	19	4.09		Cross+1/F2L	47.8%	53.6%	55.9%
F2L	9.71	28	2.88	34	3.50		F2L/Total	72.6%	59.6%	61.8%
LL	3.66	19	5.19	21	5.74		LL/Total	27.4%	40.4%	38.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 D' U' L2 U' R' F R' B2 R D' R2 B R2 B D2 U'

x2 y // inspection
U' R' F y2' R2' U' F2 D' D' // cross
U U R' U R d' U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' D u' D' R U R' E' // 3rd pair
R U' R' // 4th pair
U U R' U' R U' R' U2' R // COLL
y2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



U2 F' D2 F' L' B D2 U2 B2 R2 B' U B' R2 D' R B2 U2

L U' R2' F D2' // Xcross
R U R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' d' r U' r' F // 4th pair
U2' S R U R' U' R' F R f' // OLL(CP)
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.35	53	4.67	60	5.29	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.88	5	2.66	6	3.19		Cross+1/F2L	26.2%	16.7%	16.7%
F2L	7.18	30	4.18	36	5.01		F2L/Total	63.3%	56.6%	60.0%
LL	4.17	23	5.52	24	5.76		LL/Total	36.7%	43.4%	40.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F' D2 F' L' B D2 U2 B2 R2 B' U B' R2 D' R B2 U2

L U' R2' F D' D' // Xcross
U U' R U R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U U U y' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' d' r U' r' F // 4th pair
U' U' S R U R' U' R' F R f' // OLL(CP)
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



D' R2 D2 B2 L' D B' D B2 R2 B' U' L B U' R' B U2

y x2 // inspection
D l' U2 x' L2' D2' // cross
U2' R U' R' d R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' d R' U R // 2nd pair
U L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U' x D' R' U R U' D x' // OLL
y U' R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.51	62	4.96	72	5.76	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.34	13	3.89	16	4.79		Cross+1/F2L	45.4%	35.1%	37.2%
F2L	7.36	37	5.03	43	5.84		F2L/Total	58.8%	59.7%	59.7%
LL	5.15	25	4.85	29	5.63		LL/Total	41.2%	40.3%	40.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' R2 D2 B2 L' D B' D B2 R2 B' U' L B U' R' B U2

y x2 // inspection
D l' U2 x' L2' D' D' // cross
U' U' R U' R' d R' U' R // 1st pair
U' U' y' U R U' R' d R' U R // 2nd pair
U L U' L' U U L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U' x D' R' U R U' D x' // OLL
U' y R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.29	61.67	5.02	70.00	5.69	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.42	11.33	3.31	13.67	4.00		Cross+1/F2L	45.5%	33.7%	34.7%
F2L	7.52	33.67	4.47	39.33	5.23		F2L/Total	61.2%	54.6%	56.2%
LL	4.77	28.00	5.87	30.67	6.43		LL/Total	38.8%	45.4%	43.8%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.32	57.00	4.63	65.00	5.28	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.36	10.80	3.22	13.20	3.93		Cross+1/F2L	42.5%	34.0%	35.1%
F2L	7.89	31.80	4.03	37.60	4.76		F2L/Total	64.1%	55.8%	57.8%
LL	4.43	25.20	5.69	27.40	6.19		LL/Total	35.9%	44.2%	42.2%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.35	47	5.71	55	6.14[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.88	5	3.89	6	4.79
F2L	6.87	28	5.03	32	5.84
LL	3.66	19	7.89	21	8.32
```






*Justin Mallari* - 3x3OH example solves


Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]sQ7IQoz67xc[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



B' F U2 L' R' D2 U2 L R' B2 L R' B F' L' R' F D2 L D2 U L2 D' R2 F'

y' x' // inspection
U R2 z' x U' z U R' U' // 2x2
z' F U R2 U' U' R F R // Xxcross
U R' U' U' R z U' R' U z' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' // OLL(CP)
U' U' z U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2' R' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Total	Cross+1	F2L	LL[/B]
HTM	51	13	28	23
```



Spoiler: Bonus



r R U2 // 2x2








Spoiler: 2nd solve



D2 R' B' U L F D2 L U2 B F' U B2 U2 L D2 F' L U2 R' U F L U R'

r U R' U' x' D // pseudo cross
U' R' U R U D // pair setup / cross
R U R' // 1st pair
R' U' R U z U' R U z' // 2nd pair
D' U2' D2 z x' U' R U x L' z' // 3rd pair
U2' z U R U' z' // 4th pair
r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Total	Cross+1	F2L	LL[/B]
HTM	55	14	32	23
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



B D U L2 D2 R2 U' R D' R2 F2 L' B' L2 B F L B D' F L B2 F2 R D

y2 // inspection
r R2 U R // pseudo cross
x' u' y' R U' R' D' // Xcross
U' R' U' R y' U2' z U' R U z' // 2nd pair
U R U R' // 3rd pair
U2' z U R2 U' R2 U R' U' z' // 4th pair
r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U x' z R U' R z' R2 U' r x' U R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Total	Cross+1	F2L	LL[/B]
HTM	46	9	29	17
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



D2 L R2 B2 L U B2 D2 R D2 U' B D' B L U2 F2 R2 D' B R B2 F' L2 R2

y x2 // inspection
r R' U x' D x U2' z U2' x' // cross
U R' U' R y z U' R' U z' // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U y R' U R // 2nd pair
D R U' R' D' // 3rd pair
U2' R U R' y' // EO
U2' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
z u' R' U R z' R U' z U' R x' // COLL
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Total	Cross+1	F2L	LL[/B]
HTM	62	13	42	20
```



Spoiler: Bonus



U R U R U R U' R' U' R' // 4th pair








Spoiler: 5th solve



L F L2 U' B F' R D B2 D2 R' U B D' B' D' L2 R B' L F' U2 R B U

x // inspection
D' U' x' U' R' F // cross
y R' U R // 1st pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
z R U' R U R' x' U' R U z' // 3rd pair
y' R' U2' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R' x U R U' R' U R U' x' R U R' U' R U R' // OLL
y2 R U2' R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R u2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Total	Cross+1	F2L	LL[/B]
HTM	62	8	30	32
```






*Jayden McNeill* - 3x3 singles (unofficial)


Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]YuQyZkNcgxo[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 6.95



U2 B R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R' F' R2 F' L' D B U R2 D

z2 // inspection
U2 R' F // cross
L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
U L' U L R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.95	55	7.91	58	8.35	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.20	10	8.33	10	8.33		Cross+1/F2L	28.6%	32.3%	30.3%
F2L	4.20	31	7.38	33	7.86		F2L/Total	60.4%	56.4%	56.9%
LL	2.75	24	8.73	25	9.09		LL/Total	39.6%	43.6%	43.1%
```






Spoiler: 7.21



D2 U L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U2 B L R2 F2 L B' L B2 D2 B' L2

y x' // inspection
r2' R U' R' U' B2' D // Xcross
y U R U' R' y U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.21	53	7.35	55	7.63	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.30	7	5.38	7	5.38		Cross+1/F2L	30.2%	23.3%	21.9%
F2L	4.30	30	6.98	32	7.44		F2L/Total	59.6%	56.6%	58.2%
LL	2.91	23	7.90	23	7.90		LL/Total	40.4%	43.4%	41.8%
```


----------



## kcl (Feb 22, 2014)

Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]UC_kq-GbXkg[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F2 L U B2 D2 L' D R2 F' R' D2 L2 D2 R' U2 D2 L' U2 B2

y // inspection
U L U L y' U' R' y' U' R' F R // Xcross
U' L' U U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U U y' U2 y' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U U' f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.56	61	6.38	66	6.90[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.80	10	5.56	12	6.67
F2L	6.07	38	6.26	43	7.08
LL	3.49	23	6.59	23	6.59

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	30%	26%	28%
F2L/Total	63%	62%	65%
LL/Total	37%	38%	35%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



L2 F D2 B' U2 B D2 F D2 F2 D' B' F' R' D' U' F D2 B' D2

z2 // inspection
L' U' D' R' F U' U' y U' L' U L U y2 L F' L' // Xcross
U' y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
L' U U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.03	62	6.18	66	6.58[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.82	15	5.32	17	6.03
F2L	6.38	39	6.11	43	6.74
LL	3.65	23	6.30	23	6.30

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	44%	38%	40%
F2L/Total	64%	63%	65%
LL/Total	36%	37%	35%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 R F U2 R' B U L' D L' R'

x2 // inspection
R D F R U' B2 // cross
U' U' U' y L' U L // 1st pair
R U' R' U' y R' U R // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U' U' y L U L' // 3rd pair
L' U L U' L' U U L U' U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l // OLL
U U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.56	65	6.80	68	7.11[/COLOR]

Cross+1	0.97	12	12.37	13	13.40
F2L	5.56	41	7.37	44	7.91
LL	4.00	24	6.00	24	6.00

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	17%	29%	30%
F2L/Total	58%	63%	65%
LL/Total	42%	37%	35%
```






Spoiler: Stats





```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.56	61.50	NaN	66.00	NaN[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.39	11.00	NaN	12.50	NaN
F2L	5.82	38.50	NaN	43.00	NaN
LL	3.57	23.00	NaN	23.00	NaN

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	24.00%	29.00%	29.00%
F2L/Total	61.00%	63.00%	65.00%
LL/Total	37.00%	37.00%	35.00%
```


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 23, 2014)

When creating reconstructions, is the start of the cross/1st F2l when the timer starts or when they make the first move? Same question with ending the solve.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 23, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> When creating reconstructions, is the start of the cross/1st F2l when the timer starts or when they make the first move? Same question with ending the solve.



Timer


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 23, 2014)

What if you don't know the scramble? Do you post a scramble generated by Cube Explorer or do you just leave it out? And what if you can't see the final time? Do you guess as best you can?


----------



## Brest (Feb 23, 2014)

Kim Jokinen - 1.58 2x2 NR single - Heureka Open 2014


Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]F3kK5KZ20WY[/youtubehd]


 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F' R' U2 R F

y // inspection
U R U2' R U2' F2 R2 U2 // finish
View at alg.garron.us

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
Total	1.58	8	5.06	8	5.06
```


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 23, 2014)

Can someone reconstruct the solve at the end? Thanks!


----------



## JackJ (Feb 23, 2014)

*Jack Johnston* - 11.56 3x3 av5 (unofficial) 



Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



D2 U' L2 U L D2 L' R2 D2 F' U B' F2 L2 D' L F 

y z2 // inspection
R' U' R2 F R // 2x2
y2 U' R2 r U' r' // Xcross
R U' R2 U R U' R' U' R 2nd pair
R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' y' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.01	64	5.81	67	6.09[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.85	10	3.51	11	3.86
F2L	7.66	35	4.57	38	4.96
LL	3.35	29	8.66	29	8.66

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	37%	29%	29%
F2L/Total	70%	55%	57%
LL/Total	30%	45%	43%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 U' R B' U' L' R' U' R' D2 F'

R D' L D' // cross
R' U R U' y R U R' // 1st pair
y R' U R y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y2 U R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair
U2' R U' R' U R U R' //4th pair
U2 r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL(CP)
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.36	52	5.02	56	5.41[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.96	11	5.61	12	6.12
F2L	6.26	31	4.95	35	5.59
LL	4.10	21	5.12	21	5.12

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	31%	35%	34%
F2L/Total	60%	60%	63%
LL/Total	40%	40%	38%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



F2 D2 R2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' B F2 R U2 L' B L2 R' U'

y2 x' // inspection
U' R' U' x' u' L u // cross
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y2 y' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' R' U R F' U' y L // 3rd pair
U2 y' R' U' R // 4th pair
l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL
U2 U2 R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.64	58	4.59	65	5.14[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.62	17	6.49	18	6.87
F2L	7.56	36	4.76	42	5.56
LL	5.08	22	4.33	23	4.53

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	35%	47%	43%
F2L/Total	60%	62%	65%
LL/Total	40%	38%	35%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B U L F' U' F2 U' B2 F' L' U

z2 // inspection
U' r U' R' U' x' y2 U' R' F R // cross
y R' U' R U2 R U' R' // missed pair
R U' R2 U2 R U' y' R' U R // 1st pair
U2 R U' R' y' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U2 U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U y U' R U2 R2 F R F' // 4th pair
U2 U M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // OLL
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net 

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.82	78	4.38	83	4.66[/COLOR]

Cross+1	6.40	25	3.91	29	4.53
F2L	12.10	54	4.46	60	4.96
LL	5.72	24	4.20	23	4.02

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	53%	46%	48%
F2L/Total	68%	69%	72%
LL/Total	32%	31%	28%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



F2 L' F' U L U2 F U2 D' F' L2 D2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 D2 F2

y z2 // inspection
U' L2 R2 F2 // cross
R U' R2 U2 R U' y' R' U R // 1st pair
U R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R' y' U R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' y' U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.02	62	5.63	67	6.08[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.30	13	5.65	14	6.09
F2L	7.38	42	5.69	46	6.23
LL	3.64	20	5.49	21	5.77

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	31%	31%	30%
F2L/Total	67%	68%	69%
LL/Total	33%	32%	31%
```






Figured out everything Brest does except coding on my own. (Thanks theZcuber!) This is my first *big* reconstruction. Happy with it, even though they're my solves.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 23, 2014)

*LACuber* - 3x3 singles (unofficial)


Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]TayiSnIlKUI[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st Solve



B F2 L D' B2 F' U' R2 F2 R' D2 L2 R B U B' U R' (not as executed)

x2 // inspection
F U2 R' L2 D' R2 L' // cross
U' y' R' U R // 1st pair
U2 L' U' L U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.01	59	4.21	62	4.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.01	11	2.74	12	2.99		Cross+1/F2L	43.68%	31.43%	31.58%
F2L	9.18	35	3.81	38	4.14		F2L/Total	65.52%	59.32%	61.29%
LL	4.83	24	4.97	24	4.97		LL/Total	34.48%	40.68%	38.71%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B F2 L D' B2 F' U' R2 F2 R' D2 L2 R B U B' U R' (not as executed)

x2 // inspection
F U2 R' L2 D' R2 L' // cross
U' y' R' U R // 1st pair
U2' L' U' L U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' R' U2' R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd Solve



B2 D L F' D L D R' U2 F D2 L F2 L U2 F2 R F2 B2 U2 L

x' // inspection
D U2 L U x' D' R L // cross
R U' R' U' U2 R' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' U' y L' U L // 4th pair
U' l' U2 L U r' F R // OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.13	60	4.57	69	5.26	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.65	14	3.84	17	4.66		Cross+1/F2L	43.56%	34.15%	34.00%
F2L	8.38	41	4.89	50	5.97		F2L/Total	63.82%	68.33%	72.46%
LL	4.75	19	4.00	19	4.00		LL/Total	36.18%	31.67%	27.54%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 D L F' D L D R' U2 F D2 L F2 L U2 F2 R F2 B2 U2 L

x' // inspection
D U2 L U x' D' R L // cross
R U' R' U' U U R' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' U' R U' R' U U y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' U' y L' U L // 4th pair
U' l' U2' L U r' F R // OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2' R L // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd Solve



R2 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' R' F' U B R' F2 U F' U2 B'

z2 // inspection
r U R' D' x' D U R' // cross
L' U2 L y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
U' y U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' F R2 f' z R2 F' R2 B R' // OLL
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.98	62	4.78	69	5.32	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.16	13	4.11	16	5.06		Cross+1/F2L	40.56%	35.14%	37.21%
F2L	7.79	37	4.75	43	5.52		F2L/Total	60.02%	59.68%	62.32%
LL	5.19	25	4.78	26	5.01		LL/Total	39.98%	40.32%	37.68%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' R' F' U B R' F2 U F' U2 B'

z2 // inspection
r U R' D' x' D U R' // cross
L' U U L y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
U' y U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' F R2 f' z R2' F' R2 B R' // OLL
U R' U2' R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th Solve



U F2 L2 U L2 U L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B R' F2 U' R' B L' F' D B2

z2 // inspection
F r U2 x' R2 D L' // cross
y2 R U' R' U' y R' U R // 1st pair
U R U R' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' y' R' U' R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 y L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.97	60	4.63	68	5.24	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.30	13	3.94	16	4.85		Cross+1/F2L	37.37%	36.11%	37.21%
F2L	8.83	36	4.08	43	4.87		F2L/Total	68.08%	60.00%	63.24%
LL	4.14	24	5.80	25	6.04		LL/Total	31.92%	40.00%	36.76%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F2 L2 U L2 U L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B R' F2 U' R' B L' F' D B2

z2 // inspection
F r U (U x') R2 D L' // cross
y2 R U' R' U' y R' U R // 1st pair
U R U R' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' y' R' U' R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U (U y) L' U U L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## cubernya (Feb 23, 2014)

JackJ said:


> Figured out everything Brest does except coding. I have the rest reconstructed in a notebook and I'll put those on later today hopefully.



Try RPG (link in my signature). It formats it and does stats for you. 



Methuselah96 said:


> What if you don't know the scramble? Do you post a scramble generated by Cube Explorer or do you just leave it out? And what if you can't see the final time? Do you guess as best you can?



Use Cube Explorer. As for the final time, I cannot think of any reason it wouldn't be visible or posted with the solve.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 23, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> As for the final time, I cannot think of any reason it wouldn't be visible or posted with the solve.



The post above yours, look at the last five seconds of the video. Can't see the time. I guessed as best I could.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 23, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> The post above yours, look at the last five seconds of the video. Can't see the time. I guessed as best I could.



I would just extrapolate the time based off the framerate and last time visible.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 23, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> Try RPG (link in my signature). It formats it and does stats for you.



Oh, cool. I'll add stats later then!

But nothing quite fits my 2x2 extended into an xcross. Calling that just a regular xcross just doesn't seem right.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 23, 2014)

If anyone would like to reconstruct my 12.20 OH avg12, it would be much appreciated! The scrambles are in the description of the video.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 23, 2014)

theZcuber said:


> I would just extrapolate the time based off the framerate and last time visible.



Yeah, that's what I did.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 24, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> *LACuber* - 3x3 singles (unofficial)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video
> ...



thanks you so much!!!! This really helps me!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> If anyone would like to reconstruct my 12.20 OH avg12, it would be much appreciated! The scrambles are in the description of the video.








This is hard. Good luck Brest. I think I actually figured out the second f2l pair lol.


----------



## Brest (Feb 25, 2014)

*Raul Low Beattie* - 11.67 3x3 single - La Revancha 2014



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]ZPLERNRlj04[/youtubehd]


 R2 F' L U2 B2 D2 B U2 R D' U' B U F' D2 B'

x2 // inspection
U' L F R2 // cross
y' U2 R' U2' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
L' U L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // OLL
U2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.67	61	5.23	69	5.91	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.69	12	3.25	15	4.07		Cross+1/F2L	54.9%	33.3%	35.7%
F2L	6.72	36	5.36	42	6.25		F2L/Total	57.6%	59.0%	60.9%
LL	4.95	25	5.05	27	5.45		LL/Total	42.4%	41.0%	39.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 F' L U2 B2 D2 B U2 R D' U' B U F' D2 B'

x2 // inspection
U' r U x' R2 // cross
U U y' R' U2' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
U y' R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
L' U L U' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' U U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F F // OLL
U2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 25, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> [video]
> 
> This is hard. Good luck Brest. I think I actually figured out the second f2l pair lol.



I think that's the easiest one 

2. (9.11) B2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 F U2 F' D F2 R2 F D B2 L B' L U

x' z' U' R' y' R2 U' R'
U' z U' R' U2 R U'
R' U' R2 U R' U' R U
U' R' U' R
U' r' U2 R U R' U R
U' U R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U

47 / 9.11 = 5.16 ETPS (lolslow)


----------



## janelle (Feb 26, 2014)

*Daniel Chan* - 16.25 3x3OH av5 - Caltech Winter 2014



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]s_KcnVSw27g[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



B R2 U' F B L2 D2 R' F U R2 B D2 L2 B R2 B U2 L2 F2

z x' // inspection
D x R U z U' U' x' D // cross
U R U' U' R' U' y' R U' U' R' // 1st pair
(z x') R' U' R U z' R U' U' R' y U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
z U' R' U R U' R R U x' U' R U z' // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U' R U' U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' x U R U' // OLL
x' z U' R U R U' R' U' L' U R U' L U R R U R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net fedora

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="Red"]Total	17.53	73	4.16	86	4.91	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.30	16	3.02	20	3.77		Cross+1/F2L	45.3%	34.0%	35.1%	
F2L	11.70	47	4.02	57	4.87		F2L/Total	66.8%	64.4%	66.3%	
LL	5.83	26	4.46	29	4.97		LL/Total	33.3%	35.6%	33.7%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



L U R' F' U2 L U' L' B' U B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 D R2 F2

z // inspection
R' U' U' x' D y L U' R' U' U' z U' R U // cross
(x' z') R' U' U' R // 1st pair
U' U' z U R U' // 2nd pair
z' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
z U' R U (x' z') U' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' R' U' R U' R' U' U' R // OLL
U R' U' U' R U R' U' U' L U' R U z U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="Red"]Total	12.31	57	4.63	66	5.36	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.90	14	3.59	18	4.62		Cross+1/F2L	48.0%	42.4%	43.9%	
F2L	8.13	33	4.06	41	5.04		F2L/Total	66.0%	57.9%	62.1%	
LL	4.18	24	5.74	25	5.98		LL/Total	34.0%	42.1%	37.9%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



L' R' D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 F L2 U2 R' B' L R2 U F L'

z' y2 // inspection
D R U' z' R R (z x') R U R' D D R U' R' U' (x' z') R U' U' R' // Xcross
z x y U' R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
(y z) U' R R U z' U' R U' U' R' U' R U' U' R' // 4th pair
U z U R (x' z') R' U' (y z) U' R U y' R U' // OLL
x' R L U2 R' z U' x U' z' R' U' U' R L U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="Red"]Total	16.99	70	4.12	87	5.12	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.10	18	3.53	21	4.12		Cross+1/F2L	48.9%	37.5%	36.8%	
F2L	10.43	48	4.60	57	5.47		F2L/Total	61.4%	68.6%	65.5%	
LL	6.56	22	3.35	30	4.57		LL/Total	38.6%	31.4%	34.5%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



R' U F' L2 D2 L' F' L2 B2 U2 F L2 B2 U' D2 F2 U D2 F2

x2 y // inspection
D' U' R R x (U' z) U R' U' R' U' R // cross
U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U R (U' y) R U R' // 2nd pair
z U R U' R x' U' R' U // 3rd pair
z' U' U' R U' U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
R y R U R R U' (x y) U' R U y' R U' // OLL
x' z U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U' U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.52	63	4.66	73	5.40	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.50	15	4.29	16	4.57		Cross+1/F2L	40.7%	38.5%	36.4%	
F2L	8.60	39	4.53	44	5.12		F2L/Total	63.6%	61.9%	60.3%	
LL	4.92	24	4.88	29	5.89		LL/Total	36.4%	38.1%	39.7%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 D2 U2 L F L F D L' U' L' R'

z' // inspection
R U (L z') R U' // cross
x' z R U R U' // 1st pair
z' R z U' R R U // 2nd pair
z' R' U' U' R U' R R U R // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' R x U R' U' x' U x U R U' // OLL
x' U' U' x R z' R' U' L U R U' Rw2 U' R U L U' R' U x' D D D // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="Red"]Total	17.44	61	3.50	73	4.19	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.03	9	2.97	11	3.63		Cross+1/F2L	40.9%	30.0%	31.4%	
F2L	7.40	30	4.05	35	4.73		F2L/Total	42.4%	49.2%	47.9%	
LL	10.04	31	3.09	38	3.78		LL/Total	57.6%	50.8%	52.1%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.98	64.67	4.05	77.67	4.86	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.88	14.00	3.61	16.00	4.13		Cross+1/F2L	44.0%	35.9%	35.3%
F2L	8.81	39.00	4.43	45.33	5.15		F2L/Total	55.1%	60.3%	58.4%
LL	7.17	25.67	3.58	32.33	4.51		LL/Total	44.9%	39.7%	41.6%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.56	64.80	4.17	77.00	4.95	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.17	14.40	3.46	17.20	4.13		Cross+1/F2L	45.0%	36.5%	36.8%
F2L	9.25	39.40	4.26	46.80	5.06		F2L/Total	59.5%	60.8%	60.8%
LL	6.31	25.40	4.03	30.20	4.79		LL/Total	40.5%	39.2%	39.2%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.31	57	4.66	66	5.40[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.03	9	4.29	11	4.62
F2L	7.40	30	4.60	35	5.47
LL	4.18	22	5.74	25	5.98
```
Not counting the +2


----------



## tx789 (Feb 27, 2014)

Decided to reconstruct this solve since it's easy. It not exaclty as I performed it those.

*Aneurin Hunt*- 4.53 Pyraminx single - New Zealand Nationals 2012 - NR


Spoiler: Solve 1






Spoiler: video










L U' L' R' L R L' R' l' b


R L R' L' R//V
U zy' L' U L U'//layer
u' l//tips
z R' L R L' U Rw' R' Rw//L3E

not inculding tips
19 HTM / 21 ETM
4.19 HTPS / 4.63 HTPS

including tips
21 HTM / 23 HTM
4.63 HTPS / 5.07 ETPS


----------



## cubizh (Mar 2, 2014)

My little tribute to a good portuguese cuber.

*Vasco Vasconcelos* - 13.79 3x3 av5 (unofficial, May 2011)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]dfdJ9oUBxIU[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



B2 D2 B' F' U2 F' U' R D B' D2 B2 L2 F2 R' B F U' L

y z' // inspection
U' R2 r U' r' U' y R2 // cross
R U R' y' U D' R U' R' D // 1st pair
L' U L // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M' // OLL
M2 U M2 U2' M2 U M2 U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.17	50	4.48	55	4.92[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.47	16	4.61	18	5.19
F2L	6.61	31	4.69	36	5.45
LL	4.56	19	4.17	19	4.17

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	52%	52%	50%
F2L/Total	59%	62%	65%
LL/Total	41%	38%	35%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



D' L' D' F' R D2 R2 B2 D' L' D2 L' R' U L R' D' B' U B2 L' U'

x' // inspection
U D L2 R' F R // cross
R U' R' U L' U L U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' y' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.75	60	4.71	63	4.94[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.58	17	4.75	17	4.75
F2L	7.49	33	4.41	36	4.81
LL	5.26	27	5.13	27	5.13

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	48%	52%	47%
F2L/Total	59%	55%	57%
LL/Total	41%	45%	43%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



L' U' F' R U B U2 F U R F2 U L' F D F' L'

x' y // inspection
U' R2 U y' R2' y' R' F R // cross
U L' U L U y' R' U R // 1st pair
U2 L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U2 R U2 R' U y' U R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' L U L' y' R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.87	68	4.57	73	4.91[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.91	15	3.84	18	4.60
F2L	10.19	42	4.12	46	4.51
LL	4.68	26	5.56	27	5.77

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	38%	36%	39%
F2L/Total	69%	62%	63%
LL/Total	31%	38%	37%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



D2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 F' R U' B F L B' L2 B2 U' L' U' R2

x2 // inspection
D U2 L x' R' F L U' L' y L F' L' // cross
R U R' U L U2 L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U y L U2 L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
y L U L' // 3rd pair
y' R' F R F' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' x R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	18.83	86	4.57	92	4.89[/COLOR]

Cross+1	5.15	22	4.27	24	4.66
F2L	10.33	41	3.97	46	4.45
LL	8.50	45	5.29	46	5.41

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	50%	54%	52%
F2L/Total	55%	48%	50%
LL/Total	45%	52%	50%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 F D L' F L2 D2 R F2

x y' // inspection
U' D' R2 L2 F' // cross
R' U R U y' U L' U' L // 1st pair
U R' U R U2 R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R // 3rd pair
U y U' L' U L y' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.74	69	5.02	73	5.31[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.77	13	3.45	14	3.71
F2L	9.28	45	4.85	49	5.28
LL	4.46	24	5.38	24	5.38

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	41%	29%	29%
F2L/Total	68%	65%	67%
LL/Total	32%	35%	33%
```






Spoiler: Stats





```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.79	65.67	4.62	69.67	4.92[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.75	16.00	4.24	17.67	4.67
F2L	8.99	38.67	4.41	42.67	4.87
LL	4.83	25.67	5.27	26.00	5.31

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	42.00%	41.00%	41.00%
F2L/Total	65.00%	59.00%	61.00%
LL/Total	35.00%	39.00%	37.00%
```


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 2, 2014)

Could anyone just give me the stats like Brest gives without reconstructing the solves themselves? It'd be really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 2, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Could anyone just give me the stats like Brest gives without reconstructing the solves themselves? It'd be really helpful. Thanks.



No. To get the statistics, you need the moves done to calculate TPS.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 3, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> No. To get the statistics, you need the moves done to calculate TPS.



I almost totally forgot about that, I was thinking about the percentage stats when I was posting, sorry. If possible I'll get the reconstructions done (only the moves) so after that can you do or anyone else get the stats? I just don't want to make someone else reconstruct 15 solves cause it's a pain. I just need the stats badly and I can't get proper ones. Thanks.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Mar 4, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> I almost totally forgot about that, I was thinking about the percentage stats when I was posting, sorry. If possible I'll get the reconstructions done (only the moves) so after that can you do or anyone else get the stats? I just don't want to make someone else reconstruct 15 solves cause it's a pain. I just need the stats badly and I can't get proper ones. Thanks.



Brest can probably do all of it in under an hour...


----------



## Brest (Mar 5, 2014)

*Patricia Li* - 10.19 3x3 av5 (unofficial)


Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]pq2VYrsvniI[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



F2 L' F2 U D R F2 U F' U R' B' D2 R2 L2 F' L2 F2 B

y x' // inspection
U' L D2' R U x' u' R // cross
U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y2' R' F R F' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R' F R F' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U2' R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLL
y' R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.17	62	5.55	70	6.27	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.11	11	3.54	12	3.86		Cross+1/F2L	45.3%	33.3%	30.8%
F2L	6.87	33	4.80	39	5.68		F2L/Total	61.5%	53.2%	55.7%
LL	4.30	29	6.74	31	7.21		LL/Total	38.5%	46.8%	44.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 L' F2 U D R F2 U F' U R' B' D2 R2 L2 F' L2 F2 B

y x' // inspection
U' L D2' R U x' u' R // cross
U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y2' R' F R F' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R' F R F' R U' R' // 3rd pair
d' U' R U' U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U U R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLL
y' R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



D2 R U2 L' D2 U2 R2 F2 D' L F2 L' D' U2 B' L' U' L D'

x2 y // inspection
D L' F y U' L' U L D2 // cross
U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' y' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R' U2 R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.77	55	6.27	59	6.73	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.54	12	4.72	14	5.51		Cross+1/F2L	46.7%	33.3%	35.0%	
F2L	5.44	36	6.62	40	7.35		F2L/Total	62.0%	65.5%	67.8%
LL	3.33	19	5.71	19	5.71		LL/Total	38.0%	34.5%	32.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R U2 L' D2 U2 R2 F2 D' L F2 L' D' U2 B' L' U' L D'

x2 y // inspection
D x r' F y U' r' F r D2' // cross
U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' y' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R' U2 R U R' U' R2 // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D' U B2 F2 U' R2 U' F L F R2 F R2 F' D2 R' B' D2

y x2 // inspection
L2 F' R2' u' // cross
U' L' U L R' U R // 1st pair
U2' L' U L d R U' R' // 2nd pair
(R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL(CP)
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.63	58	5.46	64	6.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.49	10	2.87	11	3.15		Cross+1/F2L	51.9%	27.8%	27.5%
F2L	6.73	36	5.35	40	5.94		F2L/Total	63.3%	62.1%	62.5%
LL	3.90	22	5.64	24	6.15		LL/Total	36.7%	37.9%	37.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' U B2 F2 U' R2 U' F L F R2 F R2 F' D2 R' B' D2

y x2 // inspection
L2 F' R2' u' // cross
U' r' F r R' U R // 1st pair
U' U' r' F r d R U' R' // 2nd pair
(R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL(CP)
U U U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



U2 L2 F' D L U2 R' F' R2 F' D B2 R2 D' R2 U D2 F2 B2 U'

y x2 // inspection
R2' F2 L y R' u' R // cross
U R U' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y R' U2 R U y R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.85	67	5.65	75	6.33	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.84	15	3.91	16	4.17		Cross+1/F2L	47.6%	36.6%	34.8%
F2L	8.07	41	5.08	46	5.70		F2L/Total	68.1%	61.2%	61.3%
LL	3.78	26	6.88	29	7.67		LL/Total	31.9%	38.8%	38.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 F' D L U2 R' F' R2 F' D B2 R2 D' R2 U D2 F2 B2 U'

y x2 // inspection
R2' F2 L y R' u' R // cross
U' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y R' U2 R U' d' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U R' F R F' R U' U' R' // OLL
R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



U F' L B2 L2 D F D2 R U L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U

x y2 // inspection
r' D' R' F' L D' L D // cross
R U' R' y R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 L' U L R' U R // 2nd pair
y2' U2' R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
d' R U R' // 4th pair / OLS
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.37	44	5.26	48	5.73	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.27	14	4.28	15	4.59		Cross+1/F2L	50.3%	46.7%	45.5%
F2L	6.50	30	4.62	33	5.08		F2L/Total	77.7%	68.2%	68.8%
LL	1.87	14	7.49	15	8.02		LL/Total	22.3%	31.8%	31.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U F' L B2 L2 D F D2 R U L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U

x y2 // inspection
r' D' R' F' L D' L D // cross
R U' R' y R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 L' U L R' U R // 2nd pair
y2' U2' R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
d' R U R' // 4th pair / OLS
U' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








 *Harris Chan* - 6.31 3x3 single (2008)


Spoiler: Reconstruction






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]XPcJxdMihnI[/youtubehd]


 U2 L F2 R' D2 U2 L U' L D2 F' D U F D2 R2 F' R' F

y // inspection
U r' R U l U L2 // Xcross
R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
L U' L' // 3rd pair
d U R U R' // 4th pair
r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL(CP)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.31	39	6.18	41	6.50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.35	6	4.44	7	5.19		Cross+1/F2L	38.4%	30.0%	31.8%
F2L	3.52	20	5.68	22	6.25		F2L/Total	55.8%	51.3%	53.7%
LL	2.79	19	6.81	19	6.81		LL/Total	44.2%	48.7%	46.3%
```


----------



## kcl (Mar 7, 2014)

Spoiler: Kennan LeJeune - 6.88 Single



[youtubehd]WB4SRv_De1w[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Reconstruction



B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' R F2 L' F2 U' B U B L2 U2

x2 // inspection
R' D R2 U2 F2 // cross
R U R' L U L' // 1st pair
R U R' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U L' U L U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.88	47	6.83	47	6.83[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.17	11	5.07	11	5.07
F2L	4.93	37	7.51	37	7.51
LL	1.95	10	5.13	10	5.13

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	44%	30%	30%
F2L/Total	72%	79%	79%
LL/Total	28%	21%	21%
```






Spoiler: Kennan LeJeune - 7.83 3x3 Single



[youtubehd]OA6BBBqVZIM[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Reconstruction



B R' U' F L' B U L2 U2 L F2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 F R2

z2 // inspection
D' R' F D2 F // cross
L U' L' y U' L' U L // 1st pair
R' U' R U y' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.83	55	7.02	57	7.28[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.21	12	5.43	13	5.88
F2L	4.61	31	6.72	33	7.16
LL	3.22	24	7.45	24	7.45

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	48%	39%	39%
F2L/Total	59%	56%	58%
LL/Total	41%	44%	42%
```






Spoiler: Kennan LeJeune - 6.97 3x3 Single



[youtubehd]vzrwPVK3X3g&list=UUi30bkRicPWF6Pg4YzPXGCQ[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Reconstruction



B2 U' L2 D' R2 U F2 D' U2 L' D F' D B R B' R2 B'

y x' // inspection
l' L' D' L // Xcross
L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' // 4th pair
f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.97	50	7.17	51	7.32[/COLOR]

Cross+1	0.99	4	4.04	4	4.04
F2L	3.45	21	6.09	22	6.38
LL	3.52	29	8.24	29	8.24

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	29%	19%	18%
F2L/Total	49%	42%	43%
LL/Total	51%	58%	57%
```






Spoiler: Kennan LeJeune - 6.91 3x3 Single



[youtubehd]I3ZDJJTyXw8[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Reconstruction



L' D F2 B2 R2 B' D' B' D' L2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 R F2 R' U2

x2 // inspection
// cross
U2 R' L U2 L' R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U' R // 2nd pair
L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.91	51	7.38	51	7.38[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.21	6	4.96	6	4.96
F2L	3.60	24	6.67	24	6.67
LL	3.31	27	8.16	27	8.16

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	34%	25%	25%
F2L/Total	52%	47%	47%
LL/Total	48%	53%	53%
```






Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd][/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U' B' U2 D R F L D2 F2 L B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2

x z // inspection
U R' U x' U L F' // cross
U' U' y' U L U // 1st pair
L2 U L U R U R' // 2nd pair
U' U' L' U U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.81	57	7.30	59	7.55[/COLOR]

Cross+1	2.45	11	4.49	13	5.31
F2L	4.96	33	6.65	35	7.06
LL	2.85	24	8.42	24	8.42

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	49%	33%	37%
F2L/Total	64%	58%	59%
LL/Total	36%	42%	41%
```


----------



## kcl (Mar 16, 2014)

Spoiler: 7.39 Single



[youtubehd]bDBhhNxNcwM[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Reconstruction (tps wat)



F2 D2 F2 R2 F' B2 L' D2 R F B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' D2 B2

z2 y // inspection
F R // cross
L' U2 L U' L' U L // 1st pair
U y' L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' U' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.39	64	8.66	66	8.93[/COLOR]

Cross+1	0.84	9	10.71	9	10.71
F2L	4.78	41	8.58	43	9.00
LL	2.61	23	8.81	23	8.81

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	18%	22%	21%
F2L/Total	65%	64%	65%
LL/Total	35%	36%	35%
```


----------



## ottozing (Mar 25, 2014)

B F' U' B2 U B U' F L2 U' R2 F U' L' B' L2 F'

z' y2
U' L R D R2' U' R D (Xcross)
U L U L' U y' L' U' L (F2L-1)
R U' R' y R U' R' (F2L-2)
L' U L (F2L-3)
U' r R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U' r' R (OLL)
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2' (PLL)

7.0x tps


----------



## ottozing (Apr 5, 2014)

Double post yay






L B2 U2 R U2 L B2 L2 F R D2 B2 U' F' U L' R2 B

x'
D R D' (Cross)
U R U' U' R2 U' R (F2L-1)
y' z U' R U z' R' U R (F2L-1)
z U' R' U R2 U' R U z' (F2L-3)
U' U' R U R' x U R' U' R (F2L-4 + EO)
F U R U' U' R' U R U R' y z U' R (ZBLL)


----------



## Sahnguini (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey, so I got a 10.95 OH single, only problem is, is that I cannot remember what I did for Block/F2L. Method: ZZ
LL= Anti sune -> PLL skip 
Scramble:L F2 D2 R U2 B2 L' F2 R B D L D B2 R2 B' R
EO+Line: x2 U R D L F R' L D'
From there I cant get the rest, first block may be : U R U' R L' U2 R' U' R2
Im not completely sure, thanks in advanced


----------



## Brest (Apr 15, 2014)

*A.J.* - "Canadian boy breaks Rubik's World Record at 3.4 seconds" (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]5lWbtgCBFUw[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



B D2 B2 D L B' D2 B D L' D B D2 B

y x2 // inspection
R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' // 4th pair
y' R U R' U R U U R' // OLL
R2 d' r R' U2 R r' U' y r2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.79	20	2.57	26	3.34	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.63	6	2.28	7	2.66		F2L/Total	33.8%	30.0%	26.9%
LL	5.16	14	2.71	19	3.68		LL/Total	66.2%	70.0%	73.1%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



F2 U R R' r R' U2 L L2' l U x U2 x' L' U' L U' L' U U L R U R' y R U R' y2

y2 // inspection
R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' // 4th pair
y' R U R' U R U R' R U R' // OLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.54	16	4.52	18	5.08	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	1.32	6	4.55	7	5.30		F2L/Total	37.3%	37.5%	38.9%
LL	2.22	10	4.50	11	4.95		LL/Total	62.7%	62.5%	61.1%
```


----------



## PranavCubes (Apr 15, 2014)

Sahnguini said:


> Hey, so I got a 10.95 OH single, only problem is, is that I cannot remember what I did for Block/F2L. Method: ZZ
> LL= Anti sune -> PLL skip
> Scramble:L F2 D2 R U2 B2 L' F2 R B D L D B2 R2 B' R
> EO+Line: x2 U R D L F R' L D'
> ...



I think I found your solution.

Scramble- L F2 D2 R U2 B2 L' F2 R B D L D B2 R2 B' R
EOLine- x2 U R D L F R' L D'
First blocK- U R U' R L' U2 R' U' R2
Second block -L U2 L U' L' U L U L2 U' L U' L' U' L
Last pair- U' R U' R'
OLL- U2 R' U' R U' R'U2 R


----------



## TDM (Apr 15, 2014)

Brest said:


> Spoiler: 2nd solve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His TPS is better than mine (ignoring the timer stop/starts)...

"How did you do that one"
"I have no idea"
Easily the funniest part.


----------



## Sahnguini (Apr 15, 2014)

PranavCubes: Thank you so very much! really appreciate it


----------



## PranavCubes (Apr 15, 2014)

Sahnguini said:


> PranavCubes: Thank you so very much! really appreciate it



You're welcome.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Apr 27, 2014)

*Steven Brundage* - "one handed behind the back solve!" (Magic trick)



Spoiler: Links



Video: http://instagram.com/p/nOdI9Vjwf4/
Reddit post: http://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/241wfp/i_am_a_magician_and_cuber_i_am_putting_out_a/





Spoiler: Reconstruction



U L' F R2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U L2 U' F2

z2 y' //rotation stuffs
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //T-perm
U R' B D' //OH stuffs
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Brest (May 1, 2014)

*James Molloy* - 9.74 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]Y41FrQGnv0o[/youtubehd]


 B2 D' R B R' U B' U' F' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' D2

x y // inspection
U' L R D' R' D // Xcross
R' U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' d R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.74	51	5.24	53	5.44	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.20	6	5.00	6	5.00		Cross+1/F2L	19.7%	21.4%	20.0%
F2L	6.10	28	4.59	30	4.92		F2L/Total	62.6%	54.9%	56.6%
LL	3.64	23	6.32	23	6.32		LL/Total	37.4%	45.1%	43.4%
```
Reconstructed by Mollerz here.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (May 4, 2014)

*Sergey Ryabko* - 8.51 Avg12 (7.83 Avg5)



Spoiler: Video and original post



Original Speedsolving post










Spoiler: 1st solve



D' L2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U2 B' L D F2 D L F2 R2

z' //inspection
L' R' D' F2 U2' //cross
x2 U R U' R U R' U2' R U //1st pair
x' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U l' U R' U' //2nd pair
x2' R2 U' R2 U F' R' F R //3rd pair
U' R U //4th pair
z' R U R' U l' U R U' x' U2 R' F R F' //OLL
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U //PLL
View at alg.garron.us

StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSCross+12.78145.04176.12F2L5.41376.83417.58LL3.67267.08287.63Total9.08636.94697.60






Spoiler: 2nd solve



F' D R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 R' F' D L2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D' L2

x' y //inspection
U' L' F' U' D' x' U //cross
x R U' R U x' R U R U' //1st pair
x2 R U' R U D' R D //2nd pair
U' R U l' U R U' //3rd pair
x' U R' U' R' U R U' R' U R2 U' //4th pair
z' U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R //OLL
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F2 //PLL
View at alg.garron.us

StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSCross+12.43145.76145.76F2L5.83396.69396.69LL3.66267.10287.65Total9.49656.85677.06






Spoiler: 3rd solve



U2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' L2 U B D F' U2 R' F L R' B

x2 z //inspection
r' U' r2 x' U2 R2 U //x-cross
x2' U' R' U //2nd pair
x' R2 U' R U R' U' R U //3rd pair
x' R2' U R' U' R U l' f' //4th pair
U R R' F U R U' x' U R' D' R U' l' //OLL
U' R' U R U' R2' F' U' F U R U' x' R2 U' R' U //PLL
View at alg.garron.us

StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSCross+10.9366.4577.52F2L3.74256.68266.95LL4.46276.05296.50Total8.20526.34556.71






Spoiler: 4th solve



L B2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D' F R' U2 B R2 D L2 D' R

x' y //inspection
U L2' x' U' D //cross
x R2 x' U' R x' F D' R2' x F //1st pair
x' x U' R' U //2nd pair
x' U R' U' R' U R2 U' //3rd pair
U' R' U x U R' U' R2 U l' f' //4th pair
U U' R' U' R' F R F' U R //OLL
y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 //PLL
View at alg.garron.us

StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSCross+12.14115.14115.14F2L5.06305.93316.13LL2.84175.99217.39Total7.90475.95526.58






Spoiler: 5th solve



L2 B2 L D2 F2 L' B2 L2 R' F2 D2 F D' F R' U2 R D2 B' U'

z' x //inspection
D' r U2 L U' D //cross
x' x U2 R U2' R' U2 //1st pair
x' R' x' U r U' r' U' //2nd pair
l' U R' U' R' U R2 U' //3rd pair
x' U R' U' R U l' f' //4th pair
U U L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F //OLL
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 //PLL
View at alg.garron.us

StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSCross+12.22114.95156.76F2L5.93325.40366.07LL3.33236.91267.80Total9.26555.94626.70






Spoiler: 6th solve



R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L' B' R' F L' B F R U L2

z' x2 //inspection
D L' x' F R U D x' U' //cross
x R U R2 U' R' U R U' //1st pair
x x' U' R U //2nd pair
l2 U R U' x' R U' R' U //3rd pair
R' D R' D' //4th pair
z' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //(C)OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U //PLL
View at alg.garron.us

StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSCross+12.06157.28157.28F2L4.33306.93306.93LL2.93217.17237.85Total7.26517.02537.30






Spoiler: 7th solve



D2 B' U2 F R2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R' B D' B2 L' B2 U' B2 F

z' x' //inspection
L2' U L2' l D' r U //cross
U R2 U' x' U R2 U' //1st pair
x U R U' //2nd pair
x R l' U R' U' x' U R2 U' //3rd pair
R' l' R U l' f' //4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' //OLL
R2 U' F B' R2 B F' U' R2 //PLL
View at alg.garron.us

StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSCross+11.99136.53136.53F2L4.62286.06306.49LL2.77227.94227.94Total7.39506.77527.04






Spoiler: 8th solve



B D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' R U' L B2 U' B L' D2 B L2

z' x' //inspection
R' U' R2 U' x' L U L D //cross
x2 R U' R U2 R U' //1st pair
x l' U R' U2' R U //2nd pair
x' R' l' U R U' R U l' f' //3rd pair
U2 y' R' U2 l R U' R' U x U R' U R U2' R' U R //4th pair
U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r //OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' //PLL
View at alg.garron.us

StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSCross+12.51145.58155.98F2L7.41456.07496.61LL4.64296.25296.25Total12.05715.89786.47






Spoiler: 9th solve



B D2 L' F2 L D' R2 U' L' D F R2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 F D2 F' R2

z' //inspection
D' R2' F' U L' //cross
U R' U2' R U //1st pair
x' R' U' U l U' R' U //2nd pair
l' U' R U x' U R U' //3rd pair
x U' R2 U R' U' R U //4th pair
z' U2 F R U R' U' F' //OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' //PLL
View at alg.garron.us

StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSCross+11.18108.47119.32F2L4.40296.59317.05LL2.67207.49217.87Total7.07496.93527.36






Spoiler: 10th solve



R2 B' R' F' D' B L U D R D' R2 U2 R F2 U' L2 U B2 U2 L2

z' x' //inspection
L2 l' U x' L2 U D' F' //cross
x x' R U' R U R' U' R U //1st pair
l' U' R U R' l' U R U' R U R' U' //2nd pair
x U R2 U' R' U R2 U' //3rd pair
U' R U R' l' U l2 D' //4th pair
z' l' U' L U R U' r' F //OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2' //PLL
View at alg.garron.us

StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSCross+12.57155.83155.83F2L5.41427.76437.95LL3.70256.76277.30Total9.11677.35707.68






Spoiler: 11th solve



B2 L U2 B2 F2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U' R B D2 F L F2 D U'

z' //inspection
D l U x U2 L' U' L' //cross
l' U' R U R' l' U R x' F' //1st pair
x' R U' R U l' U R' U' //2nd pair
x2 U' R U l' U R x' F' //3rd pair
R' U l' f' U' R' U R //4th pair
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' //(C)OLL
x U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' //PLL
View at alg.garron.us

StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSCross+12.86165.59175.94F2L6.00396.50406.67LL2.94206.80206.80Total8.94596.60606.71






Spoiler: 12th solve



L' D2 L' B2 R2 D2 R' U2 L D2 U2 B U B2 L F D B D' U2 B2

z' //inspection
R' U' r' L' U D' F L' U L' //cross
x R U' R2 U l' U l F' //1st pair
x' R' U' R2 U R' U' R U //2nd pair
U R2 U' R' U R U' //3rd pair
x' U U' R' U R U' R U l' f' //4th pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' //OLL(CP)
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R //PLL
View at alg.garron.us

StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSCross+12.77186.50196.86F2L5.76406.94437.47LL2.72228.09228.09Total8.48627.31657.67






Spoiler: Stats




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSCross+12.2013.086.0914.086.59F2L5.3334.676.5324.676.88LL3.3623.176.9724.677.42Total8.6957.586.6661.257.07


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 4, 2014)

Can someone reconstruct Bill Wang 's recent ao12 and Antoine' s OH WR? Also if possible, Feliks' 12.74 oh average.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (May 5, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Can someone reconstruct Bill Wang 's recent ao12 and Antoine' s OH WR? Also if possible, Feliks' 12.74 oh average.



Feliks' 12.74 OH average has already been reconstructed.

http://cubesolv.es/solve/3995

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...Feliks-Zemdegs&p=970280&viewfull=1#post970280


----------



## Artic (May 5, 2014)

Musicalboy2 said:


> Feliks' 12.74 OH average has already been reconstructed.
> 
> http://cubesolv.es/solve/3995
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...Feliks-Zemdegs&p=970280&viewfull=1#post970280



What about Bill Wang's recent Ao12? Any chance we could get reconstructions on those? thanks!


----------



## Petro Leum (May 6, 2014)

Hey there! can you help me reconstruct this?

R2 U' F2 D B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' U' F2 U' F' R' F2 L D U2

i use zz. started like this:

y x //inspection
F D R' U R U' x //EOLine
U' L U L' U' L2 U //block

...

the last insert i did was on the right back, with

R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R, which skipped COLL and left a uperm with AUF.

i just cant get it again :/

Edit: i got it!

y x

F D R' U R U' x / EOLine (6/6)
U' L U L' U' L2 U L2 // 1x2x2 left (8/14)
R' U L' U L U R' U' R //F2L magic (9/23)
U' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R //insert + OCLL (12/35)
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 //EPLL (12/47)

47 HTM


----------



## tx789 (May 11, 2014)

L R L R' L B R' L' B U B'
z'//inspection
R z2 R' r' R' r' R r'//layer

My Skewb OcR single reconstruction could some on go through the video and get the exalt one I think the one above might be slight wrong.






EDIT: Forgot to say what notation it's in. It's in FCN with small r being the U layer's r.


----------



## Brest (May 11, 2014)

*Drew Olsen* - 17.25 3x3 single - Michigan May Madness 2014



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]6V9TEV1wcSE[/youtubehd]


 D2 B2 D2 F L2 D' F2 D' F' L2 R' D F' R2 D B' R2 D2

z2 // inspection
R2' D L' D2' L2' U' r U' L U (x' y') // cross
y' U R' U' R d' R U R' // 1st pair
y2' R U2 R2' U2' R // 2nd pair
U R U R' L' U' L R U R' U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
d' L' U L // 4th pair
U' r U2' R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U2' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.25	60	3.48	69	4.00	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.94	18	3.03	21	3.54		Cross+1/F2L	48.8%	43.9%	43.8%
F2L	12.18	41	3.37	48	3.94		F2L/Total	70.6%	68.3%	69.6%
LL	5.07	19	3.75	21	4.14		LL/Total	29.4%	31.7%	30.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B2 D2 F L2 D' F2 D' F' L2 R' D F' R2 D B' R2 D2

z2 // inspection
R2' D L' D' D' L' L' U' r U' L U (x' y') // cross
U y' R' U' R d' R U R' // 1st pair
y' y' R U U R' R' U2' R // 2nd pair
U R U R' L' U' L R U R' U' U' r' F r // 3rd pair
d' L' U L // 4th pair
U' r U2' R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' U' R' U L' U U R U' R' U2 R L // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 24, 2014)

Joey Gouly - 7.36 2x2 single (unofficial)

Scramble: L F L' F L F2 L' F2 U' F' U D F (sorry for weird-gen)

Solution: 
x y' z2 D' L' z' R' R U' R U z' // Layer
y' U' U' R U U R' U' R U' R' // CLL
View at alg.cubing.net

Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuNuMbIaWJE


----------



## Brest (May 26, 2014)

Riley said:


> Here's the scramble I got but messed up: D' F' L2 D2 F2 B D R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2



*Riley Woo* - 3.52 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]v6s9l7kgwRM[/youtubehd]


 D' F' L2 D2 F2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2

y' // inspection
r2' R' F2 L // F2L (OLLCP)
U M' M' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.52	12	3.41	13	3.69	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	1.00	4	4.00	4	4.00		F2L/Total	28.4%	33.3%	30.8%
LL	2.52	8	3.17	9	3.57		LL/Total	71.6%	66.7%	69.2%
```


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 27, 2014)

Brest said:


> *Riley Woo* - 3.52 3x3 single (unofficial)



Does this count as unnoficial world record even though he messed the scramble? I say yes.

Also he has tons of luck for messing the scramble gettin an easier one *and* skipping the entire F2L. I did this solve but I skipped LL not f2l, and I think it was more moves than his solve. :tu


----------



## MrDemir (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey Brest , Did you see Feliks' new examples video ? Can you reconstruct it ? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIQOunZflbg


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 17, 2014)

B2 F' R F R' U' B2 F R' D2 F' L' F2 L' U' B2 F' D2 (18f*)

z2 x' //inspection
r D R' D2 //cross
U' R' U2 R2 U R' //F2L1
y U U' y U L' U' L U' y L U L' //F2L2
y' U R' U R F' U' F //F2L3
U U' U (R' U' R U)2.75 //F2L4
U' R' U z U R' D R U' //LL

49/7.73 = 6.34 tps


----------



## TDM (Jun 17, 2014)

I think these are my first reconstructions from a video (not just remembering what I did in a solve ), so I'll post them here.


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



x2 y B2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 D' U2 L D U F' L B2 F' R' D2

x // inspection
D' U2' B F' // pseudoblock
D2 L2 D2 // left block
R U M' U R R U M U2' M' r U r' // square
x' x M2' r' U' R // right block
M' U' U' U' R' U' R U L U' R' U x // CMLL
M' L' l U M' U M U M' // EO
M2' U' U' M2' // UL/UR
U' M2' U2' M' U2' M2' U2' M' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net


```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	18.02	57	3.16	60	3.33[/color]

Lblock	3.32	7	2.11	7	2.11
Rblock	4.80	17	3.54	19	3.96
CMLL	3.40	12	3.53	13	3.82
LSE	6.50	21	3.23	21	3.23

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B	41%	29%	27%
Rblock/F2B	59%	71%	73%
F2B/Total	45%	42%	43%

CMLL/L10P	34%	36%	38%
LSE/L10P	66%	64%	62%
L10P/Total	55%	58%	57%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



x2 y B2 D' B2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D' R B2 F' D2 R B2 D' L' U2 L2 U

x' // inspection
B // square
U' F2 U x U' x' // left block
r' U U' U M U2' M2' U' M' M' U' R2' U2 r' U' r // square
R U' R' // right block
M' U' U2' U' U R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U' L' U R U' L U R // CMLL
U2' M U M // EO
U' U' M' U2' M' U' M2' // UL/UR
x x' U' M' U2' M' U2' M2' U2' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net


```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	19.12	62	3.24	66	3.45[/color]

Lblock	1.88	5	2.66	7	3.72
Rblock	6.60	19	2.88	19	2.88
CMLL	5.25	20	3.81	20	3.81
LSE	5.39	18	3.34	20	3.71

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B	22%	21%	27%
Rblock/F2B	78%	79%	73%
F2B/Total	44%	39%	39%

CMLL/L10P	49%	53%	50%
LSE/L10P	51%	47%	50%
L10P/Total	56%	61%	61%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



x2 y L2 B2 R2 D' U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 R' B D B2 L D R F R2 D' U'

x2 // inspection
U R' U' U' R' U x' D' // square
r' x' x R' U2 r x U' x' // left block
U' R U R x' x U R U M U' M2' U R' // square
R' U U' R x' F' x x' x M' U' U' R' U' M U' R U r' U' r // right block
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // EO
x' x M' M M U2 M' // UL/UR
x x' U M U2 M U2 // EP
View at alg.cubing.net


```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	22.98	69	3.00	84	3.66[/color]

Lblock	4.72	12	2.54	17	3.60
Rblock	8.86	29	3.27	35	3.95
CMLL	2.72	9	3.31	9	3.31
LSE	6.68	19	2.84	23	3.44

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B	35%	29%	33%
Rblock/F2B	65%	71%	67%
F2B/Total	59%	59%	62%

CMLL/L10P	29%	32%	28%
LSE/L10P	71%	68%	72%
L10P/Total	41%	41%	38%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



x2 y R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 D R2 F' R' L B' L' U' F D2 B2 F2

// inspection
R D' U' M' U R' U' R x x' B' // square
U R U' F2 // left block
U' R2 U M U' U' R U M' U2 R2 U R // square
R U M' U' R' // right block
U' x' F' x x' x F U' U R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL
M' U M' U2' M' U M' // EO
M U2 M' // UL/UR
x x' U M' U2' M' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net


```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	19.33	66	3.41	74	3.83[/color]

Lblock	4.46	13	2.91	15	3.36
Rblock	5.69	18	3.16	18	3.16
CMLL	5.48	21	3.83	25	4.56
LSE	3.70	14	3.78	16	4.32

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B	44%	42%	45%
Rblock/F2B	56%	58%	55%
F2B/Total	53%	47%	45%

CMLL/L10P	60%	60%	61%
LSE/L10P	40%	40%	39%
L10P/Total	47%	53%	55%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



x2 y R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' B' L B' R L' D' L U2 L2 B' R

// inspection
R U M' x L' L D // square
r r' x' F' x R U' M2 B // left block
R U M R' U U2' M2' U' U R' R' U2' r U R' // square
U2' r' U' r // right block
U' U U' U' U U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL
M2' U L' l U M' // EO
x' x U' M' U2' M U' M2 // UL/UR
U M2' U2' M' U2' M2' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net


```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	20.81	65	3.12	70	3.36[/color]

Lblock	5.59	13	2.33	16	2.86
Rblock	5.97	19	3.18	19	3.18
CMLL	3.06	13	4.25	13	4.25
LSE	6.19	20	3.23	22	3.55

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B	48%	41%	46%
Rblock/F2B	52%	59%	54%
F2B/Total	56%	49%	50%

CMLL/L10P	33%	39%	37%
LSE/L10P	67%	61%	63%
L10P/Total	44%	51%	50%
```


----------



## Renslay (Jun 17, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> B2 F' R F R' U' B2 F R' D2 F' L' F2 L' U' B2 F' D2 (18f*)
> 
> z2 x' //inspection
> r D R' D2 //cross
> ...



Not working.
And are serious with that (R' U' R U)2.75 ? -.-'


----------



## TDM (Jun 17, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Not working.


B2 F' R F R' U' B2 F R' D2 F' L' F2 L' U' B2 F' D2 (18f*)

z2 x' //inspection
r *D'* R' D2 //cross
U' R' U2 R2 U R' //F2L1
y U U' y U L' U' L U' y L U L' //F2L2
y' *U'* R' U R F' U' F //F2L3
U U' U (R' U' R U)2.75 //F2L4
U' R' U z U R' D R U' //LL


----------



## AKOM (Jun 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> I think these are my first reconstructions from a video (not just remembering what I did in a solve ), so I'll post them here.


Seems like he has a little problem with the CMLL:
1: M'* U' U' U'* R' U' R U L U' R' U x // CMLL
2: M' *U' U2' U' U* R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U' L' U R U' L U R // CMLL
4: *U' x' F' x x' x F U' U* R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL
5: *U' U U' U' U U* R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL

Is this video from DeeDubb?


----------



## TDM (Jun 17, 2014)

AKOM said:


> Seems like he has a little problem with the CMLL:
> 1: M'* U' U' U'* R' U' R U L U' R' U x // CMLL
> 2: M' *U' U2' U' U* R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U' L' U R U' L U R // CMLL
> 4: *U' x' F' x x' x F U' U* R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL
> ...


Yes; the thread is here. Doing x' x is sometimes necessary when you need to look at the back face, which from my experience you need to do more in Roux than in CFOP. However that could simply be because I'm not great at Roux and can't track pieces I can't see; I can't say it would be the same for most Roux users.


----------



## AKOM (Jun 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yes; the thread is here. Doing x' x is sometimes necessary when you need to look at the back face, which from my experience you need to do more in Roux than in CFOP. However that could simply be because I'm not great at Roux and can't track pieces I can't see; I can't say it would be the same for most Roux users.


if the x/x' is from looking around and there is no regrip, i think they don't have do appear in the reconstruction, because for a cube rotation you have to regrip. (however this is only in solve 4 the case, in 1,2,4 are many U-turns)


----------



## TDM (Jun 17, 2014)

AKOM said:


> if the x/x' is from looking around and there is no regrip, i think they don't have do appear in the reconstruction, because for a cube rotation you have to regrip. (however this is only in solve 4 the case, in 1,2,4 are many U-turns)


I wasn't sure whether to include the x' x parts, but I was trying to be as accurate as possible.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Jacob Hutnyk* - 5.71 3x3x3 single (ttw)



Spoiler: Video










L' B2 L' U L2 B2 R' L' U2 L' R F' D' F' L F2 R F2 D2 F U L' D2 B L

z2 y //inspection
U D R' D' F U R2 //x-cross
U R' U R //2nd pair
y' U R U' R' U' R U R' //3rd pair
y' U R U R' //4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 //PLL
View at alg.garron.us


StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSCross+11.0176.9376.93F2L3.18237.23257.86LL2.53197.51197.51Total5.71427.36447.71


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Artur Kristof* - 7.71 3x3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video










L2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 F' D F' L D2 B' U F' L2 F

z' y' //inspection
U2 R2' r' F //LF block
D' R2 D //LB pair
U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' //RF block
U R' U' R U' R' U R //RB pair
R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R //CMLL+EO
M2' U U2 M2' //LSE
View at alg.garron.us


StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSLblock2.1373.2973.29Rblock2.13146.57146.57F2B4.26214.93214.93CMLL1.97157.61157.61LSE1.4832.0342.70L10P3.45185.22195.51Total7.71395.06405.19


----------



## Renslay (Jun 22, 2014)

Woah... That's the shortest LSE I've ever seen in a speedsolve...
But luck is not a crime. Good job!


----------



## arcio1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Renslay said:


> But luck is not a crime. Good job!



I have had 1-move LSE's a couple of times I think (and AUFless skip at least once  )

Thanks


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jun 24, 2014)

Okay, here's attempting to try and use Brest's code thingy for statistics...

*Theodore Chow* - 9.39 3x3x3 Ao5 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



B2 U B2 U' L2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L' D' F U2 R L B' R U

x' z // inspection
U' F' r' U2 L' D' // cross
x x' R U R U' R' l' U R U' // 1st pair
x R' U R' U' U' R' U // 2nd pair
x U' R U // 3rd pair
x2' U' R2 U R2' U' R U // 4th pair
z' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.80	41	5.26	48	6.15	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.73	15	5.49	16	5.86		Cross+1/F2L	46.5%	48.4%	44.4%	
F2L	5.87	31	5.28	36	6.13		F2L/Total	75.3%	75.6%	75.0%	
LL	1.93	10	5.18	12	6.22		LL/Total	24.7%	24.4%	25.0%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



R2 U' R2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L' U2 R F' D' B' U2 R2 B D

z2 y // inspection
U2 x U R D' D R D2 F U R U' L' U L' // cross
x' (z' y) z l U R' U' U' R' U // 1st pair
x' R' x U R2 U' R' U R U' // 2nd pair
x2 U R U' R2 U R' U' R U R' U' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' U // 4th pair
z' U' U' R' U' R U' R' d R' U R B // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL

View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.81	70	4.73	83	5.60	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.85	17	3.51	25	5.15		Cross+1/F2L	50.2%	38.6%	45.5%	
F2L	9.67	44	4.55	55	5.69		F2L/Total	65.3%	62.9%	66.3%	
LL	5.14	26	5.06	28	5.45		LL/Total	34.7%	37.1%	33.7%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



F2 R2 L2 U F2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 U F' U2 B' L2 D2 U' L2 D' U2 R' U2

z' y // inspection
R' D2 R2 B U' B' // cross
U' R U l2' U R' U' // 1st pair
x U R' U' R' D R D' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R2 U R U' R2 U R' U' R U R' U' // 3rd pair
R2 U' R2' U R U' R' U // 4th pair
z' U' M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL
U' M2' U M' U2 M U M2' // PLL

View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.23	59	7.17	61	7.41	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.84	13	7.07	13	7.07		Cross+1/F2L	34.7%	30.2%	29.5%	
F2L	5.30	43	8.11	44	8.30		F2L/Total	64.4%	72.9%	72.1%	
LL	2.93	16	5.46	17	5.80		LL/Total	35.6%	27.1%	27.9%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



D F2 D B2 U' F2 D R2 U' L2 U R' U2 B L F2 U2 R2 U2 F' D

y x2 // inspection
B2 U' l' U' R' U' // cross
x' U' R' U l' U R' U' R U R' U' // 1st pair
x R' U' R' U R' U' R U // 2nd pair
x U' R U l' U R U' // 3rd pair
(R' l') U' R U // 4th pair
z' U' F R U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U2' // PLL

View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.21	69	6.76	72	7.05	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.58	17	6.59	18	6.98		Cross+1/F2L	45.6%	45.9%	46.2%	
F2L	5.66	37	6.54	39	6.89		F2L/Total	55.4%	53.6%	54.2%	
LL	4.55	32	7.03	33	7.25		LL/Total	44.6%	46.4%	45.8%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



B2 L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R U B L2 B F' D' R2 B' R

z' y // inspection
R' U' F' U D' x' U' r U' r' // cross
x' x (R' l') U R U' U' R' U // 1st pair
x' R2 l U R' U' // 2nd pair
M' R' U' R U L' // 3rd pair
U' R' U R2 U' R U R' U' R U // 4th pair
z' U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' // PLL

View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.73	54	5.55	59	6.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.59	16	4.46	18	5.01		Cross+1/F2L	56.3%	43.2%	43.9%	
F2L	6.38	37	5.80	41	6.43		F2L/Total	65.6%	68.5%	69.5%	
LL	3.35	17	5.07	18	5.37		LL/Total	34.4%	31.5%	30.5%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)											
											
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.39	60.67	6.46	64.00	6.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.67	15.33	5.74	16.33	6.12		Cross+1/F2L	46.2%	39.3%	39.5%	
F2L	5.78	39.00	6.75	41.33	7.15		F2L/Total	61.6%	64.3%	64.6%	
LL	3.61	21.67	6.00	22.67	6.28		LL/Total	38.4%	35.7%	35.4%
```
 

```
Mean (5/5)											
											
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.16	58.60	5.77	64.60	6.36	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.12	15.60	5.00	18.00	5.77		Cross+1/F2L	47.4%	40.6%	41.9%	
F2L	6.58	38.40	5.84	43.00	6.54		F2L/Total	64.7%	65.5%	66.6%	
LL	3.58	20.20	5.64	21.60	6.03		LL/Total	35.3%	34.5%	33.4%
```
 

```
Best from each field											
											
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.80	41	7.17	48	7.41	[/COLOR]					
											
Cross+1	1.84	13	7.07	13	7.07						
F2L	5.30	31	8.11	36	8.30						
LL	1.93	10	7.03	12	7.25
```



 My cross+1 needs a LOT of work...


----------



## cubernya (Jun 24, 2014)

I finally got around to updating RPG-CFOP to be compatible with alg.cubing.net instead of alg.garron.us. If something doesn't work, let me know. Link is in my signature.


----------



## Brest (Jul 1, 2014)

*"honda4ridered"* - 2:38.49 3x3 single while wakeboarding



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]ns9MCyuSbGs[/youtubehd]


 L2 F2 R' B2 D U2 R U2 R B R2 U' F L' U R B2 U2 F

y' x' // inspection
// 1st layer
r R // 2 corners
y2' R' D R u y R' D R // 3rd corner
y u R' D R // 4th corner
L U' u L' // 1st edge
R' d' D R // 2nd edge
y' R' d D' R // 3rd edge
y2' R' d' D R d' R d' D R' // 4th edge
y' U R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EP
y R' F R' B2' R F' R' B2' R2' // Aperm
R' F R' B2' R F' R' B2' R2' // Aperm / CP
// 2nd layer
x2 y' U2' R U' R' d' L' U L // 1st edge
y2' U' R U' R' d' L' U L // 2nd edge
y R U' R' d' L' U L // 3rd edge
y L' U L d R U' R' // 4th edge
// last layer
y' r y R U R' U' y' r' // EO
y2' R U R' U R U2 R' // Sune
y2 R U R' U R U2 R' // Sune / CO
y' U2' R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // Uperm
y2' R' F R' B2' R F' R' B2' R2' // Aperm
y' U2' R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // Uperm
y2' U' R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // Uperm / EP
y' R' F R' B2' R F' R' B2' R2' // Aperm
y2' R' F R' B2' R F' R' B2' R2' // Aperm
R' F R' B2' R F' R' B2' R2' // Aperm / CP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	158.49	188	1.19	227	1.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
FL	56.06	63	1.12	63	1.12		FL/Total	35.4%	33.5%	27.8%
SL	21.52	30	1.39	38	1.77		SL/Total	13.6%	16.0%	16.7%
LL	80.91	95	1.17	126	1.56		LL/Total	51.1%	50.5%	55.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 F2 R' B2 D U2 R U2 R B R2 U' F L' U R B2 U2 F

y' x' // inspection
// 1st layer
r R // 2 corners
y' y' R' D R u y R' D R // 3rd corner
y2' y' y' u y R' D R // 4th corner
L U' u L' // 1st edge
R' d' D R // 2nd edge
y y2 R' d' d R R' d D' R // 3rd edge
y2' R' d' D R d' R d' D R' // 4th edge
y' U' U' y2' U' y2' R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EP
y l' U x' R' x' U2' R D' R' U2' x R2' // Aperm
l' U x' R' x' U2' R D' R' U2' x R2' // Aperm / CP
// 2nd layer
x2 U' U' y' R U' R' d' L' U L // 1st edge
y' U' y' R U' R' d' L' U L // 2nd edge
y R U' R' d' L' U L // 3rd edge
y' y2 L' U L d R U' R' // 4th edge
// last layer
y2' y r y R U R' U' y' r' // EO
y2' R U R' U R U2 R' // Sune
y2 R U R' U R U U R' // Sune / CO
y' U' y3' L L' U' y' R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // Uperm
y2' l' U x' R' x' U2' R D' R' U2' x R2' // Aperm
y U' y' U' y' R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // Uperm
y' U' y' R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // Uperm / EP
y' l' U x' R' x' U2' R D' R' U2' x R2' // Aperm
y2' l' U x' R' x' U2' R D' R' U2' x R2' // Aperm
l' U x' R' x' U2' R D' R' U2' x R2' // Aperm / CP
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Francisco Hamlin* - 10.72+ "Argentinean 3x3 NR single FAIL"



Spoiler: Video










L B2 R2 B2 R U2 L' U2 F2 R2 B' U' R' B2 U R F2 R' F' R

z2 // inspection
D' L F U R // cross
U' d' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 1st pair
y' L' U U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' U y2 R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U' y' R' U R U' y U' R U R' // 4th pair
U U f R U R' U' f' U // OLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.72	44	5.05	51	5.85	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.38	14	5.89	14	5.89		Cross+1/F2L	38.0%	38.9%	33.3%	
F2L	6.26	36	5.75	42	6.71		F2L/Total	71.8%	81.8%	82.4%	
LL	2.46	8	3.25	9	3.66		LL/Total	28.2%	18.2%	17.6%
```


----------



## Brest (Jul 3, 2014)

*Alex Chen* - 17.75 3x3OH single - Melbourne Winter 2014



Spoiler: Video



Facebook :/


 L R D2 L B2 U2 F' R2 F' R' D B F U R' F' U2 B L2

x y // inspection
R U R2 x' u' // cross
y' U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U' L U L2 U' L // 2nd pair
U' L U2 L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
y U2' R U2' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U z R U' R' U R' U' R U R U y' R' U' R x' // OLL
U z' y R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.75	58	3.27	71	4.00	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.90	14	3.59	16	4.10		Cross+1/F2L	41.2%	32.6%	32.7%
F2L	9.47	43	4.54	49	5.17		F2L/Total	53.4%	74.1%	69.0%
LL	8.28	15	1.81	22	2.66		LL/Total	46.6%	25.9%	31.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L R D2 L B2 U2 F' R2 F' R' D B F U R' F' U2 B L2

x y // inspection
R U R R x' u' // cross
U' y' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
z R' U R U' U' R' U z' // 2nd pair
U' z U R2 U' R U R U' z' // 3rd pair
U' y U' R U' U' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U z R U' R' U R' U' R U R U y' R' U' R x' // OLL
U' U' U' z' y R R z' R2 z R U R' z' R2 z R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 16, 2014)

Thom Barlow - 10.40 3x3 single - Welcome To Cambridge 2014



Spoiler: Video











D2 R2 B' L2 R2 F D2 F2 L U' B2 D' B' R2 F2 R' D L' R2

y2 // inspection
R' U r U' (r2' y) // left block
r' U' r2 U' M' U R U R U' R U R' // square
U R' U' R U r' U' r // right block
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL
U' M' U M' U2' r R' U M' // EO
U' M U2 M' U' // UL/UR
M' U2 M2 U2 M // EP
View at alg.cubing.net



Spoiler: Stats





```
[b]Step	Time	STM	STPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total	10.40	53	5.10	54	5.19[/color]

Lblock	1.64	5	3.05	6	3.66
Rblock	3.80	21	5.53	21	5.53
CMLL	1.84	8	4.35	8	4.35
EP	3.12	19	6.09	19	6.09

[b]Step		Time	STM	ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B	30%	19%	22%
Rblock/F2B	70%	81%	78%
F2B/Total	52%	49%	50%

CMLL/L10P	37%	30%	30%
EP/L10P	63%	70%	70%
L10P/Total	48%	51%	50%
```




Also, 1000th post in the reconstruction thread.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 17, 2014)

ty 4 recon but those pauses :/


----------



## qqwref (Jul 17, 2014)

1000! We made it!


----------



## Brest (Jul 18, 2014)

*Bence Barát* - 7.75 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]zQyyaQXDDIE[/youtubehd]


 D2 F' L' R' B2 D2 B2 R B' D U' L' R2 B L B2 F'

y2 // inspection
R B R2 U' x2 // cross
y' L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
R U' R2 U R // 2nd pair
y U L U' L2' U L // 3rd / 4th pairs
L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL(CP)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.75	46	5.94	49	6.32	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.89	11	5.82	12	6.35		Cross+1/F2L	44.9%	50.0%	50.0%
F2L	4.21	22	5.23	24	5.70		F2L/Total	54.3%	47.8%	49.0%
LL	3.54	24	6.78	25	7.06		LL/Total	45.7%	52.2%	51.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' L' R' B2 D2 B2 R B' D U' L' R2 B L B2 F'

y2 // inspection
l U l2' B' (x y') // cross
L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
R U' R2 U R // 2nd pair
U y L U' L2' U L // 3rd / 4th pairs
L' U' L U' L' U L U r U' r' F // OLL(CP)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 18, 2014)

How is it possible to recontruct a solve? How do yoou do it?


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jul 18, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> How is it possible to recontruct a solve? How do yoou do it?



1. Download the video
2. Frame by frame
3. ????
4. Profit

For example, video of Brest doing his thing


----------



## Renslay (Jul 18, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> How is it possible to recontruct a solve? How do yoou do it?





Musicalboy2 said:


> 1. Download the video
> 2. Frame by frame
> 3. ????
> 4. Profit
> ...



And if the scramble is unknown, you can generate it with CubeExplorer (or a similar software).


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jul 20, 2014)

*Max Xiong* - 28.87 OH single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video










U2 B' F' R2 B L2 D' B' R2 F U' L B' F U2 L F2 L2 R

z2 y // inspection
r R U z' R2 x U x y U' z // cross
y' U R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
U' z U' R' U z' U2' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R2 U2' R U R' U R2 // 3rd pair
y U' R' U2' R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
U' r U R' U' z U' R z' R U' x' // OLL
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]			
[COLOR="red"]Total	28.87	70	2.42	87	3.01	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	7.57	14	1.85	20	2.64		Cross+1/F2L	43.9%	32.6%	37.0%	
F2L	17.23	43	2.50	54	3.13		F2L/Total	59.7%	61.4%	62.1%	
LL	11.63	27	2.32	33	2.84		LL/Total	40.3%	38.6%	37.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B' F' R2 B L2 D' B' R2 F U' L B' F U2 L F2 L2 R

z2 y // inspection
r R U z' R R x U x y U' z // cross
y' U R U R' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' z U' R' U z' U' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R R U' U' R U R' U R R // 3rd pair
y U' R' U' U' R U' y R U R' // 4th pair
U U' U' r U R' U' z U' R z' R U' x' // OLL
y U' U' U U y' x' R U' R D D R' U R D D R R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## cubernya (Jul 20, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> How is it possible to recontruct a solve? How do yoou do it?



In addition to what Musicalboy62 said, RPG (link in my signature) gives it in format with the stats


----------



## xsrvmy (Jul 20, 2014)

That's my OH solve he reconstructed for me ��



Musicalboy2 said:


> *Max Xiong* - 28.87 OH single (unofficial)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jul 20, 2014)

*Ernesto Gutierrez Cuba* - 6.01 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video










 B2 R' F2 B2 L2 R' B' R U' R' U B2 F L2 D U2 L2 D2 R' L2 D B2 D B R'

z2 x // inspection
L2 U x' U' R2 D2 // x-cross
y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.01	37	6.16	45	7.49	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.04	5	4.81	6	5.77		Cross+1/F2L	25.1%	20.8%	20.0%	
F2L	4.14	24	5.80	30	7.25		F2L/Total	68.9%	64.9%	66.7%	
LL	1.87	13	6.97	15	8.04		LL/Total	31.0%	35.1%	33.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 R' F2 B2 L2 R' B' R U' R' U B2 F L2 D U2 L2 D2 R' L2 D B2 D B R'

z2 x // inspection
L2 U x' U' R2 D2 // x-cross
y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U U L U U L' U' L U L'	// 3rd pair
L' U U L U' U' L' U L // 4th pair
U U' R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 24, 2014)

First Reconstruction Ever
I had no video just pure memorization of my solve
I just had this scramble I got 17.551
*Scramble:* R2 D R2 B2 D' R2 U' L' U' F' L D U L' D U B' R' 

x2 // inspection
R F // cross
U R' F R F' // F2L Pair 1
R' U2 R U' y R U R' // F2L Pair 2
y' U L' U' L U' y' R U R' // F2L Pair 3
U2 L' U L U y' R U' R' // F2L Pair 4
y2 F U R U' R' F' y' R U R' U R U2 R' // 2 Look OLL
U2 y2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL Ga Perm
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## TheCuber23 (Jul 24, 2014)

I just did my first reconstruction. I know during the real solve I would've done the last pair to get an OLL skip and a H-Perm, but whatever... Anyway here it is, tell me if I did anything wrong.
Scramble - B U2 B L2 D2 F U2 F' L2 R2 B2 U B' F2 L2 F' L' F' U' L2 U'
Inspection – Z X’
Cross – L F’ U’ r’ D’ r Z Y’
F2L 1 – SOLVED
F2L 2 – L U2 L2 U’ L
F2L 3 – L U’ L’ Y U2 L’ U2 L U2 L’ U L 
F2L 4 – Y U’ L’ U L U2 L’ U2 L U’ L’ U L
OLL – U’ R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL - M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U’
TIME - 14.967 MOVES - 50 TPS – 3.3


----------



## TDM (Jul 24, 2014)

TheCuber23 said:


> Anyway here it is, tell me if I did anything wrong.


The rotations are in capital letters, you used ’ instead of ' (sometimes), and it doesn't even get close to solving the cube (and I had to edit every other move to make sure it worked, and also alg.cubing.net doesn't like it when you say the substep before the moves; do it at the end of the line, after a //)


----------



## TheCuber23 (Jul 24, 2014)

Is this better?
Scramble - B U2 B L2 D2 F U2 F' L2 R2 B2 U B' F2 L2 F' L' F' U' L2 U'
z' x // inspection
L F' U' r' D' r z' y' // cross
SOLVED // F2L Pair 1
L U2 L2 U' L // F2L Pair 2
L U' L' y' U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L Pair 3
y' U' L' U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L Pair 4
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // PLL
TIME - 14.967 MOVES - 50 TPS – 3.3


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jul 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> The rotations are in capital letters, *you used ’ instead of '* (sometimes), and it doesn't even get close to solving the cube (and I had to edit every other move to make sure it worked, and also alg.cubing.net doesn't like it when you say the substep before the moves; do it at the end of the line, after a //)



Speaking of this... Is there a way to get programs/things to automatically use one instead of the other? Asides from copy-paste, when I'm typing algs onto a document on google drive, it automatically uses the former, which is really annoying... (I guess I could just use alg.garron or alg.cubing, so it's not really a big deal)


----------



## TDM (Jul 24, 2014)

TheCuber23 said:


> *y'* U' L' U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L Pair 4


Aside from one rotation, which still uses a ’, much better 




Musicalboy2 said:


> Speaking of this... Is there a way to get programs/things to automatically use one instead of the other? Asides from copy-paste, when I'm typing algs onto a document on google drive, it automatically uses the former, which is really annoying... (I guess I could just use alg.garron or alg.cubing, so it's not really a big deal)


I went into Microsoft Word's autocorrect options and changed it to stop changing ' to ’ and that's been useful for me whenever I've typed algs into MS Word (which I used to do).
File -> Options -> Proofing -> AutoCorrect Options -> AutoFormat As You Type -> Replace as you type "Straight quotes" with "smart quotes" (the quotes around smart quotes should look like what you usually see).


----------



## TheCuber23 (Jul 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> Aside from one rotation, which still uses a ’, much better


Thanks. Hopefully I'll get a new PB soon so I could reconstruct again.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Aug 3, 2014)

*Akash Rupela* - 8.75 Official Single (3x3x3)



Spoiler: Video










 F2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 D' B U' L' B2 L' B U' L2 R

x2 // inspection
R' B' D F D // cross
U R U R' U2 y' R U' R' // 1st pair
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL

View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.75	45	5.14	51	5.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.07	13	4.23	14	4.56		Cross+1/F2L	57.9%	48.1%	45.2%	
F2L	5.30	27	5.09	31	5.85		F2L/Total	60.6%	60.0%	60.8%	
LL	3.45	18	5.22	20	5.80		LL/Total	39.4%	40.0%	39.2%
```


----------



## rybaby (Aug 9, 2014)

Has Yu Nakajima's 10.21 avg from ages ago been reconstructed? 





Also his 8.71 ao12 that he posted recently.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 20, 2014)

Approximate reconstruction of my 7.38 at nationals

3x3 round 1 group C (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26685801/scrambles/an2014_scrambles.pdf)

D' F R' D2
R' U' R L' U L
U R' U' R y U' R U R'
U L' U L
y R U R'
U' r U r' R U R' U r U' r'
U2' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U

Roughly low-mid 6 tps :/

I'll reconstruct my 8.72 avg later tonight when I have access to a computer.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 20, 2014)

ottozing said:


> U' r U r' R U R' *U'* r U' r'



Fixed


----------



## Username (Aug 20, 2014)

Could someone please reconstruct these?



Spoiler



[youtubehd]h3mGjaWmWTQ[/youtubehd]



I would do it myself, but I don't find reconstructing my own solves as much fun as other peoples solves


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 20, 2014)

Username said:


> Could someone please reconstruct these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. (7.69) B' L F' R' F2 B D' R2 F U2 L' U2 F2 L2 B2 R B2 L' U2 R 


Spoiler



y' x
r' D' R' F R U R' D2
y' R' U2 R U' y R U R'
y R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y' U' L' U L F' L F L'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U



2. 8.62 R' D' R' U' D' B' L2 F U D2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 F B L2 B D2 


Spoiler



z2 y
F2 L D' R' D2
U' R' U2 R U y' L' U L
R U R' U' R U R' U L U L'
U' y R U2 R' U' R U R'
U y' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
R' F R U R' U' F' U R
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U



3. (12.81+) D' F2 L2 F2 D R2 D R2 D L2 U L' F L2 R' D2 L F' U F 


Spoiler



z2 y
U L2 U' F' R' U' R' F R
y' U U y' R' U' R U y L U L'
U y' R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' y L' U L
U' R R' U y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U' R U R' U'R' F R F'
M2 U M' U M' M U M2 U2 M' U' M2 U'



4. 9.43 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U B' R D' U B2 R B' L D' F 


Spoiler



x' z
L' U x' U' R2 y' U R' F R
L U L' U L U' L'
U' U2 L' U' L U' L' U L U
U2 R' U R
U y' R' U R R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U



5. 8.43 L D2 R' B2 L D2 F2 R2 U' R2 D B F' R F' R B D


Spoiler



y2
D R2 D R L 
U U' U' R U' R' U R U R'
U' y R U' R' U2 y L' U' L
U R U' R' U R U' R'
y U R U R' U R U' R'
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' 
U2 R' U R' y U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U


----------



## rybaby (Aug 23, 2014)

William Boards (ThisIsWEB) 10.18 ao12 (with 9.82 ao5)








Spoiler



ThisIsWEB 

8.67 D' R' U' D2 L F' D' B' U D F U2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 D' B2

x2 U2 L F’ U’ R2 D // cross
R U’ R’ U y’ R’ U R // F2L-1
U y’ R U’ R’ // F2L-2
R’ U’ R L’ U’ L // F2L-3
U R’ U R U’ R’ U’ R // F2L-4
F U R U’ R’ F’ // OLL
U’ F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’ U’ // PLL
56 HTM
6.46 tps

9.98 U' F2 D' F' R' F2 R' U2 F R2 L' D2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D 

z2 x D2 U R’ x’ D L’ D R’ D // cross
U R U’ R’ y L U L’ // F2L-1
y’ U’ R U R’ y U R U’ R’ // F2L-2
y’ U2 L U L’ // F2L-3
U2 R U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ // F2L-4
U R U R’ U R U2 R’ // OLL
U R U’ R U R U R U’ R’ U’ R2 U’ // PLL
60 HTM
6.01 tps

12.04 R F2 B2 R U2 B' D2 R' F U2 F R2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' B2

x2 D’ L’ R2 F R // cross
U2 L’ U L U R’ U R // F2L-1
U y’ U L’ U L // F2L-2
y U’ R U R’ y’ R U R’ // F2L-3
y U2 R U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ // F2L-4
U R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U2 R // OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' U' // PLL
63 HTM
5.23 tps

9.66 R2 F2 B D F2 D' L U' R' D' F' R2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2

x2 R’ Rw U’ Rw’ D L R’ D2 // Cross
L U’ L’ // F2L-1
U’ R U2 R’ U2 L’ U’ L // F2L-2
y U L’ U L // F2L-3
y’ U R’ U’ R U2 R’ U’ R // F2L-4
L' Dw' R Dw L U' L' B' L // OLL
M2 U’ M2 U’ M’ U2 M2 U2 M’ // PLL
48 STM
4.97 tps

9.82 B R D2 F U2 L2 U2 B2 L U B R2 U D' L2 D F2 D B2 U2

z2 y’ R’ F D x U2 Rw’ D2 // cross
L U’ L2 U’ L // F2L-1
U’ R’ U2 R U2 R’ U R // F2L-2
R U’ R’ U’ L U L’ // F2L-3
U2 R U’ R’ // F2L-4
U’ F’ L’ U’ L U L’ U’ L U y’ R // OLL
U’ R' U' R y R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2 // PLL
54 HTM
5.50 tps

11.26 U2 B2 R' U' L2 F' D R' D R' B' L2 U F2 U R2 F2 U2 D F2 R2

z2 x D’ x’ L U L F’ D // cross
L’ U L U L’ U L U R’ U R // F2L-1
y’ R U’ R2 U’ R U L’ U’ L // F2L-2
y L’ U L U R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ // F2L-3
y’ U’ R U’ R’ U’ y’ R’ U’ R // F2L-4
U2 R Dw L' Dw’' R' U R B R' // OLL
R' U' R y R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2 U2 // PLL
68 HTM
6.04 tps

(8.53) D' F2 U2 L F' B2 D2 L2 B' R' F2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D L2 D F2

(Rw’ R) D // cross
Lw U2 R’ U’ R U R’ // F2L-1
U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R // F2L-2
y’ U2 L’ U’ L U2 L’ U’ L // F2L-3
R U R’ U’ R U R’ // F2L-4
U x z’ U’ L U R’ U’ Rw’ F R // COLL
U’ R2 U R U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R’ // EPLL
54 HTM
6.33 tps

10.26 R2 B U' L' D R2 U L' B U' F' R2 F2 R2 D F2 B2 D' L2 U L2

z2 U R’ F D U L2 // cross
U L’ U’ L Dw R’ U’ R // F2L-1
y’ R’ U R U’ R’ U R U L’ U L // F2L-2
R’ U2 R U’ y L’ U L // F2L-3
R U R’ U’ R U R’ // F2L-4
U2 Rw U2 R’ U’ R U’ Rw’ // OLL
U R U R’ y’ R2 Uw’ R U’ R’ U R’ Uw R2 // PLL
60 HTM 
5.85 tps

(12.35) F R' B' U' F2 L' D2 B' R2 D B' D' F2 R2 L2 U L2 U' R2 F2 D2

y x2 F’ D R’ L2 D R’ D // cross
y2 U’ L’ U L R U R’ // F2L-1
y U’ R U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ // F2L-2
y R U’ R’ y U’ L’ U’ L // F2L-3
y’ U2 R’ U R U’ R’ U R // F2L-4
U’ Lw’ U’ L U’ L’ U L U’ L’ U2 Lw // OLL
U2 Lw U’ R D2 R’ U R D2 R2 // PLL
63 HTM
5.10 tps

9.65 U' R B R' L U' R' U2 D2 F2 B L2 B2 U D2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2

x2 y’ B R U F’ Rw U2 x’ Uw’ R2 // cross
U y’ R U’ R’ // F2L-1
U’ y L U L’ // F2L-2
R’ U R // F2L-3
U2 R U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ // F2L-4
U’ L F’ L’ U’ L U F U’ L’ // OLL
U R’ U2 R U2 R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F’ R2 // PLL
55 HTM
5.70 tps

9.76 U R' B2 U F' U R' B' U R B D2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 D' L2

z2 D U2 L F’ D2 L’ D // cross
U R U R’ L U’ L’ // F2L-1
R’ U R L’ U L // F2L-2
y U’ R U’ R’ // F2L-3
L’ U L y L U L’ // F2L-4
x U R’ U’ L U R U’ Rw’ // OLL
F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’ U // PLL
56 HTM
5.74 tps

10.74 U F' U D' L D' F D' B' U R U2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U'

y x’ L’ U’ R’ D’ R’ U’ L U x’ D’ // cross
U y’ R U’ R’ // F2L-1
y’ R U R’ U2 R U’ R’ U2 y’ R U’ R’ // F2L-2
Dw’ R U2 R’ U’ y R’ U’ R // F2L-4
U L’ U L U L’ U’ L // F2L-4
U2 R U R’ U Lw’ F Lw F’ U2 Lw’ F R U’ // OLL
x’ U R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U2 // PLL
69 HTM 
6.42 tps

Ao12 = 10.18
Avg moves = 58.833
Avg rotations = 3.75

Avg old-schoolness = ∞


----------



## janelle (Aug 25, 2014)

*Janelle Tin* - 11.03 3x3x3 Single - VOS 2014




Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]5XZ346Jpubo[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: Solve



L2 D2 B' F2 R2 B D2 R2 U2 L' B R' D L2 D' L2 U' B U'

z y2 // inspection
U' l' U2 L' R' U z' D' // cross
U L U L' U y L U' L' // 1st pair
U' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U y R U' R' // 4th pair
U U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[b]Step	Time	HTM	HTPS	ETM	ETPS[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.03	65	5.89	68	6.17[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.71	15	4.04	17	4.58
F2L	7.62	40	5.25	43	5.64
LL	3.41	25	7.33	25	7.33

[b]Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/b]
Cross+1/F2L	49%	38%	40%
F2L/Total	69%	62%	63%
LL/Total	31%	38%	37%
```


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 25, 2014)

janelle said:


> *Janelle Tin* - 11.03 3x3x3 Single - VOS 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Where'd you find the scramble?


----------



## janelle (Aug 25, 2014)

cubingallday said:


> Nice! Where'd you find the scramble?



I got it from Meep. Here they are if you want them.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10477021/Vancouver Open Summer 2014.zip


----------



## qaz (Aug 30, 2014)

9.16 official single (at Indiana 2014)

scramble: F R' U2 R2 D2 R' U L' B' U' R L2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F U2 R2

z2
R' F B' D2 R' D2 //cross
y R' U R //first pair
y' R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R //second pair
y R' U2 R U' R' U' R //third pair
L' U L //fourth pair
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //OLL
y' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' //PLL


----------



## Stefan (Sep 12, 2014)

I did this for the (WCA) Stats thread and was asked to do it for this one as well.

Brest needs one more post to match the next six contributors combined.



Spoiler: Most posts in this thread (minimum 2)





```
1. 17.9% (184 posts) Brest
 2.  4.4% ( 45 posts) qqwref
 3.  4.0% ( 41 posts) chrissyD
 4.  3.2% ( 33 posts) theZcuber
 5.  2.5% ( 26 posts) Kirjava
 6.  1.9% ( 20 posts) Username
     1.9% ( 20 posts) PandaCuber
 8.  1.8% ( 19 posts) JyH
 9.  1.7% ( 17 posts) antoineccantin
     1.7% ( 17 posts) Jaycee
     1.7% ( 17 posts) tx789
12.  1.6% ( 16 posts) JackJ
13.  1.5% ( 15 posts) Musicalboy2
     1.5% ( 15 posts) ottozing
15.  1.4% ( 14 posts) DavidWoner
     1.4% ( 14 posts) Rpotts
17.  1.3% ( 13 posts) 5BLD
     1.3% ( 13 posts) ThomasJE
19.  1.2% ( 12 posts) TDM
20.  1.1% ( 11 posts) ilikecubing
     1.1% ( 11 posts) TheNextFeliks
22.  1.0% ( 10 posts) kclejeune
     1.0% ( 10 posts) Cubenovice
24.  0.9% (  9 posts) MatejMuzatko
     0.9% (  9 posts) Renslay
26.  0.8% (  8 posts) ben1996123
     0.8% (  8 posts) Penguino138
28.  0.7% (  7 posts) jla
     0.7% (  7 posts) MarcelP
     0.7% (  7 posts) rybaby
     0.7% (  7 posts) irontwig
32.  0.6% (  6 posts) kirtpro
33.  0.5% (  5 posts) god-of-rubic-2
     0.5% (  5 posts) aronpm
     0.5% (  5 posts) MrRubiksUFO
     0.5% (  5 posts) stevecho816
     0.5% (  5 posts) samkli
     0.5% (  5 posts) rubiksarlen
     0.5% (  5 posts) SirWaffle
     0.5% (  5 posts) janelle
     0.5% (  5 posts) DYGH-Tjen
     0.5% (  5 posts) Julian
     0.5% (  5 posts) Methuselah96
     0.5% (  5 posts) APdRF
     0.5% (  5 posts) Coolster01
     0.5% (  5 posts) uvafan
     0.5% (  5 posts) Stefan
     0.5% (  5 posts) PranavCubes
     0.5% (  5 posts) Petro-Leum
50.  0.4% (  4 posts) whauk
     0.4% (  4 posts) KCuber
     0.4% (  4 posts) Robert-Y
     0.4% (  4 posts) JonnyWhoopes
     0.4% (  4 posts) kunparekh18
     0.4% (  4 posts) ryo
     0.4% (  4 posts) RCTACameron
     0.4% (  4 posts) Tim-Major
     0.4% (  4 posts) MrDemir
     0.4% (  4 posts) TheOneOnTheLeft
     0.4% (  4 posts) macky
     0.4% (  4 posts) Riley
     0.4% (  4 posts) lachose
63.  0.3% (  3 posts) IAssemble
     0.3% (  3 posts) AmazingCuber
     0.3% (  3 posts) arvind1999
     0.3% (  3 posts) arcio1
     0.3% (  3 posts) ravenguild08
     0.3% (  3 posts) Forte
     0.3% (  3 posts) Andri-Maulana
     0.3% (  3 posts) TheCuber23
     0.3% (  3 posts) jrb
     0.3% (  3 posts) Godmil
     0.3% (  3 posts) Divineskulls
     0.3% (  3 posts) Ezy-Ryder
     0.3% (  3 posts) Mollerz
     0.3% (  3 posts) Ickenicke
     0.3% (  3 posts) coldsun0630
     0.3% (  3 posts) gogozerg
     0.3% (  3 posts) Georgeanderre
     0.3% (  3 posts) y235
     0.3% (  3 posts) ellwd
     0.3% (  3 posts) Akash-Rupela
     0.3% (  3 posts) brandbest1
84.  0.2% (  2 posts) insane569
     0.2% (  2 posts) Anthony
     0.2% (  2 posts) JLarsen
     0.2% (  2 posts) Bob
     0.2% (  2 posts) kinch2002
     0.2% (  2 posts) Bhargav777
     0.2% (  2 posts) cubizh
     0.2% (  2 posts) Escher
     0.2% (  2 posts) Bestsimple
     0.2% (  2 posts) Weston
     0.2% (  2 posts) Carrot
     0.2% (  2 posts) riffz
     0.2% (  2 posts) CRO
     0.2% (  2 posts) Cool-Frog
     0.2% (  2 posts) Hussein-88
     0.2% (  2 posts) Mike-Hughey
     0.2% (  2 posts) Sahnguini
     0.2% (  2 posts) F-perm
     0.2% (  2 posts) Sa967St
     0.2% (  2 posts) EMI
     0.2% (  2 posts) CyanSandwich
     0.2% (  2 posts) TheChriskage
     0.2% (  2 posts) bran
     0.2% (  2 posts) Hyprul-9-ty2
     0.2% (  2 posts) guysensei1
     0.2% (  2 posts) dinostef
     0.2% (  2 posts) TheMachanga
     0.2% (  2 posts) mDiPalma
     0.2% (  2 posts) vinko
     0.2% (  2 posts) Suratha
     0.2% (  2 posts) Yes-We-Can!
     0.2% (  2 posts) Tao-Yu
     0.2% (  2 posts) JustinJ
     0.2% (  2 posts) JasonK
     0.2% (  2 posts) nccube
     0.2% (  2 posts) MostEd
     0.2% (  2 posts) AustinReed
     0.2% (  2 posts) XTowncuber
     0.2% (  2 posts) Bindedsa
     0.2% (  2 posts) AKOM
```


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2014)

Stefan said:


> I did this for the (WCA) Stats thread and was asked to do it for this one as well.
> 
> Brest needs one more post to match the next six contributors combined.


How have I managed to get that high on the list in a thead I rarely post in? It must have been a conversation with someone that was several posts that got it that high, because I rarely ask for reconstructions or reconstruct someone else's solves...

Please can you do this for the accomplishment thread? You don't have to, but I'm just interested...


----------



## Stefan (Sep 12, 2014)

TDM said:


> How have I managed to get that high on the list in a thead I rarely post in?



[post=892090]#813[/post], [post=910297]#856[/post], [post=937347]#885[/post], [post=954133]#928[/post], [post=954153]#930[/post], [post=970134]#967[/post], [post=988263]#984[/post], [post=988319]#986[/post], [post=988327]#988[/post], [post=988334]#990[/post], [post=1000692]#1013[/post], [post=1000726]#1016[/post]



TDM said:


> Please can you do this for the accomplishment thread? You don't have to, but I'm just interested...



Sorry, I probably won't. That one dwarfs the two I did, and I don't have access to the database but wrote a little "crawler" and analyzer. It's largely automatic but it does need a little attention and it's a slow and bad method. I'd like to see similar stats as well (like highest number of posts by one person in one thread), but they should be done properly with access to the database or at least some export. Maybe Pat could be convinced to make something like a list of (threadId, postId, memberId) triples available...


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2014)

Stefan said:


> [post=892090]#813[/post], [post=910297]#856[/post], [post=937347]#885[/post], [post=954133]#928[/post], [post=954153]#930[/post], [post=970134]#967[/post], [post=988263]#984[/post], [post=988319]#986[/post], [post=988327]#988[/post], [post=988334]#990[/post], [post=1000692]#1013[/post], [post=1000726]#1016[/post]


Yeah, there were quite a few posts that one time I actually reconstructed something... the others were all just random single posts.



> Sorry, I probably won't. That one dwarfs the two I did, and I don't have access to the database but wrote a little "crawler" and analyzer. It's largely automatic but it does need a little attention and it's a slow and bad method. I'd like to see similar stats as well (like highest number of posts by one person in one thread), but they should be done properly with access to the database or at least some export. Maybe Pat could be convinced to make something like a list of (threadId, postId, memberId) triples available...


Yeah, I knew that it was a much bigger thread and it would make it a lot harder. I mainly wanted to know how many of my total posts were in the accomplishment thread, because I know it's a lot - so nothing important really. I can't search for how many there are because there's a limit of something like 300 for how many of your posts appear when you search.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 12, 2014)

(Using the same data used for my previous statistic, not counting the few posts since it)



Spoiler: Highest post percentage at some point (minimum 1%)





```
100.00% at [post=570855]#1[/post] qqwref
 50.00% at [post=570865]#4[/post] Kirjava
 21.53% at [post=677929]#288[/post] Brest
 16.67% at [post=571972]#18[/post] DavidWoner
 16.67% at [post=571028]#6[/post] antoineccantin
 15.38% at [post=571174]#13[/post] JLarsen
 11.43% at [post=573252]#35[/post] JyH
  9.38% at [post=573093]#32[/post] JackJ
  6.72% at [post=757782]#580[/post] chrissyD
  5.88% at [post=573248]#34[/post] Julian
  5.26% at [post=572247]#19[/post] y235
  5.00% at [post=572289]#20[/post] hr-mohr
  4.71% at [post=614215]#85[/post] ilikecubing
  4.59% at [post=635253]#109[/post] APdRF
  4.11% at [post=610543]#73[/post] jrb
  3.85% at [post=573063]#26[/post] macky
  3.72% at [post=672125]#269[/post] Cubenovice
  3.49% at [post=810694]#688[/post] theZcuber
  3.29% at [post=764393]#607[/post] PandaCuber
  3.19% at [post=750118]#501[/post] Jaycee
  2.63% at [post=573510]#38[/post] Stefan
  2.59% at [post=750174]#502[/post] Rpotts
  2.52% at [post=637161]#119[/post] gogozerg
  2.50% at [post=613175]#80[/post] Hussein-88
  2.42% at [post=683229]#331[/post] Penguino138
  2.38% at [post=573558]#42[/post] David0794
  2.27% at [post=595138]#44[/post] bluecloe45
  2.21% at [post=913746]#861[/post] Username
  2.10% at [post=753511]#525[/post] 5BLD
  2.04% at [post=598379]#49[/post] EricReese
  2.01% at [post=640233]#149[/post] Robert-Y
  2.01% at [post=643229]#199[/post] ryo
  1.98% at [post=645288]#202[/post] irontwig
  1.92% at [post=634777]#104[/post] riffz
  1.74% at [post=977055]#977[/post] tx789
  1.72% at [post=600171]#58[/post] adragast
  1.61% at [post=600252]#62[/post] b4p
  1.57% at [post=642590]#191[/post] Godmil
  1.55% at [post=791501]#644[/post] ottozing
  1.54% at [post=600451]#65[/post] Tim-Major
  1.52% at [post=639161]#132[/post] Cool-Frog
  1.47% at [post=1003702]#1018[/post] Musicalboy2
  1.47% at [post=639194]#136[/post] Weston
  1.47% at [post=601498]#68[/post] Reinier-Schippers
  1.45% at [post=603409]#69[/post] AustinReed
  1.44% at [post=639415]#139[/post] Forte
  1.43% at [post=811788]#697[/post] ThomasJE
  1.33% at [post=610580]#75[/post] MaeLSTRoM
  1.33% at [post=655580]#226[/post] IAssemble
  1.32% at [post=612706]#76[/post] TheMachanga
  1.27% at [post=743575]#471[/post] ben1996123
  1.23% at [post=717835]#407[/post] DYGH-Tjen
  1.22% at [post=613395]#82[/post] uberCuber
  1.22% at [post=722819]#411[/post] aronpm
  1.20% at [post=613476]#83[/post] oddlespuddle
  1.19% at [post=726551]#419[/post] samkli
  1.18% at [post=1000726]#1016[/post] TDM
  1.16% at [post=955677]#949[/post] TheNextFeliks
  1.13% at [post=753647]#532[/post] jla
  1.10% at [post=624941]#91[/post] Erdos
  1.10% at [post=642333]#182[/post] Escher
  1.04% at [post=961405]#961[/post] kclejeune
  1.02% at [post=933987]#879[/post] MatejMuzatko
  1.00% at [post=761200]#599[/post] kirtpro
```




Edit:


Spoiler: Visual


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Bhargav Narasimhan* - 14.30 OH Average of 5 (NR) - Aaruush Cube Open 2014



Spoiler: Video



Please note that the video shows the solves the order 4, 5, 2, 3







*1st solve:* (13.04), no video



Spoiler: 2nd solve



B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 R F U B F R D2 U B F2 D2

x' // inspection
U' R' U' U' y R z' R U R // cross
U U' R U R' U' U' z U' R' U // 1st pair
z' R' U' R U' R U' U' R' // 2nd pair
U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' y U' R U' U' R' U' U' U' R' F R U R U' R' y' R' // WV
U' U' x' R U' R U' z U' R u' x' y' U' R U' R' U' z U' R z' R U' // PLL

View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.02	55	3.66	77	5.13	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.40	14	3.18	21	4.77		Cross+1/F2L	44.6%	36.8%	38.9%	
F2L	9.88	38	3.85	54	5.47		F2L/Total	65.8%	69.1%	70.1%	
LL	5.14	17	3.31	23	4.48		LL/Total	34.2%	30.9%	29.9%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



U L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U' F L' F' L2 D R' D B' D2 B' U2

x2 // inspection
D2 R2 D y' R U' R y R' // cross
U' U' R U' R' U' z U R U' z' // 1st pair
y' U' R' U' R2 U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' U' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' U' U' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' // OLL
U' R' z R U' R R z' R U' R' z U R U' R2 z' R U' r x' U' z R' // PLL

View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	16.31	66	4.05	86	5.27	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.70	15	4.05	20	5.40		Cross+1/F2L	47.2%	36.6%	40.0%	
F2L	7.84	41	5.23	50	6.38		F2L/Total	48.1%	62.1%	58.1%	
LL	8.47	25	2.95	36	4.25		LL/Total	51.9%	37.9%	41.9%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



L2 B' L2 B L' F' L2 B R D' L' B R B' U' R B2 R

x2 // inspection
R' D R' U' U' R' F // cross
U' U' R U' R' U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U R' U R U' R' U' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U' U' R' U' U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R' U' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r U' r' U' r U r' y' z D' z' U R // OLL
U' y' R' U' R z x' U' U' r U' R U R' U r' U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.76	61	4.43	75	5.45	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.01	14	3.49	16	3.99		Cross+1/F2L	50.9%	37.8%	35.6%	
F2L	7.88	37	4.70	45	5.71		F2L/Total	57.3%	60.7%	60.0%	
LL	5.88	24	4.08	30	5.10		LL/Total	42.7%	39.3%	40.0%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



L2 U2 B U2 B L2 R2 B U2 L2 B' D' L R F' D B' F U' B D'

x2 // inspection
D' z' z R D' z' D' D' U' z U' R' D2 // cross
U' R' U R U' y U' R U R' // 1st pair
y U' R U' R' U' z U R U' z' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' U' y' R' U R y U' U' R' F R U R U' R' y' R' // WV
U R U' R' U R2 y R U R' U' x U' R' U R U' y U' R // PLL

View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.13	62	4.39	80	5.66	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.87	17	3.49	23	4.72		Cross+1/F2L	43.3%	37.0%	38.3%	
F2L	11.25	46	4.09	60	5.34		F2L/Total	79.6%	74.2%	75.0%	
LL	2.89	16	5.54	20	6.92		LL/Total	20.4%	25.8%	25.0%
```






Spoiler: Statistics



Sorry, everything else is derpy because one solve is missing, and I don't have the time to redo the stats... Thankfully, the missing solve is the fastest solve, so the average should work out fine.

```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)											
											
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.30	59.33	4.15	77.33	5.41	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.43	15.00	3.39	20.00	4.52		Cross+1/F2L	45.8%	37.2%	37.7%	
F2L	9.67	40.33	4.17	53.00	5.48		F2L/Total	67.6%	68.0%	68.5%	
LL	4.64	19.00	4.10	24.33	5.25		LL/Total	32.4%	32.0%	31.5%
```


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 18, 2014)

Musicalboy2 said:


> *Bhargav Narasimhan* - 14.30 OH Average of 5 (NR) - Aaruush Cube Open 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the pains caused. Thanks a lot Theodore!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 21, 2014)

(new answer cause I just stumbled upon forum functionality I didn't know and probably many don't know)



TDM said:


> Please can you do this for the accomplishment thread? You don't have to, but I'm just interested...



It's not quite what I did, but I accidentally just found some thread statistics:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=1688

You can also get there by going to the subforum of that thread and click on the "Replies:" number:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?34-General-Puzzle-Discussion



TDM said:


> How have I managed to get that high on the list in a thead I rarely post in?



On the thread statistics page for this thread, you can click your posts number to see your posts in the thread:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...id=29123&contenttype=vBForum_Post&showposts=1


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 21, 2014)

People on youtube and on the forum are clamoring for reconstructions of these sovles. I'll do some of the white/yellow cross ones when I get the chance. Anyone else, feel free to help. 

EDIT: I'm actually having trouble reconstrusting because he's so insanely fast. I may not wind up doing any.


----------



## TDM (Sep 21, 2014)

Stefan said:


> (new answer cause I just stumbled upon forum functionality I didn't know and probably many don't know)


Thanks! Apparently exactly one fifth of my posts (before this one) were in the accomplishment thread, and 9.9% were in the OAQT... unfortunately you can't search for them by clicking my number of posts because there seems to be a limit of 300. But that isn't really important, those links are just what I wanted, thanks.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 28, 2014)

Could somebody please try to reconstruct:

R2 F2 D L2 U R2 U' R2 B D' L' R2 B' R F U L U2

I have tried my self for more than an hour. It's killing me that I can not find the way how I solved it.. I think I started out like this:

y2 // inspection
R' F y U' R' F R2 y U' R2 //cross
[video=youtube_share;c_-Lc20RH08]http://youtu.be/c_-Lc20RH08[/video]


----------



## Brest (Sep 28, 2014)

*Marcel Poots* - 17.25 3x3 single - Dutch Nationals 2014



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]c_-Lc20RH08[/youtubehd]


 R2 F2 D L2 U R2 U' R2 B D' L' R2 B' R F U L U2

y2 // inspection
l' U (x' y') L U l U' l2' U l // cross
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y R U2' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.25	55	3.19	65	3.77	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.51	16	2.90	19	3.45		Cross+1/F2L	45.2%	41.0%	40.4%
F2L	12.18	39	3.20	47	3.86		F2L/Total	70.6%	70.9%	72.3%
LL	5.07	16	3.16	18	3.55		LL/Total	29.4%	29.1%	27.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 F2 D L2 U R2 U' R2 B D' L' R2 B' R F U L U2

y2 // inspection
l' U (x' y') L U l U' l' l' U l // cross
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y U U' R U' U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U l' U' x' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 16, 2014)

Thom Barlow 11.596 single



Spoiler: Video










Reconstruction:

L2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R F2 L' B D' L' R2 F2 R' B R B'

x y' // inspection
U l' U F' U x r' x U' U' x' R U' L' // Left Block
r' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U R r // Right Square
M' R' r' R R U' R' U' R U R' U' r // Right Block
U R U' r' F R' x U L U L' U L // CMLL
U' U' M' U M' U M U' M' // EO
U M' U2 M' U M2 U // UL/UR + EP

View on alg.cubing.net


----------



## Brest (Nov 17, 2014)

*Anthony Brooks* - 6.42 3x3 single - Oklahoma Open 2014



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]zO7JZfmesII[/youtubehd]


 L' B2 R B2 U' L R' U B' R F L' R' D' B D2 F

z y2 // inspection
D M D' R' D // cross
U L' U' L2 U L' // 1st pair
R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U R U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.42	49	7.63	52	8.10	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.06	11	10.38	12	11.32		Cross+1/F2L	27.2%	39.3%	40.0%
F2L	3.90	28	7.18	30	7.69		F2L/Total	60.7%	57.1%	57.7%
LL	2.52	21	8.33	22	8.73		LL/Total	39.3%	42.9%	42.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' B2 R B2 U' L R' U B' R F L' R' D' B D2 F

z y2 // inspection
D R r' D' R' D // cross
U L' U' L2 U L' // 1st pair
R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U R U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U' U' R' // OLL(CP)
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 17, 2014)

Can someone reconstruct this please? Need the stats and time taken for each substep. 
http://youtu.be/tUGoM414yOo
Thanks.!


----------



## ottozing (Dec 7, 2014)

4.52 OcR average reconstructions because bored



Spoiler: Solve #1



L R B L U B U R L B' R

z y' z R r' R' r (Layer)
y' z r' R r R' (Corners)
x r' R r R' z2' r' R r R' (Centers)





Spoiler: Solve #2



L R U L' R' B L U L B' U

x' R' r R' r R (Layer)
z2 R r' R' r (Corners)
x' y r' R r R' z2' r' R r R' (Centers)





Spoiler: Solve #3



L R B R' U' R' B' U L' U' L'

y2 z r' R y' r' R' r R (Layer)
z' R r' R' (Corners cancelled into Centers)
x R r R' z2 r' R r R'





Spoiler: Solve #4



L R U L R U' L U L B U'

y z2 R' r R r (Layer)
z' R r' R' (Corners cancelled into Centers)
R' z' r' R' r z2 R r' R' r





Spoiler: Solve #5



L R L B L' B U' B L B U'

x' r' R r R' r (Layer)
y' z' r' R r R' (Solve U center because why even try to recognize cases correctly)
z' R r' R' r z R r' R' r z r' R r R' (Weeeeeeeeeee)


----------



## Stefan (Dec 7, 2014)

Can someone reconstruct the second and third solve of this?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWfWI9mQAb0


----------



## ch_ts (Dec 9, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Can someone reconstruct the second and third solve of this?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWfWI9mQAb0





Spoiler



the second one (in cube explorer orientation, actual orientation may be different):
D L 
then he shows the blue face while covering everything else then
U D R' L 
then toss in air

third one is probably similar


----------



## Stefan (Dec 9, 2014)

Ah, yes (though I think you got it slightly wrong). It's quite interesting to see when/how he does it. And yeah, I reconstructed the one-handed one now as well, it's indeed similar (but a different alg).

That's the best cube trick I've seen so far, and I'm not surprised it's done by someone who's actually a good speedcuber. Well done, Steven Brundage.


----------



## Brest (Dec 14, 2014)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - 5.81 3x3 single - Niddrie 2014



Spoiler: Video










 B2 F' U2 F2 L D' U' B' L R' D R' F2 U2 B' F2 R2 B

y' // inspection
F' R u' R L // cross
U2' R' F U' F' R // 1st pair
y' U R' U R U' R U' R' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair (multi slot)
y' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.81	58	9.98	62	10.67	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.66	11	6.63	12	7.23		Cross+1/F2L	43.1%	31.4%	31.6%
F2L	3.85	35	9.09	38	9.87		F2L/Total	66.3%	60.3%	61.3%
LL	1.96	23	11.73	24	12.24		LL/Total	33.7%	39.7%	38.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 F' U2 F2 L D' U' B' L R' D R' F2 U2 B' F2 R2 B

y' // inspection
F' R u' R L // cross
U' U' R' F U' F' R // 1st pair
(U y') R' U R U' R U' R' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
(U y') L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U' U' (R' l') U R U' l U2' R' // OLL(CP)
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 15, 2014)

R F D R2 F2 R' L U' D2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F' R2 U R L U' F D2 U2

^^Does anyone wanna try this scramble? I just got it and when I solved cross pretty much all my pairs were made, haha.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> R F D R2 F2 R' L U' D2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F' R2 U R L U' F D2 U2
> 
> ^^Does anyone wanna try this scramble? I just got it and when I solved cross pretty much all my pairs were made, haha.



You don't even remember your cross color?


----------



## ch_ts (Dec 15, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> R F D R2 F2 R' L U' D2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F' R2 U R L U' F D2 U2
> 
> ^^Does anyone wanna try this scramble? I just got it and when I solved cross pretty much all my pairs were made, haha.



Maybe like this for F2L (WCA orientation, white cross):

x2 y 
U2 R2 F' R' L U' B2 
y U L U L2 R U' R' L
F U2 F'


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 15, 2014)

Stefan said:


> You don't even remember your cross color?



I solve my cross on white, and scramble using WCA regulations (white on top, green in front)


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Dec 21, 2014)

Can someone reconstruct this one please?


----------



## Username (Dec 21, 2014)

zzdanielzz29 said:


> Can someone reconstruct this one please?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ6N7cEP7Lk&list=UUGRfPN5JKhbJzfm2hEMZ3tg



B' L2 D2 B' D2 R2 B' F' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L U' B L2 F' R2 U R2 

z' x
D2 L' U' D R B' R2 
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
R U' R' U y' R' U R
U' R U' R'
U L' U L
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
U'




TraciAG said:


> I solve my cross on white, and scramble using WCA regulations (white on top, green in front)



It's easier to scramble with your hands, just saying


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry this took so long.

*Bhargav Narasimhan* - 3x3 OH AsR - 13.00 Average (Tathva Cube Open 2014)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



F2 L2 D U2 B2 D L2 U R2 U2 B' R F2 U2 R2 F' L2 R D F'


z2 // inspection
D R' z' x' R2 U' R' z2 U2 z' // cross
U' R U2' R' y R U R' // 1st pair
y U' d' R U' R' U' y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U y R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U2' R U2' // OLL

View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.45	57	5.45	65	6.22	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.85	16	4.16	21	5.45		Cross+1/F2L	43.2%	34.0%	38.2%	
F2L	8.91	47	5.27	55	6.17		F2L/Total	85.3%	82.5%	84.6%	
LL	1.54	10	6.49	10	6.49		LL/Total	14.7%	17.5%	15.4%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



F2 L2 D2 B L2 R2 F' L' U' F' L2 U' R' U' B' D' R B'

x' y // inspection
z' R' F D2 R D // cross
y R' U2' R2 U R' // 1st pair
y R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y R' U R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U' x R' U R U' x' // OLL
U2' y' x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' // PLL

View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.33	60	5.30	68	6.00	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.44	13	3.78	15	4.36		Cross+1/F2L	53.7%	39.4%	40.5%	
F2L	6.41	33	5.15	37	5.77		F2L/Total	56.6%	55.0%	54.4%	
LL	4.92	27	5.49	31	6.30		LL/Total	43.4%	45.0%	45.6%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



U' L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B R D L2 R2 D2 R' U B L' F'

z2 y' // inspection
D r U' D R' U' x' D' // cross
y' y' U' y' U' R' U' R2 U R' // 1st pair
z R U' R U z' R' U R // 2nd pair
y2' R U' R' U R U' R' U2' R U' R' // 3rd pair
R' U2 R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' y' R' // OLL
U' R2 U2' R U2' R2 U2' R2 U2' R U2 R2 // PLL

View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.73	74	5.02	83	5.63	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.13	15	2.93	19	3.71		Cross+1/F2L	55.5%	35.7%	38.0%	
F2L	9.23	42	4.55	50	5.42		F2L/Total	62.7%	56.8%	60.2%	
LL	5.50	32	5.82	33	6.00		LL/Total	37.3%	43.2%	39.8%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



L2 R' B2 U2 L B2 R' U2 L2 B L F D' U' F2 L' R2 D F2 R'

y' x2 // inspection
D2 z' U2' F R' x2 U R F z R U R' u' // cross
U' y' U y' U R U R' U2' z U' R' U // 1st pair
R z' R U R2' U2' R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' y' R' U2' R // 3rd pair
z U' R U // 4th pair
z' U' F R U R' U' y' R' // OLL
U2' R U R' R U' R' U' R' U' R z x' U2' r R R' U' R U R' U L' x' U2' R2 // PLL

View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.95	69	3.84	90	5.01	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	8.28	24	2.90	30	3.63		Cross+1/F2L	73.2%	55.8%	57.7%	
F2L	11.31	43	3.80	52	4.60		F2L/Total	63.0%	62.3%	57.8%	
LL	6.63	26	3.92	38	5.73		LL/Total	37.0%	37.7%	42.2%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U F' U2 L' F2 D' F D R D2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 B D2 F U2

z2 // inspection
D2 R D2 F U' R' D' // x-cross
U R U' R' U y2 // 2nd pair
R U2 R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U R U2 R' U R // 4th pair
U r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U r R' // OLL
z U2 R U R' U' R y R U z U' R U R z' R' U' // PLL

View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.94	60	4.64	65	5.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.50	14	5.59	15	5.99		Cross+1/F2L	36.1%	45.2%	46.9%	
F2L	6.94	31	4.47	32	4.61		F2L/Total	53.6%	51.7%	49.2%	
LL	6.00	29	4.83	33	5.50		LL/Total	46.4%	48.3%	50.8%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)											
											
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.00	64.67	4.97	72.00	5.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.69	14.00	3.79	16.33	4.43		Cross+1/F2L	49.0%	39.6%	41.2%	
F2L	7.53	35.33	4.69	39.67	5.27		F2L/Total	57.9%	54.6%	55.1%	
LL	5.47	29.33	5.36	32.33	5.91		LL/Total	42.1%	45.4%	44.9%
```
 

```
Mean (5/5)											
											
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.48	64.00	4.75	74.20	5.50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]				
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.64	16.40	3.54	20.00	4.31		Cross+1/F2L	54.2%	41.8%	44.2%	
F2L	8.56	39.20	4.58	45.20	5.28		F2L/Total	63.5%	61.3%	60.9%	
LL	4.92	24.80	5.04	29.00	5.89		LL/Total	36.5%	38.8%	39.1%
```
 

```
Best from each field											
											
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]						
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.45	57	5.45	65	6.22	[/COLOR]					
											
Cross+1	2.50	13	5.59	15	5.99						
F2L	6.41	31	5.27	32	6.17						
LL	1.54	10	6.49	10	6.49
```


----------



## Torch (Dec 30, 2014)

Here is a reconstruction of my current fastest official solve, the first solve in Round 1 at Charlotte Open Fall 2014.

13.58

F2 U2 L D2 B2 L F2 L2 B2 U' L R' D' B D2 L' R' F' U B' 

y
D' R' F L' B L D2
y U2 R U R'
U L' U' L y' U2 L' U' L U' L' U L
U' R U2 R' U' L U L'
y L' U2 L U L' U' L
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R
U' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U2

56/13.58=4.12 TPS


----------



## Cale S (Dec 30, 2014)

Torch said:


> Here is a reconstruction of my current fastest official solve, the first solve in Round 1 at Charlotte Open Fall 2014.
> 
> 13.58
> 
> ...



Why didn't you solve the blue-red pair earlier? You could have had this:

y
D' R' F L' B L D2
y U2 R U R' 
U L' U L
L U L' R' U' R 
y' U' F U F' U2 L' U L
y' U2 F R U R' U' F'

36 moves, or 35 with cancellation


----------



## Torch (Dec 30, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Why didn't you solve the blue-red pair earlier? You could have had this:
> 
> y
> D' R' F L' B L D2
> ...



I have no idea. It was my first solve in comp in 6 months, I was a bit nervous.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 21, 2015)

http://youtu.be/OsI1M9eJmjI?t=8m55s
turn down volume
webcam was too close to my mouth
15.77 B' U' D2 F2 L' D' L2 R2 D2 U' L U2 L B D R2 F D2 F2 L' B D U F2 U2


----------



## Torch (Jan 21, 2015)

I reconstructed my 4.86 2x2 average from Florida Feast 2014:

4.90 R' U' R' F' U F' R U' R' F R

y'
R' U' R U R'
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
y2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L

5.51 TPS

4.57 R' F U2 F R U2 R F' R2 F' U

y' F R U' R'
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
y' L2 U B2 U2 L2 U L2 U

4.38 TPS

6.11 F' U' R U R F' U' R' U' R2 U'

x2 L2 U' L2 U' L
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'
y' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L

3.93 TPS

5.12 F2 U' R U R' F R U' R U' F'

z x2 R F R U' R'
L U L' U L U2 L'
D R U' R F2 R' U R'

3.91 TPS

4.54 F U' R2 U' F' R' U' R' U2 F' U'

x U L' U' L
R U R' U' R' F R F'
y L2 U B2 U2 L2 U L2 U'

4.41 TPS


----------



## oskarinmix (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello friend, can u reconstruct this official solve 

my video is here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxIBbfw49Ww

scramble: L' F R2 D2 F2 D' F' L D' F'
D2 L F2 R F2 R' F2 L' B2 U2

many thanks in advance


----------



## ottozing (Jan 24, 2015)

L' F R2 D2 F2 D' F' L D' F' D2 L F2 R F2 R' F2 L' B2 U2
bojangles
x2 y'
R' F2 L D2 
U L U' L2' U L
U y' L' U L
U x' R U' R' U x R U R'
y U2 R U R'
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 6, 2015)

Felt like reconstructing my official OH average because why not.



Spoiler: video













Spoiler: (14.52) - D B' L F' D L D' R U2 B' U' R2 F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B



x2
U' U' z' U R U' R' U' (Cross)
z2 y' U R U' U' R' U' R U R' (F2L1)
U R' U R U' U' R' U R (F2L2)
y R' U' U' R y U' U' R' U' R (F2L3)
y' R' U' U' R U R' U' R (F2L4)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' z x U' (OLL)
y z' R U' R z' R2 U' z U R z' R2 U' U' (PLL)





Spoiler: 13.78 - D B' D B2 D2 B U L2 B' R D F2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 B' L2



z' y'
R U' R U R' (Cross)
x' z R U' R2 U R (F2L1)
R U' R' U' z U' R U R U' R' U (F2L2)
z' U' U' R U' R' (F2L3)
y U' R' U R U' R' U R (F2L4)
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R (OLL)
R2 u' R U' R U R' D x' U' U' r U' z U' R2 (PLL)





Spoiler: (11.90) - F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 F D L F2 L2 U' R2 U B U2 R U



D' r U' y z' R U' U' R u' u' (Cross)
R' U' R (F2L1)
y U' R' U R U' R' U' R (F2L2)
y' z U' R' U (F2L3)
z' U' U' r U' r' U' U' r U r' R U R' (F2L4)
U R U' U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' U' R U (OLL)





Spoiler: 14.11 - D' U2 B2 R2 U' L2 B' L2 F D2 R' F L2 D2 L' F2 U F'



x' y'
R' D2 z y U r U' (Cross)
x' U' R U' R' z U R' U' (F2L1)
z' R U' R' U R' U' R (F2L2)
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' (F2L3)
y' U R U R' U' R U R' (F2L4)
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (OLL)
z R' U' R U R U' R' U' z U' R z' R U' z U R z' R2 U R (PLL)





Spoiler: 12.91 - U2 R' F' U B' R F L' B' D R D B2 R2 L2 U F2 R2 U



z2
R2 U' U' R' U' R2 (Cross)
z y U' U' R U R' (F2L1)
y' R U' R' U' y' R U' R' (F2L2)
U R U' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' (F2L3)
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' (F2L4)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' z x U' (OLL)
z' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' U' (PLL)


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 6, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Felt like reconstructing my official OH average because why not.



Out of curiosity why do you always write U' U'?


----------



## Randomno (Apr 6, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Out of curiosity why do you always write U' U'?



Because that's how he executed it.


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 6, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Because that's how he executed it.



Yeah I guess. I was kind of assuming he'd write U2'.


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Apr 6, 2015)

oskarinmix said:


> Hello friend, can u reconstruct this official solve
> 
> my video is here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxIBbfw49Ww
> 
> ...



Scramble: L' F R2 D2 F2 D' F' L D' F' D2 L F2 R F2 R' F2 L' B2 U2

inspection: x2 y' 
cross: R' F2 L D2
F2L-1: U L U' L2 U L 
F2L-2: y U L' U L
F2L-3: U R x' U' R' U R x U R' 
F2L-4: U' y U' R U R'
PLL: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' RAUF: U'

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Brest (Apr 13, 2015)

*Kevin Costello III* - 5.99 3x3 single - Lexington Spring 2015



Spoiler: Video










 R2 D L2 B L2 R' U L B2 L R' F' R' F2 D' R D2

y' x // inspection
F2 U' R2 // cross
R U2' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
U F' U' F U' R U R' // 2nd pair
L' U L U y L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL(CP)
U' // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.99	40	6.68	44	7.35	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.94	8	4.12	10	5.15		Cross+1/F2L	41.2%	25.8%	28.6%
F2L	4.71	31	6.58	35	7.43		F2L/Total	78.6%	77.5%	79.5%
LL	1.28	9	7.03	9	7.03		LL/Total	21.4%	22.5%	20.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 D L2 B L2 R' U L B2 L R' F' R' F2 D' R D2

y' x // inspection
F2 U' R2 // cross
R U' U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
U F' U' F U' R U R' // 2nd pair
L' U L U y L U' L' // 3rd pair
U y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL(CP)
U' // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Brest (Apr 26, 2015)

*James Molloy* - 8.68 3x3 single - Harrow Spring 2015



Spoiler: Video










 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 U L U2 L F' R' D' U L2 B'

x' y // inspection
R' D F D // cross
U' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U2 L' U L // 2nd pair
y R U' R' U y L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U' R U2 R' U R // 4th pair
R' U' F' U F R // OLL(CP)
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.68	49	5.65	53	6.11	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.86	12	6.45	13	6.99		Cross+1/F2L	32.6%	38.7%	37.1%
F2L	5.70	31	5.44	35	6.14		F2L/Total	65.7%	63.3%	66.0%
LL	2.98	18	6.04	18	6.04		LL/Total	34.3%	36.7%	34.0%
```


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 21, 2015)

Brest said:


> *James Molloy* - 8.68 3x3 single - Harrow Spring 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you work out the timings for each step? Do you just simply use a stopwatch?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 21, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> How do you work out the timings for each step? Do you just simply use a stopwatch?



Count the frames?


----------



## Brest (May 23, 2015)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - 47.07 5x5 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Scramble



Fazpls 


 centres
white
3r U 2l' U' 3l U 3l' // 2x3
2u R' 2d' x 2r // white
yellow
2r U 2r' // 1x3
U' 2r U2 2r' 4b 3l' U2 3l U' 3l' U 2r // 2x3
2u U 3l' U2 2r // yellow
green
y' 2r' U 2r U 3l' U2 2r // 2x3
U' x' U D 2r2 U2' 2r2' U' 2r' // green
orange
x2' 2r2 U' 2r' U 2r' 3r2 U' 3r2' // 2x3
U 2r U2' 2r' U' 2r2 U2' 2r2' // orange
blue / red
U' 3r U 3r' U' 2r' F' 2r // 2x3
U 2r U' 2r' U' 2r U 2r' U' 2r U' 2r' // blue / red
edges
first 8
U2 R' 2u' U' R' U R 3U // WG
F R' F' R U' 2d R' U' R 2u // WR
F R' F' R 3U' // GO
R U' R' 2u2 R U R' F R' F' R 2u2' // WO
U' F R' F' R 2u R U R' F R' F' R z2' 2u' // OB
R U' R' 2u' // YR
R U' R' 2u y' U' R' U R 3U // YB
R U' R' 3u' R U R' F R' F' R 2d // YO
last 4
R U' R' 2u 2d2 // fix centres
x' y U2 3R U2 3R' // RB
x' U R' U' z' 2U' F R' F' R 2u // GR
2d R U R' F R' F' z' U 3l' // WB / YG
3x3x3
x' z' F R' F' R x' D' 4u' R' // yellow cross
y R U2' R' U R U' R' // wGO
y' F' U F U' R U' R' // wOB
y2' R' U R // wRB
U2' R U R' U' y' U' R' U2 R // wGR / OLS
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net



Spoiler: Statistics





```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	47.07	232	4.93	270	5.74[/COLOR]

1st	1.92	11	5.73	12	6.25
2nd	4.44	20	4.50	22	4.95
3rd	2.88	15	5.21	19	6.60
4th	4.32	16	3.70	20	4.63
last2	2.80	22	7.86	22	7.86
[COLOR="blue"]Centres	16.36	84	5.13	95	5.81[/COLOR]

F8E	15.36	73	4.75	80	5.21
L4E	6.64	28	4.22	38	5.72
[COLOR="blue"]Edges	22.00	101	4.59	118	5.36[/COLOR]

[COLOR="blue"]Redux	38.36	185	4.82	213	5.55[/COLOR]

cross+1	3.00	14	4.67	19	6.33
F2L	7.00	33	4.71	43	6.14
LL	1.71	14	8.19	14	8.19
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	8.71	47	5.40	57	6.54[/COLOR]

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total[/B]
Step		Time	STM	ETM
Centres/Total	35%	36%	35%
Edges/Total	47%	44%	44%
3x3x3/Total	19%	20%	21%

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
L4E/Edges	30%	28%	32%
cross+1/3x3x3	43%	42%	44%
F2L/3x3x3	80%	70%	75%
```






Spoiler: View as executed



centres
white
3r U 2l' U' 3l U 3l' // 2x3
2u R' 2d' x 2r // white
yellow
2r U 2r' // 1x3
U' 2r U2 2r' 4b 3l' U U 3l U' 3l' U 2r // 2x3
2u U 3l' U U 2r // yellow
green
y' 2r' U 2r U 3l' U U 2r // 2x3
U' x' U D 2r2 U' U' 2r2' U' 2r' // green
orange
x' x' 2r2 U' 2r' U 2r' 3r2 U' 3r2' // 2x3
U 2r U' U' 2r' U' 2r2 U' U' 2r2' // orange
blue / red
U' 3r U 3r' U' 2r' F' 2r // 2x3
U 2r U' 2r' U' 2r 2r' 2r U 2r' U' 2r U' 2r' // blue / red
edges
first 8
U2 R' 2u' U' R' U R 2u' 3u // WG
F R' F' R U' 2d R' U' R 2u // WR
F R' F' R 2u 3u' // GO
R U' R' 2u2 R U R' F R' F' R 2u' 2u' // WO
U' F R' F' R 2u R U R' F R' F' R z2' 2u' // OB
R U' R' 2u' // YR
R U' R' 2u y' U' R' U R 2u' 3u // YB
R U' R' 3u' R U R' F R' F' R 2d // YO
last 4
2r 2r' R U' R' 2u 2d2 // fix centres
x' y U U 3r 2r' U2 3r' 2r // RB
x' U R' U' z' 2u' U F R' F' R 2u // GR
2d R U R' F R' F' z' U 3l' // WB / YG
3x3x3
x' z' F R' F' R x' D' 4u' R' // yellow cross
y R U' U' R' U R U' R' // wGO
y' F' U F U' R U' R' // wOB
y' y' R' U R // wRB
U' U' R U R' U' y' U' R' U U R // wGR / OLS
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 23, 2015)

How long do these reconstructions take? I did a 3x3 reconstruction yesterday and it took me FOREVER! Ur crazy good at this!


----------



## Brest (May 23, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> How do you work out the timings for each step? Do you just simply use a stopwatch?





guysensei1 said:


> Count the frames?



Pretty much this. I use Excel to calculate the time based on the time stamp of the video.



PenguinsDontFly said:


> How long do these reconstructions take? I did a 3x3 reconstruction yesterday and it took me FOREVER! Ur crazy good at this!



"Published on Apr 7, 2015" so 6 weeks! 
3x3 takes a few minutes if the video is good. 5x5 with no scramble takes a lot longer, say around an hour?..


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 23, 2015)

Brest said:


> Pretty much this. I use Excel to calculate the time based on the time stamp of the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats crazy. It took me an hour to figure out how to play a video in slow-mo. BTW I had the scramble too.


----------



## Brest (May 28, 2015)

*Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras* - 8.95 3x3 single NR - Ejido Mall Challenge 2015



Spoiler: Video










 B D L2 U' R' F L' B U F R2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2

x y2 // inspection
R' U' x' D' R2 // cross
U y L U' L' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R U2' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U' D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.95	56	6.26	62	6.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.34	30	5.62	37	6.93		F2L/Total	59.7%	53.6%	59.7%
LL	3.61	26	7.20	25	6.93		LL/Total	40.3%	46.4%	40.3%

Cross+1	1.91	8	4.19	10	5.24		Cross+1/F2L	35.8%	26.7%	27.0%
OLS	2.41	17	7.05	19	7.88		OLS/Total	26.9%	30.4%	30.6%
PLL	1.57	17	10.83	16	10.19		PLL/LL	43.5%	65.4%	64.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B D L2 U' R' F L' B U F R2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2

x y2 // inspection
R' U' x' D' R2 // cross
U y L U' L' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R U' U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U R' U' l' U R U' (x' U) R // OLL
U U' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U' D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## ottozing (Jun 1, 2015)

1.71 2x2 OcR avg reconsrtuctions



Spoiler: 1.66



R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R'

z' y2
U R' U' (Layer)
U' R2' U R2 U R2' U' R U (CLL)

11 moves/1.66 = 6.6~tps





Spoiler: 1.61



R' F U F2 U' R U' R' U' F R

x y'
R U R' U' R (Layer)
U R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F (CLL)

14 moves/1.61 = 8.7~tps





Spoiler: 1.86



R F' U2 R' U' R' F R' U' F R2

z y'
U R2' (Face)
U' F2 R U R' U2' R U R' U' F U' (EG-1)

14 moves/1.86 = 7.5~tps





Spoiler: (1.59)



R' F R2 U' R' U R' U F R2 U

z2 x'
R B R2' F (Face)
R2 U' R' F R' F' R' F2 R2 (AntiCLL)

13 moves/1.59 = 8.2~ tps





Spoiler: (3.22)



U R' F U F' R U2 R F U2 F

x2
U R2' F' R U R' F' R (I give up)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2' (CLL)

16 moves/3.22 = 5~tps


----------



## Brest (Jun 2, 2015)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - 6.65 3x3 av5 - Cube for Cambodia 2015



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



D2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R D B' U R' B2 R B' L' D' R2

x' y // inspection
U2' (r' L') u R' // pseudo cross
y U' R U' R' D2 // Xcross
R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' R' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair
r U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.08	55	7.77	59	8.33	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.30	27	6.28	30	6.98		F2L/Total	60.7%	49.1%	50.8%
LL	2.78	28	10.07	29	10.43		LL/Total	39.3%	50.9%	49.2%

Cross+1	1.94	9	4.64	11	5.67		Cross+1/F2L	45.1%	33.3%	36.7%
OLS	1.76	18	10.23	19	10.80		OLS/Total	24.9%	32.7%	32.2%
PLL	1.44	15	10.42	16	11.11		PLL/LL		51.8%	53.6%	55.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R D B' U R' B2 R B' L' D' R2

x' y // inspection
U' U' (r' L') u R' // pseudo cross
y U' R U' R' D2 // Xcross
R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' R' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair
r U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U' U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D L2 R U R' F' U B2 R' U L D B2

z2 // inspection
U R D2 (x' y') D R2 D R' // Xcross
y U F U F' L F' L' F // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
d' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.11	49	8.02	51	8.35	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.36	34	7.80	36	8.26		F2L/Total	71.4%	69.4%	70.6%
LL	1.75	15	8.57	15	8.57		LL/Total	28.6%	30.6%	29.4%

Cross+1	1.36	7	5.15	8	5.88		Cross+1/F2L	31.2%	20.6%	22.2%
OLS	1.28	14	10.94	14	10.94		OLS/Total	20.9%	28.6%	27.5%
PLL	0.76	9	11.84	9	11.84		PLL/LL		43.4%	60.0%	60.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D L2 R U R' F' U B2 R' U L D B2

z2 // inspection
U R D2 (x' y') D R2 D R' // Xcross
y U F U F' r U' r' F // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
d' R U' R' U R U R2' // 4th pair
F' r U' L' U2 l // OLL
(l' R') D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 U L2 D L R B' D2 U' F2 L R2 U F D L2 D R'

y' x // inspection
F2 R2 D2 R2' // cross
R' U' R U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.77	65	9.60	67	9.90	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.13	35	8.47	37	8.96		F2L/Total	61.0%	53.8%	55.2%
LL	2.64	30	11.36	30	11.36		LL/Total	39.0%	46.2%	44.8%

Cross+1	1.65	11	6.67	11	6.67		Cross+1/F2L	40.0%	31.4%	29.7%
OLS	2.44	23	9.43	24	9.84		OLS/Total	36.0%	35.4%	35.8%
PLL	0.92	16	17.39	16	17.39		PLL/LL		34.8%	53.3%	53.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 U L2 D L R B' D2 U' F2 L R2 U F D L2 D R'

y' x // inspection
F2 R2 D2 R2' // cross
R' U' R U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U R R' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



B D2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 F D' B' R' B' F' U2 L' F2 D R

y2 x // inspection
R' D R' U' l' U l (D U) // cross
R U R' // 1st pair
y U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U2' R' L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R // OLL(CP)
U // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.61	45	8.02	49	8.73	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.12	32	7.77	36	8.74		F2L/Total	73.4%	71.1%	73.5%
LL	1.49	13	8.72	13	8.72		LL/Total	26.6%	28.9%	26.5%

Cross+1	1.72	12	6.98	11	6.40		Cross+1/F2L	41.7%	37.5%	30.6%
OLS	2.20	20	9.09	22	10.00		OLS/Total	39.2%	44.4%	44.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B D2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 F D' B' R' B' F' U2 L' F2 D R

y2 x // inspection
R' D R' U' l' U l (D U) // cross
R U R' // 1st pair
y U R' U2' R U R' U' R2 // 2nd pair
U' U' R' L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R // OLL(CP)
U // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



B D2 B2 U2 B L' F' U L R2 B2 L' D B2 L B' R B' R'

x // inspection
F R' D R D R2 // cross
U' R U' R' d' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R' F R F' R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' F' U' F // 4th pair
U F R U' R' U R U2' R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
U2' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.18	67	6.58	69	6.78	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.26	37	5.91	39	6.23		F2L/Total	61.5%	55.2%	56.5%
LL	3.92	30	7.65	30	7.65		LL/Total	38.5%	44.8%	43.5%

Cross+1	2.54	14	5.51	14	5.51		Cross+1/F2L	40.6%	37.8%	35.9%
OLS	3.36	22	6.55	23	6.85		OLS/Total	33.0%	32.8%	33.3%
PLL	0.80	11	13.75	11	13.75		PLL/LL		20.4%	36.7%	36.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B D2 B2 U2 B L' F' U L R2 B2 L' D B2 L B' R B' R'

x // inspection
F R' D R D R2 // cross
U' R U' R' d' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R' F R F' R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' F' U' F // 4th pair
U F R U' R' U R U2' R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
U' R R' U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.65	56	8.47	59	8.87	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.26	32	7.51	34	8.05		F2L/Total	64.1%	56.8%	58.2%
LL	2.39	24	10.18	25	10.32		LL/Total	35.9%	43.2%	41.8%

Cross+1	1.65	9	5.45	10	6.06		Cross+1/F2L	38.7%	28.1%	29.1%
OLS	1.83	18	10.04	19	10.40		OLS/Total	27.5%	32.5%	32.2%
PLL	1.04	13	12.82	14	13.14		PLL/LL		43.5%	54.8%	55.4%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.15	56	7.86	59	8.25	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.63	33	7.12	36	7.68		F2L/Total	64.8%	58.7%	60.3%
LL	2.52	23	9.22	23	9.30		LL/Total	35.2%	41.3%	39.7%

Cross+1	1.84	11	5.75	11	5.97		Cross+1/F2L	39.7%	32.1%	30.9%
OLS	2.21	19	8.79	20	9.24		OLS/Total	30.9%	34.5%	34.6%
PLL	0.78	10	13.27	11	13.52		PLL/LL		31.2%	44.8%	45.3%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.61	45	9.60	49	9.90[/COLOR]

F2L	4.12	27	8.47	30	8.96
LL	1.49	13	11.36	13	11.36

Cross+1	1.36	7	6.98	8	6.67
OLS	1.28	14	10.94	14	10.94
PLL	0.76	9	17.39	9	17.39
```






Spoiler: Bonus (6.38)



B2 D U F2 D R2 B2 F' L B' L D' B' U B2 D' F2 R' F

y x' // inspection
R D R D r U' r' // cross
d R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' U R U' R' U2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL(CP)
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.38	59	9.25	61	9.56	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.88	35	9.02	37	9.54		F2L/Total	60.8%	59.3%	60.7%
LL	2.50	24	9.60	24	9.60		LL/Total	39.2%	40.7%	39.3%

Cross+1	1.68	13	7.74	13	7.74		Cross+1/F2L	43.3%	37.1%	35.1%
OLS	1.44	17	11.81	18	12.50		OLS/Total	22.6%	28.8%	29.5%
PLL	0.88	13	14.77	13	14.77		PLL/LL		35.2%	54.2%	54.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 D U F2 D R2 B2 F' L B' L D' B' U B2 D' F2 R' F

y x' // inspection
R D R D r U' r' // cross
d R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
d y' R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 // 3rd pair
U' U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL(CP)
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Bonus (6.27)



B2 U2 L2 F L2 B' D' L' F L2 R' B2 R' D' U L U' B2

R' F R2 D2 R' u' // cross
U' R' U R // 1st pair
U' y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R' F R2 B' R2' F' R2 B R' // OLL(CP)
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.27	55	8.77	56	8.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.80	36	9.47	37	9.74		F2L/Total	60.6%	65.5%	66.1%
LL	2.47	19	7.69	19	7.69		LL/Total	39.4%	34.5%	33.9%

Cross+1	1.20	10	8.33	10	8.33		Cross+1/F2L	31.6%	27.8%	27.0%
OLS	2.12	20	9.43	20	9.43		OLS/Total	17.9%	36.4%	35.7%
PLL	1.16	10	8.62	10	8.62		PLL/LL		47.0%	52.6%	52.6%
```






Spoiler: Notes



Statistics
*Total* is the total solve - timed from timer start to timer stop

*F2L* is the first two layers - timed from timer start to end of 4th pair
*LL* is the last layer - timed from end of 4th pair to timer stop

*Cross+1* is the cross and first pair (or Xcross) - timed from timer start to end of 1st pair
*OLS* is the last slot (4th pair) and orientation of the last layer (OLL) - timed from end of 3rd pair to end of OLL
*PLL* is the permutation of last layer - timed from the frame before the first move to the frame after the last move (does not include any pre- or post-AUF/rotations)


----------



## Torch (Jun 5, 2015)

Here's a reconstruction of my 11.63 comp PB single:

F2 R2 B2 D' B L U L' D2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2

x2 L B2 D R2 D2//cross
R U R' L' U2 L U' y R' U R//1st pair
U' R U2 R' U R U R'//2nd pair
L U L' U L' U L U2 L' U L//3rd pair
y' L' U2 L U L' U' L//4th pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
//PLL

54/11.63=4.64 TPS


----------



## Brest (Jun 7, 2015)

*Michał Rzewuski* - 8.60 3x3 single - Gdańsk Open 2015



Spoiler: Video










 U2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 R' F2 L B L' B2 L' R U B U F2 L2

y x2 // inspection
D' L D' y' R' U R' // cross
U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
R U' R' U y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U R' y R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.60	38	4.42	46	5.35	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	8.07	37	4.58	45	5.58		F2L/Total	93.8%	97.4%	97.8%
LL	0.53	1	1.89	1	1.89		LL/Total	6.2%	2.6%	2.2%

Cross+1	3.04	10	3.29	14	4.61		Cross+1/F2L	37.7%	27.0%	31.1%
OLS	1.60	14	8.75	16	10.00		OLS/Total	18.6%	36.8%	34.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 R' F2 L B L' B2 L' R U B U F2 L2

y x2 // inspection
D' L D' y' R' U R' // cross
U y' U y L U' L' // 1st pair
R U' R' U y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U R' y R' U R // 3rd pair
U y' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Z0chary (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey I made some reconstructions of some of Phil Yu's example solves using the ZZ method. Here is a link to a google doc with the reconstructions (will also be below).

The example solves.

1) L2 D' B2 D L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 L F2 U' B2 F' D2 R' D' B U' 

x2 // Inspection
D' F R B R' L D' // EOLine
R2 U L2 U L' U' L' // First Block
U R' U2 L' // First Pair
U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' // Second Block
U R' U2 R U' R' U' R // Second Pair
L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R' // COLL
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EPLL 57 HTM

2) U2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 F2 R D2 L2 R' D L' B R2 U' F' R2 F2 L' 

x2 // Inspection
F L' U B' L' R D' // EOLine
L2 U R' U L U L' // First Block
U2 L' U L R' U R // Second Block
L' U R U R' // First Pair
U' L y' U' // Setup for CLS
R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R' // CLS
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U // EPLL 52 HTM

3) B D2 F R2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F2 R U R' D' L' B F D' U' L

x2 // Inspection
L' B' U D' F' R' L' D' // EOLine
L U' L' U' R2 // First Block 
U' R U L // Second Block
U' R' U' R // First Pair
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' // Second Pair
U2 F R2' U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 F' // COLL
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // EPLL 54 HTM


4) U2 R F' B L B' D' F' U' R' U R2 B2 U' F2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 

x2 y // Inspection
D B R F' R' F2 D' R // EOCross
U2 L' U' L2 U L' // First Pair
U R U' R' U R U R' // Second Pair
U2 R' U2 R L' U L // Third Pair
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // Fourth Pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OCLL
U2 R2 Uw' R U' R U R' Uw R2 y R U' R' U // PLL 59 HTM


5) U2 B R2 U2 B' F' U2 L2 B R2 F L' B' F2 L' D B2 U R' F2 U2

x2 // Inspection
F L2 R' U' B' L' R2 D' // EOLine
L U2 L' R2 U' R' // First Block
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // First Pair
U' L' U2 L U' L U2 L' U' L U L2 // Second Block
y' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U2 R' // CLS
U R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' // PLL 57 HTM


----------



## G2013 (Jul 18, 2015)

8.569 with LL skip! 3rd LL skip in my cubing life  See at alg.cubing.net

Scramble: U B' L2 B' L D2 R L U R U' R2 B2 L2 B' R2 F2 L F R' D2 F' U R' F' [Prisma Puzzle Timer]

x2 y' //Inspection
L' F R' D' //Cross
R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R' //1st pair
y U' R' U R U2 y' L' U' L //2nd pair
y U' R' U' R y L' U' L //3rd pair
[R U R' U']x2 R U R' //4th pair
//LL skip

41 moves, 8.569 seconds, 4.78 tps

Although I could've done much better F2L pair insertions, the LL skip at the end was amazing. Still not PB xD


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 18, 2015)

Reconstruction of my official 11.90

https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=//Justi...U2_F_L_U&title=11.90 Rubik's Cube Official PB


----------



## Stewy (Jul 21, 2015)

reconstruction of Mats Valk's 4th solve at the Final 3x3 round at Worlds, saw it in this video at 2:48 and thought something looked odd

B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 L2 F D2 R D L B2 U2 R2 B R' F' D R'


y2 x' // inspection
U F2 M' U' x' u' // cross
U' R U R' d R' U' R // 1st pair
d U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
d U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U5' R2' U' R U' R U R' U R2 D' U R U' R' D // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net

really interesting that the end of pair 1 then pairs 2, 3 and 4 were all the same trigger: y'/d U/U' R' U' R

also, that U5', poor fella


----------



## Brest (Sep 11, 2015)

*Mitchell Lane* - 5.32 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video










 B L2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 B D2 B D F' R2 B' L B' L D' U

z // inspection
r' U' R2' F // Xcross
U' R' U R U2' y R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U' L' U2 L U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.32	35	6.58	40	7.52	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.78	24	6.35	29	7.67		F2L/Total	71.1%	68.6%	72.5%
LL	1.54	11	7.14	11	7.14		LL/Total	28.9%	31.4%	27.5%

Cross+1	0.61	4	6.56	4	6.56		Cross+1/F2L	16.1%	16.7%	13.8%
OLS	1.57	15	9.55	15	9.55		OLS/Total	29.5%	42.9%	37.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B L2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 B D2 B D F' R2 B' L B' L D' U

z // inspection
r' U' R2' F // Xcross
U' R' U R U' y U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U' L' U U L U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## G2013 (Sep 14, 2015)

Scramble from Sunday Contest: U R' F' U' F U' B' R F' R2 B' D L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' L' F U2 L D2

R' U l2 //Cross
U' R U2 R' U y L' U' L //Pair
U R U R' L U L' //2nd pair
U R U2 R' U R U' R' //3rd pair
y U' R U R' U y' R' U' R //4th pair
R U R' U R U' y' R U' R' F' //OLL
U' //PLL skip

7.9 seconds. wow! (not PB)

45 moves (44 with cancellation), 5.69 TPS, 2nd sub 8.

Best time with this scramble (because after that I tried it some times again): 6.43


----------



## Brest (Sep 20, 2015)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - 5.52 3x3 av5 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



B2 U2 B2 L' R' B2 U2 R2 D' F' D' R U2 F' R F' D' B2 F2

y' // inspection
R U' R' u' L y U' R' F R // Xcross
y' U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U R' // 3rd pair
y2' R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.70	50	8.77	54	9.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.56	26	7.30	29	8.15		F2L/Total	62.5%	52.0%	53.7%
LL	2.14	24	11.21	25	11.68		LL/Total	37.5%	48.0%	46.3%

Cross+1	1.08	9	8.33	10	9.26		Cross+1/F2L	30.3%	34.6%	34.5%
OLS	1.84	17	9.24	19	10.33		OLS/Total	32.3%	34.0%	35.2%
PLL	0.56	11	19.64	11	19.64		PLL/LL		26.2%	45.8%	44.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 U2 B2 L' R' B2 U2 R2 D' F' D' R U2 F' R F' D' B2 F2

y' // inspection
R U' R' u' L y U' R' F R // Xcross
y' U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U R' // 3rd pair
U' y2' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R2 F' D2 R2 D' B L' F' D R B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 D' L

x' y' // inspection
U' l' U R' r' // cross
y' R U R' // 1st pair
R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y2' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U2' R' U' R U2' y R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U R // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.37	45	8.38	50	9.31	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.64	30	8.24	35	9.62		F2L/Total	67.8%	66.7%	70.0%
LL	1.73	15	8.67	15	8.67		LL/Total	32.2%	33.3%	30.0%

Cross+1	1.04	8	7.69	9	8.65		Cross+1/F2L	28.6%	26.7%	25.7%
OLS	2.80	23	8.21	26	9.29		OLS/Total	52.1%	51.1%	52.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 F' D2 R2 D' B L' F' D R B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 D' L

x' y' // inspection
U' l' U R' r' // cross
y' R U R' // 1st pair
R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y2' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U' U' R' U' R U' y U' R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U2' R R' U' U R U R' U' R U R' U R // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



L2 B2 D U2 R2 D' B2 L F' L F R' B D R' U2 L2 D F2

z2 // inspection
F' R D' R2' u' // cross
R U R' // 1st pair
R' U2' R U L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y2' U2' R U R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.41	47	8.69	48	8.87	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.26	26	7.98	27	8.28		F2L/Total	60.3%	55.3%	56.3%
LL	2.15	21	9.77	21	9.77		LL/Total	39.7%	44.7%	43.8%

Cross+1	0.86	8	9.30	8	9.30		Cross+1/F2L	26.4%	30.8%	29.6%
OLS	2.68	18	6.72	19	7.09		OLS/Total	49.5%	38.3%	39.6%
PLL	0.72	10	13.89	10	13.89		PLL/LL		33.5%	47.6%	47.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 B2 D U2 R2 D' B2 L F' L F R' B D R' U2 L2 D F2

z2 // inspection
F' R D' R2' u' // cross
R U R2' // 1st pair
U2' R U L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y2' U2' R U R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



B2 D2 F2 L' B' F D' B' L' B' D R D U' L' B R2 U

z y2 // inspection
(r L) F' D' R' F // cross
R U2' R' y U R U' R' // 1st pair
y R' F R F' R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U' R' L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair / EO
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (l R) U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.24	59	6.39	63	6.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.74	38	5.64	42	6.23		F2L/Total	72.9%	64.4%	66.7%
LL	2.50	21	8.40	21	8.40		LL/Total	27.1%	35.6%	33.3%

Cross+1	2.70	12	4.44	14	5.19		Cross+1/F2L	40.1%	31.6%	33.3%
OLS	1.72	19	11.05	19	11.05		OLS/Total	18.6%	32.2%	30.2%
PLL	1.04	12	11.54	12	11.54		PLL/LL		41.6%	57.1%	57.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 D2 F2 L' B' F D' B' L' B' D R D U' L' B R2 U

z y2 // inspection
(r L) F' D' R' F // cross
R U' U' R' y U R U' R' // 1st pair
y R' F R F' R' U R U' R' U' R2 // 2nd pair
U' R' L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair / EO
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D (l R) (R' l') D (l R) U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



B D2 F' R2 F U2 F' D U2 B F L' B D' L' B' F2 L F'

z y2 // inspection
L F' R' D2 // cross
y' R' U' R // 1st pair
L U L' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL(CP)
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.44	51	9.38	58	10.66	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.00	28	9.33	34	11.33		F2L/Total	55.1%	54.9%	58.6%
LL	2.44	23	9.43	24	9.84		LL/Total	44.9%	45.1%	41.4%

Cross+1	0.92	7	7.61	8	8.70		Cross+1/F2L	30.7%	25.0%	23.5%
OLS	2.40	18	7.50	21	8.75		OLS/Total	44.1%	35.3%	36.2%
PLL	0.60	11	18.33	11	18.33		PLL/LL		24.6%	47.8%	45.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B D2 F' R2 F U2 F' D U2 B F L' B D' L' B' F2 L F'

z y2 // inspection
L F' R' D2 // cross
y' R' U' R // 1st pair
L U L' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U y' U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U' U' R // OLL(CP)
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.52	49	8.94	53	9.67	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.27	27	8.15	30	9.16		F2L/Total	59.3%	54.1%	56.3%
LL	2.24	23	10.10	23	10.40		LL/Total	40.7%	45.9%	43.8%

Cross+1	0.95	8	8.39	9	9.09		Cross+1/F2L	29.1%	30.0%	28.9%
OLS	2.31	18	7.66	20	8.53		OLS/Total	41.8%	35.8%	36.9%
PLL	0.63	11	17.02	11	17.02		PLL/LL		27.9%	47.1%	45.7%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.23	50	8.09	55	8.76	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.04	30	7.33	33	8.27		F2L/Total	64.8%	58.7%	61.2%
LL	2.19	21	9.49	21	9.67		LL/Total	35.2%	41.3%	38.8%

Cross+1	1.32	9	6.67	10	7.42		Cross+1/F2L	32.7%	29.7%	29.3%
OLS	2.29	19	8.30	21	9.09		OLS/Total	36.7%	37.7%	38.1%
PLL	0.58	9	15.07	9	15.07		PLL/LL		26.6%	42.3%	41.5%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.37	45	9.38	48	10.66[/COLOR]

F2L	3.00	26	9.33	27	11.33
LL	1.73	15	11.21	15	11.68

Cross+1	0.86	7	9.30	8	9.30
OLS	1.72	17	11.05	19	11.05
PLL	0.56	10	19.64	10	19.64
```


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 20, 2015)

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F_U_F...Joiner 3x3 PB single
12.823 seconds, 1.94 TPS

A reconstruction of my 12.82 3x3 PB single


----------



## Stewy (Sep 21, 2015)

*Kirt Protacio * - Brisbane Spring 2015 - 6.69 Official 3x3 single



Spoiler: Video










L' R D R F U B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U L F L2 R2 F R'

x z // inspection
D' R F2' U2' R U' R' D // xcross
U' L U2 L' y' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
U2' // AUF

View at alg.cubing.net




Spoiler: view as executed



x z // inspection
D' l D2' x U' U' R U' R' D // xcross
U' L U U L' y' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
U' U' // AUF


View at alg.cubing.net



```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.69	51	7.62	53	7.92	[/COLOR]
						
F2L	4.55	38	8.35	40	8.79	
LL	2.14	13	6.07	13	6.07	
						
Cross+1	1.5	9	6.00	10	6.67	
OLS	2.6	19	7.31	19	7.31
```


----------



## Brest (Sep 21, 2015)

*Bhargav Narasimhan* - 9.43 3x3 av5 - Brain Studio Cube Open 2015



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



D2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B D R' U' B U' L U B U' F

y x2 // inspection
R D2 R' D R // Xcross
y U2' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL
U' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.02	57	7.11	65	8.10	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.78	30	6.28	36	7.53		F2L/Total	59.6%	52.6%	55.4%
LL	3.24	27	8.33	29	8.95		LL/Total	40.4%	47.4%	44.6%

Cross+1	1.11	5	4.50	5	4.50		Cross+1/F2L	23.2%	16.7%	13.9%
OLS	2.23	19	8.52	22	9.87		OLS/Total	27.8%	33.3%	33.8%
PLL	1.20	14	11.67	14	11.67		PLL/LL		37.0%	51.9%	48.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B D R' U' B U' L U B U' F

y x2 // inspection
R D2 R' D R // Xcross
U' y U U' U' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U' y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U U' U' r' R2 U R' U R U' U' R' U M' // OLL
U' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B' F' L' D2 R D2 B' L2 F' D' L' B R2

x2 // inspection
U R' U' M' U (x' y') // cross
R2 U R2' U' R2 // 1st pair
R U R' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U2' R' U R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U' x' R U R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' x // OLL
y U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.48	57	6.72	64	7.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.01	33	6.59	38	7.58		F2L/Total	59.1%	57.9%	59.4%
LL	3.47	24	6.92	26	7.49		LL/Total	40.9%	42.1%	40.6%

Cross+1	2.17	10	4.61	12	5.53		Cross+1/F2L	43.3%	30.3%	31.6%
OLS	2.53	21	8.30	26	10.28		OLS/Total	29.8%	36.8%	40.6%
PLL	0.90	10	11.11	9	10.00		PLL/LL		25.9%	41.7%	34.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B' F' L' D2 R D2 B' L2 F' D' L' B R2

x2 // inspection
U R' U' M' U (x' y') // cross
R2 U R2' U' R R // 1st pair
R U R' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U' U' R' U R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' x' R U R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' x // OLL
y U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D' F2 R2 D B2 U B2 R' D' L2 B L' F D B2 L D L2 U

y x2 // inspection
U R' (F B') y F' D' R D2' // cross
R U' R' // 1st pair
y U2' R U R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U' y R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U2' R U2' R2' F R F' // 4th pair / EO
U R2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.06	48	4.77	61	6.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	7.42	36	4.85	49	6.60		F2L/Total	73.8%	75.0%	80.3%
LL	2.64	12	4.55	12	4.55		LL/Total	26.2%	25.0%	19.7%

Cross+1	2.85	10	3.51	14	4.91		Cross+1/F2L	38.4%	27.8%	28.6%
OLS	3.17	19	5.99	22	6.94		OLS/Total	31.5%	39.6%	36.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' F2 R2 D B2 U B2 R' D' L2 B L' F D B2 L D L2 U

y x2 // inspection
U R' (F B') y F' D' R D' D' // cross
y' y R U' R' // 1st pair
U' y U' R U R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U' y R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' U' y' R U' U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U R2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R U' U2 // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



L' D2 L2 U' B D2 L D' R' B D2 B2 R F2 U2 R U2 D2 L

y x2 // inspection
x U L U2 l D // cross
U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 y' R U' R' // 1st pair
y U2 R U R2' U2' R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' y R' U' R // 3rd pair
y2' U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U' r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.75	60	6.15	68	6.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.67	34	5.10	39	5.85		F2L/Total	68.4%	56.7%	57.4%
LL	3.08	26	8.44	29	9.42		LL/Total	31.6%	43.3%	42.6%

Cross+1	3.64	17	4.67	19	5.22		Cross+1/F2L	54.6%	50.0%	48.7%
OLS	2.63	15	5.70	18	6.84		OLS/Total	27.0%	25.0%	26.5%
PLL	0.86	13	15.12	13	15.12		PLL/LL		27.9%	50.0%	44.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' D2 L2 U' B D2 L D' R' B D2 B2 R F2 U2 R U2 D2 L

y x2 // inspection
x U L U2 l D // cross
U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 y' R U' R' // 1st pair
y U2 R U R2' U2' R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' y R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2' y2' R' U R // 4th pair
U U2 r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R // OLL
U' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



B2 L U2 F2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 R U2 F' R2 U R2 B R' D' U2 B2

y x2 // inspection
R2' B' D' r x' D' F R' F' y' D' // cross
y' U' R U' R' U2 y' R U' R' // 1st pair
y2' U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.90	74	5.74	82	6.36	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	8.39	48	5.72	55	6.56		F2L/Total	65.0%	64.9%	67.1%
LL	4.51	26	5.76	27	5.99		LL/Total	35.0%	35.1%	32.9%

Cross+1	5.12	21	4.10	25	4.88		Cross+1/F2L	61.0%	43.8%	45.5%
OLS	3.00	22	7.33	24	8.00		OLS/Total	23.3%	29.7%	29.3%
PLL	1.73	14	8.09	14	8.09		PLL/LL		38.4%	53.8%	51.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 L U2 F2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 R U2 F' R2 U R2 B R' D' U2 B2

y x2 // inspection
R2' B' D' r U R' R U' x' D' F R' F' y' D' // cross
y' U' R U' R' U2 y' R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U' y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U2 r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
R' d' F R2 u R' U U' U R U' R u' R2' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.43	55	5.83	64	6.82	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.37	34	5.39	42	6.60		F2L/Total	67.5%	62.4%	65.3%
LL	3.06	21	6.75	22	7.29		LL/Total	32.5%	37.6%	34.7%

Cross+1	2.89	12	4.27	15	5.20		Cross+1/F2L	45.3%	35.9%	35.7%
OLS	2.78	18	6.60	22	7.92		OLS/Total	29.4%	33.3%	34.2%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.84	59	6.02	68	6.91	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.45	36	5.61	43	6.72		F2L/Total	65.6%	61.1%	63.8%
LL	3.39	23	6.79	25	7.26		LL/Total	34.4%	38.9%	36.2%

Cross+1	2.98	13	4.23	15	5.04		Cross+1/F2L	46.1%	34.8%	34.6%
OLS	2.71	19	7.08	22	8.26		OLS/Total	27.6%	32.4%	32.9%
PLL	1.17	13	10.87	13	10.66		PLL/LL		34.6%	55.4%	50.8%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.02	48	7.11	61	8.10[/COLOR]

F2L	4.78	30	6.59	36	7.58
LL	2.64	12	8.44	12	9.42

Cross+1	1.11	5	4.67	5	5.53
OLS	2.23	15	8.52	18	10.28
PLL	0.86	10	15.12	9	15.12
```


----------



## Stewy (Sep 24, 2015)

Feliks Zemdegs - 5x5 unofficial singles



Spoiler: Video



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KLclZMvaFo





Spoiler: 1st solve - 49.93



d U r2 l' L2 D2 U2 B' D' R' U d' L2 D u2 U' F' d' U2 l R' r' d2 L D' B2 r' f2 B b d' R B u' R' f2 b' d2 U L b2 u r' R2 b' L2 u2 F' r' U2 R' b' R d' R2 D' d' F' U B2

y x // inspection
// centers
U2' D' 2r U' 2r' F Rw L' 3u' 2u2 U2' 3l // red
x' 2r U 2r' U' F' 2r U 2r' y' F' U2' 2r U 2r' x' y' U 2l' 3l U 3l' x' z' 2r U2 2r' // orange
F x y' 2r' F x' 3r U2' 2r' F x2' F2 2r U 3l' F2' 2r' x U 2r U' 2r' // blue
U' x' U' 3r U' 3r' x' 2r U 3l' 2r' F 2r U2' x' U' 2r U2' 2r' U 2r2 U2' 2r2' // yellow
x U 2r' U2' 2r U x' U' 2r U2' 2r' // green+white
// edges
R' D' 3u' // RG
U' y' U' R' U R U 2u y' R U' R' 3u // WO
U R U' R' x2' 2u' U y' R' U R 2u' 3u // WB
R U' R' 2u y' R U R' F R' F' R 2u' // YB
R U' R' 2d' U R U' R' 2u' 2d // WR
U R U' R' z2 2u' U R U' R' 3u' // OB
U' F R' F' R 2u R U R' F R' F' R 2u' // WG
R U R' z2 y U' 2u' y' 2u' // YR
U2 R U' R' 2u2' d' R' U R2 U' R' 2u // YG
y' R U R' 2u' L' 3d' // RB
U' R U' R' 2u // OG / YO 
// 3x3x3
U R U' F U' x' U 4l D2 // cross
U' R U' R' U y R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 y' R U' R' U y' F R U R' F' // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R U2 R' // WVLS
y' x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 2nd solve - 48.26



b' R2 d2 U2 r U2 b R2 r' L' d2 l' u' f' U d2 f D' R' l2 r2 f2 u' R U D l2 f d' f2 R' L' F2 b2 R' U2 f2 U2 F' d2 B2 u2 R2 f2 U2 D r2 R u2 L' u' l' R F d2 f L' u2 D2 F'

x2 z // inspection
// centers
4r' 2r' F' 2r U 2r y' z L 2u' 2d 2r // red
x U 2r U 2r' U' 2r U2 3l' z' x U 2r' U2' 2r U y' U 2r U2' 2r' // orange
y' U F' 2r U' 2r' U F 3r U' 3r' U x U x U2 3l U2' D' 2r2 U' 2r // yellow
x 3r' U2 3r x' 2l2' U' 2l 3r 2l U' 3r U 3r' 2l' // green
2r U2' 3l' U' 2r' U 3l // blue + white
// edges
R' 2u R U' R' 2u' 2d // WB
R U' R' z2 U2' y' R' U R 2d' // WO
R U' R' U' R' U 4l x' y 2u U' R U' R' 3u' // WR
U' y' R' U R 2u 2d2 // YO
U' y R U' R' 3u2' z2 U' R' U R2 U' R' 3u' // YR
U' F R' F' R 2d // OG
U' R U' R' z x2 2r2 // YG
z U2' R U' R' z2 y' 2u // OB
y' U2 R U' R' 2u 3u' R' U R 2u' // RB
U R U' R' 2u y' 2u' R U R' F R' F' R 2u // RG
R2' 2u' R U R' F R' F' R 2u 2d R U R' F R' F' R 3u' // WG / YB
// 3x3x3
R x' U D' x' y2' U R' F' // cross
U2' R' U R // 1st pair
U R U' R' U' y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U y' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd + 4th pairs
U2' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Brest (Sep 28, 2015)

*Pavan Ravindra* - 8.66 3x3 single - Slow n Steady Fall 2015



Spoiler: Video







starts at 39s


 D2 R' D2 R' U2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 U' B U2 L' D2 R2 U2 B' R' U2

x2 y // inspection
R2' F r U2 x' U R2 D L D2 // cross
U R U' R' // 1st pair
y' R U R' U' y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
R U' R' d U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.66	55	6.35	59	6.81	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.00	35	5.83	39	6.50		F2L/Total	69.3%	63.6%	66.1%
LL	2.66	20	7.52	20	7.52		LL/Total	30.7%	36.4%	33.9%

Cross+1	2.10	13	6.19	14	6.67		Cross+1/F2L	35.0%	37.1%	35.9%
OLS	2.43	16	6.58	17	7.00		OLS/Total	28.1%	29.1%	28.8%
PLL	0.93	9	9.68	9	9.68		PLL/LL		35.0%	45.0%	45.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R' D2 R' U2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 U' B U2 L' D2 R2 U2 B' R' U2

x2 y // inspection
R2' F r U2 x' U R2 D L D2 // cross
U R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U' U R U R' U' y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
R U' R' d U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Stewy (Oct 5, 2015)

*Collin Burns* - 6.07+2 3x3 single - China Championship 2015



Spoiler: Video







starts at 3:04


 L2 F R2 D2 B' D' B2 F2 R2 D' R' U2 L' U2 B' D B R

x2 y' // inspection
U2' R' F R D // cross
y U L U L' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U R' U' F U' F' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.07	53	8.73	54	8.90	[/COLOR]
						
F2L	3.05	28	9.18	29	9.51	
LL	3.02	25	8.28	25	8.28	
						
Cross+1	1.392	9	6.47	10	7.18	
OLS	2.122	19	8.95	19	8.95
```


----------



## Stewy (Oct 7, 2015)

*Espen Brokvam* - 8.02 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: video



https://www.facebook.com/groups/316715901774024/permalink/792591010853175/?match=ZXNwZW4=


F2 U F2 U B2 F' U F U L2 B2 L B R D2 U B'

z' x2 // inspection
U' R' F R u' L2' // cross
U R' U2 R U2 L U L' // 1st pair
U' y L U L' // 2nd pair
U L' U L U d R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL

View at alg.cubing.net




Spoiler: View as executed



F2 U F2 U B2 F' U F U L2 B2 L B R D2 U B'

z' x2 // inspection
U' R' F R u' L2' // cross
U R' U U R U U L U L' // 1st pair
U' y L U L' // 2nd pair
U L' U L U d R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL

View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.02	50	6.23	51	6.36	[/COLOR]
						
F2L	6.507	41	6.30	42	6.45	
LL	1.513	9	5.95	9	5.95	
						
Cross+1	3.17	16	5.05	16	5.05	
OLS	2.781	21	7.55	21	7.55
```


----------



## FailCuber (Oct 7, 2015)

I can't remember who reconstructed the solve (Maybe Stewy) for my 8.06 NL PB Single.. anyway I'd like to know how much time all the steps took and the TPS. Here's the vid 



Reconstruction : F2 U' D' B R2 F R2 B L B D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 R2
x // inspection
M' D // cross
y' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U' y L U L' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2' R' F R F' U2' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2' R U R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' // OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // PLL


----------



## Stewy (Oct 7, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> I'd like to know how much time all the steps took and the TPS.



splits are a little tricky due to that timer start 


```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.06	47	5.83	50	6.20	[/COLOR]
						
F2L	4.999	31	6.20	34	6.80	
LL	3.061	16	5.23	16	5.23	
						
Cross+1	1.2	6	5.00	7	5.83	
OLS	2.433	14	5.75	15	6.17	

Cross	0.233
1st	0.967
2nd	1.4
3rd	1.2
4th	1.199
OLL	1.234
PLL	1.827
```


----------



## Brest (Oct 14, 2015)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - 5.77 3x3 single - China Championship 2015



Spoiler: Video










 U2 R' F' R F B U R2 B2 D' F U2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 B2 D

y x' // inspection
D2' R' F' D2' // cross
U' L U L' R' U R // 1st pair
U' R U R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U y' R U' R' U2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' y' // EO
R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U R' U2' R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.77	55	9.53	56	9.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.96	38	9.60	39	9.85		F2L/Total	68.6%	69.1%	69.6%
LL	1.81	17	9.39	17	9.39		LL/Total	31.4%	30.9%	30.4%

Cross+1	1.42	11	7.75	11	7.75		Cross+1/F2L	35.9%	28.9%	28.2%
OLS	2.44	28	11.48	28	11.48		OLS/Total	42.3%	50.9%	50.0%
```


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 15, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> I can't remember who reconstructed the solve (Maybe Stewy) for my 8.06 NL PB Single.. anyway I'd like to know how much time all the steps took and the TPS. Here's the vid https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y5lFoFhQAU
> Reconstruction : F2 U' D' B R2 F R2 B L B D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 R2
> x // inspection
> M' D // cross
> ...



seriously. timer start and stop pls.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Oct 19, 2015)

Can anyone give me possible variations for this scramble (U2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' R B F R F U2 R' D L' F') that ends in a fat antisune PLL skip? I'm pretty sure it didn't use the x cross in the beginning. Thanks!


----------



## ottozing (Nov 12, 2015)

Reconstructed my finals average from MCD 2015. I knew my comp solves weren't perfect, but yikes...



Spoiler: (8.18)



B L2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B L' B2 U' L' R D2 U F L D'

z2
L' D' L U' r U' r'
U R' U' R
L' U L U' y' R U' R'
y U' R U' R' L U' L'
y' R' U2 R2 x U' R' U
x R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' F R F'
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r





Spoiler: 8.88



L2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B' D B2 D R' B U' F R2 U' L R2

z2 y
R U2 R' U' R L U' y' R2
U2 R U' R' y U R U' R'
y' U R U' R' U R U R'
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U





Spoiler: 8.63



F L' B' D R B' U' F2 U2 F R2 F2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D2

y' D2 F R D2 R2' D'
R U' R' y R U2' R' U R U' R'
y R U R' U' L U L'
R U' R' y R U' R'
y' U' R U2 R' U2 
x' U' R U x U' R' U2 R' U2' R
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U'





Spoiler: (10.75+)



F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F R D B U B2 F2 R' F2 L' B R'

D2 U' B' R r U' r'
U' L' U2 L2 U L'
y' R U' R' U R' U' R
R U R' U R U' R'
y2 U R U2' R'
U F' L' U2 L U F
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R U' R' U2





Spoiler: 9.27



L2 B2 L U2 F2 R D2 B2 R2 U' B' U2 F R B' L' F L' F'

z' y2
F U L' U2 L2 U' R' F R
y U L U' L'
U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' 
U' R' U2' R U R' U' R
y' U' R U R' 
U' L' U2 R U' R' U2 L
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U



tldr last 3 solves had one nub mistake each that I normally don't make.


----------



## Brest (Nov 15, 2015)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - 6.57 3x3 av5 - Melbourne Cube Days 2015



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



B L2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B L' B2 U' L' R D2 U F L D'

x2 // inspection
R' D' R // partial cross
U R U' R' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
x' R U' l' y U' R2 // finish Xcross
d R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
y U R' U2' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U2' R2' D' R U R' D R2 // VLS(CP)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.77	49	7.24	54	7.98	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.47	38	6.95	43	7.86		F2L/Total	80.8%	77.6%	79.6%
LL	1.30	11	8.46	11	8.46		LL/Total	19.2%	22.4%	20.4%

Cross+1	2.39	16	6.69	18	7.53		Cross+1/F2L	43.7%	42.1%	41.9%
OLS	1.04	8	7.69	10	9.62		OLS/Total	15.4%	16.3%	18.5%
PLL	0.92	11	11.96	11	11.96		PLL/LL		70.8%	100.0%	100.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B L2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B L' B2 U' L' R D2 U F L D'

x2 // inspection
R' D' R U R U' R' // partial cross
U' L' U' L // 1st pair
x' R U' l' y U' R2 // finish Xcross
d R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
y U R' U2' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' y' U' R2' D' R U R' D R2 // VLS(CP)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



L2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B' D B2 D R' B U' F R2 U' L R2

y x2 // inspection
L R d' L' U L' // Xcross
y' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R' U' R d' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' R' U R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U B' U' R' U l U l' // OLL
R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.11	51	8.35	54	8.84	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.52	27	7.67	30	8.52		F2L/Total	57.6%	52.9%	55.6%
LL	2.59	24	9.27	24	9.27		LL/Total	42.4%	47.1%	44.4%

Cross+1	1.36	6	4.41	6	4.41		Cross+1/F2L	38.6%	22.2%	20.0%
OLS	1.80	17	9.44	18	10.00		OLS/Total	29.5%	33.3%	33.3%
PLL	0.96	13	13.54	13	13.54		PLL/LL		37.1%	54.2%	54.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B' D B2 D R' B U' F R2 U' L R2

y x2 // inspection
L R d' L' U L' // Xcross
U y' R R' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R' U' R d' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' R' U R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U B' U' R' U l U l' // OLL
R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



F L' B' D R B' U' F2 U2 F R2 F2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D2

y' // inspection
D2 F R (U D) F U' F // cross
R' U R' F R F' R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
B' (R' U' R U)2 y R // OLL
R2' F2 R U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.88	64	8.12	65	8.25	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.96	33	8.33	33	8.33		F2L/Total	50.3%	51.6%	50.8%
LL	3.92	31	7.91	32	8.16		LL/Total	49.7%	48.4%	49.2%

Cross+1	1.84	15	8.15	14	7.61		Cross+1/F2L	46.5%	45.5%	42.4%
OLS	2.52	18	7.14	18	7.14		OLS/Total	32.0%	28.1%	27.7%
PLL	1.92	19	9.90	20	10.42		PLL/LL		49.0%	61.3%	62.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F L' B' D R B' U' F2 U2 F R2 F2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D2

y' // inspection
D2 F R (U D) F U' F // cross
R' U R' F R F' R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
L' L B' (R' U' R U)2 y // OLL
R' F2 R U2' R U' U' R' F R R' U' U R U R' U' R' F R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F R D B U B2 F2 R' F2 L' B R'

y // inspection
D2 R' D F U R' D' // cross
R U' R' // 1st pair
y' R U2' R' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
L' U' L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' // OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R l) U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.05	50	8.26	55	9.09	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.38	34	7.76	38	8.68		F2L/Total	72.4%	68.0%	69.1%
LL	1.67	16	9.58	17	10.18		LL/Total	27.6%	32.0%	30.9%

Cross+1	1.54	10	6.49	10	6.49		Cross+1/F2L	35.2%	29.4%	26.3%
OLS	1.88	18	9.57	19	10.11		OLS/Total	31.1%	36.0%	34.5%
PLL	0.72	9	12.50	10	13.89		PLL/LL		43.1%	56.3%	58.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F R D B U B2 F2 R' F2 L' B R'

y // inspection
D2 R' D F U R' D' // cross
R U' R' // 1st pair
y' R U2' R' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
L' U' L U' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' R U' R2' U' U R2 U' R2' U' R2 U' R' // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' // OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R l) U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



L2 B2 L U2 F2 R D2 B2 R2 U' B' U2 F R B' L' F L' F'

y x // inspection
F R' U' F2 // cross
U' D' R U' R' U R U' R' D // XXcross
y2' U' R U R2' U2' R // 3rd pair
U2' F' U F U2' R U2' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.84	54	7.89	57	8.33	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.92	29	5.89	32	6.50		F2L/Total	71.9%	53.7%	56.1%
LL	1.92	25	13.02	25	13.02		LL/Total	28.1%	46.3%	43.9%

Cross+1	1.64	14	8.54	14	8.54		Cross+1/F2L	33.3%	48.3%	43.8%
OLS	2.08	16	7.69	17	8.17		OLS/Total	30.4%	29.6%	29.8%
PLL	0.92	15	16.30	15	16.30		PLL/LL		47.9%	60.0%	60.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 B2 L U2 F2 R D2 B2 R2 U' B' U2 F R B' L' F L' F'

y x // inspection
F R' U' F2 // cross
U' D' R U' R' U R U' R' D // XXcross
y' u' D U' R U R2' U2' R // 3rd pair
U2' F' U F U' U' R U2' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.57	51	7.81	55	8.37	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.64	31	6.76	35	7.55		F2L/Total	70.5%	61.0%	63.6%
LL	1.94	20	10.33	20	10.33		LL/Total	29.5%	39.0%	36.4%

Cross+1	1.80	12	6.68	13	7.05		Cross+1/F2L	38.7%	38.3%	36.2%
OLS	1.64	14	8.33	15	9.15		OLS/Total	24.9%	26.6%	27.3%
PLL	0.93	13	13.93	13	13.93		PLL/LL		48.2%	65.0%	65.0%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.73	54	7.96	57	8.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.45	32	7.24	35	7.91		F2L/Total	66.1%	60.1%	61.8%
LL	2.28	21	9.39	22	9.56		LL/Total	33.9%	39.9%	38.2%

Cross+1	1.75	12	6.96	12	7.07		Cross+1/F2L	39.4%	37.9%	35.2%
OLS	1.86	15	8.26	16	8.80		OLS/Total	27.7%	28.7%	28.8%
PLL	1.09	13	12.32	14	12.68		PLL/LL		47.7%	62.6%	63.3%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.05	49	8.35	54	9.09[/COLOR]

F2L	3.52	27	8.33	30	8.68
LL	1.30	11	13.02	11	13.02

Cross+1	1.36	6	8.54	6	8.54
OLS	1.04	8	9.57	10	10.11
PLL	0.72	9	16.30	10	16.30
```


----------



## biscuit (Nov 15, 2015)

Brest said:


> *Feliks Zemdegs* - 6.57 3x3 av5 - Melbourne Cube Days 2015
> 
> ~snip~



This hurts my head...


----------



## FJT97 (Nov 15, 2015)

biscuit said:


> This hurts my head...



yes, it definitely does.
Those statistics there.. Not human.


----------



## PixelWizard (Nov 16, 2015)

Request for Reconstruction:


----------



## Brest (Nov 18, 2015)

*Chan Hong Lik* - 8.72 3x3 single - Porto Alegre Open 2015



Spoiler: Video










 L' R2 B2 D2 U2 L' B' U' L' D U R' F L2 R2 D L' F2 L' 

z2 // inspection
D U R' F R' // cross
y' U2' L U2' L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U R' U2' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U2' L U L' U' L U L' // 4th pair
U2 F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U2' x' L' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.72	56	6.42	66	7.57	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.22	35	6.70	41	7.85		F2L/Total	59.9%	62.5%	62.1%
LL	3.50	21	6.00	25	7.14		LL/Total	40.1%	37.5%	37.9%

Cross+1	2.18	13	5.96	16	7.34		Cross+1/F2L	41.8%	37.1%	39.0%
OLS	2.30	19	8.26	21	9.13		OLS/Total	26.4%	33.9%	31.8%
PLL	1.47	9	6.12	11	7.48		PLL/LL		42.0%	42.9%	44.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' R2 B2 D2 U2 L' B' U' L' D U R' F L2 R2 D L' F2 L' 

z2 // inspection
D U R' F R' // cross
y' U' U' L U' U' L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U' U' U' R U R' U2' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2' y L U L' U' L U L' // 4th pair
U U F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U' U' r' U L' D D L U' L' D D (r L) // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 18, 2015)

First solve of the second round of Virginia Open Fall 2015, someone reconstruct please and thank you.




Time was 9.25


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 23, 2015)

I am curious how long did it take him to solve LL. Full reconstruction is appreciated.

Brest?


----------



## tux1230 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey, I just got a PB, the old one had been standing for almost 2 years! The new one is 10.21!
R2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R U' L2 F' D' F R2 F' R2 B2 // SCRAMBLE
z y2 // inspection
D' R' B // Cross
y' U R U' R' D' // 1st pair
y' U' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2 R U R' U' F U' F' // 3rd pair
y L' U2 L U L' U' L // last pair
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
// PLL
U // AUF

still so happy


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 31, 2015)

Could someone reconstruct this solve by Feliks?


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 31, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Could someone reconstruct this solve by Feliks?



Scramble: F2 L2 D L2 D R2 D' L2 U L F2 R' F' U2 F2 L2 R' U' R U.

Inspection: y2
Bad Cross: U' R D
F2L-1: L' U L U' L U L'
F2L-2: U R U' R'
F2L-3: U' R' U' R U R' U2 R
F2L-4: y' R U2 R' U R' F R y' R'
OLL: U' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
PLL (+fix cross): M2 U2 M2 U2 y' R U' R' U M2 U2 M2 U R U R'


----------



## G2013 (Jan 6, 2016)

7.6 solve I've done in 3x3 a few moments ago:

R2 D F2 U B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' B' L' U' R2 F' D' F2 D L D' U'

z2 //Inspection
U R' F R' U' y U' y L' U L D' //XCross
y U2 R' U R //2nd pair
R U' R' U R U R' //3rd pair
y' R U R' U2 R U R' //4th pair
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //OLL
U' //PLL

7.60 seconds
40 HTM, 35 with cancellations
5.26 TPS

I'm so glad!
Btw, I'm counting the sub-10 solves I do this year, so far I've done 9, this is the ninth of course, and also the fastest one.

Curious fact: my first sub-9 solve of the year was also a sub-8! (not sub-40320, iykwim)

Another reconstruction...
This was a solve with a worser than awful technique, but still was a quite fast one.

D' R2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' F D R D U' L' F2 U L D'

y //Inspection
U F R //2x2
z2 y F' y l' L U L' R x' d R' F2 //Cross!!!
U L' U' L //1st pair
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R //2nd pair
y F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //OLL
U //PLL

35 moves, 34 with cancellation
3.73 TPS ??
9.38 seconds

Just... XCross in 12 moves, but with 5 rotations XD
Also, the movecount is amazing. 1 move less than my 7.60 above.

*7.88 3x3 solve*

Another great solve:

R2 B2 U R2 D R2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 L' D B L' U F2 L B F2 L2 U2

z2 y' //Inspection
R D' R' U L2 //Cross
y' U2 L2 U L U' L2 //1st pair
U2 L U2 L' //2nd pair
U R' U' R U' R' U R //3rd pair
U2 R U R' //4th pair
//OLL
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2 //PLL

39 moves, 38 with cancellation
4.94 TPS
7.88 seconds
14th sub-10 of the year, & 2nd sub-8, & 2nd sub-9.

------
I have done two sub 9s this year, but both of them were 7.xy! That's so great.


----------



## JackJ (Jan 9, 2016)

Anyone want to have a go reconstructing this?


----------



## Berd (Jan 9, 2016)

JackJ said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edeN2wM--AU
> 
> Anyone want to have a go reconstructing this?



z2 yF2 U R' y U' R U R' y Rw U2 Rw'U' R U2 R' U R U' R'y R U R' U R U' R'U' R U R' U' y' L' B' R B M' x' U'


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 9, 2016)

Why has no one reconstructed the SQ1 WR single? I'll give it a try, but I want to see if Brest does it first xD


----------



## Cale S (Jan 9, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Why has no one reconstructed the SQ1 WR single? I'll give it a try, but I want to see if Brest does it first xD





Spoiler


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 9, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11kjTK4bpfY



oh cool, thanks. Now time for Clock. jk XD


----------



## JackJ (Jan 11, 2016)

Berd said:


> *reconstruction*



Thanks mate! OLL was executed more like R U R' U' y' r' U' R U M' U' though

L2 B R2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' U L' D2 B2 F L' D L U R2

z2 y // inspection
F2 U R' // 2x2
y U' R U R' y Rw U2 Rw' // xx cross
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y (U U') R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' y' r' U' R U M' // OLL
U' // AUF

7.42 secs, ~5.66 tps.


----------



## henrysavich (Jan 13, 2016)

4.92 Single by Hyeon Kyo Kyoung

Alg.cubing: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R-_L_...2L_4
R-_U2_R_U2_R-_F_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F-_R2_//PLL

Scramble: R' L D2 B D2 L2 U R U D2 F U2 L2 F' B' U2 B D2 L2 F 

Reconstruction:
x2 y D L F' L2 D' F D' //cross
U L U2 L'U L U' L' //F2L 1
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R //F2L 2
U' L' U L R U' R' //F2L 3
y' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 4
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 //PLL

51/4.92 = 10.36 tps

I may reconstruct the rest but the camera angle sucks


----------



## CubePro (Jan 14, 2016)

Can someone please reconstruct the 15.10 solve? Thanks in advance!
E: I know the camera angle sucks


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 15, 2016)

WARNING: interuniversity cube relay
don't look at the scrambles and stuff if you're planning to participate






Scrambles: http://cubefreak.net/contests/universityrelay/scrambles15-16.pdf


----------



## Brest (Jan 24, 2016)

*Jayden McNeill* - 8.51 3x3 av5 - Sydney Summer 2015



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



L2 D L B2 D2 L2 U B' R' L2 U' D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D

y2 // inspection
D' (x' R2) U r U' r' // pseudo cross
R' U2 R D2' // Xcross
y L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y U2 L' U2 L U L' U2 L // 3rd pair
U2 r U' R' U R U r' // 4th pair
U2 r' R U R U R' U' r R2' F R F' // OLL(CP)
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.08	54	6.68	57	7.05	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.99	33	6.61	35	7.01		F2L/Total	61.8%	61.1%	61.4%
LL	3.09	21	6.80	22	7.12		LL/Total	38.2%	38.9%	38.6%

Cross+1	1.59	10	6.29	10	6.29		Cross+1/F2L	31.9%	30.3%	28.6%
OLS	2.27	20	8.81	21	9.25		OLS/Total	28.1%	37.0%	36.8%
PLL	1.03	9	8.74	9	8.74		PLL/LL		33.3%	42.9%	40.9%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



F2 R' B2 D' B D2 R' U' D L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B' R2 B2

x y // inspection
R (D U) R // cross
U y L U' L' // 1st pair
U R' U2' R U R' U2' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' U // setup
F2 r r' F F' r U r' F U' R U R' // OLS
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.25	59	7.15	60	7.27	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.97	45	6.46	46	6.60		F2L/Total	84.5%	76.3%	76.7%
LL	1.28	14	10.94	14	10.94		LL/Total	15.5%	23.7%	23.3%

Cross+1	1.67	8	4.79	8	4.79		Cross+1/F2L	24.0%	17.8%	17.4%
OLS	3.07	21	6.84	21	6.84		OLS/Total	37.2%	35.6%	35.0%
PLL	0.93	14	15.05	14	15.05		PLL/LL		72.7%	100.0%	100.0%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 F2 L U2 R2 F' U' L U2 R' D' R B F' R2

z2 // inspection
U r U' r' D L D y' U R' F R // cross
R U' R' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
y R U' R' U D R U' R' D' // 2nd pair
R' U2 R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U R U' R' U // setup
R' F R U R U' R' F' // OLS
M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.19	59	6.42	62	6.75	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.96	41	5.89	44	6.32		F2L/Total	75.7%	69.5%	71.0%
LL	2.23	18	8.07	18	8.07		LL/Total	24.3%	30.5%	29.0%

Cross+1	2.96	18	6.08	19	6.42		Cross+1/F2L	42.5%	43.9%	43.2%
OLS	1.80	17	9.44	18	10.00		OLS/Total	19.6%	28.8%	29.0%
PLL	1.70	9	5.29	9	5.29		PLL/LL		76.2%	50.0%	50.0%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U2 B2 U' F' R B2 U2 D' B' U L2 B2 L2 D B2 D L2 U R2 L2

y2 x // inspection
D x' D2 R D L // cross
y' L' U L R' U R // 1st pair
U' U' L' U L R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U' R L' U L R' // 3rd pair
U U R U R' // 4th pair
U r R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R r' // OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.87	47	5.97	56	7.12	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.47	25	5.59	33	7.38		F2L/Total	56.8%	53.2%	58.9%
LL	3.40	22	6.47	23	6.76		LL/Total	43.2%	46.8%	41.1%

Cross+1	1.87	10	5.35	13	6.95		Cross+1/F2L	41.8%	40.0%	39.4%
OLS	2.43	15	6.17	17	7.00		OLS/Total	30.9%	31.9%	30.4%
PLL	0.87	10	11.49	10	11.49		PLL/LL		25.6%	45.5%	43.5%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U2 L' D' R' B' L' U2 R B R' L' B U2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 D2

x' // inspection
B R' U' F2 // cross
L' U L R U' R' // 1st pair
y' y' F U F' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' y R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' U' R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLL(CP)
U' R2' U' R' R R' U' R U R U R U' R (U) // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.97	60	6.02	64	6.42	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.33	32	5.06	35	5.53		F2L/Total	63.5%	53.3%	54.7%
LL	3.64	28	7.69	29	7.97		LL/Total	36.5%	46.7%	45.3%

Cross+1	1.67	10	5.99	10	5.99		Cross+1/F2L	26.4%	31.3%	28.6%
OLS	2.63	22	8.37	23	8.75		OLS/Total	26.4%	36.7%	35.9%
PLL	1.44	13	9.03	13	9.03		PLL/LL		39.6%	46.4%	44.8%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.51	57	6.74	60	7.01	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.31	40	6.29	42	6.61		F2L/Total	74.1%	69.2%	69.8%
LL	2.20	18	8.03	18	8.18		LL/Total	25.9%	30.8%	30.2%

Cross+1	2.07	12	5.79	12	5.95		Cross+1/F2L	32.9%	30.3%	29.6%
OLS	2.38	19	8.12	20	8.40		OLS/Total	28.0%	33.7%	33.5%
PLL	1.22	11	8.74	11	8.74		PLL/LL		55.5%	60.4%	59.3%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.67	56	6.43	60	6.90	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.94	35	5.92	39	6.49		F2L/Total	68.5%	63.1%	64.5%
LL	2.73	21	7.55	21	7.77		LL/Total	31.5%	36.9%	35.5%

Cross+1	1.95	11	5.74	12	6.15		Cross+1/F2L	32.8%	31.8%	31.1%
OLS	2.44	19	7.79	20	8.20		OLS/Total	28.1%	34.1%	33.4%
PLL	1.19	11	9.21	11	9.21		PLL/LL		43.8%	53.4%	51.9%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.87	47	7.15	56	7.27[/COLOR]

F2L	4.47	25	6.61	33	7.38
LL	1.28	14	10.94	14	10.94

Cross+1	1.59	8	6.29	8	6.95
OLS	1.80	15	9.44	17	10.00
PLL	0.87	9	15.05	9	15.05
```


----------



## ottozing (Mar 22, 2016)

Official 38.35 BLD single recon

B2 L' R B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B R2 F' U R' F' D' R' U' F2 L' Fw' Uw'

Memo:

Corners: BirDo is UTterly Intelligent [visual memo for corner twist]
Edges: WFIN ADPA KERY

x y2
L' u M' u2 M' u L
[z' ; [M' , U R U']
[M2 , R U R' U']
[U' L U , M2]
[U' R2 U , M']
[D' , M' U' M]

x R2' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R x'
z x' R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R' x z'
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R
x' U2 R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R2' U R U' R U R2' U R U2

Video coming soon 

Edit:


----------



## G2013 (Apr 4, 2016)

Not a LL skip

Scramble: L2 B' L' B R' U F' L' D' R' L B2 F' U' R2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 R D' L U' R'

y U' R z2 y F2 U' R' F2 R y U2 L F' L' //XCross

y U2 L' U' L U' L' U L //2nd pair

U' R' U R y U' R U R' //3rd pair

U' y' R U2 R' U2 R U R' //4th mis-pair

U //SemiLLskip

R U M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' M U R' //2 edge flip w/setup

11.xy seconds, 52 moves in STM, 58 in HTM, 4.7 approx. (average in STM and HTM for 11 and 12 seconds)

Not a LL skip.....

EDIT 3 months later:
Almost the SAME thing happened to me in 4x4! I got a LL skip except for 1 flipped edge. I only had to perform the inner-slices OLL parity. That's the "x2"
EDIT 6 months later:
The 4x4 thing happened to me over and over many times


----------



## Brest (May 22, 2016)

*Dana Yi* - 7.46 3x3 single - Big Apple Spring 2016



Spoiler: Video










 D2 U' F2 U L D B' L F D L' D' B' D U R'

y2 x // inspection
U r' D2' L' // cross
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U' L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
U' y L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' y U' L' U L // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
y' M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step      Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total     7.46    52     6.97    59     7.91      %
                                                  Step          Time     STM      ETM
F2L       4.83    38     7.87    43     8.90      F2L/Total     64.7%    73.1%    72.9%
LL        2.63    14     5.32    16     6.08      LL/Total      35.3%    26.9%    27.1%

Cross+1   2.26    17     7.52    19     8.41      Cross+1/F2L   46.8%    44.7%    44.2%
OLS       1.77    14     7.91    16     9.04      OLS/Total     23.7%    26.9%    27.1%
PLL       1.00    7      7.00    9      9.00      PLL/LL        38.0%    50.0%    56.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 U' F2 U L D B' L F D L' D' B' D U R'

y2 x // inspection
U r' D' D' L' // cross
U' U' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
U' y L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' y U' L' U L // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
y' M2' U' M' U2' M U' M' M' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## turtwig (May 26, 2016)

Brest said:


> y' M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' // EPLL



I think it's y not y'.


----------



## Brest (Jul 6, 2016)

*Alese Devin* - 9.44 3x3 av5 (unofficial)


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



U2 L B2 U2 B L B' F' L2 F2 L B2 R' U2 L' U' L R'

x y2 // inspection
L U l D' F U' R2 D D // Xcross
L U L' // 2nd pair
U L' U L U' U' y L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' U y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
y' U' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.56	47	4.92	54	5.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.17	27	5.22	32	6.19		F2L/Total	54.1%	57.4%	59.3%
LL	4.39	20	4.56	22	5.01		LL/Total	45.9%	42.6%	40.7%

Cross+1	1.67	8	4.79	9	5.39		Cross+1/F2L	32.3%	29.6%	28.1%
OLS	3.54	20	5.65	24	6.78		OLS/Total	37.0%	42.6%	44.4%
PLL	0.80	7	8.75	7	8.75		PLL/LL		18.2%	35.0%	31.8%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



F' L2 B' U2 L' D R2 U2 B' D' B' U' L F' D2 L2 R2 D

x2 y // inspection
U L2' D D F // cross
U U' y' U L' U' L U' L' U L // 1st pair
R' U' R2 U R' // 2nd pair
y R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' l' U' R r' U' L U R' F R // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.51	59	6.20	65	6.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.10	34	5.57	38	6.23		F2L/Total	64.1%	57.6%	58.5%
LL	3.41	25	7.33	27	7.92		LL/Total	35.9%	42.4%	41.5%

Cross+1	2.90	14	4.83	16	5.52		Cross+1/F2L	47.5%	41.2%	42.1%
OLS	2.71	18	6.64	20	7.38		OLS/Total	28.5%	30.5%	30.8%
PLL	1.10	14	12.73	14	12.73		PLL/LL		32.3%	56.0%	51.9%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L' B2 D F2 L' B2 U B R2 U2

x2 // inspection
R' U' R' F D L2' // cross
R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
L' U' L U' R U' R' U' y L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' U L' U L U' y' L' U U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U' U' R U R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
R U R' U R U' U' R' // OLL
U U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.26	68	7.34	75	8.10	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.64	48	7.23	54	8.13		F2L/Total	71.7%	70.6%	72.0%
LL	2.62	20	7.63	21	8.02		LL/Total	28.3%	29.4%	28.0%

Cross+1	1.60	13	8.12	13	8.12		Cross+1/F2L	24.1%	27.1%	24.1%
OLS	2.31	15	6.49	18	7.79		OLS/Total	24.9%	22.1%	24.0%
PLL	1.10	10	9.09	10	9.09		PLL/LL		42.0%	50.0%	47.6%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 U2 R U2 R' U' B' F L2 F R2 D F U2 L' F U F' U2

x // inspection
U r' U' R2 D D // cross
R U' R' U' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' U L U U L' y' U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y U' U' y L U' L' U L U L' // 4th pair
U' U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
U M' r' R U' R2 U U' R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.39	64	5.17	73	5.89	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.97	36	5.16	43	6.17		F2L/Total	56.3%	56.3%	58.9%
LL	5.42	28	5.17	30	5.54		LL/Total	43.7%	43.8%	41.1%

Cross+1	2.27	16	7.05	18	7.93		Cross+1/F2L	32.6%	44.4%	41.9%
OLS	3.14	17	5.41	21	6.69		OLS/Total	25.3%	26.6%	28.8%
PLL	1.77	14	7.91	14	7.91		PLL/LL		32.7%	50.0%	46.7%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U' R2 B2 D L2 D R' D2 B U2 R' U L F D2 L2 D' B2

z2 // inspection
R r U' x' D L' D D // cross
U' L U' L' // 1st pair
U' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y L U L' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
x' R U' R D D R' U R D D R2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.02	47	5.21	58	6.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.17	29	4.70	36	5.83		F2L/Total	68.4%	61.7%	62.1%
LL	2.85	18	6.32	22	7.72		LL/Total	31.6%	38.3%	37.9%

Cross+1	2.40	10	4.17	12	5.00		Cross+1/F2L	38.9%	34.5%	33.3%
OLS	2.97	17	5.72	21	7.07		OLS/Total	32.9%	36.2%	36.2%
PLL	0.97	9	9.28	11	11.34		PLL/LL		34.0%	50.0%	50.0%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.44	58	6.14	65	6.85	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.97	36	6.09	41	6.92		F2L/Total	63.2%	62.6%	63.9%
LL	3.47	22	6.24	23	6.72		LL/Total	36.8%	37.4%	36.1%

Cross+1	2.06	12	5.67	13	6.16		Cross+1/F2L	34.5%	32.1%	30.6%
OLS	2.85	18	6.19	21	7.24		OLS/Total	30.2%	30.5%	32.0%
PLL	1.00	10	10.33	10	10.33		PLL/LL		28.8%	47.7%	44.3%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.95	57	5.73	65	6.53	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.21	35	5.60	41	6.54		F2L/Total	62.4%	61.1%	62.5%
LL	3.74	22	5.94	24	6.53		LL/Total	37.6%	38.9%	37.5%

Cross+1	2.17	12	5.63	14	6.27		Cross+1/F2L	34.9%	35.1%	33.5%
OLS	2.93	17	5.93	21	7.09		OLS/Total	29.5%	30.5%	32.0%
PLL	1.15	11	9.41	11	9.76		PLL/LL		30.7%	48.6%	45.9%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.02	47	7.34	54	8.10[/COLOR]

F2L	5.17	27	7.23	32	8.13
LL	2.62	18	7.63	21	8.02

Cross+1	1.60	8	8.12	9	8.12
OLS	2.31	15	6.64	18	7.79
PLL	0.80	7	12.73	7	12.73
```


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 7, 2016)

Reconstruction of my 49.62 Official 3bld single:

B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B2 F D2 F' R' B D2 B2 U' B D2 R2 U' B2 Rw Uw2

Memo:
corners: Das Ammoniak (NH3) ist verliebt (LoVe) in den TaCo, der gerade FLiegt
edges: PO RF QC CN GB DB (audio loop)

execution:
x y2 // inspection
// edges (92 moves)
B' R2 B (M2) B' R2 B
B' R' B (M2) B' R B
U' L U (M2) U' L' U
B L2 B' (M2) B L2 B'
U R2 U' B' R' B (M2) B' R B U R2 U'
U2 M' U2 M'
U2 M' U2 M'
R' B' R B (M2) B' R' B R
B L B' (M2) B L' B'
L U' L' U (M2) U' L U L'
R' U R U' (M2) U R' U' R
L U' L' U (M2) U' L U L'
// corners (138 moves)
R2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R2
D2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D2
D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D'
D' F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D
D' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D
F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F'
F2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F2
D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D'
View at alg.cubing.net

a total of 230 moves in 28.82 seconds= 7.98 TPS 
Also, can anyone get this to work in this alg.cubing? I don't know how... (added alg.cubing.net link - Brest)


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 15, 2016)

Gave this a shot, now that Nathan posted an angle that shows the cube...

Nathan Soria - 6.52 3x3 Single (Caltech Winter 2016)



Spoiler











Scramble: F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R B R' B R B2 R2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 L U2

x z // inspection
D2 F2 R2 // cross
z' x' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' y L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair+OLL skip
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // PLL

37 STM = 5.675 stps / 41 ETM = 6.288 etps

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 18, 2016)

Max Park - 7.63 Average (SoCal Supercomp 2016)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st Solve (7.55)



Scramble: F' D2 U2 B L2 F' D2 R2 D2 U' F L D' F2 L' D2 B' F2 R

x z // inspection
U' D r U' r' // cross
y z' U' R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U R U' R' U y' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
R' U R y U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U L U' L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U2 // PLL

57 HTM/7.55 s ≈ 7.550 htps
62 ETM/7.55 s ≈ 8.212 etps

alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 2nd Solve (6.40)



Scramble: L2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 F R' U' L R B2 U F2 R D F

x' y' // inspection
R' F' D2 R' // cross
U L U L' // 1st pair
U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U R' // 2nd pair
U R U R' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL

53 HTM/6.40 s ≈ 8.281 htps
63 ETM/6.40 s ≈ 9.844 etps

alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 3rd Solve (7.59)



Scramble: L2 B2 D B2 D F2 D R U B' U' L' U F2 U' R2 F2 D2 R'

x y' // inspection
D2 R' B2 r U' r' // cross
y' R' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' U y' U R U' R' U // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' U y' L' U L // 3rd pair
y U2 R U R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
F R' F' r U R U' r' // OLL
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 l R U // PLL

54 HTM/7.59 s ≈ 7.112 htps
61 ETM/7.59 s ≈ 8.037 etps

alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 4th Solve (8.03)



Scramble: F2 D2 L2 R' F2 D2 L B2 D R U R B2 L2 B' U F U R2

x y2 // inspection
r D' x' r U' r' U' R' // cross
y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 y' R U' R' U' y L' U L // 2nd pair
U' y2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U y' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL

63 HTM/8.03 s ≈ 7.846 htps
70 ETM/8.03 s ≈ 8.717 etps

alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 5th Solve (7.75)



Scramble: B2 F2 U R2 F2 D U2 F L' D' U F2 L R F U' F' L' D2

// inspection
U' x' D R' F R // cross
x' y L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
U y R U' R' y' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U2 R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R // 4th pair
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL

62 HTM/7.75 s ≈ 8.000 htps
72 ETM/7.75 s ≈ 9.290 etps

alg.cubing.net



Quick note: I omitted most of the "U U' U" sort of turns. I also may have incorrectly counted the ETM and screwed up the etps, so I apologize if that's the case.


----------



## Stewy (Sep 18, 2016)

Feliks Zemdegs - 1:25.71 6x6 single (Unofficial)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve



f' b' d2 B F' f2 r b R2 3f2 B2 F2 f u2 3r2 f2 B F r B 3u' U' 3f u2 R 3r2 l2 F' B b2 3r2 r' 3u F d2 3r b2 3f' u f' L' b2 f' 3u2 D' F2 r' 3r 3f 3r2 R' U2 L D2 f U D' r2 L' l' 3f2 f' B' R r2 u B2 r2 R' 3f U' L' d' r' L D' R2 L' b2 B'

x2 // inspection
// centers
U2' 3r x' z' 3r r U' 3l' x2 U r' F' r' 4r 3r' U 4r' 3r r2' F z' 4r' U 3l2' x' z r' // green
3r' F2 3r F R' 3u x U r' U r U' r' U r 4r' U2' l x' y U2' 3r' l r' z 3l' U2 3r U' x' d u U' 4l' U2 r // blue
U y' l U' 4r' D' U r U r' 3r' x U x 3l' U 3r l2' U 4l' 4r' U' 4r r2' // red
x2' F U2' 3r U 3r U2' 3r2' U2' 3r U' 3l' F' r' F r U2' r' F r x' 3r U 3l' r U' r' U' r U r' U' r U' r' // yellow
x' U 3r U2' 3r' r U r' U r' F2 r 3r U' 3r' U2 r U' r' U' 3r U2' 3r' r U' r' U r U2 r' U2' r U r' 3r U' r' U // orange+white
// edges
z' U2' R U' R' u' 3u y' d // GR
y' R' U R d' R' U R x2' y 4u R U' R' u' 3d // GO
U' F R' F' R u R' U R u' x2' y 3u x2' y' R U' R' 4u' // YG
U R U' R' y' z2 d R U' R' u // YO
y' U' R U' R' x2' y u R U' R' u' 3d R U R' F R' F' R u // WB
R U R' x2' y' d U2' R U' R' u // BR
y' U' y' R' U R u' x2' 3u' U' z2 U' y' z2 U' y' R' U' R u // BO
y' R' U 5l y z' u2' d // WR
U R U' R' u' u R U R' F R' F' R u' z x' U R' U' z' R' U R u 3u' // WO
F R' F' R u' 3u u 4u' // WG
U' R U' R' u' 4u x U r U2' r U2' x U2 r U2' 4r' U2' l U2 r' 4l' // YR/YB
// 3x3x3
U2 5r' x' D R' D' // cross
y' L' U L 5d' R U R' // 1st pair
y R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R y U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 5r U R' U' R 5r' U F' R U2' R' U2' R' F R U R U2' R' // OLL cancelled into PLL(?)
U2' 3r2' F2 U2' R2 3r2' U2' F2 3r2 // PLL parity

342 HTM - 4.01 HTPS 
395 ETM - 4.63 ETPS

alg.cubing.net


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 18, 2016)

Reall good single reconstruction
z2 y2 L2 D R' U R L U' L' // X-cross
U2 R U R' y' R U R' // 2nd Pair
F U F' L U L2 U L y U R U R' // 3rd and 4th pairs
R' L' U2 R L2 U' R' U L2 U2 R U' L U // ZBLL
40 moves 7.98 seconds = 5.01 TPS
Lost the scramble, but it was from CsTimer.


----------



## Sir Kappa (Sep 30, 2016)

Just wanted to share the reconstruction of my PB :

METHOD : ZZ

SCRAMBLE : L D' F2 L D F' L F R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 F'

SOLVE :

x2 B' F R F' D2 // EO-Line
U2 R2 U' R2 // right 2x2x1
U L' U L U' L' // left-block
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // right-block + oll-skip
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL

Time : 7.05
Moves : 35
TPS : 4.96

Stupid scramble but a good solve anyway (I average 13)


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 4, 2016)

Great solve, would love to see it get reconstructed.


----------



## Brest (Oct 14, 2016)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - 4.63 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video










 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F D' F2 L B R2 U B F U

x' y // inspection
F D R' F' // pseudo cross
U' R U' R' u // Xcross
R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U y' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.63	61	13.17	63	13.61	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.84	35	12.32	36	12.68		F2L/Total	61.3%	57.4%	57.1%
LL	1.79	26	14.53	27	15.08		LL/Total	38.7%	42.6%	42.9%

Cross+1	0.90	9	10.00	9	10.00		Cross+1/F2L	31.7%	25.7%	25.0%
OLS	1.53	21	13.73	22	14.38		OLS/Total	33.0%	34.4%	34.9%
PLL	0.71	14	19.72	14	19.72		PLL/LL		39.7%	53.8%	51.9%
```


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 14, 2016)

Brest said:


> *Feliks Zemdegs* - 4.63 3x3 single (unofficial)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg, that tps!


----------



## Brest (Oct 16, 2016)

*Michał Pleskowicz* - 6.86 3x3 single - Musée suisse du jeu 2016

R2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 L' F2 D B2 R' F2 U B2 D F' L' B' F'

y x2 // inspection
R B U' D' L2' D' U' R' F R // Xcross
y' R' U R // 2nd pair
D2 R U' R' D2 // 3rd pair
L U L' // 4th pair
U R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // OLLCP
U' M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.86	48	7.00	51	7.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.45	21	6.09	23	6.67		F2L/Total	50.3%	43.8%	45.1%
LL	3.41	27	7.92	28	8.21		LL/Total	49.7%	56.3%	54.9%

Cross+1	1.98	10	5.05	11	5.56		Cross+1/F2L	57.4%	47.6%	47.8%
OLS	2.48	22	8.87	23	9.27		OLS/Total	36.2%	45.8%	45.1%
PLL	0.90	7	7.78	7	7.78		PLL/LL		26.4%	25.9%	25.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 L' F2 D B2 R' F2 U B2 D F' L' B' F'

y x2 // inspection
R B U' D' L2' D' U' R' F R // Xcross
y' R' U R // 2nd pair
D2 R U' R' D2 // 3rd pair
L U L' // 4th pair
U' U' R' U U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // OLLCP
U' M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Brest (Oct 23, 2016)

*Drew Brads* - 5.50 3x3 single - Princeton Fall 2016



Spoiler: Video










 B' F' L2 B2 F2 D2 U F' R U2 B L' B2 L B F' L2 B'

y' x' // inspection
R r' F D' R D' R2 // cross
U L U' L' // 1st pair
y U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R U R' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U' R U' R' d U R' U' R // 4th pair / CP
U' r U R' U' R r' U R U' R' // ELL
U2' // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.50	41	7.45	46	8.36	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.94	30	7.61	34	8.63		F2L/Total	71.6%	73.2%	73.9%
LL	1.56	11	7.05	12	7.69		LL/Total	28.4%	26.8%	26.1%

Cross+1	1.41	10	7.09	11	7.80		Cross+1/F2L	35.8%	33.3%	32.4%
OLS	2.20	18	8.18	21	9.55		OLS/Total	40.0%	43.9%	45.7%
```


----------



## Brest (Nov 6, 2016)

*Dāvids Zemdegs* - 2:03.21 3x3 single - Melbourne Cube Days 2016



Spoiler: Video










 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 R D' F' L B2 F2 U2 F D' L' F L' U F

y x' // inspection
y R2 D' y L2 D R y L D y L2 x2 y' z l2 z R2 // cross
x2' y2' R' U2 R y L U2 L' y U' R U' R' // 1st pair
y2' R' U' R U y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y2 R U2 R' U' y L U' L' U L' U2 L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
y R' U' R U' y2 L' U' L // 4th pair
F (R U R' U')2 F' // EO
y' R U R' U R U2 R' // CO
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // CP
y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	123.21	87	0.71	135	1.10	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	87.10	54	0.62	92	1.06		F2L/Total	70.7%	62.1%	68.1%
LL	36.11	33	0.91	43	1.19		LL/Total	29.3%	37.9%	31.9%

Cross+1	41.90	24	0.57	45	1.07		Cross+1/F2L	48.1%	44.4%	48.9%
OLS	24.64	28	1.14	34	1.38		OLS/Total	20.0%	32.2%	25.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' U2 L2 F2 U2 R D' F' L B2 F2 U2 F D' L' F L' U F

y x' // inspection
y R2' D' y L' L' x y' R x' z R y L D y L2' x2' y' z l' l' z R2 // cross
(x' z) x' y' R' U R R' U R y L U U L' y' d d U R U' R' // 1st pair
y' y' R' U' R U y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y2' R U U R' U' y L U' L' y' U y' R' U' U' R y U' y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y2' U' U y' R' U' R y U' y L' U' L // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' F R U R' U' F' // EO
y' R U R' U R U U R' // CO
y' y' y R U R' U' R' y L y' R R U' R' U' R U R' y L' // CP
y2' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Ianwubby (Nov 7, 2016)

Reconstruction of my new 16.05 PB

F R2 F' R2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F' R' F' L2 B2 U' L D2 L2 F2

z2 // inspection
L R' B' U' R2 // cross
y' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' y L' U L // 1st pair
y2 U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
y' f R U R' U' f' y f R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' F' // 2LOLL
U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL

61 moves / 16.056 seconds = 3.799 TPS


----------



## Brest (Nov 29, 2016)

*Kim Jokinen* - 7.24 3x3 single - Finnish Championship 2016



Spoiler: Video










 F2 R2 B' F R2 F R' D' U2 B2 F D' L' R D L2 R' U2

x2 // inspection
D' R2' F' D F // cross
d' U' R U' R' // 1st pair
d d R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' U' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
U U' L' U R' z R2 U R' U' R2 U D R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.24	54	7.46	61	8.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.03	31	7.69	36	8.93		F2L/Total	55.7%	57.4%	59.0%
LL	3.21	23	7.17	25	7.79		LL/Total	44.3%	42.6%	41.0%

Cross+1	1.63	9	5.52	10	6.13		Cross+1/F2L	40.4%	29.0%	27.8%
OLS	2.13	18	8.45	22	10.33		OLS/Total	29.4%	33.3%	36.1%
PLL	1.10	10	9.09	11	10.00		PLL/LL		34.3%	43.5%	44.0%
```


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 30, 2016)

a cool 3BLD solve
28.61 F2 D F2 U' B2 U L2 D2 R2 U' B' R' F2 D2 R' D2 U' B2 D' R2 F' 

[x:[M', U L' U']]
[z l' U':[M', U2]]
[z r' L' U':[M', U2]]
[z U':[U' M' U, L']]
R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2

r U R' U' r' F R F'
[R, U' L' U]
[R2 U2:[R' D R, U']]
[z' U R:[U2, R D' R']]
[r:[L U L', D2]]

I actually could've solve the last 3 cycles in one ZBLL alg F U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R U R' F', but that would be really hard to do in a real solve


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 30, 2016)

My only decent sniggle this week (sigh). On the second pair there were so many good options that I had like a 0.4 pause...

D2 R U B U D2 F L D L' D2 R' F2 U2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R U'
Z2
F’ B’ D F2 D2 F //Cross
L’ U L U’ L U L’ // 1st pair
R U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ // 2nd pair
U’ R’ U2 R d’ R U2 R’ // 3rd pair
U’ L U L’ U L U L’ // 4th pair
U’ R U R2 U’ R’ F R U R U’ F’ // OLLCP
U2 // AUF
49 moves/8.28 = 5.9 TPS


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 5, 2016)

Yunsu Nam 28.07 official feet single

Video

U' F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' R B' D' F R' U L2 B' U'

y2 R' R' F z R' R' z R' R'
z' z' B' B' R B R' x' y R' F y' B R'
x' y' R' F R' R' F F R' F
y' R B' B' R' B' R B R'
x' y' z R' x' y' R' B' R z' B R B' R'
x' F y F R' (F y') B R' R' y' R'
z y' R' B' B' R B R' B R B'

ACN



Spoiler: With double turns and stuff



y2 R2' F z R2' z R2'
z2' B2' R B R' x' y R' F y' B R'
x' y' R' F R2' F2 R' F
y' R B2' R' B' R B R'
x' y' z R' x' y' R' B' R z' B R B' R'
x' F y F R' (F y') B R2' y' R'
z y' R' B2' R B R' B R B'





Spoiler: As a hand solve



y2 x' R2' D F2 L2
U2 R U R' y R' F R F'
y U' R U2 R2 U' R
R U2 R' U' R U R'
y U' R' U' R y U R U' R'
y r U R' U R U2 r'
y R' U2 R U R' U R U'



Note: First 1.5 secs of video are missing, moves must be correct but execution is guessed.


----------



## Brest (Dec 12, 2016)

*Rami Sbahi* - 5.22 3x3 single - Shaker Fall 2016



Spoiler: Video










 D2 U2 B2 L F' R D2 U B R U2 R' F U2 L' B2 R U2

y x' // inspection
R2' D' r' // cross
U' R U' R' // 1st pair
y' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
R' U' F' U F R // OLL(CP)
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.22	39	7.47	43	8.24	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.15	33	7.95	37	8.92		F2L/Total	79.5%	84.6%	86.0%
LL	1.07	6	5.61	6	5.61		LL/Total	20.5%	15.4%	14.0%

Cross+1	1.02	7	6.86	7	6.86		Cross+1/F2L	24.6%	21.2%	18.9%
OLS	1.60	14	8.75	15	9.37		OLS/Total	30.7%	35.9%	34.9%
```


----------



## Ianwubby (Jan 6, 2017)

Reconstruction of my first ever sub-20 from way back in September

19.89 - L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' B' R U2 F' L' F L' F' L' D'

z2 y2 // inspection
R' U' F2 y2 F L' U' L F2 D2' // cross
y' R U2 R' U y R U' R' // first pair
y3' R U' R' y' R' U' R d2' L' U L // second pair
U R' U' R d' L' U L // third pair
R U' R' U' R U' R' // fourth pair
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
y U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL

59 HTM / 19.89 seconds = 2.97 TPS


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 6, 2017)

Gabriel 27.17

R' F2 U' F' L' U R2 U2 R' D' R' D2 R2 L U2 R U2 D2

y2 L' B' x' F' R' x' F // cross
y2 x B' z R B R' B z' R B' R' // first pair
x' y' z y' R B R' B2 L' B' L // second pair
B' R B R' z' B L' B' L // third pair
R B R' B z R' B' R // fourth pair
x' y' F x R B R' B' R B R' B' z' L' // OLL
B2 x' y2 x y B' R B' y F' R' F' R' F R F R2 // PLL

ACN

Forgot to do the double turns properly


----------



## Hammer (Jan 7, 2017)

Reconstruction of my recent 12.93 pb (My previous was 16.22 but i'm happy whenever i get a sub20)

Scramble: B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 R B' D' B D F' R' D' B2 L

Green cross: x' R' L' D' R' L2
First pair: U' L U L2 U' L
Second pair: y' R' U' R U' y R U R'
Third pair: U' y R U' R' U R U R'
Fourth pair: y U' R U' R'
OLL (CP): R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: Skip, no AUF
I realized that had i inserted the last pair with sledgehammer, it would have been an LL skip, but I'll take what i can get. By the way, I am practicing to be CN, i started on white and now i can do green as well
TPS: 38 moves (but 31 with cancellations), 12.93 seconds, 2.9389 TPS.


----------



## Brest (Feb 1, 2017)

*Michał Rzewuski* - 8.00 3x3 av5 - Santa Claus Cube Race 2016



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



F' R' U' B2 U2 F L' B U D' L2 F2 D2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F

y // inspection
D R L F' L' D R' F R D D // cross
U2 R' U' R U2' R' U R // 1st pair
u' U2 R U' R' D // 2nd pair
U L' U L U' F U' F' // 3rd pair
U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
U' R' M' r U' M U2' M' U' M' R' r U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.62	56	6.50	59	6.84	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.05	40	6.61	41	6.78		F2L/Total	70.2%	71.4%	69.5%
LL	2.57	16	6.23	18	7.00		LL/Total	29.8%	28.6%	30.5%

Cross+1	2.25	18	8.00	19	8.44		Cross+1/F2L	37.2%	45.0%	46.3%
OLS	1.60	15	9.38	15	9.38		OLS/Total	18.6%	26.8%	25.4%
PLL	0.86	7	8.14	9	10.47		PLL/LL		33.5%	43.8%	50.0%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



D2 F D2 L2 B U2 B' R2 F2 R2 U' L B' R2 U2 L R' U L2 D F

z2 // inspection
R' D' R L D // cross
y U L' U L U2' L U L' // 1st pair
y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L' U' L y' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U U R U' R' d R' U R // 4th pair
U' F R' F' r U R U' r' // OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.45	59	6.98	63	7.46	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.42	33	6.09	37	6.83		F2L/Total	64.1%	55.9%	58.7%
LL	3.03	26	8.58	26	8.58		LL/Total	35.9%	44.1%	41.3%

Cross+1	2.08	13	6.25	14	6.73		Cross+1/F2L	38.4%	39.4%	37.8%
OLS	2.37	17	7.17	18	7.59		OLS/Total	28.0%	28.8%	28.6%
PLL	1.07	15	14.02	15	14.02		PLL/LL		35.3%	57.7%	57.7%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



B2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R' D2 F R' U' L' B' F U R' D F'

y x' // inspection
l F' D R' U L D // cross
U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U R' U2' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U' r U2' R' U' R U' r' // OLL(CP)
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M' U U' M' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.94	54	6.80	57	7.18	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.17	35	6.77	38	7.35		F2L/Total	65.1%	64.8%	66.7%
LL	2.77	19	6.86	19	6.86		LL/Total	34.9%	35.2%	33.3%

Cross+1	2.24	11	4.91	11	4.91		Cross+1/F2L	43.3%	31.4%	28.9%
OLS	1.83	16	8.74	17	9.29		OLS/Total	23.0%	29.6%	29.8%
PLL	1.37	10	7.30	10	7.30		PLL/LL		49.5%	52.6%	52.6%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



B U L U' D2 B L2 D' B' R F' R2 D2 R2 L2 B U2 F' B' D2

y2 x // inspection
D R U x' U' R U R // cross
U U L' U' L U' L' U L // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U y L' U L // 2nd pair
R U2' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U y L' U L // 4th pair
U2' R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
U R' M' r U' M U2' M' U' M2' U2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.25	51	7.03	56	7.72	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.63	32	6.91	36	7.78		F2L/Total	63.9%	62.7%	64.3%
LL	2.62	19	7.25	20	7.63		LL/Total	36.1%	37.3%	35.7%

Cross+1	2.26	15	6.64	17	7.52		Cross+1/F2L	48.8%	46.9%	47.2%
OLS	2.27	14	6.17	15	6.61		OLS/Total	31.3%	27.5%	26.8%
PLL	0.80	7	8.75	8	10.00		PLL/LL		30.5%	36.8%	40.0%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



F2 L' U R' F2 B' L2 D F R' U2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 L U2 L

y x2 // inspection
U' l U x' L D' // cross
y' R U2' R' U R U' U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y2 U R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U2' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLL(CP)
U R' M' r U' M U2' M' U' M2' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.62	59	7.74	65	8.53	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.38	40	7.43	45	8.36		F2L/Total	70.6%	67.8%	69.2%
LL	2.24	19	8.48	20	8.93		LL/Total	29.4%	32.2%	30.8%

Cross+1	2.48	17	6.85	19	7.66		Cross+1/F2L	46.1%	42.5%	42.2%
OLS	1.67	17	10.18	18	10.78		OLS/Total	21.9%	28.8%	27.7%
PLL	0.71	7	9.86	8	11.27		PLL/LL		31.7%	36.8%	40.0%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.00	57	7.16	62	7.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.32	36	6.76	40	7.51		F2L/Total	66.5%	62.8%	64.9%
LL	2.68	21	7.96	22	8.08		LL/Total	33.5%	37.2%	35.1%

Cross+1	2.27	14	6.03	15	6.47		Cross+1/F2L	42.6%	38.0%	36.7%
OLS	1.96	17	8.52	18	9.03		OLS/Total	24.4%	29.1%	28.6%
PLL	1.05	11	10.16	11	10.48		PLL/LL		39.2%	50.0%	50.8%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.98	56	7.00	60	7.52	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.33	36	6.75	39	7.39		F2L/Total	66.8%	64.5%	65.7%
LL	2.65	20	7.48	21	7.79		LL/Total	33.2%	35.5%	34.3%

Cross+1	2.26	15	6.54	16	7.07		Cross+1/F2L	42.4%	41.1%	40.6%
OLS	1.95	16	8.11	17	8.52		OLS/Total	24.4%	28.3%	27.7%
PLL	0.96	9	9.56	10	10.40		PLL/LL		36.4%	46.5%	48.5%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.25	51	7.74	56	8.53[/COLOR]

F2L	4.63	32	7.43	36	8.36
LL	2.24	16	8.58	18	8.93

Cross+1	2.08	11	8.00	11	8.44
OLS	1.60	14	10.18	15	10.78
PLL	0.71	7	14.02	8	14.02
```


----------



## Brest (Feb 3, 2017)

*Bill Wang* - 6.04 3x3 av12 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U F2 D' R U' B F R' B' F' L' F' R2

y' x' // inspection
L D' F' L2' D' R U R' U' R D' // Xcross
U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U R' d R' U' R2 // 3rd pair
U' R' d R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U' U' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R // OLL
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.01	56	9.32	58	9.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STMETM[/B]
F2L	3.17	33	10.41	34	10.73		F2L/Total	52.7%	58.9%	58.6%
LL	2.84	23	8.10	24	8.45		LL/Total	47.3%	41.1%	41.4%

Cross+1	1.10	11	10.00	11	10.00		Cross+1/F2L	34.7%	33.3%	32.4%
OLS	2.20	20	9.09	21	9.55		OLS/Total	36.6%	35.7%	36.2%
PLL	0.93	12	12.90	12	12.90		PLL/LL		32.7%	52.2%	50.0%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' U' R2 D R' D B L F U' B L F' U2

y2 x // inspection
U' R' U r' D L // cross
U' L' U L U L' U' L // 1st pair
U R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' U R U' R' U R U' R' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' F R' F' R M' U R U' r' // COLL
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.30	62	9.84	64	10.16	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.27	40	12.23	41	12.54		F2L/Total	51.9%	64.5%	64.1%
LL	3.03	22	7.26	23	7.59		LL/Total	48.1%	35.5%	35.9%

Cross+1	1.20	14	11.67	14	11.67		Cross+1/F2L	36.7%	35.0%	34.1%
OLS	2.57	17	6.61	18	7.00		OLS/Total	40.8%	27.4%	28.1%
PLL	0.90	11	12.22	11	12.22		PLL/LL		29.7%	50.0%	47.8%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



F2 L B2 L D2 L' D2 U2 L' D2 B' U B2 L' R F2 U2 L' R'

y' // inspection
D' R' y' R2 // cross
U2' R' U R' U' R2 // 1st pair
U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y2' U R U R2' U2' R // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U x' R U R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' x // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.46	59	9.13	64	9.91	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.40	33	9.71	36	10.59		F2L/Total	52.6%	55.9%	56.3%
LL	3.06	26	8.50	28	9.15		LL/Total	47.4%	44.1%	43.8%

Cross+1	0.97	9	9.28	10	10.31		Cross+1/F2L	28.5%	27.3%	27.8%
OLS	2.31	21	9.09	23	9.96		OLS/Total	35.8%	35.6%	35.9%
PLL	0.93	12	12.90	12	12.90		PLL/LL		30.4%	46.2%	42.9%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



F D F L2 U B2 D2 R' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 B2 R2 U B2 L'

y' x' // inspection
F R' D2 R' u' // cross
U L' U L R' U R // 1st pair
L' U L U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y2' D R' U' R D' // 3rd pair
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' U' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.19	53	8.56	55	8.89	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.60	31	8.61	33	9.17		F2L/Total	58.2%	58.5%	60.0%
LL	2.59	22	8.49	22	8.49		LL/Total	41.8%	41.5%	40.0%

Cross+1	1.67	11	6.59	12	7.19		Cross+1/F2L	46.4%	35.5%	36.4%
OLS	1.63	15	9.20	15	9.20		OLS/Total	26.3%	28.3%	27.3%
PLL	0.96	14	14.58	13	13.54		PLL/LL		37.1%	63.6%	59.1%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



D2 F' D' B L2 B2 U2 R' F' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U' L'

z2 // inspection
U' R' U F2 D2 F2 U' F // cross
U R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U2 (R U' R' U)2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2' R' U R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' U y' R' U R // 4th pair
U' L' U2 L U L' U L R U2' R' U' R U' R' U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.77	59	8.71	62	9.16	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.61	43	9.33	46	9.98		F2L/Total	68.1%	72.9%	74.2%
LL	2.16	16	7.41	16	7.41		LL/Total	31.9%	27.1%	25.8%

Cross+1	1.47	12	8.16	12	8.16		Cross+1/F2L	31.9%	27.9%	26.1%
OLS	3.07	12	3.91	13	4.23		OLS/Total	45.3%	20.3%	21.0%
ZBLL	1.27	14	11.02	14	11.02		ZBLL/LL		58.8%	87.5%	87.5%
```






Spoiler: 6th solve



F2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' D' L F' U2 B U' F' R' F

y x2 // inspection
D r U x' U' R2 // cross
U' L U L2' U' L // 1st pair
y R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
R' U2 R U' x' R U' l' B // 4th pair
U' U' R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL(CP)
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.47	52	9.51	58	10.60	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.96	29	9.80	33	11.15		F2L/Total	54.1%	55.8%	56.9%
LL	2.51	23	9.16	25	9.96		LL/Total	45.9%	44.2%	43.1%

Cross+1	1.10	11	10.00	12	10.91		Cross+1/F2L	37.2%	37.9%	36.4%
OLS	2.14	19	8.88	22	10.28		OLS/Total	39.1%	36.5%	37.9%
PLL	0.63	11	17.46	11	17.46		PLL/LL		25.1%	47.8%	44.0%
```






Spoiler: 7th solve



B2 L2 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 U2 R D' L2 D2 L D2 U B R' B' L2

y2 z // inspection
U' r' R' U' R U D2 F L2' // Xcross
U D R U' R' u' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U2 F U' F' // 3rd pair
U2 R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' R R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.73	55	9.60	56	9.77	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.93	30	10.24	30	10.24		F2L/Total	51.1%	54.5%	53.6%
LL	2.80	25	8.93	26	9.29		LL/Total	48.9%	45.5%	46.4%

Cross+1	1.13	9	7.96	9	7.96		Cross+1/F2L	38.6%	30.0%	30.0%
OLS	1.40	17	12.14	17	12.14		OLS/Total	24.4%	30.9%	30.4%
PLL	1.34	15	11.19	15	11.19		PLL/LL		47.9%	60.0%	57.7%
```






Spoiler: 8th solve



F B' R U' F' U2 D2 R' D R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 D2

x y // inspection
D L' F' R' u R' // cross
F' U' F U' R U R' y U' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U' R U' U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U2 (R U' R' U)2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' U R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.60	81	10.66	87	11.45	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.75	45	9.47	51	10.74		F2L/Total	62.5%	55.6%	58.6%
LL	2.85	36	12.63	36	12.63		LL/Total	37.5%	44.4%	41.4%

Cross+1	2.38	21	8.82	23	9.66		Cross+1/F2L	50.1%	46.7%	45.1%
OLS	1.80	24	13.33	25	13.89		OLS/Total	23.7%	29.6%	28.7%
PLL	1.33	21	15.79	21	15.79		PLL/LL		46.7%	58.3%	58.3%
```






Spoiler: 9th solve



R D2 L2 U F B U2 L' B' L2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 U'

y' // inspection
r' U' F2 R' F // cross
U R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' U y R U' R' // 2nd pair
d R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R' U' R U y r U R' U' r' R // OLL
U R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.90	60	10.17	65	11.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.29	35	10.64	38	11.55		F2L/Total	55.8%	58.3%	58.5%
LL	2.61	25	9.58	27	10.34		LL/Total	44.2%	41.7%	41.5%

Cross+1	1.09	11	10.09	11	10.09		Cross+1/F2L	33.1%	31.4%	28.9%
OLS	2.17	17	7.83	20	9.22		OLS/Total	36.8%	28.3%	30.8%
PLL	0.97	15	15.46	15	15.46		PLL/LL		37.2%	60.0%	55.6%
```






Spoiler: 10th solve



R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 U' L B F2 U' B2 F' R2 U2 F2 R

x // inspection
L U R2' D' R L U L' D // Xcross
L' U L U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R U' R2' // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2' U' R' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.97	58	9.72	58	9.72	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.72	30	11.03	30	11.03		F2L/Total	45.6%	51.7%	51.7%
LL	3.25	28	8.62	28	8.62		LL/Total	54.4%	48.3%	48.3%

Cross+1	1.06	9	8.49	9	8.49		Cross+1/F2L	39.0%	30.0%	30.0%
OLS	1.83	18	9.84	18	9.84		OLS/Total	30.7%	31.0%	31.0%
PLL	1.33	15	11.28	15	11.28		PLL/LL		40.9%	53.6%	53.6%
```






Spoiler: 11th solve



R2 D2 B' L' D' F D' F2 D' B2 L F2 L' F2 L B2 R' F2 U2 D2

y' x' // inspection
R D' R2' U F L D' D' R2 // Xcross
U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U L' U L // 4th pair
U' U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.58	54	9.68	56	10.04	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.71	24	8.86	26	9.59		F2L/Total	48.6%	44.4%	46.4%
LL	2.87	30	10.45	30	10.45		LL/Total	51.4%	55.6%	53.6%

Cross+1	1.35	8	5.93	9	6.67		Cross+1/F2L	49.8%	33.3%	34.6%
OLS	1.50	15	10.00	15	10.00		OLS/Total	26.9%	27.8%	26.8%
PLL	1.13	17	15.04	17	15.04		PLL/LL		39.4%	56.7%	56.7%
```






Spoiler: 12th solve



F2 R' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R' F L' D2 R' D L R U' B L

y // inspection
D2 F' L2' D' U' R' // cross
U y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U' R' d R' U' R2 // 2nd pair
U' R' U' L' U' L d R U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2' R' U' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.38	47	8.74	48	8.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.53	32	9.07	33	9.35		F2L/Total	65.6%	68.1%	68.8%
LL	1.85	15	8.11	15	8.11		LL/Total	34.4%	31.9%	31.3%

Cross+1	1.46	10	6.85	11	7.53		Cross+1/F2L	41.4%	31.3%	33.3%
OLS	1.91	4	2.09	4	2.09		OLS/Total	35.5%	8.5%	8.3%
ZBLL	1.01	13	12.87	13	12.87		ZBLL/LL		54.6%	86.7%	86.7%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.04	57	9.41	60	9.87	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.27	33	10.04	35	10.62		F2L/Total	54.1%	57.7%	58.2%
LL	2.77	24	8.66	25	8.98		LL/Total	45.9%	42.3%	41.8%

Cross+1	1.21	11	8.65	11	8.98		Cross+1/F2L	37.2%	32.0%	31.4%
OLS	2.08	17	8.21	18	8.74		OLS/Total	34.5%	30.1%	30.5%
PLL	1.04	14	13.09	14	12.99		PLL/LL		37.5%	56.7%	54.2%
```


```
Mean (12/12)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.11	58	9.49	61	9.96	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.41	34	9.89	36	10.53		F2L/Total	55.8%	58.2%	59.0%
LL	2.70	24	8.98	25	9.25		LL/Total	44.2%	41.8%	41.0%

Cross+1	1.33	11	8.51	12	8.95		Cross+1/F2L	39.0%	33.6%	33.2%	
OLS	2.04	17	8.11	18	8.60		OLS/Total	33.4%	28.6%	28.9%
PLL	1.06	14	13.35	14	13.28		PLL/LL		39.3%	58.4%	56.3%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.38	47	10.66	48	11.45[/COLOR]

F2L	2.71	24	12.23	26	12.54
LL	1.85	15	12.63	15	12.63

Cross+1	0.97	8	11.67	9	11.67
OLS	1.40	4	13.33	4	13.89
PLL	0.63	11	17.46	11	17.46
```



Spoiler: Notes



Statistics
• generally time measurements are taken from the end of the previous step to the end of the current step

• *Total* is the total solve - timed from timer start to timer stop

• *F2L* is the first two layers (including cross) - timed from timer start to end of 4th pair
• *LL* is the last layer - timed from end of 4th pair to timer stop

• *Cross+1* is the cross and first pair (and/or Xcross) - timed from timer start to end of 1st pair
• *F2L-1* is the cross and first three pairs - timed from timer start to end of 3rd pair
• *OLS* is the last slot (4th pair) and orientation of the last layer - timed from end of 3rd pair to end of OLL
• *PLL* is the permutation of last layer - timed from the frame before the first move to the frame after the last move (does not include any pre- or post-AUF/rotations)

where applicable:
• ZBLL / OLLCP / EPLL / ELL stats replace PLL
• OLS stats include ZBLL / OLLCP / COLL (as this is when orientation is solved)


----------



## Brest (Feb 28, 2017)

*Kian Mansour* - 7.87 3x3 av5 - Montreal Open Winter 2017



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



U2 L2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L R2 F D' U' R F' U2 L' D U2 B' L2

y // inspection
D' U' R' U' R b' S' // Lblock
U r' U' R' F // Lpair
R U U' U' R U2' R' U' // Rblock
R2 U R' U R U r' // Rpair
U R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL
U' M U' M' // EO
U' M' U2' M' U M2' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.69	48	6.24	49	6.37	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	2.28	12	5.26	12	5.26		Lblock/F2B	50.8%	46.2%	44.4%
Rblock	2.21	14	6.33	15	6.79		Rblock/F2B	49.2%	53.8%	55.6%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.49	26	5.79	27	6.01		F2B/Total	58.4%	54.2%	55.1%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.73	12	6.94	12	6.94		CMLL/Total	22.5%	25.0%	24.5%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	1.47	10	6.80	10	6.80		LSE/Total	19.1%	20.8%	20.4%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.20	22	6.88	22	6.88		L10P/Total	41.6%	45.8%	44.9%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 L R2 U' B' R B2 R' F2 R' D2 U2

x y2 // inspection
r' F // Lblock
R' D' R D // Lpair
r' U R' U' R' U' M' R' U' R // missed block
U2' M U2' r U R' // Rblock
R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' // CMLL
R' U M' M' M U' R // Rpair
M' U2' M' U' M' U' M U' M' // EO
U' M2' U' U' U' U' M2' U2' M2' // UL/UR
U' M' U2' (x y2') R r' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.80	58	4.92	64	5.42	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	0.95	6	6.32	6	6.32		Lblock/F2B	18.9%	16.2%	15.8%
Rblock	4.08	31	7.60	32	7.84		Rblock/F2B	81.1%	83.8%	84.2%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	5.03	37	7.36	38	7.55		F2B/Total	42.6%	63.8%	59.4%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.96	11	5.61	11	5.61		CMLL/Total	16.6%	19.0%	17.2%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	4.81	10	2.08	15	3.12		LSE/Total	40.8%	17.2%	23.4%[/COLOR]
L10P	6.77	21	3.10	26	3.84		L10P/Total	57.4%	36.2%	40.6%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 B2 L U2 L F2 U2 F D B F' U2 B F2 L U2 L U2

y' x' // inspection
r' U2 R u' // Lblock
M U M' F' // Lpair
U' R U R U R U R' // Rblock
U' M' M' U2' r' U r // Rpair
U2' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2' R U R' U R // CMLL
U M' U' M // EO
U' M' U2' M U' // UL/UR
U2' M' U2' M' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.45	49	6.58	50	6.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.44	8	5.56	8	5.56		Lblock/F2B	39.2%	36.4%	34.8%
Rblock	2.23	14	6.28	15	6.73		Rblock/F2B	60.8%	63.6%	65.2%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	3.67	22	5.99	23	6.27		F2B/Total	49.3%	44.9%	46.0%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.84	14	7.61	14	7.61		CMLL/Total	24.7%	28.6%	28.0%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	1.94	13	6.70	13	6.70		LSE/Total	26.0%	26.5%	26.0%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.78	27	7.14	27	7.14		L10P/Total	50.7%	55.1%	54.0%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



B2 D R2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 U L B' F2 D' U' B2 F2 R' U' F' R2

y2 // inspection
U' r' U R' U F // Lblock
r' U2' r B' // Lpair
r U' R' U R' M' U2' M r' U' // Rblock
R2 U' R' U2' R U r' // Rpair
R' U' R U' R' U2' R2 U R' U R U2' R' // CMLL
U' M' U M' // EO
U' M2' // UL/UR
U2' U' M U2' M' U' U' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.48	51	6.01	53	6.25	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	2.07	10	4.83	10	4.83		Lblock/F2B	48.5%	37.0%	37.0%
Rblock	2.20	17	7.73	17	7.73		Rblock/F2B	51.5%	63.0%	63.0%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.27	27	6.32	27	6.32		F2B/Total	50.4%	52.9%	50.9%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.47	13	8.84	13	8.84		CMLL/Total	17.3%	25.5%	24.5%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	2.74	11	4.01	13	4.74		LSE/Total	32.3%	21.6%	24.5%[/COLOR]
L10P	4.21	24	5.70	26	6.18		L10P/Total	49.6%	47.1%	49.1%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 D L2 D' B' U2 F U' B' L F L2 U' R

z // inspection
r' u B // Lblock
R M F // Lpair
r' U r R U M U2' R U' R' // Rblock
U r' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R // Rpair
R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL
U M U' M' // EO
U' // UL/UR
U2' M U2' r' R // EP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.36	44	5.98	45	6.11	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.39	6	4.32	6	4.32		Lblock/F2B	32.4%	21.4%	21.4%
Rblock	2.90	22	7.59	22	7.59		Rblock/F2B	67.6%	78.6%	78.6%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.29	28	6.53	28	6.53		F2B/Total	58.3%	63.6%	62.2%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.20	7	5.83	7	5.83		CMLL/Total	16.3%	15.9%	15.6%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	1.87	9	4.81	10	5.35		LSE/Total	25.4%	20.5%	22.2%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.07	16	5.21	17	5.54		L10P/Total	41.7%	36.4%	37.8%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]					
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.87	49.33	6.27	50.67	6.44	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.93	10.00	5.18	10.00	5.18		Lblock/F2B	46.6%	40.0%	39.0%
Rblock	2.21	15.00	6.78	15.67	7.08		Rblock/F2B	53.4%	60.0%	61.0%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.14	25.00	6.03	25.67	6.19		F2B/Total	52.6%	50.7%	50.7%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.68	13.00	7.74	13.00	7.74		CMLL/Total	21.3%	26.4%	25.7%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	2.05	11.33	5.53	14.33	6.99		LSE/Total	26.0%	23.0%	28.3%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.73	24.33	6.52	25.00	6.70		L10P/Total	47.4%	49.3%	49.3%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.56	50.00	5.84	52.20	6.10	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.63	8.40	5.17	8.40	5.17		Lblock/F2B	37.4%	30.0%	29.4%
Rblock	2.72	19.60	7.20	20.20	7.42		Rblock/F2B	62.6%	70.0%	70.6%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.35	28.00	6.44	28.60	6.57		F2B/Total	50.8%	56.0%	54.8%[/COLOR]
											
CMLL	1.64	11.40	6.95	11.40	6.95		CMLL/Total	19.2%	22.8%	21.8%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	2.57	10.60	4.13	12.20	4.75		LSE/Total	30.0%	21.2%	23.4%[/COLOR]
L10P	4.21	22.00	5.23	23.60	5.61		L10P/Total	49.2%	44.0%	45.2%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.36	44	6.58	45	6.71[/COLOR]

Lblock	0.95	6	6.32	6	6.32
Rblock	2.20	14	7.73	15	7.84
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	3.67	22	7.36	23	7.55[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.20	7	8.84	7	8.84
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	1.47	10	7.59	10	7.59[/COLOR]
L10P	3.07	16	7.14	17	7.14
```


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 28, 2017)

Sebastian Weyer's 4x4x4 25.96 average WR (Frankfurt Cube Days 2017, 4x4x4 combined first round)



Spoiler: (24.40)



/* Scramble */
B2 U' B2 R U R' U2 R2 F' D L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 Uw2 B D2 R2 B2 R' Fw2 Rw2 F' U2 R2 F' L' D F' Uw2 Rw2 B' Uw Fw U' Rw2 U2 R' Uw' Rw y'

/* Solve */
z // insp
u' 3r' U l' U l F r' y2 // white centres
L' u' U' l' U2 l // yellow centres
(z x') L' 3l U' (r2' x) 3r U' x' D U r 3r' D' // 3 cross dedges
3r3 U L2' l2 U r2' // red centres
3r U2 r2 U r2' 3r r' U2 r // green centres
U r U' r2' 3r U2 r // last two centres
U l R2' U' R U l' U // cross
(y' x') D u' U R U' R' y' F R' F' R y' U' R U' R' u // 3 dedges
U' F R' F' R u' U F R' F' R u // 2 dedges
U3' F R' F' R d R U' R' d' // 3 dedges
y U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // first slot
L U L' U L U L' // second slot
y' U R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // third slot
y' U' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // last slot
U 3r U R' U R U2 3r' // OLL
U' (y2 x) R' U R' D2' R U' R' D2' R2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

145 OBTM, 5.94 tps.





Spoiler: 28.40



/* Scramble */
R2 U2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 F U D' L B' U2 D L2 D2 R' L Rw2 Uw2 B' L' B U2 Fw2 L F' Uw2 R B F2 Uw' R2 F U2 B' Fw' Rw' Uw2 D2 F R2 B2 y' z2

/* Solve */
y2 z // insp
D' (r2' x) U' l D' (r2 x') U l' (R2 x') // white centres
u2 y' l' U2 l // yellow centres
(z x') R U' (r2 x') U x' U x' U2 (r2' x) U L2 F' l' L U x // 3 cross dedges
3r2 U L' l U r' 3r // blue centres
r U (r2' x) // red centres
L U r' 3r U' L' (r2 x') U2' r' // last two centres
r U R' U' r' 3r U' // cross
(y' x') R U' R' u' U F R' F' R y' R U' R' y' U' R U' R' u // 3 dedges
U' F R' F' R u' U R U' R' u // 2 dedges
R U R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // 2 dedges
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // first slot
U y' R U2 R' U' F U' F' // second slot
U' R U' R' U' L U' L' // third slot
U R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // last slot
U' r U2 x r U2 r U2' r' U2 l U2 l' B2' l U2 r' U2' r' // OLL parity
U 3r' U' 3r R' U' R U 3r' U 3r // OLL
U u2 r2 U2 r2 R2' U2 r2 u2 // PLL parity
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

183 OBTM, 6.44 tps.





Spoiler: (30.63)



/* Scramble */
L D' R D2 F' U2 F' R' B L2 U' F2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 D R' D2 R' Fw2 R2 B2 U2 Fw2 R' Fw' B D2 Fw' U2 R Uw' R2 Fw Rw' Uw' R2 Uw' z2

/* Solve */
y' x // insp
l u2 y' D2' (r2 x') U r' R2 // yellow centres
u2 y' U2 r U2' r' // white centres
(z' x') L U' l D' U x' U' (r2' x) L' U L3 F' l' L' U // 3 cross dedges
(L2 x) U2' L' l U' l' L // red centres
U l F' l' x L2 (l2' x') U2' r2 // green centres
U2' L' l U r' // last two centres
U' r' R U' R U r U L' // cross
(y' x') u' U' F R' F' R U' y' F R' F' R U2 y' R U' R' u // 3 dedges
R U' R' u' F R' F' R u // 2 dedges
U' R U R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // 2 dedges
y' U' R' U R U R U R' // first slot
U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R // second slot
y2' U' y U' R U R' L' U' L // third slot
y' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // last slot
r U2 x r U2 r U2' r' U2 l U2 l' B2' l U2 r' U2' r' // OLL parity
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' u2 r2 U2 r2 R2' U2 r2 u2 // PLL parity
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

178 OBTM, 5.81 tps.





Spoiler: 24.90



/* Scramble */
U2 R2 F2 D R2 D F2 D' U B' U F2 U2 F D L D R B' Uw2 Rw2 R U' Rw2 U' Fw2 B2 L F2 L2 U' B2 Fw U2 R D2 Fw' F2 Rw D2 Rw' F' Uw Rw2 L' y' z2

/* Solve */
y z // insp
D' r U' r' F x' U' l' // white centres
y' r U2 r' // yellow centres
z R U' r2 B F' r2 3r2' D' x2 L l2' L3 U // 3 cross dedges
(L2' x') 3r' r U' l' L U // green centres
r U' L' l U' l (x U') L' l U' l' // orange centres
L2 F' L' r U' r' U L l' U2 // last two centres
R2 U R' U' r x' L' U (x' L2') // cross
z' u' L' U L y2' U' R U' R' y' R U' R' u // 3 dedges
U' R U' R' u' U2 R U' R' u // 2 dedges
U2' R U' R' u' U2 R U' R' u // 3 dedges
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // first slot
y' (U2 y') R' U' R U' F U' F' // second slot
U' R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // third slot
y U2 R U R' // last slot
U' r U2 x r U2 r U2' r' U2 l U2 l' B2' l U2 r' U2' r' // OLL parity
U R U R' U' 3r R' U R U' 3r' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

165 OBTM, 6.63 tps.





Spoiler: 24.58



/* Scramble */
L F R' B2 U2 L' F' D' F2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 F2 D L2 F D' Rw2 L2 F' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 L2 D' F R' Fw Uw2 D2 Rw U2 Fw' y' z2

/* Solve */
y z // insp
u' l L u y' // yellow centres
r U2 r' y2 F2 u' U' l' U2 l // white centres
z' L U' l' U x 3r U x' l U l' x U' // 3 cross dedges
x 3r U2' r' 3r U' 3r U3 r' U' 3r r' U' L F' l' U r' U2' r2 // blue, orange centres
U' 3r' r U r' // last two centres
(x z') u' U' F R' F' R u D' R' D2' // cross
u' U R U' R' U y' R U' R' y u // 1 dedge
R U R' u' y' U' y' R U' R' L' U L d // 1 dedge
R U' R' u' U2 R U' R' u // 2 dedges
U2' F R' F' R u' U R U' R' u // 3 dedges
R U' R2' U2 R U' y' R' U R // first slot
U' D R U' R' 3u' // second slot
(U y') U y' R' U R U' R' U R // third slot
y U2 R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' // last slot
U R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' 3l' U R' D2' R U' R' D2' (R2 x') U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

156 OBTM, 6.35 tps.


----------



## Ianwubby (Mar 7, 2017)

Reconstruction of my new 12.22 3x3 single:

R L2 D2 F' D' L D B' U R' U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U' // scramble
x2 y2 // inspection
L F' L2 R' y R' D2 // cross
R U' R' U2 R U R' // F2L-1
L' U2 L y' U' R U R' // F2L-2
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-3
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-4
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

59 moves / 12.22 seconds = 4.83 TPS

My old 12.94 solve was 44 moves, so a terrible, _terrible_ TPS. Now if I can just get a 44 move solve with this TPS...


----------



## 4BLD (Mar 12, 2017)

Saturday Sub-WR ep 11 antoinecantin
Solve 1: 8.25
F2 D U' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 L' B L2 U' R F' R' U B2 F2
y2 z' F U' D' z' U F' z' U' R2 D2 //cross
z U' R U R' // F2L1
U U' U R U' z'//F2L2
U R' U' R2 U R' // F2L3
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R //F2L4
U R U2 R z' R U' z U2 R D' R2 U2 //ZBLL
42 HTM=5.10 TPS


----------



## efattah (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice 3x3 single today with CsTimer


Scramble: B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U2 L R B L' R F R' D' R

z2 U R2 U l U' R' // green face and CLL skip
M U2 M' // solve blue-red edge
D' M' D2 M // solve green-orange edge on D face
z x' L' U' M2 U // E2L pair
x2 r' U' M2 U r R // set up
M2 U' r' R' U M U' r2 U R2 // Waterman L6E Set 2 case 6C

Total 33 STM


----------



## Ianwubby (Mar 13, 2017)

12.88 best-on-cam:






D' B' L U2 D' F R F2 B2 R' D' R2 B2 U D B2 L2 D B2 L2 // scramble
z2 y' // inspection
U' R' F D2' R // cross
y2 L' U L R U2' R' U' F y U' L' // F2L-1
U' L' U2 L y' R' U' R // F2L-2
y L' U' L U L' U L U' L' U2 L R' U R // F2L-3
U y' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-4
U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R // OLL + PLL skip

52 HTM / 12.88 seconds = 4.04 HTPS


----------



## oyyq99999 (Mar 13, 2017)

*Jayden McNeill 29.354 ao5 video reconstruction*


Spoiler: video













Spoiler: 28.739



1. 28.739 F U2 D' Fw' B' R F Uw R L2 D2 B' R L Uw2 Rw' Fw2 F2 R' U' R' U2 R Fw Rw L R B D2 Uw' R2 U D2 Rw2 D' Fw' Rw' D Rw B'
z' y' // inspection
U2' Rw2' U' Rw U Rw // white center + yellow bar
R' // preserve WB edge
L Uw y' U Rw' F2 Rw z // yellow center
U Rw2 3Rw' U // WR
x2' U' 3Rw U Rw 3Rw2' U // WO
x' 3Rw' Rw U Rw' 3Rw2 U // WG and put it on yellow face
x L Rw U' Rw' U' Rw // orange center
R' 3Rw U' Rw U Rw' 3Rw U2' 3Rw2' U2' Rw U Rw' // red center
Rw2 U Rw2' U' Rw2 U' U' Rw2' // blue/green center
3Rw' U2 3Rw' // finish cross
Lw z' Uw' y // RB/YG
R U' R' y2 U U F R' F' R Uw' // RG
F R' F' R Uw // YO
U' U' F R' F' R Uw' // OG
U R U' R' Uw // YR/OB
// 3x3 phase
U' R U' R' L U' L' // wOG
U L' U U L R' F U F' R // wBR
U R' U' R U R' U' U' R // wGO
y' R' U R // wRG
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL


alg.cubing.net link


Spoiler: (36.574)



2. 36.574 Fw2 U2 D Uw2 Rw' L' Fw2 U' Uw D2 L Uw' U' F2 Fw' R U' R Rw' B2 Rw R Fw F U' F2 B' L' F' R2 B2 F D R' F D' F R2 Rw' F2
x // inspection
Rw' Fw2 // white center
Rw U2 Rw' R Uw' y Rw' F2 Rw z // yellow center
3Rw' U' x Rw U Rw' B // WB
x' R' B2' // WO
x2' U' U' Rw2 L U' // WR
x U' Rw' U Rw2 3Rw' U' // WG and put it on yellow face
R2' U Rw U' R 3Rw2' // green bar
Rw U Rw' U' Rw2 3Rw2' // green
U' 3Rw Rw' U' Rw 3Rw' // red bar
U' //preserve orange/blue bars
3Rw' U2' Rw2 U2' Rw2' // red
U2' Rw U2 Rw' //orange/blue
3Rw' U2 // finish cross
z' y' Uw U U y' Uw L' U L Uw' // YG
y U' R U' R' y y Uw2 // pseudo RG/OB
U' R U' R' Uw // OG/RG
U' F R' F' R Uw' // YR
R U' R' Uw // YO/RB
// 3x3 phase
U' U U R' U' U' R L' U L // wOB
y U' R' U R U' y L' U L // wRG
D2' R U R' U R U' R' D2'// wBR
U y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // wGO
3Rw U R' U R U' U' 3Rw' // OLL
U' U' U' 2R2 U2 2R2 Uw2 2R2 Uw2 // PLL parity
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL


alg.cubing.net link


Spoiler: (27.882)



3. 27.882 L D' L Rw F2 Uw B2 Uw2 Fw2 B L2 F2 R2 L' U2 Fw F' Rw L' Fw2 F D2 L' D2 Fw' U' Fw U' Fw' F D2 R Rw D2 Uw R F2 L Rw2 U2
z y // inspection
D' Rw // white center and yellow bar
F Rw U' Rw' U Rw U' U' Rw' // yellow center
x' z' x' U R U2 R U' Lw U x' // WR
Rw R' U' Rw' U' // WB
x' Rw 3Rw B // WG
3Rw' U' Lw' L U' // WO and put it on yellow face
3Rw' U Rw R' U R 3Rw2' U' Rw U Rw 3Rw2' // orange center and put the WO edge with it
Rw U2 Rw' 3Rw'// green center
U' Rw U' Rw' 3Rw U Rw' U2' Rw // red/blue centers
3Rw2' U2 // finish cross
Lw z' // YO
U R U' R' y R U' R' U' y R U' R' Uw' // RB/YR/YB edges
U' R U' R' Uw F R' F' R Uw' // OB/RG edges
U' R U' R' Uw R U R' F R' F' R Uw' // YG/OG edges
// 3x3 phase
y R U' U' R2' U' R // wOB
y' F U' F' // wBR
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // wRG
U' U' R' U R U' R' U R // wGO
U U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL


alg.cubing.net link


Spoiler: 30.014



4. 30.014 B2 F' D2 R' Rw U2 Uw' Fw2 R' B' Uw2 B L' U' L' Uw2 L D Rw B' D F D' U2 B' L U2 F2 R' Fw' D B' R F B2 Rw' B R' L' B2
x // inspection
Rw' Fw2 R2 Uw // white center + yellow bar
x' y z' U Rw' z' Rw' F2 Rw // yellow center
z Rw U // WB
x2' U2 R2 U' Rw' L' U // WO
D' // WR
x' 3Rw2' U Rw' 3Rw U' // WG and put it on yellow face
R' U' R 3Rw' 3Rw' U 3Rw' Rw U' Rw2' // red
3Rw2' Rw U' Rw' 3Rw U2' 3Rw2' U Rw2 U2' Rw2' // blue
U' Rw U Rw' 3Rw U' Rw' U2 Rw // orange/green
3Rw2' U2 L // finish cross
Lw z' F R' F' R U' y R U R' F R' F' U' R Uw' // YG/YR/YO
y' R U' R' Uw' F R' F' R Uw // OB/RB
F' U' F Uw' U' R U' R' Uw // OG/YB/RG
// 3x3 phase
U R' U R U' R' U' R // wGO
U' R U' R' U y' R' U R // wRG
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // wBR
y' U' R U R' U' U' R U' R' // wOB
U' U' R' U' R U R' U R z U' z' U R' U' R L U' // ZBLL


alg.cubing.net link


Spoiler: 29.309



5. 29.309 U2 L Fw U' R2 Rw2 L2 U2 L' D' Rw F' Fw2 U2 D2 B' R' D2 Uw2 U' L2 F' R2 U L2 U2 Fw B' U Uw F R2 L' Fw' R2 L2 D' R' L2 D2
z2 y // inspection
Uw R Uw' Fw // white center + yellow bar
R' // preserve WG
z x' U' Rw' z' Rw' F2 Rw // yellow
z x' L U' U' Rw2 3Rw D// WO
3Rw2' U' Rw2' Dw' Dw 3Rw U // WR
x' R2 U' Rw2' 3Rw' U' // WB and put it on yellow face
R' U' Rw // green
3Rw2' U Rw U Rw' 3Rw U2' 3Rw2' U2' Rw2 U2' Rw2' // red
U' Rw U' U' Rw' // orange/blue
R2' 3Rw U2 // finish cross
Lw z' U U' y R U' R' U' y R U' R' y Uw' // RG/OG/OB
U' F R' F' R Uw U2 R U' R' Uw' // RB/YG
U F R' F' R Uw U' R U' R' Uw'// YO/YR/YB
// 3x3 phase
U' L' U L U' y' R U' R' // wGO
U' R' U' U' R U R' U' R // wOB
y' R U' U' R' U2 L' U' L // wBR
R U' R' U R U R' // wRG
R U' U' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
U' R2 U R U U' U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // EPLL


alg.cubing.net link


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Mats Valk, 4x4x4 26.54 average (Belgian Winter 2017, 4x4x4 final)



Spoiler: 25.34



/* Scramble */
U B' L' U2 R' B2 D F U B R' F2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D Uw2 F' Uw2 D2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 U2 F U' D' F Rw F2 L2 B2 U' Rw Fw Uw Fw L R2 Fw B z2

/* Solve */
x // insp
d U2 x' R2' r2 (y' z) x' r // blue centres
R d' l' U2 l // green centres
z x' R U r U x' U U R U' r2' r 3r' D' R' r U r2 L U L' // 3 cross dedges
// yellow centres skip
U x' F' L' x' L' U r2 U' r2' // red centres
3r' r U2 // last two centres
(x' z') U U u' u R' U R2 U' R' u' D R' // cross
u' y' F' R' U' R F U' y' R U' R2' U R U' R U' R' u // 3 dedges
U' F R' F' R u' U' F R' F' R u // 2 dedges
U' R U' R' u' F F' R U' R' u // 3 dedges
D' L' U L D // first slot
U' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' U' R' U R // second slot
U' R U' R' y R' U' R // third slot
y' R U' // last slot
R2' F R y' R' U' R' U' R U R' U R // OLLCP
U' U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

136 BTM, 5.37 tps.





Spoiler: 29.29



/* Scramble */
B2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F U2 B D R B2 D2 R U2 D' B2 U F' Rw2 Uw2 B2 D2 F' Rw2 R L F' Rw2 Uw2 R Fw2 Uw' L
(L2) // misscramble
Fw2 Uw' R Fw Uw2 F' B Rw D' F2 z' y

/* Solve */
x' y // insp
l R2 u' u' y' U' r // green centres
y F' r U2 l' // blue centres
y' U' x U x r U' (r2' x) L2 U' x 3r' R U' (r2' x) U L // 3 cross dedges
3r' U' r2 r U' r' // red centres
3r' U 2L' U' l L' U' // yellow and orange bars
3r' U' U r U r' // white bar
U' r2 U' U' r' U' r' // finish centres
3r 3r 3r l (z' y') U R U' R' u' 3u R' // cross
3u' u' // 1 dedge
U' U' U' y U' R U' R' y' y' U' U' u' // 1 dedge
L' U L u 3d' R U' R' y' U F R' F' R u // 3 dedges
F R' F' R d' L' U L d // 3 dedges
U' U R U' R2' U' U' R U2' R' U R // first slot
y' R' U R // second slot
y' U R' U R U' R U R2' U' R // last two slots
U' r U2 x r U2 r U2' r' U2 l U' U' r' U2 r U' U' r' U2 r' // parity OLL
U' U' U r2' F2 U' U' R2' r2 U' U' F2 r2 // PLL parity
U' R U R' F' R U' U' R' U2 R' F R U R U2' R' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

150 BTM, 5.12 tps.





Spoiler: (29.99)



/* Scramble */
D' F2 L2 U F2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 F L B U B U2 F' U2 R' F' Rw2 Fw2 L U2 R' U Fw2 U R2 U2 L' Uw2 Fw L' U2 Fw2 L' B Rw Fw L' B F' U2 Fw' x2 y

/* Solve */
z y' // insp
(U' D) r (x z) r U' l // green centres
y' R u U' r U2 l' // blue centres
y' x' x x' x U' (B x') l D' x' U x F' l' L2 U' x (R2' x) U x' l' U U R U' l U // 3 cross dedges
L' U x' L' (U' x') L' r' U' U' 3r' r' // yellow centres
U' U' l2' L2 U L' l2 // orange centres
F' L' U r U2 // last two centres
x' z' U U R U' R' u' F D' // cross
u' // 1 dedge
U' y' R U' R2' U R U' y' U' u' // 1 dedge
U L' U L u 3d' U' R U' R' y' U' R U' R' u // 4 dedges
U' r' U' U F R' F' R U' R U 2R // 2 dedges
3d' (U D) R U' R' 3u' // first slot
U y' R U' R' U' R U R' U' F U' F' // second slot
U' y U' L' U L U' L' U' L // third slot
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // last slot
F R U' R' U' R R' R U R' F' // OLL
U' U' U' U' U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R D' U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

155 BTM, 5.17 tps.





Spoiler: (23.81)



/* Scramble */
L F2 D F' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 R' B' L' R' B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 R' Rw2 D Fw2 B' Uw2 D' R2 B Uw2 F U B' D' Rw' U' D' L' D' Uw F Rw U2 B2 R' Fw U x2

/* Solve */
x' y // insp
U D r // blue centres
L2' u' r U2 r' // green centres
(z x') U r2' D' x x' U2 l' (L2 x) U' 3l x 3l U r U' // 3 cross dedges
x' L 3r' x' F' L' U' (r2' x) (L2 x) l' L U' l' // red centres
L x x' U2 2L' U 2L' U2 l L2' l // yellow centres
U' r U2 // last two centres
x2' (z' y U') R' U R2 U' R' u' D R' D D // cross
u' U R U' R' 3d R U R' y' u // 4 dedges
U R U' R' y F R' F' R u' U' R U' R' u // 1 dedge
R U R' F R' F' R u' R U' R' d // 3 dedges
U U R U' R' U' F U' F' // first slot
R U' R2' U' R y' R' U' R // second slot
3d y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // third slot
U' U R' U' R U R' U' R // last slot
U' U R' F' 3r U' L' U2 3l // OLL
U' U' x z' R' U R' D D R U' R' D D R2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

137 BTM, 5.75 tps.





Spoiler: 24.98



/* Scramble */
D B2 R' B D' F2 R B R D L2 R2 D L2 U F2 B2 R2 U2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 D2 L' U Rw2 Fw2 R Fw2 Uw2 F2 U B R2 Fw' U D' L Fw' B2 Rw F2 Rw' F x2

/* Solve */
x' // insp
U r U r2 // blue centres
(y' z) R U' r' U // 1 cross dedge
x' x L y' x' U2 l' U2 l // green centres
(y' z) x x x x' 3r U' r' U' x x U r2 3r' U' // 2 cross dedges
x 3r 3r r2 U' r' // white centres
3r 3r U' L' l U l' (L2 x) r' U r U' r2' U' U' r // orange centres
U l L' r U2 l' // last two centres
L (z' y') u F R' F' R u' D R' // cross
u' // 1 dedge
U' R U' R' 3d R' U R y' R' U R U' U' R U' R' u // 3 dedges
U' R U' R' u' R U' R' u // 1 dedge
R U R' F R' F' R d' U L' U L d // 3 dedges
U L U' L' // first slot
U' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // second slot
R U R' U' F U F' // third slot
R U R' F R' F' R // last slot
U' U' R U R2' F' R U R U' R' U' F R U' R' // OLL
U' U' U R2 U R' x 3f' 3l U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F U' F2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

153 BTM, 6.12 tps.


----------



## 4BLD (Mar 23, 2017)

Vincent Wong Unofficial 7.70 OH solve 


Spoiler: Scramble



R2 U F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 R F2 U' B' F' R F D' L' F U'





Spoiler: Solve



z2
M' U' //first block
x U R' U' R2' U' r' R2 U2 R' U R U' U' R U' R' U' U' R U' r' //second block
R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL
U' M U M' U M2' U' M' U2 M //LSE


----------



## zhangcy (Mar 28, 2017)

my pb
7.37 B2 U F2 D' F2 U2 R' U2 F' D' R' F U2 B2 U' B' D
x2 D R D //CORSS
U' L U' L' Dw' R U' R' //F2L1
F U' F' R' U' R //F2L2
L' U2 L U' L' U L //F2L3
y' U' L' U L U' L' U' L //F2L4
U' R' U' F' U F R //OLL


----------



## 4BLD (Mar 30, 2017)

About time someone reconstructed this


Spoiler: VIDEO













Spoiler: 6.501



F R2 U2 B' L B2 R U F L2 D' B2 D F2 U L2 U' R2 U L2
z2 R U' F R D' R' y' R // cross
U' L' U L U'// F2L1
y U2' R U' R' y R U R'//F2L2
y' U R U R' y' U' R' U R U'//F2L3
y' R' U' R//F2L4
U L F' L' U' L U F L' L U' L' //OLL(CP)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' //EPLL
view at


> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F_R2_U2_B-_L_B2_R_U_F_L2_D-_B2_D_F2_U_L2_U-_R2_U_L2_&alg=z2_R_U-_F_R_D-_R-_y-_R_//_cross U-_L-_U_L_U-//_F2L1 y_U2-_R_U-_R-_y_R_U_R-//F2L2 y-_U_R_U_R-_y-_U-_R-_U_R_U-//F2L3 y-_R-_U-_R//F2L4 U_L_F-_L-_U-_L_U_F_L-_L_U-_L-_//OLL(CP) R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R_U_R_U-_R_U-_//EPLL


55 htm / 6.501= 8.46 tps





Spoiler: (6.381)



F2 U F2 D U F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 L R' U' R U2 R2 F L F R'
z2 x r' D' L' R' F R U R' //cross+F2L pair
y' U' R' U R //F2L1
y' L' U2 L U L' U' L //F2L2
U R U' R2'//F2L3
U' R U' R' U R// F2L4
U2 r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'//OLL
U' y' x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2//PLL
view at


> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F2_U_F2_D_U_F2_U-_R2_F2_L2_U2_L_R-_U-_R_U2_R2_F_L_F_R-_&alg=z2_x_r-_D-_L-_R-_F_R_U_R-_//cross&#2b;F2L_pair y-_U-_R-_U_R_//F2L1_ y-_L-_U2_L_U_L-_U-_L_//F2L2 U_R_U-_R2-//F2L3 U-_R_U-_R-_U_R//_F2L4 U2_r_U_r-_R_U_R-_U-_r_U-_r-//OLL U-_y-_x-_R_U-_R_D2_R-_U_R_D2_R2//PLL








Spoiler: (7.146)



L' F' U2 B' L2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R B' U F' D L2 F' D'
z2 y' x
U2' D' x' R' D2 R //cross
U' y' d' L' U L d' R' U R // F2L1
y' U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L //F2L2
U U2 R U' R' U' R U R' //F2L3
U' U' R' U' R U' R' U R //F2L4
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R R' R' U R U //2GLL
VIEW AT


> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=_L-_F-_U2_B-_L2_B-_D2_F2_L2_U2_F2_U2_R_B-_U_F-_D_L2_F-_D-_&alg=z2_y-_x_ U2-_D-_x-_R-_D2_R_//cross U-_y-_d-_L-_U_L_d-_R-_U_R_//_F2L1 y-_U-_L-_U_L_U-_L-_U_L_U-_L-_U_L_//F2L2_ U_U2_R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_//F2L3 U-_U-_R-_U-_R_U-_R-_U_R_//F2L4 U_R_U2_R-_U-_R_U-_R-_U2_R-_U2_R_U_R_R-_R-_U_R_U_//2GLL_








Spoiler: 6.829



U' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 U F2 L' D F' U B2 F' R U2 B2 L'
z2
R D r U R2 x' //cross
U R U' R' U L U L' //F2L1
U' y' R U' R2 U R //F2L2
y U2 R' U R U' R' U' R //F2L3
y' U R U R' y U' L' U L //F2L4
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //OLL
l2 U R U' l U2 r' U r U2 (x') U2 z2//PLL
view at


> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U-_L2_D-_B2_L2_U2_B2_U_L2_U_F2_L-_D_F-_U_B2_F-_R_U2_B2_L-_&alg=z2 R_D_r_U_R2_x-_//cross U_R_U-_R-_U_L_U_L-_//F2L1 U-_y-_R_U-_R2_U_R_//F2L2 y_U2_R-_U_R_U-_R-_U-_R_//F2L3 y-_U_R_U_R-_y_U-_L-_U_L_//F2L4 F_R_U_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U-_F-_//OLL l2_U_R_U-_l_U2_r-_U_r_U2_(x-)_U2_z2//PLL








Spoiler: 6.439



L2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' L D B' L' F D R' D' U2
x'
D r' F' D' R D' //cross
y' R U R' L' U L d' //F2L1
L' U L U' L' U L //F2L2
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R //F2L3
U2 U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U2' //F2L4
R' F R R' U' U R U R' U' F' U R //OLL
U' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U2 //PLL
view at


> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_D-_L2_U-_L2_R2_U-_F2_R2_B2_U-_L_D_B-_L-_F_D_R-_D-_U2&alg=x- D_r-_F-_D-_R_D-_//cross y-_R_U_R-_L-_U_L_d-_//F2L1 L-_U_L_U-_L-_U_L_//F2L2 U-_R-_U-_R_U2_R-_U_R_//F2L3 U2_U-_R_U_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U2-_//F2L4 R-_F_R_R-_U-_U_R_U_R-_U-_F-_U_R_//OLL U-_R_U_R-_U-_D_R2_U-_R_U-_R-_U_R-_U_R2_D-_U2_//PLL_


----------



## Draranor (Mar 30, 2017)

Reconstruction of my 7.862 pb:
Scramble: F2 U' B2 D F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U2 F L D2 B2 L' F2 U L R2 F

x2 y'(orange front, white bottom)
L' F' R2 D L D //x-cross
R' U2 R U2 R' U R //first pair
U2 R U R' L U' L //second pair
y' U' R' U' R //third pair
U' F U R U' R' F' //oll
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' //oll+auf

So I accidentally did the wrong oll the first time, but the second one gave me a pll skip


----------



## 4BLD (Apr 10, 2017)

Vincent Wong 9.86 Ao5 CFOP


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: (6.925)



Scramble: R2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D U2 R2 D' F U2 R B' F2 U B' R' U B2
Solve:
y2 x
r' U' r' D2 x//cross
y U' R' U R U' R U R' //F2L1
L' U' L U L' U' L //F2L2
y U' U' R' U' R //F2L3
U R U' R' U' R U R' //F2L4
U' r U R' U R U2 r' //OLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U //PLL
view at https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_L2_D-_L2_U-_R2_B2_D_U2_R2_D-_F_U2_R_B-_F2_U_B-_R-_U_B2&alg=y2_x r-_U-_r-_D2_x//cross y_U-_R-_U_R_U-_R_U_R-_//F2L1 L-_U-_L_U_L-_U-_L_//F2L2 y_U-_U-_R-_U-_R_//F2L3 U_R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_//F2L4 U-_r_U_R-_U_R_U2_r-_//OLL M2_U-_M_U2_M-_U-_M2_U_//PLL
48 stm / 6.925= 6.93 tps





Spoiler: 8.342



Scramble: B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 D U2 L' B D U2 B' R2 U' B2 U' B
Solve:
z2
R' F R D2 //cross
y U' R U R2' R //F2L1
U R' U2 R U2 r B r' //F2L2
U' y' R U2 R' U' R U R' //F2L3
y R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R //F2L4
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 //PLL
view at https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B2_D2_L2_F2_L2_F2_D_F2_R2_D_U2_L-_B_D_U2_B-_R2_U-_B2_U-_B&alg=z2_ R-_F_R_D2_//cross y_U-_R_U_R2-_R_//F2L1 U_R-_U2_R_U2_r_B_r-_//F2L2 U-_y-_R_U2_R-_U-_R_U_R-_//F2L3 y_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U-_R_//F2L4 R_U2_R2_U-_R2_U-_R2_U2_R_//OLL_ R-_U2_R_U2_R-_F_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F-_R2_//PLL
58 stm / 8.342 = 6.95 tps





Spoiler: 9.552



Scramble: U R2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' L' U R2 F U2 B2 R' L' B' R' U
Solve:
x2
R L F R U' B2 //cross
L U L' y' U' L U' L' //F2L1
U L' U L R' U R //F2L2
U L' U' L U2 L' U L //F2L3
U R U' R' U' R U R' //F2L4
U M U R U R' U' M' R' F R F' //OLL
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U //PLL
view at https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U_R2_L2_U_B2_L2_U2_B2_F2_L2_U-_L-_U_R2_F_U2_B2_R-_L-_B-_R-_U&alg=x2 R_L_F_R_U-_B2_//cross L_U_L-_y-_U-_L_U-_L-_//F2L1 U_L-_U_L_R-_U_R_//F2L2 U_L-_U-_L_U2_L-_U_L_//F2L3 U_R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_//F2L4 U_M_U_R_U_R-_U-_M-_R-_F_R_F-_//OLL l-_U_R-_D2_R_U-_R-_D2_R2_x-_U_//PLL
58 STM / 9.552 = 6.07 tps





Spoiler: (12.561)



Scramble: U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U B' L2 F L' D R D2 R' F' L U
Solve:
y' R D F R U R y' R' F R //cross
y' U' R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' //F2L1
R' U R L' U L //F2L2
U R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L3
U2 R' U R y U' y U' L' U L U' d' L U L' //F2L4
U' U' F R' F' R U R U' R' //OLL
U' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' //PLL
view at https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_F2_L2_D2_B2_R2_D_F2_U-_R2_U_B-_L2_F_L-_D_R_D2_R-_F-_L_U&alg=y-_R_D_F_R_U_R_y-_R-_F_R_//cross y-_U-_R_U_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_L_U_L-_//F2L1 R-_U_R_L-_U_L_//F2L2 U_R_U-_R-_U_R_U-_R-_//F2L3 U2_R-_U_R_y_U-_y_U-_L-_U_L_U-_d-_L_U_L-_//F2L4 U-_U-_F_R-_F-_R_U_R_U-_R-_//OLL U-_U-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_U-_//PLL
76 stm / 12.561= 6.05 tps





Spoiler: 11.147



Scramble: L2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B F' L' B' D' B' U2 L D' B2
Solve:
y2 x' 
r U' F' R2 D2 R' //cross
R' U' R y' U' R' U R //F2L1
U L U2 L' d y' U R U' R' //F2L2
y U R U' R' U y U2 L' U' L U2 R U R' //F2L3
L' U L U2 L' U L // F2L4 
R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' //OLL
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U2 //PLL
view at https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_D_...OLL
U-_x_R-_U_R-_D2_R_U-_R-_D2_R2_x-_U2_//PLL
66 stm/11.147=5.92 tps


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 24, 2017)

random 3bld solve 
just like it cuz i did everything perfectly

22.34 D2 R F2 L2 B D' B L' D B2 D' B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U L2 

R u' M' u2 M' u' R
[R' D' R':[S', R2]]
U' R U R U R U' R' U' R'
[D M D', L']
[U2:[R' E R, U]]

[U' R U, L]
[R D R', U]
[U L' U', R]
[U R:[R D' R', U2]]


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 24, 2017)

Does anyone have a video of Max Park's 3x3 WR average?


----------



## JackJ (Apr 24, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> Does anyone have a video of Max Park's 3x3 WR average?


His mother usually records his solves. I'm sure they'll be on YT by either tonight or tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 24, 2017)

JackJ said:


> His mother usually records his solves. I'm sure they'll be on YT by either tonight or tomorrow sometime.


thanks, I'll be on the look-out.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 24, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> thanks, I'll be on the look-out.


it's up now


----------



## Brest (May 17, 2017)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - 5.71 3x3 single - Techweek NZ 2017



Spoiler: Video










 L' R D2 B2 R2 F D' B' L F2 R' D U F D L R2

y z // inspection
(D U') D R' F // partial cross
y R U' R' u R' // Xcross
U R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U' U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U' D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.71	52	9.11	53	9.28	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.27	28	8.56	29	8.87		F2L/Total	57.3%	53.8%	54.7%
LL	2.44	24	9.84	24	9.84		LL/Total	42.7%	46.2%	45.3%

Cross+1	1.47	9	6.12	10	6.80		Cross+1/F2L	45.0%	32.1%	34.5%
OLS	1.47	16	10.88	16	10.88		OLS/Total	25.7%	30.8%	30.2%
PLL	1.00	15	15.00	15	15.00		PLL/LL		41.0%	62.5%	62.5%
```


----------



## Brest (May 21, 2017)

*Sakib Ibn Rashid Rhivu* - 8.97 3x3 NR single - Cubers East India Open 2017



Spoiler: Video










 F D2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 B L2 B L' B R D L' R2 U' L' F' D2 R

y x2 // inspection
R2' F' r D x' (U' D) R' D' // cross
U' R U R' U U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y U2' R' R R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U2' R U R2' U' R' F R U R U' F' // OLL(CP)
U // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.97	45	5.02	49	5.46	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.58	32	4.86	36	5.47		F2L/Total	73.4%	71.1%	73.5%
LL	2.39	13	5.44	13	5.44		LL/Total	26.6%	28.9%	26.5%

Cross+1	2.80	15	5.36	17	6.07		Cross+1/F2L	42.6%	46.9%	47.2%
OLS	3.00	19	6.33	19	6.33		OLS/Total	33.4%	42.2%	38.8%
```


----------



## Luke8 (May 21, 2017)

Draranor said:


> So I accidentally did the wrong oll the first time, but the second one gave me a pll skip



SO it's a full step Pb. 2 olls and 0 pll =1 oll and 1 pll.


----------



## Brest (May 21, 2017)

*David Woner* - 8.97 3x3 av5 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: bonus solve



U2 F' D2 B D2 F R' B U2 B' D F' R' B' R F L R'

y x // inspection
U' L' U' y' L2' U' // cross
R U R' U' // 1st pair
x2 l U' R U x U' R' U // 2nd pair
R x' R x' R U' R U l' R' R U R' U' // 3rd pair
l' U R' U' R2 R' R U R' U' // 4th pair
z' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
U R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U' D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.46	60	6.34	69	7.29	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.49	35	5.39	43	6.63		F2L/Total	68.6%	58.3%	62.3%
LL	2.97	25	8.42	26	8.75		LL/Total	31.4%	41.7%	37.7%

Cross+1	1.66	9	5.42	10	6.02		Cross+1/F2L	25.6%	25.7%	23.3%
OLS	2.20	19	8.64	21	9.55		OLS/Total	23.3%	31.7%	30.4%
PLL	1.13	15	13.27	14	12.39		PLL/LL		38.0%	60.0%	53.8%
```






Spoiler: 1st solve



B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D L' R2 B R' D L B2 L2 F' L B'

y' x // inspection
U' (L' r') U D R F' U L' // Xcross
(x z) y' x l' U R' U' // 2nd pair
x R U R2' U' R U R' U' // 3rd pair
(R' l') l l' U R U' R U R' U' // 4th pair
z' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.92	51	5.72	57	6.39	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.67	30	5.29	34	6.00		F2L/Total	63.6%	58.8%	59.6%
LL	3.25	21	6.46	23	7.08		LL/Total	36.4%	41.2%	40.4%

Cross+1	2.07	8	3.86	8	3.86		Cross+1/F2L	36.5%	26.7%	23.5%
OLS	2.87	22	7.67	23	8.01		OLS/Total	32.2%	43.1%	40.4%
PLL	1.10	9	8.18	9	8.18		PLL/LL		33.8%	42.9%	39.1%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



F2 D' R2 D L U F' D U' R D2 U L' R2 F L2 B' F' U

y2 x // inspection
U2 L2' l U' (x' y) U // cross
U' R U x' U' R U // 1st pair
x' R' U' R U l' U R' U' // 2nd pair
l' U' R U l' U R' U' // 3rd pair
l' U R2 U' x' R U' R' U // 4th pair
z' U' U' R U R' U R U' U' R' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.50	56	6.59	63	7.41	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.43	35	6.45	39	7.18		F2L/Total	63.9%	62.5%	61.9%
LL	3.07	21	6.84	24	7.82		LL/Total	36.1%	37.5%	38.1%

Cross+1	2.30	11	4.78	13	5.65		Cross+1/F2L	42.4%	31.4%	33.3%
OLS	2.57	16	6.23	20	7.78		OLS/Total	30.2%	28.6%	31.7%
PLL	1.27	13	10.24	13	10.24		PLL/LL		41.4%	61.9%	54.2%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



L2 F D2 R U R' B U2 F' D' R' B D L2 U' L' B' F'

z // inspection
F' U' L' x' D2' // cross
x L x' U' R U r' // 1st pair
x' R2 R U R' U' // 2nd pair
(R' l') U R' U' U' R U // 3rd pair
x' R R2' U' R U // 4th pair
z' U' U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.71	46	5.28	56	6.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.10	24	4.71	31	6.08		F2L/Total	58.6%	52.2%	55.4%
LL	3.61	22	6.09	25	6.93		LL/Total	41.4%	47.8%	44.6%

Cross+1	2.37	9	3.80	12	5.06		Cross+1/F2L	46.5%	37.5%	38.7%
OLS	2.14	13	6.07	16	7.48		OLS/Total	24.6%	28.3%	28.6%
PLL	1.37	12	8.76	13	9.49		PLL/LL		38.0%	54.5%	52.0%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U2 B' F2 U2 B2 D' U2 F' D' B' F' L' B2 F L B R2 F'

y2 x // inspection
L' U' L' U' R // cross
y' x l' U' R2 U R2' U' R U // 1st pair
x' x' R U R U' // 2nd pair
x R2 x' R U' R' U R' U' R U // 3rd pair
x x U R2' U' R U R' U' // 4th pair
z' F' r U U' U R' U' r' F R // COLL
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.83	55	5.60	65	6.61	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.25	32	5.12	41	6.56		F2L/Total	63.6%	58.2%	63.1%
LL	3.58	23	6.42	24	6.70		LL/Total	36.4%	41.8%	36.9%

Cross+1	2.45	13	5.31	15	6.12		Cross+1/F2L	39.2%	40.6%	36.6%
OLS	3.50	17	4.86	20	5.71		OLS/Total	35.6%	30.9%	30.8%
PLL	0.90	11	12.22	11	12.22		PLL/LL		25.1%	47.8%	45.8%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



L B2 F2 L2 F2 R F' L B U' D' R U' L B2 R2 U' R'

x' // inspection
F2 U R L' B' // cross
y' x2' U' R U R U' R U R' U' R U // 1st pair
x' x' R x' U' R U // 2nd pair
x U' R' U l' U R U' // 3rd pair
x (R U R' U')3 // 4th pair
z' U2 f (R U R' U')2 f' // OLL
U x' r U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.29	62	6.67	74	7.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.66	38	6.71	47	8.30		F2L/Total	60.9%	61.3%	63.5%
LL	3.63	24	6.61	27	7.44		LL/Total	39.1%	38.7%	36.5%

Cross+1	2.66	15	5.64	19	7.14		Cross+1/F2L	47.0%	39.5%	40.4%
OLS	3.23	23	7.12	25	7.74		OLS/Total	34.8%	37.1%	33.8%
PLL	0.97	11	11.34	11	11.34		PLL/LL		26.7%	45.8%	40.7%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.97	53	5.91	62	6.95	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.48	31	5.60	37	6.82		F2L/Total	61.0%	57.9%	59.9%
LL	3.50	22	6.39	25	7.15		LL/Total	39.0%	42.1%	40.1%

Cross+1	2.37	11	4.51	13	5.49		Cross+1/F2L	43.2%	34.8%	34.8%
OLS	2.75	19	7.04	21	7.77		OLS/Total	30.6%	36.5%	34.2%
PLL	1.15	11	9.30	11	9.59		PLL/LL		32.8%	47.8%	44.0%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.05	54	5.97	63	6.96	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.62	32	5.66	38	6.83		F2L/Total	62.1%	58.9%	61.0%
LL	3.43	22	6.48	25	7.18		LL/Total	37.9%	41.1%	39.0%

Cross+1	2.37	11	4.73	13	5.65		Cross+1/F2L	42.2%	35.2%	34.9%
OLS	2.86	18	6.36	21	7.27		OLS/Total	31.6%	33.7%	33.0%
PLL	1.12	11	9.98	11	10.16		PLL/LL		32.7%	50.5%	46.3%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.50	46	6.67	56	7.97[/COLOR]

F2L	5.10	24	6.71	31	8.30

LL	3.07	21	6.84	23	7.82

Cross+1	2.07	8	5.64	8	7.14
OLS	2.14	13	7.67	16	8.01
PLL	0.90	9	12.22	9	12.22
```


----------



## xyzzy (May 30, 2017)

Feliks Zemdegs - 25.97 former WR average @ Adelaide Summer 2017, 4×4×4 combined first round



Spoiler: (23.50)



/* Scramble */
D2 B U2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F B L' U2 R' D F D2 L B R2 D2 Uw2 R2 F' Uw2 U' Fw2 D Fw2 B U2 F' B R' U Fw2 D' Rw D2 Fw U' Rw' U' Fw' U L x' z'

/* Solve */
z' // insp
R r U (l' z') // yellow centres + white bar
z' u' U r U' U' r' // white centres
F' z x' U' l' U x' x x' U U r U' r' L U x x x r' U' r' U // 3 cross dedges
L2 r U 3r' r2 U' r' // blue centres
U r' U' r 3r2' r U2 2L' U r U' U' r' // red centres
U2 L' l U r' // last two centres
x L x l x' U' R2 U l' U // cross
(z' y') D u' R U R' F R' F' R y' R U' R' u // 2 dedges (green-orange not preserved)
R R' R U R' u' R U' R' u // 2 dedges
U y' R' U R u R' F R F' R U' R' u' // 2 dedges
U' R U' R' L U2 L' // first slot (BL)
R U' U' R2' F R R' R U R' F' R // second slot (FL)
U' R U' R' U' R U' R2' F R F' // third slot (FR)
R' U R 3d' U' R U R' U R U' R' // ZBLS (BR/FR)
U' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U' // 2GLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

144 BTM, 6.13 tps





Spoiler: 27.73



/* Scramble */
F D R U F2 L2 B U' D2 R D' B2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D R2 B2 Fw2 D' Rw2 R' F2 Uw2 U Rw2 U2 L' Uw2 R U2 Fw B' Uw2 Fw F2 B' L2 Uw' Fw' L' U2 Rw D x' y'

/* Solve */
z' y // insp
U' r U l U' x r // white centres + yellow bar
u' y u' U l' U U r // yellow centres
3d' r' (F' x) x' U x' U (2L' L) U x r 3r' U // 3 cross dedges
x U 3r' U' 3r' U r r' U r U' r2' // blue centres
U' r U' r' U' 3r' r U' (r' 2L') 3r U2 // orange centres
L' (l2 L') U' r' // last two centres
U2 z' y' y' R d R U' R' d' R' // cross
d y' U R U' R' y' R U R' y' U' R U' R' u' // 3 dedges
R' U' R u' R' U' R u // 2 dedges
R' U R u' R' U' R u // 3 dedges
y R U' R' y U R' U' R // first slot (BR)
U R U' U' R' U' R U R' // second slot (FR)
y' R U' R' y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // third slot (BR)
U' R U R' U R U' R' // last slot (FR)
U' U' 3r U 3r' R U R' U' 3r U' 3r' // OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
U' (r2 x') (R2' x) U2 (r2 x') (R2' x) u2 (r2 x') (R2' x) u2 // PLL parity

// View at alg.cubing.net

156 BTM, 5.63 tps





Spoiler: 23.68



/* Scramble */
B2 L U2 L2 B2 R' D2 L2 F2 R D2 B U' F' R D2 L2 F D' L U2 Rw2 D F' Rw2 U2 D B Uw2 B' D L2 U2 D Rw' U B2 Rw L Fw2 U' Fw' Uw R' U2 Rw Fw' z y

/* Solve */
x // insp
U' U' r' D' r' U' r F r // yellow centres + white bar
y R' u U' U' r U' U' r' // white centres
U R' z' r' D' x x B' (r2 x') r U' r' U r B r' U' (r2' x) (3r2 x') U' // 3 cross dedges
x' (L2 x) U 3r2' U 2L' U r' // red centres
3r' U' 2L' U' r 3r2' r2 U' U' r2' // blue centres
U r U' (r' 2L') U2 r // last two centres
x 3l U (z' y') u' U' R U' R' u D R' // cross
3u' u U' L' U L U' R U' R' y 3d R' U R u' // 3 dedges
y' R U' R' u' R U R' u // 2 dedges
U' U' R U' R' u' R U' R' u // 3 dedges
U U R' U' U' R U R' U' R // first slot (BR)
y' R' F U F' R // second slot (FL)
U' R U' R' F R' F' R // third slot (FR)
3d' R U' U' R' U' R U R' // last slot (FR)
U R U R' U R U' U' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' 3l U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

149 BTM, 6.29 tps





Spoiler: (29.77)



/* Scramble */
F2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 U B2 U' L2 F' L2 B' L' U2 F' R F' D' L Uw2 Fw2 D F Rw2 D' B2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 D2 F' D2 L' F2 B2 Rw' D2 Fw U2 Rw Uw R2 Fw' Uw' L x2 y

/* Solve */
x' // insp
F r2 U' D2 r' // yellow centres + white bar
x' d' u' U' l' U U r // white centres
(x' z') x' x r2' U' r x' F r U' x' U r' F x l x x' r2 r U' x' U 2L' U // 3 cross dedges
x x (r2 x') U r // blue centres
x l U' l' L 3r U' U' r2' U' r2 // red centres
3r' U' 2L' U L' (r2 x') U r' // last two centres
(y' x') u' y' y U' R U' R' u D' L // cross
D d U' y' R' U R y' R' U' R U' U' R U' R' d' // 3 dedges
R R' F R' F' R d R U' R' u' // 3 dedges
R U' R' U R' U' R u R' F R F' R U' R' u' // 2 dedges
U R U' R' y' R' U' R // first slot (BR)
y R' U' R y U' R U R' // second slot (FR)
y R' U R2 U' // third slot (FR)
R2' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R // last slot (BR)
R' F' 3r U' L' U U 3l // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U (r2 x') (R2' x) U2 (r2 x') (R2' x) u2 (r2 x') (R2' x) u2 U R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // parity PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

159 BTM, 5.34 tps





Spoiler: 26.49



/* Scramble */
R' U F L U F' D' F2 U D2 R2 L U2 R' B2 L D2 F2 B2 L Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 U R' B2 L' R' U2 Fw2 Rw2 D' Fw L2 B2 L' D2 Fw' Rw D2 F Uw' U2 R2 Uw2 y' z2

/* Solve */
y // insp
R L u f // white centres + yellow bar
x' F U' r U' U' l' // yellow centres
L U' R z' r2' D' r U' r' 3r U' x' U U 2L' U // 3 cross dedges
x' x' U r' 3r r' r2 3r' U r' 2L' 3r U' r // blue centres
x l U' (r' 2L') 3r U 3r' r U' r' U' U' r // orange centres
U 2L' U U r // last two centres
x l U' R' U r' R2 U' U' // cross
(z' y') u U R U' R' y U y' R' U R U L U' L' (u' y') // 4 dedges
R' U R u' 3d' R U' R' d // 2 dedges
R' U' R u R' F R F' R U' R' u' // 2 dedges
U R' U' R U' R' U R // first slot (BR)
y' U' R' U' U' R U R' U' R // second slot (BR)
y' U' R' U R U' R' U' R // third slot (BR)
U' R U' R' U R U R' // last slot (FR)
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' (r2 x') (R2' x) U2 (r2 x') (R2' x) u2 (r2 x') (R2' x) u // PLL parity
3l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R2 x') u // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

154 BTM, 5.81 tps


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Jun 8, 2017)

Can anyone reconstruct this video of Sakib Ibn Rashid Rhivu




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1321351427955122




.


This is the national record of Bangladesh with a time of 7.18 second.The scramble is B2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U R2 B2 R2 U' F' R U' B2 R D2 R' D R F'.


----------



## 4BLD (Jun 8, 2017)

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B2_F2..._U-_F-_
U_U-_M-_U_M_U2_M-_U-_M-_U_M2_U_M_U2_M (first solve)
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_U2...-_U_R
F_R_U_R-_U-_F-
U_M_U_M-_U_M2-_U-_M2-_U2 (SECOND SOLVE)
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_U_..._R_U_r-__F_R-_F-_r_
M_U2_M-_U2_M_U_M_U-_M2_U_ ( third solve)
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=_U2_R...U2_R-_F_R_F-_
M2-_U-_M_U_M-_U2_M2_U_M-_U2_M-( fourth solve)
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=_D2_R..._l
_U-_U_U-_M_U_M-_U_M_U_M_U_M_U2_M_U_M-_U2_M (last solve)






https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=_D-_B...R_U2_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-
U2_M_U_U2-_M-_U2_M-_U2_M ( FIRST SOLVE) 
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_B2...-___
M-_U-_M-_U_M_U-_M-_U_M_U2_M-_U_M-_U2_M-( SECOND SOLVE)







U' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 L2 U2 F' U' L2 F2 U2 F2 L' D' B U' L’ RECON: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=_U-_R...R_U_R-_D-__R_U_R-_D_R_U-_R-_D-
&view=playback 11.801 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 U B L D R B F' L' F' U F' D’ RECON: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=_F2_R..._F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_U-
 11.414 B2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 U2 L' U' F' D2 L' D F' R' U B U RECON: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B2_D-..._R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R_F-_U__ 11.414 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L B' L2 F L2 F D U' R L U RECON: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B2_U-...F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_U-__
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F2_D-..._U_R-_U-_M_U_R_U-_R-
M2_U_M2_U_M-_U2_M2_U2_M- (LAST SOLVE)

These were done forever ago. I only just decided to place them on.






3.80 - 5th solve
Scramble: F2 L2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U F U2 L B U' L' R' F' D'
x2 // inspection
U' R' F R2 U x' // pseudo cross
L U L' // F2L1
U R U' R' // F2L2
U2 R' F R // XX-cross
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L3
U R' U2 R U R' U2 R // F2L4
r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL with PLL skip


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 9, 2017)

Aaditya Sikder said:


> Can anyone reconstruct this video of Sakib Ibn Rashid Rhivu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woaaaah he was done at like 6.3! That must really suck


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 9, 2017)

4BLD said:


> Scramble: F2 L2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U F U2 L B U' L' R' F' D'
> x2 // inspection
> U' R' F R2 U x' // pseudo cross
> L U L' // F2L1
> ...



Did you want to maybe include the video, or the fact that it was Feliks' solve? It's the 3.8 at the end.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey guys, I have a problem. 10 minutes ago, I got a 3x3 PB single of 6.25 seconds (not even sub mitch)
Butttt I couldn't reconstruct it, and I realised that I scrambled too fast and very slightly miss scrambled. I have a very good idea of the F2L cases, particularly the first, and the last layer was fruruf PLL skip.

This is the scramble I had: 6.25 F2 U R' U R' U2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 F R2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 D2
It was after about 20 attempts to reconstruct, I realised that the scramble was very slightly different. Luckily, about 5 solves after that I scrambled it about the same way I did in the actual attempt and took photos. I also tried reconstructing, recording my moves, I know I got very close but eventually lost my place.

Anyway, enough blabbering, I was hoping you guys can give me a scramble based on these images so I can hopefully reconstruct my mitch PB












Second angle of cube



__ FastCubeMaster
__ Jun 12, 2017


















First angle of cube



__ FastCubeMaster
__ Jun 12, 2017


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jun 12, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Hey guys, I have a problem. 10 minutes ago, I got a 3x3 PB single of 6.25 seconds (not even sub mitch)
> Butttt I couldn't reconstruct it, and I realised that I scrambled too fast and very slightly miss scrambled. I have a very good idea of the F2L cases, particularly the first, and the last layer was fruruf PLL skip.
> 
> This is the scramble I had: 6.25 F2 U R' U R' U2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 F R2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 D2
> ...


I got the scramble for the photos! Took me 30 minutes 
Here it is, tell me if somethings wrong.

F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 R2 B2 R' B' R2 B F L2 R2 B R2 F2 (scramble with yellow top and orange front)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 12, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> I got the scramble for the photos! Took me 30 minutes
> Here it is, tell me if somethings wrong.
> 
> F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 R2 B2 R' B' R2 B F L2 R2 B R2 F2 (scramble with yellow top and orange front)



AHHHH THANK YOU I've FOUND IT, after about 10 tries! It's crazy how excited I am lol. There was like 10 ways I could've done a certain F2L pair. Well, here it is:

Scramble: (yellow top orange front) F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 R2 B2 R' B' R2 B F L2 R2 B R2 F2

y2 F2 L B' R2 D R D' // Cross
L' U L2 U' L' // First Pair
y U R U' R' // Second Pair
U' L' U2 L y' R U R' // 3rd pair and most confusing to reconstruct
U' L' U L // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 // AUF

35 moves (I'd be happy with that for FMC) 6.25 seconds = 5.6 Turns per second

The funniest thing of this all is, I miss scrambled the cube in my attempt, and found it again by trying to scramble fast. That's just lucky.


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jun 12, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> AHHHH THANK YOU I've FOUND IT, after about 10 tries! It's crazy how excited I am lol. There was like 10 ways I could've done a certain F2L pair. Well, here it is:
> 
> Scramble: (yellow top orange front) F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 R2 B2 R' B' R2 B F L2 R2 B R2 F2
> 
> ...


Gj with mitch pb! I would have made the scramble white on top green in front but I messed up in the program. Glad you were able to reconstruct!


----------



## Brest (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jules Desjardin* - 7.74 3x3 av5 - Berlin Summer Cube Days 2017



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



U2 B D2 B U2 B' F2 U2 F' U' R2 U R D L2 D2 B' L U L2

y x // inspection
L' U l U l2' d r // cross
x2 R U R2' U' x' R U' R' U // 1st pair
x2' R U' R2 U R' U' R U // 2nd pair
x' R2' U' R2 U x2' U' R' U // 3rd pair
x' R' U (l' R') B' R D' R D // 4th pair / EOLS
z' U (x' y') R U2' R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L R2 // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.13	65	5.84	77	6.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.80	43	6.32	53	7.79		F2L/Total	61.1%	66.2%	68.8%
LL	4.33	22	5.08	24	5.54		LL/Total	38.9%	33.8%	31.2%

Cross+1	2.16	15	6.94	18	8.33		Cross+1/F2L	31.8%	34.9%	34.0%
OLS	6.20	11	1.77	14	2.26		OLS/Total	55.7%	16.9%	18.2%
PLL	1.53	14	9.15	15	9.80		PLL/LL		35.3%	63.6%	62.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B D2 B U2 B' F2 U2 F' U' R2 U R D L2 D2 B' L U L2

y x // inspection
L' U l U l2' d r // cross
x x R U R2' U' x' R U' R' U // 1st pair
x' x' R U' R2 U R' U' R U // 2nd pair
x' U' U R2' U' R2 U x2' U' R' u // 3rd pair
x' f' F R' U (l' R') B' R D' D z' R' U R // 4th pair / EOLS
U R' U R R' U' R (x' y') R U2' R' U' R U' R' L' U U L U L' U L R2 // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



L D R B U' R D R' B U2 D2 B2 L F2 B2 R' D2 B2 L2

x' y' // inspection
U' L' D' x' U R' L' // cross
(z' x') R U' R2 U l2' U R U' // 1st pair
x2' x' R2 l' U R U' // 2nd pair
(R' l') U R' U' x' R U' R' U // 3rd pair
x2' U' R R' R U R' U' R2 U R' U' R U // 4th pair
z' U2' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.50	60	8.00	67	8.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.13	40	7.80	46	8.97		F2L/Total	68.4%	66.7%	68.7%
LL	2.37	20	8.44	21	8.86		LL/Total	31.6%	33.3%	31.3%

Cross+1	2.12	14	6.60	16	7.55		Cross+1/F2L	41.3%	35.0%	34.8%
OLS	2.27	20	8.81	22	9.69		OLS/Total	30.3%	33.3%	32.8%
PLL	1.04	13	12.50	13	12.50		PLL/LL		43.9%	65.0%	61.9%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



U2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 U R' F' D R U2 L R2 U

y x // inspection
U2' x r' F U' R L' z' r' // cross
x2' l' U' R' U R' U' R U // 1st pair
x2' U' R' U R x U' R' U // 2nd pair
R U R' U' // 3rd pair
x2' R U' R U // 4th pair
z' U2' U r U' r2 U r2' U r2' U' r // OLL
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.68	50	6.51	61	7.94	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.81	29	6.03	37	7.69		F2L/Total	62.6%	58.0%	60.7%
LL	2.87	21	7.32	24	8.36		LL/Total	37.4%	42.0%	39.3%

Cross+1	2.74	14	5.11	19	6.93		Cross+1/F2L	57.0%	48.3%	51.4%
OLS	1.70	15	8.82	17	10.00		OLS/Total	22.1%	30.0%	27.9%
PLL	0.83	9	10.84	10	12.05		PLL/LL		28.9%	42.9%	41.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 U R' F' D R U2 L R2 U

y x // inspection
U2' x r' F U' R L' z' r' // cross
x' x' l' U' R' U R' U' R U // 1st pair
x2' U' R' U R x U' R' U // 2nd pair
R U R' U' // 3rd pair
x2' R U' R U // 4th pair
z' U2' U r U' (r L) F (r' L') U (L' r') B' L // OLL
x R2' D2 R U R' D D R U' l U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



F L2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 F U' L' B L R' F2 U R' F2 U

y x // inspection
U2' l' (U D') d D' r2 // cross
x U' R U (R' l') U R U' // 1st pair
R2' U2' R2 U R U' R U2' // 2nd pair
x2' x' U' R' U R2 U' R' U // 3rd pair
x2' R U R2' U' R2 U R U' // 4th pair
z' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.66	54	7.05	60	7.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.14	35	6.81	40	7.78		F2L/Total	67.1%	64.8%	66.7%
LL	2.52	19	7.54	20	7.94		LL/Total	32.9%	35.2%	33.3%

Cross+1	2.40	12	5.00	14	5.83		Cross+1/F2L	46.7%	34.3%	35.0%
OLS	1.57	15	9.55	17	10.83		OLS/Total	20.5%	27.8%	28.3%
PLL	1.10	11	10.00	11	10.00		PLL/LL		43.7%	57.9%	55.0%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U' R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 L' D F' U2 F' D L2 B2 L B' U'

z x2 // inspection
U' x U2 R r z L2' // cross
R' U' R' U R' U' R U // 1st pair
x' R U' R U R' l' U R U' // 2nd pair
x2' R2 U' R2 U l' U R U' // 3rd pair
x2' R2 U' R2 U R2' U' R U // 4th pair
z' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.88	66	8.38	76	9.64	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.20	40	7.69	49	9.42		F2L/Total	66.0%	60.6%	64.5%
LL	2.68	26	9.70	27	10.07		LL/Total	34.0%	39.4%	35.5%

Cross+1	2.03	13	6.40	16	7.88		Cross+1/F2L	39.0%	32.5%	32.7%
OLS	2.17	20	9.22	22	10.14		OLS/Total	27.5%	30.3%	28.9%
PLL	0.90	13	14.44	13	14.44		PLL/LL		33.6%	50.0%	48.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 L' D F' U2 F' D L2 B2 L B' U'

z x2 // inspection
U' x U U R r z L2' // cross
R' U' R' U R' U' R U // 1st pair
x' R U' R U R' l' U R U' // 2nd pair
x' R x' R2 U' U R' U' R2 U l' U R U' // 3rd pair
x2' R2 U' R2 U R2' U' R U // 4th pair
z' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.74	57	7.32	66	8.48	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.05	35	6.86	42	8.32		F2L/Total	65.2%	61.2%	64.0%
LL	2.69	22	8.18	24	8.80		LL/Total	34.8%	38.8%	36.0%

Cross+1	2.39	13	5.44	16	6.83		Cross+1/F2L	47.3%	37.5%	38.9%
OLS	1.81	17	9.19	19	10.29		OLS/Total	23.4%	29.4%	28.4%
PLL	0.94	11	11.66	11	12.01		PLL/LL		35.1%	50.0%	47.9%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.37	59	7.05	68	8.15	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.42	37	6.91	45	8.31		F2L/Total	64.7%	63.4%	66.0%
LL	2.95	22	7.31	23	7.85		LL/Total	35.3%	36.6%	34.0%

Cross+1	2.29	14	5.94	17	7.25		Cross+1/F2L	42.3%	36.4%	36.9%
OLS	2.78	16	5.82	18	6.61		OLS/Total	33.2%	27.5%	27.0%
PLL	1.08	12	11.11	12	11.48		PLL/LL		36.6%	55.6%	53.4%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.50	50	8.38	60	9.64[/COLOR]

F2L	4.81	29	7.80	37	9.42
LL	2.37	19	9.70	20	10.07

Cross+1	2.03	12	6.94	14	8.33
OLS	1.57	11	9.55	14	10.83
PLL	0.83	9	14.44	10	14.44
```


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 14, 2017)

what is reconstruction?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 14, 2017)

Request: new 7x7 wr mean



Gold Cuber said:


> what is reconstruction?


Where you replicate the solve.


----------



## oranjules (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you so much Brest ! Really happy to see this  The regrips must have been a pain to write, and the crosses too  (I really need to work on that)


----------



## Brest (Jun 16, 2017)

*Jacob Ambrose* - 11.50 3x3 av5 - SCC Summer 2017



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



R2 D F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L D R2 B D' L' F D R' B

y' x' // inspection
U M' x' F2 x' F // cross
U2' R' U R3 U' R' U y r U2 r' // 1st pair
U' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R U' R' y U L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.19	58	4.40	67	5.08	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	8.54	36	4.22	44	5.15		F2L/Total	64.7%	62.1%	65.7%
LL	4.65	22	4.73	23	4.95		LL/Total	35.3%	37.9%	34.3%

Cross+1	4.90	17	3.47	22	4.49		Cross+1/F2L	57.4%	47.2%	50.0%
OLS	2.20	12	5.45	12	5.45		OLS/Total	16.7%	20.7%	17.9%
PLL	1.77	12	6.78	13	7.34		PLL/LL		38.1%	54.5%	56.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 D F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L D R2 B D' L' F D R' B

y' x' // inspection
U M' x' F F x' F // cross
U' U' R' U R2 U' U R U' R' U y r U2 r' // 1st pair
U' R U' U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R U' R' y U L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' F' R' R U F R // OLL
U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 F' L2 F2 R2 B F L2 F' U L' F' R F R2 D' B' F' R2 D

x2 y // inspection
R' D F D F2 D // cross
L U' L' U' y' R' U R // 1st pair
R U' R' y' R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL(CP)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.86	63	5.31	68	5.73	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	7.70	36	4.68	41	5.32		F2L/Total	64.9%	57.1%	60.3%
LL	4.16	27	6.49	27	6.49		LL/Total	35.1%	42.9%	39.7%

Cross+1	3.23	13	4.02	15	4.64		Cross+1/F2L	41.9%	36.1%	36.6%
OLS	2.77	23	8.30	25	9.03		OLS/Total	23.4%	36.5%	36.8%
PLL	1.33	11	8.27	11	8.27		PLL/LL		32.0%	40.7%	40.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F' L2 F2 R2 B F L2 F' U L' F' R F R2 D' B' F' R2 D

x2 y // inspection
R' D F D F F D // cross
L U' L' U' y' R' U R // 1st pair
R U' R' y' R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' R' U' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' U2 U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL(CP)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



F2 L B' D' F2 L F2 B U' R' F' U L2 F2 L2 U D2 F2 U2 B2

x2 y // inspection
L U x U' R' x' D F' // cross
U2' y L U2 L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' // 2nd pair
U' R' U2 R d' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OLL
r U' L D2' L' U L D2 L2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.35	56	5.41	65	6.28	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.57	34	5.18	41	6.24		F2L/Total	63.5%	60.7%	63.1%
LL	3.78	22	5.82	24	6.35		LL/Total	36.5%	39.3%	36.9%

Cross+1	3.30	14	4.24	19	5.76		Cross+1/F2L	50.2%	41.2%	46.3%
OLS	2.53	20	7.91	22	8.70		OLS/Total	24.4%	35.7%	33.8%
PLL	1.56	9	5.77	11	7.05		PLL/LL		41.3%	40.9%	45.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 L B' D' F2 L F2 B U' R' F' U L2 F2 L2 U D2 F2 U2 B2

x2 y // inspection
L U x U' R' x' D F' // cross
U' U' y L U U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' U R U R' // 2nd pair
U' R' U2 R d' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R' U' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OLL
r U' L D' D' L' U L D D L2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



F' R2 D2 B' L2 B L2 F2 U2 L B F' D2 R U2 B2 U' L' B2 L'

y x2 // inspection
R' U2' y' R' F y' r U' r' // cross
U' R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U' R' U2' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
L' U' L2' U L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U' r U' r' F // 4th pair
r U R' U' L' U l F' // OLL / EOLS
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.22	66	5.88	70	6.24	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	8.17	43	5.26	47	5.75		F2L/Total	72.8%	65.2%	67.1%
LL	3.05	23	7.54	23	7.54		LL/Total	27.2%	34.8%	32.9%

Cross+1	3.67	15	4.09	18	4.90		Cross+1/F2L	44.9%	34.9%	38.3%
OLS	2.90	17	5.86	17	5.86		OLS/Total	25.8%	25.8%	24.3%
PLL	0.90	13	14.44	13	14.44		PLL/LL		29.5%	56.5%	56.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R2 D2 B' L2 B L2 F2 U2 L B F' D2 R U2 B2 U' L' B2 L'

y x2 // inspection
R' U' U' y' R' F y' r U' r' // cross
U' R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U' R' U' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' U L' U' L2' U L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U' r U' r' F // 4th pair
r U R' U' L' U l F' // OLL / EOLS
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



U L2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 U F2 U' B2 L' U B R' D B F2 U' L' F'

x2 y // inspection
R U2 L' F' L' D' // cross
U' y R U2' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 L' U' L2' U L' // 2nd pair
R' U' R y U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL(CP)
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.43	63	5.51	71	6.21	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	7.33	41	5.59	48	6.55		F2L/Total	64.1%	65.1%	67.6%
LL	4.10	22	5.37	23	5.61		LL/Total	35.9%	34.9%	32.4%

Cross+1	2.90	14	4.83	16	5.52		Cross+1/F2L	39.6%	34.1%	33.3%
OLS	3.17	18	5.68	21	6.62		OLS/Total	27.7%	28.6%	29.6%
PLL	1.47	12	8.16	12	8.16		PLL/LL		35.9%	54.5%	52.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U L2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 U F2 U' B2 L' U B R' D B F2 U' L' F'

x2 y // inspection
R U2 L' F' L' D' // cross
U' y R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U U L' U' L2' U L' // 2nd pair
U U' R' U' R y U R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U U r' U2 R U R' r r' U r // OLL(CP)
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.50	64	5.56	70	6.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	7.73	40	5.17	45	5.86		F2L/Total	67.2%	62.5%	65.1%
LL	3.77	24	6.37	24	6.45		LL/Total	32.8%	37.5%	34.9%

Cross+1	3.27	14	4.29	16	5.00		Cross+1/F2L	42.2%	35.0%	36.0%
OLS	2.95	19	6.56	21	7.13		OLS/Total	25.6%	30.2%	30.1%
PLL	1.23	12	9.73	12	9.73		PLL/LL		32.7%	50.0%	49.3%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.61	61	5.27	68	5.87	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	7.66	38	4.96	44	5.77		F2L/Total	66.0%	62.1%	64.8%
LL	3.95	23	5.88	24	6.08		LL/Total	34.0%	37.9%	35.2%

Cross+1	3.60	15	4.06	18	5.00		Cross+1/F2L	47.0%	38.4%	40.7%
OLS	2.71	18	6.63	19	7.15		OLS/Total	23.4%	29.4%	28.4%
PLL	1.41	11	8.11	12	8.53		PLL/LL		35.6%	49.1%	50.0%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.35	56	5.88	65	6.28[/COLOR]

F2L	6.57	34	5.59	41	6.55
LL	3.05	22	7.54	23	7.54

Cross+1	2.90	13	4.83	15	5.76
OLS	2.20	12	8.30	12	9.03
PLL	0.90	9	14.44	11	14.44
```


----------



## 4BLD (Jul 4, 2017)

Finally found some time to reconstruct a whole average. 

Tao Yu Unofficial 8.94 ao5 w/ Petrus



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1



D' F2 U2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 U R2 B' U R' F R U' B2 L' U'

y x //inspection
D l U U R2 U' R2 //2x2x2
y' R U' R U2 R2 U' R //2x2x3
U F L' U L //EO
y' R U' U R' U2 R U' R2 U U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R //F2L
U' U2' R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R' //ZBLL

51 stm =5.63 stps

view at https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D-_F2_U2_R2_U_L2_D_B2_R2_U_R2_B-_U_R-_F_R_U-_B2_L-_U-&alg=y_x_//inspection D_l_U_U_R2_U-_R2_//2x2x2 y-_R_U-_R_U2_R2_U-_R_//2x2x3 U_F_L-_U_L_//EO y-_R_U-_U_R-_U2_R_U-_R2_U_U-_R-_U2_R_U-_R-_U-_R__U-_R-_U_R_//F2L U-_U2-_R2_D_r-_U2_r_D-_R-_U2_R-_//ZBLL&title=9.057 petrus solve





Spoiler: Solve 2



R2 B L2 F' U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 D F2 R D' B' R U L' D F2

y' x //inspection
U D x' U2 R y' R' U' R //2x2x2 block
y' U' R U2 R2' U' F U F2 //2x2x3 block
y U U R U' R2 F R F' //EO
y' U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R U R' U2 R U R' //F2L+OLL skip
U' M2 U' M2 U2' M2 U' M2 //PLL

45 stm / 9.606= 4.68 stps

view at https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_B_L2_F-_U2_B2_D2_B-_R2_F-_L2_D_F2_R_D-_B-_R_U_L-_D_F2_&title=9.606 petrus solve&alg=y-_x_//inspection U_D_x-_U2_R_y-_R-_U-_R_//2x2x2_block y-_U-_R_U2_R2-_U-_F_U_F2_//2x2x3_block y_U_U_R_U-_R2_F_R_F-_//EO y-_U2_R2_U-_R-_U_R_U-_R_U_R-_U2_R_U_R-_//F2L&#2b;OLL_skip U-_M2_U-_M2_U2-_M2_U-_M2_//PLL_





Spoiler: Solve 3



B' L2 D2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B U' L F R' U' F2 U' L' U2 B

y //inspection
R' U' r U x' R' F U' R' F //2x2x2 block
y x R' U' R' U x' U2' R2 U' R' U R //2x2x3 block
F L' U L //EO
y' U' U R U R U R2 R U R' U R U R' //F2L
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //OLL
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' //PLL

63 stm / 11.582 = 5.44 stps

view at https://alg.cubing.net/?title=11.582 petrus solve&setup=B-_L2_D2_F-_D2_B2_U2_R2_U2_B_U-_L_F_R-_U-_F2_U-_L-_U2_B_&alg=y_//inspection R-_U-_r_U_x-_R-_F_U-_R-_F_//2x2x2_block y_x_R-_U-_R-_U_x-_U2-_R2_U-_R-_U_R_//2x2x3_block F_L-_U_L_//EO y-_U-_U_R_U_R_U_R2_R_U_R-_U_R_U_R-_//F2L U_R_U2_R2_U-_R2_U-_R2_U2_R_//OLL U2_R_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R_D_R-_U-_R_D-_R-_U2_R-_//PLL





Spoiler: Solve 4



B2 U L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' R D2 F U2 B' D R F D'

x' z //inspection
U L U L' //2x2x2 block
z' U' x' U' F R2 F //2x2x3 block
y U' R' F' R //EO
y' R2 U R U' R' U R' U R2 U' R' R' U R U' R' U R //F2L
U' U' r U R' U' r' F R F' //OLL(CP)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // (E)PLL

53 stm / 7.607 = 6.97 stps

view at https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B2_U_L2_U-_L2_R2_B2_D-_F2_L2_D-_R_D2_F_U2_B-_D_R_F_D-_&alg=x-_z_//inspection U_L_U_L-_//2x2x2_block z-_U-_x-_U-_F_R2_F_//2x2x3_block y_U-_R-_F-_R_//EO_ y-_R2_U_R_U-_R-_U_R-_U_R2_U-_R-____R-_U_R_U-_R-_U_R_//F2L U-_U-_r_U_R-_U-_r-_F_R_F-_//OLL(CP) R_U-_R_U_R_U_R_U-_R-_U-_R2_U_//_(E)PLL&title=7.607 petrus solve





Spoiler: Solve 5



L2 D2 U2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F L' F R2 D' R B2 U2 F2 R2

//inspection
D R' U L' y' R' U' R //2x2x2 block
y' R' U' U' R U R2 U2 R //2x2x3 block
U R' F' R //EO
y' R' U R R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L
U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R //OLL
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' //PLL

59 stm / 8.172 = 7.22 stps

view at https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_D2_U2_F_U2_B2_R2_U2_L2_D2_F_L-_F_R2_D-_R_B2_U2_F2_R2&alg=//inspection D_R-_U_L-_y-_R-_U-_R_//2x2x2_block y-_R-_U-_U-_R_U_R2_U2_R_//2x2x3_block U_R-_F-_R_//EO y-_R-_U_R_R_U-_R-_U_R_U-_R-_U_R_U-_R-_//F2L U_R-_U-_R_U-_R-_U_R_U-_R-_U2_R_//OLL U_R-_U-_R_y_R2_u_R-_U_R_U-_R_u-_R2_U-_//PLL&title=8.172 petrus solve





Luke8 said:


> SO it's a full step Pb. 2 olls and 0 pll =1 oll and 1 pll.



No, it isn't. It could be considered a 1LLL or EO and ZBLL.



Rpotts said:


> Did you want to maybe include the video, or the fact that it was Feliks' solve? It's the 3.8 at the end.



Yeah probably. Can't be bothered tho.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 4, 2017)

4BLD said:


> Finally found some time to reconstruct a whole average.
> 
> Tao Yu Unofficial 8.94 ao5 w/ Petrus



Nice, thanks. Uggh my movecount probably ought to be lower.


----------



## Brest (Jul 10, 2017)

Spoiler: Emilio Eleodoro Ramírez Lahsen






Spoiler: 6.77 3x3 NR single - Latin America Cubing Tour - Santiago 2017






Spoiler: Video










B' D2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 B2 D' F' U2 B L' R' D' L2 B D R2

L2 F' L' R D' F D' // cross
U R U' R' U' R U' R' L U2 L' // 1st pair
U' R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
r' R2 U R' U R U' U' R' U M' // OLL(CP)
U' // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.77	46	6.79	50	7.39	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.73	35	7.40	38	8.03		F2L/Total	69.9%	76.1%	76.0%
LL	2.04	11	5.39	12	5.88		LL/Total	30.1%	23.9%	24.0%

Cross+1	2.83	16	5.65	18	6.36		Cross+1/F2L	59.8%	45.7%	47.4%
OLS	2.27	18	7.93	20	8.81		OLS/Total	33.5%	39.1%	40.0%
```









Spoiler: Sakib Ibn Rashid Rhivu






Spoiler: 7.18 3x3 NR single - City of Joy Open 2017






Spoiler: Video










B2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U R2 B2 R2 U' F' R U' B2 R D2 R' D R F'

x2 y // inspection
D' R D // cross
y' L U' L' // 1st pair
(U D') R U' R' D // 2nd pair
y' U' R R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U U' L U L' U U L U' L' // 4th pair
U U r' U' R U' R' U2' r // OLL(CP)
U' U' // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.18	36	5.01	41	5.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.94	27	5.47	30	6.07		F2L/Total	68.8%	75.0%	73.2%
LL	2.24	9	4.02	11	4.91		LL/Total	31.2%	25.0%	26.8%

Cross+1	1.77	6	3.39	7	3.95		Cross+1/F2L	35.8%	22.2%	23.3%
OLS	2.03	17	8.37	19	9.36		OLS/Total	28.3%	47.2%	46.3%
```









Spoiler: Feliks Zemdegs






Spoiler: 6.59 3x3 av5 - Latin America Cubing Tour - Cochabamba 2017






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



U2 F' D2 B2 L' F L F L U2 L2 F U' F2 R D2 B

x' // inspection
R' U D2 F D2 F' // cross
U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' (U' R U R')2 // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' y' U' R' U R // 4th pair
R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL
(x z') R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.64	47	7.08	53	7.98	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.43	31	7.00	36	8.13		F2L/Total	66.7%	66.0%	67.9%
LL	2.21	16	7.24	17	7.69		LL/Total	33.3%	34.0%	32.1%

Cross+1	1.70	10	5.88	10	5.88		Cross+1/F2L	38.4%	32.3%	27.8%
OLS	1.34	14	10.45	16	11.94		OLS/Total	20.2%	29.8%	30.2%
PLL	0.67	9	13.43	9	13.43		PLL/LL		30.3%	56.3%	52.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F' D2 B2 L' F L F L U2 L2 F U' F2 R D2 B

x' // inspection
R' U D2 F D2 F' // cross
U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' (U' R U R')2 // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' y' U' R' U // 4th pair
R2 U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL
(x z') R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



F2 D U2 B2 D2 U R' F R U F' L B R2 U B' F D

y' // inspection
R F' D R' (D U) R' // cross
d L U L' // 1st pair
U' R' F R F' R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U' L d R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.62	63	9.52	63	9.52	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.24	33	7.78	33	7.78		F2L/Total	64.0%	52.4%	52.4%
LL	2.38	30	12.61	30	12.61		LL/Total	36.0%	47.6%	47.6%

Cross+1	2.27	11	4.85	10	4.41		Cross+1/F2L	53.5%	33.3%	30.3%
OLS	1.47	18	12.24	19	12.93		OLS/Total	22.2%	28.6%	30.2%
PLL	1.10	18	16.36	18	16.36		PLL/LL		46.2%	60.0%	60.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 D U2 B2 D2 U R' F R U F' L B R2 U B' F D

y' // inspection
R F' D R' (D U) R' // cross
d L U L' // 1st pair
U' R' F R F' R' U' // 2nd pair
R2 U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U U L' U' L d R U' R' // 4th pair
R' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



F' U2 B L2 B2 D2 R' B' D2 R' B' F' L2 B' D U' L R B'

y // inspection
U R' U R' U' F D' R' // cross
R' U R d' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U2 R L' U L // 2nd pair
U' L U L' R' U R // 3rd pair
y U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
r' U2' R U R' U r // OLL(CP)
U2' // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.50	48	7.38	53	8.15	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.87	40	6.81	42	7.16		F2L/Total	90.3%	83.3%	79.2%
LL	0.63	8	12.70	11	17.46		LL/Total	9.7%	16.7%	20.8%

Cross+1	2.97	20	6.73	20	6.73		Cross+1/F2L	50.6%	50.0%	47.6%
OLS	1.67	14	8.38	17	10.18		OLS/Total	25.7%	29.2%	32.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 B L2 B2 D2 R' B' D2 R' B' F' L2 B' D U' L R B'

y // inspection
U R' U R' U' F D' R' // cross
U L' L U' R' U R d' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U2 R L' U L // 2nd pair
U' L U L' R' U R // 3rd pair
y U' R' U' R U' R' U // 4th pair
r' R U' U' R U R' U r // OLL(CP)
U' U' // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



L2 B2 U2 R D R B2 L D' B2 F R B L F2 L' U' R2

x2 y // inspection
R' D' F R // partial cross
d' L' U L R2 // Xcross
y U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' F R' F' // 4th pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.25	64	10.24	65	10.40	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.74	36	9.63	37	9.89		F2L/Total	59.8%	56.3%	56.9%
LL	2.51	28	11.16	28	11.16		LL/Total	40.2%	43.8%	43.1%

Cross+1	1.37	9	6.57	9	6.57		Cross+1/F2L	36.6%	25.0%	24.3%
OLS	1.33	17	12.78	17	12.78		OLS/Total	21.3%	26.6%	26.2%
PLL	1.27	16	12.60	16	12.60		PLL/LL		50.6%	57.1%	57.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 B2 U2 R D R B2 L D' B2 F R B L F2 L' U' R2

x2 y // inspection
R' D' F R // cross
d' L' U L R2 // 1st pair
y U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' F R' F' // 4th pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R R' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



L D2 F2 L' R2 U2 R' B2 F' D' B' U B' L D2 F L2 F2 L'

y2 z // inspection
U' R' F y D' R' // pseudo cross
U' R' U' R2 U2' R' D' // Xcross
U' R' U2 R d' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U' R' y U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2' R' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair / EOLS
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.70	58	7.53	63	8.18	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.76	36	6.25	41	7.12		F2L/Total	74.8%	62.1%	65.1%
LL	1.94	22	11.34	22	11.34		LL/Total	25.2%	37.9%	34.9%

Cross+1	2.49	13	5.22	16	6.43		Cross+1/F2L	43.2%	36.1%	39.0%
OLS	1.43	16	11.19	17	11.89		OLS/Total	18.6%	27.6%	27.0%
PLL	0.90	13	14.44	13	14.44		PLL/LL		46.4%	59.1%	59.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L D2 F2 L' R2 U2 R' B2 F' D' B' U B' L D2 F L2 F2 L'

y2 z // inspection
U' R' F y D' R' // pseudo cross
U' y y' R' U' R2 U' U' R' (D' U') // Xcross
R' U2 R d' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U' y F' U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' U' R' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair / EOLS
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.59	53	8.00	56	8.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.85	35	7.15	37	7.63		F2L/Total	73.6%	65.8%	65.7%
LL	1.74	18	10.34	19	11.11		LL/Total	26.4%	34.2%	34.3%

Cross+1	2.31	14	5.91	13	5.76		Cross+1/F2L	47.7%	39.4%	36.0%
OLS	1.49	15	10.27	17	11.61		OLS/Total	22.7%	29.1%	30.8%	
PLL	0.59	9	15.82	10	16.38		PLL/LL		33.9%	51.9%	50.0%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.74	56	8.31	59	8.81	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.81	35	7.32	38	7.86		F2L/Total	71.3%	62.9%	63.6%
LL	1.93	21	10.75	22	11.17		LL/Total	28.7%	37.1%	36.4%

Cross+1	2.16	13	5.83	13	6.02		Cross+1/F2L	44.9%	35.8%	34.4%
OLS	1.45	16	10.91	17	11.88		OLS/Total	21.5%	28.2%	29.0%
PLL	0.79	11	14.47	12	14.72		PLL/LL		40.7%	54.8%	53.7%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.25	47	10.24	53	10.40[/COLOR]

F2L	3.74	31	9.63	33	9.89
LL	0.63	8	12.70	11	17.46

Cross+1	1.37	9	6.73	9	6.73
OLS	1.33	14	12.78	16	12.93
PLL	0.67	9	16.36	9	16.36
```









Spoiler: 8.36 3x3 single (unofficial)






Spoiler: Video










B L2 B' U2 B2 L' F2 R B' F2 D2 F R' B2 F' U B'

y' x' // inspection
R (U D) R F R // cross
d' U' R U' R' // 1st pair
y2' D R U R' u' // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
L U' L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U2' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U l' U R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.36	58	6.94	61	7.30	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.00	30	6.00	33	6.60		F2L/Total	59.8%	51.7%	54.1%
LL	3.36	28	8.33	28	8.33		LL/Total	40.2%	48.3%	45.9%

Cross+1	1.84	10	5.43	12	6.52		Cross+1/F2L	36.8%	33.3%	36.4%
OLS	2.16	17	7.87	17	7.87		OLS/Total	25.8%	29.3%	27.9%
PLL	1.40	17	12.14	16	11.43		PLL/LL		41.7%	60.7%	57.1%
```









Spoiler: Mats Valk






Spoiler: 7.13 3x3 av5 - German Big Cube Open 2017






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



D2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 U' B U2 F L D2 B D' L2 D2

x y // inspection
R' D R2' L' y' R2' U R u' // Xcross
U R U R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U L' U L R' U2' R // 3rd pair
d R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.07	60	8.49	65	9.19	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.54	30	6.61	33	7.27		F2L/Total	64.2%	50.0%	50.8%
LL	2.53	30	11.86	32	12.65		LL/Total	35.8%	50.0%	49.2%

Cross+1	1.90	8	4.21	9	4.74		Cross+1/F2L	41.9%	26.7%	27.3%
OLS	1.34	16	11.94	17	12.69		OLS/Total	19.0%	26.7%	26.2%
PLL	1.46	20	13.70	20	13.70		PLL/LL		57.7%	66.7%	62.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 U' B U2 F L D2 B D' L2 D2

x y // inspection
R' D R2' L' y' R2' U R u' // Xcross
U R U R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U L' U L R' U' U' R // 3rd pair
d R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U' U' R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U' U U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R2 F2 D B2 D L2 D' B2 R' D L' R' B R2 D' F U F2 R

x' // inspection
R' F D' R' L // cross
y' U2 R U' R' d R' U R // 1st pair
y' U2' R U R' y U2' L' U2 L // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' d' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R U2' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U2' r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.90	59	8.55	70	10.14	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.90	36	7.35	45	9.18		F2L/Total	71.0%	61.0%	64.3%
LL	2.00	23	11.50	25	12.50		LL/Total	29.0%	39.0%	35.7%

Cross+1	1.86	12	6.45	15	8.06		Cross+1/F2L	38.0%	33.3%	33.3%
OLS	1.77	16	9.04	20	11.30		OLS/Total	25.7%	27.1%	28.6%
PLL	0.70	13	18.57	13	18.57		PLL/LL		35.0%	56.5%	52.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 F2 D B2 D L2 D' B2 R' D L' R' B R2 D' F U F2 R

x' // inspection
R' F D' R' L // cross
U y' U R U' R' d R' U R // 1st pair
U' y' U' R U R' d' U' L' U2 L // 2nd pair
U U R U' R' d' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R U' U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U' r U R' U R U' U' r' // OLL
U2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



B D R B2 U D B' D2 R' L2 B D2 L2 B2 R' U2 D2

x y // inspection
R2 y' R2' F U2' R' // cross
d R' U R // 1st pair
y' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L' U L y' R' U2 R // 3rd pair
U2' R U2' R' // setup
U' R d' R U' R' U R U' R' F' // OLS
U x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.52(+2)	49	7.52	59	9.05	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.13	39	7.60	46	8.97		F2L/Total	78.7%	79.6%	78.0%
LL	1.39	10	7.19	13	9.35		LL/Total	21.3%	20.4%	22.0%

Cross+1	1.60	9	5.62	11	6.87		Cross+1/F2L	31.2%	23.1%	23.9%
OLS	1.50	15	10.00	17	11.33		OLS/Total	23.0%	30.6%	28.8%
PLL	0.97	9	9.28	11	11.34		PLL/LL		69.8%	90.0%	84.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B D R B2 U D B' D2 R' L2 B D2 L2 B2 R' U2 D2

x y // inspection
R2 y' R2' F U' U' R' // cross
d R' U R // 1st pair
d U R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L' U L y' R' U U R // 3rd pair
U' U' R U' U' R' // setup
U' R d' R U' R' U R U' R' F' // OLS
U x R2' D D R U R' D D R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



U2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' U' B' D2 R' D2 B2 L2 F' U2

x y2 // inspection
D' M' U2 x' u' // cross
U' R U R' d R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U' R U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2' R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair / EOLS
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.93	57	9.61	62	10.46	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.56	30	8.43	34	9.55		F2L/Total	60.0%	52.6%	54.8%
LL	2.37	27	11.39	28	11.81		LL/Total	40.0%	47.4%	45.2%

Cross+1	1.63	12	7.36	13	7.98		Cross+1/F2L	45.8%	40.0%	38.2%
OLS	1.91	16	8.38	18	9.42		OLS/Total	32.2%	28.1%	29.0%
PLL	0.97	17	17.53	17	17.53		PLL/LL		40.9%	63.0%	60.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' U' B' D2 R' D2 B2 L2 F' U2

x y2 // inspection
D' L l' (U2 x') u' // cross
U' R U R' d R' U' R // 1st pair
U' y' R' U' R U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' U' R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair / EOLS
R U' U' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 U2 B L2 F' R2 F D2 B2 U' L R D' F L' F' R B' R2 D

x y' // inspection
R' D R' F R' L' // cross
U' R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
U L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
d R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U r' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL
U2' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.43	65	8.75	69	9.29	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.63	38	8.21	38	8.21		F2L/Total	62.3%	58.5%	55.1%
LL	2.80	27	9.64	31	11.07		LL/Total	37.7%	41.5%	44.9%

Cross+1	2.10	13	6.19	13	6.19		Cross+1/F2L	45.4%	34.2%	34.2%
OLS	2.27	23	10.13	26	11.45		OLS/Total	30.6%	35.4%	37.7%
PLL	0.86	14	16.28	14	16.28		PLL/LL		30.7%	51.9%	45.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 U2 B L2 F' R2 F D2 B2 U' L R D' F L' F' R B' R2 D

x y' // inspection
R' D R' F R' L' // cross
(U' D) D' R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
U L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
d U' U R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U' U' r' U' U' R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL
U' U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.83	56	8.20	65	9.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.86	35	7.21	41	8.51		F2L/Total	71.1%	62.5%	63.9%
LL	1.97	21	10.64	23	11.82		LL/Total	28.9%	37.5%	36.1%

Cross+1	1.79	10	5.41	12	6.53		Cross+1/F2L	36.8%	27.6%	28.2%
OLS	1.54	16	10.20	18	11.71		OLS/Total	22.5%	28.0%	27.8%
PLL	1.04	14	13.42	15	14.06		PLL/LL		52.9%	66.7%	62.9%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.77	58	8.57	65	9.60	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.55	35	7.60	39	8.61		F2L/Total	67.2%	59.7%	60.3%
LL	2.22	23	10.55	26	11.63		LL/Total	32.8%	40.3%	39.7%

Cross+1	1.82	11	5.94	12	6.71		Cross+1/F2L	39.9%	31.2%	31.1%
OLS	1.76	17	9.78	20	11.15		OLS/Total	26.0%	29.7%	30.2%
PLL	0.99	15	14.72	15	15.12		PLL/LL		44.7%	62.4%	58.1%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.93	49	9.61	59	10.46[/COLOR]

F2L	3.56	30	8.43	33	9.55
LL	1.39	10	11.86	13	12.65

Cross+1	1.60	8	7.36	9	8.06
OLS	1.34	15	11.94	17	12.69
PLL	0.70	9	18.57	11	18.57
```









Spoiler: 5.05 3x3 single - German Big Cube Open 2017






Spoiler: Video










F2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 B2 R' U' L2 D2 R' B' L2 F L R2 B2 F'

x y2 // inspection
R U' (x' r2) R' U R // Xcross
r' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' U' R' F R F' R' U' R // 3rd pair / EO
U U R U' U' R' // 4th pair
U U' U' R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.05	38	7.52	42	8.32	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.20	25	7.81	28	8.75		F2L/Total	63.4%	65.8%	66.7%
LL	1.85	13	7.03	14	7.57		LL/Total	36.6%	34.2%	33.3%

Cross+1	0.87	6	6.90	6	6.90		Cross+1/F2L	27.2%	24.0%	21.4%
OLS	2.30	17	7.39	20	8.70		OLS/Total	45.5%	44.7%	47.6%
PLL	0.74	10	13.51	10	13.51		PLL/LL		40.0%	76.9%	71.4%
```









Spoiler: Dana Yi






Spoiler: 5.37 3x3 single - Slow N Steady Summer 2017






Spoiler: Video










B2 L B2 D2 U2 R' D' L F' L' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 U' B'

z2 // inspection
D R' F L y D' D' L // Xcross
U L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R d' L' U L // 3rd pair
y U L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL(CP)
U // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.37	42	7.82	45	8.38	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.77	30	7.96	33	8.75		F2L/Total	70.2%	71.4%	73.3%
LL	1.60	12	7.50	12	7.50		LL/Total	29.8%	28.6%	26.7%

Cross+1	1.37	6	4.38	8	5.84		Cross+1/F2L	36.3%	20.0%	24.2%
OLS	1.94	19	9.79	20	10.31		OLS/Total	36.1%	45.2%	44.4%
PLL	0.67	10	14.93	10	14.93		PLL/LL		41.9%	83.3%	83.3%
```









Spoiler: Keaton Ellis






Spoiler: 7.51 3x3 av5 - Slow N Steady Summer 2017






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



B2 R2 F2 L' R2 F' U R' B2 U F' D B' D' U' B2 L F' L'

x y2 // inspection
F R U L F' D2 // cross
U2 R U' R' U' F U' F' // 1st pair
y U' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' U' y' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.26	58	7.99	63	8.68	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.66	33	7.08	38	8.15		F2L/Total	64.2%	56.9%	60.3%
LL	2.60	25	9.62	25	9.62		LL/Total	35.8%	43.1%	39.7%

Cross+1	2.06	14	6.80	14	6.80		Cross+1/F2L	44.2%	42.4%	36.8%
OLS	2.70	20	7.41	24	8.89		OLS/Total	37.2%	34.5%	38.1%
PLL	0.80	11	13.75	11	13.75		PLL/LL		30.8%	44.0%	44.0%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



R2 F2 L D2 U R D' R2 F2 R' B2 D B' D' U2 B' U

x2 // inspection
D F2 R L' U D // cross
R U R' U' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U U' y' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.48	55	8.49	60	9.26	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.27	33	7.73	38	8.90		F2L/Total	65.9%	60.0%	63.3%
LL	2.21	22	9.95	22	9.95		LL/Total	34.1%	40.0%	36.7%

Cross+1	1.60	12	7.50	14	8.75		Cross+1/F2L	37.5%	36.4%	36.8%
OLS	1.63	16	9.82	16	9.82		OLS/Total	25.2%	29.1%	26.7%
PLL	0.81	13	16.05	13	16.05		PLL/LL		36.7%	59.1%	59.1%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B R' F' U' F' D L D2 B' D' U' B2 F2 D

x2 // inspection
L U F' L D' U' R2 // cross
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 F U' F' // 1st pair
y U2' L' U L d R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U2 R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U2 R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.79	80	8.17	87	8.89	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.75	53	7.85	59	8.74		F2L/Total	68.9%	66.3%	67.8%
LL	3.04	27	8.88	28	9.21		LL/Total	31.1%	33.8%	32.2%

Cross+1	3.18	22	6.92	22	6.92		Cross+1/F2L	47.1%	41.5%	37.3%
OLS	2.90	27	9.31	29	10.00		OLS/Total	29.6%	33.8%	33.3%
PLL	0.97	13	13.40	13	13.40		PLL/LL		31.9%	48.1%	46.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B R' F' U' F' D L D2 B' D' U' B2 F2 D

x2 // inspection
L U F' L D' U' R2 // cross
U' R R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 F U' F' // 1st pair
U' y U' L' U L d R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U U R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U R' R U' R' U y' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U r U R' U R U' R' U R U' U' r' // OLL
U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D B L2 R' B R F2 L' F2 D R' F' R2

z // inspection
D L' R2' F' D R' // cross
U' L' U L U R U R' // 1st pair
y' (U R U' R')3 // 2nd pair
y' U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U2' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.79	67	7.62	75	8.53	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.31	42	7.91	48	9.04		F2L/Total	60.4%	62.7%	64.0%
LL	3.48	25	7.18	27	7.76		LL/Total	39.6%	37.3%	36.0%

Cross+1	2.04	14	6.86	14	6.86		Cross+1/F2L	38.4%	33.3%	29.2%
OLS	3.14	17	5.41	20	6.37		OLS/Total	35.7%	25.4%	26.7%
PLL	1.04	14	13.46	15	14.42		PLL/LL		29.9%	56.0%	55.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D B L2 R' B R F2 L' F2 D R' F' R2

z // inspection
D L' R2' F' D R' // cross
U' L' U L U R U R' // 1st pair
y' (U R U' R')3 // 2nd pair
y' U' U' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U r U2 R' U' R U' R' r' R // OLL
U R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



B2 L B2 D2 U2 R' D' L F' L' U2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 U' B'

z2 // inspection
D R' F L D2 F // Xcross
d R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U' y' L' U L // 3rd pair
U y' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL(CP)
U' // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.08	42	8.27	44	8.66	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.60	30	8.33	32	8.89		F2L/Total	70.9%	71.4%	72.7%
LL	1.48	12	8.11	12	8.11		LL/Total	29.1%	28.6%	27.3%

Cross+1	1.43	6	4.20	6	4.20		Cross+1/F2L	39.7%	20.0%	18.8%
OLS	1.73	19	10.98	20	11.56		OLS/Total	34.1%	45.2%	45.5%
OLLCP	0.63	10	15.87	10	15.87		OLLCP/LL		42.6%	83.3%	83.3%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.51	60	7.99	66	8.79	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.75	36	7.58	41	8.71		F2L/Total	63.2%	60.0%	62.6%
LL	2.76	24	8.69	25	8.93		LL/Total	36.8%	40.0%	37.4%

Cross+1	1.90	13	7.02	14	7.37		Cross+1/F2L	40.0%	37.0%	33.9%
OLS	2.49	18	7.10	20	8.03		OLS/Total	33.2%	29.4%	30.3%
PLL	0.88	13	14.34	13	14.72		PLL/LL		32.0%	52.8%	52.7%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.48	60	8.07	66	8.80	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.92	38	7.77	43	8.74		F2L/Total	65.7%	63.2%	65.3%
LL	2.56	22	8.67	23	8.90		LL/Total	34.3%	36.8%	34.7%

Cross+1	2.06	14	6.60	14	6.79		Cross+1/F2L	41.9%	35.6%	32.6%
OLS	2.42	20	8.18	22	9.01		OLS/Total	32.4%	32.8%	33.1%
PLL	0.85	12	14.35	12	14.59		PLL/LL		33.2%	55.0%	54.4%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.08	42	8.49	44	9.26[/COLOR]

F2L	3.60	30	8.33	32	9.04
LL	1.48	12	9.95	12	9.95

Cross+1	1.43	6	7.50	6	8.75
OLS	1.63	16	10.98	16	11.56
PLL	0.63	10	16.05	10	16.05
```












Spoiler: Antoine Cantin






Spoiler: 5.41 3x3 single - Latin America Cubing Tour - Arequipa 2017






Spoiler: Video










D2 B2 D' U2 L' U' B' D U L' U L2 R U2 R F L2 U2

x y' // inspection
D x' R' F D' L D' // cross
R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
y' U L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' y' x' R U' R' U // 4th pair
x U U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.41	44	8.13	49	9.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.93	33	8.40	37	9.41		F2L/Total	72.6%	75.0%	75.5%
LL	1.48	11	7.43	12	8.11		LL/Total	27.4%	25.0%	24.5%

Cross+1	1.73	11	6.36	12	6.94		Cross+1/F2L	44.0%	33.3%	32.4%
OLS	2.20	19	8.64	22	10.00		OLS/Total	40.7%	43.2%	44.9%
ZBLL	0.67	9	13.43	9	13.43		ZBLL/LL		45.3%	81.8%	75.0%
```









Spoiler: Bill Wang






Spoiler: 5.71 3x3 single - Newmarket Open 2017






Spoiler: Video










R2 D L2 B2 U2 L B2 R' U' L R2 U' F U' B F2 D R2 F'

z // inspection
L' U x' D' R' D r U2 x' // cross
R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' y' U' R U R' U2 R U2' R2' U' R // 3rd / 4th pairs / OLS
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R l) U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.71	43	7.53	50	8.76	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.00	32	8.00	38	9.50		F2L/Total	70.1%	74.4%	76.0%
LL	1.71	11	6.43	12	7.02		LL/Total	29.9%	25.6%	24.0%

Cross+1	1.87	14	7.49	16	8.56		Cross+1/F2L	46.8%	43.8%	42.1%
PLL	0.73	9	12.33	9	12.33		PLL/LL		42.7%	81.8%	75.0%
```






Spoiler: 27.09 4x4 NR av5 - Newmarket Open 2017






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



L B2 L' R' D2 F2 R F2 B2 R' F2 U R B' L' F L' D' L' U u2 L2 f2 
F' D2 B2 r2 U' L2 u2 B D2 r' U2 D' F' U2 D' r' u' B2 L' u' f F'

y' x' // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
F D r' F r2 U2' r // yellow
F' u' U' r U2 r' // white
z' U r2 U' // WG
x2' U r2 L U' // WO
L2' U x' U2' (r' l') U // WR
// last 4 centres / finish cross
L U' 3r' U2' r2' U r' // orange
r' U r U' 3R' U 3R' U r' U r' // green
U' r U2 r' // red / blue
(x' y') x' R u2' R U R' F R' F' R u2 R' // WB // cross
// finish edges
u' // OB
U2' R U' R' // YO
y U' R' U R2 U' R' u // GR / RB
F R' F' R u' // YR
U' R U' R' u // YG
F R' F' R u' R U R' F R' F' R u // GO / YB
// 3x3x3
y' U R U' R' U' R' U' R // wRB
U (R U R' U')2 // missed pair
y' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // wGO
D2' U' R' U' R U D2' // wOB
y' R' F R F' R U' R' // wGR
U' r U2 x r U2 r U2' r' U2 l U2 r' U2' r U2 r' U2' r' // Oparity
U 3r U 3r' R U R' U' 3r U' 3r' // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 3u R' U R U' R D' F2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	29.07	176	6.05	203	6.98	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.13	13	6.10	14	6.57		Step 1/Redux	11.6%	13.7%	12.2%
Step 2	3.24	12	3.70	18	5.56		Step 2/Redux	17.6%	12.6%	15.7%
Step 3	4.31	25	5.80	30	6.96		Step 3/Redux	23.4%	26.3%	26.1%
Step 4	2.06	11	5.34	16	7.77		Step 4/Redux	11.2%	11.6%	13.9%
Step 5	6.64	34	5.12	37	5.57		Step 5/Redux	36.1%	35.8%	32.2%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	18.38	95	5.17	115	6.26	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	63.2%	54.0%	56.7%[/COLOR]

F3L	4.58	38	8.30	43	9.39		F3L/3x3		42.8%	46.9%	48.9%
LL	6.11	43	7.04	45	7.36		LL/3x3		57.2%	53.1%	51.1%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	10.69	81	7.58	88	8.23	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	36.8%	46.0%	43.3%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L B2 L' R' D2 F2 R F2 B2 R' F2 U R B' L' F L' D' L' U u2 L2 f2 
F' D2 B2 r2 U' L2 u2 B D2 r' U2 D' F' U2 D' r' u' B2 L' u' f F'

y' x' // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
F D r' F r2 U' U' r // yellow
F' u' U' r U2 r' // white
z' U r2 U' // WG
x' x' U r2 L U' // WO
L' L' U x' U' U' (r' l') U // WR
// last 4 centres / finish cross
L U' 3r 3r 3r U' U' r2' U r' // orange
3r' 3r r' U r U' 3r' r U r' 3r' r2 U r' U r' // green
U' r U2 r' // red / blue
(x' y') x' R u' u' R U R' F R' F' R u2 R' // WB // cross
// finish edges
u' // OB
U' U' R U' R' // YO
y2' U' y' R' U R2 U' R' u // GR / RB
F R' F' R u' // YR
U' R U' R' u // YG
F R' F' R u' R U R' F R' F' R u // GO / YB
// 3x3x3
y' U R U' R' U' R' U' R // wRB
U (R U R' U')2 y' R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // wGO
D' D' U' R' U' R U D2' // wOB
y' R' F R F' R U' R' // wGR
U' r U2 x r U2 r U2' r' U2 l U2 r' U2' r U2 r' U2' r' // Oparity
u 2U' 3r U 3r' R U R' U' 3r U' 3r' // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 3u R' U R U' R D' F2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R' F2 L D2 R' F2 R U2 L2 R' U' B U L' U' D' F' R2 D R2 F2 r2 
u2 D R' D L2 B2 U2 f2 R' B2 D f' U2 B2 r2 F' u' r B D2 r' R f2

z y2 // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
U r' D F U r' // yellow
y r U' r' 2U l' U2 l // white
z' x 3r2' U l2 F // WG
3r U' r' D' // WO
x' 3r' U' r2' 3r U // WB
// last 4 centres / finish cross
L' U' 3r' U2 r U' r' // blue
3R' U2 r' 3r' U2' r U 3R2 U2 3r' U l // orange / green / red
(x' z') y' 2U' R' U' R u // WR
D2 F D // cross
// finish edges
y' R' U R2 U' R' u' // YO
y' U2 R' U' R // YG
y2' R U R2' U' R // GO
U2' F R' F' R u // YR / OB
U' R U' R' 3d' F R' F' R u' // GR
y' U2 R' U' R u // RB / YB
// 3x3x3
U2' R U2' R' 3d' R' U' R // wGO
y' D R U R' U' // wOB
D' R' U' R U' R' U R // wGR
y' U2' R' U' R U' R' U R // wRB
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 // Pparity
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	28.46	152	5.34	182	6.39	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.83	14	4.95	17	6.01		Step 1/Redux	14.7%	15.4%	15.2%
Step 2	5.01	14	2.79	18	3.59		Step 2/Redux	26.0%	15.4%	16.1%
Step 3	3.90	20	5.13	25	6.41		Step 3/Redux	20.2%	22.0%	22.3%
Step 4	1.54	8	5.19	11	7.14		Step 4/Redux	8.0%	8.8%	9.8%
Step 5	6.00	35	5.83	41	6.83		Step 5/Redux	31.1%	38.5%	36.6%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	19.28	91	4.72	112	5.81	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	67.7%	59.9%	61.5%[/COLOR]

F3L	4.11	29	7.06	34	8.27		F3L/3x3		44.8%	47.5%	48.6%
LL	5.07	32	6.31	36	7.10		LL/3x3		55.2%	52.5%	51.4%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	9.18	61	6.64	70	7.63	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	32.3%	40.1%	38.5%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' F2 L D2 R' F2 R U2 L2 R' U' B U L' U' D' F' R2 D R2 F2 r2 
u2 D R' D L2 B2 U2 f2 R' B2 D f' U2 B2 r2 F' u' r B D2 r' R f2

z y2 // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
U r' D F U r' // yellow
y r U' r' u U' l' U2 3l 3l' l // white
z' (L' 3r') U (r l) U // WG
3r L x' L' U' r' D' // WO
x' 3r' U' r2' 3r U // WB
// last 4 centres / finish cross
L' U' 3r' 3r' 3r U2 r U' r' // blue
3r' r U2 r' 3r' U' U' r U r' 3r2 r' U2 3r' U l // orange / green / red
(x' z') y' u' U R' U' R u // WR
D2 F D // cross
// finish edges
y' R' U R2 U' R' u' // YO
(U y') U R' U' R // YG
y2' R U R2' U' R // GO
U' U' F R' F' R u // YR / OB
U' R U' R' 3d' F R' F' R u' // GR
U y' U R' U' R u // RB / YB
// 3x3x3
U' U' R U' U' R' 3d' R' U' R // wGO
D y' R U R' U' D' // wOB
R' U' R U' R' U R // wGR
U' y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // wRB
U U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' r 2R R' U2 r 2R R' u2 r 2R R' u2 // Pparity
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



U' L D2 U' L F R B' R F' R2 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 U F2 R2 r2 
U2 F R2 F' r2 B' r2 D2 f2 U F' L2 r D L f D2 r' L f r' u2 L'

x y2 // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
D' U' r' F U' r' // yellow
F r U2 2R' u2 y' U' r' F2 r // white
z' x U r' U // WB
L x' U' r L U // WR
L' U2 3r U r F' // WO
// last 4 centres / finish cross
3r U2' 3R' U r' // green
3r2 r' U2 r 3R U 3R2 U2 r' // orange
3r U2' r U' r2' 3r U2 r // blue / red
x2' z' u' U' R' U' R u // WG
R' D // cross
// finish edges
F R' F' R u' // YR
U' R U' R' // YO
y' U R U' R' // OB
y' U R U' R' u // YB
R U' R' u' // GR
U2' F R' F' R u // RB
y' R' U R u' R' U R U' y R U' R' u // YO / GO
// 3x3x3
U' R U' R' U L' U' L // wGR
y R U' R' U' L' U' L // wGO
U' R U R2' U' R // wRB
3r U' R' U R U 3r' // wOB
U' 3r U' 3r' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	26.50	149	5.62	174	6.57	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.39	15	6.28	17	7.11		Step 1/Redux	12.4%	14.9%	13.7%
Step 2	5.17	14	2.71	20	3.87		Step 2/Redux	26.8%	13.9%	16.1%
Step 3	3.51	20	5.70	27	7.69		Step 3/Redux	18.2%	19.8%	21.8%
Step 4	1.46	8	5.48	11	7.53		Step 4/Redux	7.6%	7.9%	8.9%
Step 5	6.78	44	6.49	49	7.23		Step 5/Redux	35.1%	43.6%	39.5%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	19.31	101	5.23	124	6.42	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	72.9%	67.8%	71.3%[/COLOR]

F3L	3.67	28	7.63	29	7.90		F3L/3x3		51.0%	58.3%	58.0%
LL	3.52	20	5.68	21	5.97		LL/3x3		49.0%	41.7%	42.0%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	7.19	48	6.68	50	6.95	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	27.1%	32.2%	28.7%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U' L D2 U' L F R B' R F' R2 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 U F2 R2 r2 
U2 F R2 F' r2 B' r2 D2 f2 U F' L2 r D L f D2 r' L f r' u2 L'

x y2 // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
D' U' r' F U' r' // yellow
F r U2 r' R u2 y' U' r' F2 r // white
z' F r' F // WB
3r x' U U2 r L U // WR
L' U U 3r' 3r' 3r' U r F' // WO
// last 4 centres / finish cross
3r U' U' 3r' r U r' // green
3r2 r' U2 r 3r r' U r 3r2' r U2 r' // orange
3r U' U' r U' r2' 3r U2 r // blue / red
x' z' u' y' U' R' U' R u // WG
R' D // cross
// finish edges
F R' F' R u' // YR
U' R U' R' // YO
y' U R U' R' // OB
y' U R U' R' u // YB
U F F' U' R U' R' u' // GR
U' U' F R' F' R u // RB
y' R' U R u' R' U R U' y R U' R' u // YO / GO
// 3x3x3
U' R U' R' U L' U' L // wGR
y R U' R' U' L' U' L // wGO
U' R U R2' U' R // wRB
3r U' R' U R U 3r' // wOB
U' 3r U' 3r' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



R2 D2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 R B' U D2 R2 F2 L' U' R B u2 
F2 r2 R' B' R' L' D2 f2 F' B' R B u f2 F' L' u F f R2 u B' r L F2 r

y // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
r R D' u r' // white
y' r U2 r2' F r // yellow
z x' D' r U // WR
L U x' r' U' 3R2 L U' // WG
x' L U x' R r2 U' // WO
// last 4 centres / finish cross
x 3r U' r U 3R2 // orange
U r U 3R' U2' 3R2 // blue
U' r' U 3r' r2 U2' r' // red/ green
z' u' U' R' U' R u // WB
D2 R' D // cross
// finish edges
u' R U R' // OB
y' R U R' // RB
y' U' R U' R' u2 // YB
U L' U L d' // GR
U R U' R' u' // YO
F R' F' R d // YG
R' U' R u R U R' F R' F' R u' // GO / YR
// 3x3x3
L' U' L 3d' R U' R' // wGR
U R' U' R L' U L // wRB
y2 U R U2' R' 3d R' U' R // wOB
U R U' R' U' R U R' // wGO
U' 3r R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U' 3r' R // OLL
U R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	25.97	147	5.66	174	6.70	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.60	9	3.46	11	4.23		Step 1/Redux	13.7%	10.1%	9.9%
Step 2	4.94	15	3.04	22	4.45		Step 2/Redux	26.0%	16.9%	19.8%
Step 3	4.00	19	4.75	26	6.50		Step 3/Redux	21.0%	21.3%	23.4%
Step 4	1.84	9	4.89	11	5.98		Step 4/Redux	9.7%	10.1%	9.9%
Step 5	5.64	37	6.56	41	7.27		Step 5/Redux	29.7%	41.6%	36.9%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	19.02	89	4.68	111	5.84	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	73.2%	60.5%	63.8%[/COLOR]

F3L	3.30	29	8.79	32	9.70		F3L/3x3		47.5%	50.0%	50.8%
LL	3.65	29	7.95	31	8.49		LL/3x3		52.5%	50.0%	49.2%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	6.95	58	8.35	63	9.06	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	26.8%	39.5%	36.2%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 D2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 R B' U D2 R2 F2 L' U' R B u2 
F2 r2 R' B' R' L' D2 f2 F' B' R B u f2 F' L' u F f R2 u B' r L F2 r

y // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
r R D' u r' // white
y' r U2 r' r' F r // yellow
z x' D' r U // WR
L U x' r' U' r2' (3r L) 3r U' // WG
3r' L L U x' R r2 U' // WO
// last 4 centres / finish cross
x 3r 3r 3r' U' r U r2' // orange
3r2 U r U 3r' r U' U' r2' // blue
3r2 U' r' U 3r' r2 U' U' r' // red/ green
(y x) u' y' U' R' U' R u // WB
D2 R' D // cross
// finish edges
u' R U R' // OB
y' R U R' // RB
y' U' R U' R' u2 // YB
U L' U L d' // GR
U R U' R' u' // YO
F R' F' R d // YG
R' U' R u R U R' F R' F' R u' // GO / YR
// 3x3x3
L' U' L 3d' R U' R' // wGR
U R' U' R L' U L // wRB
y2 U R U' U' R' 3d R' U' R // wOB
U R U' R' U' R U R' // wGO
U' 3r R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U' 3r' R // OLL
U R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R U U' R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



B D' R' U' R B U' F' D' R' D L2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D' U2 u2 r2 
F' U F u2 B' L2 U' R2 f2 r' u2 F' R B' L2 D2 f U2 r D' U' f2 u2

// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
D' U2 r' U' D r U' r // white
y' r U r' y' R u U2 r U2' r' // yellow
(z x') F l2 U r' F // WO
x' r B // WB
3r' r2 U' r2' 3r U // WR
// last 4 centres / finish cross
x 3r U r' U 3r U' r2 // orange / green
U r' U2 l // red / blue
z' y' u' U2 R' U' R u // WG
R' D // cross
// finish edges
U F R' F' R u' // YG
R U R' // YO
y' R U' R' 3d R' U R // GO
F R' F' R u // GR
F R' F' R u' // RB
U R U' R' u2 // OB
y' R U R' u' // YB / YR
// 3x3x3
(U' R U R')2 // wGR
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // wRB
U2 L' U L2 U' L' // wGO
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // wOB
U2' F R U R' U' F' 3f R U R' U' 3f' // OLL
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 // Pparity
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	26.32	152	5.78	173	6.57	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.80	16	4.21	20	5.26		Step 1/Redux	22.2%	19.0%	20.4%
Step 2	4.21	13	3.09	16	3.80		Step 2/Redux	24.5%	15.5%	16.3%
Step 3	2.73	13	4.76	14	5.13		Step 3/Redux	15.9%	15.5%	14.3%
Step 4	1.51	9	5.96	12	7.95		Step 4/Redux	8.8%	10.7%	12.2%
Step 5	4.90	33	6.73	36	7.35		Step 5/Redux	28.6%	39.3%	36.7%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	17.15	84	4.90	98	5.71	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	65.2%	55.3%	56.6%[/COLOR]

F3L	4.10	34	8.29	37	9.02		F3L/3x3		44.7%	50.0%	49.3%
LL	5.07	34	6.71	38	7.50		LL/3x3		55.3%	50.0%	50.7%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	9.17	68	7.42	75	8.18	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	34.8%	44.7%	43.4%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B D' R' U' R B U' F' D' R' D L2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D' U2 u2 r2 
F' U F u2 B' L2 U' R2 f2 r' u2 F' R B' L2 D2 f U2 r D' U' f2 u2

// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
D' U2 r' U' D r U' r // white
y' r U r' y' R u U2 r U' U' r' // yellow
(z x') F x' (r l) U r' F // WO
x' r B // WB
3r' r2 U' r2' 3r U // WR
// last 4 centres / finish cross
x 3r U r' U 3r U' r2 // orange / green
3r' 3r U r' U2 l // red / blue
z' u' U y' U R' U' R u // WG
R' U D // cross
// finish edges
F R' F' R u' // YG
R U R' // YO
y' R U' R' 3d R' U R // GO
F R' F' R u // GR
F R' F' R u' // RB
U R U' R' u2 // OB
y' R U R' u' // YB / YR
// 3x3x3
(U' R U R')2 // wGR
U' y' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // wRB
U U L' U L2 U' L' // wGO
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // wOB
U' U' F R U R' U' F' 3f R U R' U' 3f' // OLL
r 2R R' U2 r 2R R' u2 r 2R R' u2 // Pparity
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	27.09	151	5.57	176	6.51	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.01	15	4.99	18	5.99		Step 1/Redux	16.2%	16.3%	16.2%
Step 2	4.80	14	2.85	18	3.75		Step 2/Redux	25.8%	14.9%	16.2%
Step 3	3.38	18	5.23	22	6.51		Step 3/Redux	18.2%	19.2%	19.8%
Step 4	1.50	8	5.54	11	7.54		Step 4/Redux	8.1%	9.1%	10.2%
Step 5	5.89	37	6.33	42	7.13		Step 5/Redux	31.7%	40.6%	37.7%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	18.58	92	4.95	111	5.99	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	68.6%	60.9%	63.1%[/COLOR]

F3L	3.96	30	7.66	33	8.42		F3L/3x3		46.5%	51.4%	51.3%
LL	4.55	29	6.30	32	6.95		LL/3x3		53.5%	48.6%	48.7%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	8.51	59	6.93	65	7.64	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	31.4%	39.1%	36.9%[/COLOR]
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	27.26	155.20	5.69	181.20	6.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.75	13.40	4.87	15.80	5.75		Step 1/Redux	14.76%	14.57%	14.11%
Step 2	4.51	13.60	3.01	18.80	4.16		Step 2/Redux	24.23%	14.78%	16.79%
Step 3	3.69	19.40	5.26	24.40	6.61		Step 3/Redux	19.81%	21.09%	21.79%
Step 4	1.68	9.00	5.35	12.20	7.25		Step 4/Redux	9.03%	9.78%	10.89%
Step 5	5.99	36.60	6.11	40.80	6.81		Step 5/Redux	32.17%	39.78%	36.43%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	18.63	92.00	4.94	112.00	6.01	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	68.32%	59.28%	61.81%[/COLOR]

F3L	3.95	31.60	8.00	35.00	8.86		F3L/3x3		45.76%	50.00%	50.58%
LL	4.68	31.60	6.75	34.20	7.30		LL/3x3		54.24%	50.00%	49.42%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	8.64	63.20	7.32	69.20	8.01	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	31.68%	40.72%	38.19%[/COLOR]
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	25.97	147	6.05	173	6.98[/COLOR]

Step 1	2.13	9	6.28	11	7.11
Step 2	3.24	12	3.70	16	5.56
Step 3	2.73	13	5.80	14	7.69
Step 4	1.46	8	5.96	11	7.95
Step 5	4.90	33	6.73	36	7.35
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	17.15	84	5.23	98	6.42[/COLOR]

F3L	3.30	28	8.79	29	9.70
LL	3.52	20	7.95	21	8.49
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	6.95	48	8.35	50	9.06[/COLOR]
```












Spoiler: Austin Moore






Spoiler: 6.44 3x3 single - SCC Summer 2017






Spoiler: Video










U L2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 U F2 U' B2 L' U B R' D B2 F2 U' L' F'

y z' // inspection
R' (U D) // LB block
r' M U' R2' F // LF pair
U' M' (U R U' R')2 // RB block
U M' U' r' // RF pair
U2 R U' r' F R' F' r // CMLL
U2 M U' M U' M' U M' // EO
U' M' U2 M' // UL/UR
U' M' U2 M' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.44	46	7.14	55	8.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.23	8	6.50	7	5.69		Lblock/F2B	44.40%	36.36%	31.82%
Rblock	1.54	14	9.09	15	9.74		Rblock/F2B	55.60%	63.64%	68.18%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	2.77	22	7.94	22	7.94		F2B/Total	43.01%	47.83%	40.00%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.30	8	6.15	9	6.92		CMLL/Total	20.19%	17.39%	16.36%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	2.37	16	6.75	24	10.13		LSE/Total	36.80%	34.78%	43.64%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.67	24	6.54	33	8.99		L10P/Total	56.99%	52.17%	60.00%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U L2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 U F2 U' B2 L' U B R' D B2 F2 U' L' F'

y z' // inspection
R' (U D) // LB block
(r' L') l U' R2' F // LF pair
U' r R' (U R U' R')2 // RB block
U M' U' r' // RF pair
U U R U' r' F R' F' r // CMLL
U2 r' R U' r' R U' r R' U r R' // EO
U' r R' U2 R' r // UL/UR
U' r R' U2 R' r // EP
View at alg.cubing.net











Spoiler: Jacob Hutnyk






Spoiler: 6.90 3x3 single - Vancouver Open Summer 2017






Spoiler: Video










D2 B F' L2 B2 D2 R F' D' U B L U F L2 B2 R U' B

x' // inspection
r' R2 D' R2 // pseudo cross
U R' U' R D2 // Xcross
y' U' R' U R U L' U' L // 2nd pair
R' U R U' R U // 3rd pair
R2' U' R (U R' U' R)2 // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
z U' R D' R2 U R' (U' D) R D' R2 U R' D R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.90	55	7.97	58	8.41	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.06	34	8.37	35	8.62		F2L/Total	58.8%	61.8%	60.3%
LL	2.84	21	7.39	23	8.10		LL/Total	41.2%	38.2%	39.7%

Cross+1	1.42	9	6.34	9	6.34		Cross+1/F2L	35.0%	26.5%	25.7%
OLS	1.50	18	12.00	18	12.00		OLS/Total	21.7%	32.7%	31.0%
PLL	1.17	13	11.11	14	11.97		PLL/LL		41.2%	61.9%	60.9%
```









Spoiler: Zach Goldman






Spoiler: 7.99 3x3 single - Lexington Summer 2017






Spoiler: Video










D2 F2 L2 F2 U R B D2 B' L' F R U R' U2 L2 F D2 U'

y2 // inspection
R U R' F R L // cross
U' U' R' U R U' d' R U R' // 1st pair
y2' R U' R' U y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.99	57	7.13	62	7.76	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.80	31	6.46	36	7.50		F2L/Total	60.1%	54.4%	58.1%
LL	3.19	26	8.15	26	8.15		LL/Total	39.9%	45.6%	41.9%

Cross+1	2.40	14	5.83	16	6.67		Cross+1/F2L	50.0%	45.2%	44.4%
OLS	2.00	15	7.50	15	7.50		OLS/Total	25.0%	26.3%	24.2%
PLL	1.03	13	12.62	13	12.62		PLL/LL		32.3%	50.0%	50.0%
```









Spoiler: SungIn Park






Spoiler: 6.01 3x3 single - UCSD Summer 2017






Spoiler: Video










F D2 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 B F R' D L2 F U L B2 F2 U2 L'

y2 // inspection
D' U' r U' x' D' R' F R U D' // cross
R U' R' U R U' R' y U R U' R' // 1st pair
U L' U2 L U y' L U L' // 2nd pair
L' U2 L U y' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 F' U' F R' F R F' // 4th pair / VLS
U' // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.01	44	7.32	49	8.15	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.77	43	7.45	48	8.32		F2L/Total	96.0%	97.7%	98.0%
LL	0.24	1	4.17	1	4.17		LL/Total	4.0%	2.3%	2.0%

Cross+1	3.17	20	6.31	23	7.26		Cross+1/F2L	54.9%	46.5%	47.9%
OLS	1.10	9	8.18	9	8.18		OLS/Total	18.3%	20.5%	18.4%
```









Spoiler: Cale Schoon






Spoiler: 7.67 3x3 single - CubingUSA Nationals 2017






Spoiler: Video










R2 U2 B' U' F R2 F D' L' R B L' D R2 B2 L2 B2 U'

y x2 // inspection
U L U' L F' D' R' D // cross
y U' R U R' L' U' L // 1st pair
R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R R' R U2 R' U' R R' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U R' U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' r U R' U' r' F R F' U' U' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.67	52	6.78	58	7.56	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.97	42	7.04	46	7.71		F2L/Total	77.8%	80.8%	79.3%
LL	1.70	10	5.88	12	7.06		LL/Total	22.2%	19.2%	20.7%

Cross+1	2.57	15	5.84	16	6.23		Cross+1/F2L	43.0%	35.7%	34.8%
OLS	2.64	21	7.95	25	9.47		OLS/Total	34.4%	40.4%	43.1%
ZBLL	0.67	8	11.94	8	11.94		ZBLL/LL		39.4%	80.0%	66.7%
```









Spoiler: Max Park






Spoiler: 6.03 3x3 av5 (unofficial)






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F R F' L2 F U' F2 D U2 L U2 F' R D

y' // inspection
r U' r' D' R2' F // cross
U' U' R' U R L' U L // 1st pair
y U L' U L R' U R2 U R' // 2nd / 3rd pairs
U U L' U' L U' r U' r' F // 4th pair
U l' U U L U L' U l // OLL
U R' U' R (U D') R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' D // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.24	52	8.33	58	9.29	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.54	29	8.19	34	9.60		F2L/Total	56.7%	55.8%	58.6%
LL	2.70	23	8.52	24	8.89		LL/Total	43.3%	44.2%	41.4%

Cross+1	1.44	12	8.33	14	9.72		Cross+1/F2L	40.7%	41.4%	41.2%
OLS	2.24	17	7.59	19	8.48		OLS/Total	35.9%	32.7%	32.8%
PLL	1.03	14	13.59	14	13.59		PLL/LL		38.1%	60.9%	58.3%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



U L2 F2 D2 U' L2 F' R U2 R D F' U' F D' L' R B

y x2 // inspection
R' D R2 D F' // cross
L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
d R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U y L' U U L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U U R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLL
R' U U R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.11	57	9.33	63	10.31	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.51	32	9.12	36	10.26		F2L/Total	57.4%	56.1%	57.1%
LL	2.60	25	9.62	27	10.38		LL/Total	42.6%	43.9%	42.9%

Cross+1	1.31	10	7.63	10	7.63		Cross+1/F2L	37.3%	31.3%	27.8%
OLS	1.73	19	10.98	20	11.56		OLS/Total	28.3%	33.3%	31.7%
PLL	1.00	14	14.00	16	16.00		PLL/LL		38.5%	56.0%	59.3%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



B2 L2 R B2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' R' B L' R' U' F2 R2 F L2

x2 // inspection
D D R L2' U (U x') // cross
U R' U' R U U R' U R // 1st pair
D d R' U' R D' // 2nd pair
U' U' R U R' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' d U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r U R' U R U' U' r' // OLL(CP)
U U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.75	55	9.57	61	10.61	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.00	33	8.25	38	9.50		F2L/Total	69.6%	60.0%	62.3%
LL	1.75	22	12.57	23	13.14		LL/Total	30.4%	40.0%	37.7%

Cross+1	1.60	12	7.50	15	9.37		Cross+1/F2L	40.0%	36.4%	39.5%
OLS	1.34	16	11.94	18	13.43		OLS/Total	23.3%	29.1%	29.5%
PLL	0.73	11	15.07	11	15.07		PLL/LL		41.7%	50.0%	47.8%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U R2 D L2 U F' R2 U R2 U' B D' U R B2 D2 L2

x2 y // inspection
D' L R F R U' D' // cross
R' U' R L' U L // 1st pair
d' R U' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' U // ELL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.49	48	10.69	52	11.58	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.47	37	10.66	39	11.24		F2L/Total	77.3%	77.1%	75.0%
LL	1.02	11	10.78	13	12.75		LL/Total	22.7%	22.9%	25.0%

Cross+1	1.40	12	8.57	13	9.29		Cross+1/F2L	40.3%	32.4%	33.3%
OLS	1.83	21	11.48	24	13.11		OLS/Total	40.8%	43.8%	46.2%
ELL	0.66	9	13.64	10	15.15		ELL/LL		64.7%	81.8%	76.9%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



F' L2 F' D2 B F2 R U L' U' L' F2 D2 R B R2 U L D'

x' // inspection
U' U' (r' L') D' U' r U' r' // cross
U (U y') R' U R // 1st pair
U U R U' U' R' U U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' d R U' R' U R U' R' y R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U L d R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL(CP)
U R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.24	58	9.29	65	10.42	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.11	37	9.00	44	10.71		F2L/Total	65.9%	63.8%	67.7%
LL	2.13	21	9.86	21	9.86		LL/Total	34.1%	36.2%	32.3%

Cross+1	1.47	11	7.48	13	8.84		Cross+1/F2L	35.8%	29.7%	29.5%
OLS	1.30	16	12.31	16	12.31		OLS/Total	20.8%	27.6%	24.6%
PLL	0.77	11	14.29	11	14.29		PLL/LL		36.2%	52.4%	52.4%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.03	55	9.06	61	10.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.68	31	8.51	36	9.77		F2L/Total	61.0%	57.3%	59.3%
LL	2.35	23	9.93	25	10.50		LL/Total	39.0%	42.7%	40.7%

Cross+1	1.45	11	7.82	13	8.97		Cross+1/F2L	39.4%	36.2%	36.1%
OLS	1.77	17	9.79	19	10.73		OLS/Total	29.3%	31.7%	31.3%
PLL	0.92	13	14.13	14	14.86		PLL/LL		39.1%	55.7%	55.4%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.77	54	9.37	60	10.37	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.73	34	9.02	38	10.25		F2L/Total	64.6%	62.2%	63.9%
LL	2.04	20	10.00	22	10.59		LL/Total	35.4%	37.8%	36.1%

Cross+1	1.44	11	7.89	13	9.00		Cross+1/F2L	38.8%	33.9%	34.0%
OLS	1.69	18	10.55	19	11.49		OLS/Total	29.3%	33.0%	32.4%
PLL	0.84	12	14.08	12	14.80		PLL/LL		41.1%	57.8%	57.4%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.49	48	10.69	52	11.58[/COLOR]

F2L	3.47	29	10.66	34	11.24
LL	1.02	11	12.57	13	13.14

Cross+1	1.31	10	8.57	10	9.72
OLS	1.30	16	12.31	16	13.43
PLL	0.66	9	15.07	10	16.00
```












Spoiler: Kian Mansour






Spoiler: 6.63 3x3 av5 (unofficial)






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



F' U' B' U' F2 D' R' B2 L' F L2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 B2

z // inspection
U2' M' M' u // LF block
U' x' U // LB pair
x U2' R' U r // RB block
U2' R U' R' U2' M' r U R' // RF pair
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' r' // CMLL
U' M // EO
U M U2' M U' // UL/UR
M' U2' M' U2' M2' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.19	43	6.95	46	7.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.17	5	4.27	7	5.98		Lblock/F2B	34.4%	27.8%	33.3%
Rblock	2.23	13	5.83	14	6.28		Rblock/F2B	65.6%	72.2%	66.7%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	3.40	18	5.29	21	6.18		F2B/Total	54.9%	41.9%	45.7%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.31	13	9.92	13	9.92		CMLL/Total	21.2%	30.2%	28.3%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	1.48	12	8.11	12	8.11		LSE/Total	23.9%	27.9%	26.1%[/COLOR]
L10P	2.79	25	8.96	25	8.96		L10P/Total	45.1%	58.1%	54.3%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



R' B D' B' L U' L2 D R' D R2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 D R2 U'

x y2 // inspection
R' F2 u' u' // LB block
F r F' // LF pair
r2' U' r' U' R' U' R U' R' r' U' r // RB block
U2' M' U' R U R' U' R U R' // RF pair
U2' r U R' U' r' F R F' // CMLL
U' M2' U' M U2' M U' // UL/UR
E2' M E' M' M E' M' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.35	51	6.11	52	6.23	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.98	6	3.03	7	3.54		Lblock/F2B	42.0%	21.4%	24.1%
Rblock	2.73	22	8.06	22	8.06		Rblock/F2B	58.0%	78.6%	75.9%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	4.71	28	5.94	29	6.16		F2B/Total	56.4%	54.9%	55.8%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.40	9	6.43	9	6.43		CMLL/Total	16.8%	17.6%	17.3%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	2.24	14	6.25	14	6.25		LSE/Total	26.8%	27.5%	26.9%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.64	23	6.32	23	6.32		L10P/Total	43.6%	45.1%	44.2%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 U' B' U2 F' R F' L D' L' B2 U R2 U F2 U' R2 U' F2 D' L2

U' M2' u' // LF block
M' U2' R B' // LB pair
U' r' U' R2 M U' r U' R' // RF block
U' R' U' R U U R' U' R // RB pair
F R' F' R U R U' R' // CMLL
U' M' U2' M' U2' M U M // EO
U2' M2' U' // UL/UR
M' U2' M' U2' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.87	47	6.84	48	6.99	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.00	7	7.00	7	7.00		Lblock/F2B	28.2%	29.2%	28.0%
Rblock	2.54	17	6.69	18	7.09		Rblock/F2B	71.8%	70.8%	72.0%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	3.54	24	6.78	25	7.06		F2B/Total	51.5%	51.1%	52.1%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.43	8	5.59	8	5.59		CMLL/Total	20.8%	17.0%	16.7%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	1.90	15	7.89	15	7.89		LSE/Total	27.7%	31.9%	31.3%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.33	23	6.91	23	6.91		L10P/Total	48.5%	48.9%	47.9%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U' L B2 U2 R' D2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 F D L D' U2 R' B' D2 U'

z2 // inspection
(U' D) R' D' // LF block
R U' M' r B' // LB pair
U' M' U R2 U2' M' r U // RF block
R2' U' R U2 R' U' r // RB pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U2' R' F R F' // CMLL
M' U' M' U2' M' U' M' // EO
M2' // UL/UR
U' M U2' M' // EP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.65	48	7.22	48	7.22	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.00	8	8.00	8	8.00		Lblock/F2B	29.9%	34.8%	34.8%
Rblock	2.34	15	6.41	15	6.41		Rblock/F2B	70.1%	65.2%	65.2%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	3.34	23	6.89	23	6.89		F2B/Total	50.2%	47.9%	47.9%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.53	13	8.50	13	8.50		CMLL/Total	23.0%	27.1%	27.1%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	1.78	12	6.74	12	6.74		LSE/Total	26.8%	25.0%	25.0%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.31	25	7.55	25	7.55		L10P/Total	49.8%	52.1%	52.1%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



D2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 B' D2 R' U2 B R' D2 R' F U2

y2 // inspection
F U R D // L block
r' U R' U' R' R' U2' R U' R' U' R // RB block
U2' M' U2' R U R' // RF pair
F (R U R' U')2 F' // CMLL
M' U' M' U' M U' M' // EO
U M' U2' M' U M2' U' // UL/UR
M M' U2' M' U2' M // EP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.37	51	8.01	52	8.16	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	0.56	4	7.14	4	7.14		Lblock/F2B	19.8%	19.0%	18.2%
Rblock	2.27	17	7.49	18	7.93		Rblock/F2B	80.2%	81.0%	81.8%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	2.83	21	7.42	22	7.77		F2B/Total	44.4%	41.2%	42.3%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.20	10	8.33	10	8.33		CMLL/Total	18.8%	19.6%	19.2%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	2.34	20	8.55	20	8.55		LSE/Total	36.7%	39.2%	38.5%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.54	30	8.47	30	8.47		L10P/Total	55.6%	58.8%	57.7%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.63	48.67	7.34	49.33	7.44	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	0.85	6.33	7.42	6.33	7.42		Lblock/F2B	26.4%	27.9%	27.1%
Rblock	2.38	16.33	6.85	17.00	7.13		Rblock/F2B	73.6%	72.1%	72.9%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	3.24	22.67	7.00	23.33	7.21		F2B/Total	48.8%	46.6%	47.3%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.39	10.33	7.45	10.33	7.45		CMLL/Total	20.9%	21.2%	20.9%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	1.98	14.67	7.39	14.33	7.23		LSE/Total	29.9%	30.1%	29.1%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.39	26.00	7.66	26.00	7.66		L10P/Total	51.2%	53.4%	52.7%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.89	48.00	6.97	49.20	7.14	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.14	6.00	5.25	6.60	5.78		Lblock/F2B	32.0%	26.3%	27.5%
Rblock	2.42	16.80	6.94	17.40	7.18		Rblock/F2B	68.0%	73.7%	72.5%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	3.56	22.80	6.40	24.00	6.73		F2B/Total	51.8%	47.5%	48.8%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.37	10.60	7.71	10.60	7.71		CMLL/Total	20.0%	22.1%	21.5%
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	1.95	14.60	7.49	14.60	7.49		LSE/Total	28.3%	30.4%	29.7%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.32	25.20	7.59	25.20	7.59		L10P/Total	48.2%	52.5%	51.2%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.19	43	8.01	46	8.16[/COLOR]

Lblock	0.56	4	8.00	4	8.00
Rblock	2.23	13	8.06	14	8.06						
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	2.83	18	7.42	21	7.77[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.20	8	9.92	8	9.92
[COLOR="blue"]LSE	1.48	12	8.11	12	8.11[/COLOR]
L10P	2.79	23	8.96	23	8.96
```


----------



## 4BLD (Jul 10, 2017)

That's crazy, Brest! Wow!!!! How long did you spend doing this?


----------



## 4BLD (Jul 18, 2017)

I have finally decided on doing another reconstruction, I just chose Jay's good hihg speed. 


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 : (5.989)



U2 F D2 F U2 L2 B' U2 B R2 F2 L' D U' L B2 R' U F' R2

y2 z //inspection
D' R2 D' L //cross
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R //F2L1
F' U' F U R U R' U' R U' R' //F2L2
U2 L' U' L //F2L3
y U2 R' U R //F2L4
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R //OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U //PLL

54/5.989 = 9.017 tps

view at y2 z //inspectionD' R2 D' L //crossU' R' U2 R U' R' U R //F2L1F' U' F U R U R' U' R U' R' //F2L2U2 L' U' L //F2L3y U2 R' U R //F2L4R' U' F U R U' R' F' R //OLLR U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U //PLL





Spoiler: Solve 2 : 6.376



F2 U2 L' B2 U2 L D2 U2 L' B2 R' B U L' B' L D' R2 B' F2 D'

x2 //inspection
B D' R' D R D2 //cross
U R U' U' R2 U' R //F2L1
U L' U L y' U' R U' R' //F2L2
U' L' U L //F2L3
U' U' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R //F2L4
U' F R U R' U' F' //OLL
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' //PLL

59/6.376 = 9.253 tps

view at x2 //inspectionB D' R' D R D2 //crossU R U' U' R2 U' R //F2L1U L' U L y' U' R U' R' //F2L2U' L' U L //F2L3U' U' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R //F2L4U' F R U R' U' F' //OLLU x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' //PLL





Spoiler: Solve 3 : 7.708



R2 B2 D F2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R' B' L B2 L F U2 L F' U'

z //inspection
R' U' D' L2 //cross
R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R //F2L1
y' U' L' U2 L U' L' U L //F2L2
y U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L3
U' L' U2 L U L' U2 L //F2L4
F R U R' U' F' //EO
R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 //ZBLL

65/7.708 = 8.433 tps

view at z //inspectionR' U' D' L2 //crossR' U R U R' U R U' R' U R //F2L1y' U' L' U2 L U' L' U L //F2L2y U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L3U' L' U2 L U L' U2 L //F2L4F R U R' U' F' //EOR U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 //ZBLL





Spoiler: Solve 4 : (7.785)



D2 F' R2 B L2 B' F' D2 U2 R2 F' D L2 U' B2 L' U2 B2 D L2

z' //inspection
L2' U' R' D' L //cross
R U' R' d R' U R //F2L1
y' D R U2 R' U R U' R' D' //F2L2
U' R U2 r' R' U' R U M' //F2L3
U' r U' R' U R U r' //F2L4
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' //OLL
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //PLL

56/7.785 = 7.193 tps

view at z' //inspection L2' U' R' D' L //crossR U' R' d R' U R //F2L1y' D R U2 R' U R U' R' D' //F2L2U' R U2 r' R' U' R U M' //F2L3U' r U' R' U R U r' //F2L4F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' //OLLU' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //PLL





Spoiler: Solve 5 : 6.830



B' F D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 U' L D' R' D U R2 U B D F'

y' //inspection
R2 F R B U L U' L' U L D' //X-cross
y U2 R U' R' //F2L2
y' L U2 L' U L U' L' //F2L3
R U' R' d U R' U' R U' R2 D' R U R' D R2 //F2L4
U R' x U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2//PLL

49/6.83 = 7.174 tps

view at y' //inspectionR2 F R B U L U' L' U L D' //X-crossy U2 R U' R' //F2L2y' L U2 L' U L U' L' //F2L3R U' R' d U R' U' R U' R2 D' R U R' D R2 //F2L4U R' x U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2//PLL





Spoiler: Random Sub-6 no.1 : 5.879



D L2 U L' B' R' U D R' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U

z' //inspection
U' D' R' U R' //cross
y' R U' R2 U R //F2L1
U2 R U' R' L U' L' //F2L2
U2 L' U' L //F2L3
R' F R F' //EO+F2L4
R U R' U r' F R F' M' U' R U' R' U //ZBLL

39/5.879 = 6.634 tps

view at z' //inspectionU' D' R' U R' //crossy' R U' R2 U R //F2L1U2 R U' R' L U' L' //F2L2U2 L' U' L //F2L3R' F R F' //EO+F2L4R U R' U r' F R F' M' U' R U' R' U //ZBLL





Spoiler: Random Sub-6 no.2 : 5.609



F2 D2 R' F2 D2 R U2 F2 R' F2 R2 B' R2 D' L' B2 D B R' F' U2

z2 //inspection
F D' R' D' L' //cross
U R' F R F' R' U' R //F2L1
L' U2 L U L' U' L //F2L2
U U R U' R' y R' U' R //F2L3
U' U' L' U L y' R' F R F' //F2L4 +OLL skip
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U //EPLL

46/5.609 = 8.201 tps

view at z2 //inspectionF D' R' D' L' //crossU R' F R F' R' U' R //F2L1L' U2 L U L' U' L //F2L2U U R U' R' y R' U' R //F2L3U' U' L' U L y' R' F R F' //F2L4 +OLL skipU' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U //EPLL


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 18, 2017)

Kian Mansour 6.86 Canadian NR Average



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve #1



6.62 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 D U2 L2 B L2 B' U2 F R F' D' R' U' L'

y x2 // inspection
U B' U' F' U' r2 B' // FB
U' R U R U' M' R' U R U' U R U' R' U R U' r' // SB
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // CMLL
U M U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M2 // LSE





Spoiler: Solve #2



7.29 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L B' U F U2 R F2 L2 R U' R' F'

z2 x // inspection
U'D L U D F' // FB
R' U' r' U' R U R U' U U M' r U R' U M U2 R' U' r// SB
F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
M' U M' U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M' U M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' // LSE





Spoiler: Solve #3



(6.52) D2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 L B' U' L R' U' L' D2 U R2 F2 R2

y2 x // inspection
r' u' r2 U F' // FB
U' U R U' r U U' M' U r' U R U2 r U' R' // SB
U R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL
U M U M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U2// bruh why no cancel into U2 M2 U2 M2





Spoiler: Solve #4



8.38 looks like a miscramble??





Spoiler: Solve #5



6.68 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 R2 U2 L' U' B2 L' B2 R' D F' U2 B R

z2// inspection
D' B'F U2 F2 // FB
U R U R' U R U2 R' U r U r U' r' M' // SB
F R' F' R U R U' R' // CMLL
U' M U' M U' M' U2 M' U M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M // LSE


----------



## sneze2r (Jul 19, 2017)

My BLD solves from WC2017 



Spoiler: 1-st round: 21.45



Scramble: F2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2 R D L' F U' L' B2 D U L2 F Rw' Uw2

z x'

\\ corners
[R2: [D2, R U R']]
[R' D': [R U R', D2]]
R' U2 R U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R U' R
\\ edges
[M: [U' L' U, M2]]
[x':[U' M2 U, R2]] \\ maybe E R U' R E' R2 E R U R' E' is better alg...
M U L2 U' M' U L2 \\ U cancels with next comm
U R E' R' U R E R' U
r U' R' U r'R U' R U R'





Spoiler: final: 24.86



Scramble: B' U2' B' L2' F' D2' F' R B R D U' B U' R2' U' L' R D' R'



y// orientation

// corners

[D : [U2, R D R']]
[F' : [R D R', U2]]
[U l' : [U', R D2 R']]

// edges
[U L' U', M]
[y' : [U M2 U', R']]
R U R U R U' R' U' R' U'
[L E L', U]
[M U2 M, U]
M' U2 M' U2 M2
E2 R U' R' E2 R2 E' R' U R E R2 // LB flip


----------



## 4BLD (Jul 21, 2017)

Vincent Wong Unofficial 12.27 ZZ ao5


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: (11.519)



F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 U' F R U L2 D' F2 U' B L' B'

z2 //inspection
U' L' B F' U F D //EOLine
R' U2 R2 U' R' U2' R2 //RB square
L' U' R U' R' //Right block
U L2' U U U L' U U L2 U L' //LB square
U2 L' U L //Left block
U' U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 //COLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //EPLL

view at
z2 //inspection
U' L' B F' U F D //EOLine
R' U2 R2 U' R' U2' R2 //RB square
L' U' R U' R' //Right block
U L2' U U U L' U U L2 U L' //LB square
U2 L' U L //Left block
U' U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 //COLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //EPLL





Spoiler: Solve 2: 11.882



D' R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 U2 L B R' D' F D2 R' F U R' F

z2 y' //inspection
M U' x R' F' D' F D2 //EOLine
L' U' R' U' R' //RF square
U' L' U' L R' U' R //RB pair
U L2 U U' L' U' L U' L' U L //LF square
U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' //LB square
U' U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 //COLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //EPLL

z2 y' //inspectionM U' x R' F' D' F D2 //EOLineL' U' R' U' R' //RF squareU' L' U' L R' U' R //RB pairU L2 U U' L' U' L U' L' U L //LF squareU2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' //LB squareU' U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 //COLLM2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //EPLL 





Spoiler: Solve 3: 12.317



U2 F2 D U R2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 F' R2 L' D B' L2 F2 R B L' U

x z2 //inspection
D x D' U l U' x U L' R2 D' //EOline
L2 U' U' R2 L U' L' //LB square
U R U L' U L //LF pair
R U R U R U' R' U R' U' R //RB square
U R U R' U2 R U' R' //RF pair
U R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
U U l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U //PLL

view at x z2 //inspectionD x D' U l U' x U L' R2 D' //EOlineL2 U' U' R2 L U' L' //LB squareU R U L' U L //LF pairR U R U R U' R' U R' U' R //RB squareU R U R' U2 R U' R' //RF pairU R U R' U R U2 R' //OLLU U l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U //PLL





Spoiler: Solve 4: 12.640



U B2 D' L2 D R2 U2 L2 D' F' U R F2 D2 U' R F' D L'

y' x// inspection
R' D R U' x' x R' U' x' U' x U' x R' L2 D //EOline
R U U L //LF square
U' R' U' L U' L' //LB pair
U R U2 R U' R' //RF square
R' U R U2 R' U' R //RB pair
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' //OLL
U U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U //PLL

view at y' x// inspectionR' D R U' x' x R' U' x' U' x U' x R' L2 D //EOlineR U U L //LF squareU' R' U' L U' L' //LB pairU R U2 R U' R' //RF squareR' U R U2 R' U' R //RB pairU' r U R' U' r' F R F' //OLLU U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U //PLL





Spoiler: Solve 5: (13.521)



D R2 B2 D B2 U L2 D B2 L2 D R U R' U' B' U' F2 R2 B' L' D

x2 //inspection
U' R' D' R' F R2 D2 R' D' //EOline
L' L' U' L U L U' L' U2 L U' L' //LB square
R U L' U' L //LF pair
U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R //RB square
R U R' U R U' R' //RF pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R //OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U //PLL

view at x2 //inspectionU' R' D' R' F R2 D2 R' D' //EOlineL' L' U' L U L U' L' U2 L U' L' //LB squareR U L' U' L //LF pairU' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R //RB squareR U R' U R U' R' //RF pairU R' U' R U' R' U2 R //OLLU' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U //PLL


My times for reconstructing these:
6:11.48, 6:31.88, 6:18.92, (7:51.16), (5:05.88)


----------



## 4BLD (Jul 23, 2017)

Mats Valk Unofficial 5.85 average of 5 


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: (7.00)



U' B' D' R L2 D F R2 F' R' D2 F2 L F2 B2 U2 R B2 L' 

z' x //inspection
F' R D L' // partial cross
U L' R' U' R U' R' U' R U' //F2L1
y' L' U' L //F2L2
U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L3
d' R U' R' y' U' U' U2 R' U' U' R U R' U' R //F2L4
U U r U r' R U R' U' L F' L' //OLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' //PLL & AUF

view at z' x //inspectionF' R D L' // partial crossU L' R' U' R U' R' U' R U' //F2L1y' L' U' L //F2L2U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L3d' R U' R' y' U' U' U2 R' U' U' R U R' U' R //F2L4U U r U r' R U R' U' L F' L' //OLLR' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' //PLL & AUF





Spoiler: Solve 2: 5.78



D F2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 L B2 R D R D2 U' F2 U F 

z //inspection
F' M' y' U2 R' D2 //X-cross
U L U' L' //F2L2
y' y' U L' U' L //F2L3
y U2 R U' R' U R U R' //F2L4
U R' U' F' U F R //OLL
U' U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' //PLL

view at z //inspectionF' M' y' U2 R' D2 //X-crossU L U' L' //F2L2y' y' U L' U' L //F2L3y U2 R U' R' U R U R' //F2L4U R' U' F' U F R //OLLU' U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' //PLL





Spoiler: Solve 3: (4.74)



F2 D2 B' D2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 R' U B U' F D' L2 B' D L 

z' x //inspection
U F' R' D R D //cross
U2 L' U' L //F2L1
R U2' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L2
U' L U L' //F2L3
R' U' R U' R' U R //F2L4
U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' //PLL
U //AUF

view at z' x //inspectionU F' R' D R D //crossU2 L' U' L //F2L1R U2' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L2U' L U L' //F2L3R' U' R U' R' U R //F2L4U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' //PLLU //AUF





Spoiler: Solve 4: 6.00



L2 U L2 F' U' D R2 L F R' B2 U2 F' U2 F D2 R2 F L2 B 

z' x //inspection
U F R' D2 R D2 //cross
L' U L //F2L1
y' U L' U' L d U R U' U' R' //F2L2
U2 L' U L //F2L3
d U L' U' L y' R' F R F' //F2L4
U' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (D' U2)//PLL

view at z' x //inspectionU F R' D2 R D2 //crossL' U L //F2L1y' U L' U' L d U R U' U' R' //F2L2U2 L' U L //F2L3d U L' U' L y' R' F R F' //F2L4U' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' //OLLU' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (D' U2)//PLL





Spoiler: Solve 5: 5.75



R2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 R' U2 R B2 F2 U' R' D L' B2 F' U' L2 R'

z x' //inspection
D F' R' D L u' //cross
U' R' U R //F2L1
d L' U L d' L U' L' //F2L2
U' L' U' L R U' R' //F2L3
d U R U R' //F2L4
U' F U R U' R' F' //OLL
U' U' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U //PLL

view at z x' //inspectionD F' R' D L u' //crossU' R' U R //F2L1d L' U L d' L U' L' //F2L2U' L' U' L R U' R' //F2L3d U R U R' //F2L4U' F U R U' R' F' //OLLU' U' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U //PLL


----------



## Blindsighted (Jul 24, 2017)

Has anyone reconstructed Ishaan Agrawal's Ave of 12 he posted to his YouTube?


----------



## Will Faust (Jul 27, 2017)

Jonathan Esparaz 56.01 yau5 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsswwWdAntU

Uw2 U Bw' U' Rw2 F' B2 R' Rw' B L F2 Uw Bw' R B R2 F B2 Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 Dw' U' B' D' Dw Bw2 B2 U' Uw Rw' Dw Fw2 L Bw2 Lw2 F B' L2 Fw D2 B' Rw' Fw' Rw U2 Uw R Bw2 Fw' R2 Uw Lw Fw' F2 B2 U R2 L2

Rw U Lw2 U' y F Rw U' Rw' z F' Lw F2 Lw' Rw' z' U' 3l // 1st center
x' y2 Rw U' Rw' y' U Rw U' Rw' R' y' U Rw' U' Rw R' F Uw 3u' y U Rw U2 Rw' // 2nd center
U2 L L' U L 3u' F' U L Uw U2 L R2 Uw2 y' L y Uw 3u' y D U' R' Uw2 3u2 z x' L2 U // 1st 3 cross edges
x2 4r' U' L F' Lw' U' 3r 4r U Rw U' Rw' U' Rw U' Rw2 // orange center
Rw U' Rw' 4r U' 4r2 U 3r2 U' 3r2 U' 4r U' 4r' Rw U' Rw U2 Rw2 // green center
3r U2 3r' 4r Rw' U' 4r' Rw U2 Rw U' Rw' // blue and orange centers
x2 z' R 3u L' U L 3u' y' Uw U' R U' R' Uw' D' R D // last cross edge
y U' L' U L 3u' R U' R' // F2L edge
U2 y R U' R' Uw U L' U L // edge
3u' U y U y R U R' U' F' U F y' Uw2 U' L' U L // 2nd F2L edge
Uw2 y R U R' U' F' U F Uw 3u' U R U' R' Uw2 3u' // edge
y2 U R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U y' U R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U 4d R U' R' Uw' y R U R' U' F' U F Uw // edge
U2 R U' R' Uw y' R U R' U' y L' U L Uw' // edge
L' U L Uw y' R U R' U' y L' U L Uw' // last 2 edges
R U' R' U2 R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL (Ub perm)
// 261 moves÷56.01 seconds=4.65 tps

View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Ethan_Dale (Aug 4, 2017)

Feliks Zemdegs 5x5 38.52 WR

Video: 




Uw' Lw2 Fw' R2 Fw2 L' D Lw Bw2 Rw Bw D U Rw F Dw2 Lw Dw D2 B' L U' Fw2 D L2 U Lw' D Lw Rw' R2 Fw' Dw2 U Rw Uw2 U2 Rw Fw Rw Fw2 L Fw' Bw2 B2 Dw2 R' Rw2 D2 L U' Lw2 U2 D B D F2 L' U2 Fw

y' //insp

D Rw' U' Rw U' Rw' F y' z U' F Rw U Rw2' // Orange
Lw' U Lw U' Rw' F' Rw R' U' y' Rw' U Rw y' R Uw Rw U2 3Lw' // Red
y' Rw U Rw' U' Rw U' Lw' U 3Rw U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' U Rw // Green
U2' Rw U Rw' U Rw' F Rw U x2 U' Rw' U2 Rw U2' Rw' U' Rw' U2' Rw // White
U2 Rw x' F' U' Rw' F' Rw U Rw U2 Rw' // L2C

Uw' U' U R U' R' // Blue-White
z2 Uw2 y' R U' R' // Blue-Yellow
y U' U R U' R' Uw y' R' U' R Uw' 3Uw U2' F R' F' R // Orange-Yellow
Uw' U R U' R' // Green-Yellow
z x' Rw2 z U2' y' y' Uw' Dw R U' R' // Green-White
z x' z y Uw' R' U R Dw' R U' x2' R' // Red-Yellow
3Uw' y' U' R U' R' // Orange-White
Uw' y Uw' 3Uw R U' R' // Red-White
Dw R' U R 3Uw' U R U' R' 3Uw // Blue-Red
y' R3' x U z' y' R' Uw' // Green-Orange
R U' R' Uw 3Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Dw // L2E

R L U z' 4Lw D R D // Blue cross
R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // Orange-White
U R U2' R' U' R' F R y' R' // Red-White
U y' R U' R' // Orange-Yellow
U y R U R' U' R U R' //Red-Yellow
U' F R U R' U' F' // EOLL
R U2' R' U' R U' R' U R U2' R D R' U2' R D' R2 U // ZBLL
// 221 / 38.52 = 5.74tps


----------



## 4BLD (Aug 6, 2017)

Kian Mansour 10.79 ao5 OH Roux


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: (9.259)



41 moves / 9.259 = 4.43 tps
/* Scramble */
F' L2 D2 B D2 B U2 R2 B2 D2 R' F L' U L R2 D2 B2 F U2

/* Solve */
U' U' r' D //LB square
R' U' R' U F' //first block
U' U' r r U r' U R //RB square
r U' U' U r' U2 r U r' //RF pair
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' //CMLL
M' U' U' M U' M2 U' //LSE

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 2: 10.719



46 moves / 10.719 =4.29 tps
/* Scramble */
D2 B' U2 R F2 D' F U' F R L2 F2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 B2

/* Solve */
z' //inspection
M' f //LB square
F' U2 R U' //FB
x R U' r U2 M R U R' //RF square
U2 R' U R U R' U' r //SB
R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R //CMLL
M2 U' M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U M2//LSE

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 3: (14.779)



55 / 14.779 = 3.72 tps
/* Scramble */
L2 U2 R' D2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 R2 D L D' L' U' L R' U F U'

/* Solve */
z x' //inspection
u r' u' //LF square 
R U r U2 r f' //FB
z U' r r r U r' U' r U r' //RF square
r' U2 R U r' U' R //RB pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U r' U' M' U r U r' //CMLL with EO
U M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M2 //LSE

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 4 : 11.720 



51 / 11.720 = 4.35 tps
/* Scramble */
U L B2 U2 L U2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 U B D' U' L U' B2

/* Solve */
z2 y' //inspection
U' R' U' U' F' //LF square
R2 r' f' //FB
z R U' r' U' R M2' U R U' r U r' //RF square
R' U2 R U R' U' R //SB
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' //CMLL
U' M2 U' U' U M U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 //LSE 

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 5 : 9.939



48 / 9.939 = 4.83 tps
/* Scramble */
U' R2 B R' U2 D R F D' F2 D2 L D2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 U2

/* Solve */
z2 x //inspection
r' u' //LF square
U' r' f //FB
R' R' z' R U M' U2' R' U R //RB square
U' R U' R' U R U R' //SB
U' U' R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' //CMLL
U M U' M' U' M' U2 M' U M2 U' //LSE

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats



First Solve:

```
[b]Step Time STM STPS ETM ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total 2.00 41 20.50 41 20.50[/color]

Lblock 1.00 9 9.00 9 9.00
Rblock 4.00 17 4.25 17 4.25
CMLL -4.00 8 -2.00 8 -2.00
EP 1.00 7 7.00 7 7.00

[b]Step Time STM ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B 20% 35% 35%
Rblock/F2B 80% 65% 65%
F2B/Total 250% 63% 63%

CMLL/L10P 133% 53% 53%
EP/L10P -33% 47% 47%
L10P/Total -150% 37% 37%
```
Second Solve:

```
[b]Step Time STM STPS ETM ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total 2.00 46 23.00 47 23.50[/color]

Lblock 1.00 6 6.00 6 6.00
Rblock 3.00 16 5.33 17 5.67
CMLL -1.00 13 -13.00 13 -13.00
EP -1.00 11 -11.00 11 -11.00

[b]Step Time STM ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B 25% 27% 26%
Rblock/F2B 75% 73% 74%
F2B/Total 200% 48% 49%

CMLL/L10P 50% 54% 54%
EP/L10P 50% 46% 46%
L10P/Total -100% 52% 51%
```
Third Solve:

```
[b]Step Time STM STPS ETM ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total 5.00 55 11.00 56 11.20[/color]

Lblock 2.00 9 4.50 9 4.50
Rblock 1.00 17 17.00 18 18.00
CMLL 1.00 21 21.00 21 21.00
EP 1.00 8 8.00 8 8.00

[b]Step Time STM ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B 67% 35% 33%
Rblock/F2B 33% 65% 67%
F2B/Total 60% 47% 48%

CMLL/L10P 50% 72% 72%
EP/L10P 50% 28% 28%
L10P/Total 40% 53% 52%
```
Fourth Solve:

```
[b]Step Time STM STPS ETM ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total 5.00 51 10.20 52 10.40[/color]

Lblock 1.00 8 8.00 8 8.00
Rblock 3.00 19 6.33 20 6.67
CMLL -3.00 8 -2.67 8 -2.67
EP 4.00 16 4.00 16 4.00

[b]Step Time STM ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B 25% 30% 29%
Rblock/F2B 75% 70% 71%
F2B/Total 80% 53% 54%

CMLL/L10P -300% 33% 33%
EP/L10P 400% 67% 67%
L10P/Total 20% 47% 46%
```
Fifth Solve:

```
[b]Step Time STM STPS ETM ETPS[/b]
[color="red"]Total 2.00 48 24.00 49 24.50[/color]

Lblock 2.00 5 2.50 5 2.50
Rblock 2.00 17 8.50 18 9.00
CMLL -2.00 15 -7.50 15 -7.50
EP 0.00 0 0.00 0 0.00

[b]Step Time STM ETM[/b]
Lblock/F2B 50% 23% 22%
Rblock/F2B 50% 77% 78%
F2B/Total 200% 46% 47%

CMLL/L10P 100% 58% 58%
EP/L10P 0% 0% 0%
L10P/Total -100% 54% 53%
```



I give up, stats are too hard.


----------



## 4BLD (Aug 13, 2017)

Kian Mansour 6.57 avg of 5 unofficial


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st Solve



/* Scramble */
F2 B' R2 B' R' L D L B' U B2 R2 U' B2 U B2 R2 L2 D L2 

/* Solve */
x2 y //inspection
B U2 F' D' //LF square
M' U2 M' B' //FB 
U' R' U R' R' U2 R U' R' U' R //RB square
r U' r' //SB
U2' R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' U R //CMLL
U M U' M' //EO
U M2 U' //UL/UR and EP skip

// View at alg.cubing.net
42/5.959 = 7.048 tps





Spoiler: 2nd Solve



/* Scramble */
F R' D F' U L' U F L' F' D2 B L2 F U2 R2 B L2 F' L2 U' 

/* Solve */
x2 //inspection
(D U') U' r2 F' //LF square
U' r' B //FB
x' x U' R' M' U' M U R' //RF square
M' R' U R //SB
U F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' //CMLL+EO+UL/UR
U' U' M' U2 M2' U2 M //EP

// View at alg.cubing.net
41/5.572 = 7.358 tps





Spoiler: 3rd Solve



/* Scramble */
U' L F2 L2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 L' R' B' F' L D' L 

/* Solve */
x' z' //inspection
R' F2 U B //LB square
U' (M r') F //FB
r U R U' M' U R //RB square
U' M U' r U' r' //SB
U L' U R U' L U R' //CMLL
M' U' M U M M' M' U M' //EO
U2 M2 //UL/UR
U E2 M E2 M //EP

// View at alg.cubing.net
45/8.417 = 5.346 tps





Spoiler: 4th Solve



/* Scramble */
L U B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 D' U' L' D' F' D' L D' L2 

/* Solve */
x //inspection
R U2 R' U F' //LF square
r B' //FB
U' U' R U' r' U2 r U R' //RF square
U (R' U' R U)2 //SB
U U' L' U R U' L U R' //CMLL
M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' //EO
U M2 //UL/UR
U' M U2 M U2 //EP

// View at alg.cubing.net
48/6.944 = 6.912 tps





Spoiler: 5th Solve



/* Scramble */
B' R' U2 R2 B2 L2 B' U R2 F' D2 L2 B U2 B R2 B' L2 B R

/* Solve */
//inspection
U' r U' B //LB square
r U r' F' //FB
r U R2 U' U' M2 U2 R U' R' //RF square
U' M' U R r2 U' r //SB
U2' U' R U R' U' R' F R F' //CMLL
M' U' M' U2 M' U' M //EO
M2 //UL/UR
U' E2 M E2 M' //EP

// View at alg.cubing.net
48/6.806 = 7.052 tps


----------



## 4BLD (Aug 26, 2017)

*Vincent Wong (Kangaroux)*

13.27 unofficial OH avg of 5


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: (14.58)



/* Scramble */
R2 F2 D F2 U R2 L2 B2 D U2 L' B U R L D U2 F' U2 R2

/* Solve */
y2 z //inspection
u' U' F' //LF square
U' r U' R x' U' //FB
x U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R //RB square
U R U' R' U2 R' r2 U R' //SB
U F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' //CMLL
M2 U M U' M' //EO
U2 M' U2 M U' M2 //UL/UR
U M U2 M //EP

// View at alg.cubing.net
53/14.58 = 3.63 tps





Spoiler: Solve 2: 14.14



/* Scramble */
R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 D' B' D U F R' B' F2 U2 B L2

/* Solve */
z' x //inspection
L' U' U' x' y D' //LF square
U r x' U' //FB
x U' U' r U' r' R U R' //RF square
U' U' R' U R U' R' U' R //SB
U' U' U' U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //CMLL 
U' M' U' M U' M' U' M' //EO
U M' U' U' M //UL/UR
U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M2 //EP

// View at alg.cubing.net
58/14.14 = 4.10 tps





Spoiler: Solve 3: (11.40)



/* Scramble */
R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 D B2 R2 U R F2 D' U B U B' F2 L' F L2

/* Solve */
x //inspection
r U R' D' //LF square
U R U2 x D2 x' //FB
r' U' R R U' R' U R2 U R' //RB square
U R' U R U' R' U r //SB
U' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R //CMLL
U M' U' M' //EO
U M U2 M //UL/UR
U M' U2 M2 U2 M' //EP

// View at alg.cubing.net
49/11.40 = 4.30 tps





Spoiler: Solve 4: 12.98



/* Scramble */
R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B R2 L2 D F' L U L' F U

/* Solve */
x //inspection
r' r' U' R U //LF square
U R U' R' U R U' //FB
z' R r U' r' U' R2 U' U' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //RF square
U' U' R' U' U' R U' R' U' r //SB
U' U' U' R U R' U' R' F R F' //CMLL
U' M U' M' //EO
U' M2 U' M U2 M' //UL/UR
U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 //EP

// View at alg.cubing.net
65/12.98 = 5.01 tps





Spoiler: Solve 5 : 12.68



/* Scramble */
R2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 F R L U B2 F R U B' L2

/* Solve */
//inspection
r' F z' //LF square
U' R' r x' U' //FB
x U' R2 //RF square
U2 R2 r U' r //SB
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U' R' R U' R' //CMLL
U U' M2 U' M U' M' //EO
U' M2 U' M U2 M //UL/UR
U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' //EP

// View at alg.cubing.net
51/12.68 = 4.02 tps




8.55 average of 5 2H


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: (8.23)



/* Scramble */
D2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 L U' F U' B' D' L' F' U' R' D

/* Solve */
x' z2 //inspection
F R2 D //LB square
U' r' U' R' F //FB
r' U' R U' R U R U r' R' U' R //RB square
U' r U r' U r U' r' //SB
U U' F (R U R' U')3 F' //CMLL
//EO
U' U' U M' U2 M' //UL/UR
U' M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 //EP

// View at alg.cubing.net
57/8.23 = 6.93 tps





Spoiler: Solve 2: 8.90



/* Scramble */
R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 U' L' D' R B2 R' D' R' F D2

/* Solve */
y2 //inspection
R' U L U' L' //LB square
u' R2 u //FB
U' R' U R' U r U' r' R U R' //RF square
U R' M' U' r //SB
U' R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' //CMLL
U' U' M U' M' U' M U' M //EOLR
U M2 //UL/UR
U M U2 M U2 M2 U2 //EP


// View at alg.cubing.net
56/8.90 = 6.29 tps





Spoiler: Solve 3: (8.98)



/* Scramble */
U' F2 D2 F2 U L2 U L2 F2 D R2 B' U' F R F2 U2 L B' F2 U2

/* Solve */
y //inspection
u F' //LF square
U2' r2 B //FB
U' R2 U R' U r' R U2 R' U R //RB square
R U2' r' U2' r U r' //SB
U' U F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' //CMLL
M U M //EOLR
U2 M2 //UL/UR
U M2 U2 //EP

// View at alg.cubing.net
47/8.98 = 5.23 tps





Spoiler: Solve 4: 8.42



/* Scramble */
L2 D B2 L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 D R B' L2 B2 R D' R U R L2

/* Solve */
y' x //inspection
B u2' //LF square 
x' U' r U' L' //FB
U2 R' U R' U' U' R' U' R //RB square
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' r' //SB
U F U R U' R' U R U' U' R' U' R U R' F' //CMLL
U' M' U M U M' U M //EO
U' M' U2 M //UL/UR
U M2 U2 M2 U2 //EP

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 5: 8.32



/* Scramble */
D R2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U F L2 B D L' B2 L2 D F2

/* Solve */
y x //inspection
//LF square
U' R U' r2 B //FB
r U r' U' r U r' //RF square
r' R M U R' U2 r //SB
U U R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2 R' //CMLL
U' U' M U' M' U' M U M' //EO
U2 M2 //UL/UR
U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M2 //EP

// View at alg.cubing.net
55/8.32 = 6.61 tps


----------



## Berd (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello Cubers,

Yesterday I broke my 3x3 PB with a 6.09 which beats my previous from over a year ago of 8.01 - as you're probably aware I was ecstatic. However, I was solving casually (small inspection time, inefficient F2L, etc), as I was talking to people at the same time. I redid the scramble and saw the same Xcross solution, so I know it's not a misscramble, however I cant reconstruct for the life of me. This is where one of you guys comes in, if one of you can reconstruct it, I'll give you a £15 voucher to my sponsor - Corner-twist. Thank you in advance and good luck!

Solve details:
> Xcross was either x2 L2 U B' L2 U' R' F or x2 L2 B' U L2 U' R' F
> Last slot was front right slot with F2L case 12 (according to algdb) which I solved with U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' into LL SKIP with a AUF

Thanks again!

Scramble: D' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 D' R' B2 D' R2 B R' B2 D' R2

EDIT: Its been solved! Congrats to R. Tamir!


----------



## Brest (Aug 28, 2017)

x2
L2 U B' L2 U' R' F
U' R' U R2 U R'
U' L' U L y' L U L'
U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R'


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Aug 28, 2017)

x2 L2 U B' L2 U' R' F
U' R' U R2 U R'
Now we have 2 pairs left to solve and one of the pairs is f2l no.12 from algdb and solving the other pair preserves it so obviously
U' L' U L y' L U L'
U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R'



Brest said:


> x2
> L2 U B' L2 U' R' F
> U' R' U R2 U R'
> U' L' U L y' L U L'
> U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R'


Ninja'd lol

Also, this was soooo easy to find haha
EDIT: This are 2 replies of mine merged together now, i did not check Brest's solution before but i saw that he got a reconstruction though


----------



## Smiley (Sep 2, 2017)

Patrick Ponce 4.69 seconds World Record Rubik's Cube single:

Scramble: B2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 L' U' L B D R U2 D L D'
Inspection: x' y2
Cross: r' U D' R' F' D'
First pair: U R' U R
Second pair: R U' R' U2 L' U L
Third pair: U' R U' R' U L U L'
Whoops: U
Fourth pair: U2' F' R U R' U' R' F R
OLL: U' R U R' U R U2' R'
PLL: skip 
AUF: U2

Moves: 42
TPS: 8.96

Video:


----------



## Brest (Sep 4, 2017)

*Leonardo Angelo Osmeña Borromeo* - 7.51 3x3 NR av5 - Visayas Championship 2017



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



R2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 F D L B L2 R' B' F2 R' B D' B F'

x y // inspection
x' R B' D R L F' L' // pseudo cross
D U2 R U' R' D // Xcross
U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL(CP)
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U' // EPLL
// View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.19	59	8.21	63	8.76	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.01	36	8.98	39	9.73		F2L/Total	55.8%	61.0%	61.9%
LL	3.18	23	7.23	24	7.55		LL/Total	44.2%	39.0%	38.1%

Cross+1	1.74	13	7.47	14	8.05		Cross+1/F2L	43.4%	36.1%	35.9%
OLS	2.31	16	6.93	18	7.79		OLS/Total	32.1%	27.1%	28.6%
PLL	1.07	13	12.15	13	12.15		PLL/LL		33.6%	56.5%	54.2%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



D2 F' R2 B2 L2 B D B2 D' R D' B' R F2 R D' U' R2 F'

y x2 // inspection
R D2 R2' L F' L' u' // cross
U2 L' U L y' U' L' U L // 1st pair
y R' U2' R L' U L // 2nd pair
U2' R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
U R' U R U' x' R U' R' U x // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
U' // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.39	50	6.77	56	7.58	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.75	37	6.43	42	7.30		F2L/Total	77.8%	74.0%	75.0%
LL	1.64	13	7.93	14	8.54		LL/Total	22.2%	26.0%	25.0%

Cross+1	2.14	15	7.01	16	7.48		Cross+1/F2L	37.2%	40.5%	38.1%
OLS	1.97	21	10.66	23	11.68		OLS/Total	26.7%	42.0%	41.1%
OLL	0.70	11	15.71	11	15.71		OLL/LL		42.7%	84.6%	78.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' R2 B2 L2 B D B2 D' R D' B' R F2 R D' U' R2 F'

y x2 // inspection
R D2 R2' L F' L' u' // cross
U2 L' U L y' U' L' U L // 1st pair
y R' U2' R L' U L // 2nd pair
U' U U' U' R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
U R' U R U' x' R U' R' U // 4th pair
x U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
U' // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



U2 L F2 L2 B2 F L2 D L2 U F D2 R U2 B' F2 D' L'

x2 // inspection
F R' D x U2 r' D' // cross
U2' R' U' R // 1st pair
d L' U L // 2nd pair
U2' R U' R' y U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
x R2' F R F' R U2' r' U r U2' B' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.94	55	6.93	59	7.43	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.67	35	6.17	39	6.88		F2L/Total	71.4%	63.6%	66.1%
LL	2.27	20	8.81	20	8.81		LL/Total	28.6%	36.4%	33.9%

Cross+1	1.49	10	6.71	12	8.05		Cross+1/F2L	26.3%	28.6%	30.8%
OLS	2.14	20	9.35	20	9.35		OLS/Total	27.0%	36.4%	33.9%
PLL	0.74	10	13.51	9	12.16		PLL/LL		32.6%	50.0%	45.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L F2 L2 B2 F L2 D L2 U F D2 R U2 B' F2 D' L'

x2 // inspection
F R' D x U2 r' U' D' // cross
U' R' U' R // 1st pair
d L' U L // 2nd pair
U' U' R U' R' y L' L U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
x R2' F R F' R U2' r' U r U2' B' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 D2 U2 L2 R B' L' R U' L' D2 L2 D' L' B' L2 D2 U2

x' y // inspection
D2 R' F' D' R // cross
D2 L' U' L d D2 L U L' // 1st pair
R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' U' R' U2 R U' x' R U' R' U // 4th pair
x U' U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
U' // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.99	52	7.44	56	8.01	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.02	37	7.37	39	7.77		F2L/Total	71.8%	71.2%	69.6%
LL	1.97	15	7.61	17	8.63		LL/Total	28.2%	28.8%	30.4%

Cross+1	2.74	14	5.11	14	5.11		Cross+1/F2L	54.6%	37.8%	35.9%
OLS	2.95	23	7.80	27	9.15		OLS/Total	42.2%	44.2%	48.2%
OLL	1.14	13	11.40	13	11.40		OLL/LL		57.9%	86.7%	76.5%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



B2 F2 D U B2 F U2 B2 L D' U' L' R2 F' U2 F2 L' U R'

y' x // inspection
D r' F' D2 R2 U' D2 // cross
L' U2 L U' L' U L // 1st pair
U2' R U R' y U2' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U2' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U2' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2 U2' R // OLL(CP)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // ELL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.47	62	7.32	69	8.15	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.42	40	7.38	46	8.49		F2L/Total	64.0%	64.5%	66.7%
LL	3.05	22	7.21	23	7.54		LL/Total	36.0%	35.5%	33.3%

Cross+1	2.01	14	6.97	15	7.46		Cross+1/F2L	37.1%	35.0%	32.6%
OLS	2.27	18	7.93	20	8.81		OLS/Total	26.8%	29.0%	29.0%
ELL	0.87	11	12.64	11	12.64		ELL/LL		28.5%	50.0%	47.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 F2 D U B2 F U2 B2 L D' U' L' R2 F' U2 F2 L' U R'

y' x // inspection
D r' F' D2 R2 U' D D // cross
L' U2 L U' L' U L // 1st pair
U' U U' U' R U R' d' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2 U2' R // OLL(CP)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // ELL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.51	55	7.28	59	7.90	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.14	36	7.00	40	7.78		F2L/Total	68.5%	65.9%	67.4%
LL	2.36	19	7.90	19	8.18		LL/Total	31.5%	34.1%	32.6%

Cross+1	1.79	13	7.08	14	7.82		Cross+1/F2L	34.8%	35.2%	35.0%
OLS	2.14	19	8.88	20	9.50		OLS/Total	28.5%	34.8%	34.3%
PLL	0.84	11	13.55	11	13.15		PLL/LL		35.4%	60.7%	56.9%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.60	56	7.32	61	7.98	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.17	37	7.15	41	7.92		F2L/Total	68.1%	66.5%	67.7%
LL	2.42	19	7.68	20	8.09		LL/Total	31.9%	33.5%	32.3%

Cross+1	2.02	13	6.52	14	7.02		Cross+1/F2L	39.1%	35.7%	34.6%
OLS	2.33	20	8.42	22	9.28		OLS/Total	30.6%	35.3%	35.6%
PLL	0.90	12	12.83	11	12.61		PLL/LL		37.3%	62.4%	58.2%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.99	50	8.21	56	8.76[/COLOR]

F2L	4.01	35	8.98	39	9.73
LL	1.64	13	8.81	14	8.81

Cross+1	1.49	10	7.47	12	8.05
OLS	1.97	16	10.66	18	11.68
PLL	0.70	10	15.71	9	15.71
```


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I want to start posting more of my reconstructions here, as I do have quite a few at this point.

I'll start off with *Muhammad Hariz Bin Azizan's 7.91 Malaysian NR Average *back at worlds.



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 8.12 Seconds



R2 B' R2 D' F' D2 F' D' L U2 R B' D2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2

x' // inspection
R U L l U' R' U R y y r U' r' // Xcross
U' R' U' R d' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' U' y U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2' L' U L L' L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U U R' F' x L U L' x' R2 U' L' U L R' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

66 moves, 8.12 Seconds
8.13 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 8.23 Seconds



B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U F' U2 R' U2 L D F' R2 B L' R' F'

r' U' D L x' D U U R' // cross
U y' R U' R' // 1st pair
R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' U L' U L d R' U R // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R y U R U' R' // 4th pair
U U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

69 Moves, 8.23 Seconds
8.38 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 6.88 Seconds



F2 R' U' L' U F2 B L' U B2 L B2 R D2 L' B2 L2 B2 U2 L

x y2 // inspection
r' R U D r U' x' D2 // cross
U R U R' L' U L // 1st pair
U R U R' U2' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U2' y l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

57 Moves, 6.88 Seconds
8.28 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 7.38 Seconds



U' F' D' F2 B L' U L2 F' R' D' B D2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 B

x2 y // inspection
U' r R' U' R' F' x' R // cross
R' U2' R y L' U L // 1st pair
U U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U2' U R' F' x L U L' x' R2 U' L' U L R' // OLL
U' U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R l U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

62 Moves, 7.38 Seconds
8.40 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 11.49 Seconds



B' D' L U F L' U2 D F2 L2 U' L2 F' R2 D2 B R2 F2 L2 U2

y // inspection
l D' R2' F R U l // cross
R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
U' y' U R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U L' U U U' L L' L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
d R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R2 U R' U U' R U' R' R U R' U R U2' R' // COLL
U' M2' U M U2' M' U M2' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

72 Moves, 11.49 Seconds
6.27 TPS






Daniel Lin said:


> Kian Mansour 6.86 Canadian NR Average
> 
> 8.38 looks like a miscramble??




I tried to reconstruct this about a month ago. I was consulting with a friend as to how it could've been mis-scrambled, and we eventually found that the cube had been scrambled with Yellow on top and Green in front as opposed to the regular orientation.

Here is the reconstruction: alg.cubing.net

Hope this helps a lot!


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 7, 2017)

Reconstruction of my only ever recorded sub-45. (Which doesn't really mean much since I don't record most of my solves, but still…)

B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 R B2 L U B2 R B L2 D2 R' B F2 R Uw2 Fw2 R2 D' Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 L' D R D2 Fw' R' Uw2 L' D Fw F Rw' F' D Rw L2

y' // insp
r' U r // yellow centres
x B' r' U r z' r' z U2' r U2' z' u' // white centres
x U x' r x' F U 3r' // white-orange
x' R2 // ???
x U R' U' R U2' // white-green
x' R3 (x' R') R' U r U' R' l' U' l U R r' x U2 // white-red
x' r U' r U r2 // green centres
U U' r U' r2' U2' r // orange centres
U r U2' r' // red/blue centres
R2 U R2 R U R' U' x' 3l' r' R x U R' U' x' (r R) U2' // cross
x (R2' x) x R U 3l' (B' x') R2 R x U R' U' x' r' U' R U R U R' U' x' l // 4 dedges
R2' U R' U' // free F2L pair lol
x R2' R' r' U2' r' D' r U2' r' D r' r2 r // L2E
L' U R U' R' U R U' L // second slot
R' D R' D' // third slot
x' U' R U R2' U' R U // last slot
z' U U U' L U2' L D L' U2 L D' L2' // COLL
U R U R' U' u2' r2 U2' r2 R2' U2' r2 u2' U R U' R' U' // adj parity

alg.cubing.net

140 OBTM, 177 ETM, 43.603 s
3.21 tps, 4.06 etps


----------



## 4BLD (Sep 10, 2017)

*Vincent Wong (Kangaroux) 11.43 Roux OH ao5
*


Spoiler: Solve 1: 11.49



/* Scramble */
R2 D' L2 F2 D U F2 R2 U F2 L' F U B2 F2 L U' B U R2 U'

/* Solve */
x z //inspection
F' u' R' u' //LB square
U' U' R' F //FB
U R U' R' U' U' R' U R //RB square
U' U' r' R R U R' //SB
U' U' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R //CMLL
U U M U M' U U M U' M' //EOLR
U2 M2 //UL/UR
U M2 //EP

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 2: 11.60



/* Scramble */
U R2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U F' U' B' R' B U2 L2 F2 L U

/* Solve */
y' x' //inspection
d' L' z' U F' //LF square
z U R' U' //FB
z' r U' R U' R U R U' U' R2 U' R //RB square
U' U' U' U r U' R' //SB
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //CMLL
M' U' M U M' U' M' //EO
U' M2 U M' U2 M //UL/UR
U M U2 M U2 //EP

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 3: 11.21



/* Scramble */
R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 D F2 D R2 U F L2 B U' F R L' U' R U'

/* Solve */
y x' //inspection
u' R R u' U' U' U' x D x' //LB square
U F' //FB
U' U' U R U r R U R //RB square
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' //SB
R U2 R' U' R U' R' R' U2 R U R' U R //CMLL
U' M U M //EO
//UL/UR
U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' //EP 

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 4: (9.60)



/* Scramble */
D' L2 D R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 F' D F' L2 F' R' F2 D B2 U2

/* Solve */
y z' //inspection
F R F R u' //FB
U' R' //RF square
r' U2 r r R2 U R //SB
U' F R U R' U' F' //CMLL
U M U' M' //EO
U' M2 U M U2 M //UL/UR
U' //EP

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 5: (12.14)



/* Scramble */
U F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 F U' L2 F' L B F R' B' D2 L'

/* Solve */
x' //inspection
U x R U' U' R' u' u' //FB
r U R R U R U r R U R //RB square
U2 r U' r' //SB
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //CMLL
U' U' M' U' U' U M U' U' M' U' M //EOLR
U' M2 //UL/UR
U M' U2 M' //EP 

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Brest (Sep 16, 2017)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - 5.22 3x3 av5 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



B2 R' F2 L2 D2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 R' D' F' D' U L' R' U' L R'

x2 // inspection
R' D' r (U' D) R' D' // Xcross
R U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R' U' R U R' U2' R // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.31	55	10.36	56	10.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.51	27	10.76	28	11.16		F2L/Total	47.3%	49.1%	50.0%
LL	2.80	28	10.00	28	10.00		LL/Total	52.7%	50.9%	50.0%

Cross+1	0.97	6	6.19	6	6.19		Cross+1/F2L	38.6%	22.2%	21.4%
OLS	1.33	18	13.53	18	13.53		OLS/Total	25.0%	32.7%	32.1%
PLL	1.34	17	12.69	17	12.69		PLL/LL		47.9%	60.7%	60.7%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



B2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 R B2 L2 B2 L' F' U' B U L' B2 R D F' U

y2 // inspection
D' R U R' F R r' U r D2 // Xcross
U R R' R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U U L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.19	56	10.79	57	10.98	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.30	32	9.70	33	10.00		F2L/Total	63.6%	57.1%	57.9%
LL	1.89	24	12.70	24	12.70		LL/Total	36.4%	42.9%	42.1%

Cross+1	1.13	10	8.85	10	8.85		Cross+1/F2L	34.2%	31.3%	30.3%
OLS	1.64	18	10.98	19	11.59		OLS/Total	31.6%	32.1%	33.3%
PLL	0.74	13	17.57	13	17.57		PLL/LL		39.2%	54.2%	54.2%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



F2 D' B2 R2 D U' L2 D B2 D' B2 L' F' U2 R' D' L U B2 D F'

x // inspection
U' r' R2' F R2 U R' u' // Xcross
L' U L F' U' F U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U U L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2' L U L' // 4th pair
R' U' F' U F R2 U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLLCP
R2 U R U R' U' U' U R' U' R' U U' // missed EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.04	54	8.94	56	9.27	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.94	30	10.20	31	10.54		F2L/Total	48.7%	55.6%	55.4%
LL	3.10	24	7.74	25	8.06		LL/Total	51.3%	44.4%	44.6%

Cross+1	0.97	8	8.25	8	8.25		Cross+1/F2L	33.0%	26.7%	25.8%
OLS	1.90	16	8.42	16	8.42		OLS/Total	31.5%	29.6%	28.6%
PLL	1.16	12	10.34	13	11.21		PLL/LL		37.4%	50.0%	52.0%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



B R2 F U2 L2 R2 F L2 B2 L2 F2 R' B F2 L R2 F2 D2 U' B'

x' y' // inspection
D' R U R' F R2 U' R' D // cross
U R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
R' F R F' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R' F R F' R U R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U2' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.16	57	11.05	57	11.05	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.38	36	10.65	36	10.65		F2L/Total	65.5%	63.2%	63.2%
LL	1.78	21	11.80	21	11.80		LL/Total	34.5%	36.8%	36.8%

Cross+1	1.01	13	12.87	12	11.88		Cross+1/F2L	29.9%	36.1%	33.3%
OLS	1.50	20	13.33	20	13.33		OLS/Total	29.1%	35.1%	35.1%
PLL	0.84	12	14.29	12	14.29		PLL/LL		47.2%	57.1%	57.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B R2 F U2 L2 R2 F L2 B2 L2 F2 R' B F2 L R2 F2 D2 U' B'

x' y' // inspection
D' R U R' F R2 U' R' (U D) // cross
R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
R' F R F' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R' F R F' R U R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U2' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U R' (x f') U (l R) u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 D2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 U F' R D' B' D U L R' D2 R2

y x' // inspection
F R D L U R' U R D // Xcross
U' y' R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
D R U' R' D' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.99	59	11.82	61	12.22	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.53	33	13.04	35	13.83		F2L/Total	50.7%	55.9%	57.4%
LL	2.46	26	10.57	26	10.57		LL/Total	49.3%	44.1%	42.6%

Cross+1	0.87	9	10.34	9	10.34		Cross+1/F2L	34.4%	27.3%	25.7%
OLS	1.63	24	14.72	25	15.34		OLS/Total	32.7%	40.7%	41.0%
PLL	0.86	11	12.79	11	12.79		PLL/LL		35.0%	42.3%	42.3%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.22	56	10.73	57	10.86	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.06	32	10.34	32	10.55		F2L/Total	58.7%	56.5%	57.1%
LL	2.16	24	11.28	24	11.28		LL/Total	41.3%	43.5%	42.9%

Cross+1	1.04	10	9.32	9	9.00		Cross+1/F2L	33.8%	30.5%	28.9%
OLS	1.49	19	12.53	19	12.75		OLS/Total	28.5%	33.3%	33.5%
PLL	0.97	14	14.38	14	14.38		PLL/LL		45.1%	57.5%	57.5%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.34	56	10.53	57	10.75	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.93	32	10.78	33	11.12		F2L/Total	54.9%	56.2%	56.8%
LL	2.41	25	10.22	25	10.31		LL/Total	45.1%	43.8%	43.2%

Cross+1	0.99	9	9.29	9	9.09		Cross+1/F2L	33.8%	29.1%	27.6%
OLS	1.60	19	12.00	20	12.25		OLS/Total	30.0%	34.2%	34.1%
PLL	0.99	13	13.16	13	13.36		PLL/LL		41.1%	52.8%	53.2%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.99	54	11.82	56	12.22[/COLOR]

F2L	2.51	27	13.04	28	13.83
LL	1.78	21	12.70	21	12.70

Cross+1	0.87	6	12.87	6	11.88
OLS	1.33	16	14.72	16	15.34
PLL	0.74	11	17.57	11	17.57
```


----------



## Stewy (Sep 24, 2017)

Bill Wang: 4.94+2 Official Single



Spoiler: Video











B2 F' U2 R F2 D L R' D' R2 D2 F D' B' D2 R2 F'

x z2	// inspection
R' U' F2 D	// cross
R' F U' F' R2	// 1st pair
U' R' U y' U R' U' R	// 2nd pair
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'	// 3rd pair
R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R	// 4th pair+OLS
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'// EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net



```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.94	47	9.51	49	9.92	[/COLOR]
						
F2L	3.401	35	10.29	37	10.88	
LL	1.539	12	7.80	12	7.80	
						
Cross+1	1.2	9	7.50	9	7.50	
OLS	0.834	11	13.19	11	13.19
```


----------



## Randon (Sep 24, 2017)

First sub-10! Also happens to be sub-9!

3x3
8.949
Scramble: D2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 R' B L' B D F' L R2 F' D R

Reconstruction:
x2 y2 // inspection
R' U' F2 y D2 // cross (white)
U L' U L y' U' L' U L // F2L pair #1
R' U' R U' y L' U L // F2L pair #2
y2 L' U L // F2L pair #3
U L U2 L' y' U L' U' L // F2L pair #4
U y2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U // AUF


----------



## 4BLD (Sep 27, 2017)

*Feliks Zemdegs *- 5.98 3x3 av12



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: 5.77



D2 B R2 D2 U2 F' U2 F R2 D2 F' D' U' R' U' L2 B' D2 U2 L B

y' //inspection
U' R' F2 R' F' //cross
U R U2 R' L U2 L' //F2L1
U' U' R U' R2 U R //F2L2
U' R U R' U2 R U R' //F2L3
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L4
U R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' //OLL(CP)
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2//PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 2: 6.56



B R2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 B' U2 L2 F2 U' B F U' R U2 R2 U' L F2

z2 //inspection
U R2 D' R' y' R' U R r U' r' D2 //X -cross
y' R' F' U' F R //F2L2
U' R U' R' U' R U R' U' L' U L //F2L3
U R U R' U' R U2 R' //F2L4
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' //OLL
U' U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (D' U') //PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 3: 6.54



B2 L2 F' U2 B F R2 D2 F D2 F' U' F D' L' D R' B2 L' U L2 

x2 //inspection
D' L D' R' F' R2 F2 R' U R D //X-cross
U R U' R' U R U R' //F2L2
y' y' R U R' U R U' R' //F2L3
R' U2 R' F R F' R //F2L4
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R //OLL(CP)
U' R2 U R U U' U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' //(E)PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 4: 6.65



R2 U2 D F U L2 D2 B' R D' B2 D' L2 U F2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 

y x //inspection
x' B' L2 R D' R' //cross
U R U' R' y R U' R' //F2L1
y U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' L U2 L' //F2L2
U' R' U R //F2L3
y' R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R//F2L4
x' R U' R U R2 F R F' R' u' R D R //ZBLL 
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 5: 5.38



U2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U F2 D R2 U R U2 B' R2 D B' R' F R' F2 

x' y2 //inspection
R2 D' R' (D U') L' U L y' U R U R' D' //XX-cross
y U2 R' U2 R2 U R2' //F2L3
U2 R U R' U' R //F2L4 
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R //OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 6: 5.62



U2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 R' D' B' R' B2 U B' U F2 L' 

y x' //inspection
U' F U' R2 U' L2 //X-cross
R U' R' //F2L2
y' R U R' y' U' R U R' U' R U' R2' //F2L3
F' U' F R //F2L4
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R //OLL
D' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' //PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 7: (4.61)



R2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 D' L2 U' L D B' D L' F2 L D' F 

y //inspection
M' U2 x' R2 D' R2' //cross
U' y' R' U' R //F2L1
U R U' R' //F2L2 
y' U y' U R' F R F' R' U' R //F2L3
U R U' R' U y' R' U R U' R' U R //F2L4
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 //PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 8: 7.03



F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 U L D2 B' R2 D2 B D' B L D 

y' //inspection
U' U' R2 D R' (D' U') u' U' U R' U' R U R' U R //X-cross
y' R' U2 R //F2L2
d R' U' R U R' U' R2 //F2L3
U' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' //F2L4
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' R' U' R U' R' U2 R //OLL
L' U R' z R2 U R' U' R2 (U D) //PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 9: (7.59)



D2 R2 D2 B2 L' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R B' U' L' F' U B2 F2 L F R2 

y2 z' //inspection
D x U' R r' u L' //cross
U R' U2 R2 U R' //F2L1
y' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L2
y2 R' R U R' U R U2 R U' R' //F2L3
y U' R U' R' //set-up for F2L4 
U R' F R d R' U U' R U' U R' U R U2 R' //F2L4 / VLS
D R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 (U D') R U' R' U //PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 10: 6.12



B2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 F' D' L F U R' F2 L2 F' R 

x //inspection
R' U r' u' R2 U R' y' U R U' R' D2 //X-cross
y R U R' U' y L' U L //F2L2
R U' R' U2 F' U' F //F2L3
U R' F' U' F R //F2L4+ZBLS
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R //OLL
R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' //PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 11: 4.72



L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R F' D' R F2 R' F D' B' U2 

y //inspection
U' R2 U' R' U R U R' U' R u' U R U R' D R' F R // XXcross
R U' R' U R U R' // F2L3
y' U R U' R' F R' F' R // F2L4 
U r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 12: 5.40



F2 D2 F2 U B2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U L U' R D2 B' F2 L U2 R'

x y' // inspection
R (U' D') U' F U' D' U' // cross 
R' F R y U' L' // F2L1 + F2L2
y R U R' // F2L3
y' U R U' R' (U y') R' U' R // F2L4 + ZBLS
U' U' R U R' U' R U' R' L U' R U R' L' U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net




*Wong Chong Wen *- 6.33 3x3 solve



Spoiler: Video











F2 U' F R2 L D' B2 L D F' U2 B' L2 B R2 B R2 U2 B U2

z //inspection
r' F U R' F //cross
U' L' U' L R' U' R //F2L1
U U L' U L U L U L2 //F2L2
U L y' U U R U' R' U' R U R' //F2L3
U' R' U R y U R U' R' //F2L4
U2 //AUF
View at alg.cubing.net


*Wong Chong Wen *- 9.19 3x3 solve 



Spoiler: Video











L2 D' F U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F' R L2 U2 F2 R' L2 D2

z x' //inspection
D R' D2 R' //cross
y' R U' R' U R' U' R //F2L1
U' y' U' R' F R F' R' U' R //F2L2
U' R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L3
L' U L y' U R U' R' //F2L4
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R //OLL
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U //PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


*Antoine Cantin* - 6.31 official 3x3 single



Spoiler: VIdeo











L' B2 R F2 L' R2 U2 R' D2 B R D2 R2 D' B F U B' D2 R'

x z' //inspection
D' R' F B' D2 R D //cross
U2' U L' U L2 U L' //F2L1
y' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R //F2L2
y R' U' R //F2L3
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' //F2L4
R U2 R' U' R U' R' //OLL
r' U r' B2 r U' r' B2 r2 //PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


*Phillip Lewicki *- 5.20 solve 3x3 unofficial 



Spoiler: Video











D2 B R U' D F' B' L' F' R2 U B2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 F2

y2 //Inspection
R F2 L2 //Cross
U' R' U R //1st pair
U2 D R U' R' D' //2nd pair
U y' L' U' L //3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U y' R' U R //4th pair+OLL skip
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## applezfall (Oct 8, 2017)

I am reconstructing feliks' 9.80 slow turning average https://docs.google.com/document/d/1K4hTFitHMR9dIr5YAivP-FjOstLqMY6oPWtuq4Ua0f0/edit?usp=sharing
I will be updating it with the rest of the solve
edit:I quit this project for now lol I will restart it later


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Oct 16, 2017)

Richard Jay S. Apagar - 5.75 3x3 Solve (Philippines NR)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve



Scramble: R L U2 F' D' F' B' R2 L' B L2 U2 D F2 L2 D F2 B2 L2

Solve:
x z // Inspection
D2 x R2' F R d' y L F' L' // x-Cross
L U' L' U L' U' U U L2 U L2' U L // Pair 2 + 3
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 4
U L' U2 L U L' U' L U L' U L U' U' U' // ZBLL
44 STM, 5.75 Seconds = 7.65 TPS
Alg.cubing.net Link: http://bit.ly/2kSSsmn




Feliks Zemdegs - 5.80 3x3 World Record Average



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 5.99 Seconds



U2 B2 L B U F L2 U2 F R2 F U R2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D2

x y // Inspection
D L U' D R U' D L' U' L U2 L F' L' // x-Cross
U' R U R' U R U' R' // Pair 2
y R' U' R U' R' U R // Pair 3
R U' R' U R U' U' R2' F R F' // Pair 4 (VLS)
U' R U R' R' R U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

57 Moves, 5.99 Seconds = 9.52 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 5.28 Seconds



B U' L' U R2 B D R' D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2

x2 y // Inspection
r' u' R l U2 l' y' R' U' R u' // x-Cross
y' U' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // Pair 2
U R U' R' L U2 L' // Pair 3
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R2' U' F' U F R // Pair 4 + OLL
U' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

41 Moves, 5.28 Seconds = 7.77 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 5.25 Seconds



R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 F2 R' B' F L' B2 R F2 U L2 B' R2

x' z // Inspection
D' R D' R D2 // Cross
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // Pair 1
y' R' U R // Pair 2
U' U' R U R' // Pair 3
y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // Pair 4
L F' L' U' L U y' R U' F' // OLL
U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

39 Moves, 5.25 Seconds = 7.43 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 6.13 Seconds



F U2 R L B L' U' D2 B2 L F B2 L U2 L' F2 B2 L'

x' // Inspection
D R D F L F D // Cross
U' F' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' // Pair 1
y R U' R' y R' U' R // Pair 2
U' L' U U L U' L' U L // Pair 3
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 4
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R2 U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // OLL + PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

63 Moves, 6.13 Seconds = 10.28 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 9.19 Seconds



F' L2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F D L R2 D2 B R2 B2 U2 R

x y2 // Inspection
D' U' R' F U D' R' D U' L' U L D // x-Cross
U' R' R y' U R U2' U R' R U' R' L U' L' // Pair 2
U y' R U' R' U R U R' // Pair 3
y R U2' R' U R U' R' // Pair 4
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
D' R R' U' U R U R' D U' R2 U' R R' U' U R U' R' U R' U R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

74 Moves, 9.19 Seconds = 8.05 TPS


----------



## 4BLD (Oct 21, 2017)

*Lucas Etter *- 1.086 2x2 YTUWR Average of 5



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 



/* Scramble */
F' R F' R F R' U2 R' F2 U'

/* Solve */
y2 //inspection
U R U' R' //layer 1
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' //CLL

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 2nd Solve



/* Scramble */
F2 U F U' F U' R' U F2

/* Solve */
x' z' //inspection
R U' //partial layer
R' U R' U R U2 R' U //CLL cancellation

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 3rd Solve



/* Scramble */
F' U2 F' U F U2 R U' R'

/* Solve */
x //inspection
L F' L' F R' F' R U2 //CLL

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 4th Solve



/* Scramble */
R2 F2 R2 F R' F2 U' R2 U2 

/* Solve */
y z //inspection
R' U F' //first layer
R' F R F' R U R' U //CLL

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 5th Solve



/* Scramble */
U' F' R U2 R' F U F' U

/* Solve */
x' //inspection
R2 F' R U R U' R B2 R2 //layer + CLL Skip

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Nov 16, 2017)

Can anyone reconstruct my this solve?
scramble : R2 D R' L2 U2 D2 B2 D B' L F' D2 B' D2 F' L2 B R2 U2 B' R2


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 16, 2017)

Aaditya Sikder said:


> Can anyone reconstruct my this solve?
> scramble : R2 D R' L2 U2 D2 B2 D B' L F' D2 B' D2 F' L2 B R2 U2 B' R2



// insp
R2' U x' u' x D' U x' D' // cross
U' R U R' R U' R' R' U R // first slot
R U R' L U L' // second slot
U2 y' R' U R y L' U' L // third slot
R U' R' U R U R' // last slot
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' // PLL

(This took me forever to do compared to other 333 reconstructions I've done. Please don't shoot from an angle that obscures almost every facelet almost all of the time.)


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 18, 2017)

Feliks Zemdegs - DNF(41.52) @ Canberra Spring 2017, 4×4×4 final (solve 4)

/* Scramble */
R L D2 L D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D B' L' D' B2 R2 D L Rw2 D Fw2 R2 D Fw2 Uw2 F' U Rw2 B' R2 Uw2 Rw R' U2 Rw' U Fw' Uw Rw' D2 Rw' F' U2 D2

/* Solve */
y x // insp
U2 r D' r U' r2' // white centres
y l U l' l' U l R u U' r U' U' r' // yellow centres
z' U' R B r B U' x r' U' r' U' U' B x (r2 x') U r U' U' r2' L' (U x') // 3 cross dedges
3r2 U' 3r' U' 3r' U U r U' r2' // red centres
2L' U r U' 3r2' U' U' r2 U' U' r' U // blue centres…
// pop
U
// reinsert edge
// decide not to DNF
x x' (r' 2L') U r R' U x l U' R2 U r' // last cross dedge
U x L 3r2' U r U' r' // actually finish the centres first
U' U' r x' R U' R' U l' U // last cross dedge again
(y' x') D2 u U U F U' F' (U' y) U' R U' R' d' // 4 dedges
U R' U' R y u' U R U' R' u // 2 dedges
y' R' U' R u R' F R F' R U' R' u' // 2 dedges
R U' R' F U F' // first slot
y U' R' U' R2 U R2' U' R // second slot
U2 R U' R' // third slot
// "it's gonna be okay, guys"
(U y') R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // last slot
U R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
U2 // "PLL skip boys"
// "I'll just DNF"

// View at alg.cubing.net

(Fancy multislotting for the second and third slots? Not really sure.)


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 18, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Feliks Zemdegs - DNF(41.52) @ Canberra Spring 2017, 4×4×4 final (solve 4)
> 
> /* Scramble */
> R L D2 L D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D B' L' D' B2 R2 D L Rw2 D Fw2 R2 D Fw2 Uw2 F' U Rw2 B' R2 Uw2 Rw R' U2 Rw' U Fw' Uw Rw' D2 Rw' F' U2 D2
> ...


You just made my day


----------



## Brest (Nov 21, 2017)

*Jonathan Hamstad* - 7.60 3x3 av5 - Kjeller Open 2017
Reconstructions by Jonathan Hamstad
Statistics by Brest


Spoiler: Video








Average starts at 15:20





Spoiler: 1st solve



R F2 D B L F' R' F' U2 F' U F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 F'

z2 // inspection
U' R B' R' U' R' F L' D // cross
R U2' R' U L U L' // 1st pair
R' U R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' y' R' U' R2 // 3rd pair
U R' U' R U' R' d U R' U' R // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U' U' R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.65	66	8.63	68	8.89	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.56	38	8.33	39	8.55		F2L/Total	59.6%	57.6%	57.4%
LL	3.09	28	9.06	29	9.39		LL/Total	40.4%	42.4%	42.6%

Cross+1	2.28	16	7.02	16	7.02		Cross+1/F2L	50.0%	42.1%	41.0%
OLS	2.00	22	11.00	22	11.00		OLS/Total	26.1%	33.3%	32.4%
PLL	1.16	15	12.93	15	12.93		PLL/LL		37.5%	53.6%	51.7%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L' U2 B' R' U' R' D B R' D L2

x2 // inspection
D R' F2 D' U2 R' // cross
d' L U L' // 1st pair
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
D' R U' R' D // 3rd pair
U' y U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.76	49	7.25	51	7.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.36	31	7.11	33	7.57		F2L/Total	64.5%	63.3%	64.7%
LL	2.40	18	7.50	18	7.50		LL/Total	35.5%	36.7%	35.3%

Cross+1	1.72	10	5.81	10	5.81		Cross+1/F2L	39.4%	32.3%	30.3%
OLS	1.80	16	8.89	18	10.00		OLS/Total	26.6%	32.7%	35.3%
PLL	1.16	9	7.76	9	7.76		PLL/LL		48.3%	50.0%	50.0%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



D L2 D B2 L' F' U' L' U L D2 L2 D2 F B2 D2 L2 F2 B

y' z2 // inspection
D R F D' R2' L // cross
y U D R U' R' D' // 1st pair
y' R U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U' U' R U2' R' U y' R' U' R2 // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' U U R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U' (l' R') D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.62	54	6.26	60	6.96	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.24	33	6.30	38	7.25		F2L/Total	60.8%	61.1%	63.3%
LL	3.38	21	6.21	22	6.51		LL/Total	39.2%	38.9%	36.7%

Cross+1	2.36	12	5.08	13	5.51		Cross+1/F2L	45.0%	36.4%	34.2%
OLS	2.32	17	7.33	18	7.76		OLS/Total	26.9%	31.5%	30.0%
PLL	0.88	9	10.23	9	10.23		PLL/LL		26.0%	42.9%	40.9%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



R' F B D L' U F2 B2 D' F' U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 D2

x' z' // inspection
(U D) l D R' F R // pseudo cross
y L' U' L (D U') // Xcross
U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' (U' R U R')2 // 4th pair
r U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 u' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.36	60	8.15	62	8.42	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.58	34	7.42	36	7.86		F2L/Total	62.2%	56.7%	58.1%
LL	2.78	26	9.35	26	9.35		LL/Total	37.8%	43.3%	41.9%

Cross+1	1.74	11	6.32	10	5.75		Cross+1/F2L	38.0%	32.4%	27.8%
OLS	1.92	19	9.90	20	10.42		OLS/Total	26.1%	31.7%	32.3%
PLL	1.08	14	12.96	14	12.96		PLL/LL		38.8%	53.8%	53.8%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



L2 D2 U F2 U L2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 R F2 D' L2 F D2 B2 D

y' z2 // inspection
D F2 R2 L' (D' U) // cross
R' U' R L' U L r' U' R U M' // XXcross
U U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
L U L' U2 L U' L' U L U L' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.79	61	7.83	63	8.09	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.96	38	7.66	40	8.06		F2L/Total	63.7%	62.3%	63.5%
LL	2.83	23	8.13	23	8.13		LL/Total	36.3%	37.7%	36.5%

Cross+1	2.68	15	5.60	16	5.97		Cross+1/F2L	54.0%	39.5%	40.0%
OLS	2.12	18	8.49	18	8.49		OLS/Total	27.2%	29.5%	28.6%
PLL	1.36	14	10.29	14	10.29		PLL/LL		48.1%	60.9%	60.9%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.60	62	8.20	64	8.46	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.70	37	7.80	38	8.16		F2L/Total	61.8%	58.8%	59.6%
LL	2.90	26	8.85	26	8.97		LL/Total	38.2%	41.2%	40.4%

Cross+1	2.23	14	6.27	14	6.27		Cross+1/F2L	47.5%	38.2%	36.5%
OLS	2.01	20	9.77	20	9.93		OLS/Total	26.5%	31.6%	31.1%
PLL	1.20	14	11.94	14	11.94		PLL/LL		41.4%	55.8%	55.1%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.64	58	7.60	61	7.96	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.74	35	7.34	37	7.85		F2L/Total	62.1%	60.0%	61.2%
LL	2.90	23	8.01	24	8.15		LL/Total	37.9%	40.0%	38.8%

Cross+1	2.16	13	5.94	13	6.03		Cross+1/F2L	45.5%	36.8%	34.9%
OLS	2.03	18	9.06	19	9.45		OLS/Total	26.6%	31.7%	31.6%
PLL	1.13	12	10.82	12	10.82		PLL/LL		39.0%	52.6%	51.7%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.76	49	8.63	51	8.89[/COLOR]

F2L	4.36	31	8.33	33	8.55
LL	2.40	18	9.35	18	9.39

Cross+1	1.72	10	7.02	10	7.02
OLS	1.80	16	11.00	18	11.00
PLL	0.88	9	12.96	9	12.96
```


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Nov 23, 2017)

Bill Wang - 5.29 3x3 Canadian NR Single (Pickering 2017)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve



B2 L2 D' B' D F2 L U2 F' R B U2 B2 D F2 U B2 L2 D2 L2

x2 y' // Inspection
r U' r' R2 U' D' R' // Cross
U y' L U L2' U U L U L' U' L // Pair 1 + 2
R U R' U R U' R' // Pair 3
d' R U2' R' U R U' R' // Pair 4
U' U' R' F R U R' F' R F U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

50 Moves, 5.29 Seconds = 9.45 TPS




Bill Wang - 6.64 3x3 Canadian NR Average (Maryland 2017)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 6.29 Seconds



R B2 R F2 L U B' L2 F' R U' F2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D2 B2

x2 y // Inspection
U' F' L R' U R D2 F' // x-Cross
R U' R' // Pair 2
y' R U R' y' R U R' U' R U R' // Pair 3
y R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 4
U2 U2 R' U' R U' F U' R' U R U R' U R U' F' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

45 Moves, 6.29 Seconds = 7.15 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 6.54 Seconds



D F' R D R' U L B R2 F' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' F2 D'

x' // Inspection
U' D' l D R' F R U' L2' // x-Cross
d R' U R2 U' R' // Pair 2
y R U R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 3
y' y' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 4
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
U x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

53 Moves, 6.54 Seconds = 8.10 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 5.92 Seconds



B2 R F2 L' D2 L2 R D2 U' B L U' R' B2 L2 U' F D U2

x' y' // Inspection
R' D R' D2 R L // Cross
y U R U' R' // Pair 1
d R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair 2
y' U' L' U' L d R U' R' // Pair 3
U y R U R' // Pair 4
U' R' U2' R U R' U R2 U2' R' U' R U' R' U' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

49 Moves, 5.92 Seconds = 8.28 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 7.10 Seconds



B2 U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 B' D' B2 D' R' D2 F' L'

x z // Inspection
R' U' L2' x' D // Cross
U' U R U R' L U L' // Pair 1
U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 2
U' R' U R L' U L // Pair 3
d' U' F' U2 F U2 R U' R' // Pair 4
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' U' R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

58 Moves, 7.10 Seconds = 8.17 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 7.50+2 Seconds



D2 U2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R B D' B' L F' D U2 R F' R

x z // Inspection
D' r' R D' R2' // Cross
R' F R F' R' U' R // Pair 1
y' R U2' R' d R' U' R // Pair 2
d R' U R U' F U' F' // Pair 3
U R' U U' R R' U R U' R' U' R // Pair 4
U' R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

66 Moves, 7.50 Seconds = 8.80 TPS




Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat - 26.06 4x4 Malaysian NR Single (Pickering 2017)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve



U2 F U2 R2 F' B2 R2 F' B2 L U L2 R F' D F U' F B U Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 U' F D2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R' F2 Rw U2 L' Uw F' Rw2 Uw2 D Fw L2 Fw'

y' // Inspection
U2 l U' r2' // Yellow
y' r U r' z U l z' U l' U2 l // White
z' x' r U x U U' L' U x x x x' R U R U' r' L U // Yau Edges
x' x' U' 3r r' U r' // Orange
3r' L F L' U r U' U' r' // Green
3r' U' U' 2L' U l // L2C
x 3r' r U R' U' r' R2 U 3r U' // WR Edge
z' u' U' R U' R' y' U' U' F R' F' R y' u // 4 Edges
U R U' R' u' F R' F' R u // L3E
U' U' R U' R' U2 L' U L // Pair 1
y R' U' U' R R' R U R' U' R // Pair 2
U R U R' U' F U F' // Pair 3
U R U' R' U R U R' // Pair 4
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U' U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

136 Moves, 26.06 Seconds = 5.22 TPS


----------



## Hero (Dec 3, 2017)

Okay, I just got 7.64 PB and I freaked (I average 12). I was wondering if anyone could reconstruct my PB, because I accidentally did a/some extra move(s) that I don't remember during cross, which I don't regret because it led to and easy P-shape OLL (R' U' F' U F R) with a U AUF for PLL. I also did an (inefficient becuz i was tired) green x-cross using the 2x2x1 block given. This is all I know.

D' R2 F2 D L2 U F2 D2 L2 U' F L' U' F L' B2 L2 D L' U2

X-Cross// x' y' F L F2 y ????? (Yes, very inefficient, I know. I just realized an easier solution with the same start on orange.)
F2L-2// R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R'
F2L-3// ???????
F2L-4// ????????
OLL// R' U' F' U F R
PLL// U


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 4, 2017)

Hero said:


> X-Cross// x' y' F L F2 y ????? (Yes, very inefficient, I know. I just realized an easier solution with the same start on orange.)
> F2L-2// R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R'
> F2L-3// ???????
> F2L-4// ????????
> ...



Assuming you did no rotations after the y in your xcross (so F2L-2 was done with white in front), these are the possible finishes to your xcross:


Spoiler



U2 R' D R D' F2 (6f*)
Searching depth 7

U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' (7f)
U2 R' D R' D' F2 U (7f)
R2 U2 F' U R F' U2 (7f)
R2 U2 F' U F' R U2 (7f)
R2 U2 F' R U F' U2 (7f)
R2 U2 F' R U2 F' U (7f)
Searching depth 8

U R U' D R U D' R2 (8f)
U2 R U R U' R2 F2 U2 (8f)
U2 R U R U' F2 R2 U2 (8f)
U2 R U R' U' R2 F2 U (8f)
U2 R F2 R' L' U' R' L (8f)
U2 R F' U' R U R2 F' (8f)
U2 R L F2 R' L' U' R' (8f)
U2 R2 F U2 F R2 U' R' (8f)
U2 R2 F2 U R' B' R2 B (8f)
U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U R (8f)
U2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U' R' (8f)
U2 R2 F' R F' R' U R (8f)
U2 R' U D R U' D' F2 (8f)
U2 R' U2 D R U2 D' F2 (8f)
U2 R' D R U' R2 U D' (8f)
U2 R' D R D' F' U F' (8f)
U2 R' D R D' F' U2 F' (8f)
U2 R' D R D' F' U' F' (8f)
U2 R' D R' U' R2 U2 D' (8f)
U2 R' L D R D' F2 L' (8f)
U2 B2 R' D R D' F2 B2 (8f)
U2 B' R' D R D' F2 B (8f)
U' R2 F2 U R U2 F2 U2 (8f)
U' R2 F2 U R F2 U2 F2 (8f)
U' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' (8f)
U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U R (8f)
U' F' R2 F' U' F2 U2 R' (8f)
U' D' F' D F U' R' F2 (8f)
U' D' F' D F R' U' F2 (8f)
U' L2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 R' (8f)
R F2 L' U2 L F2 U R' (8f)
R L' U2 R L F2 U R' (8f)
R2 U F2 U R F U2 F (8f)
R2 U2 R F2 U' F' U' F (8f)
R2 U2 R F2 L' U' L U' (8f)
R2 U2 R F' R' F' R U' (8f)
R2 U2 F2 R F U F' U2 (8f)
R2 U2 F2 R F U2 F' U (8f)
R2 U2 F2 R L' U L U' (8f)
R2 U2 F2 L' U R L U' (8f)
R2 U2 F' U R U F' U (8f)
R2 U2 F' U R' F' R2 U2 (8f)
R2 U2 F' U F R F2 U2 (8f)
R2 U2 F' U F' U' R U' (8f)
R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R U' (8f)
R2 U2 F' U2 F' U' R U2 (8f)
R2 U2 F' U' R U F' U' (8f)
R2 U2 F' R2 U R' F' U2 (8f)
R2 U2 L F2 L' U' R U (8f)
R2 U' R U' F' U F' U2 (8f)
R2 U' R U' F' U2 F' U (8f)
R2 F U2 F' U R F' U2 (8f)
R2 F U2 F' U F' R U2 (8f)
R2 F U2 F' R U F' U2 (8f)
R2 F U2 F' R U2 F' U (8f)
R2 F2 U2 F' U R F' U2 (8f)
R2 F2 U2 F' U F' R U2 (8f)
R2 F2 U2 F' R U F' U2 (8f)
R2 F2 U2 F' R U2 F' U (8f)
R2 F' U2 F' U R F' U2 (8f)
R2 F' U2 F' U F' R U2 (8f)
R2 F' U2 F' R U F' U2 (8f)
R2 F' U2 F' R U2 F' U (8f)
R' U2 D R D' F U2 F (8f)
R' D2 L' B2 U' L U' D2 (8f)
F R2 U2 R F' R' F' U' (8f)
F R2 U2 F' U R' F' U2 (8f)
F R2 U2 F' R' U F' U2 (8f)
F R2 U2 F' R' U2 F' U (8f)
F2 U2 R' F2 R2 U' R U (8f)
F2 R2 U2 F' U F' R' U2 (8f)
D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U D2 R' (8f)
Searching depth 9

U R U2 D R B2 U B2 D' (9f)
U R U' D R' U D' F2 R2 (9f)
U R D R D2 F U D R (9f)
U R2 U R U D R' U' D' (9f)
U R2 U R U2 D R' U2 D' (9f)
U R2 U' F2 R U2 D R' D' (9f)
U R2 F U D' F D F' R (9f)
U R2 F D' F D F' U R (9f)
U R2 F2 U R2 F2 U F2 R' (9f)
U R' D R' U F' U F D' (9f)
U R' D R' D B U B' D2 (9f)
U F2 U R' F2 R2 U' R U (9f)
U D R D' R' U R' F2 U (9f)
U D R B2 U' B2 R U' D' (9f)
U D F B R2 F' B' D' R' (9f)
U D L' B2 R2 L D' R U2 (9f)
U D B R2 B' D2 F' D R' (9f)
U D B' D B U D2 R' F2 (9f)
U D2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 R' (9f)
U D2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R' (9f)
U D2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R (9f)
U D2 B' L2 B' U' B2 D2 R' (9f)
U L2 D R2 D' R2 L2 U R' (9f)
U L' U R' L D R D' F2 (9f)
U B U' B' R2 U' F U2 R (9f)
U2 R U R U F2 U2 R2 F2 (9f)
U2 R U R U' R F2 R U2 (9f)
U2 R U R U' F' R2 F' U2 (9f)
U2 R U D R' U' D' R2 F2 (9f)
U2 R U2 R U2 F2 R' U' R' (9f)
U2 R U' R U D R D' R (9f)
U2 R U' D R U R D' R (9f)
U2 R F L F R' L' U' R' (9f)
U2 R F2 R2 D' L' U' L D (9f)
U2 R F' U' R U R2 U F' (9f)
U2 R F' U' R U R2 U2 F' (9f)
U2 R F' U' R U R2 U' F' (9f)
U2 R2 U F2 R2 U' R F2 R2 (9f)
U2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 R (9f)
U2 R2 U B2 L2 D L2 B2 R (9f)
U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' F2 U (9f)
U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' F2 U' F2 (9f)
U2 R2 F U' F U' R2 U' R' (9f)
U2 R2 F R D R' D' F U (9f)
U2 R2 F B U2 F B' U' R' (9f)
U2 R2 F2 U R U R U' R' (9f)
U2 R2 F2 U' R U' R U' R' (9f)
U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R (9f)
U2 R2 F2 R2 F R' F' R' U (9f)
U2 R2 F2 R' U R U' R2 U2 (9f)
U2 R2 F2 R' U R' U' R2 U (9f)
U2 R2 F2 R' U R' D' F2 D (9f)
U2 R2 F2 L' U2 R2 U' R' L (9f)
U2 R2 F' U2 R F' R' U' R (9f)
U2 R2 F' U2 R' F' R' U' R' (9f)
U2 R2 F' U' R F' R' U2 R (9f)
U2 R2 F' U' F' U' R2 U' R' (9f)
U2 R2 F' U' B' R B R F' (9f)
U2 R2 F' R U F' R' U R (9f)
U2 R2 F' R U2 F' R' U R (9f)
U2 R2 F' R U' F' R' U R (9f)
U2 R2 F' R D R' D' F' U (9f)
U2 R2 D R2 D' R' F U2 F (9f)
U2 R2 L F2 L' U2 R2 U' R' (9f)
U2 R2 B U F2 U' B' R F2 (9f)
U2 R2 B U2 B' R2 F U' R' (9f)
U2 R' U F U' F2 R' U R (9f)
U2 R' U D R U2 R2 U D' (9f)
U2 R' U D R' U2 R2 U' D' (9f)
U2 R' U D R' U' D' F2 U2 (9f)
U2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 U' R' (9f)
U2 R' U2 F U2 F2 R' U R (9f)
U2 R' U2 D R U R2 U D' (9f)
U2 R' U' F U F2 R' U R (9f)
U2 R' U' D R' U2 R' U' D' (9f)
U2 R' U' D R' U' R' U2 D' (9f)
U2 R' F U F' D R D' F2 (9f)
U2 R' F U2 F' D R D' F2 (9f)
U2 R' F U' F' D R D' F2 (9f)
U2 R' F2 R2 U' R' U R2 U (9f)
U2 R' F2 R' U R F' U' F (9f)
U2 R' F2 R' U R2 B' R' B (9f)
U2 R' F2 R' U F' U2 F R (9f)
U2 R' F2 R' U B' R2 B R (9f)
U2 R' F2 B2 U L U' L' B2 (9f)
U2 R' F' U2 F' U2 R' U R (9f)
U2 R' F' U' F' U R' U R (9f)
U2 R' F' R' U R U2 F' U2 (9f)
U2 R' F' R' U R U' F' U (9f)
U2 R' F' B R U R' F' B' (9f)
U2 R' D R D B2 U2 B2 D2 (9f)
U2 R' D R2 D' F2 L' U' L (9f)
U2 R' D R2 D' L F2 L' U' (9f)
U2 R' D R2 B' R' B D' F2 (9f)
U2 R' D R' U D' F2 U' F2 (9f)
U2 R' D R' D2 L2 U L2 D (9f)
U2 R' D R' D' F U' F U2 (9f)
U2 R' D R' D' F2 L' U L (9f)
U2 R' D R' D' F' U' F' U2 (9f)
U2 R' D R' D' L F2 L' U (9f)
U2 R' D F' U F R D' F2 (9f)
U2 R' D F' U2 F R D' F2 (9f)
U2 R' D F' U' F R D' F2 (9f)
U2 R' D B' R B R D' F2 (9f)
U2 R' D B' R2 B R D' F2 (9f)
U2 R' D B' R' B R D' F2 (9f)
U2 R' L D R2 F D' L' F (9f)
U2 R' L D R2 D' F2 L' U' (9f)
U2 R' L D R' D' F2 L' U (9f)
U2 R' L D R' D' L' F2 U (9f)
U2 R' L2 D R' D' L2 F2 U (9f)
U2 F U F' R' D R D' F2 (9f)
U2 F U2 F' R' D R D' F2 (9f)
U2 F U' F' R' D R D' F2 (9f)
U2 F R F' R2 F R F U (9f)
U2 F R F' R' U L F L' (9f)
U2 F R2 U R F' R F R2 (9f)
U2 F R2 U F2 R' F R' F (9f)
U2 F R2 U F' R2 U' F R (9f)
U2 F R2 U F' R2 F' R F2 (9f)
U2 F R2 U D2 L B' L' D2 (9f)
U2 F R2 U2 R' F' R' F U' (9f)
U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 F R U' (9f)
U2 F R2 U' R2 F' R' F2 U2 (9f)
U2 F R2 U' R' F' R' F U2 (9f)
U2 F R2 U' F2 R2 F R' U2 (9f)
U2 F R2 U' F' R2 F R U2 (9f)
U2 F R2 F' U' R2 F R U2 (9f)
U2 F D2 L D L' F' D F2 (9f)
U2 F D' F L' F' L D F (9f)
U2 F D' F2 U2 D F' R' U2 (9f)
U2 F D' F' D R F' R' F' (9f)
U2 F2 U F2 R' D R D' F2 (9f)
U2 F2 U2 F2 R' D R D' F2 (9f)
U2 F2 U' F2 R' D R D' F2 (9f)
U2 F2 R L F2 L' F2 U' R' (9f)
U2 F2 R2 D2 B U L B' D2 (9f)
U2 F2 R2 D2 B L U B' D2 (9f)
U2 F2 R2 L' U2 R' U' R' L (9f)
U2 F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 U2 R (9f)
U2 F' U R F' U' F R' F' (9f)
U2 F' U L D' F' D L' F' (9f)
U2 F' R U F' U' F R' F' (9f)
U2 D R D2 F U F2 D F' (9f)
U2 D R2 D' F2 U R2 U R' (9f)
U2 D B' D' R' D2 B D2 F2 (9f)
U2 L F2 R2 L' U2 R' U' R' (9f)
U2 L2 B' D' R B R2 L2 F2 (9f)
U2 L' F R F' R' U L F (9f)
U2 B2 R' D R L D' F2 B2 (9f)
U2 B2 R' D R L2 D' F2 B2 (9f)
U2 B2 R' D R L' D' F2 B2 (9f)
U2 B' R2 F B U2 F U' R' (9f)
U2 B' R' F' B R U R' F' (9f)
U' R U' R' F' R2 F' U R2 (9f)
U' R F2 U' R2 F2 R U R2 (9f)
U' R F2 R2 U' F2 R U R' (9f)
U' R F' U' F' R' U F' R2 (9f)
U' R F' R U' F' R' F' R2 (9f)
U' R2 U F2 U2 R F U2 F (9f)
U' R2 F U' F U F U R (9f)
U' R2 F2 U R' U2 F2 U2 R2 (9f)
U' R2 F2 U2 D R2 U' D' R' (9f)
U' R2 F2 U' R' F2 R U2 R (9f)
U' R2 F2 U' F2 R L' U2 L (9f)
U' R2 F2 U' L F2 R L' U2 (9f)
U' R' U' D R D' F U2 F (9f)
U' F U R2 U2 F' R' F' U' (9f)
U' F U' F' R2 U2 R F' U' (9f)
U' F2 U2 D' F2 D2 R2 D' R (9f)
U' F' R2 U' F U F U R' (9f)
U' D' F' D F U R' U2 F2 (9f)
U' D' F' D F R2 U' R F2 (9f)
U' L2 B2 D L B2 R' L U2 (9f)
U' L2 B2 D B2 R' L U2 L (9f)
U' B U' B' R' D R D' F2 (9f)
R U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U' R' (9f)
R U2 L F2 L2 U2 L U' R' (9f)
R U' R F2 U' R' F2 U2 R2 (9f)
R U' R2 F2 R' U' F2 U2 R2 (9f)
R U' F' U' F' R' U2 F' R2 (9f)
R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' R U (9f)
R F' L' B' R2 U B L F (9f)
R2 U R2 F2 U R2 U F2 R' (9f)
R2 U F2 U2 F2 R U' F2 U (9f)
R2 U F2 U2 F2 R F2 U' F2 (9f)
R2 U F' U R U2 F' U2 F2 (9f)
R2 U2 R U R' U' F2 R U' (9f)
R2 U2 R U' F2 U F U2 F (9f)
R2 U2 R U' F' U' F' U2 F2 (9f)
R2 U2 R F R' F2 R F U' (9f)
R2 U2 R F L' U2 L F U' (9f)
R2 U2 R F2 U2 R' U' R U (9f)
R2 U2 R F2 U' R B' R' B (9f)
R2 U2 R F2 R' U R2 U2 R' (9f)
R2 U2 R F' U F' R U2 R' (9f)
R2 U2 R F' U F' L' U2 L (9f)
R2 U2 R F' R' F' U R U2 (9f)
R2 U2 R F' D R' D' F' U' (9f)
R2 U2 R L' U' L U F2 U2 (9f)
R2 U2 R' D' F' D R2 F' U' (9f)
R2 U2 F D' F' D R F2 U' (9f)
R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R F U2 F (9f)
R2 U2 F2 R2 F U F' R' U2 (9f)
R2 U2 F2 R2 L' U R' L U' (9f)
R2 U2 F2 R' F R2 U F' U2 (9f)
R2 U2 F2 R' F R2 U2 F' U (9f)
R2 U2 F2 L' U L U R U2 (9f)
R2 U2 F' U R F2 U F U (9f)
R2 U2 F' U R' F R2 F2 U2 (9f)
R2 U2 F' U R' B' R2 F' B (9f)
R2 U2 F' U F R' F2 R2 U2 (9f)
R2 U2 F' U F' U2 F2 R F2 (9f)
R2 U2 F' U F' R2 U' R' U' (9f)
R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' F R U2 (9f)
R2 U2 F' U2 F' U F2 R F2 (9f)
R2 U2 F' R U R2 F' R2 U2 (9f)
R2 U2 F' R U R' F' R U2 (9f)
R2 U2 F' R U F2 U F U (9f)
R2 U2 F' R U2 F2 U' F U2 (9f)
R2 U2 F' R U2 F' L' U L (9f)
R2 U2 F' R U' L F L' F' (9f)
R2 U2 F' R F' L' U L U' (9f)
R2 U2 F' R B U F' U2 B' (9f)
R2 U2 F' R B U2 F' U B' (9f)
R2 U2 F' R2 U R F' R2 U2 (9f)
R2 U2 F' R2 U R2 F' R U2 (9f)
R2 U2 F' R2 U R' U F' U (9f)
R2 U2 F' R' U2 F' U2 R2 U' (9f)
R2 U2 F' L F2 R L' F' U (9f)
R2 U2 F' L F' L' F' R U (9f)
R2 U2 D' F' U D R F' U2 (9f)
R2 U2 D' F' U D F' R U2 (9f)
R2 U2 D' F' D R U F' U2 (9f)
R2 U2 D' F' D R U2 F' U (9f)
R2 U' R U2 R D R D' R2 (9f)
R2 U' R U' R2 F' R2 F' U' (9f)
R2 U' R U' F2 L' U L U' (9f)
R2 U' R F R' U' F2 R U' (9f)
R2 U' R L' U L U' F2 U2 (9f)
R2 U' R L' U2 L U' F2 U (9f)
R2 U' R L' U2 L F2 U' F2 (9f)
R2 U' R2 U' R F2 R' U' R' (9f)
R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R' (9f)
R2 U' R2 F U' F' R' F' U' (9f)
R2 U' R' U' F' U R2 F' U2 (9f)
R2 U' R' U' F' U F' R2 U2 (9f)
R2 U' F U' F U F U2 R (9f)
R2 U' F U' F' R' F' R2 U' (9f)
R2 U' F R2 U' R F2 R2 U' (9f)
R2 U' F R' U' F2 U R2 U2 (9f)
R2 U' F2 U' R' F2 R U' R (9f)
R2 U' F2 R U F2 U2 F2 U' (9f)
R2 U' F2 R U' R2 F2 R2 U' (9f)
R2 U' F2 R D R2 U2 R2 D' (9f)
R2 U' L' U L U' R F2 U2 (9f)
R2 U' L' U L U' F2 R U2 (9f)
R2 U' L' U2 L F2 U' R F2 (9f)
R2 U' L' U2 L F2 R U' F2 (9f)
R2 U' L' U' L U' F2 R U (9f)
R2 F U F2 U R F U2 F (9f)
R2 F U2 R F2 U' F' U' F (9f)
R2 F U2 R F2 L' U' L U' (9f)
R2 F U2 R F' R' F' R U' (9f)
R2 F U2 F2 R F U F' U2 (9f)
R2 F U2 F2 R F U2 F' U (9f)
R2 F U2 F2 R L' U L U' (9f)
R2 F U2 F2 L' U R L U' (9f)
R2 F U2 F' U R U F' U (9f)
R2 F U2 F' U R' F' R2 U2 (9f)
R2 F U2 F' U F R F2 U2 (9f)
R2 F U2 F' U F' U' R U' (9f)
R2 F U2 F' U2 F' U2 R U' (9f)
R2 F U2 F' U2 F' U' R U2 (9f)
R2 F U2 F' U' R U F' U' (9f)
R2 F U2 F' R2 U R' F' U2 (9f)
R2 F U2 L F2 L' U' R U (9f)
R2 F U' R U' F' U F' U2 (9f)
R2 F U' R U' F' U2 F' U (9f)
R2 F R2 U2 R' D R D' F2 (9f)
R2 F2 U F2 U R F U2 F (9f)
R2 F2 U2 R F2 U' F' U' F (9f)
R2 F2 U2 R F2 L' U' L U' (9f)
R2 F2 U2 R F' R' F' R U' (9f)
R2 F2 U2 F2 R F U F' U2 (9f)
R2 F2 U2 F2 R F U2 F' U (9f)
R2 F2 U2 F2 R L' U L U' (9f)
R2 F2 U2 F2 L' U R L U' (9f)
R2 F2 U2 F' U R U F' U (9f)
R2 F2 U2 F' U R' F' R2 U2 (9f)
R2 F2 U2 F' U F R F2 U2 (9f)
R2 F2 U2 F' U F' U' R U' (9f)
R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R U' (9f)
R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' U' R U2 (9f)
R2 F2 U2 F' U' R U F' U' (9f)
R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U R' F' U2 (9f)
R2 F2 U2 L F2 L' U' R U (9f)
R2 F2 U' R U' F' U F' U2 (9f)
R2 F2 U' R U' F' U2 F' U (9f)
R2 F2 R2 U2 R' D R D' F2 (9f)
R2 F' U F2 U R F U2 F (9f)
R2 F' U2 R F2 U' F' U' F (9f)
R2 F' U2 R F2 L' U' L U' (9f)
R2 F' U2 R F' R' F' R U' (9f)
R2 F' U2 F2 R F U F' U2 (9f)
R2 F' U2 F2 R F U2 F' U (9f)
R2 F' U2 F2 R L' U L U' (9f)
R2 F' U2 F2 L' U R L U' (9f)
R2 F' U2 F' U R U F' U (9f)
R2 F' U2 F' U R' F' R2 U2 (9f)
R2 F' U2 F' U F R F2 U2 (9f)
R2 F' U2 F' U F' U' R U' (9f)
R2 F' U2 F' U2 F' U2 R U' (9f)
R2 F' U2 F' U2 F' U' R U2 (9f)
R2 F' U2 F' U' R U F' U' (9f)
R2 F' U2 F' R2 U R' F' U2 (9f)
R2 F' U2 L F2 L' U' R U (9f)
R2 F' U' R U' F' U F' U2 (9f)
R2 F' U' R U' F' U2 F' U (9f)
R2 F' R2 U2 R' D R D' F2 (9f)
R2 D2 B2 R' U R U L' D2 (9f)
R2 D' L F' D' B2 L' U D2 (9f)
R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R' (9f)
R2 L' U R L' D R D' L2 (9f)
R2 L' U L' D R2 D' R' L2 (9f)
R2 L' U2 R L F2 R U R' (9f)
R2 B L2 F' L2 B' U2 R U' (9f)
R2 B L2 F' L2 B' U' R U2 (9f)
R2 B2 R L' D2 B2 U' L U' (9f)
R2 B2 D2 F' L' D2 F B2 U (9f)
R2 B' U F2 U' B U2 R F2 (9f)
R2 B' U F2 U' B R U2 F2 (9f)
R2 B' R B U R' F2 R2 F (9f)
R2 B' R B U2 F R F U (9f)
R2 B' R B U' R L F L' (9f)
R2 B' R B L' U' R L F (9f)
R2 B' R' F' R' F B R U (9f)
R' U2 R' U2 R F' U2 F2 U (9f)
R' U2 R' F2 U R F' U' F (9f)
R' U2 R' F2 U R2 B' R' B (9f)
R' U2 R' F2 U F' U2 F R (9f)
R' U2 R' F2 U B' R2 B R (9f)
R' U2 F' U F' U2 R' U R (9f)
R' U2 F' U2 F' U R' U R (9f)
R' U2 F' U' F D R D' F2 (9f)
R' U' R U' R' D R D' F2 (9f)
R' U' R' F2 U R U2 F2 U2 (9f)
R' U' R' F2 U R F2 U2 F2 (9f)
R' U' R' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' (9f)
R' F U2 D R D' F U2 F (9f)
R' F R U2 R' D R D' F2 (9f)
R' F R' U2 F' U R F' U2 (9f)
R' F R' U2 F' U F' R U2 (9f)
R' F R' U2 F' R U F' U2 (9f)
R' F R' U2 F' R U2 F' U (9f)
R' F D2 L' B2 U' L U' D2 (9f)
R' F2 U2 D R D' F U2 F (9f)
R' F2 R U2 R' D R D' F2 (9f)
R' F2 R' U2 F' U R F' U2 (9f)
R' F2 R' U2 F' U F' R U2 (9f)
R' F2 R' U2 F' R U F' U2 (9f)
R' F2 R' U2 F' R U2 F' U (9f)
R' F2 D2 L' B2 U' L U' D2 (9f)
R' F' U2 D R D' F U2 F (9f)
R' F' R U2 R' D R D' F2 (9f)
R' F' R' U2 F' U R F' U2 (9f)
R' F' R' U2 F' U F' R U2 (9f)
R' F' R' U2 F' R U F' U2 (9f)
R' F' R' U2 F' R U2 F' U (9f)
R' F' D2 L' B2 U' L U' D2 (9f)
R' D R' U R2 F' U F D' (9f)
R' D R' U R' U R' U' D' (9f)
R' D R' U R' U2 R' U2 D' (9f)
R' D R' U2 D' F' U F' U2 (9f)
R' D R' U2 D' F' U2 F' U (9f)
R' D2 L B2 L' D2 R2 U R' (9f)
R' D' L' D' B2 L U' L' D2 (9f)
R' L F2 L' U2 D R D' F2 (9f)
R' L F2 L' D R U2 D' F2 (9f)
R' L2 D R' D B2 D2 L2 U (9f)
R' L2 D R' D' L2 U2 F2 U' (9f)
R' L' U L D R' U R' D' (9f)
R' B' R2 L D L' F R2 B (9f)
F U F' U R' D R D' F2 (9f)
F U2 R F' U' R' F2 U' F (9f)
F U2 R2 F2 B U2 B' R U' (9f)
F U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' R U' (9f)
F U2 D R D2 F U2 D F (9f)
F R2 U D B R' B' R' D' (9f)
F R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' R U' (9f)
F R2 U2 F' U R F' R2 U2 (9f)
F R2 U2 F' U R2 F' R U2 (9f)
F R2 U2 F' U R' U F' U (9f)
F R2 U2 F' R2 U R F' U2 (9f)
F R2 U2 F' R2 U F' R U2 (9f)
F R2 U' F R' U' F2 R' U' (9f)
F R2 F U2 F' U F' R' U2 (9f)
F R2 F' U2 R F2 R' U' R' (9f)
F R2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' (9f)
F R' F' R' U2 F' U F' U2 (9f)
F R' F' R' U2 F' U2 F' U (9f)
F2 U F2 U R' D R D' F2 (9f)
F2 U2 R U R U' F2 R' U2 (9f)
F2 U2 R U R2 U' F2 R' U (9f)
F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U R' (9f)
F2 U2 R2 F2 U R' F' U2 F (9f)
F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U R' (9f)
F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D R (9f)
F2 U2 R2 F2 B U2 B' R' U' (9f)
F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' R' U' (9f)
F2 U2 R' F2 U R2 U2 R U (9f)
F2 U2 R' F2 R' U F' U' F (9f)
F2 U2 R' F' R F' R2 U R (9f)
F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' U' R' (9f)
F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' U' R' (9f)
F2 U2 D' F D F' R' F2 R' (9f)
F2 U2 B' R2 F2 B U2 R' U' (9f)
F2 U2 B' R2 F2 B U' R' U2 (9f)
F2 U2 B' R2 B R F2 R' U (9f)
F2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 R' (9f)
F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R (9f)
F2 R2 U B U F2 U' B' R' (9f)
F2 R2 U B' U F2 U' B R' (9f)
F2 R2 U2 R F2 U' B' R' B (9f)
F2 R2 U2 R F' U F' U2 R' (9f)
F2 R2 U2 R F' R' F' R' U' (9f)
F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' R' U' (9f)
F2 R2 U2 F2 R' F U F' U2 (9f)
F2 R2 U2 F2 R' F U2 F' U (9f)
F2 R2 U2 F2 R' L' U L U' (9f)
F2 R2 U2 F2 L' U R' L U' (9f)
F2 R2 U2 F' U R F' R' U2 (9f)
F2 R2 U2 F' U R2 F' R' U2 (9f)
F2 R2 U2 F' U R' F' R' U2 (9f)
F2 R2 U2 F' U F' U' R' U' (9f)
F2 R2 U2 F' U2 R F' R' U (9f)
F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' U' (9f)
F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' U' R' U2 (9f)
F2 R2 U2 F' R U F' R' U2 (9f)
F2 R2 U2 F' R2 U F' R' U2 (9f)
F2 R2 U2 F' R' U F' R' U2 (9f)
F2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 R' U' R' (9f)
F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' (9f)
F2 R2 F' U2 R F' R' F' U' (9f)
F2 R2 F' U2 F' U R' F' U2 (9f)
F2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U F' U2 (9f)
F2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U2 F' U (9f)
F2 R' U2 R' F2 U B' R' B (9f)
F2 R' U2 R' F2 L' U R' L (9f)
F2 R' U2 R' F2 B U B' R' (9f)
F2 R' F2 R' U2 F' U F' U2 (9f)
F2 R' F2 R' U2 F' U2 F' U (9f)
F2 R' L' U2 L F2 R' U R' (9f)
F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U R' (9f)
F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U R' (9f)
F2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U D R' (9f)
F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R' (9f)
F2 D' L2 U' L2 U F2 D R' (9f)
F2 L F' L' U2 F2 R2 U R (9f)
F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' R' (9f)
F2 L' U2 R2 L F' U2 F' U' (9f)
F2 L' U2 L F' R2 U2 F' U' (9f)
F2 L' U' L' D' L' F2 D L' (9f)
F' U2 F R2 U2 R2 F U' R' (9f)
F' U2 L2 B' D' R B L2 F2 (9f)
F' R2 F U2 R F2 R' U' R' (9f)
F' R2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' (9f)
F' R2 F2 U2 R F' R' F' U' (9f)
F' R2 F2 U2 F' U R' F' U2 (9f)
F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U F' U2 (9f)
F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 F' U (9f)
F' R2 F' U2 F' U F' R' U2 (9f)
F' R' F R' U2 F' U F' U2 (9f)
F' R' F R' U2 F' U2 F' U (9f)
F' L2 D B' R2 D' L2 F R' (9f)
F' L2 B' R2 B L2 F U R' (9f)
F' L' B' R2 B L F U R' (9f)
F' B' R B2 U2 B' R F U (9f)
D R U2 D2 F U2 D F R2 (9f)
D R D' R2 U2 F' U F' U2 (9f)
D R D' R2 U2 F' U2 F' U (9f)
D R' U2 R2 D2 F' D F' R2 (9f)
D R' U2 R' D2 F' D F' R (9f)
D B2 D L B2 D2 R' U F2 (9f)
D B2 D B2 D F2 D F2 R' (9f)
D2 R L B2 R' L' U D2 R' (9f)
D2 L2 U' D' B2 D2 L2 D R' (9f)
D2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 D F2 R' (9f)
D2 L2 B U2 B L2 U D2 R' (9f)
D2 L2 B2 L2 U D2 R2 U R (9f)
D2 L2 B' U2 B' L2 U D2 R' (9f)
D2 B L2 B' U D2 R' F' U2 (9f)
D2 B L2 B' D2 R' U F' U2 (9f)
D2 B L2 B' D2 R' U2 F' U (9f)
D' F2 U2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 R' (9f)
D' F2 L2 U L2 U D F2 R' (9f)
D' F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U D R' (9f)
D' L2 U' L2 U D R2 U R (9f)
D' L2 D' B2 U L2 U' D2 R' (9f)
D' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' R (9f)
D' B2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 R' (9f)
D' B2 R2 D R2 B2 U D R' (9f)
L F R' F' R' L' U2 F2 U' (9f)
L F R' L' F' R' U2 F2 U' (9f)
L F2 L' U F' U F2 R2 U (9f)
L F2 L' U2 F2 R U' R U (9f)
L F' R' L' F R' U2 F2 U' (9f)
L F' L' F R2 U2 R F2 U' (9f)
L2 F' R' F L2 U2 R' F2 U (9f)
L2 D2 R D' B' D' R2 L2 F (9f)
L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 R (9f)
L2 D' L' F2 D' L B2 D2 L2 (9f)
L2 B D2 B' R' L2 U2 F2 U (9f)
L2 B2 D2 B2 R' L U L U' (9f)
L2 B2 D2 B2 L U R' L U' (9f)
L' U L U F2 D' F2 D R' (9f)
L' U L F2 U F2 R2 U R (9f)
L' U L D R2 D' R2 U R' (9f)
L' U2 R2 L F2 U' R2 U2 R' (9f)
L' U2 R2 L F' U2 F' R U' (9f)
L' U2 L F2 U D' F2 D R' (9f)
L' B2 R' B2 L F' U2 F2 U (9f)
B U B' U2 R' D R D' F2 (9f)
B U2 B' U2 R' D R D' F2 (9f)
B U' B' U2 R' D R D' F2 (9f)
B2 R L' D2 R2 B2 U' L U' (9f)
B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' R' (9f)
B2 L2 U D2 L2 U' L2 B2 R' (9f)
B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R' (9f)
B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 R' (9f)
B' R2 B U2 F2 U F' R' U2 (9f)

(and lots more even longer ones but I doubt anyone's reading this far)



I've gone through all the six- and seven-move xcross finishes and, assuming you didn't use multislotting or inefficient F2L algs, none of them result in R' U' F' U F R + PLL skip.


----------



## Hero (Dec 4, 2017)

Welp. I honestly don't clearly remember my x-cross, that is what I think happened.


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Dec 11, 2017)

Some moment ago I got my new pb single 12.82 seconds.But I forget the reconstruction.I could reconstruct till 2nd pair.I did the solve on Green cross.
Scramble: B' U R' D2 R2 L F' R' U2 B D2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U R2

x'//inspection
R'D'y'R'FRU'y2R'FR//cross+1st pair
URU'R'[y'R'UR or yL'UL] //2nd pair
Then I forgot how I solved the next 2 pairs.Though I remember that I got an OLL skip and got a PLL named V.
please help me to reconstruct this.


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 11, 2017)

Aaditya Sikder said:


> Some moment ago I got my new pb single 12.82 seconds.But I forget the reconstruction.I could reconstruct till 2nd pair.I did the solve on Green cross.
> Scramble: B' U R' D2 R2 L F' R' U2 B D2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U R2
> 
> x'//inspection
> ...



x' // insp
R' D' y' R' F R U' y2 R' F R // xcross
U R U' R' y' U' R' U R // second slot
U R U' R' U y R' U' R U' R' U R // third slot
y' R U' R' // last slot
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // V perm

Guessed the right AUF for the V perm, and this was the third solution Cube Explorer produced.

Note: I don't know whether you rotated y or y' for the second pair, but the only essential difference would be changing a bunch of R moves to L moves. Likewise for the other rotations. (I also don't know which V perm you use, but this is the common one.)


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Dec 11, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> x' // insp
> R' D' y' R' F R U' y2 R' F R // xcross
> U R U' R' y' U' R' U R // second slot
> U R U' R' U y R' U' R U' R' U R // third slot
> ...


Yea this is the solution!Thank you so much.By the way how do u used the Cube Explorer for the solution?


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 11, 2017)

Aaditya Sikder said:


> By the way how do u used the Cube Explorer for the solution?


You said the solve ended with a V perm for the last layer, so I guessed that it could have been a V perm with blue-top red-front. (There were four choices, and I got the right one on the first guess.) I did the V perm at that angle (equivalent to doing premoves, if you know FMC techniques), applied the scramble, then did the moves for your xcross and second F2L pair. This leaves only the third and fourth pairs, so assuming your F2L is "efficient", these should have taken around four triggers, i.e. 15 moves. This trick does not work for "guessing" anything over 18 moves, because the human solution might be way longer than optimal.

I entered the colours into Cube Explorer and generated a bunch of solutions; the first two solutions it generated looked way too weird to be used in a speedsolve, so I disregarded those, and the third solution was B R B' R' B D' B' D B' D' B D R B' R' B' (16f*). This had a bunch of alternating faces, so it looked like a plausible intuitive F2L solution; I then verified and rewrote it as RUy with green on bottom.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 21, 2017)

It would be nice if this was reconstructed


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> It would be nice if this was reconstructed


I couldn't find the scramble anywhere, so I had to find it by hand. But because of the sticker shades, some orange stickers were changing to red between frames! It took far longer to generate the scramble than it took to reconstruct it.

F L2 B' D2 L R' B U' R U L F' L' D B2 R2 D L2

x2 y' F D' L R' F x' B x // Cross (8/8)
U2 R U' R2 U' R // F2L-1 (6/14)
U U L' U L2 U' L' // F2L-2 (7/21)
y L U' L' U L U L' // F2L-3 (8/29)
y' U2 R U R' U' y L' U L // F2L-4 (OLS) (10/39)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL (16/55)
View at alg.cubing.net

55 ETM, 8.06 ETPS


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 22, 2017)

TDM said:


> I couldn't find the scramble anywhere, so I had to find it by hand. But because of the sticker shades, some orange stickers were changing to red between frames! It took far longer to generate the scramble than it took to reconstruct it.


Oh sorry, completely forgot. Thanks anyway!


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Dec 30, 2017)

Max Park - 6.18 3x3 NAR Average (Reno Fall 2017)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 7.50 Seconds



/* Scramble */
L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B L' R D' F' R B2 R F' D L D

/* Solve */
// Inspection
R' D R D // Cross
U' D L U' L' d U U' D' R U' R' // Pair 1
y' R U' R' d U R' U' R U L' U L // Pair 2
u U' U R U' R' u' // Pair 3
R U' U' R' U U R U' R' // Pair 4
U L F' L' U' L d R U' F' // OLL
U' x R2' D D R U R' D D R U' R // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

66 Moves, 7.50 Seconds = 8.80 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 6.06 Seconds



/* Scramble */
R U2 R2 B2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R' U F U' B2 F L

/* Solve */
x2 y // Inspection
R2' F R L D' // Cross
y' R U' R2' U' R // Pair 1
y' R' U U R U' R' U R // Pair 2
U R U' R' L' U L // Pair 3
U U R U' R' U R U R' // Pair 4
U F R' F' r U R U' r' // OLL
U' U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2' D U' R' U R U' D' U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

62 Moves, 6.06 Seconds = 10.23 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 6.31 Seconds



/* Scramble */
R' U2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 B D2 F2 D' U' B2 F R' F' R B'

/* Solve */
y // Inspection
U F F L U' R U D' // Cross
U R' U' R // Pair 1
U U R U' U' R' d R' U' R // Pair 2
R U' R' d U R U' U' R' U R U' R' // Pair 3
U R' U' R U U R' U R // Pair 4
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R' U L' U U R U' R' U U R L U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

70 Moves, 6.31 Seconds = 11.09 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 5.64 Seconds



/* Scramble */
U R2 F2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 B D B2 R' D2 R2 B' D B

/* Solve */
x2 y' // Inspection
R2 D' R' R' D U L F' L' D R U' R' E' // x-Cross
L' U L // Pair 2
U' R U' U' R' y R U' R' // Pair 3
y' R U R' // Pair 4
r' U' R U' R' U U r // OLL
U' U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

51 Moves, 5.64 Seconds = 9.04 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 6.16 Seconds



/* Scramble */
L' U2 B2 L R2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 R2 U L R D R D' B F'

/* Solve */
z // Inspection
U' r U' r' D D F // Cross
U R U' R' U U R' U R // Pair 1
L' U' L L U L' // Pair 2
U U' L' U L d R U R2' U' R // Pair 3 + 4
F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

60 Moves, 6.16 Seconds = 9.74 TPS




Sion - 24.65 Columns First 3x3 Solve



Spoiler: Solve



/* Scramble */
D R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' F L2 D' L' F2 D' R B2 R2 U

/* Solve */
x' // Inspection
U U M' U U U' L' U U' M2' // 1st Column
U y' M' M' M U U l U l' // 2nd Column
R U R U M' M' U U' U' R // 3rd Column
U' U M2' M' U U M U U R U' R' // 4th Column
U U U U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CO
U U' U U M' U U U' y U U M U U U U M // 2 Cross Edges
y' U' U U M' U U M U y' U M' U M // Cross + OLL
U U U U U' U' R U R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' U' F' U F U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

106 Moves, 24.65 Seconds = 4.30 TPS




Kim Jokinen - 6.07 Finnish NR 3x3 Single (Finnish Championship 2017)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve



/* Scramble */
R2 F R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' L' B' L' D F2 U L F D R

/* Solve */
y2 // Inspection
D R' F2 D F' // Cross
U' L' U L y' L U L' // Pair 1
y' d' R' U' R // Pair 2
y' R U R2' U' R U' R' U R // Pair 3
U R U R' // Pair 4
U' U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

40 Moves, 6.07 Seconds = 6.59 TPS




Iuri Grangeiro Carvalho - 11.45 SAR OH Average (FECA Open 2017)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 10.86 Seconds



/* Scramble */
L F2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 L B2 U2 R' D' L2 D' F' L B U2 L' R

/* Solve */
x z // Inspection
F' F' r U R D // Left Block
r' r' U' r r U R' U2' R U R' U' U' R // RB Block
R U R' U R U' R' // RF Pair
U' U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' // CMLL
M' U M' U' U' M U' M U' M' U' M // EO + UL/UR
U M U' U' M // L4E

// View at alg.cubing.net

61 Moves, 10.86 Seconds = 5.62 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 11.33 Seconds



/* Scramble */
B2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D B2 U B2 R' D' U' L B' R F2 L' U2 B2

/* Solve */
x2 y' // Inspection
U' U' R' D' R' U' R U' x' U' U' // Left Block
x R' r' U' R U r' U' R // RB Block
U' R U' R' U' U' r U r' // RF Pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
M' M M U' M' U' M U' M' // EO
U' M2' U' // LSE

// View at alg.cubing.net

46 Moves, 11.33 Seconds = 4.06 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 10.55 Seconds



/* Scramble */
B2 L D2 L B R' D F2 D2 F L2 U' R2 L2 D F2 U D B2

/* Solve */
y // Inspection
U R U M' D U' U' F r' F // Left Block
R' U' U' R U R' U' R // RB Block
U' R U' R' M' U' U' U U' R U r' // RF Pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
M' U' M // EO
U M' U' U' M // UL/UR
U M' U' U' M // L4E

// View at alg.cubing.net

50 Moves, 10.55 Seconds = 4.74 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 12.15 Seconds



/* Scramble */
D' F2 R U2 L2 F U' R L U' D' F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' B

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection
U x u' M' u' R' U R U' f // Left Block
z' R' R R U R' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // RB Block
U' R U R' U' U' R U r' // RF Pair
U R U R' U R U2' R' // CMLL
M' U U M' U' U' M U' M // EO
U' M' U' U' M' // UL/UR
U M U' U' M' // L4E

// View at alg.cubing.net

59 Moves, 12.15 Seconds = 4.86 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 13.74 Seconds



/* Scramble */
U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 B L R B' L' U' L R' B' U L' F2

/* Solve */
x2 y' // Inspection
R' U F' U' U r F' x' U' R R R U' U' R' U' U' // Left Block
x U' r' U' R R M U' M' r U r' // RF Block
r' U' U' M' U' R // RB Pair
U r' F R F' r U R' // CMLL
U' M' U' M' U M U M // EO
U' M2' U' M' U' U' M' U // LSE

// View at alg.cubing.net

57 Moves, 13.74 Seconds = 4.15 TPS


----------



## IuriG (Jan 1, 2018)

Woah, thanks dude!


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Jan 7, 2018)

Philipp Weyer - 6.77 ER 3x3 Average (Berlin Kubus Projekt 2017)



Spoiler: Solve













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 6.89 Seconds



/* Scramble */
U2 L' U' F B' U2 R' B' R' U' B U2 L' B2 D2 R B2 R' D2 R

/* Solve */
x' // Inspection
U' x' R' F B' R2 D F2 // Cross
U R' U R U' R' U' R // Pair 1
y' R U' R2' U' R U' R' U' R // Pair 2
U' R U' U' R' U R U R' // Pair 3
U' L' U' L U y' R U' R' // Pair 4
U' F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' // OLL
U U' R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

70 Moves, 6.89 Seconds = 10.16 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 6.77 Seconds



/* Scramble */
B2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 R B2 R F' L2 R2 B' D' R2 F D F2 D'

/* Solve */
x' z' // Inspection
l L2' D' F R // Cross
U' U' L' U L U' L' U L // Pair 1
U L U L' U' L U2 L' // Pair 2
U' R' U2 R2 U R' // Pair 3
y U R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 4
U U r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r // OLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

62 Moves, 6.77 Seconds = 9.16 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 6.64 Seconds



/* Scramble */
D2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' U2 F2 D U B' F' L U L2 U R' U B

/* Solve */
x' z' // Inspection
R L U x' R D' R D' // Cross
U' U' R U R' U L U L' // Pair 1
U' R U R' U' L' U L // Pair 2
R' U' R y L' U L // Pair 3
U2 R U' U' R' U R U' R' // Pair 4
U R' F U R U' R2' F' R2 U R' U' R // OLL
U U' R' U' R D' U R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' D // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

69 Moves, 6.64 Seconds = 10.39 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 6.31 Seconds



/* Scramble */
D2 B' L2 R2 B' F2 D2 B' R' D' L' R B2 U R U F D F'

/* Solve */
x' // Inspection
R D' x' D F R2 // Cross
U' y' R U' R' U R' U' R // Pair 1
y' y U L' U' L // Pair 2
U' L U L' R U' R' // Pair 3
y R' U R U' R' U R // Pair 4
U U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U' U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

57 Moves, 6.31 Seconds = 9.03 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 8.55 Seconds



/* Scramble */
U2 L2 B2 D2 U F2 D U2 B U' F' D2 F2 L B' U' L2 R' D2

/* Solve */
x' z' // Inspection
R' D' R' U' x' L D R' D2 // Cross
y' R' U' R U' R' U R // Pair 1
U' y R' U2 R U R' U' R // Pair 2
y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 3
U' L' U2 L U' U' L' U L // Pair 4
U' U' F U R U' F' r U R' U' r' // OLL
U R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' R R' U R' U R R U' D' U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net
72 Moves, 8.55 Seconds = 8.42 TPS


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 7, 2018)

Could one of ya'll please reconstruct these two solves?

Scramble 1: R2 F' R' F R D' B U' F2 L' U2 F' L2 D2 B U2 D2 B' L2 B' R2

Scramble 2: F' R F L' U2 B L2 B R U' L2 D2 B U2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2

Video:


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 7, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Could one of ya'll please reconstruct these two solves?
> 
> Scramble 1: R2 F' R' F R D' B U' F2 L' U2 F' L2 D2 B U2 D2 B' L2 B' R2
> 
> ...



Please scramble with white on top, green in front. :v



Spoiler: 13.41



/* Scramble */
y' z2 R2 F' R' F R D' B U' F2 L' U2 F' L2 D2 B U2 D2 B' L2 B' R2

/* Solve */
x // insp
(U2 D) r' D' F' (y U') R2 // cross
U y U' R U U R' y R' U2 R U' R' U R // first slot
R U' R' y R' U' R U' R' U R // second slot
y' U y' R' F R F' R U' R' // third slot
R' U U R U' U' R' U R // last slot
U' U' l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l // OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 13.64



/* Scramble */
y' x2 F' R F L' U2 B L2 B R U' L2 D2 B U2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2

/* Solve */
z' y // insp
R (U D') L (y' z) D' R D // cross
R U U R' U L' U U L U2' L2' U U' L U L // first slot
R U2 R' U R U R' U' L' B' l U M' // second slot
U' R U R' U2' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // third slot
y' U y' R U R' U' d' L' U L // last slot
f' L' U' L U f // OLL
U' U' y' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: I don't know why I do this



[redacted]


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 7, 2018)

Technically you don't have permission reproduce my video like that. But whatever. Thanks


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Jan 8, 2018)

Matty Hiroto Inaba - 5.58 3x3 Single (Japan Open 2017)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve



/* Scramble */
U B D L2 F' L' F' B' U L' D L2 F R2 B2 D2 B' L2

/* Solve */
x z // Inspection
L2' R' D' R D2' // Cross
U R U R' // Pair 1
y' U R U R' // Pair 2
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // Pair 3
y U2 R' U' R U2' R' U R // Pair 4
U2' F R U R' U' F' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

44 Moves, 5.58 Seconds = 7.89 TPS


----------



## Brest (Jan 18, 2018)

*Jules Desjardin* - 33.68 4x4 av5 - Chouchenn Open 2017



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



B2 L D2 R' F2 U2 R L' F' R L2 F' B' U F2 D R' B U L' r2 D r2 u2 R L' D R' D2 U2 f2 L R' f B' D' r2 R u L U2 R' u R2 F

x' y' // inspection
// 1st 2 centres
U2' r 3r2 x' u' // orange
x2' r' F r u' R2 x' f U l' R2' x u R2 u' // red
// 1st 3 edges
y2 U x U' // RB
x' U' 3r U' r' L2 U' // YR
x2 U' r' x' U // GR
// finish centres
x U' 3r2' U r U' // WR
R U' 3r2 U 2R U r2' 3r' // green
R 3R U' 3R' U' r U' 3R // white
3R U2' 3R' U' 3R U r // blue / yellow
// finish 1st layer
3r U2' 3r // cross
x' 3l U' R U // rYG
3l U R U' x' R' U R U' // rWG
x R2' U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' // rWB
L' R' U R U' 3r // WB
x' R2 U2' R2 U R U' R U2' // rYB
// F3L
z' y U' R U' 2R U R' U' 2R' // WG
U' L' U 2L' U' L U 3R' // YG
y' U' (3r' L') U' 3R U L2' U' 3R' U // WB / YB
// LL
x U2' F' 3r U R' U' 3r' F R // CLL
F2 2R2 x' U' R U 2R2 U' R' U D2' x // WO / YO
U' 2R 3R' D2 3R U2' 3R' D2 3R U2' 2R' U' // GO / OB
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
Total	37.84	156	4.12	201	5.31

1st	3.64	16	4.40	19	5.22	[COLOR="dimgrey"]opposite centres[/COLOR]
2nd	5.37	11	2.05	18	3.35	[COLOR="dimgrey"]1st 3 edges[/COLOR]
3rd	6.50	28	4.31	35	5.38	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cetres[/COLOR]
4th	6.98	41	5.87	45	6.45	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish 1st layer[/COLOR]
5th	6.14	25	4.07	33	5.37	[COLOR="dimgrey"]F3L[/COLOR]
6th	3.74	13	3.48	15	4.01	[COLOR="dimgrey"]CLL[/COLOR]
7th	5.47	22	4.02	36	6.58	[COLOR="dimgrey"]ELL[/COLOR]

1+2	9.01	27	3.00	37	4.11
2+3	13.48	69	5.12	80	5.93

F3L	28.63	121	4.23	150	5.24	[COLOR="dimgrey"]cumulative total[/COLOR]
LL	9.21	35	3.80	51	5.54
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 L D2 R' F2 U2 R L' F' R L2 F' B' U F2 D R' B U L' r2 D r2 u2 R L' D R' D2 U2 f2 L R' f B' D' r2 R u L U2 R' u R2 F

x' y' // inspection
// 1st 2 centres
U2' r (L 3r) u' // orange
x' x' r' F r u' R2 x' f U l' (R' 3l') u R2 u' // red
// 1st 3 edges
z2' x x U x U' // RB
x' U' 3r U' r' L2 U' // YR
x2 U' r' x' U // GR
// finish centres
x U' 3r2' U r U' // WR
R U' 3r2 U 2R U (l' r') (L 3r2) // green
R 3R U' 3R' U' r U' 3R // white
3R U2' 3R' U' 3R U r // blue / yellow
// finish 1st layer
3r U2' 3r // cross
x x2' 3l U' R U // rYG
3l U R U' x' R' U R U' // rWG
(R' 3l') U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' // rWB
L' R' U R U' 3r x' R2 U2' R2 U R U' R U2' // rYB
// F3L
z' y U' R U' r R' U R' U' r' R // WG
U' L' U L l' U' L U 3r' r // YG
y2' y U' (3r' L') U' 3r r' U L2' U' 3r' r U // WB / YB
// LL
x R U' U R' U' U' F' 3r U R' U' 3r' F R // CLL
F F (2R l) 3l' x' U' R U 2R l 3l' U' R' U D' D' x // WO / YO
U' 2R 3r' r D D 3r r' U2' 3r' r D D 3r r' U2' r' R U' // GO / OB
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



B2 R2 U2 L D R D' U F U2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 U L2 D U r2 f2 U2 F u2 L2 B' R2 B' r2 U B r' R L' B' u2 F f' D' f u r2 f2 R2 B2

x2 z // inspection
// 1st 2 centres
R u U x2' U2' r // red
z x2' U l2' x u R2 u' // orange
// 1st 3 edges
x2 U l U' // WR
x2 U2' 2L U' // YR
x' 3r' U2' l2' U' // GR
// finish centres
x2 U r2 3r' U' // RB
r U' 3r' r2 U' r' // blue
m2' U' r U' 3R2 U' r U r2 U2' r2 // yellow
3R' U' r2' 3r U2' r // green / white
// finish 1st layer
3r U2' // cross
x' R2' U R' U' 3l' D' R' D // rWG
x U R' U2' R U // rYG
R U R' U' x' R2 U' R' U // rYB
x' R2' U' R2 U 3l' U R' U' // rWB
// F3L
x2' z' U R U' 3R U R' U' 3R' // WB
y R U' 2R U R' U' 2R' x R2 U' 2R' U R2 U' 2R U // YG / YB
// LL
x' U2 R U R' U R U2' R' // CO
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CP
U' x' 2R U L' U' 2R' U L U' x // YO
R U R' U' 2R U R U' x' R' U' R U 2R' U' R' U x // WO
2R2 U2' 2R2 u2' 2R2 u2' // GO / OB
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
Total	32.50	157	4.83	207	6.37

1st	2.97	10	3.37	15	5.05	[COLOR="dimgrey"]opposite centres[/COLOR]
2nd	5.23	10	1.91	17	3.25	[COLOR="dimgrey"]1st 3 edges[/COLOR]
3rd	7.34	30	4.09	35	4.77	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cetres[/COLOR]
4th	5.28	31	5.87	37	7.01	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish 1st layer[/COLOR]
5th	3.53	23	6.52	32	9.07	[COLOR="dimgrey"]F3L[/COLOR]
6th	2.91	22	7.56	24	8.25	[COLOR="dimgrey"]CLL[/COLOR]
7th	5.24	31	5.92	47	8.97	[COLOR="dimgrey"]ELL[/COLOR]

1+2	8.20	20	2.44	32	3.90
2+3	12.62	61	4.83	72	5.71

F3L	24.35	104	4.27	136	5.59	[COLOR="dimgrey"]cumulative total[/COLOR]
LL	8.15	53	6.50	71	8.71
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 R2 U2 L D R D' U F U2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 U L2 D U r2 f2 U2 F u2 L2 B' R2 B' r2 U B r' R L' B' u2 F f' D' f u r2 f2 R2 B2

x2 z // inspection
// 1st 2 centres
R u U x2' U2' r // red
z x2' U l' x l' u R2 u' // orange
// 1st 3 edges
x x U l U' // WR
x x U2' l L' U' // YR
x' 3r' U2' (l' r') x U' // GR
// finish centres
x2 U r2 3r' U' // RB
r U' r 3r' r U' r' // blue
3r2 R2' U' r U' l' (3r L) r' U' r U r2 U2' r2 // yellow
3r' U U' r U' r' 3r r' U2' r // green / white
// finish 1st layer
3r U2' // cross
x2 (R' 3l') U R' U' 3l' D' R' D // rWG
x U R' U2' R U // rYG
x' R x U R' U' x' R2 U' R' U // rYB
x' R2' U' R2 U 3l' U R' U' // rWB
// F3L
x2' z' U R U' 3r r' U R' U' 3r' r // WB
y R U' r R' U R' U' r' R (R' 3l') U' r' R U R2 U' r R' U // YB / YG
// LL
x' U U R U R' U R U2' R' // CO
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CP
U' 2R x' U L' U' r' R U L U' x // YO
R U R' U' r R' U R U' R' x' U' R U r' R U' R' U x // WO
(2R l) 3l' U2' (2R l) 3l' u2' (2R l) 3l' u2' // GO / OB
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F' D2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 B' R2 D B2 L2 D B L' D2 R F R2 u2 F2 u2 R' U2 f2 U' L' f2 r2 D B U' R' L f' F' r' F B' u' f u D2

z y2 // inspection
// 1st 2 centres
F r2 U r U y r2 // red
z r2 3l' u R2 u' // orange
// 1st 3 edges
3r U r D // GR
3r2' R U x r L U' // RB
x2 3l' U l2 U // YR
// finish centres
x' L U' r U' // WR
3r2 U2 r2 R U r // green
2R2 3r' U' 3r2 U2' 3R U2' r' // white
U 3R U2' r // blue / yellow
// finish 1st layer
3r U2' 3r // cross
x U' R U x R2' U R U' //rYB
x2' U R2' U' x' R U' R' U // rWG
x U' R' U x2' U' R' U // rYG
x' R U R2 U' R' U R U' // rWB
// F3L
l' U R U' r // WB
R' U R' U' // YB
x l' U R' U' r // YG
R' U R U' // WG
// LL
z' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' R' U2' R // CLL
U2' 3r U R' U' m U R U' R' // GO
U' x' m' U L' U' m U L U' x // OB
U2' 2R U2' 3R' D2 3R U2' 3R' D2 3r r2' R U // YW / YO
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
Total	32.90	147	4.47	181	5.50

1st	3.37	11	3.26	14	4.15	[COLOR="dimgrey"]opposite centres[/COLOR]
2nd	5.27	14	2.66	20	3.80	[COLOR="dimgrey"]1st 3 edges[/COLOR]
3rd	6.81	26	3.82	33	4.85	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cetres[/COLOR]
4th	5.91	31	5.25	38	6.43	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish 1st layer[/COLOR]
5th	2.26	19	8.41	20	8.85	[COLOR="dimgrey"]F3L[/COLOR]
6th	2.37	14	5.91	16	6.75	[COLOR="dimgrey"]CLL[/COLOR]
7th	6.91	32	4.63	40	5.79	[COLOR="dimgrey"]ELL[/COLOR]

1+2	8.64	25	2.89	34	3.94
2+3	12.72	57	4.48	71	5.58

F3L	23.62	101	4.28	125	5.29	[COLOR="dimgrey"]cumulative total[/COLOR]
LL	9.28	46	4.96	56	6.03
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F' D2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 B' R2 D B2 L2 D B L' D2 R F R2 u2 F2 u2 R' U2 f2 U' L' f2 r2 D B U' R' L f' F' r' F B' u' f u D2

x' y // inspection
// 1st 2 centres
U (r l) U r U y r2 // red
z x2' l2' 3l' u R2 u' // orange
// 1st 3 edges
x' x 3r U r D // GR
3r2' R U x r L U' // RB
x2 3l' U x' r2 x' U // YR
// finish centres
x2 x L U' r U' // WR
3r2 U2 r2 R U r // green
(R' 3l') L (L 3r) (l' r') U' (r l) (3r' L') r2 U2' r' 3r U2' r' // white
U 3r r' U2' r // blue / yellow
// finish 1st layer
3r U2' 3r // cross
x U' R U (R' 3l') U R U' //rYB
x2' U R2' U' x' R U' R' U // rWG
x2 x' U' R' U x2' U' R' U // rYG
x' R U R2 U' R' U R U' // rWB
// F3L
l' U R U' r // WB
R' U R' U' // YB
x r (r' l') U R' U' r // YG
R' U R U' // WG
// LL
z' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' U' R' U2' R // CLL
U2' 3r U R' U' 3r' R U R U' R' // GO
U' m' x' U L' U' 3r' R U L U' x // OB
U2' 2R U2' 3r' r D D 3r r' U2' 3r' r D D 3r r2' R U // YW / YO
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



L U2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 B' U F U D2 B' L U F2 D R' u2 B R u2 R2 L' U2 r2 F R2 f2 R' u U F u2 F' R' U D2 f' r' F U'

x y2 // inspection
// 1st 2 centres
U x' U2' r F u' // orange
z' y U' l' U l // red
// 1st 3 edges
z' 3r U r D // RB
x 3r' U' r2 U' // WR
x' U l' L2 U // YR
// finish centres
x U' 3r U r2 3r' U // GR
x L 2R' U' r U' r U r' // yellow
R2 3r U 3R U 3r U' 3R2 U2' 3R // green
U 3R U2' 3R' U r U' r' // white / blue
// finish 1st layer
3r2 U2' 3r // cross
R2' U' R U x2 U R U' // rWB
R' U' R U R x U R U' // rYB
R2' U' R2 U 3l' U R U' // rYG
R x U R2' U' R2 U R U' // rWB
// F3L
x 3R' U' R2 U 3r r' // WB
U' R2 U // YB
x U' R U 3l' U R2' U' R2 U R' U' // YG
3R' U' R U 3R // YG
U' R' U // WG
// LL
z' U R U2' R' U' R U' R' // CLL
l' U' L U 3R' 2R U' L' U L 2R' // OB
3R x' U' R U 3R' U' R' U x // GO
U' R' U F' 2R U2' 2R U2' x U2' 2R U2' x' 3R U2' 3R' U2' 2R2 F U' R U' // WO / YO
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
Total	35.65	168	4.71	210	5.89

1st	2.35	9	3.83	12	5.11	[COLOR="dimgrey"]opposite centres[/COLOR]
2nd	3.83	12	3.13	15	3.92	[COLOR="dimgrey"]1st 3 edges[/COLOR]
3rd	7.15	35	4.90	44	6.15	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cetres[/COLOR]
4th	5.20	34	6.54	39	7.50	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish 1st layer[/COLOR]
5th	6.51	29	4.45	38	5.84	[COLOR="dimgrey"]F3L[/COLOR]
6th	1.40	9	6.43	11	7.86	[COLOR="dimgrey"]CLL[/COLOR]
7th	9.21	40	4.34	51	5.54	[COLOR="dimgrey"]ELL[/COLOR]

1+2	6.18	21	3.40	27	4.37
2+3	12.35	69	5.59	83	6.72

F3L	25.04	119	4.75	148	5.91	[COLOR="dimgrey"]cumulative total[/COLOR]
LL	10.61	49	4.62	62	5.84
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L U2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 B' U F U D2 B' L U F2 D R' u2 B R u2 R2 L' U2 r2 F R2 f2 R' u U F u2 F' R' U D2 f' r' F U'

x y2 // inspection
// 1st 2 centres
U x' U2' r F u' // orange
z' y U' l' U l // red
//1st 3 edges
z' 3r U r D // RB
x 3r' U' r2 U' // WR
x' U l' L2 U // YR
// finish centres
x U' 3r U r2 3r' U // GR
x L r' R U' r U' r U r' // yellow
R2 3r U 3r r' U 3r U' r 3r2' r U2' 3r r' // green
U 3r r' U' 3r' 3r U' 3r' r U r U' r' // white / blue
// finish 1st layer
3r2 U2' 3r // cross
x x' R2' U' R U x2 U R U' // rWB
R' U' R U R x U R U' // rYB
R2' U' R2 U 3l' U R U' // rYG
R x U R2' U' R2 U R U' // rWB
// F3L
x 3R' x x' U' R2 U 3r r' // WB
U' R2 U // YB
x2' x' U' R U 3l' U R2' R R' U' R2 U R' U' // YG
3R' x x' U' R U 3r r' // YG
U' R' U // WG
// LL
z' U' U U R U2' R' U' R U' R' // CLL
l' U' L U 3r' r 2R U' L' U L r' r r' R // OB
3R x' U' R U 3r' r U' R' U x // GO
U' R' U F' 2R U2' 2R U2' x U2' 2R U2' x' 3r r' U2' 3r' r U2' (2R l) 3l' F U' R U' // WO / YO
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 F' B2 U B' L D2 F' U' F' u2 f2 B u2 L2 B' U L2 u2 B2 r2 L2 f2 r' D R U L u' f' r2 L D2 B' F

x' y' // inspection
// 1st 2 centres
(D U') r U' x2 r // red
y U r U' r' (z' x') r 3r u' L2' u // orange
// 1st 3 edges
z2' x 3l U' (r' l') U // RB
x' R U' x' 3R2 U // GR
x m U' r2 x' L U // YR
// finish centres
x L' U' 3r2 U 3R U' R U' 3r U r // yellow
R2' U' r U r' U r2 U' 3R r' // green
3r U 3R' U2' r' // white / blue
// finish 1st layer
3r2 U2' 3r2 // cross
x' U' R' U x R U' R' U // rWB
3l' U' R U R' U' R' U // rYB
3l' U' R2 U R' U' R U // rYG
x 3l' U R' U' // rWG
// F3L
(x' z') L' U 2L' U' L U 2L // WG
U U R U' 3R U R' U' 3R' // WB
// LL
U' R' U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L' // CO
U 3l' U' L U 3r' R U' L' U L // WO
U' R U R' U' 2R U R U' r' // OG / OB / OY
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
Total	27.87	153	5.49	178	6.39

1st	2.94	13	4.42	16	5.44	[COLOR="dimgrey"]opposite centres[/COLOR]
2nd	4.60	13	2.83	20	4.35	[COLOR="dimgrey"]1st 3 edges[/COLOR]
3rd	4.90	26	5.31	30	6.12	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cetres[/COLOR]
4th	5.78	32	5.54	36	6.23	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish 1st layer[/COLOR]
5th	2.40	15	6.25	20	8.33	[COLOR="dimgrey"]F3L[/COLOR]
6th	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	N/A	[COLOR="dimgrey"]CLL[/COLOR]
7th	7.25	42	5.79	44	6.07	[COLOR="dimgrey"]ELL[/COLOR]

1+2	7.54	26	3.45	36	4.77	
2+3	10.68	58	5.43	66	6.18

F3L	20.62	99	4.80	122	5.92	[COLOR="dimgrey"]cumulative total[/COLOR]
LL	7.25	42	5.79	44	6.07
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 F' B2 U B' L D2 F' U' F' u2 f2 B u2 L2 B' U L2 u2 B2 r2 L2 f2 r' D R U L u' f' r2 L D2 B' F

x' y' // inspection
// 1st 2 centres
(D U') r U' x2 r // red
y U r U' r' (z' x') r 3r u' L2' u // orange
// 1st 3 edges
z2' x 3l U' (r' l') U // RB
x' R U' r2' (3r L) U // GR
x 3r' R U' r2 x' L U // YR
// finish centres
x L' U' 3r2 U l' L U' R U' 3r U r // yellow
R2' U' r U r' U r2 U' l' L r' // green
3r U 3r' r U2' r' // white / blue
// finish 1st layer
3r2 U2' 3r2 // cross
x R' x2' R U' R' U x R U' R' U // rWB
3l' U' R U R' U' R' U // rYB
3l' U' R2 U R' U' R U // rYG
3l' x U R' U' // rWG
// F3L
(x' z') L' U L l' U' L U 3r' r // WG
U U R U' 3r r' U R' U' 3r' r // WB
// LL
U' R' U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L' // CO
U 3l' U' L U 3r' R U' L' U L // WO
U' R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OG / OB / OY
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics



Average (5/5)

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
Total	33.35	156.20	4.68	195.40	5.86

1st	3.05	11.80	3.86	15.20	4.98	[COLOR="dimgrey"]opposite centres[/COLOR]
2nd	4.86	12.00	2.47	18.00	3.70	[COLOR="dimgrey"]1st 3 edges[/COLOR]
3rd	6.54	29.00	4.43	35.40	5.41	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cetres[/COLOR]
4th	5.83	33.80	5.80	39.00	6.69	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish 1st layer[/COLOR]
5th	4.17	22.20	5.33	28.60	6.86	[COLOR="dimgrey"]F3L[/COLOR]
6th	2.08	11.60	5.57	13.20	6.33	[COLOR="dimgrey"]CLL (mean of 1st thru 4th)[/COLOR]
7th	6.82	33.40	4.90	43.60	6.40	[COLOR="dimgrey"]ELL[/COLOR]

1+2	7.91	23.80	3.01	33.20	4.20
2+3	12.37	62.80	5.08	74.40	6.01

F3L	24.45	108.80	4.45	136.20	5.57	[COLOR="dimgrey"]cumulative total[/COLOR]
LL	8.90	45.00	5.06	56.80	6.38
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
```


----------



## TDM (Jan 23, 2018)

Kian Mansour - 5.93 3x3 single - CUTS 2018



Spoiler: Video











R L U' R' F2 D B D F B L B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 F2 D

z2 R2 r' F B' R' U R' F // First block
U' x' l' r' U2' R' U R // Second block
R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL
M2' U M' U' M' U' M2' U' U2' M U2' M' // LSE
view on alg.cubing.net

36 ETM, 6.07 ETPS.



Kian Mansour - 10.87 3x3 OH average - CUTS 2018



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve (11.89)



D R U2 F B2 R U L2 D2 R' F U' L2 F2 U' F2 U' D2 B2

x' y' f z d z' D z D R' z' R' U R F' // First block
U' R U R R U r' U M' r U r' U' U R' U' R U M' U' U' R' U R // Second block
R U' U' R D z D' R' z' U' R z L' z' r r // CMLL
U M' U M2' U' U' U' M' U' U' // LSE
view on alg.cubing.net

63 ETM, 5.30 ETPS





Spoiler: 2nd solve (10.63)



D' B2 D' U' L2 F2 U L R F D2 L2 R2 D' L D B2 L' U

z D R z' R' D' z D z' U' R' M' U' R f' z // First block
U r' R U' R' U' r' U r U2 r' U' r // Second block
U U' U R U' U' R R F R b' D z' U' R' R U' R' // CMLL
M' M' U' M U M' U' M' U' U' M U' M2' U M' U' U' M // LSE
view on alg.cubing.net

64 ETM, 6.02 ETPS





Spoiler: 3rd solve (13.73)



U2 L R2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 L' B2 D' B' R2 D R2 F' U' L' D F2

x2 D' r f' z U' U' F r' F // First block
U' U' r' U' U' R' U' r U R U' R' U' R U R' // Second block
U R U' U' U' U R' U' R U R' U' U' R' x z y D z' R' R R' F R F' // CMLL
U M' U' M U' M' U' M' U M' U' U' M' U2' U M' M' U' U' U M' U' U' M' U' U' // LSE
view on alg.cubing.net

76 ETM, 5.54 ETPS





Spoiler: 4th solve (10.10)



L2 B U' D R' L F R U' R' D R2 D2 L' U2 D2 L F2

y x' z z' r' U' U' r' U' F U' R U r R R f z' // First block
U R U R U R U R' U' R' U' R U' U U' R' U R // Second block
U R U' U' R' U' R U R' U' U' R' F R F' // CMLL
U' M' U' U' M U' U' M' U M2' U' U' M' U' U' // LSE
view on alg.cubing.net

64 ETM, 6.34 ETPS





Spoiler: 5th solve (8.85)



F2 D2 B' D2 B L2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 U' F L' B2 L B L2 D' R' U2

y2 D r U R R f' z2 D R z' r F' // First block
U' R R U' R' U R R U' U' R' U R U' U U' R' U R U R' // Second block
U' R U R' U R U' U' R' // CMLL
M' M' U M' U M' U M2' U M' U' U' M' // LSE
view on alg.cubing.net

55 ETM, 6.21 ETPS


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 23, 2018)

TDM said:


> Kian Mansour - 5.93 3x3 single - CUTS 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how some of his OH solves had higher TPS then his 5.54 TH.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 23, 2018)

TDM said:


> Kian Mansour - 5.93 3x3 single - CUTS 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smh louis all those fake rotations destroyed the ETM...

Kian Mansour - 10.87 3x3 OH average - CUTS 2018



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve (11.89)



D R U2 F B2 R U L2 D2 R' F U' L2 F2 U' F2 U' D2 B2 x' y'

f r D R U' R' U R F'
U' R U R R U r' U M' r U r'
U' U R' U' R U M' U' U' R' U R
R U' U' R D R' U' U' R D' r r
U M' U M2' U' U' U' M' U' U'

55 ETM, 4.65 ETPS





Spoiler: 2nd solve (10.63)



D' B2 D' U' L2 F2 U L R F D2 L2 R2 D' L D B2 L' U

R U R' D' R U' R' M' U' R B'
U r' R U' R' U' r' U r U2 r' U' r
U U' U R U' U' R R F R F' R U' R' R U' R'
M' M' U' M U M' U' M' U' U' M U' M2' U M' U' U' M

59 ETM, 5.55 ETPS





Spoiler: 4th solve (10.10)



L2 B U' D R' L F R U' R' D R2 D2 L' U2 D2 L F2 y x' z z'

r' U' U' r' U' F U' R U r R R B
U R U R U R U R' U' R' U' R U' U U' R' U R
U R U' U' R' U' R U R' U' U' R' F R F'
U' M' U' U' M U' U' M' U M2' U' U' M' U' U' 

61 ETM, 6.04 ETPS





Spoiler: 5th solve (8.85)



F2 D2 B' D2 B L2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 U' F L' B2 L B L2 D' R' U2 y2

D r U R R B' R U r F'
U' R R U' R' U R R U' U' R' U R U' U U' R' U R U R'
U' R U R' U R U' U' R'
M' M' U M' U M' U M2' U M' U' U' M'

53 ETM, 5.99 ETPS


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 24, 2018)

Tried reconstructing Max Park's 6×6×6 WR mean, but I gave up after a few hours of work. (Solve 1 is not really possible to reconstruct because the first few seconds are completely obstructed by the timer display and it's a misscramble; this partial recon is for solve 2.)

Video.

/* Scramble */
3Rw2 Fw2 3Fw Bw L 3Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 Fw D' F' U' 3Fw2 Uw F B D L' 3Fw 3Rw2 3Uw' R' Bw Dw2 R F Dw L2 3Fw' U2 3Fw' U2 3Fw 3Rw F2 3Rw 3Fw' Rw' B' Dw L2 B2 Dw' L F2 3Fw2 Lw' Bw' Lw' 3Uw2 Uw' Dw' Fw2 U D2 Uw' Rw' 3Rw' Bw U Rw2 R2 Dw D U' B' L2 3Rw Lw' F 3Rw' B Uw2 3Fw D' Uw2 B 3Rw R B2

/* Solve */
y' z2 // inspection
// centres
3r r' z U' 3l' U' 3l U r x' z' x' D 4l' U l R z' 4r' z' x U x' U 3r r' U' (z y) U' l' 3l x' U x (r2' x) y' 3r' 4l // blue
4l' U' r x' z' F' r' z 3r U' U' (3r' z x) U' x' U' r' 4r' 3r R u' R2' u
r x' 3r r' U 3l' (4l z') 3r U' U' 3r' (x' y') x' F 4r r' u' R2 u // green
r 3r' U 3r U' 3l U l' 4l U' x l' 3l U l2' 3l2
x' (U x') U' U' r' x 4r' 3r U 4r 3r' x' r' U' U' r U' U' x' r' (x B) 3r' r U 3r r' U' 3r r' // white
x' 3r U' 3r' U x 3r' U' 3r U' U' r U r2' U' U' r x
U l' 3l U 4r 3r' (x' r2) B B r2' U 4r 3r' U' 4r' 3r x' x r U' r' l' 3l U' 4r 3r' // orange
F l' U U l U x 3r' r U 3r r2' U' r U r' U' U' r U r' U' l' 3l U r U' 4r z' 3u' // yellow/red
// edge pairing (F8E)
U F R' F' R u u' 3u R U' R' u // white-blue
y' U R U' R' u U' R U' R' u' // 3/4 yellow-orange
U U R U' R' u U' F R' F' R 3u' // 3/4 yellow-blue
z' z' U U y U' L' u u' U L u (x2' y') U R U' R' 3u u u 3u' R U R' F R' F' R 3u' d // yellow-red
U' R U' R' z' z' U' U U' U R U' R' u U' R U' R' (d' z') l' 3l z U R U' R' (x2' y') U U U' U 5d U L' U L 3d' d // yellow-orange
U L' U L 4d 5d R U' R' 4d' // yellow-blue
U y L' U L (y z') x z' 4d 3d' // yellow-green
L' U L z' 4r 3r' r' // green-red
z R U' R' d' R U' R' u R U R' F R' F' R u' x' x (3u x) /* can't really see what's going on here */ 5l U R' F R' F' R 3u' 3d u U' (x' x) R U' R'

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Brest (Feb 2, 2018)

*Jules Desjardin* - 25.55 4x4 single - Belfort Open 2018



Spoiler: Video










D' U R' F' D2 B' R L F2 R U R2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 r2 F2 B' D f2 U2 r2 F U2 r2 U' f2 U' r D F R u2 F r' f u2 f u L2

x y2 // inspection
1st 2 centres
L' r R2' u' // orange
U' U' l' x L u' L2' (u x') // red
1st 3 edges
x' U' x U' r' U' // RB
l x L' U' // YR
x 3r U' x' r2 L' U' // GR
finish centres
x2 L 3r2 U r 3r' U // WR
3r U' 3r2 r2' U' r' // white
3r2 R' U' 3r r' U' 3r U r 3r2' r U2' 3r U2' r' // blue
U' 3r r' U r // yellow / green
F3L part 1
3r U2' // cross
x x R' U R' U2' R U // rYG
x2' U R2' U' R2 U R' U' // rWG
x R U' R' U R' R' U' R U // rYB
R' U R2' U' R2 U R' U' // rWB
F3L part 2
l' x U R2 U' r // YB
R' U R2 U' // YG
l' U' R' U r // WG
R' U' R U // WB
last layer
z' U' R' U2' R F U' R' U' R U F' // CLL
U2' 2R x' U' R U r' R U' R' U x // WO / YO
U' U U 2R 3r' r D D 3r r' U2' 3r' r D D 3r r' U2' r' R U2' // GO / OB
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
Total	25.55	129	5.05	161	6.30

1st	2.00	9	4.50	11	5.50	[COLOR="dimgrey"]opposite centres[/COLOR]
2nd	3.84	12	3.13	17	4.43	[COLOR="dimgrey"]1st 3 edges[/COLOR]
3rd	6.17	26	4.21	33	5.35	[COLOR="dimgrey"]finish cetres[/COLOR]
4th	4.21	31	7.36	36	8.55	[COLOR="dimgrey"]F3L part 1[/COLOR]
5th	2.47	18	7.29	19	7.69	[COLOR="dimgrey"]F3L part 2[/COLOR]
6th	1.90	11	5.79	12	6.32	[COLOR="dimgrey"]CLL[/COLOR]
7th	6.86	22	3.21	33	4.81	[COLOR="dimgrey"]ELL[/COLOR]

1+2	5.84	21	3.60	28	4.79
2+3	10.38	57	5.49	69	6.65

F3L	18.69	96	5.14	116	6.21	[COLOR="dimgrey"]cumulative total[/COLOR]
LL	8.76	33	3.77	45	5.14
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
```


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Feb 2, 2018)

Hyeon Kyo Kyoung - 6.87 3x3 Average (Cubedu Korea 2018)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 7.05 Seconds



/* Scramble */
L2 F2 R2 U F2 D U F2 R2 B' L' R U' F2 D' F R D U R2

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection
R' F R2 L D' y L F' L' // Cross
U R U' R' U R' U' R // Pair 1
U2 L U' L' // Pair 2
y L' U2 L2 U L' // Pair 3
U' U y' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair 4
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

67 Moves, 7.05 Seconds = 9.50 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 7.49+2 Seconds



/* Scramble */
D2 B2 U2 L2 D' U2 L' R2 F2 D2 B F2 U2 L' B' L2 D F'

/* Solve */
x2 // Inspection
U2' F R2' L D' R D2 // Cross
U R U' R' d' L U' L' // Pair 1
U y' L U' L' // Pair 2
R U' R' U2' R' U R // Pair 3
U' R U R' U' R' D' r U r' D R2 U R' // Pair 4 (ZBLS)
U' U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R R' R R // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

65 Moves, 7.49 Seconds = 8.68 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 6.93 Seconds



/* Scramble */
B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 F2 L F2 D' R2 B R' F D' F D' B'

/* Solve */
x2 // Inspection
R2' F R D L' D R2 // Cross
U2' R U' R' U R' U' R // Pair 1
L' U' L U R U' R' // Pair 2
y' U' L' U L U' L' U L // Pair 3
d' U' L' U L U' L' U L U2' L' U L // Pair 4
U U' R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' R' U L' U R R' U R U' R' U2 R r // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

69 Moves, 6.93 Seconds = 9.96 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 6.64 Seconds



/* Scramble */
F2 L2 F U2 B U L' D R2 U' F D2 R U2 L B2 D2 B2 U2

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection
R' F' D R L D' D' // Cross
y R' F R F' R' U' R // Pair 1
U' y' U y L' U' L2 U L' // Pair 2
y' R' U' R U2' R' U R // Pair 3
U' R U R' d R' U' R2 U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // Pair 4 + OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

65 Moves, 6.64 Seconds = 9.79 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 6.35 Seconds



/* Scramble */
F2 D B2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 R' D' F U' L2 R' B' U R2

/* Solve */
x2 y' // Inspection
D D U' R' D R y L F2' // Cross
L U' L' // Pair 1
U' R U' R2' U R2 U' R' U2' L' U2 L U2' L' U L // Pair 2
y L' U' L // Pair 3
U R U' R' y U' L' U L // Pair 4
U' r R R' U R U' L' U R' U' // OLL
x' U2' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

50 Moves, 6.35 Seconds = 7.87 TPS




Christopher Olson - 6.98 3x3 Single (Lions Cubing 2018)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve



/* Scramble */
D R' F U2 R2 B2 L' F2 B' R2 U F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' B2

/* Solve */
x y2 // Inspection
D' r' R2 D' R' D2 R' // Cross
U' y U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // Pair 1
y U' U R' U' R2 U R2' U' R // Pair 2
U U U y' L' U L // Pair 3
y U' R U' R' // Pair 4
U U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

51 Moves, 6.98 Seconds = 7.31 TPS


----------



## Brest (Feb 8, 2018)

*Rodrigo Cabezas* - 6.99 3x3 single - CCP 2018



Spoiler: Video










D' R L F' U L' U' B2 R L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D' F2 D

y x2 // inspection
F' R' D2 F R // Xcross
U L' U L // 2nd pair
d' R R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U L d R U R' // 4th pair
y U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.99	56	8.01	57	8.15	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.98	27	6.78	27	6.78		F2L/Total	56.9%	48.2%	47.4%
LL	3.01	29	9.63	30	9.97		LL/Total	43.1%	51.8%	52.6%

Cross+1	1.10	5	4.55	5	4.55		Cross+1/F2L	27.6%	18.5%	18.5%
OLS	2.21	16	7.24	17	7.69		OLS/Total	31.6%	28.6%	29.8%
PLL	1.17	18	15.38	18	15.38		PLL/LL		38.9%	62.1%	60.0%
```


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 8, 2018)

SloMo Cubing said:


> Christopher Olson - 6.98 3x3 Single (Lions Cubing 2018)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never knew chris was so fond of doing double U moves like U’ U or U U U


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm pretty sure it's fake but is that possible to reconstruct? I've been thinking of going for the record for fastest time solving a cube while juggling a soccer ball and I just had to make sure to clear this video from the top guys.


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 12, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I'm pretty sure it's fake but is that possible to reconstruct? I've been thinking of going for the record for fastest time solving a cube while juggling a soccer ball and I just had to make sure to clear this video from the top guys.



Nice CFTOP solve there.

/* Scramble */
U R B F L D R2

/* Solve */
R2 D' L' x U' x2' U' l' U' // xxxxcross
(R2 x') U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // pseudoF2L + T perm
// OLL skip
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R' // PLL + fix pseudoF2L

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Feb 16, 2018)

Aryan Chhabra - 7.61 Indian NR 3x3 Average (Pink City Open 2018)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 7.43 Seconds



/* Scramble */
F2 U' B2 D U R2 B2 L2 B2 L B' F R F U' F' L' U F2

/* Solve */
x2 y' // Inspection
R2' F R L B' D' R // Cross
U' R' U R U L' U' L // Pair 1
y L' U L d R' U R // Pair 2
U' y' U' R' U R // Pair 3
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair 4
U' U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL
z D' R U' R2' D R' U D' R U' R2 D R' U R // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

64 Moves, 7.43 Seconds = 8.61 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 6.16 Seconds



/* Scramble */
D' L2 D L2 U' R2 U R2 D2 R D L' B L2 D' B' R2 F L D2

/* Solve */
x2 // Inspection
U L F' R' D D // x-Cross
U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // Pair 2
y' y' U R' U' R U R' U' R2 U' R' U y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // Pair 3 + 4
U F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

56 Moves, 6.16 Seconds = 9.09 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 9.23 Seconds



/* Scramble */
F B2 D' L B' R' B2 D F' U L2 U2 B U2 B' R2 L2 B U2 B2

/* Solve */
x' z' // Inspection
D r' F' R' D F D D // Cross
y' U y U U' U' R U' R' y R U R' // Pair 1
U' U' L' U L R' U R // Pair 2
y' d R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair 3
y U' R U R' U R U R' // Pair 4
U' r U r' U R U' R' U R U' R' r U' r' // OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

78 Moves, 9.23 Seconds = 8.45 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 9.49 Seconds



/* Scramble */
R F2 U R2 F2 B U2 B L' D' F' D2 R2 F' R2 B U2 F2 D2

/* Solve */
x' // Inspection
D x' R' U' R' F D D R U R' U2' R d' R U R' y' U' U' R2 // Cross
R U' R2' U R // Pair 1
y' U' L' U L R' U R2 U' R' U R U' U' R' U R U' R' // Pair 2 + 3
y' U y' U R' U' R U' U' R' U R // Pair 4
U' U U R' F' R L' U' L U l' U l // OLL
U' x' R U' R D D R' U R D D R2' F // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

78 Moves, 9.49 Seconds = 8.22 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 6.18 Seconds



/* Scramble */
U2 L' D2 B2 U2 R' D2 R2 B2 U' R' U L' F' U' B2 L D

/* Solve */
x2 // Inspection
R2' F R D D F' // Cross
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // Pair 1
y' U' R' U R U' R U R2' U R // Pair 2 + 3
y' y' R' U R U' R' U R // Pair 4
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL
U' R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

56 Moves, 6.18 Seconds = 9.06 TPS





TDM said:


> I couldn't find the scramble anywhere, so I had to find it by hand.



Hey I just looked on WCADB, and it's there.

Sydney Championship 2017 - First Round - Group A - Scramble 4
L' U D2 R2 B' R L' D2 F' R L D2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2

http://wcadb.net/results.php?id=sydchamps2017


----------



## Brest (Feb 18, 2018)

*Dana Yi* - 5.82 3x3 single - Slow N Steady Winter 2018



Spoiler: Video










B' D2 B' U2 L' F' U' L F D' B' D B' F2 R' U2 R' B2

x2 y // inspection
D' L U F R' // cross
y D' R U' R' D // 1st pair
L' U' L U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U' L' U' L U L F' L2' U' L U F // OLL(CP)
U2 // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.82	54	9.28	56	9.62	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.15	41	9.88	43	10.36		F2L/Total	71.3%	75.9%	76.8%
LL	1.67	13	7.78	13	7.78		LL/Total	28.7%	24.1%	23.2%

Cross+1	1.55	10	6.45	11	7.10		Cross+1/F2L	37.3%	24.4%	25.6%
OLS	2.13	25	11.74	26	12.21		OLS/Total	36.6%	46.3%	46.4%
```


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Feb 20, 2018)

Can anyone reconstruct this? Specially the 7.44. Done at Bangladesh Cubing Fiesta 2017. thank you.


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 20, 2018)

Aaditya Sikder said:


> Can anyone reconstruct this? Specially the 7.44. Done at Bangladesh Cubing Fiesta 2017. thank you.



Taosif Amin Sahil - Bangladesh 8.93 NR2 average and 7.44 NR2 single @ Bangladesh Cubing Fiesta 2017



Spoiler: 8.94



/* Scramble */
R' D' B2 R2 F D' B' U2 R' B' L B2 L2 F' R2 F D2 F' R2 F2

/* Solve */
x2 // inspection
U F' L R' F D' R // cross
y' R U R' U' R U R' // first slot
U' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // second slot
U y' R U' R' U' F U' F' // third slot
U' R' F R F' // last slot
U' L' U' L U' L' U L U r U' r' F // OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL (F perm)

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 8.74



/* Scramble */
U D F' D F2 B' U L D R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 F R2 L2

/* Solve */
x2 y // inspection
U2 L D' L' R2 // cross
L U L' // first slot
U R U R' U2 R U' // second slot
R2' U' U' R U2 R' U R // cancel into third slot
U L' U' L U' r U' r' F // last slot
U2 R' F' r U' r' F2 R // OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2' F' U F U' // PLL (G perm)

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: (7.44)



/* Scramble */
B2 D B2 F' L2 B2 F U2 F' U R' U R U F U2 L2 F' D2 L' // misscramble

/* Solve */
x' // inspection
L' R' D' U' r' U' L' // cross
U' y' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // first slot
y' L' U' L U' U' r' F r // second slot
U R' F R F' R U' R' // third slot
U L U' L' // last slot
F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
U' // PLL skip

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: (13.15)



/* Scramble */
B L' B2 U' D' F' L F2 D' B L2 B2 R' D2 R U2 B2 L' B2 R

/* Solve */
z2 // inspection
F' U2 L l' D' x' U' R' D' D' // bad cross
U' D' R U' R' y R U R' // first slot
x (x' z2) M2' U' M U' U' M' U' M2' // fix cross
x2' y r' F' r d U R U' R' // second slot
y U R U' R' U R U' R' // third slot
U y' U L' U L y' R' F R F' // last slot
U' U' U r U' U' R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL (J perm)

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 9.11



video quality too poor and it's also a misscramble



wow two misscrambles in one round, quality scrambling here


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Feb 21, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Taosif Amin Sahil - Bangladesh 8.93 NR2 average and 7.44 NR2 single @ Bangladesh Cubing Fiesta 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you very much.I even got 3 misscramble on my first 3 solves!


----------



## Elo13 (Feb 22, 2018)

Viljo Elo - Unofficial 14.03 OH ao5



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1



F L2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B' F2 D' F' D2 L' U2 L F2 D F'

y' // inspection
r U' R' U' R U' x D x' R R U D R' D' // FB
R' U' r' U' R R U U' U' r' R U' U' r U R' R' U' U' R U' R' U' R // SB
U' U' R' U' R U' R' U' r x' U' R U r' x // CMLL
M' U' M U' // LSE

54 moves, 14.02 seconds = 3.85 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2



L' U R2 B' D2 F U2 L2 D L' U' L2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 D'

y' x // inspection
r u x' U' r' D x // FB
U' r r U' U' R' U R U R U' R' U' r // SB
U R' U' R U' R R F' R U R U' R' F U' U' R // CMLL
M2 U M U' M' U' U' M' U' U' M' U M2 U' U' U' M U' U' M U' U' M2 // LSE

59 moves, 15.16 seconds = 3.89 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3



B2 F2 R F2 R U2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 B' U F' L' D L U2 L2 R' U

y2 z // inspection
r' U R' r r u' R U R U' R U' U' R' F' // FB
U' R R R U' R' U' r' R R U' R' U' R' U R U' U' M' R' U' r // SB
U z U' R R U R R U F' U' F z' // CMLL
M2 U M' U' M' U' U M2 U M U' U' M' U M U' U' M // LSE

66 moves, 17.07 seconds = 3.87 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4



L2 F L2 F U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 F' R U L' D' L' B' U' L D F

z2 y // inspection
D' x' U' R' x U' x U' U' x' // FB
R R U' r' U' r U' R U r' U' R R U' R' U' r // SB
M2 U M U M' U M U2 M' U' // LSE

33 moves, 11.04 seconds = 2.99 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5



D L' B' R' U' F2 R' L F' D' B U2 B L2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 F2

y2 // inspection
D' U r' D' r' U' R' F // FB
U' r U R U' R U R U R R U' R R U' R' U R U r' // SB
U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CMLL
M' U' U' M' U' U' M U' M U M' U' U' M' // LSE

56 moves, 12.91 seconds = 4.34 TPS



Oh wow I suck


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Feb 24, 2018)

Ciarán Beahan - 7.04 Irish NR 3x3 avg5 (Manchester Open 2018)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 8.33 Seconds



/* Scramble */
D2 B L2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 U F2 R D2 U F2 L' D' B U' F'

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection
F D l U R' F2 D2' // Cross
R U' R2' U R // Pair 1
U2 R U' R' U L' U' L // Pair 2
U' L U L' R U R' // Pair 3
U' L U L' U y' L' U L U' L' U L // Pair 4
U2 l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l // OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

70 STM, 8.33 Seconds = 8.40 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 7.08 Seconds



/* Scramble */
D' R2 D B2 D2 L2 D' B D2 L2 D2 L2 U L R U L2 D' U

/* Solve */
x' y2 // Inspection
R' F B' R D F2 D // Cross
U L' U2 L U' L' U L // Pair 1
U L U L' U' L U2 L' // Pair 2
U R U' R' // Pair 3
y U2 y' R' U2 R d' R U R' // Pair 4
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

61 STM, 7.08 Seconds = 8.62 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 5.83 Seconds (NR)



/* Scramble */
F2 U2 B' F2 D2 B D2 L2 R2 D F2 L' R U' B R U2 B L D'

/* Solve */
x' y' // Inspection
R l D2' r R' // Cross
U y L U L' // Pair 1
d R' U' R y U' R U R' // Pair 2
U' L' U L U' y R U R' // Pair 3
y' L' U' L U' L F' L' F // Pair 4 (VLS)
M2' U M U U M' U M2' U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

42 STM, 5.83 Seconds = 7.20 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 6.68 Seconds



/* Scramble */
R B' U2 L2 U2 B' L D R2 U2 B U2 F2 R D2 L U2 R2 L

/* Solve */
x' // Inspection
R D F D2' // Cross
U' R' U' R U R' U' U' R // Pair 1
L' U L U' y' R U' R' // Pair 2
y U' U L U' L' // Pair 3
R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 4
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

58 STM, 6.68 Seconds = 8.68 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 7.36 Seconds



/* Scramble */
B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 D B2 R D' L' F U2 R B' L2

/* Solve */
x y2 // Inspection
U r' U' R' F2 U x' D // Cross
L' U2 L2 U L' // Pair 1
R U' U' R' U R U' R' // Pair 2
U R' U2' R // Pair 3
U' U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // Pair 4
U F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

56 STM, 7.36 Seconds = 7.61 TPS


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Feb 24, 2018)

SloMo Cubing said:


> Ciarán Beahan - 7.04 Irish NR 3x3 avg5 (Manchester Open 2018)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the 5 you put the u perm as oll


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Feb 24, 2018)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> In the 5 you put the u perm as oll


Kek thanks
I guess I just put what comes after the 4th pair before thinking about what it actually was


----------



## TDM (Feb 27, 2018)

*Iuri Grangeiro* - 11.47 OH Ao5 (Mato Grande Open 2018)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 11.23



D2 B U2 B' R2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 D B' L F D' L2 B' R B'

y' D' U M' D U M' f' z // FB
R U' r' U' r r M U' M' r U r' U' U' M' U' U' r' U' r // SB
R U' r' F R' F' r // CMLL
U' M U M' U' M' U2 M U' M2' U M U' U' M' U' U' M2' U2' // LSE
54 ETM, 4.81 ETPS
view on alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 2 - (10.48)



B2 F2 U L2 U L2 U B2 R2 B' L R F' D2 U B L B2 R' D

x2 y' D' r S' F' z U' R U F' F' // FB
U r U r R U M U' R U2' R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R // SB
U' R U2' R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL
U' U' M' U M' U' U' M2' U' M' U2 M' U' U' M2 U2' // LSE
54 ETM, 5.15 ETPS
view on alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 3 - (13.30)



D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 U L2 F2 R' B' U' L' D' B' F R'

x R' U R D' U R D R' U F' // FB
U' R U R' r U' r U' r r r' U' r U' U' R U' R' M' U' U' R U R' // SB
U' U' U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL
U' U' M' U M' U' M' U' U' M2' U' M U' U' M' U2' M' U2' // LSE
63 ETM, 4.74 ETPS
view on alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 11.32



D2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' L' U' B F' D F D2 B' F U B

y' x' R' U' U' M' D U R U' f // FB
d z' r U' r' U r R U' R' // SB
U U' F R U' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' F' // CMLL
U M U M' U M U' U' M' U M2' U' U' M2' // LSE
48 ETM, 4.24 ETPS
view on alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 11.86



L2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L' R B' U B' L U' R B2 F' L

x' y' u' U' r' F r f z' // FB
R R U r' U' U' M' U R' U' U' R R U' r' M U r U' R' // SB
U' U R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' U r // CMLL
M' U' M' U' M U' U' M' U' U' M' U2' // LSE
53 ETM, 4.47 ETPS
view on alg.cubing.net


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Mar 3, 2018)

James Molloy - 34.82 4x4 Single (Manchester Open 2018)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve



/* Scramble */
F2 R U2 D2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' L2 F2 B R2 U F U L' B2 U' F' B' Fw2 Rw2 D2 R Fw2 Uw2 D2 F Uw2 B' Uw2 F L2 U' L2 Uw' Rw2 U Fw' Uw Rw R' Fw F2 U2

/* Solve */
y // Inspection
Uw2 D Lw // Blue
Rw U2 Rw' y R Uw Rw U2 Rw' // Green
z x' U2 R L U Rw L U x x' L D Rw' 3Rw U // Yau Edges
x x U Rw2' U' R' x' L' L Lw' U' Rw Lw // Orange
L' 3Rw' 3Rw U 3Rw' 3Rw' U' Rw U' Rw U' U' Rw2' // White
Rw U' Rw' // L2C
3Rw' U2 // BO Edge
z' Uw' y' U' y' R U' R2' U R L' U L Uw // 3 Edges
y' R U' R' Uw' U F R' F' R Uw // 2 Edges
U' R U' R' Uw' U R U' R' Uw // L3E
R U' R' y U' R' U R L' U L // Pair 1
U' R U2 R' U L U L' // Pair 2
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // Pair 3
y U R' U R U' R' U R // Pair 4
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R R' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

145 STM, 34.82 Seconds = 4.16 TPS


----------



## OriginalUsername (Mar 19, 2018)

Jayden McNeill - 5.42 3x3 Single (ASFA Speedcubing 2018)




Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve



U' B L' D2 R' L2 U2 B' L F L' U D' R2 U D2 B2 D R2

x y'// Inspection
U U B' R D2 R2// Cross 
y U2 L' U' L R' U' R// 1st Pair 
U L' U L// 2nd Pair 
y' U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L// 3rd Pair 
U' R' U R// 4th Pair 
F R U R' U' F'// OLL 
U2// AUF

36STM = 6.64TPS
40ETM = 7.38TPS


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Mar 19, 2018)

I want this Indian Nr reconstruction . Can anyone do this?


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Mar 21, 2018)

Aaditya Sikder said:


> I want this Indian Nr reconstruction . Can anyone do this?


I posted the recons for this over a month ago. Just scroll up ON THIS PAGE and you'll find it


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Mar 22, 2018)

SloMo Cubing said:


> I posted the recons for this over a month ago. Just scroll up ON THIS PAGE and you'll find it


thanks.


----------



## Brest (Mar 26, 2018)

*Seung Hyuk Nahm* - 42.82 5x5 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video











z y // inspection
centres
F' r U' D' r U' r' U r F U' x' 3l // orange
F U2' r U r' y2 F U' U' r U r' F u' d U' r U' U' r' // red
(z x) U' r U r' 3r U' l' B U' D' r2 U2' r2' U' r // white
x U F' r U2' r' U x' r U r' U' r U 3l' // green
U' U 3r' F 3r (y' x') z' U' U' r U' r' U U r U' r' // yellow / blue
edges
U' U' U' R' 3u' y U' R U' R' u // WG
y' U R U' R' u' d2 // WB
y F R' F' R u U2' F R' F' R 3u' // YO
U R U' R' y R U' R' 3d // YG
R U R' z2' U U' R U' R' y R U' R' u' R' U' R u' 3u // WR
U U U' U' R U' R' y2 y' R U' R' U' R U R' F R' F' R U' d' // YR
R U' R' z' r2' 3r2 // fix centres
x' r' z' R U R' F R' F' R 3d // OB
R2' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // RB
(y' z) x U' R' U F' r U2' r U2' x U U r U2' 3r' U U l U2' (r' 3l') // WO / GO
3x3x3
y2' y' U 4l U' (4l' R') D2' R y R D' F (U' D') // white cross
y' U R U R' 4d 4r B 4r' // wGR
R' U' R U R' U' R2 // wRB
U' R' y' R' U' R // wOB
U' R U R' U' F' U' F // wGO
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U R U R' F' R U2' R' U2' R' F R U R U2' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	42.82	239	5.58	277	6.47[/COLOR]

1st	1.65	12	7.27	13	7.88
2nd	2.76	16	5.80	20	7.25
3rd	2.79	14	5.02	16	5.73
4th	2.28	13	5.70	15	6.58
last2	3.21	13	4.05	17	5.30
[COLOR="blue"]Centres	12.69	68	5.36	81	6.38[/COLOR]

F8E	13.13	66	5.03	79	6.02
L4E	7.11	39	5.49	49	6.89
[COLOR="blue"]Edges	20.24	105	5.19	128	6.32[/COLOR]

[COLOR="indigo"]Redux	32.93	173	5.25	209	6.35[/COLOR]

cross+1	4.27	19	4.45	20	4.68
F2L	6.20	39	6.29	41	6.61
LL	3.69	27	7.32	27	7.32
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	9.89	66	6.67	68	6.88[/COLOR]

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE] compared to total[/B]
Step	Time	STM	ETM
Centres/Total	30%	28%	29%
Edges/Total	47%	44%	46%
3x3x3/Total	23%	28%	25%

[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
L4E/Edges	35%	37%	38%
cross+1/F2L	69%	49%	49%
F2L/3x3x3	63%	59%	60%
```


----------



## Elo13 (Mar 26, 2018)

Could someone reconstruct this? I'd really appreciate it


----------



## TDM (Mar 26, 2018)

Kian Mansour - 6.52 Canadian NR 3x3 average (Pickering Spring 2018)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 6.40



F B' R D F R' F2 L2 B D' R L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2

y' U R (U' D) r' U' R' F // First block
U2' x l R' R r U2' r U' r' r' U M' U' R // Second block
R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' U R // CMLL
M M2' U M2' U M // LSE
view on alg.cubing.net

40/6.40 = 6.25 ETPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 6.16



L F' U' B L F D' F2 U L F R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L

y2 M U' R' D' M2' U' R B' // First block
R' U R' r U R' M' U' R' U R U' R' U r // Second block
U' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U2 M U' M U M' U2' M U' M2' U' M U2' M U2' // LSE
view on alg.cubing.net

45/6.16 = 7.31 ETPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 7.42



D2 R' F' D2 L2 F2 U' B U2 L' U2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 B2

y U B D D R2' U' r U r' B // First block
R U' R M U' r' U r R U R' U r U' R' // Second block
R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL
M' U M' U2' M U M' U M U2' M' U M2' U2' M2' U2' // LSE
view on alg.cubing.net

48/7.42 = 6.47 ETPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 6.73



D2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 F2 L B' D R' F' L D' R2 F2 D2 B2

x' U' r' F2 D D R M F // First block
R' U M' U R U' R U' R' U r U R U' U' R' U R U' r' // Second block
R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL
U2' M U' M' U M' U2' M U' M U2' M' // LSE
view on alg.cubing.net

47/6.73 = 6.98 ETPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 6.43



F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 F' D' R B D2 F' L' F' U B2

x2 D' M U R' F U R U r B // First block
U' U' R M U M' r U r' U M' R' U' r // Second block
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // CMLL
U M' U2' M U' M' U' M U2' M U' M' U2' M U2' // LSE
view on alg.cubing.net

50/6.43 = 7.77 ETPS






Elo13 said:


> Could someone reconstruct this? I'd really appreciate it



Viljo Elo - 13.68 official 3x3 average (Finnish Open 2018)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 22.71+



U B2 L2 U R2 D U2 R2 U2 R' D' L R2 U' L' F L2 D2 R2
x' U x U' U' R R U x' R R D' (z z') R D // First block
r r' U' R' x' x R U' U' r' R U' U' r U R' R U R' U' U' r' U' R R U' M U' r' // Second block
U' U' r' U r U' U' R R F R F' R // CMLL
U' U' M' U M U' M' U' U' M' U' M2' U // LSE
view on alg.cubing.net

70/20.71 = 3.38 ETPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 14.87



F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' F L' D2 U2 F' U F2 L R2 U' R'

z' x2 u' x D x' u' u' U' r' U r r y x z D x' // First block
U' r' U' R U' R U M' U' r' U R U R U' R' U' U' M' r U r' // Second block
U' U' F' r U r' U' U' z U' R R U z' // CMLL
U M U' M2' U' M2' U' U' M U2 // LSE
view on alg.cubing.net

62/14.87= 4.17 ETPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 12.75



U' D R F' U F B L2 U F B2 D2 L B2 L F2 L' F2 D2 R'

x2 z' u' z r z' R' u R' u' u' U R' r' x' U' x // First block
r' U R R U r U R' R' U R U' U' M' R' U r // Second block
U F R U' R' U R U R' F' // CMLL
U' M' U M' U M2' U M U' U' M U2 // LSE
view on alg.cubing.net

54/12.75 = 4.24 ETPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 13.42



B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F U2 R' B' L F L2 B' D

z' U r R R u U' U' R U' r' y x R z x' // First block
r r U' R' U R' U M2' R' U R U' R U R' U R U R' // Second block
U' U' R' U' R U' R' U' r x' U' R U r' x // CMLL
U M2' U' U' M U' U' M // LSE
view on alg.cubing.net

57/13.42 = 4.25 ETPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 12.53



B D2 B' L2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L' B D L' B' D' U' L' R D B2

y x r' F' U' u R u' // First block
x' x r' U R l x U r' U' R M' U' U' M U' U' R U' R' // Second block
U' U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL
M2' U M U M U M2' U2' // LSE
view on alg.cubing.net

44/12.53 = 3.51 ETPS


----------



## Sue Doenim (Mar 26, 2018)

So . . .
Who's going to reconstruct Mark's 43/44?


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 26, 2018)

Sue Doenim said:


> So . . .
> Who's going to reconstruct Mark's 43/44?


We have to wait if he's gonna upload an uncut video


----------



## Sue Doenim (Mar 26, 2018)

T1_M0 said:


> We have to wait if he's gonna upload an uncut video


No, please, that was a joke.
Please, no.
No.
Please.


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 26, 2018)

Sue Doenim said:


> No, please, that was a joke.
> Please, no.
> No.
> Please.


xdd of course it was


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Mar 26, 2018)

Sebastian Weyer - 6.69 European Record 3x3 Average (Manchester Open 2018)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 6.58 Seconds



/* Scramble */
R' B2 L' F2 L2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 R' B D U F U F' U2 R' U F2

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection
D U L F' D2' // Cross
U R' U' R U' R' U R // Pair 1
L U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' // Pair 2
y' R' U R U' y L' U L // Pair 3
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // Pair 4
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

64 STM, 6.58 Seconds = 9.73 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 5.22 Seconds



/* Scramble */
F2 U2 L2 D' L' B' D B2 L B L2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 R

/* Solve */
x' z // Inspection
U l R D L2 F' D' // Cross
y' U2 L U L' // Pair 1
U' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // Pair 2
R U r' l' U' L // Pair 3 + 4
U r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

49 STM, 5.22 Seconds = 9.39 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 9.22 Seconds



/* Scramble */
D' R' L' F2 D' F' R2 D2 F U2 L' U2 B2 R2 U2 D' B2 U B2

/* Solve */
x y2 // Inspection
D2' l D' x U x' L2' y' R U R' F R' R R' R R' R R' F' R u' // x-Cross
U R U R' L U' L' // Pair 2
D' L' U L D // Pair 3
U R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 4
U2 r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
U' U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

68 STM, 9.22 Seconds = 7.38 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 7.23 Seconds



/* Scramble */
B2 D2 F2 D L2 B L' U B D' F2 U2 B' U2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F' R2 B

/* Solve */
x' // Inspection
D x' D F2 R D R' F R D // Cross
D' D U R' U' R U' F U' F' // Pair 1
y R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair 2
L' U L U R' U R // Pair 3
y' U' R U' U' R2' F R F' // Pair 4
U' U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

66 STM, 7.23 Seconds = 9.13 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 6.27 Seconds



/* Scramble */
F D' B' U' D2 L' U B' U' B' R2 D2 L2 U F2 B2 L2 D' F2

/* Solve */
x2 y' // Inspection
U L D R' D r L U2 // x-Cross
x' D R U R' D' // Pair 2
R' U R // Pair 3
y' R' U' U' R U R' U' R // Pair 4
U R' R R' R U' R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

53 STM, 6.27 Seconds = 8.45 TPS


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 1, 2018)

tfw you're halfway through reconstructing the second best 5×5×5 average when Max Park swoops in and gets the new second best average

(still a WIP; I'll finish the fourth and fifth solves by next weekend)

Feliks Zemdegs - 44.98 5×5×5 average @ ASFA Speedcubing 2018, 5×5×5 combined first round



Spoiler: 45.29



/* Scramble */
L Lw D Bw2 U' Rw Uw2 Dw' Fw D Fw Uw D' Lw' D2 Bw' Dw Fw2 Lw' L2 Uw2 Fw' Bw Uw' D L2 B Rw' L' F' Dw' R2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 Lw' F2 Uw' Rw' U Rw B2 R Fw' L Bw' U D' Lw' D Fw2 R L' D L Fw Dw' D' Bw2

/* Solve */
y' // inspection
// centres
F2 r' U' x U' 3r U' (l2' x') (z y) U l2' x' 3r U' 3r' R' u' // white
(z y) F r U r' U r' F r y y F r U' r' F (x' y') U' 3l' l2 z' U r U2 3l' // yellow
y' x' D' 3l r U r' U' U' r2 U' x x U' r U r' U r2 // red
l' U l U r U' r' x' D' U r U r' U' r2 U' U' r2' // green
F U r' F r U r U' U' r' U U r U' r' // orange, blue
// F8E
(z2 y) u' R U R' F R' F' R u 3u' // white-red
R U R' (z2 y) d R U R' F R' F' R u' d // white-orange
U' U F R' F' R u' d' // white-green
R U' R' u y' R U R' F R' F' R 3u (z2 y) R U' R' 3u' // blue-orange
U' y' U' R' U R d' // white-blue
U R U' R' U R' U R (x2 y) u y' R' U' R u' 3u // green-orange
U R U' R' y' R U R' F R' F' R u 3u' // yellow-red
U R U' R' x2' u' u' d // yellow-green
U R U' R' D d D d // realign slices
// L4E
z x' x' x (3l2' x') y' 4l U R' F R' F' R u' u' // blue-red
R' y' u 4d U R U' R' u' // yellow-blue
z' r' U' U' r2 U' U' r U' U' r' U2 r U' U' r2' U' U' r' // yellow-orange, green-red
// 333 stage
R' U U R' U' x' y' D2' R' // cross (orange)
y' U' R U' R' L U' L' // first slot (yellow-blue)
y' R U R' U' y U' R' U' R // second slot (yellow-green)
y' R' U' R // third slot (green-white)
U R U' R' // last slot (blue-white)
U' R' F' 4r U' L' U L U' L' U U 4l // OLL
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (D U') R' U R (U D') // PLL (G perm)

// View at alg.cubing.net
246 BTM, 5.43 stps; 303 ETM, 6.69 etps





Spoiler: 46.02



/* Scramble */
Fw' F2 Bw U Bw2 Dw' Uw' Fw Dw' L2 R2 Fw2 R F Uw2 B' Fw Lw2 U Dw2 Lw2 D U2 Dw' Fw' R' Fw' D F Dw2 Rw Lw2 B2 L Rw2 Uw' B2 U D' F2 Uw2 D Rw' Uw' Dw2 U2 Rw2 L' Uw Bw2 Uw2 U2 R F' Dw' Fw' Rw' F2 R' Fw2

/* Solve */
z2 // inspection
// centres
U' r' U' r F (l2' x') r U' r' z' x' r2 x U U r (x' z') D' r' // blue
l' U l F' U' r U' r' R 3d' u' U' r U2 r' L R' u' u' d2 y' U r U2 r' // green
z U 3l' U x u' 2U r x 3r2 U' 3r2' U r U' r2' // orange
U' F F r' F r x' D r2 U' r2' U' U' 3r2 U' 3r2' U' F r U' r U' U' r2' U' r' F r // white
U' U' F r' F' r U r U r' U' r U' U' r' // red, yellow
// F8E
3u R U' R' y' R U' R' u' R U R' 3u // white-red
U' R U' R' d' R U R' F R' F' R 3u R U R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u' // white-orange
(z x') (x z') y' R' U R u // white-green
U' R U' U' R' 3u' R U R' F R' F' R u' d // yellow-green
U R U' R' z2' y' u // green-red
U R U' U' R' R U R' F R' F' R u 3u' // yellow-blue
U R U' R' 3u' R U R' F R' F' R u' 3u // yellow-red
R U' R' 3u' R U R' F R' F' R d // blue-orange
R U' R' u // realign slices
// L4E
(z x') x z R2' 3u' R U R' F R' F' R y' d // white-blue
R' U R d F R' F' R d' // green-orange
x R U' B r U2 r U' U' x U U r U' U' 3r' U' U' l U U r2' // blue-red, yellow-orange
// 333 stage
L' (L2' x') B L2 U F U' R' F D' // cross (white)
L' U L U' R U R' // first slot (green-orange)
y' y' R' U' R2 U R' // second slot (blue-red)
U' R' U' U' R U L' U L // third slot (blue-orange)
U' y R U' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' // last slot (red-green)
U R' U' F' U F R // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL (J perm)

// View at alg.cubing.net
273 BTM, 5.93 stps; 327 ETM, 7.10 etps





Spoiler: 43.63



/* Scramble */
Uw2 Dw2 B D' U Bw Lw2 Rw F2 Bw2 Rw' Uw2 U L Fw D' U2 Fw2 U Uw2 Rw2 Bw' U' Lw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw B U2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' R2 L Rw' Lw' U Fw Dw2 Bw2 Rw Uw2 Fw' Lw' Fw U2 F' D' B L F2 Uw' F Lw' Dw Uw' Fw Lw' Uw' Dw'

/* Solve */
y' // inspection
// centres
r2 U' r' U' U' r2 F' L' u' U U 3l // white
(x' y) U' U' r' F r z' U' U' r U' r' U' r y r' U' U' 3l (x' y) U 3r' r U' r' z U' r U2 3l' // yellow
y' U r U' U' x U' x' x' r U' r' D r2 U' r2' D (r2 x') // green
x' 3l' U U 3l x' 3l2' U 3l2 U' r U' 3l' 3l' U U 3l // orange
x' U' 3l' U U 3l x U U r' U' r (U x') U r U' U' r' U r U' U' r' // blue, red
// F8E
U' R' 3u' U' R' U R u // white-red
U' y' U' R' U R u 3u u' // white-green
U F R' F' R u' d // green-orange
F R' F' R 3u' U' R' U R (z x') (y' x) U' R' U' R u' 3u // yellow-red
U U R U' R' 3u' u U' R' U' R 3u // yellow-orange
U U R U' R' 3u' 3u' // white-orange
U F R' F' R 3u' // yellow-green
U R U' R' (z x') (x z) y' u D' d' R U R' F R' F' R u 3u' // yellow-blue
U' R U' R' d2 // realign slices; green-red
// L4E
z x' x' 3r r' U2 l' 3l // blue-red
x x' U' U' (r2' x) y' 4l U R' F R' F' R u' u' // white-blue, blue-orange
// 333 stage
x' D U' R' (z x') R2' F R U' R' F // cross (red)
L U U L' // first slot (white-blue)
U' U L' U L U' L' U' L // second slot (yellow-blue)
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // third slot (yellow-green)
y U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R U' U' R' // last slot (green-white)
U R U R' U R U' U' R' // OLL
U' U U R U R' F' R U' U' R' U2 R' F R U R U' U' R' U2 // PLL (R perm)

// View at alg.cubing.net
223 BTM, 5.11 stps; 292 ETM, 6.69 etps


----------



## StanleyWang (Apr 2, 2018)

It'll be nice if this average was reconstructed


----------



## Brest (Apr 6, 2018)

"Cube grenade" solve from the movie Despicable M3



Spoiler: Gif



https://i.imgur.com/aMjRclu.gif



F L' R' D' U L2 D2 U2 L' D U' F2 y x2

R (L y') R L' U' M E' B (F y') E' U'

View at alg.cubing.net

Note: red and orange would need to be swapped for this specific orientation to match the movie


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 6, 2018)

Brest said:


> "Cube grenade" solve from the movie Despicable M3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job @Brest. Funny enough that you did it, because I just saw the movie for the first time recently, and I was wondering if anyone would ever reconstruct the solve, but I should have guessed that you would.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 8, 2018)

StanleyWang said:


> It'll be nice if this average was reconstructed



Stanley Wang - 10.37 average @ Pickering Spring 2018, 3×3×3 first round



Spoiler: 9.68



/* Scramble */
B' D' L D R' U2 D2 R2 U' R F2 R2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 U F2

/* Solve */
z' y' // inspection
D' r' y' D2' R D2' // cross
U' F U R U' R' F' U F U' F' // first slot
U' y U' U' U' R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // second slot
U' R U2' R' L U' L' // third slot
y' U' R' U R // last slot
U' R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLL
U R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net
64 STM, 6.61 stps; 70 ETM, 7.23 etps





Spoiler: (9.22)



/* Scramble */
U' L2 U' F' R U2 R2 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 L2

/* Solve */
z2 // inspection
L' U' B2 U' R2 // cross; not in video
y U' U' R U R' U2' L' U' L // first slot
U' y U' d' U' R U R' y U' R' U' R // second slot
y' y' R U' R' U2' R U' R' // third slot
U' y R U' R' // last slot
R' F' r U' r' F F R // OLL
U U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net
58 STM, 6.29 stps; 71 ETM, 7.70 etps





Spoiler: 11.27



/* Scramble */
L2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 B F2 L2 F D B2 D' R' D2 R2 F' R' U' F

/* Solve */
x2 y' // inspection
L R2 F' // not in video
U B2' D2' // cross
y' U U R U R' U2' R U R' // first slot
d' U' y U' U F' U' F d' U' R U R' // second slot
y' R U R' U R U R' // third slot
U U y' U y' R' U R U' R' U' R // last slot
U' r U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 l' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net
65 STM, 5.76 stps; 77 ETM, 6.83 etps





Spoiler: 10.16



/* Scramble */
L2 F2 U2 L F2 R D2 R' D2 R' D2 B L R2 D' L2 D2 L' B' F

/* Solve */
x2 y // inspection
U' D R' U' // not in video
L2 y y' y' U' R2' // cross
U' U y' U' R U R' R' U' R // first slot
U y' U' y U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // second slot
U y' U R' U2' R U' y R U R' // third slot
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R // last slot
U' U' R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net
69 STM, 6.79 stps; 88 ETM, 8.65 etps





Spoiler: (DNF(13.04))



/* Scramble */
D2 R U2 D B2 U' R2 L' F' D' F2 R2 F L2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 F

/* Solve */
x2
F' U // not in video
R2' U B2' D' // cross
U' R R' U' R U' R' U' L U L' // first slot
U' U' R U R' U2' R U U' U R' d' U' R U R' // second slot
y' U y' U' R U' R' U2' R U' R' // third slot
U' U' U R' U' U' U R U' y R U R' // last slot
U' U' F U R U2' R' U' R U2' R' U' F' // OLL
U U L' U R' z R2 U R' R R' U' R2 (U D) // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net
64 STM, 4.91 stps; 84 ETM, 6.44 etps





Spoiler: notes



STM/ETM/STPS/ETPS values are approximate for the second through fifth solves.

Move count in STM is after cancelling all moves that commute (e.g. y' U y' U' = y2 counts as 0 moves).

Times used for the first four solves are from the Stackmat display (i.e. with millisecond precision), whereas the fifth solve is approximated by adding 340 ms (the approximate display lag) to the displayed time of 12.700 before the timer reset occurred.

The video does not include the start of the cross solution for the second through fifth solves; the reconstruction for the first few moves are based on the cube orientation at the start of the solve video and may not reflect the actual moves executed.



(protip: it's way easier to reconstruct when the first half second of each solve isn't cut out)


----------



## StanleyWang (Apr 10, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Stanley Wang - 10.37 average @ Pickering Spring 2018, 3×3×3 first round
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man! Sorry for the hassle, my dad was recording.


----------



## Brest (Apr 10, 2018)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - 6.10 3x3 av5 - Perth Autumn 2018


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



L2 F2 D2 U' B D L' F2 U B' L B R U B R F' L

z' // inspection
F U' R' D R D' // cross
R' U R y L U L' // 1st pair
y' U R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U2' L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5224

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.29	65	10.33	72	11.45	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step	Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.75	32	8.53	38	10.13	F2L/Total	59.6%	49.2%	52.8%
LL	2.54	33	12.99	34	13.39	LL/Total	40.4%	50.8%	47.2%

Cross+1	1.38	12	8.70	13	9.42	Cross+1/F2L	36.8%	37.5%	34.2%
OLS	1.80	20	11.11	23	12.78	OLS/Total	28.6%	30.8%	31.9%
PLL	1.23	21	17.07	21	17.07	PLL/LL	48.4%	63.6%	61.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 F2 D2 U' B D L' F2 U B' L B R U B R F' L

z' // inspection
F U' R' D R D' // cross
R' U R y L U L' // 1st pair
U' y' U' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' U' L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' r U r' R R' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



F2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 U2 R B L U' B' R2 D B F U' R2 D'

x y // inspection
U' R F R // cross
y R' U R L U L' // 1st pair
L' U2 L R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U R' U' R U R' U' R2 // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL(CP)
U2' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5225

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.22	57	9.16	61	9.81	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step	Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.83	34	8.88	37	9.66	F2L/Total	61.6%	59.6%	60.7%
LL	2.39	23	9.62	24	10.04	LL/Total	38.4%	40.4%	39.3%

Cross+1	1.43	10	6.99	11	7.69	Cross+1/F2L	37.3%	29.4%	29.7%
OLS	1.57	20	12.74	20	12.74	OLS/Total	25.2%	35.1%	32.8%
PLL	0.83	11	13.25	11	13.25	PLL/LL	34.7%	47.8%	45.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 U2 R B L U' B' R2 D B F U' R2 D'

x y // inspection
U' R F R // cross
y R' U R L U L2' // 1st pair
U2 L R' R R' U R // 2nd pair
U y' R' U' R U R' U' R2 // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' F U R U' l' U' l // OLL(CP)
U' U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



L2 U2 R' D2 F' L' U' B D L B' U' L' B U' L2 R' D'

x' // inspection
U2 L' D' R' D R' // cross
U' R U R' d R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U2' L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U R (U' R U R')2 // 3rd pair
y U R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5226

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.16	66	8.09	70	8.58	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step	Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.97	41	8.25	45	9.05	F2L/Total	60.9%	62.1%	64.3%
LL	3.19	25	7.84	25	7.84	LL/Total	39.1%	37.9%	35.7%

Cross+1	2.13	14	6.57	14	6.57	Cross+1/F2L	42.9%	34.1%	31.1%
OLS	2.21	22	9.95	24	10.86	OLS/Total	27.1%	33.3%	34.3%
PLL	2.14	14	6.54	14	6.54	PLL/LL	67.1%	56.0%	56.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 U2 R' D2 F' L' U' B D L B' U' L' B U' L2 R' D'

x' // inspection
U2 L' D' R' D R' // cross
U' R U R' d R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U R (U' R U R')2 // 3rd pair
U y R U R' U' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' F U R U' l' U' l // OLLCP
U' R' U u u' L' U2 U' U R U' R' U2 R r // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



F' U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D F' L' B D2 B D' U B2 D2 F2 U' L

z' // inspection
F' R' F D' U' R' // cross
d L U L' // 1st pair
R U' R' D R' U R U' D' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5227

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.78	59	10.21	59	10.21	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step	Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.77	36	9.55	36	9.55	F2L/Total	65.2%	61.0%	61.0%
LL	2.01	23	11.44	23	11.44	LL/Total	34.8%	39.0%	39.0%

Cross+1	1.87	12	6.42	12	6.42	Cross+1/F2L	49.6%	33.3%	33.3%
OLS	1.33	16	12.03	16	12.03	OLS/Total	23.0%	27.1%	27.1%
PLL	0.97	15	15.46	15	15.46	PLL/LL	48.3%	65.2%	65.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D F' L' B D2 B D' U B2 D2 F2 U' L

z' // inspection
F' U' U R' F D' U' R' // cross
d L U L' // 1st pair
R U' R' D R' U R U' D' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



D2 U2 B D2 B' F2 U' F' U2 B R' B F R2 B2 F' D2 R

x y // inspection
R D' R D E' L' // Xcross
U R U' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL(CP)
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5228

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.65	52	9.20	54	9.56	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step	Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.60	33	9.17	34	9.44	F2L/Total	63.7%	63.5%	63.0%
LL	2.05	19	9.27	20	9.76	LL/Total	36.3%	36.5%	37.0%

Cross+1	1.20	7	5.83	7	5.83	Cross+1/F2L	33.3%	21.2%	20.6%
OLS	1.73	17	9.83	18	10.40	OLS/Total	30.6%	32.7%	33.3%
PLL	0.80	11	13.75	11	13.75	PLL/LL	39.0%	57.9%	55.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 U2 B D2 B' F2 U' F' U2 B R' B F R2 B2 F' D2 R

x y // inspection
R2 R' D' R D E' L' // Xcross
U R U' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U y' b' S' // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' (R' l') // 4th pair
U U L U L' U l // OLL(CP)
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.10	60	9.90	64	10.50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step	Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.78	34	8.99	37	9.78	F2L/Total	62.1%	56.4%	57.8%
LL	2.31	26	11.38	27	11.67	LL/Total	37.9%	43.6%	42.2%

Cross+1	1.56	11	7.26	12	7.69	Cross+1/F2L	41.2%	33.3%	32.4%
OLS	1.57	19	11.91	20	12.55	OLS/Total	25.7%	30.9%	30.7%
PLL	1.01	16	15.51	16	15.51	PLL/LL	43.7%	59.5%	58.0%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.42	60	9.31	63	9.84	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step	Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.98	35	8.84	38	9.54	F2L/Total	62.1%	58.9%	60.1%
LL	2.44	25	10.10	25	10.34	LL/Total	37.9%	41.1%	39.9%

Cross+1	1.60	11	6.87	11	7.12	Cross+1/F2L	40.2%	31.3%	30.0%
OLS	1.73	19	11.00	20	11.69	OLS/Total	26.9%	31.8%	32.0%
PLL	1.19	14	12.06	14	12.06	PLL/LL	49.0%	58.5%	57.1%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.65	52	10.33	54	11.45[/COLOR]

F2L	3.60	32	9.55	34	10.13
LL	2.01	19	12.99	20	13.39

Cross+1	1.20	7	8.70	7	9.42
OLS	1.33	16	12.74	16	12.78
PLL	0.80	11	17.07	11	17.07
```




*Luke Tycksen* - 24.71 4x4 single - Chiawana Cubing 2018


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 24.71 single



L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L F2 U2 B' D F2 L' D R F2 D F2 L2 f2
L' f2 B2 u2 B2 F' R' D2 F' u2 r2 B u B u L2 D r' B2 r R' f' u' B

x' y' // inspection
1st 2 centres
U2' x' U' r2 U r // blue
x y U' l' U l // green
2 adjacent centres
z x' x B' l' U (l r) // red
r U r' U' z2 U U l' U' U U l' U U l2 // white
4 cross dedges
L' F' D F' L' U' L' // partial cross
r U2' r' U r U' r' // WG
(U' D) l' U l l' U l U' l' U l // WR
D' D' l' U l // WO
D' U' x x' l' U l // WB
finish centres and cross
D F r U' r' 3r r' U2' 3r' r F' // yellow / orange
finish edges
u' R U R' F R' F' R // OB / wOB
U' L' U L // YO
y' y' R U R' F R' F' R u // YG
U R U' R' u' // YR
U U R U' R' u // RB
U2' 3d' L' U L (u' y) // GO
L U L' u // YB / GR
3x3x3
U y' L U' L' U L U L' // wRB
y L' U' L U' L' U L // wGO
y' U' U y' U R U' R' 3d' L' U L // wGR
3r U R' U R U2' 3r' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5230

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	24.71	152	6.15	175	7.08	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
Step	Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	1.83	9	4.92	12	6.56	Step 1/Redux	10.2%	8.4%	9.6%
Step 2	3.57	15	4.20	22	6.16	Step 2/Redux	19.9%	14.0%	17.6%
Step 3	4.84	34	7.02	37	7.64	Step 3/Redux	27.0%	31.8%	29.6%
Step 4	1.60	9	5.62	11	6.87	Step 4/Redux	8.9%	8.4%	8.8%
Step 5	6.07	40	6.59	43	7.08	Step 5/Redux	33.9%	37.4%	34.4%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	17.91	107	5.97	125	6.98	Redux/Total	72.5%	70.4%	71.4%[/COLOR]

F2L	3.91	24	6.14	29	7.42	F2L/3x3	57.5%	53.3%	58.0%
LL	2.89	21	7.27	21	7.27	LL/3x3	42.5%	46.7%	42.0%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	6.80	45	6.62	50	7.35	3x3x3/Total	27.5%	29.6%	28.6%[/COLOR]
```




*Lukas Shelley* - 7.40 & 5.34 3x3 singles (unofficial)


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



L2 B U2 B' F2 R U2 L F D' B2 L' R2 U2 B' D B R2

y x // inspection
D2 x' R D R' D2 // cross
L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
U' U' R U2' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
U R U R' U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' y L' U L // 4th pair
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL(CP)
M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5236

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.40	54	7.30	58	7.84	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.67	35	7.49	39	8.35		F2L/Total	63.1%	64.8%	67.2%
LL	2.73	19	6.96	19	6.96		LL/Total	36.9%	35.2%	32.8%

Cross+1	1.60	12	7.50	13	8.13		Cross+1/F2L	34.3%	34.3%	33.3%
OLS	2.16	18	8.33	19	8.80		OLS/Total	29.2%	33.3%	32.8%
PLL	1.04	9	8.65	9	8.65		PLL/LL		38.1%	47.4%	47.4%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



F B2 D F2 U B2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 B' L U2 R U2 R' D' R2 B F

y // inspection
U' F r x' R' // pseudo cross
U L' U' L D' // Xcross
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' U2' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' U //setup
F' U F R U R' U' R U' R' // VLS
U // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5237

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.34	38	7.12	40	7.49	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.01	37	7.39	39	7.78		F2L/Total	93.8%	97.4%	97.5%
LL	0.33	1	3.03	1	3.03		LL/Total	6.2%	2.6%	2.5%

Cross+1	1.77	9	5.08	10	5.65		Cross+1/F2L	35.3%	24.3%	25.6%
OLS	1.77	16	9.04	17	9.60		OLS/Total	33.1%	42.1%	42.5%
```




*Leo Borromeo* - 4.79 3x3 single (unofficial)


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 4.79 single



L F2 D2 U B2 L D' R2 U2 L' D F U' B' L' R' B2 U2

y2 // inspection
U r' R U L' (U D') // Xcross
R U2' R' U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U2 R' U R U R' U' R' D' R U' R' D R2 U' U' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net
http://www.cubesolv.es/5238

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.79	40	8.35	42	8.77	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.50	24	9.60	25	10.00		F2L/Total	52.2%	60.0%	59.5%
LL	2.29	16	6.99	17	7.42		LL/Total	47.8%	40.0%	40.5%

Cross+1	0.87	5	5.75	6	6.90		Cross+1/F2L	34.8%	20.8%	24.0%
OLS	2.53	8	3.16	8	3.16		OLS/Total	52.8%	20.0%	19.0%
ZBLL	0.93	13	13.98	13	13.98		ZBLL/LL		40.6%	81.3%	76.5%
```


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Apr 23, 2018)

Tanzer Balimtas - 6.10 3x3 Single (Unofficial)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve



/* Scramble */
R' F2 R D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R F R2 U L2 F D' B' D

/* Solve */
x' z' // Inspection
L' U2 R' r' // Cross
U' y R U R2' U' R // Pair 1
y' U2 R U' R2' U R // Pair 2
y' U' R U R2' U' R // Pair 3
U R U' R' U2 R U R' // Pair 4
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

54 Moves, 6.10 Seconds = 8.85 TPS


----------



## Brest (Apr 25, 2018)

*Leo Borromeo* - 5.72 3x3 single - Mindanao Championships 2018



Spoiler: Video










F U2 F2 D2 B2 U' B R' B' R2 U' B2 U2 F D' B2 U L'

y x2 // inspection
D2 F D' R2 // Xcross
D R U' R' u' // 2nd pair
U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U x R' x' R2 U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U x U' r' U r // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5256

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.72	47	8.22	51	8.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.91	24	8.25	25	8.59		F2L/Total	50.9%	51.1%	49.0%
LL	2.81	23	8.19	26	9.25		LL/Total	49.1%	48.9%	51.0%

Cross+1	0.98	4	4.08	4	4.08		Cross+1/F2L	33.7%	16.7%	16.0%
OLS	1.43	15	10.49	15	10.49		OLS/Total	25.0%	31.9%	29.4%
PLL	1.24	14	11.29	15	12.10		PLL/LL		44.1%	60.9%	57.7%
```


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Apr 26, 2018)

Tanzer Balimtas - 6.83 3x3 Average (River Hill Spring 2018)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 6.62 Seconds



/* Scramble */
D2 R2 F2 D' L B' L B2 R L' U' F U2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 F' B'

/* Solve */
x // Inspection
L U x' R2 D L2' // Cross
U' R U' R' y R U' R' // Pair 1
y R U2' R' U R U' R' // Pair 2
y U' R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair 3
y U R U' R' U2 R U R' // Pair 4
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

62 STM, 6.62 Seconds = 9.37 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 6.86 Seconds



/* Scramble */
L2 D R2 D2 U' L2 D U B' D U F' D' U2 R' U R D' L

/* Solve */
y2 // Inspection
R' D F B' R2 // Cross
L U L' y' L U2 L' // Pair 1
R' U R U' R' U R // Pair 2
y' R U R2' U' R // Pair 3
U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair 4
U2 R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R l U // PLL


// View at alg.cubing.net

57 STM, 6.86 Seconds = 8.31 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 6.80 Seconds



/* Scramble */
L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 R' F' R' B2 L2 U' B L R2 D' R2 D2

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection
R' B' D R U R // Cross
U' y' L U L' // Pair 1
R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R // Pair 2
y' U R U' R2' U R2 U' R' U R U' R' // Pair 2 + 3
U S R U R' U' U R' R U' R' F R f' // OLL
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

54 STM, 6.80 Seconds = 7.94 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 7.05 Seconds



/* Scramble */
D F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L D' R2 B2 U' B R' D' B'

/* Solve */
x2 y // Inspection
L F' D' R2' F R y R2 D // Cross
R U R' y' U L U' L' // Pair 1
y' U L U L' // Pair 2
U2 R U' R2' U R // Pair 3
y' U R' U' R// Pair 4
U' F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' // OLL
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

57 STM, 7.05 Seconds = 8.09 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 6.83 Seconds



/* Scramble */
R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 F' L' U R F D' B U L F U2

/* Solve */
x2 // Inspection
D R D R' D y' R' D' // Cross
L' U' L // Pair 1
y U' R U' R' // Pair 2
U R' U R U' R' U' R // Pair 3
y' U' U' r U' R' U R U r' // Pair 4
U' f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
// PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

45 STM, 6.83 Seconds = 6.59 TPS


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 27, 2018)

Feliks Zemdegs - 5.64 ao12 (unofficial)



Spoiler: 5.29



/* Scramble */
B2 L2 D U' L2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 R' D U' F' D B' L2 U L' B'

/* Solve */
z2 // inspection
F' U' R (U D) (F y) // offset cross (white)
U' U' R U' R' u // keyhole first slot
U' R U' R' // second slot
y R R' U R U' // third slot
R2' U R // last slot
U R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U' D') U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

51 ETM, 9.64 ETPS / 46 STM, 8.69 STPS





Spoiler: 5.18



/* Scramble */
U' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D U2 L2 U' L' U' B' L F2 U' R' B2 U' B2

/* Solve */
x' y' // inspection
r' U' L' R' // cross (orange)
d R' U' R // first slot
U2 L U L' // second slot
U L' U L U' L' U' L // third slot
y' U' R' U R // last slot
U r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U' U' R U R' F' R U2' R' U2' R' F R U R U2' R' U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

51 ETM, 9.85 ETPS / 49 STM, 9.46 STPS





Spoiler: 5.51



/* Scramble */
R L' U B' U2 D2 F R2 B' L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U' F2 R2

/* Solve */
x' y' // inspection
(U' D') R' F B' R2 // cross (green)
y' L U L' // first slot
x' x U' R' U' R2 U R' // second slot
U' R' F U F' R // third slot
U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // last slot
U' R' F' r U' r' F r U' r' F2 R // OLL
U (z' y) R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

54 ETM, 9.80 ETPS / 50 STM, 9.07 STPS





Spoiler: 5.68



/* Scramble */
R' F D2 R L' B D R D F L2 B D2 B2 L2 B' R2 B L2 F'

/* Solve */
x' // inspection
r U r U' x' D L y' D // cross (yellow)
R U' R' U R U // first slot
R2' U' R U L' U L // second slot
y R U R' U' D' R U R' D // third slot
U y' U R' U' R // last slot
U R U B' U' R' U R B R' // OLL
(z' y') R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

58 ETM, 10.21 ETPS / 52 STM, 9.15 STPS





Spoiler: 6.27



/* Scramble */
U' F' D2 F2 D L' B' R U' L' U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 U F2 U'

/* Solve */
y' x // inspection
D R' F R U' R d' U' R' D // cross (red)
L U L' // first slot
R' F R F' R' U' R // second slot
U R U' R' U R U' R' // third slot
U y' R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // last slot
U R' U' F' U F R // OLL
(U D') R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

61 ETM, 9.73 ETPS / 57 STM, 9.09 STPS





Spoiler: (6.97)



/* Scramble */
L2 R2 D2 B D2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 F' L D' L2 D' L U' F L' B U'

/* Solve */
x' // inspection
r (U D') F U R' D r' F r // cross (yellow)
U' L U // first slot
L2' U L R R' U R U' R' d' U' R U R' // second slot
L U2 L' U L U' L' // third slot
L' U L U y' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' M' U R U' r' // VLS
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

64 ETM, 9.18 ETPS / 59 STM, 8.46 STPS





Spoiler: 6.80



/* Scramble */
R B2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' B2 R D R U R' B2 F'

/* Solve */
z y2 // inspection
D' R' r U' r' D // cross (red)
U R' U R U' R' U R U' // first slot
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // second slot
L' U L y' R' U2' R // third slot
U R U2' R' U R U' R' // last slot
U' r' R2 U R' R U' U R' U R U' U' R' U M' // OLL
U' U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

73 ETM, 10.74 ETPS / 62 STM, 9.18 STPS





Spoiler: (4.81)



/* Scramble */
R2 D2 R L' U2 D F R B2 U2 D2 R' B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2

/* Solve */
// inspection
(U D') R' F R2 U' L2' // offset cross (yellow)
R U R' D' // keyhole first slot
R U' R' // second slot
L U L' U' L U2 L' // third slot
U R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // last slot
U' U' R U' U' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 (R r) // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

55 ETM, 11.43 ETPS / 52 STM, 10.81 STPS





Spoiler: 6.03



/* Scramble */
F' D2 F L' F' D L' B L2 B' U R2 F B D2 R2 D2 F' L2 F2 R2

/* Solve */
z' // inspection
(U' x') L2' U' R2 D' R' D' // cross (green)
L U L' y' U L' U' L // first slot
U' R U R' // second slot
d' U' R U' R2' U R // third slot
U' R U' R' U R U R' // last slot
U' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U // EPLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

64 ETM, 10.61 ETPS / 62 STM, 10.28 STPS





Spoiler: 5.98



/* Scramble */
U2 L2 F U R F' U D B' U2 R F2 R' B2 R D2 B2 L F2 U2

/* Solve */
// inspection
D' L R' D (F y) // offset cross (yellow)
U U' R U R' u // keyhole first slot
U R U R' y U' R' U2 R // second slot
R U' U' R' // third slot
y' R U R' // last slot
r' R2 U R' U R U' U' R' U M' // OLL
U' R R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

58 ETM, 9.70 ETPS / 48 STM, 8.03 STPS





Spoiler: 4.86



/* Scramble */
D' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 U' L' B2 U L D' L D2 F L

/* Solve */
x2 // inspection
D R2' D F2 // cross (white)
U' R' U R // first slot
R U2' R' y' U' L' U' L // second slot
U' R' U' // third slot
R2 U R' U U R U' R' U R U2' R' // WV
R2 U' R U' R U R' U x (R2 x') (U D') R U' R' D // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

46 ETM, 9.47 ETPS / 41 STM, 8.44 STPS





Spoiler: 4.83



/* Scramble */
R D2 L U2 R' B2 R2 D2 U2 R U' B2 F L F' L' D' L'

/* Solve */
x' y' // inspection
F' R D F2 U' D // xcross (green)
U' R' U' R U R' U' R // second slot
d R U' R' U R U R' // third slot
U y' R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // last slot
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net
52 ETM, 10.77 ETPS / 48 STM, 9.94 STPS


----------



## SloMo Cubing (May 4, 2018)

Luke Tycksen - 5.55 3x3 Single (Atomic Cubing Fall 2017)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve



/* Scramble */
F2 D F' L' U' R L2 F2 L B R2 B2 U2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 R2

/* Solve */
x2 y // Inspection
L' U' u' R D' R2' U D' // Cross
L U' L' // Pair 1
U U L' U L R' U R // Pair 2
U y' R U' R' // Pair 3
y U' R U R' U R U R' // Pair 4
U R' F' r U R U' r' F // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

40 STM, 5.55 Seconds = 7.21 TPS


----------



## y235 (May 5, 2018)

Just a thought - would it be possible to use methods of image reocgnition (or machine learning in general) to automate (or at least help in) the process of reconstruction?


----------



## LightFlame_ (May 6, 2018)

how about feliks zemdegs' 4.22 wr?


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (May 6, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> how about feliks zemdegs' 4.22 wr?


I might try to. I've never done one before but I will if I feel like it.


----------



## LightFlame_ (May 6, 2018)

y2 // Inspection
F' R' D' R y R U' R' u' // X-Cross
U' R U R' // F2L-2
y' L' U2' L U' L' U L // F2L-3
d U R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L-4
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // LL
done @ToastasaurusCuber


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (May 6, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> y2 // Inspection
> F' R' D' R y R U' R' u' // X-Cross
> U' R U R' // F2L-2
> y' L' U2' L U' L' U L // F2L-3
> ...


what was the scramble?


----------



## LightFlame_ (May 6, 2018)

wait a sec

edit:
i dont know


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (May 6, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> i dont know


rip


----------



## UnknownCuber (May 6, 2018)

Try reversing the solve? (Or use cube explorer, which I don't have access to just because I'm too lazy to download it)


----------



## xyzzy (May 6, 2018)

y235 said:


> Just a thought - would it be possible to use methods of image reocgnition (or machine learning in general) to automate (or at least help in) the process of reconstruction?


Is it _possible_? Definitely. It just needs someone to put in a lot of effort to write the code to do it. Motion blur, overexposure and occlusion all complicate the recognition.



ToastasaurusCuber said:


> I might try to. I've never done one before but I will if I feel like it.


Here's a Fun Fact: if it's a sufficiently popular solve, you _have_ to do it ASAP if you want to be the first to reconstruct it (and there's literally no point doing a recon if someone else has already done it).


----------



## LightFlame_ (May 7, 2018)

The scramble was:
L U2 D R' F2 R2 L2 U R' F' D2 F2 D2 B U L2 B2
@ToastasaurusCuber


----------



## Brest (May 9, 2018)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - 6.22 3x3 av5 - Cube for Cambodia 2018



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



B D L F U2 F2 D B U F2 D' B' U2 F B L2 D2 B2

x y' // inspection
F R U L2' // cross
U y' U R U' R' // 1st pair
R' U R U L' U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U // COLL
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5271

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.92	40	8.13	44	8.94	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.32	29	8.73	32	9.64		F2L/Total	67.5%	72.5%	72.7%
LL	1.60	11	6.87	12	7.50		LL/Total	32.5%	27.5%	27.3%

Cross+1	1.25	8	6.40	10	8.00		Cross+1/F2L	37.7%	27.6%	31.3%
OLS	1.63	4	2.45	4	2.45		OLS/Total	33.1%	10.0%	9.1%
COLL	0.93	9	9.68	10	10.75		CPLL/LL		58.1%	81.8%	83.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B D L F U2 F2 D B U F2 D' B' U2 F B L2 D2 B2

x y' // inspection
F R U L2' // cross
U y' U R U' R2' // 1st pair
U R U L' U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U' U' R U // COLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R' D2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 F D' L2 R2 D2 B U R2 B' R

y x // inspection
D R' D' R U D2 R' F R // cross
y L' U L R U' R' // 1st pair
y' d R' U' R // 2nd pair
D' L' U L (U D) // 3rd pair
R U R' U // setup
U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // VLS
U R' U2' R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5272

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.97	60	8.61	63	9.04	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.70	41	8.72	43	9.15		F2L/Total	67.4%	68.3%	68.3%
LL	2.27	19	8.37	20	8.81		LL/Total	32.6%	31.7%	31.7%

Cross+1	1.60	15	9.38	16	10.00		Cross+1/F2L	34.0%	36.6%	37.2%
OLS	1.33	16	12.03	17	12.78		OLS/Total	19.1%	26.7%	27.0%
PLL	1.14	15	13.16	16	14.04		PLL/LL		50.2%	78.9%	80.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R' D2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 F D' L2 R2 D2 B U R2 B' R

y x // inspection
D R' D' R U D2 R' F R // cross
y L' U L R U' R' // 1st pair
y' d R' U' R // 2nd pair
D' L' U L (U D) // 3rd pair
R U R' U // setup
U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // VLS
R2 R2' U R' U' U' R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 L' F2 D2 F' D L2 B' D L U B2 U B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D

F' R' D' R // pseudo cross
y R U' R' u' // Xcross
U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
d (U R' U' R)2 // 4th pair
U' R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5273

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.22	38	9.00	41	9.72	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.85	28	9.82	30	10.53		F2L/Total	67.5%	73.7%	73.2%
LL	1.37	10	7.30	11	8.03		LL/Total	32.5%	26.3%	26.8%

Cross+1	1.18	8	6.78	9	7.63		Cross+1/F2L	41.4%	28.6%	30.0%
OLS	1.97	9	4.57	9	4.57		OLS/Total	46.7%	23.7%	22.0%
OLLCP	1.20	9	7.50	10	8.33		OLLCP/LL		87.6%	90.0%	90.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 L' F2 D2 F' D L2 B' D L U B2 U B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D

F' R' D' R // pseudo cross
y R U' R' u' // Xcross
U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
d (U R' U' R)2 // 4th pair
U' R U2' R' R' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



R U L U D L B U' F' R' U F' B D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 B

z // inspection
r' (U' D') R' F R2 u' // cross
R U2' R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
R' U' R y U R U' R' y' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
y U' L' U L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R' F R F' R U R' // 4th pair / OLS
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5274

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.27	64	8.80	68	9.35	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.21	45	8.64	49	9.40		F2L/Total	71.7%	70.3%	72.1%
LL	2.06	19	9.22	19	9.22		LL/Total	28.3%	29.7%	27.9%

Cross+1	1.94	14	7.22	15	7.73		Cross+1/F2L	37.2%	31.1%	30.6%
OLS	0.74	8	10.81	8	10.81		OLS/Total	10.2%	12.5%	11.8%
PLL	1.54	18	11.69	18	11.69		PLL/LL		74.8%	94.7%	94.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R U L U D L B U' F' R' U F' B D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 B

z // inspection
r' (U' D') R' F R2 u' // cross
R U' U' R' U U L' U' L // 1st pair
R' U' R y U R U' R' y' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
y L' L U' L' L L' U L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R' F R F' R U R' // 4th pair / OLS
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 B2 R2 F' U L2 F' L' U2 B' R' D' B2 R2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U2

x2 y // inspection
D' L' R' F R D' R' D2 // cross
R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
y' L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U2' R U B' U' R' U R B R' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5275

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.89	63	9.14	67	9.72	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.43	35	7.90	38	8.58		F2L/Total	64.3%	55.6%	56.7%
LL	2.46	28	11.38	29	11.79		LL/Total	35.7%	44.4%	43.3%

Cross+1	2.03	13	6.40	15	7.39		Cross+1/F2L	45.8%	37.1%	39.5%
OLS	1.63	20	12.27	21	12.88		OLS/Total	23.7%	31.7%	31.3%
PLL	0.84	13	15.48	13	15.48		PLL/LL		34.1%	46.4%	44.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 B2 R2 F' U L2 F' L' U2 B' R' D' B2 R2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U2

x2 y // inspection
D' L' R' F R D' R' D2 // cross
y y' R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
y' L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' R U B' U' R' U R R' R B R' // OLL
R R' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.26	54	8.68	58	9.27	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.15	35	8.43	38	9.08		F2L/Total	66.3%	64.4%	64.9%
LL	2.11	19	9.16	20	9.64		LL/Total	33.7%	35.6%	35.1%

Cross+1	1.63	12	7.38	14	8.40		Cross+1/F2L	39.2%	34.3%	36.3%
OLS	1.53	13	8.71	14	9.15		OLS/Total	24.4%	24.5%	24.1%
PLL	0.97	12	12.71	13	13.40		PLL/LL		46.0%	63.8%	63.9%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.05	53	8.75	57	9.35	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.10	36	8.68	38	9.36		F2L/Total	67.8%	67.2%	67.8%
LL	1.95	17	8.91	18	9.32		LL/Total	32.2%	32.8%	32.2%

Cross+1	1.60	12	7.25	13	8.12		Cross+1/F2L	39.0%	32.6%	33.9%
OLS	1.46	11	7.81	12	8.08		OLS/Total	24.1%	21.5%	20.8%
PLL	1.13	13	11.33	13	11.86		PLL/LL		57.9%	73.6%	73.6%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.22	38	9.14	41	9.72	[/COLOR]

F2L	2.85	28	9.82	30	10.53
LL	1.37	10	11.38	11	11.79

Cross+1	1.18	8	9.38	9	10.00
OLS	0.74	4	12.27	4	12.88
PLL	0.84	9	15.48	10	15.48
```


----------



## SloMo Cubing (May 11, 2018)

Matty Hiroto Inaba - 7.94 3x3 Average (Japan Open 2017)



Spoiler: Video







Solves start at 12:23





Spoiler: Solve 1 - 8.09 Seconds



/* Scramble */
D2 L D2 R F2 R D2 U2 R2 F L' F D U R U R F L'

/* Solve */
y2 // Inspection
D' R' F' U L' U' L' // Cross
R' U R2 U R' // Pair 1
y U' R U' R' y U R U' R' // Pair 2
R' U R y U L U' L' // Pair 3
R U2' R' U' R U R' // Pair 4
U2' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
R' U2' R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' R R' F' R2 U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

61 STM, 8.09 Seconds = 7.54 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 8.93 Seconds



/* Scramble */
D' B2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R D F U' B2 L' D F D U2 L' D2

/* Solve */
// Inspection
l U' R' F B' r // Cross
U R' U R U L' U' L // Pair 1
R' U R d' R U R' U R U R' // Pair 2
y' R U2' R' U' R U R' // Pair 3
y' U2 y' R R' R U R' U' R U2' R' U' R' F R F' // Pair 4
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
R' U L' U2 l F' M' U L' R' R U2 R U' L U2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

71 Moves, 8.93 Seconds = 7.95 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 7.86 Seconds



/* Scramble */
F2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 L F2 D L' D' U' R F2 R2 B D B F

/* Solve */
x' y2 // Inspection
U F' R' F U D' L // Cross
y U R U' R' // Pair 1
y' L' U L y' U y L' U2 L2 U L' // Pair 2
y' U' U y L' U' L // Pair 3
U2' R U R' y' U R' U' R // Pair 4
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

61 STM, 7.86 Seconds = 7.76 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 7.88 Seconds



/* Scramble */
U F2 D B2 L2 U R2 F2 U L2 F' D' R B2 L D2 U2 B' F2 R

/* Solve */
x z' // Inspection
D' R' y' R' // Cross
U L' U' L // Pair 1
U' y U2' R U R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 2
y' U' R U R' U R U R' // Pair 3
y' L' U L U' L' U' L U' L' U L // Pair 4
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

61 STM, 7.88 Seconds = 7.74 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 6.94 Seconds



/* Scramble */
F R' L U2 F2 U' B' R L B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U L2

/* Solve */
x2 y' // Inspection
U' R F2 D' R D' // Cross
U' R U' R' // Pair 1
y U' U R U' R' // Pair 2
y d' L' U' L // Pair 3
U2 R U2' R' y L' U2 L U' L' U L // Pair 4
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

50 STM, 6.94 Seconds = 7.20 TPS


----------



## Brest (May 11, 2018)

*Jayden McNeill* - 8.06 3x3 av5 - Canberra Autumn 2018



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



D2 B L2 B L2 R2 F U R B L R' U2 L' B' U' R' B

y x2 // inspection
r D' R' D' B2' // cross
y' R2 u R2' u' R2 y U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y U R' U R L U L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
R2' U2' R U R' U R2 // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5277

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.46	65	7.68	68	8.04	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	6.26	43	6.87	46	7.35		F2L/Total	74.0%	66.2%	67.6%
LL	2.20	22	10.00	22	10.00		LL/Total	26.0%	33.8%	32.4%

Cross+1	2.99	18	6.02	20	6.69		Cross+1/F2L	47.8%	41.9%	43.5%
OLS	1.71	14	8.19	14	8.19		OLS/Total	20.2%	21.5%	20.6%
PLL	0.76	13	17.11	13	17.11		PLL/LL		34.5%	59.1%	59.1%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



B D2 B U2 R2 B2 U2 B R' B2 L2 B' U F R' B L U2 L'

y x2 // inspection
r2 U' R' F // cross
y R U R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y U F' U' F U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U2 R' U' R2 U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r U' r' U' r B U B' r' // OLL(CP)
M2' U M U2' M' U M2' U2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5278

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.70	55	6.32	57	6.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.64	37	7.97	39	8.41		F2L/Total	53.3%	67.3%	68.4%
LL	4.06	18	4.43	18	4.43		LL/Total	46.7%	32.7%	31.6%

Cross+1	1.70	11	6.47	11	6.47		Cross+1/F2L	36.6%	29.7%	28.2%
OLS	1.93	17	8.81	17	8.81		OLS/Total	22.2%	30.9%	29.8%
PLL	1.37	8	5.84	8	5.84		PLL/LL		33.7%	44.4%	44.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B D2 B U2 R2 B2 U2 B R' B2 L2 B' U F R' B L U2 L'

y x // inspection
(r' L') U' R' (F y) // cross
R U R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y U F' U' F U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U2 R' U' R2 U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r U' r' U' r B U B' // OLL(CP)
R' M' U M U2' M' U M2' U2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



F U2 D' F R' B2 L' U2 B' D' F D2 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 B'

z // inspection
r' R' F R D2' R' // cross
y' U R' U R // 1st pair
y2' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U2 L' U L U' F U' F' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U R U B' U' R' U R B R' // OLL
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5279

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.54	60	7.96	65	8.62	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.85	34	7.01	39	8.04		F2L/Total	64.3%	56.7%	60.0%
LL	2.69	26	9.67	26	9.67		LL/Total	35.7%	43.3%	40.0%

Cross+1	1.55	10	6.45	11	7.10		Cross+1/F2L	32.0%	29.4%	28.2%
OLS	2.07	19	9.18	20	9.66		OLS/Total	27.5%	31.7%	30.8%
PLL	0.96	14	14.58	14	14.58		PLL/LL		35.7%	53.8%	53.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F U2 D' F R' B2 L' U2 B' D' F D2 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 B'

z // inspection
r' R' F R D2' R' // cross
y' U R' U R // 1st pair
y' U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U2 r' F r U' F U' F' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U2 l F U' F' l' U l U l' // OLL
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



B D2 R' F' L2 D' F' B U F' L2 F2 D2 R' L2 D2 F2 L

z // inspection
D l' D' U' L u' // cross
U R' U' R U2 l U' l' // 1st pair
y' U R U2 R' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U R' // 3rd pair
R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l // OLL
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5280

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.32	59	8.06	61	8.33	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.31	33	7.66	34	7.89		F2L/Total	58.9%	55.9%	55.7%
LL	3.01	26	8.64	27	8.97		LL/Total	41.1%	44.1%	44.3%

Cross+1	2.14	14	6.54	14	6.54		Cross+1/F2L	49.7%	42.4%	41.2%
OLS	2.14	20	9.35	21	9.81		OLS/Total	29.2%	33.9%	34.4%
PLL	0.87	13	14.94	13	14.94		PLL/LL		28.9%	50.0%	48.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B D2 R' F' L2 D' F' B U F' L2 F2 D2 R' L2 D2 F2 L

z // inspection
D l' D' U' L u' // cross
U R' U' R U2 l U' l' // 1st pair
y' U R U2 R' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U R' // 3rd pair
R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R' F' R R' r U' L' U L U' L' U2 l // OLL
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



U L2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D L D2 L' F L' R2 D B R F' R2

y' // inspection
r R' D2 R' D R2 // cross
U' L' U L // 1st pair
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L U L' // 3rd pair
U' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5281

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.18	58	7.09	60	7.33	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.44	29	6.53	31	6.98		F2L/Total	54.3%	50.0%	51.7%
LL	3.74	29	7.75	29	7.75		LL/Total	45.7%	50.0%	48.3%

Cross+1	1.57	9	5.73	10	6.37		Cross+1/F2L	35.4%	31.0%	32.3%
OLS	2.57	18	7.00	19	7.39		OLS/Total	31.4%	31.0%	31.7%
PLL	1.90	18	9.47	18	9.47		PLL/LL		50.8%	62.1%	62.1%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.06	61	7.57	64	7.98	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.18	35	6.82	39	7.46		F2L/Total	64.3%	57.9%	60.1%
LL	2.88	26	8.92	26	8.92		LL/Total	35.7%	42.1%	39.9%

Cross+1	2.04	12	6.06	14	6.71		Cross+1/F2L	39.3%	34.9%	35.3%
OLS	2.12	17	8.03	18	8.35		OLS/Total	26.3%	27.9%	27.5%
PLL	1.21	15	12.43	15	12.43		PLL/LL		41.9%	58.4%	58.4%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.04	59	7.39	62	7.74	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.90	35	7.18	38	7.71		F2L/Total	60.9%	59.3%	60.8%
LL	3.14	24	7.71	24	7.77		LL/Total	39.1%	40.7%	39.2%

Cross+1	1.99	12	6.23	13	6.63		Cross+1/F2L	40.6%	35.2%	34.9%
OLS	2.08	18	8.45	18	8.73		OLS/Total	25.9%	29.6%	29.3%
PLL	1.17	13	11.26	13	11.26		PLL/LL		37.3%	54.5%	54.1%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.32	55	8.06	57	8.62	[/COLOR]

F2L	4.31	29	7.97	31	8.41
LL	2.20	18	10.00	18	10.00

Cross+1	1.55	9	6.54	10	7.10
OLS	1.71	14	9.35	14	9.81
PLL	0.76	8	17.11	8	17.11
```


----------



## Brest (May 20, 2018)

*Max Park* - A Bruin Cube Day 2018


Spoiler: 6.03 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



B2 F L2 F U L2 B U2 R' U L F' D B2 L' F2 L

z2 // inspection
D' R' D F R' // cross
U R U' R' // 1st pair
U R' U' R L' U L // 2nd pair
y R U' R' F' U' F // 3rd pair
y R U R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U' U' R' // OLL(CP)
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5296

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.34	51	9.55	53	9.93	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.01	32	10.63	33	10.96		F2L/Total	56.4%	62.7%	62.3%
LL	2.33	19	8.15	20	8.58		LL/Total	43.6%	37.3%	37.7%

Cross+1	0.97	9	9.28	9	9.28		Cross+1/F2L	32.2%	28.1%	27.3%
OLS	1.73	17	9.83	18	10.40		OLS/Total	32.4%	33.3%	34.0%
PLL	0.87	10	11.49	10	11.49		PLL/LL		37.3%	52.6%	50.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 F L2 F U L2 B U2 R' U L F' D B2 L' F2 L

z2 // inspection
D' R' D F R' // cross
U R U' R' // 1st pair
U R' U' R L' U L // 2nd pair
d' U R U' R' F' U' (F y) // 3rd pair
R U R' d' L' L L' U L // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U' U' R' // OLL(CP)
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R2 U B2 L2 D U2 F U' F L2 B' F D' B' L2 U2 L R F2

y' // inspection
F' R' D R' L // cross
U R' U' R L' U L // 1st pair
U R U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLL
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5297

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.38	55	10.22	60	11.15	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.11	29	9.32	34	10.93		F2L/Total	57.8%	52.7%	56.7%
LL	2.27	26	11.45	26	11.45		LL/Total	42.2%	47.3%	43.3%

Cross+1	1.34	10	7.46	13	9.70		Cross+1/F2L	43.1%	34.5%	38.2%
OLS	1.47	15	10.20	16	10.88		OLS/Total	27.3%	27.3%	26.7%
PLL	0.80	13	16.25	13	16.25		PLL/LL		35.2%	50.0%	50.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 U B2 L2 D U2 F U' F L2 B' F D' B' L2 U2 L R F2

y' // inspection
x' D' l' D R' L // cross
U R' U' R L' U L // 1st pair
U R U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
d' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLL
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 L2 U' F2 U2 L R D' B' R2 U' L2 U F R' B' F' D R

x' // inspection
r' D' R' r D L // cross
y R U' R' // 1st pair
d L' U L R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U' L' U L R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' d R' U R // 4th pair
U' R' F R U l' U' l y' R U' R' // OLL
U R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5298

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.11	57	9.33	62	10.15	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.31	30	9.06	34	10.27		F2L/Total	54.2%	52.6%	54.8%
LL	2.80	27	9.64	28	10.00		LL/Total	45.8%	47.4%	45.2%

Cross+1	1.17	8	6.84	10	8.55		Cross+1/F2L	35.3%	26.7%	29.4%
OLS	1.87	19	10.16	21	11.23		OLS/Total	30.6%	33.3%	33.9%
PLL	1.07	15	14.02	15	14.02		PLL/LL		38.2%	55.6%	53.6%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



B D2 U2 B2 L U2 R' U2 R F2 D2 R' B2 U' B2 F' R

x' // inspection
R' D R2' F2 // pseudo cross
U' F U' F' D2 // XXcross
R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 3rd pair
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U2 (x' z') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5299

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.61	53	8.02	63	9.53	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.34	24	7.19	29	8.68		F2L/Total	50.5%	45.3%	46.0%
LL	3.27	29	8.87	34	10.40		LL/Total	49.5%	54.7%	54.0%

Cross+1	1.44	9	6.25	11	7.64		Cross+1/F2L	43.1%	37.5%	37.9%
OLS	1.37	20	14.60	25	18.25		OLS/Total	20.7%	37.7%	39.7%
PLL	1.23	17	13.82	19	15.45		PLL/LL		37.6%	58.6%	55.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B D2 U2 B2 L U2 R' U2 R F2 D2 R' B2 U' B2 F' R

x' // inspection
R' D R2' F F // pseudo cross
U' F U' F' D D // XXcross
R U' R' U U F' U' F // 3rd pair
y U' R U U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U U U r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U U r // OLL
U U (x' z') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Bonus



B D2 U2 B2 L U2 R' U2 R F2 D2 R' B2 U' B2 F' R

x' // inspection
R' D R2 F' U2' F' D2 // XXcross
d' L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair / EOLS
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2' R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



U2 L2 D L2 U B' R F' L U B L2 F2 U R' U2 F U' R2

x // inspection
r D' R' D2 R' y R2 // cross
(U R U' R')2 // 1st pair
y' U R U R' y' R' U2' R d' L' U L // 2nd pair
U L U L' y' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U' x' R2 U' R' U // 4th pair
x r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5230

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.18	68	8.31	75	9.17	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.31	41	7.72	46	8.66		F2L/Total	64.9%	60.3%	61.3%
LL	2.87	27	9.41	29	10.10		LL/Total	35.1%	39.7%	38.7%

Cross+1	1.67	14	8.38	16	9.58		Cross+1/F2L	31.5%	34.1%	34.8%
OLS	1.70	18	10.59	21	12.35		OLS/Total	20.8%	26.5%	28.0%
PLL	0.96	13	13.54	13	13.54		PLL/LL		33.4%	48.1%	44.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 D L2 U B' R F' L U B L2 F2 U R' U2 F U' R2

x // inspection
r D' R' D D R' y R2 // cross
(U R U' R')2 // 1st pair
y' U R U R' U' d R' U' U' R d' L' U L // 2nd pair
U L U L' y' U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U' x' R2 U' R' U // 4th pair
x r U R' U R U' R' U R U' U' r' // OLL
U' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.03	55	9.12	62	10.22	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.25	28	8.50	32	9.94		F2L/Total	53.9%	50.3%	52.4%
LL	2.78	27	9.83	29	10.55		LL/Total	46.1%	49.7%	47.6%

Cross+1	1.32	9	6.84	11	8.61		Cross+1/F2L	40.5%	32.5%	35.1%
OLS	1.57	18	11.46	21	13.16		OLS/Total	26.0%	32.7%	33.5%
PLL	1.03	15	14.52	16	15.16		PLL/LL		37.2%	54.9%	53.4%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.32	57	8.98	63	9.90	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.62	31	8.63	35	9.73		F2L/Total	57.2%	54.9%	56.2%
LL	2.71	26	9.45	27	10.12		LL/Total	42.8%	45.1%	43.8%

Cross+1	1.32	10	7.59	12	8.95		Cross+1/F2L	36.4%	32.1%	33.5%
OLS	1.63	18	10.93	20	12.41		OLS/Total	25.7%	31.3%	32.3%
PLL	0.99	14	13.79	14	14.20		PLL/LL		36.4%	53.1%	51.1%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.34	51	10.22	53	11.15	[/COLOR]

F2L	3.01	24	10.63	29	10.96
LL	2.27	19	11.45	20	11.45

Cross+1	0.97	8	9.28	9	9.70
OLS	1.37	15	14.60	16	18.25
PLL	0.80	10	16.25	10	16.25
```









Spoiler: 6.21 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



B' D2 R2 B' F R' D2 B2 D2 F L2 R U F' D F' R B

y // inspection
D F R d r U' r' E // cross
R U' R' // 1st pair
L' U L U' L U L' // 2nd pair
y (R U' R' U)2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U R' U2' R d' R U R' // 4th pair
U r U2' R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
http://www.cubesolv.es/5301

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.39	62	9.70	66	10.33	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.47	39	8.72	42	9.40		F2L/Total	70.0%	62.9%	63.6%
LL	1.92	23	11.98	24	12.50		LL/Total	30.0%	37.1%	36.4%

Cross+1	1.37	11	8.03	11	8.03		Cross+1/F2L	30.6%	28.2%	26.2%
OLS	2.17	16	7.37	19	8.76		OLS/Total	34.0%	25.8%	28.8%
PLL	0.77	13	16.88	13	16.88		PLL/LL		40.1%	56.5%	54.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B' D2 R2 B' F R' D2 B2 D2 F L2 R U F' D F' R B

y // inspection
D F R d r U' r' E // cross
R U' R' // 1st pair
L' U L U' L U L' // 2nd pair
y R U' R' U R U' R' R R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U R' U' U' R d' R U R' // 4th pair
U r U' U' R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 B2 U' R2 U2 L F2 R' D2 U L2 R D' U R' B' F R'

x // inspection
r U2' x' L R' D // cross
y L' U L // 1st pair
D' R U R' u // 2nd pair
R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U R // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5302

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.08	45	8.86	50	9.84	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.11	23	7.40	29	9.32		F2L/Total	61.2%	51.1%	58.0%
LL	1.97	22	11.17	21	10.66		LL/Total	38.8%	48.9%	42.0%

Cross+1	1.27	7	5.51	11	8.66		Cross+1/F2L	40.8%	30.4%	37.9%
OLS	1.37	11	8.03	12	8.76		OLS/Total	27.0%	24.4%	24.0%
PLL	1.14	15	13.16	14	12.28		PLL/LL		57.9%	68.2%	66.7%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 B2 U' R2 U2 L F2 R' D2 U L2 R D' U R' B' F R'

x // inspection
r U' U' x' L R' D // cross
y L' U L // 1st pair
D' R U R' u // 2nd pair
R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U U R' U R // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' (D' U') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 D2 L' D2 B2 D2 B D L' B' F2 L' U2 B L R' B' L2

x' y // inspection
R' D R D F' D // cross
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R // 4th pair
R' U2' R U R' U R U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2' R r // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5303

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.53	62	9.49	67	10.26	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.69	37	10.03	39	10.57		F2L/Total	56.5%	59.7%	58.2%
LL	2.84	25	8.80	28	9.86		LL/Total	43.5%	40.3%	41.8%

Cross+1	1.26	13	10.32	13	10.32		Cross+1/F2L	34.1%	35.1%	33.3%
OLS	2.20	22	10.00	24	10.91		OLS/Total	33.7%	35.5%	35.8%
PLL	1.07	10	9.35	12	11.21		PLL/LL		37.7%	40.0%	42.9%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 D2 L' D2 B2 D2 B D L' B' F2 L' U2 B L R' B' L2

x' y // inspection
R' D R D F' (U' D) // cross
R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' U U R U' R' U' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' d U R' U' R // 4th pair
R' U' U' R U R' U R U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R' U L' U U R U' R' U' U' R r // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve









Spoiler: 5th solve



D' U' B2 R' B' R B' U' R2 U L2 U2 R' F2 U F' U'

x2 // inspection
D R' D L2' R' F R D // Xcross
R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
(U R U' R')3 // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U' R' U R U2' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5305

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.95	64	10.76	66	11.09	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.07	39	12.70	41	13.36		F2L/Total	51.6%	60.9%	62.1%
LL	2.88	25	8.68	25	8.68		LL/Total	48.4%	39.1%	37.9%

Cross+1	0.94	8	8.51	8	8.51		Cross+1/F2L	30.6%	20.5%	19.5%
OLS	2.40	23	9.58	25	10.42		OLS/Total	40.3%	35.9%	37.9%
PLL	1.03	14	13.59	14	13.59		PLL/LL		35.8%	56.0%	56.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' U' B2 R' B' R B' U' R2 U L2 U2 R' F2 U F' U'

x2 // inspection
D R' D L2' R' F R D // Xcross
R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
(U R U' R')3 // 3rd pair
d U R U' R' U R U' U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Bonus



(y' U2) r' U2 R2 U R2' U r // 4th pair[/COLOR]








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Mean (4/4)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.99	58	9.73	62	10.40	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.59	35	9.62	38	10.53		F2L/Total	59.9%	59.2%	60.6%
LL	2.40	24	9.89	25	10.20		LL/Total	40.1%	40.8%	39.4%

Cross+1	1.21	10	8.06	11	8.88		Cross+1/F2L	33.8%	28.3%	28.5%
OLS	2.04	18	8.85	20	9.83		OLS/Total	34.0%	30.9%	32.1%
PLL	1.00	13	12.97	13	13.22		PLL/LL		41.7%	54.7%	54.1%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.08	45	10.76	50	11.09	[/COLOR]

F2L	3.07	23	12.70	29	13.36
LL	1.92	22	11.98	21	12.50

Cross+1	0.94	7	10.32	8	10.32
OLS	1.37	11	10.00	12	10.91
PLL	0.77	10	16.88	12	16.88
```







*Lukas Shelley* - Shanghai Love in ECNU 2018


Spoiler: 6.13 3x3 single






Spoiler: Video










U2 R2 B' F R2 D2 F2 U' L F2 D' L B2 R U' B D U' B

x // inspection
U' (r' L') D' R' D' R' // Xcross
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y U' U y L U L' // 3rd pair
y L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' U R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.13	50	8.16	53	8.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.44	26	7.56	29	8.43		F2L/Total	56.1%	52.0%	54.7%
LL	2.69	24	8.92	24	8.92		LL/Total	43.9%	48.0%	45.3%

Cross+1	1.07	6	5.61	6	5.61		Cross+1/F2L	31.1%	23.1%	20.7%
OLS	1.71	17	9.94	18	10.53		OLS/Total	27.9%	34.0%	34.0%
PLL	1.03	12	11.65	12	11.65		PLL/LL		38.3%	50.0%	50.0%
```




*Antoine Cantin* - National Capital Region 2018


Spoiler: 5.10 3x3 single






Spoiler: Video










R' D2 R B2 D' F D U2 B U L2 B D2 R2 F2 U R' F2

z' // inspection
R' B' R' D' L D' R U R U D // cross
R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 1st pair
(U' R U R')3 // 2nd pair
y' U U R U R' y' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' (U' R U R')3 // 4th pair
U // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.10	51	10.00	55	10.78	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.67	50	10.71	54	11.56		F2L/Total	91.6%	98.0%	98.2%
LL	0.43	1	2.33	1	2.33		LL/Total	8.4%	2.0%	1.8%

Cross+1	2.20	18	8.18	18	8.18		Cross+1/F2L	47.1%	36.0%	33.3%
OLS	0.77	13	16.88	14	18.18		OLS/Total	15.1%	25.5%	25.5%
```




*Brody Lassner* - CubingUSA Great Lakes Championship 2018


Spoiler: 6.95 3x3 single






Spoiler: Video










B F U2 L2 B F2 U2 F' R' B2 L D L' D U L B2 U' B

y' x // inspection
r R2' F u' // cross
U2 L' U' L U2' R U R' // 1st pair
y U' R U R' U2 R U' R' y U' R' R D R U R' D' // 2nd pair
R U R' U2' R U' R2' U' R // 3rd / 4th pairs
U' U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5324

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.95	45	6.47	48	6.91	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.44	37	6.80	39	7.17		F2L/Total	78.3%	82.2%	81.3%
LL	1.51	8	5.30	9	5.96		LL/Total	21.7%	17.8%	18.8%

Cross+1	1.84	12	6.52	12	6.52		Cross+1/F2L	33.8%	32.4%	30.8%
OLS	1.63	10	6.13	11	6.75		OLS/Total	23.5%	22.2%	22.9%
```


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 31, 2018)

Here's my PB: 

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-31
single: 5.187

Time List:
1. 5.187 F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 L' F U' B' U2 B R' B' U' B'

y' z2 //inspection
B L2 F R U2 L' //xxcross
U' R U' R' U R U' R' //3rd pair
d U' R U' R' d' R' U' R //4th pait
U L' U' L U L F' L' F //OLL+PLL skip
32 moves/5.187 = ~6.17 TPS.


----------



## Brest (Jun 8, 2018)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - 9.04 3x3OH single - Melbourne Winter 2018



Spoiler: Video










U2 F' L2 B' R D2 U2 L' F2 U2 F D2 B' U2 F' R' B2

y x' // inspection
D D z' U z' R U' R R U // cross
z U' z U R R z' L' // 1st pair
U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' z U' R R U R' U' R U // 3rd pair
z' U' R' R U' U' R' U R z R' R' D' R' D // 4th pair / SVLS
z' U' U' U' R' U' F' z D R R' R z' R' U' R' F z D D R' D' R' D R D' R D R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5327

```
[B]Step	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	9.04	64	7.08	76	8.41	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	QTM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.90	39	7.96	47	9.59		F2L/Total	54.2%	60.9%	61.8%
LL	4.14	25	6.04	29	7.00		LL/Total	45.8%	39.1%	38.2%

Cross+1	2.13	13	6.10	18	8.45		Cross+1/F2L	43.5%	33.3%	38.3%
OLS	1.37	13	9.49	15	10.95		OLS/Total	15.2%	20.3%	19.7%
PLL	2.97	21	7.07	24	8.08		PLL/LL		71.7%	84.0%	82.8%
```


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jun 20, 2018)

reconstruction of this video :






R U' F U' F D' B L' D2 B U B' D2 R' U' L2 F L B D R D F L' D

z y // inspection
U2 R' U' F L F' // cross
x' R U' R' U L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
U2 L' U L U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U y L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' // 4th pair 
R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // PLL

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R_U-_F_U-_F_D-_B_L-_D2_B_U_B-_D2_R-_U-_L2_F_L_B_D_R_D_F_L-_D_&alg=z_y_%2F%2F_inspection_%0AU2_R-_U-_F_L_F-_%2F%2F_cross_%0Ax-_R_U-_R-_U_L-_U_L_U-_L_U_L-_%2F%2F_1st_pair_%0AU2_L-_U_L_U-_R_U_R-_%2F%2F_2nd_pair_%0AU_y_L_U_L-_%2F%2F_3rd_pair_%0AU_R_U-_R-_%2F%2F_4th_pair_%0AR_U_R-_U_R_U2_R-_%2F%2F_OLL_%0AU-_R-_U_R-_U-_R-_U-_R-_U_R_U_R2_%2F%2F_PLL%0A_%0A


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 20, 2018)

Kevin Hays - 21.38 4×4×4 single (unofficial)
(from https://www.twitch.tv/videos/273352011; I don't know if he'll be reuploading it to his YT channel and it looks like Twitch doesn't store VODs indefinitely)

/* Solve */
// first two centres
R u U r' // white
(y' z) r' r2 U' U' r' x' U' r U r' // yellow
// three cross dedges
(x' z') x r' U // white-red
x' x' x 3r r' U' r x' L U' // white-green
x (R' 3l') U l U // white-orange
// last four centres + cross
L' x' F' L' x' L' U2 r2 U' r // red
3r r' U' 3r r' U2 3r' r2 U' U' r U' U' r' // blue
3r' U' r U' r' // orange, green
(x' z') F u' U' R' U' R u D R' D // white-blue
// edge pairing (green-orange and green-red skipped)
u' U' U F R' F' R y' U L' U L u // red-blue, yellow-red, yellow-blue
U' L' U L u' U U y' U R U' R' u // green-yellow, orange-blue, yellow-orange
// 333 stage
U y' R' U' R2 U R' // first slot
y U R U R' U L U L' // second slot
R U' R' U R' U' R // third slot
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // last slot
R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U 3l U // OLL
x R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

157 ETM, 7.34 etps; 128 STM, 5.99 stps

(STM move count here doesn't cancel moves between steps, unlike what I've been doing in most other reconstructions.)


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jun 20, 2018)

reconstruction :

0.38 seconds rubiks cube solve






scramble : x z2 L' B2 D2 F2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 B R2 D2 B' L F' U D' R2 F L' D

solution : D' L F' R2 U' D F L' B D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F L2 B F2 D2 B2 L

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=x_z2_..._U-_D_F_L-_B_D2_R2_B-_D2_R2_F_L2_B_F2_D2_B2_L


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jun 22, 2018)

Patrick Ponce 2.99 PB

R B2 R' B2 L' D B R B L U' B2 U R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2

z' // inspection
F' D' F' R U R' D' // X-Cross
y2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L' U L // 3rd pair
R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U' L' U R' U' L // OLL(CP)

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R_B2_..._//_4th_pair
U-_R_U-_L-_U_R-_U-_L_//_OLL(CP)


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 22, 2018)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> Patrick Ponce 2.99 PB
> 
> R B2 R' B2 L' D B R B L U' B2 U R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2
> 
> ...


is there a video?


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 22, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> is there a video?


no


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jun 23, 2018)

3.78 Seung Hyuk Nahm Unofficial 3x3

D' F2 U B2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U' L D' B F2 D' U' F D U' B2

z y2 // inspection
U' R' U' r2' F' r u' // cross 
U' R' U R // 1st pair
U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 2st pair
y2 U R U' R2' U2' R U R' U2' R // 3th pair & 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL 

https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=z_y2_//...U_F2_L2_R2_D2_F2_U-_L_D-_B_F2_D-_U-_F_D_U-_B2


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 3, 2018)

Feliks Zemdegs - 32.38 megaminx single (unofficial)

Scramble:
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
(scramble ends with red top, pink front)

note:
dL and dR are the faces on the front; dbL, dbR and dB are the faces on the back.
Rotations use WCA square bracket notation.

[r2'] // inspection (yellow top, white front)
dL bL' dR U U (R' [l]) [u'] dR' // white star
// F2L (orange top, purple front)
R' U R [f] (R [u']) U' R U2 R' // green-purple slot
U' U' R' U' R U R2' U' U' (R2 [r']) // yellow-purple slot
U' [r] U [u'] R U2 R U' (R2' [r]) // red-green slot
(U [f]) U' U' R U R' U ([l] [u']) R U2 F U' F' // blue-yellow slot
U [f'] U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // red-blue slot
// yellow S2L (pink top, blue front)
[u'] U' R' F R dL // yellow star
([u'] [f]) [f] [f'] U U R' [f'] R' R R' U' R // blue-light green slot
[f] [u'] [r] U' R U R' U R L' U (L [f']) // orange-purple slot
U' R U' R' // light green-orange slot
// purple S2L (grey top, orange front)
[u'] F' U' R' R R' F R // purple-light blue edge
U' [u'] U' R' U R R2 U' R2' // green-light blue slot
R R' U R' U R U' R' U' R // orange-light blue slot
// green S2L (grey top, cream front)
F // green-cream edge
U' U' R U R' (U [u']) R' U' R // light blue-cream slot
[r] R U R' U' R U R' // red-cream slot
// second-last face (pink top, red front)
U // red-pink edge
[r'] [u'] R' U' R R U2 R U' R2' // blue-pink slot
U R' U' R U' R' U R // cream-pink slot
U R U' R' U U R U' U' R' U [u'] R' U' R // light green-pink slot
// last layer (grey top, orange front)
U' U' F U R U' U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // OLL
U' (R L) U2 L' U (L R') U' R U2 L' U2 R' // EP
U [u'] R' dR' R U2 R' dR R U2 R' dR' R U R' dR R // CP

(I regret everything)


----------



## Loser (Jul 3, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> (I regret everything)


Never actually seen a reconstructed mega solve lol. Has brest been one-uped?


----------



## whatshisbucket (Jul 3, 2018)

I haven't seen one either, although @xyzzy you might want to check the scramble in the video as the scramble Feliks has at the end is not the same one you have listed (likely due to a misscramble).

Also that was 196 ETM/32.38s=6.05 ETPS


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 4, 2018)

whatshisbucket said:


> I haven't seen one either, although @xyzzy you might want to check the scramble in the video as the scramble Feliks has at the end is not the same one you have listed (likely due to a misscramble).


Oh, trust me, I've spent _a lot_ of time checking the scramble. I'm pretty sure Feliks misscrambled (usually after a D-- there will only be U'); if you're used to scrambling megaminx accurately, you might have mentally autocorrected the D-- U to D-- U'.

Edit: I was wrong about the misscrambling! qqtimer (the timer Feliks used) actually generates scrambles where the direction of the U move is independent of the preceding move. However, csTimer's and TNoodle's megaminx scrambles have the U in the same direction as the preceding move.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Jul 4, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Oh, trust me, I've spent _a lot_ of time checking the scramble. I'm pretty sure Feliks misscrambled (usually after a D-- there will only be U'); if you're used to scrambling megaminx accurately, you might have mentally autocorrected the D-- U to D-- U'.


Wow I completely missed that all three or so times I did the scramble. This is what I get for practicing mega too much. Sorry about that.


----------



## Loser (Jul 4, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> (usually after a D-- there will only be U')


Interesting, never knew that. Why is this?


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 4, 2018)

Loser said:


> Interesting, never knew that. Why is this?


D-- U' is the same as U2 y2', so it's still a 2/5 turn. D-- U would cancel into U' y2, which is only a 1/5 turn. 2/5 turns tend to mix up the puzzle pieces more efficiently.


Spoiler



The actual reason is probably something more like "that's what Stefan Pochmann coded back in the day, and nobody bothered to change it".


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 4, 2018)

Reconstruction of Max Park 4.68 OH Misscramble.
Here's the video.


Tommy Kiprillis said:


> Scramble: L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 D R2 F2 B' L' F L' R2 U B2 L2 F' R2
> Inspection: x'
> Cross: D L U' Rw'
> F2L#1: y R U' R'
> ...


Credit to Tommy Kiprillis for the reconstruction.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jul 5, 2018)

Speaking of unusual events to reconstruct, I reconstructed my square-1 pb (super-lucky 32.76 - I'm still a beginner):

Scramble:

(3,2)/(-3,6)/(0,-3)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/
(3,-2)/(0,-3)/(-2,0)/(-3,-1)/(5,-4)​
Solution:

(0,-2)/(-2,0)/(-3,0)/(-3,0)/ cubeshape
(1,0)/ corner orientation
(0,6)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-3,0)/ edge orientation
(-1,0)/(3,-3)/(0,3)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/ permute yellow corners
/(6,6)/ switch layers
(-1,-5)/(3,-3)/(0,3)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/ permute white corners
(0,6) AUD (EP skip)​


----------



## Elo13 (Jul 7, 2018)

So I got my first sub-20 feet single, but I can't reconstruct it

19.48 U' L' F2 D F' U' L' B U R' F2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D R2 D'

I know I started with z2 u' R2 B' U2 R'
I remember noticing the blue red pair but I don't remember how I did it
I'm pretty sure the solve ended in L' U2 R U R' U2 L into PLL skip (possibly no AUF?)

Could someone help me reconstruct? I would really appreciate it


----------



## Loser (Jul 8, 2018)

Just got a 3x3 pb single and am struggling to reconstruct. 

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-8
single: 6.779

Time List:
1. 6.779 F2 U B' R B' U B D2 F' R' D2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U2 L2 U L2 D

Pretty sure i started off with z2 U R' F R D F' but I'm not positive. I assume I took the three move pair from there but idk. I know I ended with sexy sledge into either U or U' auf. Any help on this would be great


----------



## Brest (Jul 22, 2018)

*Cornelius Dieckmann* 4.83 3x3 NR Single - WCA European Championship 2018



Spoiler: Video










F2 R F2 L' D2 R2 D2 U L' D2 U2 R' F2 L2 B L D R2 F

y x2 // inspection
L D' F L R2 D // cross
y' U y' R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
R U R2' U2' R // 2nd pair
y' R U2' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U F' U' F U R U' R' // 4th pair / OLS
U' // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net
cubesolv.es/5342

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.83	31	6.42	34	7.04	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.68	30	6.41	33	7.05		F2L/Total	96.9%	96.8%	97.1%
LL	0.15	1	6.67	1	6.67		LL/Total	3.1%	3.2%	2.9%

Cross+1	2.40	12	5.00	14	5.83		Cross+1/F2L	51.3%	40.0%	42.4%
OLS	0.92	9	9.78	9	9.78		OLS/Total	19.0%	29.0%	26.5%
```


----------



## Loser (Jul 22, 2018)

@Brest 
48 cubes will soon have your name on them once a video goes up...


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jul 24, 2018)

I just reconstructed my OH pb (roux)
18.07 First sub 20!!!!!
Here


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jul 27, 2018)

Jayden Mcneill 4.97 official world record fail 

L2 U L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 B R2 F' L2 D' L B' U2

x' z2 //inspection
F D R2' F' R //x- cross
y U' R' U R //pair 2
L U L' U L U L' //pair 3
y' R' U R // pair 4
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL 
U2 // missed AUF
// he dropped the cube
U' // AUF

https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=x-_z2__...U_L2_D_F2_D-_F2_R2_D_L2_B_R2_F-_L2_D-_L_B-_U2


----------



## Dancing Jules (Aug 31, 2018)

I have another insane squan pb - 17.54 when I average around 46.

Scramble
(-2, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / 
(5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)

Solution:
(-4, 6) / (3, 2) / (-3, -3) / ______________ cubeshape
(4, 6) / ___________________________________ corner orientation
/ (-1, -1) / (-5, 4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / ___ edge orientation
~~~~~ panic ~~~~~
/ (6, 0) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) ________________ slice flip

PBL skip. Lol.


----------



## Elo13 (Sep 3, 2018)

I will reconstruct this at some point if I find time for it, but I thought I'd post it here if someone else wanted to do it. I would really appreciate it!

This was done in the first round of Ark 2018 btw


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 3, 2018)

Really good fullstep 3x3 solve.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-3
single: 6.289

Time List:
1. 6.289 R2 F2 R' F2 D' R2 U L U2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 B' L2

y2 //Inspection
D' F2 R' D //XCross
U R' U2 R U R' U' R //2nd Pair
U' R U R' L U' L' //3rd Pair
U2 R U' R' //4th Pair
U' F R U R' U' F' //OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 //PLL

49 ETM / 6.289 = 7.8 tps

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_F2...-_F_R_F-_U2_//PLL
//49_ETM_/_6.289_=_7.8_tps


----------



## OriginalUsername (Sep 11, 2018)

Feliks Zemdegs 3.79 (Unofficial)






Solve at 1:20

F2 U' F2 D' B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U2 R D L' R' B' L' F L D2 U2

x// Inspection
R' D2 R D R D2// X-Cross
R' U R// 2nd Pair
U2 R U2 R' d R' U' R// 3rd Pair
U L' U L y' R U R'// 4th Pair
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R U'// LL

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F2_U-_F2_D-_B2_D-_L2_U_R2_F2_U2_R_D_L-_R-_B-_L-_F_L_D2_U2_&alg=x R-_D2_R_D_R_D2//_X&#45;Cross R-_U_R//_2nd_Pair U2_R_U2_R-_d_R-_U-_R//_3rd_Pair U_L-_U_L_y-_R_U_R-//_4th_Pair U-_F-_r_U_R-_U-_r-_F_R_U-//_LL&title=Feliks Zemdegs Unofficial 3.79


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 11, 2018)

And all he does is give a simple thumbs up... Bastard.

Did anyone else notice the Clock on the desk?


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 14, 2018)

Max Park 3x3 NAR 4.40

R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U' L2 F R D2 U L' B L' U2 F' U'

y' // inspection
R2 U' D R' L F' // X-cross
L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R' U R // 3rd pair
U (U R U' R')3 // 4th pair
U' (F R U' R' U' R U R' F') // OLL
U' (R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R) U // PLL


----------



## Toothcraver55 (Sep 28, 2018)

I just got a 10.28 PB single on 3x3, but can't for the life of me figure out the reconstruction. The scramble is L D2 R2 F2 R B2 L F2 L B2 U2 D F D2 L2 U2 B' R2 D B2, it has a white cross, pi (22) for OLL and a PLL skip. If anyone could help me by figuring this out that would be appreciated.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 28, 2018)

Toothcraver55 said:


> I just got a 10.28 PB single on 3x3, but can't for the life of me figure out the reconstruction. The scramble is L D2 R2 F2 R B2 L F2 L B2 U2 D F D2 L2 U2 B' R2 D B2, it has a white cross, pi (22) for OLL and a PLL skip. If anyone could help me by figuring this out that would be appreciated.


It's almost impossible to reconstruct a solve with that little information given. The cross and first pair are kinda obvious here, but how the remaining pairs are done is completely dependent on your personal style of F2L (as in, almost every case that comes up in any order you solve the three remaining pairs has lots of different solutions that people use), so you're pretty much the only person who has any real chance of reconstructing the solve.

If there are only 16-18 missing moves, Cube Explorer can be used to fill in the blanks, but here, none of the short solutions Cube Explorer found seem to be "human-like", e.g.
/* Scramble */
L D2 R2 F2 R B2 L F2 L B2 U2 D F D2 L2 U2 B' R2 D B2

/* Solve */
x2
U' F' L2 R U R // xcross
U' L2 F D2 R' D2 F D2 R L U2 L' D' F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 // magic
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 // OLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 1, 2018)

recon of 20.28 feet ER

F2 D L2 F2 D R' B2 L R D' F' U2 R2 U B' F2 R'

R F L y' R U' R' u' //2x2x2
y' U R' F U' R U R' F R2 F' //Cross+F2L-2
y' U R U R' U2 R U R' //F2L-3
y U R U R' //F2L-4
F R U' R' U' R U R' F U L R' F2 R L' U F2 /OLL cancelled into PLL

49/20.28=2.42 qTPS

view at: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F2_D_...F2_R_L-_U_F2&title=20.28 Feet European Record


----------



## Kchiuk (Oct 1, 2018)

My new PB. 

2.76
L' B R2 D' L' U2 D' F B2 L' D' F2 U R2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 B2 U

x2 D R' F U' L2 //cross
L' U L //2nd pair
Dw R' U' R //3rd pair
U2 y L U L' //4th pair

16 moves, 5.79 tps

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L-_B_...2
L-_U_L
Dw_R-_U-_R
U2_y_L_U_L-&view=playback

PS: video about this solve is on my channel (but, sorry, in Russian).


----------



## Loser (Oct 1, 2018)

Kchiuk said:


> My new PB.
> 
> 2.76
> L' B R2 D' L' U2 D' F B2 L' D' F2 U R2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 B2 U
> ...


This is the fakest thing I have ever seen lol


----------



## Kchiuk (Oct 1, 2018)

Loser said:


> This is the fakest thing I have ever seen lol


still don't believe too.


----------



## Loser (Oct 1, 2018)

Kchiuk said:


> still don't believe too.


It's literally an easy cross then 3 move pairs then ll skip this seems like what a noob would fake a week into cubing


----------



## Kchiuk (Oct 1, 2018)

Loser said:


> It's literally an easy cross then 3 move pairs then ll skip this seems like what a noob would fake a week into cubing


agree
I had a lot of lucky scrambles in 6 years, but this is the first time


----------



## huytton (Oct 2, 2018)

Could anyone do at least one Blindfold reconstruction of
*Shivam Bansal Official Multiblind World Record: 48/48 Cubes in 59:48!*


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 11, 2018)

Brest isn't the only madman around here.

(actually edge pairing is going to be hell to reconstruct from the poor-quality video and no scramble, rip me)

edit: The edge pairing part is impossible to reconstruct, I swear. I've been frame-stepping through the video for like a whole hour and I can't even get the first fifteen moves correct. :V The following reconstruction is only for the centres (and I've double-checked it):

Feliks Zemdegs - 1:53.62 OcR single @ Australian Nationals 2018, 7×7×7 final (solve 3)

/* Scramble */
3Lw' B2 Fw U Bw 3Bw D2 Lw2 3Lw Rw' R' D2 Fw B' Lw L2 3Uw Uw R' Lw2 Bw 3Lw' Fw' U' D 3Dw Uw' 3Uw2 R' 3Uw Dw Uw Fw 3Fw2 U' Rw2 Dw' L' Uw2 3Dw2 D' B 3Rw2 Rw' F2 Rw2 R2 Lw2 Uw 3Uw Bw2 3Uw' 3Lw' Bw2 3Lw2 Dw' Uw 3Lw 3Dw2 Uw' L2 Fw' U L2 3Uw' 3Lw Rw 3Rw U Uw2 F Fw' Bw' 3Uw' 3Fw' L' 3Dw2 Fw2 Bw2 F' R' U' 3Bw' U' Dw Rw B2 Lw' F2 3Bw B2 3Fw Bw2 3Uw' 3Dw' 3Lw 3Dw' F' Rw' 3Lw // misscramble

/* Solve */
y2 // inspection
// yellow
3r U 3r' F 3r2 r2' 3r U 3r' // bar
z' y' U' 3r U 3r' U' 3r U 4l' // bar
5l z' U' U' F U' r U r' U x' r' // bar
z' z U' 5l' U 5l (y z') 3l' 4l U x' U' 3r r' 3u // bar
F' 3r r' y' U 4r 3r' U 3l' 4l x' L u' x' r // bar
// white
x' U 3l' U' 3l U y' 4r' U' 4r y' U' U' x U 3r' U' 3r U 3r' U' 3r // 3x3
(U y') 3r U 3r' y' U' U' r' F r // 3x4
(y' x') 5l U 4l z' U' r U (r' z) // 3x5
x' U U' l' 3l z' U 5l' U U r // bar
6d' x' U' 3l' 4l U' 4l' 5l U U z' d r U2 (r' z) // bar
// green
4r U 4r' // bar
F' 3l' U' 3r U' 3r' 3r U' 3r' U r U' r' U' U' x' 5l' U 3l // bar
l' 3r' U' U' 3r 4r' U 4r r' l' x' x' 5r2 U l // bar
3r U 3r' U' r U r' U' (U' x') x' x U' 3r' F' x' U' 3r' // bar
F' U' 3r U U 4l' U' r' U' F 3r U 3r' U r U' r' U' r U' r2' // bar
// orange
x U 3r' 3r 3r' U' 3r x' F' x' 3r U' 3r' // bar
U U' F F F r U r' 3r2 U' U' 3r2' // bar
U' r U r' U' U' r U 5l' (3r' 4l') U U // bar
4l U' U' 3r U' 4r' U' 4r r' U r U' r' U' r U r' U' r U' r' F F // bar
r2 U' r' x' U' 3l' U U 3l U' U' r F' r U r2' // bar
// blue, red
F U 5r U' 5r' F U' 3r U' 3r' r' F' r // 2x5
r U r' U 5l' U U 5l // bar
3r U' U' 3r' U 3r U 3r' r U' U' r' U U r U' r' U' r U r' 3r U' U' 3r' // bar
r U' r' 4r 3r' U2 3l' 4l U' r U' U' r' // 4/5 bar
U' r U r' 3r U' r' U 4l' 5l // commutator

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Loser (Oct 11, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Brest isn't the only madman around here.
> 
> (actually edge pairing is going to be hell to reconstruct from the poor-quality video and no scramble, rip me)


Max 1:47?


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 11, 2018)

Loser said:


> Max 1:47?


Feliks's OcR single.

(I gave up; the partial reconstruction (up to the centres) has been edited into my previous post.)


----------



## CLL Smooth (Oct 26, 2018)

Kchiuk said:


> still don't believe too.


I don’t think it counts if you’re not eating a sandwich with the other hand


----------



## Kchiuk (Oct 31, 2018)

CLL Smooth said:


> I don’t think it counts if you’re not eating a sandwich with the other hand



it's two hands


----------



## Loser (Oct 31, 2018)

Kchiuk said:


> it's two hands


it's fake
there's a reason it isn't on the uwr page


----------



## Brest (Nov 12, 2018)

*Max Park* - 3.98 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video










F2 D L2 D R2 F' U B2 F R2 F U R2 D R B' F2 L'

U' r' R D D r U' r' (D' U') // Xcross
R' U' R U L' U L // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' y U R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U U r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r U // OLL(CP)
View at alg.cubing.net
http://www.cubesolv.es/5345

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    3.98    42    10.55    45    11.31

F2L    2.61    31    11.88    33    12.64
LL    1.37    11    8.03    12    8.76

Cross+1    0.97    9    9.28    9    9.28
OLS    1.60    18    11.25    19    11.88
```


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 14, 2018)

Would someone be so kind as to reconstruct my average please?


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Nov 15, 2018)

Elian Beguec - 5.12 French NR Single (Nantes Open 2018)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve



/* Scramble */
R D B' U F L2 B' L' U2 L F D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 L2 D2

/* Solve */
x2 y // Inspection
D L R' F R // Cross
y' R U' R' U R U R' // Pair 1
U R' U' R y' U' L U L' // Pair 2
y' U' R U R' // Pair 3
y y U L F' L' F // Pair 4
R U' L' U R' U' L U // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

37 STM, 5.12 Seconds = 7.23 TPS


----------



## stormtrooper (Nov 17, 2018)

Vincent Wong 4.88 Unofficial Roux Single
Video: 




Reconstruction:

Scramble: D' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U R F' L2 D2 L U' R2 D2 R U'

inspection: y'
Square: r' U' r' x U'
1st Block: D' x'
2nd Square: R2' U R U' U' r U' R2'
2nd Block: U' R U' R' U' r
CLL: R U' r' F R' F' r
EP: U M U' M' U

TPS: 6.35

Thank me later.


----------



## stormtrooper (Nov 22, 2018)

Cornelius Dieckmann 3x3x3 7.96 Single NR

Video: 




Reconstruction:
D' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 R' U' B' L' U' R2 U B2 D' L' R

y2 // inspection
U' L' R U' x2 F R2 D' // cross
y' U' R U' R2' U' R // 1st pair
d R' U' R U2 R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U R' y' R U R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U' R // last pair
R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLLCP

Add this to cubesolv.es.


----------



## Brest (Dec 7, 2018)

*Weston-super-Mare Open 2018*

*Feliks Zemdegs* - 1st place


Spoiler: 6.17 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



















Spoiler: 1st solve



U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' U' F' L' R B2 F' R' D' L' D

x2 y // inspection
R2 (U' D) R' D R2 R' R U' (U' D) // cross
L' U L // 1st pair
y R' U2' R2 U R' // 2nd pair
U R' U R L' U L // 3rd pair
d' R U' R2' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U' R' U' F' U F // OLL
U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    5.59    52    9.30    56    10.02

F2L    3.32    30    9.04    33    9.94
LL    2.27    22    9.69    23    10.13

Cross+1    1.56    12    7.69    13    8.33
OLS    1.40    13    9.29    14    10.00
PLL    1.36    16    11.76    16    11.76
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 U D2 R U' D L2 U R2 U B2 U' L2

y' x' // inspection
r' R2 F R' // cross
U R' U2' R L' U L // 1st pair
y U' R U R' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R' y U' R U R' L' U L // 3rd pair
R' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    6.40    63    9.84    66    10.31

F2L    4.24    35    8.25    38    8.96
LL    2.16    28    12.96    28    12.96

Cross+1    1.28    10    7.81    11    8.59
OLS    2.44    17    6.97    17    6.97
PLL    0.96    17    17.71    17    17.71
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R B2 R2 U R' F' D2 F U R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 D F2

z // inspection
D' R2 D R2' // cross
U R U' R' y R U' R' // 1st pair
L' U' L // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // EO
R U' U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' U' R D R' U' U' R D' R2' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    5.33    53    9.94    58    10.88

F2L    2.84    30    10.56    32    11.27
LL    2.49    23    9.24    26    10.44

Cross+1    1.32    11    8.33    12    9.09
EOLS    1.16    14    12.07    14    12.07
ZBLL    1.40    17    12.14    20    14.29
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



z2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' F2 L2 F L R' U2 B D B' U R2 D U L'

y x2 // inspection
r' R D R D' // cross
U' R' U R L' U L // 1st pair
U' U' L U' L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
F' U' F U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U R // 4th pair
U U (M' R') U' R U' R' U2 R U' r' R // OLL
U' U' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    6.52    57    8.74    64    9.82

F2L    2.96    29    9.80    32    10.81
LL    3.56    28    7.87    32    8.99

Cross+1    1.20    10    8.33    12    10.00
OLS    1.56    15    9.62    16    10.26
PLL    1.04    15    14.42    15    14.42
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



L2 F2 D B2 D B2 F2 R F U2 L U' B R B R B2 L

x y // inspection
U' (r' L') D' R' D2 R // cross
y R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
F' U' F U' R U R' U' y' R U2' R' U' R U R2' // 3rd pair
U' R (U R' U' R)2 // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U F' U F R // OLL
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R l) U U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    8.56    63    7.36    66    7.71

F2L    4.72    42    8.90    44    9.32
LL    3.84    21    5.47    22    5.73

Cross+1    1.84    9    4.89    10    5.43
OLS    2.04    20    9.80    20    9.80
PLL    0.64    9    14.06    9    14.06
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    6.17    57    9.29    62    10.05

F2L    3.51    31    8.94    34    9.79
LL    2.66    26    9.76    28    10.39

Cross+1    1.35    11    7.92    12    8.91
OLS    1.80    15    8.33    16    8.70
PLL    1.12    16    14.29    16    14.29
```


```
Mean (5/5)

Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    6.48    58    8.89    62    9.57

F2L    3.62    33    9.18    36    9.90
LL    2.86    24    8.52    26    9.15

Cross+1    1.44    10    7.22    12    8.06
OLS    1.72    16    9.19    16    9.42
PLL    1.08    15    13.70    15    14.26
```


```
Best from each field

Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    5.33    52    9.94    56    10.88

F2L    2.84    29    10.56    32    11.27
LL    2.16    21    12.96    22    12.96

Cross+1    1.20    9    8.33    10    10.00
OLS    1.16    13    12.07    14    12.07
PLL    0.64    9    17.71    9    17.71
```







*Sebastian Weyer* - 2nd place


Spoiler: 6.64 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' U' F' L' R B2 F' R' D' L' D

x2 y // inspection
R' U R' F F D' U' D' R D // cross
U2 L' U L // 1st pair
y U R U R' // 2nd pair
U2 U' U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U' (L r) U' r' F // 4th pair
U2 U U' F' (L' U' L U)2 y' R // OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    8.29    63    7.60    69    8.32

F2L    4.90    35    7.14    39    7.96
LL    3.39    28    8.26    30    8.85

Cross+1    2.47    12    4.86    14    5.67
OLS    2.50    18    7.20    20    8.00
PLL    1.16    15    12.93    15    12.93
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 U D2 R U' D L2 U R2 U B2 U' L2

x' // inspection
U' R' U r' D2' L U' F' // cross
y' U2 L' U L // 1st pair
U2 U' R U' R' U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U R' y U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U' x R' U R' D2' R U' U U' R' D2' (l R) U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    6.91    57    8.25    62    8.97

F2L    4.31    37    8.58    41    9.51
LL    2.60    20    7.69    21    8.08

Cross+1    1.94    12    6.19    13    6.70
OLS    1.61    15    9.32    17    10.56
PLL    1.10    11    10.00    11    10.00
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R B2 R2 U R' F' D2 F U R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 D F2

x2 // inspection
D2' R' F' // cross
U R' U' R // 1st pair
R R' U R U R' y' L' U L // 2nd pair
U2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' R U R R' R U' R' // OLL
U' R2 u R' U R' U' R D' F2 L' U L U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    5.87    53    9.03    56    9.54

F2L    3.21    27    8.41    29    9.03
LL    2.66    26    9.77    27    10.15

Cross+1    1.07    7    6.54    7    6.54
OLS    1.93    19    9.84    21    10.88
PLL    1.10    12    10.91    12    10.91
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U2 R2 D2 R2 B' F2 L2 F L R' U2 B D B' U R2 D U L'

x2 // inspection
R' (F B') R // cross
D R U' R' D' // 1st pair
y y' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R' U R U' R U R2' // 3rd pair
U' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r' R2 U R' U R U' U' R' U M' // OLL
U' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' L U L' U2 R U' L // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    6.54    54    8.26    61    9.33

F2L    3.54    29    8.19    33    9.32
LL    3.00    25    8.33    28    9.33

Cross+1    1.03    8    7.77    8    7.77
OLS    1.67    17    10.18    19    11.38
PLL    1.23    13    10.57    14    11.38
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



L2 F2 D B2 D B2 F2 R F U2 L U' B R B R B2 L

x2 // inspection
R2' F' U' L F' D' U R // cross
U' F U' F' // 1st pair
U R U R' U L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U R2' F2 R U2 R U' R' R U' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    6.46    63    9.75    65    10.06

F2L    3.81    35    9.19    37    9.71
LL    2.65    28    10.57    28    10.57

Cross+1    1.67    11    6.59    12    7.19
OLS    1.26    16    12.70    17    13.49
PLL    1.34    20    14.93    20    14.93
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    6.64    58    8.74    63    9.44

F2L    3.89    34    8.66    37    9.52
LL    2.75    24    8.85    26    9.33

Cross+1    1.55    10    6.68    11    7.11
OLS    1.51    16    10.57    18    11.67
PLL    1.22    15    11.99    15    12.26
```


```
Mean (5/5)

Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    6.81    58    8.51    63    9.19

F2L    3.95    33    8.24    36    9.05
LL    2.86    25    8.88    27    9.37

Cross+1    1.64    10    6.11    11    6.60
OLS    1.79    17    9.48    19    10.48
PLL    1.19    14    11.97    14    12.14
```


```
Best from each field

Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    5.87    53    9.75    56    10.06

F2L    3.21    27    9.19    29    9.71
LL    2.60    20    10.57    21    10.57

Cross+1    1.03    7    7.77    7    7.77
OLS    1.26    15    12.70    17    13.49
PLL    1.10    11    14.93    11    14.93
```







*Philipp Weyer* - 3rd place


Spoiler: 6.77 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video



















Spoiler: 1st solve



U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' U' F' L' R B2 F' R' D' L' D

y' x' // inspection
R U' l D R' D R2 D // cross
U y' R U' R' // 1st pair
U R U' U' R2' U' R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U2 L2 U L' y' U y' U' R2 U' R' U R2 // 3rd pair
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U' B U' B' (R' l') // OLL
R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    7.22    61    8.45    65    9.00

F2L    4.80    41    8.54    45    9.38
LL    2.42    20    8.26    20    8.26

Cross+1    1.64    12    7.32    13    7.93
OLS    1.84    19    10.33    19    10.33
PLL    0.84    9    10.71    9    10.71
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 U D2 R U' D L2 U R2 U B2 U' L2

y x' // inspection
R' (U' D') l D2' R' // partial cross
y' U R2 U' R' // Xcross
U L' U' L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
y U R' U' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    6.53    58    8.88    61    9.34

F2L    4.52    32    7.08    35    7.74
LL    2.01    26    12.94    26    12.94

Cross+1    1.44    10    6.94    10    6.94
OLS    2.04    18    8.82    19    9.31
PLL    0.80    14    17.50    14    17.50
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R B2 R2 U R' F' D2 F U R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 D F2

x2 // inspection
D2' R' F' // cross
U R' U' R // 1st pair
R R' U R U R' y' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y R U' U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U r U R' U' L' l U R U' R' // OLL
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (D' U') U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    5.10    54    10.59    58    11.37

F2L    2.86    28    9.79    31    10.84
LL    2.24    26    11.61    27    12.05

Cross+1    0.94    7    7.45    7    7.45
OLS    1.68    18    10.71    20    11.90
PLL    0.92    15    16.30    14    15.22
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U2 R2 D2 R2 B' F2 L2 F L R' U2 B D B' U R2 D U L'

y' x // inspection
D' r R' F // cross
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
(U' L U L')3 // 2nd pair
y' U' R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R' U R U R' U2 R // 4th pair
U' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R' U R' U' R3 U' R' U R U R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    6.57    68    10.35    72    10.96

F2L    3.76    41    10.90    45    11.97
LL    2.81    27    9.61    27    9.61

Cross+1    1.40    14    10.00    15    10.71
OLS    2.64    22    8.33    23    8.71
PLL    0.72    11    15.28    11    15.28
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



L2 F2 D B2 D B2 F2 R F U2 L U' B R B R B2 L

x2 // inspection
R2' F' U' L F' D' U R // cross
U' F U' F' // 1st pair
R U' R' U' L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R2 // 3rd pair
U' U' R' U R U R' U2 R U' U' R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' R U' U U' R U R U R U' R' U' R U' R (z) z' R' R U' U R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    7.87    69    8.77    73    9.28

F2L    3.96    36    9.09    39    9.85
LL    3.91    33    8.44    34    8.70

Cross+1    1.80    11    6.11    12    6.67
OLS    1.72    19    11.05    21    12.21
PLL    2.88    22    7.64    23    7.99
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    6.77    62    9.20    66    9.74

F2L    4.36    38    8.72    42    9.56
LL    2.41    24    10.08    24    10.08

Cross+1    1.49    12    8.04    13    8.48
OLS    2.17    20    9.05    20    9.36
PLL    0.79    11    14.41    11    14.41
```


```
Mean (5/5)

Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    6.66    62    9.31    66    9.88

F2L    3.98    36    8.94    39    9.80
LL    2.68    26    9.86    27    10.01

Cross+1    1.44    11    7.48    11    7.89
OLS    1.98    19    9.68    20    10.28
PLL    1.23    14    11.53    14    11.53
```


```
Best from each field

Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    5.10    54    10.59    58    11.37

F2L    2.86    28    10.90    31    11.97
LL    2.01    20    12.94    20    12.94

Cross+1    0.94    7    10.00    7    10.71
OLS    1.68    18    11.05    19    12.21
PLL    0.72    9    17.50    9    17.50
```









Spoiler: Bonus 7.66 single






Spoiler: Video








starting at 4:57




U2 L2 U R' B R' F2 U' L D' F2 D L R2 F2 U' L' 

x2 y // inspection
R' D R D2' R' D R' // cross
y L' U L U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R' U R U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R2' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' R U' U' R' U2 R // 4th pair
F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLL
R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    7.66    68    8.88    71    9.27

F2L    4.76    43    9.03    46    9.66
LL    2.90    25    8.62    25    8.62

Cross+1    2.40    18    7.50    19    7.92
OLS    2.52    20    7.94    21    8.33
PLL    1.16    15    12.93    15    12.93
```




*Rob Yau*


Spoiler: 7.79 3x3 single






Spoiler: Video








starting at 5:15




R B2 R2 U R' F' D2 F U R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 D F2

x // inspection
U2 l' U l // cross
(x' y') U R U' R' // 1st pair
U' R' U R L' U L // 2nd pair
y R' U R y L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U2 y L' U' L // 4th pair
L' U' L U' L' U2 L F' L' U' L U F // OLL
L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    7.79    53    6.80    58    7.45

F2L    4.56    28    6.14    33    7.24
LL    3.23    25    7.74    25    7.74

Cross+1    1.36    8    5.88    9    6.62
OLS    2.28    21    9.21    22    9.65
PLL    1.20    11    9.17    11    9.17
```




*Ainesh Sevellaraja*


Spoiler: 8.82 3x3 av5






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' U' F' L' R B2 F' R' D' L' D

x2 y // inspection
R2 (U' D) R' D R2' D // cross
y y U2' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R' U2' R2 U R' // 2nd pair
d' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y d' R R' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U U R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLL(CP)
R2' U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    8.89    56    6.30    61    6.86

F2L    5.05    30    5.94    34    6.73
LL    3.84    26    6.77    27    7.03

Cross+1    2.63    10    3.80    12    4.56
OLS    3.79    25    6.60    27    7.12
PLL    0.92    11    11.96    11    11.96
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 U D2 R U' D L2 U R2 U B2 U' L2

x2 y // inspection
R2' F R' R U' R' U R' U2' R L' // Xcross
y' U R' U R U' y' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U U' U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U U2' r' R2 U R' U U' R R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    7.94    64    8.06    71    8.94

F2L    4.84    32    6.61    39    8.06
LL    3.10    32    10.32    32    10.32

Cross+1    1.71    10    5.85    11    6.43
OLS    2.42    21    8.68    23    9.50
PLL    0.91    14    15.38    14    15.38
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R B2 R2 U R' F' D2 F U R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 D F2

F2 R' D R // cross
y' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y2' U U U L' U L R' U R // 2nd pair
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' U2' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U U R U' R' R U' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL
U U R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    9.36    59    6.30    67    7.16

F2L    5.13    30    5.85    36    7.02
LL    4.23    29    6.86    31    7.33

Cross+1    1.46    8    5.48    9    6.16
OLS    2.58    21    8.14    23    8.91
PLL    1.25    15    12.00    15    12.00
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



U2 R2 D2 R2 B' F2 L2 F L R' U2 B D B' U R2 D U L'

x2 // inspection
R' (F B') R // cross
D R U' R' D' // 1st pair
u u' y U' L' U L y' U R' U R // 2nd pair
R' F R F' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U2' (U' R' U R)3 // 4th pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U L U L' (r L) U' L' U // OLL
x' U' U' R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    8.20    65    7.93    70    8.54

F2L    4.76    38    7.98    41    8.61
LL    3.44    27    7.85    29    8.43

Cross+1    1.21    8    6.61    8    6.61
OLS    2.71    27    9.96    28    10.33
PLL    1.12    12    10.71    12    10.71
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



L2 F2 D B2 D B2 F2 R F U2 L U' B R B R B2 L

y // inspection
R D R U' r U' x' D // cross
U' R U R' U2' R U R' d' U' R U R' // 1st pair
d' U' U' y U' R U R' U2' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R2 // 3rd pair
U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U r U2' R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    10.29    66    6.41    72    7.00

F2L    6.54    41    6.27    47    7.19
LL    3.75    25    6.67    25    6.67

Cross+1    2.79    19    6.81    21    7.53
OLS    1.58    14    8.86    14    8.86
PLL    2.09    14    6.70    14    6.70
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    8.82    60    6.81    66    7.49

F2L    4.98    33    6.56    37    7.43
LL    3.84    27    7.12    29    7.56

Cross+1    1.77    9    4.91    10    5.47
OLS    3.03    24    8.04    26    8.59
PLL    1.10    13    11.55    13    11.55
```


```
Mean (5/5)

Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    8.94    62    6.94    68    7.63

F2L    5.26    34    6.50    39    7.48
LL    3.67    28    7.57    29    7.84

Cross+1    1.96    11    5.61    12    6.22
OLS    2.62    22    8.26    23    8.79
PLL    1.26    13    10.49    13    10.49
```


```
Best from each field

Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    7.94    56    8.06    61    8.94

F2L    4.76    30    7.98    34    8.61
LL    3.10    25    10.32    25    10.32

Cross+1    1.21    8    6.81    8    7.53
OLS    1.58    14    9.96    14    10.33
PLL    0.91    11    15.38    11    15.38
```









Spoiler: 6.59 3x3 single






Spoiler: Video











U2 F B D2 R' F' B2 D2 B2 R' F' R2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 D2

R D R' D' R L // partial cross
R' U2' R y' D' D' // Xcross
R U R' U2' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' U' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U f R U R' U' (y x) R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R l) U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    6.59    55    8.35    60    9.10

F2L    3.83    32    8.36    35    9.14
LL    2.76    23    8.33    25    9.06

Cross+1    1.83    10    5.46    12    6.56
OLS    2.42    21    8.68    23    9.50
PLL    0.63    9    14.29    9    14.29
```


----------



## Frozen Cuber (Dec 19, 2018)

Can anyone help me reconstruct this solve? 
I remember starting with a yellow cross and ending up with a PLL skip from a T case OLL with bars. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 19, 2018)

Good job! I don't think that's enough information... could you try to reconstruct as much as you can remember?


----------



## Frozen Cuber (Dec 19, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Good job! I don't think that's enough information... could you try to reconstruct as much as you can remember?


Thanks I'll keep trying then...


----------



## Billabob (Dec 19, 2018)

Usually when people say they had an accidental xcross they mean their cross solution happens to solve a pair without them planning for it - but I just had an xxcross that was the result of a stupid mistake.

L U2 R U2 L2 D2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 D F2 L B2 F' L2 R' D' 

z' D L D2 F2 //whoops, that’s not a cross
R //preserve pair
U2 R U2 R //lolwhat
L' U L U' L' U' L //P3
y' U2 F' L F L' //block
U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2 U' L //P4
U' l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2' F //LL
Finished with tripod because of the FLFL block but the P4 case was terrible, so it was probably a bad idea... everything’s easier with hindsight though.


----------



## Brest (Dec 20, 2018)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - 5.91 3x3 av5 - Rijswijk Open 2018



Spoiler: Video

















Spoiler: 1st solve



L B2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 R B R B' L2 F U2 B' R D F'

x' y2 // inspection
R2 (U' D) L' D R' // cross
y' R U' R' // 1st pair
U' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' R U2' R' U U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5374

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    6.07    56    9.23    60    9.88

F2L    3.37    31    9.20    35    10.39
LL    2.70    25    9.26    25    9.26

Cross+1    1.34    8    5.97    9    6.72
OLS    1.37    17    12.41    17    12.41
PLL    1.36    15    11.03    15    11.03
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



L2 B2 F D2 B F' D2 R' U B R U' L2 B' F2 D2 F2 L

x2 // inspection
r' F2 R U' R u // Xcross
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U F R U' R' U' F' // 3rd pair
U U R U' R' y' // EO(CP)
U' R' U R // setup
U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R // WVLS
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5375

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    5.64    53    9.40    56    9.93

F2L    3.23    41    12.69    44    13.62
LL    2.41    12    4.98    12    4.98

Cross+1    0.86    6    6.98    6    6.98
OLS    1.70    20    11.76    22    12.94
PLL    0.80    11    13.75    11    13.75
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F' R2 F' D2 F U L F' R2 B R' B2 D' B' F

x' y' // inspection
R2' D' r U L D' // Xcross
R U R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' F R' F' R // 3rd pair
d' x' R U' R' U l' U R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U2' R' U2' R' F R U R U2' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5376

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    5.24    51    9.73    52    9.92

F2L    2.88    26    9.03    27    9.38
LL    2.36    25    10.59    25    10.59

Cross+1    1.08    6    5.56    6    5.56
OLS    1.40    16    11.43    17    12.14
PLL    1.07    15    14.02    15    14.02
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



L' R D2 F2 L D2 R' D2 B' R B2 F U' B D' B U2 R B

z y2 // inspection
D' r U2 R2' U' F2 D // Xcross
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U F R U' U' R' F' // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R U R' U2' R2 // 4th pair
U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5377

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps[/B]
Total    6.02    55    9.14    58    9.63

F2L    4.13    29    7.02    32    7.75
LL    1.89    26    13.76    26    13.76

Cross+1    1.13    7    6.19    7    6.19
OLS    1.57    14    8.92    15    9.55
PLL    1.03    18    17.48    18    17.48
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U L B' L2 F L' F' U R2 U L F2 R2 L2 B R2 F' D2 F' L2

x y2 // inspection
(U D) R D F R // cross
U' y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U U L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' U' L' U L U' F U' F' // missed pair
y U' R U2' R' U' R U' R2' F R F' U2 R' F R y' R' // 3rd pair (missed OLS)
d U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U' U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R U2' R' (z' x) (L z') D // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5378

```
Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    8.41    69    8.20    76    9.04

F2L    5.50    50    9.09    55    10.00
LL    2.91    19    6.53    21    7.22

Cross+1    1.23    10    8.13    10    8.13
OLS    2.16    8    3.70    9    4.17
ZBLL    0.96    15    15.62    15    15.62
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    5.91    55    9.25    58    9.81

F2L    3.58    34    9.41    37    10.34
LL    2.33    21    9.00    21    9.00

Cross+1    1.11    7    6.31    7    6.61
OLS    1.55    17    10.99    18    11.64
PLL    1.06    15    13.79    15    13.79
```


```
Mean (5/5)

Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total    6.28    57    9.05    60    9.62

F2L    3.82    35    9.26    39    10.10
LL    2.45    21    8.72    22    8.88

Cross+1    1.13    7    6.56    8    6.74
OLS    1.64    15    9.15    16    9.76
PLL    1.04    15    14.18    15    14.18
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps[/B]
Total    5.24    51    9.73    52    9.93

F2L    2.88    26    12.69    27    13.62
LL    1.89    12    13.76    12    13.76

Cross+1    0.86    6    8.13    6    8.13
OLS    1.37    8    12.41    9    12.94
PLL    0.80    11    17.48    11    17.48
```


----------



## stormtrooper (Dec 29, 2018)

(FORMER) WGC 2015 1.23 official 2x2 NR single Recontruction






Scramble: U2 R' F R U R' U' F' R U R
y // inspection
L' U' L // CLL layer
U // AUF

This solve had a last layer skip, The auf recognition was a bit slow, but still a good solve.

Edit: Ben Baron beat this with a 0.98 single.


----------



## Brest (Jan 14, 2019)

*Erik Johnson* - 9.25 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video










F' R2 B2 D L' B D2 B2 F' L' U2 R F U B' U' B F'

x2 y // inspection
F' U R2 U' L' // 2x2x2
z2 U R U' U2 R' r U2 // 2x2x3
(x' y') L' U L2 F' L' R U' R' y' // EO
R' U R2 U' R U' R' U R // square
U' R U' R' // ELS
U' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // CLS
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
http://www.cubesolv.es/5379

```
Step      Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total     9.25    57     6.16    62     6.70

F2L       7.37    43     5.83    48     6.51
LL        1.88    14     7.45    14     7.45

2x2x2     1.00    5      5.00    5      5.00
2x2x3     1.67    6      3.59    8      4.79
EO        1.63    7      4.29    10     6.13
Square    1.10    9      8.18    9      8.18
LS        1.97    16     8.12    16     8.12

PLL       0.96    14    14.58    14    14.58  (burst TPS)
```


----------



## stormtrooper (Jan 18, 2019)

This solve was very hard, nonetheless I finally got the solution. There were so much rotations which made this solve hard to reconstruct.

Salim Al Yahyaei - 16.24 NR Single.






Scramble: R' F2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 U B' R B2 R2 D2 B' U R D B

x' z2 // inspection
L U' x' y F2 x L U x' // cross
L' U' L U U L' U L U y' L U L' // 1st pair
U' U' y L U U L' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U y' U L' U' L U' y L U L' // 3rd pair
U' U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' F F' r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL

Would've been faster if Salim used half turns for U turns instead of doing U U.
Pls someone add this to reconstruction to cubesolv.es ASAP.

Also there is more reconstructions coming along the way.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 18, 2019)

stormtrooper said:


> Would've been faster if Salim used half turns for U turns instead of doing U U.


Haha, would you say that about Max Park too? I mean, it's a 16-second solve; there's a lot of room for improvement everywhere, not just in double flicks.

But anyway, good work on the reconstruction; the rotations in the cross sure look annoying.


----------



## stormtrooper (Jan 19, 2019)

The solve was a bit difficult to do, but I did this since I was bored. Anyway here is the reconstruction. This solve was part of his NR average.

Ivaylo Tanev - 7.37 NR Single (Former)






Scramble: R2 L B' U' D R' D2 B2 U2 B' R' U L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U L2 D

y' z2 // inspection
D' U F' U' L2 U' R u' R D // cross
R U' R' // 1st pair
R' U R y L U L' // 2nd pair
U R U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' l' U R U' R' U R U' x' R U R' U' R U R' // 1LLL
U // AUF

A funny thing about this guy is that this competed only in 3x3, and he has the NR single and average.
The solve was just overall fast and smooth, he had good lookahead, however the AUF recognition was a bit slow but still a good solve in general.

Now how do I add this to cubesolv.es, or how do I submit this to cubesolv.es?


----------



## Kchiuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Loser said:


> it's fake
> there's a reason it isn't on the uwr page


it's not fake. it's my real solve )
the reason why it is not on the uwr page - nobody added it there


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Jan 31, 2019)

Adhemar Mizushima - 7.18 and 7.51 3x3 Singles (Speed Challenge Santa Cruz 2019)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 7.18 Second Solve



/* Scramble */
R D' B' L2 B' D B2 R2 D L' B2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2

/* Solve */
x' y2 // Inspection
u' M2 u' M' U' r' B // Left Block + RF Block
R' U' U R' U' r' U' M' U' R // RB Pair 
U' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
M' M' M' U' M U M // EO
U' M' U2 M' // UL/UR
U' M U2 M U2 M2' // L4E

// View at alg.cubing.net

7.18 Seconds, 41 STM = 5.71 TPS





Spoiler: 7.51 Second Solve



/* Scramble */
R' B2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 L D2 U2 B L2 D' L B L F' D' B2 L2

/* Solve */
z // Inspection
u' U' B R F2 // Left Block
r2 U R U' RU2 R U' R' // RF Block
U' r' U' R // RB Pair
U' U' R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R // CMLL
U' M U M // EO
U' M' U2 M' // UL
U M2 U2 M2 // L4E

// View at alg.cubing.net

7.51 Seconds, 43 STM = 5.73 TPS


----------



## Billabob (Jan 31, 2019)

Just got a 10.84 with Tripod, my 3rd fastest solve and first 10 with that method. Still no sub-10 though!



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: R' D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U F2 L U B D' U2 R' D R'

y' l U' l' D F D' U2 F2 //xcross 
U L' U2 L //P2 
R' U R' F R F' R //P3 
U F' U F //block+P4
U2 R U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //LL



That's a 23 move F2L+block which is really low for me. I saw the xcross and free pair in inspection.


----------



## stormtrooper (Feb 3, 2019)

David Pantović - 12.99 NR Single (Former)

This took long but I managed to do it.






Scramble: B2 L D2 R F2 L' B2 U2 B2 L B U' F D' U2 L2 R D F' U'

y // inspection
R' D2' L U2' B2' // x-cross
U U y' U L' U2' L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' y L' U' L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
y U U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
f R U R' U' y L' L l' U' // EP
F' r U R' U' L' U l y y // CP
l U' R D2' R' U R D D R2 // CPLL

Could have been faster, if David would've did the EP doing f R U R' U' f' instead of doing f R U R' U' y L' L l'.
Edit: If only those horrible rotations in EP and CP would've been nonexistent, the solve would've flowed way better
Nonetheless, the solve was good.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 15, 2019)

(unofficial) 13.583 OH single!!! PB by about 7 seconds, complete with a forced OLL skip and a no-AUF PLL skip! Love my GAN356 X.

L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' B' L D' L B2 R' B2 D' F' D F

x2 // inspection
R D R D // cross (4/4)
R U R' U y' R' U' R // F2L-1 (7/11)
R U2 R' y' U' R U R' U R U R' // F2L-2 (11/22)
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L-3 (7/29)
U' y2 R U2 R' y U R U' L' U L R' // F2L-4 with edge control & winter variation (11/40)

40 moves HTM. Plus this was right after I mentioned an official LL skip I got to someone...


----------



## sigalig (Feb 16, 2019)

(This is kind of a crazy one, if this should be its own post someone let me know lol)

I'm not sure if this is the best place to put this or not, but I had plans for today that fell through and decided to instead take half of today to reconstruct the 53/56 mbld WB I did yesterday. Trying to give @Brest a run for his money! (Dw brest, I know reconstructing Mark's WR is still much harder than this given you only had the video to go off of, and you didn't have any extra knowledge from doing the solve yourself )

The scrambles are from weekly comp. I scrambled all in green front white top, and my solving orientation is orange front yellow top (standard color scheme)



Spoiler: 56 scrambles



*1. D R2 F' R2 D' F2 R F2 L2 B2 L F' U F' U2 F U2 D F' D2 U Rw2 Uw
2. F L2 D L2 F' R2 F' B' R U' B D' U B' D' B2 D2 L' U2 Fw' Uw2
3. B' L' B' R2 L' F2 U R2 B2 F R F2 B2 D2 B R F' L R' Fw Uw2
4. D B F R' F2 R U' B' F2 R' B2 L B2 D' R2 U L2 F' R' Fw Uw
5. B2 F' R' D' B' D' L' F' D' F B L R' U2 R2 D' F' U L' R2 B2 Rw Uw
6. L U2 F' U' L2 U2 F' R2 U B2 L2 U L' R2 U' F2 U2 D' L D U2 Fw Uw
7. F' L2 F B2 R B2 F2 L2 B U2 B D' F L' B F D' B' R2 Fw' Uw2
8. L' R B' L2 F2 R2 U R' B D2 B F' U2 B F2 R L D2 B2 L' Fw Uw2
9. B U2 B U' B2 D2 L' B L U2 F B2 L' U F' B R L2 F2 Rw Uw2
10. D' U' B2 R2 L2 F' D' L2 D2 L' B L' U D' L' D' F2 D B' Rw Uw
11. U2 F2 L' D' L' R F' L2 D' B U B2 F L U2 R2 D U' L' R2 Fw' Uw2
12. F' R2 B R B2 R U2 R' U2 B2 U B U2 D2 F2 D' U2 R2 F' Uw'
13. R2 L F2 U' B F' D2 R L2 D F L2 U L2 D' U2 F2 B' U Fw' Uw2
14. R F' D2 R F' R2 L F L R2 D' L' U' R' D2 B2 L' R' F R L Fw Uw2
15. D F2 R U' F2 L' B' D' U B R F2 R2 B' R2 F U2 B2 F2 R' U' Fw' Uw2
16. L2 U L2 F2 B' D' U2 B' U2 F2 B' R' D' F' L' D L2 U F B D2 Rw Uw
17. L' R' U R2 B2 U L2 R2 D' R2 D F L2 F2 L' F2 R L B2 F2 R2 Fw Uw2
18. F' L2 R' D' F' B' U B D B D L F2 L' D R' B U' R L' Uw2
19. B' L F2 U2 D2 L2 F2 R' L2 F2 B R' D B' F2 R2 D2 F' L2 D U2 Rw2
20. B' U' D R' U2 L B2 U B U2 R' F' R D2 F2 U' F2 U F' Rw2 Uw'
21. B' U2 R2 D' F' D R L' U2 L D' B2 L F U B2 L' R B' Rw Uw2
22. D2 F2 B2 U2 L' B U2 F' D' L' B F2 D' U2 B' R B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw
23. B' L B F2 U2 B' U2 B' L' R' F2 U B2 F2 D2 B D F B R' F2 Rw2 Uw2
24. F' B2 D' B R U' L' U2 F B2 R' U2 R D2 B' D2 U2 R' D2 Fw' Uw2
25. L U B' D R2 L B' D2 L' B R' D2 L' F' D L' B' F D' Rw2 Uw
26. U' L2 R' F D F2 R' D' B2 D' R' F' B R' L2 F' R F U2 F' R2 Fw Uw2
27. R F R' D F' L D F2 U2 D2 B2 R' L2 B' L U' L R B2 U2 Fw' Uw2
28. U' D' B' R L D L2 U D' B L' U2 B U' L' R2 F L2 F U F* (NOTE!!!: i actually misscrambled this one! instead of the first move, U', i did a U.)
*29. B' L2 R2 U R U' D' R L2 D' R L2 D2 B' U2 B2 L' B L2
30. U2 R F D' U2 F D' U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 U' B D2 U2 R' Fw' Uw'
31. F D F' B2 L2 D2 B' L D' B R B2 F' L' F' L2 D' U2 B R2 F Rw' Uw'
32. F2 R2 U' L2 U' B F R2 B2 R B D2 F' B' U' F2 R' D2 L U Fw Uw
33. F' L2 B D2 U2 L2 F' D F' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 B D' R' U L2 Fw Uw'
34. D' L2 B2 L F D R U2 B' L2 F2 D2 R B R' L2 D' F2 U B U'
35. R' B2 L R' F U2 L' R F2 U' D' B2 D2 B L2 R' D L U Fw' Uw2
36. L' U' L R F R' L2 U2 F B R2 D F' B' R2 F R F D R2 Fw Uw'
37. B' L2 R B U D F2 R2 U2 R' B' L F2 D R' D B2 D2 U2 B F2 Rw2 Uw
38. R' F2 R U' F2 R B' D R2 U F' U' L2 D U' B R' F2 D' R2 D2 Fw' Uw
39. B2 R2 D2 U F B2 U B' D2 U R2 L' U B' R D L2 B' R2 Fw Uw
40. R2 L' U' F' B L R' F D' L D' R2 D B2 L2 B R' U2 D' R' Fw Uw2
41. D2 U F2 R2 L F2 D2 L R2 D U F2 L' U' F' U2 B' R2 L' Uw2
42. R U2 D' L D' R' L B F' L B R2 F' D R2 B2 L2 U' L' B Rw2 Uw2* (NOTE!!!: i misscrambled this one too! I missed the last move, Uw2.)
*43. U2 B' L2 D B2 F R D2 F U R2 L D B' R' F' D' F U' B' Rw2 Uw2
44. D2 F R2 D' B2 R' D' B L' D R' F2 U D R B' D2 F2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw2
45. R' L F2 R U F' R2 D B2 L' D2 R D2 L2 D U' L F2 D L2 Fw' Uw2
46. F U2 F2 B' L' B D U2 F2 D2 U2 B2 F' R D' B' R2 L2 B2 Rw Uw'
47. B F D2 L D' R L' D B' D B2 D B2 L F' D2 L' R U Fw' Uw2
48. R U' B2 D R F D' F' B L2 D2 F2 U' L B U' R F U2 F U' Rw2 Uw
49. D L R' D U' F' D2 L' F R' U' L2 B D' L' R' U' R B' D2 L' Fw Uw'
50. D2 R' F D' R L2 B2 L2 D' R' B2 R2 L' D F' L2 B' D U2 L2 Fw Uw
51. B' R D2 F B' U2 L' D R2 B' L F' L' D' L U B' F' R B' Rw' Uw'
52. F' U2 D R' D F D' B' U' L F2 U' D2 B R' F2 D2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw'
53. L F2 D' L' R F2 U L' U' R' L' U2 F' U' L F' U B R2 Fw' Uw'
54. U' L U' F' D2 L U2 F' R' B' F' D2 L2 U' R L2 D L' U' F' D' Rw' Uw2
55. R' U' D' F' D' F R' B2 R' B D' U' F B' R' D2 U F L' Fw' Uw'
56. L' F D' L' F L F2 U' B U B2 U' D' F2 U' D R' L2 F R2 Fw Uw2*



I scrambled the 8x7 pile of cubes from the bottom row up, and left to right. You can see the full video to see the order in which i pulled the cubes out, and then the order in which i solved them, but long story short, I solved the order

3bld cube: #53
cubes 33-55 (bulk of separate 24 mbld): #'s 21->24, 32->29, 37->40, 48->45, 49->52, 56->54
cubes 1-32 (the long term section): 4->1, 9->12, 20->17, 25->28, 36->33, 41->44, 5->8, 16->13

Here we go!



Spoiler: Solves 1-9 (3bld + first 8-pack)



solve 1, scramble 53 (10 algs)
x' y2
[R2 U' : [S, R2]] // 8/8
[S' U L : [E', L2]] // 9/17
[U' R' : [E, R2]] // 7/24
[E, L' U L] // 8/32
[D : [R F R', S']] // 10/42
[U' L F L' : [S', L2]] // 11/53
[U' : [D', R' U' R]] // 10/63
[R' : [R' U R, D]] // 9/72
[R U D' : [R' D' R, U2]] // 13/85
U' x U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' U L U // 12/97

solve 2, scramble 21 (10 algs)
x' y
[U M U : [M, U2]] // 9/106
[U' : [R' E R, U']] // 9/115
[L U L', E] // 8/123
[M' : (U' M' U' M)2] // 9/132
[UE L : [E, L2]] // 9/141
[R E R', U'] // 8/149
[R U' : [R' U R, D2]] // 12/161
[R U' R' : [D', R' U R]] // 13/174
[R' U' D' : [R' D R, U']] // 13/187
U R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2' U' // 17/204

solve 3, scramble 22 (11 algs)
z' y2
[S' : [L E' L', U]] // 10/214
[UD' L' : [E, L2]] // 9/223
[L U' L : [S', L2]] // 9/232
[L U : [S', L2]] // 8/240
[U' : [R E' R', U']] // 9/249
[M' : [U' L U, M2]] // 9/258
[R U' : [D2, R' U R]] // 12/270
[D' : [U', R' D R]] // 10/280
r2 D' R' D r2 U' R U // 8/288
[U' D : [R D' R', U2]] // 11/299
U' L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U2 // 12/311

solve 4, scramble 23 (11 algs)
y
[S', R F R'] // 8/319
[U : [R B R', S]] // 10/329
[E' : [R' E R, U']] // 10/339
[E : [U, L E' L']] // 10/349
[R U' R' : [E', R2]] // 9/358
[UD' L : [E, L2]] // 9/367
[D R D : [R' D' R, U]] // 14/381
[R' B' R : [R D R', U']] // 13/394
[D' R' U : [R U' R', D]] // 14/408
[U' : [R D R', U']] // 9/417
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // 20/437

solve 5, scramble 24 (11 algs)
z y'
[U : [S', L B' L']] // 10/447
[L' U L, E] // 8/455
[R' U' : [R2, S]] // 8/463
[R' F' : [R S R', F2]] // 11/474
U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R // 10/484
[R E R', U'] // 8/492
[F, R B' R'] // 8/500
[R D : [U, R' D' R]] // 12/512
[R D' : [R' D R, U]] // 12/524
[U', R D R' D' R D R'] // 16/540
D' R D R' U' R D' R' D R D' R' U R D R' // 16/556

solve 6, scramble 32 (DNFed by 2 flipped edges!) (11 algs)
x'
[S' : [U, L E' L']] // 10/566
[R S2 R', U] // 8/574
[L' U L, E] // 8/582
[L F' L', S] // 8/590
[D : [S', R F R']] // 10/600
[L' F' L, S] // 8/608
[R E R', U'] // 8/616
[R : [R' U R U', F2]] // 10/626
[B : [R D R', U']] // 10/636
[R' D' : [R' D R, U']] // 12/648
[R : [U, R D R' D' R D R']] // 17/665

solve 7, scramble 31 (11 algs)
z
[U' R' U, M'] // 8/673
[l F : [F, l' S' l]] // 11/684
[M, U2] // 4/688
[U' M2 U : [M, U2]] // 9/697
[U' R : [E, R2]] // 7/704
[U, L' E' L] // 8/712
[S' U' R : [E', R2]] // 9/721
[R : [U' L' U, R]] // 9/730
[D R D : [U, R' D' R]] // 14/744
[R' D' : [R' D R, U']] // 12/756
[R D' R' : [U', R' D R]] // 13/769

solve 8, scramble 30 (9 algs)
x' y2
[r : [M2, U R' U']] // 10/779
[S' U L : [E, L2]] // 9/788
[L' U L, E'] // 8/796
[UD' : [R' F' R, S]] // 12/808
[U L' : [E', L2]] // 7/815
[R' D' R, U] // 8/823
[R B2 R', F] // 8/831
[R2 U : [R D R', U2]] // 11/842
[U' R' : [U2, R' D R]] // 11/851

solve 9, scramble 29 (11 algs)
z2 y
[R u' R : [E', R2]] // 9/860
[U'D L' U : [M', U2]] // 11/871
[U : [L, U M U']] // 9/880
[U' : [S', R' F' R]] // 10/890
[U' : [L E' L', U2]] // 9/899
[M2 U' : [M, U2]] // 7/906
[D' R : [R' U R U', F2]] // 12/918
[R' U' D' : [U', R' D R]] // 13/931
[U' L U, R] // 8/939
[R' U' : [D, R U R']] // 12/951
U' x U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' U L U // 12/963





Spoiler: Solves 10-17 (second 8 pack)



solve 10, scramble 37 (10 algs)
y2
[M' : [U R U', M']] // 9/972
[R U R' U', M'] // 9/981
[UD L' : [E, L2]] // 9/990
[E', L U L'] // 8/998
[M' D : [M', D2]] // 7/1005
R2 U' U R2 // 4/1009 (almost guessed the wrong parity target, was gonna do UF UB instead of UF BU)
[R' U' R U, M] // 9/1018
[D R D : [U, R' D' R]] // 14/1032
[U' R' : [U2, R' D' R]] // 11/1043
[D' R : [F2, R' U R U']] // 12/1055
U' L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U2 // 12/1067

solve 11, scramble 38 (10 algs)
x
[D' : [M, D2]] // 5/1072
[E, R U' R'] // 8/1080
M u2 M u2 // 4/1084
[U, L' E L] // 8/1092
[U' M U' : [M', U2]] // 9/1101
R E' R' U' R E R2' E2 R U R' E2 R // 13/1114
[D R' : [R' U R, D]] // 11/1125
[U' R' D U : [R D' R', U2]] // 15/1140
[D' : [R' D' R, U']] // 10/1150
r2 D' R' D r2 U' R U // 8/1158

solve 12, scramble 39 (11 algs)
x'
[M', L' U L U'] // 9/1167
[M', U' L' U] // 8/1175
[U : [U, L E' L']] // 9/1184
[u' R : [E, R2]] // 7/1191
(M D M' D)2 // 8/1199
L' E L U L' E' L2 E2 L' U' L E2 L' // 13/1212
[R U : [R U R', D]] // 12/1224
[D R D' R' : [R' D R, U']] // 15/1239
[UD R' : [U', R' D R]] // 13/1252
[R U' : [D', R' U R]] // 12/1264
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // 14/1278

solve 13, scramble 40 (10 algs)
z' y'
[M' : (U M' U M)2] // 9/1287
[r U R' : [E, R2]] // 9/1296
[U' M U : [M, U2]] // 9/1305
[L : [U, L E' L']] // 9/1314
[UD' : [R' F' R, S]] // 12/1326
r U R' U' r' U2' R U R U' R2' U2 R // 13/1339
[U R U : [R' D' R, U2]] // 13/1352
[R U : [U, R' D R]] // 11/1363
[D : [R' D R, U']] // 10/1373
[U'D' R' U : [D, R U' R']] // 16/1389

solve 14, scramble 48 (10 algs)
y2
[R' F' : [R' S' R, F2]] // 11/1400
[S' : [U, L' E L]] // 10/1410
[r' F' : [F', r S r']] // 11/1421
[R' U' : [S, R2]] // 8/1429
[D' M D, R'] // 8/1437
[U : [U M U', L]] // 9/1446
[R' E2 R, U'] // 8/1454
[D' : [R' D R, U]] // 10/1464
[R' U' D' : [R' D R, U']] // 13/1477
U' x U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' U L U // 12/1589

solve 15, scramble 47 (9 algs)
z y'
[R : [R E' R', U']] // 1598
[M2 U' : [M, U2]] // 7/1605
[L' U' D' R' : [E, R2]] // 11/1616
[U : [L' E L, U2]] // 9/1625
[M', U L' U'] // 8/1633
[R E R', U'] // 8/1641
[R D' R' : [U', R' D R]] // 13/1654
[UD' R : [R D' R', U2]] // 13/1667
[U' D' : [R D R', U2]] // 11/1678

solve 16, scramble 46 (11 algs)
z'
[M' D' : [M', D2]] // 7/1685
[U', R' E2 R] // 8/1693
[r' F' : [r S r', F']] // 11/1704
[U R' : [S, R2]] // 7/1711
[D : [R F R', S']] // 10/1721
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 // 12/1733
[R : [U2, R D' R']] // 9/1742
R B R' R B' R' // 6/1748 (hesistated on this alg, was a tad nervous and this is a harder one so i second guessed myself on my own muscle memory)
[R B R' U D' : [R D R', U2]] // 17/1765
[R' U' : [R U2 R', D]] // 12/1777
[R' D' R, U'] // 8/1785
UD R2' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U'D' // 19/1804

solve 17, scramble 45 (9 algs)
z y'
[L' : (D' M D' M')2] // 10/1814
[D : [M, D2]] // 5/1819
[R' F' : [E, R U' R']] // 12/1831
[R2 U' : [S, R2]] // 8/1839
[z' : ((U M')3 U M)2] // 16/1855
[R U R', D2] // 8/1863
[U'D : [R D' R', U2]] // 11/1874
[R' D R, U'] // 8/1882
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // 14/1896





Spoiler: Solves 18-24 (last 7 of separate 24 mbld)



solve 18, scramble 49 (11 algs)
x y2
[R S2 R', U] // 8/1904
[U : [U, L E' L']] // 9/1913
[U : [S', L2]] // 6/1919
[R' F' : [R S' R', F2]] // 11/1930
[E' L' U L : [E, L2]] // 11/1941
[x' : ((U M')3 U M)2] // 16/1957
[R : [R D R', U]] // 9/1966
[D R' : [F', R D' R' D]] // 10/1976
[R' U : [D', R U' R']] // 12/1988
[U'D' R' U : [R U' R', D]] // 16/2004
R U R' D' R U' R' U R U' R' D R U R' U' // 16/2020

solve 19, scramble 50 (11 algs)
x'
[U, L' E L] // 8/2028
[S U' : [S, R2]] // 8/2036
[R' F : [R' S' R, F2]] // 11/2047
[R E : [E, R' U' R]] // 11/2058
[U' : [R' B R, S]] // 10/2068
R E' R' U' R E R2' E2 R U R' E2 R // 13/2081
U' R' U r2 D' R D r2 // 8/2089
[D : [U, R' D' R]] // 10/2099
[D R D' : [R' U' R, D2]] // 13/2112
U R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R3' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' // 23/2135 (this is the comm [U R : [U2, R D R']] cancelled into the UFR LUB+UF UR parity alg, shifted J perm, cancelled 3 moves)

solve 20, scramble 51 (11 algs)
z
[U' : [U', R' E R]] // 9/2144
[D' R' F : [E, R2]] // 10/2154
[M', U2] // 4/2158
[U', R E' R'] // 8/2166
[L : R E' R' U' R E R2' E2 R U R' E2 R] // 15/2181
[z' : M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2] // 12/2193
[U R D' R' : [R' D R, U']] // 15/2208
[D' R U D : [R' D' R, U2]] // 15/2223
[D R D : [U, R' D' R]] // 14/2237
[D R' : [D, R' U R]] // 11/2248
U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' // 15/2263

solve 21, scramble 52 (11 algs)
x' y2
[L', D M D'] // 8/2271
[L' U L, E'] // 8/2279
[U' : [L' E L, U2]] // 9/2288
(M U M' U)2 // 8/2296
[U, M U2 M] // 8/2304
[R U R' : [S, R2]] // 9/2313
[R : [R D2 R', U]] // 9/2322
[R D' R', U'] // 8/2230
[D : [R D' R', U']] // 10/2240
[U', R' D R D' R' D R] // 16/2256
U' R' D' R U R' D R D' R' D R U' R' D' R D U // 18/2274

solve 22, scramble 56 (11 algs)
z' y'
[R U' R : [E, R2]] // 9/2283
[M' U R : [E', R2]] // 9/2292
[U : [R' F' R, S]] // 10/2302
[M U' : [M', U2]] // 7/2309
[U L : [E', L2]] // 7/2316
[M : [U R U', M2]] // 9/2325
(M U' M' U')2 // 8/2333
[R U' R' : [D', R' U R]] // 13/2346
[R U'D' R' : [R' U R, D]] // 15/2361
[U' R' D : [R U R', D2]] // 13/2374
[R : [U, R D R' D' R D R']] // 17/2391

solve 23, scramble 55 (9 algs)
x' y2
[U' : [R E' R', U2]] // 9/2400
[E, R' U' R] // 8/2408
[M' : (M' U' M U')2] // 9/2417
[R' F : [E, R2]] // 8/2425
[D' : [R U R', D']] // 9/2434
[U R U : [R' D R, U2]] // 13/2447
[R U R' : [U', R' D' R]] // 13/2460
[D' R U' D : [R' D' R, U2]] // 15/2475
U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L // 14/2489

solve 24, scramble 54 (11 algs)
x y
[R' F : [R S R', F2]] // 11/2500
[E R U' R' : [E', R2]] // 11/2511
[F' R : [E, R2]] // 7/2518
[U' M' U : [M', U2]] // 9/2527
[L', D M D'] // 8/2535
[U : [R' E R, U2]] // 9/2544
[U D R D' : [U', R' D R]] // 16/2560
[U' R' : [U', R' D' R]] // 11/2571
U' U [U' : [R D R', U']] // 11/2582
[U R : [R U' R', D2]] // 11/2593
U D' R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U' D // 19/2612



separate 24 mbld done, start 1-32 mbld



Spoiler: Solves 25-32 (first 8 of long term 32)



solve 25, scramble 4 (10 algs)
x'
[U : [R E2 R', U2]] // 9/2621
[R' : [R' S' R, F]] // 9/2630
[R' U' R, E'] // 8/2638
(D M D M')2 // 8/2646
[U, R' S2 R] // 8/2654
[M2 U' : [M, U2]] // 7/2661
[U' R' : [U2, R' D' R]] [U' R' : [R' D' R, U2]] // 22/2683 (recalled the incorrect first letter pair, luckily i realized it almost immediately)
[R' : [U2, R' D' R]] // 9/2692
[F' R U : [R' D' R, U2]] // 13/2705
[R U D : [R' D R, U2]] // 13/2718
U D R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2' U' D' // 19/2737

solve 26, scramble 3 (11 algs)
z' y'
[M : [U' L U, M2]] // 9/2746
[D' M D, R'] // 8/2754
[L' M U' : [M', U2]] // 9/2763
[R' F' : [R S R', F2]] // 11/2774
[U L' : [E, L2]] // 7/2781
[R U' : [R2, S]] // 8/2789
[R' U' R U, M] // 9/2798
[R' : [R' D' R, U']] // 9/2807
[U : [D', R U' R']] // 10/2817
[D R : [F2, R' U R U']] // 12/2829
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // 14/2843

solve 27, scramble 2 (10 algs)
z y'
[M : [U' L U, M2]] // 9/2852
[D M D', L] // 8/2860
[UD' : [S, R' F' R]] // 12/2872
[M', U' R U] // 8/2880
[R' S2 R, U] // 8/2888
[L F' L', S'] // 8/2896
[R : [R D R', U]] // 9/2905
[D, R U R'] // 8/2913
[U R U' : [R' D' R, U2]] // 13/2926
[U' : [R D R', U']] // 9/2935

solve 28, scramble 1 (11 algs)
y2
[U'D' R' : [E', R2]] // 9/2944
[R M U' : [M', U2]] // 9/2953
[M : [U M' U', R']] // 9/2962
[R : [M', U R U']] // 9/2971
[M', U L' U'] // 8/2979
[L : R E' R' U' R E R2' E2 R U R' E2 R] // 15/2994
[R' D R, U'] // 8/3002
[R' D' : [R' U' R, D2]] // 11/3013
[U' R : [R D R', U2]] // 11/3024
[R' U D : [R D R', U2]] // 13/3037
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // 14/3051

solve 29, scramble 9 (DNFed by 3 edges! did one wrong edge comm) (10 algs)
x' y
[M : [U M' U', R']] // 9/3060
[U M' U : [M', U2]] // 9/3069
[M', U L U'] // 9/3078
[D' : [U' R' U, M']] // 10/3088
[S : [R' E R, U']] // 10/3098
[U' : [L' E' L, U2]] // 9/3107
[R' U' : [R U R', D]] // 12/3119
[D' R' U : [R U' R', D]] // 14/3133
[U' : [R D R', U2]] // 9/3142
R U D' R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R D R' // 18/3160

solve 30, scramble 10 (11 algs)
z y2
[M', R U R' U'] // 8/3168
[F : [L' U L, E']] // 10/3178
[U L' : [E, L2]] // 7/3185
[R, D' M D] // 8/3193
[L' : (D' M D' M')2] // 10/3203
[U'E' R : [E, R2]] // 9/3212
[E' : [R' E R, U']] // 10/3222
[F' R U : [R' D' R, U2]] // 13/3235
[U' R' : [U2, R' D' R]] // 11/3246
[R' U'D' R : [D, R U' R']] // 15/3261
U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' // 15/3276

solve 31, scramble 11 (9 algs)
z y'
[L F' L' : [S', L2]] // 9/3285
[R' F : [E, R2]] // 8/3293
[L U L', E'] // 8/3301
[U' : [U' M U, R]] // 9/3310
[M', L' U' L U] // 9/3319
[E', R U' R'] // 9/3328
[U D : [R U' R', D2]] // 11/3339
[D2 R : [R D' R', U']] // 11/3350
[U' R' : [U2, R' D' R]] // 11/3361

solve 32, scramble 12 (10 algs)
z2
[M' : [U' L U, M']] // 9/3370
[S U' : [R2, S]] // 8/3378
[U L' : [E, L2]] // 7/3385
[R U' R', E'] // 8/3393
[U'D' R' : [E, R2]] // 9/3402
[R E2 R', U'] // 8/3410
[R' : [R' D' R, U']] // 9/3419
[UD' R : [R U' R', D]] // 13/3432
[D R : [U', R D' R']] // 11/3443
[R' U'D' R' : [U', R' D R]] // 15/3458





Spoiler: Solves 33-40 (second 8 of long term 32)



solve 33, scramble 20 (11 algs)
[D L F' : [L2, E']] // 10/3468
[U' L U, M'] // 8/3476
[S U' R' : [E, R2]] // 9/3485
[U' : [U', R E R']] // 9/3494
[R U' : [R' F' R, S']] // 12/3506
[L E' L', U] // 8/3514
[R' : [R D' R' D, F2]] //10/3524
[R : [R D R', U2]] // 9/3533
[F' : [R D R', U2]] // 10/3543
[U' : [R D' R', U2]] // 9/3552
[R' D : [R' U R, D]] // 11/3563

solve 34, scramble 19 (12 algs)
y'
[E : [R E' R', U']] // 9/3572
[M' : [U R U', M']] // 9/3581
[U : [R' E2 R, U2]] // 9/3590
[U' R : [E, R2]] // 7/3597
[U' M2 U : [M, U2]] // 9/3606
[U : [L B' L', S']] // 10/3616
[L F' L', S'] // 8/3624
[R U' D : [R' D' R, U2]] // 13/3637
[R' D' : [R' U' R, D2]] // 11/3648
[D' R U : [R' D R, U]] // 13/3661
[R U'D' R' : [D, R' U R]] // 15/3676
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // 14/3690

solve 35, scramble 18 (9 algs)
z2 y'
[E, R U' R'] // 8/3698
[F : [R2, E]] // 6/3704
[L' : (M D M' D)2] // 10/3714
[F L : [E', L2]] // 7/3721
[R E R', U'] // 8/3729
[U R D' R' : [U', R' D R]] // 15/3744
[D R : [R' U R U', F2]] // 12/3756
[U' R' U, L] // 8/3764
[D' : [U, R' D R]] // 10/3774

solve 36, scramble 17 (10 algs)
z' y'
[U', R E2 R'] // 8/3782
[U2, M'] [M', U2] // 8/3790 (did the right letter pair but then second guessed myself)
[UD' L' : [E, L2]] UD' L L' U'D // 15/3805 (doing the wrong pair but then second guessing that, and triple guessing lol)
[UD' L : [E, L2]] [U2, M'] // 13/3818 (finally going back to what I had done the first time yay)
[r' U' : [M', U2]] // 7/3825
[M' : [U R U', M2]] // 9/3834
[R' E' : [R U' R', E']] // 11/3845
[UD : [R' F' R, S]] // 12/3857
[R : [U' L' U, R]] // 9/3866
[D : [R' D R, U']] // 10/3876
[UD R : [R D' R', U2]] // 13/3889
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // 14/3903

solve 37, scramble 25 (10 algs)
y2
[D' R' F : [R2, E]] // 10/3913
U' L' U' L U L U L U' L' // 10/3923
[M, U L' U'] // 8/3931
E' E [F' : [E', L2]] // 8/3939
[U, L E' L'] // 8/3947
[U : [U, L' E L]] // 9/3956
[D' R D : [R' D' R, U]] // 14/3970
[R U : [R' D R, U2]] // 11/3981
[R' : [R' D' R, U2]] // 9/3990
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // 14/4004

solve 38, scramble 26 (11 algs)
z' y'
[R' U R' : [S, R2]] // 9/4013
[L', D M D'] // 8/4021
[M : [U' L' U, M2]] // 9/4030
[U' M U : [M', U2]] // 9/4039
[E R U' R : [E', R2]] // 11/4050
[U2, M'] // 4/4054
[R U' R' U, M'] // 9/4063
[R U D' : [R' D' R, U2]] // 13/4076
[R D' : [U, R' D R]] // 12/4088
[U' : [R D' R', U2]] // 9/4097
U R U' R' D R U R' U' R U R' D' R U' R' // 16/4113

solve 39, scramble 27 (10->9 algs, UBL float)
z y'
[U : [U, L E' L']] // 9/4122
[R U' R : [E, R2]] // 9/4131
[U' : [R E' R', U2]] // 9/4140
[R' F : [R S R', F2]] // 11/4151
[R : [M', U R U']] // 9/4160
[R U R' : [S, R2]] // 9/4169
[D2 R : [R D' R', U']] // 11/4180
[D : [U, R' D' R]] // 10/4190
[F U : [R D R', U2]] // 11/4201

solve 40, scramble 28 (note that I misscrambled this one, did a U instead of U' on the first move of the scramble) (10 algs)
z2 y
[r : [M2, U R' U']] [r : [U R' U', M2]] // 20/4221 (started at the second edge image, but quickly realized and undid it)
[UE R' : [S, R2]] // 9/4230
[UD' : [S, R' F' R]] // 12/4242
[M', U L U'] // 8/4250
[r : [M2, U R' U']] // 10/4260
[U, R S2 R'] // 8/4268
[L : R E' R' U' R E R2' E2 R U R' E2 R] // 15/4283
[D : [R D' R', U']] // 10/4293
[R' U' : [D, R U R']] // 12/4305
[D' R : [R D2 R', U]] // 11/4316
U' L U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 L' U // 19/4335





Spoiler: Solves 41-48 (third 8 of long term 32)



solve 41, scramble 36 (9 algs)
z2 x
M u2 M u2 // 4/4339
[UD : [R' F' R, S]] // 12/4351
[E' L' U L' : [E, L2]] // 11/4362
[E R U' R : [E', R2]] // 11/4373
U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U' // 11/4384
[U R U' : [R D' R', U']] // 13/4397
[F : [R U R', D']] // 10/4407
R' F' r U R U' r' F // 8/4415
U' x U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' U L U // 12/4427

solve 42, scramble 35 (10 algs)
z y'
[M : u' M u2 M u'] // 7/4434
[U : [L' E' L, U2]] // 9/4443
[E', R' U' R] // 8/4451
[UD L' : [E', L2]] // 9/4460
[R : [U R U', M']] // 9/4469
[U : R' E R U' R' E' R2 E2 R' U R E2 R'] // 15/4484
[F' : [R D R', U2]] // 10/4494
[D' : [R' D R, U']] // 10/4504
[R U : [R' D R, U]] // 11/4515
[D' R D : [R' U' R, D2]] // 13/4528

solve 43, scramble 34 (10 algs)
z2 y
(M U' M' U')2 // 8/4536
[F' : [L2, E']] // 6/4542
[S' U L' : [E', L2]] // 9/4551
[r U R' : [E, R2]] // 9/4560
[M' D' : [M', D2]] // 7/4567
[U L : [E, L2]] // 7/4574
[D' : [R U R', D2]] // 9/4583
[R' : [U', R' D' R]] // 9/4592
[R' : [R' U R, D]] // 9/4601
U D' R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U' D // 19/4620

solve 44, scramble 33 (9 algs)
z2 x
[D' : [M', U' R' U]] // 10/4630
[l F : [l' S' l, F]] // 11/4641
[U M' U : [M', U2]] // 9/4650
[E : [U, L E' L']] // 10/4660
[U' l U' : [M', U2]] // 9/4669
[L : R E' R' U' R E R2' E2 R U R' E2 R] // 15/4684
[R U R' : [U', R' D' R]] // 13/4697
[U R : [D, R U' R']] // 11/4708
[R B2 R', F] // 8/4716

solve 45, scramble 41 (10 algs)
z2 y'
[U' M2 U : [M, U2]] // 9/4725
[U : [L F L', S]] // 10/4735
[U'E' R : [E', R2]] // 9/4744
[M' : (M' U' M U')2] // 9/4733
[U R' : [S, R2]] // 7/4740
[E R U' R' : [E, R2]] // 11/4751
r U R' U' r' U2' R U R U' R2' U2' R // 13/4764
[U' : [R B R', F2]] // 10/4774
[U' R' D R : [U, R D' R']] // 15/4789
[R D' R' : [R' D R, U]] // 13/4802

solve 46, scramble 42 (note that I also misscrambled this one, missed the last move of the scramble, Uw2.) (10 algs)
y'
[M' U' L : [E', L2]] // 9/4811
[l U : [M', U2]] // 7/4818
[UD L : [E, L2]] // 9/4827
[U' : [U', R' E R]] // 9/4836
[R E R', U'] // 8/4844
[R D R', U'] // 8/4852
[D' R U' : [R' D R, U2]] // 13/4865
[U D : [R U' R', D]] // 11/4876
[R, U' L' U] // 8/4884
U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' // 15/4899

solve 47, scramble 43 (DNFed this cube by a recall error and a missed move+extra move wtf) (10 algs)
y
[M' D' : [M', D2]] [U : [U, L' E L]] // 16/4915 (guessed the wrong first letter pair, but did the correct second pair)
[U : [L' E L, U]] [M' D : [M', D2]] // 16/4931 (undid all that)
[E', L U L'] // 8/4949 (guessing the wrong first letter pair again, UF LF BL instead of UF FL BL)
[U : [U, L' E L]] // 9/4958
[U, L E' L'] // 8/4966
[U R' F' R' : [S, R2]] // 11/4977
[L' : [U' L' U, M']] // 9/4986
[x' : ((U M')3 U M)2] // 16/5002
[R' F : [D, R U R']] // 12/5014
[R D : [R' D' R, U]] // 12/5026
B [R D R', U'] F // 10/5036 (wtf ahahha i've never made such a weird mistake, did an F instead of B' to undo setup)
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // 19/5055

solve 48, scramble 44 (10 algs)
z y'
[D' R : [M', U R U']] // 11/5066
[R E R', U'] // 8/5074
[R U' R', E] // 8/5082
[F : [E, R2]] // 6/5088
[F L : [E', L2]] // 7/5095
[R' E2 R, U'] // 8/5103
[U R' U' : [R U R', D']] // 14/5117
[U D' : [R D R', U2]] // 11/5128
[R' D R, U'] // 8/5136
U2 D R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U D' // 17/5153





Spoiler: Solves 49-56 (fourth 8 of long term 32)



solve 49, scramble 5 (10 algs)
z y2
[U' R : [E, R2]] // 7/5160
[S', L F' L'] // 8/5168
(M D M' D)2 // 8/5176
[UD' L : [E, L2]] // 9/5185
[L' U : [S', L2]] // 8/5193
[R' U' : [R2, S]] // 8/5201
[R' U'D' R' : [R' D R, U']] // 15/5216
[R D : [D, R' U' R]] // 11/5227
[R D' U' : [R' U R, D2]] // 13/5240
U' D' R' D R U R' D' R D R' D' R U' R' D R U // 18/5258

solve 50, scramble 6 (10 algs)
x'
[R U' R', E] // 8/5266
D' R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' D // 12/5278
[D' M D, R] // 8/5286
[U' : [R E' R', U2]] // 9/5295
[M', R U' R' U] // 9/5304
[U : [U, L' E' L]] // 9/5313
[D R D' R' : [R' D R, U']] // 15/5328
[U' R' U' : [R D' R', U2]] // 13/5341
[R U' R' : [R' U R, D2]] // 13/5354
U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' // 15/5369

solve 51, scramble 7 (11 algs)
z y'
[UE L : [E, L2]] // 9/5378
[L' M U : [M', U2]] // 9/5387
[U'D' R' : [E', R2]] // 9/5396
[U' : [R' F' R, S]] // 10/5406
[L' E L, U] // 8/5414
[L : [L S L', F']] // 9/5423
[F, R B2 R'] // 8/5431
[U R' U' : [D', R U R']] // 14/5445
[R' D R, U2] // 8/5453
[U' : [R D R', U2]] // 9/5462
U R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U' // 17/5479

solve 52, scramble 8 (10 algs)
z' y'
[E' : [U, L' E L]] // 9/5488
[UD : [R' F' R, S]] // 12/5500
[r U R : [E, R2]] // 9/5509
[U' : [U' M U, R]] // 9/5518
[R' F' : [R U' R', E]] // 12/5530
[R' D' R : [R U' R', D]] // 13/5543
[R : [R D R', U2]] // 9/5552
[R' U'D' R' : [U', R' D R]] // 15/5567
[U' R' : [R' D R, U]] // 11/5578
R U D R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R D' R' // 18/5596

solve 53, scramble 16 (12 algs)
z y2
[U', R' E R] // 8/5604
[R' F R' : [S, R2]] // 9/5613
[M : [U M' U', R']] // 9/5622
[R : [R E' R', U']] // 9/5631
[R U' : [R' F' R, S']] // 12/5643
[S l' : [U' L U, M2]] // 12/5655
[U M U : [M, U2]] // 9/5664
[R' U' R U, M] // 9/5673
[R U R', D] // 8/5681
[l D : [R' D' R, U]] // 12/5693
[U : [R D' R', U2]] // 9/5702
U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' // 15/5717

solve 54, scramble 15 (8 algs)
z y'
[l F : [F, l' S' l]] // 11/5728
[U' : [L' E L, U2]] // 9/5737
[U'D' R' : [E, R2]] // 9/5746
[L, D M D'] // 8/5754
[S' U' R : [E', R2]] // 9/5763
[U R U : [R' D' R, U2]] // 13/5776
[U'D' R' U : [D, R U' R']] // 16/5792
[U' R' : [U', R' D R]] // 11/5803

solve 55, scramble 14 (12 algs)
z' y'
L U L' U' L' U' L' U L U // 10/5813
[E', L U L'] // 8/5821
[U' M U : [M', U2]] // 9/5830
[UD L : [E', L2]] // 9/5839
[U' : [S, R2]] // 6/5845
[UD' L' : [E, L2]] // 9/5854
[R U R' : [S, R2]] // 9/5863
[U R D' R' : [U', R' D R]] // 15/5878
[U' : [R D' R', U2]] // 9/5887
[R U' : [R' D R, U2]] // 11/5898
[R' U : [D', R U' R']] // 12/5910
U D R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U' D' // 19/5929

solve 56, scramble 13 (10 algs)
z y'
[R' : [F, R' S' R]] // 9/5938
[M' : [U R U', M2]] // 9/5947
[U'D R : [E, R2]] // 9/5956
[r' U : [M', U2]] // 7/5963
[M' U R : [E', R2]] // 9/5672
[R' U' R U, M] // 9/5681
[U' D' : [R D' R', U2]] // 11/5692
[R D R', U'] // 8/5700
[UD' R : [R U' R', D]] // 13/5713
[R U'D' R' : [D, R' U R]] // 15/5728



Ending movecount: 5728 (STM)
STPS: (5728 STM)/(1266 seconds) = 4.52 STPS
576 algs total (10.28 algs/solve)


----------



## stormtrooper (Mar 20, 2019)

Ivaylo Tanev - 7.04 NR Single

This took some time to do, but I did it.






Scramble: U' F2 L U' B' D L D' F' D' F2 R2 D2 L' B2 L U2 R'
y z2 // inspection
U L U F' R D y' // cross
R' R U R' U2' R // 1st pair
R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U L U' L' y' U // 3rd pair
U R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL

The solve was good but the bad things were that in the 1st pair he did an unnecessary R' R which slowed down the solve a little, and there was a rotation in PLL when he would've did U2/U2' and then g perm which may have been faster. At least he beat his previous NR Single.


----------



## Frozen Cuber (Mar 28, 2019)

Done with an MF3RS3M.

SECOND SUB-6!!!
(Previous PB was 6.99s btw)

Scramble-U2 B U2 B R2 B2 F' U2 F' D L' D2 R2 D F R D U' L2

Inspection-z2
R/G Pair-L2 F' L' F
Green Cross Edge + G/O Pair-
r U r' U' r U2 r'
Blue Cross Edge-U y' R2
B/O Pair-R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'
B/R Pair-y' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R'
OLL- U2' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
PLL Skip! 
AUF-U'

49 Moves/6.44s=7.61TPS!! 

Super happy to finally break my PB single after 6 months! 

This achievement also well proves that the MF3RS3M is main worthy as I also broke many other PBs using the puzzle. 

6.44s Single
8.88s mo3 (PB2) 
8.98s ao5 (First sub-9!) 
9.82s ao12
11.02s ao50
11.46s ao100
14.64s OH ao5
19.65s OH ao50
21.30s OH ao1000 (Lmao)

Please be sure to leave a like, comment, share and subscribe as always!!! 



https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&ar=2&video_id=u-Q-bglA8kQ


----------



## Legomanz (Apr 1, 2019)

Zayn Khanani - 1.34 2x2 Average


Spoiler



#1 1.29 U R F' R' U' R' F R' F' U2 F
x’ // inspection
U’ R2 U R2 // layer
F R U R’ U’ F’ // CLL
10 moves - 7.75 TPS

#2 1.31 U R2 U' R' U R' U2 F U' F2 R
x2 y2 // inspection
R’ F’ R2 U R’ // face
R’ F R’ F2 R U’ R // PBL
11 moves - 8.39 TPS

#3 1.36 U2 R U2 F' U2 F' U' F' U' F' R2
y2 x // inspection
R’ F’ // face
U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R U R’ U // EG-1
15 moves - 11.03 TPS

#4 1.36 R2 F' R' U R U' F' R' U2 R' F
x y2 // inspection
U R’ U’ R2 U R’ // layer
R’ F R F’ R U R’ U // CLL
13 moves - 9.56 TPS

#5 DNF(1.47) U2 R2 U F R U' R U' R2 F' U2
y x’ // inspection
R2 // TCLL layer
U’ R’ U2 R U' y’ R U’ R’ U // wrong TCLL
DNF tps


----------



## stormtrooper (Apr 11, 2019)

Brian Johnson - 5.98 PR Single

I struggled a little but I managed to do it.






Scramble: U' B2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D B D2 R' F' D2 R' D' F R' D' U2

L' R2' D2 R y R' U R D // x-cross
U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U // setup
F' U2 F R U' R' // EO + 4th pair
l' U' L U R U' r' F // COLL
U // AUF

This is the fastest solve in Wisconsin as of March 30, 2019 https://cubingusa.org/state_rankings#/s=wi/a=0


----------



## sigalig (Apr 16, 2019)

Just did a 59/60 multibld in 59:23, and this feels like a pretty huge milestone in my multi career, so I'm gonna reconstruct this one like I did my first WB, the 53/56 

The scrambles are from the CSTimer scramble generator. I scrambled WCA orientation, and my orientation is orange front yellow top, so scramble a z2 y away from your orientation if you want to follow along.



Spoiler: 60 scrambles



1. R' L D' B2 R2 F' D' F2 R B' D2 L2 B R2 F' L2 F D2 B2 R2 Rw2 
2. U R' U F2 R2 U' R' B D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 D' B Rw' Uw
3. R D' L2 D U2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 F L' R D2 B' L' D2 U L2 Fw Uw
4. B' F' D2 R2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 D B' F2 R B2 R2 B L D R D2 Fw' Uw'
5. B U R' U R D' L U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B L2 B D2 B' R2 B2 R' U' Uw
6. U R B L D B2 R2 L2 F R U' D B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U Rw' 
7. L' B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U' B2 D' B D U2 L R U R2 F Fw Uw
8. B L D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 U' R2 F' D2 F2 L D2 F R2 F' Fw Uw
9. B2 U' R2 F D2 R2 F L D' B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 D2 F' Rw Uw'
10. F' D' R F2 L2 U F' U B D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 Rw Uw2
11. U2 R2 F D2 F L2 F' L2 B2 U2 D' F2 U L B2 R B L2 R2 Rw' Uw2
12. D F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 F2 B' L' D2 R2 B R F2 D2 U' B Fw' Uw2
13. L F L2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F D' F' R2 F2 L D2 U' F Rw' Uw'
14. D L2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 B' U' L U' R D2 U B F2 Fw' Uw2
15. L B' R' F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U' R B' F2 L' B2 D2 F2 
16. F D2 R2 D2 B L2 R2 B' R2 F' L R U' L' D B' L' U' F Uw2
17. L2 U B' F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 F2 L D' U2 R2 U' B L R' Fw Uw
18. D2 U2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 D R D R2 F' U' L D2 L2 Fw' Uw2
19. D2 B2 R2 B R2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B' R' D' U F' D' L R' F' Rw Uw
20. F2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 F U2 F D2 U2 R2 U' R F L' D R F2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw
21. B D R U2 R D2 L2 B' U R B L2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 B U2 Fw Uw
22. F2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L F' D B L' F2 D' B F Fw Uw'
23. F' B2 R2 B2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 R2 B2 L2 F R F' L' D' B' L U' Rw' Uw
24. B R B2 D R2 F R' L' U' L F2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
25. R' U' B2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 L' F R2 U2 F2 R' F L B2 Rw' Uw'
26. R B' R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U' F L' D U2 L' U B' Fw' Uw
27. R' L B2 U F2 L2 F D' F2 L2 F' B2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 B L2 U' Fw Uw'
28. R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R B' U B' L' R' B2 R2 F Uw
29. R2 F' R' D2 R' D' F' B2 U D2 F2 B2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 D2 R' D2 Rw' Uw
30. F' D2 L2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 R' F R2 U2 L2 F' D L' B2 Rw' Uw
31. R' D2 B2 U' L2 D F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 B' D' B' U2 F' R D' B L Rw2 Uw'
32. R' D' L2 B' D2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 F R' D2 B D L' D' R2 Rw Uw
33. B' U' L B2 D L' B' R' F' U2 B R2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 Uw'
34. D B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U' L D B' D F2 L' R U R2 F Fw' Uw2
35. B2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 L D2 B2 F2 L' B' D U2 F' L D2 F D' U R2 Rw' Uw'
36. D R' F2 L D F' R U D F2 R2 D2 B U2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 B' Uw
37. F2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U R' U B' U' F2 R' F L2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw'
38. U F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D L2 U2 B2 U' F' D B' L B2 U' R F2 L' R2 Uw
39. L F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D U' B2 L2 R2 B' U F' L' D' F' U F2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
40. L2 D F2 B' R' B2 L' U2 R2 F B L2 U2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 L Rw'
41. U2 L2 U F2 U B2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U' R' F L2 D B R2 F' U R2 Fw Uw
42. D L U R' F U' R' B' L2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 L2 Fw Uw'
43. L' D F U2 F D2 R' F' B2 D L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 D2 F' Fw 
44. U2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 D U F2 L2 B2 L F' R D B R2 U F' L2 Fw' 
45. D L2 B' F D2 B L2 F2 R2 U' R U2 F L' B2 U B2 L Fw' 
46. L2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 L D2 R' B' D B2 U' F' D' U Uw
47. B' R D2 F' B U2 B D U2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 F U2 B R2 D2 R Uw'
48. U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 D' B D' L' B F' D2 L B' D F2 Uw'
49. U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 R F' U2 L' B' L2 R F2 U R' Rw Uw'
50. U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L' B' D' U2 B' F2 L2 R' U2 Fw' Uw2
51. R D2 F' R' U2 L' B2 F2 L D2 B2 F2 R' D F' U' L2 R2 B R2 Uw'
52. B2 U F2 U L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 B L' F' L2 F2 U' L' R2 B Fw' Uw'
53. L' R2 F2 L2 F R2 B D2 F R2 B' D2 R U2 F' D' B U' R Fw' Uw2
54. D2 F2 R2 U L2 U R2 B2 R2 U' L' F D2 B' D2 R2 D R' D' R' Fw Uw2
55. U2 R U' F U2 L' F2 U D' R' U2 F' L2 F2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 Rw' Uw2
56. D2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 F D2 F L2 B' R2 U' B' L U R' B' R B Fw Uw2
57. F' B L' U' F2 B R2 L2 U' L' B2 U2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 R D2 F2 U2 Fw Uw2
58. U' B2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 D B2 L2 F L D2 U2 R U' R2 D' F' R' Rw2 Uw'
59. D' L' F' D2 B' F' U2 F' L2 B' R2 F L' U B' D' B2 R' B R2 Rw Uw'
60. U L2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R B D F' D2 B2 R' U F' Fw Uw'



I scrambled the 8x7 pile of cubes from the bottom row up, and left to right, then a remaining 4 cubes at the top, also left to right. You can see the full video to see the order in which I pulled the cubes out, and then the order in which I solved them, but long story short, I solved the scrambles in the order

3bld cube: #56
cubes 49-59 (bulk of the separate 12 mbld): #'s 37->40, 48->45, 53->55
cubes 33-48 (3pass these before the separate 12 mbld): #'s 21->24, 32->29, 49->52, 60->57
cubes 1-32 (the long term section): #'s 4->1, 9->12, 20->17, 25->28, 36->33, 41->44, 5->8, 16->13

Here we go!



Spoiler: Solves 1-12 (3bld+bulk of separate 12 mbld)



solve 1 (3bld cube), scramble #56 (10 algs+1 extra from inverse comm)
z' y'
[r' U' : [M', U2]] // UF RB LU 7/7
[E, R U' R'] // UF LF FR 8/15
[U : [S', L2]] // UF UB DL 6/21
[M', R U' R' U] // UF UR FD 9/30
[L' : (D' M D' M')2] // UF BD LB 10/40
[R E R', U'] // UF RD UR 8/48
[U' R' U' : [R D' R', U2]] // UFR RUB BDL 13/61
[F : [D', R U R']] // UFR LFU BDR 10/71
[R U R' : [R' D' R, U']] [R U R' : [R' D' R, U']] // (UFR LUB FDR)x2 (bit of a brainfart, caught it tho) 26/97
U R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2' U' // UFR FDR+UF UR parity 17/114

solve 2, scramble #37 (10 algs)
z
[U' R' U, M] // UF BU BR 8/122
[U' R' : [E, R2]] // UF FL DR 7/129
[R' S2 R, U] // UF FR UL 8/137
[R E' R', U'] // UF LB UR 8/145
[U' L F L : [S', L2]] // UF FD DL 11/156
[U, M U2 M] // UF DF pseudo-parity 8/164
[UD' R : [R U' R', D]] // UFR DBL FDR 13/177
[F2, R B R'] // UFR UBR DFL 8/185
[U' R' U, L] // UFR LFU LUB 8/193
U R U' R' D' R U R' U' R U R' D R U' R' // UFR DBR ccw twist 16/209

solve 3, scramble #38 (9 algs w/ floating 2twist)
x2
[E : [L E' L', U]] // UF FL UL 10/219
[M' : (M' U M U)2] // UF BD RU 9/228
[U : [L' E' L, U2]] // UF UB LD 9/237
[M' : [U R U', M']] // UF FD RF 9/246
[D' : [M', U' R' U]] // UF BR RD 10/256
R E' R' U' R E R2' E2' R U R' E2' R // UF BL 2flip 13/269
[U' : [U' L U, R']] // UFR BDR BDL 9/278
[D' R : [R D2 R', U]] // UFR LUB DFR 11/289
U' R U R' D R U' R' U R U' R' D' R U R' // UFL DFL floating cw 2twist 16/305

solve 4, scramble #39 (10 algs)
[U'D L U : [M', U2]] // UF DL BL 11/316
[S' : [U, L' E L]] // UF RU RB 10/326
[R' U' : [R2', S]] // UF FR UB 8/334
[U R' F' R' : [S, R2]] // UF FD DR 11/345
[M : [U' L' U, M2]] // UF LF DB 9/354
[L F' L', S'] // UF LU UR 8/362
[UD R : [R D' R', U2]] // UFR BDR RUB 13/375
[R U' R' : [R' D R, U2]] // UFR FDL DFR 13/388
[R' D' R : [D, R U' R']] // UFR DBL UFL 13/401
[R : [R D R' D' R D R', U]] // UFR UBL cw twist 17/418

solve 5, scramble #40 (10 algs)
z x'
(U' M U' M')2 // UF UL BD 8/426
[U' R : [E, R2]] // UF DR FL 7/433
[L F' L' : [S', L2]] // UF RU LD 9/442
[U L U', M] // UF BU BL 8/450
[R2' F : [E, R2]] // UF DF RF 8/458
[D : [U', R D' R']] // UFR UBR BDR 10/468
[R' D' R, U2] // UFR UBL RDF 8/476
[R U : [R' D R, U2]] // UFR FUL FDL 11/487
[U R : [U2, R D' R']] // UFR RUB LDB (breaking into 2twist) 11/498
UD' R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U'D // UFR DBL+UF UR parity 19/517

solve 6, scramble #48 (11 algs)
z2
[R U' : [R2', S]] // UF BR UB 8/525
[U' : [R E R', U']] // UF UL RD 9/534
[R' U' R : [E', R2]] // UF BL FR 9/543
[S : [U', R' E R]] // UF LU LF 10/553
[L F' : [L2, E']] // UF LD FD 8/561
[R' E R, U'] // UF LF parity 8/569
[R' U : [D', R U' R']] // UFR BUR RFD 12/581
[F : [U2, R' D' R]] // UFR UBL LFU 10/591
[R D' : [R' D R, U]] // UFR RBD RFD 12/603
[D' R D' : [R' U' R, D2]] // UFR FDL BDL 13/616
U' x U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' U L U // UFR DFL+UF UR parity 12/628

solve 7, scramble #47 (10 algs)
z2
[R U' R' : [E', R2]] // UF BR BL 9/637
[R M U' : [M', U2]] // UF RF LU 9/646
[M', R U R' U'] // UF BU RU 9/655
[M' : [U' L' U, M']] // UF FD LF 9/664
[L' F' L, S] // UF LD DR (breaking into 2flip) 8/672
[R E R', U'] // UF RD parity 8/680
[D' R : [R D2 R', U]] // UFR LUB DFR 11/691
[R U' R' : [R' U R, D2]] // UFR DBR DFL 13/704
[U' R' : [R' D' R, U2]] // UFR RUB UFL (breaking into 2twist) 11/715
U2' R' U L' U' L R U2' L' U' L // UFR LFU+UF UR parity 11/726

solve 8, scramble #46 (12 algs)
x2
[L' U L, E] // UF FL LB 8/734
[U M U : [M, U2]] // UF FD UB 9/743
[E : [R E' R', U']] // UF BR UR 9/752
[R', D' M D] // UF RF RD 8/760
[R' S2 R, U] // UF FR UL 8/768
[D L F' : [L2', E']] // UF BD DL 10/778
[M2 U' : [M, U2]] // UF UL parity 7/785
[R D' R' : [R' D R, U']] // UFR UFL DBR 13/798
[R U' R' : [U2, R' D R]] // UFR DFR FDL 13/811
[R U' : [R' U R, D2]] // UFR BUR DFL 12/823
[R : [R D' R', U]] // UFR LUB DBL 9/832
U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' // UFR LUB+UF UR parity 15/847

solve 9, scramble #45 (11 algs)
z' y
[U : [L' E L, U]] // UF UR RB 9/856
[M L' : [U' L U, M2]] // UF LU DB 10/866
[U' : [R' E R, U2]] // UF UB LF 9/875
[D' : [M, D2]] // UF DL DR 5/880
[U L U', M'] // UF FD BL 8/888
[UD' L' : [E', L2]] // UF DF FR (breaking into flip) 9/897
[U : [U, L E' L']] // UF RF parity 9/906
[R' U' D' : [R' D R, U']] // UFR UFL UBL 13/919
[R' U : [R U' R', D]] // UFR LDF BUR 12/931
[D' : [R U R', D']] // UFR BDR LDB 9/940
U2' R' U L' U' L R U2' L' U' L // UFR LUF+UF UR parity 11/951

solve 10, scramble #53 (10 algs w/ floating 2flip)
z y'
[S U' R' : [E, R2]] // UF FL RU 9/960
[UD' L : [E, L2]] [UD' L : [L2, E]] // UF DF BR+inverse, oops skipped a comm 18/978
[U : [S, R B R']] // UF BU DB 10/988
[UD' L : [E, L2]] // UF DF BR 9/997
[R', D' M D] // UF RF RD 8/1005
[U : [U, L' E' L]] // UF LD UR 9/1014
U' R E' R' U' R E R2' E2' R U R' E2' R U // UL BL floating 2flip 15/1029
[D' R D : [U, R' D' R]] // UFR BDR DFR 14/1043
[D : [U', R' D R]] // UFR BDL UFL 10/1053
[R B R', F2] // UFR DFL UBR 8/1061
[l' U : [R D' R', U2]] // UFR LUB FUL 11/1069

solve 11, scramble #54 (10 algs w/ floating 2twist)
z' y'
[S' : [L' E L, U]] // UF RB RU 10/1079
[U' L U, M'] // UF LB BU 8/1087
[L, D M D'] // UF LF LD 8/1095
[M', L' U L U'] // UF UL FD 9/1104
[S' U L : [E', L2]] // UF FR LU 9/1113
[R' : L' E L U L' E' L2 E2 L' U' L E2 L'] // UF RD 2flip 15/1128
[U R : [D, R U' R']] // UFR LDF DBR 11/1139
[U' R' : [U2, R' D' R]] // UFR UFL RUB 11/1150
U R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U' // UFR FDR+UF UR parity 17/1167
[U2 : D' R D R' U' R D' R' D R D' R' U R D R'] // UBL DBL floating ccw 2twist 18/1185

solve 12, scramble #55 (10 algs)
x y
[r' F' : [r S r', F']] // UF FL LU 11/1196
[U', R E R'] // UF UR RD 8/1204
(M D M' D)2 // UF LD BD 8/1212
[U2, M'] // UF UB DF 4/1216
[U R' : [S, R2]] // UF FR BR (breaking into 2flip) 7/1223
[U : [U, L' E L]] // UF RB parity 9/1232
[UD' : [R D R', U2]] // UFR BDL UBL 11/1243
[D R U' : [D', R' U R]] // UFR DBR BUR 14/1257
[D : [R' D' R, U']] // UFR UFL FDL 10/1267
U2' R' U L' U' L R U2' L' U' L // UFR LUF+UF UR parity 11/1278





Spoiler: Solves 13-20 (first 8 pack of 3pass 33-48)



solve 13, scramble #21 (10 algs)
x'
[M : u M u2 M u] // UF RU DF 7/1285
[S' U' R : [E, R2]] // UF LD FL 9/1294
[R' U' : [S, R2]] // UF UB FR 8/1302
[U' : [R' B R, S]] // UF DB RD 10/1312
[R U' R' : [E', R2]] // UF BR BL 9/1321
[U : [U, L' E L]] // UF RB parity 9/1330
[U' R' U, L] // UFR LFU LUB 8/1338
[U R : [R D' R', U2]] // UFR LDB RUB 11/1349
[R U R', D] // UFR RFD FDL 8/1357
U R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U' // UFR FDR+UF UR 17/1374

solve 14, scramble #22 (11 algs)
x' z2
[U' l U' : [M', U2]] // UF BL LU 9/1383
[E' : [U', R' E R]] // UF UR FR 10/1393
[U' : [R2', S]] // UF DR UB 6/1399
[UD' L' : [E, L2]] // UF BR DF 9/1408
[M', U' L' U] // UF BU LF 8/1416
[M' : [U' L' U, M2]] // UF DB LF 9/1425
[U', R D' R'] // UFR UBR LDB 8/1433
[D' : [U', R' D' R]] // UFR BDR UFL 10/1443
[R' : [F', R D' R' D]] // UFR FDR FDL 10/1453
[R, U' L' U] // UFR BUR BUL (breaking into 2twist) 8/1461
U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' // UFR LUB+UF UR parity 15/1476

solve 15, scramble #23 (11 algs)
z' y2
[U'D R' : [E, R2]] // UF FL DF 9/1454
[S : [U, L E' L']] // UF LD RF 10/1464
(U' M U' M')2 // UF UL BD 8/1472
[u R' : [S, R2]] // UF RB LB 7/1479
[U' : [S, R2']] // UF UB DR 6/1485
r U R' U' r' U2' R U R U' R2' U2' R // UF UR 2flip 13/1498
[U : [R U' R', D']] // UFR FDR RDB 10/1508
[D' : [U', R D R']] // UFR UBR BDL 10/1518
[R' U : [R U' R', D]] // UFR LDF BUR 12/1530
[U' R : [R D R', U2]] // UFR UFL LUB 11/1541
U2' R' U L' U' L R U2' L' U' L // UFR LUF+UF UR 11/1552

solve 16, scramble #24 (11 algs)
[L', D M D'] // UF LB LD 8/1560
(M U' M' U')2 // UF BD UR 8/1568
R' U R U R U R' U' R' U' // UF DR BR 10/1578
[U' R U, M'] // UF FD FR 8/1586
[U' : [U', R' E R]] // UF LF UL 9/1595
[R' U' : [S, R2]] // UF UB FR 8/1503
[D : [U', R' D R]] // UFR BDL UFL 10/1513
[R' : [R2 D' R2 D R2, U']] // UFR RUB FUL 13/1526
[U'D : [R D' R', U2]] // UFR UBL BDR 11/1537
[R' : [R' U R, D]] // UFR BUL RFD 9/1546
[R D : [R' D' R, U]] // UFR DFL RFD 12/1558

solve 17, scramble #32 (9->8 algs w/ UBR float)
z y2
[l F : [l' S' l, F]] // UF FR RU 11/1569
[E' : [L' E L, U]] // UF BL UL 9/1578
[U' R' : [E, R2]] // UF FL DR 7/1585
[U' R' U, M'] // UF FD BR 8/1593
D' R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' D // UF DB UL 12/1605
[D R : [R D' R', U]] // UFR LUB DBR 11/1616
[U'D' R' U : [D, R U' R']] // UFR DFR LUF 16/1632
[U D : [R U R', D]] // UBR FDL LDB 11/1643

solve 18, scramble #31 (11 algs)
[r' F' : [F', r S r']] // UF LU FL 11/1654
[UE L' : [E, L2]] // UF RF DL 9/1663
[U' R' U, M] // UF BU BR 8/1671
[U R' F' R : [S, R2]] // UF DR FD 11/1682
[U' L U, M'] // UF LB BU 8/1690
M U M' U M' U M' U M U M' U M' U M' U // UF DB 2flip 16/1706
[R' U : [R U' R', D]] // UFR LDF BUR 12/1718
[R' D' R, U'] // UFR UFL RFD 8/1726
[U' R' U, L] // UFR LUF LUB 8/1734
[U R : [R U' R', D2]] // UFR DBR BDL 11/1745
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // UFR UBL+UF UR parity 19/1764

solve 19, scramble #30 (9 algs)
z' y2
[U' : [U', R' E R]] // UF LF UL 9/1773
[L F' L' : [S', L2]] // UF RU LD 9/1782
[U' : [S, R' F' R]] // UF FD BU 10/1792
[E, L U L'] // UF RB BL 8/1800
[R' f R : [S', R2]] // UR RD FR 9/1809
[D2 R : [R D' R', U']] // UFR LDB DFR 11/1820
[D : [R D' R', U']] // UFR BDR UBR 10/1830
[R U : [R' D R, U]] // UFR LUB FDL 11/1841
[R' D' : [U', R' D R]] // UFR UFL BUR 12/1853

solve 20, scramble #29 (9 algs)
z' y2
[R' U R' : [S, R2]] // UF UR DR 9/1862
[U L' : [E', L2]] // UF DL FR 7/1869
[R' : [U', R' E R]] // UF BR LF 9/1878
(M U M' U)2 // UF BD UL 8/1886
[L' U : [S', L2]] // UF UB BL 8/1894
[U : [R' F' R, S]] // UF DF BU 10/1904
[R : [R D' R', U]] // UFR LUB DBL 9/1913
[U' R' : [U, R' D R]] // UFR DFL RDB 11/1924
[F : [D', R U R']] // UFR LUF BDR 10/1934





Spoiler: Solves 21-28 (second 8pack of 3pass 33-48)



solve 21, scramble #49 (11 algs)
z'
[R U' : [R' F' R, S']] // UF RB FD 12/1946
[U : [L', U M U']] // UF BD FL 9/1955
[E' : [U', R' E R]] // UF UR FR 10/1965
[UD : [S, R' F' R]] // UF BU DL 12/1977
U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R // UF UL DR 10/1987
[E' : [U, L' E L]] // UF UL BL (breaking into 2flip) 9/1996
[R E' R', U'] // UF LB pseudo-parity 8/2004
[D R : [R D' R', U]] // UFR LUB DBR 11/2015
[D R' : [R D' R' D, F']] // UFR LDB LDF 10/2025
[R' : [U', R' D' R]] // UFR LUF UBR 9/2034
[U' R' D R : [U, R D' R']] // UFR DFR UBR 15/2049

solve 22, scramble #50 (9 algs)
z y'
[L', D M D'] // UF LB LD 8/2057
[R : (M D' M' D')2] // UF RB BD 10/2067
[F' R' : [E, R2]] // UF RD RU 7/2074
[R' U' R' : [E, R2]] // UF FL FR 9/2083
[U' M U : [M', U2]] // UF LU BU 9/2092
[D R : [R D' R', U']] // UFR FDL DBR 11/2103
[R' B' R : [U', R D R']] // UFR UBR UBL 13/2116
[R' D' R, U'] // UFR UFL RFD 8/2124
[R : [U2, R D' R']] // UFR DBL FUL 9/2133

solve 23, scramble #51 (10 algs w/ floating 2flip)
z2
[R U' R' : [E', R2]] // UF BR BL 9/2142
[L F' L : [L2, S']] [L F' L : [L2, S']] // (UF RU LD)x2 18/2160
[U' : [U', R E R']] // UF RD UL 9/2169
[U : [U M U', L']] // UF FL BD 9/2178
[R' F : [R S R', F2]] // UF DF UL 11/2189
L E' L' U' L E L2' E2 L U L' E2 L // UB FR floating 2flip 13/2202
[R U R' U' D : [R D R', U2]] // UFR BUL FUL 17/2219
[D : [R U R', D2]] // UFR FDL BDR 9/2228
[U R' U' : [R U R', D']] // UFR BUR DFR 14/2242
R U D' R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R D R' // UFR LDB+UF UR 18/2260

solve 24, scramble #52 (11 algs)
z2 x'
[U' R' : [E, R2]] // UF FL DR 7/2267
[S U' : [S, R2]] // UF UB RU 8/2275
[u L : [E', L2]] // UF RB DL 7/2282
[E' : [U, L' E L]] // UF UL BL 9/2291
D' R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' D // UF DB UL 12/2303
[UD' L : [E', L2]] // UF FR DF 9/2312
[U : [U, L E' L']] // UF RF pseudo-parity 9/2321
[D' : [U, R' D R]] // UFR FDR UBR 9/2330
[R U' D : [R' D' R, U2]] // UFR DFL FUL 13/2343
[R' U : [U, R' D' R]] // UFR BUL RDB 11/2354
[R D' : [R' U' R, D2]] // UFR LDB RDB 11/2365

solve 25, scramble #60 (11 algs)
z2 x
[R' F : [E, R2]] // UF DF RD 8/2373
[U L' : [E, L2]] // UF BR DL 7/2380
[U : [R' E2' R, U2]] // UF BL UB 9/2389
[M U' : [M', U2]] // UF RU LU 7/2396
[U : [L', U M U']] // UF BD LF 9/2405
L E' L' U L E L2' E2 L U' L' E2 L // UF FR 2flip 13/2418
[D' R D' : [R' U' R, D2]] // UFR FDL BDL 13/2431
[R' U' D' : [U', R' D R]] // UFR UBL UFL 13/2444
[D', R U R'] // UFR BDR RFD 8/2452
[R U'D' R' : [D, R' U R]] // UFR LUF RUB 15/2467
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // UFR UBR+UF UR 14/2481

solve 26, scramble #59 (11 algs)
z'
[RM' : [U R' U', M2]] // UF DB RU 10/2491
[M' : [U R' U', M']] // UF FD RB 9/2500
[UE L : [E, L2]] // UF DL RF 9/2509
[E' : [L' E L, U]] // UF BL UL 9/2518
[S : [R' E R, U']] // UF LF LU 10/2528
[U' : [R E R', U2]] // UF UB RD 9/2537
[R2 U' : [S, R2]] // UF UB pseudo-parity 8/2545
[R D' R' : [U', R' D R]] // UFR DBR UFL 13/2558
[U'D' R' : [R' D R, U']] // UFR BUL DFR 13/2571
[R U' : [R' U R, D']] // UFR BUR DBL 12/2583
[U' R' U : [D, R U' R']] // UFR DFL LUF 14/2597

solve 27, scramble #58 (11 algs)
[r' F' : [r S r', F']] // UF FL LU 11/2608
[M U2 M, U] // UF UR DF 8/2616
[L' : (D' M D' M')2] // UF BD LB 10/2626
[M' U' L : [E', L2]] // UF RF LD 9/2635
[U : [R E R', U2]] // UF RD UB 9/2644
L' E L U L' E' L2 E2 L' U' L E2 L' // UF BR 13/2657
[R U R', D'] // UFR RFD BDR 8/2665
[D2 R' : [R D' R' D, F2]] // UFR FUL BDL 11/2676
[D' : [U, R' D R]] // UFR FDR UBR 10/2686
[U R U : [R' D R, U2]] // UFR LDF RUB 13/2699
[R : [U, R D R' D' R D R']] // UFR UBL ccw twist 17/2716

solve 28, scramble #57 (10 algs)
z' y'
[L' : [U, L' E L]] // UF FL RB 9/2725
[U', R E' R'] // UF UR LB 8/2733
[S' MR : [U R' U', M2]] // UF DR DB 12/2745
[M : u' M u2 M u'] // UF LU DF 7/2752
[U R U', M'] // UF RF BU 8/2760
[L : R E' R' U' R E R2' E2' R U R' E2' R] // UF DL 2flip 15/2775
[R' D' R, U] // UFR UBR RFD 8/2783
[R U D' : [U, R' D R]] // UFR RFD LUB 13/2796
[D2 R' : [F2, R D' R' D]] // UFR BDL FUL 11/2807
[R : [F2, R' U R U']] // UFR DFL FDR 10/2817



separate 28 mbld done, start 1-32 mbld



Spoiler: 29-36 (first 8 of long term 32)



solve 29, scramble #4 (10 algs)
x' y2
[L : [U, L E' L']] // UF BL RF 9/2826
[S' U L : [E, L2]] // UF LU BR 9/2835
[L' M U : [M', U2]] // UF LF RU 9/2844
[U'D : [S, R' F' R]] // UF LD BU 12/2856
[D : [S', R F R']] // UF DB FD 10/2866
[R' : L' E L U L' E' L2 E2 L' U' L E2 L'] // UF RD 2flip 15/2881
U D' R' D r2 U' R U r2' U' // UFR RDB DBL 10/2891
[R U R', D] // UFR RFD FDL 8/2899
[U' R' : [R' D' R, U2]] // UFR RUB UFL 11/2910
[F : [U2, R' D' R]] // UFR UBL LFU 10/2920

solve 30, scramble #3 (9->8 algs w/ FD float)
x'
[M', U' L U] // UF BU LB 8/2928
[L' M U : [M', U2]] // UF LF RU 9/2937
D' R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' D // UF DB UL 12/2949
[L' E' L, U] // UF LD UL 8/2957
[F', R S' R'] // FD FR RB 8/2965
[U', R' D R] // UFR LDF UFL 8/2973
[R U R' : [R' D' R, U']] // UFR LUB FDR 13/2986
[D R' U : [R U' R', D]] // UFR BDL BUR 14/3000

solve 31, scramble #2 (10 algs)
z' y2
[UE L' : [E, L2]] // UF RF DL 9/3009
// 36 second pause to try to remember the rest of this edge image......
[R' F : [R S R', F2]] // UF DF UL 11/3020
[U', R E' R'] // UF UR LB 8/3028
[U : [R E2 R', U2]] // UF FL UB 9/3037
[R : (M D' M' D')2] // UF RB BD 10/3047
[R' : L' E L U L' E' L2 E2 L' U' L E2 L'] // UF RD 2flip 15/3062
[D R D' R' : [U2, R' D R]] // UFR DFR UBL 15/3077
[U', R D' R'] // UFR UBR LDB 8/3085
[U' : [U', R D R']] // UFR RBD UFL 9/3094
[R' U' : [R U R', D]] // UFR LDF LUF 12/3106

solve 32, scramble #1 (11 algs)
y'
[R M U' : [M', U2]] // UF RF LU 9/3115
[L U L', E] // UF BL RB 8/3123
[U', R' E R] // UF UR LF 8/3131
[U' : [R2', S]] // UF DR UB 6/3137
[U' L F L : [S', L2]] // UF FD DL 11/3148
[R' U' R U, M] // UF BU pseudo-parity 9/3157
[D R D' R' : [R' D R, U']] // UFR UFL DFR 15/3172
[R' D R, U2] // UFR UBL LDF 8/3180
[R : [R D R', U]] // UFR LUB UBR 9/3189
[D R' U : [R U' R', D]] // UFR BDL BUR 14/3203
U R U' R' D' R U R' U' R U R' D R U' R' // UFR DBR ccw 2twist 16/3219

solve 33, scramble #9 (10 algs w/ floating 2flip)
z'
[U' R' U, M] // UF BU BR 8/3227
D' R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' D // UF DB UL 12/3239
[U' R' : [E, R2]] // UF FL DR 7/3246
[S' : [U, L E' L']] // UF RU RF 10/3256
[E R U' R' : [E, R2]] // UF LB RF 11/3267
[R D : [R' U' R, D]] // UFR RBD FDL 11/3278
[l' U' : [R D' R', U2]] // UFR FUL LUB 11/3289
[D2 R : [R D' R', U']] // UFR LDB DFR 11/3300
U R' U R U' x' U L' U L U2 R U' R' U x // UFR RUB+UF UR 14/3314
x R2' E R U' R' E' R2 E2' R' U R E2' // DF DL floating 2flip 12/3326

solve 34, scramble #10 (10 algs)
Forgot the first edge image on this cube!

solve 35, scramble #11 (10 algs)
x y
[M2 U : [M, U2]] // UF UR UL 7/3333
[UD L' : [E', L2]] // UF DB FR 9/3342
[U'E' R' : [E', R2]] // UF DR LF 9/3351
[U' R' U, M] // UF BU BR 8/3359
[M' U' L : [E, L2]] // UF LD RB 9/3368
M2 U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 M // UF FD 2flip 13/3381
[D R' U : [R U' R', D]] // UFR BDL BUR 14/3395
[U' : [R D R', U']] // UFR UFL RDB 9/3404
[UD : [R D R', U2]] // UFR FDR UBL 11/3415
U R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2' U' // UFR FDR+UF UR parity 17/3432

solve 36, scramble #12 (9 algs w/ floating 2flip and floating 2twist)
z y'
[R' E' : [E', R U' R']] // UF BL RD 11/3443
[UD L' : [E', L2]] // UF DB FR 9/3452
[D : [U' R' U, M']] // UF LD BR 10/3462
[R2 U' : [S, R2]] // UF UB UR 8/3470
U2 M' U M' U M' U M U M' U M' U M' U M U' // DF UL floating 2flip 17/3487
[R : [U, R D' R']] // UFR DBL LUB 9/3496
[U R' : [R D' R' D, F2]] // UFR DFR RUB 12/3508
[U : [R D R', U2]] // UFR RDB UBL 9/3517
U' R U R' D R U' R' U R U' R' D' R U R' // UFL DFL floating cw 2twist 16/3533





Spoiler: Solves 37-44 (second 8 of long term 32)



solve 37, scramble #20 (10 algs)
y2
[S, L' F' L] // UF DR LD 8/3541
[R' U' : [S, R2]] // UF UB FR 8/3549
[E', L U L'] // UF LF BL 8/3557
[L' U L U', M'] // UF FD UL 9/3566; (I actually mistakenly solved the UR piece to UL here, basically as if I already knew I had parity but I didn't know yet -- luckily I ended up having parity so this mistake caused no problems)
[UD L' : [E, L2]] // UF BR DB 9/3575
[M2 U : [M, U2]] // UF UR UL 7/3582
[UD R' : [R' D R, U']] // UFR BDL LUB 13/3595
[R U : [D, R U R']] // UFR DFL BDR 12/3607
[F : [R U R', D]] // UFR FDR LFU (breaking into 2twist) 10/3617
U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L // UFR UFL+UF UR parity 14/3631

solve 38, scramble #19 (9 algs)
z y2
[R' U' : [S, R2]] // UF UB FR 8/3639
[R' F : [R' S' R, F2]] // UF DF DL 11/3650
[R u' R : [E', R2]] // UF RU BR 9/3659
[E' : [L' E L, U]] // UF BL UL 9/3668
[R E R', U'] // UF RD parity 8/3676
[l UD' : [R D R', U2]] // UFR DFL BDL 13/3689
[U' L' U, R] // UFR BUL BUR 8/3697
[U R D' : [R' D R, U']] // UFR DBR FDR (breaking into 2twist) 14/3711
U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U // UFR RFD+UF UR parity 15/3726

solve 39, scramble #18 (11 algs + 2 extra comms from skipping a word)
z y'
[R U' : [R' F' R, S']] // UF RB FD 12/3738
[E' : [L' E L, U]] // UF BL UL 9/3747
[L F' L : [S', L2]] // UF LD RU 9/3756
[U'E' R' : [E', R2]] [U'E' R' : [R2, E']] // UF DR LF+inverse (realized I skipped a word/alg) 18/3774
[M, U' R U] // UF FR BU 8/3782
[U'E' R' : [E', R2]] // UF DR LF 9/3791
M U M' U M' U M' U M U M' U M' U M' U // UF DB 2flip 16/3807
[R U' R' : [R' U R, D]] // UFR DBR LFU 13/3820
[R' D R, U2] // UFR UBL LFD 8/3828
[U' R' D R : [R D' R', U]] // UFR UBR DFR 15/3843
[U', R D' R'] // UFR UBR LDB (breaking into 2twist) 8/3851
UD' R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U'D // UFR DBL+UF UR parity 19/3870

solve 40, scramble #17 (10 algs)
x'
M M' [R M : [U R' U', M2]] // a little hesitation, then UF RU DB 12/3880
[UD' L' : [E, L2]] // UF BR DF 9/3889
[L' U' L U, M'] // UF LU BU 9/3898
[R F R', S'] // UF RD DL 8/3906
[u' R' : [E, R2]] // UF LB DR 7/3913
R' E R U' R' E' R2 E2' R' U R E2' R' // UF FL 2flip 13/3926
[U'D' R' : [R' D R, U]] // UFR BDL DFR 13/3939
[R : [U2, R D R']] // UFR UBR FUL 9/3948
[U, R' D R] // UFR LDF UBR 8/3956
U R U' R' D' R U R' U' R U R' D R U' R' // UFR DBR ccw 2twist 16/3972

solve 41, scramble #25 (9 algs)
z
[R U R' : [S, R2]] // UF DR UR 9/3981
[U' l U : [M', U2]] // UF LU BL 9/3990
[D L F' : [L2, E']] // UF BD DL 10/4000
[M, U L' U'] // UF FL BU 8/4008
[E R U' R : [E', R2]] // UF RB RF 11/4019
[U', R D' R'] // UFR UBR LDB 8/4027
[D R' U' : [R U R', D']] // UFR FDL LFU 14/4041
[R U D' : [R' D R, U]] // UFR LUB RDB 13/4054
U R' U R U' x' U L' U L U2 R U' R' U // UFR RUB+UF UR parity 14/4068

solve 42, scramble #26 (11 algs)
x
[U R' : [S, R2]] // UF FR BR 7/4075
[R' E2' R, U'] // UF BL UR 8/4083
[R' F : [E, R2]] // UF DF RD 8/4091
[L' E' L, U] // UF LD UL 8/4099
[U' : [R' E R, U2]] // UF UB LF 9/4108
[U' M : [R' E R, U]] // UF BD LF 11/4119
[U' R' : [U2, R' D' R]] // UFR UFL RUB 11/4130
[D R D : [R' U' R, D2]] // UFR FDR BDR 13/4143
[D R D : [U, R' D' R]] // UFR FDL DBL 14/4157
[R' D : [R' U R, D]] // UFR LDF BUL (breaking into 2twist) 11/4168
U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' // UFR LUB+UF UR parity 15/4183

solve 43, scramble #27 (10 algs)
z2 x
[E, R U' R'] // UF LF FR 8/4191
[M2 U : [M, U2]] // UF UR UL 7/4198
[D L F' : [L2, E']] // UF BD DL 10/4208
[U' R' U, M'] // UF FD BR 8/4216
[R' E' : [R U' R', E']] // UF RD BL 11/4227
[L F' L', S'] // UF LU parity 8/4235
[R' : [U2, R' D' R]] // UFR BUL UBR 11/4246
[R U D : [R' D' R, U2]] // UFR FUL DFL 13/4259
[R D' R' : [R' D R, U]] // UFR LDB DBR 13/4272
U R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2' U' // UFR FDR+UF UR parity 17/4289

solve 44, scramble #28 (9 algs)
x2
[U' : [R E R', U2]] // UF UB RD 9/4298
[M' : (U M' U M)2] // UF LU BD 9/4307
[R' : [F, R' S' R]] // UF RU DL 9/4316
[U'D R' : [E, R2]] // UF FL DF 9/4325
[E, L U L'] // UF RB BL 8/4333
[R' E R, U'] // UF LF pseudo-parity 8/4341
[R U' R' : [R' D R, U2]] // UFR FDL DFR 13/4354
[U'D : [R D' R', U2]] // UFR UBL BDR 11/4365
[R D' R', U'] // UFR LDB UBR 8/4373





Spoiler: Solves 45-52 (third 8 of long term 32)



solve 45, scramble #36 (10 algs)
x2
[U' : [U' M U, R']] // UF BR BD 9/4382
[F' : [E', L2]] // UF DF LB 6/4388
[U', R E2' R'] // UF UR FL 8/4396
U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R // UF UL DR 10/4406
[U' : [L' E' L, U2]] // UF LD UB 9/4415
[U R U', M'] // UF RF BU 8/4423
[UD' : [R D R', U2]] // UFR BDL UBL 11/4434
[D' : [R' D' R, U']] // UFR UFL BDR 10/4444
[R U' : [R' D R, U2]] // UFR FDL FUL 11/4455
[R D R' D' R D R', U'] // UFR UBR ccw 2twist 16/4471

solve 46, scramble #35 (11 algs w/ floating 2flip+2 extra algs from skipping a word)
z
[L U L', E] // UF BL RB 8/4479
[R' : (M D' M' D')2] // UF RF BD 9/4488
[M2 U : [M, U2]] // UF UR UL 7/4495
[L' : [M', U' L' U]] // UF BU LD 9/4504
[R E R', U'] // UF RD UR 8/4512
M'R' E R U' R' E' R2 E2' R' U R E2' r' // DF FL floating 2flip 14/4526
[R U R', D'] [D', R U R'] // UFR RFD BDR+inverse (realized I skipped an alg/word) 16/4542
[R' : [R2 D' R2 D R2, U']] // UFR RUB FUL 13/4555
[R U R', D'] // UFR RFD BDR 8/4563
[R D' : [R' U' R, D2]] // UFR LDB RBD 11/4574
U R U' R' D R U R' U' R U R' D' R U' R' // UFR DFL ccw 2twist 16/4590
[R : [U, R D R' D' R D R']] // UFR UBL ccw 2twist 17/4607

solve 47, scramble #34 (10 algs)
z y'
[U : [L' E' L, U2]] // UF UB LD 9/4616
[E : [L E' L', U]] // UF FL UL 10/4626
// 19 second pause to remember the last word of this image
[D' : [R F R', S']] // UF BD DF 10/4636
[D' M D, R'] // UF RD RF 8/4644
[S' : [U, L' E L]] // UF RU RB 10/4654
[R' E2' R, U'] // UF BL parity 8/4662
[R D' : [R D R', U]] // UFR LUB LDB 12/4674
[R : [R D R', U2]] // UFR FUL UBR 9/4683
[R U' R' : [R' D R, U2]] // UFR FDL DFR 13/4696
U R' U R U' x' U L' U L U2 R U' R' U // UFR RUB+UF UR 14/4710

solve 48, scramble #33 (10 algs+2 algs from skipping a word)
z2
[L : [F', L S L']] // UF LU DR 9/4719
[UD' L' : [E', L2]] // UF DF FR 9/4728
[U' : [R', U' M U]] // UF BD BR 9/4737
// 29 second pause to recall the second edge image
[E, L' U L] L' L [L' U L, E] // UF LB FL+hesitation+inverse(guessed semi-correctly? skipped a letter pair and then realized it, hesitated, undid it) 18/4755
[R2 U' : [S, R2]] // UF UB UR 8/4763
[E, L' U L] // UF LB FL 8/4771
[U : [U, L' E' L]] // UF LD parity 9/4780
[D R' : [F2, R D' R' D]] // UFR LDF FUL 10/4790
[U' : [U' L U, R']] // UFR BDR BDL 9/4799
[U' R' U : [R D R', U2]] // UFR FDR RUB (breaking into 2twist) 13/4812
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // UFR UBR+UF UR parity 14/4826

solve 49, scramble #41 (11 algs)
x'
[U' M U : [M, U2]] // UF UB FD 9/4835
[R U' R' : [E', R2]] // UF BR BL 9/4844
U' L' U' L U L U L U' L' // UF UR DL 10/4854
[R M U : [M', U2]] // UF LU RF 9/4863
(M D' M' D')2 // UF RD BD (breaking into 2flip) 8/4871
[R U' R' U, M2] // UF DB pseudo-parity 10/4881
[U' R' : [U', R' D' R]] // UFR UFL BUL 11/4892
[D' : [U', R' D' R]] // UFR BDR UFL 10/4902
[R : [R D' R', U']] // UFR RFD DBL 9/4911
[R' : [R D' R' D, F']] // UFR FDL FDR 10/4921
[U', R D R' D' R D R'] // UFR UBR cw 2twist 16/4937

solve 50, scramble #42 (10 algs)
z2 x
[U' l U' : [M', U2]] // UF BL LU 9/4946
[R U' R : [E, R2]] // UF BR FL 9/4955
[R' F : [E, R2]] // UF DF RD 8/4963
[R U' R' U, M2] // UF DB UR 10/4973
[M' U' L : [E', L2]] // UF RF LD 9/4982
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 // UF UB 12/4994
[R U' R' : [D, R' U R]] // UFR LUF DBR 13/5007
[R D : [R' D' R, U]] // UFR DFL RFD 12/5019
[U R : [R D' R', U2]] // UFR LDB RUB 11/5030
[U'D : [R D R', U2]] // UFR UBL FDR 11/5041

solve 51, scramble #43 (11 algs)
z y
[r' U' : [M', U2]] // UF RB LU 7/5048
[l F : [l' S' l, F]] // UF FR RU 11/5059
[R' F : [E, R2]] // UF DF RD 8/5067
[M', U' L' U] // UF BU LF 8/5075
[L' : (D' M D' M')2] // UF BD LB 10/5085
[U'D : [S, R' F' R]] // UF LD BU 10/5095
[D R D' R' : [U2, R' D R]] // UFR DFR UBL 15/5110
[B2, R' F' R] // UFR DBL UBR 8/5118
[R' D R, U'] // UFR UFL LDF 8/5126
[U' : [R D R', U']] // UFR UFL RDB (breaking into 2twist) 9/5135
U2 D' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U D // UFR BDR+UF UR parity 17/5152

solve 52, scramble #44 (10 algs)
z' y
[L U L', E] // UF BL RB 8/5160
[E : [L E' L', U]] // UF FL UL 10/5170
(U M U M')2 // UF UR BD 8/5178
[S, L' F' L] // UF DR LF 8/5186
[R' U' : [R2', S]] // UF FR UB (breaking into 2flip) 8/5194
[R' U' R U, M] // UF BU pseudo-parity 9/5203
[R : [R D R', U]] // UFR LUB UBR 9/5212
[U' L U, R] // UFR LDB BUR 8/5220
[R' D R, U'] // UFR UFL LDF 8/5228
[D' R U' D : [R' D' R, U2]] // UFR DFR FUL 15/5243





Spoiler: Solves 53-60 (fourth 8 of long term 32)



solve 53, scramble #5 (10 algs)
x2
[L' U L U', M'] // UF FD UL 9/5252
[R' U' : [R2', S]] // UF FR UB 8/5260
[S', R F R'] // UF DL RD 8/5268
(M U' M' U')2 // UF BD UR 8/5276
// 12 second pause to recall the next letter pair
[R U' R : [E, R2]] // UF BR FL 9/5285
[L U L', E] // UF BL RB 8/5293
[F' R U' : [R' D' R, U2]] // UFR DFR DBR 13/5306
[l' UD' : [R D R', U2]] // UFR UBL FUL 13/5319
[D : [U, R' D' R]] // UFR FDL UBR 10/5329
[U'D R' : [U2, R' D R]] // UFR DBL RUB 13/5342

solve 54, scramble #6 (11 algs)
z x'
[U' M2 U' : [M, U2]] // UF UL UB 9/5351
[D' M D, R'] // UF RD RF 8/5359
[M : u M u2 M u] // UF RU DF 7/5366
[E, L' U L] // UF LB FL 8/5374
[D : [M', U' R' U]] // UF BR LD 10/5384
M U M' U M' U M' U M U M' U M' U M' U // UF DB 2flip 16/5400
[R' : [U2, R' D' R]] // UFR BUL UBR 11/5411
[R U' R' : [R' U R, D]] // UFR DBR LFU 13/5424
[R U' R' : [U2, R' D R]] // UFR DFR FDL 13/5437
[D R' U : [D, R U' R']] // UFR BUR BDL (breaking into 2twist) 14/5451
UD' R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U'D // UFR DBL+UF UR parity 19/5470

solve 55, scramble #7 (9 algs w/ floating 2flip)
x'
[r' U' : [M', U2]] // UF RB LU 7/5477
[U' L' U, M'] // UF LF BU 8/5485
[M' : [U' L U, M']] // UF FD LB 9/5494
[D : [S', R F R']] // UF DB FD 10/5504
[y' z2 : M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2] // DL DR 2flip (super dumb safe alg cus i was nervous af lol) 12/5516
[U'D' R' U : [R U' R', D]] // UFR LFU DFR 16/5532
F' r U R' U' r' F R // UFR BUR LUB 8/5540
[D' : [R U R', D2]] // UFR BDR FDL (breaking into 2twist) 9/5549
U' x U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' U L U // UFR DFL+UF UR parity 12/5561

solve 56, scramble #8 (11 algs)
x'
[R E : [R' U' R, E]] // UF RD FL 11/5572
[R M U' : [M', U2]] // UF RF LU 9/5581
[U, M U2 M] // UF DF UR 8/5589
[D L F' : [L2, E']] // UF BD DL 10/5599
[U L U', M] // UF BU BL 8/5607
[U R' U', M'] // UF RB BU 8/5615
[R' B' R : [R D R', U']] // UFR UBL UBR 13/5628
[R U' D' : [R' D R, U2]] // UFR RBD FUL 13/5641
[U : [D, R U' R']] // UFR LDF FDR (breaking into first twist) 10/5651
[U'D' R' : [U, R' D R]] // UFR DFR BDL (solving first twist, breaking into second twist) 13/5664
UD' R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U'D // UFR DBL+UF UR 19/5683

solve 57, scramble #16 (11 algs)
z2 y'
[D : [M, D2]] // UF DR DL 5/5688
[E, L U L'] // UF RB BL 8/5696
[F : [L' U L, E']] // UF LF FD 10/5706
[S, R' F R] // UF UL RU 8/5714
[R' U' : [S, R2]] // UF UB FR 8/5722
[U' : [R, U' M U]] // UF BD FR 9/5731
[U' R' : [U, R' D R]] // UFR DFL RDB 11/5742
[R' D' R, U'] // UFR UFL RFD 8/5750
[U R : [R D R', U2]] // UFR BUL RUB 11/5761
[U R U' : [U', R D' R']] // UFR FDR LDB (breaking into 2twist) 13/5774
UD' R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U'D // UFR DBL+UF UR parity 19/5793

solve 58, scramble #15 (10 algs+2 extra comms from guessing a wrong word)
z2 y
[L U : [S', L2]] // UF UB FL 8/5801
U M U M' U2 M' U' M U // UF BD FD 9/5810
[U', R E R'] // UF UR RD 8/5818
[U' : [U', R E' R']] // UF LB UL 9/5827
[U R : [S, R2]] // UF BR FR 7/5834
L U L' U' L' U' L' U L U // UF DL UR 10/5844
[R : [R D R', U]] // UFR LUB UBR 9/5853
[U' R' : [R' D R, U]] // UFR RDB DFL 11/5864
[R' D' R, U'] [U', R' D' R] // UFR UFL RFD+inverse (guessed the wrong word and quickly realized it) 16/5880
[F : [D, R U R']] // UFR LFU FDR 10/5890
[U' R' U : [R D' R', U2]] // UFR BDL RUB 13/5903

solve 59, scramble #14 (11 algs)
z y'
(D M D M')2 // UF BD RD 8/5911
[U' R' U, M] // UF BU BR 8/5919
[L F' L' : [S', L2]] // UF RU LD 9/5928
[L2 F' : [L2, E']] // UF LF DF 8/5936
[S' U L' : [E', L2]] // UF LU FR 9/5945
R E' R' U' R E R2' E2' R U R' E2' R // UF BL 2flip 13/5958
[D', R U R'] // UFR BDR RFD 8/5966
[R : [R D' R', U2]] // UFR FUL DBL 9/5975
[R' : [F', R D' R' D]] // UFR FDR FDL (breaking into first twist) 10/5985
U' R' U' R' D R U R' D' R2 U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // UFR DFL BUL cancelled into UFR UBL+UF UR parity (solving first twist, breaking into second twist then cancelling into parity) 29/6014

solve 60, scramble #13 (11 algs)
z
[u L : [E, L2]] // UF DL LB 7/6021
[R M U : [M', U2]] // UF LU RF 9/6030
[UD L' : [E, L2]] // UF BR DB 9/6039
[R U R' : [S, R2]] // UF DR UR 9/6048
[U2, M'] // UF UB DF 4/6052
[R' U' R U, M] // UF BU parity 9/6061
[R' B' R : [R D R', U']] // UFR UBL UBR 13/6074
[l UD' : [R D R', U2]] // UFR DFL BDL 13/6087
[R' : [R D' R' D, F2]] // UFR FUL FDR (breaking into first twist) 10/6097
[R U'D' R' : [U2, R' D R]] // UFR DFR RDB (solving first twist, breaking into second twist) 15/6112
U R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U' // UFR DBR+UF UR parity 17/6129



Ending movecount: 6129 (STM)
STPS: (6129 STM)/(1348 seconds) = 4.55 STPS
610 algs total (10.33 algs/solve) (not counting the cube I set aside cus I did no algs on it, but that one was 10 algs)


----------



## TheCube4226 (May 18, 2019)

I figured this was the best place to put the even though it isn't a full example solve yet, but that is because I need help with something: I need some help recreating a solve. Here is the scramble: R2 B R2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 B L2 U2 R' U B L' B2 D' U B2 L F'
It had an X-cross (yellow) which went as follows: y R' U F R' D2. It solves the green/orange pair in the BL slot. The F2L is what I need help recreating. The OLL was R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' which happens to be my favorite case, and I had a PLL skip. If somebody can help me recreate the solve, that would be awesome. If I find the solution on my own, I'll update the post. If you need to know approximately how advance my F2L is (I imagine that would help) I average in the low 14s. If you need anymore information or have more questions that you need answered in order to help, leave a comment and I'll get back to you ASAP. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thom S. (May 18, 2019)

Can you remember the order you did the other pairs in or what cases they were. 
Rotations
What was the PLL AUF and the Pre-OLL AUF


----------



## TheCube4226 (May 19, 2019)

I don't remember what order I did the pairs in, otherwise I would've found it by now. I don't remember what either AUF was but if you get that OLL accompanied by a PLL skip, odds are that you found it.


----------



## Thom S. (May 19, 2019)

TheCube4226 said:


> if you get that OLL accompanied by a PLL skip, odds are that you found it.


There are 16 ways I can get to that Oll accompanied by a PLL skip


----------



## TheCube4226 (May 19, 2019)

Thom S. said:


> There are 16 ways I can get to that Oll accompanied by a PLL skip


What program are you using? I'll recognize the solve when I see it


----------



## Thom S. (May 19, 2019)

TheCube4226 said:


> What program are you using? I'll recognize the solve when I see it



You misunderstood. There are 16 ways that OLL + PLL combination can come up if I don't know more about it
I'm not reconstructing it with that little information


----------



## AegisSharp (May 19, 2019)

Not sure if I'm doing this correctly as I have never reconstructed before, but I got an interesting solution just now.
It was interesting because usually I only plan out my cross in inspection, but in this scramble I got to plan out the first 2 pairs (using keyhole).

Scramble: D' F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D' B L' B2 D B L' R2 F2 D
Reconstruction:
x y // inspection
U' R' F // misaligned cross
F R' F' R // keyhole 1
y R' F R F' D2 // keyhole 2
U2 L U' L' // pair 3
y U' R U2 R2' F R F' // pair 4 with partial edge control + oll skip
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' // pll
U' // AUF

34 moves HTM


----------



## TheCube4226 (May 19, 2019)

Thom S. said:


> You misunderstood. There are 16 ways that OLL + PLL combination can come up if I don't know more about it
> I'm not reconstructing it with that little information


How do you find all the ways to reach it? I'm intrigued now. Also, is there a way you can send me all 16 ways? I can go through them and find the solution.
Edit: Ok I just got what you were saying, sorry. Yeah. I don't remember what any of the AUFs were.


----------



## Thom S. (May 19, 2019)

TheCube4226 said:


> How do you find all the ways to reach it? I'm intrigued now. Also, is there a way you can send me all 16 ways? I can go through them and find the solution.
> Edit: Ok I just got what you were saying, sorry. Yeah. I don't remember what any of the AUFs were.



If you complete the Last Layer, these are 16 ways it could look like. Remove the double Slashes one at a time, and see if it fits(if it doesn't, readd them and try the next)

Also
That is what I came up with on my first try. Does any of this seem familiar?


----------



## TheCube4226 (May 19, 2019)

Thom S. said:


> If you complete the Last Layer, these are 16 ways it could look like. Remove the double Slashes one at a time, and see if it fits(if it doesn't, readd them and try the next)
> 
> Also
> That is what I came up with on my first try. Does any of this seem familiar?



The first time I tried to reconstruct it, I got this. BO GR BR
Doing the second pair like I've gotten a few different outcomes. I'll link them all here:

I think this is the best way to continue from there BR BO GR gives wrong OLL and an A perm
This is also the wrong OLL
There are a few more but I won't bother linking them because 1. They aren't very good solutions and 2. None of them were right

This one is has a really good LL but not as easy as the case I had.
This one is terrible and gives the wrong OLL.
I found another solution (didn't track it) that gave the right OLL but it was followed by an E-perm

I've done a bunch more but I haven't found it since Friday night. I got the right solution one time after I started reconstruction but of course it was the one solve where I wasn't paying attention to what I was doing. I'll keep the thread updated if I make any progress.

Edit #1: I said that none of the outcome I got from this start (BR pair first) had the right OLL but I keep coming back to it since it has the most solutions I've seen of the three remaining pairs. Maybe I 'm missing something that another person might see?


----------



## Brest (May 19, 2019)

TheCube4226 said:


> I figured this was the best place to put the even though it isn't a full example solve yet, but that is because I need help with something: I need some help recreating a solve. Here is the scramble: R2 B R2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 B L2 U2 R' U B L' B2 D' U B2 L F'
> It had an X-cross (yellow) which went as follows: y R' U F R' D2. It solves the green/orange pair in the BL slot. The F2L is what I need help recreating. The OLL was R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' which happens to be my favorite case, and I had a PLL skip. If somebody can help me recreate the solve, that would be awesome. If I find the solution on my own, I'll update the post. If you need to know approximately how advance my F2L is (I imagine that would help) I average in the low 14s. If you need anymore information or have more questions that you need answered in order to help, leave a comment and I'll get back to you ASAP. Thanks in advance!


I tried a few times but didn't find that OLL into a skip, although I did find a 6 move OLL +skip.
Good luck!


----------



## RouxCuber (May 27, 2019)

7.53 OH PB single reconstruction


----------



## Brest (May 27, 2019)

*Michał Rzewuski* - 6.79 3x3 av5 - GLS Cup I 2019



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



L F2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 D2 R' D2 R' D' B' D2 U' R D' U2 F2 R'

y x' // inspection
R' U' r' U r' U r D // cross
y' U' L' U U L U L' U' L // 1st pair
U' y L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U R' F R F' // 3rd pair
U' y U' R U' R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
R R' F (R U R' U')3 F' // COLL
M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5388

```
Step	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total	8.46	67		7.92	72		8.51

F2L		5.34	41		7.68	46		8.61
LL		3.12	26		8.33	26		8.33

Cross+1	2.37	16		6.75	18		7.59
OLS		2.24	24		10.71	26		11.61
PLL		1.30	9		6.92	9		6.92
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



B D F2 R U2 L2 U' L' D2 R2 F B2 U2 F U2 D2 F2 L2 D2

x2 // inspection
D R' F R2 U' D' R2' D // cross
L' U L U' d' L U L' // 1st pair
U R' R U' y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y2 U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' U R' U2' R2 U R2' U R U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5389

```
Step	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total	6.55	61		9.31	64		9.77

F2L		4.17	43		10.31	45		10.79
LL		2.38	18		7.56	19		7.98

Cross+1	1.67	16		9.58	16		9.58
OLS		3.10	8		2.58	9		2.90
PLL		1.13	15		13.27	15		13.27
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 D' L2 D F D2 R2 U2 L D2 U' F R

y' x' // inspection
R D R' U' R' F D // cross
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // 1st pair
y U' L' U L R U R' // 2nd pair
y2' U R' U' R L' U L // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R l) U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5390

```
Step	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total	6.89	60		8.71	65		9.43

F2L		4.00	40		10.00	44		11.00
LL		2.89	20		6.92	21		7.27

Cross+1	1.40	15		10.71	15		10.71
OLS		1.87	21		11.23	22		11.76
PLL		1.06	10		9.43	10		9.43
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



F R2 F U2 F' U2 B2 L' U2 R' U' F' R B L' D2 L'

y' x' // inspection
D' r' R' F R2 U R' L' U L D2 // Xcross
y U' U' R' U R R' U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net
www.cubesolv.es/5391

```
Step	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total	5.82	60		10.31	63		10.82

F2L		3.66	33		9.02	36		9.84
LL		2.16	27		12.50	27		12.50

Cross+1	1.36	11		8.09	11		8.09
OLS		1.33	16		12.03	16		12.03
PLL		0.73	14		19.18	14		19.18
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



F L2 F D2 F' D2 B2 R' D2 L' D F' L B R' U2 R'

y' x // inspection
D' r' R' R R' F R2 U R' L' U L D2' // Xcross
U2 R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' L U L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' r' U' R U M' R' R U' R' U R // OLL
U U R' U2' R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2' // PLL
www.cubesolv.es/5392
View at alg.cubing.net

```
Step	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total	6.92	57		8.24	61		8.82

F2L		3.77	30		7.96	32		8.49
LL		3.15	27		8.57	29		9.21

Cross+1	2.00	13		6.50	13		6.50
OLS		1.84	15		8.15	16		8.70
PLL		1.20	13		10.83	13		10.83
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

Step	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total	6.79	59		8.74	63		9.33

F2L		3.98	38		9.46	40		10.13
LL		2.81	22		7.72	23		8.19

Cross+1	1.69	15		8.68	15		8.68
OLS		2.27	15		6.46	16		6.90
PLL		1.13	13		11.21	13		11.21
```


```
Mean (5/5)

Step	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total	6.93	61		8.80	65		9.38

F2L		4.19	37		8.93	41		9.69
LL		2.74	24		8.61	24		8.91

Cross+1	1.76	14		8.07	15		8.30
OLS		2.08	17		8.09	18		8.57
PLL		1.08	12		11.25	12		11.25
```


```
Best from each field

Step	Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total	5.82	57		10.31	61		10.82

F2L		3.66	30		10.31	32		11.00
LL		2.16	18		12.50	19		12.50

Cross+1	1.36	11		10.71	11		10.71
OLS		1.33	8		12.03	9		12.03
PLL		0.73	9		19.18	9		19.18
```


----------



## Elo13 (May 28, 2019)

Here's a reconstruction of my 12.57 OH average from last weekend



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



1 F2 R B2 L D2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 B R D L F2 R2 F R'

y' x
R' U' M' U' R D U' R U' R' U2 r' R F // FB 14
U r U2' r' U r U' r' U2' R' U r // SB 12
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL 9
U' M U' M U M' U M' U' M2' U' M2' // LSE 12

47 / 11.79 ≈ 3.99 TPS





Spoiler: 2nd solve



U' R2 D2 U F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 L B U' R' B' R2 F2 D2 U'

x
M u U' r (z' f) // FB 5
R' R' U2' r U2' R U R' r' U' R R U' M2' U2' M' U' R' // SB 18
U' U' U' F R U R' U' R' U R U' F' U R' U' R // CMLL 17
M U M U M' U M U M2' U2' M' U2 M' // LSE 13

53 / 14.33 ≈ 3.70 TPS





Spoiler: 3rd solve



F2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 F L R' F D2 R F D2 R' B

y x
D R D D U R' U2' R U r' F // FB 11
r' U' R U R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' r U' M U r' // SB 19
F R U' R' U R U R' F' // CMLL 9
U2' M' U' M U' M' U' M' U' M U2' M // LSE 12

51 / 12.41 ≈ 4.11 TPS





Spoiler: 4th solve



U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U R F' L2 F' U B F2 D2 F L2 R' U'

z2 x
U' M2' U' R R D U' U' F' r r R' F' // FB 13
U' R' U R' U2' M' R' U' R U' M U2' M' r U r' // SB 16
U' r' U r U2' R R F R F' R // CMLL 11
M' U' M U M' U M' U2' M2' U M U2' M // LSE 13

53 / 13.34 ≈ 3.97 TPS





Spoiler: 5th solve



R2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 B' F R B U L2 B' R' F' D' U' B2

y' x
F U R' U R U' R (z' f) // FB 8
U2' r' U' R U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // SB 12
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // CMLL 8
U' M2' U' M' U2' M' U U' U' M U2' M // LSE 12

40 / 9.57 ≈ 4.18 TPS



FB pair in 1st solve and SB in solves 2 and 3 (especially 3) were absolute garbage

I'm still happy with the solves, and at least now I know what to work on next


----------



## TheCube4226 (May 31, 2019)

TheCube4226 said:


> The first time I tried to reconstruct it, I got this. BO GR BR
> Doing the second pair like I've gotten a few different outcomes. I'll link them all here:
> 
> I think this is the best way to continue from there BR BO GR gives wrong OLL
> ...



Here's yet another solution without any cube rotations. Part of the reason this is such a good scramble is because after the easy X-cross, there are lots of reasonably efficient rotationless solutions.


----------



## TheCube4226 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi guys, I just broke my 3x3 PB single with an 8.56 (I'm actually really proud of that). I'm trying to reconstruct it and I don't remember very much about the solve since I was just in one of those zones. I know that I had an OLL skip and a T-perm and I'm pretty sure I had a U2 before the T-perm and nothing after. The scramble is L2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F U2 D B' L' D' F' U B L' R. I would appreciate some help reconstructing it. I'm trying to remember what color cross I did and I'm color neutral so it could be anything but I'm pretty sure it was either white or yellow, probably yellow. Like I said, I would greatly appreciate if I could get some help trying to find the solution. I know I didn't provide very much information so sorry about that but thanks in advance to anybody who decides to help. I'm using alg.cubing.net for the reconstruction and recommend doing the same.

Part of the reason this is going to be so difficult is I don't really see an obvious cross solution. I'm hoping I did the scramble right the first time... Odds are I did just considering my typical scrambling accuracy but I'm still a little worried about it...

I keep getting this solution which is obviously not it and has about 84 million cube rotations during F2L.

Update: I found the solution a few times and i think I did it on white cross? The problem is I'm not paying any attention to what I'm doing -_- Anyway, the cross was not the most efficient solution which doesn't make this any easier lol. It involves a lot of D moves. I think I started with a D or a D' to line up 2 adjacent pieces (I want to say red and green) and then did a D2 and maybe an F to line up something else? And then maybe like another D or D' or whatever and like an L2? Idk it was something like that with roughly that level of efficiency. That probably wasn't helpful but whatever. I'll give an update if/when I find the solution. I wanna say it was similar to this but obviously not that.

Another update: Forgot to mention in the initial post I had said that the lasted layer consisted of an AUF before the PLL, and I was wrong. There was no AUF in any part of LL but there were several cube rotations during F2L.

UPDATE: I found it. Here it is


----------



## RouxCuber (Jun 18, 2019)

6.20 3x3 PB single!!


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Jul 11, 2019)

Myagmardorj Ulziijargal - 4.84 Mongolian NR Single (Ulaanbaatar Spring 2019)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve



/*Scramble*/
L' U2 B2 R F2 R2 F2 L2 F U B' U' R D2 L D2 B U F'

/*Solve*/
y // Inspection
F' R D2 R2' F2 D2 // Cross
R U R' // Pair 1
y R U' R' y R' U' R // Pair 2
R U' R' U' L' U' L // Pair 3
U' R' F R F' // Pair 4
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U' // AUF

// View at alg.cubing.net

37 STM, 4.84 Seconds = 7.64 TPS


----------



## Brest (Aug 13, 2019)

*Bhargav Narasimhan* - 11.35 3x3OH NR av5 - Phoenix Marketcity Cube Challenge 2019



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



R2 D L2 U F2 L2 D U2 L' F' U R2 F R' D' U' R' D' L2

z' // inspection
D z' F R2 D' R' (z' y) R' (z x') R' D2 // cross
U' R' U' U' R U' U' z U R U' // 1st pair
z' y' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' z U R' U' // 2nd pair
z' U' (z x) U' R2 U R U' R' U // 3rd pair
z' y' U' R' U R // EO
U' y U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair / OLS
x' z R' R' z' R2 U' z U' R z' R2 U' z U R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		12.42	66	5.31	79	6.36				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			9.50	54	5.68	63	6.63			F2L/Total	76.5%	81.8%	79.7%
LL			2.92	12	4.11	16	5.48			LL/Total	23.5%	18.2%	20.3%

Cross+1		4.53	20	4.42	22	4.86			Cross+1/F2L	47.7%	37.0%	34.9%
OLS			1.96	13	6.63	16	8.16			OLS/Total	15.8%	19.7%	20.3%
PLL			2.77	12	4.33	16	5.78			PLL/LL		94.9%	100.0%	100.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		3.66	8.76	62	7.08	67	7.65			Total	29.5%

F2L			2.60	6.90	50	7.25	53	7.68			F2L		27.4%
LL			1.06	1.86	12	6.45	14	7.53			LL		36.3%

Cross+1		0.73	3.80	19	5.00	21	5.53			Cross+1	16.1%
OLS			0.70	1.26	12	9.52	13	10.32			OLS		35.7%
PLL			1.06	1.71	12	7.02	14	8.19			PLL		38.3%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve



L2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F R U' B2 R D2 F2 D L' D L' U'

y' x' // inspection
R2 U' x' D R' D2 R D2 // cross
y y R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U' y' R U' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' y U' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U' U' R // OLL(CP)
U' U' // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		10.17	56	5.51	60	5.90				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			8.84	45	5.09	49	5.54			F2L/Total	86.9%	80.4%	81.7%
LL			1.33	11	8.27	11	8.27			LL/Total	13.1%	19.6%	18.3%

Cross+1		4.46	17	3.81	18	4.04			Cross+1/F2L	50.5%	37.8%	36.7%
OLS			2.00	18	9.00	19	9.50			OLS/Total	19.7%	32.1%	31.7%
OLL(CP)		1.03	11	10.68	11	10.68			OLL(CP)/LL	77.4%	100.0%	100.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		3.57	6.60	50	7.58	50	7.58			Total	35.1%

F2L			2.94	5.90	42	7.12	42	7.12			F2L		33.3%
LL			0.63	0.70	8	11.43	8	11.43			LL		47.4%

Cross+1		2.03	2.43	17	7.00	16	6.58			Cross+1	45.5%
OLS			0.70	1.30	15	11.54	15	11.54			OLS		35.0%
OLL(CP)		0.30	0.73	8	10.96	8	10.96			OLL(CP)	29.1%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve



F D2 U2 F' U2 L2 R2 F D2 B' D L B' F2 L' R B' D' R2

x2 // inspection
U' R' U' F R' D y' R2 D2 // Xcross
U' y' z R U' R' U z' y' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U' y R U R' U' R' U' R U' y R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
F U R U' R' y' R' // OLL
y R' U R U' x' U R U' U' R' U' R U' R' U' U' R U R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		12.26	69	5.63	78	6.36				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			8.24	44	5.34	50	6.07			F2L/Total	67.2%	63.8%	64.1%
LL			4.02	25	6.22	28	6.97			LL/Total	32.8%	36.2%	35.9%

Cross+1		2.60	10	3.85	9	3.46			Cross+1/F2L	31.6%	22.7%	18.0%
OLS			2.83	19	6.71	21	7.42			OLS/Total	23.1%	27.5%	26.9%
PLL			2.51	19	7.57	21	8.37			PLL/LL		62.4%	76.0%	75.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		3.65	8.61	65	7.55	69	8.01			Total	29.8%

F2L			2.86	5.38	40	7.43	42	7.81			F2L		34.7%
LL			0.79	3.23	25	7.74	27	8.36			LL		19.7%

Cross+1		0.33	2.27	10	4.41	9	3.96			Cross+1	12.7%
OLS			1.00	1.83	17	9.29	18	9.84			OLS		35.3%
PLL			0.42	2.09	19	9.09	20	9.57			PLL		16.7%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve



L R D2 B2 D2 R' F2 U' L B' F D2 B' R' B R U2 L'

x y2 // inspection
R U z' R' U y' R' z R' D // cross
U' U' R' U R // 1st pair
U R U' R' z U R' U' // 2nd pair
z' y' U' U U' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' U' R U' R' U' U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' U R U' // error
U' R U R' z U' R' R' z' R U R' z R U R' U' R2 U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		11.44	61	5.33	67	5.86				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			6.74	39	5.79	45	6.68			F2L/Total	58.9%	63.9%	67.2%
LL			4.70	22	4.68	22	4.68			LL/Total	41.1%	36.1%	32.8%

Cross+1		2.80	12	4.29	15	5.36			Cross+1/F2L	41.5%	30.8%	33.3%
OLS			0.93	10	10.75	10	10.75			OLS/Total	8.1%	16.4%	14.9%
ZBLL		4.44	22	4.95	22	4.95			ZBLL/LL		94.5%	100.0%	100.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		4.41	7.03	46	6.54	50	7.11			Total	38.5%

F2L			2.62	4.12	31	7.52	35	8.50			F2L		38.9%
LL			1.79	2.91	15	5.15	15	5.15			LL		38.1%

Cross+1		0.96	1.84	10	5.43	13	7.07			Cross+1	34.3%
OLS			0.26	0.67	8	11.94	8	11.94			OLS		28.0%
ZBLL		1.79	2.65	15	5.66	15	5.66			ZBLL	40.3%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve



B U2 R2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 F L2 F U B' R2 D' B F R' U2 B D

y x2 // inspection
U R F z' (U' D) R U' z D2 R // cross
U' y' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
R' U' U' R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U' y R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' R' U' R U' R' U' U' R2 U R' U' R' F R y' R' U' U' // OLL(CP)
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		10.35	65	6.28	69	6.67				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			7.11	45	6.33	49	6.89			F2L/Total	68.7%	69.2%	71.0%
LL			3.24	20	6.17	20	6.17			LL/Total	31.3%	30.8%	29.0%

Cross+1		3.64	18	4.95	19	5.22			Cross+1/F2L	51.2%	40.0%	38.8%
OLS			4.41	26	5.90	28	6.35			OLS/Total	42.6%	40.0%	40.6%
OLL(CP)		2.94	20	6.80	20	6.80			OLL(CP)/LL	90.7%	100.0%	100.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		3.09	7.26	58	7.99	59	8.13			Total	29.9%

F2L			2.15	4.96	42	8.47	43	8.67			F2L		30.2%
LL			0.94	2.30	16	6.96	16	6.96			LL		29.0%

Cross+1		1.14	2.50	17	6.80	17	6.80			Cross+1	31.3%
OLS			1.21	3.20	23	7.19	23	7.19			OLS		27.4%
OLL(CP)		0.94	2.00	16	8.00	16	8.00			OLL(CP)	32.0%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		11.35	65.0	5.73	71.3	6.28				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			7.36	42.7	5.79	48.0	6.52			F2L/Total	64.9%	65.6%	67.3%
LL			3.99	22.3	5.60	23.3	5.85			LL/Total	35.1%	34.4%	32.7%

Cross+1		3.01	13.3	4.42	14.3	4.76			Cross+1/F2L	40.9%	31.3%	29.9%
OLS			2.72	18.3	6.73	19.7	7.22			OLS/Total	24.0%	28.2%	27.6%
PLL			3.30	20.3	6.17	21.0	6.37			PLL/LL		82.7%	91.0%	90.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		3.72	7.63	56.3	7.38	59.3	7.77			Total	32.7%

F2L			2.54	4.82	37.7	7.81	40.0	8.30			F2L		34.5%
LL			1.17	2.81	18.7	6.64	19.3	6.87			LL		29.4%

Cross+1		0.81	2.20	12.3	5.60	13.0	5.90			Cross+1	26.9%
OLS			0.82	1.90	16.0	8.42	16.3	8.60			OLS		30.2%
PLL			1.05	2.25	16.7	7.42	17.0	7.57			PLL		31.9%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		11.33	63.4	5.60	70.6	6.23				%		Time	QTM		ETM

F2L			8.09	45.4	5.61	51.2	6.33			F2L/Total	71.4%	71.6%	72.5%
LL			3.24	18.0	5.55	16.2	4.99			LL/Total	28.6%	28.4%	22.9%

Cross+1		3.61	15.4	4.27	16.6	4.60			Cross+1/F2L	44.6%	33.9%	32.4%
OLS			2.43	17.2	7.09	18.8	7.75			OLS/Total	21.4%	27.1%	26.6%
PLL			2.74	16.8	6.14	18.0	6.57			PLL/LL		84.5%	93.3%	111.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		3.68	7.65	56.2	7.34	59.0	7.71			Total	32.5%

F2L			2.63	5.45	41.0	7.52	43.0	7.89			F2L		32.6%
LL			1.04	2.20	15.2	6.91	16.0	7.27			LL		32.1%

Cross+1		1.04	2.57	14.6	5.69	15.2	5.92			Cross+1	28.8%
OLS			0.77	1.65	15.0	9.08	15.4	9.32			OLS		31.9%
PLL			0.90	1.84	14.0	7.63	14.6	7.95			PLL		32.9%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		10.17	56	6.28	60	6.67

F2L			6.74	39	6.33	45	6.89
LL			1.33	11	8.27	11	8.27

Cross+1		2.60	10	4.95	9	5.36
OLS			0.93	10	10.75	10	10.75
PLL			1.03	11	10.68	11	10.68
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	QTM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		3.09	6.60	46	7.99	50	8.13

F2L			2.15	4.12	31	8.47	35	8.67
LL			0.63	0.70	8	11.43	8	11.43

Cross+1		0.33	1.84	10	7.00	9	7.07
OLS			0.26	0.67	8	11.94	8	11.94
PLL			0.30	0.73	8	10.96	8	10.96
```


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 15, 2019)

Unofficial 5.88 single by me, this is old but i've decided to post solve reconstructions i have or am currently doing cause why not 


Spoiler: Solve



F2 U R2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 U' B' R' U' F D B' D2 L D' U'

z2y' // inspection
U2 L2 U y' R' F R y2 F' R' F' R U y' R' F R // xxcross
U' R U R' U y' R' U' R // F2L3
R U R' y' U R' U' R // F2L 4
U' F R U R' U' F' //OLL





Spoiler: Video











15.54 Unofficial One Handed Avg5


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1



U L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 U' F' D2 R F' U' L R' B U' F

y x // inspection

U2 x' y' D l' U l L' U' L2 U y' L' U L' // xcross
U2 R U R' U y L' U' L // F2L2
y' U2 L U' L2' U L // F2L3
y' U' L' U L // F2L 4
U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U2 L' U R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' U // PLL





Spoiler: solve 2



D2 R' U2 R U2 L F2 D2 L2 B2 R' B D L F2 R2 F U' R D' L'
z2 // Inspection

L' l' U L x' D L2 // Cross
U R' U2 R // F2L1
U2 L U L2' U' L // F2L2
y' U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L3
y' U' L U L' U L U' L' // F2L4
L' U' L U LF' L' F // OLL
U y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL


6.68 Unofficial 3x3 single


Spoiler: Solve



D2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D R2 D' F2 R' U' R' U' R D R' B U2


x2 y' // Insepction

L D' R' D y' r U // xcross
x' L' U L2 U' L' // F2L2
U' L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L3
R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // F2L4
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
y x R' U R' D2' R U' R' D2 R2





Spoiler: Video












10.80 Unofficial OH single


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: solve



B2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 F L B R' D' B R' B2 U' R' F'

z2 // inspection
U L y L2' U L y' D // cross
L' U L // F2L1
U L U L' U2 L U' L' // F2L2
R' U R2U R' // F2L3
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2l 4
L' U' L U L F' L' F // OLL
U2 L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2 U // PLL


16.87 Unofficial 3x3 SIngle Michael Conard


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: solve



U' B2 D' R2 B2 R2' U B2 D2 U' L2' F R' B2 U' R' B' D R U2 B2

x2 y' // Inspection
L U F2 U B2 D2 // Cross
U' R U' R' // F2L1
y U R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 2
y U2' R' U2 R U' R' U' R // F2L 3
U R U' R' // F2L 4
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R // OLL
U y' z R' (U R' D R2 U' R D')2 // PLL


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 16, 2019)

My PB single (5.79 on stackmat)


Spoiler: Reconstruction



/* Scramble */
F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L D' B' U' L2 B' R B2

/* Solve */
// 5.79 3x3 single (Stackmat)
x2 y L F L' y R' F D' F D // X-cross 
y' R U2 R' // First Pair
U' L U L' // Second pair
y U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // Third pair
U F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F // OLL (PLL Skip)
U2 // AUF
// 38 Moves 6.74 TPS

// View at alg.cubing.net



Very lucky solution, the x-cross was pretty weird.


----------



## TheCube4226 (Aug 16, 2019)

My Unnofficial 3x3 PB Single 7.40 (From a few weeks ago)
7.40 D2 L B L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 D' L2 B L2 R D' L' R D'
z2 y // Inspection
R' F R2 F2 U' R2 F' // X-cross (white) solves BO
U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // F2L Pair 2 GO
L U' L' // F2L Pair 3 GR
U R' U R y U2 R U R' // F2L Pair 4 BR
U2 F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL, PLL Skip

Here it is on alg.cubing.net




stormtrooper said:


> WGC 2015 1.23 official 2x2 NR single Recontruction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he had better look ahead and higher TPS this could have been WR


----------



## TheKravCuber (Aug 16, 2019)

New PB!!!

Time: 11.93

Scramble:

B2 L2 D R' L2 U2 R D' R2 B' L2 B2 R2 F2 R U2 L U2



Spoiler: Reconstruction



x2//inspection

U' Rw' U Rw U2 L U' L'//FB 8/8 

Rw2 U' Rw U Rw' U' Rw U' R U2 Rw' U Rw U' Rw'//SB 15/23

Rw' U Rw U2 R2 F R F' R//CMLL 9/32

M2 U M U M U M U2 M' U M' U2 M'//LSE 13/45


 
45 STM 3.7 TPS


----------



## PugCuber (Aug 16, 2019)

Reconstruction of my [OFFICIAL] 5.97 PB Single.



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: L2 U2 L' B D2 B R' D2 F' D2 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L

x y2 // Inspection
R2 U D R’ D’ // X-Cross + Preserved Pair
U2 L U’ L’ // 2nd Pair
U2 y R U’ R’ U y’ R’ U’ R U’ // 3rd Pair
y’ (R U’ R’ U)*2 // 4th Pair
(R U R’) (U R U’ R’) U’ (R’ F R F’) // OLL + PLL Skip


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 18, 2019)

9.06 average of 12. Reconstructed the first 10, didn't do 11 cause its the slowest and didnt do 12 cause my camera memory was full so the solve cut out

Edit : I reconstructed the very first average of 5 i ever posted on youtube. For fun tomorrow i am gonna retry the scrambles now and film it and see the massive difference in move count and the overall solution



Spoiler: 16.16 average of 5






Spoiler: Video















Spoiler: Solve 1 16.70 



D B2 U2 R' B' L' B L2 U2 R B R B D R U2 R2 U' F' R U2 F2 U2 R2 D'

x2 y // Inspection
D2 R' D L' F2 // Cross
U R' U R U' L' U' L U L' U2 L U R' U R // F2L 1
U D R U R' D' // F2L 2
L U L' U L U' L' // F2L3
U2' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L 4
U L' U R U' L U R' // OLL
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL





Spoiler: Solve 2 15.28



R' F' U2 F2 U' R2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 L U B D L D B L F2

x2 y' // Inspection
D2 U' L' U L U' R2 y U F R' F' // Xcross
y U2 L' U' L U' L' U L // F2L 2
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L 3
U2 y L' U L // F2L4
U' F U R U' R' F' U' L U' R' U L' U R U R' U R // OLL
L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' U





Spoiler: Solve 3 16.16



U B R U F' R' B D L D B' D' L2 D' R' B' R F D L' U' L' U L' F

z2 // Inspection
R' F R y R2 D' // Cross
y' R' U R U2 L U L' // F2L1
U2' R' U R L' U L y U' L U' L' // F2L2
y' R U R' U R' U R // F2L3
y L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L 4
F U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' L y' R L U2 L' R' U2 // PLL





Spoiler: Solve 4 19.64



F U F L U F U F' R' B' U' B2 U2 B' R' U' B' D' B U B U R B' L2

x2 y // Inspection
L' D' L2 F // Cross
U' y' R' U R U' R U2 R' B' U B // F2L 1
U R' U R U' R L' U2 L R' // F2L2
U R U R' U R' U R // F2L 3
R U' R' y U2 L' U L U y' R U' R' // F2L 4
U2 R U B' U' R' U R B R' // OLL
U y' R' L' U2 R L y L U' R U2 L' U R' U2 // PLL





Spoiler: Solve 5 15.71



U R F2 R' U' R2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 F2 L' U L2 U2 L2

x2 // Inspection
L2 y L U2 L F' L' U y R U' R' D2 y2 L F' L' // Xcross
y' U R' U' R U' R' U R2 U' R' // F2L2
y U' R U2 R2' U' R y L' U L // F2L3
U y' R' U R U2' R' U R // F2L4
U2 R' d' L' U L F // OLL
U2 y' x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 // PLL








Spoiler: 9.06 avg12






Spoiler: Solves



1. 9.33 F U2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 F D' U' F' D2 R' F2 U' B2 U' F'
2. 9.17 B D2 F2 D2 R2 B F D2 F' U2 L' F' L2 U R B F2 L F D' B
3. 9.34 D F R2 F2 D2 B' L F' U F' R2 U2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 D2
4. 9.13 F2 L2 R2 D U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' R' D R' U' F' U B' L' R'
5. 8.43 F2 U B2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 U B2 F D' U B' R F L2 R' F2
6. 9.87 D' L2 R2 U B2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 F D F' D' U R' U2 L2 B' F2
7. 9.02 R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 L D L F D' L' U F2 D2 R
8. 8.88 D B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 R U2 R' B' L2 F' L F' U2 B'
9. (8.13) R2 L B' U R2 F' R' F D' L U2 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' B2
10. 8.26 B2 U2 R' D2 F' D' B R2 F U2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D F2 U L2
11. (10.28) D2 B2 R D2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 R B' R2 F L2 D L2 B' R F L
12. 9.12 L2 D2 F L2 D2 B' F' L2 D2 L2 D' F' L' D' F' L U' B2 U' L





Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: solve 1



9.33 F U2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 F D' U' F' D2 R' F2 U' B2 U' F'

x2 y // Inspection
R D' L D2L' // Cross
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L// F2L1
y U R U2 R2' U' R // F2L 2
R U' R' y U L' U L2 U L' // F2L3
U L' U' L U' L' U L // F2L4
U2 L' U' L U'L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U // PLL

66 Htm = 6.64 tps





Spoiler: solve 2



9.17 B D2 F2 D2 R2 B F D2 F' U2 L' F' L2 U R B F2 L F D' B

z2 // Inspection
U L F' U' R2 D' R D // Cross
U' R' U R U y L U L' // F2L1
U' R U2 R2' U' R // F2L2
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L3
U y L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L4
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U' y x R2 D2' R U R' D2' R U' R // PLL

57 HTM = 6.21 Tps





Spoiler: solve 3



9.34 D F R2 F2 D2 B' L F' U F' R2 U2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 D2

x' // Inspection
U L U l D2 // Cross
R U' R' y R' U' R // F2L1
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L2
U2 R U2 R' U2 L' U' L // F2L3
R U2 R' U y' R' U' R // F2L 4
U M U R U R' U' R' F R F' M' // OLL
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL

61 HTM = 6.53 TPS





Spoiler: solve 4



9.13 F2 L2 R2 D U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' R' D R' U' F' U B' L' R'

x2 y' // Inspection
U2 L F' U' L' y D2 U L2 D' //Xcross
U2 L' U L2 U L' // F2L2
y L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L3
L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L4
r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' U //PLL

51 HTM = 5.58 TPS





Spoiler: solve 5



8.43 F2 U B2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 U B2 F D' U B' R F L2 R' F2

x2 y // Inspection
L R D' F R // Cross
U R' U' R U' y L' U L // F2L 1
U R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L2
y2 D R U R' D' // F2L3
R U' R' F R' F' R // F2L4
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // COLL
U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EPLL

54 HTM = 6.40 TPS





Spoiler: solve 6



9.87 D' L2 R2 U B2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 F D F' D' U R' U2 L2 B' F2

x // Inspection
l U R U2 D L F' // Cross
U2 R U' R' // F2L1
y U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L2
y R U' R' y R U' R' // F2L 3
y' U' R U R' U R U' R' // F2L4
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F // OLL
U2 x R2 D2' R U R' D2' R U' R // PLL

60H HTM = 6.07 TPS





Spoiler: solve 7



9.02 R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 L D L F D' L' U F2 D2 R

z2 // Inspection
R2' D' L y R' F' // Xcross
R U' R' y L U' L2' U' L // F2L2
y' U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L3
y U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L4
U r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' // OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2' // PLL

59 HTM = 6.54





Spoiler: solve 8



8.88 D B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 R U2 R' B' L2 F' L F' U2 B'

x2 y // Inspection
R' D L U' R' U R' F //Cross
y U L' U L U y' R U' R' // F2L 1
y' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 2
y' U2 R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 3
U L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L4
U' R' d' L' U L F // OLL
U' x R2 D2' R U R' D2' R U' R x' U' // PLL

58 HTM = 6.53 TPS





Spoiler: solve 9



(8.13) R2 L B' U R2 F' R' F D' L U2 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' B2

x' //Inspection
U' r' U D R' U2 R L U' L F' // xcross
y L U L' // F2L 2
y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L3
y R' U2 R U' y R U R' // F2L 4
R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

57 HTM = 7.01 TPS





Spoiler: solve 10



8.26 B2 U2 R' D2 F' D' B R2 F U2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D F2 U L2

x2 y' // Inspection
D R' y' R' F' R D2 R' // Cross
U L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L1
U' R U' R' y R U' R' // F2L 2
y' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L3
y' U2 L' U L U y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 4
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // COLL
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EPLL

63 HTM = 7.62


----------



## aerocube (Aug 22, 2019)

from my 2x2 PB
https://alg.cubing.net/?type=recons...R-_U-_R-&alg=R_//layer
U_R2_U2_R_U2_R2&title=


----------



## Brest (Aug 25, 2019)

*Jayden McNeill* - 6.14 3x3 av5 (unofficial)


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



D2 B L2 B2 D B' D2 L' R B' F2 D2 B U R2 U' B2 D'

x' y // inspection
R' (U D') R y L' // cross
// 1st pair
U2 L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' U' R U' R' U // setup
U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // // 4th pair / VLS
R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		5.76	47	8.16	50	8.68				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.44	32	7.21	35	7.88			F2L/Total	77.1%	68.1%	70.0%
LL			1.32	15	11.36	15	11.36			LL/Total	22.9%	31.9%	30.0%

Cross+1		1.04	4	3.85	5	4.81			Cross+1/F2L	23.4%	12.5%	14.3%
OLS			1.92	16	8.33	17	8.85			OLS/Total	33.3%	34.0%	34.0%
PLL			1.24	15	12.10	15	12.10			PLL/LL		93.9%	100.0%	100.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.60	4.16	45	10.82	47	11.30			Total	27.8%

F2L			1.28	3.16	30	9.49	32	10.13			F2L		28.8%
LL			0.32	1.00	15	15.00	15	15.00			LL		24.2%

Cross+1		0.32	0.72	4	5.56	5	6.94			Cross+1	30.8%
OLS			0.28	1.64	16	9.76	16	9.76			OLS		14.6%
PLL			0.24	1.00	15	15.00	15	15.00			PLL		19.4%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve



F2 R2 D2 R U L2 R2 D' R D B2 R2 D B D L2 U F'

x y // inspection
U R2' F // cross
U' U' R U' R' U R' U' R2 // 1st pair
L U2 L' R' // 2nd / 3rd pairs
y' R U R' y' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		5.25	44	8.38	47	8.95				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.33	22	6.61	25	7.51			F2L/Total	63.4%	50.0%	53.2%
LL			1.92	22	11.46	22	11.46			LL/Total	36.6%	50.0%	46.8%

Cross+1		1.49	11	7.38	12	8.05			Cross+1/F2L	44.7%	50.0%	48.0%
OLS			1.92	14	7.29	16	8.33			OLS/Total	36.6%	31.8%	34.0%
PLL			1.24	15	12.10	15	12.10			PLL/LL		64.6%	68.2%	68.2%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.65	3.60	41	11.39	42	11.67			Total	31.4%

F2L			1.13	2.20	21	9.55	22	10.00			F2L		33.9%
LL			0.52	1.40	20	14.29	20	14.29			LL		27.1%

Cross+1		0.61	0.88	10	11.36	10	11.36			Cross+1	40.9%
OLS			0.64	1.28	13	10.16	14	10.94			OLS		33.3%
PLL			0.36	0.88	14	15.91	14	15.91			PLL		29.0%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve



B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B U2 L' D L2 U L' B' L2 B R' F' L2 B

U' R' F2 D F' // cross
R U' R2' // 1st pair
U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' D R U R' D' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' y' U R' U R // 4th pair
U' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U U' U R' U' F' // OLL
R' U' R (U D') R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' (D U2) // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		8.27	59	7.13	60	7.26				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.60	27	7.50	29	8.06			F2L/Total	43.5%	45.8%	48.3%
LL			4.67	32	6.85	31	6.64			LL/Total	56.5%	54.2%	51.7%

Cross+1		1.36	8	5.88	8	5.88			Cross+1/F2L	37.8%	29.6%	27.6%
OLS			3.76	25	6.65	26	6.91			OLS/Total	45.5%	42.4%	43.3%
PLL			1.68	15	8.93	14	8.33			PLL/LL		36.0%	46.9%	45.2%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.39	5.88	55	9.35	55	9.35			Total	28.9%

F2L			1.28	2.32	25	10.78	26	11.21			F2L		35.6%
LL			1.11	3.56	30	8.43	29	8.15			LL		23.8%

Cross+1		0.52	0.84	8	9.52	8	9.52			Cross+1	38.2%
OLS			1.08	2.68	22	8.21	23	8.58			OLS		28.7%
PLL			0.16	1.52	15	9.87	14	9.21			PLL		9.5%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve



U' R2 B2 U2 F R B' F2 U B' L' F2 L U L2 U2 B' F

z y2 // inspection
D2' R' L' U L' // cross
U' R U R2' // 1st pair
U' R y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y y R U R' y' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		5.83	48	8.23	52	8.92				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.92	30	7.65	34	8.67			F2L/Total	67.2%	62.5%	65.4%
LL			1.91	18	9.42	18	9.42			LL/Total	32.8%	37.5%	34.6%

Cross+1		1.36	9	6.62	9	6.62			Cross+1/F2L	34.7%	30.0%	26.5%
OLS			1.64	16	9.76	16	9.76			OLS/Total	28.1%	33.3%	30.8%
PLL			1.12	10	8.93	10	8.93			PLL/LL		58.6%	55.6%	55.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.95	3.88	44	11.34	45	11.60			Total	33.4%

F2L			1.16	2.76	28	10.14	30	10.87			F2L		29.6%
LL			0.79	1.12	16	14.29	15	13.39			LL		41.4%

Cross+1		0.44	0.92	9	9.78	9	9.78			Cross+1	32.4%
OLS			0.60	1.04	14	13.46	13	12.50			OLS		36.6%
PLL			0.40	0.72	10	13.89	9	12.50			PLL		35.7%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve



F' U2 R2 B F2 U L' D' B U' R' U' B2 U' R B' L F'

y x // inspection
U2' r2' F' r // partial cross
U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
R u' R u // Xcross
U' d' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U2' R // 4th pair
(R' U' R U' U R' U R)
U R' F R F'R' F R F' R U R' U' R U R' U // OLLCP
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		6.83	55	8.05	59	8.64				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.52	30	6.64	34	7.52			F2L/Total	66.2%	54.5%	57.6%
LL			2.31	25	10.82	25	10.82			LL/Total	33.8%	45.5%	42.4%

Cross+1		1.84	12	6.52	12	6.52			Cross+1/F2L	40.7%	40.0%	35.3%
OLS			0.48	3	6.25	4	8.33			OLS/Total	7.0%	5.5%	6.8%
OLLCP		2.20	25	11.36	25	11.36			OLLCP/LL	95.2%	100.0%	100.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.91	3.92	44	11.22	45	11.48			Total	42.6%

F2L			1.60	2.92	29	9.93	30	10.27			F2L		35.4%
LL			1.31	1.00	15	15.00	15	15.00			LL		56.7%

Cross+1		0.32	1.52	12	7.89	12	7.89			Cross+1	17.4%
OLS			0.24	0.24	3	12.50	3	12.50			OLS		50.0%
OLLCP		1.20	1.00	16	16.00	16	16.00			OLLCP		54.5%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		6.14	50.0	8.14	53.7	8.74				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			4.29	30.7	7.14	34.3	8.00			F2L/Total	69.9%	61.3%	64.0%
LL			1.85	19.3	10.47	19.3	10.47			LL/Total	30.1%	38.7%	36.0%

Cross+1		1.41	8.3		5.90	8.7		6.13			Cross+1/F2L	32.9%	27.2%	25.2%
OLS			1.35	11.7	8.66	12.3	9.16			OLS/Total	21.9%	23.3%	23.0%
PLL			1.52	16.7	10.96	16.7	10.96			PLL/LL		82.3%	86.2%	86.2%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		trans %		Time
Total		2.15	3.99	44.3	11.12	45.7	11.45			Total	35.1%

F2L			1.35	2.95	29.0	9.84	30.7	10.41			F2L		31.4%
LL			0.81	1.04	15.3	14.74	15.0	14.42			LL		43.7%

Cross+1		0.36	1.05	8.3		7.91	8.7		8.23			Cross+1	25.5%
OLS			0.37	0.97	11.0	11.30	10.7	10.96			OLS		27.7%
PLL			0.61	0.91	13.7	15.07	13.3	14.71			PLL		40.4%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		6.39	50.6	7.92	53.6	8.39				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.96	28.2	7.12	31.4	7.93			F2L/Total	62.0%	55.7%	58.6%
LL			2.43	22.4	9.23	18.5	7.63			LL/Total	38.0%	44.3%	34.5%

Cross+1		1.42	8.8		6.21	9.2		6.49			Cross+1/F2L	35.8%	31.2%	29.3%
OLS			1.94	14.8	7.61	15.8	8.13			OLS/Total	30.4%	29.2%	29.5%
PLL			1.50	16.0	10.70	15.8	10.56			PLL/LL		61.7%	71.4%	85.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		trans %		Time
Total		2.10	4.29	45.8	10.68	46.8	10.91			Total	32.9%

F2L			1.29	2.67	26.6	9.96	28.0	10.48			F2L		32.6%
LL			0.81	1.62	19.2	11.88	18.8	11.63			LL		33.4%

Cross+1		0.44	0.98	8.6		8.81	8.8		9.02			Cross+1	31.2%
OLS			0.57	1.38	13.6	9.88	13.8	10.03			OLS		29.2%
PLL			0.47	1.02	14.0	13.67	13.6	13.28			PLL		31.6%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		5.25	44	8.38	47	8.95

F2L			3.33	22	7.65	25	8.67
LL			1.32	15	11.46	15	11.46

Cross+1		1.04	4	7.38	5	8.05
OLS			0.48	3	9.76	4	9.76
PLL			1.12	10	12.10	10	12.10
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.60	3.60	41	11.39	42	11.67

F2L			1.13	2.20	21	10.78	22	11.21
LL			0.32	1.00	15	15.00	15	15.00

Cross+1		0.32	0.72	4	11.36	5	11.36
OLS			0.24	0.24	3	13.46	3	12.50
PLL			0.16	0.72	10	16.00	9	16.00
```


----------



## TheCube4226 (Aug 26, 2019)

Not a PB or anything but just a really efficient full step solve(8.75). Could've been low 7 if it didn't have those two rotations during F2L.

Scramble: U' B' R2 F' D' L' F' L F2 L2 U' R2 F2 B2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U'

y // Inspection
R' U F2 U2 F2 // Yellow X-cross (Solves GR)
y' L' U L // Second pair (Solves GO)
y R' U R2 U' R' // Third pair (Solves BR)
R' U' R // Fourth pair (Solves BO)
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2 // PLL: Aa Permutation

// 39 moves / 8.75sec = 4.457 TPS


----------



## Brest (Sep 1, 2019)

Spoiler: Max Park



*Max Park* - 5.84 3x3 av5 - San Diego Summer 2019


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



D2 L2 U2 B' L' B2 F' U' F' D' L2 U2 F L F' L R F2

z2 // inspection
D' L' D' R' F R L' // cross
y' R U R' U R U' R2' // 1st pair
U' R y U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U U R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U R' F R U R U' R2' F' R2 U' R' U R U R' // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.62	69	10.42	75	11.33				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.70	35	9.46	40	10.81			F2L/Total	55.9%	50.7%	53.3%
LL			2.92	34	11.64	35	11.99			LL/Total	44.1%	49.3%	46.7%

Cross+1		1.73	13	7.51	15	8.67			Cross+1/F2L	46.8%	37.1%	37.5%
OLS			1.90	24	12.63	24	12.63			OLS/Total	28.7%	34.8%	32.0%
PLL			1.40	18	12.86	19	13.57			PLL/LL		47.9%	52.9%	54.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.53	5.09	65	12.77	67	13.16			Total	23.1%

F2L			0.86	2.84	33	11.62	35	12.32			F2L		23.2%
LL			0.67	2.25	32	14.22	32	14.22			LL		22.9%

Cross+1		0.40	1.33	13	9.77	14	10.53			Cross+1	23.1%
OLS			0.29	1.61	22	13.66	22	13.66			OLS		15.3%
PLL			0.19	1.21	18	14.88	19	15.70			PLL		13.6%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 B' F' D' F2 D' F' U' L' F' D' F D2 U2 R2 U'

y x2 // inspection
D D L' // cross
d U U' R' U' R d' R U R' // 1st pair
D d R U' R' u' // 2nd pair
U' D U' R U R' (U' D') // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		5.94	53	8.92	55	9.26				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.84	31	8.07	33	8.59			F2L/Total	64.6%	58.5%	60.0%
LL			2.10	22	10.48	22	10.48			LL/Total	35.4%	41.5%	40.0%

Cross+1		1.57	11	7.01	13	8.28			Cross+1/F2L	40.9%	35.5%	39.4%
OLS			1.46	14	9.59	14	9.59			OLS/Total	24.6%	26.4%	25.5%
PLL			1.30	15	11.54	15	11.54			PLL/LL		61.9%	68.2%	68.2%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.28	4.66	49	10.52	50	10.73			Total	21.5%

F2L			0.85	2.99	28	9.36	29	9.70			F2L		22.1%
LL			0.43	1.67	21	12.57	21	12.57			LL		20.5%

Cross+1		0.58	0.99	9	9.09	10	10.10			Cross+1	36.9%
OLS			0.26	1.20	13	10.83	13	10.83			OLS		17.8%
PLL			0.10	1.20	15	12.50	15	12.50			PLL		7.7%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve



D2 F2 U2 R2 F L' R2 F2 D2 U' B D2 R' F2 L' D B2 L'

y' x' // inspection
R D' R D' R' D // cross
U U R' U' U' R2 U R' // 1st pair
y R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' (R' y) // 2nd pair
U R U' R2' U // 3rd pair
R2 U' R' U R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
U l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler





```
Step		Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		5.76	66	11.46	70	12.15				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.74	39	10.43	42	11.23			F2L/Total	64.9%	59.1%	60.0%
LL			2.02	27	13.37	28	13.86			LL/Total	35.1%	40.9%	40.0%

Cross+1		1.53	12	7.84	14	9.15			Cross+1/F2L	40.9%	30.8%	33.3%
OLS			1.74	21	12.07	22	12.64			OLS/Total	30.2%	31.8%	31.4%
PLL			1.06	17	16.04	17	16.04			PLL/LL		52.5%	63.0%	60.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.28	4.48	62	13.84	64	14.29			Total	22.2%

F2L			0.96	2.78	37	13.31	38	13.67			F2L		25.7%
LL			0.32	1.70	25	14.71	26	15.29			LL		15.8%

Cross+1		0.51	1.02	11	10.78	12	11.76			Cross+1	33.3%
OLS			0.13	1.61	20	12.42	21	13.04			OLS		7.5%
PLL			0.13	0.93	16	17.20	16	17.20			PLL		12.3%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve



L2 F L2 F2 D B2 R D2 L B D2 B D' B U2 L R D'

y' x' // inspection
D r' D' L' D' U' R' F R // cross
y' R' U R // 1st pair
L' U L U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
d' L' U L d R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		5.76	60	10.42	61	10.59				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.93	35	8.91	36	9.16			F2L/Total	68.2%	58.3%	59.0%
LL			1.83	25	13.66	25	13.66			LL/Total	31.8%	41.7%	41.0%

Cross+1		1.40	12	8.57	13	9.29			Cross+1/F2L	35.6%	34.3%	36.1%
OLS			1.50	18	12.00	18	12.00			OLS/Total	26.0%	30.0%	29.5%
PLL			0.90	15	16.67	15	16.67			PLL/LL		49.2%	60.0%	60.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.18	4.58	55	12.01	55	12.01			Total	20.5%

F2L			0.96	2.97	33	11.11	33	11.11			F2L		24.4%
LL			0.22	1.61	22	13.66	22	13.66			LL		12.0%

Cross+1		0.26	1.14	12	10.53	12	10.53			Cross+1	18.6%
OLS			0.16	1.34	16	11.94	16	11.94			OLS		10.7%
PLL			0.03	0.87	14	16.09	14	16.09			PLL		3.3%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve



F' D2 B2 L2 D2 L' U R' D2 F' L2 R' D' U2 L2 U L2 R' F'

y2 x' // inspection
r R (U' D) (r' L') // cross
L' U L D (U' D) // 1st pair
R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
d' U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R' R U' R U' U' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U' U' R // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		5.82	59	10.14	64	11.00				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			2.97	28	9.43	31	10.44			F2L/Total	51.0%	47.5%	48.4%
LL			2.85	31	10.88	33	11.58			LL/Total	49.0%	52.5%	51.6%

Cross+1		1.33	9	6.77	9	6.77			Cross+1/F2L	44.8%	32.1%	29.0%
OLS			2.10	21	10.00	24	11.43			OLS/Total	36.1%	35.6%	37.5%
PLL			1.37	18	13.14	18	13.14			PLL/LL		48.1%	58.1%	54.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.39	4.43	52	11.74	55	12.42			Total	23.9%

F2L			0.61	2.36	26	11.02	27	11.44			F2L		20.5%
LL			0.78	2.07	26	12.56	28	13.53			LL		27.4%

Cross+1		0.16	1.17	9	7.69	9	7.69			Cross+1	12.0%
OLS			0.60	1.50	16	10.67	18	12.00			OLS		28.6%
PLL			0.30	1.07	17	15.89	17	15.89			PLL		21.9%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		5.84	59.3	10.16	63.0	10.79				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.52	32.7	9.29	35.3	10.05			F2L/Total	60.2%	55.1%	56.1%
LL			2.32	26.7	11.48	27.7	11.91			LL/Total	39.8%	44.9%	43.9%

Cross+1		1.48	10.7	7.22	12.0	8.13			Cross+1/F2L	42.0%	32.7%	34.0%
OLS			1.77	18.7	10.57	20.0	11.32			OLS/Total	30.3%	31.5%	31.7%
PLL			1.24	16.7	13.40	16.7	13.40			PLL/LL		53.5%	62.5%	60.2%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM					trans %		Time
Total		1.32	4.52	54.3	12.01	56.3	12.45			Total	22.5%

F2L			0.81	2.71	30.3	11.19	31.3	11.56			F2L		22.9%
LL			0.51	1.81	24.0	13.24	25.0	13.79			LL		22.0%

Cross+1		0.42	1.06	9.7		9.12	10.3	9.75			Cross+1	28.2%
OLS			0.33	1.44	16.3	11.37	17.3	12.06			OLS		18.7%
PLL			0.18	1.07	16.0	15.00	16.0	15.00			PLL		14.2%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		5.98	61.4	10.27	65.0	10.87				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.64	33.6	9.24	36.4	10.01			F2L/Total	60.8%	54.7%	56.0%
LL			2.34	27.8	11.86	23.8	10.17			LL/Total	39.2%	45.3%	36.7%

Cross+1		1.51	11.4	7.54	12.8	8.47			Cross+1/F2L	41.6%	33.9%	35.2%
OLS			1.74	19.6	11.26	20.4	11.72			OLS/Total	29.1%	31.9%	31.4%
PLL			1.21	16.6	13.76	16.8	13.93			PLL/LL		51.5%	59.7%	70.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM					trans %		Time
Total		1.33	4.65	56.6	12.18	58.2	12.52			Total	22.3%

F2L			0.85	2.79	31.4	11.26	32.4	11.62			F2L		23.3%
LL			0.48	1.86	25.2	13.55	25.8	13.87			LL		20.6%

Cross+1		0.38	1.13	10.8	9.56	11.4	10.09			Cross+1	25.3%
OLS			0.29	1.45	17.4	11.98	18.0	12.40			OLS		16.6%
PLL			0.15	1.06	16.0	15.15	16.2	15.34			PLL		12.4%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		5.76	53	11.46	55	12.15

F2L			2.97	28	10.43	31	11.23
LL			1.83	22	13.66	22	13.86

Cross+1		1.33	9	8.57	9	9.29
OLS			1.46	14	12.63	14	12.64
PLL			0.90	15	16.67	15	16.67
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.18	4.43	49	13.84	50	14.29

F2L			0.61	2.36	26	13.31	27	13.67
LL			0.22	1.61	21	14.71	21	15.29

Cross+1		0.16	0.99	9	10.78	9	11.76
OLS			0.13	1.20	13	13.66	13	13.66
PLL			0.03	0.87	14	17.20	14	17.20
```












Spoiler: Tymon Kolasiński



*Tymon Kolasiński* - 6.43 3x3 av5 - WCA World Championship 2019


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



D2 L' B2 R B2 R2 B2 L' U2 B U2 F2 D' L2 R' U F' L F'

x2 // inspection
r' (U' D') R' D' x U R' F R // Xcross
y' U2 R U R' // 2nd pair
U' r' F r y' U' r' F r // 3rd pair
R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 U' U R' U' R U R' U' R2 D R' U R D' R' U2 R' U R // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		5.69	44	7.73	46	8.08				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.30	24	7.27	26	7.88			F2L/Total	58.0%	54.5%	56.5%
LL			2.39	20	8.37	20	8.37			LL/Total	42.0%	45.5%	43.5%

Cross+1		1.43	9	6.29	9	6.29			Cross+1/F2L	43.3%	37.5%	34.6%
OLS			2.47	23	9.31	23	9.31			OLS/Total	43.4%	52.3%	50.0%
ZBLL			2.27	20	8.81	20	8.81			ZBLL/LL		95.0%	100.0%	100.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.92	3.77	39	10.34	40	10.61			Total	33.7%

F2L			1.03	2.27	22	9.69	23	10.13			F2L		31.2%
LL			0.89	1.50	17	11.33	17	11.33			LL		37.2%

Cross+1		0.23	1.20	9	7.50	9	7.50			Cross+1	16.1%
OLS			0.77	1.70	20	11.76	20	11.76			OLS		31.2%
ZBLL			0.77	1.50	17	11.33	17	11.33			ZBLL		33.9%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve



B D2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 R2 F' L B F U R2 D U2 L D2 L' R2

y' x' // inspection
R2 D2 R' U' F' // cross
R' U' R // 1st pair
U R' u' R' u R // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L d R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U x' L' L L' U L U' r // 4th pair
U r' U' U' R U R' U r // OLL
U' R' U' R' D' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		5.88	57	9.69	59	10.03				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.33	31	9.31	32	9.61			F2L/Total	56.6%	54.4%	54.2%
LL			2.55	26	10.20	27	10.59			LL/Total	43.4%	45.6%	45.8%

Cross+1		1.20	8	6.67	8	6.67			Cross+1/F2L	36.0%	25.8%	25.0%
OLS			1.80	17	9.44	19	10.56			OLS/Total	30.6%	29.8%	32.2%
PLL			1.47	18	12.24	18	12.24			PLL/LL		57.6%	69.2%	66.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.52	4.36	53	12.16	55	12.61			Total	25.9%

F2L			0.57	2.76	29	10.51	30	10.87			F2L		17.1%
LL			0.95	1.60	24	15.00	25	15.63			LL		37.3%

Cross+1		0.37	0.83	8	9.64	8	9.64			Cross+1	30.8%
OLS			0.40	1.40	16	11.43	18	12.86			OLS		22.2%
PLL			0.47	1.00	17	17.00	17	17.00			PLL		32.0%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve



U2 B2 L' U2 L' U2 L2 D L' B2 L R' U' R D' B D' L

z y2 // inspection
U R F R L2' // partial cross / 1st pair
(U' D) R' U R u' // 2nd pair
r U' r' // XXcross
r U' r' U2' r U r' // 3rd pair
y R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U L' l U R' F2 R U L' U (L r) R' // OLL
U' U r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.95	56	8.06	58	8.35				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.34	27	8.08	28	8.38			F2L/Total	48.1%	48.2%	48.3%
LL			3.61	29	8.03	30	8.31			LL/Total	51.9%	51.8%	51.7%

Cross+1		1.89	13	6.88	13	6.88			Cross+1/F2L	56.6%	48.1%	46.4%
OLS			2.27	18	7.93	20	8.81			OLS/Total	32.7%	32.1%	34.5%
PLL			2.03	18	8.87	18	8.87			PLL/LL		56.2%	62.1%	60.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		1.88	5.07	53	10.45	54	10.65			Total	27.1%

F2L			0.60	2.74	27	9.85	27	9.85			F2L		18.0%
LL			1.28	2.33	26	11.16	27	11.59			LL		35.5%

Cross+1		0.20	1.69	13	7.69	13	7.69			Cross+1	10.6%
OLS			0.90	1.37	17	12.41	18	13.14			OLS		39.6%
PLL			0.67	1.36	16	11.76	16	11.76			PLL		33.0%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve



D L U' B' R' F2 U2 R2 D' F' R2 U2 F R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B' R2

z x2 // inspection
U x' R' D' R2 u' // cross
R' U R2 U' R' // 1st pair
U' l l' L U L' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
d R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
L U L' U L U L' // 4th pair
U' U' U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL(CP)
U' R2' U R U R' U' R3 U' R' U R' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		6.45	59	9.15	63	9.77				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.70	34	9.19	36	9.73			F2L/Total	57.4%	57.6%	57.1%
LL			2.75	25	9.09	27	9.82			LL/Total	42.6%	42.4%	42.9%

Cross+1		1.40	10	7.14	11	7.86			Cross+1/F2L	37.8%	29.4%	30.6%
OLS			1.90	19	10.00	21	11.05			OLS/Total	29.5%	32.2%	33.3%
PLL			1.23	13	10.57	13	10.57			PLL/LL		44.7%	52.0%	48.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.18	4.27	52	12.18	54	12.65			Total	33.8%

F2L			0.96	2.74	30	10.95	32	11.68			F2L		25.9%
LL			1.22	1.53	22	14.38	22	14.38			LL		44.4%

Cross+1		0.30	1.10	10	9.09	11	10.00			Cross+1	21.4%
OLS			0.60	1.30	18	13.85	18	13.85			OLS		31.6%
PLL			0.50	0.73	12	16.44	12	16.44			PLL		40.7%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve



U' R2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L B' L' F' U2 L2 D R2 F' R2

z // inspection
(l R) D' R' D F2 // pseudo cross
U R R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
U L U L' u' // XXcross
U' r' F' r d R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R' F' r U' r' F2 R // OLL
U2 U R' U2 R' D' R U' D' D R' D R U R U' R' U' R U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step		Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps
Total		7.42	59	7.95	60	8.09				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.37	33	9.79	33	9.79			F2L/Total	45.4%	55.9%	55.0%
LL			4.05	26	6.42	27	6.67			LL/Total	54.6%	44.1%	45.0%

Cross+1		1.44	12	8.33	12	8.33			Cross+1/F2L	42.7%	36.4%	36.4%
OLS			1.77	15	8.47	15	8.47			OLS/Total	23.9%	25.4%	25.0%
PLL			2.64	19	7.20	20	7.58			PLL/LL		65.2%	73.1%	74.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	qtps	ETM	etps		trans %		Time
Total		2.25	5.17	54	10.44	54	10.44			Total	30.3%

F2L			0.70	2.67	30	11.24	30	11.24			F2L		20.8%
LL			1.55	2.50	24	9.60	24	9.60			LL		38.3%

Cross+1		0.27	1.17	12	10.26	12	10.26			Cross+1	18.8%
OLS			0.34	1.43	14	9.79	14	9.79			OLS		19.2%
PLL			1.07	1.57	18	11.46	18	11.46			PLL		40.5%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		6.43	57.3	8.92	60.0	9.34				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.46	30.7	8.87	32.0	9.26			F2L/Total	53.8%	53.5%	53.3%
LL			2.97	26.7	8.98	28.0	9.43			LL/Total	46.2%	46.5%	46.7%

Cross+1		1.50	10.3	6.90	10.7	7.13			Cross+1/F2L	43.3%	33.7%	33.3%
OLS			1.99	18.0	9.05	20.0	10.05			OLS/Total	31.0%	31.4%	33.3%
PLL			1.58	16.3	10.36	16.3	10.36			PLL/LL		53.1%	61.3%	58.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		trans %		Time
Total		1.86	4.57	52.7	11.53	54.3	11.90			Total	28.9%

F2L			0.71	2.75	28.7	10.44	29.7	10.80			F2L		20.5%
LL			1.15	1.82	24.0	13.19	24.7	13.55			LL		38.7%

Cross+1		0.29	1.21	10.3	8.56	10.7	8.84			Cross+1	19.4%
OLS			0.63	1.36	17.0	12.53	18.0	13.27			OLS		31.8%
PLL			0.55	1.03	15.0	14.56	15.0	14.56			PLL		34.7%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step		Time	STM		stps	ETM		etps
Total		6.48	55.0	8.49	57.2	8.83				%		Time	STM		ETM

F2L			3.41	29.8	8.74	31.0	9.10			F2L/Total	52.6%	54.2%	54.2%
LL			3.07	25.2	8.21	21.8	7.11			LL/Total	47.4%	45.8%	38.2%

Cross+1		1.47	10.4	7.07	10.6	7.20			Cross+1/F2L	43.2%	34.9%	34.2%
OLS			2.04	18.4	9.01	19.6	9.60			OLS/Total	31.5%	33.5%	34.3%
PLL			1.93	17.6	9.13	17.8	9.23			PLL/LL		62.8%	69.8%	81.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM		stps	ETM		trans %		Time
Total		1.95	4.53	50.2	11.09	51.4	11.35			Total	30.1%

F2L			0.77	2.64	27.6	10.47	28.4	10.77			F2L		22.7%
LL			1.18	1.89	22.6	11.95	23.0	12.16			LL		38.4%

Cross+1		0.27	1.20	10.4	8.68	10.6	8.85			Cross+1	18.6%
OLS			0.60	1.44	17.0	11.81	17.6	12.22			OLS		29.5%
PLL			0.70	1.23	16.0	12.99	16.0	12.99			PLL		36.1%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step		Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		5.69	44	9.69	46	10.03

F2L			3.30	24	9.79	26	9.79
LL			2.39	20	10.20	20	10.59

Cross+1		1.20	8	8.33	8	8.33
OLS			1.77	15	10.00	15	11.05
PLL			1.23	13	12.24	13	12.24
```


```
Burst TPS
Step		trans	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
Total		1.52	3.77	39	12.18	40	12.65

F2L			0.57	2.27	22	11.24	23	11.68
LL			0.89	1.50	17	15.00	17	15.63

Cross+1		0.20	0.83	8	10.26	8	10.26
OLS			0.34	1.30	14	13.85	14	13.85
PLL			0.47	0.73	12	17.00	12	17.00
```


----------



## TheCube4226 (Sep 21, 2019)

In the fourth 3x3 solve of this week's (week 38) online competition, I got a LL skip. It ended up being a 7.88 second solve which is awesome considering I average about 12. This is the scramble: R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U F2 D' R2 U2 L' B U' R' U2 F U L2 R'. If somebody wants to help me reconstruct the solve, that would be awesome. If it helps, I believe there was an AUF but I don't remember what is was. Either U or U2.
I began the solve with an x' rotation and then I did R D' L D2 L' D2 to solve the green cross. This is it on alg.cubing.net. Thanks in advance


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 22, 2019)

Reconstruction of my 35.27 PB Feet Solve



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: R D R' B2 D' R' L' F' R' F2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 D2 L2
x2 // Inspection
F R' F' U F2 U2 R U R' L' B L // Triple X-Cross No Joke 
y R U' R2 F R F' U' // 4th Pair
y F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // ZBLL


35.27 Seconds, 34 Moves STM, ~1.04 STPS


----------



## Brest (Oct 25, 2019)

*Jayden McNeill* - 10 pseudo slotting example solves


Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



R2' D' B' D' U' R' D B2' D R' L' U2' F2' D R' F' L' y x'

U' d' D R U' R' // 1st pair
y D2' R U' R' // 2nd pair
L U' L' // 3rd pair
u D l U' l F l2' D' // 4th pair
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 2nd solve



D2 R' U R' D2 L D2 F' L' R2 F2 D2 B' F U F' R' y

U R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U2 L' U' L D' y' R' U R // 2nd pair
D U F U' F' // 3rd pair
D2 R U' R' U R U' R' // setup
U' r R' U' R U' R' U R r' D2 // VLS
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 3rd solve



B2 F U2 B' F2 L F D R2 U L' U' R2 F' U' L D' L' y2

R' U' R2 U R' // 1st pair
U2 y' R U' R' D2 U2 U' L' U2 L // 2nd pair
D2 L' U L // 3rd pair
u2 U' r U' R' U' R U r' D2 // 4th pair
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 4th solve



D' L2 D' B' L B2 D' U2 R U2 L' R D' R B2 R2 B y x'

U u U' L' U L // 1st pair
U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
D' R' U2 R // setup
U' U' R' U2 F2 r U r' F R // VLS
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 5th solve



B D2 B U F U2 R U R2 B2 D' L' F L D' L2 D2 F2 x y'

U R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
L' U' L // 2nd pair
d R' U2 R U2 R' U R // 3rd pair
D' U' F' r U r' U' r' F' r D // 4th pair / EOLS
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 6th solve



U L2 F2 L' U' L2 F U2 R B' R D2 B' F R2 U2 R2 z'

L' U' L // 1st pair
y U2 D2 R' U R // 2nd pair
U' F U' F' // 3rd pair
u U' r' F' R U L' U' L2 l' u // 4th pair
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 7th solve



L2 F2 U' B' D F2 U2 B F' R' F' L2 R' F U2 R U' x2

U' R' U' R // 1st pair
D' L' U' L // 2nd pair
D' U R' U2 R // 3rd pair
U' F' U F U' R U' R' D2 // 4th pair
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 8th solve



R' D R2 B2 L F2 U' L2 B2 F2 L' D R2 F D2 F' z2

U2 R' U R // 1st pair
U2 u L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U2 F U2 R U' R' U F' // 3rd pair
D U2 R' U' R U' x' R U' R' U x D2 // 4th pair
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 9th solve



L2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 R F' R' F D2 B U' R2 B F2 L' D2 x' y

U R U R' // 1st pair
y R U2 R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
u U L' U2 L2 U L2' U L // 3rd pair
U' F' U L' U' L U2 F D' // 4th pair / EOLS
View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: 10th solve



L' D2 L' R' F2 R2 B' D' R' B U2 R2 F' L R2 D2 L U' y2 x

U2 L' U2 L2 U L' // 1st pair
u' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
u' U L' U L U L' U' L D2 // 4th pair
B' R' U' R U R2' D' R U' R' D R2 U B U2 // 1LLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## pjk (Oct 25, 2019)

Brest said:


> *Jayden McNeill* - 10 pseudo slotting example solves
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reconstructions
> ...


Legend you are Rob, thanks for that. I found that video super neat, and this is quite helpful.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 25, 2019)

Brest said:


> *Jayden McNeill* - 10 pseudo slotting example solves
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reconstructions
> ...



lol so many random tricks in here that aren't psf2l related that i probably could've made a separate video on

i'm on some unintentional cryptic shiznit


----------



## Elo13 (Oct 25, 2019)

I decided to reconstruct my insane 3x3 PRs from last weekend



Spoiler: Video (9.08 Average)













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 9.33



B2 L2 D2 R' B2 L D2 U2 L' D2 L' D' B F2 R U B D R' U

y' D2 F' U' R' U B2 // FB 6/6
U R U R U M' r U R' U' M' U2 M r' U' r // SB 16/22
U' U' R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL 13/35
M' U2 M' U2 M U M U2 M2' U' M2' U2 M' U2 M // LSE 15/50

50 ETM / 9.33 s ≈ 5.36 ETPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 8.53



B U2 R2 B R2 U2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 L' U L D' R' F' D' L' F R

y2 x U' R U r B R' U' R' U' r' F' // FB 11/11
M2' U2 R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U' r // SB 13/24
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CMLL 10/34
M' U2 M' U2 M U M' U' M2' U // LSE 10/44

44 ETM / 8.53 s ≈ 5.16 ETPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 10.66



U B2 L2 U R2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' U' L' B U F D' L

y2 x' r U R D F' R U2' r F' // FB 9/9
r U' R U R U' M' R' U R U' R U2' R' U2 R U' r' // SB 18/27
U' U r' D' r U r' D r U' r U r' // CMLL 13/40
U' M2' U M' U2 M' U2 M' U M U' U2 M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2 // LSE 18/58

58 ETM / 10.66 s ≈ 5.44 ETPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 8.78



F' B L D' F' U L' F' R' B' U' F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U' L2

y2 U r U R B' U2' r' R2 F // FB 9/9
r2' U' U r' U' r U' R U r U r' // SB 12/21
U U' R U2' R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL 13/34
M' U2 M' U2 M U M' U' // LSE 8/42

42 ETM / 8.78 s ≈ 4.78 ETPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 9.13



U R2 B R' L U F R D2 R L2 U' R2 U F2 D B2 U' R2 D2 R2

M D U R' U' R2 F // FB 7/7
R' U' r' U' R' U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // SB 23/30
R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2' R' // CMLL 15/45
U2 M U M U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M' U2 // LSE 13/58

58 ETM / 9.13 s ≈ 6.35 ETPS





Spoiler: Video (7.61 Single)













Spoiler: Reconstruction



F2 B2 D L2 F2 L U2 D2 B R2 F2 L2 D' F2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2

z2 r' B' D R2 U R' D' // FB 7/7
R' U R U' R' U R' U' R U' r U r' U2 r U R' // SB 17/24
// CMLL skip
U U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U M U2 M U2 M' // LSE 13/37

37 ETM / 7.61 s ≈ 4.86 ETPS


----------



## Brest (Nov 1, 2019)

*Tymon Kolasiński*


Spoiler: 6.54 3x3 av12 (unofficial)






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



D B R' F2 R D F R2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 D' L 

y' // inspection
D (x' D') r R' d' R2 U' u // Xcross
U' R' U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U2 L' U L U' U U' L' U L // 4th pair
U2 r' r2 U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps
Total        5.51    51    9.26    54    9.80                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.37    28    8.31    31    9.20            F2L/Total    61.2%    54.9%    57.4%
LL            2.14    23    10.75    23    10.75            LL/Total    38.8%    45.1%    42.6%

Cross+1        1.40    6    4.29    8    5.71            Cross+1/F2L    41.5%    21.4%    25.8%
OLS            2.14    21    9.81    22    10.28            OLS/Total    38.8%    41.2%    40.7%
PLL            1.10    12    10.91    12    10.91            PLL/LL        51.4%    52.2%    52.2%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        1.30    4.21    45    10.69    47    11.16            Total    23.6%

F2L            0.86    2.51    25    9.96    27    10.76            F2L        25.5%
LL            0.44    1.70    20    11.76    20    11.76            LL        20.6%

Cross+1        0.26    1.14    6    5.26    8    7.02            Cross+1    18.6%
OLS            0.50    1.64    19    11.59    19    11.59            OLS        23.4%
PLL            0.20    0.90    11    12.22    11    12.22            PLL        18.2%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve



F' U2 F L2 F2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 F2 U' F' D2 F2 L' B' D' L' B2

y // inspection
D2 L U R' U' R F2 D // Xcross
L' U L U' L' U L U' L U L' // 2nd pair
d U L U' L' U L U2' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
F' R U R' U' R' F R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R l) U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps
Total        6.34    57    8.99    59    9.31                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            4.47    39    8.72    40    8.95            F2L/Total    70.5%    68.4%    67.8%
LL            1.87    18    9.63    19    10.16            LL/Total    29.5%    31.6%    32.2%

Cross+1        1.70    8    4.71    8    4.71            Cross+1/F2L    38.0%    20.5%    20.0%
OLS            1.46    16    10.96    16    10.96            OLS/Total    23.0%    28.1%    27.1%
PLL            1.11    10    9.01    11    9.91            PLL/LL        59.4%    55.6%    57.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        2.00    4.34    54    12.44    54    12.44            Total    31.5%

F2L            1.26    3.21    38    11.84    38    11.84            F2L        28.2%
LL            0.74    1.13    16    14.16    16    14.16            LL        39.6%

Cross+1        0.60    1.10    8    7.27    8    7.27            Cross+1    35.3%
OLS            0.40    1.06    15    14.15    15    14.15            OLS        27.4%
PLL            0.44    0.67    10    14.93    10    14.93            PLL        39.6%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve



D' B' U' B2 U' R U2 B2 U' R2 F D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B L2

y x2 // inspection
U L U L F' D2' L' D2 // cross
U R' U' R // 1st pair
U' U' L' U L U' L' U L U2' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' d L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP)
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps
Total        7.19    63    8.76    64    8.90                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.97    36    9.07    37    9.32            F2L/Total    55.2%    57.1%    57.8%
LL            3.22    27    8.39    27    8.39            LL/Total    44.8%    42.9%    42.2%

Cross+1        1.90    12    6.32    12    6.32            Cross+1/F2L    47.9%    33.3%    32.4%
OLS            1.40    18    12.86    18    12.86            OLS/Total    19.5%    28.6%    28.1%
PLL            1.33    13    9.77    13    9.77            PLL/LL        41.3%    48.1%    48.1%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        2.48    4.71    56    11.89    56    11.89            Total    34.5%

F2L            1.17    2.80    32    11.43    32    11.43            F2L        29.5%
LL            1.31    1.91    24    12.57    24    12.57            LL        40.7%

Cross+1        0.60    1.30    11    8.46    11    8.46            Cross+1    31.6%
OLS            0.36    1.04    16    15.38    16    15.38            OLS        25.7%
PLL            0.26    1.07    12    11.21    12    11.21            PLL        19.5%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve



U' B' L B2 U2 F2 U R F2 L' F2 R' B2 R2 B2 L U2 R F U

y' // inspection
U' R' U' F R' L2' D2 // cross
R U R' U y' R' U' R // 1st pair
u' D R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 U' R U' R2' D' r U r' D R2 U R' // OLL
U' U' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' R R' F R F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps
Total        7.82    75    9.59    80    10.23                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            4.51    42    9.31    45    9.98            F2L/Total    57.7%    55.3%    57.0%
LL            3.31    33    9.97    35    10.57            LL/Total    42.3%    44.7%    43.0%

Cross+1        2.07    14    6.76    15    7.25            Cross+1/F2L    45.9%    33.3%    33.3%
OLS            1.84    21    11.41    21    11.41            OLS/Total    23.5%    27.6%    26.6%
PLL            1.80    20    11.11    22    12.22            PLL/LL        54.4%    60.6%    62.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        2.65    5.17    69    13.35    70    13.54
            Total    33.9%

F2L            1.24    3.27    39    11.93    40    12.23            F2L        27.5%
LL            1.41    1.90    30    15.79    30    15.79            LL        42.6%

Cross+1        0.30    1.77    14    7.91    15    8.47            Cross+1    14.5%
OLS            0.70    1.14    18    15.79    18    15.79            OLS        38.0%
PLL            0.67    1.13    19    16.81    19    16.81            PLL        37.2%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve



B2 L B2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 B' R2 F R2 F2 R F2 D' B' D L2 R'

y x2 // inspection
D' L D' U' R // pseudo cross
y' U' R' F R // Xcross
y U2' R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 y' R U' R2' U R U R' U' R // // 3rd / 4th pairs
U U2 R U B' U' R' U l U l' // OLL
R' R2 U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U D') // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps
Total        5.94    52    8.75    56    9.43                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.17    27    8.52    30    9.46            F2L/Total    53.4%    51.9%    53.6%
LL            2.77    25    9.03    26    9.39            LL/Total    46.6%    48.1%    46.4%

Cross+1        1.27    9    7.09    10    7.87            Cross+1/F2L    40.1%    33.3%    33.3%
OLS            1.70    17    10.00    18    10.59            OLS/Total    28.6%    32.7%    32.1%
PLL            1.44    15    10.42    15    10.42            PLL/LL        52.0%    60.0%    57.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        2.04    3.90    48    12.31    49    12.56            Total    34.3%

F2L            1.00    2.17    25    11.52    26    11.98            F2L        31.5%
LL            1.04    1.73    23    13.29    23    13.29            LL        37.5%

Cross+1        0.27    1.00    9    9.00    10    10.00            Cross+1    21.3%
OLS            0.47    1.23    16    13.01    16    13.01            OLS        27.6%
PLL            0.47    0.97    14    14.43    14    14.43            PLL        32.6%
```









Spoiler: 6th solve



D2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 D L B D2 L' U' L' B2 R U

z2 // inspection
U R2' D R2 U2 L' u2 // Xcross
y' d R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U R' U R2 R' d' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
d' U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U R r' U' r U2' r' U' R R' M' r' R2 U' (R' M') // OLL
U2 R' U' R (U D') R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' D U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps
Total        9.54    63    6.60    66    6.92                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            5.14    32    6.23    35    6.81            F2L/Total    53.9%    50.8%    53.0%
LL            4.40    31    7.05    31    7.05            LL/Total    46.1%    49.2%    47.0%

Cross+1        1.64    7    4.27    7    4.27            Cross+1/F2L    31.9%    21.9%    20.0%
OLS            2.87    23    8.01    24    8.36            OLS/Total    30.1%    36.5%    36.4%
PLL            1.53    16    10.46    16    10.46            PLL/LL        34.8%    51.6%    51.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        2.66    6.88    57    8.28    58    8.43            Total    27.9%

F2L            1.17    3.97    29    7.30    30    7.56            F2L        22.8%
LL            1.49    2.91    28    9.62    28    9.62            LL        33.9%

Cross+1        0.27    1.37    7    5.11    7    5.11            Cross+1    16.5%
OLS            0.70    2.17    21    9.68    21    9.68            OLS        24.4%
PLL            0.36    1.17    15    12.82    15    12.82            PLL        23.5%
```









Spoiler: 7th solve



B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D F2 U2 L' B' L' B F L2 R2 D' L R2

y' // inspection
U r U' r' D2' F // pseudo cross
U R' U2' R2 U R' D E' // XXcross
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 L U' L' // 4th pair
U2 U' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps
Total        6.74    50    7.42    50    7.42                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.37    29    8.61    29    8.61            F2L/Total    50.0%    58.0%    58.0%
LL            3.37    21    6.23    21    6.23            LL/Total    50.0%    42.0%    42.0%

Cross+1        1.77    14    7.91    14    7.91            Cross+1/F2L    52.5%    48.3%    48.3%
OLS            3.77    25    6.63    25    6.63            OLS/Total    55.9%    50.0%    50.0%
PLL            3.10    21    6.77    21    6.77            PLL/LL        92.0%    100.0%    100.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        2.35    4.39    45    10.25    45    10.25            Total    34.9%

F2L            0.51    2.86    28    9.79    28    9.79            F2L        15.1%
LL            1.84    1.53    17    11.11    17    11.11            LL        54.6%

Cross+1        0.24    1.53    14    9.15    14    9.15            Cross+1    13.6%
OLS            1.67    2.10    21    10.00    21    10.00            OLS        44.3%
PLL            1.57    1.53    18    11.76    18    11.76            PLL        50.6%
```









Spoiler: 8th solve



F' L D F' B2 R L' F' U2 B2 L' F2 R U2 B2 U2 R2 L' D2

y2 x // inspection
D2 r D R' // pseudo cross
y L' U L D' // Xcross
R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 R U R' // 3rd pair
d R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U U' R' U' R U R' U R L' U R' U' R L U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps
Total        5.71    38    6.65    39    6.83                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.34    23    6.89    24    7.19            F2L/Total    58.5%    60.5%    61.5%
LL            2.37    15    6.33    15    6.33            LL/Total    41.5%    39.5%    38.5%

Cross+1        1.44    8    5.56    9    6.25            Cross+1/F2L    43.1%    34.8%    37.5%
OLS            3.13    23    7.35    23    7.35            OLS/Total    54.8%    60.5%    59.0%
PLL            2.10    15    7.14    15    7.14            PLL/LL        88.6%    100.0%    100.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        2.27    3.44    33    9.59    34    9.88            Total    39.8%

F2L            1.10    2.24    21    9.38    22    9.82            F2L        32.9%
LL            1.17    1.20    12    10.00    12    10.00            LL        49.4%

Cross+1        0.34    1.10    8    7.27    9    8.18            Cross+1    23.6%
OLS            1.33    1.80    20    11.11    20    11.11            OLS        42.5%
PLL            0.90    1.20    13    10.83    13    10.83            PLL        42.9%
```









Spoiler: 9th solve



R2 D' R2 U R L' U R L2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 B U2 D2 F D

y // inspection
D r U x' U R2 u' // cross
U R' U2' R2 // 1st pair
U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U' L d' L U L' // 3rd pair
y R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' U r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R2' R U R' U R2 U' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps
Total        6.86    57    8.31    59    8.60                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            4.17    30    7.19    32    7.67            F2L/Total    60.8%    52.6%    54.2%
LL            2.69    27    10.04    27    10.04            LL/Total    39.2%    47.4%    45.8%

Cross+1        1.80    10    5.56    11    6.11            Cross+1/F2L    43.2%    33.3%    34.4%
OLS            1.91    18    9.42    19    9.95            OLS/Total    27.8%    31.6%    32.2%
PLL            1.60    16    10.00    16    10.00            PLL/LL        59.5%    59.3%    59.3%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        1.99    4.87    54    11.09    55    11.29            Total    29.0%

F2L            1.14    3.03    29    9.57    30    9.90            F2L        27.3%
LL            0.85    1.84    25    13.59    25    13.59            LL        31.6%

Cross+1        0.57    1.23    9    7.32    10    8.13            Cross+1    31.7%
OLS            0.81    1.10    16    14.55    16    14.55            OLS        42.4%
PLL            0.33    1.27    16    12.60    16    12.60            PLL        20.6%
```









Spoiler: 10th solve



D2 U2 L' D2 L2 U2 R D2 L F2 D' L2 B' D L' F U F' L2

x' y' // inspection
L2 F' R' D L D' // cross
U' L' U L // 1st pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
y U' r' F' r U2' r' F r // 4th pair
R U2' R' R R' U' R U' R' // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps
Total        6.65    60    9.02    62    9.32                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            4.01    33    8.23    35    8.73            F2L/Total    60.3%    55.0%    56.5%
LL            2.64    27    10.23    27    10.23            LL/Total    39.7%    45.0%    43.5%

Cross+1        1.31    10    7.63    10    7.63            Cross+1/F2L    32.7%    30.3%    28.6%
OLS            2.03    17    8.37    18    8.87            OLS/Total    30.5%    28.3%    29.0%
PLL            1.24    18    14.52    18    14.52            PLL/LL        47.0%    66.7%    66.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        2.07    4.58    56    12.23    56    12.23            Total    31.1%

F2L            1.33    2.68    30    11.19    30    11.19            F2L        33.2%
LL            0.74    1.90    26    13.68    26    13.68            LL        28.0%

Cross+1        0.33    0.98    9    9.18    9    9.18            Cross+1    25.2%
OLS            0.63    1.40    16    11.43    16    11.43            OLS        31.0%
PLL            0.27    0.97    18    18.56    18    18.56            PLL        21.8%
```









Spoiler: 11th solve



D' L B2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B' F' L' U' F' L' D B

y x2 // inspection
U R U' B' U' R' F R // cross
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 1st pair
y U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 y' R' U // 3rd pair
R2 U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R R' R U R' F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps
Total        6.65    65    9.77    67    10.08                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.87    34    8.79    36    9.30            F2L/Total    58.2%    52.3%    53.7%
LL            2.78    31    11.15    31    11.15            LL/Total    41.8%    47.7%    46.3%

Cross+1        1.57    16    10.19    16    10.19            Cross+1/F2L    40.6%    47.1%    44.4%
OLS            1.56    21    13.46    21    13.46            OLS/Total    23.5%    32.3%    31.3%
PLL            1.54    17    11.04    17    11.04            PLL/LL        55.4%    54.8%    54.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        1.75    4.90    60    12.24    60    12.24            Total    26.3%

F2L            1.00    2.87    31    10.80    31    10.80            F2L        25.8%
LL            0.75    2.03    29    14.29    29    14.29            LL        27.0%

Cross+1        0.37    1.20    15    12.50    15    12.50            Cross+1    23.6%
OLS            0.24    1.32    20    15.15    20    15.15            OLS        15.4%
PLL            0.37    1.17    16    13.68    16    13.68            PLL        24.0%
```









Spoiler: 12th solve



R U2 R' D' F U' F2 L B' U2 B R2 U2 F' U2 R2 L2 F' U2 F2 U

y' // inspection
U R2' F (U' D) // cross
L U' L' // 1st pair
u' R U' R' u // 2nd pair
U' U R U R' U R U' // 3rd pair
R2' U R d' R U R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R' U' R' D' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps
Total        5.43    55    10.13    55    10.13                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.11    27    8.68    27    8.68            F2L/Total    57.3%    49.1%    49.1%
LL            2.32    28    12.07    28    12.07            LL/Total    42.7%    50.9%    50.9%

Cross+1        1.14    7    6.14    7    6.14            Cross+1/F2L    36.7%    25.9%    25.9%
OLS            1.37    16    11.68    16    11.68            OLS/Total    25.2%    29.1%    29.1%
PLL            1.40    19    13.57    19    13.57            PLL/LL        60.3%    67.9%    67.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        1.48    3.95    50    12.66    50    12.66            Total    27.3%

F2L            0.60    2.51    25    9.96    25    9.96            F2L        19.3%
LL            0.88    1.44    25    17.36    25    17.36            LL        37.9%

Cross+1        0.27    0.87    7    8.05    7    8.05            Cross+1    23.7%
OLS            0.23    1.14    15    13.16    15    13.16            OLS        16.8%
PLL            0.43    0.97    18    18.56    18    18.56            PLL        30.7%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step        Time    STM        stps    ETM        etps
Total        6.54    56.8    8.68    59.0    9.02                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.83    32.1    8.39    33.9    8.86            F2L/Total    58.5%    56.4%    57.6%
LL            2.72    24.7    9.09    25.1    9.24            LL/Total    41.5%    43.6%    42.4%

Cross+1        1.62    10.7    6.59    11.3    6.96            Cross+1/F2L    42.4%    33.3%    33.3%
OLS            2.09    19.7    9.41    20.1    9.60            OLS/Total    32.0%    34.6%    34.1%
PLL            1.64    15.7    9.60    16.0    9.78            PLL/LL        60.2%    63.7%    63.6%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM        stps    ETM        trans %        Time
Total        2.09    4.45    52.0    11.68    52.6    11.82            Total    32.0%

F2L            1.06    2.76    29.8    10.78    30.4    11.00            F2L        27.7%
LL            1.03    1.69    22.2    13.16    22.2    13.16            LL        37.9%

Cross+1        0.39    1.24    10.3    8.34    10.9    8.83            Cross+1    23.9%
OLS            0.71    1.38    17.7    12.80    17.7    12.80            OLS        34.0%
PLL            0.55    1.09    14.7    13.51    14.7    13.51            PLL        33.5%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step        Time    STM        stps    ETM        etps
Total        6.70    57.2    8.53    59.3    8.85                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.88    31.7    8.17    33.4    8.62            F2L/Total    57.9%    55.3%    56.5%
LL            2.82    25.5    9.03    25.8    9.15            LL/Total    42.1%    44.7%    43.5%

Cross+1        1.58    10.1    6.37    10.6    6.68            Cross+1/F2L    40.9%    31.8%    31.7%
OLS            2.10    19.7    9.37    20.1    9.57            OLS/Total    31.3%    34.4%    33.9%
PLL            1.61    16.0    9.95    16.3    10.11            PLL/LL        56.9%    62.9%    62.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM        stps    ETM        trans %        Time
Total        2.09    4.61    52.3    11.33    52.8    11.46            Total    31.2%

F2L            1.03    2.84    29.3    10.32    29.9    10.52            F2L        26.6%
LL            1.06    1.77    22.9    12.96    22.9    12.96            LL        37.4%

Cross+1        0.37    1.22    9.8    8.02    10.3    8.43            Cross+1    23.3%
OLS            0.67    1.43    17.8    12.43    17.8    12.43            OLS        31.9%
PLL            0.52    1.09    15.0    13.82    15.0    13.82            PLL        32.5%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step        Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total        5.43    38    10.13    39    10.13

F2L            3.11    23    9.31    24    9.98
LL            1.87    15    12.07    15    12.07

Cross+1        1.14    6    10.19    7    10.19
OLS            1.37    16    13.46    16    13.46
PLL            1.10    10    14.52    11    14.52
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total        1.30    3.44    33    13.35    34    13.54

F2L            0.51    2.17    21    11.93    22    12.23
LL            0.44    1.13    12    17.36    12    17.36

Cross+1        0.24    0.87    6    12.50    7    12.50
OLS            0.23    1.04    15    15.79    15    15.79
PLL            0.20    0.67    10    18.56    10    18.56
```












Spoiler: 6.19 3x3 av5 (unofficial)






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



R U' F2 L2 F L D2 L F2 U2 F U2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 B'

x2 // inspection
R' F R D U L // pseudo cross
u' L U L' u' // pseudo Xcross
(D' U) L U L' u // XXcross
U L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
d' L' U L2 F' L' F // 4th pair / EOLS
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 D D' R' D R2 // COLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps
Total        6.57    56    8.52    56    8.52                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.74    31    8.29    31    8.29            F2L/Total    56.9%    55.4%    55.4%
LL            2.83    25    8.83    25    8.83            LL/Total    43.1%    44.6%    44.6%

Cross+1        1.66    11    6.63    11    6.63            Cross+1/F2L    44.4%    35.5%    35.5%
OLS            2.34    19    8.12    19    8.12            OLS/Total    35.6%    33.9%    33.9%
PLL            1.00    13    13.00    13    13.00            PLL/LL        35.3%    52.0%    52.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        1.55    5.02    51    10.16    51    10.16            Total    23.6%

F2L            0.70    3.04    29    9.54    29    9.54            F2L        18.7%
LL            0.85    1.98    22    11.11    22    11.11            LL        30.0%

Cross+1        0.30    1.36    11    8.09    11    8.09            Cross+1    18.1%
OLS            0.73    1.61    17    10.56    17    10.56            OLS        31.2%
PLL            0.16    0.84    12    14.29    12    14.29            PLL        16.0%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve



U2 F L2 B' L2 F2 R2 F R2 F' L2 R' B R2 B2 D U2 L D' B2

x' y // inspection
D F U R U R // cross
d' L' U L // 1st pair
D' U R U' R' u // 2nd pair
y U2 R U R' // pseudo 3rd pair
(U' D) R U R' D' // 4th pairs
U R R' U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps
Total        6.37    54    8.48    55    8.63                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.50    25    7.14    26    7.43            F2L/Total    54.9%    46.3%    47.3%
LL            2.87    29    10.10    29    10.10            LL/Total    45.1%    53.7%    52.7%

Cross+1        1.40    10    7.14    10    7.14            Cross+1/F2L    40.0%    40.0%    38.5%
OLS            2.54    18    7.09    18    7.09            OLS/Total    39.9%    33.3%    32.7%
PLL            1.37    16    11.68    16    11.68            PLL/LL        47.7%    55.2%    55.2%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        2.46    3.91    46    11.76    46    11.76            Total    38.6%

F2L            1.26    2.24    23    10.27    23    10.27            F2L        36.0%
LL            1.20    1.67    23    13.77    23    13.77            LL        41.8%

Cross+1        0.46    0.94    9    9.57    9    9.57            Cross+1    32.9%
OLS            1.10    1.44    14    9.72    14    9.72            OLS        43.3%
PLL            0.47    0.90    15    16.67    15    16.67            PLL        34.3%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve



F U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B L2 F L2 F U' L B2 L2 F D2 L' B' U R2

x' // inspection
r' D' L' U' R' F R u' // cross
(U' D') L U L' // 1st pair
U R' U R D // 2nd pair
U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U U2 R' R R' R R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps
Total        6.37    58    9.11    59    9.26                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.60    33    9.17    33    9.17            F2L/Total    56.5%    56.9%    55.9%
LL            2.77    25    9.03    26    9.39            LL/Total    43.5%    43.1%    44.1%

Cross+1        1.70    13    7.65    12    7.06            Cross+1/F2L    47.2%    39.4%    36.4%
OLS            3.31    32    9.67    34    10.27            OLS/Total    52.0%    55.2%    57.6%
PLL            2.61    25    9.58    26    9.96            PLL/LL        94.2%    100.0%    100.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        2.44    3.93    54    13.74    53    13.49            Total    38.3%

F2L            1.07    2.53    31    12.25    30    11.86            F2L        29.7%
LL            1.37    1.40    23    16.43    23    16.43            LL        49.5%

Cross+1        0.53    1.17    13    11.11    12    10.26            Cross+1    31.2%
OLS            1.48    1.83    31    16.94    31    16.94            OLS        44.7%
PLL            1.21    1.40    24    17.14    24    17.14            PLL        46.4%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve



F U' B' R' L' F2 U B' L' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 L2 U'

z2 // inspection
U' R' F R' U L u' // cross
L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' y' R' U' R U R' U' // 3rd pair
R2 U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL(CP)
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps
Total        5.78    51    8.82    52    9.00                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.34    35    10.48    36    10.78            F2L/Total    57.8%    68.6%    69.2%
LL            2.44    16    6.56    16    6.56            LL/Total    42.2%    31.4%    30.8%

Cross+1        1.63    14    8.59    14    8.59            Cross+1/F2L    48.8%    40.0%    38.9%
OLS            1.64    16    9.76    16    9.76            OLS/Total    28.4%    31.4%    30.8%
PLL            1.10    7    6.36    7    6.36            PLL/LL        45.1%    43.8%    43.8%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        1.70    4.08    49    12.01    49    12.01            Total    29.4%

F2L            0.67    2.67    34    12.73    34    12.73            F2L        20.1%
LL            1.03    1.41    15    10.64    15    10.64            LL        42.2%

Cross+1        0.27    1.36    14    10.29    14    10.29            Cross+1    16.6%
OLS            0.66    0.98    15    15.31    15    15.31            OLS        40.2%
PLL            0.23    0.87    7    8.05    7    8.05            PLL        20.9%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve



L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U R D' B F2 R' D U B2 U'

y x' // inspection
(D' U) r U' r' F r U r U' r' // pseudo Xcross
y L' U L u // XXcross
y' R U2' R' y R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 U' R' U2' R F U' R' U R U R' U R U' F' U' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps
Total        5.84    45    7.71    49    8.39                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.47    28    8.07    32    9.22            F2L/Total    59.4%    62.2%    65.3%
LL            2.37    17    7.17    17    7.17            LL/Total    40.6%    37.8%    34.7%

Cross+1        1.20    10    8.33    10    8.33            Cross+1/F2L    34.6%    35.7%    31.3%
OLS            3.01    25    8.31    26    8.64            OLS/Total    51.5%    55.6%    53.1%
PLL            2.14    17    7.94    17    7.94            PLL/LL        90.3%    100.0%    100.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    qtps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        2.21    3.63    41    11.29    42    11.57            Total    37.8%

F2L            0.98    2.49    27    10.84    28    11.24            F2L        28.2%
LL            1.23    1.14    14    12.28    14    12.28            LL        51.9%

Cross+1        0.30    0.90    10    11.11    10    11.11            Cross+1    25.0%
OLS            1.30    1.71    22    12.87    22    12.87            OLS        43.2%
PLL            1.00    1.14    15    13.16    15    13.16            PLL        46.7%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step        Time    STM        stps    ETM        etps
Total        6.19    52.3    8.45    54.3    8.77                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.52    28.7    8.14    30.3    8.61            F2L/Total    56.9%    54.8%    55.8%
LL            2.67    23.7    8.86    24.0    8.99            LL/Total    43.1%    45.2%    44.2%

Cross+1        1.43    11.0    7.67    10.7    7.44            Cross+1/F2L    40.7%    38.4%    35.2%
OLS            2.95    25.0    8.47    26.0    8.80            OLS/Total    47.7%    47.8%    47.9%
PLL            2.04    19.3    9.48    19.7    9.64            PLL/LL        76.4%    81.7%    81.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM        stps    ETM        trans %        Time
Total        2.37    3.82    47.0    12.29    47.0    12.29            Total    38.3%

F2L            1.10    2.42    27.0    11.16    27.0    11.16            F2L        31.3%
LL            1.27    1.40    20.0    14.25    20.0    14.25            LL        47.4%

Cross+1        0.43    1.00    10.7    10.63    10.3    10.30            Cross+1    30.0%
OLS            1.29    1.66    22.3    13.45    22.3    13.45            OLS        43.8%
PLL            0.89    1.15    18.0    15.70    18.0    15.70            PLL        43.8%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step        Time    STM        stps    ETM        etps
Total        6.19    52.8    8.54    54.2    8.76                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.53    30.4    8.61    31.6    8.95            F2L/Total    57.1%    57.6%    58.3%
LL            2.66    22.4    8.43    22.6    8.51            LL/Total    42.9%    42.4%    41.7%

Cross+1        1.52    11.6    7.64    11.4    7.51            Cross+1/F2L    43.0%    38.2%    36.1%
OLS            2.57    22.0    8.57    22.6    8.80            OLS/Total    41.5%    41.7%    41.7%
PLL            1.64    15.6    9.49    15.8    9.61            PLL/LL        61.9%    69.6%    69.9%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM        stps    ETM        trans %        Time
Total        2.07    4.11    48.2    11.72    48.2    11.72            Total    33.5%

F2L            0.94    2.59    28.8    11.10    28.8    11.10            F2L        26.5%
LL            1.14    1.52    19.4    12.76    19.4    12.76            LL        42.8%

Cross+1        0.37    1.15    11.4    9.95    11.2    9.77            Cross+1    24.5%
OLS            1.05    1.51    19.8    13.08    19.8    13.08            OLS        41.0%
PLL            0.61    1.03    14.6    14.17    14.6    14.17            PLL        37.3%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step        Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total        5.78    45    9.11    49    9.26

F2L            3.34    25    10.48    26    10.78
LL            2.37    16    10.10    16    10.10

Cross+1        1.20    10    8.59    10    8.59
OLS            1.64    16    9.76    16    10.27
PLL            1.00    7    13.00    7    13.00
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total        1.55    3.63    41    13.74    42    13.49

F2L            0.67    2.24    23    12.73    23    12.73
LL            0.85    1.14    14    16.43    14    16.43

Cross+1        0.27    0.90    9    11.11    9    11.11
OLS            0.66    0.98    14    16.94    14    16.94
PLL            0.16    0.84    7    17.14    7    17.14
```


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Nov 10, 2019)

Feliks Zemdegs - 5.53 3x3 World Record Average (Odd Day in Sydney 2019)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 7.16 Seconds



/ *Scramble* /
R2 F' U2 L D' L' D' R D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D' B' U'

/ *Solve* /
y // Inspection
R2' F D F D2 // Cross
R U' R' y R U' R' U R' U' R // Pair 1
y' U' L' U L R' U R2 U' U U' R' // Pair 2
F U F' // Pair 3
U' R U R' // Pair 4
U' U' F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U2' R' U2' R' F R U R U2' R' U // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

63 STM, 7.16 Seconds = 8.80 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 5.04 Seconds



/ *Scramble* /
D' L D' U2 R2 U' B L U2 B2 R U R2 F2 D' U2 B'

/ *Solve* /
x y2 // Inspection
U' R2 D R' D2 // Cross
R U' U' R' U L U L' // Pair 1
U' R' U2 R d' R U R' // Pair 2
U' L U2 L' // Pair 3
y' U R U' R' y' R' U' R // Pair 4
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

53 STM, 5.04 Seconds = 10.52 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 4.67 Seconds



/ *Scramble* /
U' R2 B U' L' F' R D2 U L' F2 D2 R' F' D B' D' U'

/ *Solve* /
x' y // Inspection
L' U' r' l U' l' R' U' R D // x-Cross
y' U' U L F' L' F // Pair 2
U' R' U R // Pair 3
U R' F R F' U' R' F R F' // Pair 4 / OLS
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

41 STM, 4.67 Seconds = 8.78 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 6.55 Seconds



/ *Scramble */
L B2 U2 B' R' D2 R' B L B F' U2 L D R2 B R

/ *Solve* /
x z' // Inspection
U' R' F D2 R' U R' D' // Cross
L U L' // Pair 1
U' R U' R' U' R' U' R // Pair 2
U' R U' R' U L' U' L // Pair 3
U R U R' U' R U R' // Pair 4
U' l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U U l // OLL
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

63 STM, 6.55 Seconds = 9.62 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 4.99 Seconds



/ *Scramble* /
U' R F U2 F' U2 F2 D' R D' L2 R' F D B2 L' B R' U2

/ *Solve* /
x // Inspection
U' R U2 R U' D // Cross
R' U R2 U' R' // Pair 1 + 2
y' R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 3
y' U R' F R F' U R U' R' R U' R' // Pair 4
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
x' z' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

49 STM, 4.99 Seconds = 9.82 TPS


----------



## sigalig (Nov 13, 2019)

Reconstructing my 59/60 multi-blind world record done on 11/9/2019 

These scrambles were of course done in the WCA orientation, white top green front, but my orientation is orange front yellow top. So if you want to follow along, do the scrambles a y' z2 away from your own blind orientation.



Spoiler: Solves 1-4 (3bld+short 3pack)



Solve 1 (10 algs), Scramble: B D2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 L B2 L' B2 U R2 B2 F' D' R'
z2 y
[U', R' E R] // 8/8
[R' F R, S] // 8/16
[D' : [M, D2]] // 5/21
[M, U L U'] // 8/29
[M', U' R' U] // 8/37
[RM U' : [M', U2]] // 9/46
[R U'D' R' : [D, R' U R]] // 15/61
[R' : [F', R D' R' D]] // 10/71
[D' R2 U : [R D R', U2]] // 13/84
R U D R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R D' R' // 18/102

Solve 2 (11 algs), Scramble: F' R2 U2 B F2 D2 F' L2 B R2 D' L' U' B' D L U R2 D' U' Fw' Uw2
z y'
[M', U' L' U] // 8/110
[D R D', M] // 8/118
(U' M U' M')2 // 8/126
[S' U' R' : [E', R2]] // 9/135
[R' U R' : [S, R2]] // 9/144
[U : [U, L E' L']] // 9/153
[R' : [R' U R, D]] // 9/162
[R' U' : [R U2 R', D]] // 11/173
[U'D' : [R' U' R, D2]] // 11/184
[R' D R D' R' D R, U'] // 16/200
[U', R D R' D' R D R'] // 16/216

Solve 3 (11 algs), Scramble: R2 D2 F2 L B2 R U2 F2 D F' L2 B2 D2 U B U' L' F' D2 Rw Uw'
z'
[R' F : [R' S' R, F2]] // 11/227
[R : (M D' M' D')2] // 10/237
[S' U L : [E', L2]] // 9/246
[U' : [R E R', U2]] // 9/255
[r U L : [S', L2]] // 9/264
R' E2 R2 E' R' U' R E R2' E2 R U // 12/276
[R D R', U'] // 8/284
[R' D R, U2] // 8/292
[D2 R : [R D' R', U']] // 11/303
[L, U' R' U] // 8/311
U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L // 14/325

Solve 4 (11 algs, though I did 13 and DNFed ), Scramble: U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D' F' L D2 R' B2 D F2 U' R2 F2 R Fw Uw
x'
[M2, R U' R' U] // 10/335
[U, L E' L'] // 8/343
[R E : [E, R' U' R]] // 11/354
[U L : [E, L2]] // 7/361
[M', L' U' L U] // 9/370
[M', U L U'] // 8/378
[R E' R', U'] // 8/386
[R D' R' : [U', R' D R]] [R D : [U, R D R']] [R U'D' : [R' D' R, U2]] [R U'D' : [U2, R' D' R]] [R D : [R D R', U]] [R D' R' : [R' D R, U']] // 76/462 ; guessed this, realized it was wrong, undid it, and then gave up on remembering it





Spoiler: Solves 5-12 (last 8pack)



Solve 5 (10 algs), Scramble: R' U2 F2 L D2 B2 R' U2 R B2 R2 D L' F' L R' B D' F' U Fw Uw
x'
[r' U : [M', U2]] // 7/469
[L F' L' : [S', L2]] // 9/478
[U' : [S, R' F2 R]] // 10/488
[U' : [R' F' R, S']] // 10/498
[M' : [U' L U, M2]] // 9/507
[E' : [R' E R, U']] // 10/517
[R U R', D] // 8/525
[U : [R D' R', U2]] // 9/534
[U', R D R'] // 8/542
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // 20/562

Solve 6 (10 algs), Scramble: R F2 U2 R' B2 R F2 R B2 R' U R2 U' F' L' U2 B' R2 B Rw2
y'
[U' : [L' E L, U2]] // 9/571
[L' E' : [L U L', E']] // 11/582
[U' L : [S', L2]] // 7/589
[M' : (M' U' M U')2] // 9/598
[R' E R, U'] // 8/606
[R' U : [D, R U' R']] // 12/618
[R U'D : [R' D R, U2]] // 13/631
[R : [U' L' U, R]] // 9/640
[U R U' : [R' D' R, U2]] // 13/653
U2D' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' UD // 17/670

Solve 7 (10 algs), Scramble: R2 U2 R2 B' L2 B L2 U2 R2 U' F' R B D U' L' F R' U2 F Rw Uw'
z'
[U' : [R E R', U2]] // 9/679
[U' L F L : [S', L2]] // 11/690
[U : [L E' L', U]] // 9/699
[L' u L : [E, L2]] // 9/708
[U' : [U' M U, R']] // 9/717
[R U' R' U, M2] // 10/727
[U : [R D R', U2]] // 9/736
[R' D' R : [R U' R', D]] // 13/749
[D' : [R' D R, U]] // 10/759
[R' F : [R U' R', D]] // 12/771

Solve 8 (10 algs), Scramble: B2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U R B D B U F2 L B L F R U' Fw Uw2
z' y'
[U' M U : [M, U2]] // 9/780
[L : [U, L E' L']] // 9/789
[S', L F' L'] // 8/797
[u' R : [E', R2]] // 7/804
[U : [S', L B' L']] // 10/814
R' E R U' R' E' R2 E2' R' U R E2' R' // 13/827
[U R D' : [U', R' D R]] // 14/841
[R' D R, U2] // 8/849
[l D : [U, R' D' R]] // 12/861
R D' R' U' R D R' D' R D R' U R D' R' D // 16/877

Solve 9 (11 algs), Scramble: B2 R2 B2 R' U2 L B2 R' D' F2 U2 L' F' U2 B2 U' L' D2 B2 Uw2
z2 y'
[U : [U, L E' L']] // 9/886
[R U' R : [E, R2]] // 9/895
[U' : [S, R B R']] // 10/905
[S' U' R' : [E', R2]] // 9/914
[r : [L E' L', U']] // 9/923
[R U' R' U, M'] // 9/932
[R U' R' U' : [R D' R', U2]] // 15/947
[D : [U', R D' R']] // 10/957
[R' D' : [R' D R, U']] // 12/969
[D R' : [F2, R D' R' D]] // 10/979
[R : [U, R D R' D' R D R']] // 17/996

Solve 10 (8 algs), Scramble: R2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L U' L2 D' B L' B2 D' B2 R2 Uw
z2 y2
[U' : [S, R' F' R]] // 10/1006
[M' : (U' M' U' M)2] // 9/1015
[R' F : [R S' R', F]] // 11/1026
[F L' : [E', L2]] // 7/1033
[R U' R' : [E', R2]] // 9/1042
[D : [U', R' D' R]] // 10/1052
[UD' : [R D R', U2]] // 11/1063
[R' F2 : [D', R U' R']] // 12/1075

Solve 11 (11 algs), Scramble: U' L2 R2 U' B2 D' U' F D B' R F2 D R' F' U' F' D2 L' Uw
x2
[M, L U L' U'] // 9/1084
[M : u' M' u2 M' u'] // 7/1091
[L, D M D'] // 8/1099
[D' M D, R'] // 8/1107
[L U L', E] // 8/1115
[E' : [R' E R, U']] // 10/1125
[U R' U' : [R U R', D']] // 14/1139
[D R' : [D, R' U R]] // 11/1150
[U' : [R D' R', U']] // 9/1159
[R U : [R' D' R, U2]] // 11/1170
U R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U' // 17/1187

Solve 12 (11 algs), Scramble: U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L B2 R U2 F' R2 F' D F' L2 F' R B F2 D Rw' Uw'
z
[R E R', U'] // 8/1195
[L' U' L U, M'] // 9/1204
[U L : [E', L2]] // 7/1211
U M U M' U2 M' U' M U // 9/1220
[U : [U, L' E' L]] // 9/1229
[z' x' : M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2] // 12/1241
[R D' R' : [U', R' D R]] // 13/1254
[R D' : [U, R D R']] // 12/1266
[R U'D' : [R' D' R, U2]] // 13/1279
[U : [R U' R', D]] // 10/1289
[R D : [R' D' R, U]] // 12/1301





Spoiler: Solves 13-20 (first 8pack of separate 16)



Solve 13 (12 algs), Scramble: D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B' L' R2 B2 D' L' D L' B' F' L Fw' Uw'
z2 x'
[U'D R' : [E', R2]] // 9/1310
[M U : [M', U2]] // 7/1317
[S' : [U', R' E R]] // 10/1327
[U' : [L' E L, U2]] // 9/1336
[U2, M] // 4/1340
[U L : [E', L2]] // 7/1347
[E' : [R' E R, U']] // 10/1357
[R' U'D' : [R' D R, U']] // 13/1370
[U'D' R' : [U, R' D R]] // 13/1383
[R' : [U2, R' D' R]] // 9/1392
[U R : [R U' R', D]] // 11/1403
U R' U R U' x' U L' U L U2 R U' R' U // 14/1417

Solve 14 (10 algs), Scramble: U2 R2 B L2 B L2 D2 B2 F' L2 R2 D' B2 L U F2 R' F' L2 U' Rw' Uw'
z
[U' : [R' F' R, S]] // 10/1427
[L', D M D'] // 8/1435
[M U' : [M', U2]] // 7/1442
[U R : [S, R2]] // 7/1449
[L' U L, E'] // 8/1457
[D' : rL E' L' U L E L2' E2' L U' L' E2' x'] // 14/1465
[R' : [U', R2 D' R2 D R2]] // 13/1478
[R' U : [U, R' D' R]] // 11/1489
[R U R', D2] // 8/1497
U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U // 15/1512

Solve 15 (11 algs), Scramble: R2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 L' B2 L F D' U' R D2 L B' F D' Fw' Uw
x
[U' : [R', U' M U]] // 9/1521
[R U R' U', M'] // 9/1530
[R' S2 R, U] // 8/1538
[S' U' R : [E', R2]] // 9/1547
[R U' R', E] // 8/1555
[U' : [R' F' R, S']] // 10/1560
[R' E R, U'] // 8/1568
[U' R' : [R' D R, U']] // 11/1579
[D' : [R' D R, U]] // 10/1589
[U' : [U', R D' R']] // 9/1598
[R' U : [R' D' R, U2]] // 11/1609

Solve 16 (12 algs), Scramble: D R2 U L2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L U2 B' L' R2 F' U2 R2 D' Rw Uw'
z'
[R' U' : [S, R2]] // 8/1617
[R' E' : [R U' R', E']] // 11/1628
[R U' : [R2', S]] // 8/1636
[L U' L : [S', L2]] // 9/1645
[L F : [E', L' U L]] // 12/1657
[U : [U M U', L']] // 9/1666
[R E2 R', U'] // 8/1674
[D : [U', R' D R]] // 10/1684
[R' U : [R' D' R, U2]] // 11/1695
[R U R', D] // 8/1703
[U R' U' : [R U R', D']] // 14/1717
[R : [U, R D R' D' R D R']] // 17/1734

Solve 17 (11 algs), Scramble: F' L2 B' F' D2 U2 B' U L' D2 B U2 B U' R2 D' B U' R' Fw Uw'
z2 x
[D' R' F : [E, R2]] // 10/1744
[U', R E' R'] // 8/1752
[M' : [U' L' U, M']] // 9/1761
[R U' : [S, R2]] // 8/1769
[S : [U, L' E L]] // 10/1779
L E' L' U L E L2' E2' L U' L' E2' L // 13/1792
[D' R UD : [R' D' R, U2]] // 15/1807
[U'D R' : [R' D R, U']] // 13/1820
[U R D' R' : [U', R' D R]] // 15/1835
[R' D R, U] // 8/1843
U2D R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' UD' // 17/1860

Solve 18 (10 algs), Scramble: L' D2 B2 U2 R F2 L' U2 L R U' R' B' U2 L' B L2 D R2 B' Rw' Uw2
x y
[D : [R F R', S']] // 10/1870
[U, R S2' R'] // 8/1878
[U : [L' E' L, U]] // 9/1887
[L : [U, L E' L']] // 9/1896
[U : [R E R', U2]] // 9/1905
[R : [R D R', U]] // 9/1914
[U' : [R', U' L U]] // 9/1923
[R' : [U', R' D' R]] // 9/1932
[R D : [U, R' D' R]] // 12/1944
U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U // 15/1959

Solve 19 (9 algs), Scramble: R2 D F2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D L R2 F U' R' B2 L B D' Fw' Uw2
z y'
[M, L U L' U'] // 9/1968
[R : [R E' R', U']] // 9/1977
[D : [U' R' U, M']] // 10/1987
[U : [L', U M U']] // 9/1996
[M' : [U R U', M']] // 9/2005
[D' : [U', R' D R]] // 10/2015
[U : [R D R', U2]] // 9/2024
[U' R' U : [D, R U' R']] // 14/2038
R D' R' U' R D R' D' R D R' U R D' R' D // 16/2054

Solve 20 (11->17 algs oops), Scramble: B2 U2 R2 F' D2 F L2 B2 F2 U R' B' L' U F D' L2 F2 D L' Fw Uw'
z2 x
[R : [R E' R', U']] [D : [U' R' U, M']] [U2, M] [M, U2] [D : [M', U' R' U]] [R : [U', R E' R']] // 46/2100 lol oops
[L'M U' : [M', U2]] // 9/2109
[D : [U' R' U, M']] // 10/2119
[U2, M] // 4/2123
[U' M2 U' : [M, U2]] // 9/2132
[U' : [S', R' F' R]] // 10/2142
[R U' R' U, M'] // 9/2151
[z' x' : (U M')3 U M (U M')3 U M] // 16/2167
[R' U' : [D, R U2 R']] // 12/2179
[U' R' U, L] // 8/2187
[R U R', D2] // 8/2195
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // 14/2209





Spoiler: Solves 21-28 (second 8pack of separate 16)



Solve 21 (11 algs), Scramble: D2 F' L2 B F' U2 F' R2 B D F' R' F U2 R F2 U' L B2 F Uw2
z2 y'
[S' U' R : [E', R2]] // 9/2218
[R' U' R' : [E, R2]] // 9/2227
(M U' M' U')2 // 8/2235
[D' : [M', U' R' U]] // 10/2245
[U : [S, R' F' R]] // 10/2255
U L E2' L2' E L U' L' E' L2 E2' L' // 12/2267
[R : [U2, R D R']] // 9/2276
[D R : [R' U R U', F2]] // 12/2288
[F, R B' R'] // 8/2296
[D', R U R'] // 8/2304
U R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U' // 17/2321

Solve 22 (10 algs), Scramble: B2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 R' D2 F L2 D L2 U L B' U2 R F2 U' Fw' Uw2
z y'
[U : [R' E R, U2]] // 9/2330
[M : u' M u2 M u'] // 7/2337
[S' : [U, L E' L']] // 10/2347
[U : [L, U M U']] // 9/2356
[u L : [E', L2]] // 7/2363
[u' R' : [E', R2]] // 7/2370
[R' U' : [D, R U R']] // 12/2382
[U R D' R' : [R' D R, U']] // 15/2397
[D' : [R D R', U']] // 10/2407
UD' R' D R U R' D' R D R' D' R U' R' D R U' // 18/2425

Solve 23 (10 algs), Scramble: R2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 F L U F L R D B2 R2 U2 L' Fw' Uw'
z2 x'
[M', U' R' U] // 8/2433
[L' u L' : [E, L2]] // 9/2442
[R E : [E, R' U' R]] // 11/2453
[L' E' : [E', L U L']] // 11/2464
[M, R' U' R U] // 9/2473
[U2, M] // 4/2477
[UD R D' : [R' D R, U']] // 15/2492
[U' : [R D' R', U']] // 9/2501
[R D' R' : [U', R' D R]] // 13/2514
[R : [R D R' D' R D R', U]] // 17/2531

Solve 24 (9->8 algs), Scramble: U2 L2 B' F L2 D2 F' D2 F2 U' B2 R D2 L B' F D B2 L' D2 Rw Uw2
z' x'
[L' : (M D M' D)2] // 10/2541
U R' U' R' U R U R U R' U2 // 11/2552
[U R' U', M'] // 8/2560
[S : [U M2 U', L']] // 10/2570
[R' U' : [R U R', D']] // 12/2582
[R U' : [D', R' U R]] // 12/2594
[U R : [R U' R', D]] // 11/2605
L U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U // 14/2619

Solve 25 (11 algs), Scramble: B2 D' R2 F2 U R' F2 R' B' L2 D L R' U2 F L' R'
z2 y
[R E2 R', U'] // 8/2627
[F' : [R U' R', E]] // 10/2637
[U : [L' E L, U2]] // 9/2646
[U' : [U', R E' R']] // 9/2655
(D M D M')2 // 8/2663
[L' E' L, U] // 8/2671
[UD : [R D R', U2]] // 11/2682
[R U' : [R' D' R, U2]] // 11/2693
[U' R' D R : [U, R D' R']] // 15/2708
[D : [R U R', D]] // 9/2717
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // 14/2731

Solve 26 (10 algs), Scramble: B2 D2 U F2 D L2 D L2 B' F2 U L B F' D' L U2 L U2
z2 y
[D L F' : [L2, E']] // 10/2741
[U' R : [E', R2]] // 7/2748
[M : u' M' u2 M' u'] // 7/2752
[L' : [U, L' E L]] // 9/2761
[L E' L', U] // 8/2769
[S' U : [S', L2]] // 8/2777
[R U'D : [R' U R, D2]] // 13/2790
[U'D' R' : [R' D R, U']] // 13/2803
[D R' U' : [R U R', D']] // 14/2817
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // 14/2831

Solve 27 (11 algs), Scramble: U' R2 B2 D U L2 U' F2 L2 R B' L' F R F' D2 R B2 F' U' Rw Uw
z y2
[RM U' : [M', U2]] // 9/2840
[U R' F' R : [S, R2]] // 11/2851
[U' : [R E' R', U2]] // 9/2860
[U' : [R' E R, U2]] // 9/2869
[S l' : [U' L U, M2]] // 12/2881
[R' E R, U'] // 8/2889
[D' R U'D : [R' D' R, U2]] // 15/2904
[l UD' : [R D R', U2]] // 13/2917
[R : [R D R', U2]] // 9/2926
[R D : [R D R', U]] // 12/2938
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // 14/2952

Solve 28 (10 algs), Scramble: L' D2 F2 R2 B2 L U2 L' R' D L' B2 U2 B L' R' F' D R2 F' Rw2
y'
[U' R : [E, R2]] // 7/2959
[D : [R F R', S']] // 10/2969
[R' U' R' : [E', R2]] // 9/2978
[S' U L : [E, L2]] // 9/2987
[U : [L' E' L, U2]] // 9/2996
L U L' U' L' U' L' U L U // 10/3005
[R U'D' : [R' D' R, U2]] // 13/3018
[R' D : [D, R' U R]] // 11/3029
[D, L' U L] // 8/3037
U' R' D' R U R' D R D' R' D R U' R' D' R UD // 18/3055





Spoiler: Solves 29-36 (first 8pack of long term 32)



Solve 29 (11 algs), Scramble: L2 F' R2 B U2 B' D2 L2 B2 U' B' D2 F2 D L B2 F L' D L Fw'
z' y
[U R' U', M'] // 8/3063
[F : [L' U L, E']] // 10/3073
[u' R : [E, R2]] // 7/3080
[L' E' : [L U L', E']] // 11/3091
D' R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' D // 12/3103
R' E2 R2 E' R' U' R E R2' E2 R U // 12/3115
[D' : [U, R' D R]] // 10/3125
[U D : [R U' R', D]] // 11/3136
[U' R' : [R' D' R, U2]] // 11/3147
[F : [R U R', D']] // 10/3157
[R : [R D R' D' R D R', U]] // 17/3174

Solve 30 (10 algs), Scramble: U2 F' L2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 F U' F2 L B2 F R2 U' B' L' Fw' Uw2
z y'
[U M U : [M, U2]] // 9/3183
[S U' R : [E', R2]] // 9/3192
(M U M' U)2 // 8/3200
[U L : [E', L2]] // 7/3207
[r U R' : [E, R2]] // 9/3216
[R E R', U'] // 8/3224
[R U' R' : [R' U R, D]] // 13/3237
[D R : [R' U R U', F2]] // 12/3249
[R' B' R : [U', R D R']] // 13/3262
U'D' R' D R U R' D' R D R' D' R U' R' D R U // 18/3280

Solve 31 (10 algs), Scramble: B F D2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F2 R' D' L' F2 D F2 D F' D' R B Rw2 Uw2
y
[R : [R E' R', U']] // 9/3289
[r U R' : [E, R2]] // 9/3298
[U' : [S, R' B R]] // 10/3308
[L F' L : [S', L2]] // 9/3317
[U : [R' F' R, S]] // 10/3327
L E2' L2' E L U L' E' L2 E2' L' U' // 12/3339
[D', R U R'] // 8/3347
[R U : [R' D R, U]] // 11/3358
[D R : [F2, R' U R U']] // 12/3370
[U', R' D R D' R' D R] // 16/3386

Solve 32 (10 algs), Scramble: L2 B2 L2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 B R' U2 B2 U' L' F2 D2 F L Fw Uw
x'
[R : [M', U R U']] // 9/3395
[M' : [U R U', M']] // 9/3404
[L' : [L' E L, U]] // 9/3413
[D L F' : [E', L2]] // 10/3423
[M2 U : [M, U2]] // 7/3430
R E' R' U' R E R2' E2' R U R' E2' R // 13/3443
[UD' R : [D, R U' R']] // 13/3456
[R' D R, U'] // 8/3464
R' F' r U R U' r' F // 8/3472
R U R' D' R U' R' U R U' R' D R U R' U' // 16/3488

Solve 33 (9 algs), Scramble: F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' D' L' U B D' B2 F D2 F' L2 U Rw' Uw2
x y
[E' : [U', R' E R]] // 10/3498
[U' : [R' F' R, S]] // 10/3508
[r U L : [S', L2]] // 9/3517
[L' U' L : [S', L2]] // 9/3526
R' U R U R U R' U' R' U' // 10/3536
[R D' R' : [U', R' D R]] // 13/3549
[D : [R U R', D]] // 9/3558
[U' R' D R : [U, R D' R']] // 15/3573
[R : [R D R' D' R D R', U]] // 17/3590

Solve 34 (10 algs), Scramble: D2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 B' L' B2 R2 U R' F L' U L' B2 F Rw2 Uw2
y
[U : [R' E R, U2]] // 9/3599
[R' F : [E, R2]] // 8/3607
[S : [U, L' E L]] // 10/3617
[L' : (D' M D' M')2] // 10/3627
[U, L E' L'] // 8/3635
[l F : [l' S' l, F]] // 11/3646
[UD' R : [R U' R', D]] // 13/3659
[D R : [U2, R D' R']] // 11/3670
[R, U' L' U] // 8/3678
UD R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2' U'D' // 19/3697

Solve 35 (11 algs), Scramble: R2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 U2 F L2 B2 R F U' B2 L U' R' B2 Rw' Uw
z' y2
[D M D', L'] // 8/3705
[r : [U', L E' L']] // 9/3714
[U' R U, M] // 8/3722
[r : [U R' U', M']] // 10/3732
[L' : [L' E L, U]] // 9/3741
[U : [L', U M U']] // 9/3750
[l D : [R' D' R, U]] // 12/3762
[R' D : [D, R' U R]] // 11/3773
[l UD' : [R D R', U2]] // 13/3786
UD' R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U'D // 19/3805
[R U R' U' R U R', D'] // 16/3821

Solve 36 (10 algs), Scramble: U2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' B D U' F L D2 R2 D' B D F Rw' Uw
z' y2
[U M U : [M, U2]] // 9/3830
[l' : [U' L U, M2]] // 10/3840
[R, D' M D] // 8/3848
[L' M U' : [M', U2]] // 9/3857
[U L : [E', L2]] // 7/3864
[L : [U, L E' L']] // 9/3873
[R' U'D' R' : [R' D R, U']] // 15/3888
[U' R' : [U, R' D R]] // 11/3899
[R U' R' U : [R D' R', U2]] // 15/3914
U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L // 14/3928





Spoiler: Solves 37-44 (second 8pack of long term 32)



Solve 37 (10 algs), Scramble: D L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U' F U2 B L2 D' B' L U R F D' B Uw'
z2
[L, D M D'] // 8/3936
[M', U2] // 4/3940
[L E' L', U] // 8/3948
[S', R' F R] // 8/3956
[U'D' R : [E', R2]] // 9/3965
L' E L U L' E' L2 E2' L' U' L E2' L' // 13/3978
R' F' r U R U' r' F // 8/3986
[UD R D' : [R' D R, U']] // 15/4001
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // 14/4015
[R' U R U' R' U R, D'] // 16/4031

Solve 38 (10 algs), Scramble: L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 R' D2 R U F' R D' L2 B' D2 R2 Uw
x2
[r U L : [S', L2]] // 9/4040
[M' : (M' U M U)2] // 9/4049
[U L' : [E', L2]] // 7/4056
[u' R : [E', R2]] // 7/4063
[UD' L' : [E', L2]] // 9/4072
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 // 12/4084
[R' D R, U'] // 8/4092
[R' D' R, U2] // 8/4100
[UD R : [U2, R D' R']] // 13/4113
L U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U // 14/4127

Solve 39 (11 algs), Scramble: F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 R U' L' U2 B L2 U R2 B' L2 D L2 Fw' Uw2
z y'
[S U' R : [E, R2]] // 9/4136
[S' U L' : [E', L2]] // 9/4145
[M', U2] // 4/4149
[S, L' F' L] // 8/4157
[U' : [U' M U, R']] // 9/4166
[U'D' R : [E', R2]] // 9/4175
[R : [U2, R D R']] // 9/4184
[R D' R' : [R' D R, U2]] // 13/4197
[U' R' U'D : [R D' R', U2]] // 15/4212
[R U'D' : [R' U R, D']] // 13/4225
U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U // 15/4240

Solve 40 (10 algs), Scramble: D U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' L' U F2 L' F' U' L R D' B L' F' Rw2 Uw2
y
[R : [R E' R', U']] // 9/4249
[R' E R, U'] // 8/4257
[U' L F L : [S', L2]] // 11/4268
[U, L' E L] // 8/4276
[U' : [R E R', U2]] // 9/4285
[U' : [R' B R, S]] // 10/4295
[U' : [R D R', U']] // 9/4304
[D' R U' : [D', R' U R]] // 14/4318
[U2, R' D' R] // 8/4326
L U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U // 14/4340

Solve 41 (10 algs), Scramble: L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 R' D L B' F U2 L' D R' B2 F' D2 Rw Uw
z y2
[M2 U : [M, U2]] // 7/4347
[D' M D, R] // 8/4355
[U' : [L E' L', U2]] // 9/4364
[D M D', L'] // 8/4372
[L : (M D M' D)2] // 9/4381
[U : [R' F' R, S]] // 10/4391
[l UD' : [R D R', U2]] // 13/4404
[l' UD' : [R D R', U2]] // 13/4417
[U R D' R' : [R' D R, U']] // 15/4432
[U' R' UD : [R D' R', U2]] // 15/4447

Solve 42 (11 algs), Scramble: R2 B' L2 U2 B D2 B D2 F2 R' F' R2 U2 B' D' B F2 D' R U2 Fw
z y
[L U L', E'] // 8/4455
[r : [U R' U', M2]] // 10/4465
[U : [R E R', U2]] // 9/4474
[U' L F L : [S', L2]] // 11/4485
[L E' L', U] // 8/4493
[E' : [R' E R, U']] // 10/4503
[U'D' R' : [R' D R, U]] // 13/4516
[R : [U, R D R']] // 9/4525
[R' F : [D, R U R']] // 12/4537
[D' : [R' D' R, U']] // 10/4547
U R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U' // 17/4564

Solve 43 (10 algs), Scramble: L' F2 L' R2 B2 F2 R' U2 L D' F L2 B R' D L2 R' B' D R2 Fw' Uw2
z y'
[M' U' L : [E', L2]] // 9/4573
[E', L U L'] // 8/4581
[M' : (M' U M U)2] // 9/4590
[M', U' R' U] // 8/4598
[R : [M', U R U']] // 9/4607
[U', R D R'] // 8/4615
[U'D R' : [R' D R, U']] // 13/4628
[R' D' R, U] // 8/4636
[R U : [R' D R, U2]] // 11/4647
U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U // 15/4662

Solve 44 (10 algs), Scramble: R2 F U2 R2 B L2 B' D2 F R B F2 D' L D2 U' L2 B U2 L2 Fw Uw'
z2 x
[L : [U, L E' L']] // 9/4671
[R' F' : [R S R', F2]] // 11/4682
[M' : (M' U M U)2] // 9/4691
[R E : [E, R' U' R]] // 11/4702
[U L : [E, L2]] // 7/4709
[R' U' R U, M] // 9/4718
[F' : [R D R', U2]] // 10/4728
[R' F2 : [D', R U' R']] // 12/4740
[R' D : [R' U R, D]] // 11/4751
D' R D R' U' R D' R' D R D' R' U R D R' // 16/4767





Spoiler: Solves 45-52 (third 8pack of long term 32)



Solve 45 (10 algs), Scramble: L' D2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 F L R2 F' R B D' L F2 R U'
z2 y
[U : [R' F' R, S]] // 10/4777
[D' R' F : [R S' R', F2]] // 13/4790
[U : [U, L' E' L]] // 9/4799
[r' U : [M', U2]] // 7/4806
[E, R U' R'] // 9/4815
[R : [R E' R', U']] // 9/4824
[R U'D : [R' D R, U2]] // 13/4837
[R' D R, U2] // 8/4845
[R U'D' R' : [R' D R, U2]] // 15/4860
[R' U'D : [R D R', U2]] // 13/4873

Solve 46 (11 algs), Scramble: U B2 U B2 U' F2 U L D L R B' F' U' B F2 U' F' Rw2 Uw'
[D' : [S', R F R']] // 10/4883
[D' M D, R'] // 8/4891
[L' U' L : [S', L2]] // 9/4900
[l U : [M', U2]] // 7/4907
[U' R' U, M] // 8/4915
R' E R U' R' E' R2 E2 R' U R E2 R' // 13/4928
[U' R' : [R' D' R, U']] // 11/4939
[D' : [R' D R, U]] // 10/4949
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // 14/4963
[UD : [R U' R', D2]] // 11/4974
[D R : [U', R D' R']] // 11/4985

Solve 47 (11 algs), Scramble: B2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D F U F R U2 F L D U2 L D2 Rw'
x' y'
[U' : [R E R', U2]] // 9/4994
[L : (M D M' D)2] // 9/5003
[E' : [L' E L, U]] // 9/5012
[F : [R2, E]] // 6/5018
[L' E' : [E', L U L']] // 11/5029
R' E2 R2 E' R' U' R E R2' E2 R U // 12/5041
[R' U'D' : [R' D R, U']] // 13/5054
[R D' R', U'] // 8/5062
[D' : [U', R' D R]] // 10/5072
[D : [R U R', D2]] // 9/5081
[U R : [R U' R', D]] // 11/5092

Solve 48 (11 algs), Scramble: U2 L D2 R2 B2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F' U L U' B L' F D2 R U' Fw' Uw
x
[E', L U L'] // 8/5100
[S', R' F R] // 8/5108
[R' U' : [S, R2]] // 8/5116
[U' : [U' M U, R']] // 9/5125
[L F' : [L2', E']] // 8/5133
[RM U : [M', U2]] // 9/5142
[R : [R D' R', U2]] // 9/5151
[U R' : [U', R' D R]] // 11/5162
[R' D' R, U] // 8/5170
[D' R D : [R' D' R, U]] // 14/5184
U R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U' // 17/5201

Solve 49 (10 algs), Scramble: D2 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 R' F2 R2 F' R' D2 F' R' F' U' F2 D' Rw2 Uw2
y
[UD' L' : [E', L2]] // 9/5210
[S, R' F R] // 8/5218
[U M' U : [M', U2]] // 9/5227
[S' U' R' : [E', R2]] // 9/5236
[D' : [M', U' R' U]] // 10/5246
[R2 U' : [S, R2]] // 8/5254
[R' U : [U, R' D' R]] // 11/5265
[U', R' D' R] // 8/5273
[R U'D' : [R' U R, D']] // 13/5286
UD R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U'D' // 19/5395

Solve 50 (10 algs), Scramble: U2 L' F2 L U2 R D2 L2 F L2 F2 U' B2 R' B2 U2 L' R2 Fw' Uw
x
[D R D', M] // 8/5403
[R U R' : [S, R2]] // 9/5412
[U' M2 U : [M, U2]] // 9/5421
[R' U' R' : [E', R2]] // 9/5430
[U : [L', U M U']] // 9/5439
L U L' U' L' U' L' U L U // 10/5449
[R' D : [R' U R, D2]] // 11/5460
[U' R' F' : [D', R U' R']] // 14/5474
[R' : [R' D' R, U']] // 9/5483
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // 14/5497

Solve 51 (9 algs), Scramble: D2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 L2 R' F2 R' F U2 R F U B' L2 R' B2 U2 Fw'
z' y
[S, R' F R] // 8/5505
[U'D R' : [E', R2]] // 9/5514
[U' : [L E' L', U2]] // 9/5523
[S' : [U', R' E R]] // 10/5533
[S : [U, L' E L]] // 10/5543
[U, R' D' R] // 8/5551
[U' R' U, L] // 8/5559
U R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U' // 17/5576
[D : [R U' R' U R U' R', D]] // 17/5593

Solve 52 (10 algs), Scramble: B2 D' L2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 F' D2 U R' B' L2 R2 U' F' U2 R2 Uw2
z2 y'
[R U' : [R2', S]] // 8/5601
[U'D R' : [E, R2]] // 9/5610
[R U R' : [S, R2]] // 9/5619
[E' : [L' E L, U]] // 9/5628
[U : [S', L B' L']] // 10/5638
[RM U' : [M', U2]] // 9/5647
[R : [U2, R D' R']] // 9/5656
[R F' R' U : [R D R', U2]] // 15/5671
[D R U'D : [R' U R, D2]] // 15/5686
[U', R D R' D' R D R'] // 16/5702





Spoiler: Solves 53-60 (fourth 8pack of long term 32)



Solve 53 (11 algs), Scramble: U2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 L D' L R B' U2 B' D2 R' B R' F2 Rw2 Uw
y2
[E R U' R' : [E', R2]] // 11/5713
[M, R' U' R U] // 9/5722
[D' : [R F R', S']] // 10/5732
[U' : [R' E R, U']] // 9/5741
U' L' U' L' U L U L U L' // 10/5751
[R : [M', U R U']] // 9/5760
[R U R' : [S, R2]] // 9/5769
[U' : [U', R D R']] // 9/5778
[R F' R' U' : [R D R', U2]] // 15/5793
[R : [U', R D' R']] // 9/5802
U R' U R U' x' U L' U L U2 R U' R' U // 14/5816

Solve 54 (10 algs), Scramble: U2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 D' R' B' F' L' B2 F' D' B' D2 Rw2 Uw'
[R' E' : [R U' R', E']] // 11/5827
[l F : [F, l' S' l]] // 11/5838
[U' : [S, R' F2 R]] // 10/5848
[U, R S2 R'] // 8/5856
[L F' : [L2, E']] // 8/5864
[U', R' D' R] // 8/5872
[D : [R D' R', U']] // 10/5882
[D R' : [R' U R, D]] // 11/5893
[U R : [U2, R D' R']] // 11/5904
D' R UD R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R D' R' D // 20/5924

Solve 55 (11 algs), Scramble: U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 F R2 F2 U' L B D2 F U2 B' U' L R2 U2 Fw' Uw2
z y'
[R E R', U'] // 8/5932
[M' : [U R' U', M2]] // 9/5941
[U' : [L' E' L, U2]] // 9/5950
[U' L : [S', L2]] // 7/5957
[U' : [L E' L', U2]] // 9/5966
[R U R', D'] // 8/5974
[R' F : [D, R U R']] // 12/5986
[R U'D : [R' D R, U2]] [R UD : [R' D R, U2]] // 26/6012
[D2 : [R U R', D']] // 9/6021
[U' R' : [U', R' D R]] // 11/6032
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // 19-1/6050 (cancelled 1)

Solve 56 (11 algs), Scramble: D' L2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 U L2 U' L B2 D B' F' R' D2 B' L D Fw Uw
x'
[S U' R' : [E', R2]] // 9/6059
[M', U2] // 4/6063
[U' M U : [M', U2]] // 9/6072
[UD L : [E', L2]] // 9/6081
U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U' // 11/6092
[U L' : [E, L2]] // 7/6099
[E : [R E' R', U']] // 9/6108
[R' U'D' : [U', R' D R]] // 13/6121
[R : [R D R', U]] // 9/6130
[U R D' : [R' D R, U']] // 14/6144
[R' U : [R U' R', D]] // 12/6156

Solve 57 (11 algs), Scramble: R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U L B2 U B' U' F D2 R2 U' L Uw'
z2
[U' L F L : [S', L2]] // 11/6167
[UD L' : [E, L2]] // 9/6176
[R' F R, S'] // 8/6184
[U' : [L E' L', U2]] // 9/6193
[L U L', E'] // 8/6201
[R2 U' : [S, R2]] // 8/6209
[R' U : [D', R U' R']] // 12/6221
[R' D : [R' U R, D]] // 11/6232
[D' L' U : [U' L U L', F2]] // 12/6244
[R' D R D' R' D R, U'] // 16/6260
R D' R' U' R D R' D' R D R' U R D' R' D // 16/6276

Solve 58 (10 algs), Scramble: D2 R2 B D2 B L2 F' L2 F2 U' F' R' B' R D2 F R2 B L' Fw'
z' y
[U : [S', R' D' R]] // 10/6286
[M', U' L U] // 8/6294
[S' : [U, L E' L']] // 10/6304
[U' : [U', R E R']] // 9/6313
[R U' R : [E, R2]] // 9/6322
[UD R : [R D' R', U2]] // 13/6335
[R : [U', R D' R']] // 9/6344
[R U' R' : [R' D R, U2]] // 13/6357
[R' D R D' R' D R, U'] // 16/6373
[R : [R D R' D' R D R', U]] // 17/6389

Solve 59 (10 algs), Scramble: L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' U B2 L' R D' U2 B D' U B2 D2 Rw2 Uw
y2
[U, L' E L] // 8/6397
(D' M D' M')2 // 8/6405
[U' : [R' E R, U2]] // 9/6414
[u' R : [E, R2]] // 7/6421
[R2 F : [E, R2]] // 8/6429
[R2 U' : [S, R2]] // 8/6437
[R D' R' : [U', R' D R]] // 13/6450
[R : [U, R D R']] // 9/6459
[U' R' UD : [R D' R', U2]] // 15/6474
R U R' D R U' R' U R U' R' D' R U R' U' // 16/6490

Solve 60 (10->12 algs lol), Scramble: U2 R2 B L2 B D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' U' B' F' D L F' L2 B2 L' Uw2
z2 y'
[U : [R' E2 R, U2]] // 9/6499
[E' : [R' E R, U']] // 10/6509
[R F R', S'] // 8/6517
[E : [L E' L', U]] // 10/6527
[M', U' R' U] // 8/6535
[R U' R' U, M2] // 10/6545
R' F' r U R U' r' F (F' r U R' U' r' F R)2 // 24/6569 oops
[U'D : [R' U' R, D2]] // 11/6580
[R D R', U'] // 8/6588
[U', R' D R D' R' D R] // 16/6604



Some stats:
STPS: (6604 STM)/(1190 seconds) = 5.55 STPS
6604 STM --> ~110 moves/cube
Total alg count (without extra algs or floating): 623, so 10.38 algs/cube


----------



## Brest (Nov 13, 2019)

*Tymon Kolasiński* - 6.12 3x3 NR av5 - PST CFL Częstochowa 2019



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



L R2 F U' B D2 L2 R D' L' U2 L2 B U2 B2 R2 B'

z2 // inspection
D' R' D R D R' F R // cross
U L' U L2 U' L2' // 1st pair
U L U R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' r U R' U' r' R U R // OLL (cancelled)
R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total        5.32    47    8.83    51    9.59                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.08    27    8.77    29    9.42            F2L/Total    57.9%    57.4%    56.9%
LL            2.24    20    8.93    22    9.82            LL/Total    42.1%    42.6%    43.1%

Cross+1        1.60    14    8.75    14    8.75            Cross+1/F2L    51.9%    51.9%    48.3%
OLS            1.30    11    8.46    14    10.77            OLS/Total    24.4%    23.4%    27.5%
PLL            1.07    12    11.21    12    11.21            PLL/LL        47.8%    60.0%    54.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        1.51    3.81    43    11.29    44    11.55            Total    28.4%

F2L            0.87    2.21    25    11.31    25    11.31            F2L        28.2%
LL            0.64    1.60    18    11.25    19    11.88            LL        28.6%

Cross+1        0.40    1.20    13    10.83    13    10.83            Cross+1    25.0%
OLS            0.46    0.84    10    11.90    11    13.10            OLS        35.4%
PLL            0.10    0.97    12    12.37    12    12.37            PLL        9.3%
```









Spoiler: 2nd solve



B2 U' F2 D U' B' U' L2 F D B2 L R' B2 F2 U' R U

x' // inspection
r' U' F' R2 u L U D // cross
R' U R // 1st pair
U2 y' R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
u' R U' R' (U D) // 3rd pair
R' U R // 4th pair
U2 l' U' R r' U' L U R' F R // OLL(CP)
U' R' U R' U' R3 U' R' U R U R2' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total        5.92    51    8.61    52    8.78                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.57    28    7.84    28    7.84            F2L/Total    60.3%    54.9%    53.8%
LL            2.35    23    9.79    24    10.21            LL/Total    39.7%    45.1%    46.2%

Cross+1        2.04    11    5.39    11    5.39            Cross+1/F2L    57.1%    39.3%    39.3%
OLS            1.73    13    7.51    14    8.09            OLS/Total    29.2%    25.5%    26.9%
PLL            0.74    13    17.57    13    17.57            PLL/LL        31.5%    56.5%    54.2%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        1.14    4.78    47    9.83    47    9.83            Total    19.3%

F2L            0.46    3.11    27    8.68    26    8.36            F2L        12.9%
LL            0.68    1.67    20    11.98    21    12.57            LL        28.9%

Cross+1        0.20    1.84    11    5.98    11    5.98            Cross+1    9.8%
OLS            0.43    1.30    12    9.23    13    10.00            OLS        24.9%
PLL            0.07    0.67    12    17.91    12    17.91            PLL        9.5%
```









Spoiler: 3rd solve



U' F2 D2 F' U2 L' U B2 F' U2 F2 R' D R F2 D2 L2 R'

y x' // inspection
U2 R D R // Xcross
d R' F U' F' R // 2nd pair
d R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OLL
U R2' F R R' F R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total        5.66    56    9.89    57    10.07                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            2.64    26    9.85    26    9.85            F2L/Total    46.6%    46.4%    45.6%
LL            3.02    30    9.93    31    10.26            LL/Total    53.4%    53.6%    54.4%

Cross+1        0.77    4    5.19    4    5.19            Cross+1/F2L    29.2%    15.4%    15.4%
OLS            1.64    18    10.98    19    11.59            OLS/Total    29.0%    32.1%    33.3%
PLL            1.77    20    11.30    20    11.30            PLL/LL        58.6%    66.7%    64.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        2.02    3.64    50    13.74    51    14.01            Total    35.7%

F2L            1.07    1.57    23    14.65    23    14.65            F2L        40.5%
LL            0.95    2.07    27    13.04    28    13.53            LL        31.5%

Cross+1        0.33    0.44    4    9.09    4    9.09            Cross+1    42.9%
OLS            0.57    1.07    16    14.95    17    15.89            OLS        34.8%
PLL            0.40    1.37    19    13.87    19    13.87            PLL        22.6%
```









Spoiler: 4th solve



R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 B L U' B2 F R2 B L' D' R' U' R2

y x // inspection
U x' U' F R' D' R D // cross
y' R R' U' R R' U R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
d R' U R U' R U R' // 2nd pair
U L' U2 L d' L U L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' // 4th pair
F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
R2' F2 R U2 R U' R' R U' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total        7.57    67    8.85    69    9.11                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            4.00    38    9.50    40    10.00            F2L/Total    52.8%    56.7%    58.0%
LL            3.57    29    8.12    29    8.12            LL/Total    47.2%    43.3%    42.0%

Cross+1        2.23    18    8.07    20    8.97            Cross+1/F2L    55.8%    47.4%    50.0%
OLS            1.63    14    8.59    14    8.59            OLS/Total    21.5%    20.9%    20.3%
PLL            2.10    19    9.05    19    9.05            PLL/LL        58.8%    65.5%    65.5%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        2.20    5.37    57    10.61    58    10.80            Total    29.1%

F2L            1.30    2.70    29    10.74    30    11.11            F2L        32.5%
LL            0.90    2.67    28    10.49    28    10.49            LL        25.2%

Cross+1        0.90    1.33    12    9.02    13    9.77            Cross+1    40.4%
OLS            0.59    1.04    13    12.50    13    12.50            OLS        36.2%
PLL            0.30    1.80    19    10.56    19    10.56            PLL        14.3%
```









Spoiler: 5th solve



L2 D F2 D2 B2 R B2 L2 U B2 L' R' B R' B' F' D2 U' L

z2 // inspection
R' D' R D' R D // cross
L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U L d' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th pair
U F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLL
U U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total        6.77    63    9.31    65    9.60                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.93    36    9.16    37    9.41            F2L/Total    58.1%    57.1%    56.9%
LL            2.84    27    9.51    28    9.86            LL/Total    41.9%    42.9%    43.1%

Cross+1        1.50    13    8.67    13    8.67            Cross+1/F2L    38.2%    36.1%    35.1%
OLS            2.40    19    7.92    19    7.92            OLS/Total    35.5%    30.2%    29.2%
PLL            1.27    16    12.60    17    13.39            PLL/LL        44.7%    59.3%    60.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        1.57    5.20    58    11.15    59    11.35            Total    23.2%

F2L            0.43    3.50    34    9.71    35    10.00            F2L        10.9%
LL            1.14    1.70    24    14.12    24    14.12            LL        40.1%

Cross+1        0.20    1.30    13    10.00    13    10.00            Cross+1    13.3%
OLS            0.67    1.73    17    9.83    17    9.83            OLS        27.9%
PLL            0.47    0.80    15    18.75    15    18.75            PLL        37.0%
```









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)





```
Step        Time    STM        stps    ETM        etps
Total        6.12    56.7    9.26    58.0    9.48                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.38    30.0    8.88    30.3    8.97            F2L/Total    55.3%    52.9%    52.3%
LL            2.74    26.7    9.74    27.7    10.11            LL/Total    44.7%    47.1%    47.7%

Cross+1        1.44    9.3    6.50    9.3    6.50            Cross+1/F2L    42.5%    31.1%    30.8%
OLS            1.92    16.7    8.67    17.3    9.01            OLS/Total    31.4%    29.4%    29.9%
PLL            1.26    16.3    12.96    16.7    13.23            PLL/LL        46.0%    61.3%    60.2%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM        stps    ETM        trans %        Time
Total        1.58    4.54    51.7    11.38    52.3    11.53            Total    25.8%

F2L            0.65    2.73    28.0    10.27    28.0    10.27            F2L        19.3%
LL            0.92    1.81    23.7    13.05    24.3    13.42            LL        33.7%

Cross+1        0.24    1.19    9.3    7.82    9.3    7.82            Cross+1    16.9%
OLS            0.56    1.37    15.0    10.98    15.7    11.46            OLS        28.9%
PLL            0.31    0.95    15.3    16.20    15.3    16.20            PLL        24.9%
```






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)





```
Step        Time    STM        stps    ETM        etps
Total        6.25    56.8    9.09    58.8    9.41                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            3.44    31.0    9.00    32.0    9.29            F2L/Total    55.1%    54.6%    54.4%
LL            2.80    25.8    9.20    26.8    9.56            LL/Total    44.9%    45.4%    45.6%

Cross+1        1.63    12.0    7.37    12.4    7.62            Cross+1/F2L    47.3%    38.7%    38.8%
OLS            1.74    15.0    8.62    16.0    9.20            OLS/Total    27.8%    26.4%    27.2%
PLL            1.39    16.0    11.51    16.2    11.65            PLL/LL        49.6%    62.0%    60.4%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM        stps    ETM        trans %        Time
Total        1.69    4.56    51.0    11.18    51.8    11.36            Total    27.0%

F2L            0.83    2.62    27.6    10.54    27.8    10.62            F2L        24.0%
LL            0.86    1.94    23.4    12.05    24.0    12.36            LL        30.7%

Cross+1        0.41    1.22    10.6    8.67    10.8    8.84            Cross+1    24.9%
OLS            0.54    1.20    13.6    11.37    14.2    11.87            OLS        31.3%
PLL            0.27    1.12    15.4    13.73    15.4    13.73            PLL        19.3%
```






Spoiler: Best from each field





```
Step        Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total        5.32    47    9.89    51    10.07

F2L            2.64    26    9.85    26    10.00
LL            2.24    20    9.93    22    10.26

Cross+1        0.77    4    8.75    4    8.97
OLS            1.30    11    10.98    14    11.59
PLL            0.74    12    17.57    12    17.57
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total        1.14    3.64    43    13.74    44    14.01

F2L            0.43    1.57    23    14.65    23    14.65
LL            0.64    1.60    18    14.12    19    14.12

Cross+1        0.20    0.44    4    10.83    4    10.83
OLS            0.43    0.84    10    14.95    11    15.89
PLL            0.07    0.67    12    18.75    12    18.75
```


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 14, 2019)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - Melbourne Cube Days 2019 - 555 Final - 42.88 OcR average



Spoiler: (43.97)



/* Scramble */
L2 Lw2 B' L' Bw Dw B' F' L' R U2 D2 Rw' F R' Rw D2 Fw R' F Dw' L2 F' R' Bw2 Dw' L B2 L F' L F Rw' Fw' B2 U Bw Lw2 Rw' Dw' R U' Lw R2 U Dw2 F' R2 L2 Uw2 Dw L2 R F2 B U Rw' Bw L2 B'

/* Solve */
x // inspection

// centres
U r U' r U 3r U' 3r' U' l' F u' U2' x' u // green
x' U' F2 r' F' r U l' U' l F' z x' U' r l u' R2 u // blue
x' U2' 3r U l2' U' 3r2 F U' 3l' U x' r' // yellow
U' 3l' U2 3l // 2/3 red
U r' U' r U r U' x' F' // 2/3 white
r U r' U r U r2' // red
U r U' r' U' r U' r' // white, orange

// first eight edges
x' R u2' // blue-yellow
y' U R U' R' z2 U' R U' R' d R' F R F' R U' R' d' // red-yellow
U R U' R' u R' F R F' R U' R' u' R' U' R d' // white-orange
U2' R U' R' y' R' F R F' R U' R' u d // orange-green
U y' R' U R z2 y' R' U R u // red-green
U' R U' R' y' U R U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R 3U // white-red
R U' R' u R' U R d' 3u' U' R' U R 3U // green-white
R U' R' (z2' y') d // blue-white
U R U' R' u' d2 // realign slices

// last four edges
z x2' 3R U2 3R' // yellow-green pair
x2' z' 3u' R U R' F R' F' R (x' y') 3r // green-yellow
U2' 3R U2 3R' // red-blue
3r' U' R' U R' F R F' l // yellow-orange, orange-blue

// 333 stage
U' 4l x' D F U R U' R D' // orange cross
F' U F U R U R' // first slot
y2' D U R' U R D' // second slot
U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 F' // third slot
U' R U2' R' U R U R' // last slot
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' (R2' x) D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net



Spoiler: as executed



x // inspection

// centres
U r U' r U 3r U' 3r' U' l' F u' U' U' x' u // green
(x' y') U U' y U' F r r' F r' F' r U l' U' l F' z x' U' r l u' R2 u // blue
x' U' U' 3r U l2' U' 3r2 x (U x') U' 3l' U x' r' // yellow
U' 3l' U U 3l // 2/3 red
U r' U' r U r U' x' F' // 2/3 white
r U r' U r U r2' // red
U r U' r' U' r U' r' // white, orange

// first eight edges
(z x') (x z') x' U' U R u' u' // blue-yellow
y' U R U' R' (z x') (x z) U' R U' R' d R' F R F' R U' R' d' // red-yellow
U R U' R' u R' F R F' R U' R' u' R' U' R U' d' // white-orange
U' R U' R' y' R' F R F' R U' R' u d // orange-green
U y' R' U R (z x') (x z) U' 4d R' U R u // red-green
U' R U' R' y' U R U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u' 3u // white-red
(x z') (z x') R U' R' u R' U R d' 3u' U' R' U R u' 3u // green-white
R U' R' (z' x' z') d // blue-white
U R U' R' u' d2 // realign slices

// last four edges
(z x') x' 3r r' U2 r 3r' // yellow-green pair
x' x' l' y' 4l U R' F R' F' R (x' y') 3r // green-yellow
U' U' 3r r' U2 l' 3l // red-blue
x' x 3r' U' R' U R' F R F' l // yellow-orange, orange-blue

// 333 stage
U' 4l x' D F U R U' R D' // orange cross
U' U 4b' R 4b U R U R' // first slot
y' y' D U R' U R D' // second slot
U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 F' // third slot
U' R U' U' R' U R U R' // last slot
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' (R2' x) D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: stats





```
Step	Time	ETM	ETPS	STM	STPS
F2C	6.60	41	6.21	30	4.55
L4C	6.60	44	6.67	38	5.76
F8E	16.87	120	7.11	98	5.81
L4E	5.93	38	6.40	25	4.21
F2L	5.93	44	7.42	38	6.40
LL	1.80	19	10.56	19	10.56
					
Start	0.12	0	0.00	0	0.00
Centres	13.20	85	6.44	68	5.15
Edges	22.80	158	6.93	123	5.39
333	7.73	63	8.15	57	7.37
Stop	0.12	0	0.00	0	0.00
					
Total	43.97	306	6.96	248	5.64
```









Spoiler: 43.71



/* Scramble */
Fw2 B' Rw2 U' Fw L' Rw' U Uw Lw Bw' D' Lw' U Bw2 R' Fw' Dw2 L R' Bw' U' F2 Lw' B' U2 Bw2 R2 Dw2 F U2 Dw' Rw Dw' Bw' U2 Fw' L D Fw2 R' F' Rw' Uw' R' F2 Lw2 L Rw2 U Rw2 R2 B Fw F L' Fw' Dw F D'

/* Solve */
x y' // inspection

// centres
U' x' r U r' U' (r z) U' 3r' U2' 3l' (R2 x') (u' z) // red
r U r' y r U' r' U' r U' r' y r' F' r y U r U' r' L' u y' r U2 3l' // orange
y' U 3r' x' U' r2' D r2 x' U 3l' U 3l (l2 x) // yellow
3l' U' x' 3l D 3l' U' 3l' U2 3l2 r U 3R U' 3r U2' 3r2' // green
F2 U2' r U2' r' U' r U2' r' // white, blue

// first eight edges
U' R' 3d R' U' R 3U // white-blue
R U' R' y' u z2 y2 R U' R' 2-3u' // blue-red
y' R' U R u d // blue-yellow
U2' F R' F' R 3U' // orange-blue
U' R U' R' (z2 y) U' y' U2' R' U R 3U // green-red
U' R U' R' 2U' F R' F' R u d' // green-yellow
R U' R' z2 y 2U R U' R' 3u' // white-red
U' R U' R' z2 u R' F R F' R U' R' u' d // white-green
R U R' 3u' u2 // realign slices

// last four edges
z x2' 3r U' R' U 4l' U R U' l' // orange-yellow
y' x' R' U R d R U' R' d' // orange-green
x y' r U2 r2 U2' r' U2 r U2' r' U2' r2 U2' r // white-orange, yellow-red

// 333 stage
x' U' R' F R D2 R' // yellow cross
y' U2 R U R' U R U' R' // first slot
y2' U R' F U F' R // second slot
U' R' F R F' R U' R' // third slot
4d' U' R U R' U R' F R F' // last slot
U2' F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // OLL
D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: as executed



x y' // inspection

// centres
U' x' r U r' U' (r z) U' 3r' U' U' 3l' (R2 x') (u' z) // red
r U r' y r U' r' U' r U' r' y r' F' r y U r U' r' L' u y' r U2 3l' // orange
y' U 3r' x' U' (r2' x) F x' r2 x' U 3l' U 3l (l2 x) // yellow
3l' U' x' 3l D 3l' U' 3l' U U 3l2 r U r' 3r U' 3r U' U' 3r2' // green
F2 U' U' r U' U' r' U' r U' U' r' // white, blue

// first eight edges
U' R' 3d R' U' R u' 3u // white-blue
R U' R' y' u (z x') z y R U' R' 3u' // blue-red
4d R' U R u d // blue-yellow
U' U' f f' F R' F' R u 3u' // orange-blue
U' R U' R' (z x' z) U' (z x' z) (z x' z) U' y' U' R' U R u' 3u // green-red
U' R U' R' u' U F R' F' R u d' // green-yellow
R U' R' (z x') x' (z y') u U' R U' R' 3u' // white-red
U' R U' R' (z x') (x z) u R' F R F' R U' R' u' d // white-green
R U R' 3u' u2 // realign slices

// last four edges
(z x') x' 3r U' R' U 4l' U R U' l' // orange-yellow
y' x' R' U R d R U' R' d' // orange-green
x (y' x) 3l U2 x (r2 x') U2' r' U2 r U2' r' U2' r2 U2' r // white-orange, yellow-red

// 333 stage
x' U' R' F R D2 R' // yellow cross
U y' U R U R' U R U' R' // first slot
y' 4d R' F U F' R // second slot
U' R' F R F' R U' R' // third slot
4d' U' R U R' U R' F R F' // last slot
U' U' F U R U R' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // OLL
D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' // PLL
y y /* fix corner twist */

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: stats





```
Step	Time	ETM	ETPS	STM	STPS
F2C	5.83	40	6.86	34	5.83
L4C	7.73	47	6.08	35	4.53
F8E	15.90	97	6.10	72	4.53
L4E	5.23	37	7.07	30	5.73
F2L	4.53	42	9.26	38	8.38
LL	4.27	34	7.97	27	6.33
					
Start	0.09	0	0.00	0	0.00
Centres	13.57	87	6.41	69	5.09
Edges	21.13	134	6.34	102	4.83
333	8.80	76	8.64	65	7.39
Stop	0.12	0	0.00	0	0.00
					
Total	43.71	297	6.79	236	5.40
```









Spoiler: 43.26



/* Scramble */
Uw2 L' Lw D' L' Bw2 B2 Rw' Lw2 L2 D' F' Uw2 Rw2 B2 D' Rw2 F' Fw Dw2 R2 Dw Uw2 Lw Dw R' D Dw' U2 F2 Rw2 Lw2 Fw Rw2 D2 Bw Dw Bw Rw' U' R2 Lw2 D' U' F' R Uw' L2 Uw R' Dw2 B' Uw2 D Rw' D' Fw R' Bw' Uw'

/* Solve */
// inspection

// centres
3r' U' r' F r2 z' U F' r U' r // yellow
x B' U r' U r 4d' 3l' U 3l U2' F r U' r' x' D' U2' x 2U2 r U2' (r' z) // white
x r' U r x U 3r' U' 3r x U r2 U' r2' // green
3r U' 3r' F U' r' U' r U 3r U' 3r' // 2/3 orange
F r U r' U' r U r' U' r U // 2/3 blue
x' U r' U' r2 U2' r2' // orange
U' r U' r' U' r U2' r' // blue, red

// first eight edges
R' u' R U R' F R' F' R 3U' // orange-green
R U' R' z2' U' F R' F' R u' // yellow-green
R U' R' y R U' R' u' U' R U R' 3u2' U' R' U R u // white-orange
U R U' R' 3U // green-white
U R U' R' x2' y' U' R U' R' d R U R' F R' F' R 3U' // blue-red
R U' R' U' R' U R 3u // red-green
U2' R U' R' x2' u R U' R' u y' R' U R d' // white-blue
U' y' R' U R x2' d' R U R' F R' F' R U' d' // yellow-red
R U' R' u d2 // realign slices

// last four edges
R' U R 2-3u' R U' R' 3u // blue-orange
L U' L' 3d R U' R' u' // yellow-blue, orange-yellow, red-white

// 333 stage
x' R' F U R2 D' y R D // white cross
y U R U' R' L' U' L // first slot
y U R U' R' U R U R' // second slot
U2' R' U R U' R' U R // third slot
U y' U R U' R' U R U' R' // last slot
R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U D' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U2' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: as executed



// inspection

// centres
3r' U' r' F r2 z' U F' r U' r // yellow
x B' U r' U r 4d' 3l' U 3l U' U' F r U' r' x' D' U' U' x u U 2U U U r r' r U' U' (r' z) // white
x r' U r x U 3r' U' 3r x U r2 U' r2' // green
3r U' 3r' F U' r' U' r l' l U 3r U' 3r' // 2/3 orange
F r U r' U' r U r' U' r U // 2/3 blue
x' r' r U r' U' r2 U' U' r2' // orange
U' r U' r' U' r U' U' r' // blue, red

// first eight edges
R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u 3u' // orange-green
R U' R' z2' U' F R' F' R u' // yellow-green
R U' R' y R U' R' u' (z x') (x z') U' R U R' 3u' 3u' U' R' U R u // white-orange
U R U' R' u' 3u // green-white
U R U' R' (z x') (y x') y' U' R U' R' d R U R' F R' F' R u 3u' // blue-red
R U' R' U' R' U R 3u // red-green
U' U' R U' R' (z x' y) x' u R U' R' u y' R' U R d' // white-blue
U' y' R' U 4l x' d' R U R' F R' F' R U' d' // yellow-red
R U' R' u d2 // realign slices

// last four edges
R' U R 3u' U R U' R' 3u // blue-orange
L U' L' 3d R U' R' u' // yellow-blue, orange-yellow, red-white

// 333 stage
x x2' R' F (z x') (x z') U R2 D' y R D // white cross
y U R U' R' L' U' L // first slot
y U R U' R' U R U R' // second slot
U' U' R' U R U' R' U R // third slot
U y' U R U' R' U R U' R' // last slot
R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U D' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: stats





```
Step	Time	ETM	ETPS	STM	STPS
F2C	6.53	43	6.58	30	4.59
L4C	8.30	58	6.99	48	5.78
F8E	15.20	115	7.57	98	6.45
L4E	2.73	17	6.22	16	5.85
F2L	7.00	48	6.86	39	5.57
LL	3.33	28	8.40	26	7.80
					
Start	0.05	0	0.00	0	0.00
Centres	14.83	101	6.81	78	5.26
Edges	17.93	132	7.36	114	6.36
333	10.33	76	7.35	65	6.29
Stop	0.12	0	0.00	0	0.00
					
Total	43.26	309	7.14	257	5.94
```









Spoiler: 41.66



*This reconstruction is missing the start of F8E, as the cube was not visible through the table. As such, the stats do not include F8E, and the scrambled state shown on alg.cubing.net will not match the one in the WCA database.*
/* Scramble */
Rw L' Lw2 U' Dw' R' Uw' D2 Fw R2 Lw' Fw' L B2 R2 Fw F' U2 L' Fw F' Bw2 B2 Dw' Rw2 Dw L2 Fw2 B2 Dw2 L2 Fw2 R U Dw' R' Rw2 F' Dw2 Uw F' Rw' D Lw2 F Lw2 D' Lw Uw' D Fw L Lw R' Uw' B2 Rw2 U' Lw Rw2

/* Solve */
x' y2 // inspection

// centres
U r' U r l' U x U r' F r l' U l r // blue
r U' r' U 3r U2' l' y U r' F r y' U' F r U' r' (x' y') F 3r' u' R2 u // green
r x U' 3r' U' (3r2 x') U l' (U' x) F2 r U' r U' r' U' r2 // orange
F' 3r U' 3r' U r' F r U2' r U r' // white
x' r' F r F' U' 3l' U2 3l U' r U' r' U r U' r' // red, yellow

// first eight edges
??? // white-red, yellow-blue, orange-green, blue-orange, green-red
R U R' F R' F' R 3U' // white-blue
R U' R' x2' d U' R U' R' u // green-white, red-blue
y' R U' R' y' R U' R' u R U R' F R' F' R u' // orange-white (not preserved)
3u d // realign slices

// last four edges
R U R' F R' F' U R F R' F' R 3u' R U R' 3u // orange-white
u' R U R' F R' F' R u // yellow-green
y' R2' 3u' R U R' F R' F' R 3u // yellow-orange, red-yellow

// 333 stage
4l 4u' U R B' U R' F R D2 // yellow cross
R' U' R U' R' U' R // first slot
y' D R U R' U' D' // second slot
R U' R' y R U R' // third slot
y' R U' R' // EO
y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // last slot
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' (U' D) // PLL


// View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: as executed



x' y2 // inspection

// centres
U r' U r l' U x U r' F r l' U l r // blue
r U' r' U 3r U' U' l' y U r' F r y' U' F r U' r' (x' y') F l' (b' x') R2 u // green
r x U' 3r' U' (3r2 x') U l' (U' x) F F r U' r U' r' U' r2 // orange
F' 3r U' 3r' U r' F r U' U' r U r' // white
x' r' F r F' U' 3l' U U 3l U' r U' r' U r U' r' // red, yellow

// first eight edges
x' U (z x') x' (z y') u' d U R U' R' z2'
??? // white-red, yellow-blue, orange-green, blue-orange, green-red
R U R' F R' F' R u 3u' // white-blue
R U' R' (z x') x' z d U' R U' R' u // green-white, red-blue
y' R U' R' y' R U' R' u R U R' F R' F' R u' // orange-white (not preserved)
3u d // realign slices

// last four edges
R U R' F R' F' U R F R' F' R 3u' R U R' 3u // orange-white
u' R U R' F R' F' R u // yellow-green
y' R2' 3u' R U R' F R' F' R 3u // yellow-orange, red-yellow

// 333 stage
4l 4u' U R B' U 4l' U 4l (D2 x') // yellow cross
x R' U' R U' R' R R' U' R // first slot
y' D R U R' U' D' // second slot
R U' R' y R U R' // third slot
y' R U' R' // EO
y' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // last slot
U' R U R' U R U' U' R' // OLL
R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' (U' D) // PLL


// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: stats





```
Step	Time	ETM	ETPS	STM	STPS
F2C	7.20	40	5.56	35	4.86
L4C	6.70	49	7.31	44	6.57
F8E	13.73	?	?	?	?
L4E	4.67	37	7.93	36	7.71
F2L	6.10	47	7.70	39	6.39
LL	3.07	24	7.83	22	7.17
					
Start	0.07	0	0.00	0	0.00
Centres	13.90	89	6.40	79	5.68
Edges	18.40	?	?	?	?
333	9.17	71	7.75	61	6.65
Stop	0.13	0	0.00	0	0.00
					
Total	41.66	?	?	?	?
```









Spoiler: (41.65)



/* Scramble */
L2 U' R' D' Fw' R' B' Uw2 Bw2 F2 Rw' Bw2 B2 Dw L' F' R B2 Dw2 D' L' Lw2 D2 Rw2 R2 Fw' U Lw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw2 R2 Rw2 F D' B' D' Lw2 D Rw' Lw2 Fw' Uw2 B' Uw' D' Fw' R' Lw2 Bw' Fw2 Uw R2 F' U L Dw' L F2 Fw2

/* Solve */
z y // inspection

// centres
(u x') F U' 3l' U2' r U r' 3r' // white
F' U r U' r' y U2 r U r' U' r U r' (x' y) U' 3r U2' (3r' z) r U2' (r' z) // yellow
x U' r B U l' x U r' U' r U' r' U' F r2 // blue
x' r U 3l' r U' r' U r U' r' U' // 2/3 orange, 2/3 green
x' U2' r U2' r' U 3l2' U2 3l2 // orange
U r U2' r' // green, red

// first eight edges
x' U2' R2' F R u // red-yellow
U y' R U' R' F R' F' R d R' U' R u // yellow-green
U F R' F' R u 3u // red-green
R U' R' z2 y U F R' F' R 3u // white-orange pair
R U' R' y R U' R' u // blue-red
y' 4d R' U R u // orange-white
U2 R U' R' x2' u2 R U R' F R' F' R u' d // white-green
U R U' R' (x2' y') u' R U R' F R' F' R 2-3u U' R U' R' u // blue-orange
y' U R U' R' u' d2 // orange-green

// last four edges
U' y' R U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R u // yellow-orange
(z x') U2 (3r' z') R U R' F R' F' R // yellow-blue
y' R U R' F R' F' R 3u // white-red, white-blue

// 333 stage
z U (z x') 4d R2 D2 R' // white cross
U2 D R U R' D' // first slot
y U2' R' U' R // second slot
y' U2' R' U' R // third slot
U' y' R' U' R // last slot
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: as executed



z y // inspection

// centres
(u x') F U' 3l' U' U' r U r' 3r' // white
F' U r U' r' y U U r U r' U' r U r' (x' y) U' 3r U' U' (3r' z) r U' r' r U' (r' z) // yellow
x U' r B U l' x U r' U' r U' r' U' F r2 // blue
x' r U 3l' r U' r' U r U' r' U' // 2/3 orange, 2/3 green
x' U' U' r U' U' r' U 3l2' U U 3l2 // orange
U r U' U' r' // green, red

// first eight edges
x' U' U' R2' F R u // red-yellow
U y' R U' R' F R' F' R d R' U' R u // yellow-green
U R R' F R' F' R u 3u // red-green
R U' R' (z x') (z y') y U F R' F' R 3u // white-orange pair
R U' R' y R U' R' u // blue-red
y' 4d R' U R u // orange-white
U U R U' R' (z x' y) x' u u R U R' F R' F' R u' d // white-green
U R U' R' (x2' y') u' R U R' F R' F' R U' 3u U' R U' R' u // blue-orange
y' U R U' R' u' d2 // orange-green

// last four edges
U' y' R U' R' u' R U R' F R' F' R (z x') r // yellow-orange
U2 (3r' z') R U R' F R' F' R // yellow-blue
y' r r' R U R' F R' R R' F' R 3u // white-red, white-blue

// 333 stage
z U (z x') 4d R2 D2 R' // white cross
U U x' x D R U R' D' // first slot
y U' U' R' U' R // second slot
y' U' U' R' U' R // third slot
U' y' R' U' R // last slot
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: stats





```
Step	Time	ETM	ETPS	STM	STPS
F2C	5.83	37	6.34	29	4.97
L4C	7.03	45	6.40	37	5.26
F8E	15.20	101	6.64	83	5.46
L4E	5.20	37	7.12	30	5.77
F2L	5.27	33	6.27	23	4.37
LL	2.87	27	9.42	27	9.42
					
Start	0.11	0	0.00	0	0.00
Centres	12.87	82	6.37	66	5.13
Edges	20.40	138	6.76	113	5.54
333	8.13	60	7.38	50	6.15
Stop	0.14	0	0.00	0	0.00
					
Total	41.65	280	6.72	229	5.50
```







--------
Notes:
The times for the steps are frame-counted. The "start" and "stop" steps refer to the delay between starting the timer and starting the solve proper, and the delay between finishing the solve and stopping the timer. These are estimates obtained by frame-counting; due to motion blur, they are likely not very accurate and you should treat them as having ±0.05 uncertainty. The "F2L" step includes the cross, not just the four pairs.

The physical corner twist in the second solve isn't counted as a move in ETM. The STM move count mostly does not cancel/simplify moves between steps. I used my personal judgment here; note that the STM move counts may differ from what is shown on alg.cubing.net as I count Uw Dw' and such as one move rather than two.

The statistics tables probably will look messed up. Copy and paste the text to your text editor or spreadsheet application of choice to make it look better. (elastic tabs where)

The reconstruction for the fourth solve is missing the start of F8E because the cube is under the table for a few seconds. It will be very difficult (but not "impossible") to reverse engineer the missing moves. I may do this at a later date if I decide I really hate myself.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 14, 2019)

Reconstruction of my 2x2 PB(using LBL)



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: F R U2 F' R2 F' R U R' U

B U' R' U' R' // 1st Layer

U2 F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL

U // AUF



2.94 Seconds, 17 Moves STM, ~5.78 STPS


----------



## ProStar (Dec 25, 2019)

I broke my 2x2 PB like 5 times today, so I deleted my older posts.



Spoiler: Reconstruction



z y' // Inspection
U' R U R' // 1st Layer
// OLL Skip
// PLL Skip
U' // AUF



1.15 Seconds, 5 Moves STM, ~4.34 TPS


----------



## Brest (Dec 27, 2019)

*Tymon Kolasiński* - 5.24 3x3 single



Spoiler: Video










F2 D U R2 U' F' R2 D U2 R U B F2 R' U' F2 L' D'

x y // inspection
D' r R' y L' U' R2 // Xcross
U' L' U L2 U L' // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
L U2 L' // 4th pair
U U' U' F U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R' // OLL(CP)
U' R' U R' U' R3 U' R' U R U R2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total        5.24    48    9.16    50    9.54                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            2.99    22    7.36    24    8.03            F2L/Total    57.1%    45.8%    48.0%
LL            2.25    26    11.56    26    11.56            LL/Total    42.9%    54.2%    52.0%

Cross+1        1.20    5    4.17    6    5.00            Cross+1/F2L    40.1%    22.7%    25.0%
OLS            1.56    16    10.26    16    10.26            OLS/Total    29.8%    33.3%    32.0%
PLL            0.92    13    14.13    13    14.13            PLL/LL        40.9%    50.0%    50.0%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        1.69    3.55    42    11.83    42    11.83            Total    32.3%

F2L            0.80    2.19    20    9.13    21    9.59            F2L        26.8%
LL            0.89    1.36    22    16.18    21    15.44            LL        39.6%

Cross+1        0.24    0.96    5    5.21    6    6.25            Cross+1    20.0%
OLS            0.56    1.00    14    14.00    13    13.00            OLS        35.9%
PLL            0.24    0.68    12    17.65    12    17.65            PLL        26.1%
```


----------



## Stewy (Jan 4, 2020)

*Jeremy Smith* - 9:07.83 10x10 Single



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Reconstruction



// centers
U2' 4r' 3r U' y x' 3l' 4l z U 3r' z' x U' x' U2' U 5r 4r' U' 5r' U 5r x' x U' 4r' U 4r U' 6r' 2r U' y 5r' 4r U' x' 5r 4r' U3' x' U' 4l2' x z U2' x' 2r z' 2r U' y 4r' 3r U' x' 4r 3r' 6r' 5r U2' x U' 2r U' x' U 6r' 5r z U' 2l' z' x U' x' U' x2' 4r' U' x' 4l2' x' y U' x U' x' 5r 4r' U 5r' 4r U 4r U' x' 4r' U x 4l 5l' x 4l U' 6r' x' z U' x' 4r' 3r U2' x 6r2' 5r2 z' x' 3l 4l' x' z 4r' 4r 5r' 4r U2' x' 3l' 4l U' x' x U' x' U3' 7l 4r 3r' x' z x' 3r 2r' U' y U' x U' 7r' U2' x' 6r 5r2' 4r U 7r' 6r z 8r' 3r U' y U' x 3l 4l' 3r 2r' U' x' U' 5r' 4r U 5r 4r' x U' x2' 2l 3l' x' U' U 4r2' 3r2 6r2' 5r2 x z x' 3r 2r' x' U' 3l' U' 7r U' x' U 7r U' 3l' U 2l U' 8r' z U2' 6r' 3r U 2r' 2r U2' 5r' 4r U' 3r' 3r 2r' z U2' 2l 3l' z' U2' 6r' U2' 4r' 3r x 3r' 3r 2r' U2' x' x 2r x' 2l 3l' U x' 3r' 2r x' U' x' U2' 8l z' x U' x' U x 5r' 4r U' 5r 4r' U2' 2r'
// blue
U' x' U' U x 5r' 4r 4l U' 6r' 5r 4r' x U' x' z 5r x' U2' 6r U' 8r2' 7r2 x 2l 3l' x' U' x' x U' x2' x U 2r U' x' U 4r' x U 2l2' U2' x' 4r' 3r x U' x' 4r 3r' x3' y U' 5r 4r' U' 5r' 4r y' U2' x U' 5r 4r' U' x' 4r U' 7r2' 6r2 y x2 U' x' U' 5r U2' 5r' z x U' x' F U2' x' 6r' 5r 6r 5r' U' U 4r U 4r' U x U' U 6l U' x2 4r' x U' x2' 4l 5l' U' x 5r' 4r U' x2' 2l2' x U' x2' U2' 5r2' 4r2 U' 4l 5l' U x' 6r' 5r z' x U' x' U 6r U' 6r' x U 4l U 4l' z U' x' U 3r U2' 3r' z' x U' x' U2' 6r' 5r U' 2l 4r' 3r U' x' 5r' 5r U3' 5r2' 4r2 y' x 3r U2' 7l' 3r' U 3r U' y U2' x U2 x2' 3r 2r' U3' x' 4r 3r' 2r' U' x' U2' 6r2' 5r2 y x U2' 2l' U2' 8r U' x' z' U2' x' 3l 4l' 4r' 3r U' 2r' x' 5r' 4r 8r U2' 6r' 5r z U2' 3r U2' 3r' z' x' x U' 4r 3r' U2' x' 2l 3l' x' 4l' 5l U' 3l' 4l U2' x' 5r' 4r x' U' 8r' z y U' 2r U2' 2r'
// green
z' x 8r' U' x2 x' 6r U' 6r' x' U2' x' U' x 6r' 5r U x2' 2r2 U2' x' 4r' 4r U2' x' U2' x U' x' 6r 4r' U' 6r' 4r x2 7r2' 6r2 x2' 6r2 x U2' 5r 4r' U 5r' 4r U U2' 4r U 4r' U' x' U' 6r' 5r U x U x' 4r U 4r2' 3r2 U' x' x 5r' 4r U' 5r2' 4r2 U' x 4r' 4r x' U2' 6l' U' 4r 3l' 4l U x' 3l 4l' U' x 6r' 5r U 6r 5r' 7r' U' 7r U 4l U' 4l' 3r' 2r x' 5r U' 5r' U' x U 3l 3l' 4l U' 4l' 8l' U' x' U 3r U2' x' 3r' 2r U' x 2r' U 2r U' x2' x2 5r2' 4r2 3l2' 4l2 U' 3l2' 4l2 5r2' 4r2 U' x2' U3' x2 3l2' 4l2 U' 3l2' 4l2 2l' 3l U' x' U' x 3r' U' 3r 2r' U' x' R x' 2r x2 5r2' 4r2 U' 5r2' 4r2 U' 4r2' 3r2 U 4r2' 3r2 3r' 2r U' U2 2l U2' 8r' 3l' U' 3l U 5r 4r' U' 5r' 4r U' x' U' 6r U' 6r' U x U' x' 4r 3r' U' x' 4r' 3r 2l' x 2r' U' x U' 4r' 3r 3l U 3l' x' 4r 3r' x U 4r' 3r U 4r 3r' 3r 2r' U 3r' 2r U2' x U' x' 2r U' x 2r2'
// red
U' x' 5r' 5r U 4r U' 4r' x U' x' x U U' x2' U2' x2 7r2' 6r2 U2' 7r2' 6r2 U' x' 6r U2' 6r' x' x U3' x' 4r U' 6l' x 3r' U' 3r U' x' U2' x' 4r' 4r x 4r' U' 4r U' 2l' U 2l x' 5r U' 5r' U' x U x' 4r2' 3r2 U' 4r2' 3r2 U' 4l 5l' U' 4l' 5l x U3' x' 5r 4r' U 5r' 4r 3r2' 2r2 U2' 3r2' 2r2 U' x U' x' 4r 3r' U 4r' 3r 2r2' U2' x 2r2' U 6r' U' 6r x' U' 5r2' 4r2 U 5r2' 4r2 x 5r' 5r x' U4' U U3' 2l' U' 2l U x U 7r' U' 3l U x U' x' 4r 3r' 2r U' 2r' x 4r' 3r x' 3r' 3r U2' x2 U' 3l2' U2' 3l2' x2' 3l' 3l U2' 7l' U' 3r 5r' 4r U x' 5r 4r' U' x 2l' 3l U 2l 3l' U2' 2r U2' 2r' x' 3l' U' 3l x x' U2' 2l 3l' U' 2l' 3l x 3l' U' 3l x' U 5r 3r' U' 5r' 3r 2l2' 3l2 U2' 2l2' 3l2 U' 6r U' 6r' U' F 4l 5l' U' 6r' 5r U' x U x' 4r 3r' U' 4r' 3r U' x 2l' U' 2l x' 2l 3l' 3r 2r' U' 3r' 2r U' U 2l' 3l U' x U' x' 2r U 8l2' U2' x' 2r
// white
U' x' 3r' 3r U x 4r' U 4r x' 4l 6l' U' 6r' 4r U2' 2l 4l' U2' 2l' 3l 3l' 4l U' 5r 4r' U' 5r' 4r U2 3r 2r' U' 3r' 2r U x U2' 4r' 3r U2' x' 4r 3r' U 6r 6r' 5r U' 5r' U3' 5r U' 5r' U 5r U' 5r' U' 4l 5l' U2' 6r' 5r U2' 5r U' 5r' 5r 4r' U' 5r' 4r U2' 4r 3r' U 4r' 3r 3r 2r' U 3r' 2r U 2r U' 2r' U2' 3r 2r' U' 3r' 2r U' 5r 4r' U2' 5r' 4r U' U 4r 2r' U 4r' 3r 3r' 2r 4r 3r' U 4r' 3r U 4r 3r' U2' 4r' 3r U' U 3r 2r' U' 3r' 2r U 2r U 2r' U' 3r 2r' U' 5r 3r' U' 3r' 2r U 5r' 4r 4r' 3r U 3r 2r' U' 4r 3r' U 3r' 2r U' 4r' 3r U' 3r 2r' U' L' L 2l' U 3r' 2r U' 2l 2r U' 2r' U' U 2r U2' 2r' U' 2r U' 4r 3r' U 2r' U' 4r' 3r U' 2r U 3r 2r' U' 2r' U 3r' 2r2 U' 4l 5l' U 2r' U'
// orange/yellow
z' U' U' R U' R' y' U R U' R' z' x2' 5r 4r' 4l' 5l z U' R U R' U' x' y x' 2l' 3l z' U' U' R U R' U' y' R U' R' U' z' x' 3l' 4l x' 2l2' 3l2 2l' // YB
x' z' U' y' R U R' U' y' R U' R' x' y x' 3r 2r' z' U' y' R U' R' U' L' U2' L z' 3r2' 2r2 y' x R U R' x' y 2l2' x' 3l 4l' 5l 6l' z' U' U' R U' R' 2u L' U' L x U' L U L' x' z' 4l' 5l // WB
x z R R' U y L' U' L z' x 3r2' 2r2 x2' 5r' 4r x' z U' U' L' U2' L2' U2 L' x y' x 8l x' 4r2' 3r 4r 4r' 3r z' U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' z' 4r' 3r z' U' x' y z' U' x' y z' U' x' y z' U' y' y L' U' L x' y z' 2u // RG
U' R U' R' U' z' x' z' U' z' x' z y' U' y L' U2' L z' x x' 6r2' 5r2 x' 2r x' 3r' 2r z U2' U y L' U' L z' x 2l' 3l z U' R U' R' z' 3l' 4l 5r' 4r z' U' U L' U' L 2d // OB
U y L' U' L z' x 2r' x' 5r' 4r 2r' x' z' U' x y' 8r' 4r 3r' z U y L' U' L z' x' x' 4l 5l' x' 5r' 4r 3r' z U2' R U' R2' U R z' 3r' 2r 3l2' 4l2 x2' y x' U' L' U' L x U' L U L' x' z' 2l 3l' // WG
z R U' R' U' y z' x 5r 4r' x' z U' L' U' L x U' L U L' x' 2u' 2d' U2' y L' U2' L x y' 2l' 3l // OG
z U' y' U' y L' U' L z' x' 4l' 5l x' 2r' x' 3r 2r' // YG
z U' R U' R' z' 7r' z U' z' 2l2' 4r2' 3r2 z L' U' L x U' L U L' y' x 2l' 3l 2l' x' 4r 3r' // YO
z U' R U2' R' z' x' 2l' x' 4r' 3r x2' 5r2' 4r 3r 4r 3r' x' z L' U' L x U' L U L' x' z' 3r' 2r // WO
5r' z L' U' L x U' L U L' x' z' x' 2l 3l' 2l z L' U' L x U' L U L' x' z' x' 6r' 5r 2l2' z L' U' L x U' L U L' y' 2l' 4l 5l' x' z L' U' L x U' L U L' x' z' 2l 4l' 5l z L' R U2' D2' L R' z' 5r2' 4r2 4r' 3r' 4r' 3r z L' R U2' L R' z' z L' R U2' L R' z' 4r2' 3r2 z L' R U2' L R' z' 5r2' // WR
x x' 5r' 5r U2' x' 5l2' x' z L' U' L x U' L U L' x' z' x' 5l2' x' U2' 6r 5r' 2r z y L' U' L x U' L U L' y' 6r' 5r 2r' // YR/RB
// edges
z' U y' R U2' R' x' z' x' U' y L F' L' // cross
U L 2u' U' 2u U' L2' U' L // 1st pair
y U2' R U' R' U y R U' R' // 2nd pair
L U L' U L 2u' 2u U' L2' // 3rd pair
U L U' L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' 6l 6l' 5l 5r U2' x U2' x' 5r U2' 5r' U2' 5r U2' x U2' 5r U2' 5r' x' U2' 5l' 5r' // OParity
U' L U L' U L U2' L' // OLL(CP)
U L U L' U L' U' L L U' L' U L' U L U2' // EPLL
// 3x3x3

View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## ProStar (Jan 10, 2020)

Reconstruction of my new 3x3 PB



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 D F2 B D B' L U' F U B F

y' // Inspection

R U L2 U' L' U' F2 D2 // Cross

y L F' L' F // 1st Pair

y U2 R U' R' // 2nd Pair

U R' U R // 3rd Pair

U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th Pair

U2 F R U' R' U R U R2 F' r U R U' r' // OLLCP-A

U M2' U M U2 M' U M2' // EPLL

U' // AUF



13.88 Seconds, 52 Moves STM, ~3.74 TPS


----------



## LucJar56 (Jan 10, 2020)

3x3 PB with ZZ Method

13.25 seconds

Scramble: R2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 U F2 D' U2 B' L D B L' B2 D F2 L' U2



Spoiler: reconstruction



z2
U F2 L2 F' D L'D // EOLine (7/7)
L2 R U2 R' L U' L' // Left Square (7/14)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U R // Right Square (10/24)
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L // Left Block (8/32)
U' R U' R' U R U R' // Right Block (8/40)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // ZBLL (8/48)



48 HTM


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

Stewy said:


> *Jeremy Smith* - 9:07.83 10x10 Single
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you deserve more respect for the recon


----------



## Brest (Jan 11, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> you deserve more respect for the recon


Yes, but also: https://redd.it/en2jta


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jan 12, 2020)

*Max Park* - 9.42 OH WR average (Berkeley Summer 2018)


Spoiler: Notes



This isn't a new record. Since I couldn't find any reconstructions, I decided to reconstruct the solves myself. (Even though I'm a bit late.)
This is my first reconstruction (that wasn't one of my solves), so it might not be 100% accurate.
I'm also sorry that I didn't use the normal format for moves and tps, though I promise I'll do next time.
For solve 2, I wasn't able to see which moves he did for PLL, so I used an F-perm from one of his older solves.
I also wasn't able to reconstruct solve 3 because you couldn't see the cube in the beginning. So if someone reconstructs it, I'll add it to this post for completeness' sake.





Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Original reconstruction






Spoiler: Solve 1 (9.43)



Scramble: R' U' D2 B U2 B2 R2 D F R' B2 R2 F R2 F R2 F' R2
y2 // inspection
D R' D L y U' z D R z' R' D2 R' U R // XXCross (12 STM, 15 ETM), 2.49s
U z U R U' // 3rd pair (4 STM, 5 ETM), 0.88s
R2 x' D R2 z' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair (8 STM, 10 ETM), 1.49s
U R U2 R' x R' U z D R' z' R x' z R2 z' R' // OLL (11 STM, 17 ETM), 2.10s
U2 R2 u' R U' R z R D' r D2 x' U R' U' // PLL (13 STM, 15 ETM), 2.47s
// 9.43s, 5.09 STPS, 6.68 ETPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 (11.32)



Scramble: B2 D L U B2 L2 U2 D2 R' B R2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 F B D2
x' y2 // inspection
D R2 U2 x' D z U' z D z' U // XCross (7 STM, 11 ETM), 2.26
D R' D' z' R' U R // 2nd pair (6 STM, 7 ETM), 0.83
U z' x z R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair (8 STM, 11 ETM), 1.26
U2 z x' D R D' z' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair (8 STM, 11 ETM), 1.23
U R' U' R' x y d R U' x' U R // OLL (9 STM, 12 ETM), 1.20
U z D' R' F' D R z' R' U' z D' F D2 R' z' R' U' R U R' U R U2 // PLL (20 STM, 24 ETM), 4.54
// 11.32s, 5.12 STPS, 6.89 ETPS

Since the camera went out of focus near the end of the solve, I wasn't able to see the PLL, so the F-perm here is taken from one of his other OH solves.





Spoiler: Solve 4 (8.69)



Scramble: D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 L' F D U' B F2 D' R2 B U'
z // inspection
r' R2 y U' z U2 D2 z' u' U' // XCross (7 STM, 10 ETM), 2.24
x y R' D R z' R' // 2nd pair (4 STM, 7 ETM), 0.76
z R2 x' U' R' // 3rd pair (3 STM, 5 ETM), 1.14
D U R z' R' // 4th pair (4 STM, 5 ETM), 0.43
U' z R' D R D' z' U' z D' F D2 R D' z' U' z x' D' // OLL (13 STM, 19 ETM), 2.17
z' U2 R' U z U' R2 D R' z' R' U2 z D U // PLL (11 STM, 15 ETM), 1.95
// 8.69s, 4.83 STPS, 7.25 ETPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 (10.02)



Scramble: F2 U R2 F2 U2 B' L' F' L' R2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 R'
x' // inspection
R' u L' D2 // Cross (4 STM, 4 ETM), 1.40
R' y U' z F R' D R D' // 1st pair (7 STM, 9 ETM), 1.30
R' x D R' z' U' R' z D' R' D // 2nd pair (8 STM, 11 ETM), 1.07
x' z' R' U2 R U' z R' z' R' U2 R // 3rd pair (8 STM, 12 ETM), 1.43
U z x' D R' D' // 4th pair (4 STM, 6 ETM), 0.54
R d R d' D R z' R' U' r U' z d' // OLL (11 STM, 13 ETM), 1.46
U R' D z' U2 z U' R U D' z' U' R U2 z U' R D' R' // PLL (15 STM, 19 ETM), 2.82
// 10.02s, 5.69 STPS, 7.49 ETPS








Spoiler: Improved reconstruction






Spoiler: Solve 1: 9.43



R' U' D2 B U2 B2 R2 D F R' B2 R2 F R2 F R2 F' R2

y2 // Inspection
D R' D L y ( U' z ) D R z' R' D D z ( D' z' ) U R // XXCross
z R U R U' // 3rd pair
R R x' D R R ( z' R' ) U' U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U' U' R' z y' z' R' U z D R' z' R x' z R R z' R' // OLL
U' U' R R u' R U' R z R D' r D D x D R' D' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.43576.04727.64F2L4.86285.76336.79LL4.57296.35398.53Cross+12.49135.22166.43OLS3.59246.69339.19PLL2.47166.48187.29









Spoiler: Solve 2: 11.32



B2 D L U B2 L2 U2 D2 R' B R2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 F B D2

x' y2 // Inspection
D R' R' U' ( U' x' ) D z U' z D z' U // XCross
D R' D' z' R' U R // 2nd pair
U z' x z R' U' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' U' z x' D R D' z' U' U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R' x y d R U' x' U R // OLL
U z D' R' F' D R z' R' U' z D' F D D R' z' R' U' R U R' U R U' U' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.32655.74827.24F2L5.58346.09447.89LL5.74315.40386.62Cross+12.2693.98125.31OLS2.43197.822510.29PLL4.54224.85265.73









Spoiler: Solve 4: 8.69



D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 L' F D U' B F2 D' R2 B U'

z // Inspection
r' R R y U' z U' U' D D z' u' U' // XCross
x y R' D R z' R' // 2nd pair
z R R x' U' R' // 3rd pair
D U R z' R' // 4th pair
U' z R' D R D' z' U' z D' F D D R D' z' U' z x' D' // OLL
z' U' U' R' U z U' R R D R' z' R' U' U' z D U // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.69505.75697.94F2L4.57224.81316.78LL4.12286.80389.22Cross+12.24104.46135.80OLS2.60186.92259.62PLL1.95147.18189.23









Spoiler: Solve 5: 10.02



F2 U R2 F2 U2 B' L' F' L' R2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 R'

x' // Inspection
R' u L' D D // Cross
R' y U' z F R' D R D' // 1st pair
R' x D R' z' U' R' z D' R' D // 2nd pair
x' z' R' U' U' R U' z R' z' R' U' U' R // 3rd pair
U z x' D R' D' // 4th pair
R d R d' D R z' R' U' r U' z d' // OLL
U R' D z' U2 z U' R U D' z' U' R U2 z U' R D' R' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.02605.99777.68F2L5.74345.92457.84LL4.28266.07327.48Cross+12.70124.44145.19OLS2.00157.50199.50PLL2.82155.32196.74









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Mean (4/4)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.86585.88757.61F2L5.19305.78387.32LL4.68285.98377.91Cross+12.42114.55145.79OLS2.66197.14269.77PLL2.94175.78206.80






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.69505.75697.94F2L4.57224.81316.78LL4.12286.80389.22Cross+12.24104.46135.80OLS2.00157.50199.50PLL1.95147.18189.23


----------



## ProStar (Jan 15, 2020)

First sub-1 on 2x2!



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: F2 R U' F R F R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2

z2 y2 // Inspection

R U R' // 1st Layer

// OLL Skip

// PLL Skip

U // AUF





0.866 Seconds, 4 Moves STM, ~4.61 TPS


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 25, 2020)

Crazy new Square-1 PB single today!
Scramble: (-5,-3)/ (2,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-5)/ (2,-2)

Solution: Z2 (Inspection)
(4,1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / Cube-shape
(1, 3) / (0, 3) / CO
(0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / EO
(3, 4) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / CP
(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -6) EP

Solve was a 10.27, I average around 18 right now.


----------



## Brest (Feb 5, 2020)

*Michael George* - 10.83 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video










D2 U2 L' R' D2 L' F D L2 B D' B L B' L F2 R' B D2

y x2 // inspection
r (D U') R' U2 x' D2' // cross
U U R' U2 R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U' y' R U R' U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stats





```
Step        Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps
Total        10.93    61    5.58    66    6.04                %        Time    STM        ETM

F2L            7.24    36    4.97    40    5.52            F2L/Total    66.2%    59.0%    60.6%
LL            3.69    25    6.78    26    7.05            LL/Total    33.8%    41.0%    39.4%

Cross+1        3.52    13    3.69    15    4.26            Cross+1/F2L    48.6%    36.1%    37.5%
OLS            3.36    17    5.06    19    5.65            OLS/Total    30.7%    27.9%    28.8%
PLL            1.60    15    9.37    15    9.37            PLL/LL        43.4%    60.0%    57.7%
```


```
Burst TPS
Step        trans    Time    STM    stps    ETM    etps        trans %        Time
Total        3.89    7.04    54    7.67    56    7.95            Total    35.6%

F2L            2.44    4.80    32    6.67    33    6.88            F2L        33.7%
LL            1.45    2.24    22    9.82    23    10.27            LL        39.3%

Cross+1        0.92    2.60    12    4.62    13    5.00            Cross+1    26.1%
OLS            1.48    1.88    15    7.98    16    8.51            OLS        44.0%
PLL            0.60    1.00    14    14.00    14    14.00            PLL        37.5%
```


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 28, 2020)

*Joseph Tudor* - 9.93 Official 3x3 ZZ average - Doncaster Open 2020



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Original reconstruction






Spoiler: 1st solve



y' x2 // inspection
B L' D' l' U' L2' l D' L' // EOCross (2.50s)
R U' (R' L) U' L' // 1st pair (1.43s)
U' R U' R' U R U R' U' R // 2nd pair (1.04s)
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair (1.10s)
U R' U2 R2 U R2' U R // 4th pair (0.90s)
U' R' U2' R U2' R' U R U' L U' R' U L' U R // ZBLL (2.73s)


StepTimeETMetpsTotal9.70565.77EOCross2.5093.604 Pairs4.47316.94ZBLL2.73165.86






Spoiler: 2nd solve



x2 // inspection
L' R' U R F' R U2 L' F2 D' // EOCross (2.57s)
U L' U' L L U L' R U' U' R' // 1st pair (2.23s)
U L L' U' R' U' R U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair (2.27s)
U' U' R' U R L' U L // 3rd pair (0.90s)
U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair (1.03s)
U' U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U' // ZBLL (1.87s)


StepTimeETMetpsTotal10.87645.89EOCross2.57103.894 Pairs6.43426.53ZBLL1.87126.42






Spoiler: 3rd solve



x2 y2 // inspection
U B L D' R2' F R' D' B2 L2' U' R' U R' D2 // EOCross (3.66s)
U' R U2 L' U2 x' l' // 1st pair (1.70s)
U L U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair (1.23s)
U L' U' R' U r // 3rd pair (0.73s)
x' U R U' R' U' R U2' R' U' R // 4th pair (0.97s)
U' R' U2' R U R' U R // ZBLL (2.27s)


StepTimeETMetpsTotal10.56535.02EOCross3.66154.104 Pairs4.63306.48ZBLL2.2783.52






Spoiler: 4th solve



y2 x' // inspection
L' l U x U' r' R' D L2' R U R2 U R' U' L U // EOCross+1 (2.66s)
L2' U L U' L' U L R' U2 // 2nd pair (1.13s)
R2 U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair (0.70s)
U2 L U2 L2' U' L2 U' L' // 4th pair (1.70s)
U U F R2' U' R U2 R U R' U R' U R2' F' U2 // ZBLL (3.20s)


StepTimeETMetpsTotal9.39576.07EOCross+12.66176.393 Pairs3.53246.80ZBLL3.20165.00






Spoiler: 5th solve



y // inspection
D x' D x' D2 U' R' F r x' R2 D R2' U' L2' // EOCross (2.50s)
L U L' R U2' R' // 1st pair (1.20s)
L' U L // 2nd pair (0.34s)
U L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair (1.16s)
U' U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair (1.07s)
U R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL (0.93s)
R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' (U D') R2 U' R2' D R2 U2' // PLL (2.33s)


StepTimeETMetpsTotal9.53697.24EOCross2.50156.004 Pairs3.77307.96OCLL0.9388.60PLL2.33166.87









Spoiler: Improved reconstruction






Spoiler: Solve 1: 9.70



R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 D F D L2 U R B R2 F2 L U'

y' x2 // Inspection
B L' D' l' U' L2' l D' L' // EOCross
R U' ( R' L ) U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U2 R2 U R2' U R // 4th pair
U' R' U2' R U2' R' U R U' L U' R' U L' U R // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.70575.88565.77F2L6.97415.88405.74LL2.73165.86165.86EOCross2.5093.6093.60OLS3.63246.61246.61









Spoiler: Solve 2: 10.87



D2 L2 D' R' D' B2 R' U2 F D2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D' B2 U'

x2 // Inspection
L' R' U R F' R U2 L' F2 D' // EOCross
U L' U' L L U L' R U' U' R' // 1st pair
U L L' U' R' U' R U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' U' R' U R L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.87645.89645.89F2L9.00525.78525.78LL1.87126.42126.42EOCross2.57103.89103.89OLS2.90206.90206.90









Spoiler: Solve 3: 10.56



F' L2 B' R2 B2 D2 B' F2 U2 L2 U2 L' F' R' B D B2 L2 D' F

x2 y2 // Inspection
U B L D' R2' F R' D' B2 L2' U' R' U R' D2 // EOCross
U' R U2 L' U2 x' l' // 1st pair
U L U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
U L' U' R' U r // 3rd pair
x' U R U' R' U' R U2' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R' U2' R U R' U R // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.56514.83535.02F2L8.29435.19455.43LL2.2783.5283.52EOCross3.66154.10154.10OLS3.24185.56195.86









Spoiler: Solve 4: 9.39



B2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' L D B L' F' D L' B' D U' R'

y2 x' // Inspection
L' l U x U' r' R' D L2' R U R2 // EOCross
U R' U' L U L2' // 1st pair
U L U' L' U L R' U2' R2 // 2nd pair
U2' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U2 L U2 L2' U' L2 U' L' // 4th pair
U U F R2' U' R U2 R U R' U R' U R2' F' U2 // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.39565.96576.07F2L6.30406.35416.51LL3.09165.18165.18EOCross2.27114.85125.29OLS4.79245.01245.01









Spoiler: Solve 5: 9.53



U R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L U2 F' D2 L2 U' R D B' F' L

y // Inspection
D x' D x' D2 U' R' F r x' R2 D R2' U' L2' // EOCross
L U L' R U2' R' // 1st pair
L' U L // 2nd pair
U L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' ( U D' ) R2 U' R2' D R2 U2' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.53677.03697.24F2L6.27426.70457.18LL3.26257.67247.36EOCross2.50124.80156.00OLS2.002110.502110.50PLL2.33177.30166.87









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (3/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.93585.84595.94F2L7.18425.85435.99LL2.75165.81165.81EOCross2.89124.16134.50OLS2.96217.10217.10PLL2.33177.30166.87






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.01595.89605.99F2L7.37445.98456.11LL2.64155.67155.67EOCross2.70114.07124.45OLS3.31216.34226.64PLL2.33177.30166.87






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.39565.96576.07F2L6.27426.70457.18LL1.87126.42126.42EOCross2.27114.85125.29OLS2.002110.502110.50PLL2.33177.30166.87


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 28, 2020)

Got this a little while ago. I was annoyed that it wasn't a PB, with such an insanely low movecount. (PB is 5.81)

U' L2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B U' R U' B2 L2 R U' L2

x2 // Inspection
R' F y U R2 U' R2' D2 // XCross
U L' U L // 2nd Pair
y' U' L' U L // 3rd Pair
y U R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U' R B' R' B // 4th Pair
U // Last Layer

30 moves/7.37s = 4.07 TPS


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 31, 2020)

5. (9.48) B' D' R2 D2 F U2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 D F2 L U L' R D'

x2 // inspection
D' R' D' L y' U2 L2 // cross
R' U2 R U2 L U L' // 1st pair
R' U' R y U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL

Solve 1 :

11.59 L2 D2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 B2 F2 U R' B F2 D B2 R U2 R B

x y2 // inspection
D L' R' F // cross
y U R U' R' L' U L // 1st pair
U' R' U R y U R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
(F R U R' U' F') (F R U' R' U R U R' F') // OLL 


Solve 2 :

11.42
R B2 U2 L U2 L D2 R' D2 L B U L' D F' R' D R' D F'

R' B' R' D' L2 // cross
y' R U R2 U' R // 1st pair
y' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U y' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 y' (R U R' U')2 R U R' // 4th pair
U' (R U R' U R U2 R') (F R U' R' U R U R' F') // OLL

my tips is DO NOT CANCEL move in an OLL algrithm which is actually a combination of 2 OLL algorithm. some of them can be cancelled and some of them cannot be cancelled. 

if you do sexy move + sledgehammer in solve 1 u will get Y perm

if you cancel 2 OLL algorithm in solve 2 (which is actually a combination of sune + sexy move + sledgehammer), you will also get Y perm


----------



## Hjerpower (Apr 5, 2020)

I just got a pb single for OH (18.50) and I want to reconstruct it. however, I can't remember what I exactly did in the solve. scramble is U' F2 B2 D L F' L2 D R' U F2 R2 F D2 R2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2. I did yellow cross and it started by solving the yellow-green edge and the solve ended with inserting the green-orange f2l pair and getting a last layer skip. This is probably a lot to ask but any help would be appreciated!
Edit: the last few moves went like U' R U' R' (AUF)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 5, 2020)

Do you know what colors your first F2L pair was?


----------



## Hjerpower (Apr 5, 2020)

not entirely sure of that but i have a strong feeling it was green-red or red-blue


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 5, 2020)

hmmm I found a solution that gives a PLL skip but I can't find one that is LL skip.


----------



## Hjerpower (Apr 5, 2020)

okay, maybe i had antisune as my OLL and just didnt notice because i usually finish F2l around 14-16


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 5, 2020)

dang, I must have tried 100 different solutions and didn't get an LL skip or an antisune PLL skip. It's harder when I don;t know what your solving style is


----------



## Hjerpower (Apr 5, 2020)

sorry about that, my f2l solutions are sub-par and I don't even know how I did my cross. my best guess is to build cross a few ways, and do blue-red, green-red, and blue-orange and the last pair should be built


----------



## brododragon (Apr 5, 2020)

Kind of off topic, but I bet HARCS/JARCS could be optimized and tweaked for taking a few specifications/possibilities and reconstructing solves based on it.


----------



## mista (Apr 6, 2020)

I got nice 6.92 single (with 7.95 TPS) using CFOP.

*Scramble: *F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D B2 U' L2 B2 U R F' U' F' L F2 L2 D R2 _(Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-06)_

x2 // inspection
R D U R' F2 D2 // Cross (6/6)
U' L' U L // 1st pair (4/10)
U' R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair (7/17)
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair (8/25)
U R' U' R U2 R' U' R // F2L (8/33)
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLLCP (9/42)
U' R' U R' U' R3 U' R' U R U R2' // EPLL (12/54)
U' // AUF (1/55)


----------



## ProStar (Apr 6, 2020)

mista said:


> I got nice 6.92 single (with 7.95 TPS) using CFOP.
> 
> *Scramble: *F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D B2 U' L2 B2 U R F' U' F' L F2 L2 D R2 _(Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-06)_
> 
> ...



What's with that U-perm?


----------



## Brest (Apr 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What's with that U-perm?


A majority of the fastest solvers use the R3 variant, saves a regrip.


----------



## mista (Apr 6, 2020)

Yes, I like this Uperm variant so much. It is easy to fingertrick this one and do not mess it up. Here you have another fancy algs with R3:
R2' U R U R' U' R3 U' R' U R' (Lucas Etter)


----------



## TheCube4226 (Apr 7, 2020)

7.30 3x3 single on my first day back to practicing in several months. I'm barely sub-11 when warmed up so this is pretty solid for me. Totally should've been sub-7 and a PB but I locked up at the beginning of my J perm. Was able to find better solution afterwards but I'm still somewhat content with this one. I'm sure there are ways to have done a Cross +3 instead of the Cross +2 like I did but I haven't tried finding any yet. anyway, here it is.
Scramble:
U' R D R2 D' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D F2 U F R' D' R U2
Reconstruction:
z2 // Inspection
U' L U L' (D2 U2) F2 // Cross +2
U' R U2 R' U2' L' U' L // F2L 3
F' U F // F2L 4
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
U' (R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2' R L) U // PLL (Ja)

39 moves, 7.30sec = 5.34 TPS


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 7, 2020)

TheCube4226 said:


> 7.30 3x3 single on my first day back to practicing in several months. I'm barely sub-11 when warmed up so this is pretty solid for me. Totally should've been sub-7 and a PB but I locked up at the beginning of my J perm. Was able to find better solution afterwards but I'm still somewhat content with this one. I'm sure there are ways to have done a Cross +3 instead of the Cross +2 like I did but I haven't tried finding any yet. anyway, here it is.
> Scramble:
> U' R D R2 D' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D F2 U F R' D' R U2
> Reconstruction:
> ...


nice scramble, I got a 6.63.

My solution was
x2 y D F' D // XX-Cross
R' U2 R U2 R' U R // 3rd Pair
U' R U' R' u y' U R' U' R // 4th Pair
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U // PLL
6.63 TPS


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 7, 2020)

TheCube4226 said:


> Scramble:
> U' R D R2 D' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D F2 U F R' D' R U2


My solution was

x2 y// Inspection
D F' D // XXCross
R' U2 R U2' R' U R // F2L3
U' y M U' R' F R U M' // ZBLS
U R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' U2' // ZBLL

7.10 because of slow recognition on the last two steps


----------



## Brest (Apr 7, 2020)

TheCube4226 said:


> U' R D R2 D' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D F2 U F R' D' R U2


x2 y
D F' D
R' U2 R U R' U2 R
d' L' U' L2 F' L' F
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' r' F r

x2 y
D R' F' R D2 R' U R D'
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R
y x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 8, 2020)

5. (11.12) U B2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 D' F U' B2 R D2 B' U B' D2 U'

y D R' L2 U' F2 
y2 (U' D') R U R' D 
y' U' R' U R L' U' L 
R U R' y U R U R' 
y' U R U' R' U R U R' 
U' F R U' R' U R U R' F' 
U


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 8, 2020)

9.88 : U2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L' B2 U B' D2 U' L2 B U

x x' z2 // Inspection
U F' L F L' D' R2 B' y F' R U R' F2 // XCross
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'// Second Pair
y' R U' R' U F' U F // Third Pair / Free Pair
L U L' y' U L' U' L // Fourth Pair
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

It was an XX-Cross.

60 HTM, 65 QTM, 60 STM, 66 ETM.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 12, 2020)

11.95
B L2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 B F U2 R D' F2 L2 B2 R' D' L U'

z y2 // inspection
U (R' L) B' R' F2 R // x-cross
y R U' R' y R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U R' F R F' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL
U // AUF

reconstruction of casual solving, not speedsolve

D L B D2 F U F R' U2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2

z // inspection
D F' R' U L2 // cross
U' R U' R' y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U R' U2 R y U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2 U' (R' F R F')3 // 4th pair (i dont know Feliks Zemdegs zeroing technique, so i just did sladgehammer 3 times to force oll skip)
U2 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL
U' // AUF


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 12, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> D L B D2 F U F R' U2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2
> 
> z // inspection
> D F' R' U L2 // cross
> ...


At this point you could do

U L2 U2 L2' U' L2 U' L2' U' // TTLL


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 16, 2020)

got more oll skip today

5. (11.21) D L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U' R2 F D2 L' D' F' R' U' F2 L' D'

x' y' // inspection
R F U L' L' F' // cross
y' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U R U' R' L U L' // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U R y U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> got more oll skip today
> 
> 5. (11.21) D L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U' R2 F D2 L' D' F' R' U' F2 L' D'
> 
> ...


Wait for L' L'? Also, I'm not good with rotations, what cross color?


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Wait for L' L'? Also, I'm not good with rotations, what cross color?


x' means rotating the cube to above what you are now, y' means rotating to the left side.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Wait for L' L'? Also, I'm not good with rotations, what cross color?


xyz follow RUF, so x' means do an R' with the whole cube


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 18, 2020)

5. (11.68) R2 F2 L D B2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U F2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' L D

y2 // inspection
L' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // cross
x2 y' U R' U' R y U' R U R' // 1st pair
y2 U R' U' R y U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2// PLL
U // AUF

i actually use Ub perm to make cross, but with cancellation of first move.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 18, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> i actually use Ub perm to make cross, but with cancellation of first move.


Isn't that wildly inefficient?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Isn't that wildly inefficient?


It is but the execution would be sub-1 cross, and the problem of doing cross on top would be mitigated since most of the cube would be preserved so it would be easy to look into 1 or 2 pairs during inspection


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 18, 2020)

this is not special solve, but see the ZBLL

5. (13.76) B2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 R2 L' D F' D L2 D2 F R' F'

x
R D' L D' R' // cross
y U R U R' y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U2 R' U' R y U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U2 R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2 U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // wrong alg again

// but ....

L' U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R U2 R' U2 L2 U2 // ZBLL !!!

the zbll i use is actually edge parity alg from 5x5 which is

l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 l2


----------



## Llewelys (Apr 18, 2020)

I know this isn't a solve critique thread, but I couldn't help myself.
Bottom line is: _*NEVER ROTATE TWICE FOR AN F2L PAIR, DON'T BE AFRAID OF LU-GEN SOLUTIONS*_



> 5. (11.68) R2 F2 L D B2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U F2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' L D
> 
> y2 // inspection
> L' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // cross
> ...



*Cross:* LUR-gen algs are not that fast (though not the worst), and because of the L' and the blue cross piece that will go up, pieces are going to move anyway.
So there's really no excuse for not doing cross on bottom, especially when the cross is that easy.
z2 y U' R2' F U' B2'

*F2L 1:* No need to rotate and rotate back, just do U2' (R' F R F') U2' R U R'.
Even if you did y' U R' U' R, at least rotate again so that you solve the pair in the back.

*F2L 2:* You can solve this pair in the front with U' M' U' r' F R L' U L, but a better solution would be to solve it in the back with U2 L' U' L U y L U' L'
Please never solve a pair with a y2 and a y ...

*F2L 3:* OK

*F2L 4:* No need to be afraid to use L moves, you can solve this case with either (L' U' L U) L' U2 L U L' U' L or (L' U L U) L' U' L U2' L' U L



> 5. (13.76) B2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 R2 L' D F' D L2 D2 F R' F'
> 
> x
> R D' L D' R' // cross
> ...



*Cross:* OK

*F2L 1:* you can solve this rotationless with f R f' L' U2 L
If you want to solve it with rotations to fill a back slot, you can save two moves by doing y R U R' y R' U2' R

*F2L 2:* no need to rotate and rotate back, you can pair it from this angle with U' L' U' L U2' L' U L

*F2L 3:* OK

*F2L 4:* Why do a y2 rotation when you can directly solve this case in the back: U' L U2 L' U' L U L'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 18, 2020)

im pretty sure this is last, i will post next recons when i really have good and lucky solve

12.41
D' B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 U' B2 U B R' F' R D' U2 L2 F2 D' B'

x' z2 // inspection
L2 F' U' R2 U' L2 // cross
U' R' U' R2 U R' // 1st pair
y R U R' U' y R' U' R //2nd pair
y' R' U R2 U2 R2 U R // 3rd pair (i know that this is really bad F2L)
U' F R' F' R // 4th pair
U' F R U' R' U R U R' F' // OLL


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 18, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> L' U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R U2 R' U2 L2 U2 // ZBLL !!!


r U' r U2' R' F R U2' r2' F is a much better alg for that case


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 21, 2020)

B U F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U F2 U2 R' D L2 D2 L F' D2 L' D

x2 y' D R2 U2 R F L F' // XCross
U R U R' U' y L U L' // 2nd Pair
F U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd Pair
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' U' F' // 4th Pair + EO (OLL skip accidental)
U2' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL

48 moves/8.81s = 5.45 TPS

I'm kinda spamming the forums with F<RU>F' stuff but this was a real solve (and a good one too) so I think it's worth posting another 

EDIT: A completely unrelated reconstruction of my second-best single ever that I got in the same session


----------



## mista (Apr 22, 2020)

Scramble: L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D F' R' B L2 B F R D F

x2 y
R2 D R' D // Cross (4/4)
y R' U R U' R U R' U' y' L' U' L // first two pairs (11/15)
U' R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair (6/21)
R U' R' U' R U R' U' // 4th pair (8/29)
U2 R U B' U' R' U R B R' // OLL (10/39)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL (15/54)

54 moves / 7.28 s = 7.42 TPS

Not a good solution but quite nice TPS.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 23, 2020)

this solve is unique for me
because when i solved cross, all bottom corners are solved
so its like LBL, lol

5. 14.28 B2 L2 U F2 D U2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 D' L' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F D2

z y' // inspetion
L B' U' R2 F // cross


----------



## brododragon (Apr 23, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> this solve is unique for me
> because when i solved cross, all bottom corners are solved
> so its like LBL, lol
> 
> ...


Oof move-count is going to suffer.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 23, 2020)

This is a little late, it happened a month or so ago.

New PB single!
6.346
scramble: F2 U' D2 R' B' U' R B L2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 D F2 B2 D' F2
Inspection: x2 y
cross: R F D' R' D R D2
F2L 1: U L U' L'
F2l 2: R' U R U' y R U R'
F2l 3: L' U L2 U L'
F2l 4: y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: SKIP!
AUF: U

37 moves,
5.83 TPS.

huh they merged together for some reason. This is a new solve that happened earlier today.

5.755 +2 failed 3x3 PB

Scramble: F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' L B D' B U' F2 U2 F U2

z2 y // inspection

R2 D' L' F2 // x-cross

R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair

U2 L' U L U' y' R U' R' // 3rd pair

U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair

U2 x' R U R' D R U' R' D' // ZBLL

F' // AF?F fail

36 moves, 6.26 TPS

oh and I also filmed it, sorry I had the mic turned off.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 24, 2020)

3x3 beginner method. 25.03

luckily i got mirrored F U R U' R' F' 
and Ab perm


----------



## RedstoneTim (Apr 26, 2020)

*Simon Kalhofer *- 11.86 Official 3x3 One-Handed ZZ average - Frankfurt Cube Days 2020



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Original reconstruction






Spoiler: 1st Solve



z x // Inspection 
z' R' z U' R' U R (x' z) R' D // EOLine 
R R U' R U' U' R' U' R U R' // Right Square 
z U' R U R' U R U' R U R' U' // Left Square 
R' U' R U R' U' R' U // Left Pair 
z' U' U' R' U' U' R U R' U2' R // Right Pair 
U U' U' U' U' R' U' R U R' U R U' z (U z') U' R' U z U' R (D z') U // ZBLL


StepTimeSTMSTPSQTMQTPSETMETPSTotal10.91686.23696.32756.87Left Block2.04167.864823.585225.55Right Block2.84207.05217.40238.11F2L7.07182.54182.54212.97LL3.84215.47328.34348.86EOLine2.2073.1873.18104.54Right Square1.60116.87116.87116.87Left Square1.30118.45118.45129.22Left Pair0.73810.90810.90810.90Right Pair1.23108.10118.91118.91ZBLL3.84215.47215.47235.99






Spoiler: 2nd Solve



y' z' // Inspection 
z' F D z (D z') R U' U' z' F' // EOLine 
z R R U' U' z U' U' U' R U R (R z') L' R U' R' // Right Square 
z R' U R R U' R R U U R' U' z' // Left Square 
U R' U' U' R U R' U' R // Right Pair 
z R' U' R U R U' R U R' U' R' U // Left Pair 
z' U' U U' R R U R' U' R' U' R U' U' R' (U' z) D D R' D D R' // ZBLL 


StepTimeSTMSTPSQTMQTPSETMETPSTotal12.30756.10756.10846.83Left Block3.50144.005415.416217.70Right Block3.40247.05216.17226.46F2L8.83222.49222.49273.06LL3.47216.05339.513510.09EOLine1.9373.6473.64105.19Right Square2.54155.92155.92176.70Left Square1.77116.22116.22137.35Right Pair0.87910.37910.37910.37Left Pair1.74126.92126.92137.49ZBLL3.47216.05216.05226.34






Spoiler: 3rd Solve



x z' // Inspection 
D (z' U') F D r R D // EOLine 
z U' z' L' R U' R U R // Right Square 
z U R' U' U' R U // Left Square 
R U R U' R' U (R z') L' // Left Pair 
R U R' U R U' R' // Right Pair 
U U U' U R' U' U' R L U' U' R' U' U' R U' U' z U' R z' R' U R // ZBLL  


EOLine2.3073.0473.0473.04Right Square1.2775.5275.5297.10Left Square1.1365.2965.2976.17Left Pair0.77810.42810.42810.42Right Pair0.9377.4977.4977.49ZBLL3.96225.55225.55246.06






Spoiler: 4th Solve



y x // Inspection 
R' D z (D z') F z (U z') (y' U') (z' y) U' z U' (U' z') z' (U' z) D // EOLine 
z U U' (U' z') R U R' z (U' z') L' U' U' R' U' R' // Right Square 
z U' U' R U' R U z' R' U R // Right Pair 
z U' U' R R U R R U' R U' U' // Left Square 
R R U' R' U (R2' z') L' // Left Pair 
U U' U' U L R' U' R U L' U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R U // ZBLL


StepTimeSTMSTPSQTMQTPSETMETPSTotal15.89744.66754.72845.29Left Block2.50187.195220.786124.38Right Block4.54143.09235.07235.07F2L10.78242.23242.23312.88LL5.12234.50316.06305.86EOLine3.74112.94112.94164.28Right Square3.27133.98133.98154.59Right Pair1.2797.1097.10118.68Left Square1.70116.46116.46127.05Left Pair0.8078.7489.9978.74ZBLL5.12234.50234.50234.50






Spoiler: 5th Solve



x y2 // Inspection 
(R x') R U R F x' B B // EOLine 
x U' R R U' R U' U' R' U' R U R' // Right Square 
z U R' U z' R' U' U' R // Right Pair 
z R R U R' U' U' // Left Square 
R' U R' U' R U R' U' // Left Pair 
z' U U' R U R' U' R' U' R U R U' R' U' R' U R // ZBLL


StepTimeSTMSTPSQTMQTPSETMETPSTotal8.92576.39576.39637.06Left Block1.87158.034021.414524.08Right Block2.80165.71176.07186.42F2L6.31193.01193.01213.33LL2.61176.50259.57269.95EOLine1.6374.2874.2884.89Right Square1.57127.65127.65138.29Right Pair1.2375.6775.6797.29Left Square1.1765.1465.1475.99Left Pair0.70811.42811.42811.42ZBLL2.61176.50176.50186.89









Spoiler: Improved reconstruction






Spoiler: Solve 1: 12.91



L' U' F B L' F L' U' D2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U D2 F2 R2

z x // Inspection
z' R' z U' R' U R ( x' z ) R' D // EOLine
R R U' R U' U' R' U' R U R' // Right square
z U' R U R' U R U' R U R' U' // Left square
R' U' R U R' U' R' U // Left pair
z' U' U' R' U' U' R U R' U2' R // Right pair
U U' U' U' U' R' U' R U R' U R U' z ( U z' ) U' R' U z U' R ( D z' ) U // ZBLL
// +2 Penalty

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.91686.23756.87F2L7.07476.65527.36LL3.84215.47235.99EOLine2.2073.18104.55Left block2.03199.36209.85Right block2.84217.39227.75OLS5.08316.10346.69Penalty+200.0000.00









Spoiler: Solve 2: 12.30



B2 F2 R' D2 R F2 R F2 U2 L R U' L' R2 U L2 B' R B U2 R2

y' z' // Inspection
z' F D z ( D z' ) R U' U' z' F' // EOLine
z R R U' U' z U' U' U' R U R ( R z' ) L' R U' R' // Right square
z R' U R R U' R R U U R' U' z' // Left square
U R' U' U' R U R' U' R // Right pair
z R' U' R U R U' R U R' U' R' U // Left pair
z' U' U U' R R U R' U' R' U' R U' U' R' ( U' z ) D D R' D D R' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.30756.10846.83F2L8.84546.11627.01LL3.46216.07226.36EOLine1.9473.61105.15Left block3.50236.57267.43Right block3.40247.06267.65OLS5.19336.36356.74









Spoiler: Solve 3: 10.37



U2 R F2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 L2 B2 R B' F U' L B2 U' B D' R2

x z' // Inspection
D ( z' U' ) F D r R D // EOLine
z U' z' L' R U' R U R // Right square
z U R' U' U' R U // Left square
R U R U' R' U ( R z' ) L' // Left pair
R U R' U R U' R' // Right pair
U U U' U R' U' U' R L U' U' R' U' U' R U' U' z U' R z' R' U R // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.37575.50625.98F2L6.40355.47385.94LL3.97225.54246.05EOLine2.3073.0473.04Left block1.90147.37157.89Right block2.20146.36167.27OLS4.90295.92316.33









Spoiler: Solve 4: 15.89



U2 F D' R U' D L F' B U2 D' L2 D F2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2

y x // Inspection
R' D z ( D z' ) F z ( U z' ) ( y' U' ) ( z' y ) U' z U' ( U' z' ) z' ( U' z ) D // EOLine
z U U' ( U' z' ) R U R' z ( U' z' ) L' U' U' R' U' R' // Right square
z U' U' R U' R U z' R' U R // Right pair
z U' U' R R U R R U' R U' U' // Left square
R R U' R' U ( R2' z' ) L' // Left pair
U U' U' U L R' U' R U L' U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R U // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal15.89744.66845.29F2L10.78514.73615.66LL5.11234.50234.50EOLine3.74112.94164.28Left block2.50187.20197.60Right block4.54224.85265.73OLS5.91305.08305.08









Spoiler: Solve 5: 8.92



B2 R D2 B R2 U' L F U' D' R2 B2 D2 R' F2 L2 U2 F2 ( L )

x y2 // Inspection
( R x' ) R U R F x' B B // EOLine
x U' R R U' R U' U' R' U' R U R' // Right square
z U R' U z' R' U' U' R // Right pair
z R R U R' U' U' // Left square
R' U R' U' R U R' U' // Left pair
z' U U' R U R' U' R' U' R U R U' R' U' R' U R // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.92576.39637.06F2L6.30406.35457.14LL2.62176.49186.87EOLine1.6374.2984.91Left block1.86147.53158.06Right block2.81196.76227.83OLS3.32257.53267.83









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (3/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.86675.99746.61F2L7.44456.05516.86LL3.76215.59236.12EOLine2.1573.2694.19Left block2.48197.67208.07Right block2.81207.11217.47OLS5.06316.13336.53Penalty2.0000.0000.00






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.08665.65746.34F2L7.88455.71526.60LL3.80215.53225.79EOLine2.3683.39104.23Left block2.36187.63198.06Right block3.16206.33226.97OLS4.88306.15316.35Penalty2.0000.0000.00






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.92576.39637.06F2L6.30406.35457.14LL2.62176.49186.87EOLine1.6374.2984.91Left block1.86147.53158.06Right block2.20146.36167.27OLS3.32257.53267.83


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 26, 2020)

(9.48) L D2 B L2 R2 F' L2 D2 B U' F D2 L U2 L B L :

z2 y2 // Inspection 
B2 R2 // Cross
y' R U R' F' U F U R' U R // First Pair // saw this in inspection
F U' F' U R U' R' // Second Pair
y' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // Third Pair
y' R U R' U' F' U' F // Fourth Pair
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // 1LLL 



Solve was really fluid, could have been PB if I didn't fumble

52 HTM.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 27, 2020)

11.42

F U2 F2 D2 B' U2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 L B2 R B D2 B U'

z2 // inspection 
R D R L F2 // xcross 
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd pair 
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
y' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL 
U2 // AUF

10.66

B2 L' D2 B2 L' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R' D2 U F L B' L2 F2

x z2 // inspection
D' U' R' F U2 B2 // cross
y' R U2 R' U' L U L' // 1st pair
y' U' R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R' U' F R' F' R U R // OLL (CP)
U2 // AUF


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 27, 2020)

(9.00) my new PB! : U R2 F2 L' B L2 U' F' L2 U F2 U B2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U'
This solve is soooooooooooooooooooooooo lucky! (not too lucky) it had an XCross and PLL skip.

y' y z2 y' y // Inspection
D R D' F L U' F' L F // XCross
y' U' L U L' U' F' U' F // Second Pair
y' U2 F U F' U2 L' U L // Third Pair
F' U' F // Fourth Pair
R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F' // OLL
U // AUF 

39 HTM. my first sub 50 and 30 moves solve.


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 27, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> (9.00) my new PB! : U R2 F2 L' B L2 U' F' L2 U F2 U B2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U'
> This solve is soooooooooooooooooooooooo lucky! (not too lucky) it had an XCross and PLL skip.
> 
> y' y z2 y' y // Inspection
> ...


why do you always write stupid inspection rotations in your recons?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 27, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> why do you always write stupid inspection rotations in your recons?


I guess he uses it to show what his actual inspection during the solve looks like, instead of setting it up to the position he solves from (which is what we do most of the time)


----------



## xyzzy (May 2, 2020)

Got a pretty nice 37.69 fourbyfour single with double parity on cam yesterday. (Sub-38 singles are about 0.6% of my solves and I don't record often, so this was really lucky.)

/* Scramble */
R' U R2 B2 U L2 U B2 L2 D' U' F2 R' B' R' F2 L2 D B2 F' Rw2 Fw2 F' U2 B2 R' Uw2 L2 F2 B' L Fw2 L Uw B' L' R' U Rw' Fw L2 U2 F' Rw' R'

/* Solve */
x2 // inspection
D2' r' U r' z' l' r' z U' r U2' (z d') // white, yellow centres
(U x') x' L' 3r' // white-orange square
U' r x U R' U' l U' R r (B x') U // white-red square
x R U r2 U' R' U2' r R' U R r2' D2 // white-blue square
U' r' U r' U r' U2' r2 U' U' r' U' r // finish centres
x 3l R U' // cross
x' 3l' U R' U' x' U R2 (U' x) // first slot
U' R U x r' R U' R U R U R' U' r // +4 edge pairs
x' R' U' R U r' l' D2' r U2' r' D2' r U2' r // L2E
x' D R' D' x D' R2 D // second slot
R2' U' R U' R U2' R' U2' // third slot
x' R U2' R2' U R U' R U2' // last slot
z' U r2 B2' r' U U r U2' (F2 x) r U2' r' U2' r (B x') U B2' r2 // OLL parity
U2' u2' r2 U2' r2' R2 U2' r2 u2' // PLL parity
U R U R' U R U2' R' U R U2' R' U' R U' R' U2' // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

166 ETM, 4.40 ETPS
143 STM, 3.79 STPS

(Recons for the other 444 solves I uploaded; lots of mistakes that were really obvious when I was doing the recons. :v)


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 6, 2020)

1. (9.63) D' L B2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U B2 D2 R2 B' R' U' F U' L D 

x'
R' D F 
y R' U' R 
y' U R' U2 R L' U L
U' R' U R U2 R' U' R
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U (R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2) U


----------



## mista (May 6, 2020)

*Scramble: *F2 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R' F2 R2 F D2 B R2 U2 L U B2 R (Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-06)
CFOP, 6.81 (47 STM)

x2 y
L F' u' R' U2 B2 // XCRS (6/6)
U' R U' R2' U R // 2nd slot (6/12)
U' R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd slot (7/19)
R U' R' U R U R' // F2L (7/26)
U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL (11/37)
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2 M2' U2 // PLL (10/47)

47 STM / 6.81 s = 6.902 TPS


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 15, 2020)

very easy first three pairs

1. (12.02) U F2 R2 D R2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 U L' F U' B D' B' D2 B' R D2

x y
R (F B') U L2 // cross
U R' U R // 1st pair
y' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' F' U F // 3rd pair


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 15, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> very easy first three pairs
> 
> 1. (12.02) U F2 R2 D R2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 U L' F U' B D' B' D2 B' R D2
> 
> ...


Your solution doesn't work, what cross color did you go for?


----------



## ProStar (May 15, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Your solution doesn't work, what cross color did you go for?



Blue


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 20, 2020)

5. (12.44) L' F U L2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R' D' U2 F2 L' U B'

z y' // inspection
F2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // cross
x2 U' R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' y' U R U R' L U L' // 2nd pair
y U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U2 R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
U' // AUF


----------



## Legomanz (May 23, 2020)

2x2 1.09 PB ao25 reconstructions


Spoiler: Reconstructions



1. (0.75) F' U2 F U2 R' F' U2 R2 U'
z’ y2 // inspection
R’ F’ R U’ R’ F R F’ U’ // cancel into CLL
9 moves - 12 TPS

2. (0.77) U' F' U2 R' F' U F2 R' U'
z // inspection
R U R’ U2’ F R F’ U // LL Skip
8 moves - 10.39 TPS

3. 1.04 R' F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' U R2
z’ x y’ // inspection
F U2’ R2’ U2’ R’ F R F’ R U’ R’ // cancel into LEG-1
11 moves - 10.58 TPS

4. (2.68) R F' R F' U2 R F' U' F'
x2 // inspection
F U’ R’ U’ R’ // face
U U’ (I think) // AUF to set up for PBL but then realize I misonelooked
R’ U R’ F U’ R U R2’ U2’ // EG-2
16 moves - 5.97 TPS lol

5. 1.08 U2 F2 U' R' U F R F' R'
x // inspection
F // V
U2’ R’ F R F’ R U R’ U’ R U2’ R’ // LS
11 moves - 10.19 TPS

6. 1.01 R2 U F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 F2 R'
x // inspection
U’ R’ F R’ F’ R U’ R U’ R2’ U2’ // cancel into LEG-1
11 moves - 10.89 TPS

7. 1.35 F2 U' F U R F2 U R2 F'
y // inspection
R’ F’ / TCLL layer
U2’ R’ U2’ F R’ F’ R2 U2’ // TCLL
10 moves - 7.41 TPS

8. 0.86 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F' U' R2
z // inspection
F2 R’ F’ R2 U R’ U R’ // cancel into EG-1
8 moves - 9.30 TPS

9. 1.26 F' U R F R' F2 R' F U' R'
Not fully sure on this one but maybe this:
z y’ // inspection
U2 F2 R2 // layer
U’ R U2’ R’ U2’ R’ F R F’ U2’ // CLL
13 moves - 10.31 TPS

10. 1.90 U' R' F U R F2 R2 U2 F2
z2 // inspection
F U R’ / TCLL layer
U’ R U2’ R’ U R’ F R F’ R U’ R’ U’ // TCLL
15 moves - 7.89 TPS

11. 1.29 U' F U2 R2 U' R F' U R2 F'
x // inspection
U2 F’ U2 R U2’ R’ // layer
U2 R U2’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ // CLL
14 moves - 10.85 TPS

12. 1.04 U R' F U2 R2 F U F2 R' F'
y2 z’ // inspection
R’ U’ R2 U’ R’ // layer
F R’ F’ R U R U’ R’ U’ // CLL
14 moves - 13.86 TPS

13. 1.11 F' U' F R' U2 F R' U' F2
y2 x // inspection
U’ R F R U’ // face
U’ R U R2’ F’ R2 U R’ U’ // EG-1
14 moves - 12.61 TPS

14. 0.98 U' F R2 U' R F U' R' F U'
x2 // inspection
R’ U’ R’ U R’ U’ R’ F’ R2 U R’ U // cancel into EG-1
12 moves - 12.24 TPS

15. 0.88 F2 U' F U F' U R2 U2 R'
y x’ // inspection
F’ R // V
U R’ F R’ F’ R2 U // LS
9 moves - 10.23 TPS

16. 0.94 U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' F U
y’ // inspection
U’ R2’ F R F’ U R U2’ R’ U2’ // cancel into LS
10 moves - 10.64 TPS

17. (8.73) R' F R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 F'
lol idk

18. 1.17 U R F U' R2 F2 U R' F2
z2 y // inspection
R F R U R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U
14 moves - 11.97 TPS

19. 0.86 F R' U R' U' R2 U F2 U2
x2 y // inspection
U’ R2 // V
U’ R’ F R’ F’ R2 B2 // LS
9 moves - 10.47 TPS

20. 1.09 R U F' U F U' R F2 R'
y’ z x’ // inspection
R F R’ // TCLL layer
R’ U R U’ R’ U R // TCLL
10 moves - 9.17 TPS
21. 1.07 F' U F' R U2 F2 R' F2 U'
y z // inspection
F’ // V
U’ R’ F R F’ U2 R U’ R’ U // LS
11 moves - 10.28 TPS

22. 0.89 F' R' U F2 R U2 R U' F
x // inspection
U’ F’ R U2 F’ R U R’ // cancel into CLL
8 moves - 8.99 TPS

23. 1.08 U' F U2 R F' R2 F' R2 U'
z // inspection
U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ F’ R F R’ F’ R U2 // cancel into EG-1
13 moves - 12.04 TPS

24. 1.06 U2 F' R' F' R U' R' U F' R'
z x’ // inspection
U’ F’ R2 U’ R’ U2’ R’ F R F’ U // cancel into CLL
11 moves - 10.38 TPS

25. 0.92 U' R U F R2 U F' R2 F2
x y’ // inspection
U’ R F R U’ R2’ F R U // cancel into EG-1
9 moves - 9.78 TPS


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 26, 2020)

5. (11.23) B' R D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' U2 L2 U' L R F2 U' L' R' B'

z' y2 // inspection
R F U' L2 U2 R2 // cross
R' U2 R y U' L' U L // 1st pair
U L U' L' // 2nd pair
U R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // OLL


----------



## mista (May 28, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-28
single: 6.61

Scramble: R' D2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B U B' L R B D' B'

x2
R U' R' l' U2 l // Block + Stripe (6/6)
y' U' R' F R // Cross (4/10)
U L' U' L // Pair (4/14)
d R' U2 R U' R' U R // Block (8/22)
M2 U2 M2 // F2L (3/25)
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL (11/36)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (14/50)

50 STM / 6.61 s = 7.56 TPS


----------



## fun at the joy (May 30, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-30
single: 6.86

Time List:
1. 6.86 U F' L2 R2 D2 F L2 B L2 U2 B L2 B' D' B D U' F L R U' @2020-05-30 22:26:01

z2 // inspection
L D' R F L' D F' D // cross
y L' U L // 1st pair
U R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
Rw' U' R U' R' U2' Rw U' // ll
43/6.86 = 6.26 tps


----------



## Etotheipi (May 31, 2020)

PB! 13.84
x2 //Inspec

u r' F r' U2 R' r' B' //FB

U R' U2 R' U' M U M' U2 r' U' r U2 R U' r' //SB+CMLL skip

//from here I don't know exactly what I did but I'll guess =P

U M U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2 M U M' U2 M2 U2 M //LSE guess


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 2, 2020)

6.84, best time so far on my new Qiyi MS (new main??)

F D' F2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 B' D2 U' R' U' F D' L' B2
x2 y // Inspection
D' R U' F' L // Cross
y U R U' R' y R' U2' R // Planned first pair
U' L' U' L // 2nd Pair
U y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd Pair
U' L' U L // 4th Pair
U L F' L' U' r U r' F' U F U2' // OLL + PLL Skip

40 moves/6.84s = 5.85 TPS


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 2, 2020)

1. 6.75 R2 U R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U F2 L' D' B2 D' L R' F2 R2 F'

y2
B' R D // (eo)cross
U' L U2 L' // 1st pair
U R' U R U2 R' U R // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U2 L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U2 R' // oll
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // pll
49/6.75 = 7.25 tps


----------



## mista (Jun 23, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-23
*single:* 7.66

*Scramble:* L U2 L B2 U2 R U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R F D2 R' B' R D' U2 L' B

High tps CFOP solve:

z2 y // inspection
u L' F' u R' // CRS (5/5)
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair (12/17)
y U R U R' U2 R' U R // 2nd pair (8/25)
U' R U R' U L U L' //3rd pair (8/33)
d R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L (8/41)
U R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL (14/55)
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 l2 F' // PLL (11/66)

66 HTM / 7.66s = 8.62 TPS


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 23, 2020)

Bruh my first solve with a ZBLL (well technically a 2GLL), (12.37), F R2 U L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D R2 B2 L' B U L F' D2 L2

R2 D' U B U' L2 x' // Cross
R U R' U' R U R' // First Pair
U2 L U2 L' d L' U L // Second Pair
U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F // Third Pair
U2 L U' L' d L' U L // Fourth Pair with EO
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R // T 2GLL

if I was color neutral, I would have gotten a sub 10


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Bruh my first solve with a ZBLL, (12.37), F R2 U L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D R2 B2 L' B U L F' D2 L2
> 
> R2 D' U B U' L2 x' // Cross
> R U R' U' R U R' // First Pair
> ...



Stop doing cross on front or cross on left and then rotating. Just rotate in inspection


----------



## mista (Jul 22, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-22
*Single: *6.61

*Scramble:* F R D2 B L2 R2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 R' B L R D'
Keyhole speed-solve (55 HTM / 54 STM)

y
D' R B' R2' // Cross (4/4)
U2 L' U' L2 U L' // First slot (6/10)
D' U' R U R' D // Keyhole slot (6/16)
U' D R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // Multislotting (13/29)
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL (10/39)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (14/53)
D' // AUF (1/54)

55 HTM / 6.61s = 8.32 TPS

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-22
*Single: *6.67

*Scramble: *L2 D B2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F U' B' L R2 B2 U' R2 F L' B' F'
Bizarre CFOP (43 HTM / 41 HTM with cancellations)

y2
L2' U L U2 r U' r' R' u R' u' // XCRS (11/11)
U2 R' U' R // Second slot (4/15)
R U2 R' d R' U' R // Third slot (7/22)
U' L' U L U2 y' // LS set-up (5/27)
R' D' r U r' D R2 U R' // EO (9/36)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // 2GLL (7/43)

43 HTM / 6.67s = 6.45 TPS


----------



## mista (Jul 26, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-26
*Single:* 6.71

*Scramble: *L B2 L2 R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U L2 U' R2 L' F' D' B2 D U2 L' R'
Funny PLL

y
F U2' L // XCRS (3/3)
U' R U2 R' L U' L' // Second slot (7/10)
U R U2 R2' U' R // Third slot (6/16)
U' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // F2L (8/24)
U' U' r U r' U2 r U2' R' U2 R U' r' // OLL (13/37)
U' r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F' // PLL (15/52)

52 HTM / 6.71s = 7.75 TPS


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 1, 2020)

14.52 OH single from [email protected] 1.4, YruRU

D' R F2 L2 D2 L R F' D' R2 B' D B' D2 B F' D

x z' // Inspection
F r F' R' U S2' u' // CPFB
U' r2 // pEO
R U' r' U' r2 U' r // EO
U' R2 U' r2 // BF
U R' U' R2 U R' U' R U R' // F2L
U R' U' R U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' // 2GLL

Really nice start, I planned the entire CPFB which is very rare


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 2, 2020)

by the way, there is a member in this forum named "Kaneki Uchiha"

if you have sharingan, you can do a reconstruction faster than a computer, haha


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 2, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> by the way, there is a member in this forum named "Kaneki Uchiha"
> 
> if you have sharingan, you can do a reconstruction faster than a computer, haha


What about him?
@Kaneki Uchiha


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 2, 2020)

4. 15.88 R' U' L2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 B2 D' L F' U L' R D

x2 z'
U' R2 L F L U' F2
y' R' F R F' L' U' L
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
y U' R U' R' U' R' U' R
U R U R' y' U R' U' R
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
U


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Aug 2, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> by the way, there is a member in this forum named "Kaneki Uchiha"
> 
> if you have sharingan, you can do a reconstruction faster than a computer, haha


Guessed it right


----------



## mista (Aug 4, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-04
*Single:* 6.47

*Scramble:* R2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D B' F' U' L2 F' U' L2 F L
dull CFOP (55 HTM)

y'
F' L' u' U' R2 // Cross (5/5)
y' R U R' L' U L // First slot (6/11)
R U' R2' U R // Second slot (5/16)
L U2 L' // Third slot (3/19)
R U R' U R U' R' // Last slot (7/26)
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL (9/35)
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL (20/55)

55 HTM / 6.47s = 8.5 TPS


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 5, 2020)

5. (9.60) D' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U' F2 B' L2 U' F R2 B2 U2 R'

z2 y' // inspection
R D' L' D // cross
y' U R' U' R2 U R' // 1st pair
y2 R' U2 R y U' L' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
U' U' U' // AUF


----------



## mista (Aug 5, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-04
*Single:* 6.94

*Scramble:* U D' F2 L2 F' U' B R' D L2 F L2 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' R2 F
Blindness of the CFOP method (57 HTM)

z2 y
L' B' // Cross (2/2)
R U R2' U' R // First slot (5/7)
R U R' L' U L U' L U L' // Second slot (10/17)
U R U R' y' U' R' U R // Thrid slot (8/25)
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // Last slot (8/33)
U r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL (8/41)
R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U' // PLL (16/57)

57 HTM / 6.94s = 8.21 TPS


----------



## Legomanz (Aug 9, 2020)

0.97 PB 2x2 ao12 reconstructions


Spoiler: Reconstructions



1. 0.89 U2 R2 F2 R F' U' F U' F2
x // Inspection
U' F' R U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2' // LL skip
10 moves - 11.24 TPS

2. 1.01 R2 U' F' U2 R F2 R F2 R'
y' x // Inspection
F R' U' R U' R U' R' U2 R // Cancel into CLL
10 moves - 9.9 TPS

3. 0.82 U2 R2 U F' U2 F' R2 F2 R'
z // Inspection
U' R2 U2' R' U2 R U' R2' U2' // Cancel into CLL
9 moves - 10.98 TPS

4. 0.88 U' R' U2 F2 R F2 R2 F' R2
z y // Inspection
F2 U' R U R' U2' R U R' U' // LL skip
10 moves - 11.36 TPS

5. 1.04 U2 R U2 R F' U F R' F2
z y // Inspection
L U L' F' // Face
R' F' R2 U R' F' R U R' // EG-1
13 moves - 12.5 TPS

6. 1.26 R' F2 U R2 U F' R2 F2 R2
y' // Inspection
U R' U' R2 U' R2'// Face
U2' R U R2' F' R2 U R' U' // EG-1
15 moves - 11.90 TPS

7. 1.08 U2 F' U2 R U F2 U R' U'
x' // Inspection
F' U R' F' R // Layer
U R U' R' F R' F' R U // CLL
14 moves - 12.96 TPS

8. (2.33) R2 U' R2 U R U' R2 F U2
x' y' // Inspection
R2 U' R2' F2 R U2' F' R U R' // Cancel into wrong TCLL
R U' R' F R' F' R // CLL
17 moves - 7.30 TPS

9. 0.97 F U2 R2 F2 R' U F U' R'
x y' // Inspection
R U R' F' R // Face
U R' F' R2 U R' F' R U R' // EG-1
15 moves - 15.46 TPS

10. 0.86 F U' F' U2 R2 U' F2 U' R
z' // Inspection
U' R // V
U2 R U' R2' F R F' // LS
9 moves - 10.47 TPS

11. (0.71) R U' R' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R'
y2 // Inspection
R' U2' F' R U R' // Cancel into CLL
6 moves - 8.45 TPS

12. 0.90 U' R U F' R2 F' U2 F R
y2 // Inspection
U' R U R' F' R U R2' F R F' R U R' // Cancel into CLL
14 moves - 15.56 TPS


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 9, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> 0.97 PB 2x2 ao12 reconstructions
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reconstructions
> ...


Wait, what!
Nobody can even get a sub 1 ao5 officially, and you just burst the flipping door down with a sub 1 ao12
Bruh scale over 9000


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 9, 2020)

5. (10.37) R' F U B' L' U L D2 R D L2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 B' L2 B2

z'
L D' U F'
y U2 R U' R' U' y' R U' R'
y U' R' U R U' R' U' R
R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R'
U' L U L F' L' F L F' L' F U' L' // i did this algorithm instead of F sexy sexy F' because that is PLL skip case


----------



## RedstoneTim (Aug 9, 2020)

*Simon Kalhofer* - 11.39 Official 3x3 One-Handed ZZ winning average - Frankfurt Cube Days 2020



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 
Solve 1



B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 L U L' F' R F' L2 U' F' U R2

y' z2 // Inspection
(D x' y) U' x z R U' F' R R D // EOLine
z U' U' z' z' z U R U' R' U R' // Right square
z U R U' R U R U' // Left square
U' R' U R R U' R' (U z') // Left pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // Right pair
U U' L R U' R' U L' R U R' U' U' R U' U' R' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.86565.68566.39F2L6.87395.67396.69LL2.99175.69175.69EOLine2.3783.3884.22Left block1.84158.17158.72Right block2.67165.99167.49OLS3.99256.27256.27









Spoiler: 
Solve 2



F2 R B2 R2 D2 L D2 L' U2 R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' B D F R B

x' y2 // Inspection
z z' L D R F z' L y z2 U' U' L' // EOLine
R' U R R (U z') // Arrow
R R // Cross
x' x U' R' U' R U' U' R' U' R // Right square
z2 z' U R U' R U R' U' R R U' R U // Left square
z' R U R' U' U' R U' R' // Right pair
z R R U R R U' R' U R (R z') L' // Left pair
U' U' U R' U' R U' R' U' R U' U' R' z U' R z' R U' r // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal14.23735.13736.04F2L10.98555.01556.01LL3.25185.53186.15EOLine3.6482.2083.57Left block4.00286.99287.74Right block3.34195.69196.59OLS4.65296.23296.87









Spoiler: 
Solve 3



D2 F' R2 F2 L2 F D2 F2 L' D B2 L B' L D B' F L2

y x // Inspection
D' z y z' U' U' r U z' y R U' U' R' // EOLine
z U' z U' U' R' U R' U' R' U R R (U' z') // Left square
U R' U R U' R' z U' R U // Left pair
z' U' U' R' U' R U R R U' R' // Right square
U' R' U R U R' // Right pair
U' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R R U R' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.70665.20665.91F2L8.84465.20466.22LL3.85205.19205.19EOLine2.9493.0794.77Left block3.54215.94216.79Right block2.37166.75167.18OLS5.02265.18265.18









Spoiler: 
Solve 4



F' U2 R2 U2 F L2 F R2 B L2 R' F D2 R2 U R' F U L'

y' z2 // Inspection
F z' R (U' D) z x' D U' U' x // EOLine
U R' U R' U' U' z U' R z' R U R' // Right square
z U R U z' R' U R // Right pair
z R R U R' U' R U R' U' R R U' // Left square
R' U' R U R' U' R' (U z') // Left pair
z U' R R z' R U' R' U' U' z U z' R U R' U' R U' R' U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.38615.36616.42F2L8.21445.36446.34LL3.17175.36176.62EOLine2.2773.0974.41Left block2.84207.05207.40Right block3.10175.48176.77OLS4.14256.04257.01









Spoiler: 
Solve 5



F L2 B L U' D' R' U D R' D2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L2

z' // Inspection
(z' R') U' z U' U' R R (U z') y // EOLine
z R' U' R (R z') L' R U' R z U R (U' z') // Left square
U' U' R U R' U' U' R U' R' // Right square
U R' U' R U' R' U R // Right pair
U' U' z U' R (U z') // Left pair
U' U' R U' U' R' U z U' R R z' R U R' U' R U' R' z (U z') U' U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.08616.05616.84F2L6.77416.05416.79LL3.31206.04206.95EOLine1.6774.2075.39Left block3.14165.10166.06Right block1.97189.14189.14OLS3.98256.29257.29









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (3/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.39635.53636.32F2L7.94445.54446.42LL3.44195.52196.10EOLine2.2983.4984.80Left block3.17195.99196.62Right block2.48176.85177.66OLS4.38255.71256.39






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.65635.41636.27F2L8.34455.40456.36LL3.31185.43186.03EOLine2.5883.1184.27Left block3.07206.52207.17Right block2.69176.32177.44OLS4.36265.97266.43






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSF2L6.77416.05416.79LL2.99175.69175.69EOLine1.6774.2075.39Left block1.84158.17158.72Right block1.97189.14189.14OLS3.98256.29257.29


----------



## RedstoneTim (Aug 9, 2020)

Here's another one (I wonder why it hasn't been reconstructed yet, probably because of the video quality)

*Hyeon Kyo Kyoung* - Official ZZ singles - Korean Championship 2016



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 
Solve 1



L2 D' F R D' R' U' B' D2 F L' U F2 U2 R2 U B2 U

x2 y // Inspection
U2' x U2' r2' D x L' L' D2' L D' L' U' D2' // EOCross
R U2' R2' U' R // 1st pair
L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
L' U L // 3rd pair
U R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal6.77476.95477.24F2L5.51356.36356.72LL1.26129.53129.53EOCross3.34123.60124.20OLS0.63812.79812.79PLL1.26129.53129.53









Spoiler: 
Solve 2



D2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 D' F D R2 F D L' D'

y x2 // Inspection
U F L D L2' R' // EOCross
U R' U R L U' L' // 1st pair
U R' U R L' U L // 2nd pair
U2' R U2' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal6.26457.19457.19F2L4.80347.09347.09LL1.46117.54117.54EOCross1.5064.0064.00OLS0.67811.99811.99PLL1.46117.54117.54









Spoiler: 
Solve 3



U2 L' B2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 D' R' B' U L B2 R U2 L2 F2 U2

y' x // Inspection
U L (x R') U F' R D R' L2' // EOCross
U' L U' L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U2' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U R' U2' R U L' U' L // 3rd pair
R' U2' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal5.91518.62518.62F2L4.63408.64408.64LL1.28118.56118.56EOCross1.6795.3995.39OLS2.12188.50188.50









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Mean (3/3)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal6.31487.60487.60F2L4.98367.23367.43LL1.33118.24118.24EOCross2.1794.1594.61OLS1.14119.67119.67PLL1.36128.83128.83






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSF2L4.63408.64408.64LL1.26129.53129.53EOCross1.5064.0064.00OLS0.63812.79812.79PLL1.26129.53129.53


----------



## ProStar (Aug 10, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Wait, what!
> Nobody can even get a sub 1 ao5 officially, and you just burst the flipping door down with a sub 1 ao12
> Bruh scale over 9000



A few of the top 2x2ers have sub-1 Ao12s. Still really impressive though


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 10, 2020)

5. (11.70) L D2 L2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 L' R F L D' F' U L F2 D2 B

x' y // Inspection 
U' L F' R B' // cross 
R' U2 R U2 R' U R // 1st pair 
U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair 
y' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair 
U R' U2 R // 4th pair 
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R // PLL 
U' // AUF


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> A few of the top 2x2ers have sub-1 Ao12s. Still really impressive though


5. (11.81) L2 R2 F' D2 B L2 D2 U2 F' L2 F' R F U2 B D' F L D

x y2 // inspection
D' L2 U F2 R2 // cross
y' R' U R U L U L' // 1st pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
R' U2 R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
U' // AUF


----------



## RedstoneTim (Aug 18, 2020)

*@WarriorCatCuber* - Unofficial 14.54 3x3 ZZ Ao5



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 
Solve 1



F L2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 R' D2 U' R D B L' U L2 D2

z2 // Inspection
B R L' x x' D' x U l D2' R D' // EOLine
x' x2 x' U2 R2 U' r' x R' U2 L U L // Left square
R' U2' R2 L U' L' // Left pair
U R U' R2' U R // Right square
U R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // Right pair
R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
x' x (R2 x) U2 l U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL
// +2 Penalty

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal18.62653.49653.97F2L12.50423.36423.92LL4.12235.58236.07EOLine3.3092.7393.64Left block5.53152.71153.44Right block3.67184.90184.90OLS3.60195.28195.28PLL2.76165.80166.52Penalty+200.0000.00









Spoiler: 
Solve 2



B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U R U2 B' D2 R2 B L' U R'

z2 // Inspection
(U' D) l' U' x' D' R D // EOLine
x' x R' U' R U' R2' U L // Left square
R U R' U R L U' L' // Left pair
x' x U R' U' R U' R2' R' U2' R U' R // Right square
U' R U' R' U2 U' R R' U R U' R' // Right pair
U F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL
U M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.54624.58624.87F2L9.83454.58454.98LL3.71174.58174.58EOLine1.9673.5773.57Left block3.57154.20154.76Right block4.30235.35235.81OLS3.06216.86216.86PLL2.1883.6783.67









Spoiler: 
Solve 3



B' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' B F' U R B2 F R' U'

z2 // Inspection
D B' r F U' // EOLine
x' U' U' R U' R' U R L2' U' L' // Left square
U' U' R U' R' U R U2 R2 U' R' // Right square
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // Right pair
U' U' r' F' r U r' F' r U r' F' r // Left pair
U2 R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
x' x U R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal14.14704.95705.16F2L9.50474.95475.05LL4.64234.96235.39EOLine1.6353.0753.07Left block4.27235.39235.62Right block3.60195.28195.28OLS3.50216.00216.00PLL3.07154.89155.54









Spoiler: 
Solve 4



U' R2 U2 L' U R' F B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D B2 D' L2 U2 F L'

z2 // Inspection
R' B R2 U' x U l D2' R D // EOLine
L U2 L2' R U R // Right square
L U' L U' L' U L U2 L U' L' // Left square
U L' U L U' L' U' L // Left pair
U R U' R' U R U R' // Right pair
U r U R' U' L' U R U' // OCLL
x' U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal14.66684.64684.77F2L10.14424.14424.24LL4.52265.75265.97EOLine2.8093.2193.57Left block4.17194.56194.56Right block3.17144.42144.42OLS2.40177.08177.08PLL3.19175.33175.64









Spoiler: 
Solve 5



R' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 F L' F' L2 D2 U2 R' U'

z2 // Inspection
x' F' U' x U B L' D // EOLine
U R U2' R' U R' U2' R L2 U L // Left square
x' (F2 x) L U' L' U L U' L' // Left pair
R' U R2 U2 R U' R' // Right square
U2 R' U R U2' R' U R // Right pair
U2 r U R' U' L' U R U' // OCLL
x' U R' B' R U' R D R' U R D' R2' B R // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal14.82634.25634.52F2L10.35403.86404.15LL4.47235.15235.37EOLine2.5862.3363.10Left block4.60194.13194.35Right block3.17154.73154.73OLS2.63176.46176.46PLL2.97144.71145.05









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (3/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal14.54674.61674.81F2L10.00434.30434.50LL4.54245.29245.51EOLine2.3472.9973.42Left block4.35204.60204.83Right block3.31164.83164.83OLS2.84186.34186.34PLL3.08154.87155.52






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal15.16664.35664.62F2L10.46434.11434.40LL4.29225.13225.59EOLine2.4572.8673.27Left block4.43184.06184.51Right block3.58185.03185.03OLS3.04196.25196.25PLL2.83144.95145.30Penalty+200.0000.00






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.54624.58624.87F2L9.50474.95475.05LL3.71174.58174.58EOLine1.6353.0753.07Left block3.57154.20154.76Right block3.17144.42144.42OLS2.40177.08177.08PLL2.1883.6783.67


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 18, 2020)

13.39 OH single with YruRU (video)

L F B2 U F2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U B' R' B' L F' D' F2 L2

x' y2 // Inspection
U' R F' u R' S2' // CPLine
u R2 U2' R u2' r // pEO Ext
r U R' U' r // EO
U' r' U2' r' // BF
R U R U' R2 // Square
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L
R' U2' R U R' U R U2' // 2GLL

46 moves/13.39s = 3.44 TPS


----------



## masadl (Aug 20, 2020)

Leo Borromeo 5.82 Average of 25



Spoiler: video













Spoiler: solve1 5.23



L2 U2 B2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U' L' U' L2 B' R2 B2 U' B L D'

y' //inspection
U' R' F D' F R2 D y //cross
U L' U L //1st
y U' L' U2 L U' L' U L //2nd
D' y L' U L U' L' U' L D 3rd&4th
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' //OLL
U2' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL





Spoiler: solve2 5.96



R' B2 L' U R F' R F D F2 L2 F' U2 B U2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 F

x2 y //inspection
l D' r' D R2 D R'//cross
U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R y' //1st
U2' R' U R U' R' U R //2nd
U L' U L U R U R' //3rd
y' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' //4th
R2' D' R U2' R' D R U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' //ZBLL





Spoiler: solve3 6.33



R' D L' U L' F' L' D' U2 F2 L B2 R' D2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 D'

z'//inspection
D2 F R' D2 R2' U R D' //xcross
U' U L' U L U2' L U' L' //2nd
D R U' R' U R U' R' u'//3rd
R' U R U' R' U' R //4th
U2' R U R' F' U' F U R U2' R' //OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L //PLL





Spoiler: solve4 4.98



R2 L U' F D' F' R B2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 D R2 F L'

x' y2 //inspection
U2 R' x' D' R //cross
U' R U R' U' R U R' //1st
U L' U L2 U' L'//2nd
y U2' R U R' L U' L' //3rd
U R U' R' U R U' R' //4th
U F R U' R' U R U R' F' U //LL





Spoiler: solve5 4.75



B L U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 L U2 B R2 D' L B R'

x' D U F L U' D' R' D2 //xcross
U L U' L' //2nd
U2' R' U' R y //3rd
L F' L' F //4th
U R' U' F' U F R //OLL
r' F l' U2 L U' L' U2 L R U //PLL





Spoiler: solve6 6.04



D' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L U2 R' U2 B2 L F' D2 R D R2 B' L' B2

z2//inspection
U2' L x' R2 U2' R' U R D y L' //xxcross
y' U U R U R2' U' R2 U R' U R' F R F' //3rd+4th
U' r R2' U' R U' R' U2' R U' M //OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U //PLL





Spoiler: solve7 5.67



L U2 R B' L' F2 D' R2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 B L2 B' U2 R' 

z' y'//inspection
D' L R' F U' D R B' R' D2//xcross
U2' R U2' R2' U' R//2nd
y' R U' R' U R' U' R//3rd
U' R U' R' U' R U R'//4th
R' U' R U' R' U2' R F R U R' U' F'//OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'//PLL





Spoiler: solve8 6.46



R2 D L2 U2 L2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 B D L' R D' L U L'

z2//inspection
R2' D' R L D //cross
y' L' U L2 U' L' //1st
U L' U' L U L' U' L //2nd
y L' U2 L U' L' U L //3rd
y' U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R //4th
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R //OLL
U' R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U'//PLL





Spoiler: solve9 8.03



B2 L F2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B' U' R2 B' L F2 U R B' R

x y//inspection
D U' R' U F D2 U R2 //xcross
U' R' U R U' R' U R //2nd
r' F' r U' L' U L//3rd
U' R U2 R' U y' R' U' R//4th
U' l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l//OLL
U' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D'//PLL





Spoiler: solve10 5.27



R U D2 L2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 B' F' U2 F R D F D R D' F'

x' y //inspection
U' R' F //cross
y' U L' U' L //1st
R' U2' R U R' U' R //2nd
R U' R' U' L U' L' //3rd
R U' R' U2' R U R' U2 R U' R' //4th
l' U' L U R U' r' F U2' //ZBLL





Spoiler: solve11 6.05



L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U L2 D U' B' U' L2 D2 B' U' B L' F

z'y //inspection
D' U2' r' D' R' //cross
D' U' R U R' D //1st
L' U' L U2 L' U L //2nd
U2 R U R' L U' L' //3rd
y' U R' U' R U R' U2' R //4th
U' r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R //OLL
r' F R' F2 r U' r' F2 r R U' //PLL





Spoiler: solve12 5.50



R2 U' B U B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U R D F U2 R' D2 L'

y //inspection
r' D' R' D U' F' u' //cross
U' L U' L' //1st
R' U2' R y U' R U R' //2nd
y' R U R' y' U R' U' R2 U R'//3rd+4th
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' //OLL
U' R' U R' U' R3 U' R' U R U R2' //PLL





Spoiler: solve13 6.11



L' D R' F2 L D2 L' F2 L U2 F2 L' D2 R U L2 F' D' U2 B U'

z//inspection
D' R D2 R2 r U' B' r' D2' //xcross
R U' R' U y' L U' L' //2nd
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' //3rd
U R' U2' R //4th
F' r U R' U' r' F R //OLL
U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' //PLL





Spoiler: solve14 6.20



U2 R2 D2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 L' R' U' B' U' R F R D2 F2

z' //inspection
r U' D x' U D R r U2' r' //xcross
y' y' R U' R' U R' U' R //2nd
U2' R U R' U' F U' F' //3rd
U R U R' U R U' R' //4th
U2 r U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' //OLL
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U //PLL





Spoiler: solve15 5.84



F' B2 L' B2 R2 U2 R B2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 B L' D R' F' D2 U F2

zy//inspection
r D' F' R2' D2 R D //cross
F U' F' //1st
U R' U R U' R' U' R //2nd
U' R U R' U2' R U R' //3rd
U' L U' L' U L U' L' //4th
U R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2' //PLL





Spoiler: solve16 7.20



D R' U2 F U R B U' R U2 B2 D' L2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2

z' y //inspection
r D U' x' R' D R D //cross
U' U' L U' L' //1st
R U R' U' F U' F'//2nd
U2 R U' R' U y L' U' L //3rd
U' F' U F R U R' //4th
U' F U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R' //OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U //PLL





Spoiler: solve17 5.44



R B' U R' B R' U D2 F R2 U2 F' R2 L2 U2 F' B2 U2 F' D' R'

y x' //inspection
D r' D' R D2 R2 //cross
U R U' R' //1st
U R' U' R r' F r //2nd
y R' U' R y U' R U R' //3rd
y' U R U' R' //4th
U2 R U R' U R U2' R' //OLL
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2' //PLL





Spoiler: solve18 6.64



R U2 R' F U F2 B D' B D2 R' U2 R B2 R' B2 R F2 D2 B2 U2

x y //inspection
R2' D' L U' R U R' D' R2 //cross
y U2' R U R'//1st
U R' F U' F' R//2nd
U y' U R U' R' U' R U R' //3rd
R' U' R U' R' U R R' U R' D' R U2' R' D R U2' R //4th+OLL?
M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' U2 //PLL





Spoiler: solve19 5.79



R' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U B2 L2 F U' B R2 U R D' U' L

z' //inspection
D r D' R' F' D2 //cross
y R' U' R //1st
y' U R U' R' //2nd
R' U R U2' R' U' R U' R' U' R //3rd
L' U L U' F U' F'//4th
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'//OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U //PLL





Spoiler: solve20 5.94



B' U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U F2 U F2 U2 L D' B L2 B2 U2 B' R

z2 //inspection
D L U F R' D //cross
U' R U R'//1st
y' R U R' U' y' R' U R //2nd
R U R' y' R U R' //3rd
U2 R' U2' R U' R B' R' B //4th
U R' U' R U' R' U2' R //OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' //PLL





Spoiler: solve21 5.13



B2 D U L2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 B U B' F2 R' D L2 B2 U'

y2
U2 l R U' D R U' R' D r U' r' //xxcross
L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L //3rd
R U R' U2' R U R'//4th
U2' R' F R U R' U' F' U R //OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U'//PLL





Spoiler: solve22 5.93



R B2 L2 D2 L2 B' U2 F R2 B D2 L2 D B' D2 L B L' F U

x y'//inspection
D x' D2 r R U2' x' //xcross
U' R' U R //2nd
U2' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' //3rd
y U R' U' R U' y R U R' //4th
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R //OLL
U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U'//PLL





Spoiler: solve23 6.35



R' B' L' F' B2 U B R B2 R' U2 D2 L U2 R' D2 L U2 B D2

z' y //inspection
U' R' F U' L2' D'//cross
R U R' //1st
y' U2' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' //2nd
U2 L U2' L' U' L U L' //3rd
y' U2 R U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R U2' R' //4th
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U//PLL





Spoiler: solve24 4.97



L' B2 R2 F' D' L' U' R F B U2 F' D2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2

z' y2 //inspection
U L' R' F //cross
y' U' L' U L //1st
R U' R' U' R U' R' y U' R' U' R//2nd
U R U R' y' U' R U R'//3rd
U' R' U' R y U R U' R'//4th
U' R U R' D U' R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D'//PLL





Spoiler: solve25 5.37



L U D2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 F' R2 D2 F2 L' F D' R' D F2 R'

y2 //inspection
L U2 L l D' F //cross
U L U' L' //1st
L' U2 L U' L' U L //2nd
y U' U2 L' U' L U' L' U L //3rd
U2 R U' R' U' R U R' //4th
R' U' R2 U R2' U R2 U2' R' U R' U R U //ZBLL


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 22, 2020)

9.19s.

F2 B' L2 F2 D B R' F R' B' U2 R2 D L2 D' L2 D2 F2

y
L2 R U F2 U' R2
U' R' U' R
R U' R'
y2 U R U' R' U R' U' R
U2 R' F R F' R U R'
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
U'


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 22, 2020)

16.88 OH ao12 with YruRU (Ethan Davis) (Video)


Spoiler: Solve 1: 20.65



R' L B2 R' B' U2 R' U' F' R2 B U2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 F' U'

z x // Inspection
M' y U2' R U F U F // CPLine
r U' u' R2 U' R u2' U r2 // pEO Ext
r U' r U R U r U' r' // EO
r U2' r' R' U' r' U2' r // BF
U2' R' U2' R' U' R' U' R U R' // F2L
U2' R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2' R' U R' U R U' // 2GLL

58 STM/20.65s = 2.81 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2: 14.73



B U2 F' R' L' B' U' R' D F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 D L'

y x // Inspection
R U' f2' // CPLine
U' r U' u' r R U' R' u2' U r // pEO Ext
R2 r U' r' // EO
U2' R U r2 // BF
R U R' U R U' R' U' R // Square
U2' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L
R U R' U R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U2' // 2GLL

53 STM/14.73s = 3.60 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3: 19.54



L' B D2 F2 R2 D2 L' U' R2 L2 F2 U R2 D R2 U2 B2 R

x y2 // Inspection
R' U2' x' R2 S2' // CPLine
u2' U2' r2 U' R' u2' U' U r2// pEO Ext
R U r U' r // EO
R' U' r U2' r' U2' r2 // BF
R' U' U R' U' R U2' R U' R' // Square
U' R' U' R U2' R' U' R // F2L
U U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2' R2 U2' R U2' // 2GLL

57 STM/19.54s = 2.92 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4: 14.76



F U' R2 F L2 R2 F D2 B' D2 B' U2 F U F2 U L F' R2 U' L'

x2 y' // Inspection
U F U F R' S2' // CPLine
u' R2 U' R u2' U' r2 // pEO Ext
U R2 U r U' r' // EO
R U r' U2' r' // BF
R' U R' U R U' R' U R // F2L
R U R' U R U2' R' U R U R' U R U2' R' U' // 2GLL

49 STM/14.76s = 3.32 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5: 16.52



D B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 F R' U2 B2 D B L' U' B2

z // Inspection
U' x' U' R' U2' S' // CPLine + Pair
u R u R' u' U' r2 // pEO Ext
U' R r U' r // EO
R' U' R U r2 // BF
R' U R U R U R' // Square
U2' R' U R U' R' U R // F2L
U2' R2 U' R2 U' R U2' R U' R' U' R U R2 // 2GLL

51 STM/16.52s = 3.09 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 6: 17.91



B R B' R' D' F' D2 F2 R' B2 D2 F' D2 R2 L2 B D2 F R2

x' // Inspection
U2' R' U' f' R2 S2' // CPLine
r u r R U' R' u2' U' U r // pEO Ext
U2' r U' R' U r // EO
R' U r' U2 r' // BF
U' R' U' R3 U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L
R' U' R U' R' U2' R U R' U2' R U R' U R // 2GLL

56 STM/17.91s = 3.13 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 7: 15.88



L' B' D L' B' L U F L U L2 U D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B2

z // Inspection
U' F' R2 S2' // CPLine
r u' R' U R' u2' U r // pEO Ext
r U2' r' U2' R U r U' r' // EO
R' U' R U r2 // BF
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // Square
R' U' R U2' R' U R // F2L
U' R U R' U R' U2' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' // 2GLL

58 STM/15.88s = 3.65 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 8: 16.31



B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 F' R' U F L' B' L' B' F2 D2

y2 // Inspection
U2' S2' // CPLine
R u R' u2' R u' R' U R u2' r2 // pEO Ext
U' R2 U R' r U' r // EO
R U' r U2' r' U2' r2 // BF
R U R U R' U R U' R' // Square
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L
U2' R' U2' R U R' U R U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' U // 2GLL

61 STM/16.31s = 3.74 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 9: 14.30



D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R F2 R U2 F2 L' B2 U' F R' B2 D R F L' D'

y2 x // Inspection
U2' R' F U F // CPLine
U' R' U' R u2' U r // pEO Ext
R' U R U' r2 // EOBF
R' R U2' R' U2' R U' R' // Square
R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L
U' R U2' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R U' // 2GLL

49 STM/14.30s = 3.43 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 10: 17.92



R2 B' U' L2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L' B' L2 R U' R2 D F'

R' U' R' U' R y // CPLine
U R u r' U R' u2' U r // pEO Ext
R U R U R r U' r // EO
U' R U r2 // BF
U2' R' U2' R' // Square
R' U2' R U R' U' R // F2L
U R' U2' R2 R2' U2' R U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R U2' R' // 2GLL 

60 STM/17.92s = 3.35 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 11: 21.11



L2 F' R2 B2 D2 B U2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 R' F' R' D' U' R B U'

y' // Inspection
r U R U' x' U2' S' // CPLine
u' R' u' R u' r U' R' u2' U' r2 // pEO Ext
U R r U2' r' U' R U R' r U' r' // EO 
U r U2' r // BF
R U' R U' R' U2' R U' R' // Square
R' U2' R // F2L
U3 R U' R' U' R U2' R' U2' R U R' U2' R U R' U // 2GLL

62 STM/21.11s = 2.94 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 12: 14.62



D' L' D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 U F U2 F' L' D2 B' R'

y // Inspection
R' U R2 U' f2 // CPLine
u' R U' u' R u' r2 // pEO Ext
U' R U R' r U' r' // EO
U2' R' U' r2 // BF
R U R' U R U' R' // Square
R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L
R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' U // 2GLL

53 STM/14.62s = 3.63 TPS


----------



## RedstoneTim (Aug 22, 2020)

*@GenTheThief* - 11.75 Ao12 with ZZ and EOCross - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 
Solve 1



L D2 L2 U2 B2 L' B2 L U2 R2 D2 F R B U L' B' F R2 D

x' // Inspection
D x U r' R' U' x' D U2 L2 // EOCross
L U L' U2' L U L' // 1st pair
L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
x ( x' U2' ) U R U R2' U2' R2 // 3rd pair
U' U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R' F' R U2 R U2' R' F U' R U' R' // COLL
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U2 // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.97565.10595.38F2L7.56364.76395.16LL3.41205.87205.87EOCross3.4382.33102.92OLS2.77196.86196.86PLL1.5485.1985.19









Spoiler: 
Solve 2



U2 B2 L2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 F L' F D U2 F2 R2 D R F'

x' // Inspection
D L2' U' ( L l ) D' U' R U' R' U' U' R' U' R' U2' R' U2 L' U' L2' // XXEOCross
U' L U L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U2' R' U R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U' U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.76595.48585.39F2L7.50405.33395.20LL3.26195.83195.83EOCross5.20214.04203.85OLS4.23286.62286.62









Spoiler: 
Solve 3



U B2 R2 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 U' R' D R D2 U' R' D2 B L2 U

x' // Inspection
x' L2' D' x U L U2' x' D r' U2' // EOCross
x R U2' R2' U' R // 1st pair
U R R' R U R' // 2nd pair
L2' U2 L' U' L U' L2 // 3rd pair
U L' U2' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U2 F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.51535.04575.42F2L6.94344.90385.48LL3.57195.32195.32EOCross2.3883.36114.62OLS4.60275.87275.87









Spoiler: 
Solve 4



U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' L' U' B' U2 F' R' B' R'

x' // Inspection
D U' r' U' l' D x' D' L D x' x L2 U L' R' U2' R' // XEOCross
U2' R' U' R U R' U' R R' R U R' // 2nd pair
L U' L' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
L' L U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 4th pair
x' x U2' R U2' R D r' U2 r D' R2' x2 // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.78544.58605.09F2L8.00445.50475.88LL3.78102.65133.44EOCross4.10153.66184.39OLS4.92204.07234.67









Spoiler: 
Solve 5



F' U' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 F' D2 R U' R B' F D' B

x' // Inspection
U' l D L' x D' x' D x U2' // EOCross
x' U L U' L' // 1st pair
L' R U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R' U2' R U R' U' R U ( R' y ) // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // COLL
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.67575.34625.81F2L6.94405.76456.48LL3.73174.56174.56EOCross2.2773.08104.41OLS3.04206.58216.91PLL1.8384.3784.37









Spoiler: 
Solve 6



D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 U' R U B' F L' U F2

x2 // Inspection
L F' U R' x D x' L R2 D L' // EOCross
U' R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
x' x L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
x' x U L l' x' U R // 3rd pair
U2' L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U' U2' R2 D R' U R D' R' U' R' // COLL
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.64584.98655.58F2L7.90394.94465.82LL3.74195.08195.08EOCross2.7093.33114.07OLS3.17175.36175.36PLL1.4185.6785.67









Spoiler: 
Solve 7



F B2 U F' D2 L' D2 R B U2 F R2 F D2 R2 F L2 D2 F2 U

x' // Inspection
D R2 ( U' x ) x' R2' x' D R R L U L' U2' L' U' L' // XEOCross
U' L' U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
R' U' R R' U R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
x' x U' R' U' R L U U R' U' R U2' L' U2 // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.57595.58635.96F2L7.77465.92486.18LL2.80134.64155.36EOCross4.30143.26163.72OLS4.57316.78337.22









Spoiler: 
Solve 8



B2 U2 L' D' F' R U2 L' B F2 U2 R2 L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D

x2 // Inspection
D' l' B2' U x' D2' L' U R2 D // EOCross
U' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
x' x U L' U' L // 2nd pair
x' x U L R' U2' R // 3rd pair
L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' // 4th pair
U2 U2' R2 U2' R U' R' U R' U2' R' U' L U' R' U L' U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.63584.59634.99F2L7.03405.69456.40LL5.60183.21183.21EOCross2.3093.91104.35OLS6.80273.97273.97









Spoiler: 
Solve 9



L2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 R F R2 F' U B2 F2 R' B L'

x2 // Inspection
U' F R' U L U2 L2' L' U' L x U2 x' L' x' x U' R' U' L U2' R' U' R' U R U2' R' U2' R' // XXXEOCross
x' x U2' L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U F R U' U R' F' // COL-uh nvm
U' // Hand movements while trying to remember alg
R' U2' R U' L U2 R' U2 R U2' L' R' U R U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal21.97552.50612.78F2L7.37324.34385.16LL14.60231.58231.58EOCross6.47264.02304.64OLS15.50291.87312.00









Spoiler: 
Solve 10



F R' L2 F' B2 D' B U R D2 R2 L' F2 B2 U2 L B2 R2 U

x' // Inspection
U r ( U' D ) x' D x' D R D' U2' R2 // EOCross
y y' x' x L U' L' // 1st pair
L' U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
x' x U2' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y y' U' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U U R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
U2' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.26645.22735.95F2L8.37404.78495.85LL3.89246.17246.17EOCross2.80103.57113.93OLS2.80176.07196.79PLL2.13157.04157.04









Spoiler: 
Solve 11



R' U2 R2 U' L' B D L B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 F' L'

x' // Inspection
D x' D2 U ( x2 B' ) x2' D' R D' L2' U2' R2 // XEOCross
U2' R U R' U R U' R' L' U L // 2nd pair
D' L L' D2 L U2 L' D' R' U R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U U R' R U R' U' R U' R' U R U' L U' R' U L' U2' R U2' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal14.49644.42664.55F2L8.67434.96455.19LL5.82213.61213.61EOCross3.47102.88123.46OLS6.49284.31284.31









Spoiler: 
Solve 12



U B U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B2 F' R2 U2 D L' U2 B2 D R' B2 L2

x' // Inspection
L D' L' x' U F' L' D' L' U L' // EOCross
U R' U' R U R' U2' R // 1st pair
x' x U R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
R U R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
x x' U' L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' L U' R' U L' U R U R' U' R U R' U R U' U' U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.72645.46695.89F2L8.07455.58506.20LL3.65195.21195.21EOCross2.74103.65114.01OLS4.81275.61296.03









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (10/12)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.75595.02645.45F2L7.78415.27455.78LL3.97184.53184.53EOCross3.33113.30133.90OLS4.36235.28245.50PLL1.73105.78105.78






Spoiler: Mean (12/12)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.50584.64635.04F2L7.68405.21445.73LL4.82183.73193.94EOCross3.51123.42143.99OLS5.31244.52254.71PLL1.73105.78105.78






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.51535.04575.42F2L6.94344.90385.48LL2.80134.64155.36EOCross2.2773.08104.41OLS2.77196.86196.86PLL1.4185.6785.67


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 24, 2020)

@WarriorCatCuber 14.54 3x3 AO5 (ZZ method)
E: I scrolled up a little and saw that @RedstoneTim already did this, but I'm posting it anyway. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1, (18.62+)



Scramble: F L2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 R' D2 U' R D B L' U L2 D2

z2 // inspection
B R L' x x' D' F R D2 R D' // eoline, 9/9
x' x x' x U2 R2 U' x' L' x R' U2 L U L // first pair, 9/18
R' U2 R2 L U' L' // second pair, 6/24
U x z' z R x' U' R2 U R // third pair, 6/30
x' x U R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' // fourth pair, 12/42
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL, 7/49
x' x R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL, 16/65
U' // +2, 1/66

66 STM, 82 ETM, 80 QSTM





Spoiler: Solve 2, (13.54)



Scramble: B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U R U2 B' D2 R2 B L' U R'

z2 // inspection
U' D Lw' U' x' D' Lw B x // eoline, 7/7
R' U' R U' R2 U x' L x // first pair, 7/14
R U R' U R x' x L U' L' // second pair, 8/22
x' x U x' x R' U' R U' R2 R' U2 R U' R // third pair, 11/33
U' R U' R' U R R' U R U' R' // fourth pair, 11/44 
U F R' F' Rw U R U' Rw' // OCLL, 9/53
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL, 8/61

61 STM, 71ETM, 69 QSTM





Spoiler: Solve 3, 14.14



Scramble: B' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' B F' U R B2 F R' U'

z2 // inspection
D B' L D x U' x' // eoarrow, 5/5
U' U' R U' R' U R L2 U' L' // first pair, 10/15
U2 R U' R' U R U2 R2 U' R' // second pair, 10/25
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // third pair, 8/33
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L // fourth pair, 12/45
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL, 8/53
x' x U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL, 15/68

68 STM, 72 ETM, 78 QTM





Spoiler: Solve 4, 14.66



Scramble: U' R2 U2 L' U R' F B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D B2 D' L2 U2 F L'

z2 // inspection
R' B R2 U' F R D2 R D // eoline, 9/9
L U2 L2 R U x' x R x' x // first pair, 6/15
L U' L U' L' U L U2 L U' L' // second pair, 11/26
U L' U L U' L' U' L // third pair, 8/34
x' x U R U' R' U R U R' // fourth pair, 8/42
U Rw U R' U' L' U R U' x' // OCLL, 9/51
x' x U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 // PLL, 17/68

68 STM, 77 ETM, 79 QTM





Spoiler: Solve 5, 14.82



Scramble: R' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 F L' F' L2 D2 U2 R' U'

z2 // inspection
U' x' U' F x B L' D // eoline, 6/6
x' x U R U2 R' U R' U2 L2 R U L // first pair, 11/17
U2 L U' L' U L U' L' // second pair, 8/25
R' U R2 U2 R U' R' // third pair, 7/32
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R // fourth pair, 8/40
U2 Rw U R' U' L' U R U' x' // OCLL, 9/49
x' x U R' B' R U' R D R' U R D' R2' B R // PLL, 14/63

63 STM, 70 ETM, 73 QTM


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 24, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> @WarriorCatCuber 14.54 3x3 AO5 (ZZ method)
> E: I scrolled up a little and saw that @RedstoneTim already did this, but I'm posting it anyway. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't zz supposed to be rotationless?


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 24, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Isn't zz supposed to be rotationless?


Yes, The entire point of ZZ is that there are no rotations. WarriorCat tilted the cube a lot which, without a regrip, usually isn't considered a rotation. You can see from the video that essentially none of the rotations included in the reconstruction are paired with regrips and are mostly just the cube being tilted.
However, from the perspective of the cube itself, outside of the solve, being tilted _is_ being rotated. RedstoneTim did reconstructions of some of my solves and included my tilts as actual rotations. Historically I haven't done that, but after seeing them, I understand the reason, so I chose to include them here too (in the reconstructions that Tim already did for WarriorCat, you can see that he included similar rotations).


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 24, 2020)

5. (9.75) F2 D2 L' F2 R2 B2 L' F2 L F2 D2 F2 B' L D2 L2 U2 L2 D' R

x // inspection
R' U2 F R L2 // cross
R U R' U' L U L' // 1st pair
U' R' U2 R y U' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U L // 4th pair
R U' L' U R' U' L // OLL CP
U' // AUF

Edit:
finally got more sub-10

5. (9.98) R2 U' L' B U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 R2 L' D

z'
L' U' R' U R' F2
U L' U' L
R U' R' y' L U L'
y' R U' R' L U' L'
R U' R' U R U' R'
U2 R' U' F' U F R
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
U2


----------



## RedstoneTim (Aug 28, 2020)

*Dale Palmares* - 8.36 and 8.29 Official 3x3 ZZ averages - Marikina City Open II 2019



Spoiler: 8.36 average, 2nd round






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: 8.03



B' U2 L U' L F D' R2 B U2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2

y' x2' // Inspection
R B R' r F U' L l ( D' U ) R L R // EOCross
U' R' U R // 1st pair
L U' L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // COLL
R R' U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.03739.09728.97F2L5.00448.80438.60LL3.03299.57299.57EOCross1.92136.77126.25OLS2.68269.70269.70PLL1.59159.43159.43









Spoiler: Solve 2: 8.21



U' D' B2 D2 R' D2 B U2 D F2 B' D2 B' R2 L2 F' L2 B U2 R2

x' // Inspection
L D' U x' D F' U' F2 M2' U2 M2' // EOCross
U' R U R' // 1st pair
L U2 L' U U L L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U L' U' L U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U L' U2 L // 4th pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L // OCLL
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 ( U' D ) R' U R U' D' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.21668.04668.04F2L5.32417.71427.89LL2.89258.65248.30EOCross1.84105.43115.98OLS1.401611.431611.43PLL2.13177.98167.51









Spoiler: Solve 3: 8.40



F2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 R D2 F U2 R F2 L2 D' B F' L' R U

x2' // Inspection
U' x L' R' ( U D ) x' D' ( x U' ) L x' R2 D U R L U R // EOCross
U R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 1st pair
R U' R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
x r' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
L U L' U' L U L' // 4th pair
U2 F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // COLL
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.40718.45748.81F2L5.00459.00489.60LL3.40267.65267.65EOCross2.52155.95176.75OLS2.52218.33218.33PLL1.40128.57128.57









Spoiler: Solve 4: 8.48



L2 F' U L U' R' L2 U' B D R B2 U2 L D2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 R

z2' // Inspection
r D r' M' U' R U L2' l D R' L2' D' D' // EOCross
U2 L' U' L R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 L U L' U L U' L2' // 2nd pair
U2 L U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U' R' R U R' R R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.48728.49728.49F2L6.16528.44528.44LL2.32208.62208.62EOCross2.48145.65145.65OLS2.60259.62259.62PLL1.32129.09129.09









Spoiler: Solve 5: 8.72



D F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 R2 F L' F R D' R2 B U L'

x' // Inspection
U' R U' x' U' F R D' R' D U ( R L ) R // EOCross
U L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 1st pair
U' L U' L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U' U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U F' R U R' U' U U' R' F R // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2' R' // COLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.72748.49748.49F2L5.56478.45478.45LL3.16278.54278.54EOCross1.76137.39137.39OLS2.56259.77259.77PLL1.72137.56137.56









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (3/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.36708.37718.49F2L5.49468.37478.55LL2.87248.36238.01EOCross2.28135.71146.14OLS2.17219.66219.66PLL1.62148.66138.04






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.37718.49728.61F2L5.41468.50468.50LL2.96258.44258.44EOCross2.10136.18136.18OLS2.35239.78239.78PLL1.63148.58148.58






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.03739.09728.97F2L5.00448.80438.60LL2.32208.62208.62EOCross1.76137.39137.39OLS1.401611.431611.43PLL1.32129.09129.09












Spoiler: 8.29 average, Final






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: 8.78



D R B2 U R2 U' F' L2 F' L F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U B2 U'

x y2 // Inspection
U' R U ( l R ) D' U U' R' U R' // EOCross
U2 R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
R U' R' U R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U L' U L U L' U L U' U U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' l' l U l' U' L U R U' ( L' x' ) F // COLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.78738.31728.20F2L5.08489.45479.25LL3.70256.76256.76EOCross1.64116.71106.10OLS3.24195.86195.86PLL1.061312.261312.26









Spoiler: Solve 2: 9.57



F2 L' D' B' L' B2 D' L' F' R F2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U2

x2' // Inspection
B R' D r U R ( x' L2' ) D' U R2 D D R2 // EOCross
U' U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U R' U2 R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
R' U2 R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
L' L U' L' U2 L U' L' U L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
R U' L' U R' U' L // COLL
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U U' U R' U' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.57717.42717.42F2L5.88498.33498.33LL3.69225.96225.96EOCross2.56135.08135.08OLS2.48218.47218.47PLL2.29156.55156.55









Spoiler: Solve 3: 8.51



L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 F U' L' B' R' B2 U' B D R B2

x2' // Inspection
U R L l' ( U' D' ) R U' R' U2 x' D' L' R' // EOCross
U L' U L2 U L' // 1st pair
L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' x l // COLL
U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U M2' U M2' U' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.51748.70758.81F2L5.56549.71549.71LL2.95206.78217.12EOCross1.76137.39137.39OLS2.64217.95228.33PLL1.39117.91117.91









Spoiler: Solve 4: 7.57



B L' D2 B2 D2 R' F R' L' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 B2 D' F2 U2

x2' // Inspection
U L l' ( D U' ) l F L' U R' U' R' // EOCross
R U' L' // 1st pair
U' R' R U' U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R R' U R L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R' U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // OCLL
U' R U R' F' l F l' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal7.57678.85668.72F2L5.40458.33448.15LL2.172210.142210.14EOCross1.56127.69117.05OLS1.481711.491711.49PLL1.491510.071510.07









Spoiler: Solve 5: 6.93



B F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 B' U2 L' F2 D' F2 U B2 U2 B R F'

x y2 // Inspection
l D' D' x L' U R ( x' L' ) D' L D' ( U D' ) L2' // EOCross
U l F l' L U L' // 1st pair
L' U2 L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal6.93537.65537.65F2L4.72439.11439.11LL2.21104.52104.52EOCross2.00136.50136.50OLS3.13196.07196.07









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (3/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.29718.57718.57F2L5.35499.16488.98LL2.94227.49237.83EOCross1.65127.26116.65OLS2.45197.74197.74PLL1.31139.90139.90






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.27688.22678.10F2L5.33489.01478.82LL2.94206.79206.79EOCross1.90126.30126.30OLS2.59197.32207.71PLL1.56148.99148.99






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal6.93537.65537.65F2L4.72439.11439.11LL2.172210.142210.14EOCross1.56127.69117.05OLS1.481711.491711.49PLL1.061312.261312.26


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 29, 2020)

PB MAAAAAAANN !!!!

5. (8.47) U' L' F2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 D2 U2 F' R D2 L' B' F2 L' D

z' y // inspection
F' U' R' F2 L R2 // cross
y' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U R U' R' L U L' // 2nd pair
U2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U R U R' // 4th pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 // AUF


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 29, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> PB MAAAAAAANN !!!!
> 
> 5. (8.47) U' L' F2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 D2 U2 F' R D2 L' B' F2 L' D
> 
> ...


That’s a lot of 3-move inserts.


----------



## RedstoneTim (Aug 29, 2020)

*John Smith* - 3.96 ZZ single - Unofficial

(he already reconstructed it himself, so I'm just giving the splits here)



Spoiler: Video










U R2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 B' L R2 B2 D' U2

F D' R' F // EOCross
U' L U' L' // 1st pair
U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2 R' U // OCLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal3.96328.08328.08F2L3.03247.92247.92LL0.9388.6088.60EOCross0.7045.7145.71OLS1.83168.74168.74


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 29, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> *John Smith* - 3.96 ZZ single - Unofficial
> 
> (he already reconstructed it himself, so I'm just giving the splits here)
> 
> ...


if 4th pair excecuted as U R U R' U' R U2 R'.....
maybe because he was too fast didnt realise that


----------



## RedstoneTim (Aug 29, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> if 4th pair excecuted as U R U R' U' R U2 R'.....
> maybe because he was too fast didnt realise that


Yep, he said that he could've gotten low 3 had he recognized the WV case. I guess he was just going to fast and was a bit nervous as well.


----------



## Cubing5life (Aug 29, 2020)

PB single 6.73

Time List:
1. 6.73 F2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L' R F' D F' D' R2

x2 y2
D‘ R‘ D R D2 R2 D//cross
U R‘ U R//first pair
L U2 L2‘ U‘ L//second pair
y‘ U2 R‘ U‘ R U‘ R‘ U R//third pair
y‘ R U‘ R‘//fourth pair
R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F'//OLL
U2//AUF

43HTM (with rotations), ~6.4 TPS


----------



## RadicalMacaroni (Aug 29, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> if 4th pair excecuted as U R U R' U' R U2 R'.....
> maybe because he was too fast didnt realise that


I stupidly did the pair quickly and completely missed the easy WV, would've been a 25 move solve if I had seen that and probably could've been like 3.3.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 30, 2020)

really good OLL skip

10.52s.

R' F2 R' D F' D2 F2 D B2 U R2 D2 R' U2 B2 R D2 B2 R D2

x' y2
D' R D' R L
y U' R U R' U' R U R' y U2 R U R' // (i know at first i can do orange white pair but didnt realise that)
y' U' R U' R' U' L U' L'
U' R U2 R' U2 L' U' L
U R U' R'
U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 30, 2020)

first sub-6
1. 5.83 U R2 B2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L' D' F2 L R B' F2 D' F U2

y
L R' U' F' y U' R U R' y' U' L F2 L' // xxcross
U y' U y' R U' R' L U' L' // f2l3
U' y L' U L U y' U R U R' // f2l4
F R' F' R U R U' R' // ll
37/5.83=6.34 tps

this was so bad
was on keyboard unfortunately

same solution but doesn't look terrible
y
L R' U' F' U' Fw R Fw' U' L F2 L' // xxcross
U2 L U' L' R U' R' // f2l3
y' U' L' U L U2 y' R U R' // f2l4
F R' F' R U R U' R' // ll


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 31, 2020)

F L B D' R F2 R' B' D' F D2 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 F'

okay that was a weird solve

y' z2
L R' D R D' // cross
U L' U L U' L' U L // f2l1
y U2 L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // f2l2
U2 R U' R' U' F R' F' R2 U' (R') // 2e2e
(R2) U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 // solved


----------



## Username: Username: (Sep 1, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-01
single: 8.44

Time List:
1. 8.44 D L R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 L2 D L' B D R U2 F R
One of my fastest fullstep solves.



Spoiler: Reconstruction



z2 // Inspection
F D' L D' R' // Cross
U' R' U R U L' U' L // First Pair
U' R U' R' // Second Pair
y U R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R // Third Pair
U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL
// View on alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats lol



60 ETM / 8.44 = 7.10 ETPS
58 STM / 8.44 = 6.87 STPS
58 HTM / 8.44 = 6.87 TPS


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 2, 2020)

5. (10.81) U2 R2 U L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 B' D' F' U2 R2 F R' B' U2

z2 y // inspection
D R' D // cross
U R U' R' y R U' R' // 1st pair
y2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2 U R' U' R y' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' U' R U' R' // OLL CP
U' // AUF


----------



## RedstoneTim (Sep 3, 2020)

*Simon Kalhofer* - 10.38 One-Handed ZZ Ao5 - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: 10.02



U' F' D R L' U2 L U F' R2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 F2 R'

x // Inspection
R' ( x y' ) D U' U' R' x' D U' U' // EOLine
x U // Right square
R' U' R' // Right pair
z R U R' U R U R' R' U' R' U R' R' U' // Left square
R' R' U' R' U // Left pair
z' U z U' R R ( U z' ) U' R U' U' z U' R' U R U' R U D' R' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.02494.89565.59F2L6.73314.61355.20LL3.29185.47216.38EOLine2.3783.38104.22Left block2.70197.04207.41Right block1.6642.4153.01OLS3.99235.76266.52









Spoiler: Solve 2: 9.39



F' R U2 L2 F2 D B L' D2 F2 B2 R U2 B2 R L2 U2 R U2 F' U'

x y' // Inspection
z' r' U r R U' F' D R' D // EOLine
z U R' U' R U R R U' R' U' // Left square
R U' R' U R U' R' ( U z' ) // Left pair
U' R' U R U' U' R // Right square
R U' R' // Right pair
R U' R' D R' U' R D' R' R' U R' U' R' U2' R' U2' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.39545.75565.96F2L6.14376.03396.35LL3.25175.23175.23EOLine2.1794.15104.61Left block2.40187.50197.92Right block1.57106.37106.37OLS3.82205.24205.24









Spoiler: Solve 3: 11.34



F2 R B' U2 R' L' B2 D F' R' F2 R' L2 B2 L2 U2 R U2

x // Inspection
R' ( z' R ) U' x D U' R F R' D' // EOLine
z U ( U z' ) y x ( x' y' ) R' U R // Right square
R U' U' R' U' U' R U' z z' R' // Right pair
z R U R U' R U' R U // Left square
R' U R' U' R U R' ( U' z' ) // Left pair
U R z U' R z' R' U R U' R' U' U' L U' R U2' R' U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.34564.94665.82F2L7.90394.94475.95LL3.44174.94195.52EOLine2.3393.86104.29Left block2.07167.73178.21Right block3.50144.00205.71OLS4.14256.04276.52









Spoiler: Solve 4: 13.65



U' F2 L D2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 B2 R F R U2 F L' U F' R2

x2 y' // Inspection
R D' U' R' U' F' U R R D // EOLine
U' U' R z R R U' U' R U R' U' R' U R U' // Left square
R R ( U' z' ) U' R U' U' R' U' U' R U' R' // Right square
U' R' U' R U' U' R' U' R // Right pair
z R R ( U z' ) // Left pair
U' U U' U' R U R' U' R' U' R U' R' U' U' L R R U' R' U L' U2' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.65735.35755.49F2L8.10506.17526.42LL5.55234.14234.14EOLine2.24104.46104.46Left block2.83186.36207.07Right block3.03227.26227.26OLS6.25264.16274.32









Spoiler: Solve 5: 9.77



B U2 L2 F R2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 R D2 F2 D' U' F D2 R' B'

x y' // Inspection
D' R' D z' ( x' y' ) R U z' F' D // EOLine
z R R' U R U' R' U' U' R ( U z' ) // Left square
R' U R U' R' U' R // Right square
U' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // Right pair
z U R ( U' z' ) // Left pair
U' U R' U' U' z U R' U' z' R U R' U' U' L U' R U' z U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.77545.53626.35F2L6.43365.60416.38LL3.34185.39216.29EOLine2.4772.83104.05Left block2.06136.31157.28Right block1.90168.42168.42OLS3.87215.43256.46









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (3/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.38535.11615.88F2L7.02354.99415.84LL3.36185.36205.96EOLine2.3983.35104.18Left block2.28167.03177.47Right block2.35114.67145.95OLS4.00235.75266.50






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.83575.26635.81F2L7.06395.52436.09LL3.77195.03205.30EOLine2.3293.89104.32Left block2.41177.05187.46Right block2.33135.57156.43OLS4.41235.21255.66






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.39545.75565.96F2L6.14376.03396.35LL3.25175.23175.23EOLine2.1794.15104.61Left block2.06136.31157.28Right block1.57106.37106.37OLS3.82205.24205.24


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 3, 2020)

really nice EP

5. (10.61) F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' D B2 U2 R D2 B R F2

x z'
R' D L2 // cross face
U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' U y' U R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' (R U R' U R U2 R')(F R U R' U' F') // OLL
M2 U2 M2 U' // EP


----------



## RedstoneTim (Sep 19, 2020)

A little late, but whatever.

*@PetrusQuber* - 12.63 Petrus Ao5 - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: 9.32



L2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F' U' R' F2 R' B' F R B' R' D2

x y2 // Inspection
U' L' D // 222
U R' U' R2 x U2' x' U' R' U2' R2 // 223
x' x L' U L // EO
y' R U' R' U R U' R' // Right square
x' x U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // Right pair
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R R' R U R' U' F' U U // COLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.32495.26566.01F2L6.62304.53375.59LL2.70197.04197.042232.88124.17144.86EO1.2432.4254.03Right block2.50156.00187.20OLS3.95276.84297.34









Spoiler: Solve 2: 12.97



B2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 F R' U B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U

y2 x' // Inspection
D U' ( U' D ) x' D // 222
y' x' x U' U' U' R U' R2' F U' x U R' U' R' // 223
x' U' L F' L' // EO
x ( y' z ) R2 U' R' // Right square
U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // Right pair
U U R U R' U R U' U' R' // OCLL
x' x U' x' x U' R U R' F' R U' U' R' U2' R' F R U R U2' R' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.97604.63715.47F2L7.60324.21395.13LL5.37285.21325.962234.44173.83214.73EO1.0044.0055.00Right block2.16115.09136.02OLS3.25185.54185.54PLL3.40185.29226.47









Spoiler: Solve 3: 12.37



L2 R2 B L2 D2 F L2 U2 B2 R2 F' R D' B' F2 D2 R U' L D' F2

y x // Inspection
D R U' F' x' R' D D // 222
( y' x ) R U' ( R2 x' ) F U' R2 U R // 223
x U' r' U' r // EO
( x' y' ) U2' R U R2' U2' R U R // Right square
R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' // Right pair
U R' U U R U R2' F R U R U' R' F' R // COLL
U' U' M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.37635.09675.42F2L8.43384.51424.98LL3.94256.35256.352234.47153.36173.80EO0.8045.0056.25Right block3.16196.01206.33OLS3.52267.39267.39PLL1.77105.65105.65









Spoiler: Solve 4: 12.55



B' L B' L F2 B U' L' D L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L D2 R' F2 D2 B2

y' x2 // Inspection
D F D' R U' B' D2 // 222
y' U' R U R' U' R2 U R' x' x U R' U' R2' // 223
R' F R F U' x R' U' R // EO
( x' y' ) x' x y y' U R2 U2' R' U2' R' U2' R' // Right square
R' U' R U2' R' U R // Right pair
U' U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
x' x R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.55665.26776.14F2L9.48424.43515.38LL3.07247.82268.472234.68194.06224.70EO1.4785.4496.12Right block3.33154.50206.01OLS2.84165.63165.63PLL1.57159.551710.83









Spoiler: Solve 5: 16.71



L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 R' D U' F R2 F2 R' B2

y x // Inspection
L2' U' R' r' B2 D // 222
y' x' x2 R' U' R' U2' R x2' ( x y ) y' ( F x ) R2 U' x' U' x U' x' R2 // 223
x' x F' R U' R2' F R // EO
y' ( y x ) ( x' y' ) U' ( y x ) ( x' y' ) U' R2 U R2' // Right square
x' x U R U2' R' U' R U2' R' // Right pair
R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
x' x U' R U R' U' R' F R U' R R' U R U' R' U' R U R' F' U U // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal16.71653.89855.09F2L13.69362.63543.94LL3.02299.603110.262238.35172.04263.11EO1.4764.0885.44Right block3.87133.36205.17OLS2.37156.33177.17PLL1.992211.062412.06









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (3/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.63634.99725.70F2L8.50374.35445.17LL4.13266.30286.792234.53173.75204.41EO1.0954.5965.50Right block2.88155.20186.25OLS3.20206.24206.24PLL2.25146.23167.12






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.78614.77715.56F2L9.16363.93454.91LL3.62256.91277.462234.96163.22204.03EO1.2054.1865.02Right block3.00154.99185.99OLS3.19206.28216.59PLL2.18167.33188.25






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.32495.26566.01F2L6.62304.53375.59LL2.70197.04197.042232.88124.17144.86EO0.8045.0056.25Right block2.16115.09136.02OLS2.37156.33177.17PLL1.57159.551710.83


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 19, 2020)

Oh dear more inefficiency reminders


----------



## RedstoneTim (Sep 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’ve got the Quest anniversary video, possibly a reconstruction of this


I've got you covered.

*@PetrusQuber* - 12.33 Petrus Ao5 - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: 11.98



U2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F' D2 R D' U2 B2

x2 y' // Inspection
U L2 U2 F ( U z' ) x' D' D' // 222
( x z' ) ( z x' ) U' R2 U R' ( y x ) ( x' y' ) U R' U F U2 R2 // 223
U' r' F r R' F R // EO
y' ( y x ) ( z x' ) R2 U R U' R2' // Right square
R U R' // Right pair
x' x F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL
U2' M2' U M' U2' M U M2' U2' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.98544.51645.34F2L8.17323.92404.90LL3.81225.77246.302234.80173.54224.58EO1.3375.2675.26Right block2.0483.92115.39OLS2.51166.37187.17PLL1.8095.0095.00









Spoiler: Solve 2: 10.68



F2 B U' R L2 U' F' D2 L B2 L2 F2 U F2 B2 U F2 U B2

x' y // Inspection
U ( l R ) D' l' x2' B ( B x ) // 222
( y' x ) x2' x U R' U R U' R2' // 223
x B R' U R // EO
( x' y' ) x' x2 z' ( z x' ) U ( x z' ) ( z x' ) R' U' R2 U R' // Right square
R2 U2' R U R' U R2 // Right pair
x' x M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U2' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.68403.75534.96F2L8.64303.47414.75LL2.04104.90125.882233.79133.43164.22EO0.9644.1755.21Right block3.89133.34205.14OLS1.2275.7475.74PLL2.04104.90125.88









Spoiler: Solve 3: 37.12



U2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 B F2 D2 B2 R' B2 F D2 F' U' R2 B2 D' R

y' x' // Inspection
// RIP edge
. . . r x' U D L' D' D' x2' y' R' U2' R // 222
( x' z ) x2' ( x2 z' ) z ( U x' ) F U U F' z' U' x R' U l // 223
y' L' U L2 F' L' x' x U L F' L' // EO
y' R' U2' R2 U' R' U2' R' R' // Right square
U' R U2' R' U R // Right pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
x' x x' x x' x U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D' U U // PLL
( x' z2 ) z z // Fixing the edge

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal37.12671.80892.40F2L29.89411.37541.81LL7.23263.60354.8422322.78180.79271.19EO3.4392.62123.50Right block3.68143.80154.08OLS5.32142.63142.63PLL2.89186.23279.34









Spoiler: Solve 4: 11.82



D F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 F L2 U' L' D' B2 F' R D L F2

y2 // Inspection
U' R' U' D' x' D // 222
y' ( x z' ) ( z x' ) R2' F' U' F R2 // 223
U R' F R // EO
y' U ( x z' ) z l U' R U' R' U R U' R' // Right square
x' x U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // Right pair
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' R' U2 R // COLL
M2' U M2' U M' U2' M2' U2' M' U2' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.82605.08695.84F2L7.49364.81456.01LL4.33245.54245.542233.21103.12144.36EO0.7245.5645.56Right block3.56226.18277.58OLS3.70267.03287.57PLL1.96105.10105.10









Spoiler: Solve 5: 13.18



D R2 B2 U' F2 U F2 D2 B' D' B2 U' L' U' R' F R2 U L'

x2 // Inspection
l' U l D' R U' B x' ( B' x ) // 222
U' R' U2' R ( y x ) ( x' y' ) U' F' U y L2 // 223
U R' F R2 U' R' // EO
y' x' x U R' U' R // Right square
U' R' U' U R' U' R U R2 U' R2' x' x R U' R' U R U' R' // Right pair
x' x U R U2' R D R' U R R' U2 R R' U' R D' R2' // COLL
U' M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.18695.24806.07F2L8.71445.05536.08LL4.47255.59276.042233.95164.05205.06EO0.8267.3267.32Right block3.94225.58276.85OLS5.81345.85386.54PLL1.3596.6796.67









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (3/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.33614.95715.76F2L8.12374.56465.66LL4.20245.71255.952233.99143.51194.76EO0.9666.2766.27Right block3.18175.34226.92OLS4.01256.24286.99PLL1.7095.2895.28






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal16.96583.42714.19F2L12.58372.94473.74LL4.38214.80245.482237.71151.95202.60EO1.4564.1374.82Right block3.42164.68205.84OLS3.71195.12215.66PLL2.01115.48136.47






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.68403.75534.96F2L7.49364.81456.01LL2.04104.90125.882233.21103.12144.36EO0.7245.5645.56Right block2.0483.92115.39OLS1.2275.7475.74PLL1.3596.6796.67


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 20, 2020)

5. (9.31) R' U B' D2 R2 D2 U2 B L2 R2 B' F L2 D' R2 F2 L' D' U R2

z2 // inspection
D M2 U2 M2 // cross
R' U R U L' U' L // 1st pair
y L' U L // 2nd pair
U' y U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R' F R F' R U R' // 4th pair
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 20, 2020)

10.658 PB2 3x3 single:

Scramble: L2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' L' D2 F2 R' B L' R2 B D U

x2 // Inspection (0,0)
U' B2 U2 R' F R' y U' R' F R // Cross (10,10)
L U' L' // F2L 1 (3,13)
R U2 R' y U R U' R' // F2L 2 (7,20)
U L' U2 L2 U L' // F2L 3 (6,26)
y U' L U L' // F2L 4 (4,30)
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (12,42)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL (16,58)

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 27, 2020)

Ethan Davis - 16.31 OH ao12 including 14.47 ao5 with YruRU (video)



Spoiler: Solve 1: 18.08



D R' D2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 F2 D' L' F R' U L R U' B'

z y2 // Inspection
S' U' R F' // CPLine
u' R2 u r2 R U' R' u2' r2 // pEO Ext
U' r U2' r' U' R2 U r U' r // EO
R' U R U' r2 // BF
U' R U R U R' U R U' R' // Square
U' R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L
R U R' U R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U2' // 2GLL

60 STM/18.08s = 3.32 TPS

Terrible F2L solution here, I should have just done R U R' U R2 U' R2 U R into Z-perm after BF





Spoiler: Solve 2: 12.96



U2 L2 B2 R B2 L B2 R' B2 R2 U2 F' L F2 D U L2 R F2 U

y // Inspection
U' F // CPLine
U' u R2 U' R u2' r2 // pEO Ext
R' r U' r // EO
R' U' r U2' r' U2' r2 // BF
U' R U' R U R // Square
U R U' R' // F2L
U' U' R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U R U // 2GLL

44 STM/12.96s = 3.40 TPS

Every step except BF was lucky





Spoiler: Solve 3: 16.79



L D' U2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 L B' L D' U' F U' L'

x2 y // Inspection
U R' U' R' U' F2' // CPLine
R' u' U' r' R2 U' R' u2' U r // pEO Ext
r U2' r' U2' R2 r U' r' // EO
R U r' U2' r' // BF
U R2 U2' R' U' R U2' R U2' R' U R' U R U R U' R' // F2L
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // 2GLL

60 STM/16.79s = 3.57 TPS

Another terrible F2L lol





Spoiler: Solve 4: 12.57



R2 U F R2 U L2 F R U2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 R

x' y // Inspection
R U' F // CPLine
u' U' R' u2' U r // pEO Ext
U2' R r U' r // EO
R2 U2' R U r2 // BF
R2 U' R U' R' U2' R' U R // Square
U R U R' U R U' R' // F2L
R U2' R' U' R U' R' U // 2GLL

44 STM/12.57s = 3.50 TPS

Super lucky CPFB and antisune 2GLL, the rest was averageish





Spoiler: Solve 5: 15.15



D F B L F' B' R' D B' L2 B D2 F' U2 B U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L

y // Inspection
u R F' R2 S2' // CPLine
R2 U2 R u2' r2 // pEO Ext
U2' R2 U r U' r // EO
U R U' r2 // BF
U R2 U' R' // Square
U' R' U2' R U2' R' U R // F2L
U' R' U' U R2 U2' R' U' R U' R2 U2' R U R' U R // 2GLL

49 STM/15.15s = 3.23 TPS

A mistake in recognizing the 2GLL cost me about a second, otherwise this was a really good solve





Spoiler: Solve 6: 15.29



L2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U F2 R2 U' R2 B' L D U B U' R2 D' R

x // Inspection
U' F2' // CPLine
U' r2 U' R u2' r // pEO Ext
U2' r U R' U' r' // EO
U' R U R' U r2 // BF
U R2 U2' R' U R2 U' R' // Square
U' R' U R U' R' U R // F2L
U' U' U' R' U' U R R' U' R U' R' U2' R // 2GLL

50 STM/15.29s = 3.27 TPS

Ahhh I lost like 2 to recognizing the back sune, this could have been a 13 ao5 





Spoiler: Solve 7: 16.64



U2 B2 D2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 L B2 R' D R' U' L2 B' U' R2 F'

y2 x' // Inspection
U f' U' F // CPLine
r U R' u' R2 U R' u2' U r2 // pEO Ext
r U' r U R U r U' r' // EO
R U' r2 // BF
U R2 U2' R' U2' R U' R' // Square
U2' R' U2' R U2' R' U R // F2L
U' R U2' R' U2' R' U' R U R U' R' U2' R' U2' R U2' // 2GLL

59 STM/16.64s = 3.55 TPS

CPLine and BF were really nice but the rest was bad so it evened out to just be average





Spoiler: Solve 8: 27.38



R2 U' L' B U F U D R' U2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U L2 U F2 U' R2

y2 // Inspection
U R2 U R' y // CPLine
U R u' R' U' r' R U' R' u2' r // pEO Ext
R U r' U' r2 U' r // EO
U' r U2' r // BF
R2 U R U' R2 U' R2 // Square
U2' R' U2' R U' R' // F2L
U' U R2 U' R U' R U R' U R U R' U' R' U R2 // Wrong 2GLL
U' R U R' U R U2' R' U R U R' U R U2' R' // Wrong 2GLL Again
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2' // 

85 STM/27.38s = 3.10 TPS

That case and its related cases always trip me up for some reason





Spoiler: Solve 9: 17.39



L D2 F' U L' F2 L2 B U' F2 L2 U R2 U F2 B2 R2 D' L2 R

x2 // Inspection
F r' U' S' // CPLine
r u' U2' u' R u' U r2 // pEO Ext
U' R' r U2' r U' r' U' r2 U' r' // EO
U2' R U r2 // BF
R2 R U R2 U' R // Square
U R U' R' // F2L
U' U2' R U2' R2 U2' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U2' // 2GLL

51 STM/17.39s = 2.93 TPS

Bad EO but good F2L, again kinda evened out to be average, pauses hurt the solve though





Spoiler: Solve 10: 16.23



F D' L U' B' D2 R' F U' R2 U R2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F'

y z // Inspection
U' R' U F // CPLine
u' R' u' R u r // pEO Ext
U' r U2' r' U' R r U' r // EO
U2' R' U' r2 // BF
U R2 U R U' R2 U R // Square
U' R U' R' U2' R U' R' // F2L
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R U' // 2GLL

56 STM/16.23s = 3.45 TPS

Nice start, H 2GLLs are always hard to recognize though





Spoiler: Solve 11: 18.04



B U L F' B U2 L' F2 L2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 B2 R D2

x' y // Inspection
R U R U' x' U2' S2' // CPLine
r' U' u' R u2' R u R' u R2 u2' r // pEO Ext
R U' r' U' R' U r // EO
r' U2' r2 U2' r // BF
U R U R' U2' R U' R' // Square
U' R' U' R U2' R' U' R // F2L
U R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' // 2GLL

59 STM/18.04s = 3.27 TPS

Really bad pEO Ext here, r' U' u2' R u R2 U' R u2' r would have been a better solution





Spoiler: Solve 12: 16.51



R2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 B' D' R D B L2 U2 L D2 U'

x2 y // Inspection
U' R F' R S2' // CPLine
R2 u' R' u' R u U' r2 // pEO Ext
U R r U' r // EO
U' R' U R U' r2 // BF
U R2 U R U R' U R U' R' // Square
U2' R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L
U R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2' R2 U2' R U // 2GLL

55 STM/16.51s = 3.33 TPS

Completely missed the paired corners at the beginning and also R' U2' R U' R U' R U R2 U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' for the 2-gen part saves 13 moves XD


14.47 ao5 is solves 2-6


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 29, 2020)

personal best

5. (8.10) F R' B' R B' U R B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 F' R'

z' // inspection
L' D R F' U L2 // cross
R' U' R U2 R' U R // 1st pair
U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y2 U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' U' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U' // AUF


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 4, 2020)

1. 6.68 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 R U R2 D' B' U B' D @2020-10-04 11:49:29

U'D R' U' R y' L' U L U' R2 // xxcross
U2 R U R' y U2 L' U L // f2l3
R U R' U2 R U R' // f2l4
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // oll
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // pll
55/6.68 = 8.23 tps

probably the highest tps I've gotten and one of my best full step solves I think


----------



## RedstoneTim (Oct 10, 2020)

I tried my best to reconstruct this as Petrus

*@ObscureCuber* - 13.49 Petrus Ao5 - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: 12.98



R' B R2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 R' B2 F2 L' U' L2 B'

y // Inspection
L2 U F U R' U' U' R // 222
U U' R' F R U F' L F L U L' U' L' U L U' y' L' U L // 223
y U U R U' U' R' // EO
y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // Right square
U R' U' R U' R' U R // Right pair
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
U U' M2' U M U2' M' U M2' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.98665.08695.32F2L9.74495.03525.34LL3.24175.25175.252236.42284.36294.52EO1.4464.1774.86Right block1.88157.98168.51OLS2.10167.62167.62PLL1.9194.7194.71









Spoiler: Solve 2: 13.97



L' F' U2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 F' L2 U2 B D R' U' L R U' L2 R2

y // Inspection
U' R2' L' F U L U L' L U' L2' U2 L R' U' U' R // 222
F2 L2 R U' R' U' y' L' U L // 223
y U U' U' U' L F' L2' U2 L // EO
y' R U' U' R U R2' U' R U' R' U R // Right square
U2 R U' R' // Right pair
U' U U U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.97715.08745.30F2L10.71514.76545.04LL3.26206.13206.132236.10264.26274.43EO1.6495.49106.10Right block2.97165.39175.72OLS3.83246.27246.27









Spoiler: Solve 3: 14.19



R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 B' D2 U2 R D' L R2 U' R2

z2 // Inspection
M' U x' D R' L2 U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 222
U' U U' R' U R U L U2 L' U y' U L U' L' // 223
U' U2 U' y' U U' R R' U' U' R' U' R U R' U' U' R2 // Right square
U' U' R' U' R U R' // Right pair
U U' U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 ( U' D ) R' U R ( D' U' ) // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal14.19795.57805.64F2L10.30525.05555.34LL3.89276.94256.432235.89284.75305.09Right block4.41245.44255.67OLS2.60176.54176.54PLL2.46176.91156.10









Spoiler: Solve 4: 13.07



U' L' D R' U' D L' F U D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2 B L2 B R2

z2 // Inspection
( U' D ) R' U' U' R U' U' R' U' R // 222
U2 L U L F' U U' U2 L' U' L U2 y' R U' R2' U' R ( U' y ) L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 223
U' U2 F R U R' U' F' // EO
( U y' ) R' U' U' R U R' U' R // Right pair
U' U2 U' U' R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 ( U D' ) R U' R' ( U' D ) U' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.07745.66725.51F2L9.26535.72535.72LL3.81215.51194.992236.45365.58365.58EO1.6784.7984.79Right block1.1497.8997.89OLS1.1497.8997.89PLL3.81215.51194.99









Spoiler: Solve 5: 13.43



B D2 L2 R D B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L' D' R2 U' B' F' D

x2 y' // Inspection
D U2 F R L D' U' R2 U' L2 U' U U L' U L U' L' U' L // 222
U' R U' U' R' U' R R' R U R' // 223
U U' R' U R // Right square
y' y' U U' U R U' U' R' U' U F R U R' U' F' // EO
y' R' U' R U R' U' R // Right pair
U2 U' U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 ( U' D ) R' U R ( D' U' ) // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.43775.73785.81F2L10.93585.31615.58LL2.50197.60176.802236.03315.14315.14EO2.93155.12175.80Right block1.97126.09136.60OLS1.2075.8386.67PLL2.50197.60176.80









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (3/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.49745.49755.56F2L10.30545.24565.43LL3.19206.27195.962236.19315.01315.01EO2.08115.29125.77Right block2.03125.92136.41OLS2.06136.32146.81PLL3.16206.34185.71






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.53735.40755.55F2L10.19535.20555.40LL3.34216.29205.992236.18304.86315.02EO1.92105.21105.21Right block2.47156.06166.47OLS2.17156.90156.90PLL2.67165.99155.62






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.98665.08695.32F2L9.26535.72535.72LL2.50197.60176.802235.89284.75305.09EO1.4464.1774.86Right block1.1497.8997.89OLS1.1497.8997.89PLL1.9194.7194.71









Spoiler: Solves analyzed as CFOP with EO




Solve 1
Solve 2
Solve 3
Solve 4
Solve 5


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 10, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> I tried my best to reconstruct this as Petrus
> 
> *@ObscureCuber* - 13.49 Petrus Ao5 - Unofficial
> 
> ...


these were pretty bad lol,
i suck on cam and had just gotten back into Petrus after using CFOP for about a month
thanks for the recons!
That 222 on the second solve is SO BAD LMAO
Also, dont double flicks count as one move?


----------



## RedstoneTim (Oct 10, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Also, dont double flicks count as one move?


Yes, but it's two moves if you have to reload (i.e. if you're not doing eido and use the same finger twice). I might have missed some double flicks though.


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 10, 2020)

nice 52.6 average for eof2l
efficiency at its finest


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Oct 11, 2020)

Really stupid rotation. but the WV and PLL skip saved me.

5. 10.24 F2 R2 B U B D2 F' D L U F2 D R2 F2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2

y z // inspection
L U' F2 R2 // cross
y2 U R' U' R U2 L U L' // 1st pair
y2 U R' U' R y U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 // 4th pair (WV)


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 11, 2020)

first sub-10 on 3x3

Scramble: R F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 D B2 D' L R' F R U'
Inspection: x2
X-Cross: D RW U2 RW' R' B U R' U' R'
2nd Pair: U R U' R' - Lucky
3rd Pair: U R' U' R - Lucky
4th Pair: U L U'L' - Lucky
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R' (Sune)
PLL: U' R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R (U' then Ab Perm)

4.01 TPS
39 Moves









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Oct 15, 2020)

sad, this wasnt a PB

8.24

B U2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 B' F' R2 F' U' R2 B2 L D B2 L2 R2 F' L

y2 // inspection
R D2 F2 // cross
U2 R U R' y L U L' // 1st pair
R' U R U y L U L' // 2nd pair
y' U2 R U R' U y L' U' L // 3rd pair
y' R' U R U' y' L U L' // 4th pair


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 15, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> sad, this wasnt a PB


I can give one reason why: Your solve had 6 rotations. Try to cut that down by occasionally using F U F triggers. Here's how I would have executed the same solution

y2
R D2 F2
U2 R U R' y L U L'
R' U R U F' U F
U2 R U R' y U L' U L
F' U F U' R U R'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Oct 15, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> I can give one reason why: Your solve had 6 rotations. Try to cut that down by occasionally using F U F triggers. Here's how I would have executed the same solution
> 
> y2
> R D2 F2
> ...


At 2nd pair i actually insert it as R U R' so 3rd pair can be done easily


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Oct 20, 2020)

really nice sub 9 full step

5. (8.86) U' R D2 B U2 B U R F' R2 L2 B U2 F2 L2 F' U2 D2 F R2 U'

U' R D2 L U' L' F2 // x-cross
R U' R' L U L' // 2nd pair
R U R' U2 R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL


----------



## RedstoneTim (Oct 24, 2020)

*@GenTheThief* - 11.29 ZZ Ao50 - Unofficial

Note: I only did the stats here, @GenTheThief actually reconstructed all the solves himself!



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solves






Spoiler: Solve 1: 10.08



B' D2 F R' D2 R2 D2 F' U F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2

x' // Inspection
R U' D x' D' R U B L2' R2 ( D x' ) // EOLine
x2 x' U2' L U L // Left square
U' R U R' U R U' R2' U R // Right square
x' x L U' R U R' // Right pair
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // Left pair
U' ( R Lw ) D2' R' U2 R D2' R' U2 Lw' U // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.08494.86535.26F2L7.60374.87425.53LL2.48124.84114.44EOLine2.86103.50113.85Left block2.25125.33146.22Right block2.49156.02176.83OLS3.29206.08195.78









Spoiler: Solve 2: 10.18



F' B2 L' B' D' F U2 B' L' U2 B' D2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B L2 B2 U

x2 // Inspection
R' F R2 U Rw D R L x' D // EOLine
L U L' U2' L' U L // Left square
x' x R U' R' U R' L U2 L' // Left pair
U' U R U' R // Right square
U' R U R' U2' R U R' // Right pair
U U' U L' U2 L U2 R U' L' U L R' // COLL
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U2 // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.18585.70615.99F2L6.78375.46405.90LL3.40216.18216.18EOLine2.3693.81104.24Left block2.34156.41177.26Right block2.08136.25136.25OLS3.15216.67216.67PLL1.3086.1586.15









Spoiler: Solve 3: 11.69



D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 F' R' B2 L B' F D' F' L' F2

x' // Inspection
D' x' U' Rw R U B2 D2 // EOLine
Rw' U' L' U' R' L2' U2' R U R // Right square
U L L' U2 L U2' R // Right pair
x' x U' U2' L U L' U2' L' U L // Left square
U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' // Left pair
U2 R' U R U2' R' U' R U' R U R' U' R' U' R U R U' R' U2 // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.69625.30655.56F2L8.19415.01445.37LL3.50216.00216.00EOLine1.8273.8584.40Left block2.54176.69197.48Right block3.83174.44174.44OLS4.44296.53296.53









Spoiler: Solve 4: 9.98



U' L2 B' F2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 F U2 L' F' L2 B' D' R2 B2 F' R'

M U' F D x x2 L' R2 D // EOLine
L x' x U' R' // Right square
U R' U L U L2 // Left square
U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' // Left pair
R' U2' R2 U R2' U R // Right pair
U' . U' R U R' F' R U R' U R U2' R' F R U' R' U // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.98515.11555.51F2L7.45334.43374.97LL2.53187.11187.11EOLine2.5372.7793.56Left block2.78165.76165.76Right block2.14104.67125.61OLS3.24257.72257.72









Spoiler: Solve 5: 11.93



R2 B R2 D R2 D2 U F2 U B2 U' F2 L2 R' B' R2 F U2 F' L F'

x' // Inspection
D' Rw' D U F' D L D // EOLine
R2 U2' R' L2' U2 L' // Left square
R' U R U' R' U2' R U R // Right square
U' R U2' R' U R U R' // Right pair
L' U' L U L' U L U' L' // Left pair
U2 . U2' U2' R' U' R U' B2 R' U U R U2' R B2 R' U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.93574.78574.78F2L7.10405.63405.63LL4.83173.52173.52EOLine2.1383.7683.76Left block2.62155.73155.73Right block2.35177.23177.23OLS5.89264.41264.41









Spoiler: Solve 6: 12.34



D2 B' U2 B2 F D2 B' L2 B R2 L' F D B' D' U' F2 L R' D'

x' // Inspection
D' Rw' ( U' D ) x U' Lw L D // EOLine
x' z' z2 z' x U' L' U' L' R2 U2 L U L // Left square
L U' R U2' R' U' R U2' R' // Right square
U' R' U' R U R' U2' R U R' // Right pair
L' U L U' L' U L U L' // Left pair
U' R U R' U' R U' M' x' U' R U ( R' L' ) U // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.34594.78645.19F2L9.87454.56505.07LL2.47145.67145.67EOLine2.0683.8883.88Left block4.14184.35235.56Right block3.67195.18195.18OLS3.80236.05236.05









Spoiler: Solve 7: 8.86



D2 B' U2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 L D' B2 L D U2 R' D F'

x' // Inspection
D' R2 L x' D x U R' x' D' // EOLine
U2 L2' U2' L' U L2 // Left square
U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' // Left pair
x x' U' R' U' R U' R' U // Right square
U' R' U' R' U R U R // BLE
U' x' x U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.86566.32637.11F2L6.70385.67436.42LL2.16188.33209.26EOLine2.1373.29104.69Left block2.35166.81166.81Right block2.22156.76177.66OLS1.0787.4887.48PLL2.16188.33209.26









Spoiler: Solve 8: 12.36



L' B2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 B' L2 F R2 F U2 L' U' B2 D F' L' R U'

x' // Inspection
L2 D' x' U ( B2' x' ) // EOLine
l' U x' x U' U L U L' U2' L2' U L2 // Left square
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L U' L' // Left pair
R U R' U' R U2' R U R // Right square
U' R R' U U' R R' U U' R R' R' U2' R2 U R2' U R // Right pair
U U2 U' R ( U D' ) R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R2' U2' R // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.36695.58715.74F2L8.56526.07556.43LL3.80174.47164.21EOLine1.1343.5454.42Left block4.35214.83235.29Right block3.08278.77278.77OLS5.73356.11345.93









Spoiler: Solve 9: 18.02



B2 L2 U L2 D F2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 L' F' L2 D B F L R

x2 // Inspection
L F' U F' F F' x x' L F L' U x D x' D' r U2' // EOLine
x2' x U R2 U' R U' R U R // Right square
x' x U' R L' U' L U2 L' U L // Left square
x' x L U R' U2' R U R' U2' R // Right pair
U' L' L U' L' U L U L' U2 L U L' // Left pair
U U' U U2' R' U' R U R U2' R' U' R U' R' U R' U' U2' R U2' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal18.02744.11844.66F2L13.10534.05634.81LL4.92214.27214.27EOLine5.74142.44183.14Left block3.53226.23246.80Right block3.83174.44215.48OLS6.98344.87344.87









Spoiler: Solve 10: 17.98



R2 U L2 B2 U B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R D B2 D' L2 B L' D2

x2 // Inspection
U2' L F D' R U' R D // EOLine
x' x U' x2 x2' U2' R' U2' L' U' L' // Left square
U' U L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' // Left pair
x x' U' R2 U2' R2' U2' R2 U' R2' // Right block
U U R U2' R' U2' R U2' R' . R U2' R' U' U2 R U2' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' // OCLL
R' U' R L' R' L' L R U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R U' R' U R U2' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal17.98804.45864.78F2L7.95344.28405.03LL10.03464.59464.59EOLine1.7184.6884.68Left block3.82184.71225.76Right block2.4283.31104.13OLS6.67243.60243.60PLL3.36226.55226.55









Spoiler: Solve 11: 10.84



B' R' L' U F U2 L' F2 D' L2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 B

x' // Inspection
D' x' U2' R' D x U' Rw' D2 L' D' // EOLine
( x y ) ( y' x' ) U R2' U R' U L2 // Left square
U' R' U R U2' R R // Right square
U' R' U R U2 R' U R // Right pair
U L' // Left pair
U2' U' U R2' D' R U' R' D R U R // COLL
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U2 // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.84524.80565.17F2L6.82324.69365.28LL4.02204.98204.98EOLine2.0994.31115.26Left block2.7182.95103.69Right block2.02157.43157.43OLS3.13144.47144.47PLL1.4185.6785.67









Spoiler: Solve 12: 12.00



B2 R2 D' R' U L U L2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 B' D2

x2 // Inspection
L' ( U' D ) L' x R U F2' U2' // EOLine
x' U2' R2 L U' L' U R' U R L' U2 L2' // Left square
U L U' L' // Left pair
R U2' R' U R' U' R U' R // Right square
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R // Right pair
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // COLL
U' M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.00625.17635.25F2L8.35435.15445.27LL3.65195.21195.21EOLine2.4383.2983.29Left block3.47164.61174.90Right block2.45197.76197.76OLS3.72205.38205.38PLL1.3896.5296.52









Spoiler: Solve 13: 12.04



R F D2 R' U2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 L U2 F2 R U' L D' R' F R F2

x2 // Inspection
R' ( U' D' ) x D' r' R' D' // EOLine
L2 U L' U L U' L2' // Left square
U' R U2' R U2' L // Left pair
x x' U R' U' R U' R // Right square
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R // Right pair
U U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // COLL
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U2 // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.04594.90615.07F2L7.88364.57384.82LL4.16235.53235.53EOLine2.3472.9972.99Left block2.91134.47134.47Right block2.63166.08186.84OLS4.64255.39255.39PLL1.2586.4086.40









Spoiler: Solve 14: 13.55



F' R2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 F L2 D2 B L2 D' B D' L' R B' D2 L' F'

x2 // Inspection
F' R' F' U' F D' R' D // EOLine
x' x R' Lw L F Lw' L' U2' R' U' R' // Right square
x' x U2' R' L2' U2 L' // Left square
U' R // Right pair
U' U L' U2' L U L' U' L U L' // Left pair
U2' U F' R U2' R' U2' R' F R U R U' U R' U' R' F R U R U' R' F' U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.55614.50654.80F2L8.52364.23404.69LL5.03254.97254.97EOLine1.6784.7984.79Left block3.53164.53185.10Right block3.32123.61144.22OLS7.25364.97364.97









Spoiler: Solve 15: 11.73



F' D2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 B2 L' R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L' R2 B' D' U2 R

x2 // Inspection
M' U' L2' D' U2' // EOLine
x' U R U' R L U' L' // Left square
x' x U2 R' U' R U' R R U R' U' R U' R' U' L' // Left pair
x B' x' R' U2' R2 U2' R' R U R U' R U R2 // Right square
U2' R' // Right pair
U U' R' U R U R' U2' R U' D' R U' R' U2 R U' R' D U // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.73625.29675.71F2L8.84424.75475.32LL2.89206.92206.92EOLine1.2454.0354.03Left block4.30225.12255.81Right block3.30154.55175.15OLS3.14227.01227.01









Spoiler: Solve 16: 11.67



R2 F' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U L F' U2 B' D B U' B

x' // Inspection
D R2 L F U' L' x' D' // EOLine
x' x2 x' L2' U' R' L2' U L // Left square
x x' U' M' B2 Rw' // Left pair
x x' R' U' R2' U' R U' R' U' R // Right square
U' R U2' R' U' R U R' // Right pair
U' . U' U R U R' U R U2' R2' U2 R U R' U R U2' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.67514.37595.06F2L7.62344.46425.51LL4.05174.20174.20EOLine2.0773.3883.86Left block2.86103.50155.24Right block2.69176.32197.06OLS4.80255.21255.21









Spoiler: Solve 17: 9.75



R F' U' D' F2 L' B R D L2 F2 D B2 D B2 U' F2 U F2 L

x2 // Inspection
U' B' R U D F x x' D U L' D // EOLine
L x' x L U' R' U2 L U L2' // Left square
R U2' R // Right square
L' U L U' L' // Left pair
U' R U R' U' R // Right pair
U' U R U R' U' R U R2' D' R U' R' D R U2 R U' R' U // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.75525.33565.74F2L7.16324.47365.03LL2.59207.72207.72EOLine2.70103.70124.44Left block2.99134.35155.02Right block1.4796.1296.12OLS3.45267.54267.54









Spoiler: Solve 18: 10.76



L2 U L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L D2 R U' L B D U' L2

Lw2' ( U D' ) x D x' D L D' // EOLine
x' x U' R' U L // Left square
R R U2' L // Left pair
R U' R U2' R' U' R2 U2' R' R' // Right square
U' U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // Right pair
U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // COLL
U2 M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U2 // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.76534.93565.20F2L7.17344.74375.16LL3.59195.29195.29EOLine1.4874.7385.41Left block2.5583.14103.92Right block3.14196.05196.05OLS3.00196.33196.33PLL1.8095.0095.00









Spoiler: Solve 19: 9.28



R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 U2 R D R2 U' L D R' F'

x2 // Inspection
B U D x U2' x' U2 D2 // EOLine
L2' // Left square
x' x U R' U' R // Right square
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' L' // Left pair
R' U2' R U R' U2 R U' R' // Right pair
U R' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R R' R U R' F' U R U2' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.28535.71576.14F2L6.20315.00355.65LL3.08227.14227.14EOLine2.2162.7183.62Left block2.17125.53125.53Right block1.82137.14158.24OLS3.83318.09318.09









Spoiler: Solve 20: 11.94



R' D B2 L' U' B2 R U2 B R2 B D2 F' R2 F' L2 F D2 U' L

x2 // Inspection
D' F U2' R B' D' L D' // EOLine
x2 x2' U' R U' R' U R' L' U U' L2 U2 L' // Left square
R' U R U' R U' L' // Left pair
R' U R2 U2 R U' R' // Right square
R' U' R U2' R' U R U' R' // Right pair
U' U' U R' U R' R U R' D' Rw U2' Rw' D R2' U' U // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.94605.03625.19F2L9.02434.77454.99LL2.92175.82175.82EOLine2.2883.5183.51Left block4.64194.09214.53Right block2.10167.62167.62OLS3.91266.65266.65









Spoiler: Solve 21: 9.97



B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R B R2 D L2 U B U2 L' D

x2 // Inspection
U' F L2' U x D' Rw' x' x D' // EOLine
x x' U L2' U L' U' L // Left square
x x' U R U' R' // Right square
x' x U' R' U' L U L' // Left pair
R U2' R' U R U' R' U' R // Right pair
U' R' U' R U R' U R L' U R' U' R L U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.97474.71565.62F2L7.27324.40415.64LL2.70155.56155.56EOLine2.0573.41104.88Left block3.19123.76165.02Right block2.03136.40157.39OLS3.52246.82246.82









Spoiler: Solve 22: 11.09



D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 R U2 F2 U2 B D L2 R B2 D' R2 D' F' U'

x2 // Inspection
B L U' R F' D L x' x D // EOLine
U' L U L' U2 L2' U' L' // Left square
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L U L' U' L // Left pair
x' x R U R // Right square
U' R U' R' U R U R' // Right pair
x' x U' U' R U' R' U' R U2' R' U D R' U R U2' R' U R D' U2 // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.09595.32655.86F2L7.75395.03435.55LL3.34205.99226.59EOLine2.5383.16103.95Left block3.39205.90205.90Right block1.83116.01137.10OLS4.37286.41306.86









Spoiler: Solve 23: 8.84



U' F2 D R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' L' B' U R2 D' R2 B' D' R' B

x' // Inspection
U L Lw ( U D' ) x U' Rw' D' // EOLine
x x' L' U L R' U2' R' // Right square
R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R // Right pair
x' x L' U' L' U' L // Left square
U2 U L U' L' // Left pair
U' U R2' D' R U' R' D R2' U' R' U2 R U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.84495.54536.00F2L6.40355.47396.09LL2.44145.74145.74EOLine1.8584.3284.32Left block1.73105.78126.94Right block2.82176.03196.74OLS3.30195.76195.76









Spoiler: Solve 24: 11.19



R2 B D2 R B2 L B2 D2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 B' R' U' F D2 L' R2

x' // Inspection
D' x U2' x' Lw x U Lw D2' R D' // EOLine
L' x' x R U2' R' L U2' R' U' R2 // Right square
U' L' U' L' // Left square
L' U L U L' U' L // Left pair
U2' R U R' // Right pair
U' U' R' ( U' D ) R' U' R D' R2 U R U R2 U2' R' U2 // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.19494.38534.74F2L7.84324.08374.72LL3.35175.07164.78EOLine2.3783.38114.64Left block2.04115.39115.39Right block3.43133.79154.37OLS4.10215.12204.88









Spoiler: Solve 25: 11.58



D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D F2 L' B' R U B' U B L

x2 // Inspection
U' R Rw D U2 L x' D // EOLine
x' x U R' U2' R U' R' U R // Right square
L U2 L' U' L' U2 L' // Left square
U' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L' // Left pair
R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // Right pair
U' U' F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2 // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.58625.35655.61F2L7.63435.64466.03LL3.95194.81194.81EOLine1.8573.7884.32Left block2.51176.77176.77Right block3.27195.81216.42OLS5.21305.76305.76









Spoiler: Solve 26: 10.33



U' D2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R D2 L2 B U' B2 L D

x2 // Inspection
U' F' R L2' U' F' ( U D' ) R' D // EOLine
L // Left square
R' U2' R U2 R' U2 R U R' // Right square
U' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' // Right pair
x' x L U L' U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // Left pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.33595.71605.81F2L7.43425.65435.79LL2.90175.86175.86EOLine2.17104.6194.15Left block2.13125.63146.57Right block3.13206.39206.39OLS4.56286.14306.58









Spoiler: Solve 27: 11.63



R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L' D2 U2 R D2 R2 F' U R' D2 F' D' R' D U'

x2 // Inspection
L F' L' R2 U' B L2 U' R2 D' // EOLine
x' x U' U2 L U L' U L' // Left square
U2' R' U' R U R' U' R' U2 R2 D R' U' R D' R // Right square
U R' U' R // Right pair
U' L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L' // Left pair
U . U2' R' U2' R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.63655.59675.76F2L8.42475.58495.82LL3.21185.61185.61EOLine1.91105.24105.24Left block2.74176.20196.93Right block3.77205.31205.31OLS4.38286.39286.39









Spoiler: Solve 28: 11.17



F R D F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D2 B' U F' U F2 R'

x2 // Inspection
D' F' R' U B D R' D // EOLine
U' x x' L' R' U' R L' U2' R U R // Right square
x x' R U' R' L U2 L2 // Left square
x' x U L U L' U L U' L' // Left pair
U R U2' R' U R // Right pair
U' R L' U' L U R' U2' L' U2 L // COLL
U M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' U2 // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.17585.19645.73F2L8.00384.75445.50LL3.17206.31206.31EOLine2.0883.8583.85Left block2.80145.00186.43Right block3.12165.13185.77OLS2.59176.56176.56PLL1.3896.5296.52









Spoiler: Solve 29: 9.88



L' R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D' R2 D B' U2 L' B' R2 U2 R D' L'

x2 // Inspection
L' D' R L' F D L D' // EOLine
U2 L // Left square
x' x L R' U' R L' U2' R U R // Right square
R U2' R' U R U L R' // Right pair
// Left pair
U2 U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OCLL
x' x U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.88565.67606.07F2L5.81274.65294.99LL4.07297.13317.62EOLine2.2283.6083.60Left block0.4924.0824.08Right block3.10175.48196.13OLS1.9494.6494.64PLL2.13209.392210.33









Spoiler: Solve 30: 11.69



L R2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 L' D' F' L U' R2 F L2 R

x' // Inspection
D x' U' M' D x x' D2 Rw' D' // EOLine
x' x U' R U' M' x' U2 L // Left square
x' x U2 R U // Right square
R2' U2' R U R' U2' R // Right pair
L U2 L' U L U' L' // Left pair
U2' . . U2' R U R' U R U' R' U F2 L F2' L' U' L' U L // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.69484.11564.79F2L6.46304.64385.88LL5.23183.44183.44EOLine1.9873.54105.05Left block2.76134.71165.80Right block1.72105.81126.98OLS6.34253.94253.94









Spoiler: Solve 31: 11.58



B U2 R B2 D L' D2 R U2 R2 U2 F R2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 B

x2 // Inspection
U' M' U x' D M' x' D' // EOLine
x' x R' U R x' x R2 U R2 L' U L2 // Left square
R' U' R U' L' // Left pair
R' U' R U R2' U' R U' R' U R // Right square
R U R' U R U' R' // Right pair
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // OCLL
x' x U R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.58665.70746.39F2L7.36385.16445.98LL4.22286.64307.11EOLine2.2862.6383.51Left block3.26144.29185.52Right block1.82189.89189.89OLS2.70217.78217.78PLL2.21146.33167.24









Spoiler: Solve 32: 12.14



R' D F' U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' F' U' L B' L2 R2 D

x2 // Inspection
D' x D x' U' D Lw' U' x' D x D2 x' // EOLine
( x z' ) ( z x' ) R' U2' R' x' x U' // Right square
L U' L' U // Left square
R' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L // Left pair
R' U2 R U' R' U R U R' // Right pair
U2 U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // COLL
M' U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.14584.78675.52F2L7.43374.98466.19LL4.71214.46214.46EOLine2.1383.76136.10Left block2.02167.92167.92Right block3.28133.96175.18OLS4.06204.93204.93PLL1.71105.85105.85









Spoiler: Solve 33: 12.78



L' D2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 L' F' L' B' L2 U B' U2 R'

x' // Inspection
D' R U2 R2 x' U' D F' U D R2 D' // EOLine
x' x R U R' L U' L' // Left square
U R' R' U' L' U' L // Left pair
U U' U U R' U R U2' R // Right square
R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // Right pair
. U' R U2' R' U L' U2 R U R' U' R U' ( R' L ) U2 // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.78604.69624.85F2L8.94444.92475.26LL3.84164.17153.91EOLine2.52114.37124.76Left block3.83133.39153.92Right block2.59207.72207.72OLS4.93275.48265.27









Spoiler: Solve 34: 10.50



R' D2 B2 U2 R' U2 R F2 R' B2 D L2 F2 L2 F' D' R' F2

x' // Inspection
Rw' R D x D x' D' // EOLine
U' L' U L' ( x z' ) z B' x' R U' R' // Right square
x' x U L' U' U' L U L' U2' L' U L // Left square
x' x L U L' U' L U L' U L U' L' // Left pair
U R' U2' R U' R' U' R // Right pair
U' R U' R' U' R U2' R' ( U D ) R' U R U2' R' U R ( U' D' ) // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.50625.90696.57F2L7.13436.03527.29LL3.37195.64175.04EOLine1.1254.4676.25Left block3.43226.41267.58Right block2.58166.20197.36OLS4.26276.34255.87









Spoiler: Solve 35: 10.66



R' F' U' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D U2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 B' L U' R'

x2 // Inspection
U' x U' R' U x' R2 D' // EOLine
U R U L U' L' U2 // Left square
L2' U L U L' U' L // Left pair
U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // Right square
R' U2 R U' R' U' R // Right pair
U2 U2' R U R' U R U' R' U L' L U' R U R' L' U R U' L U' R' U R U2 R' U // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.66656.10676.29F2L5.79376.39396.74LL4.87285.75285.75EOLine1.4864.0585.41Left block2.62145.34145.34Right block1.691710.061710.06OLS5.81356.02356.02









Spoiler: Solve 36: 11.50



B2 R2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 L2 U2 L' F L2 D2 U' R' F R2 F' L2

x' // Inspection
D L2 F' x' F' R D' R' x' B' // EOLine
x U2 L' U L' // Left square
L' U L U' L' U' L // Left pair
R U R' U R' x x' R U2 R U2' // Right square
R' U2 R' // Right pair
U' R U R' U L' U R U' L U2' R' // COLL
x' x M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.50514.43585.04F2L6.99314.43365.15LL4.51204.43224.88EOLine2.1783.69104.61Left block2.35114.68125.11Right block2.47124.86145.67OLS3.30154.55154.55PLL1.3985.76107.19









Spoiler: Solve 37: 13.08



B2 D F2 U L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 F' L D2 R D B F D2 L2 U

x' // Inspection
R D x' ( U D ) F' x' x2 D2 Lw D' // EOLine
x' x R2 U' R' U R U2 R U' R' // Right square
x' x L U2 L U' L U L' L' U2 R' U' R // Right pair
U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L // Left square
L' U' L' U' L' U L U L // Left pair
U U' R U2' R' U2 L' U R U' ( R' L ) // COLL
M2' U M2' U2 M2 U M2' U2 // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.08685.20735.58F2L9.95484.82545.43LL3.13206.39196.07EOLine3.0382.64103.30Left block2.79196.81196.81Right block4.13215.08256.05OLS3.35216.27205.97PLL1.3286.0686.06









Spoiler: Solve 38: 11.35



F R' U2 L2 D L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L' B U' L R B L2 D

x2 // Inspection
R' F' R2 L' x D' Lw D R' ( D' x' ) // EOLine
x U R U2' R // Right square
x x' U R U' R' L U2 U L' // Left square
U' L' U' L' U L U' L' // Left pair
U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // Right pair
U2 U U R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // COLL
U' M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U2 // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.35585.11625.46F2L7.90374.68415.19LL3.45216.09216.09EOLine2.7893.24103.60Left block2.98165.37186.04Right block2.14125.61136.07OLS3.20206.25206.25PLL1.3496.7296.72









Spoiler: Solve 39: 10.45



D R' B2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U R U' L U2 B' D L

x' // Inspection
F Lw U F D' R D // EOLine
U' U L' U L U' L U2 L U' L' // Left square
R U2 L' U' L U L' U' L // Left pair
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // Right square
U' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R // Right pair
U2 U2' R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' U R // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.45646.12646.12F2L6.84456.58456.58LL3.61195.26195.26EOLine1.4374.9074.90Left block3.25206.15206.15Right block2.16188.33188.33OLS4.83296.00296.00









Spoiler: Solve 40: 9.28



R' B L' U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' L F2 U2 F' D' F' L'

x2 // Inspection
D F L F R D' B2 // EOLine
x' x R' U L2' // Left square
U L' // Left pair
U2 R U' R' U R' U2' R' U R // Right square
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // Right pair
U' U' R' U' R F R2' D' R U R' D R2 U' F' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.28454.85475.06F2L6.54304.59324.89LL2.74155.47155.47EOLine2.0573.4173.41Left block2.3252.1673.02Right block2.17188.29188.29OLS3.61236.37236.37









Spoiler: Solve 41: 9.56



R F2 R B2 L U2 B2 R' D2 R2 U2 B' D F U' B2 L' D R F R'

x2 // Inspection
U x U' L' Lw ( U D' ) x x' F' R' L2' D' // EOLine
L' U L' L' // Left square
U' U' R U L U L' // Left pair
x B2' x' R U R' // Right square
U2' R' // Right pair
U' U2' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
x' x U R U R' U' R' R R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.56545.65606.28F2L5.84274.62315.31LL3.72277.26297.80EOLine2.31104.33125.19Left block2.33114.72114.72Right block1.2065.0086.67OLS1.92115.73115.73PLL2.17188.29209.22









Spoiler: Solve 42: 9.16



L D' B' D F2 R2 L F' L' B2 L' D2 R' U2 R' U2 D2 R2 B2 U

x' // Inspection
D' L' Rw' U D' x x B' x2' U' L2' D // EOLine
z' z U2' L U L' R' U2' L' U' L' // Left square
U' R' U' R U R' U' L' // Left pair
U R' U2' R' U R // Right square
U R U R' // Right pair
x' x U M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.16444.80515.57F2L7.37364.88415.56LL1.7984.47105.59EOLine2.3193.90125.19Left block3.27175.20195.81Right block1.79105.59105.59OLS0.6246.4546.45PLL1.7984.47105.59









Spoiler: Solve 43: 12.48



L R F2 L B2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 D' B' R D' L F R' D U' F

x2 // Inspection
Lw' D' L' F' U R' Rw' D // EOLine
x' x L' U' L U2' U2 L U2' R U2 ( L' R ) // Right square
U2' U2 L' U2' R // Right pair
L U2 L' L' U L U2' L2 // Left square
U' L U2' L2' U' L2 U' L' // Left pair
U R' U2' R F U' R' U R U F' R' U R U2' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.48554.41564.49F2L9.99404.00414.10LL2.49156.02156.02EOLine1.8984.2384.23Left block3.65164.38164.38Right block4.45163.60173.82OLS3.98235.78235.78









Spoiler: Solve 44: 11.57



D' B2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 U2 R2 U2 L' B F2 L2 D' F R2 B D R

x2 // Inspection
( U D' ) F' D2' x D x' x' x x x' R' U R' D // EOLine
U' R2 D R' U' R D' // Right square
U' L U L' U' L U2' L U L // Left square
L U L' U2' L U L' // Left pair
U' R U' R' U R U2' R' U R // Right pair
U' U' L' U R U' L U R' // COLL
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.57595.10645.53F2L8.57435.02485.60LL3.00165.33165.33EOLine3.0592.95144.59Left block3.44174.94174.94Right block2.08178.17178.17OLS2.85196.67196.67PLL1.3975.0475.04









Spoiler: Solve 45: 11.98



B2 L F' L2 D2 R2 F L2 B' F2 U2 F' R2 B2 D' L2 B U2 R' F' R'

x2 // Inspection
D B D2 U Rw x B' x' x' F x Rw' x U' x' U' U' R2 D' // EOLine
x x' D2 R2 U' R' D2 // Right block
x' x L' U L L' U' L2 U L' // Left square
U L' U L U' L' U L // Left pair
U' U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U // COLL
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.98544.51645.34F2L8.97343.79444.91LL3.01206.64206.64EOLine4.47132.91194.25Left block2.32166.90187.76Right block2.1852.2973.21OLS2.41208.30208.30PLL1.2786.3086.30









Spoiler: Solve 46: 12.86



U2 R U F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' R' U R U2 L F' L2

x' // Inspection
L2' D L' x' R' D // EOLine
x z' z x2' x R U' R U2 L // Left square
U' R U L // Left pair
R' U' R U' R' U R2 U2' R // Right square
R' U' R' U' R' U R U R // Right pair
U' U' R' U' R R' U R // Accidental wrong COLL
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.86564.35624.82F2L9.04323.54384.20LL3.82246.28246.28EOLine2.0052.5063.00Left block4.2492.12143.30Right block2.80186.43186.43OLS5.18336.37336.37









Spoiler: Solve 47: 10.85



R2 D L2 B2 R D2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R B' R' U2 L' R' F' D B2

x' // Inspection
D x' D2 L U x U' x' L2' U R2 D' // XEOLine
x' x x x' L U L' U2' L U L' U' L U L' // Left pair
x x' R2 U' R2 // Right square
U R U' R' // Right pair
U2 U' U2' R' U R U2' R' U' R U2' R' U' R U2' R' U2 R U2' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.85464.24555.07F2L7.22273.74364.99LL3.63195.23195.23EOLine3.3092.73123.64Left block2.20115.00156.82Right block1.7274.0795.23OLS4.00235.75235.75









Spoiler: Solve 48: 12.23



R' D L2 R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' F U' L' U' B' R F' D

x' // Inspection
R U' Rw' U x D x x2' R L2' D' // EOLine
L x z' z x' R' U2' // Right square
R2 U2' L' U2' R' // Right pair
L' U' L U2' L U' L2' // Left square
U2 L U2' L' U L // Left pair
U2' U' R' U R R' U' R // Wrong alg
U U R R' R' U R' ( U' D' ) R U' R' U2 R U' R' D R U' R U // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.23584.74645.23F2L6.41294.52365.62LL5.82294.98284.81EOLine2.1283.77115.19Left block2.03136.40136.40Right block2.2683.54125.31OLS6.40355.47345.31









Spoiler: Solve 49: 12.70



R2 U' L D' B L2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 F U2 F' B2 L2 F2 R2 D B'

x2 // Inspection
U F L D' B L' R2 D // EOLine
x x' U R L' U' L U' L // Left square
x' x ( x z' ) ( z x' ) U' R2' U R' U' R // Right square
U U' L U' L' U L U' L' U' L // Left pair
R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // Right pair
U' U' R U R' F' R U R' U R U2' R' F R U' R' // COLL
U M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U2 // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.70695.43755.91F2L8.34435.16495.88LL4.36265.96265.96EOLine1.9584.1084.10Left block3.24185.56206.17Right block3.15175.40216.67OLS3.86287.25287.25PLL1.7195.2695.26









Spoiler: Solve 50: 12.29



B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 R' F' D U2 L B' F R F

x' // Inspection
U L x' U' R F' D' R2 D' // EOLine
x2 x2' R2 U' R L U' L' // Left square
x x' R U2 R' U' R U2' R U' R' // Right square
U2' R' U' R R' R U R' U2' R // Right pair
U2' L' U L U L' // Left pair
U2 U' R' U2' R U' L U2 R' U' R U2' L' L U' R' U R L' U2 // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.29594.80645.21F2L7.99394.88445.51LL4.30204.65204.65EOLine1.7084.7195.29Left block3.32123.61144.22Right block2.97196.40217.07OLS5.48264.74264.74












Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (44/50)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.29575.05625.49F2L7.69374.81425.46LL3.60205.55205.55EOLine2.2083.6494.10Left block2.89144.84165.53Right block2.60155.76176.53OLS4.01245.99245.99PLL1.57106.36117.00






Spoiler: Mean (50/50)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.47585.06625.41F2L7.77384.89425.41LL3.70205.41205.41EOLine2.2483.5794.01Left block2.91144.81165.50Right block2.62155.73166.11OLS4.04245.93235.69PLL1.71116.44127.02






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.84495.54536.00F2L5.79376.39396.74LL1.7984.47105.59EOLine1.1254.4676.25Left block0.4924.0824.08Right block1.2065.0086.67OLS0.6246.4546.45PLL1.2586.4086.40






The exports in Markdown with the Nachbildung source: https://rentry.co/genthethief1129zzao50


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 24, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> *@GenTheThief* - 11.29 ZZ Ao50 - Unofficial
> 
> Note: I only did the stats here, @GenTheThief actually reconstructed all the solves himself!
> 
> ...


Redstone tim is the hero we needed but didn't deserve


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Oct 25, 2020)

3. (9.23) R F D F2 U' L2 D F2 U' L2 U R2 U R' B2 L U' B2 U2 F R' 

z y'
R D' F U2 L2 
U L' U' L
U R U' R'
y U R U' R' 
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R
U' (Aa perm) U


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 26, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> U' (Aa perm) U


l UD R' D' R U' R' D R D' l' if you want to be cool


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Oct 29, 2020)

today I redo the solve and get 5.58 lol


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 30, 2020)

So I broke the 2x2x4 WR and the new time is 4.27 (from the previous wr of 7.12). Go subscribe to his channel.

scramble: R2 U' R2 F2 DW' R DW2 R

Inspection: (z2)
2x2x4 Shape: L' UW2 L'
E Layers: UW (y) RW2
U and D Layers: (z2 y') R2 U R2

I may have reversed the scramble idk but to prove it was real, my 9 year old cousin has a cubing (and other stuff) youtube channel and has uploaded an 11 minute video straight of me trying to break the WR and I did it.






thumbnail is a picture of me lol.

Whoever really thinks @Owen Morrison really is my cousin, it is a different Owen.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 30, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> my 9 year old cousin has a cubing (and other stuff) youtube channel and has uploaded an 11 minute video straight of me trying to break the WR and I did it.





Spoiler



Plot twist:
I am his cousin.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Oct 31, 2020)

5. (9.37) U' F' U2 B' L2 U2 B R' U' R2 U' D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F

y z2
U L' U' R D
U' R U' R'
U L' U L U' L U L'
y' U R U' R' y U R' U R
y' U R U' R' U' R U R'
R' U' (R' F R F' R' F R F') U R
U' (Ua perm)


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 31, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> y z2
> U L' U' R D


Why not just do R U L' D


----------



## Herms28 (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi - looking for some help reconstructing a solve I had (PB!)

Scramble - L' D2 B2 R' F2 R D2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' R B D L' D2 R D R

x z
R' D' F R D' // cross
U L' U L U' y L U' L' // 1st pair
R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
?? // 4th pair
F (R U R' U')^3 F' // OLL
U' // PLL skip + AUF

I did a few extra moves accidentally when setting up my fourth pair and am trying to figure out what I did which made it actually work in my favour. Tried to reconstruct it myself but haven't been able to again.


----------



## Brest (Nov 1, 2020)

Herms28 said:


> Hi - looking for some help reconstructing a solve I had (PB!)
> 
> Scramble - L' D2 B2 R' F2 R D2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' R B D L' D2 R D R
> 
> ...


This is double FRURUF into PLL skip

x z
R' D' F R D'
U L' U L U' y L U' L'
R U' R' U y' R' U' R
U' y L' U L
y U R U R' y' U R' U' R
U2 F (R U R' U')2 F'
U2


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 1, 2020)

Also, welcome


----------



## RedstoneTim (Nov 2, 2020)

*@nuclearaven* - 18.04 ZZ-d Ao50 - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solves






Spoiler: Solve 1: 15.52



B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' F' L U B L R F U F

x2 // Inspection
l D' l' B R B' R2 D' U D' R2 D x x' D2' L' D2' // EOCross
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 1st pair
U' R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
U' U L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' R U R' y y' U R' D' R U' R' D R // CPLS
U . U' U' U2 U R' U2 R U2' R' U R U2' R' U R U2' R' U' R U' // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal15.52714.57754.83F2L11.94504.19544.52LL3.58215.87215.87EOCross5.15152.91173.30CPLS2.36125.08145.932GLL3.58215.87215.87









Spoiler: Solve 2: 18.45



F2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 U' B U R' B' D U B2 F'

x2 // Inspection
L2' D' B x x' D D' U' U' R2 D D' L' D L D' L' D // EOCross
x' x L U L' U L U L' // 1st pair
U2 U' L' U L R' U2' R U R' U2' R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U' U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R2' D' R U' R' D R2 U' R' // CPLS
U . R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal18.45744.01784.23F2L15.49634.07674.33LL2.96113.72113.72EOCross5.89162.72183.06CPLS4.09204.89204.892GLL2.96113.72113.72









Spoiler: Solve 3: 20.72



D F U' F2 L' B2 L' R' U2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 B' L F U' B2 U' L

x2 // Inspection
B' r U' r' D F' l' U x' D D D' D' F2 ( U D' ) R2 x x' D R' D' D' // EOCross
U U U' R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
x' x L' U L L U' L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
D R U R' D' // 3rd pair
U R U2' R' U y y' U U' R' F R U R U' R' F' // CPLS
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OCLL
U' M2' U2' M U' M2' U' M2' U' M U2' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal20.72773.72834.01F2L17.17583.38643.73LL3.55195.35195.35EOCross8.44202.37222.61CPLS2.99155.02175.692GLL3.55195.35195.35









Spoiler: Solve 4: 16.11



R' D' L' D2 L' B2 F2 L R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R' D' B' F U B D' R

x2 // Inspection
R' ( U D' ) B' D F' D' x U x' R' U' F2 L' // EOCross
R' U' R U R' U2' R // 1st pair
U' U' U' L' U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
x' x U' L U' L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' U R U2' R' . R B R' U' R U R B' R2' // CPLS
U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R // OCLL
U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal16.11825.09855.28F2L12.10514.21544.46LL4.01317.73317.73EOCross3.88123.09133.35CPLS3.14144.46144.462GLL4.01317.73317.73









Spoiler: Solve 5: 18.36



D B' U2 L2 R2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 F' D B' D2 L R B' U' L

x2 // Inspection
D F L R B' D2' R2' L D' D' F2 // EOCross
R U' R' U U' L2' U L U' L' U L' // 1st pair
U x x' R' U2 R L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R U R' U2' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U2 x x' . U' R' D' r U U r' D R2 R' U' R R' U R U' R' // CPLS
. R' U' U' R U2 R U R' U' R' U R U2 R U2' R' U2 // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal18.36774.19814.41F2L15.19603.95644.21LL3.17175.36175.36EOCross5.43112.03112.03CPLS4.91224.48244.892GLL3.17175.36175.36









Spoiler: Solve 6: 19.84



F2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 U F2 U R2 D2 R' F' R' B L2 D2 L2 R' F2

x2 // Inspection
L L' D D' L B L' R ( F x ) x' D L2' D' D D L D2' L D2' // EOCross
U' x' x U' R' U R R' U2' R U2 L U L' // 1st pair
R U' R2' U2' R L' U L // 2nd pair
U x x' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U' y y' . D R' U2' R U' R' U' R D' // CPLS
U U' R' U2' R U R' U R // OCLL
U' M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal19.84743.73814.08F2L16.26563.44633.87LL3.58185.03185.03EOCross5.61183.21193.39CPLS4.38143.20163.652GLL3.58185.03185.03









Spoiler: Solve 7: 15.15



U' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B D2 U L B2 R D' F D2 B2 R'

x2 // Inspection
U' R' B' L' R U' F U2 L2' D' U' R R U2 L2' // EOCross
U' R' U R U' L U2 L' // 1st pair
U' U' R U R' U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' U' R' R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U R' y y' U F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CPLS
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OCLL
U' U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U2 // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal15.15785.15805.28F2L11.61544.65564.82LL3.54246.78246.78EOCross4.35153.45153.45CPLS2.96144.73165.412GLL3.54246.78246.78









Spoiler: Solve 8: 15.33



L2 U R2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D B' F' L' U B L2 R2 F R B'

x2 // Inspection
L ( F' B ) U F R F' R' D D' D' L D L // EOCross
U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U2 L U2 U' L2' U L // 2nd pair
U2 L U L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U y y' L' U R U' R' L // CPLS
. U2' R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U2 R U2' R' // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal15.33603.91613.98F2L11.59443.80453.88LL3.74164.28164.28EOCross4.92142.85132.64CPLS2.16115.09136.022GLL3.74164.28164.28









Spoiler: Solve 9: 24.13



F' D' F2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D F' L' D2 L2 D' R B' L2

x2 // Inspection
D L' D' U2 ( F x ) x' R R' D R D2' R' D' ( z' y ) ( y' z ) D' ( z' y ) ( y' z ) D2' L' D' L D' // EOCross
U2 x' x U' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
U U U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair
R U R' U2' R U' R' U . L' L y y' R U' R D R' U2 R D' R2' // CPLS
U' U' R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R // OCLL
U' U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal24.131004.141094.52F2L19.64673.41763.87LL4.49337.35337.35EOCross8.96182.01232.57CPLS5.59193.40213.762GLL4.49337.35337.35









Spoiler: Solve 10: 19.14



F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 U L2 R' U2 F' R2 F' U2 B D U2

x2 // Inspection
F' U' F L' D2' L' D2' D R2 U' L2' D' // EOCross
y y' U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' U L' U' L L' U L L U L2' U' L // 2nd pair
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R U R' U' ( z' y ) ( y' z ) U2 L R U' R' U L' // CPLS
U' U2' R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal19.14723.76763.97F2L14.59594.04634.32LL4.55132.86132.86EOCross4.84122.48122.48CPLS2.92124.11144.792GLL4.55132.86132.86









Spoiler: Solve 11: 18.44



L2 D L F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F' R' B' U F' R' F

x2 // Inspection
D F D y' y x2' x2 B D' B x x' D2' R' F2 x' ( x L' ) D // EOCross
U U' U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U D R U R' D' // 2nd pair
U' x' x U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U2 . U' R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U' R' // CPLS
U U R U2' R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' R' // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal18.44643.47733.96F2L15.40473.05563.64LL3.04175.59175.59EOCross9.00111.22182.00CPLS2.28156.58156.582GLL3.04175.59175.59









Spoiler: Solve 12: 13.74



L2 U' F' D F' U F L' D2 R' U2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' R'

x2 // Inspection
R' D' F' U L2' ( U' D' ) R U2 R // EOCross
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U' y y' U U R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
L U2 L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U U' U' R U R' . y y' U R U R' U2' R U R' // CPLS
R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
U' M2' U2' M U' M2' U' M2' U' M U' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.74654.73684.95F2L10.63474.42504.70LL3.11185.79185.79EOCross2.69103.7293.35CPLS2.94144.76165.442GLL3.11185.79185.79









Spoiler: Solve 13: 17.85



L U' R2 B2 R2 B F2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 F' R' B2 U2 R U' L2 B F'

x2 // Inspection
D L' B' L D' R' F D2' L D' U' L2' U2 R2 // EOCross
U U L U' L' U R' U2' R // 1st pair
U L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
L U2 L' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U2' U' R U R' y y' U' R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U' R' // CPLS
U2' U R' U2 R U2' R' U R U2' R' U R U2' R' U' R U // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal17.85713.98734.09F2L13.93533.80553.95LL3.92184.59184.59EOCross4.67143.00143.00CPLS4.30153.49173.952GLL3.92184.59184.59









Spoiler: Solve 14: 16.04



D2 B2 D2 R' D2 R U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F R' F2 L2 B2 R' F'

x2 // Inspection
R U' L' B' R' D R' D' L2' // EOCross
y y' L U L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' U R U R2' U2' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' . U R2 D R' U' R D' R2' // CPLS
U U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OCLL
U' U' U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal16.04744.61764.74F2L12.62483.80503.96LL3.42267.60267.60EOCross4.0092.2592.25CPLS2.94165.44165.442GLL3.42267.60267.60









Spoiler: Solve 15: 23.44



B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B R2 U' B F U' F L2 U2 R' B2

x2 // Inspection
L2' F' L' D D F2 y' y D L' x' B' x D2' R D2' // EOCross
U L' U L U R' U' R // 1st pair
U' y' y U L U' L' U2 L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' . y y' U2 D' r2' U R2 U' r2' D R2 // CPLS
U' U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL
U' M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal23.44783.33863.67F2L20.75612.94693.33LL2.69176.32176.32EOCross6.82121.76162.35CPLS5.99101.67122.002GLL2.69176.32176.32









Spoiler: Solve 16: 16.12



U' D2 L' U2 D B U2 F' B2 L D2 R' F2 R F2 D2 R' D2 F2 D'

x2 // Inspection
U' R L' F B' R' B D2' L D ( z' y ) ( y' z ) D' R D // EOCross
x' x U L' U' L U2' L' U L // 1st pair
U L U L' U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
U R U R' . R' F R U R U' R' F' // CPLS
U2' U R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal16.12744.59784.84F2L12.51514.08554.40LL3.61236.37236.37EOCross5.63132.31152.66CPLS2.64124.55124.552GLL3.61236.37236.37









Spoiler: Solve 17: 16.52



D L D2 R' B U2 R' F L2 U D B2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 U' L B'

x2 // Inspection
M U' M' R U F x x' L2' ( U' D ) R2 D L D' L // EOCross
U L U2 L' U' L U2 L' // 1st pair
U U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' ( z' y ) ( y' z ) U R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
. U F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CPLS
U' U2' . U2' R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal16.52623.75653.93F2L11.60474.05504.31LL4.92153.05153.05EOCross4.46143.14153.36CPLS2.90113.79113.792GLL4.92153.05153.05









Spoiler: Solve 18: 16.50



R2 B L2 B2 D2 U2 B U2 F L2 R2 F D' R' F L B' U' F' D2 U

x2 // Inspection
R B R' U' R' F D2' R' D R' D' U2 L2' D' // EOCross
L' U2 L U' L' U L // 1st pair
U' y y' U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U R' . R' F R U R U' R' F' // CPLS
U' U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R // OCLL
U' M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2 U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal16.50784.73804.85F2L12.54524.15544.31LL3.96266.57266.57EOCross5.12142.73142.73CPLS2.70114.07114.072GLL3.96266.57266.57









Spoiler: Solve 19: 21.09



L F L2 F2 R2 D L2 D B2 D F2 U' R2 U' B' L' F2 R' U2 B F'

x2 // Inspection
L F' L' B' L ( x D ) x' R' D R' D' D2' R' ( U D ) R2 D // EOCross
U U x' x L U2 L2' U L // 1st pair
U' R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair
U' U' R U R' L U L' // 3rd pair
U U2 U2 U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // CPLS
U' R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R // OCLL
U' U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal21.09833.94854.03F2L16.84523.09543.21LL4.25317.29317.29EOCross5.68162.82162.82CPLS5.07152.96152.962GLL4.25317.29317.29









Spoiler: Solve 20: 12.80



L2 R B2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 R F D2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 B R

x2 // Inspection
D2' l U l' F U' F D2' R' x x' L' D2' // EOCross
L' U L // 1st pair
U L U L' U' L U' L' U' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U2' R' . U R2 D R' U' R D' R2' // CPLS
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2' R' // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.80624.84645.00F2L10.37484.63504.82LL2.43145.76145.76EOCross3.70112.97133.51CPLS2.75114.00114.002GLL2.43145.76145.76









Spoiler: Solve 21: 14.01



R' B2 L B2 L2 F2 R U2 B2 R' F2 L' B' D L R2 D' R B' U R2

x2 // Inspection
D' R D F D R' D' U' L2' D L2' D' // EOCross
R U' R' // 1st pair
x' x L U2 L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U L' U L U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' r' F . r // 4th pair
U2' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL
U' M2' U2' M U' M2' U' M2' U' M U2' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal14.01594.21614.35F2L8.43344.03364.27LL5.58254.48254.48EOCross2.56124.69124.69CPLS4.28184.21184.212GLL5.58254.48254.48









Spoiler: Solve 22: 17.68



B' D2 B2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 F L' D' F' R2 B2 R U2

x2 // Inspection
L B L' F U' F' x x' R' U2 F2 U L2' D2' // EOCross
x' x U y y' U' R' U R L U2 L2' U' L // 1st pair
U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
x' x U' R U' R' U R U' R' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
U R R' U' R U R' U y y' . L' U R U' R' L // CPLS
. U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' U // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal17.68683.85784.41F2L15.25553.61654.26LL2.43135.35135.35EOCross4.39122.73143.19CPLS3.92143.57164.082GLL2.43135.35135.35









Spoiler: Solve 23: 18.85



U R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 L' F' D' L' B F D2 U

x2 // Inspection
U2 F' B D B' x x' F F U' D2' F2 U2' R2 // EOCross
U' R U2' R2' U' R // 1st pair
U R R' R' F2 R F' F' // 2nd pair
U L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
R U2' R' U2 y y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // CPLS
U R U R' U R U' R' R U' R' // OCLL
U' M2' U2' M U' M2' U' M2' U' M U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal18.85683.61723.82F2L14.95463.08503.34LL3.90225.64225.64EOCross6.22121.93142.25CPLS3.12123.85144.492GLL3.90225.64225.64









Spoiler: Solve 24: 18.18



U2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U L' D F' R U' B2 L R2 B2 U

x2 // Inspection
D M U' M' F2 D' R D' U R2 x x' L' // EOCross
U' U' L U L' U' L U' L' U' L U2 L' // 1st pair
U2 U' L' U2 U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U U R' U R U R' U2' R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' R U R' U' U' . ( U D' ) R' D R U' R' D' R D // CPLS
U . U R' U2 R U' U' R' U R U2' R' U R U2' R' U' R U // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal18.18814.46824.51F2L14.32624.33634.40LL3.86194.92194.92EOCross3.85112.86133.38CPLS4.07194.67184.422GLL3.86194.92194.92









Spoiler: Solve 25: 19.34



L2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 B U2 B' D2 R2 L F2 D F U' F' L' D R

x2 // Inspection
L U' B' F' U F' x x' R D' R' U' U' U L2' // EOCross
( y x ) ( x' y' ) U x' x U ( y x ) ( x' y' ) R' U2 R L U2 L2' U' L // 1st pair
R' U' R // 2nd pair
x' x U' F' U U L U L' U F // 3rd pair
U' R U2' R' y y' L' U R U' R' L // CPLS
U2' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2' R' U' // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal19.34603.10723.72F2L16.15452.79573.53LL3.19154.70154.70EOCross4.51132.88153.33CPLS2.73103.66124.402GLL3.19154.70154.70









Spoiler: Solve 26: 17.13



F2 L' B2 L' D2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 B' R D' U R U' B U' R2

x2 // Inspection
R D' R' U U F U' L2' D L' D' R' D // EOCross
U L' U' L // 1st pair
x' x U2 L' U' L' U' L' U L U L // 2nd pair
y y' U' R' U R U R' U2' R U R' U2' R // 3rd pair
U' R U2' R' ( y x ) ( x' y' ) U R U' R' // CPLS
U' U' . R U2' R' U' R U' R2' U2' R U R' U R U' // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal17.13633.68694.03F2L14.14473.32533.75LL2.99165.35165.35EOCross4.96132.62132.62CPLS2.7982.87103.582GLL2.99165.35165.35









Spoiler: Solve 27: 17.29



F' R2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 R' F L' R B2 L2 F'

x2 // Inspection
D' L' B' L D F D' F D2' R' D' L2' ( U D' ) R2 // EOCross
U' U' R' U' R // 1st pair
L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
x' x L U' L' U' U' U' R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U U' R U R' U U2 L R U' R' U L' // CPLS
U2' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OCLL
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal17.29794.57804.63F2L13.77564.07574.14LL3.52236.53236.53EOCross5.20152.88142.69CPLS3.18134.09134.092GLL3.52236.53236.53









Spoiler: Solve 28: 21.12



F' L2 R' D2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 F' U2 L' D2 L2 U L2 F'

x2 // Inspection
U' R' D' B U' F' U F' x x' D R' D R2 y' y L' D' // EOCross
U2' R' U2' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
U' U2 F' U2 L U L' U F // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' . U' R U R D R' U R D' R' R' // CPLS
U' . U2' R' U2' R U R' U R2 U2' R' U' R U' R' // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal21.12693.27733.46F2L18.24542.96583.18LL2.88155.21155.21EOCross5.74142.44183.14CPLS4.04153.71153.712GLL2.88155.21155.21









Spoiler: Solve 29: 16.57



R U2 D' L2 F2 B' R U F2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 F U2 D2 B2 U'

x2 // Inspection
U' R F' B D' B x x' D2' R' D U' R2 U' L2' // EOCross
U' U' U R' U2' R // 1st pair
x' x U' U' R U R' U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
L U2' L' U L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U2' R U R' U' . U2 L R U' R' U L' // CPLS
U2' . U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal16.57694.16734.41F2L13.65513.74554.03LL2.92186.16186.16EOCross3.81133.41153.94CPLS3.06123.92123.922GLL2.92186.16186.16









Spoiler: Solve 30: 18.48



B2 U' F2 L D' B' R2 U R2 F L2 U2 R2 B L2 F R2 L2 F2 B

x2 // Inspection
R' D' F y y' B' R B' R' F2 U' D L2' D' L // EOCross
U' U L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
R' U R U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2' R U R' U' . y y' R U' R D R' U2 R D' R2' // CPLS
. U R' U2' R2 U R2' U R U' R U R' U' R U' R' U // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal18.48683.68723.90F2L13.97513.65553.94LL4.51173.77173.77EOCross5.58132.33152.69CPLS3.51143.99164.562GLL4.51173.77173.77









Spoiler: Solve 31: 19.00



L2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L B2 L' F U L R2 U' B' F

x2 // Inspection
U' F' B U B' x x' U2' R2 D U' D2' L2' R' // EOCross
U' U' U L U2 L' U' L U2 L' // 1st pair
U2 R' U R U R' U2' R // 2nd pair
U L U2 L2' U' L2 U' L' // 3rd pair
U R U2' R' U R' F R U R U' R' F' // CPLS
U U U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R // OCLL
M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal19.00774.05794.16F2L14.68513.47533.61LL4.32266.02266.02EOCross5.38122.23142.60CPLS4.00133.25133.252GLL4.32266.02266.02









Spoiler: Solve 32: 20.72



L' F2 R U2 L2 R D2 U2 R' D2 R D B' F2 D' F' D' R' B D' R

x2 // Inspection
R B R' r U r' R' D2' R' ( y x ) ( x' y' ) D L' L D2' L' D' // EOCross
U U L' U L U' L' U L // 1st pair
U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U' y y' U F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CPLS
U2' R U R' U U' R U' R' U R U2' R' . R U2' R' U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2' U U' R U R' U R U // EPLL
// +2 Penalty

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal20.72934.97975.18F2L11.80514.32554.66LL6.92426.07426.07EOCross4.28153.50173.97CPLS2.70124.44145.192GLL6.92426.07426.07Penalty+200.0000.00









Spoiler: Solve 33: 19.54



R D' F L2 U2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B' R U' B F' U L' R'

x2 // Inspection
U2 F' B' D' B x L2' x' D U2 L2' U' R R D // EOCross
x' x U R' U2' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
x' x L' U' U U L U2' L' U L // 2nd pair
x' x L U' L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' R U2' R' . R' F R U R U' R' F' // CPLS
R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' U' // EPLL
U' // Cube falls against keyboard
// +2 Penalty

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal19.54653.71734.16F2L14.05493.49574.06LL3.49164.58164.58EOCross5.51132.36152.72CPLS2.63124.56124.562GLL1.491510.071510.07Penalty+200.0000.00









Spoiler: Solve 34: 18.62



R2 D' F B' U' R' F2 B2 U' F' D2 F2 R2 B U2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F' R2

x2 // Inspection
L' ( U' D ) B' F F x' x D L' D' L // EOCross
U x' x L' U2 L U' L' U L // 1st pair
U' x' x R U' R2' U R U R' U2' R // 2nd pair
U2 L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U R' U . L' R U R' U' L // CPLS
U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R // OCLL
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R2 // EPLL
// +2 Penalty

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal18.62653.91704.21F2L13.60433.16483.53LL3.02227.28227.28EOCross4.22102.37112.61CPLS2.66114.14114.142GLL3.02227.28227.28Penalty+200.0000.00









Spoiler: Solve 35: 17.20



L B' L2 F D F' U' R2 B R2 F2 B2 R' D2 B2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 L'

x2 // Inspection
U B' R U D F' x x' D L2' D' L D2' L' D2' // EOCross
R' U2' R U L' U' L // 1st pair
U L U2 L' U' R' U R U R' U2' R // 2nd pair
x' x U L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' y y' D R' U2' R U' R' U' R D' // CPLS
U' M2' U2' M U' M2' U' M2' U' M // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal17.20603.49663.84F2L14.82503.37563.78LL2.38104.20104.20EOCross5.50132.36152.73CPLS2.88103.47124.172GLL2.38104.20104.20









Spoiler: Solve 36: 14.59



L2 F R' D B' U' F2 L' F' D2 F2 D2 R D2 R' U2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L

x2 // Inspection
D' B' L D R' F R D' R' D L2' // EOCross
( y x ) ( x' y' ) x' x U2 L U' L' U R' U2' R // 1st pair
x' x L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R U' R' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
R U R' U . U R2 D R' U' R D' R2' // CPLS
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2' R // OCLL
U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal14.59634.32694.73F2L11.57413.54474.06LL3.02227.28227.28EOCross3.05113.61113.61CPLS2.67124.49124.492GLL3.02227.28227.28









Spoiler: Solve 37: 21.47



R' F2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 R F L' U L U' B D2

// Misscramble: should be R' F2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 R F L' U L' U' B D2 instead
x2 // Inspection
F D' B x x' D' D D R2 U' L2' D' L D' U' U' R U R2' U' R y y' R D' R' D R // EOCross
y y' R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
U D R U' R' D' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
R U R' U U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R U R U' R' // CPLS
U R' U' R U' R' U2' R // OCLL
U' M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' U' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal21.47803.73864.01F2L18.58633.39693.71LL2.89175.88175.88EOCross9.53242.52282.94CPLS3.36175.06175.062GLL2.89175.88175.88









Spoiler: Solve 38: 13.31



D2 R F' B' U B2 L U2 D2 F L2 U2 L2 B D2 R2 B D2 B' R

x2 // Inspection
D' R U' R' B' ( y x ) ( x' y' ) D R D' y y' R U' L2' // EOCross
U D R U R' D' // 1st pair
R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' F' U2 L U L' U F // 3rd pair
U . R' F R U R U' R' F' // CPLS
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U2 // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.31523.91564.21F2L11.17373.31413.67LL2.14157.01157.01EOCross3.91112.81153.84CPLS1.8394.9294.922GLL2.14157.01157.01









Spoiler: Solve 39: 19.07



R2 U F2 D L2 U B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U L B L B F' D B2 D2 F2

x2 // Inspection
D' B' R' F' U' ( F x ) x' U' U' R2 D' D2' R' ( y x ) ( x' y' ) L' ( D2' x' ) // EOCross
x U' U' R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
. R U R' L U2 L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U R' . U R U R2' D' r U2 r' D R // CPLS
U R' U' R U' R' U2' R // OCLL
U' M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal19.07693.62733.83F2L16.22533.27573.51LL2.85165.61165.61EOCross5.55142.52173.06CPLS3.72143.76143.762GLL2.85165.61165.61









Spoiler: Solve 40: 19.99



U2 B L2 U R2 B2 D F2 D F2 D B2 R2 D2 L B F U' L U2 B'

x2 // Inspection
L D B' U' F' U x U x' R D R' D L' D' U' L2' L' U L D // XEOCross
x' x R' U R U R' U2' R U F' U2 L U L' U F // 2nd pair
R U R U R U' R' U' R' // 3rd pair
U' y y' y y' U' R' D' R U R' D R // CPLS
R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
M2' U2' M U' M2' U' M2' U' M U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal19.99693.45773.85F2L17.17523.03603.49LL2.82176.03176.03EOCross7.26192.62212.89CPLS3.2592.77134.002GLL2.82176.03176.03









Spoiler: Solve 41: 24.19



R2 D' L' F' B' R D L U' B' R2 B D2 L2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 B R2

x2 // Inspection
R' r D x' R F U F' x x' R' L D D2' R' L2' D' D2' // EOCross
U x' x R' U' R U' R' U' R U' x' x L' U' L U L' U L U' L U L' // 1st pair
( y x ) ( x' y' ) R' U2 R U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' U' R U R' U . U R' U' B R U2 R' U2' B' U R // CPLS
U . U2' . R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2' R // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal24.19893.68984.05F2L19.46723.70814.16LL4.73173.59173.59EOCross5.33152.81183.38CPLS4.21174.04174.042GLL4.73173.59173.59









Spoiler: Solve 42: 19.11



R2 F D R' U B' U' F' R' U B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 D

x2 // Inspection
D' F' U' F' r U x' D' R' D R' x' x U2 L U2 L D2' D D2' // EOCross
U2 L' U' L // 1st pair
U2 L U2 L' U' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
( y x ) ( x' y' ) R' U R2 U R2' U' R // 3rd pair
R U' R' U' . R U R' // CPLS
U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R // OCLL
U' M2' U M U2' M' U M2' U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal19.11603.14653.40F2L14.68432.93483.27LL4.43173.84173.84EOCross7.55172.25202.65CPLS2.6872.6172.612GLL4.43173.84173.84









Spoiler: Solve 43: 21.46



L F U D2 F2 U D R' F B2 U' R2 L2 B2 D R2 U' D2 L2 D

x2 // Inspection
x D U L' U' x' D2' L D R2 U2' L2' D // EOCross
R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
U' U x' x U' U' L U U L' U L U L' x x' U2 L' U' L U L' U' L U2' R U R' L' U L2 U2 L' U' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 3rd pair
U U R U R2' D' r U2 r' D R // CPLS
U U . R U2' R' U' R U' R2' U' R U' R' U2' R // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal21.46823.82884.10F2L18.01673.72734.05LL3.45154.35154.35EOCross5.04112.18132.58CPLS3.20113.44113.442GLL3.45154.35154.35









Spoiler: Solve 44: 17.05



R U F R2 L F2 R' U2 F U F2 R2 F2 U' F2 B2 U F2 D L2 F2

x2 // Inspection
U R B R' F r U' x' L U D R2 D' U R2 D // EOCross
x' x U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // 1st pair
x' x U L U2 L' U' R' U2' R U R' U2' R // 2nd pair
x' x U' L U L' U' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U . x x' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // CPLS
U2' . U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' U2' // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal17.05744.34834.87F2L14.25604.21694.84LL2.80145.00145.00EOCross5.43152.76162.95CPLS2.78176.12196.832GLL2.80145.00145.00









Spoiler: Solve 45: 17.06



D' B2 D' B' L2 R2 U2 B F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L U R' D' L2 R2 F'

x2 // Inspection
R B R' U' L' F x x' L2' D2' L U D' R2 // EOCross
( y x ) ( x' y' ) U U R' U2' R // 2nd pair while breaking 1st pair
x' x D U' L U L' D' // 1st pair
L' U L // 2nd pair
( y x ) ( x' y' ) R' U2' R U' R' U' R // Fix 1st pair
U' U' R U' R' U x x' L' R U R' U' L // CPLS
U . U2' R' U2' R U R' U R2 U2' R' U' R U' R' U2 // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal17.06613.58714.16F2L13.97453.22553.94LL3.09165.18165.18EOCross5.39122.23142.60CPLS2.68124.48145.222GLL3.09165.18165.18









Spoiler: Solve 46: 11.97



R F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 B L' U' L' B2 D' L2 B2 D'

x2 // Inspection
L' D L U F R' U' F2 L D L L' U' L D' // EOCross
L' U L2 // 1st pair
U' L' // 2nd pair
R U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U' . U' R U R D R' U R D' R2' // CPLS
U' . U' . R U R' U R U2' R' U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' U' // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.97544.51544.51F2L8.32364.33364.33LL3.65184.93184.93EOCross3.95153.80153.80CPLS2.09115.26115.262GLL3.65184.93184.93









Spoiler: Solve 47: 18.00



B' F2 U F2 U' L2 D U R2 B2 U2 B D2 U' B2 L' U' L D'

x2 // Inspection
L B D x U x x2' D L' D' L U2 R2 D2' F2 // EOCross
U U' R U' R2' U' R R' U R U' U R U' R2' U' R // 1st pair
U L U' L' U' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L // 3rd pair
x' x U R U2' R' U . R B R' U' R U R B' R2' // CPLS
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal18.00653.61703.89F2L15.25553.61603.93LL2.75103.64103.64EOCross6.45121.86152.33CPLS3.18144.40165.032GLL2.75103.64103.64









Spoiler: Solve 48: 16.52



D2 R B2 R2 D R2 U L2 R2 U B2 D' R2 U B D2 U' B R F' D2

x2 // Inspection
U2 l U l' F' D F D' R' D' L2' D2' L D2' // EOCross
U' R' U U R U L U2 L' U' L U2 L' // 1st pair
U . L' U' L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
x' x R' U R // 3rd pair
U2' U' R U R' U . U' R U R D R' U R D' R2' // CPLS
U' U2 . U' . R U R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U' R U' R' // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal16.52704.24724.36F2L12.27544.40564.56LL4.25163.76163.76EOCross3.73143.75143.75CPLS2.92165.48165.482GLL4.25163.76163.76









Spoiler: Solve 49: 19.74



R2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F L D' F2 U F' U2 B U' B' L2

x2 // Inspection
( z x ) ( z' y' ) F L B F' D' ( F x ) x' U' U' L2' U' R2 D' // EOCross
U' R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
U U2 L U2 L' U' L U2 U' L' // 2nd pair
U D R U' R' D' // 3rd pair
U' U' R U R' . U R U R' U2 R U R' // CPLS
U2' . U' U' U2' U' R U R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U' R U' R' U // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal19.74663.34693.50F2L12.81473.67503.90LL6.93192.74192.74EOCross6.06121.98152.48CPLS2.32135.60135.602GLL6.93192.74192.74









Spoiler: Solve 50: 20.94



R' U2 B2 D' F' L2 D2 R' D' L2 U D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B'

x2 // Inspection
F D' R B' ( y x ) ( x' y' ) D' D' R' D' R' ( U D ) U2 L2' D // EOCross
x' x U2' L' U' L U' L' U L // 1st pair
U' R' U R U L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U2' . U' U2 U D' r2' U R2 U' r2' D R2 // CPLS
. U' U U' . R U R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U' R U' R' U // 2GLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal20.94653.10683.25F2L14.60483.29513.49LL6.34172.68172.68EOCross5.16142.71152.91CPLS4.47122.68122.682GLL6.34172.68172.68












Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (44/50)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal18.04713.97754.19F2L14.16513.60563.95LL3.74195.08195.08EOCross5.27142.66152.85CPLS3.24134.01144.322GLL3.69195.15195.15Penalty2.0000.0000.00






Spoiler: Mean (50/50)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal18.07713.96754.18F2L14.26523.65563.93LL3.69195.15195.15EOCross5.29142.65152.84CPLS3.30133.94144.242GLL3.65195.20195.20Penalty2.0000.0000.00






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.97544.51544.51F2L8.32364.33364.33LL2.14157.01157.01EOCross2.56124.69124.69CPLS1.8394.9294.922GLL1.491510.071510.07







The exports in Markdown with the Nachbildung source: https://rentry.co/nuclearaven1804zzdao50
Also, I actually reconstructed everything myself this time.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Nov 4, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-04 single: 9.71
Time List: 1. 9.71 F2 R' U2 B2 R U2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 L' D' B' D' R' B2
y2 D F2 L' U l//fb 5/5
U' R2 R U R' M' R U' R' M' U M2 U2 r' U' R//sb
16/22 F (R U R' U') F'//cmll
4/26 M' U' M U2 M' U M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M'//lse 15/41 
41/9.71=4.2 tps
missed pb by a second pretty good though


----------



## Devagio (Nov 5, 2020)

Beginner Mehta PB: 10.91

D F' U2 B L' D L' U' B' R2 D F2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2

x' y' // inspection
D R' F R D2 F' // FB while preserving 2 belt edges 
(u' u) R U R' u' R2 U' R2 F' U2 F // Belt 
U' R' F R2 F' R' // EO 
6CO-skip! 
R2 U2 R2 // 
6CP-1 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // 
6CP-2 U (MU U perm) D // L5EP

Without cancellations: 44 moves.

Apparently there was this solution using the full version of the method:

x' y' // inspection
D R' F R D2 F' // FB while preserving 2 belt edges 
R U R' u' R2 U' R2 F' U2 F // Belt 
U' R' F R2 F' R' // EO 
6CO-skip! 
R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 E' // 6CP
L5EP-skip!
29 moves!


----------



## Devagio (Nov 6, 2020)

11.55 with Mehta (beginner); not PB, but a cool solution

B D' R2 B L2 R2 D2 F' U2 F U2 F D2 B2 D' U F' R' D2 L' D2 (Stupid CS-timer scramble)

R B2F // FB 
E R u' R2 u' R U' R2 F' U2 F // EO-belt 
R' U2 R U R' U R // 6CO 
R2 U2 R2 // 6CP 
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // L5EP 
U'D // ABF 

That's 30 ETM with cancellations; but I made a good deal of redundant moves during EO-belt so didn't get a great time.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 6, 2020)

@CuberStache's team blind with mom (YruRU)

L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D B2 R D2 B' L' B2 U2 F' U L2 F2

y2 x' // Inspection
F' r' r u' F' U' F // CP Line
u R' R R U2 u u' r' U' R u' U' R u' // pEO Extension
U2 r2 r U' R' U' r // EO
R2 U r U2 r' U2 U2 R2 U2 r2 // DFDB +F2L pair
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L
U R U R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' // 2GLL

66 STM


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 6, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> @CuberStache's team blind with mom (YruRU)
> 
> L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D B2 R D2 B' L' B2 U2 F' U L2 F2
> 
> ...


Dang it, I missed it again!


----------



## Cubing5life (Nov 7, 2020)

PB 2, I guess...

Time List:
1. 6.96 L R2 U B2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 L B2 F' D2 F' L2 D'

x2
D R‘ D L //Cross
R U‘ R‘ //1st Pair
R‘ U‘ R //2nd Pair
U‘ L‘ U2 L U y‘ L‘ U L //3rd Pair
U2‘ R U2‘ R‘ U2 R U‘ R‘ //4th Pair
U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' //OLL
U‘ M2‘ U M U2‘ M‘ U M2‘ U‘ //PLL


----------



## RedstoneTim (Nov 7, 2020)

*@PapaSmurf* - ZZ (EOCross) 9.67 Ao42 - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solves






Spoiler: Solve 1: 8.35



D' L' F R2 D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R' B U2 F L D2 L

x2 y' // Inspection
D U R' U' F D L D' L' D2' // EOCross
R' U R U L' U' L // 1st pair
R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R' D' R U' R' D R L U2 L' // 3rd pair
U R U R' // 4th pair
x' x R U R' U' R' U' U' R U R' U R2 U2' R' U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.35505.99526.23F2L5.04356.94356.94LL3.31154.53175.14EOCross1.54106.49106.49XEOCross2.67176.37176.37OLS3.68195.16215.71









Spoiler: Solve 2: 9.53



R F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 U2 B D R2 F' D R2 F' L' F

y' x' // Inspection
R' D x' R U R x U' x' R' L' D' L' U R' U R' // EOCross
L' U' L // 1st pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' // 4th pair
. U R' L' U2 L U2 R U' L' U R' U R U' L U // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.53555.77586.09F2L6.47396.03426.49LL3.06165.23165.23EOCross3.54143.95174.80XEOCross3.97174.28205.04OLS3.86235.96235.96









Spoiler: Solve 3: 11.93



D' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U B2 F L' F' R B R' D B' R2

y' x // Inspection
D' x' D' L' U R' U' F' F2 R' F2 ( r L ) D2' // EOCross
x' x' x U R U2' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
L U L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair
x' x R D R' U R D' R' U' U U L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' R' D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U R U R' U' R U R' U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.93695.78746.20F2L9.16495.35545.90LL2.77207.22207.22EOCross2.53135.14135.14XEOCross4.80214.38245.00OLS3.37288.31288.31









Spoiler: Solve 4: 9.56



R2 D F' U' R2 U' B' D2 R2 U2 L U2 R' U2 D2 F2 U L

z2 // Inspection
D' F' L U R2' F' L U R2 // EOCross
L' U L2 U L' U' R U x' l' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' y' U R2 D R' U' R D' R2' U' R U2 R' // CLS
x' x U' M2' U' M U' U' M' U' M2' U' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.56586.07626.49F2L7.86486.11506.36LL1.70105.88127.06EOCross1.9094.7494.74XEOCross3.29185.47195.78OLS2.60135.00145.38PLL1.70105.88127.06









Spoiler: Solve 5: 8.78



F D' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 B D R U B2 F D2 B2 D'

x2 y // Inspection
( U' D ) F U2 R L2' D L // EOCross
x' x U2 L U' U2 L2' U' L2 // 1st pair
U' L' // 2nd pair
U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' x' x U' R U2 R' U2' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2' R U R' U2 // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.78475.35505.69F2L5.90294.92305.08LL2.88186.25206.94EOCross1.9084.2173.68XEOCross4.10153.66163.90OLS3.44267.56288.14









Spoiler: Solve 6: 8.69



L U2 L2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 R' F2 D B2 U' R' D2 B2 F U B D

x2 y // Inspection
D' U L U F U R2 D' R' D2' U' R' U R' // EOCross
U' D' R U R' D // 1st pair
R R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' U' L U2 L2' U' L // 3rd pair
U L U L' U' L U L' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
x' x U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.69687.83708.06F2L5.87416.98416.98LL2.82279.572910.28EOCross2.67145.24145.24XEOCross3.37205.93205.93OLS1.67158.98158.98PLL1.952010.262211.28









Spoiler: Solve 7: 7.58



F' U L B' U2 D' L U' B' U2 L' F2 R L2 F2 B2 R U2 R' B2

x2 // Inspection
U ( F' x ) L' l D F R' U2' F2 // EOCross
U L' U L // 1st pair
U R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U2' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U U L U' L' U' L U2 L' // 4th pair
x' x R2 U' S R2' S' R2 U R2 // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal7.58466.07486.33F2L5.87386.47386.47LL1.7184.68105.85EOCross2.1794.1594.15XEOCross2.67134.87134.87OLS1.3096.9296.92PLL1.7184.68105.85









Spoiler: Solve 8: 11.19



R2 F' D F R' F' L' B' U D2 R B2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 R U2 L' D2

y' x' // Inspection
L D R U x' R' D R U L2' D' D' // EOCross
x' x U R' U R U L U L' // 1st pair
y ( y' U' D' ) R U' R' D // 2nd pair
D U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' D' // 3rd pair
R U R' // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U2' R // OCLL
x' x U' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.19655.81706.26F2L8.47424.96455.31LL2.72238.46259.19EOCross2.20115.00125.45XEOCross3.83194.96225.74OLS1.47106.80106.80PLL1.491610.741812.08









Spoiler: Solve 9: 12.30



F' R2 B2 L U2 F2 D2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 F' L D' F D' L B R'

y' x' // Inspection
L D' x' ( D2 x ) U x2' x U2 ( r L ) U ( x' F' ) R F2 L R' // EOCross
U' D R U R' D' // 1st pair
U R U R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
x' x D' R U' R' D // 3rd pair
U2' R' U' R U' L U2 R' U' R U2 L' // WVCPLS
U M2' U2 M U M2' U M2' U M U2 // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.30544.39584.72F2L9.93434.33474.73LL2.37114.64114.64EOCross3.53133.68154.25XEOCross4.80193.96214.38OLS2.90124.14124.14PLL2.37114.64114.64









Spoiler: Solve 10: 10.44



F' U' L' F2 U F2 D' L2 D B2 U B2 U' R2 B' U2 F' R2 B R D

x y2 // Inspection
L D r' R' U' F' U2 R2 D L D' L2' // EOCross
x' x U' U' L' U L // 1st pair
U R U' R' // 2nd pair
x' x r B r' R' U R // 3rd pair
U U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 4th pair
x' F' x R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // COLL
U' M2' U' M U' M2' M2' U' M' U' M2' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.44575.46636.03F2L6.86365.25405.83LL3.58215.87236.42EOCross2.92124.11124.11XEOCross4.02174.23194.73OLS3.16196.01216.65PLL1.72116.40116.40









Spoiler: Solve 11: 9.33



R2 F2 U2 D2 F' D2 L R2 U L2 U B2 D F2 L2 B2 D F2 B L'

x2 y' // Inspection
D2' R' F' r x' R D' R D2' R U' R // EOCross
U D R' U' R D' // 1st pair
L' U2 L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
x' x L U' L' R' U' R U' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U U L U L' // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U2' R // OCLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.33636.75667.07F2L6.87405.82436.26LL2.46239.35239.35EOCross2.23114.93125.38XEOCross3.43174.96185.25OLS1.64127.32127.32PLL1.461610.961610.96









Spoiler: Solve 12: 8.97



D2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 U F' L2 F2 L' B' R F L

y x' // Inspection
L D' R U L U2 x' D L' D2' // EOCross
L U L' R' U R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L2 U L' // 3rd pair
L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 4th pair
U U U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
U M2' U2 M U M2' U M2' U M U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.97657.25667.36F2L5.13367.02377.21LL3.84297.55297.55EOCross2.0394.43104.93XEOCross2.86155.24165.59OLS2.73259.16259.16PLL1.84115.98115.98









Spoiler: Solve 13: 9.61



D' F' D L' B2 R' D' L' B L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 U D2 F2 B2 U

z2 // Inspection
L2' U F U2' R2 D L' x' l' U R' // EOCross
U L U' L' U L' U' L // 1st pair
U2 R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' L U L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2' R // OCLL
U' ( l' R' ) F R F' R U2' r' U r U2' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.61676.97676.97F2L7.00476.71486.86LL2.61207.66197.28EOCross2.07104.83115.31XEOCross3.40185.29195.59OLS2.13209.39209.39PLL1.61127.45116.83









Spoiler: Solve 14: 8.77



F' L2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B R' B2 F' U' B' L2

x2 y // Inspection
D R F R' ( U' D' ) x' x R2' U L U' L' D // XEOCross
R L' U2 L R' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
R R' U F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
U' M2' U M U U M' U M2' U' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.77576.50586.61F2L5.04305.95316.15LL3.73277.24277.24EOCross2.77124.33134.69XEOCross2.77124.33134.69OLS3.07247.82247.82PLL1.33107.52107.52









Spoiler: Solve 15: 9.87



B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D R2 F' D B' U B2 L U' R' B' R2

y x' // Inspection
L D r' D' l' U x' L' U R' D' R U' U' R L' U' M U2 M' // XEOCross
U' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' L U' L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U U' L' U L U L' U' L U2' L' U L // CLS
x' x U' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.87616.18646.48F2L8.15455.52465.64LL1.72169.301810.47EOCross4.05194.69204.94XEOCross4.05194.69204.94OLS2.00136.50136.50PLL1.72169.301810.47









Spoiler: Solve 16: 13.40



U D2 B L2 F R2 D2 B D2 F L2 B2 R' F' L2 U F' D2 R D' F2

y x' // Inspection
D' x' R' U F' U' F2 D' R2' D' U L' // EOCross
U L' L U' L' U L U L' R U2' R' // 1st pair
U L' U' R' U' ( R L ) // 2nd pair
U' L' L2 U2 L' U L U' L2' // 3rd pair
U' L U' U' L2' D' L U L' D L2 // OLS
U' U' R' U' R ( U D' ) R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' ( D U ) U // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.40695.15675.00F2L10.60504.72504.72LL2.80196.79176.07EOCross3.00113.67124.00XEOCross5.50234.18244.36OLS1.57117.01117.01PLL2.80196.79176.07









Spoiler: Solve 17: 8.96



U' L2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 L2 F D2 F' L D B' F' R' B' F' L'

x2 // Inspection
D2 R' F L ( l R ) D' D' U2 x D // EOCross
U' L U' L2' U' L // 1st pair
R U' U' R' L U L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U R U' U' R' U' R U R' U R // OLS
x' x U' U' R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' ( U D' ) R2 U' R2' D R2 U // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.96657.25667.37F2L6.80466.76466.76LL2.16198.80209.26EOCross2.20104.55104.55XEOCross3.07165.21165.21OLS1.131311.501311.50PLL2.16198.80209.26









Spoiler: Solve 18: 9.12



D2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 L' F' U' L2 F' L R2 U2 F2

x2 y // Inspection
L U' L' R F B' B' D2 L D' D' // EOCross
L' U2 L U' L' U L // 1st pair
U' R' U' R L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
x' x U' U R2' U' R U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U2' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.12596.47616.69F2L5.83417.03417.03LL3.29185.47206.08EOCross2.56114.30114.30XEOCross3.46185.20185.20OLS3.89266.68287.20









Spoiler: Solve 19: 11.89



U' L' F' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B' L' U F D2 F2 L2

x2 y // Inspection
D B' U R' U' x U' r' D' L R' D R F U F' R' // EOCross
x' x U' R' U' R L' U L // 1st pair
x' x U R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' U' U' R' U2 L U2 R // 3rd pair
L' U L' U2 L2 U L2' U L // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U2' R // OCLL
x' x U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.89715.97786.56F2L8.67485.54536.11LL3.22237.14257.76EOCross4.13163.87174.12XEOCross5.07234.54265.13OLS2.50166.40166.40PLL1.92168.33189.38









Spoiler: Solve 20: 10.25



L R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B' L U R B R2 F2 R

y x' // Inspection
U' r' F U F' L D' L2' U' R' U R' // EOCross
L U L' U L U L' // 1st pair
U R' U' R L' U' L // 2nd pair
x' x U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U R' ( U' D' ) R U' R' U2 R U' R' D R U' R U' U' U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.25636.15646.24F2L7.07436.08456.36LL3.18206.29195.97EOCross2.67124.49124.49XEOCross3.73195.09195.09OLS4.15296.99286.75









Spoiler: Solve 21: 7.91



R2 F2 D2 L B2 R2 D2 L U2 L' F D2 L2 B D' R' D2 U2 B'

x2 // Inspection
U' R' D2 F D' R' x' x D // EOCross
L' U' L U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' R' U2 R // COLL
M2' U M2' U U M2' U M2' U // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal7.91556.95577.21F2L4.63316.70337.13LL3.28247.32247.32EOCross1.6074.3895.62XEOCross2.83144.95165.65OLS2.402410.002410.00PLL1.6895.3695.36









Spoiler: Solve 22: 9.51



D2 L U2 B2 R' F2 L R2 D2 R' F2 U' B F2 L' F R' B2 U

y' x' // Inspection
D' F' U' x' R' U L2' F2 R U R' D2 // EOCross
U R' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
R R U L U L' // 2nd pair
R' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' x' x U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R' U R U2' R' U2 // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.51535.57565.89F2L6.40375.78385.94LL3.11165.14185.79EOCross3.04113.62123.95XEOCross3.70174.59184.86OLS3.81256.56277.09









Spoiler: Solve 23: 8.48



R2 L F' R U2 B2 L U' L' F' D2 F' L2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' R2 F'

z2 // Inspection
U' R' U' R' F' D' R' U' L2' // EOCross
x' x R' U' U' R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
L' U' L U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
R2 U R' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R U' R2' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.48556.49576.72F2L6.20406.45426.77LL2.28156.58156.58EOCross2.3493.8593.85XEOCross3.74174.55195.08OLS2.88237.99237.99









Spoiler: Solve 24: 8.59



B U' F U2 B2 R2 F D2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L' B R U' R U2 F

x2 y' // Inspection
D x' U ( r L ) l' U' L U2 l x' x D' // EOCross
U' R' U' R L' U L // 1st pair
U' U2 L U L' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U R U R' U' R U' R' // OLS
x' x U R' U' R ( U D' ) R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' D // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.59586.75617.10F2L6.40426.56446.88LL2.19167.31177.76EOCross2.10104.76125.71XEOCross2.97175.72196.40OLS1.23129.76129.76PLL2.19167.31177.76









Spoiler: Solve 25: 10.62



B' D R2 F L2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B D B L' D' U F2 L' F

x y2 // Inspection
x' B U' M' U M R D' L' // EOCross
U' R U' R' // 1st pair
U' L' U' L' U U' L2 U2 L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U' U' R U' U' R' U U' U R // 3rd pair
U L' U2 L U' L' U L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
x' x R R' R U R' ( U' D ) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 ( U' D' ) // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.62726.78736.87F2L7.27456.19466.33LL3.35278.06278.06EOCross2.2083.6494.09XEOCross2.84124.23134.58OLS2.032110.342110.34PLL2.35187.66187.66









Spoiler: Solve 26: 10.53



D' B2 D' B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 L' B D R D B D L'

x' // Inspection
U' R' ( U x' ) U R2 D' ( x z' ) ( z x' ) R D R' D' // EOCross
x' x R' U2' R U' U L' U L U2' R' U' R2' // 1st pair
L' U2 R // 2nd pair
U L2' U' L' // 3rd pair
L' U L L' U' L U L' U L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U' R' F' U' F U R U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.53635.98676.36F2L7.70435.58476.10LL2.83207.07207.07EOCross2.40104.17125.00XEOCross5.17224.26265.03OLS4.23348.04348.04









Spoiler: Solve 27: 8.72



U2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 U B2 F2 R' B' L D2 B L R2 D' F2

z2 // Inspection
L U D F R2' U' F2 D' R2 D // EOCross
x' x U R' U2' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
U L U' L' U L' U L2 U' L2' // 2nd pair
U L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U R' U' U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U U U' R U R' U R U2' R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L U // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.72606.88627.11F2L5.97427.04447.37LL2.75186.55186.55EOCross2.14104.67104.67XEOCross3.20185.62206.25OLS3.75266.93266.93









Spoiler: Solve 28: 9.11



R' L2 F' L2 B' L2 F R2 B' L2 F' R2 U L F' L2 F2 U' L2 B'

z2 // Inspection
D L' R U x U L x' R' D R D L D R // EOCross
x' x L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
U R U2' R' U' D R U R' D' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U2' R' U2' R' F R U R U' R' F' U // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.11606.59647.03F2L6.93466.64507.22LL2.18146.42146.42EOCross3.11134.18154.82XEOCross4.33204.62245.54OLS2.78227.91227.91









Spoiler: Solve 29: 12.35



F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R F U' B D' B D2 F L R'

x2 // Inspection
B U' B' D' x U' x2' l' B2 D R2' D // Wrong EOCross
U' L' R U' U' R' L // 1st pair
x' x U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U L U' L2' // 3rd pair
U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair
y' U' . r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' // COLL
x' x M' U M2' U M2' U M U' // L6EP

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.35544.37614.94F2L7.20365.00405.56LL5.15183.50214.08EOCross3.46102.89123.47XEOCross1.3775.1175.11OLS3.23164.95175.26PLL2.4283.31104.13









Spoiler: Solve 30: 8.92



F L D2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 R B2 R' F2 D' L2 B' R2 F' U2 L2

x2 y' // Inspection
U' R2' F R U' L2' D L D' // EOCross
R U' R' U R' U' l // 1st pair
x U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L2 U' L' // 2nd pair
U2 L' R U' U' x' l' // 3rd pair
U U L U' L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair
R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
x' x R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.92657.29697.74F2L6.33436.79457.11LL2.59228.49249.27EOCross1.9794.5794.57XEOCross2.60166.15166.15OLS1.96189.18189.18PLL1.56159.621710.90









Spoiler: Solve 31: 10.39



R' F2 B' L2 D B' U2 L' B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R'

x2 y // Inspection
F' U' x U R U ( x' R2 ) x' x D' R U' R' U L2' M U2 M' // XEOCross
x' x U L' U' U' L U' R' U' R // EOCross
U' L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 1st pair
U L U' L' . U' R' U2 L U' L' U2 R2 R' // WVCPLS
R2 U' S' U2' S U' R2 U2' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.39535.10585.58F2L9.06454.97505.52LL1.3386.0286.02EOCross5.30244.53295.47XEOCross6.33325.06375.85OLS2.73134.76134.76PLL1.3386.0286.02









Spoiler: Solve 32: 12.80



F L' B D' R2 U B' R2 F2 U D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D F2

x2 y' // Inspection
U' U' R' U D' F ( L r ) x' D' R2 U R2' x' x D D' R2 D x' x U' R' U R U L U L' R2 R' // XEOCross
x' x U' L' U' L U' L' R U' R' L // 2nd pair
U R' U' R L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R' U2' R U' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2' R' U2 R // COLL
U' M2' U M U U M' U M2' U' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.80776.02836.48F2L9.73525.34585.96LL3.07258.14258.14EOCross5.97264.36305.03XEOCross5.97264.36305.03OLS2.73248.79248.79PLL1.50106.67106.67









Spoiler: Solve 33: 8.75



R2 B F2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U F2 L2 B R U2 L2 B2 U F U

x2 y' // Inspection
U' M' x' D' F' R2 D R D' // EOCross
U2 L' R U' U' ( R' L ) // 1st pair
U2 L' U' L U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
U L' U L // 3rd pair
U2' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
x' x F L' U2 L U2 L F' L' U' L' U L U2 // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.75485.49505.71F2L5.14356.81356.81LL3.61133.60154.16EOCross1.8084.4495.00XEOCross2.71155.54155.54OLS4.34214.84235.30









Spoiler: Solve 34: 8.24



D R2 F' B L' U2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D2 F'

y x' // Inspection
U' R2 U x' R B2 D R D // EOCross
L' U' L R U' R' // 1st pair
U2 L' U2 L U' r' F r // 2nd pair
U' R' U2 L U2 R // 3rd pair
U' L' U2 L U' L' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
x' x U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.24576.92607.28F2L5.87345.79355.96LL2.37239.702510.55EOCross2.0383.9494.43XEOCross2.93144.78155.12OLS1.58148.86148.86PLL1.51159.931711.26









Spoiler: Solve 35: 9.22



B U2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B2 F D' F' R' U' F2 R' F2 D' F'

y' x' // Inspection
r' U D' F' R' L2' D L U x' l' // EOCross
L U2 L' // 1st pair
U R' U' R U' U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U2' R2 U R2' U R // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
x' x U2' R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' ( U D' ) R2 U' R2' D R2 U2' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.22636.83657.05F2L5.68376.51386.69LL3.54267.34277.63EOCross2.29104.37114.80XEOCross3.12134.17144.49OLS1.79168.94168.94PLL2.55187.06197.45









Spoiler: Solve 36: 10.19



U R2 L' U' F2 R' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 B2 R2 F2 U'

x' // Inspection
U R2 U' L x' R' D R D2 R // EOCross
U R U2' L' U L2 U' L' // 1st pair
U U R' U' U R U R' U' U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' L' R U' U' R' // 3rd pair
U L U L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th pair
( U' x' ) x U' U' F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' U' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.19605.89626.08F2L7.33466.28476.41LL2.86144.90155.24EOCross2.5193.59103.98XEOCross3.52174.83185.11OLS4.01245.99256.23









Spoiler: Solve 37: 9.12



F' D2 R L D' F B2 D' R F2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 ( F2 D' R B2 R' D F2 D' R B2 R' D )

// Alg in parentheses to adjust for corner twisting
x y2 // Inspection
U' x' U D L l' U x' U2 L2' // EOCross
R' U2' R U' L' U' L // 1st pair
x' x R U' R' U R U M' B2 r' // 2nd pair
R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
// Twists back corner and thus solves OLL
// Technically a DNF but meh
x' x L2' U' L U' L U L' U L2' ( U D' ) L U' L' ( U' D ) // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.12515.59556.03F2L6.27355.58396.22LL2.85165.61165.61EOCross2.5283.17103.97XEOCross3.67154.09174.63OLS0.8289.7689.76PLL2.85165.61165.61









Spoiler: Solve 38: 10.85



R2 U2 F D2 F R2 U2 F U2 F' L2 F' L B F2 U' B2 D' U2 R'

x2 // Inspection
U B U' R L' F' U R2 D' L x' x . D' U R' // EOCross
L U L2' U' L // 1st pair
x' x R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
x' x U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.85726.64787.19F2L8.37495.85536.33LL2.48239.272510.08EOCross3.90133.33153.85XEOCross4.63183.89204.32OLS1.541912.341912.34PLL1.71169.361810.53









Spoiler: Solve 39: 8.40



F U B U' R' B2 R' B' R L2 F' U2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2

x2 y // Inspection
L2' U2 F' L2' D R D F2 // XEOCross
L U R U' L' // 2nd pair
U R' U' R U R' U' U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U' L // 4th pair
. R U R' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R2 U' R' // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.40435.12435.12F2L5.30275.09275.09LL3.10165.16165.16EOCross2.3883.3683.36XEOCross2.3883.3683.36OLS3.65195.21195.21









Spoiler: Solve 40: 7.45



U2 R2 D2 F' L2 F D2 L2 B' R2 B' R F2 L' F' D' F' U F' D

y' x' // Inspection
D ( l R ) ( U D' ) F' L2' R2 D' l // EOCross
x L' U' L D // 1st pair
L U L' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' U2' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
R' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' ( U D' ) R2 U' R2' D R2 // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal7.45486.44466.17F2L5.55325.77315.59LL1.90168.42157.89EOCross2.29104.3783.49XEOCross3.24144.32134.01OLS0.6469.3869.38PLL1.90168.42157.89









Spoiler: Solve 41: 10.04



R2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' B D L2 B L' R' D2 U

x2 // Inspection
U2 D' R D F x' L U2 x U' U' R2' D R2 D // EOCross
x' x L U2 L' R U' R' // 1st pair
L U2 L2' U L // 2nd pair
x' x U R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U L U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' // 4th pair
U' . U R' U2' R R U R2' U R U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.04636.27696.87F2L6.99446.29507.15LL3.05196.23196.23EOCross3.10134.19154.84XEOCross4.28194.44235.37OLS4.03317.69317.69









Spoiler: Solve 42: 10.80



R F' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' F' U2 F' R B R' F' L' U' F D'

x y2 // Inspection
U' R U' x' R' D' R U' L2' // EOCross
x' x U' R' U2 L U2 R // 1st pair
U L' U D' L' L U L' U' L D // 2nd pair
x' x L U L' U' L' U' L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U' L U L' // 4th pair
U' R' U R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R U // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal10.80676.20726.67F2L8.31485.78536.38LL2.49197.63197.63EOCross1.7084.7195.29XEOCross3.31144.23175.14OLS3.53318.78318.78












Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (36/42)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.67606.21636.52F2L6.88415.96436.25LL2.79196.81207.17EOCross2.62114.20124.58XEOCross3.67174.63195.18OLS2.78207.19207.19PLL1.87147.50158.04






Spoiler: Mean (42/42)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.75606.15636.46F2L6.93415.91436.20LL2.82196.75207.10EOCross2.68114.10124.47XEOCross3.66174.65195.19OLS2.67197.13207.50PLL1.90147.38157.91






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal7.45486.44466.17F2L4.63316.70337.13LL1.3386.0286.02EOCross1.54106.49106.49XEOCross1.3775.1175.11OLS0.6469.3869.38PLL1.33107.52107.52







The exports in Markdown with the Nachbildung source: https://rentry.co/papasmurf967zzao42
Probably the last big average I'll reconstruct for a while. Also I like how his camera stopped recording at 42 solves.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Nov 7, 2020)

You are too epic.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 8, 2020)

11.000 3x3 single, 53 STM, 4.8 TPS

R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' B2 L2 R2 B' R2 U2 R D' R' D B F2 L2

z’ y // Inspection (0,0)
M’ R’ U’ R F’ U’ F // Cross + F2L 1 (7,7)
y’ R U R’ U2 R U’ R’ // F2L 2 (7,14)
U’ L U L’ // F2L 3 (4,18)
U’ F U’ F’ // F2L (4,22)
U2 F R U R’ U’ F’ U F’ r U R’ U’ r’ F R // 2 look OLL (16,38)
U R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U // PLL (15,53)


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Nov 12, 2020)

finally, a inspection only rotation solve.

12. (10.27) B F2 L' F2 L' D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R D2 R2 F' R U B2 U' R B' L

x' z'
R D R L' U' F F
U' R' U R U L U L'
U' R U' U' R' U U L' U' L
U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U' U' R' U U R U' U' R' U R
U' (R' F R F') (R' F R F') (R U R' U') R U R'
Rb perm
U'


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 12, 2020)

8.09 Ao5 


Spoiler: 8.04



1. 8.04[1LLL] F' L' F' L' U2 D F' U R L2 U L2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 @2020-11-12 20:48:41 

y' z2
U L F' U2 R' U2 R' // xcross
y U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R // f2l2
U'y L' U' L R' U R // f2l3
U' L' U L U' L' U L // f2l4
U2 R' F U R U' R2 F' R2 U R' U' R U // 1lll
44/8.04=5.47 tps





Spoiler: (13.91)



2. (13.91[y Gc U']) R2 U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 R' B' F2 L' F L' B2 L' R' @2020-11-12 20:49:24 

I messed up.





Spoiler: 9.42



3. 9.42[Ab U'] F2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 U2 L F2 R2 F2 B' U' B' L F2 D' U' B R @2020-11-12 20:50:37 

y z2 
F' R' D2 R D' // cross
U R U2 R' U'y L U' (L') // f2l1
(L') U' L U R' U R // f2l2
R U R' y' U' R U' R' // f2l3
y U R U2 R2 F R F' // f2l4
U2 l' U l2 U' l2 U' l2 U l' // oll
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B' // pll
54/9.42=5.73 tps





Spoiler: 6.82



4. 6.82[Skip] R2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F' U2 F L' B2 F' U R U @2020-11-12 20:51:12 

x'
L' D R r' D F' L2 // xcross
y U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // f2l2
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // f2l3
R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' // f2l4
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // ll
44/6.82=6.45 tps





Spoiler: (6.70)



5. (6.70[y T U']) U B2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 R U' L2 R' U F U' F' L @2020-11-12 20:51:43

D2 L2 U F U' R' F // xcross
U R' U R U L' U' L // f2l2
U R U' R' y U R U' R' // f2l3
y' R U2 R' Uy' R' U' R // f2l4
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'R U R' F' U' // ll
46/6.70=6.86 tps





Spoiler: 6.68



1. 6.68[y Skip] B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 L F L B2 L2 D' R' D' B L2 U' @2020-11-12 21:17:37

x z2
L' D R U x' D' // cross
R' U2 R U R' U' R // f2l1
U' R U' R' U'y L U' L' // f2l2
U L' U' L y L U' L' // f2l3
Uy' R' U2 R U R' U' R // f2l4
U F R U R' U' F' // ll
42/6.68=6.28 tps



Valk Elite


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Nov 14, 2020)

PB, 8.08

R B L' D' B' L F U' L' R2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2

F D' R' L'
y R U' R' y U' R' U R
U2 L' U L
U' R U R' U' L U L'
y' R' U U R U R' U' R
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 15, 2020)

my 10.45 pb 
https://alg.cubing.net/?type=recons...//OLL
U2R-U-F-RUR-U-R-FR2U-R-U-RUR-URU-//PLL


----------



## effperm (Nov 15, 2020)

square-1 teambld with my sister (2:13.91)

(4,3)/ (-3,3)/ (-4,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (2,0)/ (4,-2)/

\-2 02 -1 e'\ // CS
-2 D D -1 // CO (12-24)
1-3 U U M u' U' -1 // EO (2-4)
/Ɇ W E'\ //CP (4-all)
U2 (adj parity) // (14)
D' D' 0-1 U 01 D 0-1 U' 01 // (2)
63 // AUF (1-4)


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Nov 17, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-11-16
single: 8.42

Time List:
1. 8.42 L B2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F R' U2 R2 U' B' F' R
R U' r' U' R U' r' F U L U' L'//fb 12/12
U R' U R2 U r U r' M' U M2 U2 R' U r//sb 15/27
U2 R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F'//cmll 12/39
M2 U' M U M' U M' U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M'//lse 17/55
6.5 tps roux solve also pb


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 17, 2020)

8.70 pb single
L' D U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 F L B' L' B2 U2 L' B
Inspection:z2
cross:UR’
F2L1 DRU’R’D’
F2L 2:yU’RUR’F’U’F
F2L 3:U’R’U’R
F2L 4:FU’F’
OLL:URUR’U’R’FRF’
PLL:U2RUR’F’RUR’U’R’FR2U’R’
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L-_D_...LL
U2RUR-F-RUR-U-R-FR2U-R-//PLL&title=PB 8.70


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Nov 19, 2020)

5. (8.88) D' F' D' U' L2 U R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 R D B' R2 D' U2 F

y
R2 F
y' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
y U R U' U' R' U' L U' L'
y U R U R'
y' U R U' R' U' R U' R' R' F R F'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 26, 2020)

*12.71 ao5 with ZZ OH*



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler:  Solve 1: 13.24



R F' R' U' B' U D2 R' U' R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U

x' // inspection
D x' U Rw U' x' R' D R D' // eoline
R U2 R2 U' R // rb
z z' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' // rf
z R2 U' R U R' U' R2 U' R R2 U2 R U2 R U // lf
R U R' U' // lb
z' U R' U z U' z' U' R z U R2 U' R' U R // zbll



Spoiler: Stats




StepSTMETMTotal55 (4.15 STPS)64 (4.83 ETPS)EOLine810F2L4348LL1216LSLL1619









Spoiler:  Solve 2: 12.81



U2 L' D2 R D2 U2 B2 R U2 R' B2 L' F R B' U R2 F' D' B R

x2 z // inspection
Dw z' D Rw' R' U F R' z U2 z' D' // eoline
z U2 z' U2 R U2 R // rb
U' R U R' // rf
z R' U R2 U' R' U' // lb
R U' R' U R2 U' R' U // lf
z' U U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' // zbll



Spoiler: Stats




StepSTMETMTotal46 (3.59 STPS)53 (4.13 ETPS)EOLine912F2L3238LL1415LSLL2223









Spoiler:  Solve 3: (14.96)



U' L2 D' B2 U B2 F2 D U2 F2 L' D2 L F' D2 R2 F D' R2

x2 // inspection
D U x D x' D Rw x' D' // eoline
U' U z R U R z' R U R // rf
z R U R' U' R U' R z' R // rb
z U' R' U2 R2 U' R' // lb
U2 R' U R U' R2 U // lf
z' U' U R U' z U' R z' R' U' Rw x' // coll
R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R' U' // epll



Spoiler: Stats




StepSTMETMTotal60 (4.01 STPS)72 (4.81 ETPS)EOLine69F2L3543LL2529LSLL3236









Spoiler:  Solve 4: 12.04



F U2 L' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U R2 B D2 U B' U2 B' L'

x2 z // inspection
Dw R z' Rw' R' D x D x' Rw x' D' // eoline
R R R2 U' R U' R U' // lf
z U' R' U' z' // rf
U R' U' R U' R // rb
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // rf
U2 F U R U2 R' U R U R' F' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // zbll



Spoiler: Stats




StepSTMETMTotal51 (4.23 STPS)57 (4.73 ETPS)EOLine812F2L3339LL1818LSLL2626









Spoiler:  Solve 5: (11.96)



D R2 U D R U B L' F' U2 B' R2 U2 D2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 B

x' // inspection
U' Rw' x' U' x U R2 D // eoline
z U' R U' R' U' z' // lb
z' z U R' U' R // rb
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // rf
z U' R2 U R U' R' U z' // lf
U' R' U2 R U R' U R U R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // zbll



Spoiler: Stats




StepSTMETMTotal47 (3.92 STPS)55 (4.59 EPTS)EOLine68F2L3038LL1717LSLL2426












Spoiler: Stats






Spoiler: Mean: 13.00




StepSTMETMTotal51.80 (3.98 STPS)60.04 (4.59 ETPS)EOLine7.410.2F2L34.641.2LL17.219.0LSLL24.026.0






Spoiler: Average: 12.71




StepSTMETMTotal50.67 (3.98 STPS)58.33 (4.59 ETPS)EOLine8.3311.33F2L36.041.67LL14.6716.33LSLL21.3322.67


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 9, 2020)

5.89 single on the YJ MGC Repulsion:

Scramble: B' L' U' R2 D B2 R D2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 B R2 U2 R2 F D L' 
Solution:
x2//Inspection 
U L F' D' F R U R' U' R U R' D//X cross 
U' R U' R' U' y' R U' R'//2 
U2 L' U' L d' L U L'//3
U R U' R' d R' U' R//4
U' F R U R' U' F'//OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R//PLL 
//63 moves (HTM) 
//5.89 sec 
//10.70 TPS 



Spoiler: Video


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Dec 9, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> 5.89 single on the YJ MGC Repulsion:
> 
> Scramble: B' L' U' R2 D B2 R D2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 B R2 U2 R2 F D L'
> Solution:
> ...


better solution

x2//Inspection

U L F' D' F R U R' U' R U R' D//X cross

U' R U' R' U' y' R U' R'//2

U' L' U L U F U F' //3

U2 R' U2 R //4

an then F perm


----------



## RedstoneTim (Dec 10, 2020)

*@shadowslice e* - Beginner's 42 7.43s single - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video










D' F' L2 F' D2 L2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 D L B2 R2 B2 R B2 U

x' // Inspection
M' F' // FB
U R' U R U' R' U R // SS
F' U2' F R U R U' L' U R' U' L M2' U R' // SP+CMLL
U M2' U M' U M' U M U' M' U' // EOLR-b
M' U2 M2' U2 M' // EP

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal7.43415.52415.52F2B4.89255.11255.11L10P0.8156.1756.17FB0.5323.7723.77SS0.80810.00810.00SP3.56154.21154.21EOLRb1.73116.36116.36EP0.8156.1756.17


----------



## Legomanz (Dec 15, 2020)

0.93 2x2 Weekly Competition average (stackmat)


Spoiler: Recons



1. (0.79) F R' U R2 U F' U R U2

x2 z' // Inspection
F R // TCLL+ Layer
U' R' F R F' R' F R F' // TCLL+
11 moves - 13.92 TPS

2. 0.80 R' U F2 U R2 F R' F

z' y // Inspection
R' U' R' F R F' U2 R U' // LS
9 moves - 11.25 TPS

3. (1.27) U2 F2 R U2 R F' U R U'

x y' // Inspection
R U R' U' R // Face
U F' R U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U2 // EG-1
19 moves - 14.96 TPS

4. 0.95 U F U2 F U' R' F U2 R'

z2 y' // Inspection
R U R' F' R // Layer
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CLL
13 moves - 13.68 TPS

5. 1.05 R' U R2 U' R F U' R U'

z // Inspection
F R // V
U2' R U' R' F R' F' R U R U R' U // LS
15 moves - 14.29 TPS


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 15, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> 0.93 2x2 Weekly Competition average (stackmat)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Recons
> ...


First Weekly Comp sub-1!!! Good job!


----------



## RedstoneTim (Dec 29, 2020)

*@ObscureCuber* - 13.20 Roux single - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video










B' L2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 D R2 U' L R U' F2 U2 F' R2 D

x' y2 // Inspection
R' U' R U' U' F' // FB (non-matching centers)
M2' U' R2 U' U U' U' r' U' r // SS
U U' U2 U' R R' U U' R U' U' R' U R U' // SP
R U2 R2' U2' R2 // Fix SB
u M2' u' // Fix centers
M' U2 U' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U U' M' U2 M U2 M' U' M // EOLR
U U' U M2' // LR
U U2 M' U2 M' M' U2 M' U2 // EP

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.20705.30705.30F2B7.13395.47395.47L10P6.07315.11315.11FB0.9766.1966.19SS2.16104.63104.63SP4.00235.75235.75CMLL1.7595.1495.14EOLRb2.90134.48134.48EP1.4296.3496.34






Spoiler: with moves cancelled



x' y2 // Inspection
R' U' R U2' F' // FB (non-matching centers)
M2' U' R2 U2' r' U' r // SS
U R U2' R' U R U' // SP
R U2 R2' U2' R2 // Fix SB
u M2' u' // Fix centers
M' U F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
M' U2 M U2 M' U' M // EOLR
U M2' // LR
U' M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2 // EP

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.20513.86513.86F2B7.13273.79273.79L10P6.07243.95243.95FB0.9755.1555.15SS2.1673.2473.24SP4.00153.75153.75CMLL1.7584.5784.57EOLRb2.9093.1093.10EP1.4274.9374.93


----------



## PetraPine (Dec 29, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> *@ObscureCuber* - 13.20 Roux single - Unofficial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## carcass (Jan 4, 2021)

this is almost pb for me









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jan 7, 2021)

5. (9.99) R F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R B R' F D2 U' L2 D' F2

y' z'
D' D' R' D' L' L' U R B' R'
y' R U R' U' R U R' y L U L'
R' U' R U' U' R' U R
R U U R' U' R U R'
y' U' R U R' y' U R' U R U' U' R' U U R
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R R 
U


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jan 11, 2021)

9.78 D' F U2 B2 R F' L D2 B' R2 U R2 D2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U2 F2

z y'
L' D R R U' F' L
R U' U' R' L U' L'
L' U L
U' R U' R'
R' U R U' R' U' R
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R R
U


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 12, 2021)

5.88 Mehta single by @Zeke Mackay (28 moves)

B D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R B' R' U2 L2 U' B2 F2
x2 //inspection 
U R2 U2 F' //FB 
y u2 U' R' U R U' u' R' U R // Belt 
S' U2 S R2 U2 R2 // TDR 
R' U' R U' R' U2 R D' //OLL


----------



## PetraPine (Jan 13, 2021)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




CFOP reconstruction of interesting F2L


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jan 14, 2021)

hope i can be faster

5. (9.26) U' B' U' B2 R' U B L2 U' B2 U R2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 B2 L' B

x z'
F R F U L' L' U R R 
R' U' R U' U' R' U R
U R U' U' R' U' L U' L'
U y' U R U' R' U R' U' R
U' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
r U R' U' r' F R F'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jan 15, 2021)

reconstruction of LL skip solve.
only 2nd solve i remember

9.53 D' R2 D R2 U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 R D2 U2 R U' L2 R' B R D

y2
F' R' F' D R' D
U F U' F'
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
y U U R U' U' R' R' U R
R U' R' y' U R' U' R


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 17, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-17
single: 6.13

Time List:
1. 6.13 R2 F2 L D2 F2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 F U L' F D2 L' D B' L2 @2021-01-17 16:25:47

y' z2
L' R' D' F2 D2 // xcross
y' U2 L' U L // f2l2
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // f2l3
y R' U R U' R' U R // f2l4
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // oll
y' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R //pll

fumble on pll cost sub-6/pb


----------



## PetraPine (Jan 19, 2021)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





learning and getting good at petrus and zz eo really helps your F2l for cfop, or can if you learn how to use it in f2l,
that being said I kinda got ****ed on last layer here one of the reasons I don't like CFOP lol.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jan 23, 2021)

0.10 seconds close to PB

8.17 F2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 B' R2 U' B D U' B L R U L D'

x y' y'
F' D R' F F
U R U R' U' L' U L
U' U' R' U R U' U' R' U' R
U' U' R U' R' U' L U L'
U' U' U' U' R U' R' U R U R'
U' U' F R U R' U' F'

Sorry i ask about grammar here. If there is 1 followed by point, for example 1.01 it is still second or secondS?


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 23, 2021)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> Sorry i ask about grammar here. If there is 1 followed by point, for example 1.01 it is still second or secondS?


Yes, it's plural unless it's exactly 1 second. I would say "1.01 seconds" and "0.87 seconds"


----------



## PetraPine (Jan 31, 2021)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




...
pretty cool solve


----------



## Silky (Feb 2, 2021)

So this is a thing apparently...

Not my solve btw.


----------



## PetraPine (Feb 5, 2021)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




sick solve


----------



## PetraPine (Feb 10, 2021)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 12, 2021)

*@ObscureCuber* - 20.03 One-Handed Petrus Ao5 - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: 19.48



F2 R' D2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 L' R' B D2 R U R2

y // Inspection
D D U B U' U' R R U' U' F' // FB
z R z' r' U r // Stripe
y F' U' R' F R R U' R' // EO
y' R U' R' U R U' U' R' U' R' // Right square
U U R' U R U' R' U' R // Right pair
U' U' r U R' U' r' z y' R ( z' R ) U' // OCLL
x' U' R R U R' U R' U' R U' R R ( U' D ) R' U R ( D' U' ) // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal19.48713.64763.90F2L11.97423.51463.84LL7.51293.86303.992234.64153.23173.66EO3.0882.6092.92Right block4.25194.47204.71OLS4.27194.45214.92PLL4.81193.95183.74









Spoiler: Solve 2: 19.52



F D' B2 D F2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' R D' F D2 U B' L U R'

x2 y // Inspection
U' R' U F' U' U' M' M' U' U' x D // FB
x' r' U r R' R' r U r' // Stripe
y U' r U' r' z U' R R U // EO
x' z' R U R' U' R R // Right square
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // Right pair
U r U R' U' r' z y' ( z' U ) R ( U' x' ) // OCLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R R U' R' U' R U R' R R' U R U' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal19.52733.74814.15F2L12.08413.39473.89LL7.44324.30344.572236.14193.09213.42EO2.5883.10103.88Right block3.36144.17164.76OLS3.78174.50195.03PLL5.17234.45234.45









Spoiler: Solve 3: 16.66



R2 B' U2 R F2 U2 L' R' F2 R' D2 F2 U2 F' R B2 U B' U' R

x y // Inspection
U' R z' R' U' R U R' U' z F R z' R' // 222
z U R U' R U R U' // 223
z' U' l' U x' R R U' U' R' // EO
( x' y' ) ( R z' ) R U R' U' U' R U R' // Right square
U' U' R' U R U' R' U' R // Right pair
U R' U' U' R U R' U R // OCLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R R U2' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal16.66663.96734.38F2L11.94443.69514.27LL4.72224.66224.662235.96183.02223.69EO2.3383.43104.29Right block3.65184.93195.21OLS3.24185.56185.56PLL2.81134.63134.63









Spoiler: Solve 4: 22.30



R' F R' D L2 D F2 L2 U F2 D2 U' B2 D2 L' F' D' B L2 U2 B'

z2 // Inspection
U' x' D' U' U' z D z' R U' R r x' U' // FB
z y' z' R' R r' U' r' U' U' r r // Stripe
y F' z U' D R z' R' r // EO
( y' z ) R U' R' U R R U' R' // Right square
U R' U R U' R' U' U' R U' R' U' R // Right pair
R U' U' R R U' R R U' R R U' U' R // OCLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R R U' R' U2' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal22.30753.36863.86F2L15.88462.90573.59LL6.42294.52294.522237.95192.39263.27EO3.4861.7292.59Right block4.45214.72224.94OLS4.86275.56275.56PLL3.58154.19154.19









Spoiler: Solve 5: 21.08



D' B2 R' D2 F2 L B2 L B2 F2 L F2 B R U' B2 F' U F U'

y' x // Inspection
U' U' r x' D' D' R z R' z' U' R' U' R r x' x' F' // 222
x2' z z' U' r U' U' r' // 223
y U' r U' r' z U' R R U // EO
x' z' U2' R U R R U R' U R U R' // Right square
U' U' R' U' R // Right pair
R R' R U R' U R U' U' R' // OCLL
U' U' U R R U R' U R' U' R U' R R ( U' D ) R' U R D' U // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal21.08733.46843.98F2L12.82423.28544.21LL8.26313.75303.632236.17182.92264.21EO3.0082.67103.33Right block3.65164.38184.93OLS2.98155.03155.03PLL5.93213.54203.37









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (3/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal20.03723.59803.99F2L12.29423.42493.99LL7.74314.00314.002235.65173.01213.71EO2.8982.77103.46Right block3.75164.26184.80OLS3.68174.62184.90PLL5.30213.96203.77






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal19.81723.63804.04F2L12.94433.32513.94LL6.87294.22294.222236.17182.92223.56EO2.8982.76103.46Right block3.87184.65194.91OLS3.83194.97205.23PLL4.46184.04184.04






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal16.66663.96734.38F2L11.94443.69514.27LL4.72224.66224.662234.64153.23173.66EO2.3383.43104.29Right block3.36144.17164.76OLS2.98155.03155.03PLL2.81134.63134.63


----------



## LukasCubes (Feb 12, 2021)

This was a Waterman solve from about a month ago and I am surprised I still have the scramble and recon. This isn't a pure waterman solve but you call it whatever you want.

Scramble: F' R D R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 U' B F U' L R' D' L'

Inspection: y'

Waterman First layer: U L F2 R2 Dw' R

CLL: y U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R

Transition Phase: U M' U2 M

E2L: x y U M2 U' R

Roux LSE: U M U' M' U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U2

Moves: 37
Time: 13.722
TPS: 2.7TPS


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2021)

2.30 PB 2x2 ao5


Spoiler: Solve 1: (3.90)



Scramble: U' R F' R U2 R F' U' F'

L' U L U' L' U L // Face
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
y' U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL





Spoiler: Solve 2: (1.93)



Scramble: F U' R F2 R U2 R2 U' R'

L' U L // Layer
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CLL





Spoiler: Solve 3: 2.22



Scramble: U' F2 U' R' U2 R F2 U F'

x // Inspection
U R' // Layer
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // CLL





Spoiler: Solve 4: 2.26



Scramble: F' U F' R2 U F R' U' F

R' U R // Face+OLL
R U' R F2 R' U R' U' // PBL





Spoiler: Solve 5: 2.43



Scramble: U' R U' F R' F' R' U2 R2 F'

x2 // Inspection
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL





Spoiler: Stats




Solve 1Solve 2Solve 3Solve 4Solve 5AverageMoves (with cancellations)231113111514.6TPS5.95.75.94.96.25.7


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2021)

Sorry for the double post, but I just got a 9.09 PB2 3x3 single.

32 STM, 3.5 TPS

Scramble: B2 D2 L F2 R B2 L' F2 U2 F' U L' F2 L2 U F' U2 B'

z2 // Inspection
L' F2 U' F' // X-Cross
U' R U' R' U' L U L' // F2L 2
R' U R // F2L 3
y L' U' L U' L F' L' F // F2L 4 + WV
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

I should have used the U-perm with the block in the back, but whatever.


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 15, 2021)

Hey can someone reconstruct some Tymon Kolasinski solves which have Psudesloting(recognize with solves having some unconventional D moves).
It will help me and the community a lot for understanding the method.
Thanks


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 15, 2021)

Agam Chawla said:


> Hey can someone reconstruct some Tymon Kolasinski solves which have Psudesloting(recognize with solves having some unconventional D moves).
> It will help me and the community a lot for understanding the method.
> Thanks


You should have a look at speedcubedb.com. They've already reconstructed many solves of top cubers, which probably include some pseudoslotting as well. E.g. for Tymon, there's already four pages full of recons!


----------



## PetraPine (Feb 16, 2021)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## PetraPine (Feb 18, 2021)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## PetraPine (Feb 27, 2021)

this is what petrus should look like every solve if I wasn't bad )=








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 28, 2021)

3. (8.92) B U F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 D2 F2 B' R U L2 R U' L2 R' 

y z'
L' D' F D
U R U' R' U R' U' R
U' y' R U' U' R' R' U' R
U' R U' U' R' y L U L'
L' U L
U' U' F R' F' r U R U' r'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R R U' R'
U'


----------



## carcass (Feb 28, 2021)

My new PB of 10.62

Scramble: F2 U2 B2 D F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B' L' B R B' R U' B2 D' U2

x2//inspection
D U' l U R' F2 R//xcross
U' f' L' f//second pair
y' R U' R' f' L' f//third pair
U' R U' R' U R U R'//fourth pair
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'//oll
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2//pll


----------



## RedstoneTim (Mar 1, 2021)

*@ObscureCuber* - 12.01 Petrus Ao5 - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: 11.86



R' U R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R U2 L R2 D F L2 D2 U' B' U'

R' D' R U' R' U R // 222
L2 U L' y' l' U R' U' R' // 223
x' U L F' L2' U2 L // EO
y' U' R U R2' U' R U' R' U R // Right square
U2' R U R' U' R U R' // Right pair
U' U r U R' U' r' F R F' // OCLL
U' U x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.86615.14655.48F2L7.32395.33425.74LL4.54224.85235.072233.26154.60164.91EO1.5763.8274.46Right block2.49187.23197.63OLS2.19188.22188.22PLL3.23123.72134.02









Spoiler: Solve 2: 13.34



L' F' U2 L2 U2 D R' L2 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' R' F'

x2 y // Inspection
R U' R' U R2 D2 U' L2 U L2' // 222
R' U R U R' L' U2 L R' U R // 223
U U' F' U' F L' U2 L // EO
y' U2 R2 U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // Right square
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R // Right pair
U' U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL
U' U' M2' U M U2' M' U M2' U' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.34685.10695.17F2L9.21475.10485.21LL4.13215.08215.082234.73214.44214.44EO1.4285.6385.63Right block3.06185.88196.21OLS3.48195.46195.46PLL1.61106.21106.21









Spoiler: Solve 3: 11.41



D R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 R2 B L U2 B2 L' U' B2 U' R2

x2 y // Inspection
L' U L2 // 222
R2' F2 U F2 U' U U' U' R2 // 222
U' U l' U l y' R U R R U' R2' U' R R U' R' U R U' R' U U' y U R U2' R' // EO
y' R U' R' // Right pair
U U' U R' F' r U R U' r' F // COLL
U M2' U M U2' M' U M2' U' // EPLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.41615.35645.61F2L8.75414.69445.03LL2.66207.52207.522233.50123.43123.43EO4.54265.73286.17Right block0.7134.2345.63OLS2.22146.31156.76PLL1.1597.8397.83









Spoiler: Solve 4: 8.85



L D2 F B2 R2 U2 L' U L2 F L2 B U2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2

z2 // Inspection
B2' L2' U L U' L' // 222
U R2 U R' U' U' R L' U L // 223
y F' R U' R' // EO
y' R U' U R U R' U' U' R U R' // Right square
U' R' U R U' U' R' U R // Right pair
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OCLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.85495.54515.76F2L7.25405.52425.79LL1.6095.6295.622233.17165.05165.05EO0.8744.6055.75Right block3.21206.23216.54OLS2.68186.72186.72









Spoiler: Solve 5: 12.76



R2 D' R U' D2 F B' R' B2 U L2 D' L2 U' L2 D' F2 U B

x2 y' // Inspection
D R F2 R' U R U' R' U' R // 222
F' U U' U' L2' U' L U F' U2 L2 // 223
U U' U2 M' U' M // EO
y' U' U' R U2 R U' R2' // Right square
U' R U R' U' R U R' // Right pair
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
U' U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.76715.56725.64F2L8.93424.70434.82LL3.83297.57297.572235.22214.02214.02EO1.1665.1765.17Right block2.55155.88166.27OLS2.30166.96166.96PLL2.58218.14218.14









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (3/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.01645.33675.58F2L8.33414.92435.16LL3.68246.53246.532233.99164.01164.01EO2.42135.37145.78Right block1.92126.26136.78OLS2.24167.16167.16PLL2.32146.03146.03






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal11.64625.32645.49F2L8.29425.07445.31LL3.35205.97205.972233.98174.28174.28EO1.91105.23115.75Right block2.40156.24166.65OLS2.57176.61176.61PLL2.14136.07136.07






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.85495.54515.76F2L7.25405.52425.79LL1.6095.6295.622233.17165.05165.05EO0.8744.6055.75Right block0.7134.2345.63OLS2.19188.22188.22PLL1.1597.8397.83


----------



## PetraPine (Mar 1, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> *@ObscureCuber* - 12.01 Petrus Ao5 - Unofficial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea how I got an 11 on that solve where I messed up EO lol


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 3, 2021)

Genthethief - 12.51 Ao5 [OH ZZ]



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: 11.58



1. (11.58) D L B' D B' D B D R' B2 U2 L D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 L

x2 // Inspection
R' D' F D Rw D2 x' // EOLine
U' z U' z' U2 R U R // RB Slot
z R' U2 R U2 z' // LB Slot
U' R U R' U R U R' // RF Slot
z U' R U R' U' R' U z' // LF Slot
U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' // 2GLL

47 HTM, 4.05 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2: 16.87



2. (16.87) U2 F2 D' B' U2 L' F' U B R L2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 R2 L' U2

x2 // Inspection
F U' F R F' U' Rw R x' D D2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 z U R U'z' // XEOLine
U R3 U' z U' R' U z' // LF Slot
U R U R' U' R U' R2 // RF Slot
U R' U R U' R' U' R // RB Slot
U U z U' z' R R' U2 R U2 R' U2 z U z' U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 // ZBLL

60 HTM, 3.55 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3: 11.92



3. 11.92 F2 R2 F R2 F' L2 B U2 F2 L2 F' L' U' B2 F U' L' R2 D' F2 U

x' // Inspection
U Rw' U2 R F Rw x' R D' // EOLine
U R' U2 R2 U' z U' // LB Slot
z' z U' R U R' U' R2 U R' U' R U z' // LF Slot
R U' R' // RF Slot
U' R' U R U R' U2 R // RB Slot
U' R U R' U Rw' x U R U' Rw x' R' U' R U' R' U' // ZBLL

52 HTM, 4.36 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4: 13.85



4. 13.85 B L' D2 B' R2 U2 R2 B D2 B F2 U2 R2 D' L' B F' L2 U' L D'

Rw' U' Rw' U D' F R D2 R D // EOLine
U z U' R U' z' R2 z R2 U R U2 z' // LF Slot
R2 U2 R U R' U' z U' z' // LB Slot
U' R U R' U' R U R' U R // RB Slot
U R U' R' // RF Slot
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // ZBLL

55 HTM, 3.97 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5: 11.75



5. 11.75 F2 U2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R' B' F2 R D' R U R2 B2 F

x' // Inspection
D x' D2 U F D' R D // EOLine
R U R' U2 R U R U' R' U R U2 R' // Open Multi Slot RB LF
z U2 R U R' U' R' U R U' z' U R' // Multi Slot LB RF
U' F U' R' U2 R U F' R' U' R U R' U R U2 // ZBLL

47 HTM, 4.00 TPS





Spoiler: Statistics



time mean (11.58+16.87+11.92+13.85+11.75)/5 = 13.19
time average (11.92+13.85+11.75)/3 = 12.51

movecount mean (47+60+52+55+47)/5 = 52.2
movecount average (52+55+47)/3 = 51.3

tps mean (4.05+3.55+4.36+3.97+4.00)/5 = 3.98
tps average (4.05+3.97+4.00)/5) = 4.00

what were you expecting tables and stats smh im not tim


----------



## PetraPine (Mar 4, 2021)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




petrus-ct


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 7, 2021)

good solve with the mr. m

1. 6.75 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B' U L F D2 U' R' F2 U2 @2021-03-07 14:28:53

x' z2
R r' D2 F D' R' D // cross
y U R' U R // f2l1
y' U R' U R // f2l2
y' U' R U' R2' U R // f2l3
U' R U R2' F R F' R U' R' // f2l4
U' R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F // oll
U x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // pll
8.14 tps


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 15, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-15
single: 18.768

Time List:
1. 18.768 D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 D' F' D2 U' L' B R' U2 L @2021-03-12 17:28:30

U S' U' f U' F' D' //FB
u' R u' R E U R' //3QB
u F' U F R' F R2 F' R' //EOLE
U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' R' //TDR
U' F R' F' r U R U' r' //OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 //PLL 

Method: Mehta

Crazy thing is, I planned FB+2 in inspection. This could have easily been sub 15 if not for me doing chill turning


----------



## PetraPine (Mar 15, 2021)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




LOL just got a 7.91 on my second solve of the day


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 15, 2021)

ObscureCuber said:


> alg.cubing.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my sense of pride has disappeared entirely
Congrats!


----------



## PetraPine (Mar 18, 2021)

freefop+petrus=best method neutral combo,
mainly because you are focusing on the same aspects of solving(blockbuilding) and it makes getting lucky scrambles super common (like here) sadly was one of my first solves of the day so It was slow )=.








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 20, 2021)

8.98 Ao5 with ZZ
My best ZZ Ao5 prior to this was barely sub-10 so that is super good.


Spoiler: 8.92



1. 8.92 R D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 R2 U' L B2 D L' R' B' L U2 @2021-03-15 17:49:28 

x2
D2 L’ F R’ D R // eocross
U’ L’ U2 L2 U L’ // f2l1
U’ R U2 R’ U2 L’ U’ L // f2l2
U R’ U2 R2 U R’ // f2l3
R’ U’ R // f2l4
U’ U2 x’ R U’ R’ D R U R’ D’ R U R’ D’ R U’ R’ D’ // pll

47/8.92 = 5.26 tps





Spoiler: (9.59)



2. (9.59) L' F2 D R F2 B L D F R2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D' @2021-03-15 17:50:00 

z2 
U B U’ R F’ R’ D R F2 D // eocross
U’ U2 U’ R’ U R U’ L U L’ // f2l1
U L’ U L U L’ U L U’ L’ U L // f2l2
U’ R’ U’ R U R’ U’ R // f2l3
U2 R U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ // f2l4
U F’ r U R’ U’ r’ F R // oll
R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ U // pll

72/9.59 = 7.50 tps





Spoiler: (8.39)



3. (8.39) F2 D2 B2 D' U2 R2 D L2 F2 U L' U' B2 L' U2 R D L B R @2021-03-15 17:50:32 

x’ 
R’ U’ r’ R2 D R // eocross
L U2 L’ U2 L U’ L’ // f2l1
R U’ R2 U’ R // f2l2
U2 U’ R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ // f2l3
U U L’ U2 L U L’ U’ L // f2l4
U’ R U R’ U R U2 R’ // oll
U’ U2 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 // pll

61/8.39 = 7.27 tps





Spoiler: 9.23



4. 9.23 F2 U' F2 L' F R U R' U L2 U2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B @2021-03-15 17:51:03 

x’ z2 
D R L2 x’ F’ L D’ R2 D2 // eocross
U’ U’ R U2 R’ U L U L’ // f2l1
U R’ U’ R U2 R’ U R // f2l2
U U L’ U’ L U2 L’ U L // f2l3
U R U’ R’ U R U R’ // f2l4
L’ U’ L U’ L’ U2 L // oll
x R’ U R’ D2 R U’ R’ D2 R2 // pll

58/9.23 = 6.28 tps





Spoiler: 8.80



5. 8.80 D' F2 R' D R D2 L' B' L2 F U2 L2 F D2 R2 F' U2 B' D R @2021-03-15 17:51:39

x2 
D R2 U’ D’ F R’ D L D // eocross
U R U2 R’ U’ L U’ L’ // f2l1
U’ U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ U R // f2l2
U2 R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ // f2l3
U L’ U’ L U’ L’ U’ L // f2l4
R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’ // oll
U R U’ R’ U’ R U R D R’ U’ R D’ R’ U2 R // pll

65/8.80 = 7.38 tps


----------



## Steve AC (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi forum, 

I am attempting to reconstruct J Perm's third solve beginning at 1:12 in this YouTube video of his:





Scramble: D2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B D R2 F2 R D2 L' U B' L U

x // inspection
D L' U l F' // cross + one preserved F2L pair
U R' U' R2 U' R' // inserted two pairs back to back
U U'...

This is all I have so far. His hand blocks the view and I can't continue transcribing the reconstruct. Does anyone have any clue what he may be doing to solve the last two F2L cases?

Thank you,
Steve


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 25, 2021)

U U' L U L' L' U' L2 U L' // F2L 3
L' U L U L' U' L U2' L' U L // F2L 4

Generally it helps to do frame-by-frame analysis by pausing the video and pressing . or , to go forward or back one frame, respectively.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 25, 2021)

U F U R U' R' F' // oll
U2 L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U2 // pll


----------



## Steve AC (Mar 25, 2021)

DGCubes said:


> U U' L U L' L' U' L2 U L' // F2L 3
> L' U L U L' U' L U2' L' U L // F2L 4
> 
> Generally it helps to do frame-by-frame analysis by pausing the video and pressing . or , to go forward or back one frame, respectively.


Youtube can do frame by frame? I never knew that. Does it have to be with a physical keyboard? Because I am trying to do that with my phone but the virtuap keyboard isn't there.

Thank you all for helping me reconstruct this.

So at a solve time of 6.65 seconds with 52 move count total his turns per second was 7.82... omg.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 25, 2021)

Steve AC said:


> So at a solve time of 6.65 seconds with 52 move count total his turns per second was 7.82... omg.


My 5.72 PB single was 8+ TPS, top level speedcubers often have 10+ TPS during solves


----------



## Steve AC (Mar 25, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> My 5.72 PB single was 8+ TPS, top level speedcubers often have 10+ TPS during solves


I timed an Na Perm just now to see how fast my turn speed is during that PLL algorithm, I did it in 1.963 seconds with 21 moves.

21 ÷ 1.963 = 10.7 TPS? (rounded to nearest tenth) 

But I bet top level cubers have even higher TPS for their last layer algs.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 25, 2021)

Steve AC said:


> I timed an Na Perm just now to see how fast my turn speed is during that PLL algorithm, I did it in 1.963 seconds with 21 moves.
> 
> 21 ÷ 1.963 = 10.7 TPS? (rounded to nearest tenth)
> 
> But I bet top level cubers have even higher TPS for their last layer algs.


Nice. Yeah, top level cubers can reach upwards 15-20 TPS during last layer.


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 28, 2021)

highest tps solve

1. 6.65 F' R2 D' B2 U D2 R2 F L F2 B2 U' D2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 @2021-03-28 14:47:00

y' z2
B' U2' R2 UD' L' U L R' // xcross
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // f2l2
y' R U R' U' y L' U L // f2l3
R U' R' U R U R' // f2l4
R U R' U R U2' R' // oll
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // pll

60/6.65 = 9.02 tps

weilong gts2m


1. 7.76 U F2 D U2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U' R U' B D F' D' B' R' U2 F @2021-05-24 21:58:45

x2
F' R' F // cross
R U R' U' y L U' L' // f2l1
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R // f2l2
R U' R' U R U R' // f2l3
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // f2l4
U' F U R U' R' F' // eo
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // co
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // pll
71/7.76=9.14 tps

weilong wrm


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 28, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> highest tps solve
> 
> 1. 6.65 F' R2 D' B2 U D2 R2 F L F2 B2 U' D2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 @2021-03-28 14:47:00
> 
> ...


Only one rotation for the whole solve!! That's amazing. Btw you could have eliminated the rotation by using F' U F instead of y L' U L. Nice solve nevertheless.


----------



## Tegan Jain (Apr 2, 2021)

*Luke Garrett : 3.94*

U' F R2 D2 R2 D B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 R' D F D2 L' R'


z2 // inspection [740] 0.000s
R D F // xcross (3) [766] 0.433s
U' R U' R' L' U L // 2nd pair (7) [794] 0.467s
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair (7) [832] 0.633s
U L' U' L // 4th pair (4) [852] 0.333s
R' F' r U' r' F2 R // OLL 8 [896] 0.733s
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL Y Perm [976] 1.333s


46STM / 3.94sec =11.68TPS 


3 move xcrosses should be illegal. 1.867s C+F2L, 2.067s LL.
Video link : 






Cubing Forever said:


> Only one rotation for the whole solve!! That's amazing. Btw you could have eliminated the rotation by using F' U F instead of y L' U L. Nice solve nevertheless.


I see two.


----------



## effperm (Apr 27, 2021)

can someone help finish reconstruct my zz pb solve
partial recon
it ended with a sune to pll skip


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 27, 2021)

f96 said:


> can someone help finish reconstruct my zz pb solve
> partial recon
> it ended with a sune to pll skip


This would be a nice second pair 
z2 // inspection
D' R2' F' D' L R // eocross
U' R U2' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
// bruh idk
D' U' L' U L D//Pair 2


----------



## fun at the joy (May 3, 2021)

just posting this here so that my best solves are in one place


Spoiler: 5.28



Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-04
Single: 5.28

Time List:
1. 5.28 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U F2 D2 L2 F U' L' D R2 D2 F2 R' F' R @2022-06-04 16:12:03

y2
D' R' U F U' D' L' U' L U' B2 // xcross
R U2 R' U R U' R' // f2l2
y R U' R' y U L' U L // f2l3
U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // f2l4
Qiyi Valk3 M





Spoiler: 5.36



L D' R2 D U2 R2 D // xxcross
y U R U' R' L U' L' // f2l3
y' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // f2l4
U R' U' F' U F R U // oll
Qiyi Valk3 M





Spoiler: 5.43



Generated By csTimer on 2021-09-19
single: 5.43

Time List:
1. 5.43 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 R' B' L U R' F' U @2021-09-19 12:32:39

x' z2
U R r' y' U R' U R' F // xcross
L' U L2 U' L' // f2l2
U R U' R' U' R U R' // f2l3
y' U R U R' // f2l4
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' U' // oll
Moyu Weilong WR M





Spoiler: 5.48



Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-03
Single: 5.48

Time List:
1. 5.48 F2 L F' D2 L' B' R' D L' F2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 @2021-10-03 17:38:26

y
D L' R U' R // xxcross
U R U' R' L' U L // f2l3
y' U R' U2 l2 U' l' B // f2l4
l' U' L U' L' U2 l // oll
R' U R' U' R3 U' R' U R U R2 U //pll
Moyu Weilong WR M





Spoiler: 5.49



y2
L R' D' R' D // cross
R' U R // f2l1
U R U R' L U L' // f2l2
U R U R' U R U' R' // f2l3
U y' U R U2 R' U R U' R' // f2l4
R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R // pll
Qiyi Valk3 M





Spoiler: 5.53



Generated By csTimer on 2021-09-06
single: 5.53

Time List:
1. 5.53 B2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L' R' B R' F D2 R2 B' @2021-09-06 20:09:39

x'
D r' D' R' F // cross
U L' U' L // f2l1
U' R' U' R U' y L' U L // f2l2
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // f2l3
y' U R U' R' U R U' R' // f2l4
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U // pll
Moyu Weilong WR M





Spoiler: 5.54



Generated by csTimer on 2022-03-24
single: 5.54

Time List:
1. 5.54 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 F2 R D2 U2 R U2 R2 B D2 L' D' R U L U B' @2022-03-24 12:32:01

D' L' U' R' F D // cross
U R U' R' U' R U R' // f2l1
U' L U L2 U' L // f2l2
y U R U' R' // f2l3
U2 R' U R // f2l4
F R U R' U' F' U // oll

Qiyi Valk3 Elite





Spoiler: 5.57



Generated by csTimer on 2022-04-10
single: 5.57

Time List:
1. 5.57 B2 D F L2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' R D' F D2 F2 D2 @2022-04-10 19:13:37

y z2
D' R D F' u // cross
R' U R U' R' U' R // f2l1
L U L' // f2l2
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // f2l3
y' U' R U' R' U R U R '// f2l4
U2 R U R' U'D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 UD' //pll

Moyu Weilong WR M





Spoiler: 5.73



Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-14
single: 5.73

Time List:
1. 5.73 U' L2 D' F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 F R F2 L' U2 F' R' B' U @2022-04-14 20:53:57

x' z'
r' F R D L // cross
y' U L U' L' // f2l1
y' U2 R' U R U' R' U R // f2l2
U R U R' L U' L' // f2l3
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // f2l4
U x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 B // pll
Moyu Weilong WR M





Spoiler: 5.74



Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-12
single: 5.74

Time List:
1. 5.74 D' B2 U' B2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B' D' B' D' L2 D R U' B @2021-08-12 20:40:27

y' z2
R' F R2 F R' D // xcross
y U L' U L // f2l1
R' U2 R U' y L' U L // f2l3
U R U R' // f2l4
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // pll
GAN 356 M Lite





Spoiler: 5.77



Generated by csTimer on 2022-03-23
single: 5.77

Time List:
1. 5.77 D F R' F' R L2 F' U' R2 U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U' B2 @2022-03-23 18:55:16

z2
L U' L' U' L // xcross (almost)
R' U' R2 U R' // f2l2
U' M' U2 M // xxcross
y U2 R U' R' U' S R' S' // f2l3
U R U' R' U R U R' // f2l4
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // pll

QiyI Valk3 Elite





Spoiler: 5.81



Weekly Competition 2021-19 (11/05/2021)

R' F' R F2 B L2 F R' U2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 L' F

z2
U2 R2 F' // xcross
y' L' U L R' U R // f2l2
U2 R U R' L' U L // f2l3
R U' R' // f2l4
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // oll
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // pll
Moyu Weilong WR M





Spoiler: 5.83 (keyboard)



Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-30
single: 5.83

Time List:
1. 5.83 U R2 B2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L' D' F2 L R B' F2 D' F U2

y
L R' U' F' y U' R U R' y' U' L F2 L' // xxcross
U y' U y' R U' R' L U' L' // f2l3
U' y L' U L U y' U R U R' // f2l4
F R' F' R U R U' R' // oll
Qiyi Valk3 M





Spoiler: 5.86



Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-23
single: 5.86

Time List:
1. 5.86 L2 R2 D F2 D U2 F2 L2 U R2 U L D' B' D L' D2 U B D' @2020-12-23 19:37:51

y' z2
R2 U R' U2 R L' U L D' R' // xxcross
U' R' U R U' R U R' // f2l3
y U' R U R' // f2l4
r U R' U R U2 r' // oll
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // pll
Moyu Weilong WR M





Spoiler: 5.87



2021-06-17

I deleted the session so I don't have the scramble.
Last layer was R U2 R' U' R U' R' into a pll skip.





Spoiler: 5.93



2021-07-25

I deleted the session so I don't have the scramble.
Last layer was S R U R' U' R' F R f' into a pll skip.





Spoiler: 5.98



Generated By csTimer on 2021-04-18
single: 5.98

Time List:
1. 5.98 B2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 R' U' R' D L B' R B2 U2 @2021-04-18 15:19:23

x2
F R D L' D' // cross
U R' U R U y' L' U L // f2l1
U' R U R' y U L' U' L // f2l2
R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // f2l3
U' y R U R' // f2l4
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R U // oll
Moyu Weilong WR M





Spoiler: 5.99



Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-09
single: 5.99

Time List:
1. 5.99 F R' L' U B L' U L2 U L2 F' R2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 @2021-10-09 16:32:37

y
U' R U' F R' F R // xcross
y U' R' U R // f2l2
y U' R' U R // f2l3
y' R U2 R' U2 R U R' // f2l4
U' r U R' U R U2 r' // oll
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // pll
Moyu Weilong WR M





Spoiler: 6.10



Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-15
single: 6.10

Time List:
1. 6.10 F' R U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 D' B' D' U2 R U' R' F2 D' @2021-01-15 19:44:09

x' z'
R r' D' U2 L' R // xcross
U R' U' R U2 R' U R // f2l2
L' U2 L U2 R U R' // f2l3
y' U R U' R' U R U R' // f2l4
U l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l U2 // oll
GAN 356 Air SM





Spoiler: 6.11 



Generated By csTimer on 2021-05-03
single: 6.11

Time List:
1. 6.11 B2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 B' L' U' L F' D2 F D2 @2021-05-03 10:58:18

y2
D2 F' D F2 D // xcross
L' U2 L2 U L' // f2l2
U R U' R' U y' R' U' R // f2l3
U y' R' U' R U' R' U R // f2l4
U f' r U r' U' r' F r S // oll
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // pll
Moyu Weilong GTS2 M





Spoiler: 6.13



Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-17
single: 6.13

Time List:
1. 6.13 R2 F2 L D2 F2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 F U L' F D2 L' D B' L2 @2021-01-17 16:25:47

y' z2
L' R' D' F2 D2 // xcross
y' U2 L' U L // f2l2
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // f2l3
y R' U R U' R' U R // f2l4
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // oll
y' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R //pll


----------



## mista (May 10, 2021)

New lucky PB!

*Scramble:* U2 B D L2 U F2 R2 U R2 B2 D B2 R2 F D' L' B2 F2 U' B2
( 5.91 sec / 9.14 TPS )

y2 // inspection
B' U R' F // xcross (4/4)
U' L' U L y' U2 R U R' // first pair (8/12)
d' R U' R' y // second pair (4/16)
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' // last pair (11/27)
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL (8/35)
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL (19/54)


----------



## fun at the joy (May 10, 2021)

mista said:


> New lucky PB!
> 
> *Scramble:* U2 B D L2 U F2 R2 U R2 B2 D B2 R2 F D' L' B2 F2 U' B2
> ( 5.91 sec / 9.14 TPS )
> ...


congrats, your first sub-6?

5.92 on that scramble, sweaty hands

my solution:
y'
R' U F' L // xcros
U2 L' U L // f2l2
U' L U L' // f2l3
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' // f2l4
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // oll
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // pll
50/5.92=8.44 tps


----------



## MasterIcePanda (May 10, 2021)

Reconstruction of the new OH YTWB
R F' R2 U F' U2 D2 B' R U2 L' U2 L' D2 L B2 U2 R F2 R' // Scramble
x2 // Inspection

D2 U R U’ F’ D // First Block

U’ R2 U R’ U R2 // Second Block

U’ R’ U’ R U’ R' U F' U F R // CMLL

M U2 M’ U’ M U2 M’ // LSE

U2 // AUF
31 Moves / 5.100s / 6.08 TPS


----------



## mista (May 11, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> congrats, your first sub-6?



Yes, thanks


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 15, 2021)

FlatMars from discord got a 5.73 with Mehta:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-14
single: 5.73

Time List:
1. 5.73 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D L2 D' F2 U B U B' L2 R' D2 R2 F

/* Scramble */
B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D L2 D' F2 U B U B' L2 R' D2 R2 F

/* Solve */
z2 y'//inspection
R' F L' F2 L U M U2 M' U' R' U' R//this was such a bad fb+1
y' u U R u' R2 u R2 E' //fancy 3qb
U' R U' R' U R U' R U R2' U' R2 U' R2' //EOLE+TDR
L' U' L U' L' U2' L//OCLL
U' x' L2 D2 L U L' D2 L U' L F//PLL+auf

// View at alg.cubing.net

57 ETM/5.73s = 9.94 TPS!!

proof that Mehta can have insane TPS.

This is the fastest single solve with Mehta. Previous one was 5.88 by Zeke Mackay


----------



## abunickabhi (May 15, 2021)

Nice 3 comms to finish this Roux solve.

Scramble: R' U' F D' F U2 B2 U' D2 B' L U' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D B2 F' L2 R' U' F
Taken from RMS weekly FB comp

D2 R' F U R U' M' B' //FB
U r //SB
[L', U R U']//CMLL
U' R S R2 S2 R S U S' R' S R //LSE1
M2 U2 M U M U' S' U S U //LSE2 solving DR
[D' : [R F R', S']] // remaining


----------



## teboecubes (May 16, 2021)

One of the weirdest 3x3 solutions I've ever done!

Scramble: U L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' D' L2 F' U' F U R' D'

I noticed two solved green cross edges and even a solved pair. I also noticed that the other two green edges were in the correct place, but flipped. The green-red-yellow pair on the top layer was already paired up, but had a flipped yellow-red edge as well.

Inspection: x' y2 (blue top, yellow front)
*X-Cross: M' U M' U M' U M' U (also paired up the yellow-red pair)*
F2L 2: U2 L' U L 
F2L 3: y U R U R' U2 R U R'
F2L 4: y' U R U' R' U y L' U' L
OLL: y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
PLL: R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2


----------



## Ugo14 (May 20, 2021)

Hi forum,
I'm looking for Ron van Bruchem 2.65 (2007) scramble reconstruction (2x2).
Any clues?


----------



## fun at the joy (May 27, 2021)

That took a while
Mo3 Pb 7.21 (2020-10-03) -> 7.10 
Ao5 Pb 7.65 (2020-10-01) -> 7.55 -> 7.40 


Spoiler: 7.80



1. 7.80 B L2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 B D2 B D B' L2 R D B' L' F2 L2 F2 @2021-05-27 17:45:58

x2
R F R' D2 R2 // cross
U' L U' L' U y' R U' R' // f2l1
y' U L U' L F' L' F L' // f2l2
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // f2l3
R U R' U2 R U R' // f2l4
U' f' r U r' U' r' F r S // oll
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // pll
7.69 tps





Spoiler: 7.34



2. 7.34 L U2 F' L2 F R' L2 U F2 U L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D B' R' @2021-05-27 17:46:18

x' z
D' r' R' D' F R // cross
U2 L' U' L // f2l1
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // f2l2
y' R' U R U y' U L U L' // f2l3
y' U' R' U R U' R' U R // f2l4
U' F U R U' R' F' // oll
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // pll
7.62 tps





Spoiler: 8.23



3. 8.23 F2 R' U2 R B2 R U2 F2 R' D2 B2 R2 F' R2 U B2 D' L D' U2 R @2021-05-27 17:46:43

x' z'
L U' r' R D' R' D2 // cross
U R U' R' U' L U L' // f2l1
U L' U' L // f2l2
U R' F R F' R' U' R // f2l3
R U' R' F R' F' R // f2l4
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // oll
U2 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U // pll
7.16 tps





Spoiler: 7.34



4. 7.34 L U2 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R U2 F2 U2 D' F' D2 L2 B U' B R' F' @2021-05-27 17:47:15

x2
R' D' L2 D' y' R D' R D2 // cross
U R U2 R2 U' R // f2l1
U r U' r' F L U L' // f2l2
y' R' U' R // f2l3
U' R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' // f2l4
F' r U R' U' r' F R U' // oll
6.26 tps





Spoiler: 7.51



5. 7.51 R B2 D F2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L U2 B D' R U' R D' @2021-05-27 17:47:47

y z2
R2 F R D L' // cross
U L' U2 L R' U R // f2l1
U y' R U' R' // f2l2
L' U' L U y' L U L' // f2l3
U2 F R' F' R // f2l4
U S R U R' U' R' F R f' // oll
U2 F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' // pll
6.92 tps





Spoiler: 6.44



6. 6.44 D2 L D' R2 B2 F' L2 B L2 R2 D2 B L2 F' R D B2 U F R B' @2021-05-27 17:48:22

x'
U' D' x' D R' U' L // xcross
R U2 R' // f2l2
y U R U' R' // f2l3
R' U R U' R' U R // f2l4
F R' F' R U R U' R' // oll
r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F' // pll
6.83 tps


The Ao12 was 8.26, what a fail.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 6, 2021)

R F R F' U' F2 R2 U2(2x2)

F' U' F U R' U' (regrip) B2 U2 R2 U' R2

3.77

nice cancellation


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 6, 2021)

@RadicalMacaroni 5.41 ZZ-CT WB:

Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-05
single: 5.41

Time List:
1. 5.41 F U F' B U2 L U L2 B2 D' F2 U2 D R2 U B2 R2 B' D2






Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.com





RadMac 5.41 ZZ'CT WB Single - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool 

y' // Inspection
U B U'D L' B D // EOCross
R U' R' U' L U L' // 1st Pair
U' R U R2' U2' R // 2nd Pair
U' L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd Pair
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R // L OCLL TLSE
R' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U R U2' R' // TTLL T47

Recon by @OreKehStrah


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jul 14, 2021)

PB 7.52

7.52s.

B2 D L2 D' B2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 U F D' L2 B2 U2 B' L B D'

x z'
D' R U' U' F' L // cross
y U' L' U L // 1st pair
y R U R' // 2nd pair
U L' U L U U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' r U R' U R U' U' r' // OLL
U' U' // AUF

i just realised that i can actually make an X-cross
and all pairs easier to execute because no rotation,
but , NVM,
at least that is my PB. my pb before was 8.08 seconds 









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Legomanz (Jul 22, 2021)

Sub 1 official 2x2 average fail reconstructions:


Spoiler



1. 0.98 R’ U R U' R U2 R' U F U' R
x' y2 // Inspection
R' U' R (U' R' F' R) // Layer
(R' F R U) F' R U R2' F R U2' // CLL
Full solution: R' U' R F' R U R2' F R U2'
10 moves - 10.20 TPS

2. 2.47 U R F' R' F' U' R' U2 R U2 R2
y' // Inspection
R U (R' U2' R) // Layer
(R' U R) U' R' F R' F' R2 U R' U' R U2' // CLL
Full solution: R U R' U' R U' R' F.R' F' R2 U R' U' R U2'
16 moves - 6.48 TPS

3. (0.90) U R' F' U2 F' U2 F U' R2 U' R'
z2 // Inspection
R U R' // TCLL Layer
U R U' R' U R U' R' U' // TCLL
12 moves - 13.33 TPS

4. 0.92 R2 U2 F U2 R' U' F' U' R U' R'
z // Inspection
R' U' (R) // Face
(R) U R2' F' R2 U R' U2' // EG-1
Full solution: R' U' R2 U R2' F' R2 U R' U2'
10 moves - 10.87 TPS

5. (4.34) R’ F U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U' F' U' F
y2 z' // Inspection
F' U R U' R2' F2 R // Layer
7 moves - 1.61 TPS


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 24, 2021)

@RedstoneTim's LEOR OH WB: 
7757 23.07.2021, 17:14:52 00:08.53 R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D B' L' D F2 L' F2 D2 U R L' U'

R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D B' L' D F2 L' F2 D2 U R L' U' 

y' // Inspection 
D F M2' D r (U' D') f' D // FB 
r r U' r U' R U r2 // EOStripe 
R U' R U R U' U' // Right block 
// 8.53s, 23 ETM, 2.70 ETPS


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jul 24, 2021)

*@ObscureCuber* - 8.76 Petrus solve - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video










U' R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D' U L F2 R D' B' U' R' U' B2 L2

y x // Inspection
F U x L2' U' L U' L2 // 222
R F U' R2' U R // 223
R' F R U' r U' r' // EO
y' U' U' U' R' U R // Right square
U2' R U2' R' U' R U2' R' // OLS

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.76343.88364.11F2L8.76343.88364.112234.10133.17143.41EO1.2075.8375.83Right block1.7363.4774.05OLS1.7384.6284.62


----------



## LukasCubes (Jul 25, 2021)

A few days ago i got my first sub-10 with LMCF and my 8th sub-10 ever

Scramble: L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B R2 B D2 F' D2 U' R F L' B F2 R' D' B' U2

Inspection: z2 y'
Corners: U L2 R' U' R2 U' L' U R' U' L (The R2 here actually was an R move canceled straight to CLL)
Transition Phase: U2 (Terrible)
E2L Pair 1: z M' F' M' F
E2L Pair 2: U M' U'
Some L6E Alg Cancel into Permute Midges x' U' M2 U' M2 U M U M' U' M' U' M2 U2 M'

Time: 9.973
Moves: 33 STM
TPS: 3.31

First sub-10 with LMCF


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 14, 2021)

Tiffany Chien, *@cubingawesumness* - 9.33 ZZ Average - Official



Spoiler: Video










Solve 1 - 9.97 (Unrecorded)


Spoiler: Solve 2 - 8.53



2. 8.53 B2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R F R2 D F' U L2 R' D2 L'

x2 // Inspection
R B L' D' // EOLine
U' R U' R' U R' U' R U R2 U' R' // RF
U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R // RB
U' L' U L U2 L' U2 L2' U' L' // LB
U L' U' L U' L' U L // LF
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
Lw' U R' D2' R U' R' D2' R2 B2 // PLL

alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 9.43



3. 9.43 L2 B D2 R2 F' R2 B F2 L2 R2 D' R B' F' U' B2 L2 D2 L' F2

x2 // Inspection
U' B' U D' L' F L D // EOLine
U L' U2 L2' U L // LF
R' U R U R' U R' U2' R2 // RF
U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // RB
U L U' L' U L U' L' // LB
U2' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
x' Rw U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U2' // PLL

alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 8.38



4. 8.38 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 R' F L' B2 F2 D U' B U' R2 U2 F2

x2 // Inspection
D B R' F' L D' // EOLine
U' L' U' R U2' R' L2' U2 R' U' R2 // RB
U2 L2' U R U R' // RF
U' L' U L U' L' // LB
U L' U L // LF
R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL

alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 11.05



5. 11.05 U2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R D L2 U B R' F R F D' U2

x2 // Inspection
U' D x' D U' L U Rw R2' D F U2 F' // EOLine
U2' R' U' R L' U2 R' U' R2 // RB
U' L' U L' U' R U' R' // RF
U2 L' U L U2 L2' // LB
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // LF
R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
U' R2 Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL

alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Stats (Mo4 = 9.36)




StepTimeHTMTPSTotal9.3660.256.41EOLine1.937.54.02Right Block2.7217.56.43Left Block1.84147.60Last Layer2.87217.31


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 14, 2021)

Tiffany Chien, @cubingawesumness - 14.32 ZZ OH Average - Official



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Average






Spoiler: Solve 1 - 14.61



1. 14.61 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 B F' L U' L' U R U L2 D R' U

x2 // Inspection
D' F' U R x D x' U' D' R2 D' // EOLine
R' U R U R' U2' R' U R // RB
R U z D' U R2 U' R' U' // LB
R z' U' R U R' U' R U R' // RF
U2' z R' U' R' U R U' R' U z' // LF
U R U2' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL
U z U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2 // PLL

alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeHTMTPSTotal14.61663.76









Spoiler: Solve 2 - (18.22)



2. 18.22 B2 L2 U2 L2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 D' L2 U B D' F U B L2 F'

x2 // Inspection
U D' x' D z U R U' R z' x D R2 D' // EOLine
R2 U' R U' R U2' z U R U z' // LF
R U2' R' U' z U R U' z' // LB
U' R' U2' R U2' R2 U R U' R // RF
U R' U2' R U' R' U R // RB
U2' R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'// PLL

alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeHTMTPSTotal18.22784.28









Spoiler: Solve 3 - 13.92



3. 13.92 U' L2 F2 D B2 F2 R' D' F' L2 R D L' B F R' B' D'

x // Inspection
U' Rw R D' F R' Rw x' D' // EOLine
U' R U2' R2 z U' R U z' // LF
U R' U' R U2' R2 U R // RB
U' F' R U R' U' R' F R // RF
U2' z U R U' R' U R U' z' // LB
U F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // COLL
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL

alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeHTMTPSTotal13.92664.74









Spoiler: Solve 4 - 14.44



4. 14.44 U2 R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 U2 F' L2 B D B2 R F2 D B' R D U'

x2 // Inspection
D F' D2 U x D x' R U z U2' z' D' // EOLine
U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // RF
U R' U' R U R' U' R // RB
z R2 U' U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R U // LF
R2 U R2 U' R2 U R' U' z' // LB
F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL

alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeHTMTPSTotal14.44704.84









Spoiler: Solve 5 - (13.20)



5. 13.20 L F2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' F D2 R' U B' R' F L B

x2 // Inspection
D x D' U' L U' Rw' R D' // EOLine
U' R U R' z U2' R' U' z' // LB
U R' U R z U' R U z' // LF
R U' R U2' R2 U' R' // RF
U' R' U R // RB
U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL

alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeHTMTPSTotal13.20604.54












Spoiler: Statistic






Spoiler: Average




StepTimeHTMTPSTotal14.3267.334.70
I was about halfway done manually calculating _all_ the individual stats but then lost all the work as apparently the message drafts on ss don't carry over when you accidentally go back in the browser
So movecount and tps is all I'm gonna do ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
If someone wants to calculate the individual steps I have the notes for it hmu or not idc





Spoiler: Mean




StepTimeHTMTPSTotal14.87684.57









Spoiler: Bonus Solve - 13.48



3. 13.48 D R D2 B R F2 B2 U' R' L D2 L2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D F2 D'

x2 // Inspection
D' R D x D' x' D2 // EOLine
U R U' R' U' R // RB
z U' R2 U R' U2' z' // LF
U2' R U' R' L U' L' // LB
U' R U R' U R U' R' // RF
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL

alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeHTMTPSTotal13.48503.70


----------



## RedstoneTim (Aug 24, 2021)

*@ObscureCuber* - 13.15 Petrus block on left Ao5 - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: 13.02



U' L D F' B' U2 B U' L' U B2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 F2

y2 // Inspection
U D' R' D' U L' U L U2' L U L' U L U' x r' // 222
U' R U' R' U R' L' U L // 223
U U' U' F R' F' F' U F // EO
R' U R' U R U' U' R' U R // Right square
R U' R' U R U' R' // Right pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.02745.68755.76F2L9.47515.39525.49LL3.55236.48236.482234.80255.21265.42EO2.5793.5093.50Right block2.10178.10178.10OLS1.97157.61157.61PLL2.25156.67156.67









Spoiler: Solve 2: 12.67



U2 B2 L F2 R' U D2 B' D' L' F L2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 F2 R2 F'

D x U' r' U' r' F' r R L U' L' // 222
l' U x' R' U U' U' L' U L F U F' // 223
U U' F R' F' F' U F // EO
U R U' U' R' U' R2 // Right square
U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' // OLS
U2 R' U' R ( U D' ) R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' D // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.67645.05655.13F2L10.40484.62504.81LL2.27167.05156.612235.63234.09254.44EO2.4783.2483.24Right block1.1076.3676.36OLS1.20108.33108.33PLL2.27167.05156.61









Spoiler: Solve 3: 13.76



D2 U2 R' B2 L D2 B2 L D2 U2 R2 U' B' D R B' R' D R2 F

y2 // Inspection
L' U' R D2' L' U L' U' L' // 222
F U' R2 U R U' U' R' F U' U' F' // 223
R2 F' U' F // EO
U' U U' U U' R' U' R R' U' R U2 R2 // Right square
U2' R' U' R U R' // Right pair
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // OCLL
U2 R' U' R ( U D' ) R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' D U // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.76715.16705.09F2L9.43444.67444.67LL4.33276.24266.002234.73214.44214.44EO1.5442.6042.60Right block3.16196.01196.01OLS2.43166.58166.58PLL2.53176.72166.32









Spoiler: Solve 4: 9.58



F U2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 R' B D U2 B2 U' R2 F U

x2 y // Inspection
R D' R U' L2 U L // 222
U r' U r L U' L' // 223
U' U' U' R U R' U' R2 U2' R2 // Right square
R U R' U R U' R' // Right pair
U U' R U' U' R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
( x L2 ) D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.58505.22505.22F2L6.06315.12315.12LL3.52195.40195.402233.03144.62144.62Right block3.03175.61175.61OLS2.47176.88176.88PLL2.0594.3994.39









Spoiler: Solve 5: 14.35



F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 U' B' R D' B' D R' U' R F

z2 // Inspection
L2 D2' x U D' x' U' L' U L // 222
U2 U' U' U2 R U2 l U L' U' M' // 223
U U' F R' F' F' U2 F // EO
U' R' U2 R U' R // Right square
U' U' R U' R' U R U R' // Right pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
U U U' R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 ( U D' ) R U' R' ( U' D ) // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal14.35694.81694.81F2L10.43424.03444.22LL3.92276.89256.382235.26193.61213.99EO2.8482.8282.82Right block2.33156.44156.44OLS2.06178.25178.25PLL2.83196.71176.01









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Average (3/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal13.15705.32705.32F2L9.77484.92495.02LL3.38226.50216.212235.05234.55244.75EO2.1973.1973.19Right block2.12146.60146.60OLS1.87147.50147.50PLL2.35166.81156.38






Spoiler: Mean (5/5)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal12.68665.21665.21F2L9.16434.70444.81LL3.52226.25226.252234.69204.26214.48EO2.3672.9772.97Right block2.34156.40156.40OLS2.03157.40157.40PLL2.39156.29145.87






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.58505.22505.22F2L6.06315.12315.12LL2.27167.05156.612233.03144.62144.62EO1.5442.6042.60Right block1.1076.3676.36OLS1.20108.33108.33PLL2.0594.3994.39


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 24, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> *@ObscureCuber* - 13.15 Petrus block on left Ao5 - Unofficial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my expansions were really bad, makes since because I wasn't used to recognizing it with Block on left,
as well as very unoptimal EO because I was mainly just transferring algs over directly,
I might post a block on back average soon to see how the efficiency compares, that being said I rely more on cfopy blocks for petrus because they are easier to inspect or just lookahead too most solves.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 26, 2021)

@Eamon - 10.96 ZZ Average with EOCross - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Average






Spoiler: Solve 1 - 10.84



1. 10.84 B' U2 L2 U2 B D2 F' R2 F' L2 F' U' F L2 D U2 L R D R'

z2 x // Inspection
D' x' L2 B' R D U' U' R2 D2 R2 D2 // EOCross
U U L' U2 L U2 L' U L // LF
U2 U' U' U' R U R' U R U' R' // RF
D' R' U' R D // RB
U L U2 L' U L U' L' // LB
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OCLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2 // EPLL

alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeHTMTPSTotal10.84645.90









Spoiler: Solve 2 - (9.04)



2. (9.04) R F2 U2 L2 R D2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 D F L F2 L U2 R' B'

z2 // Inspection
U L R D' R2 F // XEOCross
U' U L' U' U R U2 R' U' R U R' // RF
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L // LF
U2 L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' // LB
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL

alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeHTMTPSTotal9.04626.84









Spoiler: Solve 3 - (14.17)



3. (14.17) F' U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 B' R D' R2 D2 U F' U'

z2 // Inspection
U' D R2 F F' F F' D' F F' D F U L2 U' R2 U' D' R2 D // EOCross
L U' L' U L U L' // LB
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R // RB
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // RF
U U' U L' U L U L' U' L // LF
U2 U2 M U' M' F R U R' U' F' M U M' U2 // ZBLL

alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeSTMTPSTotal14.17715.01









Spoiler: Solve 4 - 11.19



4. 11.19 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 F' U2 B D' L2 F2 R D B' L2 F2 R2

z2 // Inspection
D B' R2 B F2 D' R2 D2 // EOCross
R' U' R2 U R2 U' R // RB
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // LF
U L U' L' // LB
U2 U' R' D' R U R' D R U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // RF
U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U // EPLL

alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeHTMTPSTotal11.19716.34









Spoiler: Solve 5 - 10.86



5. 10.86 U' R U2 R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L B L2 D' F U2 R'

z2 x // Inspection
x Rw2 D F' B' D2 U U' U2 L2 U' R2 // EOCross
U2 R U R' L U' L' // LB
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R // RB
U' L' U L U L' U' L // LF
U' U R U' R' U R U R' // RF
U2 U' R U R' U R U' R2 U R' R U' R U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 // 2GLL

alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeHTMTPSTotal10.86666.07












Spoiler: Statistic






Spoiler: Average




StepTimeHTMTPSTotal10.9666.806.10






Spoiler: Mean




StepTimeHTMTPSTotal11.21676.03


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 30, 2021)

Petrus PB

1. 8.46 D' L U F L' D F' R2 D2 R' F2 B2 R' D2 L D2 B2 L' B L' @2021-08-30 10:52:39

y' z2
U2 R2 L U L' D // 222
U L' U L R' U R //223
U U F R U2 R' // eo
y' U' R2 R' U R U' R U R' // square
U R D R' U R D' R' U' R' U R // f2l
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // pll


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 4, 2021)

8.68 3x3 single! This is my 6th ever sub-9.

U2 R' D2 U2 R U2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 D' L' B' U' R2 U' R2

z2 // Inspection
r U' r' D2 R' // Cross
F U' S R' f' // F2L 1 & 2
L U2 L' // F2L 3
U (R U R' U')2 R U R' // F2L 4
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U // PLL
ACN

47 STM / 8.68 = 5.4 TPS


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 11, 2021)

@GenTheThief - 8.42 ZZ Average with EOLine - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Average






Spoiler: Solve 1 - 8.31



1. 8.31 D2 F D2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 R' B R B' R' D' R D' U'

x' // Inspection
D R Lw D F' D L' D // EOLine
R U2 R2 L' U2 R U R // RB
U2 L U' L U L' // LB
D' L' U' L D // LF
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // RF
U' R U R' U R2 D Rw' U2 Rw D' R2 U' // ZBLL

view on alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal8.31485.77









Spoiler: Solve 2 - (8.11)



2. (8.11) U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 U' B2 U B2 F L' B' U2 B R D2 U2

x' // Inspection
Rw' F D' R D' // EOLine
R2 D R' U' R D' // RF
U' R U R' U R U R' U2 R // RB
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // LF
L U' L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' // LB
U R U R' U' R U R2 D' R U' R' D R U2 R U' R' U // ZBLL

view on alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal8.11597.27









Spoiler: Solve 3 - 8.50



3. 8.50 R U R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 L' U2 R B U F' L2

x' // Inspection
D' L F2 x' F R D' R' D L' // XEOLine
U' R' U' R2 U R' U2 L' // LB
R U R' U R U R' U2 R // RB
U' R U R' U2 R U R' // RF
U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 // 2GLL

view on alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal8.50475.52









Spoiler: Solve 4 - (12.17)



4. (12.17) L U' L2 B D2 F U2 B F U2 F' D2 R' F L R2 F' U B2 D

x' // Inspection
R D' L' U x' U2 L2 D // EOLine
U' R U2 U' U R U' R' // RF
L R' U' R U R' U2 R // RB
U' L2 U L' U L' U' // LB
L2 U L U U' L' U L U L' U' L // LF
U2 U' R' U' R L U2 R' U R U2 L' U' R' U R // ZBLL

view on alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal12.17584.76









Spoiler: Solve 5 - 8.45



5. 8.45 L' U' R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B F2 L2 R2 U B2 U R D2 U2 B'

x' // Inspection
U' D' L D' x' D R2 D // EOLine
U' R' U' L' U L U2 L // LB
U' L U L' U' L // LF
R' U2 R' U // RB
R2 U R' U R U R' // RF
U2 U R' U R U' R' U R U R' U2 L' U R U' L U' // ZBLL

view on alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal8.45505.91












Spoiler: Statistic






Spoiler: Mean of 5




StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal9.1052.45.75






Spoiler: Average




StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal8.4248.35.73


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 14, 2021)

Guojie Wang - 3.86 ZZ UWR Single - Unofficial


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve



3.86 D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D R' D2 U' B L' R D L R

x2 // Inspection
U' R' U' F R U' D L D' L U2 L' // EOCross+1
U' R' U2 R2 U R' // RF
U2 L' U L U L' U' L // LF
R' U R U' R' U' R U' // RB

view on alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSTotal3.86348.80EOCross1.1098.18F2L2.76259.05EOCross+11.37128.75F2L-11.401410.0LSLL1.0987.33


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 14, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Guojie Wang - 3.86 ZZ UWR Single - Unofficial
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video
> ...


Wow LL skip


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Sep 14, 2021)

It may be circulating other corners of the community atm, however here is Guojie Wang's 3.86 ZZ (EOCross) solve.



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve



/ *Scramble */
D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D R' D2 U' B L' R D L R

/ *Solve* /
x2 // Inspection
U' R' U' F // EO
R U' D L D' // EOCross
L U2 L' // Pair 1
U' R' U2' R2 U R' // Pair 2
U2 L' U L U L' U' L // Pair 3
R' U R U' R' U' R // Pair 4
U' // AUF

// View at alg.cubing.net

34 STM, 3.86 Seconds = 8.81 TPS


edit: got ninja'd, I have more detailed solve steps though so idc /s


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 19, 2021)

@Daley - 6.97 ZZ Average - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Average






Spoiler: Solve 1 - (7.74)



1. (7.74) L F2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D R' D' U F' L R' U2 F'

x2 // Inspection
R B' U F L F' L' R D' R' L D2 // EOCross
U L' U L U2 L' U // LF
L2 U2 L' U2 L U' L' // LB
U' R' U' R U2 R U' R' // RF
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R // RB
U2 F R' F' Rw U R U' Rw' // COLL
U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U M2' U M2' // EPLL

view on alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal7.74617.88









Spoiler: Solve 2 - (6.84)



2. 6.84 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 B' U F U F U2 B' L U2 B

z2 // Inspection
R' F B D F' R' D' L' U' R' U' R' // EOCross+1
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L U' L' // LB
R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R // RB
L' U' L U L' U2 L // LF
R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL
M' U2 M2 U2 M' U M2' U M2' U // EPLL

view on alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal6.84578.33









Spoiler: Solve 3 - (6.92)



3. 6.92 D2 L2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F U2 D R' D2 F' U' R' B' L D2

x2 // Inspection
D' B D R' L F' L2 D' U R2 // EOCross
R' U R // RB
U' L U L' U2 L U L' // LB
L' U' L U' L' U' L U' L' U L // LF
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // RF
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L // OCLL
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL

view on alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal6.92557.94









Spoiler: Solve 4 - (7.16)



4. 7.16 F L2 U L' F2 U B2 L B' L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 F D2 B'

z2 // Inspection
U R D' R' F R' D L' D2 // EOCross
U' R' U R // RB
U' R' D' R U' R' D R // RF
L' U' L U' L' U L // LF
U2 L U L' U' L U L' // LB
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL
U R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' // PLL

view on alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal7.16608.37









Spoiler: Solve 5 - (6.75)



5. (6.75) B2 D' L2 D2 F' L2 R2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 F' R' B' D' R

x2 // Inspection
L' R' F' B' R F' R L' D' R2 D2 // EOCross
L' U L U' L U L' // LB
U L' U L U' L' U' L // LF
U R U' R U' R U R2 // RF
U R' U R U2 R' U R // RB
U2 R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U // 2GLL

view on alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Stat




StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal6.75578.44












Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Mean




StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal7.08588.19






Spoiler: Average




StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal6.9757.38.22


----------



## Legomanz (Oct 12, 2021)

0.80 2x2 Weekly Competion Average:



Spoiler



1. (0.74) U2 R’ F U F’ R U2 R’ F2 U’ R
y2 z’ // Inspection
U2 R (U R2) // Layer
(R2 U2 R’ U2 R2 U) // CLL
Full Solution: U2 R U’ R’ U2’ R2 U 
7 moves - 9.46 TPS


2. 0.82 R U2 R2 U’ F R2 U2 R2 U2 F R’
y2 z // Inspection
U’ R U R’ // Layer
U’ R’ F R F’ R U R’ U // CLL
13 moves - 15.85 TPS


3. 0.80 U’ R U’ R’ U2 R U2 F2 R U’ R’
y’ x // Inspection
R’ F (R2 U2 R’) // Layer
(R U2 R’) U2 R’ F R F’ U // CLL
Full Solution: R’ F R U2 R’ F R F’ U
9 moves - 11.25 TPS


4. 0.79 R’ U’ F R’ U2 F2 U2 R2 F’ U2 R’
z’ // Inspection
U R U’ R’ F U R U’ R’ F // LS
9 moves - 11.39 TPS


5. (1.42) U R’ F’ U’ F’ U2 F U’ R2 U’ R’
y’ x // Inspection
R’ F U2’ F’ // Face
R U R2’ F’ R F R’ F’ R U2 // EG-1 
14 moves - 9.86 TPS


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 12, 2021)

Legomanz said:


> 0.80 2x2 Weekly Competion Average:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That make me wonder. What's the UWR for 2x2?


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Nov 8, 2021)

Sebastian Weyer - 4.32 3x3 German NR Single (Gesté Barrière Open 2021)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve



/ *Scramble* /
B2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U' R' B R U B2 L R2 F' U2 F2 D2

/ *Solve* /
x2 y' // Inspection
L2 F' L' D L U R' // Cross
U' R U R' U' R U R' // Pair 1
y R U' R' // Pair 2
y U2 R' U R U' R U R' // Pair 3
y U R U R' // Pair 4
U R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
U' // AUF

// View at alg.cubing.net

39 STM, 4.32 Seconds = 9.03 TPS


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Nov 11, 2021)

Max Park - 5.47 3x3 World Record Average (Missoula 2021)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 5.34 Seconds



/ *Scramble* /
U D2 B2 L F' L2 U' R L2 F2 L2 B2 U D B2 U F' D2

/ *Solve* /
x // Inspection
D R2' r2 U' r' D' // Cross
y L' U L d R' U R // Pair 1
U R U R' U' F U F' // Pair 2
d' U' R' U' R // Pair 3
U L' U L y' R U R' // Pair 4
(R U U' R') F R U R' U' F' // EOLL
r U R' U' r' F R F' // ZBLL
U' U' // AUF

// View at alg.cubing.net

53 STM, 5.34 Seconds = 9.93 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 5.21 Seconds



/ *Scramble* /
R2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D L D' R2 F' R F2 R2 U2 B' D F

/ *Solve* /
y // Inspection
r' R' F R2 B' d' L' U L u // x-Cross
U R' U' R // Pair 2
y' R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U R // Pair 3
U' U' R U' R' (U R U' R' // Pair 4
R U R' U') R' F R F' // OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U U R' // PLL
U // AUF

// View at alg.cubing.net

60 STM, 5.21 Seconds = 11.52 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 5.32 Seconds



/ *Scramble* /
F' U' R U R' U' L' F' R' F L2 U' F2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 B

/ *Solve* /
x2 // Inspection
L F' L2' D' R r U' r' R' U' R D' // x-Cross
(U' U) R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair 2
U' L' U L y L U L' // Pair 3
y U R U R' // Pair 4
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

63 STM, 5.32 Seconds = 11.84 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 6.06 Seconds



/ *Scramble* /
D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' D2 U' L F2 U' F D2 L U

/ *Solve* /
x' y // Inspection
R' F' r U' x' R U' D D R' F R // x-Cross
U' U' L' U L d' R U' R' // Pair 2
y' U D R U' R' U U R U' R' D' // Pair 3
R U' R' // Pair 4
U' U' F U R U' U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
(U U') R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

65 STM, 6.06 Seconds = 10.73 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 5.76 Seconds



/ *Scramble* /
L' U' L2 U R2 D U2 B2 D' F L U2 B' R2 B F' L B' F

/ *Solve* /
x2 // Inspection
L F' L' U D' R D D // Cross
U L' U' L // Pair 1
R U' R' U U R' U R // Pair 2
U R U' R' d' L' U L // Pair 3
U' U' R' U' U' R U R D r' U' r D' R2' U' R // Pair 4 (EOLS)
U R' U' R U' R' U U R // OCLL
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' // PLL
U // AUF

// View at alg.cubing.net

70 STM, 5.76 Seconds = 12.15 TPS




Max Park - 5.32 3x3 World Record Average (Missoula 2021)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1 - 5.34 Seconds



/ *Scramble* /
U F' R B' U2 R B R2 D R' L' U2 B2 L U2 L F2 L2

/ *Solve* /
x y' // Inspection
D F' R L D' D' // x-Cross
y' R U' R2' U R // Pair 2
U' U' L' U L U' R U R' // Pair 3
d R U' U' R' U' R U R' // Pair 4
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R U' D' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

56 STM, 5.34 Seconds = 10.49 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 5.50 Seconds



/ *Scramble* /
F U R' B' U2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 D R D F2 R2 F' D R U'

/ *Solve* /
x' y2 // Inspection
D D r U' x' R E' // Cross
U' L' U L // Pair 1
U R U' R' U y L' U L // Pair 2
U' R' U R U' R U R' // Pair 3
U' R' U' R U U R' U R // Pair 4
U R U R' U' M' (R R') U R U' r' // OLL
U R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

64 STM, 5.50 Seconds = 11.64 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 5.12 Seconds



/ *Scramble* /
R D2 F L' D R2 B' R2 U' D2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L D2

/ *Solve* /
x' y2 // Inspection
r2 U' r' D' R' F R D // Cross
L' U L U' L' U' L // Pair 1
d' U' L' U L U' L' U L // Pair 2
U R U' R' U' R' U' R // Pair 3
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair 4
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' x' R2 D D R' U' R D D R' U R' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

66 STM, 5.12 Seconds = 12.89 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 4.54 Seconds



/ *Scramble* /
F D2 L F R2 L' F' B2 U D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 R'

/ *Solve* /
x // Inspection
D' R F' U' R U R' D L F' L' // x-Cross
d U R' U R U' R U R' // Pair 2
d U R U' R' L U' L' // Pair 3
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // Pair 4
R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

55 STM, 4.54 Seconds = 12.11 TPS





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 5.96 Seconds



/ *Scramble* /
D' F' R' U2 D2 R' U F2 L F2 L B2 L' B2 L F2 R2 D' B2

/ *Solve* /
x' z // Inspection
D r L D' U L F' L' // x-Cross
y' U R U' U' R' d R' U' R // Pair 2
R U R' D U' R U R' D' // Pair 3
U' R U' R' F' U' F // Pair 4
U U r' D' r U' r' D r2 U' r' U r U r' // OLL
U y l' U R' D D R U' R' D D R2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

60 STM, 5.96 Seconds = 10.07 TPS


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 12, 2021)

SloMo Cubing said:


> Max Park - 5.47 3x3 World Record Average (Missoula 2021)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh
Max's TPS is insaneeee.


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 2, 2021)

Hello,
As a Newb to creating reconstructions, my Gan 356 I carry does not have a gyroscope, but through Cubeast I can get the moves, but not the rotations. Is there a quick way to convert a solution to show my rotations?
Very confusing explination but for example, 
Scramble:
F2 R2 L D' F R2 F' R F L' U R2 U' B2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2

z2 U' F R' F' L' U L B2' U' F' L F D2' // Cross
R' U2 R B U2 B' U3 R U' R' // F2L Slot 1
U' U B' U' B // F2L Slot 2
U' U B U B' U F U' F' U F U' F' U2 F U' F' // F2L Slot 3
U2 R' U' R // F2L Slot 4
B L U L' U' B' U' L U L' U L U2 L' // OLL
U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L U // PLL


This is a solution I got from cubeast, however i know i did not do all those B moves, I never do them except during cross.
How can I quickly be able to reconstruct and add in rotations when my cube dosnt tell that I did one to the software?

I know I could go through the solve again and see exactly what I did, but converting whole algs from B moves to R moves can be a bit tricky.

I hope this makes a scrap of sense to you all, but appreciate any help that you may have.


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 2, 2021)

I don't know of any nice tool, but I have written a very crude converter.


https://kubesolver.com/cube_station_reconstruction_helper.html



It works like this:
copy your reconstruction without any rotation into the left textbox.
Whenever you add a rotation in the left textbox - all moves after this one will be translated to adjust for this rotation.

here I have tried to apply it to your reconstrution:


https://i.gyazo.com/744656845aa8e3f5c261bb8c12746d13.mp4


----------



## White KB (Dec 2, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> I don't of any nice tool, but I have wrote a very crude converter.
> 
> 
> https://kubesolver.com/cube_station_reconstruction_helper.html
> ...


Been looking for one of those for a while. I will probably use this! Thanks!

EDIT: It works great, except for slice turns. I will still use this though!


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 2, 2021)

Hmm ok thank you I will make sure to try this, Thank you


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 2, 2021)

I've always used this site from @Cride5 to add rotations and translate moves, not sure how similar it is from kubesolver's tool.


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 3, 2021)

White KB said:


> Been looking for one of those for a while. I will probably use this! Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: It works great, except for slice turns. I will still use this though!


My tool is too crude to handle slice moves. It's a simple text replacement tool. It just tracks the rotation and replaces the letters. It never adds or removes the prime character ' or 2.

so e.g. *R U* is equivalent to *R x B* or *R x' F*.
but *M E* is equivalent to *M x' S'*. and not to *M x' S* so it would require a code that actually understands a bit more instead of doing simple text replacement.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 23, 2021)

I've been doing a few ZZ solves today, and I got a 12.93, which I'm very proud of. It's a decent time for me with CFOP, but I wouldn't have guessed that I would get a solve this fast so quickly after doing some ZZ solves. It had a 2 move EO, and 2 free F2L pairs.

L2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 B' L U' B2 D U2 L R D U2

y2 // Inspection
D' B' D' F2 D' R' D R // EO Cross
U L U' L' // Pair
U R U' R2 U R // Pair
U R U' R' // Pair
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // Pair
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL
ACN

EDIT: Just got an 11.52!

L R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 R B L2 R B' R D F2 U'

D U' F' L // EO Cross
U' L' U' L // Pair
U' R' U R U' R' U (R) // Pair
(R) U' R' // Pair
U2 (L U L' U')2 L U L' // Pair
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL
U' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' D' // PLL
 ACN


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 23, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I've been doing a few ZZ solves today, and I got a 12.93, which I'm very proud of. It's a decent time for me with CFOP, but I wouldn't have guessed that I would get a solve this fast so quickly after doing some ZZ solves. It had a 2 move EO, and 2 free F2L pairs.
> 
> L2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 B' L U' B2 D U2 L R D U2
> 
> ...


This is awesome! You're not on the ZMS server?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 23, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> This is awesome! You're not on the ZMS server?


No, I'm not. Would you mind giving me the link?


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 23, 2021)

I would have done max's 5.62 average at westview winter b, but there aren't any vids of it


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 23, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> No, I'm not. Would you mind giving me the link?


Sure, here you go: https://discord.gg/XEEGwrJN


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 24, 2021)

oh yeah I forgot to post this here:



10.09 SUB 10 FAIL PB SINGLE - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool


----------



## carcass (Jan 17, 2022)

first ever sub 10! sorry cubing forever this feels a little cruel

F R' U' L F' R' B' D' B R2 D' F2 U B2 U D F2 D B2
R' D' L'//cross
U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R//first pair
U L' U' L2 U L'//second pair
U L' U L U2 F U F'//third pair
U R U2 R' U R U' R'//fourth pair
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'//OLL
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U'//PLL


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 17, 2022)

carcass said:


> first ever sub 10! sorry cubing forever this feels a little cruel
> 
> F R' U' L F' R' B' D' B R2 D' F2 U B2 U D F2 D B2
> R' D' L'//cross
> ...


congrats!! ehh it doesn't feel cruel, I'm just bad.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 24, 2022)

[Unofficial] Fahmi Aulia Rachman 3.97 3x3 OH WB single

D' B U2 R2 F' R B' L' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 F'


z y2
f' U2 M' F' // FB [4/4]
U' U' R U' R' // SS [5/9]
r' U' r U r' U r // SP [7/16]
U' R' U' F' U F R // EOCMLL [7/23]
M U2' M' U M2' U2' //LSE [6/29]


29STM / 3.97sec =7.3TPS

What even?


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 29, 2022)

Can someone help me recontruct my 13.40 PB?
The scramble: F D2 B' U2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 F' R' F' L' F' L D L F R'
What i remember is i do X-Cross with y F r U' r' and i don't remember how i do the other 2 cross edges and i got OLL 36 and PLL skip, my OLL 36 alg is R U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R U2 R'


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 29, 2022)

Reirto-RRNF said:


> Can someone help me recontruct my 13.40 PB?
> The scramble: F D2 B' U2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 F' R' F' L' F' L D L F R'
> What i remember is i do X-Cross with y F r U' r' and i don't remember how i do the other 2 cross edges and i got OLL 36 and PLL skip, my OLL 36 alg is R U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R U2 R'


Almost definitly impossible without more info.
We don't know full cross, we don't know 3 F2L Pairs, we don't know OLL U orientation, we don't know any LL AUFs.


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Jan 29, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> Almost definitly impossible without more info.
> We don't know full cross, we don't know 3 F2L Pairs, we don't know OLL U orientation, we don't know any LL AUFs.


I think yeah, it not really amazing solve to most people either so yeah


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 31, 2022)

Nathaniel Gee, @GenTheThief - 16.19 ZZ OH Average - Official



Spoiler: Video "The Greatest Choke in WCA History"













Spoiler: Average






Spoiler: 12.56



1. 12.56 R2 U2 F' D B U F2 D L B' R2 D R2 U D2 R2 U' F2 R2
x' // Inspection
D r' D x U' D2 x' R D2 // eoarrow
R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // rf
B B' // non mag
R' U R U z U' R' U z' // lf
U' R' U z U R U' z' // lb
U R // rb
U' R' U' R U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R z D // zbll

46 htm
3.66 tps

44 without wrong moves





Spoiler: DNF(11.63)



DNF(11.46) R F B D2 F' U' R U B' D' L B' L2 F B R2 B L2
x2 // Inspection
D' r x' R U' R' r U' x' L R' D R'// xeoline
U' z U R U' R U2 R' U2 // lf
R U R U' R2 U R' U' z' // lb
U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // rf
U' U' R' B B' R' D' R U' R' D R U' R U R' U R U' // zbll

56 htm
4.81 tps

53 htm without wrong moves





Spoiler: 15.18



15.18 F R D R2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 D2 R B D L U R2 U R D
x' // Inspection
U' r' R D' F' R' z U' R U' z' D' // eoline+2
z U' R2 z' R' // rf
U2 z U R2 // lf
U R U U' R U R' U' z' // lb
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // rf
R U' R' B B' R' D' R U2 U' R' R U' R' U2 R U R' U D R2 U R' // zbll

57 htm
3.75 tps

44 without wrong moves





Spoiler: 12.07



12.07 R U' L R2 F R2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 B U2 R U' F R2 F2 U' R'
x2 // Inspection
R' F U2 r' U' R x D' // eoline
U z U' R' z' r x' U' R2 // rb
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // rf
z U R2 U' R // lf
U R' R U R' U' R U R' U' // lb
z' U R U R D R' U' R D' R U2 R U R' U R U' // zbll

52 htm
4.30 tps

49 without wrong moves





Spoiler: 20.82



20.82 B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U2 B L U L R U F R2 U2 L
x2 z // Inspection
d z' U r' F F R D x D R' x' D // eo
R U2 z U' R' U' // lb
z4 z R2 R' U' R U' z2 // line
L U' R2 R U R2 U r x' L' U' R' U r x' // lf
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R' // rf
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // rb
U' R' U' U R2 U R' U2 R U R' U D R' U2 R U' R' U' R D' U2 // zbll

71 htm
3.41 tps

60 "without wrong moves... at some level"
48 without messing up eoline








Spoiler: Statistics



1. looking at movecount through the lens of time
2. looking at movecount through the lens of movecount
3. means

as executed numbers
46 (56) 57 (52) 71 = 58
(46) 56 57 52 (71) = 55
46 56 57 52 71 = 56.4

tps
3.66 (4.81) 3.75 (4.30) 3.41 = 3.60
3.66 (4.81) 3.75 4.30 (3.41) = 3.90
3.66 4.81 3.75 4.30 3.41 = 3.98

without lockup turns (B B' = , R U U' R = R2) or starting the wrong alg
44 (53) 44 (49) 60 = 49.3
44 53 (44) 49 (60) = 48.6
44 53 44 49 60 = 50

without lock up turns and not counting that eoline mess up
44 (53) 44 (49) 48 = 45.3
44 (53) (44) 49 48 = 47
44 53 44 49 48 = 47.6


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 7, 2022)

Nathaniel Gee, @GenTheThief - 11.77 ZZ OH Average - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Average






Spoiler: Solve 1, 11.33



11.33 F2 L B2 D' R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 F U B L R F' D2 F2

x2 // inspection
r' U x U R F' D' z U' z' D' // eoline
U R U' R z U2 R' U' z' R' U' R U' R' U2 z U' z' // left block
R U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R // right block
U' U U' R' U' R U' L U' R' U z U' R2 z' R U2 // zbll
50 htm
4.41 tps





Spoiler: Solve 2, (14.77)



14.77 D2 F' L2 B' R2 F' R2 F L2 U2 F' D2 U R' B R' D F' R' U2 R

x2 // inspection
U' R' x U' D x' U F' z U' z' F' U' z U2 z' D' // eoline
L' U' R' U R U2 R // right back square
R U' R' U R U R' U2 z U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U' z' // left block
U' R U R' U' R U2 R' // right front pair
U R2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R D R' U R D' R' U' R' // zbll
62 htm
4.19 tps





Spoiler: Solve 3, 12.00



12.00 B2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 D R2 L B D2 U F' D2 F L U L'

x' // inspection
D' F r' D' F' U2 R2 D // eoline
R U' R' z U z' U2 R' U' R' z U' R U z' U' R' // right block
U z U' R U' R2 U' R U R' U R U' R U R' U' z' // left block
U R' U2' R U R' U R' D' R U' R' D R U R U2 // zbll
54 htm
4.50 tps





Spoiler: Solve 4, (11.16)



11.16 D L' B2 D' F2 D U2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U2 R' F' R D F L' U' F

x2 // inspection
R2 D r R' D x' D' // eoline
U' z U R2 U R' U z' U2 R U R U' R U R' U' R // right block
z U R U R U' R U' R2 U R U' R2 U z' // left block
U' R' U2 R' D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U2 R U // zbll
50 htm
4.48 tps





Spoiler: Solve 5, 11.98



11.98 R' F' R D' L' B D F2 U R2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 R' L D2 F2 D2

x' // inspection
R' D' F' r x' U x' D' R D // eoline+1
U' R R2 U R2 // right front square
z U R2 U R U' z' // left back square
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // right back pair
U' z R U' R2 U R U' R2 U z' // left front pair
U' R U2 R' U' z U' R2 z' R U R' z U R U' R U R // zbll
51 htm
4.25 tps








Spoiler: Movecount & TPS



Average:
50 (62) 53 (50) 51 = 51.33 HTM
4.41 (4.19) 4.50 (4.48) 4.25 = 4.38 TPS

Mean:
50 62 53 50 51 = 53.2 HTM
4.41 4.19 4.50 4.48 4.25 = 4.36 TPS



Nathaniel Gee, @GenTheThief - 12.86 ZZ OH Average of 12 - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Average






Spoiler: Solve 1, 13.36



1. 13.36 B U2 F' D2 B' U F2 L' F R2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D F2
x2 // inspection
D' F R2 f' z U R2 D // eoline
U' z U' z' R R' U R L U2 R' U' R' z U' z' R' U' R U R' U2 R // right block
z R U' R2 U' R' U' R' U' R U R U' R2 U R U' z' // left block
U2 U R U R' U R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U R U // zbll

60 htm
4.49 tps





Spoiler: Solve 2, 12.84



2. 12.84 F2 R2 F2 U B2 D B2 D' L2 B' D' U F R' D' L U B2 L'
x // inspection
U r D F' M2 U M2 // eoline
U2 R U2 z U z' // left front square
R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R' // right back square
U' R' U' R U R' z U R' U' z' // left back pair
R U R' U2 R U' R' // right front pair
U2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 // zbll

49 stm
3.81 tps





Spoiler: Solve 3, 11.50



3. 11.50 B' U' L' F' B' L B2 U2 L F2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B'
x' // inspection
D' R2 r U x' U R' x' D // eoline+1
z U R' U' z' R U2 R U' z R3 U R' U2 R U' z' U' R U' R' // right block
z U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R U R' U' z' // left block
U2 R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R // zbll

47 htm
4.08 tps





Spoiler: Solve 4, 12.14



4. 12.14 F' R2 B U F2 U B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' B' F' D' R B2 D2
x2 // inspection
U' F' R2 U z U' F' z' D2 // eoline
z U2 R2 U z' U R U R // right front square
z R U' R' U R2 U' R U R2 U R' U' R U R' U' z' // left block
U2 R U R' U2 R // right back pair
U F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' U // zbll

56 htm
4.62 tps





Spoiler: Solve 5, (11.16)



5. (11.16) R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 U' B F L2 R' D' L'
x' // inspection
R D x' U' z U' z' F' D R D // eoline
U' z U' R' U2 z' R2 U R' U2 L' // left block
R U' R' U2 R' U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // right block
U' R U' z U' R z' R' U' R U' z U R D' R' U' R U R2 // zbll

49 htm
4.39 tps





Spoiler: Solve 6, 11.95



6. 11.95 L2 B2 R' U2 L R B2 R' B2 F2 U2 R' U' F' U2 F2 L' B2 R D2 U
x2 // inspection
D' r R' D x' D r x' D' // eoline
U2 z U R U2 R U' R U R' U' R' U z' // left block
U R' U R' U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // right block
U' U R D' R U' R' D U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U R // zbll

51 htm
4.26 tps





Spoiler: Solve 7, 12.87



7. 12.87 L2 U F2 D' U' B2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 L' F R2 D2 L2 D' L D2
x2 // inspection
U'D z U' z' F' z U2 z' D' // eoline+1
U' z U' R' U' z' R' U R' U' R z U' R U z' // left block
R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // right block
U' U U' R' U' R2 U R2 R R' U R2 U2 R' U R' U R U' // zbll

50 htm
3.88 tps





Spoiler: Solve 8, (15.34)



8. (15.34) R' D2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 U B' R U L F2 R' F'
x2 // inspection
D' f' f2 R2 U' z' f' S D R D // eoline
U2 R U' R U' R2 U R // right back square
R z U R2 U2 R2 U' z' // left front square
U' R' // right front pair
z R' U R' U' R U R U' z' // left back pair
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 U // zbll

49 stm
3.19 tps





Spoiler: Solve 9, 15.23



9. 15.23 L2 B2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 F U F2 R F D2 U2 F D2 F'
x2 // inspection
R D F' D2 f' z D R' D' // eoline
U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R2 L R U' R' U R U' R' U' R // right block
z R' U' R' U R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R U R U' R2 U R U' z' // left block
U2 F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // zbll

63 htm
4.13





Spoiler: Solve 10, 11.43



10. 11.43 D B2 D U L2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' D' B F R2 D2 R' F D'
x2 // inspection
r' U' r U' F' R z U2 z' D // eoline+2
U' R' U' R U' z U' R' U' z' // left back square
U2 R U2 R U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // right block
z U' R U R' U' R U z' // left front pair
U U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U' // zbll

55 htm
4.81 tps





Spoiler: Solve 11, 13.47



11. 13.47 L' B' R2 D' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 B D' U F' D2 L' B'
x2 // inspection
r' U' r2 x' R U F' z U2 z' U R2 D' // eoline
U z U z' R' U' R U' R U2 R U R' U2 R // right block
z U R U' R U R U' R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U z' // left block
U U' R U' R' U' R U D D' R D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' U' // zbll

58 htm
4.30 tps





Spoiler: Solve 12, 13.83



12. 13.83 B L2 U2 L' U R2 B R F' R2 D2 R D2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 R2
x2 // inspection
r D r' R' F R' z U' z' D // eoline
U' R2 U2 R U' z U R2 U z' // left front square
U' z U z' R' U' R z U' z' U2 R U R U R U' R' U R U' R' U R // right block
z U R2 U' R U R U' z' // left back pair
U U' R U R' U R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U2 // zbll

61 htm
4.41 tps








Spoiler: Movecount & TPS



Average
60 49 47 56 (49) 51 50 (49) 63 55 58 61 = 54 Moves
4.41 3.81 4.08 4.62 (4.39) 4.26 3.88 (3.19) 4.13 4.81 4.30 4.41 = 4.27 TPS

Mean
60 49 47 56 49 51 50 49 63 55 58 61 = 54 moves
4.41 3.81 4.08 4.62 4.39 4.26 3.88 3.19 4.13 4.81 4.30 4.41 = 4.19 TPS


----------



## fnfnfnfnf_YT (Feb 22, 2022)

Scramble: F' D' B' L2 B2 R B2 U R' B' U2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 F U2 B2

y x // inspection
D R l D // cross
U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // 1st pair
U' R U2 R' U L U L' // 2nd & 3rd pairs
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL

IDK how I got this, but it was super lucky (6.05)


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 27, 2022)

first oh sub-10

generiert durch csTimer am 27.03.2022
Single: 9.66

Zeitenliste:
1. 9.66 U2 L2 B2 R' U2 L D2 L' R2 F2 R' F R' D2 R B F' L U @2022-03-27 18:34:54

x' z2
r2 U' r' D F' U' R U R' D // xxcross
y' U' U' R U R' U R U R' // f2l3
U' U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // f2l4
U' U' U' R' U' R U' R' U' U' R U' U' // oll


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 28, 2022)

The scramble is in the video.

Antisune PLL skip U2 auf


----------



## gsingh (Mar 28, 2022)

what color cross?


----------



## qwr (Mar 28, 2022)

So you want to recon without a video?


----------



## Timona (Mar 28, 2022)

this is the second time your asking for a recon without given any details or even video of the solve


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 28, 2022)

White. I didnt record it.


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 28, 2022)

I found a good 41 move solution so I think that is what you did


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 29, 2022)

gsingh said:


> what color cross?


White 


Cuber2s said:


> I found a good 41 move solution so I think that is what you did


Can you share it with me?


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 2, 2022)

really easy ZBLL

11.29s.

F' U' R F2 L U D2 R' D2 B L2 U2 F2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' U2 L'

z2 y'
D R F U L2 U F2
y' U L' U L
y U' L' U L y U L U' L'
U L' U' L y U' L U L'
y' U R U R' U' R U R'
U' U2 Triple sune


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 4, 2022)

really lucky ZBLL : F Triple sexy F'

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-04
avg of 5: 11.79
5. (8.97) R U2 R D' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' L B' D2 R' F U2 F'

x2 z' // inspection
R F L2 D' F R // cross
y D R U R' D' // 1st pair
U R U R' y' U L U L' // 2nd pair
R' U2 R // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' y' U R' U R // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U R' U') F' U2 // ZBLL


----------



## Timona (Apr 4, 2022)

*9.66*
B2 L' U B' L D L B2 U D2 F2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 R2

y // inspection
U' r' U x' D L D // cross (7)
y' U R U' R' // 1st pair (5)
L U2 L' // 2nd pair (3)
U' L' U' L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair (8)
y R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair (8)
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (9)
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL (20)


57STM / 9.66sec =5.9TPS 




9.66 - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 4, 2022)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> really lucky ZBLL : F Triple sexy F'
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-04
> avg of 5: 11.79
> ...


you can do WV on last pair and ended with Y perm y' R U' R' y' R' U R U' R' U2 R // 4th pair


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 5, 2022)

super fast Jb perm 

9.37 L2 F' B2 L' U' R2 D' R D' F U' R2 L2 D R2 U L2 D B2

y z
R' F R2 D y' F2 R
L' U L y' U' L' U' L
U R U' R2 U R
R U R' U' R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
U2 Jb perm


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 6, 2022)

i solve this with 3 move OLL, yeah 3 move oll from Feliks Zemdegs

5. (23.10) R' B2 D2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 L' F2 B' R' F U2 L' U' L' R' D'

x z'
F R U F2 R' D F' D'
D' R U R' F R' F' R D
y2 U' R U R' U' R U R' y L U L'
L' U' L U' R U R' y' U R' U' R
y' U R' U2 R U R' U' R
U2 x' z2 R U' R' // OLL
y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 13, 2022)

maybe brest doesnt do many reconstruction anymore because Stewy already did.

but to me, brest is still the best reconstructor and will always be a best reconstructor.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 14, 2022)

the cross is really bad, but WV and PLL skip saved me

5. (10.09) U F' R2 U2 B U2 F L2 B' U2 F L2 R2 U L' F D' F' R' B2 D'

z2
D' U' L F2 R' D L' D'
R' U R U' R' U' R
U L U L'
y' R U R' U2 R U' R'
R' U2 R U // 4th pair (WV)


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 17, 2022)

i am sub-13 average 3x3
today i got 8.26 fullstep

5. (8.26) L' B2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' U2 L F' D L' F2 U' L R2 D' U

z y2
R L' U' F2 L
U2 R' U R
y' R U' R2 U R
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U x' R U2 L' U' L U' R'
x R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
U


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 17, 2022)

Repost :

this solve is unique
because when i solved cross, all bottom corners are solved
so its like LBL, lol

5. 14.28 B2 L2 U F2 D U2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 D' L' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F D2

z y' // inspetion
L B' U' R2 F // cross


----------



## Orr (May 22, 2022)

My PB 13.40

/* Scramble */
U B2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U R F' D R2 D' R U B' D

/* Solve */
x2 y //Inspection
L D R D2 R F' //X-cross
y U' R U2 R' U R' U R //F2L pair 2
U2 R U R' //F2L pair 3
y' U R U R' U' F' U' F //F2L pair 4
U F U R U' R' F' //OLL
U' M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' //PLL


// View at alg.cubing.net

This was my first sub 15 very lucky


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 27, 2022)

My 0.86 sub 1 single

U F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F'

x2 y' //Inspection
R' U2 R //Layer
U' //AUF


----------



## Tom163 (Jun 9, 2022)

Hey!! It's been around 2 years since I've been here, and I felt like uploading some lucky scramble I got. Well, here's it:

D2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 D' L U2 R' D U2 B D' L U R2 U

As you can see, you can make a 1 move xcross which is very fortunate (I got it from Twisty Timer app btw)

Here's the reconstruction:
xCross + 2nd pair: *z' y2 L U L' U' L // *Really nice start, got not 1, but 2 pairs in only 5 moves.
F2L 3: *y2 R U' R' U2 F U F' // *Eh, decent. Something like (y U R U' R' U R U R') would've been better
F2L 4: *U2 R U' R' U R U R' // *A really comfortable algorithm.
OLL: *R' U' R U' R' U R U R B' R' B // *I was lucky that I didn't have to do any rotations, or U moves so that's a bit of time I saved.
PLL: *U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // *Just another Jb perm, which is actually one of my favorite algorithms.
AUF: *U //

Time: 11.91
TPS: 3.95 (47 moves, 11.91 secs)*


That's it!! Feel free to upload another 3x3x3 scramble, or if you got any tips for me to improve, I'd be glad to hear you out!!
Peace


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 9, 2022)

That is quite lucky, havent tried it yet


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2022)

1move xcross is quite lucky, i have to say.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 9, 2022)

Got 6.80 with this solution (planned 3 pairs in inspection and knew I'd have to rotate for the fourth)

z' // Inspection
R // XCross
U R' U' R // 2nd Pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd Pair
y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th Pair
U2 R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL

There's a megathread for this which I expect we'll get moved to soon: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/easy-lucky-funny-hard-weird-scrambles-thread.1696/


----------



## yCArp (Jun 9, 2022)

Easily beats my pb single of 7.45 with a 5.96 fullstep I got with this scramble. Best last layer I have gotten in a while.
x // inspection
R F2 U R' d l U' x' U R' // Double x-cross + Set up 3rd Pair
U L U L' // 3rd pair (Planned till here)
R U' R' // 4th pair
F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
U T Perm U // PLL
16 move F2L, 40 Moves Total, 6.71 TPS


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jun 9, 2022)

Planned full F2L in inspection lol. This is one of my very few colour neutral solves. I usually solve only on Yellow and White. Got a 5.33
x R' F2 D' F' D2 U R U2 R' U' R U R' D' // xxx-cross
y U' R U R' // Pair
L' U' L U L F' L' F // OLL
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
18 move F2L, 36 Moves Total, 6.75 TPS (Just my average TPS)


----------



## Tom163 (Jun 10, 2022)

Woah you guys are great!!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 22, 2022)

@GenTheThief, Nathaniel Gee - 9.66 ZZ Average - Official



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Average






Spoiler: Solve 1 - 8.99



1. 8.99 B D U2 R2 D2 F L2 F U2 F' R' B2 D' U2 L2 R' F2 R' D

x2 // inspecc
R2 F' D' R2 D' // eoline
U R U' R2 U2 R' // rb (open slotted)
L' U2 L' U' L U' L // lf
L U L' U L U' L' // lb
U R' U' R U' R' U R U R' // rf
U' U' R' D R' U R U2 R' U R D' R U2 R' U' R U' // zbll

53 HTM, 5.89 TPS

view on alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 1 - 10.68



2. 10.68 L D2 L D L' B U B' D2 R2 F U2 F R2 B2 L2 U L' F'

x' // inspecc
U' L' U'D x' D' R2 D // eoline
R' U L R' U2 L' U' L' // lb
R2 L' U' L U L' U2 L // lf
U R U R' U' R // rb
R U' R' U' R U R' // rf
U U2' R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 U R U' // zbll

56 HTM, 5.24 TPS

view on alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 1 - (8.84)



3. (8.84) R2 B2 U F R F L' F D2 B L2 B R2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 U2



x2 // inspec
B' U R' F D2 R D' // eoline+1
U2 L' U L // lf
L R U R' U' L' // lb
U' R' U R U2 R2 // rf
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // rb
U R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U2 // zbll

48 HTM, 5.42 TPS

view on alg.cubing.net





Spoiler: Solve 1 - 9.93



4. 9.93 F U R' U' R2 F D L B' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 D F' D'

x' // inspecc
L' U' x' D' U' B U R' D // eoline+1
U2 R U' R' U R U2 R U' R' // rf
R' U2 R U R' U' R // rb
L' U' L U' L' U L // lf
U' L U L' U' L U L' // lb
U2 L U' R U R' R U' R' U R U' R' U L' R U R' U R U' R' U2 // zbll

63 HTM, 7.29 TPS

view on alg.cubing.net
view without mistakes





Spoiler: Solve 1 - (DNF(12.93))



5. (DNF(12.93)) L2 B U' F R2 B' R2 U L U2 D2 R L' U2 R B2 F' D2 R

x' // inspecc
U' R' F' D R' x' R D R' D' // eoline
R U' R U' R' U R L U' L' // lf
R U' R U R' U' L' // lb
U2 R U R' U R U2 // rb
R2 U' R' // rf
U2 U' R U R D R' U R D' R2 U' R U R' U' R U' R' // zbll
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // pll

76 HTM, 5.87 TPS

view on alg.cubing.net
view without mistakes








Spoiler: Statistics



*Average of 5*

StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal9.6657.35.93

*Mean of 5*

StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal10.2759.25.76


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 22, 2022)

@GenTheThief, Nathaniel Gee - 8.04 ZZ Single - Official






8.04 L2 D2 B' L2 B R2 B F' D L2 R' B2 D2 L' D U B L' U

x2 // inspecc
L2 U L2 F' L2 D // eoline+1
R' U' L' U' L' R' U R U' R U' L' // left block
R2 U R2 U2 R U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R // right block
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2 // zbll

47 HTM, 5.84 TPS

view on alg.cubing.net


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 29, 2022)

highest tps solve and also among my best overall

generiert durch csTimer am 29.06.2022
Single: 5.48

Zeitenliste:
1. 5.48 U' D L F L' B2 U' B2 L U2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 @2022-06-29 21:44:00

y z2
F' U' R' D R2 D R' // cross
y U' R' U R // f2l1
L' U L y' U' L' U L // f2l2
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // f2l3
R' U' R y U R U' R' // f2l4
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // pll
wrm
51/5.48=9.31tps


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 6, 2022)

@GenTheThief, Nathaniel Gee - 8.17 and 9.93 ZZ OH Singles - Unofficial

I got these oh singles a little over a week ago, about 10 solves apart. PB2 and maybe PB40 or so.

1. 8.17 D2 F U' L2 D2 R' D' B' U' D2 F D2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2 B' R2 F2 L2

x' // inspecc
U' D' x' U F' R L' D // eoline+1
R U' R' z U R2 U2 z' // lf
U R // rb
z U' R U R U' z' // lf
U R U' R' // rf
R' U2 R U R' U R U // zbll

32 HTM, 3.91 TPS
view at alg.cubing.net


1. 9.93 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 F U' L2 R D2 B2 F2 R F U'

x' // inspecc
U R' F D x' r x' R U R' D' // xeoline+1
R2 U' R' // rf
z R U R2 // lb
U R U R U' R U R' U' R' U z' // lf
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' // zbll

42 HTM, 4.22 TPS
view at alg.cubing.net


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 10, 2022)

@GenTheThief, Nathaniel Gee - 10.09 ZZ OH Single - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video











10.09 F L2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D2 B L D' L2 R' D L R

x2 // inspecc
D' F' D2 U' r' U' r D // eoline
R' U' R' U R U2' R' U R U' R' U' R' U R U R' U2' R // right block
z U' R U' R U2' R' U' z' // left block
U' U' U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' U // zbll

49 HTM, 4.89 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 20, 2022)

@GenTheThief, Nathaniel Gee - 11.46 OH ZZ Average - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Average






Spoiler: Solve 1 - (12.88)



12.88 F2 B D F L' B' U R U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F B' L2 F2 L2 R

x2 // inspecc
D' F L' U' R' f' z // eoline+1
R U' z U' R2' U z' // lb
R U2' R U R' U L // lf
U2' R2' U2' R U R' U2 R // rb
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // rf
U U' F R2 U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 F' // zbll

49 HTM, 3.80 TPS

view on alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 11.55



11.55 R' D' R2 U2 B2 D R2 U L2 U' R2 U' L' D' F' D' L2 F2 D' B' R'

x2 // inspecc
D' F' U2 R f' z2 U' z' D // eoline+1
z U' R2 U' z' // lf
U' R U R' U' z U' z' // lb
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // rb
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // rf
U2 R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' U2 // zbll

44 HTM, 3.80 TPS

view on alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 3- 12.33



12.33 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D F2 B L' U2 F' L' R2 B U' L'

x2 // inspecc
r D R F' U' r' D2 // eoline
R U' R U' z R U' R' U' z' // lb
R U R' U R U z U' R' U z' // lf
U' R U' R' U R U2 // rf
R U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R // rb
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' F U' R' U' R U F' // zbll

56 HTM, 4.54 TPS

view on alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 10.50



10.50 L2 B' U' B2 U R2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' F L' D' F' D' U2 R2

x // inspecc
r U R' U D' F U R' D' U' L U L // eoline+1
R U R' U' R U L // lf
R U' R' U R' U' R // rb
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // rf
R' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 // zbll

51 HTM, 4.85 TPS

view on alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 5 - (9.85)



9.85 F L2 U L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 F L U' B2 D F R2 B

x2 // inspecc
R' D' z U' z' D' F' R z U' z' D // eoline
U R2 U' R U' R U R // rf
z U' U R' U R2 z' R // rb
z U2 R U R' U' // lb
R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U z' // lf
U' // zbll

36 HTM, 3.65 TPS

view on alpha.twizzle.net








Spoiler: Statistics



*Average of 5*

StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal11.4650.334.39

*Mean of 5*

StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal11.5347.204.09


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 25, 2022)

@GenTheThief, Nathaniel Gee - 11.75 OH ZZ Average - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Average






Spoiler: Solve 1 - 12.22



12.22 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U B R' B D2 U2 R' B' U

x2 // inspecc
D2 U R U F D' // eoline+1
z U' R U R' U' R' U z' // lf
L R' U' R U' R // rb
U' R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' // rf
z R U' R2 U R U' z' // lf
U R R' U F R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' F' U' // zbll

56 HTM, 4.58 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 12.02



12.02 B' L2 U2 F' R2 F L2 D2 L2 B' F U' F2 R' B' F' R2 D2

x2 // inspecc
r D F U' R F' R' F' r' //eoline
U' r x' U' r x' U2 R U R // rb
z U' R2 U R2 U // lb
R2 U R U' R' U R U' R' U z' // lf
U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' // rf
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U // zbll

50 HTM, 4.15 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 10.88



10.88 R' D' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 F2 R' U B2 L B2 U2 L'

x2 // inspecc
D U R r U' x' U' R2 D' // eoline
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' // rb
z U' R' U R2 U R U2 z' // left block
U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // rf
U' U R' U' R U D' R U' R U R U' R2 D // zbll

48 HTM, 4.41 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 4 - (16.57)



16.57 D2 F R' D2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 B' L U L F2 U B'

x' // inspecc
r' D R z U' z' F U2 F2 z U2 z' D' // eoline+2
U r x' U2 R' U' R' // rb
z U' R2 U R2 U2 z' // lb
U' R' D U2 D D' R U R' D' // multi slot rf lf
R U2 R' U2 R2 D' D2 R' U' R D' R2 U R U' R' U' // zbll

47 HTM, 2.83 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 11.02



11.02 R B' R2 B L2 D2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 F' D F2 U2 B L' U' R' D'

x2 // inspecc
D r D x' U r U x' U R2 D' U2 R // eoline+1
U2 z U' R' U R' U' R2 U2 // lb
R' U R' U' R U z' // lf
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // rf
U U R U' z U' z' U R' U' r // zbll

42 HTM, 3.81 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net








Spoiler: Statistics



*Average of 5*

StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal11.7549.334.19

*Mean of 5*

StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal12.5448.63.87




12.96 OH ZZ Average of 12 - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Average






Spoiler: Solve 1 - 12.90



12.90 D2 F D2 B' R' L2 B2 R U B2 D B2 L2 D L2 D2 R' L2

x2 // inspecc
r U' x' U2 D z U' z2 f D R D' // eoline
U2 z U' R z' R U R2 D R' U' R D' // rb
R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // rf
z R U R2 U R' U' // lb
R' U' R' U z' // lf
U U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U2 // zbll

59 HTM, 4.57 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 13.25



13.25 D2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 B' L2 U2 L F' R2 U2 B L' D' U R B'

x2 // inspecc
r U' x' U' D f' z D' R D' // eoline+2
U R' U z U R U z' // lf
U2 R' z U R2 U' z' // lb
R U R' U2 R U R U2 // rb
R2 U2 R' // rf
U2 R U' R' U R U' z U R U' R z' x' U2 R U2 R2 // zbll

45 HTM, 3.39 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 12.69



12.69 B U' D2 R' B' D R D F' U2 F' D2 B R2 B L2 D2 B2 U2 L'

r D F U F2 U2 // eoline
r R' U2 R' U2 R' // rf
z R U R2 U2 R' U' // lb
U' R2 U R' U' R' U R' U' R U z' // lf
R' U R U2 R' U' R // rb
U' U U' R' U' R U' R D R' U' R D' R' U R' U2 R U // zbll

55 HTM, 4.33 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 12.04



12.04 F' D R' F2 L2 B2 L' U F' U' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U

x2 // inspecc
R U2 F U2 z U' R U' R' U' z' F2 // xeoline
U R U2 R' U2 R U R2 // rb
U R U' R' U R U' R' // rf
z R U' R U R U' R2 U R U' z' // lb
U y' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // zbll

47 HTM, 3.90 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 5 - (9.86)



(9.86) B' L2 D' R2 D B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D F2 B R2 D L B2 F2 D L'

x2 // inspecc
U' F' r x' D // eoline+2
R U' R U' z U' R' U' z' // lf
U2 R U R // rb
R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 z U' // lb
R z' R U R' // rf
U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' // zbll

41 HTM, 4.15 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 6 - 13.88



13.88 B' L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 F D2 L2 F2 U' F' D2 U R' D R U B F'

x // inspecc
D' r U D' f z' D' R D' // eoline
U R' U' R U' R R R z U' R' U R' U z' // lf
R' U R U R' U R U' R' // rf
R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R // rb
U2 z U R' U' R2 U R' U' R z' // lb
U2 F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // zbll

65 HTM, 4.68 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 7 - 13.88



12.77 L F' R' U B' R L D2 F' U' R2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F'

x' // inspecc
U' D x' R' U r D' R U2 z U2 z' x' D' L' D2 L // eoline+2
U' R R' U R U' R U2 R2 U' R' // rf
U R' U' R // rb
z U R' U' R U z' // lf
U' R U R' U' R U R2 D' R U' R' D R U' R U2 R' U2 // zbll

52 HTM, 4.07

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 8 - (15.69)



15.69 B U L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D2 F2 L' B' U R F' R U2 R' B2

x2 // inspecc
D' f' z r x' D F' D r x' D' // eoline
U2 R' U2 L U' R' U' R // rb
z U R2 U' R z' R U R' // rf
z U R2 U' R2 U R' U' // lb
R U' R' U R2 U' R U z' // lf
R U R' U R U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' R' U // zbll

56 HTM, 3.56 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 9 - 14.92



14.92 U' R' F D2 B D2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 F U' B' R' D2 L2 B F R'

x2 // inspecc
U' R F' R' D f' z R' L D' F' U' F // wack eoline
R' L U' R U R' U2 R // rf
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R // rb
z U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' // lb
R3 U' R U R' U' R' U z' // lf
U U' U U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R U' R U' R' U2 R U' U // zbll

64 HTM, 4.42 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 10 - 13.75



13.75 R' B2 R L2 F2 L2 F U2 B' U2 B' U2 B' L B' D' R U L' R

x2 // inspecc
D' F' R L U' F' R' D' // eoline
R' U2 R U z U2' R U z' // lb
R3 U' R' U2' R U L // lf
R' U' R U2' R U R // rb
U' R U2' R' U' R U R' // rf
U R R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R D R' U R D' R' U' R' U2 // zbll

57 HTM, 4.14 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 11 - 11.51



11.51 D2 F D B2 R' F D' L R2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 F'

x2 // inspecc
U' F' R2 U F' D U' z U' z' D' // eoline
z U' z' R U' R' U' R' // rb
z R U' R U R2 U R U // lf
R' U R' U' R2 U R' U' z' // lb
U R U' R' // rf
U2 R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U2 // zbll

46 HTM, 3.99 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 12 - 11.89



11.89 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U F U2 B F2 L' D B L2 R2

x2 // inspecc
r U' x' R' U' R' f' z R U R' F2 D' // xeoline
U U' R2' U' R U R' U2 R // rb
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // rf
U2 z U R' U' R2 U R' U' z' // lf
U2 U R' U' R U' L R' U' R U L' R' U2 R U2 // zbll

52 HTM, 4.37 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net








Spoiler: Statistics



*Average of 12*

StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal12.9654.24.18

*Mean of 12*

StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal12.9253.254.12




12.32 OH ZZ Average - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Average






Spoiler: Solve 1 - 11.37



11.37 B U2 B U2 F2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 U2 L B D2 U' B' R B2 L F'

x' // inspecc
D' x' U r x' D2 F D2 // eoline
R' U2 R' U R U' R U R' // rf
U' R' U R // rb
U2 z U' R' U // lf
R U' R2 U2 R U2 R U z' // lb
U2 U' R' U' R L U2 R' U R U2 L' U' R' U R // zbll

47 HTM, 4.13 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 2 - 11.52



11.52 F2 R L D2 F' U' B2 L' D' L2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 R'

x2 // inspecc
U R' U' R' f' z U' r x' D // eoline+1
U2 R' U R // rb
z R' U' R U R' U R' U2 R // lf
U2 R' U' R U R U' z' // lb
U R U' R' U R U' R' // rf
U2 U' R R' U R U R' U' D R' U R' U' R' U R2 U' D' // zbll

55 HTM, 4.77 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 3 - (15.54)



15.54 F L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U F2 D R2 B R B2 D' R2 B' D' F

x' // inspecc
U' D' x' R' U F' U B2 // eoline
R U' R' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // rb
z U R U' R2 U R' U2 U' // lf
R U R2 U' R U R' U' z' // lb
R U' R' U' R U R' U2' R U' R' // rf
U' R U R U' R2 D U2 R' U' R U D' R U' // zbll

60 HTM, 3.86 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 14.06



14.06 D' B L F D B2 R F2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D F2 L B'

x' // inspecc
U' D' x' R U' D F' D' z U' z' D F U2 F' // eoline
z U' z' U' R' U' R U' R // rf
U z U R2 U' R U' // lb
R U' R' U R' U' R z' R // rb
U L // lf
U R U R2 U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U R U' R' U2 // zbll

54 HTM, 3.84 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 5 - (9.93)



9.93 R2 B2 L B2 R F2 L' B2 L B2 L' D' R' B2 R2 D2 R' U' B' L2

x2 // inspecc
D2 U' R U' f' z F2 U' // xeoline
R z U' R z' R // rb
z U' R U R' U' R2 U R U // lf
U R' U' R U R U' z' // lb
U R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U' // zbll

44 HTM, 4.43 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net








Spoiler: Statistics



*Average of 5*

StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal12.32524.22

*Mean of 5*

StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal12.47524.17




12.65 OH ZZ Average - Unofficial 



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Average






Spoiler: Solve 1 - 11.27



11.27 L2 R2 F U2 B F2 U2 B' D2 R2 F2 L F2 R D' R2 F U R2 D2 

x2 // inspecc 
R2 r F' r' D' F' r U x' // xeoline 
U' z U' R' U R2 U R' U' z' // lb 
U R U2 R' U R U' R' // rf 
U z R U' R2 U R U' R' U z' // lf 
U' U R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R U' R' U // zbll 

47 HTM, 4.17 TPS 

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 2 - (10.77)



10.77 R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 U R' F2 D' B2 U2 R' B U' B2 U' 

x2 // inspecc 
D z U' z' U' F r x' R D z U' z' R U R // eoline+1 
z R U' R' U R' U R U2 // lb 
R U' R' U R U' R' U z' // lf 
R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // rf 
U U2 R' U R U R' U' R' D' R U' R' D R2 U // zbll 

54 HTM, 5.01 

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 14.18



14.18 F' D2 L2 F U2 B D2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' U' L2 R' U' B2 R2 B' D' L' 

x // inspecc 
D r D' R' F D z U2 z' D // eoline+1 
U R' U2 R U R' // rf 
z U' z' R' U' R U' R' U R // rb 
z R U' R U' R2 U R U' // lb 
R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' z' // lf 
U' R' U2 R' F' R U R U' R' F U2 R U' // zbll 

52 HTM, 3.66 TPS 

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 4 - (14.24)



14.24 R' B' L U B' U D' R' F R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 R2 U 

x' // inspecc 
r' U' D' R2 F D2 // eoline 
R z R U R' U' R U R2 U R' U' z' // lb 
U' R' U2 R z U' R U z' U R2 U2 R // lf rb multi slot 
R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' // rf 
U' U R' U2 L U' R U z U' R z' R' U R U // zbll 

53 HTM, 3.72 TPS 

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 5 - 12.49



12.49 R2 B2 D' R F D2 R' B' L' U2 R2 B R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 

x' // inspecc 
R U F' R' D x' U2 R2 D' // eoline 
U R z U R U2 // lb 
R U' R U R U' R2 U z' // lf 
R U R2 U2 R // rf 
U' R U' R' U R // rb 
U2 U' U R U2 R' U' F' R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U' R' U2 // zbll 

52 HTM, 4.16 TPS 

view at alpha.twizzle.net








Spoiler: Statistics



*Average of 5*

StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal12.6550.333.97

*Mean of 5*

StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal12.4951.64.13




11.21 OH ZZ Average - Unofficial



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Average






Spoiler: Solve 1 - 10.98



10.98 B2 U L2 D F' R U D B' L2 B' U2 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 U'

x2 // inspecc
U x U R F z U2 z' U r U' r2 // eoline
U R2 U' R U z U2 R U // lf
R U R U' z' // lb
R' U2 R' U' R U' // rb
R2 U' R' // rf
U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R // zbll

46 HTM, 4.18 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 2 - (10.46)



10.46 L' U L2 D F2 U L2 F2 L2 U L2 R D F' R B F2 L D' B

x2 // inspecc
D r' D x U' f' z D L D' // eoline+2
z U2 R2 z' U' R' U R U' R' U z U2 z' // left block
U2 R2 U' R U R' U2 R U R' // right block
U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R U R' U' R' U' R U R U' R' U' // zbll

49 HTM, 4.68 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 3 - 11.46



11.46 L' F U2 D R F L' U' L B2 R2 L U2 R B2 L B2 L' U2

x2 // inspecc
F D R' D F // eoline
R U' R L U R' L' U2 R' U' R' // rb
z U' R U' R2 U' R U2 // lf
U' z' U' R' // rf
U2 z U R' U' R U R' U' z' // lb
U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U // zbll

45 HTM, 3.92 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 4 - 11.20



11.20 R U' F' D' R F2 R2 L' B R2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D' B2 D F2 U

x // inspecc
U' r R F R' F' R D' // eoline+1
z R' U2 R2 U' z' // lb
U R' U R U z U' R' U z' // lf
R' U' R U' R U2 R2 // rb
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // rf
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U // zbll

50 HTM, 4.46 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net





Spoiler: Solve 5 - (16.93)



16.93 B2 U2 B L' U' R B F2 U2 L2 U L2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U F

x2 // inspecc
r D' R F U D2 x' // eoline
R z U' z' R z R U R' U' R2 U2 z' // lb
U R U2 R U R U R // rf
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // rb
z U R U' R' U R U' R2 U z' // lf
U F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U R' U2 // zbll

61 HTM, 3.60 TPS

view at alpha.twizzle.net








Spoiler: Statistics



*Average of 5*

StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal11.21474.19

*Mean of 5*

StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal12.250.24.11


----------



## RedstoneTim (Aug 18, 2022)

*Krzysztof Bloch* - 7.98 Official 3x3 ZZ WR average - Cube4fun in Warsaw 2022



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Solve 1: 9.68



U2 L U' R2 U2 B D' R U2 R2 U2 F R2 L2 F2 D2 R' D

x // Inspection
D' x' R' D F' U2' R2' D' // EOCross
R U' U U U R' U' L' U L // 1st pair
U' D' R' U' R D // 2nd pair
U R' U' D' R U R' D R // 3rd pair
R D R' U R D' R' U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2' R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal9.68666.82676.92F2L7.50435.73445.87LL2.182310.552310.55EOCross1.4474.8685.56OLS2.62197.25197.25PLL1.361511.031511.03









Spoiler: Solve 2: 7.05



B2 L' R2 ( R' ) F2 R2 D L2 D R2 D2 R F R' B2 U F R U F

y' // Inspection
U' F D R' U R U R U' R' D' // XXEOCross
U2 L U R U R' U2 L' // 3rd pair
R U2' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
R' U' R R' R U' R' U2 R // OCLL
U U' U R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U2' // PLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal7.05547.66547.66F2L3.56267.30267.30LL3.49288.02288.02EOCross1.54117.14117.14OLS1.94168.25168.25PLL2.37198.02198.02









Spoiler: Solve 3: 8.27



B L F2 U2 B R D F' R2 F' U2 R2 F' B D2 L' D2 L'

x // Inspection
F2 D L' L ( L' x' ) R F U' F' L // EOCross
U' U L U2 L2' U' L // 1st pair
U' U U R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
R' U R U L U L' // 3rd pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 U2 R2 U R2' U R D' R U' R' D R U' R2' U // ZBLL

View at alg.cubing.net


Spoiler: Statistics




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.27576.89576.89F2L5.76417.12417.12LL2.51166.37166.37EOCross2.14104.67104.67OLS3.09237.44237.44









Spoiler: Statistics






Spoiler: Mean (3/3)




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal8.33597.08597.08F2L5.61376.60376.60LL2.73228.07228.07EOCross1.7195.27105.86OLS2.55197.45197.45PLL1.87179.12179.12






Spoiler: Best from each field




StepTimeSTMSTPSETMETPSTotal7.05547.66547.66F2L3.56267.30267.30LL2.182310.552310.55EOCross1.4474.8685.56OLS1.94168.25168.25PLL1.361511.031511.03









Spoiler: Notes



I sadly could only reconstruct the first three solves due to poor video quality. Even then, it took quite a while, especially due to issues like the misscramble at solve 2 and the reactions to Tymon Kolasiński's WR Ao5 in the same round.
Either way, we still have the three remaining solves to admire.
Congrats again to @Yoruba for breaking the official ZZ WR Ao5 under all the pressure and loudness with these insane solves!


----------



## JF12345 (Oct 5, 2022)

I found a solution to this scramble with 3 free pairs and ending in a U perm, giving me a PB of 9.87. I have not been able to recreate it, and cannot figure out how I did it, please help.
U R U' D F' L D R2 U' R U2 L2 D2 L B2 R2 U2 F2 B2
Cross solution from white bottom green front: R D R' D U L F' L'


----------



## Stewy (Oct 11, 2022)

JF12345 said:


> I found a solution to this scramble with 3 free pairs and ending in a U perm, giving me a PB of 9.87. I have not been able to recreate it, and cannot figure out how I did it, please help.
> U R U' D F' L D R2 U' R U2 L2 D2 L B2 R2 U2 F2 B2
> Cross solution from white bottom green front: R D R' D U L F' L'


z2
R D R' D U L F' L'
U2 L' U L
y U L' U2 L
y U L' U' L U' L' U L
R U R2' F R F'
U M2' U M U2 M' U M2'


----------



## GenTheThief (Tuesday at 10:52 PM)

@GenTheThief, Nathaniel Gee - 12.33 OH ZZ Average - Official



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Average






Spoiler: Solve 1 - 12.45



12.45 R' F' R F' D2 B' D2 U2 L2 U2 B R D F D2 L D' B R'

x2 // inspecc
U' F' R F' U' F // eoline
U' R U' R' U R // right front block
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R // right back pair
z R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' // left back block
U' R U R' U' R' U R' U' R U z' // left front pair
U z x' z' R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2 // zbll

60 htm, 4.81 tps



Spoiler: view at twizzle.net



Twizzle linkx2 // inspecc
U' F' R F' U' F // eoline
U' R U' R' U R // right front block
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R // right back pair
z R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' // left back block
U' R U R' U' R' U R' U' R U z' // left front pair
U z x' z' R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2 // zbll

// 60 htm, 4.81 tps









Spoiler: Solve 2 - 13.56



13.56 L B' L' B2 F2 L U2 L2 U2 L2 B' R' U R' D L' U' R'

z' x // inspecc
F U F' U' z' y R' D U2 z U' R // eoline+1
U2 z' R2' U' R U' R' // right back block
z U' R U R2 U' R' z' R' // right front pair
z R U R U' R2 U R U' z' // left back pair
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // zbll

48 htm, 3.53 tps



Spoiler: view at twizzle.net



Twizzle linkz' x // inspecc
F U F' U' z' y R' D U2 z U' R // eoline+1
U2 z' R2' U' R U' R' // right back block
z U' R U R2 U' R' z' R' // right front pair
z R U R U' R2 U R U' z' // left back pair
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // zbll

// 48 htm, 3.53 tps








Spoiler: Solve 3 -(21.36)



21.36 L' D L' B2 R' D F' R2 B U L2 U2 D F2 L2 D' F L

x2 // inspecc
F' r x' U' z U' z' F R' D R D' // eoline
R2 U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // right front pair
z R U R' U2 R2 U' R // left front block
U2 R' U' R' U R U' z' // left back pair
U' R' U R U2' R' U R // right back pair
U R' F2 R2 z R' U' R U z' R2 F2 R // wrong zbll
U' U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U // zbll

71 htm, 3.32 tps



Spoiler: view at twizzle.net



Twizzle linkx2 // inspecc
F' r x' U' z U' z' F R' D R D' // eoline
R2 U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // right front pair
z R U R' U2 R2 U' R // left front block
U2 R' U' R' U R U' z' // left back pair
U' R' U R U2' R' U R // right back pair
U R' F2 R2 z R' U' R U z' R2 F2 R // wrong zbll
U' U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U // zbll

// 71 htm, 3.32 tps








Spoiler: Solve 4 - 11.02



11.02 U2 F2 R F' B' R' U B2 L D2 R D2 F2 L' F' U L' B

x2 // inspecc
U r F' U' x' r x' R D // eoline
R U' R' U2 R' // right front block
U z U' R2 U2 R U2 z' // left back block
R' U2 R // right back pair
U2 z U' R U R' U' R' U z' // left front pair
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // zbll

39 htm, 3.53 tps



Spoiler: view at twizzle.net



Twizzle linkx2 // inspecc
U r F' U' x' r x' R D // eoline
R U' R' U2 R' // right front block
U z U' R2 U2 R U2 z' // left back block
R' U2 R // right back pair
U2 z U' R U R' U' R' U z' // left front pair
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // zbll

// 39 htm, 3.53 tps








Spoiler: Solve 5 - (10.92)



10.92 F2 D' U2 B D2 R2 B D2 B' L' U2 L F2 U2 R2 U' L' U

x2 // inspecc
F' U' R' U' F D2 // eoline
U2 R' U' R z U2 R U z' // left front block
U R2 U R' U R U2 R // right back block
U R U R' U R U' R' // right front pair
z U R' U' R' U R U' z' // left back pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R U // zbll

51 htm, 4.67 tps



Spoiler: view at twizzle.net



Twizzle linkx2 // inspecc
F' U' R' U' F D2 // eoline
U2 R' U' R z U2 R U z' // left front block
U R2 U R' U R U2 R // right back block
U R U R' U R U' R' // right front pair
z U R' U' R' U R U' z' // left back pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R U // zbll

// 51 htm, 4.67 tps











Spoiler: Stats



*Average of 5*

StepTimeMovecountTPSTotal12.33493.95


----------



## Silky (Tuesday at 10:57 PM)

Anyone have the reconstruction of Minh Thai's WR?


----------



## NmeCuber (Tuesday at 11:29 PM)

U L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 F R2 D L2 R2 B' L' D' R F'

x2 y inspection
D' R u D R' y' D' R D R' FL corners 1 edge
y D r' E' L FL center 2nd edge
z2 U y l D R' z' R' x z' r' R2 U2 z D R2 D2 CLL
R' l' z M D2 M' FL 3rd edge
z2 y R z' M z R' LL 1st edge
z' r' L' z D R' E R LL 2nd edge
U' u' R E' R' LL 3rd edge
u R' E' R E2 R E R' LSE
R2 E E' r2 E M2 E' centers
I just copied and pasted lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Wednesday at 6:10 AM)

Zayn khanani's 1.02 2x2 wr average (idk why it's not here lol)

solve 1: R' F2 R2 F R U' R' U' F' R U2 (1.11)

x y' //inspection
R' U2 (R) //face
(R') F R2 U R' F' U' R U' R' U' //eg-1

Full solution: R' U2 F R2 U R' F' U' R U' R' U' (10.81 TPS)



solve 2: R U' R2 F' U F U' F' R U' R' (0.71)

z2 //inspection
F //layer
R U' R' F R' F' R U2 //cll

Full solution: F R U' R' F R' F' R U2 (12.68 TPS)



solve 3: R U' R' U2 R' U2 F R' F' U2 R (1.04)

y2 //inspection
R' F (R) //layer
(R) U R' U R U R' F R' F' R //cll

Full solution: R' F R2 U R' U R U R' F R' F' R (12.5 TPS)



solve 4: R' U' F U' F U R U2 F' U' R2 (0.90)

z' y2 //inspection
(R) //anti-LS setup
(R') U' R' F R F' U2 R' F2 R2 U //anti-LS

Full solution: U' R' F R F' U2 R' F2 R2 U (11.11 TPS)



solve 5: R F' U' R2 U' F U2 F' R U F (1.21)

x2 y' //inspection
F' //face
R F' R2 U2 F' R U2 //leg-1

Full solution: F' R F' R2 U2 F' R U2 (6.61 TPS)


----------

